#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-25
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Riddell> fromoze: KDE stuff isn't in rosetta yet
<Mez> Riddell: i've just noticed that debian have added a couple of things on k3b, that we havent't like musepakc support etc
<Riddell> eek!  that'll never do
<Riddell> what's musepack?
<Mez> It's a type of aido codec
<Mez> they also have
<Mez> libhal-storage-dev, libpopt-dev
<Mez> do we need them - hal support works fine without them
<Riddell> what is popt?
<Mez>  lib for parsing cmdline parameters
<Riddell> strange, should be needed by a KDE program
* Mez adds
<Mez> actually, onely kde app that dpeends on it is kino
<Mez> to be fair Riddell we're still ahead of them
<Riddell> phew, you had me worries there
<Mez> they're on 0.12.1
<Mez> we;re on 0.12.2
<Mez> but, still, shall I add resmgr and musepack support (and not too sure about libhal-storage
<Mez> or libpopt
<Mez> plus, they don't have k3b-mp3
<Mez> Riddell, I'll leave libpopt and libhal-storage for now
<Riddell> Mez: libmpcdec-dev should be fine, resmgr is in universe so we can't really do that
<Mez> ok
<Mez> though to be fair, the build wont work until X is fixed
<Riddell> and we should dig deeper to find out what popt is for and if hal-storage adds anything
<Riddell> Mez: they don't have k3b-mp3 becau
<Riddell> Mez: they don't have k3b-mp3 because debian doesn't have mp3 issues
<Mez> Riddell, they dont include mp3 suppor at all
<Mez> Riddell, shall i email kelbert?
<Riddell> Mez: they don't?
<Riddell> I wonder why not
<Mez> not as far as I can see
<Mez> oh, sorry they do
<Mez> I didnt notice it
<Mez> Riddell, shall I email kelbert
<Riddell> depends libmad0 MPEG audio decoder library
<Riddell> Mez: sure good idea
<pef> hi !
<JRe> hi
<pef> JRe: hi :)
<JRe> pef: hi
<JRe> is it the same bug than the one of Kubunt: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61850
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> JRe: looks like it
<JRe> Riddell: should i give a link to the bug in the ubuntu report ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes please
<JRe> pef: better power now ;) ?
<pef> JRe: quiter :)
<pef> s/quiter/quieter/
<JRe> pef: ow cool!
<\sh> i think we found one issue on hp 6120 and kubuntu install cd
<\sh> (hoary)
<\sh> the germany keyboard layout behaves differently between kubuntu and ubuntu hoary install
<\sh> on hp 6120
<JRe> the good is pef or pef2 ?
<pef> JRe: pef
<JRe> :)
<JRe> Riddell: oh BTW have you investigated about the possibility to integrate KFtpGrabber or Kasablanca in Breezy, or is it imopssible due to libssl-dev ?
<Riddell> JRe: no, I'm still unclear on that
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> are they linked or dlopened?
<JRe> Riddell: linked
<JRe> Riddell: and have GPL + exception
<JRe> Riddell: apparently dlopen is impossible
<Riddell> aparantly KDE does dlopen
<Riddell> it all sounds a bit dodgey to me
<JRe> Riddell: okay but it's not good with the GPL + exception ?
<JRe> Riddell: because it's linked to QT which is GPL, right '
<Riddell> JRe: no because Qt... yes
<JRe> Riddell: aaaarg!
<JRe> Riddell: tough there is many packages GPL and depending on libssl-dev in official repo, no ?
<JRe> Riddell: i don't think that all are dlopened it
<jjesse> just wanted to say i reloaded my laptop over the weekend w/ hoary kubuntu (it was an upgrade from warty to hoary and the i added kubuntu instead of just installing kubuntu)
<jjesse> and the installation was a breeze and it works great so good job :)
<jjesse> it works wonderful on my laptop and i've had no issues
<Riddell> woo!
<jjesse> waiting now for breezy
<JRe> jjesse: ;)
<\sh> anybody using actual Xorg -43 and kde?
<Riddell> \sh: would you recommend it?
<\sh> aehm...keyboard is working (in a strange way but) with kde
<\sh> but not with gnome ,-)
<\sh> changing to X ,-)
<\sh> Riddell: you're scaring me now
<\sh> what u did to the control center
<Riddell> \sh: system settings?
<\sh> yes
<Riddell> made it usable :)
<\sh> windows web style...
<Riddell> ?
<\sh> ah...
<\sh> ok..kcontrol is old style...and system_setting should replace it?
<Riddell> it's not like windows at all (it's a rip-off of MacOS)
<JRe> Riddell: fvisibility issue comes from the GCC version ?
<Riddell> JRe: how do you mean?
<Riddell> fvisibility is turned on by KDE compile if it detects a good version of GCC
<JRe> Riddell: because on Mandriva, they have GCC 4.0 and there is no fvisibility issue compiling KDE
<Riddell> they have gcc 3.4 I think
<JRe> Riddell: ok!
<JRe> Riddell: no apparently they have GCC4 with cooker
<JRe> Riddell: and it works fine
<JRe> Riddell: (i am talking with a mandriva developper)
<Riddell> JRe: ask him if they had to change anything (such as qt)
<JRe> Riddell: it say me that it probably come from gcc
<Riddell> what does?
<Riddell> JRe: who are you talking to?
<JRe> Riddell: ok i'll ask to the madriva gcc maintainer
<JRe> Riddell: i'm talking with Laurent Montel which is programming Kat but also working for mandriva 
<Riddell> aah 
<JRe> Riddell: I gave me the email address of gcc maintainer so i can ask him how he made gcc4 running out of fvisibility issue
<JRe> s/i/He/
<\sh> Riddell: libopenext-dev can't be isntalled because of glu stuff
<\sh> liopenexr even
<Riddell> ah, glu.  what fun
<\sh> yes...and tomorrow is the last date for MOM fixes btw
<\sh> merges even
<JRe> MOM ?
<\sh> MergeOMatic
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/
<\sh> Riddell: can u fix the deps?
<Riddell> \sh: just libopenexr you think needing done?
<JRe> Riddell: okay i have mandriva gcc maintainer response
<JRe> Riddell: the bug is here http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=19664
<JRe> Riddell: and he uses this patches:
<JRe> Riddell: http://cvs.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/SPECS/gcc/gcc40-visibility1.patch
<JRe> Riddell: http://cvs.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/SPECS/gcc/gcc40-visibility2.patch
<JRe> Riddell: it does not resolve everything
<JRe> but it resolves KDE issues
<JRe> Riddell: hope that will help
<Riddell> JRe: thanks
<\sh> Riddell: libarts1-dev: depends on  libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3.3.3) but will not be installed :(
<Riddell> time for a new chroot
<\sh> pbuilder login
<seth_k> Riddell, any timeframe you know of for KDE stuff building again? Is it dependent on Xorg still?
<seth_k>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (= 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<seth_k>                 Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> seth_k: I need to get my head around it then I'll upload kdelibs (and qt?)
<crimsun> yeah, still waiting on xbase-clients afaik
<Riddell> I'll just remove xbase-clients since there's nothing in there and probably won't be ever again
<\sh> Riddell: can u get rid of xbase-clients during this evening? so I can upload a bunch of MoMs tonight ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: I'm expeciting it to arrive in breezy-changes any second
<\sh> Riddell: you rock 
<Riddell> kdelibs_3.4.1-0ubuntu9_source.changes ACCEPTED  there she is
<\sh> petting kdelibs..compile honey...compile
* seth_k updates his pbuilder
<\sh> seth_k: w8 for the archives;)
<seth_k> yep, just noticed :P
<\sh> and check http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<Riddell> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs/
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-26
<Riddell> uniq: you might be interesting in the new kubuntu-default-settings I uploaded today
<seth_k> Riddell, are any of these lintian errors non-kosher? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/317477
<Riddell> I love how we have a kubuntu pastebin
<Riddell> seth_k: first and last can be ignored
<Riddell> seth_k: actually there shouldn't be a .desktop file in usr/share/applnk/Utilities/kmobiletools.desktop
<Riddell> seth_k: is there a file in /usr/share/applications?
<Riddell> seth_k: do you have a postinst and postrm and do they call update-menus?
<seth_k> Riddell, no file in /usr/share/applications
<seth_k> shelldesktopdir   = $(kde_appsdir)/Utilities
<seth_k> shelldesktop_DATA = kmobiletools.desktop
<Riddell> seth_k: you'd be best to patch in the appropriate Categories= line and move the file to /usr/share/applications/kde/
<seth_k> okay, Riddell. And I see no postinst or postrm at all, let alone ones that call update-menus
<crimsun> is it using dh_desktop?
<seth_k> that's not anywhere in rules, crimsun
<seth_k> Riddell, the .desktop file is now patched... do I just change shelldesktopdir to /usr/share/applications/kde/ ?
<crimsun> update-menus shouldn't need to be called if it uses the fd.o menu spec
<seth_k> right crimsun, but I can't find where it calls it.
<Riddell> seth_k: I would just add an install:: rule to debian/rules to mv it
<Riddell> or just put it along with the install rule if not using cdbs
<Riddell> 00:13 < Riddell> uniq: you might be interesting in the new kubuntu-default-settings I uploaded today
<seth_k> okay Riddell, where do I want to stick that mv in debian/rules... I put it in the install rule, underneath the "make install" command, and my build bombed from not being able to find the file in /usr/share/applnk/Utilities/
<Riddell> seth_k: you may then have to edit a .install file if it explicity mentions /usr/share/applnk/Utilities/
<Riddell> seth_k: debuild -nc  if you don't know for not having to restart build from scratch
<seth_k> no, my mv command is the one that's bombing, so I guess I didn't put it in the correct place, Riddell?
<Riddell> seth_k: what's the command and what's the error?
<seth_k> mv /usr/share/applnk/Utilities/kmobiletools.desktop /usr/share/applications/kde/, which yields the expected "cannot stat source..." etc., which is expected since the deb isn't installed yet. I think I just don't know the correct place to put that command in debian/rules.
<seth_k> ah, I did find where postinst and postrm update-menus come in... dh_installmenu calls update-menus
<Riddell> seth_k: add debian/kmobiletools to the front of those directories
<seth_k> mv: cannot move `debian/kmobiletools/usr/share/applnk/Utilities/kmobiletools.desktop' to `debian/kmobiletools/usr/share/applications/kde/kmobiletools.desktop': No such file or directory
<seth_k> same error, Riddell.
<Riddell> seth_k: well is there such a file as debian/kmobiletools/usr/share/applnk/Utilities/?
<Riddell> and such a directory as debian/kmobiletools/usr/share/applications/kde/?
<seth_k> I apologize Riddell; I assumed that directory was part of debuild's magic. The only place a desktop entry is mentioned is in ./kmobiletools/kmobiletools/Makefile.in with the format I pasted above... the "shelldesktopdir". In the source package, the .desktop file is in ./kmobiletools/kmobiletools/kmobiletools.desktop
<Riddell> seth_k: what does   find debian -name kmobiletools.desktop  give you?
<seth_k> nothing
<seth_k> (that's from the root of the source directory)
<Riddell> must be in there somewhere, unless you've done a clean
<seth_k> mm, I'm running everything through pbuilder, so it's cleaning each time. Let me pbuilder login and leave the thing uncleaned.
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> I don't think pbuilder is the best environment for making a new package.  finding build-deps is what it's good at
<seth_k> apologies there :P I'm used to making my patches, grabbing a deb and running
<seth_k> yeah, I'll go ahead and grab the build-deps and use debuild
<seth_k> jiminy... or not. kde-devel wants to remove kdm (and assorted other goodies), and if I reinstall kdm, it wants to uninstall 3/4 of KDE. Guess I'm waiting until later. Sorry for taking so much of your time, but thanks for the tips Riddell 
<Riddell> seth_k: try a manual chroot
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<seth_k> thanks for the link Riddell, it's now downloading all the KDE devel stuff
<seth_k> (mychroot)seth@erebus:~/ubuntu/breezy/kmobiletools/kmobiletools-0.4.3.1$ find debian -name kmobiletools.desktop
<seth_k> debian/kmobiletools/usr/share/applnk/Utilities/kmobiletools.desktop
<seth_k> right where I'm referencing it at, Riddell.
<seth_k> oh, but there is no /usr/share/applications/kde/ directory...
<seth_k> so change debian/dirs
<seth_k> now i'm getting somewhere (and talking to myself at the same time)
<seth_k> thanks for all the pointers, Riddell (when you see this)... it builds a treat now, and I know more about how packagebuilding works. Cheers
<pef> hello !
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> Riddell: thanks for the kdepim build fix :)
<\sh> Riddell: can u take care about openexr?
<Riddell> pef: kdepim failed :(
<Riddell> "configure: error: You need to have flex installed." huh?
<Riddell> \sh: what's up with it?  pbuilder is working for me (after an update)
<\sh> Riddell: try kdiff3 ,-)
<\sh> or kover
<\sh> but let me check after another update....last one is one hour ago
<Riddell> kdiff3 installs for me
<Riddell> kover needs a rebuild for c++ changes
<Riddell> whatever kover is
<Riddell> CD cover printing
<Riddell> froud: seen the new kubuntu-default-settings?
<\sh> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> \sh: feel free to rebuild kover :)
<froud> Riddell: nope have not even got Kubuntu fixed yet :-( Have not had time to play. BTW is the nightly build installer working now. If so I will download and install.
<Riddell> froud: the nightly CDs might just might be usable, I'll download and check
<froud> Riddell:  pls. I don't want  to bust my 3GB cap just yet, there is to may days left in this month
<froud> Riddell: if it works I will give 700 or so meg for download and updates
<froud> :-)
<JRe> Riddell: you have looked the patch from Mandrive gcc maintainer ?
<Riddell> JRe: havn't looked at it very closely yet
<Riddell> playing with gcc scares me
<JRe> Riddell: same for me ;)
<JRe> Riddell: but apparently with these patch no needs to patch fvisibility anymore ;) ;) ;)
<\sh> Riddell: i have kover on my list yes ,-)
<\sh> Riddell: but first i have to merge netapplet :(
<Riddell> \sh: netapplet?
<\sh> Riddell: yes..gnome applet, parts of it rewritten by thom...
<Riddell> \sh: anything to do with KDE?
<\sh> Riddell: check MOTUToMerge (the tinyurl story) it gives you all motu packages to Merge (MoM)
<\sh> including a lot of kde stuff
<\sh> and we should be finished by today :(
<\sh> Riddell: what about kdebase?
<Riddell> \sh: works for me
<Riddell> \sh: I ment is netapplet anything to do with KDE?
<\sh> Riddell: no...only merging
<\sh> Riddell: but it has the same issues with libiw ,-)
<\sh> so I used your http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kubuntu_02_new_iwlib.diff in another way 
<Riddell> \sh: cool :)
<\sh> Riddell: but now I have a problem with ether_addr...
<\sh> actually it doesn't find it in net/ethernet or in iwlib.h
<Riddell> libiw is evil for API changes.  as bad as HAL
<\sh> error: 'ether_addr' undeclared (first use in this function)
<\sh> bah
<\sh> it uses ether_addr from net/ethernet.h
<\sh> so i included this file
<\sh> strange
<Riddell> \sh: what were you saying about kdebase?
<\sh> kdm is removed because of xbase-clients
<\sh> after the last dist-upgrade of breezy (on my system actually)
<Riddell> ooh, evil
<\sh> so...I think it needs some love..that's why I asked
* Riddell fixes
<\sh> thx u rock, really...
<Riddell> hmm, imake broken
<\sh> re
<pef> Riddell: are you able to build the current svn kde ?
<Riddell> pef: havn't tired, what's up?
<pef> Riddell: errors with kdeutils, don't know if the problem comes from me :kmultiformlistboxentry.cpp:20:40: error: kmultiformlistboxentry.moc: No such file or directory
<pef> many apps stops compiling with .moc file nonexistent
* Riddell builds
<\sh> actually..kde stuff is compiling again
<Riddell> In file included from /root/kdeutils/kcalc/knumber.cpp:25:
<Riddell> /root/kdeutils/kcalc/knumber.h:23:17: error: gmp.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> pef: kdeutils wants something else installed for me, but it all seemed to be compiling
<Riddell> kregexpeditor compiles fine
<pef> Riddell: have you an idea about my .moc error ?
<Riddell> pef: tried a fresh checkout?
<pef> Riddell: a few minutes ago
<pef> revision 437369
<seth_k> btw Riddell, kmobiletools builds fine now, but the menu entry refuses to show. The .desktop file is in the right directory, and in it I have: Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility;
<\sh> Riddell: nice icon for konqueror
<\sh> Riddell: which admin dir can I use for 3.4.1 and gcc4?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-27
<\sh> Riddell: koffice Merge is yours?
<\sh> Riddell: when is websvn working again? ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: websvn works for me
<Riddell> \sh: koffice merge?
<\sh> Riddell: yes...there is a MoM for koffice
<\sh> http://tinyurl.com/apx5k
<Riddell> \sh: ah right, well koffice 1.4.1 is coming out next week anyway
<\sh> Riddell: do we get it into breezy?
<Riddell> of course :)
<\sh> Riddell: if yes...mark the entry as fixed or closed or whatever with a statement :)
<\sh> ah websvn is working again
<Riddell> http://dinton.no-ip.org/  gosh
<Riddell> "Welcome to DinTon Kubuntu Repository"
<\sh> Riddell: /tmp/buildd/kiosktool-1.0/./kiosktool/componentSelectionPage.cpp:143: error: redefinition of 'void ComponentSelectionPage::slotComponentActivated()'
<\sh> /tmp/buildd/kiosktool-1.0/./kiosktool/componentSelectionPage.cpp:137: error: 'void ComponentSelectionPage::slotComponentActivated()' previously defined here
<\sh> Riddell: two protected slots...
<\sh> :slotComponentActivated(QIconViewItem *item)
<\sh> slotComponentActivated()
<\sh> the last one is the one g++ is complaining about...
<\sh> I'm at the end with my latin...virtual declaration didn't help
<Riddell> \sh: looks like they have two different arguments, aso it should be fine
<\sh> yes...but u see the error...
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> w8
<\sh> is it in the .ui defined? let me check
<\sh> no
<Riddell> does it matter if a library doesn't have an shlibs version I wonder
<\sh> it should...
<Riddell> but adding shlibs stuff means I have to do make -f Makefile.cvs  which messes up the .diff no end
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> \sh: kiosktool just compiled fine for me
<\sh> which one?
<\sh> i have kiosktool-1.0 here from MoM
<Riddell> well I just got it from apt-get source and recompiled
<\sh> yes..old one
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/kiosktool/
<\sh> check this out
<\sh> Riddell: oh...you mean u have a kde so lib which is only used for kde?
<Riddell> \sh: kdebluetooth lib
<\sh> but it's only used by kde? so it doesn't matter really
<Riddell> why does that mean it doesn't really matter?
<\sh> if you need deps to this lib, and there are more then one of those libs... .1 .2 etc. then u should provide shlibs
<\sh> ugly i have the issue
<\sh> /usr/share/qt3/bin/moc /home/shermann/packages/breezy/kiosktool/kiosktool-1.0/./kiosktool/componentSelectionPage.h -o componentSelectionPage.moc
<\sh> no damn
<JRe> Riddell: i have some kat-0.6.0beta1 packages. Should i post them on REVU ?
<Riddell> JRe: no need to revu I think, kat is already in the archive
<Riddell> JRe: will 0.6 be released before breezy?
<JRe> Riddell: i hope! how many days left ?
<Riddell> JRe: october
<JRe> Riddell: ow sure
<JRe> Riddell: i think that will be something like 0.6.4 version at this time ;)
<Riddell> good oh, don't want to be uploading and shipping beta software is all
<JRe> Riddell: ok you're right
<Riddell> but fine to upload if it'll definatly be stable by breezy
<Riddell> \sh: kiosktool from debian compiles fine
<JRe> Riddell: i prefer wainting to weeks more and having the 0.6.0 uploaded because beta version as many bugs :(
<\sh> Riddell: directly from debian, or moms merge version?
<Riddell> \sh: directly from debian, mom version breaks
<JRe> Riddell: so we'll have KDE 3.4.2 in breezy ?
<Riddell> \sh: so I'd grab the debian version, merge the changelogs by hand, see if amu made any changes that should be merged over by hand and profit
<Riddell> JRe: of course :)
<Riddell> JRe: well actually, kdebase can't compile at the moment
<Riddell> so might be a delay
<\sh> Riddell: ok...
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<JRe> lol
<Riddell> xmkmf needed
<JRe> Riddell: you're compiling X.org ?
<Riddell> JRe: crivvens no :)  kdm needs xmkmf for some X stuff though
<JRe> ;)
<\sh> Riddell: i forget the changelogs...
<\sh> the version we used..was not the debian version...
<Riddell> \sh: nope, because debian didn't have one at the time.  but now we can use the debian version
<Riddell> kiosktool needs changes anyway since it relies on a root password
<\sh> do u have a patch in your pocket as quickshot?
<Riddell> \sh: I don't, upload it now, it's on my TODO list as things to investigate
<\sh> Riddell: ok..
<\sh> Riddell: i will close moms bug for koffice...
<\sh> or do u need it?
<\sh> closed bug as  invalid
<Riddell> ok :)
<Riddell> froud: do you have the sources to kubuntu-docs 0.3?
<froud> yes, I am not on that host right now, I can upload them tonight
<Riddell> froud: thanks
<Riddell> anthony mercatante about?
<\sh> grrrrrrrr kwave grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Riddell> I seem to remember kwave can have issues
<Riddell> what's up with it?
<\sh> codec_flac
<\sh> w8..i will show u the error message
<\sh> Riddell: what is libqcalc2 ? 
<Riddell> \sh: no idea, what mentions it?
<\sh> ah qca1c2 ,-)
<\sh> i was reading qcalc2 *lol*
<Riddell> he he
<\sh> Riddell: here the messages
<\sh> FlacDecoder.cpp: In member function void FlacDecoder::parseVorbisComments(const FLAC::Metadata::VorbisComment&):
<\sh> FlacDecoder.cpp:161: error: request for member is_valid in (+ vorbis_comments)->FLAC::Metadata::VorbisComment::get_vendor_string(), which is of non-class type const FLAC__byte*
<\sh> FlacDecoder.cpp:164: error: invalid initialization of reference of type const FLAC::Metadata::VorbisComment::Entry& from expression of type const FLAC__byte*
<JRe> Riddell: hoary pbuilder does not uses ubuntu repository, right ?
<\sh> JRe: why not?
<JRe> Riddell: dunnow seems to use a debian repo no ?
<JRe> (by default)
<\sh> oh on another machine ,-9
<\sh> not on your local one ,-)
<JRe> mmm sorry it was for \sh 
<\sh> JRe: followed the PbuilderHowto?
<JRe> \sh: going to take a look
<JRe> \sh: thanks!
<\sh> JRe: the default settings are coming from debian,right. I think we have to change that in breezy
<JRe> \sh: that's what i wanted to say
<JRe> \sh: it would be better to have it breezy configured 
<\sh> well..actually pbuilder + deboostrap + breezy is not working for now
<\sh> first u have to use hoary setup, change the sources.list and do pbuilder --overwrite-config update
<\sh> sources.list for your pbuilder setup..but it's described on PbuilderHowto
<JRe> \sh: yes it's good this doc is perfect
<JRe> \sh: thanks a lot
<Riddell> FLAC__byte *get_vendor_string()
<Riddell> flac is mad, how can a get string method return a byte
<\sh> Riddell: don't ask me...I could try to turn off the bloody thing
<Riddell> ah, pointer to a flac byte must be some sort of array
<Riddell> wonder how to cast the thing to something usable
<\sh> actually it is...
<\sh> no its not
<\sh> where I'm looking..I'm completly messed up with all this stuff
<\sh> better to go home...have a shower...do a brain reset and startup tomorrow with an empty mind...
<\sh> but how come, that on debian it's working...yay..gcc 3.3
<Riddell> do they use flac6?
<\sh> no 5
<\sh> the one actually in breezy
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-28
<dato> mmm, no doko
<venda> Riddell: Updated http://www.lnix.net/~froud/  Find sources at http://www.lnix.net/~froud/deb/
<\sh> ok...merge version doesn't work..using debian version for kdevelop3 with ubuntu build-deps
<\sh> patched parts/snippet/snippetitem.h
<Riddell> \sh: do a manual diff between the current debian and ubuntu debian/ directories, see what the differences are
<\sh> Riddell: will do..let me build it first, if there some other gcc4 issues
<\sh> +are
<Riddell> shouldn't be by now
<\sh> sure..
<Riddell> I did fix upstream as I recall
<\sh> parts/snippet/snippetitem was missing a class SnippetGroup;
<Riddell> eek
<\sh> was the first thing I encountered
<Riddell> can you give me the patch and I'll put it in KDE's SVN
<\sh> of course :) lemme build it first..if there r others
<\sh> I hope not
<\sh> Riddell: mail or dcc?
<\sh> Riddell: mail send
<Riddell> \sh: it's already been fixed in SVN.  suse beat us to it
<\sh> Riddell: good :)
<\sh> ok...merging the ubuntu debian changes to debian debian dir  ,-)
<Riddell> mind and merge the changelogs too
<\sh> Riddell: sure :) i merge everything where it belongs :)
<\sh> ok...merged debian dir ;)
<\sh> rebuilding and if everything is ok...i'll upload
<\sh> juliux: grep: /usr/lib/libXcursor.la: No such file or directory
<\sh> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXcursor.la: No such file or directory
<\sh> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXcursor.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<\sh> what is the proposed patch?,-)
<Riddell> \sh: which package for?
<Riddell> \sh: it'll be picking up a .la file that needs recompiled to not use libXcursor.la
<\sh> Riddell: kdevelop3
<\sh> and no..I don't rebuild it today..it's taking to long ,)
<\sh> Riddell: means, u check the .la file in the source?
<Riddell> \sh: it'll be some kdesdk thing I guess.  grep /usr/lib/*la libXrender.la
<\sh> Riddell: i have to check this in pbuilder...or directly in the source..
<\sh> so it should be there..
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Riddell> hi Tonio- 
<Riddell> Tonio-: what other packages from your archives should we include in universe?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-29
<\sh> i don't find it..where is he including this libXcursor stuff in kdevelop
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> looks like it's something from kdebase
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<\sh>  xcursor (1.1.4-0ubuntu5) breezy; urgency=low
<\sh> * Stop installing libXcursor.la.
<\sh> I think we have to rebuild kdepim and something like this...
<Riddell> Tonio: in kdocker.pro you need to set
<Riddell> INCLUDEPATH += . src  /usr/include/X11 /usr/include/X11R6 /usr/X11R6/include /usr/X11R6/include/X11
<Riddell> then run qmake
<Riddell> then debuild
<\sh> ah riddell :)
<Riddell> good evening \sh 
<\sh> Riddell: how r u?
<Riddell> fine and dandy
<Tonio> Just found the same thing ;)
<Tonio> exactly at the same moment
<\sh> hehe...just read the backlogs :) and u bang your head on your desk just like me
<Tonio> in kdocker.pro file
<Riddell> \sh: what's affected by that xcursor change?
<\sh> Riddell: everything..all of the /usr/lib/kde3/*.la actually mentioning libXcursor.la ..which is not there anymore
<\sh> that's why I can't compile kdevelop3...actually I found some kdepim stuff and some others...grep "libXcursor.la" /usr/lib/kde3/* will give u more hints...:(
<\sh> and I'm busy now with openvrml..to get this right for cxx trans :(
<Riddell> \sh: I guess I should throw up a new qt to start
<\sh> Riddell: this is a good idea...
<\sh> what ever tries do destroy my laptop hd now...it won't survive...crappy openvrml
<Riddell> \sh: what are you building on?
<\sh> libopenvrml4 wasn't renamed for cxx...and infinity got hold of me ,-) so now I'm trying to build a new upstream version of this lib...cause debians is not maintained anymore
<\sh> and right now..my compiler run eats all my ram:(
<Riddell> \sh: do you want access to my server?
<\sh> no...it should go through...1gb of swap should be enough
<Riddell> \sh: well if you need access to a fast server let me know
<Riddell> ooh, you got kwave uploaded
<Riddell> well done
<\sh> actually
<\sh> but amd64 failed..and now I tried another patch...for the asm crap but the buildds are faulty now
<\sh> I uploaded too much today...
<\sh> need some coffee
<\sh> 26169 root      20   0  427m 414m 3352 R 89.2 82.3   1:27.59 cc1plus
<\sh> kwave didn't build on amd64 ...cause of this asm crap
<\sh> 23853 shermann  15   0  108m  11m 6232 S  6.2  2.3   0:08.07 amarokapp
<\sh> this shouldn't be ,-)
<Riddell> I've noticed that too
<Riddell> I wonder if it's the alsa sink
<\sh> i have xine engine...
<Riddell> ah, so just general amarok brokenness then
<\sh> looks like
<\sh> I just realized it, cause my mem is just full of openvrml crap
<uniq> hello.
<\sh> hey uniq 
<uniq> hi.. a few days without internet and i've managed to get a girlfriend and all.
<\sh> lol
<\sh> lucky u ;)
<Riddell> uniq: how did you manage that?
<Riddell> uniq: is she going to become a kubuntu packager?
<uniq> don't know how i did it, i think it helped to not sit inside doing computer stuff all day :)
<uniq> she'll have to start using it first. she's not a cuputergirl.. more nails and hair and those kind of things.
<\sh> oh well...I should order a "realdoll.com" .. then I get over my desire for now,-)
<uniq> btw. my grandmother is a kubuntu user.
<uniq> hehe :)
<uniq> we actually thought about that when i was working in afghanistan. :)
<uniq> we as in 'the others' of course :)
<\sh> well...I'm just close to order...but first openvrml must be finished up ,-)
<uniq> hehe :)
<uniq> brb. forgot my phone in the car.
<uniq> riddell: did you checkout the latest kio-apt with the new header? 
<Riddell> uniq: I did not, URL?
<uniq> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=155
<uniq> and http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~frode/breezy/kio-apt/
<uniq> hmm.. take the revu one.. not 100% sure ifthe dev.kubuntu is the latest.
<Riddell> uniq: needs to wait for new kdelibs to compile
<uniq> ah.. ok.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-30
<Riddell> \sh_away: should be kdevelop ok to build not in breezy.  make sure you depend on the latest kdelibs and libcvs
<\sh> hey jre
<JRe> heyq
<Riddell> hoary using volunteers needed to test koffice 1.4.1
<JRe> Riddell: repo ?
<Riddell> JRe: top one at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php
<JRe> Riddell: what kind of test? just installing the packages ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes please
<JRe> Riddell: ok i do it immediatly
<JRe> Riddell: ok installed succesfully
<JRe> (before i had 1.4)
<JRe> Riddell: i've starting to use kword it works great
<JRe> Riddell: no dep problems or things like that
<JRe> Riddell: in short: well done :)
<Riddell> JRe: rocking
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<JRe> Riddell: you're welcome! thanks for packaging :)
<Riddell> now...koffice 1.4.1 or openoffice :)
<JRe> Riddell: i think that as long as koffice will not perfectly handle .doc and .xls it's better to have openoffice
<JRe> Riddell: but it's just IMHO ;)
<Riddell> your opinion is valuable 
<JRe> (.doc and .xls bad handling often leads the user to return to window)
<JRe> Riddell: i am going to work on the Krecipes 0.8.1 release
<Riddell> JRe: cool
<JRe> Riddell: you prefer that i make a whole package
<Riddell> hopefully it will have got rid of some of those random libraries
<Riddell> JRe: splitting up sounds best to me
<JRe> Riddell: or that i separate binaries and recipes (arch indep) data
<JRe> Riddell: if there is unusefull lib i'll clean the makefile
<JRe> Riddell: BTW there is KTvSchedule in REVU, when you have time you can take a look at it. There is some improvments, and i think it will soon start to be usable
<JRe> Riddell: (v0.1.9)
<Riddell> JRe: added to TODO (after KDE 3.4.2 :)
<JRe> Riddell: ok :)
<allee> Riddell: koffice 1.4.1 installs fine. Played a bit with kspread: fine too
<allee> are there plans to move digikam to main?
<Riddell> allee: I'm yet to be convinced that digikam is any good
<Riddell> but feel free to convince me :)
<allee> Riddell: what problem do you have with digikam?
<allee> In case you have ppc, most endian problems are fixed now ;)
<allee> s/most/all known/
<Riddell> well I tend to just sort my photos by directory, dikicam does all sorts of clever stuff that I don't really want to know about
<allee> hmm, your way is the default in you don't touch the 'clever stuff', afaiu.
<allee> with 0.8-svn digikam even got rid of some config options ;)
<allee> sebas: why do you use(?) digikam
<sebas> It works :)
<allee> that's better than nothing ;)
<sebas> And it's a nice app, I mainly use it to download and view my photos.
<sebas> Another one, I'm trying to get guidance running in breezy.
<sebas> I'm done with fixing compile problems, but now kcontrol can't find my modules.
<sebas> They're in /usr/lib/kde3
<sebas> kcmshell doesn't list them, though.
<sebas> allee: Seriously, it's one of the coolest apps in KDE, I *really* like it.
<allee> libs are not enough you need some desktop files too
<sebas> Ah, then I'll check if these got installed properly.
<allee> sebas: thx.  Can I cite you on #digikam? ;)
<sebas> Sure.
<sebas> I like the OpenGL slideshow, btw, although it doesn't work on my radeon.
<allee> done ;)
<sebas> Ok.
<allee> doesn't work?  Not at all? only slow? ...?
<sebas> Stays black
<sebas> On my nvidia it works fine.
<sebas> I've replied in a bugreport already, so it *should* be know ... 
<allee> oh, I've no problem in sarge with radeon cards
<sebas> Which radeon?
<sebas> And which driver?
<sebas> I'm running sid, xorg from cvs with oss driver.
<allee> 9000 and 9200, 7000 and 7500 afair
<allee> sarge: so xfree 4.3
<sebas> Hm, i've got a 7500
<sebas> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107410 This one actually.
* allee checking ...
<sebas> Other OpenGL apps work just fine. ($GF is addicted to supertux)
<allee> sebas: I've found a 7500 but the offcie it closed now.  I'll try tomorrow ...
<sebas> Great :)
<sebas> allee: Let me know if you need more feedback/info/flames ;-)
<sebas> sebas@kde.nl
<allee> okay.  I appoint you to may hoary beta tester.  You have my repo in your sources.list so stay tuned ;)
<sebas> allee: Ok. :)
<sebas> Riddell: As to guidance, I'm bugging Simon now, who hopefully gets back online this week and will fix pykdeextensions (that's where the problems left are at the moment).
<Riddell> sebas: cool
<Riddell> and then it'll be ready for packaging?
<allee> sebas: @kde.nl?  did you happen to have bbc with toma in rinses garden?
<sebas> Riddell: Jep, I hope so. displayconfig might be excluded from packaging until we get the dualhead stuff flying, but I think that issues that might appear with the code can be easily fixed.
<sebas> allee: Jep :)
<allee> he, with toma and rinse around you, you can't dislike digikam, too dangerous ;)
<sebas> The tricky stuff is the kcontrol magic (tricky as in "Let's Simon fix that" ;-))
<sebas> allee: I think most of the photos for the dutch digikam docs/ are from me :)
<allee> sebas: heh!
<sebas> Riddell: Would you like intermediate hints how to fix smallish install problems or should I wait with bugging you until we get it actually running in breezy?
<sebas> It might take a couple of days for Simon to reply, and I'm on holiday for a week beginning on friday.
<Riddell> sebas: if you have hints that sounds good
<Riddell> but currently I'm packaging kde 3.4.2 so not looking at guidance 
<sebas> Ok, I'll just CC: you in the e-mail to Simon then. It has most of the hints I could figure out.
<Riddell> cool
<sebas> That's no problem, of course. :)
<sebas> Are you going to upload hoary backports of 3.4.2?
* haggai votes for OOo of course.  But Riddell knew that already :)
<sebas> Yeah, a new snapshot build of OOo2 would be kewl, now the KDE stuff is merged.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-31
<JRe> anyone is running kde svn here ?
<Riddell> JRe: I can do
<JRe> Riddell: no it's good i have found someone ;)+
<JRe> hehe KDE people like us http://www.very-clever.com/kde-blog/2005/07/26/kubuntu-is-great/
<Riddell> :)
<JRe> Riddell: http://jrepin.blogspot.com/2005/07/jlps-kde-35-previews-part-1.html they talk about media notifier :)
<\sh> Riddell: u start uploading 3.4.2?
<Riddell> \sh: ssh :)
<\sh> *oops* 
<\sh> :)
<froud> insanekane: you there
<JRe> \sh: did you find the kwave maintainer
<JRe> ?
<\sh> JRe: yes...I will try to build kwave with orig source
<\sh> and lets see
<JRe> ko
<JRe> ok
<Riddell> JRe: if the icecream package works feel free to send it to revu
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<allee> JRe: do you happen to have a kay action for digikam that I can include in the pkg?
<JRe> allee: you have contact with digiKam upstream ?
<allee> JRe: yes, that too ;)
<JRe> allee: so you can make some lobying to make them register automaticly to media notifier
<JRe> allee: with Kevin we have started lobying
<allee> JRe: yes for sure
<JRe> allee: but ATM only Kscd do that ;)
<JRe> allee: you can tell them that there is an exemple in KScd or they can contact me if they want more info
<allee> JRe: well for perfect integration digikam changes are needed.  E.g, you can't pass the mount point of an USB mass-storage camera
<JRe> allee: yeah you're right
<JRe> allee: i think that Kevin have amaroK and digiKam on the sight for these kind of problem
<allee> JRe: thx, I'll check kscd trunk and try it.
<JRe> allee: but the problem is that i am not sure that we will be able to backport medianofitier to KDE 3.4.2
<JRe> allee: (since ervin is going now to change the way that the plugged media will be notified by changing the HAL backend)
<JRe> allee: you can test medianotifier if you want by compiling trunk =)
<JRe> allee: (i fixed two bugs today =) )
<JRe> allee: (it's in kdebase/kioslave/media/ )
<allee> JRe: I'll have a look at the commits.  any estimate already for 3.5 final release date?
<JRe> i know that we freeze features in august
<JRe> allee: but i dunnow for the release :(
<allee> JRe: 'k np
<JRe> allee: all i know is that trunk is pretty stable ATM
<JRe> allee: anyway i really hope that we will be able to have 3.5 in Breezy
<allee> hmm, KDE 3.5 will be much later than the next 0.7* digikam release.  But sounds in time for 0.8
<allee> JRe: me too.  Moving windows in minipager alone is worth having it!
<JRe> allee: yes it rocks!!! I love also the new konqueror search bar, the new system:/ kioslave and of course the medianotifier =) =)
<JRe> allee: August 22  Complete feature freeze
<Riddell> JRe: for KDE?
<JRe> Riddell: yes http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=112001066511818&w=2
<JRe> Riddell: but dunnow if it's the real date ar just an estimation
<JRe> Riddell: you have information on the freeze date ?
<Riddell> I think that's just a guess
<Riddell> there's no official date for freeze yet as far as I know
<JRe> Riddell: ok! I hope it will be before september :)
* allee nods
<Mez> Riddell - is it worth building the i38n stuff for k3b
<Riddell> i38n?
<Riddell> that's a long word
<Mez> ?
<Mez> internationalisation
<Riddell> i18n
<JRe> =)
<Riddell> Mez: isn't it part of the same sources?
<Mez> seems not
<Mez> http://k3b.plainblack.com/download
<Mez> I think we can prob build a load of i38n packages
<Mez> for k3b
<allee> Mez: good question!  digikam* has/will splits docs out of main tarball too (GUI trans still in main tarballs).  Is there a policy/suggestion how to handle those multilanguage pkgs in (k)ubuntu?
<Mez> *shrugs*
<Mez> I've split some stuff out of packages before
<Mez> but well, this is different
<allee> I tend to release as one pkgs because splitting out dozends of pkgs is not the right solution 
<Mez> this involves making a new bas package
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> but if you only want i18n for one lang?
<allee> Mez: bas?  
<Mez> bas?
<allee> <Mez> this involves making a new bas package
<Mez> s/bas/base/
<allee> ah
<Mez> ah no it doesnt
<Mez> Riddell!
<Mez> *pokes*
<Mez> theres already a k3b-i18n
<Mez> shall I update?
<allee> I would also prefer one pkg per lang, but in general for KDE apps this generates an order of magnigute more pkgs :(
<Mez> kde has one package per land
<allee> I splitting is 'easy' but what user want is I want lang1 lang2, ... and later does not care about <pkg>-doc-<lang>
<Mez> lol
<allee> that's something apt/deb pkg mngnt does not support :(
<Mez> should make <pkg>-i18n-<lang> depend on <pkg>-doc-<lang>
<Riddell> Mez: we do have a kde-i18n package I see, so yes that should be updated
<Riddell> (even if the strip package stuff means it won't work yet)
<allee> mhmm, isn't all this s/i18n/l10n/.   Who cares ;)
<Mez> strip package stuff?
<allee> Mez: this approach does not scale and is messy like all meta pkgs that don't have a no-much-changing set of pkg
<Riddell> Mez: when main packages get uploaded to the server their .mo files get stripped so they can be put in language-pack-xx, but it doesn't work right for kde yet
<allee> Riddell: Are there plans to handle doc too this way (.html, docbook etc)
<allee> +?
<Riddell> allee: no, docs stay in kde-i18n-xx
<allee> he, he,  core kde tarballs solve the problem already ;)   Looks like localepurge is still the only rescue after one downloaded lots of (useless) bytes. ;)
<Mez> Riddell: uploading to REVU
<Riddell> Mez: icecream?
<Riddell> or k3b-i18n?
<Mez> huh?
<Riddell> no, it was JRe looking at icecream
<Mez> k3b-i18n
<Mez> ah lol
<\sh> Riddell: ping...does it make sense to rebuild kde apps for cxx trans after your uploads? ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: how do you mean?
<\sh> Riddell: we have some kde apps to rebuild because of the cxx transition...and I'm asking if I should w8 for the surprise? or can I just rebuild without any hassle?
<\sh> updating to the latest libs?
<Riddell> \sh: it shouldn't make a difference going from kdelibs 3.4.1 to kdelibs 3.4.2 so you should be fine to upload
<\sh> thx :)
<Riddell> \sh: who is we and what are the apps?
<Mez> digikam in breezy yet
<Riddell> is that a question?
<\sh> Riddell: wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<Mez> er
<Mez> maybe
<allee> Mez: digikam & co gets love at this very moment ;)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> kool
<allee> preliminary pkgs build on breezy last night but I've to finish license/copyright review :(
<Mez> digikam = pretty b0rke din hoary
<allee> Mez: in forum you'll find my hoary repo that fixes it ;)
<Mez> allee... link?
<allee> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
* Mez pokes riddell
<Mez> you gonna build 3.4.2 for hoary ?
<Riddell> Mez|likescheese: yes
<Mez|French> w00t :d
<Mez|French> hehehehe :D
<Mez|French> good 
<Mez|French> :D
<Mez> cant wait
<Mez> is 3.4.2 gonna go into breezy?
<\sh> Mez: when it's backported to hoary...what do u think? ,-)
<Mez> btw allee your repos still dont work
<Mez> \sh is it being backported though?
<allee> Mez: eh?  I used them yesterday no problem
<Mez> and \sh I thoght there was an upstram version freeze
<allee> Mez: what goes wrong on your side
<Mez> allee, try anything under "my tags"
<Mez> and it errors
<\sh> Mez: I think it has to go in ... and riddell will get the permission
<Mez> doesnt that mean everything needs a rebuild against 3.4.2
<\sh> nope...it's not breaking the binary format of the libs
<Mez> hmm.
<Mez> oh yeah, can use things with libs from before
<Mez> but, cant use things with libs from after
<\sh> Mez: between 3.4.1 and 3.4.2 shouldn't be any bigger changes..bugfixes, polishing, but not many new things, riddell stop me before I'm writing nonsense
<Riddell> bugfixes only, binary compatiblity is kept of course
<Riddell> no string changes
<Mez> fair enogh
<allee> Mez: almost-ready 0.7.4 debs have no problem with tags.  I'll downgrade to 0.7.2 later.  Right now I need working 0.7.4
<allee> + for love ;)
<Mez> well, they just say the protocol sint recognised
<allee> oh?  Care to logout in?  Maybe io-slave don't get picked up dynamicly update.  Anything in ~/.xsession-error?
<Mez> meh, too much hassle for a logout at the mo
<Mez> building
<allee> Mez: 'k (hint: you need a testuser account for display :1) 
<Mez> o_O
<Riddell> tech board, #ubuntu-meeting, now
<Mez> Riddell, I'm assuming you're there for me?
<Riddell> I'm always here for you baby
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> dont let Emily hear you say that
<\sh> Riddell: thx for all :)
<Riddell> very welcome
<allee> \sh, Mez: contratulation!
<Mez> ty :D
<allee> congratulation even
<\sh> thx :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-24
<Riddell> hi all
<crimsun> hi.
<bddebian> Heya Riddell
<nixternal> so how was lugradio Riddell?
<Riddell> good crack
<Riddell> lots of happy kubuntu users
<nixternal> sweet
<nixternal> or, shall i say rockin' ?
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: i tried to release UWN 7, but it bounced back waiting for approval..so if you have the chance/time, take a looksy..thank you sir
<Riddell> nixternal: I can't approve stuff on that list, I can proofread thoug
<Riddell> though
<nixternal> ahh ok..crimsun already worked his magic on that part
<Riddell> jdub's the only one who can approve that list
<nixternal> alrighty then...i shall wait for the jdub
<nixternal> btw, i still do not have kubuntu.org email...not really all that important, but i would like to have an "official" looking email address for business cards, especiall when advocating via the chicago team, and everywhere else ;)
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<Tonio_> fine to see you, since we have a few issues with hobbsee concerning kopete
<Tonio_> nixternal: are they supposed to work ?
<Tonio_> I never tried those :)
<nixternal> ya Tonio_, they are supposed to forward to your email address, at least I have been told so far..
<Tonio_> nixternal: just tested and that works for me at least
<nixternal> ya, i get a 550 error as it sends it back saying i don't exist yet
<nixternal> it would be nice to get someting like rich.johnson@kubuntu.org or rich.johnson@ubuntu.com...that way there when i try to advocate to a corporate atmosphere, they don't see 'Nixternal'
<Tonio_> strange....
<Tonio_> I don't know who manages this
<nixternal> i am thinking that either heno or jdub maybe
<goldenear> Riddell: hi
<goldenear> Riddell: I have an idea for edgy (and may be an update for dapper) : would it be possible to include a simple freedos image in the grub boot menu. This is pretty useful for bios or firmware updates
<goldenear> I did this on my computer because I needed to update the bios of my motherboard... a simple freedos image on my hard drive, an entry in the grub menu.lst and I can boot on dos with the need of a floppy or a new partition :)
<goldenear> Just an idea...
<goldenear> This trick is already used for the memory test...
<Tonio_> that can make sense indeed
<Hobbsee> morning all
<nixternal> mornin' Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> you have come to the deadlands..irc has been very very quiet tonight/today/this morning ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you can always triage bugs.
<Hobbsee> there are some *really* idiotic ones in malone
<nixternal> i have been workin' on some docs and ubuntu chicago stuff
<nixternal> those are my favorite ones
<crimsun> Hobbsee: say, do you use a Compose key?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: a what?
<crimsun> something to allow you to type accented characters, among others
<Hobbsee> oh.  no, not that i know of
<crimsun> I haven't figured out the magic pixie dust necessary to get it working in Edgy's KDE
<crimsun> meaning: I set a Compose key in K> System Settings> Regional & Accessibility> Keyboard Layout> Xkb Options> Compose Key Position, but it seems to do nothing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ah
<crimsun> 'e
<crimsun> (incorrect)
* Hobbsee subscribes to all kdelibs bugs as well
<freeflying> morning all
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<crimsun> hi.
<freeflying> hey Hobbsee  crimsun  
<Hobbsee> hey cool, someone triaged kdelibs!
<Hobbsee> they did one heck of a good job!
* Hobbsee wonders if it was nixternal.
<nixternal> oh man, what did i do now?
<nixternal> the only thing i triaged today was an ice cream cone that i squeezed to hard and cracked
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe
<Hobbsee> hi lnxkde 
<lnxkde> hi :)
<lnxkde> how are you?
<lnxkde> Hobbsee : :D I am updating to edgy right now :)
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: yay :)
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> u using edgy right?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: right now, i'm emailing D-Link, as harris tech, the computer company i usually buy things from, wont tell me which revision of card they're selling, ie, which chipset.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> wpa and network manager are screwed on it, so's mesa
<lnxkde> wpa?
<lnxkde> wireless?
<Hobbsee> yes
* Hobbsee emails harris tech - do you do price matching, or should i go somewhere else?
<lnxkde> stores normally dont know nothing about the real specs other than the ones on the box
<Hobbsee> yeah true....
<lnxkde> normally I get this is only for windows.... and MAC
<Hobbsee> i would have thought they could tell me the revision or something, by opening it
<Hobbsee> it's only listed on the card
<lnxkde> I hate when I get crapy hardware because I didnt know what chipset really is in the board
<lnxkde> I have a HP m7170n media center pc
<lnxkde> and the tv tuner model is in a compatibility list of working hardware for linux
<lnxkde> 'but
<lnxkde> my model has a little little change...
<lnxkde> and that makes it Windows only for the moment :(
<Hobbsee> true
<lnxkde> even the lspci output list a compatible card
<lnxkde> but it is not...
* Hobbsee might go down there - when uni starts again.
<lnxkde> Hobbsee : what year of uni are you in?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: first year
<lnxkde> u 18 year old?
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: yes
<lnxkde> I am 19 I am going to 3 year now
<lnxkde> I will be 20 next month
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee  ;)
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> 10pm and its still 28 out side, /me turns up the AC
<lnxkde> lol in puerto rico is really hot this mornig it was at 93
<nixternal> speaking of puerto rico, anyone watching ms. universe?
<nixternal> she just won it
<imbrandon> its was like 102f here today durring the sday
<lnxkde> Puerto Rico won
<imbrandon> nixternal: not i
<nixternal> yup
<Hobbsee> 28...nice... :)
<lnxkde> :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: not at 10pm lol
<Hobbsee> well...
* Hobbsee notes that there was a lack of proof reading with the UWS - i just fixed a botched hyperlink.
<nixternal> far from a lack of..that slipped through, otherwise there were a few members who went through it, one is a professor ;)
<imbrandon> UWS ?
<nixternal> UWN
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> oh yea
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> UWS is a uni, that's right
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh, i just noticed this malformed http//www.foo.blah link, and thought hmmm...that's not shown as hyperlinked, what's wrong there..
* Hobbsee requests yet another sync :)
<Hobbsee> so nice that i dont have to get others to approve these now
<bddebian> Hobbsee: :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: do you know in general what lists of X packages are changing?  like, in the depends?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Have an example?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: xbvl, simgear
<bddebian> What's wrong with xbvl?
<bddebian> Is it trying to use GLw libs?
<bddebian> Ah yes, xbvl tries to link -lGLw.  Won't happen.  Apparently we dropped the GLw libs in Edgy for some licensing issue.  I had the same issue with grass, so I had to disable building with glw (it was a configure flag --with-glw that I had to remove)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: more that i just didnt know what deps to change, so left it alone.
<bddebian> The deps are fine, you need to see if you can disable glw bindings in configure
<Hobbsee> right
<bddebian> Hmm, no easy way in xbvl.  You would have to try something like --disable-glw
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
<bddebian> Gotta head to bed, good luck Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: thanks :P
<Hobbsee> bug 53795
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53795 in libsdl1.2 "libsdl1.2-dev won't install in edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53795
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir, jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey
<nixternal> well well well
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ??
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh well, hello :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: heya :)
<abattoir> must have d/c and reconnected :P
<abattoir> was away
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what it shows
<Hobbsee> malone 42845
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42845 in regina-normal "regina-python broken (python2.3 -> 2.4 transition incomplete)" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42845
<RichJ> Byte-compiling bbdb. This takes looooooong...
<RichJ> nice little message
<crimsun> sure wish I could get this all the time: Fetched 24.9MB in 23s (1049kB/s)
<Hobbsee> wow, yep
<jsgotangco> wow
<Hobbsee> RichJ: what updates were there, anyway?
<RichJ> a lot
<RichJ> i just finished installing emacs and emacs wiki
<crimsun> konq-plugins, libxvidcore4, linux-image, and linux-kernel-headers for me
<crimsun> new linux-image was for kdump
<Hobbsee> ah, cool
* Hobbsee wonders if she needs to reboot.
<Hobbsee> RichJ: did you get an error installing those kernel images?
<RichJ> just saying i had to reboot in order for the modules to get updated/work
<Hobbsee> RichJ: what happens when you "sudo update-grub"?
<RichJ> not an error, but a message
<RichJ> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<RichJ> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RichJ> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<RichJ> Found kernel: /vmlinuz-2.6.17-5-386
<RichJ> ls: /boot/*-kdump: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<RichJ> i didn't need to paste all that sorry..just the ls: /boot line
<crimsun> well, it actually is an error semantically (according to the return value), but it's a non-fatal error.
<RichJ> im trying to figure out why my Meta key doesn't work in emacs
<Hobbsee> RichJ: just filed a bug for it
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, yeah
<RichJ> for the splash image part?
<crimsun> I'm not convinced that's a bug by design
<crimsun> it probably shouldn't return non-zero if /boot/*-kdump doesn't exist, though
<RichJ> well, there was talk on one of the lists about "splash screens"
<RichJ> but ithink it was referring to changing the current 'test' image with a new one
<imbrandon> ...
<crimsun> (ellipses yourself!)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: testing out n-m stuff a bit
<imbrandon> heh
<crimsun> imbrandon: hi, do you use a Compose key in Edgy's KDE?
<imbrandon> compose key ?
<crimsun> for accented and other extended characters
<imbrandon> ahh no i do not ( wasent sure what it was )
<imbrandon> i can test though if you wish
<crimsun> please, if you have some time and don't mind
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> what key should it be ?
<crimsun> any key you set
<imbrandon> ahh ok one moment lemmme set it and test
<omeow> Morning.
<imbrandon> moins omeow 
<omeow> Does kguidance support dual monitor setups? :)
<omeow> Because if I use it, it makes me a configuration file, but it doesn't load randr and the desktop space doesn't fit on screen. I have to scroll it when I get near the screen borders.
<omeow> Riddell, I'm sorry, did you commit the patches for xinerama yet? I've been trying to find some kind of svn log for qt and kdelibs, but launchpad is quite confusing and I'm not even sure if that's the place I should be looking.
<imbrandon_> you should be lookign at packages.ubuntu.com or changelogs.ubuntu.com but i think Ridd*ell is gone for the weekend to LRL
<viviersf> k noob question
<viviersf> the kmenu side image
<viviersf> how do you change that color ?
<imbrandon_> viviersf: try #kubuntu this is more of a support question ( or #ubuntu-artwork )
<viviersf> not really support but ok
<kwwii> moin
<imbrandon> moins kwwii
<kwwii> hi imbrandon, your up early, or?
<imbrandon> late ;)
<kwwii> hehe, the sun is coming up, go to bed!
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> just got debian/ubuntu reinstalled, working on some merges last night ( when i should have been working on art.u.c but shhhh )
<kwwii> hehe, just don't say that on ubuntu-artwork :-)
<imbrandon> right right ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: http://dot.kde.org/1153735204/
<omeow> Riddell, I'm having trouble finding out if you patched the xinerama stuff yet. imbrandon gave me some links, but I still couldn't figure it out. =/ 
<Riddell> omeow: I have but it's failed to build on powerpc and i386
<omeow> Thank you. 
<omeow> Did it fail to build because of those patches?
<kwwii> Riddell: which arch does it build on?
<kwwii> s390? :-)
<omeow> AMD64 I guess?
<Riddell> amd64, sparc and ia64
<kwwii> hehe, I am used to things being the other way around
<Riddell> me too
<kwwii> is there a ppc64 build?
<omeow> How can I find out when it got built properly? Will you let me know or can I subscribe to a service/rss feed?
<Riddell> it's a problem with the linux headers, possibly it only happened with newest headers and other arches are behind
<Riddell> omeow: watch edgy-changes and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kdebase/
<Riddell> kwwii: no, not sure why not
<omeow> Will someone please remove the if (user==omeow && character=="'") doNothing(); function? =/
<omeow> My apostrophe (still) doesn't work the same way ever since I upgraded to edgy. I have to press alt gr + apostrophe instead of apostrophe + space (or any letter).
<Hobbsee> hi all
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse!
<hungerW> Why were those damn close buttons added to tabs in konqueror? They make the whole thing pretty unusable with many tabs open:-(
<Hobbsee> hungerW: ask tonio_, i expect.
<Riddell> seems tonio added them, I'm yet to see them
<hungerW> Hobbsee: Those damn close buttons take up about 90% of the tab. Makes it pretty impossible to switch tabs with the mouse:-(
<Hobbsee_> Riddell!!! How was LGL?
<Riddell> LRL?
<Riddell> good fun
<Hobbsee> Riddell: er, yeah, that
<Riddell> lots of kubuntu users
<Riddell> I had a full room for my talk
<Hobbsee> ooh :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what'd you talk on?
<Riddell> Kubuntu and KDE 4
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ooh fun - what'd you say?
<Riddell> I said what a great place #kubuntu-devel is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hope they didnt see last night's bitching about microsoft and google then.
<Riddell> nope, what happened there?
<jjesse> ooo just noticed that amd bought ati :)
<Hobbsee> grumble.  i missed any response
<Riddell> 13:50 < Riddell> nope, what happened there?
<Riddell> 13:52 < jjesse> ooo just noticed that amd bought ati :)
<Riddell> 13:52 -!- Hobbsee [n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just people discussing, nothing major
<Riddell> and then you came back
* Hobbsee wonders why her machine TOTALLY FROZE on her.
<Hobbsee> grumble grumble.
<jjesse> have you kicked it lately?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i dont recall doing so, but i was playing with various versions of ndiswrapper, knetworkmanager, and powersave stuff.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when were you wanting another meeting?
* omeow grrs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and i want to pick your brains for what happens with kopete, too.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whenever people send me the times they are available
<Hobbsee> [whisper]  also, how's kde 3.5.4 doing? [/whisper] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kopete UVF exception got approved
<Hobbsee> Riddell: run it at 2100UTC wednesday on whichever week you like, until i figure out more.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yay - but it's not in main.
<Riddell> nothing from 3.5.4 yet, it'd due to be tagged today
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah yeah, guess it can still be classed as today
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll upload kopete with a fixed version number and that'll pull it into main
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah cool.  tonio_ had a patch to commit against that - and the fixed number version was on revu, i believe
<Riddell> great, it's next on my todo list
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)  what's first then?  removing my boss?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: adding printer sharing
<Riddell> QString scaryMessage = i18n("Enabling local network browsing for printers will open a network port on your computer.  If security pro\
<Riddell> blems are discovered in the printer server remote attackers could access your computer as the \"cupsys\" user");
<Riddell> is that understandable at all?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd get rid of network
<Hobbsee> and a comma after server
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd also think of listing the port, in brackets
<Hobbsee> Riddell: however, the rest of it looks good to me :)
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<pygi> Hobbsee, poke
<Hobbsee> pygi: poke back
<Hobbsee> pygi: heya!  :)
<pygi> Hobbsee, please join, thanks :)
<pygi> and heya :)
<Hobbsee> pygi: just did :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what is jingle?
<pygi> Riddell, libjingle?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: jingle is voice support, i believe
<pygi> google's library, with voice and audio support which gtalk uses
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not sure for which protocol - perhaps all of them.  no...for jabber/gtalk
<Hobbsee> *that's* it
<Hobbsee> small brain freeze - i had to read lots of incredibly dull documentation, and other stupidity at work.
* Hobbsee notes that the quantity button is now illegal.
<Hobbsee> bug 53795
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53795 in libsdl1.2 "libsdl1.2-dev won't install in edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53795
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you know what kopete uses libjasper-runtime for?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i did, the changelog also knows, if you have it handy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i believe it's there for yahoo webcam support
<Hobbsee> although i havent been able to test it
<Hobbsee> the other lib is for msn webcam support, that's right
<Riddell> libsdl1.2-dev installs for me
<Riddell> Hobbsee: would you be able to do a main inclusion report for libjasper-runtime?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, here too - we just didnt have the thingo in -ops
<omeow> grrrr
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in all honesty, i'm not comfortable with the idea of kopete in main yet, as there's still lots of testing going on, and lots of extra build-deps going on, seeing what works, and what doesnt.
<omeow> When I see changes in the edgy changes rss feed, how long will it be untill those fixes show up in the package list?
<freeflying> Riddell: will you include knet in edgy, too many end-users need a gui tool for set up their network connetion
<Hobbsee> omeow: depends on which mirror you're using, and how long it takes for the app to be built.
<Hobbsee> s/app/package/
* pygi shows http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39085 :)
<omeow> Thanks Hobbsee :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kopete is already in main, has been since hoary
<Riddell> omeow: a couple of hours to never
<Riddell> freeflying: if I get reports that it works and is usable yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kopete from kdenetwork is in main - not the kopete source, as such
<Hobbsee> but yeah, i guess you have a point.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where's keybuk atm?  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is he on holidays or something?
<Hobbsee> pygi: nice!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: he was on IRC this (European) morning
<Riddell> don't think he's on holiday
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bleh, so i missed him.  darn.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why do you need him?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was going to tell him that stevenk had done some work with nm stuff.
<pygi> Riddell, could we include this application in install?
<omeow> urfh, pygi, why can't I resize kxgenerator?
<Riddell> pygi: which?
<Hobbsee> pygi: is it packaged for ubuntu yet?
<pygi> Riddell, kxgenerator, it might help users configure X server
<Riddell> we already have an X setup tool
<pygi> Riddell, right, but this one is far better :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: GUI?
<omeow> That, and this one is quite annoying to use.
<pygi> Hobbsee, nop
<omeow> You can't resize and there's loads of options everywhere. I prefer the one that comes with kubuntu, but it would be nice if that one actually worked properly for dual monitors. 
<omeow> Hobbsee, I assume he meant kguidance.
<Hobbsee> omeow: ah okay.  that we seem to get lots of bugs about.
<pygi> omeow, we could always write patches for resize
<omeow> Hobbsee, well, you should see what it does to the xorg.conf file when you try to configure a dual monitor setup. ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i dont want to know...
<omeow> Hobbsee, i'm going to say it anyway. =P It seems to do the trick, except that the desktop space is too big, you have to scroll at the borders of the monitors. And I don't think it would work well with games. (olol games on Linux)
<Riddell> omeow: if you have a problem with the Guidance Display tool _Sime_ is the man to talk to (except he's on holiday this week)
<Hobbsee> heh
<omeow> Riddell, noted. I'll try to have a word with him. Who should I talk to for issues with aphostrophes not working after upgrading to edgy? :)
<freeflying> Riddell: it can work in dapper :)
<omeow> Perhaps I should just let KDE re-generate my .kde directory and see if that does anything.
<omeow> Does zsnes segfault on startup for anyone else?
<Riddell> freeflying: if we put in knet do you think we should get rid of kppp?
<lnxkde> I just updated to edgy
<lnxkde> but still using the old kernel I dont know why...
<lnxkde> I did apt-get dist-upgrade 
<freeflying> Riddell: I'd like to 
<lnxkde> I changed the sources list the apt-get update went fine
<freeflying> Riddell: knet function all that kppp has 
<Riddell> hmm, knet has been at beta for over 12 months
<Hobbsee> why did http://rafb.net/paste/results/w4gpE413.html occur?  it's from kopete.
* Hobbsee doesnt know how to read backtraces.
<freeflying> Riddell: besides the pppd bug, knet works quite nice  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: what's htat bug?
<Riddell> that
<bddebian> Riddell: Know anything about ivman?
<freeflying> Riddell: it's fixed in dapper, due to the version changes of pppd, knet can not find it 
<Riddell> my main reservation with knet is that the user interface is fantastically bad
<freeflying> but we have not another gui tool for user , so it's better than no  :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks @ kopete
<omeow> =(
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> hi Mez!
<Mez> heya Sarah!
* seaLne gets back to glasgow
<Riddell> fun road trip?
<Hobbsee> welcome back seaLne 
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<Riddell> missed the ping somehow
<seaLne> very hot in the car :(
<Mez> seaLne, very hot in most places - specially in the main hall at LRL
<hungerW> Damn close button on tabs:-(
<seaLne> Mez: yeah not looking forward to what work will be like tommorow
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tell me something that i should work on, please.
<pygi> Hobbsee, Olive KDE edition :)
<Hobbsee> pygi: something that i'll be able to do, but will make my brain work enough to avoid what i'm thinking about.  or trying not to.  thinking about not thinking about it.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: libjasper main inclusion report
<Riddell> Hobbsee: recompiling the world for gamin
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, a guide for that is on the wiki?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh...the second one i can do, too...
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the second one doenst require enough brain power and concentration.
<Riddell> make a new page MainInclusionReportLibjasper and use the MainInclusionReportTemplate
<Riddell> up to you :)
* Hobbsee reads.
<Hobbsee> anyone got a brick handy, Riddell? 
<Hobbsee> maybe i should let mithandir have my brain again
<Riddell> why a brick?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to make myself pass out or something.
<toma> morning
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<Mez> seaLne, did the pizza go down well ?
<seaLne> nah no one ate it
<Riddell> hello mart 
<mart> hi Riddell
<mart> thought I'd try here for an answer...
<mart> anyone know if "Jonathan Patrick Davies" is on irc? nick?
<Riddell> jpatrick
<Riddell> not on just now
<mart> thanks.
<Riddell> what's he broken?
<mart> nowt. :)
<mart> he's the maintainer of the kexi-mdb-driver package, so thought I'd let him know it's in debian as kexi-mdb-plugin.
<mart> lest the name thing cause confusion.
<Riddell> tsk
<mart> tsk?
<Riddell> tsk, debian don't seem to be following their own naming scheme
<mart> oh, isaac suggested it :)
<Riddell> the other kexi plugins were kexi-foo-driver
<mart> ah, but they are no longer
<toma> Riddell: can you look at & approve bug 52238 and bug 53534 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52238 in digikamimageplugins "Please sync with debian" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52238
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53534 in digikam "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync digikam 0.8.2-1 from Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53534
<Riddell> mart: what's the reason for mdb to still be separate from kexi?
<Riddell> toma: sure
<mart> Riddell: er, three reasons really.  firstly, the upstream mdbtools code is a atrocious, and I'm not convinced it's not got a million security holes.  secondly, I'm not going anywhere near introducing something with a glib dependency to KDE (though I don't care if someone else does).  third, no one's rigged the build system to include it in Kexi yet.
<Riddell> toma: done, you need to subscribe ubuntu-archive
<toma> oki, thnxs
<Riddell> mart: fair enough
<toma> Riddell: digikam-doc is not in ubuntu? it was in debians non-free lately due to the docs, but it now in unstable again
<toma> Riddell: that means it will auto-sync?
<Riddell> toma: is it a separate source package?
<toma> yes
<Riddell> toma: I don't think new packages will be automatically sucked in again, you should file a sync request
<toma> against which product?
<Riddell> hmm, that's a good question
<toma> ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: Riddell: if it doesnt exist in ubuntu yet, just file it under ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> that's what it says in the developer resources, and i've had stuff synced that way before
<toma> oki
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for stuff in main, to upload with the gamin fixes, how do you want them to upload?  debdiff or what?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: debdiffs are good
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yay, you already did keep.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you're not doing the libjasper main report then?  (in which case I'll do it)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nto right now, no.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're welcome to it
<Mez> seaLne, if I'd known noone was gonna eat it i would took mine home for breakfast
<toma> Riddell: bug 53916 & bug 53917 can you approve?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53916 in Ubuntu "Please sync digikamimagplugins-doc 0.8.2-1 from Debian." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53916
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53917 in Ubuntu "Please sync digikam-doc 0.8.2-1 from Debian." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53917
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when did the gamin fixes actually start?  ie, if a package is modified on july 15, does it still need teh rebuild?
<Hobbsee> toma: are they right?
* Hobbsee can ack such things now too :P
<toma> right?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you can check with apt-cache show foo, if it depends on libfam it needs rebuilt
<Riddell> Hobbsee: Confirm away
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yay, good.
<Hobbsee> toma: you spelt imageplugins wrong - you missed an e :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sorry, that should have been libgamin0
<toma> Hobbsee: ouch
* toma was able to print today from KDE in dapper! For the first time! Yay!
<Hobbsee> toma: yay!
<Riddell> toma: what happened to allow that?
<toma> Riddell: new version in edgy
<Mez> seaLne, cheers for the signing
<Mez> i'll sort yours as soon as i get my mian PC back online
<toma> and i used Hobbsee's manual to rebuild it
<Riddell> toma: local printer or network?
<toma> Riddell: network
<toma> Riddell: with debians 'old' cups server
<Hobbsee> my manual?  hmmm.
<omeow> Local printers are easy on kubuntu.
<omeow> Network printers are a disaster to set up.
<Riddell> not as easy as they should be, that list of drivers is scary
* Hobbsee found the opposite, back when she had a local printer
<omeow> I happen to remember the driver I needed from my old gentoo distribution I used to use.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kbuildsycocoa gets run to make the kmenu update when a package is installed, doesnt it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it should do yes
<nixternal> the list of HP drivers are even scarier, however i have never had an issue with CUPS
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but that seems to break sometimes in dapper looking at the bug reports
<omeow> Hobbsee, it should, but doesn't if you use adept.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, yeah....
<Hobbsee> omeow: probably a bug in adept then, wonder if mornfall knows about it.
<omeow> Pretty sure he does.
* Hobbsee wonders how to fix it so it runs properly all the time.
<Riddell> it shouldn't have anything to do with adept, if kde notices that /usr/share/applications is changed it should run kbuildsycoca
<omeow> Oh, I was told by someone that it was adepts fault. :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right - and where's that set?  to look for changes in that dir, that is?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: somewhere deep in kdelibs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, right
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm tempted to blame it on gamin and hope it'll go away in edgy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehehe...i like that idea :)
<Hobbsee> oh shit.
<Hobbsee> what's my passphrase?
<Hobbsee> oh, that's right.
<Riddell> what was it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh...now i'm not silly enough to publish it on a public channel.  i do have more of a brain than that.
<Riddell> good good, just testing :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i just temporarily forgot it, even though iv'ebeen using it to upload all night.
* Hobbsee throws a large waterbomb at Riddell, as he sits at his computers.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm probably nicely sedated enough now that i'd be able to sleep.
<Hobbsee> hi rraphink 
<rraphink> hi Hobbsee
<nixternal> Riddell, Hobbsee, since you were just speaking about CUPS & Printing, is there a reason that there are 2 different drivers for pretty much every printer for HP?   For instance, I have a PSC1610, and I can choose from PSC1600 or PSC1600 HPIJS
<nixternal> the HPIJS is the only driver I have ever got to work with HP printers as well
<Riddell> nixternal: HP seems to have their own linux printing stuff
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i know nothing about printers, except tha tthey're the spawn of the devil, and that mine usually works, for some unknown reason.
<Riddell> I've no idea why
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ahh, ok, so that is on HP then
<nixternal> cool beans, I shall contact a buddy of mine who works in the HP Unix division in Atlanta and scream at him!
<nixternal> although HP-UX is slightly different ;)
<mornfall> what's adepts fault again?
<mornfall> '
<Hobbsee> mornfall: nothing, was the fault of something else.
* mornfall gets back to his work then
* Hobbsee just stops short of uploading to dapper by accident (again)
<Riddell> better than uploading to unstable :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh, i dont have upload rights to that, last i knew :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what'd happen if i uploaded to unstable instead?  nasty rejected mails?
<toma> or to UNRELEASED as happened yesterday.. was rejected for some reason..
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> oops
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it'll send an abrupt reject e-mail to you and the debian maintainer
<Hobbsee> holy sugar.  something looks really wrong with this bandwidth bill
<Riddell> too high?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: very, dad was spitting chips over how high it was last night.
* Hobbsee wonders what happened last monday.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Current Usage:   	8308.89 MB - we've got 10GB till the end of the month
<jjesse> wow that's heavily used
<Hobbsee> jjesse: rather, and i'm not sure why - a couple of dist-upgrades to edgy wouldnt have helped, but i've got no idea what happened last monday
<pygi> Hobbsee, don't curse the sugar :P
<toma> heated irc meeting? which i can barely remember btw
<Hobbsee> pygi: heh
<mart> toma: :)
<Hobbsee> toma: uh...yeah...you're right...it was that day...
<Hobbsee> i dont think i did any uploads/major downloads that day
<Hobbsee> i recall having a mostly stable system that day.
<Hobbsee> 22/7 was all the dapper updates as well, i remember that much
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> might have to have a go at dad about that one
<Hobbsee> mum will go off the roof if the phone doesnt work.
<seaLne> yeah blaim him much easier :)
<seaLne> they cut off your phone if you use too much bw? scary
<Hobbsee> seaLne: 
<bddebian> Hobbsee: There are several KDE packages here: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html too ya know ;-)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: no, it cuts us back to 64kbps, which is pathetic, and not good for VOIP phones.
<Hobbsee> who needs phones anyway, really...
<Hobbsee> bddebian: thanks, i didnt know abou tthat
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh GRRRR!  why didnt you tell me half an hour earlier?
<seaLne> ah right, voip not landline phone?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Sorry :-(  I thought you knew
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yep, useful
<pygi> Hobbsee, how much bw can you spend over the month?
<Hobbsee> pygi: huh?
<seaLne> 10Gb in total?
<pygi> bandwith*
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah
<Hobbsee> pygi: 10 GB of bandwidth, before we get cut back.
<pygi> Hobbsee, ugh :-/
<Hobbsee> pygi: very.  i reckon i was born on the wrong continent.
<pygi> well, that is bad, but here the ISP is also very bad
<seaLne> i used to be "restricted" to 1Gb a day but they got rid of that when competition increased
<Hobbsee> eek
* Hobbsee wonders about staying up all night.
<seaLne> do you have to get up early?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: no, i dont have work or uni - but mum will force me up
<Hobbsee> as usual :P
<seaLne> get her to change her sleeping patern :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hah, that'll never happen, unfortunately
* Hobbsee sneaks off to bed quietly
<danimo> heya
<danimo> is there a way to add revu to sources.list?
<seaLne> danimo: it dosen't work like that
<danimo> seaLne: well, I want it to download it as source packages
<danimo> seaLne: how does it work?
<seaLne> it isn't a repository, its for people to get comments on their packages
<crimsun> danimo: you have to grab the source package by hand
<danimo> crimsun: ah, pity
<seaLne> packages on it are often broken etc so automatically using it wouldn't really be usefull
<danimo> crimsun: it would be cool if it could just be something you can add as deb-src
<danimo> seaLne: yes, but it would be convinient to create derived packages
<seaLne> possibly
<seaLne> ah you mean things that depend on packages only on revu?
<danimo> seaLne: well, almost. for instance, I want to test a revu package (because I want to add a package)
* danimo is looking for hobbsee
<jjesse> is she in bed?  i know its late for her
<jjesse> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 25 2006, 04:19:59
<danimo> jjesse: ah, right
<jjesse> or early
<seaLne> yeah she went to bed
<danimo> what's the command again to build a packages
<bddebian> dpkg-buildpackage, debuild, ...
<danimo> ah, ok
<danimo> ok, the kopete packages is odd
<Riddell> danimo: which one?
<danimo> Riddell: the kopete one
<danimo> Riddell: all the debian directory files are in the debian directory
<danimo> Riddell: I want to add a patch and I am currenty on my way through the debian maintainers guide
<Riddell> the debian directory sounds like a good place for debian directory files to me :)
<Riddell> danimo: note that I uploaded kopete-3.5.4+kopete0.12.1 earlier today
<Riddell> just putting a patch in debian/patches/ should pick it up
<danimo> Riddell: right, but (!) there is a patch that fixes oscar stuff
<Riddell> danimo: what version are you looking at?
<danimo> Riddell: the one from revu
<Riddell> that's the correct one
<Riddell> so put the patch in debian/patches and compile with debuild it see if it picks it up
<danimo> Riddell: won't debbuild use the orig.tar?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> then cdbs will apply the patches in debian/patches
<Riddell> and then it'll build
<danimo> Riddell: but again: the complete debian/ dir is a diff
<Riddell> danimo: that's normal
<Riddell> danimo: it's a bit strange I agree but that's how debian packages work
<Riddell> orig from upstream, diff from debian but the diff tends to be the contents of debian/ and nothing else
<danimo> Riddell: yes, but how do I add the diff to the diff 
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> use  dpkg-source -x foo.dsc  to extract the packages (applies the diff to the .orig)
<Riddell> then make your changes
<Riddell> compile with debuila
<Riddell> debuild
<danimo> ah, ok
<Riddell> and debuild will make you a nice new .diff.gz
<Riddell> danimo: back in the day you would have patches applied directory to the source and so the .diff.gz would include all the Debian changes, but that's very hard to maintain so now it's the normal practice that only debian/ and maybe files from automake are in the .diff.gz
<danimo> Riddell: dpkg-src does not seem to be part of build-essentials
<Riddell> dpkg-source
<Riddell> it'll be in devscripts
<allee> danimo: really?  Well, then unpacking is not part of building ;)
<danimo> ah, dpkg-source!
<allee> mhm, no. It's in dpkg-dev and build-essential depends on it.  So problem was dpkg-src versus dpkg-source
<danimo> allee: yepp
<danimo> allee: I've never ever in life modified a debian package
<danimo> allee: so... :)
<allee> danimo: compared to KDE's build magic it's easy ;)
<danimo> allee: being a kde dev, I would say vice versa :)
<danimo> allee: but cmake has come to the rescue :)
<allee> danimo: really?  I thought only coolo and matts  really understand what's going on (for kde < 4 at least;)
<danimo> allee: matz?
<danimo> allee: yes, that's with autofoo and unsermake
<allee> oh, right
<danimo> allee: ah, achim, it's you! :)
<allee> heh, yeah hi Daniel
<danimo> Riddell: ok, when the patch  compiles successfully, can you add the patch to the official package?
<Riddell> danimo: sure
<danimo> Riddell: it will fix some issues with adding contacts on icq and aim that are fairly annoying
<danimo> Riddell: ok, how can I add my changes to the package?
<danimo> Riddell: that is, how can I reextract the diff file?
<allee> danimo: interdiff
<danimo> ok
<danimo> allee: but I first need the diff file :)
<danimo> the package diff
<allee> apt-get source  downloaded the first diff from the archive.  debuild created the new one.
<danimo> ah, ok
<allee> danimo: mhm, how did you change the pkgs.  Patching the sources?
<danimo> allee: nope, adding a patch to the debian/patches dir
<allee> did you add a new entry to the changelog with dch -i?  (otherwise the downloaded .diff got overwriten by debuild)
<danimo> allee: the debbuild aborted because i obviously didn't have sarah's private key
<allee> danimo: alternative post an URL to the added patch in debian/patches and ping Riddell 
<allee> danimo: sarah's key?  Why was this needed?
<Riddell> danimo: dch -i  to add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> debuild -S  to build a source package
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<danimo> allee: I have no idea :)
<allee> danimo: me too :)
* allee looks at diff in REVU
<Riddell> danimo: if it gets to using gpg that's a good sign, it means it's finished fine
<Riddell> danimo: you only need to use gpg if it's being uploaded to revu or the ubuntu archive
<allee> ahh!
<Riddell> it gets the e-mail from the top changelog entry
<danimo> Riddell: so what do I do now? dch or debuild -S?
<allee> danimo: both
<Riddell> danimo: if you already have a new changelog entry you don't need to add another one
<danimo> in what order?
<danimo> I didn't
<allee> dch -i; debuild -S
<omeow> meow
<allee> debuild -S -uc -us # <- -u{s,c} skip signing
<danimo> allee: why? I _can_ sign :)
<danimo> just only with my key
<allee> :)  I have -uc -us on by default.  Signing all the time is boring and for debdiff it's no help
<danimo> huh, wrong passphrase?
<danimo> I didn't enter any
<danimo> ah
<danimo> does fakeroot block gpg-agent?
<Riddell> I've never used gpg-agent
<danimo> Riddell: it needs a socket
<allee> danimo: use debsgn <new>.changes to sign it afterwared
<allee> danimo: debuild cleans the environment and in case path-to-socket used uid or username, fakeroot will definitely confuse gpg-agent
<danimo> Riddell: but i can't upload to revu, right?
<Riddell> danimo: no, you need an admin to make you an account
<Riddell> rraphink: ah hah
<danimo> Riddell: I'll simply upload it to some place
<Riddell> rraphink: could you make danimo an account on revu?
<Riddell> danimo: sure, that's fine too
<danimo> or so
<rraphink> sure I could :)
<danimo> Riddell: a revu account wouldn't hurt either
<rraphink> danimo: are you a MOTU?
<danimo> a what? :)
<rraphink> do you need an uploader account on REVU or a unix account on tiber?
<rraphink> well then I guess you just need an uploader accoutn ;)
<danimo> uploader account
<rraphink> ok then follow the REVU wiki page
<rraphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> that'll tell you how to get that 
<rraphink> in almost no time ;)
<danimo> ok
<danimo> rraphink: contributor team membership requested, ssh key uploaded
<rraphink> no
<rraphink> danimo: did you add yourself to the team?
<danimo> rraphink: yes
<danimo> rraphink: that's what I meant
<danimo> rraphink: so, is it now up to you?
<rraphink> what's your name on LP danimo?
<crimsun> Riddell: ping, do you have a few moments to discuss kmix integration w/ alsa-utils's asoundconf(1)?
<danimo> rraphink: danimo, yes
<rraphink> danimo: what is your name on LP?
<danimo> rraphink: danimo / Daniel Molkentin
<rraphink> you have to add your GPG key to your LP page danimo
<danimo> ok
<danimo> rraphink: working on it
<rraphink> ok
<allee> hi rraphink and nite all
<danimo> rraphink: recieving the mail will take a while due to the greylisting I use
<kwwii> Riddell: the shutdown menu (the one with the konqi pic) has to be done in a kde style, or? Can one asign a different style to the widgets other than the default style in the desktop?
<pygi> hey kwwii 
<kwwii> s/asign/assign
<kwwii> hey pygi
<kwwii> pygi: did my mockups help at all?
<kwwii> I kinda missed a lot of smaller things, but I thought it still needed to be discusses
<kwwii> discussed
<pygi> kwwii, ofcourse they did, don't worry :)
<rraphink> danimo: tell me when you have your GPG key on
<pygi> kwwii, currently using gtk for testing the backend/API stabilization, then I'll shoot for KDE edition
<danimo> heya kwwii
<kwwii> pygi: can one install the gtk version to see what is there?
<kwwii> I could do a much better mockup that way?
<kwwii> howdy danimo
<pygi> kwwii, sure, but be aware this isn't finished as well :P
<pygi> the student is still working on it :)
<kwwii> hehe
<pygi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phanatic/olive/main
<pygi> tho, this way will probably stay just for version 0.1
<pygi> for 0.2 we have some features which will probably require UI separation to three parts
<pygi> (it's two parts now)
<kwwii> hehe....I just built that and it doesn't work :p
<kwwii> that page is empty for me
<pygi> kwwii, bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phanatic/olive/main :)
<kwwii> hehe,gotcha
<pygi> you're the second who said that today :P
<pygi> then run: ./olive-gtk
<pygi> and it should start :P
<kwwii> gotta boot my other computer :-) I was watching a film in osx
<pygi> you could try it in osx :P
<kwwii> hehe, no thanks
<pygi> testing is good :P
<pygi> oki :)
<kwwii> my fink is old
<kwwii> and I need to update it
<kwwii> better to try it on linux
<pygi> sure :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-25
<kwwii> and I cannot reboot my laptop now! charlize theron is looking hot as aeon flux
<pygi> Don't worry, no need to test right now :P
<kwwii> man, I dig that chick
<kwwii> oh no... the other system has booted
<kwwii> I will test it anyway :p
<pygi> :p
<kwwii> erm, perhaps you should explain to me the whole thing about bzr...I have never tried it before :p
<kwwii> how does one install it, in general?
<pygi> apt-get install bzr? :)
<kwwii> erm, yeah....hehe sorry
* kwwii looks stupid
<pygi> no worries :)
<crimsun> make sure you install python-crypto and python-paramiko, too
<kwwii> charlize is too much for me
<pygi> crimsun, we should bzr depend() on it
<kwwii> oh shit...it wants some CD I no longer have
<pygi> kwwii, who wants cd? bzr?
* pygi is confused
<kwwii> apt-get
<pygi> why would it want a cd for bzr? you added cd with apt-cdrom or something?
<kwwii> dependencies I guess
<kwwii> I found a CD that fits
<pygi> can't you just download them? :P
<pygi> ah,ok
<kwwii> it wants them from the cd for some reason
<kwwii> I guess I could call apt-get in another manner or such
<kwwii> but I am a newbie
<kwwii> :p
<pygi> kwwii, :P
<pygi> tell once bzr is installed :P
<kwwii> yeah, I got that installed already...stupid from me
<kwwii> got the branch too now
<kwwii> trying it
<pygi> python-crypto and python-paramiko also?
<pygi> hm, oki :)
<Riddell> crimsun: pong
<Riddell> kwwii: it's not trivial to programme that dialogue as I remember
<kwwii> Riddell: so we could do something like the mockup on the wiki?
<Riddell> kwwii: URL?
<crimsun> Riddell: hi. I'd like to improve runtime multiple-sound card support via kmix and was wondering if you've looked into doing it via kmix (or can point me to a more appropriate vector)
<kwwii> one second, loading
<danimo> rraphink: all done
<crimsun> Riddell: I'll spec it out, but the idea is to tie asoundconf(1) set-default-card to Kmix's Select Master Channel -> Current Mixer
<kwwii> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas ... Shutdown screen
<Riddell> crimsun: Christian Esken is the kmix maintainer esken@kde.org
<crimsun> Riddell: ok, thank you
<Riddell> kwwii: looks really nice but not very easy to code
<Riddell> kwwii: dunno, can't be that hard but I doubt I'll find time to do it
<kwwii> Riddell: What needs to be done to do that?
<kwwii> Riddell: perhaps I can find someone
<kwwii> is it a kde style, or is it something else?
<kwwii> pygi: sorry, but ./olive-gtk does nothing for me
<Riddell> kwwii: it's not a style, it's all hard coded in kdebase/ksmserver/shutdowndlg.cpp
<pygi> kwwii, "sh olive-gtk then"?
<pygi> kwwii, in the root of the dir?
<pygi> or you could just use setup to install the application
<pygi> "sh olive-gtk" 
<kwwii> well, "source" does more
<kwwii> but it does not seem to start
<kwwii> one second
<kwwii> sh does the same thing as source
<kwwii> the cursor changes
<kwwii> and nothing else
<kwwii> ppc of course
<kwwii> I only have ppc machines, sorry :-(
<pygi> that shouldnt be a problem
<pygi> hm, anyone else here has a ppc machine who can confirm kwwii bug?
<pygi> kwwii, I really see no issue in having Olive run  on ppc machine
<kwwii> I do get a nifty crosshair icon
<sebas> Is that python code?
<pygi> sebas, aha
<kwwii> I installed the python stuff that was suggested
<kwwii> first
<sebas> I've had that problem some time ago, the shebang was broken, so it would run python code through sh.
<kwwii> hi sebas
<kwwii> my hero
<Riddell> sebas!
<sebas> Evaluating import (from imagemagick) ... *very* interesting effect :-)
<sebas> Hi :)
<kwwii> sebas: I will never forget what you did...I owe you a beer eternally
<Riddell> sebas: back from holiday?
<sebas> Back from vacation, and half-way through the stack of emails.
<pygi> kwwii, first and second post
<sebas> kwwii: Gooooooooooooooooood :-)
<Riddell> that was a quick three weeks
<pygi> www.phanatic.hu
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, added some time to recover
<kwwii> sebas: you just have to come to bayern to get it :-)
<sebas> Ow, and I'm officially addicted to port wine now.
<sebas> kwwii: Next board-meeting in Nuernberg? :P
<rraphink> danimo: you should be able to upload now
<sebas> http://vizzzion.org/?id=gallery&gcat=Portugal <- Evidence
<pygi> kwwii, there you have shoots of UI
<kwwii> sebas: I'll be there :-)
<kwwii> hehe, nice pics :-)))))
<sebas> kwwii: That is going to be a long and painful night :>
<pygi> kwwii, ergh:P
<pygi> kwwii, try "python olive-gtk"
* pygi used ./olive-gtk all the time so :P
<kwwii> http://vizzzion.org/?id=viewpic&gcat=Portugal&gpic=IMG_8358.JPG#images you found beer in portugal!!!1
<sebas> Sure, tourist place ;)
<kwwii> pygi: nothing as well, even less actually as the cursor did not change
<pygi> kwwii, hm, interesting
<pygi> you saw the shoots on the page?
<pygi> also please try to install olive throught setup.py
<kwwii> I tried setup.py and nothing happened
<pygi> kwwii, uh, care to file a bug?
<kwwii> pygi: from the screenshots, I guess we can make things a bit easier
<pygi> https://launchpad.net/products/olive
<kwwii> well, the extra commit screen is unnecessary 
<kwwii> hehe, let the race begin :-)
<pygi> :)
<kwwii> I think that we can make something very interesting
<kwwii> but I need to really understand things in advance
<pygi> hehe , oki, whatever you need just ask :P
<pygi> and please, submit a bug about your situation:P
<kwwii> pygi: I will try it again tomorrow, when my head is clear again and then file a bug :-)
<kwwii> time for bed soon
<pygi> oki, enjoy :)
<sebas> kwwii: Did you have those creme-brulle pastry in PT?
<crimsun> hmm, that's an impressive Kopete crash
<omeow> Can someone using edgy on x86 install zsnes and tell me if it segfaults on startup? 
<pygi> omeow, I could try it later if you want
<omeow> Yes, please.
<pygi> ok, poke me if I don't do it once I start being alive :P
<omeow> Sure. :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> my wlan went down, sorry, I missed everything you said in the last minutes I guess
<pygi> kwwii, :P
<omeow> mornfall, don't you just love users who resolve their own bugs if problems get fixed? =P
<omeow> I've been a good little user. BUG:131161
<pygi> ubotu, bug #131161
<ubotu> I know nothing about bug #131161 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pygi> ubugtu, bug #131161
<omeow> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131161
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131161 in general "preview changes does not list the changes to be made" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]  
<pygi> omeow, that one? 
<omeow> Yes.
<pygi> worksforme? that isnt resolved :P
<omeow> Well, I can't do anything else to it.
<Riddell> \sh_away: new py qt4 out
<omeow> The world is doomed, pygi left and nobody will try out zsnes. =/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> danimo: yo
<danimo> Riddell: my isp had problems
<danimo> Riddell: do you know if my message regarding my key still came through?
<danimo> Riddell: rraphink is offline already
<Riddell> 23:33 < rraphink> danimo: you should be able to upload now
<danimo> Riddell: ah, cool
<Riddell> so debuild -S  and make sure it's signed with your key
<danimo> Riddell: I did
<Riddell> then  dput revu foo.changes
<Riddell> apt-get install dput  if you don't already have it
<danimo> Riddell: no, it's ok
<danimo> Riddell: I have uploaded
<Riddell> erk, you re-libtoolised
<Riddell> are you using edgy or dapper?
<danimo> Riddell: dapper, it's my frigging production machine
<danimo> Riddell: aren't they compatible?
<Riddell> edgy has a newer autoconf, it makes the diff very large.  but it's not really a problem
<Riddell> danimo: where is this patch from?
<danimo> Riddell: the author gave it to me, the kopete OSCAR maintainer
<danimo> Riddell: he is trying to get a freeze exception from coolo
<danimo> Riddell: since the bug it fixes is pretty significant
<danimo> Riddell: so it might not be needed by 3.5.4 final
<danimo> s/by/for/
<danimo> we'll see once the patch conflicts :)
<Riddell> I'm not using kopete from 3.5.4, I'll just keep it as a separate source and not generate it from kdenetwork
<Riddell> looks good
<danimo> Riddell: ok, fine
<Riddell> for best practice name the patch kubuntu_xx_foo.diff, makes it clear that it's from kubuntu and not debian.  also put the filename of the patch in the changelog so you can grep for it
<danimo> Riddell: but won't 3.5.4 be released before edgy freezes?
<danimo> Riddell: aye, will remember
<Riddell> yes, I'll just not make a kopete package from it
<danimo> Riddell: why is there one on revu then?
<Riddell> kopete is part of kdenetwork but they've also made their own separate releases
<danimo> ah
<danimo> right, I remember
<Riddell> the one on revu is the package of the separate release
<Riddell> we'll use the separate release in edgy
<danimo> Riddell: why? 
<danimo> isn't 3.5.4 going to be released with something > 0.12.1 ?
<Riddell> I don't know if it'll have changes compated to 0.12.1 in it
<Riddell> I was expecting it to == 0.12.1
<danimo> Riddell: well, fixes like this one
<Riddell> danimo: package uploaded, many thanks, check back on the launchpad page tomorrow to see if it has compiled https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kopete
<danimo> Riddell: the upload doesn't show up in the changelog atm
<Riddell> it'll take a few minutes to be picked up by launchpad
<danimo> ok
<danimo> I will seize that time to let my bed pick me up ;)
<danimo> Riddell: excuse my ignorance nut who is billy piper?
<danimo> Riddell: I recently got the new dr. who episodes btw. I will start to watch them next week
<danimo> Riddell: oh, rose tyler? interesting :)
<Riddell> the Doctor's Assistant
<danimo> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> maybe I should clarify that in my blog for those not familiar with her genius
<danimo> Riddell: I have to admint that I was completely unaware of dr. who since about one week ago
<danimo> Riddell: I was watching the pilot for the new (2005) episodes
<danimo> Riddell: that's where she first appeared I guess
<Riddell> yes
<danimo> Riddell: my favourite quote from that one was "They used to call it an ipod" :)
<Riddell> that's the second episode
<danimo> Riddell: (pointing at an old wurlizer)
<danimo> Riddell: yes, I know
<danimo> Riddell: I have both here and the guy who showed to to me recommended to watch both pilots
<danimo> Riddell: no wait, it's first episode
<danimo> both of them
<Riddell> first episode is walking shop dummies, second is future space st
<Riddell> station
<danimo> Riddell: ah, right
<imbrandon_> ahh dr who, i love that show ( and billie piper hehe )
<danimo> Riddell: but hey, there is your chance for product placement ;)
<danimo> Riddell: I know how you like it
<imbrandon_> omg Riddell , billie was at the kubuntu stand in LRL ? /me should have went
<bddebian> Hello
<freeflying|away> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Heya freeflying|away
<imbrandon_> arg Riddell what shows have air'd in the UK for dr who ? any of the 2006 ones ?
* imbrandon_ hates us tv and it being late
<nixternal> imbrandon_: you don't have BBS world on your sat?
<imbrandon_> nope ;(
<imbrandon_> been looking for the 2006 ep on torrent ;) shhh
<DaSkreech> Hey mornfall Looks like you got overlooked :-)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yo
<nixternal> wasabi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How goes?
<nixternal> its goin'
<DaSkreech> Saw the DW review of Edgy? 
<nixternal> don't htink i have
<Hobbsee> nope
<DaSkreech> They said it was boring
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> I would assume Ubuntu though the reviewer obviously has opinions on Kubunth
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Every review where a choice was given she choose KDE as the option
<Hobbsee> i'm not surprised
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> kubuntu hasnt changed *that* much yet
<DaSkreech> Well yeah :-)
<Hobbsee> dapper wasnt such a bad release for kubuntu, really
<Hobbsee> i mean, there were a few major problems, like printing, and upgrading, but apart from them...
<DaSkreech> Yeah 
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and the lack of translations installed by default
<DaSkreech> DW had Fedora as the best Distro out for the first half of the year
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: DW?
<crimsun> [distrowatch] 
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, of course.
<Hobbsee> whee!  more busted automake.
<DaSkreech> KDE 3.5.4 starts today?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it started being tagged yesterday, keep it quiet.
<DaSkreech> It was in the Commit digest :) That's not very quiet :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, no, keep it quiet around #kubuntu particularly - seeing as there are no kubuntu packages yet
<DaSkreech> Oh Yeah :)
<DaSkreech> I'm stirring up other trouble in there
<crimsun> woo 3.5.4ponies
* Hobbsee smacks crimsun.  no ponies for you.
* crimsun throws a broken kopete upload at Hobbsee 
<DaSkreech> OMG Ponies!!!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how's it broken?
<crimsun> I didn't say it's broken
<crimsun> you smacked me; I threw something at you
<Hobbsee> sure sure.  breakfast time.
<Hobbsee> ah
<DaSkreech> Horlicks :)
<Hobbsee> right, breakfast eaten.
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> You are worse than I am
<DaSkreech> That says quote a lot
<imbrandon_> heh /notice #kubuntu kde 3.5.4 is out
<imbrandon_> heh /notice #kubuntu but shhhhh
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> Changelog?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: go ahead, just be aware of all the billions of questions you get right after it
<imbrandon_> lol nah
<Hobbsee> ah, i do have a changelog
<imbrandon_> DaSkreech: kde.org ? 
<DaSkreech> It just occured to me I haven't been there in ages
<DaSkreech> Stupid RSS feeds
<crimsun> wow, I was joking before, but apparently kopete really was just fixed.
<freeflying> imbrandon: kde354 is out?
<imbrandon_> freeflying: kinda not really
<Hobbsee> freeflying: it's being tagged
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, i fixed it.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: who do i bug about an upload to dapper-updates?  that's mdz or kamion, isnt it?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: have you build latest kopete for dapper?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: the former, yep
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ahhhh...possibly.  
<Hobbsee> crimsun: kamion did it last time, iirc?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I've not approached kamion for them, but feel free if he approved last time
<DaSkreech> Sweet k3b can burn bluRay
<Hobbsee> crimsun: okay
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what should the first few lines of a patch be?
<Hobbsee> --- kio_beagle/admin/cvs.sh     2006/05/23 10:01:43     543983
<Hobbsee> +++ kio_beagle/admin/cvs.sh     2006/06/28 19:26:30     555946
<Hobbsee> @@ -32,7 +32,7 @@
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem to work.
<crimsun> it fails with patch?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, cant find the file.
<crimsun> are you passing the correct -p (and possibly -d, since the diff -u header is missing)?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'd assumed it was -p0...how do i tell?
<Hobbsee> (and why does the patching thing have to be on later tonight hehe?)
<crimsun> where is cvs.sh relative to $(pwd)? 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what's $(pwd)?
<crimsun> the current working directory given by the command ``pwd''
<Hobbsee> crimsun: admin/cvs.sh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: assuming that pwd is to be run from the source dir.
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: retrying
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it looks like that applied cleanly this time - no idea why it didnt when i tried it before.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: same $(pwd)?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i think so, i'm not sure.
* Hobbsee is trying in a pbuilder now.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's so annoying - i made this patch work before in other packages..
<crimsun> what command did you use to generate the diff?
<crimsun> -p2 would have been correct given your $(pwd), but you can use -p1 with -d admin
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i just tried it with p0 again, iirc.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how do i know which p to use?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: Riddell generated the diff
<Hobbsee> crimsun: the patch doesnt seem to apply properly.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: -p refers to how many leading '/' there are
* Hobbsee tries something else
<Hobbsee> ahh..
<Hobbsee> crimsun: if iv'e got two patches, 00 and 01, modifyign the same file, should i combine them or what?
<Hobbsee> or can i just leave them separate, and they still end up working
<crimsun> aorcehurac. argh
<crimsun> sorry, connection/lag problems
<crimsun> Hobbsee: they may apply with fuzz
<crimsun> Hobbsee: depends if they overlap
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i dont think they overlap
<crimsun> then you should be fine
<Hobbsee> patching file admin/cvs.sh
<Hobbsee> Hunk #1 succeeded at 29 with fuzz 1 (offset -3 lines).
<Hobbsee> Hunk #2 succeeded at 44 with fuzz 1 (offset -3 lines).
<Hobbsee> crimsun: eek?
<crimsun> well if they applied, then you're generally ok, but I'd go ahead and tweak the diff{,s} to apply cleanly
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, it cant have applied correctly, as i still get the error.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: then it's the header, which I've experienced, too
* Hobbsee steals the header from the other file.
<crimsun> what I ended up doing was regenerating the diff using diff -uNr
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i do that how?  make the changes manually, build, then debdiff, or what?
<crimsun> hand-apply the diffs and generate diff -uNr against a directory without them applied
<crimsun> emacs and vim both have tools to automate them; I think pitti will discuss them
<crimsun> kate probably does, too, but I'm a kde newb
<Hobbsee> bleh.
* Hobbsee gives up on it temporarily.
<ajmitch> giving up already?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: well....yes.
* ajmitch has never used the emacs diff mode well
* Hobbsee attacks ajmitch with a feather duster
<ajmitch> I tend to do it all manually
<ajmitch> why is it that everytime I see you I get attacked?
<Hobbsee> i should have gotten you to teach me how to do it
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because its' fun.  and not always.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: remember tickling my feet, and then rethink your statement.
* ajmitch would never
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hah!
* ajmitch returns to codeing gtk+ stuff
* Hobbsee hides her feet from ajmitch again.  first you steal my desk, then you tickle my feet!  how unfair!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: enjoy :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> hi all new people.
<abattoir> hehe
<crimsun> hi Hobbsee, who are you?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i dont know, i've forgotten.
<pygi> hm? 
* pygi wonders what he missed
<Hobbsee> pygi: nothing, just people joining
<imbrandon> i dident just join , does that mean i'm an old people ?
<pygi> imbrandon, lol :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i refuse to answer that on the basis that it might incriminate me
* Hobbsee advises imbrandon that the problem still exists.
<pygi> Hobbsee, what have I advised you about auto-join? :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> hrm ok , i'll have a few minutes to look at it here after bit
<Hobbsee> kmobiletools needs an upgrade - any takers?
<Hobbsee> same deal with kid3
<Hobbsee> and kdar, but i had trouble with that one.
<rraphink> 
* rraphink just received Kubuntu CDs
<Hobbsee> rraphink: yay!
<rraphink> 60 of them :)
<Hobbsee> (why's it so quiet in here?)
<raphink> good question
<pygi> raphink, how's presentation coming along? :P
<raphink> presentation?
* pygi nods :)
* Hobbsee should actually write the to-do list, so that people do things on it
<raphink> pygi: haven't begun to work on it yet
<raphink> it's in 2 months
* pygi nods again :)
<raphink> hehe
<pygi> raphink, :)
<raphink> how are you doing otherwise?
<pygi> All great, just kinda busy as all randomly poke entire day wanting something :P
<pygi> what about you?
<raphink> good too :)
<raphink> busy, too :)
<pygi> joy :)
<raphink> getting ready to go to work
<pygi> :P
<Hobbsee> bleh. work.
<raphink> yeah
* Hobbsee went to work.  She dealt with stupidity.  She got joked with that a sleaze would be comign back to work there.  She went home.
<Hobbsee> how dull and boring.
<Hobbsee> :P
<raphink> hmm depends on your work
<danimo> moin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<danimo> Hobbsee: I got a revd and messed with your kopete package
<Hobbsee> danimo: you did the kopete fix, i take it :P
<danimo> revu even
* Hobbsee just noticed that with the upgrades :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: sounds good to me :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: I didn't author it, but I pushed and tested kt
<danimo> it
<danimo> Hobbsee: fine
<Hobbsee> danimo: it's in main now, i cant do antyhing with it :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> danimo: thanks for the patch :)
<danimo> no prob
<Hobbsee> danimo: i've only got universe uploads - i need to poke others to upload to main
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, I can only upload to revu, so... :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: any other patches we should take?  oh, and who uploaded yours, btw?
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe, true
<danimo> Hobbsee: I uploaded the patch to revu in the kopete package and jonathan picked it up for kdenetwork
<danimo> oh, not kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah right.  and you mean for kopete :P
<danimo> but you know what I mean
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, i do
<crimsun> there's still a crasher somewhere. It just crashed on me ~20 minutes ago in the middle of a jabber conversation; I'll attempt to get a better bt
* Hobbsee wonders where Riddell is.
<danimo> Hobbsee: sorry, I just got up 3 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> danimo: not a problem at all :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: and I didn't sleep for more than like 5 hours
<Hobbsee> danimo: the only reason i ask to be notified at all is so that we dont have 2 or three versions of the same thing, all done by different people.
<Hobbsee> ouch :(
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, I wanted to, but you were (not yet) online, so I decided to tell you, well, after getting up again
<danimo> Hobbsee: different time zones suck :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: sounds fine to me :)  there's also email, which i do read
<Hobbsee> danimo: urgh, yeah, australia's terrible for other timezones.
<danimo> Hobbsee: which wouldn't have helped given that it was like 3 or 4 am'ish for you
<Hobbsee> danimo: well, yeah
<danimo> Hobbsee: I'll notify you next time, though
<danimo> no problem
<danimo> Hobbsee: this is all new for me, I got a crash course on package maintainance yesterday
<danimo> Hobbsee: I'm a developer, not a packager, remember :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe, true
<Hobbsee> danimo: you develop...what...
* Hobbsee tries to remember
<Hobbsee> i see your name a lot - i can just never remember where :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, Kontact. well I should
<danimo> Hobbsee: I haven't gotten to hacking lately
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahhh :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt use it.
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, and I wrote kbattleship with nikolas
<danimo> Hobbsee: my first C++/Qt project ever, highly embaressing code :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: ooh really!  tha'ts a cool game!
<Hobbsee> danimo: couldnt make it work multiplayer though :P
<Hobbsee> hehe - i might have to go look
<danimo> well, it's a bit old-looking
<Hobbsee> well, yeah...and?
<danimo> what's the prob with multiplayer?
<danimo> Hobbsee: and I (officially still) maintan kcontol, but shhhh! ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehehehe....
* Hobbsee immediately assigns all system settings / kcontrol bugs to danimo 
<danimo> Hobbsee: don't, really
<danimo> Hobbsee: I haven't been doing anything significant in kde for like 6 months now
<Hobbsee> danimo: i dont really remember, it wouldnt connect.  not terribly helpful, i'll have to getmore info later
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh okay
* Hobbsee whines at imbrandon - where are our daily builds/
<danimo> Hobbsee: CTCP'ing me? :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: yep :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: arg i forgot, ok that willl give me something to work on
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehehe
* Hobbsee wants some of the feature.s
<danimo> Hobbsee: I hope to have some time next month
<Hobbsee> danimo: ;0
<Hobbsee> *:)
<Hobbsee> my shift key hates me, it really does.
<Hobbsee> danimo: you're welcome to fix all that section :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: what section?
<Hobbsee> danimo: well, kcontrol/system settings.
<danimo> Hobbsee: that was my last contribution I think: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1241
<danimo> Hobbsee: that's such a highly controversive game, I hate touching anything there, really
<Hobbsee> danimo: nice :0
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> Hobbsee: rule of the thumb: have a good reason to change things just a bit, otherwise your users will kill you
<Hobbsee> danimo: of course. i seem to get that here too
<danimo> Hobbsee: if you do a complete overhaul that's fine, but don't do it more than once in the lifetime of a KDE b/c release
<Hobbsee> speaking of which - *ssh's into imbrandon's machine, and adds tonio_'s patch to kopete*
<Hobbsee> danimo: true
<Hobbsee> b/c?
<danimo> Hobbsee: and always have a usability guy to cover your ass :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah yes, of course :P
* Hobbsee tends to use the "go away or i'll scream at you" idea :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: binary compatible, like 3.x, 4.x
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: if you get time can you make a sidbuild script on intrepid ?
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: grumble.  ah, yeah?
* Hobbsee wonders if she wants to fight that again.
<imbrandon> hehe just if you find the time, it should be buildt into pbuilder
<imbrandon> as far as the repos etc, i can give you my sid sources.list if you want ;)
<imbrandon> then i can make intrepid do dapper / edgy / sid nightlys
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i'll need that.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: email it to me.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  its only two lines ;) not like dapper / edgy sources.list 
<imbrandon> deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ sid main contrib non-free
<imbrandon> deb-src http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ sid main contrib non-free
<imbrandon> i have debian-multimeda.org too but i dont wanna use that for the pbuilder
* danimo wonders if billie piper shrunk a bit since the last time he saw her on tv
<imbrandon> hahaha i was thinking the same thing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> s/TV/DVD/
* Hobbsee is amazed.  she actualy recognises the woman in question.
<imbrandon> man i have been torrenting all night trying to find season 2 epsidodes since they dident/wont show them in the US
<danimo> Hobbsee: me too, a friend suggested to watch some new dr. who eposides, which was a good idea :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe :)  we're watching them here - it's fun
<danimo> imbrandon: too bad
<imbrandon> they show'd all season 1 then cancled it here
<imbrandon> ;(
<imbrandon> i love that show
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> imbrandon: well, they never aired it in germany
<imbrandon> so past the christmass invasion i havent seen
<danimo> and by the time they do, they'll air a poorly dubbed version I guess
<imbrandon> but i'm looking for the torrent or a place to buy the dvd
<imbrandon> danimo: yea
<imbrandon> that sux
* imbrandon watches for rose LOL shhhhh
<imbrandon> its one of the very few tv shows i actualy watch
<imbrandon> i think that and 4400 is all
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, nobody except a buddy from uni and me actually seemed to like 4400 here
<danimo> imbrandon: I thought it was interesting
<imbrandon> yea the second season is airing now in the US
<imbrandon> infact every sunday night at 8pm ;)
<imbrandon> err 3rd
<danimo> imbrandon: first season is over now (they sent two episodes every monday night)
<imbrandon> 3rd season is airing here sorry
<danimo> imbrandon: now they show surface, and it sucks
<danimo> imbrandon: I'd love to see the second one
<imbrandon> yea i have 1 and 2 on dvd
<imbrandon> danimo: you can get the second one on dvd ( read: /torrent/ ) easy
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, but I don't have time to watch it anyway until the end of the month
<imbrandon> true but at 8+ gig might start downloading now so you can watch it at the end of the month ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: true :)
* imbrandon kicks konversation
* danimo yawns
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: this is makin me mad now, if it kills me i'll have nightlys for edgy working 
<imbrandon> by moring
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<imbrandon> moins jsgotangco \sh
<jsgotangco> hi
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco and \sh 
<\sh> moins
<ajmitch> hello \sh 
<danimo> heya \sh
<danimo> \sh: how is the KDE 4 stuff going?
* danimo wants dbus 0.62 as backport
<\sh> danimo: If everything works out, in 5 days I have more time...actually I'm in stress mode real life work takes all my time right now)
<danimo> \sh: sounds familar
<danimo> 5 days is great
<danimo> by that time I am hopefully done with the writing stuff, too
<seaLne> Hobbsee: i'm working on kmobiletools (as you can see from revu) but there are some problems that i need to fix, i've not really been near computers much for the last week and a half
<Hobbsee> seaLne: right, okay.  want me to take a look?
<seaLne> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2690 i know the problem just need time to get it done, today will be behindubuntu stuff tommorow i'll look at it
<Hobbsee> seaLne: okay cool
* Hobbsee looks.  argh.
<omeow> The sleeper has awaken.
<Hobbsee> hi omeow 
<omeow> Hi.
<omeow> Hobbsee, could you do me a favor and install zsnes, launch it via the shell and tell me if it crashes?
<hungerW> How can I get rid of those really annoying close buttons on tabs?
<imbrandon> hungerW: for ?
<pygi> Hobbsee, poke? 
<hungerW> imbrandon: every app that suddenly has them enabled.
<Hobbsee> pygi: "a black light comes on in the black room bringing up a black warning that says "please do not press this button again"
<imbrandon> heh
<hungerW> imbrandon: konqueror and lots of others. The "show close button instead of website icon" is off, but I do still get those damn close buttons.
<hungerW> ... which take up about 90% of the space of the tab and get triggered almost everytime I want to use the mouse to switch tabs.
<imbrandon> hrm i havent noticed it honestly and dont know how to change it lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heya!  what would be your thoughts on backporting kopete 0.12 to dapper?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes please
<Riddell> however backports aren't happening yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how about dapper updates?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've not checked for it, i'm just playing with thei idea atm
<Riddell> it won't get in -updates, that's for small but important fixes
<Riddell> you can do a test compile on dapper and file a request for a backport if it works
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, so we'd better chuck a couple of the important fixes into updates then...
<Riddell> then it'll be backported if the archive dudes ever manage to get backports working with soyuz
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<omeow> I give up.
<Hobbsee> omeow: what's up?
<omeow> I've been trying for two days to find a solution to my non working apostrophe and for the reason why KDM starts up with two screens, and then when I log into KDE, one screen is disabled.
<omeow> The latter probably is due to a corruped .kde file, but the apostrophe just stumped me. I have no idea how to fix it.
<Hobbsee> omeow: ahh....
<Hobbsee> omeow: you use last saved session?
<omeow> uh, not conciously... how do I check?
<Hobbsee> omeow: system settings, ah....users or something, there's a sessions sectoin
<omeow> ah I see it now.
<Hobbsee> hit "empty session" and restart kde - see if that kills it off
<omeow> Didn't work.
<Hobbsee> omeow: darn, okay
* Hobbsee tries to remember what the name of the config file is
<omeow> I created a new test user, and when I log in as that user, both screens remain on. So I'm pretty sure it's a corrupted configuration file.
<omeow> Yeah, I've been looking for a bit too, can't find it.
<omeow> Thing is. When I log out, all my applications crash in the process.
* Hobbsee wonders about a screwed ~/.kde
<omeow> I saved each backtrace and I'll attach the kwin one to the bug I filed about this.
<omeow> Yes, I was thinking about moving it out, and letting KDE redo my settings. But that's a bit annoying. =/
<omeow> Here's the bug I filed a few days ago. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131197
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131197 in general "KDM starts with two screens, logging in disables one screen and loses window settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee looks at the bandwidth limit.
<Hobbsee> good thing i wont be here on friday hehe
<Hobbsee> we're *very* close to hitting the limit.  or will be.
<omeow> <Sho_>	omeow: Report to Kubuntu that you can't get ' to work in your Edgy KTextEdit widgets
<danimo> Hobbsee: what bandwith limit?
<omeow> KTextEdit widgets are part of kdelibs, right?
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<danimo> omeow: yes
<omeow> Hm, what's the keyboard stuff part of then? kdelibs as well?
<Riddell> X
<omeow> It's so strange that none of you seem to have this problem, and I'm fairly sure that we're using the same packages.
<omeow> Riddell, all you did to get your apostrophe to work again was switch to the GB layout? How do you type an apostrophe? Just press the key and it inserts the character automaticly or do you have to press apostrophe + space?
<omeow> pygi, did you get around installing zsnes yet?
<omeow> Riddell, what happens if you use the US layout with the intl variant?
<pygi> omeow, on my TODO for today
<omeow> Does it stop working then?
<omeow> Thanks pygi. :)
<Riddell> still works, I just can't type my pound signs
<Riddell>  ah, that's better
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why would you want to type pound signs anyway? :P
<Riddell> blame the English, I have no paticular attachment to the currency
<Hobbsee> hhee
* Hobbsee blames the english anyway
<danimo> Riddell: so did you have more of billie piper at the booth than the 5 cm version on the photo? :)
<seaLne> K9 was there for a while
<danimo> K9?
<Riddell> you'll have to watch the rest of the series
<danimo> I see....
<Riddell> actually that's the 2006 series
<danimo> Riddell: later... later.. :)
<seaLne> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-9_(Doctor_Who)
<danimo> seaLne: what's that mean "was there"?
<seaLne> in the same way billie was
<Riddell> he got abducted by aliens after the first exhibition day
<danimo> seaLne: heh
<danimo> who brought the toys?
<seaLne> danimo: Riddell 
<danimo> you guys have too much time :)
<Riddell> hey, we were working hard pimping KDE and Kubuntu
<seaLne> it gets boring on a stand
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> first rule of lying: don't contradict yourselves :)
<omeow> hummm, Opera is moving away from QT apparently. =(
<Riddell> omeow: reference?
<omeow> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=150913
<danimo> omeow: well, it provided little benefit to them
<danimo> omeow: they always had their own core toolkit
<danimo> omeow: and used Qt merely as the "native" gui libary on linux
<omeow> I know. But still. It would be so nice to have KDE file dialogs instead of what is currently used.
<danimo> omeow: so what? that's what Portland is for
<omeow> What's that?
<danimo> omeow: freedesktop.org initiative lead by KDE and GNOME
<danimo> omeow: coming from the RUDI concept developed by Martin Konold from KDE
<danimo> omeow: the idea is to have a minimal abstract API
<danimo> omeow: that apps can link against
<danimo> omeow: that API has calls for common things, like file open
<danimo> omeow: if an application calls it, the library will then ask the DE to display a file open dialog on behalf of the application
<danimo> omeow: that works for quite some dialogs already
<danimo> omeow: I was assuming that edgy has portland included already
<Riddell> danimo: it doesn't, is portland ready for that?
<danimo> Riddell: it's in late beta state afaik
<danimo> Riddell: the question is: are there apps out there that support it
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> but we should still package it so that developers can find it
<Hobbsee> kde130630
<Hobbsee> kde 130630
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 130630 in general ""ICQ server thinks the client you are using is too old"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130630
<pygi> kwwii, poke
<pygi> and hey :)
<kwwii> howdy pygi
<pygi> good news for you :)
<pygi> bug #54013
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54013 in olive "olive fails silently when glade isn't installed." [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54013
<kwwii> so I have to install glade first, you mean?
<pygi> well, python bindings to glade
<pygi> the patch isnt yet commited, but you should be all set if you have pygtk2 and python-glade2
<kwwii> will do
<kwwii> is there another name for pygtk2?
<kwwii> found it
<kwwii> and it starts!
<kwwii> very simple, but it works
<kwwii> changing computer, brb
<kwwii> re
<pygi> kwwii, python-gtk2 I would say :P
<pygi> so it works, yay :)
<kwwii> pygi: yeah, it runs now
* Hobbsee builds the fix for kdenetwork, so that a couple of the more important kopete bugs get fixed.
<pygi> kwwii, nice, so any suggestions, whatever are always welcome ofcourse :)
<kwwii> I assume that the left window is for diffferent bzr branches?
<kwwii> (the one that is empty now)
<pygi> the left window will be for branches/repos that you use
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> that was what I meant
<kwwii> :-)
<pygi> :)
<pygi> kwwii, so suggestions? :)
<kwwii> pygi: at this time it is pretty simple
<kwwii> some nice icons would be good
<danimo> Riddell: why are there new kdelibs packages?
<pygi> kwwii, indeed, but I don't have them :(
<seaLne> kwwii: what is "current interview", "previous interviews" and "team" in german?
<seaLne> also anyone know what they are in french?
<Hobbsee> danimo: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.5.3-1ubuntu9/changelog ?
<pygi> kwwii, if you are willing to provide nice icons, that would be great :)
<pygi> we also lack two icons as you can see :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ooh fun!  were we supposed to have trouble compiling kdenetwork?  http://rafb.net/paste/results/56xycE42.html
<kwwii> pygi: not sure how happy people would be to see a gtk program running with oxygen icons :-)
<pygi> kwwii, :)
<kwwii> but I'll give you some (I pretty much have what you need already, just have to touch them up a bit)
<pygi> yay :)
<pygi> kwwii, well, I also need icons for QT edition, so feel free to send appropriate ones :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: ah, ok. didn't know about that
<kwwii> seaLne: note that I am not german...but "vorherige Interview" aktuelle Interview" ..."team" is ok
<kwwii> pygi: will do
<pygi> thanks kwwii :)
<seaLne> thanks
<danimo> Hobbsee: but it's comming in for dapper
<Hobbsee> danimo: hmm...i cant seem to see the changelog for that
<danimo> Hobbsee: backports maybe?
<Riddell> danimo: mandriva put out a security update for a konqueror crash so we felt we had to keep up
<danimo> ah
<danimo> ok
<Hobbsee> danimo: i think the backports are screwed?
<danimo> Hobbsee: no, I don't think anything, I usually have no clue :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh
<Hobbsee> danimo: i thought i was that one.
<danimo> Hobbsee: when it comes to ubuntu, it's me
<pygi> kwwii, you have the mail I hope :P
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> this __s64 error thingy with joystick.h in the linux headers is pretty bad
<raphink> anybody has news on it?
<seaLne> raphink: what is "current interview", "previous interviews" and "team" in french?
<raphink> seaLne: "Entretien en cours", "Entretiens prcdents" et "quipe"
<raphink> I'm not that happy with these translations
<raphink> :s
<seaLne> ta
<kwwii> pygi: yepp, I have your email
<pygi> kwwii, oki
<omeow> After a while my vfat filesystems change to readonly. They start out as read/write.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you around?
<mhb> hello to you all
<Hobbsee> hi mhb 
<Riddell> hello mhb 
* omeow wonders if it has something to do with gconf...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why would i be getting http://rafb.net/paste/results/56xycE42.html when compiling kdenetwork?
<omeow> mtab out of sync.
<omeow>  /cat/mounts says ro, mount says rw
<bddebian> Hello
<mhb> Riddell: do you have a minute? I know you're a very busy man, but Ken (kwwii) told me you could give me at least some directions
<Riddell> Hobbsee: erk, gcc breakage
<Riddell> mhb: sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, that's what i thought.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: on dapper?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dapper pbuilder, yeah
<mhb> Riddell: I think he talked with you about the mockup of the KDE shutdown screen in Edgy
<Riddell> he did yes
<mhb> Riddell: I did that mockup (well, just built it on Ken's kdm proposals)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=shutdown-edgy1.png
<Riddell> it looks nice but it would take some programming skill to be able to do it
<mhb> Riddell: and because I have some programming experience, I thought I could somehow help with implementing it
<mhb> Riddell: heh :o) yeah
<Riddell> brave man :)
<Riddell> the code is in kdebase/ksmserver
<Riddell> shutdowndlg.cpp
* omeow still doesn't like the black icons. =P 
<omeow> They're too similar. Fortunately they do have text underneath them. So that kindof balances things. 
<mhb> well, complain to the Oxygen devs :o)
<mhb> they are not quite finished, AFAIK
<mhb> even the background may change - it's just a proposal
<mhb> and if you look at the KDE menu, you'll find out that these are originally icons for "Switch user","Lock session" and "Log out" ...
<Riddell> mhb: if you want to have a shot at the logout dialogue that would be very cool, I could try and help you if you get stuck but I don't have a lot of time for it
<mhb> Riddell: I understand that
<mhb> Riddell: I'll try to RTM and RTC through it :o)
<pygi> kwwii, "busy" icon is also welcome :)
<mhb> I have one other not-so-related question
<Riddell> ask away
<kwwii> pygi: cool
<omeow> Riddell, I don't think the apostrophe issue is with X. I have "normal" apostrophe behavior in Thunderbird (apostrophe+space) and different behavior in KDE. (alt gr + apostrophe)
<pygi> kwwii, just tell me if I ask too much or you don't have time
<omeow> If I were to file this bug, where should I do this?
<mhb> I have one another project in my head that I'd like to start for Edgy, but I don't know if it is possible to finish it on time
<Riddell> omeow: you could wait for kde 3.5.4 and see if that magically fixes it
<kwwii> pygi: don't worry, I know how to say "no"
<pygi> mhb, September 7 :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are the nature of those gcc errors usually- machine specific, or random, or what?
<Riddell> mhb: if you don't finnish it in time we'll put it in egdy +1
<pygi> kwwii, and I know to bug people too much sometimes :)
<kwwii> hehe :-)
<mhb> I'd like KDE to be able to shutdown when GDM is running
<Riddell> mhb: that would be nice yes
<omeow> Riddell: I'll check. Would be nice if it would.. I know for a fact that it's not a corrupted file, newly created users have the same problem.
<pygi> mhb, and vice versa
<Riddell> mhb: I believe the GDM and KDM authors have talked about it, no idea what the outcome is
<kwwii> so how does suse do it?
<mhb> Riddell: I'll make a proposal for it in Launchpad, if you don't mind
<Riddell> Hobbsee: gcc could be broken, but on dapper that shouldn't be the case.  possibly bad memory in your machine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not my machine.
<Riddell> kwwii: they have ksmserver talking to gdm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i might try building it here though, although i do have a debdiff, if you had time/computer power to build it there.
<Riddell> mhb: sure, but you'd have to have a good idea how it needs to be implemented
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm busy building kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, thought you migth be :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are we the guinea pigs again?  :D
<hungerW> Riddell: Do you need testers for that?
<Hobbsee> hungerW: of course :D
<mhb> Riddell: so I'll talk to the kdm/gdm devels first.
<Riddell> hungerW: later I will
* hungerW hopes riddel will not include those close button on tabs patches!
<kwwii> Riddell: I thought so...been a while since I used it, perhaps things have changed
<hungerW> s/riddel/riddell/
<Hobbsee> hungerW: whine at tonio_ about that.
<hungerW> Hobbsee: He is not here.
<Hobbsee> hungerW: yes, when he is here, i meant
<omeow> What's wrong with it?
<hungerW> omeow: THose damn buttons take up about 90% of my konqueror tabs... whenever I try to switch to some other tab with the mouse I suddenly have that damn thing pop up and there goes the tab.
<hungerW> omeow: And there is not even a way to turn this abnomination off (or at least I could not find any).
<Hobbsee> hungerW: mind giving me a screenshot?
<hungerW> Hobbsee: Why? Open 20 or 30 tabs in konqueror and you will have the same problem.
<hungerW> Hobbsee: Basically all you see of the tab is the favicon then...
<Hobbsee> hungerW: because i'm mysteriously missing close things on my konq
<Hobbsee> ohhh....
<Hobbsee> that
<hungerW> Hobbsee: Which will turn into a close button on mouseover.
<Hobbsee> hungerW: just discovered that little piece of information.  what did the firefox people decide to do w.r.t that?  the teamspeak session on that was quite hard to follow
<omeow> hungerW are you sure about that?
<hungerW> Hobbsee: Dunno what teamspeak is, don't use firefox either.
<omeow> I get elipses behind the favicon.
<hungerW> omeow: It is been bugging me for days now.
<Hobbsee> hungerW: VOIP software we were using for the recent paris developers converence.
<Hobbsee> uh, i think i crashed konq...
<hungerW> omeow: Yeap, so do I. but still the favicon is by far the biggest area here.
<hungerW> omeow: I *always* end up clicking there somehow:-(
<hungerW> omeow: And I explicitly requested there to be no close buttons in my konqueror config... and all of a sudden my settings are overridden by tonio:-(
<kwwii> tonio knows what is best :p
<kwwii> lol
<omeow> lol speedcrunch
<hungerW> Anyone having freqency scaling in edgy?
<omeow> Try 2*2, evaluate, <- then + segfault
<Riddell> works for me in edgy
<omeow> frequency scaling or speedcrunch?
<Riddell> speedcrunch
<mhb> Riddell: the GDM shutdown support is marked as "Finished" in KDE 3.5 feature plan
<Riddell> mhb: interesting, I wonder if we need to do something to our packages to get it enabled
<omeow> Riddell, consistent crashes when I do that. start speedcrunch, press the following; 2 * 2, backspace, +
* Hobbsee tries
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/JaniMonoses/
<mhb> Riddell: because at my current Edgy machine the Xorg somehow got fubar, I'll download a Knot CD and try to tinker with it for a while
<Hobbsee> omeow: remove ~/.speedcrunch/speedcrunchrc and try again?
* omeow tries again.
<omeow> Yes, now it works.
<omeow> (Can't remember ever using speedcrunch before. Does it get a conf dir by default or only after it's been executed?)
<Hobbsee> omeow: after execution, i think
<Riddell> mhb: grepping the kdm source doesn't brin up anything obvious
<mhb> Riddell: the gdm support is in ksmserver. If I won't be able to set it up, I'll ask the people mentioned under the feature (http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-features.html)
<Hobbsee> *shit*
* Hobbsee is *really* going to be in trouble this month.
<jjesse> over the bandwidth limit?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not quite - but we will be, by the end of the month
<jjesse> i saw like 10 committs w/ your name on it?
* Hobbsee had better go out, and do no major system updates.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: more than that.  actually, assuming the ssh bandwidth usage isnt so high, i can do most things from imbrandon's machine
<Hobbsee> jjesse: current at 8636.69 MB - and we use about 300MB a day
<Hobbsee> jjesse: launchpad/people/hobbsee/+packages gives a far more realistic number.
<jjesse> wow
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah
<jjesse> i've been so busy w/ work that i haven't had a chance to do much work for kubuntu :(
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i've had a month of holidays :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: which is good, but is incredibly bad for our internet bill - particularly as i dist-upgraded twice
<jjesse> my work laptop has crashed and is in the shop and i don't ahve the memory to run the vms that i did on this loaner
<Hobbsee> :(
<freeflying> jjesse: hi
<Hobbsee> jjesse: eek.  you're right about the list - 58 uploads and that's not including syncs - for the month.
<kwwii> seaLne: correction: vorheriges Interview, aktuelles Interview
<seaLne> thanks
<omeow> malformed release file?
<omeow> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<omeow> brb
<Hobbsee> omeow: they know
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around?
<omeow> Hobbsee, what's that?
<Hobbsee> omeow: they know about the malformed release file
<omeow> Oh ok. :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm being grilled in -devel - help!  :P
* Hobbsee hides from the big and scary mdz.
<ajmitch> sigh
* Hobbsee sends ajmitch and his disapproval to bed.
<bddebian> heh
<omeow> Anyone else having this problem with thunderbird? http://omeow.ath.cx/thunderbhurrrrd.png
<Hobbsee> omeow: what in particular about it?
<omeow> Do you see that the user interface is battleship gray and that it doesn't fit with the top part?
<omeow> It's all square, gray and non-qty.
<Hobbsee> omeow: what theme would you be using?
<Hobbsee> in your kde?
<omeow> plastik
<Hobbsee> and do you have it installed?
<omeow> Yes, because the rest of my system uses it too.
<Hobbsee> omeow: hmmm okay, so it's not that.
<omeow> This problem started happening after I upgraded to edgy. And it's not the thunderbird found in the repositories.
<omeow> It's the one I downloaded from mozilla's site.
* Hobbsee suspects it's usign a differnet theme.  or something.
<omeow> Well, I've pasted this link a couple of times already, but every time I start thunderbird, this text scrolls by in my user.log file.
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/gconf-error.log
<omeow> I'm not sure what gconf is, but I suspect it might be the thing responsible for this.
<omeow> Or should it really print those messages every time I start thunderbird?
<Hobbsee> omeow: no idea
<omeow> me neither.
<omeow> I'll first look into what exactly gconf is.
<omeow> It's nothing appropriate. :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: there's a thing on patching in #ubuntu-motu-school if you're interested
<omeow> Sure I'll have a look.
<Hobbsee> what's lsdiff?
<omeow> gconf stores settings, apparently.
<omeow> show which files are modified by a patch
<Hobbsee> hmm...ok
<omeow> http://cyberelk.net/tim/patchutils/man/lsdiff.html
<gammamute> hello
<Hobbsee> hi gammamute 
<gammamute> how ya doin?
<Hobbsee> attending a session on patching, right now.
<gammamute> cool nick, is that from Thomas-Hobbes?
<Hobbsee> no
<gammamute> oh.
<gammamute> nevermind.
<gammamute> <-- philo dork
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> gammamute: why are you trolling all the ubuntu channels?
<gammamute> you would think they had developed a wizard for making easy, standalone patches already...but...that would be thinking outside the box, which requires disk space.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gammamute> send me a pm, riddell
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@cpe-24-25-174-155.maine.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* gammamute was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> gosh.
<Riddell> go Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i must be getting short tempered lately, and unwilling to put up with any more shit from anyone.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i must remember not to go back to work.
<toma> hi
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<nixternal> security.ubuntu.com having issues that anyone has noticed for dapper?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yep, they know
<nixternal> ok cool
<nixternal> thank you
<Hobbsee> nixternal:  there's a thing on patching in #ubuntu-motu-school if you're interested
<nixternal> sweet
<toma> Riddell: in case you are wondering; I'm working on KTU to improve the response time for new translators. If they translate an app they have to wait untill the next minor release before they see there work back (and notice bugs in their translation); it was the fisrt project I worked on a couple of years back.  That it is now placed in the context of Rosetta could give a wrong idea.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdenetwork uploaded, that pastebin does funny things to patches might be an idea to look for another one
<Riddell> toma: what does KTU do?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah yeah, sorry about that.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i remember you telling me about that before - actually, i think my entire patch went funny.
<Riddell> toma: I've not been keeping up with my e-mail, there's a couple of kde-i18n-doc posts I should reply to
<toma> Riddell: it will fetch a translation from kde's svn and installs it for the user
<Riddell> toma: top idea
<toma> Riddell: yes, but on the ml it looks like a counter attack on Rosetta. That was not my intension. I still think Rosetta has god potential and should be intergrated better in the workflow of KDE translators...
<Riddell> I've not seen that
<toma> oki
<omeow> nl.archive.ubuntu is down, which one can I use as a temporary replacement? (de doesn't work)
<omeow> (not really down, corrupted or some such)
* Hobbsee falls over her chair.  ouch.
<toma> omeow: fr is pretty fast for me (living in the nl as well)
<omeow> Ok.
<omeow> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> night all
<jjesse> wow the us.mirror is running really slow for me
<Tonio_> hey :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<danimo> hi Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey danimo :)
<Tonio_> eating time, seya later :)
<danimo> Tonio_: see you
<_Sime_> Tonio_: hey, I want to have a look at the PCI bus on your laptop.
<allee> Does an ISO image contain it's own checksum?  k3b seem to check _and_ validate it
<Mez> I belive it takes a checksum and validates it by reading the CD
<Mez> or takes checksums of the files that should be in it and checks those
<Mez> or somethings like that
<allee> Mez: mhmm, 'k.
<aliasfred> that's an interesting question tho, how a cd make to autoverify itself ?
<aliasfred> it knows by default where the md5 is stored and ignore it during the verification ?
<aliasfred> well in fact there is no other way to do it :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: there are probably techniques, but that would drastcally reduce the amount of data that could be put on a CD
<aliasfred> ? why
<aliasfred> i mean the hash ouput is like 16 or 20byte
<aliasfred> compare to 700mbyte, it is quite negligible :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: that is only because the md5 is distributed seperately
<insanekane> aliasfred: you have to verify by yourself the integrity of the md5 itself
<aliasfred> ok im lost :)
<allee> insanekane: no.  I only downloaded only the knot1 iso.
<insanekane> allee: well, in that case, k3b doesnt validate anything ... it shows the green tick mark just so
<allee> insanekane: I suspect the same.  md5sum is stored at a known position and ignored for hash sum computation
<aliasfred> but in fact the tech i describe would work, the only thing is it is a huge layer violation while building the iso :)
<insanekane> allee: of course, it computes the md5, but if there is nothing to verify it against
<allee> insanekane: but this is just a guess
<aliasfred> insanekane: install cd are able to verify themselves
<allee> insanekane: the the 'okay' mark drawn after md5sum computation is wrong
<insanekane> allee: the 'ok' mark only means the md5 was computed, not that it was verified
<insanekane> aliasfred: install CDs verify themselves because there is a file in the CD itself containing the md5sums of all files in the CD
<allee> insanekane: yes, that's also a possibility but then it's worth a bug report ;)
<aliasfred> insanekane: here you suppose it is how done this way, or you know that for a fact ?
<insanekane> allee: well :) ... i have also been confused by the ok mark ... only once so far have I used the md5sum verification
<insanekane> aliasfred: know that for a fact
<aliasfred> ah ok :)
<aliasfred> my tech would work but it is clearly less clean :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: ok, i think i was slightly wrong above ... in fact, if you just want to verify data integrity, all you need is an md5sum at a well defined location on the CD surface
<aliasfred> it does verify the whole cd tho :) just in case the bogus sectors are not 'exercices' while reading the files one by one :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: only when you want to actually *recover* the data from a damaged CD do you need vast amounts of space
<aliasfred> like a full duplicate :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: there is an option in the installer to "verify the CD media" or something like that ... what it does is verify each file against its md5sum
<aliasfred> and yes there i understand your 'would reduce the space available' :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: maybe not full duplicate ... there are ECCs
<aliasfred> yep but to recover you need a full duplicate
<aliasfred> and in fact not even so :)
<aliasfred> you cant be garanteed to recover
<aliasfred> so after it is only a matter of probabilities :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: no ... you do not need a duplicate, otherwise there would be no point to an ECC :)
<aliasfred> those are only to have a good probability compared to the overhead
<insanekane> maybe, my memory of information theory is foggy :)
<aliasfred> no garantee or anything
<insanekane> aliasfred: no, iirc, ECCs can fully recover data
<aliasfred> yep 'can' as in 'may' as in 'according to some probability' :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: i meant 'can' not as in 'may', but with certainty
<aliasfred> so yes your memory is real foggy :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: i remember doing many exercises to recover data
<aliasfred> i mean this would imply to break the basic of information theory :)
<aliasfred> like needing less that n bit to store n bit of random :)
<aliasfred> disk and ram people would love this :)
<insanekane> yeah ur right
<aliasfred> like always :) :) :) 
<aliasfred> except when i code :)
<aliasfred> so i go back doing this :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm not really available today...
<Tonio_> Can we discuss about that tomorrow evening please ?
<allee> mhmm, tried edgy knot1 alternative install and grub fails to install.  Only me? Google finds nothing useful
<pygi> aliasfred, known issue I believe
<allee> pygi: thx
* allee missed the comma
<kwwii> are there java packages for ppc?
* pygi thinks no, but he can't be sure
<kwwii> damn, this sucks
<allee> heh, install without network and edgy knot1 install works ;)
<allee> with updated edgy pkgs one get UUID=not-readable-hex-string  instead of /dev/<whatever>.  Looks like grub can't handle this yet
<omeow> partial yay!
<omeow> A few hours and cashew nuts later, I found the corrupted file that causes my problem.
<omeow> It's not really a corrupted file actually. It's just a file that causes it. Which program creates ~/.kde/shared/config/displayconfigrc? 
<omeow> If that file is not present, my monitors stay normal. 
<toma> _Sime_: ?
<omeow> Guidance does?
<toma> omeow: not sure
<omeow> Well, if I move it away, it's not re-recreated. 
<omeow> toma, it's from guidance for sure. 
<toma> k
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-26
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> KSystemLog needs an update if anyone wants to volunteer http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23761
<imbrandon> Riddell: umm it looks like edgy is already at 0.3.2
<imbrandon> brandon@intrepid:~/devel/ksystemlog$ apt-cache madison ksystemlog
<imbrandon> ksystemlog | 0.3.2-0ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<imbrandon> ksystemlog | 0.3.2-0ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Sources
<Hobbsee> morning all
<lnxkde> any way of exluding a package of beeeing updated
<lnxkde> ?
<lnxkde> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi lnxkde 
<Hobbsee> pin it?
<lnxkde> ?
<lnxkde> pin it?
<lnxkde> :(
<lnxkde> dont know what you meen
<Hobbsee> pin the package so it doesnt get updated
<Hobbsee> in synaptic there's a  'lock package' function
<Hobbsee> dunno if it's there in adept, and i dont know how to find it w.r.t apt-get/aptitude
<lnxkde> ohh
<lnxkde> ok
<lnxkde> now
<lnxkde> thankx
<lnxkde> I didnt know that the lock option was for that :p
<lnxkde> :(
* Hobbsee gets told off about the download limit.  hehe, i know.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's kde 3.5.4 doing?
<robotgeek> howdy Hobbsee rob 
<robotgeek> Riddell, err
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek 
* lnxkde has no download limit but only has a 60k/sec conecction
<Hobbsee> Riddell's likely asleep
<robotgeek> heh, np
<robotgeek> does anyone have a what's new in kubuntu edgy list? (planned stuff also)
<lnxkde> someone knows any nice racent movie, documental, video that talks about linux???
<robotgeek> hmm, revolution os
<robotgeek> pretty old though
<lnxkde> just watching it right now
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: somewhat
<Hobbsee> did htey break mesa with the latest updates?
<robotgeek> hmm, i've been busy with new job
<lnxkde> bbl
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: link to somewhat list?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ssh into my brain :P
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: url :)
<robotgeek> URI, rather
<robotgeek> (lame)
<robotgeek> i really need to get with jjess
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: in short, kde 3.5.4, kopete 0.12.1, konversation 0.20, more sane defaults, other upgraded packages, including amarok 1.4.2 (maybe, otherwise .1), 
* robotgeek sees this release going easy on him :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: imbrandon_ ping?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: hmmm?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: also, we're getting more developers coming in, whcih is good - useful for edgy and edgy+1 when they learn more
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: intrepid is throwing errors all over the place - which arent reproducable on other systems.
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i dont see too many changes to the documentation already present (desktop guide wise)
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: like ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: dunno if you want to reformat, or not run off the vm, or what, but you probably need to look and deal with it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: more gcc errors
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, but there
<Hobbsee> s other doco stuff to do :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: you can write the development doco - a lot of that is quite old - and references bugzilla.
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: ok i can do that tonight , backup anyting you need off it 
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: currently, dont have too much time though. trying to get settled in new job, new place etc
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: i'll do a fresh install from the knot1cd
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: i dont have anything there, except the stuff in /usr/local/bin - if you could back that up, thatd' be cool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: oh cool
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, fair enough.    i've got all this time due to uni holidays, which is good
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: ok yea just the usr/local/bin stuff i'll backup the rest i'll format
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: planning to get a desktop also, pretty difficult to mess around on the laptop. no vm's either
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: make sure you grab the /var/cache/pbuilder/* stuff - you can delet ethe stuff in builds, and result, but leave the rest.
* Hobbsee doesnt want to have to have that misery setting it all up again.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: oh, wait, i can do that from here, if you want - and get rid of the stuff you dont wnat to backup
<Hobbsee> *logs in*
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: nah no biggie i can grab it, it will be faster for me to backup
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: yeah, your fun of backing it up
<Hobbsee> oh cool, you cna use clean for that.
<imbrandon_> yea i'll just run clean
* Hobbsee is on edgy now.
* Hobbsee is, on edgy now.
<imbrandon_> huh ?
<Hobbsee> ie, i'm already running that command on the edgy pbuilder
<imbrandon_> ahh ok
<imbrandon_> yea lemme finish eating dinner and i'll backup after you've cleaned it 
<Hobbsee> k
<imbrandon_> but tbh if i backup that base.gz its gonna be the same gcc
<imbrandon_> might nbe betrter to start over
<imbrandon_> brb afk , i'll do it when i get back
<imbrandon_> from dinner
<Hobbsee> nah, the base.gz is okay - that gets upgraded each time anyway, and works with dist-upgrades
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: uh...somethings' screwed with that machine.  but yeah, anyway, it should be done
<Hobbsee> i'm logged in as root, and it's still telling me permission denied, etc.
<Hobbsee> and operation not permitte
<Hobbsee> weird.
<abattoir_> Hobbsee: you are familiar w/ pbuilder right?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: for what ? and rember if your getting gcc errors its using the gcc from that base.gz
<imbrandon_> so if something is screwy its more than likely with the pbuilder base.gz not the OS but to be sure we can start all over, wont take long to make a new base.gz
<abattoir_> Hobbsee: do you know why it might not create base.tgz when i run 'sudo pbuilder create' ?
<abattoir_> or imbrandon_ ???
<imbrandon_> abattoir_:  got an error ?
<abattoir_> imbrandon_: nope it runs fine, downloads everything... then when i try to build, i get base.tgz not found
<abattoir_> imbrandon_: i also tried --basetgz
<abattoir_> doesnt work
* Hobbsee was afk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: good point
* Hobbsee wonders where the base.tgz is supposed to be, as opposed to where it actually is.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: what's the issue?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: with which?  the gcc stuff?
<crimsun> whatever probs
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, we're just having trouble with imbrandon's machine.
<DaSkreech> HI imbrandon
<imbrandon_> heya DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hi
<Hobbsee> hello
<DaSkreech> I think I'm heading off for the night
<imbrandon_> late DaSkreech 
<imbrandon_> late*
<imbrandon_> later*
<imbrandon_> grr
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> late* does give later ;-)
<DaSkreech> Night imbrandon_ Hobbsee Riddell nixternal mornfall and umm abattoir for posterity
<abattoir> huh? wth?
<abattoir> :P
<Hobbsee> Binaries from kopete 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.1-0ubuntu2 cannot be installed:
<Hobbsee> does that overwrite files, or something?
<toma> hi
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<toma> how's life?
<Hobbsee> toma: okay, feels weird not to be doing dev stuff though
<toma> why not?
<Hobbsee> toma: not enough bandwidth to last till the end of the month if i do
* Hobbsee will do some on friday, when she's not at home.
<toma> Hobbsee: dont you have a login on a remote machine?
<Hobbsee> toma: i do, and the gcc is currently screwed on it
<toma> Hobbsee: hmm
<toma> Hobbsee: time to upgrade to flat-fee ?
<Hobbsee> toma: and i havent had the motivation to fight with pbuilder again to fix the gcc.
<Hobbsee> toma: doesnt exist here - this is the "unlimited" plan
* Hobbsee doenst pay the internet bill anyway - dad's work does.
<Hobbsee> toma: we get cut back to 64k after we go over 10mb
<toma> wow, that system does not exist here
<Hobbsee> toma: and seeing as we end up using around 300mb a day, on average, and have about 1gb left....well...you can do the maths :P
<toma> all adsl are based on 'fair-use'
<Hobbsee> lucky
<Hobbsee> adsl here is terrible.
<Hobbsee> s/adsl/cable/
<toma> cable?
<toma> as in tv-cable?
<Hobbsee> no, it's another form of adsl, i think
<Hobbsee> although it doesnt go thru the phonelines - it's a separate cable into the house
<toma> ah, ok. 
<toma> 300mb a day is a bit high anyway ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: it's called edgy updates, and building things.
<Hobbsee> there are 2 people using it.
<Hobbsee> i'm using caches and whatever, so i dont always need all the packages again - but it's pretty nasty.
<toma> ;-(
<toma> nothing anyone can help you with
<Hobbsee> not really...
<Hobbsee> toma: but i'm not here for the next couple of days anyway
* toma stares at the screen... WHAT?
<Hobbsee> toma: hmmm?  what's up?
<toma> you not being here for a couple of days????
<toma> how is kubuntu going to survive?
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah, no internet connection (yet) at my friends place...
<Hobbsee> hehe - no idea
<Hobbsee> like it did before i got involved, probably
<toma> unlikely
<Hobbsee> toma: you could always take my place :P
<toma> oh no
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> toma: no?
<Hobbsee> toma: whyever not?
<toma> i'm not so good in packaging
<Hobbsee> besides, Riddell is around to code things.
<toma> and i don't like the tools you have to work with
<toma> besides i feel more satisfied creating an app then a package
<Hobbsee> toma: ah...true...
* Hobbsee tries to avoid that, alhtough i guess i'll need to in uni
<toma> that?
<Hobbsee> sorry - to avoid creating new apps
<toma> ah
<toma> it's fun, it's creative
<Hobbsee> toma: true
<Hobbsee> toma: i've yet to learn how what i type in and make as a program to run by a console translates to actually using the hardware on a system, and making a GUI, etc.
<Hobbsee> toma: and until i learn that, i dont feel that i have enough of a grip on how to write a program to give myself that title.
<Hobbsee> if that makes sense.
* Hobbsee is often very underconfident.
<toma> yes
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: can you check your mail from where yor at ?
<imbrandon> your*
<toma> you should grab a mentor/friend, clear your agenda, pick a manual and start.
<imbrandon> moins toma
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: check my mail?  what, locally?
<imbrandon> ;)
<toma> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> toma: heh - i'm in the wrong country for that.
<toma> why is that?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i was gonna forward something i wanted you to read real fast
<Hobbsee> but i would like to get to one of the conferences one day.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure, to hobbsee@kubuntu.org
<crimsun> with the Internet, country isn't nearly as important :-)
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, yeah, of course, but it does help...
<imbrandon> yea irc is great ;)
* imbrandon is a fan of VoIP too
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee doesnt like VOIP that much - not with lots of people.
* Hobbsee wonders what she was going to do.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i was going ot check my uni exam dates.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee kk sent
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool :)
* Hobbsee reads.
<Hobbsee> Examinations  	15 November  	1 December
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<crimsun> there are actually mp3s of me reading stuff somewhere on the Web </offtopic>
<imbrandon> crimsun: like audio book type stuff ?
<crimsun> kinda
<imbrandon> cool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that email's pretty public - adn i read anything from anyone off there pretty quickly - bar mailing lists/ bug reports, of course.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so feel free to send stuff to it, it's fine by me :)
<Hobbsee> esp as it doesnt have a bandwidth limit.
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee has yet to have thunderbird eat her mail
<imbrandon> you like ?
<Hobbsee> oh drat, i forgot lunch again
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i do.  you guys will need to be a bit more professional though, imo
* Hobbsee always tries to be professional - and for good reason, based on some of the stuff i do
<imbrandon> sorta in some respects but some as its not intended to be professional totaly from the orig BOF
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and that includes not having your writers showing the bad side of people, as such.
<Hobbsee> i realise that
<imbrandon> but yea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think i did too much english at school.  but i'm happy to proofread your stuff, sanity check it, etc.
<Hobbsee> we did a *lot* of magazine article stuff - like on audience, language, etc.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hated it then - but it's kinda useful now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: mainly because, if you dont, people will be hesitant to commit anything, because they know it could well be used against them if it's not well liked.
<imbrandon> yup
* Hobbsee is already wary of putting things on the agenda now.
<imbrandon> why ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: because of what nixternal said last time, and the way he put it
<imbrandon> ahh yea nixternal needs a good thump in community news , i have noticed
* imbrandon glares
* Hobbsee doesnt like bitching attacks against devs.  makes the writer very low, and causes nothing except destruction.
<crimsun> unless it's on a blog
<Hobbsee> if what nixternal said had gone to publication, everyone would have thought "warning, hobbsee is a bitch, and likely to pull stupid shit at random"
<Hobbsee> crimsun: a blog is not a professional news site.  fortunately.
<crimsun> well that's the argument I've made for a long time.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: and blogs arent coming into our discussion at all :P  (i hope)
<crimsun> on the other hand, people always seem to forget that, say, slashdot is a blog.
<imbrandon> ;)
<RichJ> hmmm
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, yeah, that's true.
<RichJ> i think the whole thing on the UWN is being blown out of proportion, because it was never stated ina  way that it would reflect negatively on anyone, and you can go back and look at the changes
<RichJ> if someone adds a lot to an agenda, to me that means they are working and have a lot on their mind for the team..i don't know what UWN you all were reading, but it definately wasn't the one I was working on
* Hobbsee saw the original.  and it effectively read "who could forget this, lets have a good laugh at what happened"
<crimsun> wait, what did I miss?
<RichJ> it didn't say that at all
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm bitching about something that almost went to print...and...uh...
* toma is totally lost
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the other thing's not public yet, is it?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: shit.  sorry.
* Hobbsee shuts her mouth.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you me mark and jane ;)
<imbrandon> np ;)
<crimsun> mmkay. I'm going to stay out of the drama if at all possible.
* crimsun leaves for work
<imbrandon> anyhow how is -dev tongiht ;)
<Hobbsee> bye crimsun 
<imbrandon> seeya crimsun
<toma> if there are secret things going, can you move to a secret channel
<toma> i hate this
<imbrandon> toma: its no secret , just hasent been announced yet, buntudot.org is being absorbed into theFridge to bring some much needed life to it ;)
<Hobbsee> sigh.  i feel like the villiage idiot now.  where's the dunce cap?
<Hobbsee> forgetting about confidentiailty.  eek.
<Hobbsee> who removed my brain, and can i have it back please?
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> oops
* ajmitch wonders what Hobbsee did now
* Hobbsee glares at ajmitch 
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you cant see, right above?
<ajmitch> I wasn't reading it, no
<imbrandon> ajmitch: we got a bit -offtopic and started talking about somethings that arent official yet , twas no biggie realy
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> nothing unusual
<imbrandon> ;P
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you're saying that i usually screw up then?
<Hobbsee> you're on very dangerous territory.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: stop misinterpreting what I said
* Hobbsee does not have a very high patience threshold at the moment
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> anyway, i'll get more sane when uni goes back, and i can get out of this house.
<Hobbsee> so sorry all for you having to put up with me until that point :P
<RichJ> when do you go back?
<RichJ> i think i have like 3 weeks or so
<Hobbsee> RichJ: monday.  thank goodness.
<RichJ> dang, didn't you just get out?
<Hobbsee> i'm sick of being lectured for things like pressing the buttons of the dryer too hard, which is apparently a major issue.
<RichJ> gahahaha
<Hobbsee> RichJ: got out at the end of june
<RichJ> holy cow, it has been a month already
<Hobbsee> i'm serious - that's one of the lectures i got this morning - and that's why i'm so...horrible...at the moment
<RichJ> time flies when your having fun
<imbrandon> heh wow Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yeah, true.  and i had ajmitch over here for part of that.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.  welcome to my house :P
<RichJ> lol
<Hobbsee> RichJ: see PM, if you havent already.
<RichJ> umm
<RichJ> lol...thats what the red 1 is in irssi
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> quite likely ;p
<imbrandon> hahah
* Hobbsee is off.  finaly.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu wont die in my absense, i'm sure :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<danimo> moin
<imbrandon> moins
<freeflying> hi all
<RichJ> g'nite all
<RichJ> 4:30am, and i gotta get up in 3 hours
* seaLne catches up and wonders if that means behindubuntu interviews will actually get mentioned on new fridge/buntudot thingy as aposed to submissions being ignored
<Riddell> seaLne: if what means?
<seaLne> ~0830
<Riddell> ah hah
<seaLne> is kpdf broken for anyone else on edgy?
<Riddell> works for me
<seaLne> weird
<abattoir> Riddell: can you help me ?
<abattoir> Riddell: i'm trying to package oem-config... and am running into an error
<Riddell> abattoir: what's up?
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18920 line 121
<abattoir> Riddell: am i doing something wrong? because there is no source dir. in the d-i directory... let alone localechooser
<abattoir> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/oem-config/mainline/d-i/
<Riddell> seaLne: seems popper was changed and that broke kpdf
<Riddell> abattoir: if it's anything like ubiquity you have to run   make -f debian/rules updates  to download the d-i packages
<Riddell> abattoir: are you using pbuilder?
<abattoir> Riddell: yes
<abattoir> Riddell: so i cd to d-i and then run make-f debian/rules right?
<abattoir> *make -f
<Riddell> no, from the top directory
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, ok
<Riddell> look in debian/rules and see if there's an update rule
<Riddell> yes, there is
<ttf> Riddell: AFAICS the default dapper installation doesn't have normal calculator
<abattoir> $(MAKE) -C d-i update
<Riddell> ttf: it has speedcrunch
<abattoir> Riddell: just to be sure, i run this before 'dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot' right? or between that and 'sudo pbuilder build' ?
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry, i'm new to packaging :P
<Riddell> abattoir: I'd use  debuild
<seaLne> debuild -S -sa
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i'll read up on that then
<Riddell> which just runs "dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot" but checks you have all the needed packages first
<Riddell> not  -S -sa  just now, that's for making the source package
<seaLne> then build in pbuilder? but yeah probably not :)
<Riddell> abattoir: then once you have it building for you on your local filesystem with debuild then bulid it in pbuilder to make sure it works on a fresh system
<ttf> Riddell: well - wouldn't consider speedcrunch a "normal" calculator though :)
<abattoir> Riddell: hmm ok, thanks
<ttf> Riddell: what about kcalc?
<abattoir> Riddell: i'm very very very sorry, i havent made the archive public... after Kamion's last revision, i couldnt get it to work, and he told me that i have to install it in order to get it to work(i was working on it from my home folder before :P) so i'll finish this up, make it work and upload it, again sorry.
<Riddell> ttf: kcalc smells compared to speedcrunch
* seaLne likes kcalc, does what i need
<Riddell> ttf: but the new version of speedcrunch in edgy adds a keypad so it's more friendly to those who like to practice their hand/eye coordination
<seaLne> isn't speedcrunch just kcalc but more grey? :)
<ttf> well it's not intuive at all - even I was confused when I saw it :)
* ttf just wanted to make a suggestion..
<Riddell> ttf: all suggestions welcome, but take a look at speedcrunch in edgy and let me know what you think
<ttf> k - will do - will take a bit though
<abattoir> Riddell: speedcrunch was made in qt4?
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, yes, i saw in the about page...
<Riddell> abattoir: the new edgy version is yes
<mornfall> imo it doesn't make much sense to have qt4 apps in default kde3 desktop
<mornfall> more libs, more memory, slower startup
<Riddell> mornfall: we have to start the migration somewhere
<mornfall> with speedcrunch? come on...
<Riddell> and it doesn't make sense to start writing an app with qt3 
<mornfall> it's not like there was no qt3 app up for the job, is it?
<Riddell> there will be more qt 4 apps in edgy, I plan to do hwdb in qt 4
<mornfall> well, i'm considering to drop the whole adept 2.x stuff and jump at porting to trunk kdelibs + qt-copy right away... but that would mean no new version for edgy, among other things
<mornfall> it would mean i spend time working on trunk kde
<mornfall> too
* mornfall not decided
<mornfall> anyhow
<mornfall> i'll go to lunch now :)
<mornfall> (yes, it doesn't make sense to write new apps with qt3 now)
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> we've had an edubuntu takeover
<bddebian> ?
<jjesse> ?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org
<jjesse> doh, how'd that happen?
<jjesse> they have a really nice looking page btw
<bddebian> :-)
<seaLne> red bits in the menubar dn't quite go with the top :)
<seaLne> fixed now?
<Riddell> phew
<seaLne> anyone tried to use revu recently?
<seaLne> any amd64 users about to try kmobiletools? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2796
<abattoir> seaLne: I can try if you want... edgy?
<seaLne> yeah
<abattoir> seaLne: ok, downloading... stupid question anyways :P
<seaLne> did it build?
<abattoir> seaLne: it complained about libglu1-mesa-dev and i'm installing that... which btw removes qt4-designer
<seaLne> that isn't really a problem with kmob afaik just other currently broken things?
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18946
<Riddell> that's a general breakage, not specific to kmobile
<abattoir> Riddell: am i doing something wrong?
<Riddell> no, mesa is doing something wrong
<abattoir> so there is nothing that i can do?
<Riddell> you could compile and install mesa locally
<seaLne> kmob built in my pbuilder and normally for me
<Riddell> it'll have cached versions of mesa-common-dev
<abattoir> Riddell: i do have an up-to-date edgy... but tbh, it is updated every time i try to...
<seaLne> even with pbuilder update?
<Riddell> problem is that i386 mesa isn't built and that's the one that makes the _all packages
<seaLne> ah yeah, hadn't noticed how much was in /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache
<abattoir> seaLne: i got builder only today, so it shows 0 packages to update
<abattoir> *pbuilder
<hungerW> Anyone in need of some kde 3.5.4 tester?
<seaLne> Riddell: so just wait till its fixed to check kmob?
<Riddell> seaLne: kmobiletools works for me on amd64
<Riddell> compiles that is
<seaLne> good, i re made the tgz
<Riddell> hungerW: give me half an hour
<Riddell> admin.canonical.com #9906]  Resolved: SSL certificate on wiki.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> that'll put hobbsee into a good mood
<Riddell> hungerW:  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde354/ ./
<Riddell> edgy packages
<Riddell> ** testers needed for kde 3.5.4 on edgy
<_Sime> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> welcome back _Sime 
<_Sime> Riddell: is anyone working on implementing the systemsettings restructuring from Ellen?
<Riddell> _Sime: don't think so
<_Sime> Riddell: BTW, I'll have a fair amount of time for the next week or so for hacking stuff.
<Riddell> system settings awaits you :)
<_Sime> Riddell: I might have a go  at fixing it up.
<_Sime> Riddell: implementing the changes from Ellen at least.
<Riddell> that would be most cool
<_Sime> it can't be too hard.
<_Sime> Riddell: the poll on osnews is quite interesting.
<Riddell> "Poll: Most Important Non-Free Linux Application"?
<_Sime> yep
<_Sime> 3D drivers are the biggest problem for the free desktop right now. IMO.
<Riddell> an impressive 29%
<Riddell> who knows, maybe AMD will buy ATI and free the source
<_Sime> I hope so.
<_Sime> maybe the Open Graphics project will take off. (i.e. produce something that I can buy)
<rraphink> hi there :)
<omeow> My computer can't wake up from screensaver or locked mode it seems.
<_Sime|food> omeow: does the screensaver require a password?
<omeow> No.
<_Sime|food> oh, ok
<raphink> :)
<omeow> _Sime|food, give me a poke when you've finished eating.
<OculusAquilae> Does somebody know what was changed in KDE 3.5.3 Packages for dapper
<OculusAquilae> first hi :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: a new version of KDE?
<hungerW> Riddell: just upgraded to 3.5.4: Only one tiny problem: kdelibs-data has /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-mplayer2.desktop which is also in kaffeine.
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: seems that packages from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ got updated
<OculusAquilae> kdelibs
<OculusAquilae> same change that is in edgy?
<OculusAquilae> this printer sharing thing?
<hungerW> Riddell: artsd just crashed
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: konqueror crash
<OculusAquilae> thanks
<hungerW> Riddell: fonts look somewhat different in 3.5.4 I think. nothing to worry about though.
<hungerW> Riddell: Yeap, fonts are different: No AA even though it is turned on for all fontsizes.
<Riddell> that was the same in 3.5.3
<hungerW> Riddell: Are you sure? It definitly looks different now.
<hungerW> Riddell: arts is crashing every couple of minutes. I had that with 3.5.3 as well in the beginning. You fixed it back then with your magical packeteer's fingers.
<_Sime> omeow: poke
<mhb> hey everyone
<Riddell> hi mhb 
<mhb> I don't want to bother you too much ... but I thought this channel is right for my question :o) I found that Kubuntu offers "smbfs" filesystem for Windows/Samba shares with the Disks & Filesystems tools
<mhb> but AFAIK smbfs is deprecated in favor of cifs
<Riddell> mhb: _Sime would be your man for that
<hungerW> Riddell: kde 3.5.4 looks good apart from the kaffeine file clash and arts crashing.
<Riddell> hungerW: fixing kaffine issue now
<Riddell> and well, who uses arts these days anyway :)
* hungerW is happy that kde4 is no longer using arts.
<hungerW> Riddell: Right. The only thing I ever notice about arts is its crash window:-(
* hungerW has volume turned off most of the time.
<_Sime> mhb: I'll add that to my TODO list thanks,
<hungerW> Hmmm. 3.5.4 is not even announced yet.
<mhb> _Sime: wow! I don't have to do anything more? .o)
<hungerW> I wonder what the release notes will say.
<_Sime> mhb: you are free to implement it yourself if you want to do more. This is open source after all. ;)
<omeow> _Sime, just wanted to ask you if guidance was going to support twinview setups instead of whatever it generates when you want dual displays.
<mhb> _Sime: well, my TODO list is pretty full, too ... I have some "unfinished business" for Kwin, Oxygen and one other thing in Kubuntu :o)
<omeow> The dual display configuration file it generated for me semi-worked in the sense that I did get two desktops, but they were too large and I had to scroll at the borders of the screen.
<omeow> Anyway I need a shower.
<_Sime> mhb: what's your real name BTW?
<mhb> _Sime: Martin Bhm
<_Sime> omeow: twinview is kinda on my TODO list, but it is not at the top... (I do have an nvidia card here though)
<mhb> _Sime: and thanks for the swift response ... that's why I love Kubuntu so much :o)
<_Sime> mhb: no probs
<mhb> _Sime: If I find the time I'll send you the patch ... where to?
<_Sime> mhb: simon@simonzone.com
<_Sime> mhb: if the mount parameters for CIFS are  the same as smbfs, then the change will be trival.
<_Sime> trivial
<mhb> _Sime: I don't know, it's a different fs after all ... I'm going to check the documentation and let you know
<_Sime> mhb: thanks, that would be a big help.
<mhb> _Sime: Sorry, I was a bit wrong :o) It's not a different fs, it's a different driver ...
<mhb> my bad
<omeow> _Sime, is it a dual head one?
<_Sime> omeow: yep
<omeow> Cool which one? I have an nvidia 6600 GT.
<yuriy> _Sime: a little stuck on an error trying to get "wineconfig appname.exe" to work
<_Sime> yuriy: what are you trying to do?
<yuriy> so you can do per-application settings
<yuriy> by putting that in on the command line, among other things
<yuriy> this is the code:
<yuriy> KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv,aboutdata)
<yuriy> 
<yuriy>     options = [("+[appname] ", i18n("Application to change settings for"))] 
<yuriy>     KCmdLineArgs.addCmdLineOptions( options )
<yuriy> get this error:
<yuriy>   File "./wineconfig.py", line 1738, in ?
<yuriy>     KCmdLineArgs.addCmdLineOptions( options )
<yuriy> SystemError: error return without exception set
<omeow> Riddell, did you find someone to do whatever it was you wanted to ksystemlog?
<_Sime> yuriy: oh, I see
<Riddell> omeow: nope
<omeow> What exactly needed to be done?
<Riddell> omeow: just needs the new version packaged (and an upstream version freeze exception request)
<omeow> I've never done that before. Is it hard? :)
<omeow> I built kaffeine with edgy sources before, is that somewhat similar?
<Riddell> omeow: get the new version, make that tar into a .orig.tar.gz, copy the debian directory over, dch -i, debuild, see what breaks
<Riddell> omeow: you might want to use it as an excuse to read the ubuntu packaging guide
<yuriy> _Sime: any clue what could be causing that error?
<_Sime> yuriy: it doesn't seem to like the QString (  => i18n() )
<omeow> Riddell, I'll try, but I can't promise anything. Will you be around to answer questions or are you busy?
<_Sime> yuriy: let me look up the API docs....
<Riddell> omeow: I'm around for a bit, others here can help too else ask in #ubuntu-motu
<omeow> Oki.
<omeow> When you said new version, did you mean the one from kde-apps.org? Or do you have a link to the version you're talking about?
<_Sime> yuriy: according to the docs you can't passing a QString. You need to use "char *" strings, which for us means plain old Python strings.
<yuriy> ah
<_Sime> yuriy: everything else going well?
<Riddell> omeow: yes, kde-apps.org
<omeow> Ok, got it.
<yuriy> _Sime: pretty much
<mhb> _Sime: I looked at the docs
<_Sime> yuriy: did you get my email which I sent ~15 min ago?
<yuriy> _Sime: did you get the emails about the duplicate project + the resolution?
<yuriy> ah ic
<yuriy> i did now
<_Sime> yuriy: yeah, I read that.
<_Sime> ;-)
<mhb> _Sime: seems it's more popular to use "user=" and "pass=" with cifs, but "username=" and "password=" is accepted as well
<yuriy> (just installed edgy last night, gotta install kcheckgmail :))
<yuriy> _Sime: i guess i didn't forward you the last couple
<_Sime> mhb: so it is a case of s/smbfs/cifs/g?
<_Sime> yuriy: that would be handy
<allee> Riddell, omeow: edgy has 0.3.2 and kde-apps and homepage lists this as the most recent version.
<omeow> Right, I was about to say that I have this version already installed.
<Riddell> ah, sorted then
* omeow reads the packaging guide anyway.
<mhb> _Sime: I just need to check one more thing
<mhb> _Sime: there is one problem 
<yuriy> _Sime: also still need a good way to test audio
<_Sime> yuriy: I swear that I read something on a wine mailing list about a test program for testing the audio drivers...
<mhb> _Sime: "smbfs" driver accepts even the Windows name of the machine, while "cifs" needs a TCP name (I think that's how they call them)
<yuriy> _Sime: that's in the source tree though, it's not installed as part of the package AFAICT
<_Sime> yuriy: maybe it would be a good starting point if you have to hack something together.
<yuriy> also, it's a very complete test that runs for about a half hour -- not something practical for a user
<yuriy> _Sime: yep. they did say that it SHOULD have a tool to play/test sound, but doesn't yet
<_Sime> yuriy: you could cut that tool down to size.
<_Sime> mhb: that makes things tricky...
<mhb> _Sime: a bit, yes
<_Sime> mhb: unless that is an easy way to map smb names to TCP (host??) names.
<mhb> _Sime: well, cifs accepts even the IP address
<_Sime> mhb: doesn't samba have a command line tool for querying the name service thingy?
<mhb> "//192.168.1.1/share" works
<yuriy> _Sime: it's C -- then have it be compiled as part of setup?
<yuriy> like the extra x libraries in there
<mhb> _Sime: I have never used it ... I'll check
<_Sime> yuriy: yeah maybe, or try to get it into the wine tar ball as a standard thing.
<mhb> _Sime: you're right
<Riddell> omeow: if you're looking for something to package try the monkey plugin from k3b
<mhb> _Sime: it's called nmblookup
<mhb> _Sime: it works fine
<mhb> _Sime: and it is present in the ubuntu package
<_Sime> mhb: cool, I thought so
<mhb> _Sime: in what package is the the Disks&Filesystems tool?
<_Sime> yuriy: I just read those emails. cool. 
<_Sime> mhb: kde-guidance
<neoxan> hi Seveas 
<neoxan> hi kubuntu developers :)
<apachelogger> halo neoxan
<neoxan> hehe :)
<neoxan> toll ein deutscher^^
<neoxan> bzw. deutschsprechender
<neoxan> :)))
<_Sime> yuriy: it looks like we should have some kick ass wine integration soon.
<apachelogger> neoxan: even though I speak german, I just meant the MS xbox game :P
<yuriy> _Sime: only to get it in universe...
<_Sime> yuriy: that should also help get more time for testing and usability
<yuriy> _Sime: btw, how to go about getting the icon to not appear if wine is not installed?
<neoxan> lol apachelogger 
<neoxan> does anyone know what to do against seveas repression?
<neoxan> he bans me from every ubuntu channel
<neoxan> and calls me an asshole and a loser
<neoxan> :/
<_Sime> yuriy: dunno. But I'm sure we can work something out later. don't worry about it right now.
<apachelogger> neoxan: so you should talk to him and ask why he does so
<_Sime> yuriy: actually I think I know the answer.
<apachelogger> maybe buy him a gift?
<_Sime> yuriy: systemsettings builds the list of icons etc using *.desktop files.
<neoxan> apachelogger, <Seveas> i kick you because you're a pathetic abusive loser
<neoxan> :/
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Seveas: lol :P
<mhb> this is not the right channel for solving such problems, imo
<neoxan> what channel else?
<yuriy> _Sime: I know, but the file is either installed or not.... how to get it to use it iff a certain package is there?
<neoxan> he will ban me everywhere
<neoxan> :S
<_Sime> yuriy: if we have two packages, kde-guidance and kde-guidance-wine, then we can put the *.desktop file in the kde-guidance-wine package
<yuriy> _Sime: that's (mostly) why I asked at the beginning whether it'd end up a separate package
<neoxan> can i mail mark or something?
<neoxan> to kick seveas out of his team?
<neoxan> lol
<neoxan> :s
<neoxan> he is violating the CoC
<_Sime> yuriy: oh, we can distribute the source in one tarball, and let Riddel and friends package it as two packages.
<apachelogger> neoxan: first try to sort out your problem 
<neoxan> i cant apachelogger, how?!
<neoxan> i already asked him..
<neoxan> i only get awnsers like that
<neoxan> <Seveas> well, this is what you get for being such a pathetic loser
<apachelogger> neoxan: mail him
<apachelogger> and send some cookies
<neoxan> lol, do you think that would change anything?
<neoxan> :)
<apachelogger> cookies are always a good idea :D
<neoxan> :D
<yuriy> hmm what are all these "qstring_to_xtp result code -2" messages i'm getting running programs in edgy
* _Sime shrugs.
* raphink gave up about 40 CDs to colleagues today :)
<raphink> they asked for them, didn't even have to force them 
<mhb> good boy :o)
<apachelogger> ++
<apachelogger> :D
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> my colleagues are quite all linux sysadmins
<raphink> and they all came to ask for kubuntu dapper CDs today for some reason
<raphink> some asked for about 20 of them for friends and neighbours
<raphink> :D
* apachelogger is hard working to get everyone in #amarok to wanna have one ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<neoxan> one what?
<neoxan> :o
<neoxan> dapper?
<neoxan> damn...
<apachelogger> neoxan: one apachelogger for only 50 bucks per month :P
<neoxan> *rrrrrr*
<neoxan> all in one?
<neoxan> ^^
<apachelogger> sure
<neoxan> #gaygeeks
<neoxan> :)
<apachelogger> though - garden apachelogger is not included
<neoxan> youre welcome
<apachelogger> needs special 24.99 bucks per month
<crimsun> isn't this a bit ...off-topic for -devel?
<mhb> +1
<apachelogger> though the garden apachelogger even cares about the perfect lenght and color of your lawn
<apachelogger> crimsun: do we have a better topic currently?
<crimsun> apachelogger: sure, pick a kubuntu bug, discuss solution.
<apachelogger> crimsun: actually I should go to bed already ;-)
<apachelogger> though I'm kind of too lazy for that
<neoxan> --devel = geeky
<neoxan> :D
<neoxan> ;P
<Tm_T> evening
<Tm_T> what's situation with edgy? I mean is there big breakages behind or something fun coming next week?
<crimsun> both
<Tm_T> Riddell: edgy is meant to be a bit adventurous? something very unofficial kde4 preview perhaps if anything usable is ready by then?
<Tm_T> crimsun: tell me more :)
<crimsun> allee: where does the (incorrect) old URL (homepage) appear in speedcrunch?
<allee> have not checked.  Saw it only in apt-cache show speedcrunch (better than google to find homepages ;)
<allee> crimsun: maybe grep -r  berlios .  # if you have the sources
<crimsun> ok, so it's probably the description. I'll fix it.
<allee> crimsun: thx.
<allee> crimsun: for fun: enter a expression longer than the window width and press return?  -> speedcrunch unusable ;)  (reporeted upstream)
<allee> eh, reported
<omeow> Hi toma.
<toma> hi omeow
<omeow> Are you using edgy?
<_Sime> toma: Hi
<toma> hi _Sime, how is life?
<toma> omeow: no
<_Sime> ~30C, inside the house.
<toma> 31,5 under my flat roof, 45% humidity is killing, /me does a rain dance
* apachelogger joins toma dancing
<omeow> Can anyone else who uses edgy please install zsnes and see what happens on startup? It'll only take a minute or 2.
<omeow> Since the move to edgy, it has been segfaulting on startup for me. And I'm trying to find out if anyone else is having this problem.
<crimsun> omeow: please use strace -fF and/or gdb
<_Sime> toma: it will probably be rain by the time the kde-nl bbq comes around.
<crimsun> omeow: you may even need valgrind
<omeow> I have those tools.
<toma> _Sime: since when have you become that pessimistic?
<crimsun> omeow: great, have you filed a bug with the details and output?
<omeow> crimsun, I don't know where.
<Mez> omeow - best to ask seth about that - he's working on zsnes
<crimsun> omeow: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Mez> seth@sethkinast.com
<crimsun> hi Mez 
<Mez> hey crimsun
<omeow> Mez, does he ever join this channel?
<omeow> crimsun, I tried searching launchpad, but I found nothing on zsnes.
<crimsun> omeow: but have you filed a bug? :)
<omeow> Not yet.
<Mez> omeow, yes - he's in here when he's online i believe
<omeow> funny
<Mez> lemme see if I can find out whats going on with him
<Mez> (i wortk with him on another project)
<omeow> searching via launchpad's search doesn't find zsnes, searching via google does find zsnes on launchpad.
<omeow> Mez, nah, don't worry about it. I'll give him a poke when I see him join or something.
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/zsnes-strace.log
<Mez> <Mez> ne1 seen seth on irc lately ?
<Mez> <Loona> He's on 'vacation'
<Mez> <Potter> He'll be back Fridayish.
<omeow> Oki. Thanks. :)
<omeow> crimsun, interesting. The program runs when I use valgrind.
<crimsun> sounds very much like a leak, then
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/zsnes-valgrind.log
<crimsun> omeow: please file a bug on zsnes, and attach the output from valgrind --leak-check=full
<omeow> You mean about zsnes on launchpad? :)
<crimsun> yes, that's what I mean by "please file a bug on zsnes"
<omeow> Sure. I'll try.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: mooh
<apachelogger> d'oh
<apachelogger> mum!
<Tm_T> heh
* apachelogger goes to bed
<Tm_T> actually I was saying good night :p
<Tm_T> so ->
<omeow> crimsun, filed. Thanks for telling me about strace. I never used that before.
<omeow> ( bug 54199 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54199 in zsnes "zsnes segfault on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54199
<crimsun> omeow: np, thank /you/
<omeow> Gens for Linux (sega emulator) requires GTK+2.4.0, but GTK+2.0.0 seems to be installed. How do I get 2.4.0 installed?
<omeow> (and why isn't the latest GTK+ version included in dapper/edgy repositories?)
<crimsun> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2036 kB, installed size 4516 kB
<crimsun> say what, omeow?
<omeow> huhm.
<omeow> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
<crimsun> that's checking for the headers and static libs.
<crimsun> you need libgtk2.0-dev.
<omeow> Oh.
<omeow> Thanks. :)
<crimsun> np
<omeow> Fails to compile with the error; 
<omeow> emulator/g_main.c:755: error: static declaration of Build_Language_String follows non-static declaration
<omeow> emulator/g_main.c:570: error: previous implicit declaration of Build_Language_String was here
* omeow searches around.
<crimsun> ftbfs w/ gcc-4.1
<crimsun> fix the source.
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<mhb> _Sime: is it a clean solution to use a subprocess to handle the nmblookup?
<mhb> _Sime: forget the question, I'll do it my way :o)
<Mez> wtf is en-us-fargo
<Riddell> Mez: a joke
<Riddell> Tm_T: we'd need to fix qt4-x11-kdecopy before looking at kde4, I've not worked out why it fails to compile
<mhb> _Sime: the bad thing is that the code depends on samba now
<mhb> _Sime: I have it almost ready, I'll test it tomorrow and send it to you
<Mez> Riddell: ah ... see - I was wondering wtf it was... and why the en-gb translators were in it
<_Sime> mhb: I don't think that is such a huge problem.
<mhb> _Sime: no, but someone should probably add the dependency to the package, right?
<Riddell> 20:42 < seele> "Test" Hardware doesn't seem to work, and I'm wondering if its one of those thigns that is perpetually broken or if its just me
<_Sime> true
<Riddell> _Sime: that's about displayconfig ^^
<Mez> Riddell: what the hell? katapult is in the ubuntu BOOK ?
<Riddell> rocking
<mhb> katapult deserves a better place in the kmenu, methinks :o)
<Mez> Riddell: bug 53921
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53921 in katapult "katapult is not showing Konqueror" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53921
<Mez> Riddell: and apparently, katapult is the upstream for nmap
<Tm_T> Riddell: roger, it's not issue for month or two, just silly idea we could do before release
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw, kdecopy?
<Riddell> Tm_T: qt4-x11-kdecopy is the package I made of qt-copy from KDE trunk (== qt 4.2 + patches)
<mhb> Ad 53921: Konqueror is showing fine here in Edgy
<Tm_T> aah, I see
<Riddell> Tm_T: if you want to work out why it hasn't compiled be my guest :)
<Riddell> Mez: upstream for nmap?
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, I'll be delighted in 3 weeks, I doubt I can promise anything before that
<Riddell> ok :)
<Tm_T> should know my labour status before any bigger tasks
<Tm_T> I'm slowly getting myself back to normal daily life :)
<Tm_T> anyway, I think I should try to sleep, good night ->
<mhb> goodnight
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-27
<mhb> I think I'm going to go to sleep early today :o) Goodnight
<Riddell> toma: ping
<freeflying> morning all  :)
<Riddell> morning freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: hi  :)
<imbrandon> moins freeflying 
<imbrandon> and Riddell  ;)
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> anyone want to package the new kwin-style-crystal?
* bddebian hides
<Riddell> kde-apps.org if you do, I'm off to sleep :)
<bddebian> Gnight Riddell
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yo
<nixternal> yo yo yo
<freeflying> has anyone used dak(debian archive kit/?
<uniq> i use mini-dinstall :)
<uniq> dak has always been overkill for my needs.
<freeflying> uniq: how about mini-dinstall
<uniq> mini-dinstall is OK. not very advanced though.
<uniq> easy to setup and use.
<uniq> did you look at 'debarchiver' ? 
<freeflying> uniq: I nned a auto-archive
<uniq> auto-archive? - i think all the tools we're talking about expects you to upload packages into a incoming directory, and then the tool is run from cron and moves the files into it's place in the archive directory structure.
<freeflying> also the source shall be build in at least on arch
<uniq> so.. all you have to do is to upload things to a incoming directory.. and whatever archive manager you choose, you can have it run periodically.
<uniq> ahh.. 
<uniq> you want a buildd too.
<freeflying> yep
<uniq> then i would suggest http://www.debian.org/devel/buildd/setting-up and http://kmuto.jp/open.cgi?buildd 
<freeflying> thanks
<uniq> no problem. Have to go to work. see you.
<freeflying> bye
<RichJ> anybody have display issues at all with edgy?
<RichJ> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/screen.png
<abattoir> RichJ: upto-date edgy?
<RichJ> yes
<RichJ> well, i guess not, i just did apt-get update and found updates
<RichJ> hmm..adept notifier didn't tell me until i did that either
<RichJ> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RichJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18989
<RichJ> any ideas?
<RichJ> one good thing about irssi, you don't need Xwindows
<RichJ> well, that upgraded killed ATI drivers
<RichJ> ABI error (0)..XInput
<RichJ> then something about ati not matching something
<seaLne> are the 354 packages safe enough to use on my work machine?
<hungerW> seaLne: If you do not mind the occaisional arts-crash-popup.
<hungerW> seaLne: So far I have not noticed any major regression apart from that.
<seaLne> weird:
<seaLne> Calculating upgrade...Failed
<seaLne> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<seaLne>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.3) but 2.0.3-3ubuntu3 is to be installed
<seaLne>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.3) but 2.0.3-3ubuntu3 is to be installed
<seaLne> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<seaLne> not sure why i had -za anyway
<seaLne> bah my fonts all changed size again
<seaLne> hmm 75dpi
<seaLne> what resolution do other people have?
<haggai> seaLne: I guess you get those conflicts because those openoffice.org-l10n-* packages are for a previous OOo version, and need to be upgraded together with the core OOo packages
<seaLne> yeah probably
<haggai> seaLne: which tool did you use to start the upgrade?
<seaLne> apt-get dist-upgrade
<seaLne> i removed those 2 but still can't get OOo to upgrade
<Riddell> seaLne: do you have the latest dpkg?
<haggai> oh, odd. What happens if you 'apt-get install openoffice.org-core' ?
* haggai waves to Riddell 
<Riddell> hi haggai 
<Riddell> I was wonding if doko was using the new Breaks: field
<haggai> Riddell: how did LUGradio go? I was plannig on going but we've been pretty busy with our new baby
<Riddell> oh, congratulations
<Riddell> it went well, lots of geeks including lots of kubuntu users
<seaLne> haggai: http://pastebin.ca/102099
<haggai> Riddell: thanks
<haggai> doko says he hasn't used Breaks at all
<haggai> seaLne: that's a bug in the packaging
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> known?
<haggai> dunno yet. It's the first I've seen of it
<haggai> a file conflict will always be a bug, though
<abattoir> X is broken for anyone after the latest edgy updates?
<seaLne> abattoir: my fonts are small if that counts
<abattoir> seaLne: did you reboot after the update?
<seaLne> restarted X
<abattoir> oh ok :)
<abattoir> it fails to load the video module.. at least for me
<abattoir> nixternal complained of something similar
<seaLne> i try to avoid reboots as they involve me kicking and swearing at my machine to get it t turn on properly :)
<abattoir> :P
<haggai> black: 11:06 < doko> ohh, nice. well, just remove the help for now
<haggai> no not black
<haggai> seaLne: ^
<haggai> seaLne: or you could use dpkg --force-overwrite
<seaLne> yeah, i'll just ignore it just now
<seaLne> bah abattoir has gone i was about to say that i didn't actually have the latest xorg and that now i only have one head and missing fonts/text in dialogs
<_Sime> Riddell: I got a fair chunk of the new syssettings structure implemented last night. I like it.
<Riddell> wow, you rock _Sime :)
<Riddell> got any screenshots?
<_Sime> Riddell: it is not that far yet.
<_Sime> Riddell: there is still a lot to do. ...like hacking the s-s C++ code.
<_Sime> Riddell: I've just done some of the structure.
<_Sime> Riddell: there are also a number of label changes that need to be done.
<_Sime> Riddell: I'm not sure if we should change the labels (read: *.desktop files) or copy the *.desktop files and then modify them.
<_Sime> Riddell: "User account" becomes "My account" or something.
<Riddell> patching .desktop files is a pain, and should be avoided if possible
<_Sime> ok, so I should just copy the *.desktop files taht I need and rename/edit them, and try to keep them out of the normal kcontrol?
<Riddell> yeah, I'd say so
<_Sime> keeping them out of kcontrol should not be too hard.
<seaLne> weird its just kde programs that i have lost all text in
<Riddell> erk
<seaLne> fine with 354 until i restarted with the latest xorg
<mornfall> seaLne: nvidia crap?
<mornfall> xorg 7.1 and nvidia binary drivers don't work together
<seaLne> nvidia is working (with no fonts) random pci isn't at all
<seaLne> mornfall: thanks i'll prod about and see if that is the problem
<mornfall> well, no fonts is a fairly fatal flaw in my world :)
<seaLne> yeah :)
<mornfall> you will have to go beg nvidia for support, i guess
<mornfall> if you want any
<mornfall> intel works fine, as usual ;-) *hides*
<mornfall> (even with aiglx)
<seaLne> can you actually buy intel cards as apposed to onboard?
<mornfall> no
<seaLne> yeah thats what i thought :(
<mornfall> well, i don't think you can, anyway
<seaLne> which is the binary nvidia and which is the non one? nvidia == propriatory, nv == free?
<mornfall> yes
<seaLne> nv dosen't work atall
<mornfall> do you have right version of that?
<mornfall> from 7.1
<mornfall> and what card
<seaLne> its rebooting, gimmie a min
<seaLne> gah the machine won't turn on now i give up, lunch time
<mornfall> i'm wondering what are ubuntu people smoking to ship binary nvidia driver
<mornfall> seaLne: enjoy lunch
<seaLne> sabdfl says its a compromise
<seaLne> and they are done in a sneaky way, to not be distributing them
<Riddell> toma: could you synk p.k.nl?
<Hobbsee> hi all!  i'm back!  :D
<pygi> wb Hobbsee (autojoin !!! :P)
<Hobbsee> hi pygi!
<Hobbsee> psst... Riddell... you around?
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's kde 3.5.4 doing?
<Riddell> happily compiling away
* Hobbsee is back, not feeling like a stretched piece of chewing gum, and ready to take over the world again!
<Riddell> woo!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, so it's not finished yet.
<Hobbsee> :D
<Riddell> edgy packages for testing if you're up for it
<Riddell> well, dunno if your bandwidth will be up for it
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde354/ main ./
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tomorrow... :P
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> Riddell: first stop kubuntu, then ubuntu, then the world.  how's that sound to you?
<Riddell> I'm just stopping at Kubuntu, I don't need anything else :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh...so you want me to take over kubuntu?
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse!
<Riddell> oh, the wiki ssl got fixed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: YAY!!!!!
<jjesse> so no more prompts?
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell and dances around in circles.
<Riddell> thought that would make you happy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it does, it does :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: holy sugar it even works!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are there supposed to be many changes there yet?
<Hobbsee> looks to be only kaffeine based stuff.
* Hobbsee notes that Riddell didnt answer the question about whether he wanted me to take over the organisation side of kubuntu.  interesting.
* Hobbsee wonders why we have -za translations included in the -en-gb stuff.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: changes where?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry, kde 3.5.4 stuff - seems that there are only updates for kaffeine, kde-guidance, etc.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I think I should be constitutional monarch and you can be the First Minister who wields the real power
<Riddell> 3.5.4 isn't uploaded yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehehe.  so you're the one that all the bugs get assigned to?
<Riddell> we need testers, then if it's not broken we need to ask for UVF exception
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, of course.  i added the extra repo, then tried.  i'm just thinking that there's not much there
<Riddell> there's a whole new KDE there
<Hobbsee> ah, repo didnt go in properly.  or something.
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde354/dists/main/.//binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Hobbsee> Reading package lists... Done
<Riddell> try  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde354/ ./
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whee!  that looks better!
* jjesse cheers on seeing the ssl on the wiki fixed
* Hobbsee contemplates the fact that she could go and get drunk at SLUG tomorrow night.
<Hobbsee> Current Usage:   	8875.80 MB
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<Hobbsee> HAH!  there's lots less bandwith used when i'm not here...
<Riddell> actually slug is on tonight, in Glasgow
<Hobbsee> Riddell: uh, what's your slug?
<Riddell> the blasphemously titled Scottish LUG
<Riddell> the founders felt they had to get one up on Edinburgh LUG
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh...right.
* Hobbsee notes that the mesa is less borked, from last update.
<seaLne> scotlug was formed before edlug
<seaLne> at the time it was setup there were hardly any lugs
<Riddell> clearly they felt people would travel from Kirkcudbright and Thurso just to be at ScotLUG :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<seaLne> we have had people come from dundee
<Riddell> that's only because I stopped organising Dundee LUG
* seaLne wishes there was a nv xorg module compiled so he could use his computer
<seaLne> and glint
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian!
<seaLne> i think i prefer the spinning gear in the kde logo that konq in debian has
<Riddell> that's the KDE default
<Riddell> but I like being able to recognise kubuntu in screenshots
<kwwii> is the wiki down?
<kwwii> forget that, it loaded (took 5 minutes though)
<pygi> :P
<kwwii> Riddell: someone worked on a new throbber...can think who right now though
<kwwii> basically it would be the kubuntu logo spinning but you only see part of it (ie, the top left corner)
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii :)
<kwwii> the problem with using the whole logo is that it is too big for such small sizes (it always ends up looking like it does now)
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<nixternal> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<nixternal> that is my xserver-xorg error after edgy updates
<Hobbsee> oops.
<abattoir> nixternal: i get that too :)
<nixternal> ATI rage 2 mobile piece of junk lappy ;)
<nixternal> ahh, so im not the only one ;)
<abattoir> nixternal: i guess its a problem w/ X
<nixternal> did you fix it abattoir
<abattoir> nixternal: nope :(
<nixternal> grrr
<Hobbsee> yeah, X broke.
<abattoir> nixternal: i have a SiS card and it failed to load that module
<nixternal> im gonna have to put dapper on this lappy..i have to use it for presentation tonight ;)
<abattoir> nixternal: i tried switching bat to vesa, but that didnt help either
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why not dual boot it?
<nixternal> i just tried vesa right now..same error
<pygi> Hobbsee, see? I do bug after all :P
<Hobbsee> pygi: nah...
<Hobbsee> pygi: i have a couple of people on my hate list - you certainly arent one.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i really can't answer that one ;)  i hate to reboot and what not, and this lappy i use for testing mainly...so i never dual booted it...maybe if i get a new hard drive for it today then i will
<nixternal> 10gb hard drive isn't much fun
<abattoir> nixternal: any 'buzz' around #ubuntu-devel about this?
<Hobbsee> sigh.  i'm an idiot.
<abattoir>  yes X in edgy is broken atm".
<nixternal> not that i have seen
<ajmitch> nixternal: xorg drivers are in the queue to be rebuilt
<ajmitch> just be patient :)
<abattoir> from #ubuntu-devel topic ^^^^^
<nixternal> ajmitch: i will be patient now ;)  thank you sir
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you use i810 driver, right?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i think so, yeah.
* ajmitch has a rebuilt driver for that
<ajmitch> or you can just apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-i810, and build it
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: if i've have to change a upstream tarball from .tar.bz2 to .tar.gz - i dont further modify it, like to correct the folder name, do i?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: best not to
* Hobbsee doesnt think so.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: right, yep, thanks
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: how big's the driver, and when's it likely to be fixed by?
<ajmitch> you'll notice that dpkg-source extracts with the right directory name, no matter what
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ahh...right.
<ajmitch> driver is < 1MB, build depends may be a little larger
<ajmitch> ok, about 600K for the driver source alone
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and when is it being fixed by?
<ajmitch> or I've got a 127KB .deb
* Hobbsee hasnt updated edgy yet.
<ajmitch> whenever the buildds are free enough to build it
<Hobbsee> right, so sometime overnight, hopefully.
<ajmitch> which could be quite awhile, with OOo
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: if you could send me the deb, i'd appreciate it.
* Hobbsee trusts that you havent played with it.
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.dyndns.org/debuild/pbuilder/results/xserver-xorg-video-i810/xserver-xorg-video-i810_1.5.1.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ajmitch> it's now a version behind the current source, but that's no big deal
<ajmitch> it works
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: thanks :)
* Hobbsee wonders about some ice.
<ajmitch> you can even turn composite on in xorg.conf & play with fancy effects
<Hobbsee> ooh :)
* seaLne wonders why he never thought to just build xorg packages rather than complaining about not being able to use his machine :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: they take ages, i expect
<seaLne> nah very quick
* Hobbsee whinges.
<Hobbsee> Seveas is being nasty.
<seaLne> more than his reputation?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: he took me off the ops list :(
* Hobbsee was abusing the ops.
<Hobbsee> :D
<seaLne> you were or he thought you were?
<seaLne> Riddell: just to confirm my font/text problem was xorg related
<Hobbsee> seaLne: oh i was, no question - the ops are insane in -offtopic :P
<Riddell> seaLne: so it's fixed itself?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dput'ing to revu now :)
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah looks fine now there is text to read :)
<ajmitch> seaLne: you had invisible text also?
<seaLne> yeah except in xterm for some reason
* Hobbsee looks menacingly at revu.  i think ajmitch broke it.
<pygi> ajmitch, again??!
<ajmitch> seaLne: I've heard blame put on various things - fontconfig, freetype or libxft2 are the most likely culprits
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> pygi: yes, again.
<Hobbsee> oh, here we go.  hey, there's an archive button now!  cool!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's because you're a MOTU now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh cool.  i didnt think i had access to that though :)
<ajmitch> what is Hobbsee complaining about this time?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you, dont worry :)
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch 
<ajmitch> sigh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2799
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you be careful, or i'll tickle your ribs again :P
<seaLne> Hobbsee: if you want to test the archive button, you could archive dcfldd
<Hobbsee> `oops.
<seaLne> that dosen't sound good
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it was already archived.  i hit the unarchive button :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: note that there's an 'unarchive' button for those oops'
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, that's the one i just hit :P
<ajmitch> just don't accidentally nuke stuff
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nuke?  that could be fun
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i have the power to do that too?
<ajmitch> though you probably can't, if you don't see it
<seaLne> Hobbsee: if yur board fancy looking at kmobiletools on revu?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, i dont see it
* Hobbsee needs to go to bed before 3am tonight, too...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: that's just an upgrade, isnt it?
<seaLne> yeah
<ajmitch> seaLne: always upload to REVU with an orig.tar.gz
<seaLne> ajmitch: ?
<ajmitch> sorry, it appears that you have one, but the diff looks 'interesting'
<seaLne> the upstream tgz was a mess
<ajmitch> did the upstream tarball contain a debian/ dir?
<seaLne> yes
<ajmitch> how evil
<seaLne> and some .o files and a .svn dir
<ajmitch> have they been suitably chastised?
<seaLne> i asked in their irc channel and was told it didn't matter
<ajmitch> did you flame them in response?
<seaLne> i tried to justify my suggestion t fix it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kwin-style-crystal uploaded thanks, you can use your elite Archive powers now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe!  :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i want the other title too though - probably announced sometime soonish, so people will listen to me
<Hobbsee> although they already do, to some degree, which is good :)
* nixternal plugs his ears ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah yeah, that's right.  then again, i dont mind this one getting out.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how do we go about announcing that?
<Riddell> at a kubuntu meeting I guess
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not sure on that one - i would say at a kubuntu meeting, but not one of those is scheduled for a while.
<nixternal> i missed something here big time Hobbsee, as i have no clue what you are talking about
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: goign to tell mark, etc?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, you did
<nixternal> i read about archive and nuke, and your excitement ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, people wonder about why i'm excited, adn see no evidence, so it's a bit weird.
<nixternal> hehe
<bddebian> How did I know that Hobbsee would package kwin-style-crystal?? :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: because i got asked to?  how'd you figure that?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Riddell mentioned it late last night :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ah.  he only mentioned it to me in PM an hour or so ago.  but i did think to check if it was in main first, instead of getting another rejected email :P
<bddebian> hehe
<pygi> Hobbsee, may I grab you for a sec pls?
* Hobbsee is grabbed
<Hobbsee> pygi: sure
<Riddell> toma!
<toma> hey all
<Hobbsee> hi toma!
<Riddell> toma: could you sync people.kde.nl?
<Hobbsee> toma: i'm back to haunt you and everyone else!  :P
<toma> Riddell: hm?
<toma> Riddell: can  you make a dummy commit and see if it updates now?
<toma> waha 414kB/s 
<nixternal> man i had a good one with "can you make a dummy commit"...
* Hobbsee fixes ksudoku, and reuploads it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's that k cocoa thing that refreshes the menu, and fixes when you use sudo for a KDE gui app?  whta's the command?
<uniq> hobbsee: kbuildsycoca
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Hobbsee> i knew it had soemthing to do with cocoa...
<Riddell> toma: doesn't seem to have
<Hobbsee> BUGGER!
<Hobbsee> oh well
<toma> Riddell: ok, just have a new adsl connection, so I need to dig myself a way through some iptables, takes a moment.
* Hobbsee just uploaded something that didnt actualy fix the problem.  damn.
<sebas> Does apt-get install lame work for someone here?
<Hobbsee> night all
<sebas>   lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<Hobbsee> sebas: works fine here.
<Hobbsee> sebas: got some screwy repo that you're using?
<Hobbsee> (edgy)
<sebas> Dapper 
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> no idea then, without firing up my pbuilder.
<sebas> Hm, ok.
<sebas> Thx anyway.
<uniq> dapper... let's see.
<Hobbsee> and i'm going to bed.
<Hobbsee> night all...
<uniq> sebas: works.
<sebas> uniq: Ok, then it's me :-)
<uniq>     3.96.1-1 0
<uniq>         500 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<uniq> there it is.
<toma> Riddell: olivier seems to be there
<toma> Riddell: something specific wrong?
<toma> where is hobbsee now?
<toma> Riddell: i see the foo, so i think you triggered it correctly
<Riddell> rocking, it's working now
<Riddell> thanks toma 
<toma> ok, i just rebooted my computer, i can not imagen that solved this issue ;-)
<Riddell> is kde.nl hosted on your computer?
<seaLne> anyone tried using k3b/cdrecord recently on edgy?  i can't burn cds
<uniq> sealne: i can try.. hang on.
<seaLne> it seems to be at the burning stage
<seaLne> ah: Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<uniq> hmm.
<uniq> i'll try to delete a cdrw.
<seaLne> ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord*
<uniq> k3b prompts me saying i should run k3bsetup to make cdrecord SUID root.
<uniq> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 133 2006-06-29 02:03 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<uniq> before k3bsetup.
<omeow> My computer can't seem to recover dpms'd monitors.
<omeow> Anyone else having that problem on edgy?
<uniq> sealne: k3bsetup doesn't do the job of setting SUID very well here.. 
<seaLne> interesting, k3bsetup fails like that on debian aswell, least it wasn't specifically me :)
<seaLne> k3bsetup wasn't something i thought to test :(
<seaLne> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-root/napier-01.cis.strath.ac.uk-7bad-44c8eeb2)
<seaLne> ^ anyone seen that before?
<seaLne> could it be related?
<uniq> i don't think so.
<uniq> is there a 'Autorun at logout'-function in KDE? 
<toma> a what?
* nixternal bows to the mighty person who fixed xserver!!!
<omeow> Are you talking about xserver-input?
<omeow> I always have to downgrade to 1.0.0.5 in order to keep my mouse working.
<mhb> hi all
<uniq> toma: something like the Autostart folder.. for logouts, not logins.
<Tm_T> mooh
<uniq> hi tm_t.
<Tm_T> is new xorg already in edgy? or should I expect xorg b0rkage if I move to edgy next week
<pygi> Tm_T, X is currently broken
<Tm_T> excellent
<Tm_T> ;)
<pygi> not so excellent, but oh well :P
<Tm_T> it is, that means it should be ok in few weeks
<pygi> ah :)
<crimsun> it's actually working just fine.
<crimsun> new xserver-xorg-video-* are in the archive now
<Tm_T> heh
<uniq> my x is working.. dist-upgraded yesterday.
<Tm_T> crimsun: what version of xorg it is? 7.1?
<crimsun> a bit newer.
<Tm_T> oh
<crimsun> 7.1.1 according to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> sounds good
<Tm_T> I might dist-upgrade next week
<Tm_T> I need something to mess with after I failed to build kdelibs in windows
<Tm_T> though I fail in linux aswell =)
<Tm_T> KDE4 <3
<omeow> What's your issue with xorg, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> omeow: no issues, just don't wan't to upgrade in the middle of the borkage
<omeow> Oh.
<omeow> Well, the thing I mentioned above is only because of my mouse. Don't know of anything else that got broken.
<omeow> I have to use the older version, because otherwise I can't use all my mouse buttons.
<Tm_T> heh
<omeow> The new version is broken according to some guide on ubuntu forums.
<Tm_T> all? three is enough ;)
<omeow> i use a couple extra.
<Tm_T> I love to have the middle button under my thumb like now
<omeow> I have a button above and underneath my scrollwheel.
<omeow> I bound them to home and end, so I can skip a page directly to the end or beginning.
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> sounds useful
<omeow> It was such a pain to set up.
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> so it feels better when it success ;)
<omeow> It made me feel depressed.
<Tm_T> d'oh
<omeow> Pitty that all other users will have to go through the trouble too.
<Tm_T> true
<omeow> It's not exactly userfriendly. And there's no tool for it.
<_Sime> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> whats up with the fonts?
<nixternal> lol...they got small, but i kind of like it since this lappy is only 800x600
<Riddell> _Sime: hi
<_Sime> Riddell: hi, I downloaded the Freespire beta 2 disk.
<Riddell> ooh?
<_Sime> Riddell: it is a live CD (as well) and is worth having a look at.
<Riddell> 1 CD?
<Riddell> install?
<_Sime> Riddell: 1 cd
<_Sime> Riddell: +install, if you want that.
<_Sime> Riddell: they have some other config tools which I haven't seen before.
<Riddell> to do what?
<_Sime> network configuration.
<_Sime> they are also using Jack
<_Sime> (Arts has a jack out plugin I think)
<Riddell> ubuntu doesn't want jack in main so we don't compile for that
<nixternal> adept is broken again in edgy btw
<pygi> nixternal, ah
<nixternal> my thoughts exactly ;)
<mornfall> what's up with it
<kwwii> @Berlin
<kwwii> hehe, oops
<kwwii> sorry
<pygi> kwwii, :P
<kwwii> so how does that work again?
<pygi> well, what do you new kwwii ?
<kwwii> the time, I mean
<kwwii> it was something with @ and a city name :-)
<kwwii> god, I sound like a newbie
<kwwii> @ Berlin
<kwwii> or such
<kwwii> oh well
<sebas> It's 23.51, and decent computers have a working clock, dude. :-)
<sebas> 52 even
<kwwii> UTC?
<pygi> nop
<Ignite_> will there be a network installation image for edgy? (if this has already been done then ignore me :P)
<pygi> 21:53 UTC I would say
<kwwii> and that fscks me up every time
<nixternal> sorry mornfall...it is the database error
<sebas> No, in Berlin :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: is the dev meeting at 23:00 UTC or ETC (as it says on the wiki)?
<sebas> pygi seems also right, of course.
<nixternal> im in a rush as i am giving an Ubuntu presentation tonight for the Chicago LoCo
<pygi> kwwii, UTC I would say
<kwwii> yeah, most meeting times are posted as UTC until now, but the fridge says Etc
<pygi> sebas, :)
<pygi> kwwii, fridge lies :P
<kwwii> pygi: btw, I have the icons almost finished
* pygi does a happy dance, yay :)
<kwwii> I adapted a few of the oxygen icons to make ones specifically for bzr
<pygi> thanks :)
<kwwii> I will send you them once I am happy with 'em :-)
<pygi> uh, that means never ! :P
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> no, no, it means one day before forever
<Ignite_> is bzr a new package format? i think i remember reading something with "bzr" in something (k)ubuntu related earlier today
<pygi> nop, it's not a new package format :P
<pygi> !info bzr
<ubotu> bzr: bazaar-ng, the next-generation distributed version control system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 655 kB, installed size 3636 kB
<kwwii> Ignite_: it is a repository system, version control
<kwwii> hehe, yeah
<Ignite_> sounds fun
<pygi> kwwii, :P
* Ignite_ goes in search of more info :D
<pygi> Ignite_, http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<pygi> a  little you can find here, other you can ask me
<Ignite_> thanks, i'm there now :P
<pygi> I'll be off to sleep soon tho, but tommorow is a good day :P
<pygi> (1 minute 'till tommorow :P)
<Ignite_> hehe
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> damn, I have to wait another hour to go to bed
<kwwii> well, more than that
<pygi> kwwii, eh, why?
<pygi> meeting?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> did someone implement the new bazaar website design already?
<pygi> kwwii, I think this is the new one :)
<kwwii> cool
<pygi> right, your meeting starts in an hour
<pygi> well, almost...57 minutes :)
<kwwii> the "Etc" on the wiki is what messed me up
<pygi> kwwii, care to explain me one thing?
<pygi> I registered a domain,and it is valid until 1.1.1970???
<pygi> I mean wth??
<kwwii> huh?
<kwwii> that sounds fscked up
<kwwii> you have to register your domain and then pay every year
<pygi> I know that, but notice the year pls :)
<pygi> It's in the past !!!
<kwwii> yeah, sure
<kwwii> it is almost like a joke
<kwwii> or a really bad program
<pygi> that might be the Y2k36 bug :P
<kwwii> hehe, doubt it
<kwwii> by now 
<kwwii> kinda late for that
<pygi> now the domain is free !!! I mean wth?
<pygi> late for Y2k36 bug? nah, that is a new one :P
<pygi> it'll happen in 2036 :)
<nixternal> arg, i can't install gnupg-agen cuz of libpth2 is not installable
<toma> 1/1/1970 is called epoch. When you donot know the expire date and you set the field to 0 a conversion to a human readable format results in 1/1/1970.
<kwwii> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-28
<kwwii>  /me changes clients
<kwwii> re
<Riddell> kwwii: UTC
<Riddell> in 30 mins
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks, I kinda figured it out in the meantime :p
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> ssh, we're in a meeting :)
* bddebian shuts up
<angasule> analog joysticks (2 axes, 2 buttons, connected to the sound card), don't seem to be detected at all, and the joystick section of Settings is completely useless for making it work,
<angasule> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55173&  <-- I had to follow this guide, which involves creating an init.d script
<imbrandon> moins all
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<freeflying> morning all
<Riddell> angasule: interesting
<Riddell> angasule: joysticks aren't really something most developers care about
<Riddell> angasule: that's a general system problem though, you're probably best posting to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<angasule> Riddell: well, without joysticks, many games simply aren't playable, so I think analog joysticks and HID-compliant joysticks are important to support
<Riddell> angasule: oh I agree
<Riddell> it's just most developers don't play games so it's overlooked
<angasule> by the way, is it necessary to create the device on each boot as that script does?
<Riddell> angasule: no, the correct way would be for the ubuntu m
<Riddell> magic to detect the device
<Riddell> and then load the linux module which would create the /dev files
<Riddell> but that's not my area, ubuntu-devel will know more as I say
<angasule> ah, alright, thanks
<Erlang> Is it known that kdelibs-bin and kdelibs4c2a are stuck because of libcupsys2?
<Riddell> Erlang: nope, stuck where?
<Erlang> I don't have libcupsys2 1.2.2
<Erlang> only 1.2.0-0ubuntu5 is available to me.
<crimsun> edgy, I presume?
<Erlang> no.  I run dapper.
<Riddell> 1.2.1-0ubuntu2 seems to have gone into dapper-updates
<Erlang> ah gosh I don't have that one
<Riddell> Erlang: what's your exact problem?
<Erlang> The exact problem is that kdelibs-bin and kdelibs4c2a won't upgrade because they can't find a libcupsys upgrade.
<Riddell> upgrade from what to what?
<freeflying>                                     l.l,n bgeuyh uyyp0[
<Erlang> well, nwm.  I did not have dapper-updates.
* Erlang goes away in shame.
<Riddell> Erlang: I'd like to work out what the problem was
<Riddell> Erlang: what were you upgrading from and to?
<Erlang> Riddell: well, sorry I need to eat right now.  I'll come back later and dig what was wrong.
<Erlang> okay. I have kdelibs-bin 3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1 installed.  it wants to upgrade to ubuntu0.2
<Erlang> same for kdelibs4c2a
<Erlang> the 0.2 version depend on libcupsys2 1.2.1, which is available on dapper-updates.  I did not have dapper-updates in my list and thus the two package I named could upgrade.
<Erlang> couldn't upgrade.
<Riddell> libcupsys2 (>= 1.1.99.rc2)   from 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2
<Riddell> that makes no sense
<Erlang> what makes no sense?
<Erlang> well, I'm pretty sure kdelibs-bin depends on libcupsys2 1.2.1...
<Riddell> does apt-cache show  say it does?
<Erlang> 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 - kdelibs4c2a (2 4:3.5.3) libart-2.0-2 (2 2.3.16) libaudio2 (0 (null)) libbz2-1.0 (0 (null)) libc6 (2 2.3.4-1) libcupsys2 (2 1.2.1) 
<Erlang> is it the right interpretation?
<Riddell> what did you do to generate that?
<DaSkreech> hi Riddell
<Erlang> apt-cache showpkg kdelibs-bin    
<Riddell> 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 - kdelibs4c2a (2 4:3.5.3) libart-2.0-2 (2 2.3.16) libaudio2 (0 (null)) libbz2-1.0 (0 (null)) libc6 (2 2.3.4-1) libcupsys2 (2 1.1.99.rc2)
<Riddell> for me
<Riddell> so dunno, a bit of a mystery there
<Riddell> hi DaSkreech 
<Erlang> hmm, strange.  I'm on AMD64, if that can give you an additional clue.  But I really need to leave right now.  I'll be back on the kb later.
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok
<DaSkreech> So nothing that I type on the kommand line can be seen
<DaSkreech> it's still being typed in though since I get normal error messages and rm -rf / works as expected
<Riddell> Erlang: ah hah, it is the amd64 packages at fault
<Riddell> ach weel, 3.5.4 will be up tomorrow so no point fixing them
<Hobbsee> morning all
<DaSkreech> G'moring
<bddebian> Riddell: You around?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ajmitch> hello
<pygi> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<pygi> --/autojoin :)
<pygi> how is you Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> pygi: at stevenk's.
* pygi wonders what would that be =P
<Hobbsee> pygi: launchpad.net/people/stevenk
<ajmitch> ah, you're visiting again?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: quite possibly.
<Hobbsee> pygi: tried 3.5.4 yet?
<Hobbsee> does it blow up?
<pygi> Hobbsee, haven't tried, sleeping :)
<pygi> I am awake since 4am :-/
<Hobbsee> pygi: pathetic.  people shouldnt need sleep.
<pygi> Hobbsee, :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<pygi> who said I am people? :P
<Hobbsee> pygi: greeen alien.  oh dear.  not another one.
<pygi> Hobbsee, blue actually...they don't produce green ones anymore...(outdated)
<Hobbsee> pygi: heh.  you know what imbrandon would say, dont you?
<pygi> Hobbsee, no :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: !!!! slow down now ;)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14577991@N00/sets/72157594214597851/
<nixternal> chicago loco rockin' it tonight
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heya
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5.4 seems to work okay, but artsd is buggered again.
<nixternal> oooh
<nixternal> i want
<Hobbsee> nixternal: want the link?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde354/ ./
<nixternal> oooh
<nixternal> i just got all tingly inside
<nixternal> i dont' care about arts being buggered
<nixternal> any differences that you can notice Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not yet, particuarly
<RichJ> Hobbsee: wheres the love?
<RichJ> lol
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<RichJ> i will blink everyone of your windows
<hungerW> Any news on the kde 3.5.4 front?
<hungerW> I only noticed arts crash regularly so far. The rest seems pretty stable.
<hungerW> Are the strigi debs from debian available for ubuntu somewhere?
<Riddell> hungerW: no, if you want to check that they compile and work we can request a sync
<tvo> Suppose debian package management system doesn't exist yet and you're creating it, would you choose XML for the the PACKAGES (and other) files or the same custom format that's used now?
<Riddell> maybe, but XML is error prone for humans to read and write
<Riddell> the current format is pretty easy for humans to write
<seaLne> arts hasn't crashed on me yet
<tvo> that's what I thought too..
<imbrandon> edgy hasent crashed on my yet at all ( cept for kbfx segfaulting , but i'll figure that out )
<seaLne> who was it complained about arts?
<imbrandon> hungarW
<seaLne> you mean his comment earlier today or was it him that mentioned it yesterdy?
<imbrandon> dunno bout yesterday, i was talking about earlier today
<imbrandon> 3am localtime or so ( bout 2 hours ago )
<seaLne> ok, why was kmobiletools 3.3.2 uploaded?
<imbrandon> ask bddebian heh
* seaLne points some more at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2796
<abattoir_> seaLne: kmobiletools builds, installs and runs well on my system(amd64).
<seaLne> cool
<Riddell> seaLne: your kmobiletools package isn't based on the latest one in ubuntu
<Riddell> bddebian seems to have uploaded a version
<hungerW> Riddell: How about removing the kat deb? The project is dead (and recommends strigi nowadays) and it never worked on ubuntu anyway.
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah well that was him being an idiot
<hungerW> Riddell: strigi is pretty nice by the way and builds nicely from the debian sources.
<seaLne> but i suppose i should build it agin grr
<hungerW> The index size is a bit execive though...
<Riddell> hungerW: could you file a bug in launchpad asking for a strigi sync and I'll confirm it
<hungerW> Riddell: #54343 is the report about strigi.
<hungerW> Riddell: Should I file another one about removing kat?
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<seaLne> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2802
<freeflying> Riddell: today's install cd of edgy can not be intalled on a amd turion 64x2 notebook, I've disabled the pnpbios, but still can not got the d-i after uncompress kernel
<Riddell> seaLne: that still seems to be a deviation from the current pacakage in debian and ubuntu, e.g. the debian/compat level is changed and the debian/copyright file is different
<seaLne> compat is fair enough to change but, does debian or upstreams version of copyright win?
<seaLne> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> seaLne: debian
<seaLne> ok
<Riddell> well, you could argue the other way if you want
<seaLne> new version on its way to revu
<seaLne> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2804
<Riddell> seaLne: works for me, uploading
<seaLne> ta
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> seaLne: thanks for persevering
<Riddell> would be nice to get upstream/debian/ubuntu in sync there more but ho hum
<bddebian> Hello
<omeow> Hey imbrandon
<omeow> Did you get konversation to build on edgy sources yet?
<bddebian> Hmm, Riddell is on a roll again :)
<Riddell> well, let's see how many compile
* omeow crosses his fingers for a kdelibs, qt, kdebase x68 build. :)
<pygi> x68???
<pygi> new architecture? :)
<omeow> I meant 86, and have you tried zsnes yet?
<omeow> I went ahead and filed a bug for it; https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/54199
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54199 in zsnes "zsnes segfault on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<omeow> various outputs attached too.
<pygi> tried, refuses to start
<omeow> segfault on startup? 
<pygi> Haven't looked at error, but it's probably that =P
<omeow> It's probably a memory thing, since the program does startup if you run it through valgrind.
<omeow> Albeit slow. But it does run.
<Ignite_> if there any chance of a "net install" CD image for edgy?
<omeow> You can probably edit the sources list to get edgy instead of dapper? Perhaps that would work?
<bddebian> Riddell: Do you have any thoughts/cares about plotdrop?
<Riddell> bddebian: never heard of it
<bddebian> Riddell: According to: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html  you uploaded it :-)
<bddebian> Riddell: I'll fakesync it.
<Riddell> what's fakesync?
<bddebian> Basically pull the source from Debian add a build1 version, keep our orig.tar.gz and upload :-)
<Riddell> clever
<Riddell> go ahead
<bddebian> Thx
<toma> bonjour
<uniq> anyone know how i can save the video-brightness/contrast etc. settings in kaffeine permanently? Now I'll have to change the setting manually all the time.. and it sucks. 
<jjesse> are daily edgy cd's being built still?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> no idea if they work though
<Riddell> freeflying|away was having problems
<freeflying|away> Riddell: i386 and amd64 all can not be installed( my test notebook)
<jjesse> wow does downloads from cdimage are slow
<omeow> I just updated my KDE stuff. And now nothing (not even KDM) has fonts.
<Riddell> seaLne had the same problem
<seaLne> omeow: that is to do with the new xorg
<seaLne> omeow: not all the parts are build yet
<seaLne> what card do you have?
<omeow> Ah yeah, I see I missed some updates.
<omeow> I have an nvidia 6600GT with two samsung 930BFs attached.
<seaLne> nvidia module dosen't work with latest xorg, not sure if your card works with nv?
<omeow> Hm, seems like I still have to downgrade xserver input.
<omeow> dpkg - warning: downgrading xserver-xorg-input-evdev from 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 to 1.0.0.5-0ubuntu2.
<omeow> If I use the latest version, no core pointer can be found.
<omeow> Thus, my mouse won't work.
<omeow> seaLne: What's the bug with the nvidia cards? Fonts seem to appear but then disappear when hovered over.
* omeow tries the nv driver.
<omeow> That won't work with my screens. =( I'll try with just one monitor.
<omeow> hm, actually, it seems it's just missing the fonts.
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<omeow> and a few more
<uniq> edgy? 
<uniq> X actually works for me now.
<uniq> did a dist-upgrade 3 hours ago.
<omeow> Yea, x works, but I'm missing some fonts.
<omeow> Does Xorg come with the fonts or can I re-install those seperately?
<uniq> I did a dist-upgrade yesterday.. and left X running.. when i got home from work my GF had unplugged the power and the battery was emty.. so i was kinda nervous when booting.. 
<seaLne> i don't think it is actually the fonts
<omeow> Are you sure? The fonts sure look missing to me. :) Monitors seem to work fine, and I can log in as well.
<omeow> seaLne: Do you know how I can downgrade my xorg stuff so I can get a working machine again? 
<uniq> apt-get install package=version :)
<omeow> Yes, but I don't know which version was last.
<omeow> Isn't there a command to say "install the last working version"? 
<uniq> no.
<uniq> you shouldn't use development versions if you want a usable system.
<uniq> :)
<omeow> But how will you know things work unless someone tries it out?
<uniq> the ones that try it out should not expect to have a working system at all times :)
<omeow> I'm not expecting it to work at all times. But I do like to have a semi-working system so I can continue to test stuff and file bugs.
<uniq> i understand you.. :)
<uniq> i think you'll have to do it manually, package by package.. as the older versions are not included in the packages file.
<omeow> I'm doing that now.
<uniq> ubuntu needs something like snapshot.debian.net
<uniq> .. if it doesn't already exist.. 
<omeow> uniq: this is stupid
<omeow> xfonts-base_1%3a1.0.0-3_all.deb
<omeow> wants a /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc, so I create that dir, and when I try to install it, it gets removed again.
<omeow> I'm not sure which package has the font "fixed", but xorg crashes with  could not open default font 'fixed'
<seaLne> all i did was rebuild against the new xorg the mising modules
<omeow> Well, if I use the latest available version, I can log in, but I can't see any fonts. 
<omeow> I guess i'll just watch some movies in the meantime or something. Hopefully I can download the new version later tonight.
<seaLne> have you switched to nv and apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-nv then build install and restart X?
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<_Sime> Riddell: hi
<_Sime> Tonio_: Hi
<Riddell> _Sime: hi
<uniq> hello. :)
<_Sime> Riddell: do you want system-settings (dapper) to be branched in kde svn?
<_Sime> Riddell: in case you need to release a fix for dapper?
<Riddell> _Sime: I don't think it's worth it
<_Sime> Riddell: cool
<_Sime> it's a PITA too
<Riddell> we have the source in the ubuntu archive so we'll always know where to get it
<_Sime> I think I'll fix up some of the labels and then commit what I've got so far.
<Riddell> woo! :)
<_Sime> the sys-settings C++ code needs some work too. But the menu structure can be commited first.
<Riddell> "+  * Kicker's current background could be improved, like a glossy/crystal background."  kwwii: that just added to KubuntuFutureIdeas
<Riddell> I don't think I agree with it though
<_Sime> Riddell: can you have comments in *.desktop files?
<Riddell> _Sime: yes, start with a #
<_Sime> thank god the temperature is finally coming down.
<Riddell> you'll miss it when it's winter
<_Sime> maybe, but I'll be going to Oz for vacation then. ;-)
<Tonio_> hi _Sime, Riddell
<_Sime> Tonio_: Hi, have you got some time this evening?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was about to upload kdebase with a patch to switch kicker's eight to 48
<_Sime> Tonio_:  I want to sort out that intel video driver stuff.
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes, but not before 21 utc
<Tonio_> _Sime: sure
<Tonio_> _Sime: the point is I'm about to live my apartment :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: cool, let me know when you are ready.
<Tonio_> it is a kind of mess here
<Tonio_> I just finished my job yesterday
<Riddell> Tonio_: kicker's eight?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, to have the 2 lines systray enable with the "normal" size
<Tonio_> we needed to increase it's height of 2 px
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> a good idea
<Riddell> just now sure what kicker's 8 is
<Tonio_> Riddell: and how about the patches toma and I did for kdelibs ?
<Riddell> height?
<Riddell> oooh
<Tonio_> width -> height
<Tonio_> isn't that the good way to write it ?
<Riddell> height with a french accent is 'eight :)
<Tonio_> hehe sorry for the horrible english :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you like the close button on the icon in konqueror and kopete ?*
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not tried it but feedback has generally been negative
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Tonio_> what are the people's opinion on this ?
<uniq> tonio_: i like the option. even though i initially was very sceptical.
<Tonio_> well we'll discuss this in during the next meeting
<uniq> I've been using it since you introduced it to me.
<Tonio_> uniq: well it is different from what gnome, firefox or windows are doing
<Tonio_> but I THINK IT IS VERY FUNCTIONNAL
<Tonio_> oups
<Tonio_> is works nicelly, does what it is supposed to, and is pretty usefull once you get used to it...
<uniq> you always have the backup 'close tab' button to the right in the tab-bar.. if users can't figure out they need to hover the icon to close.
<Tonio_> uniq: exactly...
<Tonio_> it doesn't change anything since the icon is already there on the left
<uniq> If a graphical option to enable/disable it isn't included.. we should include some hacker bash-script to easily disable it.
<uniq> or even better toggle the option.
<Tonio_> it just give the optionnal possibility to close
<Tonio_> uniq: yes I agree with this....
<Tonio_> the point is that for kopete for example I had to patch the sources to get it working.......
<Tonio_> so it cannot be disabled like this....
<uniq> make are patch that reads a config option then.. 
<Tonio_> okay we'll make a point and decide what to do in the meeting :)
<Tonio_> uniq: hum, not that easy for me :)
<Tonio_> I have to go (another box to finish with all my clothes in...)
<Tonio_> seya
<uniq> bye :)
<Tonio_> ho and how about the middle click scroll up/down in konq ?
<Tonio_> that like firefox, I really like it ;)
<omeow> seaLne: No I haven't yet. Does that work with two monitors though?
<uniq> haven't tried that.. 
<seaLne> i have 2 cards so no idea
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll see if I can whip something up for the panel
<aliasfred> ultra naive question, why do you do those modifications on kubuntu and not on kde directly ?
<insanekane> Tonio_: middle click scroll ?
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm sceptical that it can be done and still look nice/be usable
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, most of the ones I have seen and made are too much
<_Sime> aliasfred: because we can't just make arbitary changes to the main version of kde that a heap of other distros depend on.
<Riddell> aliasfred: KDE 3.5 won't accept large changes and KDE 4 won't be out for a good while even if any of our changes still apply to iot
<Riddell> kwwii: how come you needed the sponsor logo?
<kwwii> Riddell: i did not need it, I was asking jane which logo to use on the akademy site (since someone asked me to make sure)
<kwwii> Riddell: how did you hear about that?
<Riddell> kwwii: who asked you?
<Riddell> jane pinged me, poor woman has already had me and tink hassle her with the same question
<kwwii> not, sure, I think it was someone working on the design of the site itself
<kwwii> hehe, that is why she said she kinda had to laugh about it
<kwwii> next time I will stay out of it...I just thought that I should prevent a mistake :-)
<Riddell> me too :)
<kwwii> hehe, well now I understand Janes' comments - I wondered why she found it funny that I asked :-)
<kwwii> ahhh, now I see that Riddell was in CC
<kwwii> apachelogger: ping?
<apachelogger> kwwii: pong
<kwwii> apachelogger: I started to test a script to use batik and I noticed one problem with the script as-is...it starts a new process for every icon
<kwwii> so, using java it takes forever
<apachelogger> hm
<kwwii> could we write a list and then read it?
<apachelogger> kwwii: a list of icons to process?
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> so we can call them all in one process or perhaps two, with the small sizes
<apachelogger> might be
<kwwii> I know how to write it to a file, but I have never read from a file in bash before...guess I could figure it out though...thought you might want to do it, and it would be quicker this way :-) 
<apachelogger> well, batik would have to read it
<apachelogger> if bash reads it we have the same problem as before
<kwwii> well, we give all the svgs (read by bash into a list) and feed that to batik as a variable, I guess
<kwwii> ie. expand that variable to the list given in one batik command
<apachelogger> hm, not sure whether this is gonna work
<apachelogger> just replace the icon if call with icons=`ls actions/*.svg` and use this variable in the batik cmd
<kwwii> hehe, good point...that might work
<kwwii> as I said, I didn't do much with it, just tried to see if batik would produce good results
<apachelogger> kwwii: I guess it does :)
<kwwii> yeah, it was what I used when I first made SVGs but it had been a while since I tried it
<kwwii> honestly, not much has changed in batik in the last year or so
<Ignite_> hey, i've already asked in #kdevelop but got no reply, i'm guessing most people in here use kdevelop so.. decided to ask here basically, when i'm using the embeded QT designer, it seems the normal QT menu bar isn't displayed, how do i preview a form i'm working on?
<Riddell> Ignite_: kuiviewer
<Riddell> but then I use emacs
<Ignite_> ok thanks :)
<Riddell> seaLne: good interview on behind ubuntu there, I've added it to UWN
<Riddell> crivvens, what happened to fridge?  it's like active and stuff
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm there
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-29
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> sleep now
<mhb> sleep later, code now :o)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> bye
<Riddell> ** deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main   testing needed
<mhb> Riddell: you test the packages in dapper?
<mhb> Riddell: wait ... I get it :o)
<omeow> Riddell I would test, but xorg is still screwed up. =(
<omeow> Oki, installing 3.5.4
<omeow> Riddell: Somehow, with the last xorg upgrade, edgy managed to forget to install or misplace my fonts. So I don't get any fonts on KDE/KDM.
<omeow> It's funny how one second the font works, and then it stops displaying when you try to interact with it.
<omeow> What does it mean when a package is kept back?
<omeow> I know it won't be upgraded, but why not?
<bddebian> Hello
<omeow> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya omeow
<omeow> bddebian: Do you know a solution to the missing fonts problem after upgrading to the latest version of xorg stuff? (prefaerably the one where you don't switch drivers)
<bddebian> No, unfortunately.  Sorry
<omeow> Is there a log of the stuff that got upgraded over time?
<omeow> I'd like to try and revert everything related to xorg back to it's old version so hopefully fonts will work again.
<omeow> =(
<omeow> Back to windows then..
<pygi> omeow, :P
<omeow> Don't you :P me, pygi. :)
<pygi> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<omeow> It's not fun having a broken xorg server and not really knowing how to solve it.
<pygi> omeow, whats broken?
<omeow> I'm missing fonts I think.
<omeow> KDE starts just fine, monitors seem to work. But I have no fonts at all.
<pygi> eh, filed a bug report?
<omeow> Dunno. Is it a bug? Anyone else getting this?
<pygi> well, file a bug report on malone again xserver-xorg
<omeow> I will do it tomorrow.
<omeow> Need some sleep first.
<ryanakca> is this where I'm supposed to report kde 3.5.4 (dapper) errors?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yo
<DaSkreech> Someone wants the system tray to be in order :(
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Awake?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<DaSkreech> Hallo
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee is stuck on dapper.
<DaSkreech> That's not a bad place to be stuck
* Hobbsee looks at her email.  argh, bugs!
* Hobbsee prefers edgy.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm thinking of dual booting edgy and dapper
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: smart.  just better figure out what's screwed my eth0 first
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: whats wrogn with it ?
<imbrandon_> wrong even
<DaSkreech> You are the fourth person I've heard say that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: on a friend's network, wont connect.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hmmm?
<imbrandon_> i had some problems with sid and dhclient but not edgy ( yet )
<DaSkreech> Edgy fried your eth0?
<DaSkreech> Did you do a Dist upgrade?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, day or so ago
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: any solution listed?
* DaSkreech considers sitting out dist upgrades on edgy for a little
<DaSkreech> Not that I know of. But I didn't follow it up
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: well, the only problematic thigns brekaing are apt/dpkg/ethernet stuff.
<Hobbsee> anything else is not major.
<DaSkreech> Yeah. I like having Net :)
<imbrandon_> DaSkreech: and its only for some people, i'm on edgy atm with no major issues
<DaSkreech> I know 
<imbrandon_> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), , RAM: 629/1003MB, 101 proc's, 5.56h up
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you getting artsd crashing at random?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: not i but i have herd people say that
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay
<Hobbsee> i didnt seem to get them this morning, but i disabled kde sound yesterday.
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon_> mostly dapper 354 i think
<imbrandon_> not edgy 354 , not that i think there is much if any diffrence
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i think i tried for edgy
<Hobbsee> hmmm...adblock plus is buggered for the new firefox.
<imbrandon_> hehe darn extensions
<imbrandon_> dillo FTW
<imbrandon_> only 1d 18h till i have all the dr who 2006 epsidodes LOL finly found them in the US
<DaSkreech> Is it any good?
<imbrandon_> is what ?
<DaSkreech> Dr Who 2006
<imbrandon_> dunno , they havent air'd ( and wont ) in the usa , so i havent had a chance to watch them yet, thus i'm downloading them
<imbrandon_> i've only seen the 2005 season
* DaSkreech goes theme hunting :)
* Hobbsee goes on a witch hunt.
<imbrandon_> lol
* Hobbsee wants to find out WHO BROKE DHCLIENT!!!!
<crimsun> it seems to work fine here.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: edgy?
<imbrandon_> works for me (tm) too heh , thats what sucks about bugs/bad configs 
<Hobbsee> says the packet is too long, or something.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> crimsun: any updates that havent been done?
<crimsun> just updated (as in 30 secs ago)
<crimsun> nothing new.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hmmm okay.  did you happen to reboot since last update?
<Hobbsee> something to make you lose the connection?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yep, two hours ago
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hmmm...okay.
<Hobbsee> so there may well be another update...hmmm...
<pygi> Hobbsee, morning :P
<pygi> imbrandon, !!
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<imbrandon_> heya pygi
* Hobbsee reads up on email.  who filed so many bugs?
<Hobbsee> hmm.  no solution on the forums, with the eth0 bug
<Hobbsee> crimsun: do you know of a way to get the current package lists, and update them from another machine or something?  like, so i can see what's upgradable?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: current /installed/ packages or current available packages?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: current installed packages, sorry.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i want to fin dout what's still upgradable, to salvage my machine.
<Hobbsee> seeing as the usual dhclient/ifup/ifdown magic isnt seeming to work
<crimsun> Hobbsee: dpkg -l |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $2 }'
<Hobbsee> crimsun: is that just for current installed packages?  i want current installed packages that are upgradable.
<Hobbsee> on edgy, where i have no net connection
<crimsun> Hobbsee: if your available is current, then ``apt-get dist-upgrade'' will show a list
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm thinking that it isnt, though.
<Hobbsee> unless i changed the dapper repos to edgy, updated, and got the sources list or something.  hmm.
* Hobbsee examines ksensors.  what happened here?
* raphink examines kmenu. no switch session menu anymore?
<Hobbsee> raphink: er, sorry, not on kde 3.5.4 on dapper.
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> I was talking about kde 3.5.4
<raphink> I'm on dapper right now
<raphink> with kde 3.5.4 on my vt8
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i've only downloaded it for edgy
<raphink> yes I'm on edgy on my vt8
<raphink> and on dapper on this one
<Hobbsee> ah
<raphink> :)
<seaLne> does anyone happen to know the times that ubuntu mirrors are synced?  i keep getting sync in progress files on my mirror :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: add gb mirrors :P
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hi, btw
<raphink> use native mirror
<raphink> hi Hobbsee & seaLne :)
<seaLne> morning
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: so what was the status on your machine, sorry?  it's fixed, or almost fixed?
<seaLne> neither of those actually help me with that problem :P
<Hobbsee> seaLne: well...true.
<seaLne> and having a local mirror in the uni makes much more sense than lots of machines all updating slowly
<seaLne> i'd agree that most people don't need their own mirror
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> seaLne: you actually have enough other people at the uni who use ubuntu?  cool.
<Riddell> raphink: any problems with 3.5.4?
<raphink> Riddell: I don't see the switch session menu in the K menu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: artsd problems - it crashes.
<raphink> like it was removed
* Hobbsee isnt on it, atm, sorry - they broke eth0
<raphink> Riddell: I've distributed most of the CDs you sent me in a single day :)
<raphink> my colleagues asked me tons of CDs
<raphink> didn't even have to say I had some
<raphink> they came to ask me
<raphink> :)
<seaLne> heh
<raphink> at least 5 colleagues already switched their workstation to kubuntu dapper
<raphink> and took CDs for their familiy and friends
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i wanna kubuntu cd!  *bangs fist on table* :P
* raphink hands some kubuntu cds to Hobbsee
<seaLne> what were they running before?
<Hobbsee> hehe, thankyou.
<raphink> seaLne: depends... debian sarge, fedora, mandriva, ...
<raphink> some had windows, even
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> few of them, though ;)
<seaLne> what is your day job?
<raphink> linux sysadmin :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> for big web hosting
<seaLne> ah sounds cool
<raphink> quite :)
<raphink> I'm cfengine master there :)
<raphink> my company uses quite exclusively open-source software
<raphink> well... my service that is
<seaLne> how do you like it?  i think i'd use it if we didn't already have lots of scripts that do most of what it would be used for
<raphink> I don't like it :p
<raphink> I've got a migration plan
<raphink> to try and use FAI as much as possible
<raphink> including the cfengine scripts inside it
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: almost ready , ufortunately it will be ready aprox the time you goto sleep today ;( but will be up and ready for durring the day my time and tomarrow on
<raphink> and trying to remove cfengine as a standalone tool
<seaLne> FAI uses cfengine :P
<raphink> sure seaLne that's what I mean
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: okay, trying to build on it now :P
<raphink> using cfengine only inside FAI
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: thats fine
<seaLne> ah
<raphink> and using fai softupdate/fai-updater to update the machines
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: what are you doing on it?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: thats still the old one your building on, use it as much as you want , i'm building a whole new computer froem parts
<raphink> anyway, cfengine in my company is sooooo borked that anything else would be better
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: oh nice :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: can it be voyager?  /me likes voyager :P
<seaLne> yeah the updater part of it is sounding nice, didn't really do anything when i was using FAI before we went back to GOLDEN master
<imbrandon_> hehe yea thats the plan , it will replace voyager ( and take on the name )
<raphink> seaLne: GOLDEN master??
<raphink> what is that?
<seaLne> like a golden image but we actually rsync off it
<raphink> ...
<raphink> a golden image :s
* raphink scratch head
<seaLne> not heard that terminology?
<raphink> nope
* Hobbsee will build it locally when she gets home. much easier.
<imbrandon_> Riddell: little late but no , __me__ personaly haveing 0 issues out of kde354 but i'm on a fresh knot1 install of edgy atm if that makes a diff
<seaLne> you basically setup one machine and copy it to others
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: what ya workin on ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ksensors merge.
<imbrandon_> cool
<raphink> seaLne: ah ok, some kind of ghost
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: right now, it's got unrecognisable changes to source, as i tried out vim on it.  bad idea.
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> nano *cough*
* imbrandon_ could never get used to vi{m}
<raphink> imbrandon_: good if nano is enough for you
<raphink> but when you get to modify files for real
<raphink> nano is like trying to cook with your shoe
* Hobbsee likes nano, but got told how to use vim yesterday, so was going to try it out.
<Hobbsee> raphink: meet kate :P
<imbrandon_> raphink: for basic text editing nano is fine
<raphink> Hobbsee: I'm afraid kate wouldn't help me mch in my job
<raphink> sshing all the time on X-less machines
<raphink> imbrandon_: not for real text editing
<Hobbsee> raphink: well, yeah.
<raphink> I've been using nano for years
<seaLne> you could use kate with fish :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<raphink> and I stopped as soon as I had to do real work in console
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i tried one day, off imbrandon_;s machines.  not worth it.
<imbrandon_> raphink: sure, i've used nano for a LONG time, and had many jobs , infact daily where i only have ssh access
<raphink> imbrandon_: if you can't get to get started with vi(m), you can try "vimtutor"
<imbrandon_> raphink: i said that wrong i can use vi{m} fine and been through the tutor, infact i used vi long before nano/pico but i prefer nano
<raphink> ok
<raphink> fine
<raphink> :)
<imbrandon_> nano + sed == godsend
<imbrandon_> ;)
<raphink> ah
<seaLne> Hobbsee: interesting, i use kate quite happily over fish to remote machines (vim seems upset about utf8 sometimes)
<raphink> you just have to leave nano, type your sed, go back to nano
<raphink> whereas vim can let you :%s@foo@bar@g
<raphink> from inside it
<raphink> yes that's right seaLne
<Hobbsee> bleh, suppose i should stay around for a bit of this ubuntu install.
<imbrandon_> heh yea but thats harder to me than using seperate progs
* Hobbsee sets it to build.
<seaLne> yeah i'm more likely to use vim than sed to achieve that :)
* raphink learned about sed included in bash yesterday
<raphink> like 
<raphink> echo ${foo/bar/bar2}
<imbrandon_> heh
<raphink> for example, my hostname is aslan
<raphink>  $ echo ${HOSTNAME/as/bi}
<raphink> bilan
<raphink> :)
<imbrandon_> nice
<raphink> that's VERY useful :)
<imbrandon_> yea seems it would be
<raphink> there's also 
<raphink>  $ echo ${HOSTNAME#as}
<raphink> lan
<raphink> removes the #word from the beginning of the template
<raphink> and 
<raphink>  $ echo ${HOSTNAME%lan}
<raphink> as
<raphink> removes from the end of it
<raphink> :)
<raphink> so if you want an hostname from a fqdn for ex
<raphink> :s
<raphink> you can go like
<raphink> echo ${FQDN%.*}
<raphink> :)
<imbrandon_> heh
<raphink> like FQDN="toto.foo.bar.com"
<raphink>  $ echo ${FQDN%.*}
<raphink> toto
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> no thats' not it, konvi removes a char 
<raphink> grrrr
<raphink> echo ${FQDN\%\%.*}
<raphink> remove the \
<raphink> but I had to put them in konvi
<imbrandon> yea
<raphink> for some reason it wouldn't take 2 % in a row
<raphink> :)
<raphink> anyway that's an awesome feature
<raphink> to perform sed replacements within the command
<imbrandon> yea bash is great once you learn it, can do some realy cool stuff
<raphink> yes :)
<raphink> very powerful
<Hobbsee> happy birthday nixternal_bday 
<raphink> oh great :)
<imbrandon> gah why is kbfx segfaulting
<raphink> happy bday nixternal_bday <>< :)
<imbrandon> great 
<imbrandon> ......
<raphink> yes there's a pb in kbfx somehow
<raphink> dunno why
<raphink> I saw it work just fine on other distros
<raphink> my the fonts on kde 3.5.4 are horrible
* Hobbsee whinges.
<Hobbsee> raphink: likely due to edgy?
<Hobbsee> wrist hurts :(
<raphink> maybe
<imbrandon> pb ?
<raphink> ewww kbfx crashed my kicker
<raphink> imbrandon: problem
<imbrandon> yea , i'm gonna grab a svn snapshot and try to fix it
<imbrandon> diff -ruN kbfxwork/ kbfx-0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1/ > kbfx.diff
<imbrandon> gah
<raphink> yeah
<raphink>  $ echo ${FQDN#*.}
<raphink> foo.bar.com
<raphink>  $ echo ${FQDN##*.}
<raphink> com
<raphink> :D
<imbrandon> heh nice
<raphink>  $ echo ${FQDN%.*}
<raphink> toto.foo.bar
<raphink> :)
* imbrandon puts those in his notebook
<raphink>  $ echo ${FQDN%.*}
<raphink> toto
<raphink> :)
* raphink thinks he's gonna blog on this :)
<raphink> because the section in "man bash" about that is impossible to understand
<Hobbsee> right, ksensors done.
<seaLne> yeah my fonts in edgy look bad to
<raphink> :s
<kane___> anyone here uses Skim IME ?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> kane___: freeflying|away uses it
<kane___> raphink: yeah ... but he's away :/
<kane___> raphink: i have a problem with SCIM and Kwin ... for some reason, after enabling the use of SCIM/Skim, kwin starts automatically only every alternate KDE startup
<kane___> raphink: so far, i have no idea how to debug it ...
<freeflying|away> kane___: what's up
<kane___> freeflying|away: just want to confirm something ... does kwin work for you properly after using the xinput.d method to enable SCIM ?
<freeflying|away> kane___: works well
<kane___> damn ...
<kane___> freeflying|away: not damning you of course :)
<freeflying|away> kane___:  :)
<kane___> just that I and my 3 machines seem to be alone in this
<kane___> freeflying|away: any ideas where to start debugging this ? disabling scim (removing the en_US entry in xinput.d) causes kwin to work properly everytime ... enabling it, causes kwin to startup only every alternate KDE startup
<kane___> freeflying|away: if on a particular startup, kwin doesnt start, all I need to do is "end current session" and relogin
<freeflying|away> kane___: you wanna use skim/scim under en_US locale?
<kane___> freeflying|away: yes, i am using it under the en_US locale
<kane___> specifically, en_US.UTF-8
<freeflying|away> kane___:  you only need do im-switch -s scim_xim default ( installed im-switch skim scim-pinyin/chewing,etc)
<kane___> freeflying|away: no thats not the problem ...
<kane___> freeflying|away: see, i created an entry en_US in the xinput.d ... that should automatically enable scim for my locale
<kane___> freeflying|away: the problem is that, kwin now refuses to start on every alternate KDE startup
<kane___> freeflying|away: disabling scim, allows kwin to start every time
<freeflying|away> kane___: do you use kdm? or startx
<kane___> freeflying|away: enabling it, causes kwin to start only every alternate KDE startup
<kane___> freeflying|away: KDM
<kane___> freeflying|away: startx causes kwin to start everytime ... for some reason :/
<freeflying|away> kane___: how about change en_US to all_ALL?
<Hobbsee> bye all
<imbrandon> l8tr Hobbsee
<raphink> bye Hobbsee
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: bye
<kane___> freeflying|away: will im-switch work with all_ALL ?
<Hobbsee> time to drive home.
<kane___> ciao Hobbsee
<freeflying|away> kane___: and link /etc/alternatives/xinput-all_ALL to /etc/X11xinit/xinput.d/scim_xim, and try again
<kane___> freeflying|away: ok ill try that
<kane___> freeflying|away: when you said change en_US to all_ALL ... do you mean to change the locale to all_ALL ? or the entry in xinput.d ?
<freeflying|away> kane___: no, you just created a en_US under xinput.d?
<kane___> freeflying|away: yes
<kane___> freeflying|away: i created a file /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/en_US
<freeflying|away> kane___: then change it to all_ALL, like zh_CN,but link it to scim_xim not scim-pinyin
<kane___> freeflying|away: then, i should change LC_ALL=all_ALL ?
<freeflying|away> kane___: needn't
<freeflying|away> kane___: these settings will let you use scim underr any locales
<kane___> freeflying|away: ok, let me try ... i hope the kwin problem goes away
<freeflying|away> kane___: you'r the first have such a problem  :)
<kane___> yeah i know :(
<kane___> freeflying|away: now skim doesnt start
<kane___> no scim* process
<freeflying|away> kane___: replace the content in scim_xim with follwoing
<freeflying|away> XIM=SCIM
<freeflying|away> if [ -e /usr/bin/skim ] ; then
<freeflying|away>     XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/bin/skim
<freeflying|away> else
<freeflying|away>     XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/bin/scim
<freeflying|away> fi
<freeflying|away> XIM_ARGS="-d"
<freeflying|away> GTK_IM_MODULE=scim
<freeflying|away> QT_IM_MODULE=xim
<freeflying|away> DEPENDS="scim,scim-gtk2-immodule | scim-qtimm"
<kane___> freeflying|away: ok, restarting machine
<kane___> freeflying|away: ok, kwin seems to be starting ... but now, there is a DCOP communications error on every startup ... due to skim
<kane___> freeflying|away: (i rebooted machine twice)
<freeflying|away> kane___: del the DCOP stuffs under your dir, and re-try  :0
<kane___> freeflying|away: i think, it is not that
<kane___> freeflying|away: it is probably because the skim is trying to attach to the DCOP server ... but there is no server to attach to
<kane___> freeflying|away: ... because xsession runs /usr/bin/skim even before starting xorg ...
<freeflying|away> kane___: no, the prority of skim is quite lower, you may try low it anymore ( mk 90im-switch under /etc/X11/Xsession.d)
<kane___> freeflying|away: right now, it is 98im-switch
<kane___> freeflying|away: so, the higher items are started earlier than lower items in Xsession.d ?
<freeflying|away> kane___: maybe you will have extra issues  :)
<kane___> freeflying|away: 99xorg-common_start is started before 90xorg-common_ssh-agent ?
<kane___> freeflying|away: its ok, i remember changing the im-switch from 90 to 98
<kane___> freeflying|away: 99 is started after 90 right ?
<freeflying|away> kane___: I think so, but can not confirm it
<kane___> freeflying|away: look in Xsession.d ... it looks like 99 is started after 90, not the other way around
<danimo> Riddell: where did you upload the kopete package to?
<danimo> Riddell: dapper or edgy?
<Tonio_> _Sime: it looks like the dpi patch fails with kde 3.5.4
<_Sime> Tonio_: :-/ how?
<Tonio_> _Sime: don't know, but I just upgraded and my fonts are now ridiculously little
<_Sime> Tonio_: it is probably being run at the wrong (too late) in the login sequence
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's possible
* _Sime remembers something about faster logins.
<Tonio_> _Sime: if you need my help concerning the intel gpu, I'll be there toonight
<Tonio_> we can see this in the same time if you want
<_Sime> Tonio_: what is your email addy?
<Tonio_> tonio@ubuntu.com
<_Sime> ok, I need to collect some info from your laptop. I'll email everything you need to know. :)
<hunger__> Tonio_: You did that close-button-on-tab patch?
<hunger__> Tonio_: How can I turn that off again? It is the most annoying thing I saw in ubuntu so far.
<Tonio_> hunger__: you cannot remove it in kopete
<hunger__> Tonio_: How about konqueror?
<Tonio_> you can in konqueror but only manually in konquerorrc file
<hunger__> Tonio_: That is where it annoys me the most.
<Tonio_> it's unclusion may be removed if people don't like it...
<Tonio_> I just added it for tests
<hunger__> Tonio_: It basically makes it impossible for me to switch tabs with the mouse!
<hunger__> Tonio_: I do not like it at all. It is the most annoying thing I saw since coming to ubuntu.
<hunger__> Tonio_: And that it ignores my "no close buttons on tabs" setting is making it even more annoying.
<Tonio_> I can understand
<Tonio_> that's why we will discuss this
<hunger__> Tonio_: The problem is this: I have many tabs in konqueror.
<Tonio_> the problem is that there is no graphical option to turn it on/off
<hunger__> Tonio_: So each tab is pretty small, basically the favicon and a letter.
<toma> moguh
<hunger__> Tonio_: So when I want to switch tabs I almost always end up clicking on the favicon... which turns into a close button and closes the tab.
<hunger__> Tonio_: all this tab stuff should be configurable in one central place for all apps...
<Tonio_> hunger__: that will be discussed in the next meeting and there are lots of chances that it gets removed if the feedback is negative
<hunger__> Tonio_: Would make your live easier, too.
<hunger__> Tonio_: Well, that is the only change I did really notice;-)
<Tonio_> hunger__: I agree on that point
<Tonio_> _Sime: do you have a possible solution for the dpi patch I could test eventually ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: not now. I need to first upgrade my test machine to edgy, and then look at the new kde login sequence. Riddel may have to patch kde to fix this, IMHO.
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay
<Tonio_> that can wait a bit
<Tonio_> I need to check out my touchpad.... the scroll on the right doesn't seem to work since 3.5.4...
<Tonio_> and katapult still fails here...
<seaLne> is there still going to be a meeting on monday?
<omeow> Can someone please help me overcome my problem? After the last few updates, my xorg server can't seem to find my fonts.
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<abattoir> omeow: is xfs installed?
<abattoir> btw, is this edgy?
<omeow> abattoir: yes to both
<omeow> KDE starts just fine. 
<uniq> do you use xfs? is that neccessary ? 
<omeow> Certain programs have fonts, but when you hover over it, it goes away.
<omeow> I don't know if it's necesarry.
<abattoir> uniq: i had to install it to upgrade to edgy successfully...
<abattoir> and if i remember right, omeow had to too
<Hobbsee> oh yay, my computer will accept eth0 connections.
<uniq> abattoir: i run edgy without xfs, with fonts.
<uniq> didn't hack anything to make it work either.
<imbrandon> omeow: gnomefreak had that problem too a few hours ago, the only way he could fix it is remove xorg and x-window-system-core and reinstall them
<omeow> seaLne said the font problem might be caused by nvidia drivers. 
<omeow> imbrandon: I'll try it.
<uniq> if the nvidia drivers makes problems, that would explain why it works for me.. as i use the xorg ati driver.
<seaLne> well that was my problem which had the same symptoms
<imbrandon> uniq: yea i have no problems without xfs either
<Hobbsee> what's the problem, sorry?
<seaLne> no text/fonts
<uniq> Hobbsee: omeow got fontproblems with edgy.
<imbrandon> x server updae borking fonts
<seaLne> omeow: do you get text in an xterm?
<Hobbsee> uniq: ah
<seaLne> thats an xterm not something similar
<omeow> Re-installing didn't help. Weird thing is. My input fields in KDM do show some text, but as I start typing my password, it all goes away.
<omeow> seaLne: I don't get text in yakuake. (assuming that that's an xterm)
<uniq> omeow: xterm is the command 'xterm'.. 
<imbrandon> omeow: no true bluse xterm
<imbrandon> blue even
<omeow> Yes, I get text in that.
<danimo> moin folks
<uniq> hi danimo.
<omeow> I just re-installed xorg and x-window-system-core. It didn't seem to do the trick.
<imbrandon> moins danimo
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
<danimo> there's nothing like breakfast at 1:30pm :)
<omeow> Did it break for you as well, Hobbsee? :)
<omeow> Probably not... 
<omeow> You're always lucky.
<seaLne> omeow: did you do what i suggested and build xserver-xorg-video-nv? then change to using nv?
<Hobbsee> omeow: nope
<Hobbsee> hi danimo!
<Tm_T> hi kids
<omeow> seaLne: You mean build it from source?
<seaLne> yes, what i suggested yesterday
<danimo> Hobbsee: still short on bandwidth?
<omeow> Hm, i'll try it now. But I don't like having to switch drivers. It usually means i'll not be able to use both my screens for testing purposes. =/
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah.
<danimo> damn
<omeow> seaLne: was it apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-nv and then apt-get build xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<omeow> And how does that solve the problem?
<seaLne> i used pbuilder to build it
<omeow> My problem seems to be that x can't find the location to my fonts.
<seaLne> the module for nv hasn't been build by the buildds yet
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
<omeow> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/, removing from list!
<omeow> So obviously, I need to figure out how to get those installed/symlinked there.
<imbrandon> svn up konversation
<imbrandon> doh
<seaLne> depending how old your xorg config is things like fonts changing isn't that unusual
<omeow> hehe :)
<omeow> I'll try generating a new one via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. See what happens then.
<omeow> Maybe it'll use new font paths.
<Hobbsee> danimo: why?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how's konversation doing?  working?
<danimo> Hobbsee: less packages from you I guess
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: trying to fix the ftbs on edgy ( or rather see if its fixed )
<imbrandon> and doing a new nightly
<danimo> Hobbsee: just hurts to see that bandwith limitation is still common practice
<Hobbsee> danimo: i uploaded one earlier - i've been out.
<imbrandon> heh she can still ssh into places and build ;) that and its only for hrm 1 more day right ?
<Hobbsee> it's for 2 more days
<imbrandon> ahh
<danimo> Hobbsee: out?
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'll be uploading less soon anyway - uni goes back
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, end of month approaching
<Hobbsee> yes, out.  i went to SLUG on friday night, and was at stevenk's, then went and fixed a server by putting ubuntu on it.
<seaLne> when? uk unis don't go back for nearly 2 months
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, uni won't start here for another 2 months
<omeow> Fix by re-installing. Nice.
<Hobbsee> danimo: nice
<Hobbsee> uni starts again on monday
<danimo> Hobbsee: well no, means I cannot attend akademy
<seaLne> yeah akademy seems a very strange time
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh...
<danimo> Hobbsee: which is why I demand an extra birthday party :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe!
<danimo> Hobbsee: let's see what to do on october 14th
* uniq har OP i 1 av 13 kanaler og kan delegge dagen for 4 personer...
<Hobbsee> uniq: hmmm?
<omeow> Ok, so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't seem to work either... =/
<omeow> Do the TTF fonts come with xorg or are they installed seperately?
<danimo> wow, http://dot.kde.org/1003095688/ was from the fifth birthday
<uniq> ehm.. sorry.. testing new irssi scripts :)
<uniq> Hobbsee: ^^
<uniq> wrong channel and all.. :)
<Hobbsee> uniq: ahh :)
* Hobbsee saw kde 1 today.
<danimo> Hobbsee: you gotta read the announcement, real fun :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: new KDE packages in need of testing? ping me ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yeah, they do.
<Hobbsee> thought i did...
* omeow grmbls.
<omeow> Tm_T: they are in need of testing. That's why I upgraded. But I can't test because I don't have any fonts. =(
<imbrandon> Tm_T: yup , they are in edgy by default or dapper check kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354
<Tm_T> I'm in dapper now
<imbrandon> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main , it should be i think
<Tm_T> ugh, testing then
<imbrandon> yea just checked it is
<Tm_T> thanks sirs
<omeow> imbrandon: Any other idea's as to how to solve my problem. =/ Why am I constantly having problems and you guys never seem to have any. (Or don't ask about it, because you know the answer.)
<omeow> *ideas
<imbrandon> no ideas and yes i have my shre of issue, i just either fix them or your not here to see me ask <evil grin> but in all serouisness i dont know why you have so many issues
<Tm_T> errrh, 186 NOT upgrade
<Tm_T> hmm, doesn't sound too good
<Tm_T> oh well, testing anyway =)
<imbrandon> no idea Tm_T heh i dont have dapper installed anymore on any of my machines except the servers and no X there ;(
<imbrandon> i guess i should install dapper on my lappy to test backports
<imbrandon> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, also
<Tm_T> After unpacking 332MB disk space will be freed
<Tm_T> err? what's the big save here
<imbrandon> umm whats it removing
<imbrandon> looks like oo.o
<Tm_T> nothing
<omeow> imbrandon: well, ok. :) Can you tell me how to get my TTF fonts back in /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF then?
<Tm_T> nothing remove
<imbrandon> omeow: sudo apt-cache search xfonts
<Tm_T> that's the weird thing, how it can save that much space without removing any
<imbrandon> Tm_T: yea that is strange
<Tm_T> almost like some packages are empty shells :p
<omeow> imbrandon: trying to re-install xfonts-base
<omeow> It tries to write to /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc
<omeow> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<omeow> If I create the directory for it, it gets removed again when I try to re-install it again.
<imbrandon> gah FTBS
* imbrandon kicks pbuilder
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> omeow: sounds, err, interesting
<imbrandon> omeow: welcome to edgy
<Tm_T> imbrandon: :p
<imbrandon> omeow: but serouisly i have no idea man, i just truble shoot from errors
* imbrandon is not a big X person
<omeow> blegh, I'm fed up at the moment. *poof*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's it doing?
<imbrandon> ftb on dapper now, lol , i'm gonna recheck out from svn instead of updating see if that makes a diff
<imbrandon> start with a fresh checkout for both
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh...right.  so you're not having trouble with the pbuilder, just konvi.
<imbrandon> ohh yea heh
* imbrandon should have kicked konvi
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you know what the most annoying thing about working on your machine is?
<omeow> It's not yours?
<Hobbsee> omeow: nope
<imbrandon> heh whats that Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> it's the fact that i cant kick it, or do anything at all to it when it doesnt work, because it's on another darn continent.  i cant even shut it down in frustration.
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<imbrandon> sudo shutdown -h now ;)
<seaLne> imbrandon: don't give her physical access i think :)
* danimo was about to suggest the same :)
<imbrandon> sudo reboot ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no response from upstream concerning kio-locate
<danimo> imbrandon: quick, take her off the sude list! :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will probably upload with that patch after ufv exception is approved
<danimo> sudo even
<danimo> Riddell: how is backports coming along?
<seaLne> sude sounds a much cooler comand :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> danimo: backports?  have they unbroken it yet?
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_, were you going to stick your kopete patch in?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: lots of chances it gets removed since the setting isn't widely appreciated ;)
<Tonio_> feedback is globally negative
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, is it?  great.  i hear negative feedback over the close button on the konqueror tabs - is that the same thing?
<seaLne> close button on the konqueror tabs is good
<Tonio_> Riddell: I notice that since today the scroll up/down on the right of my touchpad doesn't work anymore... it seems to be linked to kde 3.5.4 since it fails since I upgraded to it...
<Tonio_> seaLne: that needs to be debated in the meeting...
<Tonio_> lots of people don't like it
<danimo> Hobbsee: I don't even know why there are no backports at this point
<Tonio_> some do (I do !)
<danimo> Hobbsee: what's broken about it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate this on kde bts, because it is a real pain with laptops if that doesn't work
<danimo> Hobbsee_: what's broken about it?
<seaLne> is that not just part of X?
<Hobbsee_> danimo: they're having trouble with soyuz and it?  or they were.  the archive people dont know how to use it
<danimo> Hobbsee: what
<imbrandon> danimo: no soyuz support atm
<danimo> Hobbsee: what's soyuz again? (other than "a fancy launchpad module")?
<imbrandon> its what handels the -bakports buildd's
<imbrandon> on LP
<danimo> ic
<danimo> fascinating
<danimo> sucks, though
<Tonio_> if someone using edgy can confirm alt+space doesn't produce anything anymore...
* danimo desperately waits for backports, beeing enough of a weenie to not migrate to edgy at this point
<Tonio_> katapult is unusable here, although it is correctly configured...
<danimo> Hobbsee__: you've got some serious connectivity problem, don't you? :)
<Hobbsee__> danimo: hehe
<Hobbsee__> danimo: just dual boot
<Hobbsee__> danimo: actually, i'm testing out network manager stuff.
<danimo> Hobbsee: very cool. does edgy support vpn modules properly nowadays?
* danimo still ows Tonio_ a beer for his network manager efforts in dapper
<Tonio_> danimo: ;)
<Tonio_> thanks ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: no idea.  ask stevenk in motu
<danimo> ok
<toma> hhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<bddebian> Hello
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> anyway, I think I don't install those 3.5.4 packages until I know what's that huge difference
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: did you see the changelog?
<Tm_T> nope
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: kuroneko
<Hobbsee> oops
<Tm_T> =)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_3to3_5_4.php
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> you're precious :)
* Tm_T is having slowmotion day
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, can't see anything that would explain over 300 MB
<Tm_T> oh well, I try =)
<Tm_T> I can always downgrade
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> maybe it's just split packages
<Tm_T> ok, what happened to kdelibs-bin ?
<Tm_T> The following packages will be REMOVED: kdelibs-bin
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: now a part of kdelibs4c2a
<Tm_T> ok, then I go ahad
<Tm_T> ahead
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<pygi> Hobbsee, ;)
<Hobbsee> hey pygi :)
<Tm_T> meh, KDE4 is fun
<toma> Hobbsee: Whats the state of the backports?
<Hobbsee> toma: ask crimsun or jdong.  they certainly werent working, not sure about now
<toma> k
<Tm_T> mooooh
<Tm_T> KDE 3.5.4 is missing "language-pack-kde-engb"
<Tm_T> no, I will not use KDE with yankee-english
<seaLne> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm bit excited, haven't been using packaged kwin for a long time
<Tm_T> used to compile it myself
<Tonio_> toma: I may require your help once again....
<Tonio_> I'm trying to patch kicker to get the "normal" height to 48 instead of 46 pix....
<Tonio_> here is the patch :
<Tm_T> Tonio_: why you need 2px more?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: icons on two rows
<Tm_T> aah!
<Tm_T> Tonio_: then, I can look at it
* Tm_T has some experience with kicker
<Tonio_> Tm_T: to get the systray on 2 lines by default
<Tonio_> Tm_T: do you know a working pastebin like ?
<Tonio_> pastebin.com is quite dead at the moment
<Tm_T> pastebin.ca should work
<Tm_T> .com is stuck
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/105117
<Tonio_> here it is.... should be okay, but doesn't work for some reason I don't understand
<Tonio_> I hope you'll find what I miss
<danimo> what's the status of the libqt4 packages?
<danimo> I cannot upgrade them in edgy
* danimo just upgraded to edgy on his workstation
<danimo> remotely!
<danimo> :)
<toma> Tonio_: hmm
<Tm_T> danimo: I heard there's some problems with qt4
<danimo> did anyone try kerry btw?
<Tm_T> what's that
<danimo> the kde beagle frontend
<Tonio_> I don't see what else can define the kicker's size appart from those settings
<danimo> shipped by suse, also in the kubuntu repo
<danimo> might make sense as a default in edgy
<danimo> depending on wether they ship with beagle
<toma> Tonio_: libkicker/global.cpp maybe?
<Tonio_> toma: look at my patch, I already patched there
<toma> ah, ok
<Tonio_> this is the problem, everything is set to 48 but it doesn't work...
<Tonio_> "normal" size is still 46
<Hobbsee> ah, waht's k-d-s say?
<toma> Tonio_: did you check .kde/share/config?
<freeflying|away> danimo: beagle in main now?
<danimo> freeflying|away: no idea
<danimo> does anyone know?
<Hobbsee> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Hobbsee> !info beagle edgy
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1220 kB, installed size 4072 kB
<Hobbsee> universe.
<freeflying|away> heh, then kerry can not be ship in edgy's cd 
<toma> !info digikam edgy
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 4073 kB, installed size 9708 kB
<robotgeek> last.fm support in amarok <3 :)
<freeflying|away> digikam need be in main
<toma> why?
<robotgeek> in system settings , keyboard shortcuts is hidden away in "Regional and Accessibility". This is probably better off under "keyboard" 
<freeflying|away> toma: nowdays,many people has a camera, so digikam will be useful for them
<toma> right
<toma> is that the selection method for main?
<freeflying|away> it's in universe, we'd file a MainInclusionReport for it, and poke pitti or orthers review it
<robotgeek> !info knetworkmanager edgy
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<robotgeek> nice
<toma> freeflying|away: is there an example for such a report?
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah.  dont remember where though
<toma> ill dig
<robotgeek> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportAdept?highlight=%28report%29%7C%28inclusion%29%7C%28main%29
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: thanks
<freeflying|away> :)
<freeflying|away> !info kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 3199 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<robotgeek> hmm, how is work on that coming up?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: non existant from ubuntu side, unless lure's touching it.  and he was really busy
<robotgeek> okay, my power works fine though. i am really happpy with linux on my ibook :)
<aliasfred> this main inclusion report is done manually or is it a bot reporting ?
<robotgeek> aliasfred: its done manually, mostly after a meeting or so
<aliasfred> ok thanks
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: have you trid edgy on your ibook?
<ubuntu-cn> ibook?
<robotgeek> freeflying|away: not yet, i am waiting for my external usb to come around so that i can install edgy on that
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: yaboot can boot it from usb media?
<robotgeek> freeflying|away: hmm, never really thought of that one. i did it using grub
<robotgeek> not on my ibook, but one my friends dellls
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: hmmm
* robotgeek googles
<robotgeek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84131.html
<robotgeek> sorry, wrong link
<robotgeek> should be able to, i will document wht i do :)
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: grub on ibook?  :)
<ubuntu-cn> freeflying|away, is there any method could let my laptop boot from usb?
<robotgeek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 ubuntu-cn 
<freeflying|away> ubuntu-cn: grub can do it 
<robotgeek> should work for dapper too
<ubuntu-cn> grub can run on ibook?
<robotgeek> ubuntu-cn: no, i think yaboot should be albe to handle it too
<ubuntu-cn> what a pitty
<robotgeek> ubuntu-cn: why so?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: got it?
<ubuntu-cn> robotgeek,because i think grub is all-purpose before
<robotgeek> might acutally be supported, man 5 yaboot.conf shows sda stuff :)
<Philip5> hi guys, i have a problem when building a deb package with dpkg-buildpackage and everthing starts fine, gets configed but when dpkg-parsechangelog is to run the debian/changelog have been been deleted somehow... anyone know if there is a comman problem that makes this behaviour?
<bddebian> Philip5: No, it's not.  Make sure there isn't a rogue rm somewhere
<bddebian> in debian/rules
<Philip5> bddebian: doesn't look like it... more like it gets generated in like that in make.in
<Tonio_> Tm_T: got what ?
<Tonio_> toma: no I didn't check this since the parameters are in kickers code...
<Tonio_> I probably miss something in it, but I don't think that can be configured
<toma> Tonio_: size of kicker can be set
<Tonio_> what can be configured is the manual value
<toma> no, you can choose the size
<Tonio_> toma: yes I know, but that will define "personal" value
<Tonio_> not "small", "normal", "medium"
<Tonio_> that has to be patched in kdebase
<Tonio_> but I'm certainly miss something in the code
<Tonio_> no ?
<toma> nad the size is not stored?
<bddebian> Philip5: The debian/changelog file gets generated in makefile.in?
<Tonio_> toma: CustomSize=48
<Tonio_> that is the setting in kickerrc
<Tonio_> but that's for "personnal" value
<toma> that is the slider for personal
<Tonio_> the idea is to hardcode the setting for the "normal" size
<bddebian> OK sorry, gotta run
<toma> and where is the size of the kicker stored?
<Tonio_> and since the code is visible in kicker source, I don't understand why it doesn't work
<Tonio_> toma: look at the patch I've done
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/105117
<Tonio_> here it is
<toma> Tonio_: in the settings of kicker i can choose small/medium/large.
<Tonio_> I think the principle is good, but I may miss something
<toma> and personal
<Tonio_> yes and look at my patch
<Tonio_> you'll see where are the settings for small, medium, large stored
<Tonio_> they are hardcoded
<toma> yes, but where are they stored?
<Tonio_> the value you have selected is stored in kickerrc
<Tonio_> but the size of that value is hardcoded
<Tonio_> for example
<Philip5> bddebian: no but there is a rm for the changelog there
<toma> Tonio_: i doubt it stores 'medium/large', it will store the actual size, but i don't see where
<Tonio_> toma: size=2, size=3 etc....
<Tonio_> here is the setting
<Tonio_> size=1 is small
<Tonio_> size=3 is medium
<Tonio_> from 1 to 5
<Tonio_> and the corresponding value is in kicker's code
<Tonio_> the point is my patch should work...
<Tonio_> I don't see what is wrong with it...
<Tonio_> I will try on a new profile, maybe I have something in mine causing an issue...
<ubuntu-cn> hi,guys.how much time must i to wait before i can post on ubuntu forum?
<Tonio_> raphink: ton patch kdebase pour virer la corbeille de l'applet system ne marche plus
<Tonio_> il faudra le refaire, car ca a l'air de merder sous kde 3.5.4
<Tonio_> je m'en occuperai si tu veux vu que j'ai ce putain de patch a faire
<raphink> argh
<raphink> ok merci
<erov> anyone having trouble upgrading from the 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1 to 0.2 from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 repository?
<erov> kdelibs-data
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> and I upgraded to .4 already
<Tm_T> still compiling kdepim so haven't tested it yet
<erov> ok
<Tm_T> erov: so, no problems noticed
<erov> it tries to when I upgrade .. and this is where the original package came from
<erov> i have installed things like kopete manually (compiling) but used J. Riddell's rss announcement as a link to get the 3.5.3 .. now adept shows it's updgradeable but has errors when trying to upgrade
<Tm_T> what's the exact error
<erov> Commit might break packages
<Tm_T> hmm, adept?
<erov> yeah
<erov> im doing cl right now
<Tm_T> I'd like to see what apt-get says
<erov> doing now
<Sime> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> I think sir is in entertainment mood
<Tm_T> that means, drunk
<Tm_T> ;)
<Sime> Riddell: are you interested in a one line fix that makes the "Search" label font size actually match the "Show All" font in system-settings?
<erov> oh my.. it is ktorrent 2 beta i think that's messing with it
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> apt-get <3
<erov> because its part of k-networks
<Tm_T> men gott!
<Tm_T> that upgrade messed up my desktop
<Tm_T> not fun
<Riddell> Sime: sure
<Tm_T> that should be handled differently
<Tm_T> I mean, my kwin settings has pulled down to defaults
<Tm_T> worse, not followed
<Tm_T> I mean titlebar buttons
<Tm_T> yup, kwin doesn't follow xustom titlebar button settings
<Tm_T> custom even
<Tm_T> lets see if kwin from svn behaves better
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> this is weird, most of kwin settings just effect nothing
<Tm_T> I can choose windeco but I can't configure it
<Tm_T> ok, so it's not kwin issue, something else is what I should blame
<Tm_T> can anyone confirm this?
<erov> what about CNN.com crashing konqueror now
<erov> argh nm
<Sime> tvo: ping
<tvo> Sime: pong
<Sime> tvo: Hi, google tells me that you did some work last in kio reguarding UDS_HIDDEN?
<tvo> yeah
<tvo> I needed that for a certain feature of kio locate
<Sime> did you do anything else with that? (like supporting OS X style ".hidden" files?)
<tvo> no, I didn't use it anywhere else
<tvo> but files prefixed with '.' are hidden anyway (by the return value of SomeClass::IsHidden(), or whatever it was called)
<tvo> (I'd have to look up exact function/class names)
<Sime> ok, I was just wondering. I've been thinking about how to simplify file management in kde, without having to use fake io slaves like system:/ etc.
<Sime> I've been looking for a way to hide /usr, /etc, /dev etc from the user in konq.
<Sime> http://www.westwind.com/reference/OS-X/invisibles.html#hidden
<tvo> ah
<Sime> I would like to have clean "/" in konq, that still works in bash etc.
<tvo> is file:/ protocol implemented by a kio slave in konqueror?
<Sime> URLs in io slaves like media:/ and system:/ don't work in the shell.
<Sime> file:/, yeah I would hope so. I guess so.
<Sime> either way, it is hackable. :)
<tvo> because in that case you could patch it to add a filter which sets UDS_HIDDEN for certain files
<tvo> yeah true
<Sime> yes, that is what I was thinking of doing.
<Sime> actually the gnome file manager supports .hidden files.
<Sime> oddly enough
<tvo> konqueror did (does) that too afaik
<Sime> well, it didn't do that today when I tested it.
<tvo> hm, the View->Show/Hide hidden files switch didn't work?
<Sime> nope, only works for file named .*
<tvo> oh wait, I misunderstood you
<tvo> you mean a .hidden file in a dir which hides a dir?
<tvo> *the dir
<tvo> in that case it indeed doesn't support it
<tvo> afaik
<Sime> yes, a file called ".hidden" which contains a list of files/dirs to hide. This is what OS X does.
<tvo> aha, a ~/.hidden ? or a .hidden in a dir which hides files/dirs inside that dir?
<Sime> the second one.
<tvo> ok
<tvo> well, I guess my original patch could be a good starting point (regarding which files to modify etc.)
<Sime> yeah, I might give it a good tonight.
<Sime> BTW, you're Dutch. I don't think I've ever seen you on the kde-nl mailing list, or at any of the KDE-NL events.
<Sime> are you doing much with KDE these days? (or purely kubuntu?)
<tvo> not much for both of them..
<tvo> I'm one of the core devs of TA Spring now
<tvo> an open source realtime strategy game, bit based on Total Annihilation
<tvo> still do katapult tho
<Sime> ok, oh, that's cool.
<tvo> I'm really motivated for quite some time already to bring proper gaming experience to linux ;)
<tvo> but it's very much work
<Sime> linux needs more games. I've been playing a lot with wine this year trying out running games on it.
<tvo> this one's gonna rock once we got several things sorted out :P
<Sime> the game situation is improving on linux. it is taking a quite though.
<Sime> I was going to ask you to come along to the tradionaly KDE-NL summer BBQ next month. :-D
<tvo> would be cool, if I'm still welcome with my small amount of KDE(katapult) dev time per month :)
<insanekane> freeflying|away: i still have the problem with skim/kwin ... i.e., either i have the kwin problem, or I have the dcop problem (skim starting too early)
<insanekane> freeflying|away: i'd like to know ... what setup are you using on your machine ?
<Sime> tvo: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-nl&m=115378042607485&w=2
<tvo> Sime: thx  (indeed I'm not subscribed to KDE-NL (yet))
<Sime> tvo: there is also #kde-nl
<tvo> Sime: hm I could idle there too, there's #kubuntu-nl too btw, but it's really quiet...
<Sime> tvo: I didn't know that.
<Sime> tvo: Rinse on #kde-nl is the BBQ ring-leader. :)
<tvo> Sime: yeah, I deduced that already, he's in #kubuntu-nl too
<Sime> tvo: is he just....... I didn't know that he had changed over from suse (IIRC).
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-30
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hi all
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: :)
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon, how's the machine?
<imbrandon> being lazy lol, lemme add you an account, give me a few minutes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<imbrandon> i'm vnc'd into my brothers machine atm helping him 
<imbrandon> for a moment
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<imbrandon> he is converting from windows to kubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice!  :)
<robotgeek> nice!
<robotgeek> i used OS X for 3 weeks. now i am back on kubuntu 
<imbrandon> heh i'm torn between osx and kubuntu
* Hobbsee was lookign at OS X today, actually.
* imbrandon loves osx for somethings
<lnxkde> talking about osx
<robotgeek> i really like kmail. and amarok :)
<lnxkde> someone here using kxdocker or engage with compiz and xgl on kubuntu?
* robotgeek hides
<lnxkde> :P
<Hobbsee> sounds scary.
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: you manage to stop kmail crashing?  wow.
<lnxkde> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9413/snapshot1ge3.png <-- curent kubuntu system
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i'm still on dapper?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: that's when i was trying kmail.
<robotgeek> hmm, to come to think of it, kmail died on me when i shoved 250mb of mail at it 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> i now like to keep kmail's mail directory separate on another partition, where it is readable by mutt also :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee just uses thunderbird.  no more problem
<imbrandon> revolution os, heh i havent seen that movie in a while
<imbrandon> good call
<robotgeek> i have great difficulty using thunderbird after i've gotten used to kmail
<Hobbsee> good point
<robotgeek> the killer feature is the attachment thing, which reminds you if you have forgotten to attach files
<imbrandon> i like thunderbird becouse i can use it on osx / windows and linux
<robotgeek> you can get that in thunderbird via an extension
<Hobbsee> ahh...i've learned to attach files first, then write the message afterwards - so i cant forget
<Hobbsee> seeing as i use webmail every once in a while too
<robotgeek> i usually dont use webmail, so not an issue for me. 
<Hobbsee> lucky...i dotn take my laptop everywhere
<imbrandon> heh , i take mine EVERYWHERE
<imbrandon> thats the point of having it for me
<imbrandon> otherwise i use desktopsa
<imbrandon> s/a//
<robotgeek> gmail is blocked at work, and i dont bring work email home
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
* imbrandon works for himself so .... heh
* Hobbsee will likely take her laptop more to uni this semester, based on the class start times.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea showoff kde at the uni ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh, could do that.
<imbrandon> and koffice ;)
<imbrandon> and knotes etc ;)
* imbrandon should go back to school for some classes
<Hobbsee> how do you pin a package?
<Hobbsee> !pin
<ubotu> I know nothing about pin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<imbrandon> !pin is <alias> pinning
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Hobbsee> !pin is <alias> pinning
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> oh, darn you.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i've got an idiot question for you
<imbrandon> sure one sec
<freeflying|away> !libx11-6
<ubotu> I know nothing about libx11-6 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<freeflying|away> !info libx11-6
<ubotu> libx11-6: X11 client-side library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<imbrandon> !info libx11-6 edgy
<ubotu> libx11-6: X11 client-side library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 553 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: why do you have a k7 kernel installed on what is showing as an i686 machine?
<imbrandon> its not 686 , cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh...according to uname -a it is
<imbrandon> amd64 3400+
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay
* Hobbsee keeps merging.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> its actualy a k8 proc but 
* Hobbsee did two merges, and is about to request two syncs.
<imbrandon> i dident want 64bit
<imbrandon> hehe cool
<imbrandon> i'm loading dapper on my lappy 
<imbrandon> so i have atleaste __one_stable machine to check my mail etc heh
<imbrandon> and watch sg-1 epsodes on ( since season 10 just started ) heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: is there a "craigslist" for sydney ? reason i ask is i found some great deals on apple lappys on there
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: a what?  no idea...
<imbrandon> you might check that ;)
<imbrandon> ahh its like a garage sale on the internet
<imbrandon> one for all major cities
<Hobbsee> ahh...
<imbrandon> leaste in the US, i'll check if they have a sydney one
<imbrandon> haha matter of fact they do, thats cool
<Hobbsee> where at?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: http://sydney.craigslist.org/ <-- main url ....... check http://sydney.craigslist.org/sys
<imbrandon> for computer stuff
* Hobbsee looks
<imbrandon> pretty good place to get stuff, becouse you can physicaly check it out before you buy it
<imbrandon> becouse its local 99% of the time
<Hobbsee> oh nice :)
* Hobbsee was looking at laptops earlier today :P
<imbrandon> heh yea i find most of my computers that way
<imbrandon> lots cheaper
<Hobbsee> the salesperson asked if i did a subject at the uni, whcih i had - he recognised me
<imbrandon> heheh
<Hobbsee> i'm like "yeah, i got a distinction in it"  "oh wow!"
<imbrandon> heh, distinction == good ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it goes, from top to bottom:  high distinction, distinction, credit, pass, conceded pass, fail
<imbrandon> ahh ok , cool
* Hobbsee pokes intrepid
<imbrandon> ohh cruft your still on intrepid heh
<Hobbsee> yeah.
<imbrandon> i forgot to add you to voyager
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> meany :(
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> hehe give me a sec
* Hobbsee notes that the screen session is now dead.  oh well
<danimo> moin!
<Hobbsee> hi danimo!
<imbrandon> ok Hobbsee grab anything you need off intrepid and logout for the last time, lemme know when your off
<danimo> heya Hobbsee!
* imbrandon notes i dident backup your /home 
* danimo yawns
<imbrandon> heya danimo
<danimo> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: just the simflight*.deb in /var/cache/pbuilder/edgy/result
<imbrandon> heh copy it to /media/server/hobbsee
<imbrandon> you will be able to grab it from there off voyager
* Hobbsee nods.
<imbrandon> i have /media/server mapped on all the comuters
<imbrandon> anyhow when you have everything copied you want lemme know i'll shutdown intrepid and transfer the ssh ports to voyager
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: like to test something simple?
<Tm_T> or anyone with KDE 3.5.4
* imbrandon thinks of a new name for his lappy 
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), , RAM: 627/1003MB, 103 proc's, 6.40h up
<imbrandon> i'm on 354 wasup ?
<Tm_T> just try to use custom titlebar button settings
<imbrandon> i do
<imbrandon> thats one of the first things i set
<Tm_T> that's one of main problems here, over half of windeco settings doesn't apply
<imbrandon> hrm i use the akdc kwin windeco
<imbrandon> that might be part of it 
<Tm_T> I tried many
<imbrandon> hrm strange
<Tm_T> indeed
<imbrandon> and see
<Tm_T> almost like som parts of kwinrc is skipped while reading
<imbrandon> seems to work for me here, let me fiddle with another engine
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: havent transferred stuff yet
<imbrandon> and see
<Tm_T> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: thats fine, just lemme know when
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you have my last lot of backup?
<imbrandon> what ever is in /media/server/hobbsee is what i have backed up for you from your /home
<imbrandon> its not recient
<imbrandon> the pbuilder etc i have all setup already on voyager
<imbrandon> just not your /home stuff
<Hobbsee> right, so i'll need the profile
<Hobbsee> sigh.  can i kill off bluefoxicy please?
<imbrandon> yea honestly i would rm -rf /media/server/hobbsee/* and just copy what you want like your .gnupg and .bash*
<imbrandon> and any deb's you just built
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: having trouble connecting in again
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i can tell you where the stuff is, if you want
<imbrandon> kk one sec lemme login to it
<imbrandon> k i'm in
<imbrandon> what ya need ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: okay, .bash_profile and .bashrc
<Hobbsee> ~/.gnupg
<Hobbsee> and /var/cache/pbuilder/edgy/result/simgear*.deb
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> gimme just a sec
<imbrandon> meanwhile think of a good name for my lappy hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee thinks along the lines of vogon constructor fleets
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/106294  <-- anything else ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: scritps in /usr/local/bin?
<imbrandon> ahh yea one sec
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dont make me write them again :P
<imbrandon> heh i have them all already cept {dapper,revu,edgy}build
* imbrandon gets those
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'd just get them, and overwrite them or something.
<Hobbsee> it doesnt really matter
<imbrandon> well i modified the pbuilder-* to use the US mirrors and not the gb/jp/au ones it had
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ah right
<imbrandon> so i'll keep those and just get the *build ones
<Hobbsee> yep
<imbrandon> brandon@intrepid:/usr/local/bin$ sudo cp -Rv {dapper,revu,edgy}build /media/server/hobbsee/
<imbrandon> `dapperbuild' -> `/media/server/hobbsee/dapperbuild'
<imbrandon> `revubuild' -> `/media/server/hobbsee/revubuild'
<imbrandon> `edgybuild' -> `/media/server/hobbsee/edgybuild'
<imbrandon> kk done
<imbrandon> think thats it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool
* imbrandon shuts down intrepid and messes with the router
<imbrandon> your gonna have to clean out your ~/.ssh/known_hosts file again or it will complain
<imbrandon> ( localy )
* seaLne thinks we need a mono app in kubuntu to increase the flaming :)
<imbrandon> seaLne: kerry is mono isnt it ?
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon likes c#
<seaLne> is it?
<imbrandon> i think so
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep, cool, okay
<imbrandon> ok Hobbsee login
<imbrandon> should be all ready
* Hobbsee repairs .bashrc
<seaLne> its a pity basket 0.6 probably won't be ready for edgy as it looks so much nicer
<seaLne> (than tomboy)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: when will it be ready?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: once your in just grab the files from /media/server/hobbsee
<seaLne> http://basket.kde.org/development.php no idea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: they seem to be there...
<Hobbsee> oh.
<Hobbsee> oops.
<imbrandon> heh just the defaults are there
<imbrandon> i dident copy them to your new /home yet
<imbrandon> hehehe
<imbrandon> since i fixed the mirrors and for pbuilder and the fact voyager has more ram it should build faster
<Hobbsee> oh yay.
<seaLne> Riddell: is there going to be a meeting tommorow?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hopefully not.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: and it's still a bit early for Riddell 
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, we were having trouble with times.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you might want to pbuilder-edgy update too i havent done it since yesterday
* Hobbsee copies over a newer version anyway, cos this is being painful.
<imbrandon> new version ?
<Hobbsee> that i had locally
<Hobbsee> ooh, colour prompt!
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee builds happily
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks :)
<imbrandon> hehe np
<imbrandon> this is my day to day machine though try not to botch it up with dist-upgrades ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> yay for screen.
* imbrandon go's back to finishing the apt-mirror / imap server install / and listening to a python podcast 
<Hobbsee> bye all
<seaLne> hmm "09:07 < Hobbsee> yay for screen." and "09:10 < Hobbsee> bye all" don't make sense :)
<imbrandon> seaLne: heh why ?
<seaLne> i was expecting her to have started ircing from within screen :)
<seaLne> my first coffee of the day is now ready so i may make more sense shortly
<imbrandon> ahh no she is building on voyager with screen 
<imbrandon> for the yay , then i guess hse had to run ;)
<seaLne> when is universe freeze, i can't find the page on the wiki with dates
<seaLne> ah found it
<Tm_T> MMMOOOOH
<Tm_T> ok, now every "tip of the day" or "first run wizard" are active
<Tm_T> some weird kdelibs issue
<Tm_T> AERGH! just noticed, all my input actions are gone
<imbrandon> he
<imbrandon> heh
<toma> mo
<Tm_T> moin
<toma> mo Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<danimo> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi danimo 
<Hobbsee> yay, it built.
<danimo> Hobbsee: did the wpa key hint help?
<Hobbsee> danimo: havent tried it - didnt feel like fighting it last night when i was very tired
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking kde sessions is mucking this card up, actually.  we'll see.
<danimo> Hobbsee: which card?
<toma> Hobbsee: could you review a new package for me? Whenever I succeed debianising it?
<toma> The pbuilder howto tells me to "sudo pbuilder build my-package_1.0.dsc", but how do i get a .dsc?
* Hobbsee comes back
<Hobbsee> ahhh....yes...that's why i dont like using pbuilder as such, but use pdebuild.
* Sime is working on system-settings for edgy, and it is looking pretty damn good too.
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah, a netgear wg511 v2 made in china, and a dlink dwl-660
<Hobbsee> Sime: yay!
<Hobbsee> Sime: when do we see it?
<Sime> Hobbsee: there is a spec for it...
<danimo> Hobbsee: dlink, netgear, the pure evil :)
<Sime> Hobbsee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability
<Hobbsee> danimo: dlink isnt so bad....
<Hobbsee> danimo: netgear, with a marvell driver though...
<Hobbsee> danimo: the real problem is that it doesnt like my network - it was workign fine in this machine while i was out, but not at home
<danimo> Hobbsee: I had my very special expririence, with a dlink router though
<Hobbsee> Sime: looks good
<Sime> Hobbsee: the implementation is now pretty close to the mock up. :)
<Hobbsee> Sime: yay :
<Hobbsee> )
* Hobbsee looks thru the rest
<Hobbsee> Sime: at least the theme support needs some love - you probably already know that
<Sime> Hobbsee: you mean the theme manager?
<Hobbsee> Sime: sorry, yeah.
<Hobbsee> Sime: people get confused a lot in dapper, saying "how can i install a theme"
<Hobbsee> Sime: that should probably be rectified somehow - whether there's a help text on the side, or a help button, or what.
<Sime> Hobbsee: yeah, I don't think it is in dapper. not sure if it is planned for edgy
<Hobbsee> Sime: oh it's in dapper, no question - it's just that the differnet parts of the theme are treated separately
<Hobbsee> Sime: so you can install a theme of colours, a theme of icons, a theme of windecos...but no way to install "a theme" of all the bits together, and it's obviously not terribly obvious that you're to download and install each bit separately.
<Hobbsee> Sime: i mean, i figured that out, but a lot of our users in #kubuntu havent - and that's probably worth fixing.
<Hobbsee> is anyone else's kmenu buggered - ie, not updating?
<Sime> yeah, mines rooted. :-)
<Hobbsee> right....thought it might be
<Hobbsee> hi apachelogger 
<apachelogger> ahoy Hobbsee
<Sime> Hobbsee: sorry, I had to laugh. There is only one country that uses the word "buggered" like that. ;-)
<Hobbsee> gah.  and i was going to use "screwed" instead, but thought better of it.
* Hobbsee counts buggered as synonymous with stuffed, screwed, broken, borked, FUBAR'd, and anythign else along those lines.
<Hobbsee> anyway, s/buggered/broken.
<Hobbsee> :P
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: could you please change ...including xmms, noatun, kscd, juk, kaffeine and amarok.   --->  including Amarok, XMMS, Noatun, KsCD, JuK and Kaffeine.
<Sime> I've come to like the "bitched". i.e my menu is complete bitched.
<Sime> the word ^
<Sime> anyway, about the theme manager. I don't know if it is on Riddell's TODO list for edgy.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: kopete control file that is ^^
<Hobbsee> Sime: not that we really need a theme manager in itself - the current one is good - but it's not obvious in how to use it.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it's in main now - grab source, change whatever you like, put it on revu :)
* Hobbsee doesnt have main uploads (yet)
* Sime is not really familar with the theme manager.
<apachelogger> oh-kay :D
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: did what i say go totally over your head?
<Hobbsee> Sime: open it up one day.  it's under appearances - see the buttons marked "import" or something similar
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: well, I coded yesterday 8 hours in ruby ;-)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: nice!
<Hobbsee> that would go over my head, no questoin.
<Sime> Hobbsee: :-> not any more it ain't. The theme manager isn't in Ellen's new sys-settings menu structure...
<Hobbsee> Sime: ah.  right.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: hehe, at least that damn plugin for insanity @ #amarok is now kind of working :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hehe, nice.  which plugin was that?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: advanced bar plugin
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> ah right
<apachelogger> so one can order stuff
<Hobbsee> yep
<apachelogger> though it ends one day :P
<toma> okay, that worked
<imbrandon>   *cough* and include kdm theme manager from kde-look.org *cough*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: didnt we include that?
<imbrandon> yea themes in kde need a little love though, i have had to fuge them alot with the royale and osx theme 
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe not.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: not in dapper, havent looked in edgy
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: can you shoot me an email about that please?
<imbrandon> sure
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: know if the latest version is 1.1?
<imbrandon> something close to that yea
<Riddell> seaLne: no meeting planned
<Hobbsee> argh, how do you find if anything doesnt have any build-deps outside of main, apart from building a chroot and testing it that way?
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!
<Riddell> morning
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<imbrandon> bbiab yall switching to lappy
<Riddell> Sime: theme manager is probably just a case of removing the buttons to launch the other kcontrol modules, then it can be added in
<Hobbsee> Riddell: could we get kcontrol-kdmtheme installed by default?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm, yet another kcontrol module
<Riddell> would be ok if it was part of the default kdm module
<Hobbsee> Riddell: add it to the appearance stuff.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or in that.  do we have a working kdm default module?
<Riddell> it was working last I used it
<Riddell> which wasn't recently, but I've not heard any problems with it
<Hobbsee> it's been a while since i have, so okay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do we fix a borked arts?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it doesnt generate any sort of useful backtrace.
<seaLne> Riddell: k
<Riddell> Hobbsee: revert back to 1.5.2 I guess
<Sime> speaking of arts... does anyone have mp3s working in arts or notuan? (not amorak, it uses the xine backend for mp3)
<Riddell> you'll need libakode2-mpeg and/or libarts1-mpeglib
<Hobbsee> Sime: er...how do you get mp3's working in arts, per se?  as far as i know, arts is not a music plaer
<Hobbsee> *player
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm...okay...did you want the backtrace?  it really is borked and useless.
<Hobbsee> it even says so itself :P
<Riddell> I get the crash too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, okay.
<Sime> Hobbsee: I'm with apps that use arts as a backend.
<Hobbsee> Sime: yep, right.
<Sime> Hobbsee: from what I understand, mp3 decode normally happens inside arts itself (in an arts plugin)
<Hobbsee> Sime: true.  i think.  i really dont know though
* Hobbsee avoids sound stuff.
<Lathiat> yeh it is
<Hobbsee> !show libdvdread3 edgy
<ubotu> I know nothing about show libdvdread3 edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !info libdvdread3 edgy
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 196 kB
* danimo is glad that arts will be gone in kde4
<danimo> suse even patched it out of kde
<danimo> (3)
<Hobbsee> yay.  i'll need an uploader for that, i suspect.
<insanekane> danimo: what does suse kde use instead ?
<danimo> insanekane: an early version of phonon, back then developed for kde 3
<insanekane> danimo: aha ok
<danimo> insanekane: causes a lot less trouble with other sound applications it seems 
<insanekane> danimo: havent they given the patches back to kde so that they can be applied in kubuntu as well ?
<Hobbsee> woo!  i can fix two bugs at once for this, i think.
<danimo> insanekane: but it's fairly intrusive of course
<danimo> insanekane: well, the patches are public 
<danimo> insanekane: they did come from kde in first place
<insanekane> danimo: aha ok
<insanekane> danimo: so why wasnt it applied ?
<danimo> insanekane: but I think it would be easiset to pull the latest version from the suse rpms
<danimo> insanekane: because Riddell thinks it's too intrusive
<insanekane> intrusive in the sense ? apps stop working ?
<danimo> insanekane: well, if anyone's heart is on noatun... ;)
<danimo> Riddell: what was your reason?
<Riddell> danimo: for what?
<Riddell> hmm, phonon in kde 3, hmm
<danimo> Riddell: it used to be called different
<danimo> Riddell: but it uses xine as a playerbackend afaik
<Riddell> using an unreleased version of an API/library makes me nervous
<danimo> Riddell: well, it's not a public api anyway
<danimo> not meant to be a..
<danimo> Riddell: it is a workaround for sure
<danimo> but one would have to try and see if it's worth it
<Hobbsee> after all, it is edgy, and we've just discovered at arts is fubar'd at current version
<danimo> Hobbsee: that took you quite a while... ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> danimo: i was examining libdvdread.
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, inside the kde project, arts is considered dead for a long time
* Hobbsee will be lookign for an uploader too, she expects
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, exactly
<danimo> Hobbsee: we just can't help releasing it to maintain b/c
<Hobbsee> b/c?
<danimo> Hobbsee: that's why I was joking about it taking you until edgy to realize
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, binary compatible
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> ahh...
<danimo> and source (read: API) compatible
<danimo> we cannot just take away an API in KDE
<danimo> if a distributor does it, that's fine
<danimo> as long as he and his users can live with it
<Hobbsee> are they not releasing their sources or something?
<danimo> Hobbsee: who?
<Hobbsee> danimo: whoever is the one who is in charge of the binaries
<danimo> Hobbsee: no, I think you misunderstood
<danimo> Hobbsee: the KDE project committed to maintain binary compatiblity across minor releases
<danimo> Hobbsee: to exactly avoid the need of say, recompiling all apps only because someone upgraded the kdelibs
<danimo> Hobbsee: so recompiling is not an option
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahhh...right.
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes, i did then
<danimo> Hobbsee: all KDE needs arts for is noatun and the kde system sounds
<Hobbsee> yeah, right.  those system sounds.  grumble.
* Hobbsee can live without noatun :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: noatun is not shipped by default at least, and the kde system sounds work just fine with the drop-in replacement
<danimo> Hobbsee: which uses xine
<danimo> Hobbsee: and libxine is in main, no?
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> ah, yeah, it is
<danimo> Hobbsee: less problems, at the price of switching an onofficially unsupported piece of software to an officially unsupported one :)
<danimo> from an unofficially...
* danimo can't type
<Hobbsee> danimo: Riddell's the one you need to convince :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: I need to take over the rest of the channel first ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh
<danimo> seriously, though: Riddell: would you have a look at it?
<Hobbsee> oh yay.  i need to get a 16mb source, because i cant remember a command that i want to use.  grumble.
<danimo> Hobbsee: see, he ignores me ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: he's busy, and it's a sunday.  he'll come back.
<danimo> Hobbsee: only one more day :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, I was kiddin
<Hobbsee> danimo: he ignores me too, at times, you know
<Hobbsee> yeah, fortunately :P
<danimo> quick, someone donate Hobbsee a flat rate
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee is happy
<mhb> Hobbsee: how come?
<Hobbsee> mhb: i fixed the bug!
<mhb> THE bug? :o)
<Hobbsee> well, a bug.
<Hobbsee> the one that makes the dvd support not properly install
<Hobbsee> i just need an uploader for it... *pokes Riddell*
<mhb> that reminds me of the bug I have to solve :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: hehe, which one?
* Hobbsee just saw that one, and figured she'd fix it.
<mhb> Hobbsee: in my own code ... (a tiny contribution to mountconfig, not even worth mentioning :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: ah.  well...
<mhb> Hobbsee: yeah, I should stop chatting and get back to work :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: heh.  chatting is good ;)
<Hobbsee> what bug shall i fix next?  hmmm...
* toma_ tries a dapper pbuilder create for a third time
<toma> is there someone on edgy that can check if a package installs?
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah, which one?
<toma> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.omat.nl/edgy/
<toma> 39K only
<Hobbsee> toma: yep, that's installable
<toma> Hobbsee: oki, thanks
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<toma> hi bddebian
<Hobbsee> heya Riddell.  you're in luck, i bugged zul, so you wont have to upload for me :P
<bddebian> Hello toma, Riddell
<Hobbsee> assuming we can make it work
<Riddell> danimo: I've not looked at replacing arts no, mostly because it would be a patch I'd have to maintain
<danimo> Hobbsee: so, there you go
<Hobbsee> oh yay.  oo.o is still broken.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah
<danimo> Hobbsee: I am building Qt 4.2 on dapper now. I really should package it though
<Hobbsee> for dapper?  why
<danimo> Hobbsee: no, edgy
<danimo> sorry
<danimo> Hobbsee: I can't just take the old dsc file, since the QtDbus stuff would require me to extend it
<Riddell> danimo: qt-copy is packaged as qt4-x11-kdecopy in edgy, but it's failed to build on the buildds and I'm not sure why
<danimo> Riddell: ah, ok
<danimo> Riddell: now that's not good
<danimo> Riddell: since it compiled fine for me
<danimo> or compiles so far
<danimo> Riddell: is threre a way to see the build logs?
<Riddell> it compiled fine for me locally, something about the buildd setup is making it break
<danimo> ah, ok
<Riddell> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3643847/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.qt4-x11-kdecopy_4.2.0~svn20060706-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<danimo> 4.4 MB? *yikes*
<Riddell> the error will be near the end :)
<danimo> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/libQtDBus.so': No such file or directory
<danimo> yes, so the libQtBus stuff is causing it headaches
<danimo> Riddell: and applying the patches seems to go wild
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> so if I just remove that file from the list that need to go into the .debs it should be ok
<danimo> Riddell: I think the problem is deeper down in the build process
<danimo> Riddell: because we ultimately need that lib, no? :)
<Riddell> yeah, it must be missing some dbus dependency
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when were you wanting another meeting, btw?
<Riddell> week on wednesday?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, 2100UTC?
* Hobbsee should go to bed, actually.
<Riddell> yeah
* Hobbsee nod
<Hobbsee> s
* Hobbsee examines what happened to her upload of kdenetwork.  didnt you sponsor that for me, Riddell?
<Riddell> I can't remember, what was it for?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kopete fixes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: with mdz 
<danimo> bah, konvi crash
<danimo> Riddell: thanks for taking care about aaa 4
<Riddell> it did need some taking care of that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not too sure, I seem to remember uploading it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it doesnt seem to be in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdenetwork/+builds
<Riddell> Accepted kdenetwork 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.1 (source)
<Riddell> it must still be in the to be approved queue
<Riddell> we'll need to poke an ubuntu-archive member
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want to do it when they're around.  i'm going to go to bed....
<Riddell> yep
* Hobbsee cant see any of them around.
<Hobbsee> but we probably should get that fixed.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where can we see the approved queue?
<Riddell> I don't know if we can
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we can see new, not sure about approved though.
<Riddell> this is different from NEW though I think
<Riddell> it's not in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+queue
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay
* mhb pokes Sime 
<freeflying|away> Riddell: bug 54522 will you review the patch?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54522 in libx11 "wine under zh_CN.UTF-8 locales performs too slow" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54522
<Sime> mhb: hi
<mhb> Sime: remember me? :o)
<mhb> Sime: I started to work on the smbfs -> cifs port, but my samba server was down, so I couldn't test it
<Sime> mhb: ok
<mhb> Sime: but it seems to work now
<Sime> mhb: network browsing inside mountconfig works and you can select a share and it gets the address right etc etc?
<mhb> Sime: yeah
<mhb> Sime: the browsing is the same
<mhb> Sime: it only rewrites the output address
<Sime> mhb: ok, good
<mhb> Sime: I'll send you the diff
<Sime> mhb: good, simon@simonzone.com
<Hobbsee> night all
<mhb> Sime: btw: nobody complained before about the fact that "smbfs" was not present in Kubuntu by default, but was used in mountconfig?
<Sime> mhb: nope,
<danimo> does anyone know a host that deliberately still runs an echo service?
<Riddell> I don't even know what that is
<danimo> Riddell: port 7, echo's all input
<danimo> Riddell: quite a paradise for DoS'es, hence usually disabled
<danimo> Riddell: but it comes in handy sometimes
<mhb> Sime: one moment please
<pygi> kwwii, hey ;)
<mhb> Sime: Kubuntu behaves weird when I insert the line through mountconfig
<kwwii> howdy pygi
<pygi> how is you kwwii ?
<mhb> Sime: it's an interesting problem
<mhb> Sime: the "cifs" filesystem doesn't accept the "user" option
<mhb> Sime: because it uses the "user=" option as an alias to "username="
<mhb> (at least the documentation suggests that)
<mhb> Sime: but even "smbfs" refuses to mount directly as an user because: 
<mhb> Sime: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<kwwii> pygi: really busy, unfortunately
<kwwii> pygi: and you?
<pygi> kwwii, eh, sorry to hear that :-/
<pygi> kwwii, I am good, relaxing a little today
<pygi> it was a hard week, tho some good things did happen :)
<kwwii> hehe, lucky you :-)
<pygi> kwwii, hehe :)
<pygi> kwwii, http://libburn.pykix.org/wiki :)
<kwwii> nifty...although I do not have an optical disk
<pygi> =P
* kwwii gets a bite to eat...bbl
<pygi> bon appetit
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<Sime> mhb: smbmnt isn't installed suid on kubuntu I'm guessing?
<mhb> Sime: sure, that's the reason why smbfs won't mount as user
<mhb> Sime: but cifs won't mount as well
<Sime> mhb: cifs will work as root still?
<mhb> Sime: yeah, no problem as root
<mhb> Sime: or through the Enable/Disable mountconfig dialog
<mhb> (if you use sudo, of course)
<Sime> mhb: Does that problem only apply to cifs and smbfs? or do other mount helper programs need suid too?
<mhb> Sime: cifs and smbfs both don't use the core "mount", but their own mount commands
<mhb> Sime: mount.cifs and smbmount, I think
<Sime> mhb: some other file systems use helpers too.
<mhb> maybe so
<mhb> Sime: I have only mount.smb and mount.cifs installed, though
<mhb> Sime: if you can point me to the specific filesystems, I'll check them 
<mhb> Sime: name some that use helpers
<Sime> mhb: looking on my system, that appears to be all of them.
<Sime> a storm is coming through here right now
<mhb> Sime: where are you?
<Sime> Nijmegen, NL
<mhb> Sime: I sent you the diff... if there is something wrong, let me know
<mhb> Sime: I still need to fix the user mounting
<Sime> mhb: thanks
<mhb> Sime: no problem
<Sime> mhb: the whole smbfs+cifs problem affects dapper (you're not using edgy?)
<mhb> Sime: I have them both
<mhb> Sime: and Firefox refused to load last week, so I was using dapper
<mhb> Sime: I'll check it
<mhb> Sime: I'll be right back
<mhb> I'm back (Edgy Eft)
<mhb> Sime: smbmnt lacks SUID in Edgy, too
<mhb> Sime: cifs reports: mount error 1 = Operation not permitted
<Sime> mhb: :-/ I'm not sure if it is worth trying to do something about this in the gui.
<mhb> Sime: probably not
<mhb> Sime: the only thing that bothers me is that when I add the line through mountconfig, the KDE media pop-up will appear
<mhb> Sime: and when I want to display the folder, it shows an error
<Sime> mhb: mmmmmm... you mean the "What do you want to do with this disk?" popup?
<mhb> Sime: that one
<mhb> Sime: when I mount it through mountconfig (that works fine), the icon on the desktop doesn't look like it should
<mhb> Sime: and when I want to access the drive through the icon (note that it's mounted ok), Konqueror displays Could not mount device.
<mhb> " The reported error was: "
<mhb> and that's it
* Sime shrugs.
<mhb> Sime: OK, I'll try to RT(F)M some more :o)
<Sime> mhb: I'm just looking at your patch. The line: nmboutput = os.popen("nmblookup "+ parts[0] ,"r") 
<Sime> mhb: can you change that to:
<Sime> mhb: nmboutput = os.popen(["nmblookup",parts[0] ] ,"r")
<Sime> mhb: and see if it still works.
<Sime> mhb: I'm just being paranoid about the security aspects of that line.
<mhb> Sime: sure
<Sime> mhb: os.popen() will go through a shell if you're not careful. (-> danger)
<mhb> Sime: I think I understand
<mhb> Sime: TypeError: popen() argument 1 must be string, not list
<Sime> mhb: weird, the docs say something different. http://docs.python.org/lib/os-newstreams.html
<mhb> Sime: I'm looking at it too
<Sime> mhb: "Also, for each of these variants, on Unix, cmd may be a sequence..."
<mhb> Sime: maybe it's just for the following popen2 ... variants, I dunno
<mhb> Sime: I'll try that
<Sime> mhb: there is also the "subprocess" module in Python 2.4. It is a lot more modern (read: sane)
<mhb> Sime: ok
<mhb> Sime: I tried to work with the modules that already were there
<mhb> Sime: should I rewrite the code to use subprocess?
<Sime> mhb: yeah that is fine.
<mhb> Sime|pizza: done :o) but the libref was a bit confusing (I thought I need only "from subprocess import Popen", but I was wrong)
<Sime> mhb: I'm back
<mhb> Sime: I'll send you the version with subprocess 
<mhb> if I read the documentation correctly, it should not call /bin/sh anymore
<mhb> Sime: sent
<bddebian> re
<Sime> mhb: it looks good
<mhb> better, at least :o)
<Sime> mhb: the only problem I can think of is that when people upgrade from dapper to edgy, mountconfig won't understand smbfs in thier /etc/fstab.
<Sime> mhb: (I don't think that is going to be a big problem).
<mhb> Sime: so what should I do?
<mhb> Sime: a warning message stating that smbfs is deprecated in favor of cifs?
<Sime> mhb: will smbfs work in edgy?
<mhb> Sime: well, as it worked in Dapper (it is still available as an external package)
<mhb> Sime: but cifs works even without it
<Sime> mhb: that's ok.
<Sime> mhb: thanks, I just commited your fix to svn!
<mhb> Sime: that's great
<mhb> Sime: although the pop-up "What do you want to do" worries me ...
<mhb> Sime: I'll fix it ASAP
<Riddell> arts should be fixed in kde 3.5.4 dapper builds now
<Riddell> if you install libarts1-akode
<apachelogger> Riddell: ready for 1.4.2-beta1? ;-)
<Riddell> blah
<Riddell> where is it?
<apachelogger> not yet fetched
<apachelogger> I'd just wait till you're ready ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta start fetching in some minutes
<omeow> Let's see if the font problem is fixed...
<kwwii> re
<pygi> yo kwwii :)
<toma> hey kwwii
<kwwii> howdy :-)
<omeow> Hi.
<omeow> Still the same problem. =/
<omeow> Is there a meta package that lets me re-install everything currently installed? 
<omeow> Maybe that would fix the problem.
* omeow grmbls and reboots.
<Lure> Riddell: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/07/kubuntu-606-lts-excellent-linux.html
<omega> Riddell, is there any way I can test the packages you patched with the xinerama improvements on dapper?
<omega> If so, then I'll just re-install dapper tomorrow and test it on that.
<omega> Edgy is a bit too on the edge.
<omega> :)
<Riddell> omega: it's only in edgy
<Riddell> ooh, Lure's back :)
<Lure> Riddell: yep - still recovering my mailbox after two week vacation... ;-)
<omega> Riddell ar, that's a shame.
<omega> Guess I'll have to stalk some people in order to get my font problem fixed.
<kwwii> time for bed, see you all tomorrow
<omega> Bye. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-23
<fdoving> ScottK: around?  kio-umountwrapper_0.2-0ubuntu3 from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/ - tested and it works.
<ScottK> fdoving: Just headed out the door for dinner.  Maybe later tonight (I'm on -0400).
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl, anyone knows if gtk+2 package ships with it's translations?
<s0undt3ch> aparently not, is this a bug?
<Riddell> fdoving: added to seeds
<Riddell> fdoving: uploaded kio-umountwrapper_0.2-0ubuntu3 thanks
<Riddell> I'll promote to main tomorrow
<nixternal> Riddell: Phil is kool people :)
<mhb> hello folks, I have a tiny bugreport to report, and I think here is the best place for it
<mhb> I tried to "apt-get source ksplash" and it said: WARNING: 'kdebase' is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system at: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/debian
<mhb> however, that bzr branch does not exist
<crimsun> file a bug. Iit should be https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/debian
<mhb> yeah, I figured
<jjesse> ok finally done with harry potter #7
<jdong> jjesse: harry dies!
<jdong> everyone dies!
<mhb> eventually
<jdong> lol I have no idea what I'm talking about :)
<jjesse> i bet a lot of people would get pissed at jdong's comment
<mhb> jjesse: how was the ending? :o)
<jjesse> mhb: didn't like it and that's all i'll say for now
<mhb> jjesse: I told you :o)
<jjesse> real quick how do i turn off the system beep?
<jdong> set nobeep?
<jdong> setopt
<jjesse> set nobeep i think did it
<jdong> ok, cool
<jdong> in some shells it's setopt
<jdong> like say, zsh, and all the cool shells :)
<jjesse> ah i don't use a "cool" shell then
<jdong> aww, well you should :)
<jdong> your lazy  tab finger will like you better :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I commented on that upgrade-manager bug I hit.  After much investigation, I think that it'll take a major redesign to work on low memory systems.  The cache is just to big.
<mhb> http://bayimg.com/jaEMBaABf I am hopeless.
<mhb> On the other hand, I'd be happy to hear your feedback on that splash screen I just posted :o)
<bsundsrud> simple
<bsundsrud> yet elegant
<bsundsrud> maybe add a kde/kubuntu logo over the bar?
<mhb> bsundsrud: I wish I could :o) if you know the KDE's "simple" black and white splash screen, this is the same code with Kubuntu upslash colours added in it
<bsundsrud> ah
<bsundsrud> did you use the kde4 packages or did you build it yourself?
<mhb> bsundsrud: the printscreen was from kde3, but I usually build KDE4 myself
<nixternal> mhb: honestly...
<bsundsrud> on kubuntu?
<nixternal> I absolutely love it :)
<nixternal> I use the simple black & white one anyways
<bsundsrud> i tried to follow the techbase page on setting up a kde4 environment but i never could seem to get it compiled...
<mhb> nixternal: that's not "honestly" :-)
<mhb> nixternal: I did use that black and white too, but I thought I'd add some Kubuntu colours to it
<mhb> nixternal: the good thing is that the code is toolkit-independent, so it is one of the few ksplashes that work in KDE4
<nixternal> I remember looking for the code one day and gave up on it
<mhb> bsundsrud: if you want to compile KDE4, switch to Gutsy Gibbon, you'll have the Qt4.3 libs built and the other stuff is easy (use the techbase tutorial)
<bsundsrud> k
<bsundsrud> im using gutsy atm anyway :D
<bsundsrud> i like cutting edge
<mhb> nixternal: but I'm so glad you like it.
<manchicken> Sweet, the debtags issue is fixed/
<manchicken> Do we know if anybody has been documenting libapt?
<mhb> nixternal: if you want, you can check out http://mhb.ath.cx/tmp/ksplash-engine-simplecolours/ , add the folder into your kdebase-3.5.7/ksplashml/themeengine/ folder and try to compile it (I don't promise anything)
<mhb> nixternal: what I can promise is that I'll try to clean the code a bit, add some more colours (10 should be enough) and then try and push it into Kubuntu Gutsy universe
<manchicken> I'll see if I can get some warnings for when folks try to modify stuff with packages of required and important priority.
<mhb> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!
<mhb> Hobbsee: did you see my latest garbage screenshot? http://bayimg.com/jaEMBaABf
<Hobbsee> mhb: neat!
<mhb> Hobbsee: "simple" ksplash meets kubuntu usplash
* Hobbsee hasnt read backscroll yet
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> the usplash usually doesnt have the icons on it by that point, though
<mhb> Hobbsee: ah, you mean the desktop icons? They're there because I was testing the ksplash, not actually starting KDE.
<Hobbsee> ahhh.....
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> that seems to be as simple is designed, actually
<Hobbsee> to not actually have another background
<nixternal> howdy!
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, not loading another background is one good aspect of it
<Hobbsee> yep :)
* Hobbsee likes it
<Hobbsee> although i thikn i'm using the moodlin one at the moment
<mhb> Hobbsee: which is the default one, right?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<Hobbsee> actually, i think we may have a kubuntu splash?
<nixternal> ya, and the Kubuntu splash is a moodin one, which I didn't know..
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, but on a moodin engine
<Hobbsee> ah right
<mhb> Hobbsee: the moodin engine is quite the opposite of the "simple" engine :o) very customizable, but very complicated
<mhb> for a splash screen, that is
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<DaSkreech> How do I handle stoned?
<nixternal> sleep it off
<DaSkreech> Heh
<DaSkreech> gutsy+1 was announced as LTS?
<nixternal> a while ago
<Hobbsee> that was decided at UDS, yes
<nixternal> every 2 years
<DaSkreech> sweet
<mhb> Hobbsee: to be honest, I have never undestood why that KDE splash screen always prints messages like "setting interprocess communication"
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> true
<mhb> Hobbsee: I mean: who cares? :o) users care only if something bad happens (an that usually results in a error pop-up), developers know what's happening anyway
<DaSkreech> mhb: User comfort
<DaSkreech> Is it actually tied to anything in the background?
<Hobbsee> unsure - maybe being able to see what is happening, if it's lagging?
<DaSkreech> I just thought that all that stuff was just a pretty little bar that keeps running to keep users happy knowing something is happening
<mhb> DaSkreech: true, but why write messages that are incomprehensible to the user?
<DaSkreech> mhb: have you ever played the Sims?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hehe, i know where you're going with this.
<Hobbsee> sims 2 has even better messages
<mhb> my sister had
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: doesn't it?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know those :o)
<Hobbsee> oh yes ;)
<Hobbsee> mhb: did your sister ever play with the buyable fire, in multiple colours?
<DaSkreech> mhb: Yeah if we wanted we could make the purposely over the top and throw pouring milk for the kitty in the middle
<DaSkreech>  I don't think it matters
* Hobbsee misses her purple fire.
<mhb> Hobbsee: I've never paid much attention to the sims, I must admit
<Hobbsee> awww, darn.
* Hobbsee always wondered how far the multiple colours of buyable fire spread.
<DaSkreech> I would guess within the visible spectrum?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i meant across that community
<Hobbsee> http://simsattic3.si.funpic.org/miscellaneous_files/Pleasant_4_0002.jpg
<Hobbsee> ^ be the buyable fires.
<DaSkreech> I wonder if Seven deadly sims is still around
<Hobbsee> should be.
<Hobbsee> for sims 1, anyway
<Hobbsee> maybe for ts2
<Hobbsee> creating for the sims is so hard anyway
<Hobbsee> there's multiple tools, so you use about 5 in any creation
<Hobbsee> and apart from that, they change the base level code during most of hte expansion packs, so the more objects and stuff you do, the more of them you have to fix.
<Hobbsee> (seeing as they never actually released edith)
<Hobbsee> C&C is gone, though :(
<Hobbsee> </ random discussion >
<DaSkreech> edith?
<DaSkreech> Who?
<Hobbsee> it was the tool the people at (then) maxis used to create the objects.
<bsundsrud> you knew edith too?
<nixternal> archie was the best
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> Jughead
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: editing things in hex instead is fun, y'know :P
<Hobbsee> for the stuff they didnt really have plugins for
<nixternal> not that archie you silly
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah we used to do that for SC tournaments
<DaSkreech> Umm
<nixternal> Archie and Edith Bunker
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech>  I swore never to talk about that
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Those were the days
<nixternal> haha yes
<nixternal> I catch it every now and then on Nick at Night
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hahahahaha
<Hobbsee> [14:14]  <DaSkreech>  I swore never to talk about that <-- i usually operate on the same
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: You mean the swearing?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, the stuff about the sims, actually
<DaSkreech> ah yeah :-)
<DaSkreech> Sims is great
<DaSkreech> Wish they still had the music in Sims2 :-(
<Hobbsee> and my website design is not so bad...ish.
<Hobbsee> you can grab the sims 1 music, iirc
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I have a playlist
<DaSkreech> I'm unfortunately addicted to simolease lyrics
<DaSkreech> hi Mez
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: *grin*
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: you cant seem to get the ts2 songs out, though.
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech>  sucks the
* Hobbsee has no insider contacts to get them out, either.
<DaSkreech> I wonder if they would be so nice as to have them on the website
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<Hobbsee> some of htem, maybe
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide | mhb
<ubotu> mhb: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<DaSkreech>  EA should use that money to buy a soul
<Hobbsee> EA couldnt be that sensible.
<DaSkreech> You mean like making the games Linux compatible?
<Hobbsee> now that'd be nice....
<Hobbsee> ts1 has a linux port, though.  not the expansions, though
<DaSkreech> a port?
<DaSkreech>  serious?
<Hobbsee> mandriva made one.
<DaSkreech> http://thesims2.ea.com/getcoolstuff/index.php?pid=GetCoolStuff
<DaSkreech> You can buy the music
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: means it should be easy enough to pirate.
<Hobbsee> er, "obtain"
<DaSkreech> what aaarrrrrrr you talking about?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> EA's copy protection sucks.
<DaSkreech> http://talklikeapirate.com
<Hobbsee> then again, their games are of beta quality when they release, so....
<DaSkreech> yay! They have the lyrics sheeets for the sims songs online
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> jackasses
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> this is to damn scary in here
<DaSkreech> to or from ?
<DaSkreech> http://thesims2.ea.com/getcoolstuff/music/The_Sims_2_Theme.mp3
<DaSkreech> See this I can live with
<nixternal> my lord, you have issues
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: better than your vista ones
<DaSkreech> See.. I could answer you in Simese
<DaSkreech> Cancel Or allow?
<nixternal> *grumble*
<DaSkreech> Heehee :)
<nixternal> dude, that is no f'n joke about the cancel or allow junk
<nixternal> one of my best friends, she just bought a new laptop and it is soooooo slow
<DaSkreech> I had to press 6 of those to click one button
<nixternal> it is a crazy fast rig, but vista is god awful on it
<DaSkreech> was really annoying
<Hobbsee> oh way cool.  sway is actually a real song, too.
<DaSkreech> I'm listening to banana_blaster.mp3
<DaSkreech> The BNL ones are a little too much
<Hobbsee> BNL?
<DaSkreech> Bare naked Ladies
* DaSkreech ponders too much bare naked ladies
<DaSkreech> In any case they apparently have a full sims album
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<DaSkreech> I could probably do that with DMB but I actually like BNL lyrics so it's a bit off putting
<Hobbsee> gah.  too many bugs.
<DaSkreech> Well they just started shooting up my area
<DaSkreech> Guess it's bed time
* Hobbsee hugs birthdaylogger 
* birthdaylogger smiles :)
* DaSkreech ducks
<DaSkreech>  Ok yeah really
<DaSkreech> getting closer now
<DaSkreech> Night
<_StefanS_> morning
<Hobbsee> morning!
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<Riddell> new k3b is out
<Riddell> _czessi: when should I get the poster stand sent?
<Riddell> Nightrose: how would you fancy merging qcomicbook?
<Nightrose> Riddell: sorry - very busy learning for my exam next monday :-(
<Riddell> ooh, good luck
<Nightrose> ;-) thx
* Nightrose hates examtime
<Nightrose> 2 months of no life for me *g*
<Hobbsee> greetings
<ScottK> Greetings Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<ScottK> Well I've upgraded to Gutsy now.  It at least feels faster to start with.
<Hobbsee> woo!
<ScottK> Upgrading from Feisty + KDE 3.5.7 to Gutsy I got a number of file conflicts - package kyyy tried to install file whatever, but whatever was installed by package kzzz.  Is this known/being worked are would a report be useful?
<Hobbsee> a bug report of them all would be useful.  please target it to tribe 4
<ScottK> OK.  I was afraid you were going to say that.  Good thing I took notes.
<Hobbsee> as in, it's not feature freeze and such yet, so everything still moves around a bit
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i know about the libkdepim file conflict
<Hobbsee> but nothing else
<ScottK> Which package do I file the bug against, the conflictor or the conflictee?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-meta will do
<ScottK> OK.  WIll do.
<ScottK> I verified the gnupg changes we did and they are good.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<ScottK> BTW, dunno if you noticed, but Kmail GPG and S/MIME by default were the only Gutsy changes in that section of the last UWN.
<Hobbsee> yeah...we need to find some more
<Hobbsee> the recent kde4 snapshot would be news, but we dont want people running it, and filing billiions of bugs
<ScottK> I would encourage people to just go to the wiki page for the next UWN and add stuff.  That's how the Kmail stuff got in there.
<Hobbsee> sounds smart.
<Hobbsee> i would encourage you to post that to the mailing list :)
<ScottK> OK.  I'll add that to my list.
<Hobbsee> as in, kubuntu-meta i'll get bug reports about.  although any predone bugs will be under their respective packages, fo course
<ScottK> Sure.  I'll do my best on the packages.
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: For kdepim can all file conflicts go in that one bug or do you want one bug per conflict within kdepim?
<Hobbsee> no, that one bug is great
<ScottK> OK.
<Hobbsee> (as all the conflicts are in one source package anyway)
<ScottK> The bad news is that I found a lot more in kdepim.  The good news is I installed every binary package in kdepim, so this should be all of them.
<Hobbsee> great :)
<Hobbsee> we do need to test this later anyway, so it's all good :)
<ScottK> OK.  Bug #119664 is commented.  Kdepim was about 75% of the problem.  Off to do the rest.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119664 in kdepim "Kubuntu upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy failed due to conflicting file in kdepimlibs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119664
<Hobbsee> great :)
<ScottK> OK.  Done filing bugs for the moment.
<Riddell> ScottK: upgrade bugs?
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> BTW, that update-maanger bug for low memory systems is going to be a bitch to fix.
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell!
<mhb> ScottK: which one?
<ScottK> mhb: gimme a sec and I'll get you the number.
<Riddell> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Riddell> ScottK: you said it was due to a large list?
<ScottK> I think so or too much information cached.
<Tonio_> yop
<Riddell> ScottK: what makes you think that?
<ScottK> Bug #107188
<Hobbsee> i think i know what's up with that bug, i'll have a look sometime
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER]  [kde]  Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<Riddell> ScottK: the problem is in the forkpty function of the embedded konsole I'm sure
<Hobbsee> oh, not that one.  imeant the conflict one
<mhb> ScottK: it's not really about not having memory, although it tends to show only on lower memory systems
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I traced it as far as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107188/comments/60 where python goes from ~120mb to ~750 mb in less than one second.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER]  [kde]  Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: but if that were the case it would mean the gtk frontend had the same issue
<ScottK> That's true.
<mhb> ScottK: and it's an evil one, gdebi-kde is plagued by this one, too
<ScottK> OK.
<mhb> ScottK: I am quite certain it's a KDE-only bug, related to python-kde and konsole kpart
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well I got as far as the memory bloat happened while executing the commented line in update-manager.  I took a stab at trying to follow things from there.
<ScottK> My eyes got watery and I gave up and used the text mode installer.
<ScottK> Which, if it were just the cache wouldn't have worked either.
<mhb> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kde3/+bug/117731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,New] 
* ScottK looks
<mhb> ScottK: that is my attempt at finding some information
<mhb> ScottK: the key that might help us fix this issue is that Edgy with pre-update repositories is not affected
<ScottK> Interesting, but note that the update-manager bug was first filed against Edgy though.
<mhb> ScottK: yes, edgy without pre update repositories is affected
<ScottK> Ah.
<mhb> ScottK: but with packages from those repos, it vanishes
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> I wonder what magic Riddell there?
<mhb> ScottK: if you had the time, you might try installing a chroot edgy system and find the magic
<ScottK> Too bad LP doesn't support bug dependencies.
<ScottK> If...
* ScottK ponders an update manager patch to kick you to text mode if memory + swap is less than 1gb as a work around.
<ScottK> or maybe 1.5
<mhb> ScottK: I'd say let's find the magic package / line of code that makes Edgy with pre-update repos tick :o)
<manchicken> Is it just me, or is the kubuntu logo icon missing from the latest adept?
<manchicken> Anybody know what changed in kdebase 3.5.7-1ubuntu12?
<ScottK> mhb: Agreed that's the best approach, but if we get close to the beta without it fixed, it's an option.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: aptitude changelog kdebase.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: iirc, it was the kdesudo patch
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> Lots of meta packages (kdm, kdesktop, etc), are showing up, too.
<ScottK> mhb: Is there a deb-src repository for the pre-upgrade repos?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Neither aptitude nor adept can find that changelog.
<manchicken> That actually makes me feel better about the changelog functionality in adept :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: because the binaries havent built yet
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Then why is it showing up in the repos?
<mhb> ScottK: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/pool-edgy/python-kde3/
<ryanakca> kwwii: Hey, did you change the logo? I'm currently trying to make a box with this kind of texture... http://www.enghelberg.com/eng/GLASS_FROSTED_COFFEE_MUGS10OZ.gif
<mhb> ScottK: I'd bet on this package as the magic one
<ScottK> OK
<mhb> ScottK: sources are there, so if you had a minute of your time :o)
<ScottK> Sure.
<kwwii> ryanakca: nope, didn't find any time on the weekend
<kwwii> ryanakca: isn't that pretty close to the look that we had in edgy/feisty?
<ScottK> mhb: With your reduced test case, I might just get it.
<ryanakca> Riddell: oh, merge qcomicbook? Anybody taken up that offer yet?
<ryanakca> kwwii: umm. I don't remember.
* ryanakca checks
<kwwii> ;-)
<mhb> ScottK: yes, installing one package is faster than upgrading the whole system :o)
<ScottK> Not only that but the trace should be less overwhelming.
<ryanakca> kwwii: ah, yes, http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?album=78&pos=1 :)
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<ScottK> mhb: If I find the fix, will you do the Feisty SRU?
<mhb> ScottK: okay
<ryanakca> kwwii: I'll mess around and find something.
<mhb> ScottK: I've never done a SRU before, so it might be good practice :o)
<kwwii> ryanakca: we can probably simplify that quite a bit though
<kwwii> I would definitely like to change the logo used in any casea
<kwwii> case
<ryanakca> the feisty one?
<kwwii> yepp
<Hobbsee> hiya kwwii :)
* Hobbsee met a person at the airport a few days ago who looked a lot like kwwii 
* Hobbsee was almost goign to say hello
<kwwii> Hobbsee: what? fat and bald?
<Hobbsee> :P
<kwwii> I bet there are a lot of them out there
<Riddell> ryanakca: nope, please go ahead
<mhb> kwwii: do you still have the Kubuntu Feisty usplash SVG on the net?
* Hobbsee wonders how one can have a 4D trackball mouse
<TheInfinity> Hobbsee: it changes in time ;)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<ryanakca> kwwii: hmm... mind tarballing all the Kubuntu/Ubuntu .svgs that you have/that I might need?
<ryanakca> (aka, the logo & the old ones, and the old splash screen stuff)
<kwwii> mhb: yepp, http://sinecera.de/kusplash_feisty_idea2b.svg
<kwwii> ryanakca: well, there really is only the kdm and usplash stuff
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/feisty_kdm2_dark2b.svg
<ryanakca> kwwii: *nods*, then the old KDM files? I have the feisty one, but no edgy
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/usplash_2fc.svg and http://sinecera.de/gdmFrom_2fc.svg is ubuntu
<kwwii> I'll have to dig for the edgy version
<ryanakca> kwwii: thanks :)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/edgy_kdm_final_03c.svg
<kwwii> the window part is the same in both of those, the only difference is the logo
* ryanakca nods, thanks :)
<mhb> kwwii: sorry to be such a bother, but that kubuntu upslash svg was without the progress bar, which is what I'm looking for ... do you happen to have one with the progress bar?
<kwwii> the progress bar should be in another level which is just turned off
<mhb> ah, sorry then :o)
<kwwii> mhb: note that when you are working on the usplash you need to make sure that you do not use too many colors
<kwwii> I was going to pretty much leave the usplash alone, except to make a brighter outline for the blue part
<kwwii> the blue part of the progess bar, I mean
<kwwii> but I would probably just open it in gimp and find one of the indexed colors that is already in the png file instead of starting fresh
<Riddell> Tonio_: ping
<Riddell> Tonio_: I may have thie --nonewdcop stuff working, how do I test it out for real?
<Riddell> how do I have kcontrol launch admin mode with kdesudo instead of kdesu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just build the kdesudo package including your patch
<mhb> kwwii: thank you
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package includes a dpkg-divert to replace kdesu silently
<Tonio_> Riddell: then just use systemsettings
<Tonio_> Riddell: if it doesn't work, I'll check if another command line option is required, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<Riddell> kdesu: Unknown option '-n'.
<kwwii> mhb: no problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we'll have to add this one too....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is probably the last missing option
<mhb> Riddell: I guess you should be able to use your dcop to connect to the elevated app...
<mhb> Riddell: which is the most *real* testing you can get, isn't it? :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: -n is just to not cache the password
<Tonio_> mhb: I think we should fake this option, as sudo is supposed to cache the passwords by default right ?
<Tonio_> mhb: kdesudo should just accept the option and do nothing with it in my opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's your opinion on that point ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: another option is to patch kdelibs not to use the -n for this
<Tonio_> or kdebase depending where the code is :)
<Riddell> "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<Riddell> waa
<mhb> yeah, I know that one well
<mhb> :o)
<Riddell> well, I'm out of ideas
<mhb> Riddell: did you try the ICEAUTHORITY authentication?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> I've set ICEAUTHORITY to point to a file
<Riddell> and run iceauth and added the dcop and ice bits
<Riddell> set DCOPSERVER too of course
<Riddell> and it should work
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange....
<mhb> strange and troubling
<mhb> you were our best hope :o)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't a well acknowledge kde dev help a bt on that point ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I guess aseigo wouldn't reject you :)
<Tonio_> or another one btw
<Riddell> not entirely sure anyone would be willing to help us replace fundamental parts of an obsolete KDE version
<Tonio_> hum, indeed
<mhb> Riddell: could you perhaps make your changes available as a bzr branch (or perhaps commit them)?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the way you tested supposed to be compatible with the way original kdesu does it ?
<Tonio_> or I'd sat "to work the same way"
<Tonio_> s/sat/say
* Tonio_ is tired as hell
<Riddell> yes, I think I know what the problem is, but now I have no idea how to fix it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll make a few tests with your code toonight
<Tonio_> at the moment I just have to get my brain in peace, out of a computer
<Tonio_> I think I'm a bit sick
<Hobbsee> oh dear, not another one
<manchicken> Tonio_: Wuddup homes?
<Tonio_> manchicken: what ?
<Tonio_> :)
<manchicken> What's going on man?
<manchicken> I'm making packages ;)
<manchicken> I'm packing some kate plugins from kde-apps.
<manchicken> I'm not sure I want to actually be a maintainer of them though.
<manchicken> I just want them for my personal use.  If anybody else wants to maintain them, I'll send what I get when I'm done.
<manchicken> Stupid debhelper scripts can't handle spaces in directory names.
<manchicken> Wow, that was easy.
<manchicken> That was really easy.
<manchicken> There's no way that really worked...'
<Tonio_> manchicken: I can review them and polish the packaging if you want :) but not today
<Riddell> err, it seem to have started working
<Riddell> ahem, I mean
<Riddell> I'm a genius, I got it working exactly to plan
<Hobbsee> yay, Riddell!
<mhb> Riddell: don't worry, there's nobody here who doubts about you being genius :o)
<Riddell> pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~jr/kdesudo/nonewdcop if people want to try
<Riddell> it still has all my debugging rubbish in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: did it start working ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will fix this toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about the -n option, did you have to add a fake one ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: for now, I'm thinking it should run sudo -k for the user
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo should run with -k ?
<Tonio_> why so ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups, sorry I mussunderstood you, that's okay I got it now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test your code toonight
<ScottK> I'd appreciate a bit of troubleshooting advice...  Now that I've upgraded to Gutsy, I've no CPU fan and guidance-powermanager says battery not present plus (as it did in Feisty) CPU is at 0.  For the fan (most critically) and the battery question, where do I start?  guidance, hal, kernel, something else... ?
<Riddell> acpi breakage
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
* ScottK will look around.
<Riddell> dunno where best to look, but it sounds low level
<DaSkreech> What does kubuntu do when I leave the room?
<Hobbsee> the gremlins come out
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo segfaults here
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested in systemsettings/fonts installer
<Tonio_> Riddell: does it work for you ?
<Riddell> yes
* Riddell tries on another machine
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing
<DaSkreech> When I come back to my computer the CPU usage is 100%
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Always or sometimes?
<Tonio_> Riddell: args->isSet("newdcop");
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't that be "nonewdcop" instead ?
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> ah...
<ryanakca> Riddell: is qcomicbook on mom yet?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, under universe-manual.html
* ryanakca nods, thanks
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Always sometimes :)
<ScottK> OK.  Well updatedb runs once a day, so that wouldn't likely explain that.
<Riddell> what does top say it is?
<DaSkreech> As soon as I make a motion to see what is taking up that CPU usage it drops back down to normal
<Riddell> coool
<Tonio_> Riddell: out = fopen("/home/jr/OUT", "a+");
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect that might not work here :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, that's the cause of the crash
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> Riddell: works when I create it, you are a genius :)
<Riddell> oh phew
<Tonio_> Riddell: just perfect appart from that :)
* Tonio_ loves Riddell
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> well I'm not having much luck with sudo -k
<Riddell> it doesn't run it on the same pty so it doesn't get cancelled
<Tonio_> Riddell: why using it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: for kdesudo -n
<Tonio_> Riddell: I mean sdo caches passwords
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I can figure out that
<Riddell> yes, and -n is ment to forget them
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not just making a fake option for kesu compatibility
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I suggested before that
<DaSkreech> Is the choose best server still broken in Gutsy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I guess kdesu uses kdesu-stub, running as daemon, so no issues right ?
<Tonio_> with the "no caching password" feature it has
<Riddell> Tonio_: well yes, the problem is it doesn't cache at all :)
<Riddell> that's why we're looking at kdesudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't cache with sudo, but supposed to work with su
<Tonio_> Riddell: at least that's why there is a -n option with kdesu :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not only a matter of cache for me, the point that kdesu doesn't match NOPASSWD sudoers entry is a pure pain for professional usage
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: but thanks to everyone helping, we'll do it ;) except I can't see a solution for the -k issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: except from a daemon working in the background or something, so that the pty stays the same...
<Riddell> ug no, that's the sort of complexity we're trying to avoid
<Riddell> I'm surprised sudo doesn't have a "remove all my timestamps" option
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, just works in a session only
<Tonio_> Riddell: even with command line, sudo -k will not work if used in another tab....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a bit stupid imho
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Think I found it. Stray Firefox
<Tonio_> Riddell: going back home, I'll be connected again at about 9H30
<DaSkreech> Can I tie a PID to a Window title?
<ryanakca> kwwii: http://blog.ryanak.ca/kdm_box_1.png ? Maybe move the drop shadow to the left? And give it more transparency...
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> My Load is heading towards 5 now
<Riddell> run top and keep it running and visible
<DaSkreech> Only thing taking up significant resources is X
<DaSkreech> and one random Konqueror which jumps up to the top then back down
<Riddell> could be flash
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Riddell> do you have strigi running?
<DaSkreech> Kinda funny that the Konqueror window has been runing for about 20 hours longer than X
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Can't get it to work nicely
<DaSkreech> And load is down to 2
<DaSkreech> I swear everytime I try to find out what's going on the system stops doing it
<DaSkreech> down to 1.1 now
* DaSkreech gives up. The Gremlins win
<kwwii> re
<ScottK> Is this right?  Bug #127778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127778 in gpgme "KDE4 needs GPGME 0.4.5 to compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127778
<ScottK> Since neither Ubuntu nor Debian have a version that new, I'm guessing not.
<kwwii> ryanakca: looking pretty good man!
<kwwii> erm, assuming your a man :p
<ryanakca> kwwii: thanks
<ryanakca> Haha, yes. Unless 'Ryan' can be a girl's name as well.
<DaSkreech> IT can
<kwwii> well, you never know - don't want to be sexist on irc :p
<ryanakca> nope. I guess you could devine 'Ryana' from ryanakca.
<DaSkreech> From Kansas City. America ?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: You're from Kansas City?
<DaSkreech> No Ryana is
<ScottK> Ah.
<ryanakca> hmm. I'll touch it up, and then go to the pool... and then I'll merge qcomicbook and get back to the groupware server
<ScottK> ryanakca: Me too (from KC).
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: no, RYAN A. Kavanagh CAnada.
<ScottK> Ah.
<kwwii> ScottK: I was born in kansas city
<ScottK> Where?
<DaSkreech> Ryan a. Ryana Potato Potatoe
<ryanakca> If I moved to the ux, I guess I'd become ryanakuk, hehe
<kwwii> ScottK: actually, I was born in a hospital in kc, we lived on a horse farm in peculiar
<ScottK> Ah ha.  Not so far away.
<kwwii> we have quite a few kubuntu devs from the midwest
<ScottK> AFAICT, only imbrandon hasn't escaped that immediate area.
* ryanakca wonders on any Ontarians... I know we have quite a few Ubuntu people in Toronto... Kubuntu, dunno
<kwwii> ScottK: nixternal is from the chicago area
<ScottK> Yes.  Manchicken too.
<ScottK> I was commenting on escaping from the Kansas City area.
<ScottK> The Baltimore/Washington area doesn't seem to have inspired a lot of joiners.  Just me (and crimsun now that he's moved here) afaik.
<kwwii> well, I escaped kc big-time :-)
<DaSkreech> whee Load of 10
<ryanakca> kwwii: I'm quite pleased with it and it's metalic look, but, any suggestions? http://blog.ryanak.ca/kdm_mockup_with_wallpaper_1.png (I'd wait for your updated logo before including it in k-d-s if we do keep it though.)
<kwwii> ryanakca: looks nice...one suggestion though, we should probably put the logo back inside the box (like dapper and before) if we don't make it semi-transparent
<nixternal> gnomefreak: you around at all?
<kwwii> ryanakca: I will do some work on the logo soon (tomorrow or the next day)
<ryanakca> kwwii: ok. ping me when you're done :)
* ryanakca --> pool
<kwwii> ryanakca: will do
<manchicken> Sweet.  My money for my new machine showed up.
<DaSkreech> Chicken Feed?
<rbrunhuber> oh cool manchicken. my ubuntu vserver was just initialised...
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Groovy.  Ubuntu server is nice :)
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : it was really hard to get though. You can have debian on every corner but ubuntu ...
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : was thinking very long about debian or ubuntu. But man, I believe in (k)ubuntu so I opted for ubuntu.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: That's a good lad :)
<Riddell> it's Hobbsee's birthday?
<rbrunhuber> Hi Riddell: As I told you I played around with the kde4 packages. Startup was quite seamless, but every single entry in the menus are doubled so I do not know what is the kde4 variant of a program and what kde3. So i had a nice segfault party :-)
<ScottK> mhb: Still around?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: yeah, that will happen
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: thanks
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: do you think it's still useful for me to announce it on kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Was
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : I think it is just "hot", so if you include the "only for developers" stance and maybe a link to the live cd it is worth a news on kubuntu.org. And at least it will stop annoying beings like me to ask you how to use it :-)
<Riddell> fabo: are you packaging ksniffer  0.3?
<Riddell> fabo: I suspect it needs X-KDE-RootOnly=true added to the .desktop file, from talking to slacky
<manchicken> Sweet.  The Dell is on its way.
<DaSkreech> rbrunhuber: For server? Why?
<fabo> Riddell: ok, i'll add it
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech: ???
<DaSkreech> rbrunhuber: You said you believe in kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> What about it makes it a better server than debian ?
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech : Yes I believe in kubuntu and ubuntu (on the desktop). This is way I preferred ubuntu over debian.
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech : way=why
<DaSkreech> Ah Thought you were installing a server
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech: No i rent a vserver running on edgy today.
<DaSkreech> Ok
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know if there's anything fancy or non-standard about the OEM Dell's?
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech : It does not make ubuntu a better server than debian. I just have a ubuntu server running at home so I hope i can copy, shake and paste most of the config files. And why not try something new, everybody has a debian or suse server.
<manchicken> I just ordered one.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<manchicken> It'll be here in about 3 weeks or so, and I plan on kubuntufying it right away.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : I have a dell laptop. The only thing i had troubles was the wlan card. I swapped the broadcom against a intel and everything is running fine now. The maintainer of the dell kernel module claims they have dirty hacks in their bios though.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Ask them for a Made for Ubuntu Sticker :)
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Well the OEM Ubuntu Dells have the intel 3945 in there out of the box.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I think they already put those on there.
<DaSkreech> Seriously?
<DaSkreech> That's cool
<DaSkreech> Can you buy them separate ?
<manchicken> I don't believe so.
<manchicken> All of the OEMs seem to be putting Intel wifi cards in.
<manchicken> I'm excited :)
<rbrunhuber> intel made a clever move (spent it's marketing bucks wisely) a lot of people want a centrino now. I think that's the reason why most oems plug those cards now.
<rbrunhuber> pcs with the "sleeping heart sticker" = centrino sell a lot better than those without even if the latter machine is better for the same price.
<manchicken> I think it's the pricepoint.
<manchicken> It's just a shame that Intel decided to give Free Software the finger, that's all.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : what?
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : i thought the intel cards are the best supported now?!
<manchicken> Intel snubbed Free Software hackers when it came time to write linux kernel drivers.
<manchicken> IIRC, the support is in the form of proprietary drivers.
<manchicken> Which is not really support.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : i thought they use a firmware now like everyone?
<manchicken> Realtek from what I understand has several wifi cards that don't require any proprietary software.
<ScottK> Just a reminder (while everyone here is busy slamming Intel) that they do a bang up job in free video driver support.
<rbrunhuber> don't know just had a real hard time with a rtl8187 and a ralink rt73 usb stick now
<manchicken> ScottK: True that.  It's a product-by-product issue, not a company-by-company issue.
<manchicken> ScottK: Even Microsoft releases Free Software ;)
<ScottK> Well at least the part of Intel that does their video appears to really get it.  My desktop has embedded intel graphics and I've never had to install any proprietary video drivers.
<rbrunhuber> But they often opt to implement only have the functionality (see rotor ). They don't need blops because they just do not implement the interesting things :-)
<manchicken> ScottK: Yup.  I'm looking forward to my i945 as well.
<manchicken> Although I don't know if it's the 945 in my machine, or their newer one...
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: I don't think I understand what you just said there.
<manchicken> Oh, you're talking about realtek?
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : no i was just talking about microsoft.
<manchicken> From what I understand, there are fully functional wireless cards requiring zero non-free software.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Oh, no, Microsoft has some free software projects.  They just depend on non-free OS libraries.
<manchicken> And require non-free IDEs to compile.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : i could not find a completly free supported wlan usb stick.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: USB sticks are a limited breed.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: I think PCMCIA has the best free software support.
<manchicken> Maybe PCI, too.
<rbrunhuber> The coolest one was a rt73 on ubuntu feisty. It worked like the turbo button on my ancient 386 DX 40. If you plug it in the machine gets a real snail. If you plug it out again it dies.
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I just hope that the /Dell relationship
<manchicken> I just hope that the Canonical/Dell relationship yields fewer problems like this and not more of the same.
* manchicken stabs keyboard.
<rbrunhuber> Not nice. Because there is a working driver it's just not in the ubuntu repository. It's the serialmonkey driver.
<rbrunhuber> And in launchpad the bugs keep stacking up but they are all marked as wishlist. Bad thing!
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Are you on feisty?
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: I doubt you'll see something like that backported to feisty.  You may see it in gutsy though.  Especially if you work on it and get a sponsor :)
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : Yes installed them on two different feisty machines the last days. The first bugreports seem to come from the dapper area. So this seems to be more a no-show than a show in feisty.
<rbrunhuber> show in gutsy
<Riddell> manchicken: they make some changes I believe but I don't know what they are and they're not very significant, mostly hardware support I suspect
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm hoping for some artwork, too :)
<Riddell> I don't think they change it
<Riddell> you'd have to ask someone who has one
<manchicken> Riddell: It'd be nice if it came with some built-in widescreen friendly wallpapers.
<manchicken> We don't have very much widescreen friendly artwork.
<manchicken> I can't really complain that loud though, as I cannot do the artwork thing at all :)
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : I'd prefer to put more effort in my "easy smartcard for every one vision"
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: What exactly is that?
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : don't laugh at me. It is just a thought that keeps me busy.
<cyber_cop> Hi kubuntu developers
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: I'm not laughing.  I'm confused.  I don't know what you're talking about :)
<manchicken> cyber_cop: Hi cop of cyber.
<cyber_cop> I Turkish kubuntu user
<cyber_cop> slow english
<cyber_cop> bad speak
<manchicken> cyber_cop: Ah.  What's goin' on?
<cyber_cop> my problem graphics card
<cyber_cop> my chipset via P4M900
<cyber_cop> not installed
<cyber_cop> graphics card via chrome9
<cyber_cop> not intalled
<cyber_cop> help me please
<manchicken> cyber_cop: Have you tried asking in #kubuntu?  There are a lot more folks with a much more diverse hardware set there.
<manchicken> Whereas I've never even heard of that card.
<cyber_cop> kubuntu not support
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : Think of this: If you see a company with a working smartcard infrastructure everything is totally easy: Logon to your desktop: Plugin smartcard, enter passphrase, done. Sign email:  Plugin smartcard, enter passphrase, done. Login to a remote server: you guess it: Plugin smartcard, enter passphrase, done.
<cyber_cop> help please
<manchicken> cyber_cop: #kubuntu is support.
<manchicken> cyber_cop: That is precisely what #kubuntu is for.
<cyber_cop> yes support channel
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : Why don't we have this in linux?
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Ah.  I've heard of that before.  As long as it's not using RFID I'm cool with it.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Two reasons: lack of hardware, we tend to have higher security expectations.
<cyber_cop> manchicken: my speak english bad
<cyber_cop> kubuntu channel writes quickly quickly quickly quickly
<manchicken> cyber_cop: This isn't the support channel.  #kubuntu is the support channel.  This is the development channel.  I have never heard of your graphics card or your problem before.
<manchicken> cyber_cop: I really think you'd find more support in #kubuntu or on wiki.ubuntu.com
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : no rfid or any other obscure things. "Just" a smartcard or usb token, some wizards or assistants and a ton of software/application support needed. :-)
<cyber_cop> :((  I'm go
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: If you do come up with something like that, make sure you take different architectures into account.
<cyber_cop> format to kubuntu
<cyber_cop> because problem graphics card
<cyber_cop> and not support
<manchicken> cyber_cop: You will find support for the graphics card in #kubuntu.
<cyber_cop> I search search
<manchicken> cyber_cop: We don't usually deal with configuration or hardware issues in here.
<cyber_cop> not support
<cyber_cop> web link please
<manchicken> cyber_cop: Yes, support.  They can help you in #kubuntu.
<cyber_cop> link adress
<rbrunhuber> cyber_cop: Please try asking in #kubuntu. Normally people who support you write your name at the beginning of the line so you can easily follow even if your english is slow
<manchicken> cyber_cop: I don't have one.
<cyber_cop> via P4M900 chipsett
<manchicken> cyber_cop: Ask in #kubuntu
<cyber_cop> I dont no
<cyber_cop> slow english
* manchicken gives up.
<cyber_cop> my send support link
<cyber_cop> driver install link
<cyber_cop> please
<rbrunhuber> cyber_cop: let's go to #kubuntu. Follow me!
<cyber_cop> erenko:
<cyber_cop> selamlar
<cyber_cop> yaw bana yardm eden yokmu burda
<erenko> selam cyber_cop
<cyber_cop> ingilizcem ok iyi deil
<cyber_cop> selamlar
<erenko> Senin iin zld
<cyber_cop> adamlara derdimi anlatamadm
<erenko> TR kanalna bak
<cyber_cop> bakyom tamam reis
<Riddell> ?
<manchicken> I think I'll need to brush up on my turkish.
<erenko> sorry,
<manchicken> No, don't apologize :)
<manchicken> He was having a hard time understanding our English :)
<erenko> :)
<manchicken> I do think he would find more help for his situation in #kubuntu (is there a turkish channel for #kubuntu?)
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : the problem up to now is you can get all the functionality you want but you end up with dozens highly customized configs and an large array of smartcards. One is not supported by gpg the next not with pkcs11 next not with pkcs15 one not with hbci... and so on.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ping
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: I think anything that we do towards that end needs to be standardized against gnupg.
<erenko> Turkish channel #kubuntu-turkiye - Turkish web site : www.kubuntu-tr.org
<manchicken> That seems to be the standard for encryption and protection in GNU/Linux.  Makes sense to stick with what works and is already established.
<cyber_cop> erenko: my channell #kubuntu.tr
<cyber_cop> I love kubuntu
<cyber_cop> :))
<manchicken> cyber_cop: And kubuntu loves you.
<manchicken> But only platonically.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : Although i did not understand what you meant with: we tend to have higher security expectations?
<DaSkreech> Wow
<DaSkreech> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DaSkreech> That so totally rocks
<cyber_cop> manchicken: thank you very much
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: Most smart card implementations I've seen are pretty insecure.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: As many of them use weak encryption, or hold keys in memory.
<manchicken> Holding keys in memory is bad.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : i've never looked in one in detail. But i think this should be fixable.
<manchicken> rbrunhuber: If someone were to do a smartcard implementation well, I think it would actually be more along the lines of GnuPG with your secret key on a USB stick.
<manchicken> But then you need to make sure that you have that backed up and that you never let anybody borrow that stick.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : Everyone is cooking his own soup. Nobody which is recognised in the public seems to put energy in this. It would really cool if for instance Canonical/Ubuntu would push this.
<ScottK> IIRC from looking at the source package, I think that some of the smart card support in gnupg2 is not compiled into the Ubuntu packages.
<rbrunhuber> manchicken : As you said keys in memory are bad. In one case because the key might be readable in the other because the key might not be "readable"
<ScottK> A first thing to look at would be to look at gnupg/gnupg2 and make sure we are using all of what we have already.
<rbrunhuber> A lot of packages in ubuntu are missing smartcard support. also true for ssh-client.
* ScottK notes there are newer releases of both gnupg and gnupg2 than we have in Gutsy right now.
<rbrunhuber> Let's try this top-down. Let's assume no security problems, no arch problems, maybe not even hardware/software support problems.
<ScottK> On a more Kubuntu oriented note, someone might want to work on porting pinentry-qt from qt3 to qt4....
<rbrunhuber> No comes the setting: Imagine: You install *buntu. No comes the choice: Create regular user or create smartcard user.
<rbrunhuber> if you opt for sc user a private/public key pair for your user to login is created. pam is configured to let you in with the key. the pub key is placed in the right folder ~/.ssh/authorized_keys or something.
<rbrunhuber> I see this is getting to far. I just should try to write this down in a document and just publish it.
<rbrunhuber> If nobody wants to read it I rewrite a few pages and republish it as a sci-fi novel :-9
<ScottK> It's a good idea for a spec.
<ScottK> You ought to be connected to the ldap/pam stuff that's going on in #ubuntu-server too.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: pong
<rbrunhuber> ScottK : Visited them last time they seem to hack a tool called "authconfig".
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Gutsy+1 is LTS ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> 99% certainly anyway
<DaSkreech> OK
<ScottK> Riddell: LTS for KDE3, KDE4, or both?
<DaSkreech>  so we should have LTS -> LTS upgrade ?
<Riddell> KDE 3
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: I was able to get changes made in the gnupg packages to support having Kmail PGP and S/MIME encryption, so I think you sould follow up on this idea and see what you can do.
<rbrunhuber> ScottK : I'm a bit afraid to get my fingers on such security related packages.
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: Since you aren't core-deb you can't break anything.
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: I'd suggest write out your spec and then discuss it with keescook.  He's open to outside contributions, but won't let you do anything stupid.
<rbrunhuber> ScottK : Thanks for the hint just wrote down the name.
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: Remember it's people like you making good ideas and running with them that make Kubuntu better.
<rbrunhuber> ScottK :  Where can I find keescook normally?
<ScottK> #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> He's at Ubuntu Live just now I believe.
<rbrunhuber> Thank you all. Have to go now. See You.
<DaSkreech> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<screemo> Whats that kfindapp thing called ?
<_StefanS_> uhm.. kappfinder..
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: for KWin's new video recording effect you might want to checkout http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6155 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6156
<DaSkreech> I guess that doesn't get looked at until the gutsy+1 interation?
<birthdaylogger> I thought KDE 4.0 builds will be available for gutsy?
<DaSkreech> They will
<birthdaylogger> just makes sense to support an ultimate set of features IMO
<ScottK> We are supposed to have KDE 4 packages in Universe for Gutsy.
<DaSkreech> And gutsy+1 I'd assume
<DaSkreech> Then... main! :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: I'm not sure if they get into main unless KDE4 will be the default
<DaSkreech> Then... main! :)
<DaSkreech> Muwahahahaha
<mhb> DaSkreech: and Riddell already stated KDE3 will be the default for the next LTS
<DaSkreech> mhb: Umm yeah. that covers gutsy+1
<mhb> DaSkreech: I'm not very happy about it, to be honest
<DaSkreech> about which?
<mhb> DaSkreech: KDE4 being default in Kubuntu one year after it is released
<DaSkreech> mhb: prefer it the day it's released?
<imbrandon> ScottK, kwwii, DaSkreech , yea i'm in KC ( Kansas City ) , kwwii is from here too ( although in germany now iirc )
<imbrandon> anyhow yea, i'm still in the midwest swing
* DaSkreech pushes the Midwest swing
<ScottK> imbrandon: Hi.  I grew up there, but haven't lived there since before college.
<imbrandon> i grew up here, moved away for 10+ years, then moved back about a year ago and bought a house
<imbrandon> what part of KC did youi grow up in ?
<mhb> DaSkreech: no (KDE4 will be buggy to some extent), but the gutsy+1 seemed to be the optimal time, with enough time to build packages, do some custom artwork and stuff
<ScottK> imbrandon: Kansas City, KS, Leawood, KS, and Overland Park, KS (my Dad still lives there).
<imbrandon> ahh cool, i work in OP
<DaSkreech> mhb: Maybe you can petition Riddell for a KDE4 CD with support but the Official LTS line is KDE3
<ScottK> imbrandon: Where?
<imbrandon> i live in raymore now ( just a tad south of KC )
<ScottK> Yep.  I've been there.
<imbrandon> ScottK, GSI ( bigest PCI compliant hosting company in the USA )
* ScottK was thikning maybe Sprint.
<ScottK> thikning/thinking
<imbrandon> sprint closed down their datacenter and colo's with us now
<ScottK> Interesting.
<imbrandon> bout 6month sto a year ago
<imbrandon> s/sto/to
* ScottK needs a colo near Baltimore, MD.  Any suggestions?
<mhb> DaSkreech: haha :o) I am the last person that wants to create tensions in the team
<imbrandon> actualy i do know of a good colo place there
<DaSkreech> mhb: What tension?
<imbrandon> my buddy used to have a few servers there
<ScottK> imbrandon: Cool (for a small business)?
<imbrandon> lemme dig up the number and i'll mail it to ya
<imbrandon> yea
<ScottK> Thanks.
<imbrandon> he only had like 3 or 4 servers there
<imbrandon> real reasonable
<DaSkreech> I think that Riddell would probably want a KDE4 around that time already but the issue is LTS
* ScottK is getting tired of pretending my basement pretending to be a data center.
<DaSkreech> Might it be possible to have a LTS KDE3 Cd and a non LTS KDE4 ?
<imbrandon> possible, not highly likely
<DaSkreech> so it would move from undefault unsupported KDE4 CD to undefault supoprted KDE4 CD to default supported KDE4 kubuntu ?
* ScottK would be stunned to find out you couldn't configure it to KDE 4 to start.
* ScottK has got to run.
<ScottK> See you all later.
<mhb> DaSkreech: you see, we're much more a community project than Ubuntu is. That means we can do whatever we want, provided somebody actually does it :o)
<DaSkreech> mhb: as long as it doesn't deal with support :) Unless you have someone willing to be awake 24-7 for a few years
<mhb> DaSkreech: yeah, support :o)
<mhb> DaSkreech: another dangerous topic.
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> Well.. that's the only topic as far as I know
<DaSkreech> is there another issue on the table?
<mhb> DaSkreech: from what I know, C. is not making much money from Kubuntu, so they're not planning to put more money into it
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure what that has to do with KDE4
<mhb> DaSkreech: I said "another" dangerous topic. There may be a connection, who knows :o)
<mhb> anyway, time for bed, see you DaSkreech and all the others
<DaSkreech> What was the first dangerous topic?
* DaSkreech is confused
<DaSkreech> Damn you mhb!!!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-24
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:nixternal] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> I think we have some broken KDE after todays updates
<DaSkreech> Some broken KDE?
<nixternal> ya, my Konqui keeps locking up now..but it may not be kdebase related, seeing only one thing was changed, and it has nothing to do with konqui or anything else...just mounting stuff
<nixternal> and notify-send stopped working
<DaSkreech> Hal?
<nixternal> I don't see any hal changes though
<n8k99> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> pong
<n8k99> im gonna be in chicago over the weekend- til tuesday
<nixternal> next weekend?
<n8k99> this coming
<nixternal> hrmm...I will be out of town with my daughter this weekend :(
<n8k99> how bout mon or tues?
<nixternal> tuesday I will be back around, I have class from 12 to 5
<nixternal> maybe monday?
<n8k99> daytime?
<nixternal> possibly
<DaSkreech> NIght!@!
<gnomefreak> nixternal: im here, im away from home for 4 weeks give or take and fighting connection issues but i think i won, im out for night
<nixternal> anyone with gutsy able to reproduce bug 127876
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127876 in kdebase "Konqueror and Adobe Flashplayer - Konqui locks up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127876
<saispo> hi
<saispo> can i suggest something about Depends on kubuntu-desktop ?
<mikkael> i know gutsy got a new splash screen, with another color scheme, i saw this on screenshots on some sites, so i upgraded from feisty some time ago (tribe 1) and the new spalsh isnt here :(
<Mez> mikkael, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Mez> aka
<Mez> upgrade ;)
<Mez> lol
<mikkael> that doesnt do the trick
<mikkael> btw whats dselect-upgrade ?
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> jdong: you know there's a new ktorrent?
<Hobbsee> saispo: what was the suggestion?
<saispo> Hobbsee: hmmm, i think i'm wrong
<saispo> it's about avahi-autoipd
<saispo> i think you may push it in Suggests, not in Depends
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it was my birthday on the 22nd, yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: congratulations
<Hobbsee> ;0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm old now :P
<Hobbsee> saispo: what makes you say that?
<saispo> because it creates a default route with a metric 1000 on the first network interfaces
<Riddell> saispo: we're changing it now
<saispo> ok
<Hobbsee> mhb: are you following the kde discussions about delaying the release of kde 4?
<Riddell> ou est tonio?
<Riddell> I wonder if I can just upload kdesudo without him
<Hobbsee> mhb: currently, the metapackages only contain packages in main.  there is talk of this changing, with ubuntu-studio, etc.
<Hobbsee> mhb: with that being changed, kubuntu kde4 unsupported ( in the way that ubuntu-studio and xubuntu are) is presumably fine.
<Hobbsee> assuming that apt bug gets fixed, too
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Can someone help me get KDE 4 running under Gutsy? I followed the instructions here - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php - and it just crashes my X session and returns me to the login screen when I try logging in to the KDE 4 session.
<Riddell> contrast83: try installing alpha 2 packages from feisty-backports
<mhb> Hobbsee: no, I don't follow those discussions
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that local problem on my machine or is openoffice broken ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed nspluginviewer is broken the same way
<Tonio_> I suspect a problem with yesterdays libs upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, tested kdesudo, everything is just perfect except the missing -n functionnality
<Riddell> I've not upgraded since tribe 3
<Riddell> Tonio_: we should upload kdesudo then, do you want to do it or I?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do it
<contrast83> Riddell: Umm... Ok. So uninstall everything I already installed (I should clarify - I installed from the Gutsy repo, not the one on that page), then add the feisty backports repo and install kde4base-dev package from that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also release a tarball on kde-apps this we
<Riddell> contrast83: if you installed from gutsy then that's alpha 2
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'l prepare the package during lunch so that you and Hobbsee can review it today :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: want me to write the main inclusion report?
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you clean your code from the debu things or not ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be nice yes ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did yes, it should be good to merge my branch
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that ooo problem a known one or should I report ?
<contrast83> Riddell: Yeah, that's what I did. I've got 3.91.0 installed, and I followed the directions for setting up a seperate session.
<Riddell> Tonio_: no idea, ask calc (when he wakes up)
<Riddell> contrast83: do individual applications work?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<contrast83> Riddell: Sorry, how would I find that out if I can't get into the KDE 4 session?
<Tonio_> Riddell: why a copying.lib file ?
<Riddell> contrast83: set the environment variables and run from a command line (under kde 3)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no lib nore 2 licences
<Riddell> Tonio_: files in admin/ are LGPL
<mhb> Hobbsee: are those discussions on the internet?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oops, true :)
<Riddell> mhb: kde-release mailing list I expect
<Riddell> mhb: although it was also discussed over a stuffed crust with sweetcorn in Pizza Hut
<contrast83> Riddell: Will I have a hard time setting those env. variables back to normal (given I'm somewhat of a newb :-\ )?
<Riddell> contrast83: no, you'd just close the terminal
<contrast83> Oh ok. Thanks, one sec...
<contrast83> Riddell: Yeah, individual programs start
<contrast83> Any ideas why the KDE 4 session would be crashing X?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> hard to debug too
<Riddell> contrast83: do you have kde4base-dev installed?
<contrast83> yeah
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm reading through the kde-release-team ML and I'm starting to believe that following those discussions is close to impossible :o)
<Riddell> try installing xserver-xephyr and running a session in that
<mhb> Hobbsee: the whole "gamma" concept sounds rather confusing to me, but it's probably me :o)
<contrast83> Riddell: Was just looking back over the instructions. I misread something, my (stupid) mistake. Thanks anyway for your help though
<Riddell> Tonio_: I made another commit to kdesudo you could merge in
<Riddell> kdesudo: MainInclusionReportKdesudo
<Riddell> kiosktool: MainInclusionReportKiosktool
<Riddell> made
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you contacted the original author at all?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did, no response to the mail
<Riddell> fair enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, I'll merge your changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: should my name appear ? I mean I'm not coding on it :) mhb did most of the job
<Tonio_> about the copyright file I mean
<Riddell> Tonio_: you could put in all the copyright lines I put in kdesudo.cpp
<mhb> Tonio_: that's silly
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's the one after the alpha and betas
<Hobbsee> yes, the release team ML
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool
<Riddell> I missed out stefan since he didn't commit with a useful e-mail
<Tonio_> mhb: what's silly ? :)
<mhb> Tonio_: my work on kdesudo wasn't that great
<Tonio_> mhb: mine wasn't too :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: the way I understand it "gamma" = final, but not ready for common users
<Tonio_> mhb: I just fixed the code needed so that the old code worked on modern sudo
<Tonio_> nothing else
<Hobbsee> mhb: i think so.  well, where most of the apps are mostly ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: kio-umountwrapper is in main
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should change the seeds to install it
<Riddell> Tonio_: i did
<Tonio_> Riddell: you rock :)
<Riddell> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: merged your changes and uploading kdesudo
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we have 2.0 final of knm in our repos?
<Hobbsee> or only a SVN snapshot?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: svn, I have to update the package :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: feel free to do it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: woo!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'll have a look
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  this would help if i could actually find the original tarball
<Hobbsee> oh, here we are
<Hobbsee> right.  apparently the file doesnt exist
<Hobbsee> Riddell: btw, do you have plans for creating a kde4 metapackage, to bring in all the needed bits?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde4base seems to do well
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right
<Hobbsee>  /build/buildd/krusader-1.80.0/./krusader/Dialogs/krdialogs.cpp:183: error: call of overloaded 'KDialogBase()' is ambiguous
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
* Hobbsee wonders if that's due to kdesudo patching
<Riddell> I'd expect so
<Riddell> hasn't that patch been removed?
<Hobbsee> i thought so, but...perhaps not
<Tonio_> Riddell: it had been rewrote by _StefanS_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested it with an amarok build, it worked....
<Tonio_> Riddell: so there is still a kdelibs patch for kdesudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can remove it atm, since the client patch has been removed too
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it has been rewritten
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and I haven't any problems with it
<_StefanS_> haven't had any..
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: are you running a full updated gutsy ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yes
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: that was on a buildd
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: let me try it
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: is krusader in the package database?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: it's a sync from debian, the source will be on a.u.c, yes
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: so how can I test it?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_:
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: apt-get source krusader, and build it?
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nobody says it's your fault :)
<_StefanS_> I wasn't sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I know it was reuploaded, I did the upload hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is your pbuilder cache up to date ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can cause the issue too
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know ;) - I just curious to fix it, if there's any probs
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true, but i didnt build it here.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's on the launchpad buildds
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: how do you buil dit ?
<Hobbsee> debuild -rfakeroot, to build it on your system
<Hobbsee> otherwise with a pbuilder
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: forgot I reinstalled... devscripts, cdbs and stuff is kinda needed ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe, yes :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: its building.. lets se
<_StefanS_> see
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: argh... I see your point
<Hobbsee> heh
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lets just drop this whole kdesudo fade.. I cant really see how we're going to fix it.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: too bad.. but we cant have apps that wont build
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: try doing editing this file for testing: /usr/include/kde/kdialogbase.h : line 279, change 'WFlags f=WType_Popup', to 'WFLags f'  and rebuild
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I might have a fix
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will test with kdebase now
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: krusader builds fine now on my installation.
<Hobbsee> great
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: try the patch thingy, and let me know how it goes.
* Hobbsee is intending to head to bed RSN
<Hobbsee> probably after i look at this mozilla stuff, though
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: alright, I will coordinate with Tonio_ to get the update out then
<Hobbsee> great, thanks
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee, Tonio_: the updated patch in your mailbox(es)
<_StefanS_> in/is in
<Hobbsee> yay!
* _StefanS_ needs some glasses
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: will test toonight, not before :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: be sure to bug me if things go bad. btw: the fade and your problem, i'm not sure how we could fix it. I have tried setting 0L as the parent window, but I dont know if that changes anything on your setup ..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: still works on mine no matter what I do..
<_StefanS_> gotta run.
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well the point is that I probably won't commit the patch if there is a risk it just makes kdesudo unusable for some people
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee feel free to review kdesudo :)
<ScottK> Did somebody actually think through the implications for support of installing gdebi by default in kubuntu-desktop or did that just slip in?
<stdin> isn't there a gdebi-kde package?
<ScottK> There is and it's a recommends in kubuntu-desktop for Gutsy.
<ScottK> Which gets installed by default.
<Hobbsee> the problem with support and gdebi is?
<Hobbsee> oh, unofficial packages?
* ScottK predicts that people will not easily understand that when they go clickety, clickety using tools that are installed by default, they've just installed some random crack that's even more dangerous than backports.
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's the only kind you need it for.
<Hobbsee> let us remove dpkg -i too then
<Hobbsee> sometimes test debs, etc
<ScottK> Sure, but you know what you are doing.
<ScottK> Maybe I'm just a curmudgeon, but I think making installing random software from outside the packaging system too easy is not a good idea.
<ScottK> It kind of gets past the entire point of having a distribution.
<Hobbsee> yes, but curbing users isnt a brilliant idea either
<mhb> ScottK: IIRC, gdebi-kde and gdebi shows a warning
<Hobbsee> there are positives and negatives
<ScottK> Not including gdebi in the repos would be curbing the users.  Not installing it by default means you have to take a positive decision to wonder off the reservation.
<ScottK> mhb: People don't read the warnings.  They just clickety, clickety.
<mhb> ScottK: get packing. In order to solve this, we're sending you on an around-the-world trip to educate users. No expenses paid.
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> I think I'm also particularly annoyed as upgrading to Gutsy changed system behavior in a negative way for me (not that it would matter to 99% of people), but I liked that clicking on a .deb in Konqueror fired off ark.
* ScottK spends enough time triaging bugs caused by automatix already.
<ScottK> OK.  I guess it's been thought through and decided.
<ScottK> Back to work.
<mhb> ScottK: well, if they ignore the warning, we cannot do anything else but believe they know what they're doing
<mhb> ScottK: we had several bug reports about not being able to install packages this way.
<jdong> ScottK: lol you've seen the bottom of the forum right?
<ScottK> Well that's a good reason to have it in the repositories.
<ScottK> jdong: No.
<jdong> it's gone now :)
<jdong> but was hilarious while it lasted
<ScottK> What was that?
<jdong> we added a "most searched keywords" statistic
<jdong> and someone search-bombed "AUTOMATIX SUCKS"
<ScottK> Ah.
<Hobbsee> jdong: hahahaha, nice
* ScottK wonders why you removed it then?
<jdong> ScottK: if we left it there for too long we would've gotten complaints...
<ScottK> Anything that sigkills dpkg does.
<mhb> ScottK: and of course you can set it to open with Ark, can't you?
<mhb> ScottK: I'm pretty sure you can do that in KDE
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you have heard abotu the upgrader and automatix and friends, havent you?
<ScottK> Yes.  I can and I did and I also realize that's just my own personal bit.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Are you saying that by including gdebi in a default install you think it make it less likely those even more crackish solutions will get used?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: not necessarily
<ScottK> OK.  Not sure what your point was then?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: but for things like virtualbox, where it's not in commercial yet
<Hobbsee> oh, it was just a comment in reference to your comment about the automatix bugs
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Good reasons to have it in the repos, but I still fear the consequences of having it installed by default.
<mhb> ScottK: one more thing: you should have thought before the implementation of gdebi-kde started. Not including it in the default install could make the author unhappy.
<mhb> ScottK: *thought about it
<jdong> Hobbsee: thanks for headsup on new ktorrent... do you know if Tonio_ is planning to package it?
<jdong> I don't want to duplicate effort again :D
<Hobbsee> jdong: no idea, havent heard
<ScottK> Well I didn't know it was installed by default until I clicked on a .deb and it fired off.
<Hobbsee> mhb: then again, we had people in #kubuntu bitching about the bash --> dash change, a full year after it had been implemented...
<ScottK> Still comes up.
<jdong> Hobbsee: I think we should spice things up.... pick a different /bin/sh every release :D
<ScottK> mhb: speaking of, do you have a reduced test case for the python-kde problem that I can use to replicate it?
<Hobbsee> jdong: hehe
<jdong> tbh, of all the shells that act as /bin/sh emulators, bash seems to be the WORST at compliance
<ScottK> Maybe put a random number generator behind the /bin/sh symlink and have it change on every boot?
<jdong> ScottK: lol exactly...
<jdong> sh candidates are already loaded in debconf
<mhb> ScottK: no, but I'll create one right up
<ScottK> mhb: Great.  I diffed the works/doesn't work versions and I got a few hints.
<mhb> ScottK: I finished it, uploading to that bug
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> mhb: Which bug?
<mhb> bug 117731 I guess
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<ScottK> mhb: Thanks.  Turns out konqueror was doing too good a job at caching my content.
<ScottK> mhb: I see you're determined to make sure I keep gdebi-kde installed ;-)
<mhb> ScottK: no, it's gdebi-kde independent
<mhb> ScottK: perhaps I forgot to remove the "import" clause, feel free to do so
<ScottK> Ah.  I didn't look at the code.  I'll do that.  Thanks.
<ScottK> It did crash, so I've marked it triaged...
<mhb> ScottK: uploaded the fixed gd-test.py script
<ScottK> THanks.
<mhb> you're welcome, thanks for working on it
<manchicken_> Well poop..  The Kate treeview plugin, which I successfully packaged, doesn't work with anything but local files.
<manchicken_> I'll stick that in the almost-but-not-quite-useful list.
<kwwii> don't worry, nobody but a developer needs an extra window with a list of files
<kwwii> the fact that we ship kate like that makes me not use it
<Riddell> kwwii: how would you prefer it?
<manchicken_> kwwii: I'm not working on these plugin packages for anybody but myself right now :)
<manchicken_> kwwii: I know a lot of folks wish kate was simplified, and I don't mind that idea at all.  I just think we should have more developer plugins for it, too.
<Riddell> simplified how?
<kwwii> Riddell: without the file view on the left
<manchicken_> Riddell: They don't like having all the document listing, file viewers, etc.
<jjesse> i don't like having the document view on by default for kate either
<Riddell> then you couldn't see what files you had opened
<Riddell> it would be like konqueror without the tabs
<kwwii> it is a simple text editor, let's keep it that way be default
<manchicken> That is the rub.  Kate is MDI.  I think some folks wish it were SDI.
<mhb> isn't kwrite for that?
<manchicken> kedit ;)
<kwwii> 99% of people do not open more than one file at a time anyway
<manchicken> kwwii: You do know that "kate" states for "KDE Advanced Text Editor," don't you? :P
<kwwii> perhaps I should just be using kwrite though
<manchicken> It's not a simple text editor :)
<manchicken> It's an advanced text editor.
<manchicken> heh
<kwwii> manchicken: nope, didn't know that and really don't care
<mhb> kwwii: I think write == kate - tabs - other advanced functionality
<mhb> kwrite
<kwwii> mhb: guess you are right
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i *regularly* open multiple files at a time.  even in non-kubuntu stuff.
<kwwii> I was used to SUSE pushing kate in your face as the text editor
<kwwii> Hobbsee: however you, my dear, are a geek :p
<manchicken> kwwii: They really mistreated and abused you over there, huh?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh
<Hobbsee> kwwii: is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<kwwii> manchicken: it was horrible, people coming in my office to make sure I was using kate :-(
<manchicken> kwwii: It's okay buddy.  It's okay.
<manchicken> kwwii: We can get through this, *sob*, together.
<kwwii> manchicken: don't worry, my therapist says I am getting better
<manchicken> kwwii: Good for you man.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Which all reminds me, Bridge to Terabithia sucked.
<manchicken> kwwii: Don't let your girls watch that movie.
<manchicken> kwwii: You will get nothing but tears.
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> my son said it was boring
<manchicken> (was it you who had girls?)
<manchicken> Ah, it was alle, wasn't it?
<kwwii> exactly
<ScottK> manchicken: Might have been me.  I have 3.
<kwwii> I only have one son
<manchicken> There ya go.
<manchicken> kwwii: Yeah, for boys it was boring I bet.
<manchicken> kwwii: The girl died of stupidity.
<kwwii> manchicken: sounds like you have seen it several times
<manchicken> kwwii: No, I had to argue to my wife that it was a terrible movie.
<kwwii> hehe, luckily my wife doesn't watch many movies
<manchicken> dh_make has got to be the coolest program ever.
<kwwii> GEEK ALARM!!!
<kwwii> oh, wait, this is a devel channel anyway
<manchicken> I'm really hoping this kate ctags plugin works.
<manchicken> I could really use a ctags impl in kate.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | k3b 1.0.3 packager needed
<ryanakca> hmmm. 'grab-merge.sh qcomicbook
<manchicken_> Stupid wireless card.
<ryanakca> hmmm. 'grab-merge.sh qcomicbook' should grab the debian and ubuntu files for the merge, right?
<Riddell> never heard of such a script
<manchicken_> This house we're trying to buy has a nice open floor plan, with the living room and the office sharing a wall.
<manchicken_> It'll be nice to finally be able to run wires.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's to do with MoM.
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://merges.ubuntu.com/grab-merge.sh
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok. Any guesses why it's not grabing the files?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: because the merge isnt listed on mom, i suspect
* ryanakca points to qcomicbook on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html
<ryanakca> I guess I'll just have to dget them manually :)
<manchicken_> And of course the ctags plugin does not work.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats fair enough :)
* ScottK sets his laptop on a bag of ice so it won't overheat while test building a new kdebase.
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<Hobbsee> .....
<yuriy> ScottK: how about a box fan or something?
<ScottK> Well the fundamental problem is Bug 127772.  Hopefully it gets fixed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<ScottK> As laptops go it's reasonably cool, so it runs fine unless I'm building a big package.
<Hobbsee> haha, otherwise it does as mine does, probably
<Hobbsee> cant you just force the fan on in the bios?
<ScottK> I have ice.  I don't have a box fan that wouldn't completely re-arrange my "carefully compiled" stacks of paper in the office.
* ScottK listens in on the kernel team meeting on #ubuntu-meeting and waits for the "Please fix $MYPETBUG" section of the meeting.
<mhb> ScottK: there is such a section? No wonder my kernel bugs never get fixed :o)
* ScottK expects a long wait.
<nixternal> ScottK: I am noticing the same issue right now with my laptop
<nixternal> it is running 55c right now, but I guarantee it is on its way to 65c eventually
<nixternal> and this just started
<ScottK> Cool.  Bug 127772 woulc use confirming.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<nixternal> normally it is between 45c and 48c
<manchicken_> nixternal: Do you sync your palm using bluetooth?
<nixternal> nope...can't afford blue tooth :)
<nixternal> usb
<nixternal> brb...gotta reboot this laptop after updates...says I am on battery power for some strange reason
<manchicken_> kword needs better templates.
<nixternal> manchicken_: for kword templates, check www.kde-files.org
<manchicken_> Why is openoffice acting so strangely?
<manchicken_> It just shows its splash screen and then sucks CPU and memory.
<manchicken_> I'll try running it under the command-line and see if that helps.
<manchicken_> Yeah, openoffice.org is totally hosed for me.
<ScottK> manchicken_: Hobbsee mentioned some trouble with it on #ubuntu-devel a while ago, but no new uploads recently to explain it.
<ScottK> You might ping calc over there and see.
<nixternal> hrmm...it seems the open office stuff just started doing this for me...I used it within the last few days I think
<ScottK> nixternal: libgtk2.0-0 seems to be broken at the moment.
<nixternal> well, I think the libgtk also fixed some other things as well :)
<nixternal> you break some, you fix some
<nixternal> or is that you win some, you lose some?
<nixternal> hehe
* ScottK is just glad there's another hard drive for the laptop with Feisty on it.
<nixternal> well, today my cpu is staying 48c to 55c, which is typical between use and abuse, but I did just see a 60c here a minute or so ago, when I started up OOo to be exact
<nixternal> but I haven't heard my fan kick in at all
<ScottK> Well do that about 5 times and then see what happens...
<nixternal> was there something that would have caused this just recently?
<nixternal> I just noticed it yesterday for the first time
<Riddell> lots of people are complaining about openoffice
<gnomefreak> fan issue after kernel update?
<nixternal> I didn't see a kernel update yesterday though...unless it has been occurring and I just now noticed it
<nixternal> however, the temps right now are normal compared to yesterday
<gnomefreak> i updated 190+ yesterday as i was away all week and ther ewas a 2.6.22-8.*update but not sure when that was
<nixternal> yup, as soon as I open anything OOo, it goes up to 60c
<nixternal> and the fan seems to be running, just not full speed
<mhb> err, how can you easily measure the temperature?
<nixternal> I use Kima
<gnomefreak> what are the OO.o complaints? it seems to work fine here
<nixternal> it is a kicker applet
<nixternal> !info kima
<ubotu> Package kima does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> !info kima gutsy
<ubotu> kima: kicker monitoring applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<nixternal> OK, it is in the gutsy repos...so you can either rebuild it for feisty, or just download it from kde-apps
<mhb> nixternal: what makes you think I run feisty?
<mhb> nixternal: anyway, thanks for the tip
<nixternal> well, that was a just in case...I didn't think you ran it, but posted the info just in case :)
<nixternal> nobody should be running feisty in this channel...if they are...well then ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: feisty with a gutsy chroot but i also run gutsy with feisty chroot
<manchicken_> What the hell is up with people trying to discourage others from trying and using amd64?
<nixternal> manchicken_: cluelessness
<nixternal> I was discouraged as well
<manchicken_> I think it's just a bunch of sods who weren't clever enough to figure it out, so now they see it as their life's mission to discourage anybody from using it.
<nixternal> you want to know why?
<manchicken_> Why's that?
<nixternal> because flash won't work unless you setup a 32bit chroot
<gnomefreak> manchicken_: 64bit for gutsy has come a long way but as for 64 feisty its a beast to get gnash/and java working (i dont discourage anything) these are just thoughts
<nixternal> whoopy-freakin'-doo
<manchicken_> That's not true at all.
<manchicken_> gnomefreak: I've been using amd64 since edgy, and it works just fine.
<nixternal> same here
<manchicken_> I even have had flash, java, codecs, all that stuff.
<manchicken_> And I didn't even have to set up a chroot.
<nixternal> and the java works as well, as I have written code on the 64bit setup
<manchicken_> I've never had to set up a 32-bit chroot.
<manchicken_> Ever.
<nixternal> EVAH!
<gnomefreak> manchicken_: gnash <0.8.0 doesnt work wortha  crap and >java 1.4 doesnt work either unless you go with upstream versions and that is un supported ;)
<manchicken_> I just can't use flash in konqueror (boo hoo).
<nixternal> I only use my 64bit rig for packaging and DVDs
* ScottK is confused.  Is no Flash a feature or a bug?
<nixternal> gnash 0.8.x is sweet I must say
<gnomefreak> ScottK: feature :)
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken_> gnomefreak: Most folks are using the non-free flash player.  It works just fine under amd64 kubuntu if you install ia32 stuff.
<nixternal> I wanted to say that :(
<gnomefreak> nixternal: it is :)
<manchicken_> I haven't been able to get gnash to work well.
<manchicken_> And when it does have problems, it kills my X server.
<nixternal> oh, I need to get ready for school..but b4 I go..does anyone have experience using a webcam with Kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> manchicken_: non-free flash is unsupported that is why people say what they say
<nixternal> my daughter wants me to get one
<manchicken_> gnomefreak: But the non-free flash plugin is the one that everybody's using.
<manchicken_> nixternal: No, I haven't.  I hear there are only a select few that work with GNU/Linux.
<nixternal> I am using it here now on my lappy since gnash wasn't any good prior to 0.8.x
<manchicken_> nixternal: System76 has a lappy with one in it.
<nixternal> ahh ya they do...I am probably going to pick up the Logitech one at Best Buy, since it seems they are pretty well supported with Linux
<gnomefreak> sort of yes and we can fix minor things with our package if at all im not disagreeing with you i am answering your question
<nixternal> manchicken_: didn't you know? it is GNU + Linux now...at least that is what RMS is saying now :)
<manchicken_> gnomefreak: But then that wouldn't have anything to do with amd64, that would be a system-wide thing.
<gnomefreak> nixternal: we are making it better every release :) although im one of those people :(
<manchicken_> nixternal: He still writes it GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> manchicken_: ubuntu doesnt package 64bit flash at all that is why they tell people to use 32bit
<manchicken_> gnomefreak: Nobody packages 64-bit non-free flash.  It doesn't exist.
<nixternal> manchicken_: ya..but he said it in the gplv3 release, and then I have seen a couple of his other talks on YouTube/Google Video where he is saying it with the + now
<nixternal> Penguin SWV is supposedly working on that as we speak
<manchicken_> nixternal: That's because saying "gnu plus linux" is easier than saying "gnu slash linux"
<manchicken_> nixternal: I just say "gnu linux"
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> and people complain about that, but not "Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic Edition"
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<manchicken_> It's silly what people complain about.
<nixternal> hell, Microsoft has to use 2 boxes just to get that all on there :)
<nixternal> OK, gotta run...Philosophy class is calling me...and I am sure I am barely hanging on in that class as it is
<manchicken_> Wuddup allee?
* ScottK goes for more ice.
<Riddell> "/kmail/kmpopfiltercnfrmdlg.h:82: error: call of overloaded 'KDialogBase()' is ambiguous"
<Riddell> mm, shouldn't that dialogue stuff be fixed?
<Riddell> or is autopkgtest running behind?
<fdoving> so.. should packages in universe have the motu list as maintainer, is that what debuild is bitching about?
<fdoving> i can't just change it to my self.. it seems.
<fdoving> Riddell: did you get my message about the patch on kdebase that should be removed now that kio-umountwrapper is in main?
<ScottK> fdoving: If you have an ubuntu.com e-mail address you can make it you (kubuntu.org too).
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, I did that
<ScottK> debuild will still bitch, but you can ignore it.
<fdoving> Riddell: nice. thanks.
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, Maintainer should be MOTU address and Original-Maintainer you
<Riddell> although I don't always stick to that, mainly because I can never be bothered to look it up
<fdoving> Riddell: when the change is a small fix i find that strange.. but i'll change it anyway. original maintainer is debian kde extras team, which does both ubuntu and debian package for this specific one.
<ScottK> Riddell: I have a good hint for you on solving the KDE update-manager bug.  Do you have a moment to discuss?
<ScottK> maybe mhb...
<ScottK> mhb: How's your C/C++?
<fdoving> what bug # is that?
<ScottK> fdoving: Bug #117731 is the one with the reduced test case.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<Riddell> ScottK: oh?
<ScottK> The deal is that in edgy-updates the file konsole/konsole/konsole_part.h got added as a patch to the python-kde3 package
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> ScottK: not bad, I'd say
<ScottK> It looks like the merge from edgy to feisty for python-kde3 was done based on what was in edgy, not edgy updates.
<ScottK> So I went through the changes in edgy updates and they've all (eventually) gotten incorporated.
<ScottK> The one lingering issue is that konsole_part.h is now shipped in the konsole package
<ScottK> But it's been modified.
<Riddell> mm hmm
<ScottK> In particular a public function name is missing from the current one (as best I can read C, which is not at all).
<Riddell> which name?
<ScottK> virtual bool setPtyFd(int);
<ScottK> Seemed relevant.
<ScottK> Dunno though.  I know zippo C/C++
<mhb> eh?
<mhb> which is pretty much the method that causes the crash
<mhb> ain't it?
<fdoving> the patch for that is in python-kde3.
<ScottK> Hmmm
<Riddell> ScottK: setPtyFd() is in kubuntu_86_konsole_pty.diff
<Riddell> which adds it to konsole_part.h in kdebase
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> although I agree it's probably that method which causes the crash
<ScottK> In any case, I think it might well be fruitful for someone who actually understands the code to go through the edgy-updates and current versions (as patched) of the file.
<Riddell> ScottK: you can try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konsole/kdebase_pty_test.cc and see if that causes the issue
<ScottK> mhb already got me a good python test case (in the bug above).
<mhb> a C++ one is good for ruling out kdebase infection
* ScottK pleads ignorance of all things C++ including how to run the test.
<Riddell> it should have instructions at the top
<ScottK> compiling yes, running no.
<Riddell> ./a.out
<ryanakca> Riddell: where was the cache for ksplash (to see the gutsy ksplash theme instead of the old feisty one)
<Riddell> ryanakca: /home/jr/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/kubuntu/
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, thanks :)
<mhb> ScottK: does it crash?
<ScottK> mhb: Still getting it.  There's a quick way for you to find out ;-)
<fdoving> that app test-app works for me.
<fdoving> says: (child) hello world 2
<fdoving> and gives me a commandprompt.
<mhb> ScottK: well, my system has 1GB RAM, so I'm not affected
<ScottK> Ah
<mhb> fdoving: it affects only some systems, low memory ones mostly
<fdoving> mhb: oh, so both my 2G systems will survive i guess.
<ScottK> OTOH if you can look at memory usage when you run it, you'd know if you'd replicated it as the observable on low memory systems is out of memory.
* ryanakca looks. low memory <= 512mb ?
<Riddell> yes
<ryanakca> hehe
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/p/H79bKo49.html
* ryanakca runs out to buy some ram
* ScottK has 256MB on the development laptop.
<fdoving> that's what a simple 'valgrind ./a.out' says.
<Riddell> fdoving: doesn't look so bad
<mhb> ScottK: what's the problem? Why can't you test it?
<ScottK> Because I am in a completely different part of the universe than I'm used to working in.
* ScottK started looking at a Python bug and is now stuck dealing with C++ stuff he's no idea at all about.
* ScottK needs the step by step for dummies version of what to do.
<fdoving> ScottK: can you run a ./a.out? - i can publish the a.out if you trust me not to compile a rm -rf / program :)
<ScottK> I should if that's all I have to do.
<fdoving> or, i could give you the commands in a numbered order.
<ScottK> Whichever is easier for you.
<fdoving> 1. wget http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konsole/kdebase_pty_test.cc
<ScottK> I've got that file.
<fdoving> 2. moc-qt3 kdebase_pty_test.cc > kdebase_pty_test.moc
<fdoving> 3. g++ kdebase_pty_test.cc -I/usr/include/kde/ -I/usr/include/qt3 -lutil -lqt-mt -lkdecore -lkdeui
<fdoving> 4. ./a.out
<ScottK> moc-qt3 command not found.
<ScottK> I did install moc, but it doesn't provide that.
<fdoving> sudo aptitude install qt3-dev-tools
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Installing.
<ScottK> OK.  THat worked
<mhb> ScottK: does that mean you get no error?
<ScottK> No it means I could run step 2.
<ScottK> clearly I need some more -dev packages.
<fdoving> yeah.
<fdoving> kdelibs4-dev and libqt3-mt-dev
<ScottK> OK.  Getting those.
<ScottK> Yeah.  56 newliy installed.
<ScottK> On the off chance it's useful, the diff of konsole_part.h from gutsy to the edgy-updates version is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31130/
<ScottK> While everything else installs.
<Riddell> ScottK: diff in kdebase or python-kde3?
<ScottK> The diff from the konsole_part.h file from Gutsy kdebase to edgy-updates konsole_part.h file from python-kde3.
<ScottK> Ran the program.  No crash.
<ScottK> It popped open a window (child) hello world2
<mhb> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> (parent) and (child) hello world1 are on the konsole.
<ScottK> Your python test case still fails reliably.
<fdoving> where is the python testcase?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged] 
<ScottK> Attached to the bug.
<fdoving> k, sounds like a python-kde3 problem then.
<fdoving> kdebase must be good as the cpp version works.
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> does valgrind work on python?
<ScottK> Dunno.  Never tried it.
<fdoving> In file tools/qgvector.cpp, line 176: Out of memory
<mhb> Riddell: is adept using the setptyfd() method?
<fdoving> hmm.
<Riddell> mhb: no
<Riddell> it just run stuff with libap then dpkg commands for what's shown on the konsole
<ScottK-laptop> You can run python through valgrind.  It's, of course, very slow.
<fdoving> looks like you need to do some modifications for it to work properly: http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk/Misc/README.valgrind
<ScottK> Well it looks to me like it's hanging in Konsole, not the python.
<ScottK> Give me a minute to kill it and I'll provide possible evidence.
<fdoving> why does the cpp test work then?
<Riddell> python may be doing something different with the pty it passes to the c++ bit
<ScottK> The OOM killer is stil thrashing that box.
<ScottK> See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31138/ - When is hit the kdecore line hard drive usage went through the roof (system was immediately deep into swap).
<ScottK> is/it
<ScottK> fdoving: The way I read the python README for valgrind, it'll miss some leaks.  That's not our problem here.  It's not a leak, but continuing allocation.
<ScottK-laptop> valgrind finished running.  The final report is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31140/
<Riddell> doesn't look like much is lost
<Riddell> although I'd expect that since it seems to recover itself if it doesn't run out of memory
<ScottK> Right, but look how much is in use?
<ScottK> It's not losing memory, just grabbing it.
<Riddell> mm, right, 500MB, bit greedy
<ScottK> And it was still going when I killed it.
<fdoving> so.. some kind of loop somewhere?
<ScottK> That's what I'm guessing.
<ScottK> And I'm guessing it's in the Konsole code somewhere.
<fdoving> from the diff i didn't see any obvious loops.
<fdoving> in konsole_part then?
<ScottK> Not sure why Riddell's test case failed though.
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> might gdb help?
<Riddell> not sure how well that works with python
<ScottK> It does look to me like both kdebase and python-kde3 patches patch in the setPtyFd function in the konsole_part. Could that  cause a problem?
<ScottK> There is a -dbg package for python-kde3, not sure how to work it.
<Riddell> yes they both include it through patches, that's not going to cause a problem any more than having it natively does
<ScottK> OK.
<fdoving> Riddell: could you upload
<ScottK> As nearly as I can determine, what gets passed to the konsole_part is setPtyFd(10).
<fdoving>  mailody_0.5.0-2ubuntu1 from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/ ?  - fixes an evil bug.
<ScottK> Which looks like what it would expect.
<Riddell> fdoving: is there a bug number for that?
<fdoving> Riddell: no launchpad one, no.
<Riddell> fdoving: but upstream?
<fdoving> no, i just checked. nothing, i can give you an irc-log copy-paste :)
<fdoving> it's a dead-simple patch, for a stupid copy/paste error in a imap-flag removal function.
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/p/7grvcM98.html basically
<Riddell> fdoving: uploaded
<Riddell> thanks
<fdoving> ScottK: do you have konsole_part.cpp for edgy and feisty around? - might make sense to diff those too i guess. loops rarely occure in .h files.
<Riddell> fdoving: I changed the patch name to kubuntu_.. as is my custom, and the encoding on the changelog seemed funny
<fdoving> Riddell: ok, changelogs rarely handle the '' in my name properly.
<Riddell> strange that, it should all be utf8 happy
<ScottK> fdoving: I have edgy and edgy updates.  Edgy and Feisty/Gutsy are broken.  edgy-updates is not.
<fdoving> scottk, can you diff konsole_part.cpp.working to konsole_part.cpp.broken like you did for .h?
<ScottK> Riddell: In other news, python-kde3 is not currently buildable in Gutsy because the siip4-qt3 version is now to high.
<Riddell> you can get old sources from launchpad
<Riddell> ScottK: erk
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Riddell> does it work if you change the version needed in build-dep
<Riddell> ?
<ScottK> build-dep sip4 (<< 4.6) and we have 4.6-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I'll try that.
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks for pointing the encoding issue out, made me find the issue. .bashrc didn't have utf8 chars. fixed :)
<Riddell> ah hah
<ScottK> Riddell: ???
<ryanakca> hmm. Anybody feel like 'mentoring' me on the qcomicbook merge? (where the two .orig.tar.gz differ)
<ScottK> Ah...  Look at the differences and put them together into one package that works in Ubuntu???
<fdoving> you probably want to use whatever debian does :)
<fdoving> hacking orig.tar.gz isn't usually nice.
<fdoving> unless it is needed for some reason.
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: That's a Comic book viewer right?
<ScottK> -2 points to fdoving for an anwer that provides a potentially useful hint.
<fdoving> ryanakca: which .orig.tar.gz differ? debian and?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: yes
<ryanakca> fdoving: Debian and Ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> ok
<ryanakca> fdoving: ah, so if it's in universe-manual.html, I just have to review the changes, and check if it can be sync'ed, and if not, some how merge it?
<fdoving> f93f29e0635f8fe64f036bf654050438  deb/qcomicbook_0.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<fdoving> f93f29e0635f8fe64f036bf654050438  qcomicbook_0.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<fdoving> looks pretty similar to me.
<fdoving> that's gutsy and unstable.
<DaSkreech> Trying to se if there is a market for a KomicBookKreator
* ryanakca scratches head and glares at the motu who told him that the reason a package was in -manual, was that the .orig.tar.gz's differed.
<ryanakca> fdoving: ok, so, what's the difference between universe.html and universe-manual.html on MOM ?
<fdoving> ryanakca: you are correct, review changes, chekc if it can be synced, synced.
<fdoving> ryanakca: no idea, i'm not up2date in the MOTU world, my focus is more on KDE things when i have some minutes of computing time. #ubuntu-motu is probably a better place for that question.
* ryanakca nods, thanks
<fdoving> ryanakca: is it in universe-manual? - packages.ubuntu.com  says multiverse here. might have something to do with that.
<fdoving> .. maybe.
<ryanakca> hmm.
<ScottK> fdoving: I haven't forgetten your diff.  Just multi-taksing here.
<fdoving> ScottK: yeah, me too, trying to figure out how to remove some textile cover-thing from a kid-car-seat. not as simple as one would think.
<ScottK> fdoving: blow torch.
<fdoving> heh.. yeah :)
<fdoving> so.. am i the only one with alsa sound problems in gutsy?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Awake?
<ScottK> He said "ah hah" about an hour ago and went silent.
<ScottK> I'm still wondering why.
<fdoving> probably my encoding issue.
<fdoving> .. the "ah hah" that is.
<mhb> fdoving: surely you're not the only one, but sound is working here
<ScottK> I was hoping for the setpty issue myself.
<mhb> ScottK: you still can, fdoving was probably right
<ScottK> No, I was hoping he fixed it.
<fdoving> mhb: it does work here too, but looks like dmix doesn't work as it did in feisty. amarok can't change songs properly.. results in a crash. it does play the first song though.
<mhb> ScottK: ah.
<ScottK> fdoving: One thing I note is the TEPty.h is patched in edgy-update to include the SetPtyFd function and not in Gutsy.  Could that be related to this problem?
<fdoving> scottk, might be.
<mhb> fdoving: changing tracks in amarok works here, too. I might not have the newest build, though.
<ScottK-laptop> fdoving: Here's your diff.  I wonder about setting autodestroy to false...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31150/
<fdoving> so.. those are removed in edgy-updates?
<fdoving> those lines, that is.
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  Diff is gutsy to edgy-updates
<fdoving> i'll try to comment those lines and do a rebuild of kdebase.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: a bit
<DaSkreech> Riddell: would it be possible to ship two supported CDs?
<ScottK-laptop> fdoving: You might also consider http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31154/
<ScottK-laptop> That's also from an edgy-updates patch
<Riddell> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> So KDE4 must remain Unsupported till gutsy+2 ?
<ScottK> Riddell: No, python-kde3 doesn't build with the new sip4.
<fdoving> ScottK-laptop: that is there in gutsy.
<ScottK> fdoving: OK.  I missed it when I looked.  Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: arse
<DaSkreech> That's Depressing :(
<fdoving> how bad does it fail?
<fdoving> hmm.. messing around in amaroks xine engine configs made sound work properly somehow. that is strange.
<fdoving> probably some old configs breaking my setup.. as usual.
<ScottK-laptop> fdoving: It was trying to make sipkdeuipart0.o for about an hour without making any progress at all.  Just hung and thrashed the machine while it tried to build.
<ScottK-laptop> Here's the relevant bit of the build log up to and including when I killed it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31156/
<fdoving> i'll give it a shot.
<DaSkreech> mhb: :-(
<mhb> DaSkreech: well, what can we do?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I'm sure if someone wanted to pay for a supported KDE4, Canonical would be happy to oblige.
<DaSkreech> I know
<mhb> DaSkreech: except maybe start and fix bugs in KDE4, so that when it comes out, it's bulletproof and we may have a tiny chance of convincing someone to fix it
<mhb> fix the situation
<DaSkreech> But I was thinking that the issue was we couldn't ship KDE4 for Gutsy+1 because of LTS
<ScottK> Can ship it, just in Universe and not by default.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: And unsupported
<DaSkreech> I mean I know we will have Cds
<ScottK> Surre.
<DaSkreech> We will for Gutsy
<DaSkreech> but I think that "normal" support during the LTS cycle will be good
<DaSkreech> It will Help the uptake of KDE4 and ramp up our abilty to support it
<mhb> ScottK: KDE4 will be a good marketing advantage, and having it in universe is not exactly a good way to say "we're the best KDE4 there is"
<ScottK> Of course you're free to do your own remix
<mhb> ScottK: I think that's what DaSkreech meant
<ScottK> Depends on your audience.
<ScottK> WIth geeks, yes, with people who pay for support, no.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I think we are talking about different things :)
<ScottK> How so?
<mhb> ScottK: sure, but I think the amount of support cash flow is proportional to the number of developers
<DaSkreech> ScottK: And people who pay for support are more likely to go with LTS or our mundane ordinary support you think? :-)
<ScottK> For business, works well and is proven is a lot more important than shiny.
<ScottK> LTS.
<mhb> ScottK: and we have one, and it's not likely to change
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Which is why we should have a supoprted KDE4 CD during LTS without LTS support
<ScottK> Well yes, but the point is we are about to have another and what KDE should it use.
<DaSkreech>  we LTS KDE3 which is proevn and old and grumpy and supported
<DaSkreech>  and we haev a net for people who don't care about paid support but want some help
<DaSkreech> ScottK: LTS KDE3
<DaSkreech> No doubt
<ScottK> Sure, but we have that regardless (the net)
<DaSkreech> But I don't think we should have an unsupported KDE4 during that time period
<DaSkreech>  I also don't think we should have a LTS kde4
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Do you have a paid support contract?
<DaSkreech> Nope
* ScottK neither.
<ScottK> So what does it matter.
<mhb> ScottK: there are some questions somebody should answer. One of them: are we (JR and the community) able to deliver something that will make the corporate customers want the paid support for Kubuntu KDE3 LTS?
<fdoving> if we get paid for it, sure :)
<ScottK> Agreed.
<mhb> fdoving: we won't, because we don't ship something that sells well
<ScottK> mhb: That was actually the reason I went through the pain of getting S/MIME by default for kmail in the repositories and not just making it work on my box.
<fdoving> paid support makes money, i won't give canonical my support for free if they charge for it.
<ScottK> more and more, businesses need crypto.
<ScottK> fdoving: OTOH, we need to help out enough to make sure there is a revenue stream that justifies what Canonical puts into Kubuntu.  It's a fine balance.
<fdoving> then i can simpy supply paid support by myself, and make money from it.
<ScottK> Sure.  Nothing stopping you.
<mhb> fdoving: it's not about us selling support, but us coding something that increases the stream of support money to canonical.
<ScottK> So that Canonical will continue to invest in Kubuntu.
<fdoving> mhb: then if they need paid support for it, they will hire/educate someone to provide that.
* DaSkreech waits till the conversation wanders around back to KDE4
<mhb> I really shouldn't start discussions like this
<ScottK> mhb: This is nothing.   I was in a 4 hour launchpad shouldn't be proprietary rant on #ubuntu-motu a couple of weeks ago.
<DaSkreech> Well do we have any stats as to the number of people getting kubuntu support contracts vs ubuntu ?
<ScottK> No.  Only Canonical knows.
<DaSkreech> mhb: Of course you could also say we could make a product so good that canonical doesn't get any support money :)
<DaSkreech> And some of that data can't be revealed :(
<fdoving> ScottK: did you test with sip4_4.6-1ubuntu1 ?
<ScottK> Yes
<mhb> ScottK: well I have some info about this
<ScottK> You do?
<mhb> ScottK: yes, from what I know they don't see much interest in Kubuntu
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Having IMAP not suck in Kmail would be a big help too, but I can't fix that.
<fdoving> ScottK, riddell: python-kde3_3.16.0-0ubuntu11 builds fine for me with sip4_4.6-1ubuntu1
<mhb> ScottK: Mark said Canonical'd put more money into Kubuntu if they did see the interest, but they don't.
<DaSkreech> mhb: Well if you have an ear ask them to give a list of thigns that need to be improved
<fdoving> ScottK: use mailody :)
<fdoving> .. or if you need S/MIME.. dont
<mhb> DaSkreech: I don't have any connections to the corporate world
<ScottK> Right.  I need S/MIME.
<mhb> DaSkreech: I can guess the umbrella branding doesn't help much, also we have close to zero marketing.
<DaSkreech> Well I guess it would be nice to keep a track of how many downloads etc we have
<DaSkreech>  I think that Fedora has a good system to keep a track of how many people are using the OS which is admirable
<ScottK> Ah, the embedded spyware...
<DaSkreech> How is it spyware?
<mhb> DaSkreech: I reckon the numbers are quite high, but those are common users who know what KDE is, and like the Ubuntu way.
<DaSkreech> thats good enough
<mhb> DaSkreech: sure it's good, but it's not the community that "pays the Canonical's bills"
* ScottK thinks that the Kubuntu team groupware server project could be a good leverage point into corporations.  Particularly now that Xandros has bough Zimbra.
* ryanakca grins
<mhb> 23:45  * ScottK thinks that the Kubuntu team groupware server project could be a good leverage point into
* ScottK also recalls the Linspire markets "Has KDE" as an advantage relative to Ubuntu.
<mhb> err, sorry
<mhb> evil paste newlines
<fdoving> ScottK: crashes with the modifications to konsole, commented the lines added, selfdestruction etc.
<ScottK> OK.  So that's not it.
<DaSkreech> mhb: They will
<mhb> my bottom line: We're appealing to the common users who like KDE now. With the upcoming LTS, we will lose some of the user base to Fedora or any other system with KDE4 out-of-the-box (you know how marketing works).
<mhb> Are we, as a developer and a community, able to ship something based on KDE3 that will overturn the current little interest in Kubuntu on the corporate market?
<DaSkreech> And I think rightly so if we are making it the red headed gnome footed child
<DaSkreech> no offense gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> none taken
<DaSkreech> mhb: Should we be a corporate distro?
<ScottK> See you all later.  Gotta run.
<mhb> DaSkreech: No, but LTS is a pro-corporate release. We abandoned KDE4 because of it. Thus we lose some user base. Are we able to create something that makes up for the user base loss?
<mhb> abandoned KDE4-as-default, I mean
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech>  See the reasoning
<fdoving> mhb: my guess is that kde 4.0 will be a "not so polished" release, even though most features will be in, it won't be finished.
<fdoving> not something i would push to a school or huge organization that needs real work done.
<mhb> DaSkreech: Going risky and trying to market itself as "the corporate distro with the latest and greatest KDE" could be a better strategy.
<mhb> fdoving: perhaps so, but what is it that will make them want Kubuntu and not SLED,RHEL or Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: but offering no support for it is wrong
<fdoving> mhb: apt/dpkg and KDE.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: no support as in?
<DaSkreech> mhb: No I don't think Kde4.0 shoudl be LTS
<DaSkreech>  not by a long shot
<mhb> fdoving: that didn't help much the last time.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Far as I understand it KDe4 will be a not by default not supported set of  packages until Gutsy+2
<fdoving> DaSkreech: not supported as in it will probably be impossible to backport all fixes to it for 5 years. i belive.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Hmm?
<mhb> will there be any fixes from upstream KDE for KDE3?
* ryanakca scratches his head at the editor war. It's so confusing :)
<ryanakca> vim or emacs.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: LTS support for KDE 4 will be a fulltime job. there will be so much fixes in the rest of the KDE 4 releases taht would need to be backported to 4.0. backporting securityfixes and closing bugs in kde 4.0 won't make much sense if it's not done upstream.
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: joe!
<fdoving> mhb: probably not, if they are seriously grave maybe.
<mhb> fdoving: so we're supporting a release of KDE that won't get any fixes from upstream at all. That's also not a very good situation, is it?
<fdoving> mhb: kde people are nice, nothing is impossible.
<mhb> fdoving: sure they're nice, but they want to push KDE4 forward, they'll be all fixing bugs for KDE4
<ScottK> It's been that way for quite some time.  I don't think it'll get measureable worse.
<fdoving> mhb: i'd rather support 3.5.7-8 than 4.0. 4.x will have much much more activity, things will probably change alot for 4.1, supporting 4.0 means backporting atleast all security fixes to 4.0.
<fdoving> kde 3.5 is easier to support, it's prooven, it's been around for some time.
<mhb> fdoving: I totally understand your point.
<mhb> fdoving: OTOH, I think Kubuntu dapper (KDE with apt/dpkg) didn't convince many corporate entities and we have little to offer now, we have no killer app that will overturn the little interest for Kubuntu
<fdoving> mhb: the french parliment chose kubuntu :)
<mhb> fdoving: yeah, but we have one paid developer from Canonical and there's little or no gain for Canonical now.
<ScottK> mhb: The killer app is kontact + groupware server replacing  Outlook/Exhcange.
<mhb> fdoving: but there are more and more Ubuntu employees
<ScottK> But many/most work on stuff that benifit's Kubuntu too (e.g. calc showing up to maintain OOO).
<fdoving> mhb: it makes sense. who gets the most manpower+money makes the better product. it's simple.
<mhb> fdoving: yeah, and who makes less money will be developed mostly by community
<mhb> crystal clear to me.
<mhb> but why are we making a LTS version without any new killer apps? The users (the community) will decrease and we'll gain nothing.
<fdoving> because it's an LTS release.
<fdoving>  we want something that works.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I don't want LTS KDE4
<fdoving> and something we know will continue to work.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i want it, but i don't want the patching job :)
<mhb> fdoving: who's we? The users will want KDE4 and the corporations won't choose Kubuntu in the first place.
<mhb> ah, going nowhere, I'd better stay quiet.
<mhb> sorry for bothering you folks
<DaSkreech> I think that the people who care about LTS care about KDE4 as much as they care about Vista Aero
<fdoving> mhb: we'll see, if we provide kde4 as an option they can choose to use that.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-25
<fdoving> those who really want KDE4.0 can use 3rdparty sources to get it.. kubuntu.org for example.
<DaSkreech> mhb: If users don't care about KDE4 as an LTS product why should we have one?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: aoeui!
<mhb> DaSkreech: the users don't care about LTS much. It's working & shinier = better for them :o)
<DaSkreech> mhb: Right and we already have a CD that scratches taht itch
<DaSkreech> That
<fdoving> i fear many will be dissapointed by KDE 4.0, many seem to think it'll be the perfect desktop once .0 is released. bug-free fast and shiny bling bling. i fear major .0 releases they are evil.
<ryanakca> hmm.
<mhb> fdoving: I really, really hope KDE 4.0 will suck.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Whatever I don't care about that :) I care that people use it and a) we get an influx of complaints into a structure which handles it for good of KDE progress and b) they have a net that explains 1) the growing pains and 2) how to integrate the KDE3 plugs with the KDE4 holes
<DaSkreech> mhb: No fears mate! it will
<mhb> because, so to say, we bet our money on that option
<DaSkreech> but it should suck with a public face and speaker
<DaSkreech>  which I hope is us
<fdoving> that's why i think making it easy to install/use KDE4.0 of course is a good thing, but i'm not so much for promising to plugg all holes as an LTS release would do.
<DaSkreech> mhb: Or to put it more correctly it will suck in comparison to KDE 4.2
<fdoving> ScottK: gd-test.py says this before/while crashing:
<fdoving> In file tools/qgvector.cpp, line 176: Out of memory
<fdoving> that is in qt
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/p/fPHs3b64.html
<mhb> fdoving: yes, it does say that (it's stated in the bugreport, too)
<mhb> fdoving: I never suspected it'd be a Qt problem, though. The C++ code works.
<fdoving> yeah, i know.
<ScottK> Hmmm.  That might make sense too.
<kwwii> Riddell, anyone: do you know where the sounds for kde go in SVN?
<mhb> fdoving: there's plenty of those on the net.
<mhb> fdoving: errors like that, from various apps.
<fdoving> mhb: try to run your python test with valgrind.
<fdoving> it actually doesn't crash with valgrind.
<kwwii> someone must know where the kde sounds are in kde SVN please!
<fdoving> kwwii: kde4?
<kwwii> yes
<ScottK> fdoving: I've always assumed that wherever it crashed was just somewhat coincidental (the first malloc to not have room).
<kwwii> I assume they are in the same place as in kde3 but I cannot remember and I do not have kdebase checked out
<ScottK> It crashed with valgrind on my machine.
<fdoving> kwwii: there are two sounds at: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeartwork/sounds/ - in kde3 they are under kdebase, atleast when installed.
<kwwii> ahaaa.....thanks!
<fdoving> ScottK, mhb seen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/84717 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84717 in update-manager "SRU: updates necessary for Kubuntu Upgrade Tool in Edgy" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<DaSkreech> they have them under oxygen as far as I know
<mhb> fdoving: pretty much about the same thing, I've seen that one. The problem with it for me was a) to much noise b) wrong package anyway . Are the comments there helpful in some way?
<ScottK> fdoving: I hadn't seen the bug, but those are the code changes I've been looking at out of edgy-updates.
<fdoving> kwwii: daskreech might be right, http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/sounds/ does have a few more sounds.
<fdoving> ScottK: exactly.
<kwwii> fdoving: lol, that is my project :p we want to put our stuff in kde4 so it is in the build now
<fdoving> kwwii: ah, ok. good :)
<DaSkreech> And the KDe4 theme
* DaSkreech hugs the theme
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> hug me...it would never have happened without tackat and myself
* fdoving hugs kwwii :)
<ScottK> fdoving: But I hadn't looked at kdelibs.  Maybe something in there.  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6536952/kdelibs_3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2.debdiff
<kwwii> well, you still have to hug tackat, but huggin someone you don't know (and isn't here) is kinda funky
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Oh he's here :)
<DaSkreech> I just did  the same way I did you
<mhb> funny how artist get forgotten even if the theme is highly anticipated
<kwwii> no shit
<kwwii> artwork is so important but nobody knows where it comes from and takes if for granted after it is there
<fdoving> like any other IT service, like e-mail :)
<fdoving> sysadmins and artists.
<mhb> kwwii: don't be sad, if there's a KDE department I like most, it's artwork
<tackat> kwwii: hi
<kwwii> tackat!!!!
<tackat> kwwii!
<DaSkreech> tackat!!!
<tackat> we still need to drink a beer in Erlangen
<tackat> but I figured that Sunday was likely less than optimal ;)
<DaSkreech> I have a better idea
<kwwii> tackat: are you still at home?
<tackat> yes
<DaSkreech>  drink a beer in !Erlangen
<kwwii> cool, I could make it in the evening sometime, but midday is hard with the family and all
<tackat> kwwii: So what do I hear about a music theme?
<DaSkreech> Are you both using the same ISP?
<tackat> or theme music or whatever :) ?
<kwwii> tackat: we have some killer stuff done, we just need to check it into svn
<tackat> DaSkreech: shhh, we are actually the same person
<kwwii> if only I could figure out where it should go
<DaSkreech> That would explain the beer drinking
<tackat> DaSkreech: did you see latest Marble already?
<DaSkreech> If it's for KDE4 it should be under oxygen sounds I think
<fdoving> drinking and making kde-sounds sounds cool :)
<DaSkreech> tackat: I keep trying to keep up
<DaSkreech>  You and aseigo make my life so damn hard
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble_20070718_3.png
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble_20070718_2.png
<DaSkreech> By the time I get to see it it's out of date :-(
<tackat> yeah
<DaSkreech> Neat :)
<DaSkreech>  Need any caribbean data?
<tackat> not yet
<tackat> next one is openstreetmap
<DaSkreech> Ooooh I'm really happy about that one :)
* kwwii stopped drinking beer, btw
<kwwii> stepped things up to gin :p
<DaSkreech> GOota go
<DaSkreech> Gotta
<DaSkreech> tackat: catch you in a bit
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> argh, this konqui constantly lockin' up on sites is killing me
<jdong> hmm... maybe I should package ktorrent 2.2.1?
<nixternal> umm..ya :)
<nixternal> speaking of ktorrent..I am using it to get "school of scoundrels" right now
<manchicken_> Good news folks!
<manchicken_> Dacia and I put an offer down on a house today, and the seller accepted.
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<nixternal> rock on manchicken_
<manchicken_> Yeah, now we just need to bend over while folks start pulling money from where the sun doesn't shine.
<nixternal> gahaha..I am watching school for scoundrels...classic
<ScottK> If Hobbsee comes back, I'd appreciate it if someone would mention Bug #128164 to her.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128164 in pinentry "Please merge pinentry-0.7.3-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128164
<manchicken_> This openoffice.org bug seems to be known to Debian folks.
<Hobbsee> er, where would the admin/ dir of kdenetwork be?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'ts not in the knetworkmanager tarball
<_StefanS_> morning
<Riddell> kwwii_: kdebase-3.5.7/kcontrol/knotify/sounds/
<sredna> hi
<Riddell> good morning anders
<Riddell> isn't it a beautiful morning today?
<sredna> i'm trying to install the kde4 snapshot, but kde4base/kde4base-data/kde4base-dev fails for some reason
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> from feisty or gutsy?
<sredna> Riddell: hi, and yes :)
<sredna> feisty
<Riddell> feisty-backports?
<sredna> those are enabled
<Riddell> can you put the error message in a pastebin?
<sredna> moment
<sredna> though i'm afraid they are in danish :o
<Riddell> I should be able to get the just of it
<sredna> http://pastebin.com/mfcc7356
<Riddell> hmm, overlapping files
<Riddell> how strange, there have been several people test this
<Riddell> sredna: did you have old kde4 packages installed previously?
<sredna> i don't think so
<Riddell> dpkg --install --force-overwrites /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.80.3-0ubuntu5_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.80.3-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb; apt-get -f install
<Riddell> that should fix it
<sredna> let me try that
<Riddell> fdoving: you completed our first gutsy spec!
<sredna> i can't run dpkg, it complains that it can't open the lockfile (using sudo) :o
<Riddell> do you have another package manager running?
<Riddell> adept or synaptic or anything?
<sredna> maybe the kicker applet
<sredna> i quit that, but still no luck
<Riddell> does ps show any apt process running?
<Riddell> if not just delete the lock file
<sredna> ah, done
<sredna> no
<sredna> still not working :(
<Riddell> which isn't?
<Riddell> it's --force-overwrite not --force-overwrites
<sredna> ah, that might help, now it appears to work
<sredna> :)
<sredna> Riddell: thank you for helping :)
<Riddell> I'll need to try and recreate that problem and get it fixed
<fdoving> Riddell: yay, now that the first spec is finished. do you have any other small tasks for me?
<Riddell> fdoving: able to improve the !kde4 thing from ubotu?
<Riddell> I don't know if you have write permissions or not
<Riddell> small task, make About Kubuntu document decent
<fdoving> i have ubotu powers.
<fdoving> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<stdin> you know we had someone in #kubuntu say "I can't connect to the site appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org", we had to explain that they are all different sites on kde.org
<fdoving> i  think http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 is good.
<fdoving> ubotu kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more info see:
<fdoving> ehm.
<Riddell> fdoving: and the top story on kubuntu.org
<fdoving> Riddell: could we make it kubuntu.org/kde4 or something? - then update that to redirect to whatever new packages will be available?
<fdoving> if not the factoid will be outdated fast.
<Riddell> fdoving: not really with the current website
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> !no, kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages are available at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<ubotu> I'll remember that fdoving
<fdoving> how's that?
<Riddell> release scheule needs something to say it's not final
<fdoving> the page says that.
<Riddell> spose so
<Riddell> ok, groovy
<fdoving> !no, kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<ubotu> I'll remember that fdoving
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* ScottK wonders if we have any budding qt4 hackers that would be interested in a small porting project.
<ScottK> The pinentry package needs a pinentry-qt4.  Looking at pinentry-qt it looks like it would be easy for anyone who knows anything at all about qt4 (which would not be me).
<fdoving> i think there is a port somewhere.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed the latest kde upload seems to break nspluginviewer
<Tonio_> Riddell: freezes konqueror and overload the cpu to 100%
<Riddell> kde upload is a bit broad
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as I'll delete the media patches, I'll look at what has been changed rencently to the packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: also OOo really seems to be broken although nobody could confirm it to me (I was just ignored)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ping ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> would you please confirm OOo crashes when you open an odt file for example ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: various other people have complained about openoffice
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that started to happen yesterday
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks like kdesudo issue is sorted
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah oki, I missed that, I'm not really looking at the channels, lack of time
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there's already a bug filed for it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki I'll investigate toonight then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for kdesudo and the copyright thing debate :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: was interesting and sorted out the issue, that's cool :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: new snapshot of one of kwin's capturing libraries: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6177
<apachelogger> also fixed the issues from first upload
<apachelogger> next lib is following up ASAP
<jjesse> Tonio_: in gutsy OOO writer never gets pass the splash screen for me
<ScottK> It's a GTK2 issue.
<Tonio_> jjesse: well if I launch it empty, it seems to work, it just freezes when I try to open an opendocument file
<jjesse> Tonio_: same for me
<Tonio_> jjesse: oki so no need to report again, that should be a known issue
<Tonio_> jjesse: can you also confirm the nspluginviewer crash with konqueror ?
<jjesse> Tonio_: i can try, what bug #
<Tonio_> jjesse: just go to a flash enabled website, and that should hang
<Tonio_> jjesse: no bug atm, I'm waiting for confirmation to report
<Tonio_> jjesse: can be a local problem due to my everyday tweaking my laptop :)
<Tonio_> hi mbiebl ;)
<jjesse> is nspluginviewr installed by defuatl?
<Tonio_> jjesse: yep
<mbiebl> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> jjesse: that's the binary that makes konqueror capable to use firefox plugins
<Hobbsee> mbiebl: greetings, there's a new knetworkmanager out
<Tonio_> jjesse: seems to hang due to the latest flash package uploaded
<Tonio_> jjesse: btw works in firefox
<mbiebl> I'm uploading right at this momemt ;-)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are you doing the new knetworkmanager ? I can do it toonight if yo want, I'll have time to work today
<Hobbsee> mbiebl: woo!
<Tonio_> mbiebl: any new patches ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: havent looked tonight, i've been out
<jjesse> when i visit youtube or espn it tells me to install flash
* Hobbsee isnt really here this week
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: great, so I'll handle the package :)
<mbiebl> Some of the patches I had were merged upstream.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I'll merge your changes toonight then, as long as the package is accessible
<Tonio_> mbiebl: when will it be available on packages.debian ?
<mbiebl> Tonio_: There was also a change in the build-deps, as the upstream tarball doesn't ship an admin/ dir.
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Write them and tell them to support gnash
<mbiebl> I had to build-dep on kapptemplate and copy it from there (in debian/rules).
<mbiebl> Tonio_: It will be available this night.
<Tonio_> jjesse: seems you don't have flash installed then, or at least not activated in konqueror
<mbiebl> Tonio_: You can also access the pkg-utopia SVN though. I'll commit my changes there.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: oki, well I'd be interested in having the package a bit sooner, as my freetime to work on the package is very limited at the moment
<Tonio_> mbiebl: oki great, I'll go with this then
<mbiebl> Tonio_: Just give me a sec, then I'll do the commit and give you the URL
<ryanakca> Tonio_: oh, Umm. I think qcomicbook can be synced, it builds fine in a gutsy sbuild. I don't know much about the Ubuntu changes, and your the maintainer, so, if it can be synced, mind filing the sync?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: super, you rock :)
<nixternal> mornin'
<Tonio_> ryanakca: sure
<ryanakca> Tonio_: thanks :)
<ryanakca> Hey nixternal
<Tonio_> ryanakca: as long as a package can be used from debian directly, let's go
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that's less work for us :)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Yep, I downloaded the .dsc, and it builds fine in a gutsy sbuild
<Tonio_> let's sync then :)
<joejaxx> Good Morning All :)
<Hobbsee> morning joejaxx
<joejaxx> :)
* DaSkreech waevs groggily
<DaSkreech> ^^^ See?
* DaSkreech waves at tackat
<mbiebl> Tonio_: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-utopia/packages/unstable/knetworkmanager
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: pm?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: super, that'll be merged toonight
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: sure
<ScottK> nixternal: Any interest in doing a small qt3 to qt4 port as a "learning experience"?
<nixternal> hehe, another port?
<nixternal> what is it?
<ScottK> pinentry
<ScottK> It has a pinentry-qt, but no pinentry-qt4.
<ScottK> We're gonna need it I'm pretty sure to get to gnupg.
<nixternal> ahh, sure I will take a look at it
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> nixternal: I put in a feature request upstream for it, if you decide to take a whack at it, you might want to comment there: https://intevation.de/roundup/aegypten/issue773
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why didnt you give them both the boot?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I didn't see any notably sexist comments from elite101 only grahama
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they were both bad.  elite was worse further up
<Hobbsee> (he's now bitching on the ban)
<Riddell> which isn't to say I didn't miss any
<Hobbsee> fair enough.  i gave the other one the boot
<Riddell> who controls #kubuntu-offtopic these days?
<Hobbsee> nalioth, i think
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you pastebin the last hundred lines or whatever, and i'll deal with them too?
<Riddell> I'm not in #k-o
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Riddell> just worth keeping an eye on incase they end up on the same topic in there
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, i'll just tell them that i'm a core dev, and can kill their computers.  because after all, girls cant be trusted with technology.
<Hobbsee> that should shut them up
<ScottK> Hobbsee: pinentry FTBFS on sparc, but it's because libgtk2 is FTBFS there, so I guess it's just a giveback after libgtk2 gets fixed, right?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.  I'll keep an eye on it then.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> no problem
* Hobbsee ponders when to lift that ban
<Riddell> not today
<Hobbsee> no, no plans for that :)
* Hobbsee could just forget about it forever, or lift it when poked in a few days, or issue a few week ban, etc...
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Who is this?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: moron in #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> ah
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: girls dont exist on the intarweb, etc
<DaSkreech> I can't hang around there at work anymore
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-26
<ryanakca> Riddell: bug 128443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128443 in ksniffer "Please update ksniffer to 0.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128443
<ryanakca> Riddell: umm. nevermind.
<raphink> !seen marseillai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen marseillai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> raphink: /msg seenserv seen marseillai
<raphink>  /msg seenserv seen marseillai
<raphink> oops ;)
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> hmm is there a way to control the number of steps the new volume up/down uses?
<Tonio_> Riddell: doing knetworkmanager now
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<allee> Tonio_: hi!!!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: didn't see you last night..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah I had a car issue, so couldn't connect
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll be there tomorrow all the day....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lots of problems nowadays
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah good, cause I decided to watch a movie..
<Tonio_> allee: got my response btw :)
<Tonio_> allee: any news concerning kdebluetooth ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: number 23.. nice one.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got a fullscreen fade almost done btw..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we'll test everything next week probably
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, good idea
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll have a bunch of 2 weeks full time available for kubuntu
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll just remove your patch tomorrow morning from kdelibs
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet, lets hope my wife doesn't give birth the next two weeks :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and w<ill give you access to my repo
<_StefanS_> goody
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: woohoo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: didn't knew about that, super !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, its number two .. we've got one 11 months old already :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: have a girl, now getting a boy.
<Tonio_> hehe, great :)
<_StefanS_> yes, alot of work, but I love kids :)
<allee> _StefanS_: congrats.
<_StefanS_> allee: thanks :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well we have time to get the effect to work
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the important thing is that we'll have kdesudo soon by default :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but I'm sure we can fit it all in anyways.. I can always sleep when I get old :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: indeed. Kdesudo is much better than kdesu..
* _StefanS_ is almost 30
<allee> Tonio_: No, nothing new about kbluetooth.  Last time I checked (~ 3 weeks ago) commit msgs indicate that quite some bugs got fixed.  I've pinged upstream now if there are plans for a beta4
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't mind we'll do it, it's jsut a matter of time :)
<Tonio_> allee: oki :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: when it that new feature deadline for gutsy? (cant remember)
<Tonio_> allee: current state is to me too buggy for default inclusion, but really promissing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lemme check
<allee> Tonio_: agreed.
<_StefanS_> does anyone know if kbiff or similar is making it into kde4?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: August 16th
<_StefanS_> alright, still some time then.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: as this is eye candy, I suspect there is no way to get an exception for this :)
<allee> Tonio_: I'm 'renovating' my flat currently.  So in the last weeks I had 0 free time to follow any of my open source interests
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right... hardly a must have feature :)
<allee> still some weeks of work
<Tonio_> allee: same for me due to crazy schedule at work
<allee> Tonio_: heh, I didn't even notice that :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm just mimic'ing the gnome fade for gtksu btw.
<allee> Tonio_: approaching a deadline at work?
<Tonio_> allee: that seems to be the common state in fact
<Tonio_> perpetual deadline :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah the gnome effect would be nice I agree
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: more like... "we're not shutting down" .. the curtain effect doesn't really suit a password dialog :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<allee> :)
<allee> Tonio_: [11:35]  <dgollub> allee: we already tagged beta4 ... but we have to contact RockMan to post the annoucnment
<allee> Tonio_:  [11:36]  <dgollub> http://cryptomilch.de/~dgollub/kdebluetooth/
<Tonio_> allee: super
<allee> Tonio_: it's not annouced so maaaaaybe be a last minute change to the tarball, so better no official upload before it's announced
<Tonio_> sure
<allee> Tonio_: I can give it a try this weekend, if you have no time befire
<allee> before that is
<Tonio_> allee: I may have some time
<allee> Tonio_: you make my family happy :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: doing what to knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> Riddell: merging with debian
<manchicken> w00t!  I complained to Dell about the long wait time for my new Ubuntu Dell, and they gave me free next-day shipping :)
<Riddell> yay
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know what's going on with the OpenOffice issue in Gutsy?
<manchicken> Riddell: Although it is getting me to use koffice more than I had been :)
<manchicken> Finding some very strange issues in kspread.
<Riddell> no idea
<Riddell> kspread forgets to update cells quite a lot
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you have any idea what issue I'm talking about?
<Riddell> nope
<manchicken> kspread also has serious display issues when you switch pages and delete and insert rows alot.
<manchicken> Riddell: With OOo right now, if I start one of the programs, say oocalc, I get a splash screen and then soffice.bin maxes CPU.
<Riddell> so people are saying
<Riddell> it's not making me want to do a dist upgrade for sure :)
<manchicken> Well, for my needs, koffice is working fine.
<manchicken> And it's actually magnitudes faster than OOo.
<manchicken> It's got me reconsidering my own usage patterns :)
<manchicken> koffice is lightning fast, and it only has odd issues, no major data loss or crashing.
<manchicken> Whereas OOo has no weird issues, but is slow as can be.
<manchicken> Riddell: So are you from a rather small town in Scottland?
<manchicken> I have no idea the geography of Scottland, and the not-so-distant move has me curious about other areas of the world once again :)
<Riddell> I'm from the capital
<Riddell> which is the second largest city (and obviously the most classy)
<Riddell> it's spelt Scotland
<manchicken> Ah.  You're right.  Sorry
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> What's the population?
<manchicken> Urban?  Rural?
<Riddell> 448,624
<manchicken> Ah.
<Riddell> of Edinburgh, being a city it's urban
<manchicken> The place I'm moving to has about 6,000 folks living there.
<manchicken> although I'm having a very difficult time finding actual estimates.
<Riddell> just so long as the internet connection is fast..
<manchicken> 15mbps :)
<Riddell> don't US towns have their population on the sign as you enter them?
<manchicken> 5mbps faster than it currently is.
<manchicken> Some of them do.
<manchicken> And those signs tend to be dated quickly for smaller populations.
<Riddell> there was me thinking someone made a new sign each time a baby was born :)
<manchicken> When you enter Chicago, the 8 million people sign is a close enough approximation for their size, but when your population is only a 4-digit number, it can vary considerably from year to year.
<manchicken> heh
<apachelogger> ~1600 inhabitants :D
<manchicken> I've been to a town that had a sign with pegs on it, and someone just changed the numbers.
<manchicken> But it was only a 2-digit population.
<manchicken> The 2000 census (which is ancient by now) says Mahomet has 4,877 folks.
* apachelogger notes that there are far too many imortant packages waiting for revu :|
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you been poking people?
<Riddell> apachelogger: and have you been tending to packages that have been revu'ed by someone?
<apachelogger> I was quite busy lately
<apachelogger> maybe I should do a packaging afternoon
<apachelogger> I'm not very productive today anyway ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm thinking of adding some warnings to Adept.
<Riddell> manchicken: about what?
<manchicken> Riddell: When any of your changes results in the removal of an important or essential package.
<manchicken> I've been toying with where to put it, and I think the only appropriate place to put this is when you hit the "Apply Changes" button.
<Riddell> why not when you click to make the change?
<manchicken> Primarily because not all side-effects of a single click are visible during that one click.
<manchicken> From the code point of view.
<Riddell> right
<manchicken> That information is much more accessible when you're getting ready to commit.
<manchicken> The only apprehension I have for this warning is the situation where one essential package obsoletes another, and adept is correctly removing it.
<manchicken> But that's why I'm thinking I'll put this on adept_manager only.
<Riddell> yes
<manchicken> Or do what I can to only put it there.
<manchicken> updater and installer don't really have common use-cases where this situation would happen I don't think.
<manchicken> Do you have an up-to-date bzr branch of adept?
<Riddell> I think my one on launchpad.net/adept is
* apachelogger is cleaning up his package trunk
<Riddell> if it's not (compared to what's in the archives) let me know
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> Have you applied all of my recent fixes to that branch, too?
<manchicken> The fix for the useless details button bug and the bug where changelogs weren't respecting proxy settings?
<manchicken> Oh, yeah, the locked dpkg database fix.
<Riddell> manchicken: do I know about these fixes?
<manchicken> I thought you would since I put them on the bugs directly.
<manchicken> I haven't been doing a very good job of communicating fixes lately it seems...
<Riddell> I have every bug come into my inbox, I therefor miss quite a few of them
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I'll see if I can get bug numbers for you
<Riddell> if there's a patch for something IRC is probably best
<manchicken> There's the proxy fix patch posted on bug #119089 which also seems to fix bug #85056.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85056 in adept "adept_updater try's to fetch changelog from other package" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85056
<manchicken> The database locked patch is posted on bug #48627.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48627 in adept "Poor resolution of "database locked" problem" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48627
<manchicken> And then there's the useless details button bug fix patch on bug #119969.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119969 in adept "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
<manchicken> Sorry about all of the confusion :)
<manchicken> Life's been so crazy lately it's hard to communicate all of this stuff effectively.
<Riddell> groovy stuff, I'll try and take a look at them today
<manchicken> Especially since we're buying the house and we're going to be moving at the end of August.
<manchicken> Sweet.  Thanks :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6104 is it ok to just write "various files in the admin directory are covered by the LGPL"?
<apachelogger> instead of listing all the files
* ScottK looks
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, if you're in revu mood, I got quite some work to do ^_^
<ScottK> The comment on your previous upload still stands.
<ScottK> The latest rev of that package appears to have been loaded without the new tarball.
* apachelogger is going to dput with -f 
<ScottK> How did you build your source package?
<apachelogger> debuild -S -sa
<ScottK> OK.  That should be fine then.
<ScottK> Just make sure you -S -sa with the right source...
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have a very precise folder structure, so I'd probably have to drink a lot of coffee to do the debuild with the wrong source :)
<ScottK> OK.  Just trying to consider all the possible error sources.
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6188
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> doesn't show up in this diff either
<ScottK> OK then.  How come I don't see COPYING.LIB in the debdiff then.  http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=5365&upid2=618
* apachelogger checks the tarball
<ScottK> Right.  Or rather http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=5365&upid2=6188
<apachelogger> ScottK: has to be a bug in revu
* ScottK will download and look.
<apachelogger> cause the tarball is the right one
<Riddell> is there anything in kubuntu-desktop we wouldn't want in an edubuntu-kde?
<ScottK> Riddell: You might want to consider a lighter weight mail client.  Is Kontact the right approach for their target market (I don't know)?
<Riddell> edubuntu seem to have evolution
<kwwii> I guess kexi would not be needed
<apachelogger> ScottK: now actually there is no light weight mail client
<apachelogger> or actually no proper usable one
<ScottK> Well then nevermind about that.
<apachelogger> only mailody
<apachelogger> and that only supports imap
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree, it's there.
* ScottK is reviewing now.
<apachelogger> hooray ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: kcron isn't needed
* apachelogger thinks it shouldn't be in kubuntu-desktop either
<mhb> apachelogger: there's more mini apps like this that could go into universe instead
<mhb> (IMHO)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: ksystemlog is also nt really needed in the target market I think :)
<Hobbsee> boo
<jjesse> don't cry
<mhb> apachelogger: you read my mind ... not sure if we should change it for Gutsy, but a more complex review of apps like those could happen for gutsy+1
<apachelogger> Riddell: ktorrent
* Hobbsee pokes people about the existance of a meeting
* apachelogger asumes mhb will place this on his todo ^_^
<jjesse> we having another meeting?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes, next wednesday
* jjesse adds to schedule
<mhb> Hobbsee: we do? great
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: finally a meeting when I can attend and become mighty member?
<Hobbsee> as per the KubuntuCouncil spec, which was discussed, but the contents of which are still sitting on my hard drive
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: indeed.
<Hobbsee> mhb: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually kontact should be dropped -> only kmail
<apachelogger> can't think of anything else right now ;)
* apachelogger continues package preparation
<Tonio_> Riddell: back to work...
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I was merging knm with debian, but I had problems to apply the kdepot patch since there is no admin/ folder in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw kapptemplate admin/ folder seems to be ready for rosetta so I can drop the patch
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's the license of admin/am_edit?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just testing the build on a amd64 machine cause we had the isse till now, and I upload
<Riddell> there's no admin/ directory?
<Riddell> this is still KDE 3?
<Tonio_> Riddell: true
<Riddell> but but.. how?
<Tonio_> ask upstream :)
<Tonio_> and this is still kde3 of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: they have been prompted that's an issue, so let'ts wait for the next tarball
<Tonio_> Riddell: so mbiebl added a builddep on kapptemplate to copy the admin content, but I had problem to get that copied before the patches are applied in fact
<apachelogger> ScottK: there's no
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know releasing a tarball without admin/ is a pure stipidity..... but that's it
<Tonio_> s/sti/Stu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I notices debian packages as network-manager-kde and provides knetworkmanager
<ScottK> apachelogger: There is.
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason we do the opposite way ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: because you made it that way?
<Riddell> wasnae me whoever did it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I probably did as we packaged it before debian....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see any consequence in changing this right now, should I change this ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: Oo where?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok with me
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31388
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<apachelogger> kde-common admin headache(tm)
<ScottK> Yeah.  Also I only see a couple of files the mention LGPL.  Since it's a small number, I think it'd be clearer to list them.
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> guys
<apachelogger> do we have an example list
<Riddell> the archive admins discussed this yesterday, you don't need to list every small copyright holder
<Riddell> it has a different licence so its worth noting that but its ok to just say "file in admin/ are LGPL see common-licence.."
<ScottK> Agreed.
<apachelogger> hooray
<ScottK> The only thing I would say is that I see LGPL in only two files out of about 20, so I think it should be listed which.
<ScottK> If it were more than that, I'd say various, but since it's only one or two.
<apachelogger> 2 files in the admin directory are covered by the GNU LGPL
<Riddell> "some files"
<apachelogger> I insist on not listing them :P
* apachelogger is just finishing khalkhiapplets
<ScottK> I think it's be better to list them since it's only two, but I won't not upload it over that.
<apachelogger> I'm actually counting 5
<apachelogger> +1 which partly includes LGPL code
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> My greppage must have been inferior then.
<apachelogger> acinclude.m4.in conf.change.pl doxygen.sh config.pl configure.in.min oldinclude.m4.in
<ScottK> I found the partly one.  That was interesting.
<manchicken> this is strange.  I can build adept from the src-deb in the repos just fine... but the one in lp/~jr won't build.
<apachelogger> so we can stick with the "various files"?
<ScottK> As I said, I won't not upload over it.
<ScottK> You do need to mention the other license though.
<apachelogger> ScottK: other license?
<Riddell> manchicken: what won't build about it?
<manchicken>  /usr/include/ept/debtags/vocabulary.h:28:36: error: tagcoll/diskindex/mmap.h: No such file or directory
<ScottK> The one I pastebinned you.
<apachelogger> ScottK: wasn't that GPL?
<manchicken> Then several other missing headers with tagcoll in the directory nm.
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31388 - Explicitly NOT GPL.
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> manchicken: make sure you have all the build-deps installed and run  make -f debian/rules buildprep
<apachelogger> now I need painkillers
<ScottK> All the easy stuff was already packaged.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Pinentry got cleared up in the mass giveback and built, so that's one thing off my list.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: great :)
* apachelogger is wondering how to write that 
<mhb> manchicken: can't that be related to the fact that there are two tagcolls?
<manchicken> mhb: Not if I can build the deb-src in the repos, but not the bzr branch.
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah, I'm still getting these errors even after all of that.
<Tonio_> Riddell: done
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyo I'll probably do ktorrent tomorrow, as well as kdelibs, I'll be at home for my contrib day
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/2044 sounds properly?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll look.  What I came up with was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31392/
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to do the promissed work yesterday as I had a problem with my car
<Riddell> manchicken: make sure you have the right tagcoll{,2}-dev installed and make sure the wrong one is not installed
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, that is a license, just an odd one.
<Riddell> before running buildprep
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok ^_^
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/2045
<manchicken> Riddell: I've got both.
<apachelogger> oh!
<manchicken> Which is the wrong one?
<apachelogger> missing white space :D
<Riddell> manchicken: whichever one isn't in the build-depends
<Tonio_> ryanakca: testing and uploading your ktorrent
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and please, insult those guys requesting for package update on launchpad next time :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Except for islicensed -> is licensed, yes.
<Tonio_> ryanakca: if they want it they can do it, and closing those stupid bugs makes packaging longuer....... drives me nuts
<manchicken> Riddell: There is no mention of "tagcoll" anywhere in the debian directory
* apachelogger sings: lift me up, lift me up, higher no am a
<manchicken> Riddell: It's all a dependency from libept it seems.
<Riddell> manchicken: whichever one that needs then
<manchicken> Looks like that one needs libtagcoll2-dev
<manchicken> Removing libtagcoll-dev...
<manchicken> I just don't get why the deb-src builds without any issues, and the branch has the problem...
<Riddell> manchicken: probably it didn't do buildprep with the wrong ones installed
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6191
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> apachelogger: Lets go for that.  If it builds, I'll upload it.
<apachelogger> arrr :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: This is the first thing I've built today, so I'm updating my pbuilder first.  It'll likely be a little while.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, you can get some other packages to revu, if you want to ;-)
<apachelogger> <-- packaging monster
<apachelogger> actually I have about 20 packages scheduled for gutsy+1
* ScottK has some actual paying work to attend to.  Let me know if you care to fall in that category.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> kwwii: will I get artwork for kio-sysinfo for gutsy, or do I have to use the suse one? ... well, unsusefied suse artwork that would be :P
* Riddell thinks kwwii is busy enough
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: just like you :P
* apachelogger is going to ask the new amarok artwork guy
<manchicken> Riddell: Is that medisoncelebrity.com really a scam?
<manchicken> And this thing, even using ./debian/rules buildprep && ./debian/rules build is still not building.  Same problem.
<Riddell> manchicken: is adept from bzr the same version as in the archive?
<Riddell> manchicken: according to slashdot it is, and they're never wrong
<manchicken> I'm seriously doubting t.
<manchicken> it*
<manchicken> As the adept from the archive actually builds, whereas this one does not.
<manchicken> Even if I buildprep on it, it still builds.
<kwwii> apachelogger: screenshot? perhaps if I find some time, or it is really easy we can get something done
* apachelogger checks the sources
<Tonio_> siretart: just saw you had to add the vpn-properties patch again.....
<ScottK> Tonio_: Hello.
<Tonio_> siretart: wasn't this sync on bzr ? I sent the patch to asac, so that we would fix this once and for all....
<ScottK> Have you a moment to discuss Klamav
<siretart> Tonio_: well, you moved it back to /usr/lib leaving the gnome-applet broken for over a week. so I went and added the patch back
<Tonio_> siretart: I sent both the applet patch and the network-manager changes to install the binary under /usr/share, so I don't understand why only one of them reached the repos...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Uploaded.
<Tonio_> siretart: nope, as I said, I did the 2 required changes, sending them to asac for bzr inclusion, telling him he'd have to release the 2 packages....
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<Tonio_> siretart: that's why I don't understand
<Tonio_> siretart: there was changes on the network-manager package, and indeed a patch to add back to the applet package.....
<siretart> Tonio_: binaries must not be installed in usr/share. atm it is in /usr/lib/network-manager/nm-vpn-properties
<Tonio_> siretart: well sorry for the issue, but I must say I don't understand that mess :)
<Tonio_> siretart: right, probably it was /usr/lib, you're right on that point :)
<siretart> Tonio_: no problem. I just fixed a bug. there was even an lp bug open about it
<Tonio_> siretart: let's hope it is on bzr this time as I requested, otherwise next upload will remove the patch again.......
<apachelogger> kwwii: basically I'd just need a background image, then I probably can do some css magic and it's done http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp022.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp023.png
<Tonio_> siretart: did you check the network-manager-applet bzr branch ?
<Tonio_> siretart: probably there is the issue
<siretart> no, I didn't
<siretart> it would have been nice if it contained a XS-Vcs-Bzr tag
<Tonio_> oki, we shoudl ping asac on that point
<Tonio_> siretart: true, I suspect that's asac work, I may not even have access to the bzr branch in fact....
<Tonio_> siretart: I'll try to ping asac tomorrow concerning this, to unsure the branch is up to date and avoid breaking the applet again...
<siretart> Tonio_: where is the network-manager-applet bzr branch? I don't see it on https://code.launchpad.net/network-manager/+branches
<Tonio_> siretart: I don't want to really maintain this package as I don't use it in fact
<kwwii> apachelogger: I guess we could use something based on the new wallpaper
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't you just take the new kubuntu wallpaper and crop it to fit?
<siretart> Tonio_: you are in the maintainer field, after all
<Tonio_> siretart: it is a separate package afaik
<siretart> Tonio_: yes, I know, but where is the branch?
<Tonio_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/network-manager/gnome.ubuntu.0.6.x
<Tonio_> siretart: there is it
<siretart> ah, thanks
<Tonio_> siretart: as you can see my changes are in it
<Tonio_> siretart: so the issue is a human error, someone removed it manually it seems
<Tonio_> siretart: seb128 didn't merge his changes too
<Tonio_> and I couldn't remember but I have access to this ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: would be nice to commit your latest changes maybe.... :)
<Tonio_> siretart: he probably missed this because of the missing  XS-Vcs-Bzr tag in fact :) that explains everything
<siretart> perhaps I should upload ubuntu7 with just the XS-VCS-Bzr tag
<Tonio_> siretart: my changes have never been released as a package, everyone used the old one
<Tonio_> siretart: true, add the tag and commit bzr so that the problem is resolved once and for all
<Tonio_> siretart: cause if we don't the problem will be back again and again...
<apachelogger> Riddell: that looks silly when you just got konqui on the desktop, not in fullscreen, and you're on the sysinfo page
<siretart> Tonio_: WTF is this? just a debian/ directory and nothing else?
<apachelogger> kwwii: based on the wallpaper sounds good though
<Tonio_> siretart: true
<Tonio_> siretart: that's the way we generally do btw, just sync debian/ with the package
<Tonio_> siretart: I just did as asac initiated the branch :) I'm not responsible for it, but that's the way I would also do it
<Tonio_> siretart: what is the problem with this ?
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah, just a quick look at the control files shows that your bzr tree is pretty out of date.  The archive deb-src is requiring a version of debtags >= 1.6.1 and your control file is also missing a lot of dependencies in the control file that is in the archive has.
<siretart> Tonio_: how do you build the package? if you copy the source in, you'll get tons of 'unknown files'
<siretart> Tonio_: that's ugly and error prone. why not just versioning the contents of the debian/ dir? why the debian dir itself?
<Riddell> manchicken: ok, sorry about that, I'll merge it when I get a chance, just work from the version in the archive then
<manchicken> Righto.  Not a problem.  All of those patches I mentioned before in the bug reports were based off of the archive version and not off of the bzr branch, just to clarify.
<manchicken> And I would apply them in the order of the details button bug, the proxy fix, and the dpkg lock fix as I wrote them in that order... that might help avoid conflicts.
<siretart> Tonio_: pushed and uploaded
<Tonio_> siretart: you rock :)
<Riddell> edubuntu-desktop-kde uploaded
<ScottK> Tonio_: Maybe a minute now on klamav?
<ScottK> I wanted to discuss the patch you did on disabling updates.
<ScottK> Also there's a new upstream version.
<kwwii> apachelogger: cool, I am sure that we can get something in, might take a bit as I am quite overloaded with work atm
<apachelogger> kwwii: well, one week before upstream version freeze should be ok
<apachelogger> freeze is on 16th, isn't it?
<kwwii> good question, I have no idea
<apachelogger> Lord Riddell knows
<apachelogger> oh actually
<Riddell> it's not an upstream version change
<apachelogger> what is it then?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> an artwork change
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now
<Riddell> GutsyArtworkFinalDeadline September 20th
<apachelogger> oh, cool
<apachelogger> so I'll upload current version to revu ASAP
<Riddell> sure
<apachelogger> Riddell, Tonio_: btw, did one of you actually had a look at the konquerorrc patch I sent?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, I've been meaning to do that for ages
<Riddell> maybe I should just do it now
<apachelogger> hehe
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I missed that one too, sorry for this.....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: no problem
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think we can make your change...
<Riddell> the reason we have a non-standard /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc is because of a bug in xmlgui thingy
<Riddell> where it should load /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc but doesn't
<Riddell> when you're launching konqueror as part of a restored session
<apachelogger> :|
<Riddell> but k-d-s konqueror.rc and kdebase konqueror.rc should be the same
<Riddell> but they're quite different
* apachelogger hates such bugs
<apachelogger> on the other hand I hate all bugs ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, thanks for looking into it
<ryanakca> Tonio_: okies. Where should I put it then? revu?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just tried to recreate the bug but I can't
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe we should try removing the kdebase non-standard konqueror.rc and seeing if the bug is still there for people
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds like a good idea
<apachelogger> alpha stage is perfect for this kind of stuff, isn't it?
<Riddell> yes
* apachelogger gotta grab something to drink
<Tm_P> apachelogger: water <3
<Tonio_> ryanakca: already uploaded
<ryanakca> Tonio_: no, but for the future?
<Riddell> does anyone use bzr-buildpackage?
<Riddell> each time I look at the wiki page I give up knowing that it'll be easier for now just to do it manually
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i find it doesnt work.  use bzr export to export the debian, then build from that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but then I can't commit back
<ScottK> With svn I just copy any files I change after the export back with cp and svn picks up they've changed.
<Riddell> that's what I'm doing, but it's error prone
<ScottK> True.
<Riddell> and it's noticably more work that not having to do anything in bzr
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm unsure what the best way is.  i tend to commit first, then export & build
<Hobbsee> this is true.  there should be a saner way
<mhb> should someone (me) take a look at it?
<mhb> if it's in python, we can fix it :o)
<ScottK> I find I have to be really careful, but it's less scary for me that the svn-inject stuff.
<Riddell> mhb: aren't you busy with restricted-manager?
<ScottK> And the Konsole/Python-kde3 bug...
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded kdebase without our konqueror.rc, let's see if it breaks anything
<mhb> ScottK: that was yours :o)
<ScottK> It was mine as long it was a Python thing.  I'm still convinced it's in Konsole somewhere.
<mhb> Riddell: pretty much, yes. Well, someone else can take a look at it, there's plenty of fellows knowing python.
<ScottK> Someone who understands C stuff ought to look at that last diff I posted.
<Riddell> ScottK: posted where?
<ScottK> Riddell: Last comment in Bug 117731 - That looks like more pty code that is substantially different in edgy-updates.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<Tonio_> ryanakca: for the future, well I may do the package myself, or otherwise, just ping me if you id it
<ryanakca> Tonio_: no.. Where should I stick it up on future occasions?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: then revu is the place
<ScottK> Tonio_: Any objection if I go ahead and update klamav to the new version?
<Tonio_> ScottK: please do :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: just be sure to add all my patches to it
<Tonio_> ScottK: they are not sync upstream yet
<ScottK> OK.  Well I wanted to talk about the no updates patch.
<ScottK> We've added all kinds of ways (e.g. gdebi) for people to easy install stuff outside the packaging system.
<ScottK> This one seems harmless and people always whine about the "Your clamav is out of date" warnings.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah but always in the form of debian packages
<Tonio_> ScottK: which klamav doesn't
<ScottK> There's also the zero-install-injector package.
<Tonio_> I mean the fact that the program autoupdates itself
<ScottK> Or some such thing
<ScottK> Right.
<Tonio_> I don't have any problem with virus database update
<Tonio_> just the fact that it autoupdates
<Tonio_> can cause issues
<ScottK> In this case it just does it for the user that updates it and doesn't interfere with the packaged version.
<Tonio_> especially since a user may not be root on his machine
<ScottK> Yes.  That's why it installs it in ~/
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep but that sounds crackefull for the user
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know, but in any case a user might not understand the way it works
<ScottK> It's not ideal I agree.
<Tonio_> I mean the strengh of ubuntu is the packaging system
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> I think clamav is kind of a special case.
<Tonio_> do we want it like windows were any program updates itself it's own way ? I don't think so :)
<ScottK> I don't either.
<Tonio_> ScottK: well we have to be up to date with the package
<Tonio_> that's my point :)
<ScottK> Sure.
<Tonio_> I would prefer that the patch stays if you don't mind
<Tonio_> ScottK: btw we can discuss that further during the next ubuntu meeting, others' opinion would be interesting
<ScottK> Would you be up for document all the risks and leave it up to the user (they'll need doc on how to install the build-deps anyway.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> BTW, the Feisty version doesn't have your patch (don't look at me), so this will be a regression in some people's eyes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: why would they ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: they should just use dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> ScottK: I would say that it's different for clamav
<ScottK> Sure, once Gutsy is release.
<Tonio_> ScottK: we can submit backports then
<Tonio_> ScottK: and someone has to care care of them
<ScottK> True.
<Tonio_> ScottK: there i a clamav launchpad team afaik
<Tonio_> ScottK: would be interesting asking them
<ScottK> Yes and guess who is it's admin?
<Tonio_> btw I have to leave the computer :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: who is ?
<ScottK> Me
<Tonio_> ScottK: haha :)
<ScottK> We can discuss later.
<Tonio_> ok so let's rediscuss this later
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> ScottK: I wouldn't have any objection except I must say I'm not that a fan of apps autopdating them
<Tonio_> ScottK: especially since the autoupdate would ignore patches
<ScottK> Well that's a very good point.
<Tonio_> ScottK: translations, etc...... can create lots of issues reguarding to the user
<Tonio_> ScottK: but let's rediscuss this later :)
<ScottK> OK.  We can discuss more later, but I'm thinking auto-update clamav, but not klamav is a sensible approach.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's different for clamav indeed, as nes engine can be required sometime
<Tonio_> ScottK: but imho that should be done via backports
<ScottK> Makes sense.  If I get time to update it, I'll take a look at the documentation that goes with klamav and see if I can explain it sensibly.
<Tonio_> sure, and as I said, we should rediscuss this to be sure to go in the right direction
<ScottK> Yes
<manchicken> I'm torn between quanta+ and kate.
<manchicken> The editor is the same, but Quanta+ has the tree-view file browser, and the tabbed editor.
<manchicken> Quanta+ also has snippets, thought I think Kate has those, too.
<ScottK> How does the $NOT_CRASH feature work on Quanta+?
<manchicken> About as well as it works in kate :)
<manchicken> No, I take that back.
<ScottK> OK.  I don't think I've ever had KATE crash on me.
<manchicken> Quanta+ is less stable than Kate.
<manchicken> I have.
<manchicken> But I leave Kate up all the time.
* ScottK too (KATE all the time)
<manchicken> If Kate had a tree-view for the file browser, or at least a working plugin that gave me that, there'd be no contest.
<ScottK> For me, more stable is a BIG incentive.
<manchicken> The in-editor file-browser for Kate is just horrible.
<manchicken> For me, being able to walk file trees quickly is more important.
<manchicken> Ooh, and do you know the hotkey to switch buffers in Kate?
<manchicken> I don't think there is one.
<manchicken> Whereas quanta+ has the imperfect but functional Ctrl+Tab
* DaSkreech sits under the "Kollab Editing for Kate FTW!!!" Sign
<manchicken> I think I may just go back to Emacs with tramp-mode.
<manchicken> Sweet.  Emacs22 is in repos :)
* manchicken does the "new emacs" dance...
<ScottK> Well that explains a lot.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Hobbsee> can someone qualified look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/75149 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75149 in kdepim "Palm TX connecting on USB does not have consistent device name" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<manchicken> Hobbsee: That's interesting :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: The folks in #kpilot have been talking to me about my Treo issue, and they said they're working on some issues caused by the new version of their pilot syncing dependency.
<Hobbsee> right
<DaSkreech> Go emacs :-)
<manchicken> Aww, emacs22, you have disappointed me...
<DaSkreech> !Hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<manchicken> Isn't emacs22 where we're supposed to have fuzzy-fonts?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: do me a favour and push https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/57129 through please :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57129 in kdepim "SRU required:  [dapper]  Can't make imap folder" [High,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> Hobbsee: What do you want me to do?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: get the SRU done?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, you're not a core dev. dammit
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> You should find one of those to do it ;-)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: While you're at it, maybe you could look at the SRU proposed in Bug #96586?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96586 in inkscape "Correct multiple inkscape issues in Feisty (SRU and Backport)" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96586
<Hobbsee> i'm so not
* Hobbsee doesnt do SRU's, unless she has a very good incentive to
<ScottK> OK.  I can understand that, particularly in Main.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, main makes it worse
<ScottK> Actually Universe SRUs are pretty easy these days.
<manchicken> kmixer does a piss-poor job of saving volume settings on exit.
<manchicken> Every time I log into KDE I have to turn down my primary volume, and unmute the microphone again.
<DaSkreech> I don't think it save it at all
<manchicken> It really should.
<DaSkreech> I just set all my music stuff around the default
<ScottK> manchicken: Did you see crimsun's post to ubuntu-devel on those issues.  I don't think it's kmixer's fault.
<manchicken> No?
<manchicken> Is it the ALSA mixer or something?
<ScottK> Something.
<ScottK> I don't recall the specifics.
<DaSkreech> New Speedcrunch
<Riddell> ooh?
<jjesse> version .8 correct?
<jjesse> i'm trying to finalize the doc for .9
<Riddell> DaSkreech: fancy packaging it?
<Riddell> yes, seems to be 0.8 http://code.google.com/p/speedcrunch/
<jjesse> wouldn't that get packaged first in debian?
<Riddell> maybe, we don't tend to rely on debian though
<jjesse> oh
<ScottK> jjesse: You could always package it for Debian.
<jjesse> ScottK: ummm no it would be really ugly
<ScottK> Why?
<jjesse> ScottK: cause i don't have the time or know how
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That'd do it.
<jhutchins> Riddell: ping.
<Riddell> hi jhutchins
<Riddell> jhutchins: you said something about a factoid?
<jhutchins> Ja, could we link !sk to the !cz factoid?
<Riddell> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Riddell> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> I can never remember how to update ubotu, fdoving did a good job of it the other day
<jhutchins> k, I'll bug him next time I see him around.
<Riddell> jhutchins: can you pastebin what you think it should say?
<jhutchins> Riddell: Well, ubuntu-cz (Czeck) was the best thing we could come up with for a Slovakian (sk) user earlier today.
<jhutchins> For all i know it could be an insult though.
<ScottK> jhutchins: I would suspect it would be.  They didn't randomly split into two countries.
<jhutchins> Yeah, the more I think on it, the less I like the idea.
<jhutchins> Hadn't had coffee yet then.
<mhb> no
<mhb> it's not an insult
<mhb> AFAIK we share that channel
<mhb> and gladly
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ScottK> Ah.  Good to know mhb.
<Riddell> mhb: able to provide suitable entries for !sk and !cz then?
<Riddell> we do have a kubuntu.sk website that should be there
<mhb> Riddell: I can't speak slovak, but I'll ask someone for a suitable line
<mhb> give me a minute
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mhb> Slovenskch uivateov iadame, aby na kanly #ubuntu rozprvali anglicky. Slovensky alebo esky se mete dohovori na kanle #ubuntu-cz.
<mhb> ^^ a Slovak equivalent of the Czech sentence for the !sk info.
<mhb> Riddell: kubuntu.sk is not mentioned but I think every kubuntu user in slovakia knows the page.
<fabo> Riddell: strigi 0.5.4 tagged, i will update debian package and sync with ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> What's the thing for the Philipenes?
<wewek> hello
<wewek> mhb: tak jsem tady ;)
<Riddell> mhb: can you pastebin that, my terminal doesn't do utf 8
<Riddell> fabo: excellent
<Riddell> fabo: I hope it's more stable than my snapshot
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Use the ISO country codes.
<mhb> Riddell: shame on your terminal :o)
<mhb> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/635141
<nixternal> howdy folks!
<DaSkreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> ummm NO!
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> Oh NO
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-27
<mhb> hi nixternal
<mhb> umm, sorry to be a bother, but does someone know what kghostview brings for kpdf?
<Riddell> nothing
<Riddell> they're separate applications
<mhb> Riddell: kpdf seems to recommend kghostview
<Riddell> for print preview
<Riddell> daft I know
<nixternal> and that is all it does
<mhb> Riddell: ah, thank you. I wondered why we ship both.
<nixternal> I had an issue with it a while back because KOffice and KPDF wouldn't print preview correctly
<nixternal> OK, who is fixing libgtk2.0 and why is it taking so long?
<nixternal> I need to use Konqui for browsing the web, this firefox stuff is killing me
<DaSkreech> okular shoudl fix that?
<mhb> <rant>With all those okular/ligature, DolphinFM/KonquerorFM projects going on for KDE4, I'd like to see the ideal companion for Dolphin - a simple, lightweight WebKit-based web browser designed only for web</rant>
<DaSkreech> mhb: Whats wrong with KHTML?
<mhb> DaSkreech: nothing, but webkit seems to be the future rendering core of choice for Qt/KDE
<DaSkreech> w/e
<DaSkreech> as long as there are kparts...
<wewek> gn all
<nixternal> haha, you see one of our Chicago LoCo guys got Kubuntu license plates?
* ryanakca wonders if telling people to pop into #canonical-sysadmin to thank the Sysadmins (World SysAdmin Day today) is a good idea
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah, it's awesome.. Riddell should use it some day as a RC/Tribe release picture :D (If whoever owns the license plate doesn't mind)
<ryanakca> s/World Sysadmin Day/Sysadmin Appreciation Day/g
<nixternal> Dan doesn't mind at all
<ryanakca> hehe
<nixternal> he is one of my converters here in Chicago...he just moved to Virginia for work
<ryanakca> nixternal: think they would mind?
<nixternal> nope
<ryanakca> okies :D
<nixternal> ryanakca: I am going to go into the sysadmin chan just because you said that :)
* ryanakca broadcasts the existence of their top secret underground channel to the Planet.
* ryanakca hopes it'll have a "Wow, there's such a thing as the NSA? And they've been evesdropping on my phone calls just for fun" effect :D
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I just spammed their channel and left
* ryanakca saw
<nixternal> got out before they kick/banned me
<ryanakca> Hmm. who are the main sysadmins?
<nixternal> oh, you can hang out in there?
<nixternal> I figured the #canonical* stuff was top secret
<ryanakca> Well, I kinda did for a couple months while waiting for a reply for a couple of months
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> nixternal: It's been idle for the past 2-3 weeks. Only thing that ever shows up is "Launchpad going down for 15 minutes in an hour" type stuff.
<nixternal> haha
<ryanakca> nixternal: I suppose Canonical is in charge of the Ubuntu repos?
<nixternal> you think?
<ryanakca> hehe.
* ryanakca shrugs
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/40
<nixternal> hehe
* ryanakca hopes they won't hire Hobbsee and her pointy stick of doom to go after me :D
<nixternal> http://www.microsoft.com/opensource
<nixternal> they changed the name again
<nixternal> when i was there in 2005/2006 it was Open Source, then it merged in with their Shared Source division, and now they are back to Open Source
<nixternal> like they always say, if you can't beat them, join them :)
<mhb> nixternal: your last statement is interesting - are we supposed to join them or the other way around?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<mhb> hmm, Ubuntu is disabling the GNOME splash screen because it takes some time to load - perhaps we could also consider healthier alternatives? :o)
<mhb> s/some/too much
<kwwii> mhb: you just read the wiki page I made :-)
<mhb> kwwii: how do you know? :D
<kwwii> I think that the start-up time for KDE is much longer so I guess there is a good reason to still use a splash screen
<kwwii> although perhaps someone could look into it and prove me wrong
<kwwii> the stupid gnome splash used 32bit pics but did only 8bit transparency anyway
<mhb> kwwii: I've been playing with more lightweight splash screens and they seem to decrease the startup time
<mhb> but it could be placebo effect, I need to measure it
<Tonio_> hard to figure out what happens when a build fails on the buildd but works in pbuilder..... nightmare
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Riddell> mhb: not having the gnome splash screen means on the live CD (which is still slow to log in) you get a blank screen and wonder if anything is happening
<Riddell> ksplash is slow to start up itself but kxsplash is the alternative and it's ugly
<Tonio_> Riddell: infinity helping me on that issue
<wewek> ciaoo
<Riddell> "Subject: Launchpad: ubuntu-core-dev team membership about to expire"  uh oh
<Riddell> hi wewek
<mhb> Riddell: kxsplash?
<mhb> Riddell: no such thing on the net
<mhb> Riddell: did you mean ksplashsimple?
<Riddell> mhb: it's a patch to kdebase that suse have
<mhb> Riddell: ah. How about using a less resource-intensive ksplash? Moodin is a huge beast, it's setting its own wallpaper (AFAIK) and so on
<Riddell> it's also beautiful
<Riddell> you'd have to find something as good looking
<Riddell> which could go the other way, it could be bare minimal
<Riddell> but the default splash with the flashing on/off icons I find hideous
<mhb> Riddell: http://bayimg.com/jaEMBaABf have you seen my minimal approach?
<mhb> I added color support to the ksplashsimple splash, it's not ultra beautiful, I know
<mhb> but I think a similarly minimal (Xlib code) splash could be reasonably fast
<Riddell> interesting
<mhb> with some tweaking we could imitate the kubuntu usplash progress bar and then it could be beautiful as well (but don't believe me, I'm just supporting my own patches)
<Riddell> ksplashx is somewhere in http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdebase-SuSE-10.3.tar.bz2
<mhb> Riddell: thank you
<mhb> it seems the ksplashx is overloading or reimplementing some of the Qt code, so it can't be a super-fast solution either
<Riddell> yes, that's what it says in the README
<Riddell> it removes the dependency on qt and kde
<mhb> Riddell: ah, yes. I'll take a stopwatch and try to measure the speedups
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Riddell> emacs22 seems to be no different from emacs21 except it insists on showing the gnu text at startup
<sebas> A real user-visible improvement.
<ScottK> Well it's not like it took a long time to develop or anything.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how long until we get nice beta 1 packages?
<Hobbsee> or is it not worth running yet, to see the bling?
<manchicken> Riddell: I was hoping for fuzzy fonts in emacs22.
<Riddell> kdDebug() << "GOT ME AN EXCEPTION!!!! THIS IS NOT GOOD!!!!" << endl;
<Hobbsee> haha
<Riddell> good to know someone treats debugging statements the same as I do :)
<manchicken> Riddell: I think they're there, but I think the package has to be compiled funny for it to be built in there.
<manchicken> Riddell: That looks like one of mine.  Where'd you find it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm hopeing to start on beta 1 packages today
<Riddell> manchicken: it is, I'm looking at your adept patches
<manchicken> Nice.
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee ponders trying it out
<manchicken> Grand fame and red-necky glory are mine!
<Hobbsee> yay, redneck :P
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Did I tell you that the town I'm moving to next month has a population under 6K?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: nope
<manchicken> It's gonna be fun :)
<manchicken> We've gotta go sign loan papers today.
<Hobbsee> :D
<Riddell> getting a mortgage?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Riddell> all grown up and mature so you are :)
<manchicken> Which is funny, I hate debt.
<manchicken> Everyone assures me that it's "good debt," but it's still debt.
<manchicken> It feels like debt.
<manchicken> And while I can afford it, I can't help wishing that I could have figured out how to buy a house without debt.
<manchicken> But I lack the $140K to do so.
<Riddell> it's a rare person who can do that
* ScottK ponders suggesting manchicken be sure he and $WIFE have re-evaluated their life insurance requirements...
* Hobbsee wont admit to how long she's had debt for, then.
<ScottK> oops...
<manchicken> Riddell: Yes, that's me.  Grown up and mature.  That's why I still call myself "manchicken."
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm even more worried about how old a baby is going to make me feel.
<manchicken> Youth ministry did a lot to make me feel ols.
<manchicken> old*
<manchicken> I had one kid ask me one day "you're still young, right?  You're like 32?"
<manchicken> I was 23 :'(
<ScottK> Ouch.
<manchicken> It's the beard that does it.
<sebas> The "experience" dude :)
<manchicken> sebas: Damnit, I want some KDE swag :)
<manchicken> I particularly want some baby KDE and Kubuntu swag.
<sebas> manchicken: XXL t-shirt good?
<manchicken> sebas: And you're just the crazy European to help me get some :)
<sebas> Uh, don't have baby stuff
<manchicken> sebas: XXL or XXXL for me.
<sebas> manchicken: I am
<manchicken> XL or XXL for the wife.
<sebas> I'll send you the biggest I have
<manchicken> Actually, better make it XXL for her until January.
<sebas> If you want two, you've got to pay :P
<manchicken> Cool :)
<sebas> 10$ or something, I can probably ship for free
<sebas> Transfer it to Aaron then
<manchicken> Ah.  But you'll send me one for free? :)
<sebas> I can do that
<manchicken> Sweet.
<sebas> Although paying is probably better for my own reputation
<manchicken> True.
<sebas> Like "Hey, I want a t-shirt as well"
<manchicken> I can't pay until Tuesday.
<sebas> That's no issue, I won't send it until sometime next week.
<manchicken> My bank told me not to use credit in any way until after loan papers were signed.
<sebas> I'd send it from the university, and I'll not be there today or early next week.
<manchicken> Cool.  Why don't you get two of the largest size ready, and Tuesday I'll send some cheese your way.
<sebas> Might even be later, I'm travelling nearly all of August
<manchicken> I'm buying a house :)
<sebas> American cheese? :D
<manchicken> sebas: Don't worry, it'll convert to European cheese with the magic of paypal :)
<jjesse> mmmm cheese
<sebas> manchicken: Paypal's a good option.
<manchicken> sebas: Paypal is a much better option than expecting a credit card vendor to do conversion.
<manchicken> Paypal does free conversion IIRC.
<manchicken> I just read an article on dog fighting.  Now I'm depressed.
<jjesse> did it involve michael vick?
<sebas> manchicken: Sure, I'll ask the other board members if that's gonna fly
<manchicken> Naw, it was an abstract article about the culture surrounding the crime.
<manchicken> sebas: Sweet.  Much thanks.
<manchicken> sebas: If you have any other neat swag, please do let me know.
<manchicken> sebas: But any shipping that happens needs to arrive by the 20th of August.
<manchicken> sebas: That way we don't have anything getting lost in the move.
<sebas> manchicken: That might be hard.
<manchicken> How long does standard shipping take?
<sebas> Dunno, but the thing that probably takes is me getting it to drop into the mail.
<manchicken> Tuesday is the 31st of July...
<manchicken> Ah.
<sebas> I'm at my office for like 3 days this month
<manchicken> You know, they have these wonderful facilities known as "post offices" :)
<manchicken> It's magical.  You hand them a box and some money, and they make all your packages go away :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Although I suppose I don't know the way mail works in other countries :)
<sebas> manchicken: You know, our university has this wonderful facility "mailroom". You drop a box with an address on it there, and things will take care of themselves.
<manchicken> Really?
<sebas> really.
<manchicken> That must be nice.
<sebas> Man, we used to ship crap everywhere.
<manchicken> heh
<sebas> Like chocolate to Portland, plastik bags to the suse offices...
<manchicken> Although if I waited to do my shipping until I was in the office, I wouldn't get anything out except once every other month.  heh
<sebas> Just like me this summer.
<Riddell> office?  I think we have one of those
<manchicken> Working from where-ever-the-hell you want is nice, eh?
<Riddell> it's in the new Harry Potter film I''m told
<Hobbsee> ooo?
* ScottK has a cousing that started sending herself boxes through interoffice mail as school when her office got full.
<ScottK> cousing/cousin
<manchicken> I saw that one.  I didn't like the latest Harry Potter movie as much as I liked the others.
<hunger> Is it normal that k3bsetup does not start?
* Hobbsee hasnt seen teh latest, prefers teh book
<manchicken> I don't read fantasy books really.
<manchicken> This soffice.bin burning max CPU issue is really getting quite irritating.  Does anybody know what's going on with it?
<ScottK> GTK is broken.
<ScottK> That's all I know.
<manchicken> What fun.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to restart with all of these updates.  brb.
<manchicken> Actually, I need to go to the bank shortly, I'll probably be back later on.
<Riddell> patch on bug 119089 didn't work for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<Riddell> remind me to poke that at manchicken when he appears
<Hobbsee> okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: why does pitti care about you rebuilding a .orig file?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already uploaded a knetworkmanager with the crapped tarball
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't merge the debian packaging since it workarrounds this with a universe builddep
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I can't upload a new version with the rebuild tarball due to different md5sum
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't fix the crapped tarball with a crapped packaging, but I'd like to avoid doing this......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should have noticed the universe dep before initial upload, so that I could have fix the tarball then....... now I have to deal with it
<Riddell> Tonio_: so make a new .orig with an ubuntu version number
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I do that ?
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> sounds nasty, but well....
<Tonio_> like knetworkmanager_0.2~ubuntu1.orig.tar.gz ?
<Riddell> no tilde
<Tonio_> oki
<Riddell> knetworkmanager_0.2ubuntu1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> then the package version is 0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> of course :)
* Tonio_ blames himself for missing the universe builddep on initial upload
<Tonio_> you should blame me too Riddell :)
* Hobbsee blames Tonio_ for everything.
<Tonio_> my work on kubuntu is really atm, looks like I'm globally tired for weeks, and I can't concentrate enough to do things correctly........
<Tonio_> that drives me nuts
<Tonio_> "s/really/really bad"
<Riddell> je ne blme rien
<Tonio_> Riddell: tu es gentil :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I need to sleep but when ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: when you're tired?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you could live on australian timezone for a while!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: haha :)
<Hobbsee> if you do, do remember to tell me if it's interesting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well it's kinda hard with my new job..... 12 hours working a day + 2*2 hours to go work and back home
<Hobbsee> urgh...
<Tonio_> waking up at 6 to be back home at 22/30
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: this is new being french gov, or newer than taht?
<Hobbsee> yuck.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: opensource company :)
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Tonio_> so when I work on kubuntu I have to do quick and do errors and bullshits...... I hate that
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tonio_> btw this time at least knetworkmanager should build on i386 :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you look at the kdelbis patch, btw?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not yet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I hope to do that this WE, I'll have time the
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so the point is just to remove the kdesudo patch, the media patches and that's it ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there was another patch, i thought.  but tha tsounds about right
<Hobbsee> without having looked further
<Hobbsee> btw - kubuntu meeting, wednesday, 2100 UTC.
<Hobbsee> i think
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there another patch to upload/remove ?
<Tonio_> I may have time to do it now
<Riddell> Tonio_: for what?
<Tonio_> kdelibs..... you talked about uploading a patch yesterday, is that done ?
<sebas> Riddell: How about the Will's patches for kmail I emailed you about?
<sebas> Those offline status things that annoy me :-)
<jjesse> @time detroit
<ubotu> Current time in America/Detroit: July 27 2007, 11:07:09 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Server Team meeting in 3 days
<Riddell> sebas: still on my todo list
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test the build and upload the kdelibs package without media patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: will upload kdebase according to kdelibs once kdelibs is in the repos
<Tonio_> Riddell: was just to say that transition can cause a little trouble with unpatched kdelibs and patched kdebase, so if that happens, don't worry, that's just me :)
<Riddell> so add a dependency
<Tonio_> Riddell: true I can do like that
<Tonio_> Riddell: although adding a dependancy to kdebase-bin for all kdelibs binaries sounds a bit crackfull :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably just upload them quickly so that nobody will see the issue...
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw that wouldn't be a big issue on the desktop, so no need to change the deps for a 3 hours potential issue no ?
* Tonio_ is very tired, and may be unclear....
<Riddell> no reason not to
<Tonio_> Riddell: what kind of dep would you add ? strict dependancy on kdelibs packages for kdebase-bin for example ?
<Tonio_> so that they only can install at the same time ?
<Riddell> kdelibs depends on kdebase >= foo
<Tonio_> yep that's the way I was thinking about it, will do that then
<Tonio_> okay packages are ready, will test the build toonight, then commit bzr and upload tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm I'm going to sleep a bit..... so have a nice day :)
<Riddell> hmm, the guidance translations seem to have disappeared in the move
<Riddell> sebas: did you move any translation files?
<sebas> Riddell: Nope
<Riddell> ok, I'll try and rescue them
<manchicken> Riddell: You're having trouble getting the proxy patch thing to work?
<Riddell> manchicken: it didn't work, infact it broke it from working
<Riddell> I'm not using a proxy of course
<manchicken> Riddell: All I did was switch from using the Qt HTTP objects to using KDE objects to get the data.
<manchicken> Riddell: Did you apply the proxy fix patch before or after the details button patch?
<Riddell> manchicken: before
<manchicken> Riddell: Try applying the proxy fix after the details button patch.  That's the order I wrote them in.
<Riddell> manchicken: tried it, still doesn't help
<ryanakca> kwwii: Hehe, I finally found a KDE person (other than myself) in Kingston. Looks like he's a kde artist as well :)
<hunger> ryanakca: kingston? Isen't that where all the RAM comes from?
* hunger hides.
<ryanakca> hunger: Nah... Kingston... Canada. Canada's first (out of 2-3?) capitols...
<ryanakca> s/KDE person/KDE user/g
<kwwii> ryanakca: cool, what's his name?
<ryanakca> kwwii: Umm. innovati.. tom hodgins.
<kwwii> cool, it is nice to have someone around to share your kde fetish with
<ryanakca> kwwii: http://www.kde-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=innovati
<ryanakca> hehe
<jjesse> gargh, car is cost $1500 USD to get fixed
<ryanakca> jjesse: ouch
<jjesse> and the car is only worth $1000 USD
<ScottK> Yes, but how much would it cost you to buy another car?
<jjesse> used about $4k-5k on the cheap end
<ScottK> So 1.5K isn't so bad.
<jjesse> yeah iknow
<jjesse> still sucks
<ScottK> Agreed.
<jjesse> especially when i wasn't "planning" on spending 1.5k
* ScottK just spent 1.1K yesterday on two broken cars.  I sympathize.
<jjesse> the good news is the dealership has given me a brand new car to drive until this one gets fixed
<jjesse> i asked if we could trade, i'll keep the brand new one and he keep my old one
<ScottK> Heh
<jjesse> he laughed and said sure and it will be X dollars
<ScottK> Where X = Y * 1.5K and Y is significantly greater than 1.
<jjesse> correct
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> anyone else experiencing some wierd gtk errors in soffice, and acroread ?
<_StefanS_> like them not starting :)
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah ok :) - good then, so my system is not _that_ screwed :)
<ScottK> No more screwed than everyone else's.
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> ScottK: right on.
<_StefanS_> and btw,.. the new fglrx is really screwed (the one from ati.amd.com..) - but thats not news I guess :D
<_StefanS_> sure hope they opensource it soon..
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel list is going a bit nuts
<jjesse> really?  haven't seen an email in a while
* ScottK neither.
<Riddell> oh, kubuntu-users I mean
<ScottK> Ah.
* ScottK hasn't gotten any mail from that in a long time either.  Of course it's because I unsubscribed.
* Riddell blocks the thread
<ScottK> Riddell: I wasn't being to pedantic in my libmal comment was I?
<mhb> manchicken: around?
<manchicken> mhb: And around and around.
<mhb> manchicken: great
<mhb> manchicken: could you please change the adept batch's caption to something more appropriate?
<mhb> Adept Batch is pretty incomprehensible to everyone, including English speakers
<manchicken> If you email me content, I will change it at my earliest convenience :)
<manchicken> @kubuntu.org
<mhb> manchicken: okay, will do
<manchicken> (which will probably be this evening)
<manchicken> I will be the first to admit that I'm not the best at writing content.
<mhb> manchicken: me neither :o) I'll just paste what the Synaptic counterpart states
<manchicken> also, be sure to include steps in how to reproduce the dialog with the relevant text, so that I can be sure I'm changing the appropriate text.
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> That actually makes a lot of sense.
<manchicken> Is adept internationalized?
<manchicken> At all?
<mhb> manchicken: sure, although we had trouble in the past
<Riddell> ScottK: libmal?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5984
<Riddell> ScottK: if the licence is different that's fairly important
<ScottK> OK.  It is.
<ScottK> License didn't look problematic, but it's not MPL (the files are actually dual licensed because they've been modified.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know that sub pixel hinting is disabled (grayed out) in gutsy? (you probably do..)
<Riddell> nope
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I cant select it for some reason.. Hinting Style works, but sub pixel is not enabled.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll look up in the code to see what it may be.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like freetype is not compiled with subpixel support, or kcontrol/fonts.cpp is not checking correctly for it.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: subpixel is disabled in the current freetype: #define FT_CONFIG_OPTION_SUBPIXEL_RENDERING is commented out.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm maybe thats related to patent concerns?
<Riddell> check the changelog?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no signs of any changes..
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-28
<wewek> gn
<erenko> herkese iyi geceler
<erenko> nite all
<Riddell> kde4libs at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive
<Riddell> anything more needs a new version of gnupg, volunteers welcome
* Riddell away for weekend
<nixternal> Riddell: is there already a new release of KDE4?
<nixternal> ooh, and the PPA is in effect I see
<ScottK> nixternal: How's that pinentry port coming?
<ScottK> BTW, I think it's a new version of gpgsm that's needed, not gnupg.
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you know if it's gnupg or gpgsm that's needed?
<ScottK> We're behind on both.
<mhb> are we switching to the kde4libs notation instead of the kdelibs5?
<ScottK> Well if someone knows what's up with the gpg (gnupg or gpgsm) requirements, I'll work on updating the package.
<nixternal> I have no clue...I haven't had the chance to look in on the pinentry stuff for the past day or so..I am finishing up my last few projects for the summer semester...so I have been uber busy...thank god it comes to an end this week :)
<ScottK> Well someone filed a bug saying a newer gpgsm was needed.  I'll take a shot at that.
<ScottK> No.  It was gpgme.
* ScottK should have known that.
<ryanakca> ScottK: wee! I'm setting up the server atm. I got my password reset and it's looking good :D
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> I'm currently struggling with gpgme and getting the md5 sums right from tar.bz2 to tar.gz
<ryanakca> hmm :)
<manchicken> koffice is rocking pretty hard in openoffice's absence.
<manchicken> I may switch.
<manchicken> It's much faster.  It's faster to experience a bug in Koffice and restart KOffice to continue working then it is to not have the bug and deal with openoffice's slowness.
<mhb> manchicken: speaking of slowups... I've done some measurements with a stopwatch and adept_updater tray icon takes quite a lot of system resources
<mhb> err, slowdowns
<manchicken> That's it running updates.
<manchicken> It should probably be run niced down a bit.
<ScottK> manchicken: You should speak to the person the maintains that package for Kubuntu about it.
<manchicken> ScottK: That's clever, as I think JR still officially maintains it ;)
<ScottK> ;-)
<manchicken> I also don't know where we'd put that.
<manchicken> We'd just have to modify the .desktop to nice the adept_notifier.
* ScottK neither.
<manchicken> Gonna test KDE4 now.
* manchicken makes sure kde4network is installed...
<ScottK> Good morning Hobbsee
<mhb> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya ScottK
<Hobbsee> hi mhb
<mhb> Hobbsee: I contemplated cleaning up Kubuntu/Meetings page, but then I couldn't even find the meeting date on the fridge
<Hobbsee> mhb: that's because i havent emailed them yet, most likely
* Hobbsee has more or less actually had the week off from doing ubuntu stuff, due to her grandmother here
* Hobbsee has mostly only had irc on to talk to various friends on various networks
<Hobbsee> (sometimes)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Then congratulations on more or less succeeding.
<Hobbsee> hah.  i dont think i suceeded
<Hobbsee> i just ended up feeling bad for being here, adn therefore not reading a book or doing my assignment, and not actually have uploaded or fixed much during the week
* mhb is happy about still occupying p.u.c
<manchicken> We should have a meta-package for all the KDE4 stuff.
<manchicken> mhb: Did you hear that I'm buying a house? :)
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, I did overhear that, great news!
<Hobbsee> manchicken: we can actually do that now
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yeah?
<manchicken> Cool :)
<Hobbsee> with recommends.  yeah
<manchicken> Cool
* Hobbsee goes in search of breakfast
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Speaking of which, I am currently working on fixing Bug #127778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127778 in gpgme "KDE4 needs GPGME 0.4.5 to compile" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127778
<ScottK> The KDE4, not the breakfast.
* Hobbsee wonders what the difference is between "supported" and "community built" in anyone else's eyes
<Hobbsee> ScottK: neat!  :)
* Hobbsee views it as "supported" == ones with developers paid by canonical, and communty built as anything else.
<ScottK> Have a look at the ubuntu-server archive for the last couple of days if you want discussion.
<Hobbsee> i was more meaning between teh flavours - but i hear that's exploded.
<ScottK> Well now that Universe is enabled by default for new installs I wonder how people know what's what.
<Hobbsee> they dont :)
<Hobbsee> it's to do with support contracts mainly, i think
<ScottK> I'd imagine.
<mhb> I'd like to see the folks that support apps like "KArm"
<Hobbsee> we dont?
<Hobbsee> !info karm gutsy
<ubotu> karm: KDE time tracker tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<Hobbsee> it's in main
<Hobbsee> according to that, anyway
<ScottK> Bah.
<ScottK> It's in Main.
* Hobbsee doesnt use karm much, tbh.
<ScottK> That's a problem for you core-devs...
<mhb> yeah, it is - therefore people are able to buy support for it
<ScottK> Arghhh
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Up for uploading a new upstream version of gnugp?
<ScottK> The current gpgme needs > 1.4.6.  We have 1.4.6.
<manchicken> There's a problem with kde4 packages.
<manchicken>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/crystalsvg/16x16/actions/palette_lineart.png', which is also in package kde4graphics-data
<manchicken> I get that when I try to install kde4artwork-data
<manchicken> Ooooh
<manchicken> KDE4 isn't half bad looking.
<manchicken> Looks like a lot of the stuff is already doing rather well.
<manchicken> Looks like plasma needs some TLC though.
<manchicken> Kate in KDE4 is rocking pretty hard.
<manchicken> I think I may actually use kate in KDE4 for my normal development.
<robotgeek> heh. no vim love?
<manchicken> Hell no.  If it's not Kate its emacs.  Get out of here with that "vim" crap :)
<robotgeek> manchicken: actually, i have wanted to try out emacs. but i haven't found the time
<manchicken> robotgeek: It's not that hard :)
<manchicken> It's just a text editor man :)
<manchicken> Kate's rocking pretty hard in kde4.
<manchicken> I'm stoked now.
<manchicken> Ooh, I crashed it :)
<robotgeek> lol
<nixternal> yo yo
<robotgeek> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> hello there mr. busy :)
* Hobbsee wavwes
<nixternal> howdy Hobbsee
* robotgeek waves back to Hobbsee too :)
<nixternal> man, the new index is looking beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttiiiiiiiiful I tell you
* robotgeek is busy blogging about his new shiny toys! 
<nixternal> ooh?
* nixternal waits for the planet hit
<robotgeek> nixternal: linky please.
<nixternal> robotgeek: check your doc svn commit log :)
<nixternal> dunno when the next svn build is, but when it occurs it will be at http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<nixternal> trying to set it up so we can have help:/kubuntu as our main help focal point with Gutsy
<robotgeek> yes, i saw that the other day. slightly difficult to preview over the web, but is more usable i think
<nixternal> KHelpCenter is trash, and only want to link to it for KDE docs..for all of Kubuntu docs, we can use Konqui..or if people want to get crazy, we can also have something in k-d-s that adds the help:/ support in firefox
<nixternal> ya, you can't use the links on the web
* robotgeek svn ups
<manchicken> That's so badass.
<manchicken> I'm stoked now.
<manchicken> nixternal: You should assemble some of the very useful how-to's from around the net into the documentation :)
<manchicken> Like my adept how-to.
<nixternal> jjesse is working on adept
<nixternal> I am only taking about 10 to 20 of the biggest user issues and creating pages to show them how to fix their issue
<manchicken> That's cool.
* robotgeek makes
* Hobbsee notes that Riddell isnt utilising the "close bugs from changelogs" love
<nixternal> hehe
<freeflying> Hobbsee: where is kubuntu relate package hzr repo
<Hobbsee> freeflying: codebrowse.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/ iirc
<Hobbsee> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<Hobbsee> code., sorry
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<manchicken> Let's see if I can get mhb's change request in in the next 15 minutes before I pass the fsck out.
<manchicken> nixternal: There is a problem with the kde4 packages.  kde4artwork-data conflicts with kde4graphics-data when it gets to unpacking the two.
<manchicken> I love how you can totally hijack ./debian/rules to do your build bidding.
<Hobbsee> oh you're using that to stop the file overwrites?
* Hobbsee just takes them out of hte relevant .install file
* Hobbsee ponders the ethics of just walking off the shift tonight, if the boss is unresponsive.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Naw, I'm just using it to prepare the build and build :)
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<manchicken> Instead of configure and make :)
<manchicken> Because I'm a dirty cheater.
* Hobbsee hasnt used configure and make in ages
<manchicken> It's hard to get away from them.
<manchicken> Especially when you're hacking.
<manchicken> KDE4 has me liking cmake though.
<wewek> carpe diem :)
<buz> is it ok to post wishes as "bugs" on launchpad?
<buz> maybe with [WISH]  prefix or so
<mhb> buz: it's quite okay if it's a small wish
<mhb> buz: well, even if it's a big request :o)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee, ScottK, Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6211
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh nice!
* Hobbsee munches on dinner
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: bon appetit :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<buz> mhb: it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/128863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128863 in kdebase "[WISH]  Merge patch for LUKS support from SuSE" [Undecided,New] 
<mhb> buz: thank you. I've changed the importance to "Wishlist", hope you don't mind.
<buz> sure ;)
* Hobbsee wonders what LUKS support is
<Hobbsee> oh neat
<buz> encrypted block devices
<buz> can go from hd over usb stuff to memory cards
* apachelogger uploads yet another package to revu
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<mhb> FoxDie-BR: I'd say remove the package
<FoxDie-BR> but if i remove the package that installs the restricted driver, the whole restrickted-modules package will be broken
<FoxDie-BR> and i need the ipw39<something> driver
<FoxDie-BR> i can't do that
<FoxDie-BR> i need to disable just the "nv" driver
<FoxDie-BR> but the file mentioned just won't do it
<mhb> FoxDie-BR: isn't nvidia-glx the package with the proprietary driver?
<FoxDie-BR> yes . if i try to remove that one wht whole restricted-modules will be broken
<FoxDie-BR> i installed the linux beta driver
<FoxDie-BR> but instead of the nvidia module from the beta installation, the restricted nvidia module gets modprobed
<FoxDie-BR> one of the workarounds is
<FoxDie-BR> # modprobe -r nvidia
<FoxDie-BR> # modprobe nvidia
<FoxDie-BR> # /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<FoxDie-BR> but that sucks :\
<mhb> good evening to all the people enjoying their well deserved rest!
<mhb> does somebody know the current situation about Kubuntu& desktop effects?
<ubijtsa> rest? no rest for the wicked..
<fdoving> evenin'
<mhb> I remember talks about getting some beryl configuration for kcontrol in, but that probably won't happen as we use compiz-fusion now
<fdoving> i got a new gprs-deal today, max 2 per day. unlimited usage, that is nice when one is traveling.
<fdoving> mhb: i have seen that beryl kcontrol thing, in some 3rd-party source.
<mhb> fdoving: how come the price is variable when you got unlimited usage?
<fdoving> mhb: if you use less than 1MB a day, you pay per KB, or something like that. if you transfer more than one 1MB you pay for that first MB, 2, and the rest is for free.
<mhb> fdoving: ah, that makes sense. I think I wouldn't be able to get the bandwidth amount under 1MB :o)
<fdoving> my previous deal was a pay per MB, no max-cost-per-day thing.
<fdoving> mhb: exactly, open one webpage and you're at 1MB.
<mhb> fdoving: ah, good you switched then!
<fdoving> yep, i'm happy with it, feels faster than the previous operator too. :)
<fdoving> operator/provider
<mhb> fdoving: great
<nixternal> robotgeek: ouch man, I thought we were chatting in here about the docs :) I said the "crappy CC-by-SA" statement..that always get the Matthew's blood boiling :)
<robotgeek> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> Riddell: man, you just say that you want our docs licensed as something else, and I will work with you on creating the argument to get them switched back to GFDL/GPL :)
<robotgeek> what does our upstream use?
<nixternal> why everyone is against GFDL and invariant sections for documentation is beyond me
<nixternal> GFDL
<nixternal> documentation shouldn't have invariant sections
* ryanakca shrugs
<nixternal> if you see "I really think that Gnome stinks" in documentation, shoot the documentor, not for the statement, but for creating the invariant section :)
<ryanakca> Hahaha
* ryanakca pokes his gutsy CD...
<robotgeek> ah, i see the issue now.
<robotgeek> anyways, i gotta run to the library now. cya all later
<ryanakca> When the installer fails to determine the codename for debootstrap, is there any way for me to manually pass it?
<ryanakca> see yah robotgeek
<jpetso> Riddell: ping
* ryanakca points to "19:37:05  * Riddell away for weekend
<jpetso> noooo
<nixternal> jpetso: JR is on a weekend away right now..probably be a bit before he repsonds
<jpetso> mmkay, i'll bug #kde4-devel instead
<jpetso> thanks for the pointer
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> otherwise you could be waiting w/o sleep for the next day or so :)
<jpetso> bah.
<jpetso> ;)
<nixternal> hey, is the gtk stuff still the reason behind konqui and flash sites locking up konqui with nsplugins whatever, raising the temperature to that of the sun?
<crimsun> hmm.  Does it lock up firefox, too?
<crimsun> (seems to work fine w/ FF here)
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> it is something with nspluginviewer as well, once it locks up on a flash site, the temp of the cpu raise 15-20c right away, konqui freezes...
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-29
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31728/
<nixternal> those are the errors there
<nixternal> I notice now there are 2 GLib errors and 1 Gtk erro, where as before it was vice versa
<crimsun> oh, neat.
<crimsun> that's probably the same error that's causing OO.O to fail
<crimsun> OO.o, rather
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> and I was told to blame it on Gtk :)
<nixternal> I filed a bug on it
<nixternal> bug 127876
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127876 in kdebase "Konqueror and Adobe Flashplayer - Konqui locks up" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127876
<nixternal> I wonder if I should move this from kdebase to libgtk
<nixternal> man, these big dumb fonts in lp are annoying
<crimsun> it's 127944
<nixternal> ya, I just marked mine and 2 others as duplicates
<nixternal> hrmm, I didn't realise I reported the bug first...but that report had more attention, so I just made mine a duplicate of it
<crimsun> right
<manchicken> Emacs is failing to upgrade.  I've posted bug #128978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128978 in emacs22 "package emacs 22.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128978
<manchicken> I'm going to be testing tribe-1 on my little sister's machine.
<manchicken> It's been hosed for a while, so I'm going to fix it up and set up Kubuntu on it.
<ryanakca> manchicken: I can confirm
<manchicken> Also, anybody who's interested, the maintainers and developers of Mumble (the Free Software teamspeak-like program) have contacted me asking for an Ubuntu maintainer.
<manchicken> I think they're Qt-based, so I thought it might be a good idea if we had a kubuntu-based motu who might be interested in it.
<ryanakca> Hmm. Debian maintainers? Or upstream maintainers?
<manchicken> Debian
<ryanakca> Ah. hmm
<manchicken> They're still going to keep hacking it, they just need a package maintainer, I thin.
<manchicken> think*
<manchicken> And sponsor.
<manchicken> They have both a client and a server.
* ryanakca isn't a motu yet :(
<manchicken> I don't know if we'd want this to be a main package since it has a bit of a fringe use, but I could definitely see users wanting a program like this.
<crimsun> at this stage, I recommend strongly deferring a maininclusionreport until LTS+1
<crimsun> [gutsy+1] 
<crimsun> it would be fine for gutsy/universe, however
<manchicken> I'm thinking it would make sense to keep this package in universe indefinitely.
<manchicken> As I said, it's going to have a very small install-base, so I see no need for us to maintain it ourselves.
<manchicken> Any takers?  This guy seems eager.
<crimsun> it would be a better idea to shoot an email to ubuntu-motu@
<crimsun> (or ask in that channel, though I recommend the former first)
<manchicken> I sent to the list.
<manchicken> Is k3b hosed or something?
<manchicken> I am unable to get a good burn off of the current gutsy ISO using k3b.
<manchicken> The md5's match up, but for some reason I just can't get a good burn.
<manchicken> I've tried 4 different discs.
<crimsun> manchicken_: is wodim suid root?
<crimsun> on my HP Pavilion, I cannot burn reliably unless it is [so it can gain realtime scheduling] 
<crimsun> i.e., simply enabling burnfree is insufficient
<manchicken_> Arg, we don't have libpisock9 with debug symbols...
<freeflying> bug #128952
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128952 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu is not localized according to system settings" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128952
<backtick> hi all, i installed the packages of kde 4 alpha 2 and am trying to setup a full session.. i followed the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php but startkde failes with ".: 85: Can't open /home/backtick/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<backtick> any idea what is startupconfig/why is it missing?
* Hobbsee emails list about the meeting
<Hobbsee> Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Meeting on 1/8/07 @ 2100 UTC - see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Meeting on 1/8/07 @ 2100 UTC - see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<hein> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148311 <- any progress on this?
<ubotu> KDE bug 148311 in general "Should look more like other KDE applications by default" [Wishlist,Resolved: invalid] 
<hunger> Is it possible that Xephyr is not too stable?
* mhb gently pokes Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<mhb> Hobbsee: I can't find the minutes from our last meeting, did someone do them?
<Hobbsee> mhb: i think nixternal was going to, i think he may have
<mhb> Hobbsee: and the other thing: can I clean up the meeting agenda?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I still see the old points & the old date
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes, please do so
* Hobbsee is currently yelling at a guy in -motu for being irresponsible, and thicker than 30 bricks
<mhb> Hobbsee: do we have some new agenda points to add?
<Hobbsee> mhb: somewhere.  i think
<mhb> Hobbsee: did you talk with the fridge guys about putting the date on the event page?
<Hobbsee> mhb: they're cc'd on the email, i havent spoken to them specifically
* Hobbsee has had a lot of the week/weekend off
<mhb> Hobbsee: ah, okay then.
<manchicken_> Yay!  Is the emacs package fixed/
<ScottK> manchicken_: I was about to reply to your mumble message to *-motu, but then I notice I recognized the e-mail address.  Why not just file a needs-packaging bug or package it yourself?
<hunger> Konqueror keeps freezing for me today. Any known bugs about that open?
* hunger is browsing a handful of sites with it, so there shouldn't be much trouble.
<nixternal> hunger: yes, it is GTK and nspluginviewer not playing nice still
<nixternal> it should only freeze on sites with flash
<nixternal> it has been happening now for a week or so...very annoying
<hunger> nixternal: Thanks for the tip. I already suspected flash;-)
<nixternal> ya, this bug is the one killing OOo as well
<hunger> OOo is broken?
<hunger> Hadn't noticed that yet.
<nixternal> it is for me still
<hunger> Well, not more broken than it always is that is.
<nixternal> haha
* hunger heads home now. See you around.
<mhb> any compiz-fusion specialist here today?
<nixternal> heh, definitely not I
<mhb> a kubuntu-gutsy-plan subscriber would be lovely
<nixternal> I have it up and running, but I can't figure out the fusion part
<mhb> nixternal: do you have compiz-fusion with aquamarine, or do you know what happened to the KControl configuration modules
<innovati> mmm when's gutsy planned on coming out?
<mhb> ?
<mhb> innovati: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<innovati> mhb: thanks
<innovati> I'm interested in doing artwork, wondering if it's worth trying before gutsy gets out or focus on after
<nixternal> mhb: I have no clue what I have..I just installed it according to the wiki
<nixternal> oh, and I have it at gnome
<nixternal> s/at/on
* hunger grumbles that ATI is too sucky for fusion stuff.
<nixternal> hunger: ya it is..I had to setup xgl and all of that garbage just to get my radeon to work
<mhb> nixternal: apt-cache search shows neither beryl-kubuntu nor anything with aquamarine (but that may be in a different package)
<nixternal> only think I know of is compiz-kde
<ScottK> beryl was removed from Gutsy.
<mhb> ScottK: I thought that, but I thought the kcontrol would be merged into something
<mhb> I can't find any kcontrol module for compiz even after installing compiz-kde (maybe I'm stupid or something)
<ScottK> AFAIK they just did a mass removal.
<mhb> ScottK: ah, thanks for the information.
* mhb wonders if somebody knows more about this
<mhb> perhaps a meeting agenda point, or jr might know
<fdoving> mhb: the previous beryl kcontrol module was provided by the aquamarine package. (3rdparty sourcE)
<_StefanS_> evening
<innovati> afternoon'
<fdoving> anyone got gutsy and this new dolphin/d3lphin and some iso files? (trying to confirm a bug i experience)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I have
<_StefanS_> fdoving: what you do you want tested?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: it complains about an invalid desktop entry "OpenISO"
<_StefanS_> fdoving: whenever I'm hovering over and iso that is..
<_StefanS_> and/an
<fdoving> yep, it was that.
<fdoving> broken .desktop file.
<ScottK> Well I got an updated gpgme to build, just need to clean up debian/rules.
<ScottK> With luck I'll have it uploaded tonight or tomorrow and then the kde4 stuff can proceed.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: so the test is over ? :)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: yeah, now you can fix it :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: hey was I supposed to do that ? :)
<fdoving> no, but i need to go. if you don't, i'll try to do it tomorrow :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: please do, as I dont know how to properly define the openiso action :)
<fdoving>  i think it is missing an Exec= line
<fdoving> if you just add 'Exec=' it should stop complaining.
<fdoving> comparing to feisty the feisty .desktop got that empty 'Exec='
<fdoving> I need to go, bye.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-21
<vorian> evening
<JontheEchidna> Oh hi, I was wondering how koffice was coming along.
 * JontheEchidna is just getting back himself
<vorian> i havent looked at it since last night
 * vorian takes another look-see
<vorian> JontheEchidna: I uploaded your plasma app today, you should have poked me about it
<JontheEchidna> Oh, plasmoid-am4rok?
<vorian> yes
<JontheEchidna> Oh, um, well thanks. ;)
<JontheEchidna> Did you get your system-status package uploaded?
 * JontheEchidna is quite happy with the number of plasmoids in Intrepid
<vorian> yeah, a few days ago
<vorian> fo realz! keep an eye out for new ones
<jjesse__> JontheEchidna: thanks for closing a lot of the bugs i was working on... i haven't had much time for follow up and work on kubuntu/kde stuff lately
<JontheEchidna> So far we've got plasmoid-weather, plasmoid-wifi, plasmoid-quickview, plasmoid-am4rok, and plasmoid-system-status
<jjesse__> seriously thanks for taking the time
<JontheEchidna> No problem. ;)
 * JontheEchidna is currently triaging kdebase-kde4
<JontheEchidna> Putting all the bugs that still apply in kdebase, and requesting infos on the ones that I can't reproduce
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, though now that I'm using konqueror as my browser that makes it less convenient to test Konqi crashes...
<JontheEchidna> Where did the ability to add an affected package in LP go?
<jjesse> it disappeared in the wonderful upgrade to the new look and feel
<JontheEchidna> Actually
<JontheEchidna> if you change the source package in the url
<JontheEchidna> and hit enter
<JontheEchidna> It'll say that this bug isn't in the source package, and asks you if you want to open it there too
<gnomefreak> what do i need to set my terminal to to view a .so file without it looksing like @@@@ all over it?
<gnomefreak> ok gedit cant open it :(
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I thinks "also affects distribution"?
<JontheEchidna> Oh hey, it is
<yuriy> evening all
<JontheEchidna> vorian: plasmoid-system-status has a new upstream release
<vorian> eek
<vorian> it's not even out of new yet!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<vorian> apachelogger: when you have a moment http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=darkroom
<Riddell> seele: nice knm review
<kduser> Going though it now :-)
<Wubbbi> good morning everyone :D
 * kduser waves
<Wubbbi> I have got a Crash on Intrepid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28930/ Kubuntu or KDE bug?
<Wubbbi> seems that everyone is still sleeping xD
<Riddell> I expect that's an upstream crash
<Wubbbi> Well i have reported it to #plasma and they have reported it ( as a Bug report ) to kde :) so my part is done :D
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams
<Wubbbi> I get a crash, when I try to watch Videos ( With Xine ) on Firefox. But the only massage I get is "Segmentation fault". Very strange. How to debug that? Terminal wont help
<Wubbbi> on Konqueror it crashs too. So that is a Xine bug ( libxine 1.1.14-1ubuntu1 )  on Intrepid
<Wubbbi> Konqueror shows me that: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28952/
<Wubbbi> any idea?
<nixternal> mornin'
<JontheEchidna> mornin'
<Riddell> my inbox tells me that JontheEchidna wants to be a member
<Riddell> we should convene the council for the solem and serious decision making process
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing there wouldn't be any problem if Edubuntu wanted to use our Drupal theme?
<Riddell> ryanakca: nope
<Riddell> the theme should be put under some suitable free licence
 * ryanakca nods, I'm not too sure what newz released it under
<nixternal> Riddell: we should setup up a meeting for sometime soon
<jussi01> Riddell: just so you know - that is me who asked for facebook friendship... (approval would be nice) :D
<Nightrose> Riddell: on hardy since 4.1 RC 1 launching kde 3 programs launches the kde 4 version instead
<Nightrose> launching from kickoff and krunner
<Nightrose> patch got lost?
 * txwikinger wonders why Nightrose sends patches by mail :D
<Nightrose> hmmm?
<txwikinger> well.. the mail often loses things :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Also, looking for sponsorship for bug 248792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * nixternal heads to work
 * Riddell lunches, back soon
<smarter> all plasmoids should be named plasmoid-foo now?
<JontheEchidna> Yes plz
<JontheEchidna> Or that's the consensus that vorian, apachelogger and I came to
<smarter> ;)
<smarter> I'll fill a bug for my kepas package then
<smarter> but we should ask Debian first imho
<smarter> are they already packaging applets?
<JontheEchidna> Don't know
<JontheEchidna> Does debian's bug database even have a web interface?
<JontheEchidna> for reporting?
<smarter> nop
<smarter> but asks in #debian-qt-kde@irc.oftc.net
 * JontheEchidna also has to go for now
<seele> Riddell: thx
<Wubbbi> hello :D
<mooper> ello, I have a bit of a whine about firefox intergration if anyones interested
<Hobbsee> mooper: don't whine.  use that energy to start putting forth actual patches to fix it.
<Hobbsee> there's already a spec about it, if you're interested - has been for a while.
<Riddell> trouble with firefox is we tend to use konqueror, and the firefox guys tend not to use KDE
<Riddell> but the spec is on their side not ours :)
<Hobbsee> making firefox useful for those who *do* use it with kubuntu would be very useful, though
<Riddell> yep
<seezer> can i somehow find out which compilation flags had been used on compilation of binary packages?
<seezer> or what I'm really interested in: do qt(4) packages get build with QT_NO_(DEBUG|WARNING)_OUTPUT?
<yuriy> seezer: download the source for a package (apt-get source) and look at the debian/rules file
<seezer> yuriy: ah ok - so what's not in the rules file isn't called from somewhere else? alright then, thanks
<seezer> or do those cdbs files contain anything like that?
<mooper> Riddell: Hobbsee: I dont think I have the skills to do anything usfulll
<mooper> where is the spec?
<Riddell> seezer: nothing shows up grepping the build log for OUTPUT
<Riddell> mooper: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-integration-intrepid
<Riddell> "Assignee: None"
<Riddell> ah well
<seezer> Riddell: nice, thank you
<smarter> IIRC someone is working on a Qt frontend for Firefox
<mooper> Intrepid?
<mooper> Iguana?
<mooper> Ibex?
<mooper> Iceland Scallop
<Riddell> smarter: only the fifth such project to do that :)
<mooper> Riddel: sadly, thats way beyond my skill level
<mooper> which is only just enough for making a good cup of tea
<smarter> Riddell: true :p
<smarter> that reminds me, I should update the webkitkde package with a new snapshot
<Riddell> smarter: I e-mailed Urs the SoC student working on it, he doesn't think it'll be good enough for intrepid unfortunately
<smarter> oh :/
<smarter> we'll stick with khtml for the  moment then, it's not that bad :p
<Riddell> smarter: but do take new snapshots when you get time and there's notable changes
<smarter> Riddell: I'll do, once I'll be a MOTU ;)
<smarter> s/once/when/
<smarter> well, maybe once is appropriate in this context, don't know :P
<smarter> bug #250551 << could someone please upload my fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250551 in kvpm "FTBFS with 0.4.5b-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250551
<smarter> Riddell maybe? ;) ^
<Riddell> ok
<smarter> thanks
<Riddell> smarter: uploaded, mind and send the change to upstream
<smarter> that's in my TODO list ;)
 * Arby wanders in looking for things to work on
<Arby> Riddell: do we have things that need packaging?
<Riddell> Arby: there's a ktorrent merge on dholbach's sponsoring list
<Arby> ok I'll look into it, is this a new list of some kind?
<Riddell> webpage
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<Riddell> it's for ktorrent-kde4 but we use ktorrent as the package name now so dunno if it's needed or not
<Arby> I'll look
<Half-Left> Hello, can I speak to a packager who does KDE4?
<Riddell> that'll be us
<Half-Left> hi, I heard you package svg's with the Oxygen icons?
<Riddell> seems so, I should probably remove them to make some CD space
<Half-Left> ok but you shouldn't because they are suorces only and will save you lots of bandwith
<Arby> Riddell: short summary, ktorrent 3.1.1 is released, intrepid has 3.1~rc1, hardy has 3.0.1
<Arby> Riddell: I assume we want intrepid updated, do we want 3.1.1 backported to hardy as well?
<Riddell> Arby: yes we want intrepid updated, ktorrent-kde4 source package should be removed, I don't use backports so I can't say I'm fussed :)
<Riddell> Half-Left: looks like we just install usr/share/icons/oxygen/* in kdebase-runtime currently
<Riddell> Half-Left: so not installing the .svgz files would be good
<Riddell> Half-Left: what's your interest?
<Half-Left> I do artwork for KDE4
<Riddell> bling bling
<Half-Left> 4.2 actaully
<Arby> Riddell: I'll do intrepid first. How do I get ktorrent-kde4 removed, use 'Replaces' in debian/control?
<Riddell> Arby: replaces and conflicts yes, and file a bug on ktorrent-kde4 asking for removal subscribing ubuntu-archive
<Arby> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Half-Left: do you know who added all the new mouse themes to 4.1?
<Half-Left> nope
<Half-Left> oh
<Half-Left> yes
<Half-Left> Think it was Ruphy or pinheiro
<toma> yeah, upstream
<Riddell> they seem a bit excessive for kdebase, for the same space reasons
<toma> splitting them off to something like oxygen-cursors makes sense
<jtechidna> By the way, I'm backporting kdebindings-kde4 for the hardy ppa
<Riddell> that's what I did with the wallpapers
<Riddell> jtechidna: good luck!
<Riddell> jtechidna: where did you get to with koffice?
<Riddell> rediscovering kdeartwork would be good though
<jtechidna> We fixed the FTBFS and ran into a few more which we also fixed
<jtechidna> But it takes 6 hrs to build on my computer so vorian is doing the testbuildign
<Riddell> mm, it's a beast to build
<jtechidna> and I don't know if the latest works built yet
<jtechidna> *builds
<Riddell> jtechidna: you mean kde4bindings ?
<jtechidna> koffice2
<jtechidna> It took 15 mins for it to get to 3% built on my computer
<jtechidna> vorian's computer can do it in an hour
<jtechidna> So he's doing the testbuilding
<Riddell> right, I changed the subject
<Riddell> jtechidna: you mean kde4bindings rather than kdebindings-kde4 ?
<jtechidna> right
<Riddell> good good
<ryanakca> Could someone look at 233972 please?
<ryanakca> bug 233972 , unsure if I merged it properly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233972 in kde-style-qtcurve "Please merge kde-style-qtcurve 0.55.2-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233972
<Riddell> ryanakca: looking
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks groovy, uploading
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm pointing to the ``skipping'' patch part...
<ryanakca> or is that just during the debian/rules clean section, it notices that it isn't applied, so skips unapplying it? (I'm not too familiar with just plain patch)
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes that's fine
<ryanakca> ok, thanks :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: also, feel free to tweak the sentence describing the kubuntuway forums
<Riddell> "yet another forum"
<ryanakca> done. Also, how hard would it be to patch out the logout dialog options, where could I get the sources to do so, and what options need to be patched out? I'm guessing this is for KDE4?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes KDE 4
<Riddell> not sure how hard, it depends if the menu just calls "logout dialog" or if it calls "shutdown" or "restart" or the specific option
<Riddell> I think the code is shutdowndlg.cpp from ksmserver
<Riddell> it would also be worth investigating why upstream hasn't got it showing only the one option as picked from the kmenu
 * ryanakca nods
<Riddell> ryanakca: probably best remove the "yet", it's a bit too derogitory
 * ryanakca switches it back
<toma> opensuse shows only the option selected from the kmenu
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=darkroom I am wondering what that thing is doing
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> re
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> ;-)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> yea yea...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually quite boring
<apachelogger> vorian: typo: Description: immage manipulation tool
<apachelogger> vore: line 6 in control has a trailing whitespace which makes it exceed 80 characters :P
<apachelogger> vorian even
<apachelogger> vore: sorry
<apachelogger> vorian: in the manpage: for the \fBKubuntu GNU/Linux\fP system.  ---- please use 'the Kubuntu system' since that is the official naming
<jtechidna> PyKDE sorta takes a long time to build
 * jtechidna runs off to do other things
<apachelogger> jtechidna: dude, you have no idea how long all of kdebindings would take :S
<apachelogger> vorian: and please tell upstream that DocPath in the desktop file should be X-KDE-DocPath, that Terminal=0 should use a boolean and the genericname is _far too_ generic
<DRebellion> apachelogger, could I ask you something about posterazor?
<apachelogger> DRebellion: I don't even know what that is, but you can certainly ask me ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: archived kvpm ppa1 upload to revu
<apachelogger> smarter: what's the status of foxkit?
<apachelogger> DRebellion: btw, what is the status of monkeystudio?
<DRebellion> apachelogger, heh, it's another package i'm working on. The current version released on the website is 1.5, however this has a problem with gcc-4.3. The upstream developer has fixed it in a version called 1.5.1, however he has not been able to test the new package under os x yet (only win32 and linux). He has given me a link to the new, unreleased source package, http://www.casaportale.de/lagerraum/PosteRazor-1.5.1-Source.zip , which
<DRebellion>  I have prepared and builds fine. Can I upload that package, or should I wait (it's been a couple of weeks) for it to be released after mac testing?
<DRebellion> apachelogger, the package is ready, but the current release fails to build under amd64.
<DRebellion> upstream says the dev branch works, but i can't test
<DRebellion> also, the dev branch uses a debugging binary, etc, other oddities, etc.
<DRebellion> so I am waiting for the next full release.
<apachelogger> technically you will have to wait for the official release
<DRebellion> =(
<apachelogger> upstream could just release the source
<DRebellion> ok
<apachelogger> and if it doesn't work on osx
<apachelogger> push 1.5.2 and skip the .1 release for osx
<apachelogger> you might suggest that
<DRebellion> I will bug upstream and ask them to do a release for win32 and linux only then.
<DRebellion> s/them/him :P
<apachelogger> ...or just don't tell anyone that it isn't official released, maybe none notices ;-)
<DRebellion> hehe
<apachelogger> vorian: status of kio-ftps?
<smarter> hey apachelogger
 * apachelogger waves to smarter
<smarter> apachelogger: yeah, sorry for the upload to revu
<apachelogger> ryanakca: archiving qtcurve on revu
<smarter> I've not touched foxkit for sometimes now, I'll probably finish it soon, but first I've to make that why-I-think-I-should-be-a-motu page
 * jtechidna fears for the amount of time kdebindings will take'
<smarter> jtechidna: a lot
<jtechidna> Hmm, it's up to PyQT4 now
<jtechidna> *Qt
<jtechidna> Bah, python plasmoids won't be supported until 4.2 is released
<jtechidna> well, support will come in the pre-releases
 * jtechidna sighs -_-
 * apachelogger is singing ruby ruby ruby
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did I upload konq-plugins yet?
<JontheEchidna> Don't think so; did you ever get the email? I got a reutrn message saying that delivery was delayed or somethign
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I just hope you didn't break anything :P
 * apachelogger uploads
 * JontheEchidna never figured out how he was supposed to use them
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: konqueror -> tools
<apachelogger> or settings -> configure extensions to activate/deacitvate them
<apachelogger> depends alot on the plugin really
 * JontheEchidna can only see a Text-to-speech one
 * JontheEchidna hopes that isn't bad
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you actually install any plugin? :P
<JontheEchidna> I installed the debs that debuild spit out
<JontheEchidna> all of 'em
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe you use the wrong cdbs again? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Arby> Riddell: ktorrent update done, files are on lichts
<Arby> is the backport worth doing?
<JontheEchidna> does it fix the crash on exit?
<JontheEchidna> If it does, the backport would fix a crash. :P
<Arby> what crash on exit?
<JontheEchidna> KTorrent 3.0.1 crashes on exit in Hardy
<Arby> ok let me check the changelog
<JontheEchidna> http://saroengels.blogspot.com/2008/07/sweet-dreams.html <- Plasma on windows
<Riddell> Arby: there's no .orig .dsc .diff.gz on lichts
<Arby> hmm, odd
<Riddell> oh, wiat
<JontheEchidna> Bah, kde4bindings ftbfs
<JontheEchidna> missing files....
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I guess I wasn't supposed to /usr/lib/kde4 that one
<JontheEchidna> debuild -nc will make it not do a make clean, correct?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fix it then run   dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list0missing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fix it then run   dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<Riddell> repeat until it doesn't complain then debuild -nc
<JontheEchidna> Woo, that was the only one
<Arby> JontheEchidna: there's nothing obvious here about fixing a crash on exit
<JontheEchidna> hmm...
<Arby> did you have a specific bug number
<Arby> brb
<JontheEchidna> just a second
<JontheEchidna> Arby: bug 227932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227932 in ktorrent-kde4 "Ktorrent-kde4 crashes after shutdown of closing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227932
<Arby> JontheEchidna: thanks
 * JontheEchidna injects humor:
<JontheEchidna> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/i-can-fix-thiz-sorta.jpg
<JontheEchidna> (Disclaimer, I probably couldn't fix that crash :P)
<Arby> :)
<JontheEchidna> and kde4bindings builds!
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Nightrose> jcastro: hey :) just gone through brainstorm again and there are a lot of amarok ideas that can be closed as wontfix basically or could use an upstream comment - can you get me admin rights to do that?
<Nightrose> or is that not possible yet?
<jcastro> Nightrose: I can't personally give you admin rights, but nand or stgraber can
<jcastro> I think nand is on holiday though
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> thx
<jcastro> no worries, thanks for looking after them!
<Nightrose> :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: can I send kde4bindings 4.0.98~hardy~ppa1 over to you?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sure
<Arby> JontheEchidna: no real idea whether 3.1.1 fixes that bug or not
<Arby> best solution is probably to do the backport and tet to find out
<Arby> s/tet/test/
 * JontheEchidna agrees
<Wubbbi> hello to everyone :D
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: is there something easy to fix? I want to learn more :D. Now I know hoe to creat a gpg and how the get a source and how to edit a file :D
 * JontheEchidna can't think of anything
<JontheEchidna> But that's good I guess :P
<Wubbbi> guess what?
<JontheEchidna> what?
<Wubbbi> ohhh ... I have read wrong xD sorry
<yuriy> Wubbbi: look at bugs and see what there is you can fix!
<Wubbbi> hihi ^^
<yuriy> Wubbbi: maybe start with bugs tagged bitesize or packaging
<Wubbbi> how to searc for bug? It's a bit difficult on Launchpad :/
<Wubbbi> search
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: can I use created GPG-Keys always or just one time?
<JontheEchidna> always
<Wubbbi> ahhh ok good to know :)
<Wubbbi> thx
<yuriy> Wubbbi: go to bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and go to the advanced search. there you can put in keywords, what status you want, and what tags you want
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
<Wubbbi> yuriy: ahhh thank you :D
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I should probably backport kdeutils and kdesdk next
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please add libzip-dev to kdeutils
<apachelogger> otherwise ark doesn't support zippy files
<Arby> if I'm backporting ktorrent3.1.1 to hardy should I name the package ktorrent or ktorrent-kde4?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: This was I bug, I had today too :)
<apachelogger> Arby: -kde4
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bindings uploaded
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: Is it easy to add libzyp-dev to kdeutils? If it was can I do this? :D
<Arby> ktorrent3.1.1/debian has gained several files that don't exist in 3.0.x /debian
<Arby> is it safe to just copy those files across
<Arby> or is that likely to break things
<Arby> for example .install .lintian .postinst.debhelper
<Arby> quite a few actually
<smarter> apachelogger: I've finally updated my wiki page :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GuillaumeMartres
 * Wubbbi klapps his hands for smarter
<Wubbbi> :D
<smarter> :)
<Wubbbi> smarter: You are just 15 years old? oO .. so younger than me ^^
<apachelogger> Arby: depends on the files' content really
<apachelogger> .lintian only overrides lintian overrides for example
<apachelogger> .install probably needs path changes
<apachelogger> smarter: https://edge.launchpad.net/~smarter/+packages is changing
<Arby> apachelogger: does it seem reasonable to copy them and see what debuild complains about?
<apachelogger> smarter: like when someone uploads a newer version to intrepid the packages will disappear
<apachelogger> smarter: so I suggest to actually protocol all your work
<smarter> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> Arby: if you can upload to the ppa -> no, if you can't -> yes ;-)
<Arby> I can't so I'll go with that option
<apachelogger> Arby: I think only the .install files should require changes
<apachelogger> adding /usr/lib/kde4/ as prefix to everything
<Arby> apachelogger: I was expecting those
<Arby> also I'm confused by the debian changelogs, let me pastebin
 * apachelogger is updating the kde.org content
<apachelogger> Arby: is there already a backport?
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna seems to sleep xD
<Arby> apachelogger: no, newest in hardy is 3.0.1, I'm working on 3.1.1
<apachelogger> Arby: yeah
<apachelogger> just copy the official changes since 3.0.1 at the beginning of the new backport
<apachelogger> and add your backport entry
<Arby> ok
 * JontheEchidna was away
<Wubbbi> hihi ^
<Wubbbi> ^
 * JontheEchidna won't be going to sleep for another 6 hours :P
<Wubbbi> lol
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: Is it easy to add libzyp-dev to kdeutils? If it was can I do this? :D
<JontheEchidna> That's not all that has to be done
<Arby> apachelogger: does this look ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29092/
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: :(
<apachelogger> Arby: sure
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> it doesn't really matter all that much for the ppa ;-)
<Arby> I still prefer to do it right so that I understand when it does matter :)
<Wubbbi> Well If i have nothing to do, let me go to bed ... Its 22:15 o'clock ^^ see you tomorw :D
<Wubbbi> tomorow
<Wubbbi> I'm very tired
<JontheEchidna> 16:16 here
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh crap, I think I know why I can't find any of the plugins
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to rename the .install files
<apachelogger> *thumbsup*
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> "KDE is a very big project" or "KDE is a very large project"?
<JontheEchidna> Both work, afaik. But I think the latter is more "proper".
<JontheEchidna> you could even go with "KDE is a rather expansive project"
<apachelogger> simplified english
<raphink_> "KDE is a big bunch of code"
<JontheEchidna> "a series of tubes"
<apachelogger> tubes ftw
<raphink_> "KDE is a big stuff with tons of programs"
<Daskreech> KDE is a group of three letters. Please enjoy
 * Arby is having problems with patches
<Arby> ktorrent backport fails to build with http://paste.ubuntu.com/29101/
<smarter> trying to stop smoking? :}
<Arby> the patch is against 3.1.1 and doesn't exist in 3.0.1
<Arby> :P
<Arby> I have no idea how to deal with that
<smarter> apachelogger: updated my wiki page, again :P
<apachelogger> smarter: perfect
<apachelogger> smarter: now you just need some wicked photo so that we can buy you a coke when meeting :-P
<smarter> I'll try to find one ;)
<smarter> so, what is the process to become a master of da universe now?
<apachelogger> that is a very good question
 * apachelogger is totally confused by the new contributors thingy
 * JontheEchidna just does what he keeps doing
<apachelogger> but as I understand it - first you need to apply as ubuntu contributor
<smarter> launchpad group?
<apachelogger> which is basically yet another form of ubuntu membership
<apachelogger> smarter: motu-council
<JontheEchidna> Question: to autostart .destkop files get /usr/lib/kde4'd?
<apachelogger> and the fact that it is basically an ubuntu membership makes we wonder whether one has to apply for that thing even if already approved as ubuntu member
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: everything
<apachelogger> \sh: are you around?
<JontheEchidna> not application .deskotp files
<smarter> hmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: every file
<apachelogger> smarter: best thing is to ask in ubuntu-motu
<apachelogger> but I think you need to apply for contributor
<apachelogger> then contribute
<apachelogger> and then become motu
<smarter> apachelogger: I'll ask that tomorrow, it's late here (:
<apachelogger> tell me about it :P
<smarter> g'night everybody
<apachelogger> nini smarter
<jpds> bonsoir smarter
<Arby> apachelogger: if it's not too late could you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/29101/
<Arby> I'm confused by this patch
<Arby> it's new in 3.1.1 and it's blocking this backport from building
<Arby> and I can't find anything in the changelog to say what it actually does
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent you new konq-plugins
<Arby> starting to think this may be beyond my skills :(
<apachelogger> Arby: take a look at the patch and at the patched files
<apachelogger> maybe it got applied upstream
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> how did it apply
<apachelogger> very strange issue I have to say
<Arby> what do you mean by how did it apply?
<Arby> it's probably my fault, there's quite a lot of difference in /debian between 3.0.1 and 3.1.1
<apachelogger> Arby: well, just get a clean source tree (i.e. extact the orig tarball again) and copy your debian/ in
<apachelogger> then it should be working
<Arby> apachelogger: good call, somewhere between beta and final the patch got rolled into the main source
<Arby> should have thought of that
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: forgot I was still debuilding before sending the new konq-plugins, lol
 * JontheEchidna did something wrong...
 * apachelogger thinks that JontheEchidna needs upload rights to the ppa to get that special feeling when users come after one because everything is broken :P
<JontheEchidna> what the heck?
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/config/translaterc': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/ubuntu/konqplugins-hardy/konq-plugins-kde4-4.1~svn831460$ dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/config/translaterc': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, I see, extra /
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: correct cdbs?
<apachelogger> not the extra / it is
<JontheEchidna> hmm, nevermind
 * JontheEchidna has correct cdbs
<Riddell> Arby: ktorrent uploaded thanks, please close that bug on the sponsoring bit saying thanks for his contribution
<Arby> Riddell: thanks for uploading
<Arby> Riddell: do you still want me to file a bug about removing ktorrent-kde4?
<Riddell> Arby: oh aye please.  my archive day tomorrow so I'll do that and some more
<apachelogger> the some more is hopefully amarok-kde4 ;-)
<apachelogger> alpha2 coming up
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://www.kde.org/whatiskde/project.php
 * JontheEchidna is 100% sure he has correct cdbs, but is still running into the ftbfs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just comment out that install line
<Nightrose> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: once it built run make -f debian/rules list-missing
<Arby> Riddell: actually, does the sponsoring bug count as closed, the users experiencing it are on hardy not intrepid
<Arby> so unless I can make this backport build the fix won't reach them
<Arby> I'm sure you're right, just trying to understand
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you do any pushing on accessibility yet?
<Nightrose> nope
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, looks like kdeutils might be a long builder too
<apachelogger> Arby: grab the intrepid source and try to build it in hardy-backports enabled chroot
<apachelogger> if it builds against kdelibs 4.0.x we can do a hardy-backports backport
<apachelogger> otherwise we have to go with the kde4 ppa
 * JontheEchidna notes that 4.1 final is tagged tomorrow.
<apachelogger> hm
<Arby> apachelogger: ok, I think I'm going to have start over anyway, I've made a mess of this
<apachelogger> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> Is 4.1 going to Hardy backports?
<apachelogger> ah right, we can't do an officlal backpot anyway
<apachelogger> *backport
<JontheEchidna> oh well
 * JontheEchidna hopes Intrepid becomes stable-ish soon
<apachelogger> it isn't?
<JontheEchidna> ...in regards to 3D and proprietary drivers
 * JontheEchidna hugs KWin
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> if
<apachelogger> they would use that dkms thingy from dell
<apachelogger> there wouldn't be any problem
<JontheEchidna> dkms?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dynamic kernel module support
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml#dkms
<JontheEchidna> sounds... dynamic!
<sebas> apachelogger: if the proprietary drivers actually work with new xorg and kernel, dkms would work as well
<Arby> Riddell: before I do the subscription, do you need more info than this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent-kde4/+bug/250626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250626 in ktorrent-kde4 "Please remove ktorrent-kde4 from intrepid" [Undecided,New]
 * sebas is just trying newest ati w/ 2.6.26
<apachelogger> sebas: nvidia works ;-)
<apachelogger> and even then... we all got an intel onboard chip, right? ;-)
<sebas> apachelogger: not with kwin though :)
<sebas> apachelogger: we do, users don't.
<sebas> As a matter of fact, I don't.
<apachelogger> users don't use itnrepid :P
<apachelogger> *intrepid
<sebas> that leaves only me :'/
<apachelogger> :(
 * apachelogger hands sebas a beer
<apachelogger> also provides fancy graphics ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Actually KWin works great with my GeForce 4 MX 440
<JontheEchidna> ironic, isn't it?
<ScottK-laptop> Arby: Did you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive?highlight=%28CategoryUbuntuDevelopment%29#head-6a4a4d2ad0cc004c6199f465539e3bbc2239291e
<sebas> apachelogger: lsd works better with fancy graphics, or so I've heard.
<apachelogger> I am quite sure beer tastes better though
<sebas> JontheEchidna: no signs of https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16538 ?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16538 in Driver/nVidia (proprietary) "Slow resizing of windows in kwin from KDE4" [Normal,New]
<Arby> ScottK-laptop: no I filed it because I was asked to, reading now.
<sebas> Yeah, but you usually don't drink a pint of lsd
<sebas> So that's moot.
<sebas> And they're not mutually exclusive anyway
<apachelogger> true
<JontheEchidna> sebas: half a  second max
<sebas> what exactly, JontheEchidna?
<sebas> Vdesktopswitching?
<sebas> Or resizing konsole?
<sebas> And is that the legacy driver or the 'real' one?
<JontheEchidna> resizing konsole
<sebas> That's faster than my 7600gs
<JontheEchidna> nvidia-glx which is the 90.x
<JontheEchidna> 96.43.05
<JontheEchidna> Bet you're envious of my smokin' card. :P
 * JontheEchidna never thought he'd see the day where his videocard actually was 5 times faster than anybody else's
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yay, all files included now
<JontheEchidna> ...and the bookmarks show up!
<JontheEchidna> *extenstoins
<Arby> ScottK-laptop: for this line, mention to remove both source and all binaries
<Arby> if we remove the source do we also have to remove the binaries?
<ScottK-laptop> Arby: If you want binary packages removed, you need to list them.
<ScottK-laptop> Depends on if the same binary is being built from another source packages now.
 * JontheEchidna hugs google searchbar
<Arby> the reason for the removal is that ktorrent-kde4 becomes ktorrent in intrepid
<Arby> so I guess the answer is yes
<Arby> both binary and source package names have changed
<Arby> ScottK-laptop: does this look acceptable to you now? bug 250626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250626 in ktorrent-kde4 "Please remove ktorrent-kde4 from intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250626
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> Arby: Look at it now.
<Arby> ScottK-laptop: so the content was ok? I deliberately left subscribers, status etc until I had that sorted
<Arby> minimise e-mail churn et
<Arby> *etc
<ScottK-laptop> Arby: Yes.  That's why I confirmed it and subscribed the archive.
<Arby> ok thanks
 * Arby has one more go at this backport before giving up for the night
<Arby> what the... debuild is trying to apply a patch I just deleted
<Arby> :(
<Riddell> check debian/patches/series
<Arby> Riddell: there isn't one, there is only one patch, which is no longer needed so I removed the whole of debian/patches.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: having a tad bit of trouble with kmail, konq-plugins coming soon
<apachelogger> Arby: did you apply the patch?
<apachelogger> oh
<Arby> apachelogger: no, it's been incorporated into the source so is no longer needed.
<apachelogger> Arby: are you sure it's applying and not unapplying?
<Arby> no
<apachelogger> so, how does quilt know about that patch if there is no patches directory Oo
<Arby> I no longer have any idea what is happening
<Arby> that's what I want to know
<apachelogger> Arby: are you sure you deleted it in the right directory?
 * Arby triplecheck
<Arby> s
 * apachelogger usually works in 3 branches at the same time leading to that kind of issue ;-)
<JontheEchidna> bah, gmail is being retarded
<Arby> yes definitely the right directory
<apachelogger> Arby: tar up the directory and send it over
 * apachelogger can't think of any other cause realy
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting router
<apachelogger> we should get a kolab setup for kubuntu.org
<Arby> apachelogger: ok, I suspect it's a pebkac :)
<Arby> apachelogger: the whole source tree, or just the debian directory
<Arby> ?
<apachelogger> Arby: former
<Arby> k
<Arby> apachelogger: incoming
<Arby> maybe, eventually
 * apachelogger is afraid of the impact
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent konq-plugins ppa3
<Arby> sent at last
<vorian> yee haa
<vorian> how goes
<JontheEchidna> good
<JontheEchidna> vorian: any progress on koffice2? :P
<vorian> nope
<JontheEchidna> where do we stand right now?
<vorian> there is some problem with the icons in koffice-data icons
<JontheEchidna> the insert table one?
<JontheEchidna> or a different one?
 * JontheEchidna is improving at backporting
 * apachelogger is enjoying is crappy connection today
<apachelogger> omg Arby left
<JontheEchidna> hmm, still no .zip support in ark even with libzyp-dev :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you ark --version for me?
<apachelogger> me@apoc:~/tmp/ktorrent-3.1.1$ ark --version
<apachelogger> Qt: 4.4.0
<apachelogger> KDE: 4.00.98 (KDE 4.0.98 (4.1 RC1))
<apachelogger> Ark: 2.9.999
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe libarchive
 * apachelogger isn't sure about that anymore
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> so 2.9.999 is RC1?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> good
<JontheEchidna> libZzip is what cmake wants
<JontheEchidna> libzzip-dev, then
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> it was like libarchive -> libzip -> libzzip
<apachelogger> eventually ark could stick with some lib at some point ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: zzip only proivdes read access apparently
<JontheEchidna> + LibZip: A library for reading, creating, and modifying ZIP archives <http://www.nih.at/libzip> <cmake sez
<JontheEchidna> so sez upstream website too
<JontheEchidna> So libzzip-dev as build-dep for the source package
<JontheEchidna> libzzip-0-13 as a dep for ark-kde4
<JontheEchidna> sound good?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libzip != libzzip
<JontheEchidna> ?
<JontheEchidna> I said libzzip both times
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm
<apachelogger> upstream website doesn't :P
<apachelogger> neither does the pasted output
<JontheEchidna> libzip and libzip-dev
<apachelogger> if (LIBZIP_FOUND)
<apachelogger> 	add_subdirectory( libzipplugin )
<apachelogger> endif (LIBZIP_FOUND)
<JontheEchidna> *libzip1
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where do you read libzzip?
<Daskreech> 4
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna: I don't, I suck at reading tonight
<apachelogger> cool :)
<apachelogger> +1
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-22
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/07/light-years-ago-work-on-oxygen-theme.html
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> well that satisfies cmake
<JontheEchidna> and no ftbfs either
<JontheEchidna> Every file is in it's place
<JontheEchidna> and I remembered to use proper cdbs ;)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you run list-missing?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> a few new .so's
<apachelogger> okay
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I think this backport is ready
 * JontheEchidna feels nixternal's beta1 packaging pain
<apachelogger> we just need better management
<apachelogger> ...ensuring better load distribution
 * JontheEchidna wonders where the diff.gz for ~hardy1~ppa1 is...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ../ ;P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plugins ppa3 uploaded
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> I see a ~hardy1~ppa1 tar.gz, but not a diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to rename the orig.tar.gz with the -kde4-ness
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent kdeutils
 * JontheEchidna misses Firefox 3's awesomebar :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how're things going with the Soyuz people and the ppa loop of death?
<JontheEchidna> btw, 2 sleepless nights can't be healthy
<JontheEchidna> wut
<JontheEchidna> I made sure konq-plugins buitl...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: loop is waiting for fix
 * JontheEchidna ballmers out and throws a chair
<JontheEchidna> Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to have these debs I am currently using
<JontheEchidna> hmm, fails here too
 * JontheEchidna wonders how the heck he was able to build it
<apachelogger> oioi
<vorian> werd
<vorian> ok, settling in behind my keyboard
<vorian> apachelogger: can I get away with patching that desktop file?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: lolol, forgot to change it to Hardy in the changelog
<JontheEchidna> (konq-plugins)
<JontheEchidna> today's just not my day I guess
 * vorian hands JontheEchidna some redbull
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent ppa4
<JontheEchidna> Heh, a package has been pending on amd64 for 2 hours
<JontheEchidna> A suggestion on the website:
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<JontheEchidna> I'd make the box long enough so it doesn't need a scrollbar
<JontheEchidna> I almost missed the alternate CD checkbox
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: ^
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ok, going to start on koffice2 again
<JontheEchidna> cool
<vorian> had to work on a few odd's n in's
<vorian> JontheEchidna: do you have a list of plasmoids that need to be packaged?
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<vorian> i need one for my menteee
<JontheEchidna> there are a few that I didn't do
<JontheEchidna> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Qalculate?content=84618
<JontheEchidna> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tea+Cooker?content=85564\
<JontheEchidna> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tea+Cooker?content=85564
<vorian> excellent
<JontheEchidna> oops @ backslash
<JontheEchidna> oh, and this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Simple+monitor?content=84933
 * Daskreech wants Dali clock plasmoids for KDE 4 :)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: do you have js enabled?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: yup
<JontheEchidna> Konqueror 4.0.98, if you'd like to know
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: what browser?
<JontheEchidna> heh
<ryanakca> ah, ok, thanks
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: I'll debug it with Matt Newzum (our download page is an iframe since we can't have any PHP blurbs on our site, it's an iframe pointing to a page on ubuntu.com)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: could you file a bug under the kubuntu-website project on LP please? :)
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: I'll keep it in mind
 * JontheEchidna has to go for a bit
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: enjoy :)
<jtechidna> Heh: http://ezapmagic.com/macpclinuxbsd_realtruth.jpg
<jtechidna> ryanakca: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+filebug
<jtechidna> It says the website doesn't use LP for bugs
<Daskreech> jtechidna: I want the first car!!!
<jtechidna> :P
<ryanakca> jtechidna: *grumble*
<ryanakca> jtechidna: I'll get it sorted out, thanks ;)
<jtechidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: If koffice2 FTBFS just pastebin it somewhere and poke me, and I'll look at it tomorrow
<vorian> roger
<\sh> apachelogger: now
<Arby> morning
<Riddell> morning Arby
<raphink> hello Riddell
<Riddell> salut raphink
<raphink> ça va Riddell?
<Wubbbi> jtechidna: why do you changed your name?
<Wubbbi> *did
<\sh> apachelogger: now I'm following you...
<\sh> apachelogger: the changes to pykde4 are again not in the package...the link to pykdeuic4 is missing
<Riddell> raphink: oh oui, ca va, et toi?
<raphink> bien merci :)
<raphink> hi \sh
<raphink> thanks for the linkedin note
<\sh> raphink: welcome :)
<raphink> \sh thanks ;)
<raphink> are you going to the FAI conf this year \sh ?
<\sh> raphink: nope...I'm really packed with a lot of work @company, and I have a lot to do for Leonov...but I'm going to FrOSCon in St. Augustin, near cologne/bonn in august...
<raphink> nice
<raphink> :)
<\sh> raphink: but I have a FAI integration on my IT backlog @company :) so I think that I need to go to the next FAI dev meeting next year or so :)
<raphink> hehe ok
<\sh> raphink: are you going?
<raphink> no
<raphink> not this year
<raphink> I'm not much on FAI lately anyway
<raphink> I've spent more time on augeas lately
<raphink> :)
<\sh> raphink: hehe...but if you are in the area of strassbourgh , just give me a call, we can meet up...I'm just 1 hour away from this nice city :)
<raphink> well not really, I'm on the Riviera
<raphink> I'm more likely to go to Italy than Germany ;)
<\sh> raphink: ok...I need to find time to leave home for some holidays near the italian or french riviera :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<raphink> call me if you're around ;)
<\sh> oh crap...I forgot to upload ia32-libs
 * \sh needs to deal with it this evening...
<raphink> good luck ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: I really don't think company should be an instance variable in this case :P
<apachelogger> \sh: maybe we can get decent kdebindings for 4.1.0
<apachelogger> otherwise it's only 6 months to 4.2.0 ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: the problem with this bug is, that's essential for devs to use pykde4...
<\sh> apachelogger: as long we have the fixes in our debian/rules dir and in debian/patches...just apply them..
 * apachelogger didn't do the backport
<\sh> apachelogger: I'll write a mail to sime and ask him what he can do about that...
<apachelogger> \sh: tagging is today, so not much for 4.1.0
<apachelogger> I am building a snapshot right now
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> kubuntu_01_pykde4_dl_fix.diff
<apachelogger> got applied
<\sh> apachelogger: please add our changes ,-)
<apachelogger> \o/
 * smarter waves
 * Wubbbi waves back
 * Wubbbi want to fix some bugs, but he cant :/
<nixternal> mornin
<JontheEchidna> Wow, looks like my computer couldn't stay connected last night
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: do you nerver shutdown you computer? oO
<JontheEchidna> not unless I have to
<Wubbbi> hmm. I always go in Standby ... that better for my Video-Card :D
<Wubbbi> and my energy bill xD
<JontheEchidna> It changed nanmes when I disconnect and reconnect before my ghost pings out
 * apachelogger patches kdebindings to heaven
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, apparently you dropped one of \sh's precious kdebindings fixes
<apachelogger> [11:51:38] <\sh> apachelogger: the changes to pykde4 are again not in the package...the link to pykdeuic4 is missing
<apachelogger> the .links file I would say
<JontheEchidna> I just saw the bug report
<JontheEchidna> but /me has to go for a bit
<JontheEchidna> Oh, also I think I got a dependency wrong
 * JontheEchidna is back
 * Wubbbi waves
<JontheEchidna> libsmokeqt2 instead of libsmokeqt4-2
<Riddell> libsmoke compiles?
<JontheEchidna> It was in the dependencies of kdebindings-kde4 in INtrepid
<JontheEchidna> though it seems commented out at the same time...
<Riddell> yeah it doesn't compile currently
<Riddell> "apachelogger patches kdebindings to heaven" suggests harald is working on it
<JontheEchidna> Heh
<JontheEchidna> Well I'll have to fix the depends in the KDE4 ppa anyway
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hey, what's the status of digikam?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i had no toime up to now, sorry, the week end i wasnt at home and the rest of the ttime i learnd for the "teorie prüfung" for my driving license
<Xand3r> sorry man
<JontheEchidna> BTW, 4.1 final gets tagged today. ^_^
<Riddell> qt 4.4.1 out as well I expect
<Riddell> I'd be happy if we could get livefs images that actually built
<JontheEchidna> Hopefully that will fix some of the more annoying bugs
<JontheEchidna> like scrolling up on things like konsole and add widgets
 * JontheEchidna thinks that was a Qt bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the issue there?
<JontheEchidna> When you scroll back up through either of those you get a crapload of artifacts
<JontheEchidna> generally the bottom gets repainted with stuff from the top
<JontheEchidna> to reproduce: open "Add Widgets"
<JontheEchidna> scroll all the way down
<JontheEchidna> then scroll back up using the scrollbar
<JontheEchidna> huh, it's working now...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> last time I checked it was said that this is a driver/X11 issue rather than Qt/Oxygen
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I got smoke compiling again
<JontheEchidna> only happens with composite on
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I send over the new kde4bindings~hardy1 with fixed deps or wait for patch goodness?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I dunno whether the patch goodness will work for rc1 ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: make sure pykde is working again and send it over
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i working now on digikam, sorry for delay, it will take some time cause the build log is lost and now i have to rebuild it
<JontheEchidna> vorian: so, did koffice2 build? :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh?!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: not having time isn't a a crime ... or maybe it is ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just make sure you inform someone
<apachelogger> then we can redistribute the work
<Xand3r> apachelogger: sorry
<apachelogger> Riddell: the qtuitools target_link_libraries uses a wrong order of libs apparently
<apachelogger> preparing the package for 4.1.0 now
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see 4.1.0 in the stable dir @ kde ftp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: tagging is today
<apachelogger> actually, you said that yesterday :P
<JontheEchidna> so how can you prepare the packaging if it's not out yet?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I got myself an svn snapshot
<JontheEchidna> aaah, smart
<apachelogger> could it actually be 'a svn'?
<apachelogger> one could read that 'a subversion snapshot'
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> but also 'an ES VE EN snapshot'
<JontheEchidna> a snapshot of the current KDE svn repository
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> doesn't that mean I have a snapshot of the complete repository?
<Nightrose> *from the
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that could mean the svn repo generated the snapshot ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<JontheEchidna> screw english :P
 * Wubbbi is going back to Reallive :/ I have Fear :(
<Riddell> well, kde4.mk added to cdbs but cdbs won't compile because it has a dependency in universe so yet another MIR we're waiting on
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we replace kdebindings with kde4bindings?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you mean rename it back to kdebindings?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd rather stick with what debian calls it, which is kde4bindings
<Riddell> also apt-cache rdepends python-kde3 isn't empty
<apachelogger> well, at least for rubyqt one can't install the kde3 and kde4 version anyway
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing libqt4-ruby1.8_4.0.98+svn835791-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/rbqtapi', which is also in package libqt0-ruby1.8
<smarter> apachelogger: "bzcat ../somesoftware-$${version}.tar.bz2 | gzip -9fn -c - > \"
<smarter> apachelogger: you should have checked the debian/rules before uploading amarok-kde4 :P
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> but it works nonetheless :P
<smarter> I'm packaging it for medibuntu(mp4 support added)
<apachelogger> so
<Riddell> a second amarok-kde4 package?
<apachelogger> why does the offical package not have mp4?
<smarter> patents stuff
<apachelogger> we have that lib for reading in the repo, don't we?
<smarter> you can enable it by adding libmp4v2-dev to the build-deps
<Riddell> isn't that a xine/gstreamer issue?
<apachelogger> Riddell: playback works
<apachelogger> but tag reading doesn't
<smarter> yep
<Riddell> isn't that a taglib issue?
<apachelogger> taglib doesn't have a mp4 plugin IIRC
<smarter> it works with *some* mp4/aac/m4a/whatever, but mpeg4  has tons of audio codecs
<apachelogger> that's why amarok ships one
<Wubbbi> Is it Possible to set this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+sysinfo+1.0?content=85668 Sysinfo as the default in Kubuntu? Its much better :)
<apachelogger> Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mpeg4ip/libmp4v2-dev_1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<smarter> mmh, multiverse
<apachelogger> Riddell: we could create a amarok-pluign-mp4 package and move that to multiverse, right?
<Riddell> yep
<smarter> then we would need to orig.tar.gz
<smarter> s/to/two
<apachelogger> smarter: why?
<apachelogger> binaries can be sorted seperatly
<apachelogger> so amarok goes main, amarok-plugin-mp4 goes multiverse amarok-service-mp3tunes goes universe
<smarter> that would be cool
<smarter> and same for amarok2
<Riddell> amarok can't build-dep on something in multiverse
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hm
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: but than add amarok-plugin-mp4 to "Kubuntu restriced extras" ;)
<smarter> amarok source in multiverse, amarok binary in  main, and amarok-stuff in universe/multiverse?
<apachelogger> we could strip the taglib pluign and make it a seperate source package
<smarter> or provide an easy way to install Medibuntu :)
<apachelogger> IMO medibuntu is a workaround
 * apachelogger hates workarounds
<smarter> but the only easy way to have DVD support
<apachelogger> smarter: the only easy way to have DVD support is to sue
<smarter> :p
<apachelogger> then again the definition of justice is a quite strange one in the USA
<Wubbbi> yes ... just because of the USA. They have licents Problems -.-
<apachelogger> so that would suggest one of us become president of the USA
<smarter> libdvdcss is illegal in France too, since 1 year
<Wubbbi> Can me make a Eurobuntu and USAbuntu? ^^
<Wubbbi> joke :P
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: is it illegal in germany?
<smarter> or we could find a desert island and create ubuntuland (:
<Wubbbi> Well what ever i use it ^^
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: it is in most of europe
<apachelogger> libdvdcss is technically breaking an encryption
<apachelogger> and that is usually quite illegal
<Riddell> EU Copyright directive saw to that :(
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: but thats the only way to watch ( most ) Dvds ... And when i buy a DVD I want to watch it!
<apachelogger> well
<Wubbbi> Thats crazy
<apachelogger> you don't _have to_
<Wubbbi> -.-
<smarter> Wubbi: there's a proprietary linux dvd player which is not illegal: lindvd, but it sucks
<apachelogger> that is like you go to a super expensive restaurant and complain that you have to wear a suite
<Wubbbi> smarter: tztztz -.- THE EU is doing some disable things, but they dont fix that problem -.-
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: yes but why is this Technology default? Its unfair to Linux! -.-
<Riddell> welcome to the world of international freedom fighters
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ACK!
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: because it became default
<apachelogger> none foces you to buy a DVD just like none forces you to buy a blueray :P
<apachelogger> that is the essential part of free markets
<Riddell> dvdcss is quite the opposite of free markets, it's deliberately restricting the free market
<apachelogger> you don't need to buy one specifc produc, but if everyone does and makes that product monopoly-like rule the market they define the rules not the consumer
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, a free money-driven market ;-)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: yes but when I love the Film of the DVD I will buy THIS DVD and not something else ;)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you want to play Age of Empires - you buy the PC version - buy a PC with Windows - use Windows
<apachelogger> everything ends up in supporting a certain market share ;-)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: And Windows is the winner ;) xD
<Wubbbi> I have played Age of Empires 2 for a long time ... but on a Linux PC :P ( Wine we love you :D )
<apachelogger> well, bill gets some of the money from windows, gives it to his foundation, which is buying more drugs, causing shortage of those, therefore the pharmaceutical industry raises the prices, making it more difficult for you to buy your monthly HIV drugs and therefore you can't buy AoE4, so you don't need a new pc, no new windows, MS doesn't get any money, neither does Bill, neither does his foundation....
<apachelogger> economy is the most insane thing ever ;-)
<Wubbbi> Yes but doesn't I buy the licens by buying the dvd?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> the dvd doesn't decrypt itself
<apachelogger> the dvd player does
<apachelogger> thus the produce of the player needs to buy the license
<Wubbbi> strange xD
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<Wubbbi> I have to pay for a Tecnology that i dont want to have :/
<apachelogger> I think you buy the license
<apachelogger> the dvd producer needed to encrypt the content
<apachelogger> the process of encryption is probably patented ... so ;-)
<apachelogger> and actually the encryption itself should be patented as well
<Wubbbi> I hate patents -.-
<apachelogger> so you buy a DVD and get at least for patent licenses I guess
<apachelogger> four
<apachelogger> the dvd cover, the dvd itself, the dvd encryption process and the dvd encryption itself
<Riddell> buying the DVD video doesn't give you a licence for anything
<apachelogger> well, indirectly
<Riddell> the decryption licence comes with the DVD player
<Riddell> and it's the existance of decryption tools that's the issue, not the decrypting itself I think
<Wubbbi> Riddell: but on Windows, I can play these dvd Out of the Box. And windows is not realy a dvd player ^^
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you can't
<apachelogger> install a plain windows
<apachelogger> you won't be able to play DVD videos
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: OMG -.- WTF ^^
<Riddell> windows media player comes with a decss licence
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't in XP
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> the main requirement to get a decss licence isn't money as I understand it but ensuring you restrict what can be done with the video (i.e can't copy it in any way)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bindings is in pretty good shape, I just need to package some mono files
 * apachelogger heads off for some coffee
<jtechidna> w00t, plasmoid-quickaccess got published
<Riddell> jtechidna: not yet, it's now in binary new
<jtechidna> hmm, well it's almost there anyway :P
<jtechidna> ltonbrettalton
<jtechidna>  13 hr 29 min ago
<jtechidna> Make your default font 'sans-serif' no 'serif'. 'serif' is the default for all Firefox installations.
<jtechidna> blah
 * jtechidna though kate had focus
 * jtechidna wonders why crap has been pasting in konversation when other apps have focus
 * jtechidna wonders if the digg comment system looks like crap with webkitkde
<Riddell> it's so we can keep an eye on what you're doing :)
<jtechidna> :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you have time to proofread the announcement?
<Riddell> jtechidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29331/
<Riddell> andsong needs space
<Riddell> also lines 6 and 7 have an extra space at the start
<Riddell> jtechidna: shall I reject and let you fix that?
<jtechidna> sure
<Riddell> also who on earth thought am4rok was a good name?!
<Wubbbi> Riddell: I dont think so. It's hard to search for amarok in Apedt ... because the habe has a number
<JontheEchidna> Upstream still thinks amarok is spelled amaroK
<JontheEchidna> :/
<\sh> Nightrose: please book the expenses for gas as "thanks to kde e.v." :)
<jpds> Riddell: Are you doing backport requests today?
<Riddell> jpds: I don't think I'll have time
<Riddell> jpds: anything paticularly pressing?
<jpds> Riddell: Just an irssi-plugin-otr backport.
<Riddell> jpds: bug num?
<jpds> bug #250735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250735 in hardy-backports "Please backport irssi-plugin-otr (0.2-1) from Ubuntu Intrepid to Hardy." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250735
<Nightrose> \sh: ? ;-)
<Nightrose> \sh: this stuff is paid from amarok funds - not by kde eV
<devfil> hi to all
<devfil> JontheEchidna: how proceed your work on koffice2? Are you working to update it to alpha9?
<JontheEchidna> Yep
<JontheEchidna> vorian's testbuilding since it would take half a day to compile on my computer
<devfil> JontheEchidna: why you don't use ppa to testbuild?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, good point
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> because the tarball in 87 MB
<JontheEchidna> which would take me forever to upload wiht my connection
<devfil> ok
<Riddell> maybe devfil has a better connection?
<devfil> you are doing only testbuild or also the really upload?
<devfil> Riddell: to upload 90 MB I think my connection will take an hour
<JontheEchidna> I'm not an motu so I can't upload it to universe
<Riddell> unfortunately that's just the nature of koffice, it's big and takes ages to do
<Riddell> (it's still a fraction of openoffice)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<devfil> JontheEchidna: I'm not a MOTU too
 * JontheEchidna thinks he misunderstood your question
<Riddell> it needs test built, either in PPA or locally?
<Riddell> then uploaded to ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> right, we just need to make sure it doesn't FTBFS with a wrong file install location
<JontheEchidna> otherwise the packaging should be good
<Riddell> vorian doesn't seem to be around so if devfil wants to do either of those maybe JontheEchidna can send the current packaging his way to do it
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I can send the current packaging over
<devfil> Riddell: I've take a look at it and the merge/upload seems really simple to do
<devfil> but I didn't test if dh_install fails or not
<JontheEchidna> my package fixes the FTBFS that 1.9.96.8 had and provides a debug package
<JontheEchidna> + has new upstream 1.9.96.9
<Riddell> devfil: so want to take JontheEchidna's packaging and see if it compiles?
<JontheEchidna> that's basically what I've done
<devfil> JontheEchidna: have you also included debian changes?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I haven't merged
<devfil> JontheEchidna: the only debian change is
<devfil>  * Remove build depend on libpqxx-dev and postgresql support for kexi
<devfil>      temporarily.
<devfil> so maybe shouldn't be included
<devfil> ok all good
<Riddell> I'm going out for a bit, fell free to sort it out amongst yourselves :)
<JontheEchidna> devfil: so what's your email?
<JontheEchidna> devfil at ubuntu.com?
<devfil> JontheEchidna: send it at devidfil@gmail.com
<devfil> JontheEchidna: have you update the install files for the new version?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<devfil> really good
<JontheEchidna> well some of them
 * JontheEchidna isn't sure if he got all of it
<JontheEchidna> probably want to check to make sure I didn't miss any
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> !nixternal > nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal, please see my private message
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> testing my script from outside my home network
<JontheEchidna> what's the pointy-clicky thing about?
<nixternal> nothing to see here, move along
<nixternal> ask Hobbsee, she made that up about a year ago
<JontheEchidna> heh
<jpds> !-nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal aliases: visternal - added by Hobbsee on 2007-05-31 09:32:53 - last edited by nixternal on 2007-07-20 20:54:48
<devfil> JontheEchidna: remember in your changelog to use LP: #248829 instead of LP: # 248829
<JontheEchidna> oops
<Jucato> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Jucato> hm.. first thing I've said in here in a looong time, and it has to be !nixternal :)
<devfil> JontheEchidna: also maybe you wold to fix all dpkg-source: warning: file debian/kword-kde4.lintian has no final newline (either original or modified version) and lintian warnings/errors...
<JontheEchidna> ok
<devfil> I'm uploading the package to PPA
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: doesn't work with the link file
<JontheEchidna> bash: /usr/bin/pykdeuic4: Permission denied
<devfil> JontheEchidna: koffice2 uploaded to PPA
<JontheEchidna> devfil: what's your LP name?
<devfil> d.filoni
<JontheEchidna> thx
<devfil> JontheEchidna: what is koffice-kde4-dbg?
<devfil> in the control file is only a dep
<JontheEchidna> devfil: oops, guess I never finished that
<devfil> JontheEchidna: I think that koffice-dbg should be renamed koffice-dbg-kde4
<devfil> JontheEchidna:  there is already a koffice-dbg package (in koffice source)
<JontheEchidna> Oh yeah, i guess koffice2 can't replace koffice yet since it's still alpha...
<JontheEchidna> So um, how exactly do you make a dbg package?
<devfil> JontheEchidna: this is why there is a koffice source and a koffice2 source in ubuntu
<Nightrose> Xand3r: ping
<Xand3r> Nightrose: whats up?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: how do i start screenie?
 * Nightrose just installed it and can't find it it seems
<Xand3r> its in th kmenu
<Nightrose> hmmm not there
<Nightrose> let me double check
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: running kde4?
<Xand3r> Nightrose: you installed screenie-qt
<Nightrose> Xand3r: narf - I installed some screen wrapper...
<Nightrose> what is the correct package name?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: yea
<Xand3r> Nightrose: screenie-qt
<JontheEchidna> k, just thought you might need to run kbuildsycoca4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you will have to chmod +x in debian/rules
<apachelogger> Nightrose: now I do
<Xand3r> Nightrose: using intrepid?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: still want to check? it is mostly done
<Nightrose> Xand3r: hardy
<Nightrose> apachelogger: or rather it is done - i just need to put it on ako
<Xand3r> Nightrose: thats the problem it is not in the backports
<Nightrose> i thought it was :(
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if it makes sense
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why is it not in backports yet?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no admin was interested in i think
<apachelogger> Xand3r: bug no?
<apachelogger> today is Riddell's archive admin day
<Nightrose> apachelogger: invited
<Xand3r> it is tuesday? ah cool
<Nightrose> apachelogger: please tell me if you edit something so i can change it on ako as well if needed
<apachelogger> aye
<Xand3r> Riddell: hi , could you do me a favor? pleas aply screenie-qt for the hardy backport, thanks
<Xand3r> apachelogger: in intrepid shuld it be /usr/share/kde4/apps/digikam/ or /usr/share/kde/apps/digikam/ or /usr/share/apps/digikam/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: depends on the content ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why do you bother with that at all?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: nevermind i have thought too complicated
<apachelogger> I thought so ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: great success with kdebindings now
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> btw, should I comment out the depends on the binary packages that don't build for kdebindings-kde4?
<Sime> is everything in order w.r.t. kdebindings 4.1?
<JontheEchidna> Sime: I'm working on it
<apachelogger> Sime: share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py should probably go to bin/pykdeuic4
<Sime> symlink from bin/pykdeuic4 to share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py
<Sime> that is what I wanted/expected
<Sime> or is that a problem?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Sime: did you document that somewhere?
 * apachelogger didn't read about it ;-)
<Sime> doesn't cmake do that already?
<Sime> oh, it doesn't
<Sime> ok, that is left as an exercise for the packager.
 * smarter just fixed a really old bug in Adept Installer \o/
<apachelogger> Sime: something for 4.1.1 maybe?
<Sime> looks like it
<Sime> still, a lot of packagers have different ideas about where things should be installed.
<smarter> hey jpds
<Guest44515> sec.
<apachelogger> Sime: don't care too much about that, a source installation should work perfect and follow the KDE guidelines
<jpds> hey smarter
<apachelogger> everything else is distro specific insanity ;-)
<DaskrEEch> How is Adept-kde4 ?
<smarter> jpds: how is it going?
<jpds> smarter: Hot, but not too bad.
<smarter> bbl
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i think i have fixed th eproblem with digikam
<Xand3r> now testbuilding it
<Xand3r> zhis willl take sometime
 * apachelogger headdesks because of kalyptus
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are in delay :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: released - i am sending mails now
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you can copy
 * apachelogger copies the package
<JontheEchidna> woo! kde4bindings ppa2 is ready
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent kde4bindings ppa2
<JontheEchidna> now with improved bind-iness
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should get yourself some webspace to upload to
<apachelogger> composing the package from a mail is way more work than dgetting it ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you sent the wrong diff.gz of kdeutils
<apachelogger> kdeutils_4.0.98-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> d'oh
<JontheEchidna> So how would you recommend getting webspace?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could ask \sh ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Is he one of those guys that has a 2TB raid setup in his basement?
<apachelogger> >2TB I think :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> well, at least he probably knows where to get some space
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plugins ppa4 uploading
<JontheEchidna> coolness
<JontheEchidna> you might also consider deleting the plugins packages that were set for Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> to avoid confusion
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ubuntu1~hardy < ubuntu1
<apachelogger> so people with hardy get the ones from the archive anyway
<JontheEchidna> aaah, right
<apachelogger> ehh
<apachelogger> with intrepid
<JontheEchidna> intrepid > hardy :P
<apachelogger> that too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kde4bindings (4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2) intrepid; urgency=low
 * JontheEchidna sighs
<JontheEchidna> I wish dch -i didn't do that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should write a checklist :P
<JontheEchidna> I should
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: W: kde4bindings source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> what is changed there?
<JontheEchidna> I didn't do it!
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the build prevents
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> *uploading*
 * JontheEchidna doublechecks the hardy-ness of kdeutils
<JontheEchidna> heh, good thing I did too
<JontheEchidna> -Hardy in changelog? Check!
<JontheEchidna> -Contents of .install files changed? Check!
<JontheEchidna> -Names of .install files changed to reflect new binary package names? Check!
<JontheEchidna> -Binary package names changed in debian/control? Check!
 * JontheEchidna thinks that's about it
<JontheEchidna> I'll send this as ~ppa2
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I didn't upload ppa1 of kdeutils
<apachelogger> no need ot make it ppa2
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
 * JontheEchidna would do ~ppa9000 for the lulz
<apachelogger> mono is way too weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: what are .dll.config files used for?
<JontheEchidna> We could market it as a rejecting of mono :P
<JontheEchidna> *rejection
<JontheEchidna> Sometimes I think that the anti-mono zealots take things too far
 * JontheEchidna doesn't particularly support mono, though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
 * apachelogger thinks merging the mono stuff from debian svn might be one dangerous thing to do
<apachelogger> that looks very WIPish
<apachelogger> and considering I have no clue about mono .... ;-)
<apachelogger> good new is
<apachelogger> bindings is ready for 4.1.0
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> vorian: could I have a copy of the latest koffice2 stuff we did?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am noow away for 2 hours, after it i will upload digikam i think, c ya
 * apachelogger waves to Xand3r
 * JontheEchidna waves to Xand3r
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, vorian: go use bzr
<Xand3r> ^^
<JontheEchidna> ...good idea, actually
 * Xand3r waves back
<JontheEchidna> A collaborative editor would be handy for stuff like this too
<DaskrEEch> Kobby!!
<JontheEchidna> That's what I was thinking of ;-)
<DaskrEEch> I wish he would commit it :(
<mhb> DaskrEEch: is there such a thing?
<mhb> DaskrEEch: it can't be that hard to code
<DaskrEEch> Yes quite a lot of such a thing
<JontheEchidna> GSoC project
<yuriy> screen+vim -- the poor man's collaborative editor
<mhb> hmm, good for the student
<DaskrEEch> mhb: Not when you want it to stretch to Koffice and Kdevelop
<DaskrEEch> yuriy: skreech ;-)
<DaskrEEch> skreen even
 * DaskrEEch hits his fingers
<yuriy> yay mhb is back
<mhb> :o)
 * apachelogger thinks koffice should ship with a collaborative editor :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> or kdepim
<apachelogger> rooting in kolab
<apachelogger> which would support my demand for a kubuntu.org kloab setup :P
<JontheEchidna> I think something like Kobby would be useful for tutorial days
<JontheEchidna> You could see what the tutor was doing in real time
<JontheEchidna> or vice versa
<mhb> by the way
<mhb> have you solved this one already?
<mhb> http://video.aol.com/video-detail/bug-kaffeine-kubuntu-hardy/4251340601
<mhb> it really was an example of poor feature testing
 * yuriy doesn't look. the infinite loop?
 * apachelogger has a very special opinion about kaffeine
<yuriy> no
<mhb> yes
 * mhb has a very special opinion about apachelogger 
<mhb> :o)
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> hm, that loop looks like endless fun ;-)
<apachelogger> uh, that joke was awful
 * apachelogger hides in the bindings cave
<mhb> yes, and it was really easy to achieve that loop
<mhb> kind of shows that Kubuntu is in decline these days
<mhb> at least when it comes to quality
<mhb> (my opinion)
<DaskrEEch> apachelogger: kdepim?
<DaskrEEch> Why would you want to have a collabortive ditor there?
<DaskrEEch> so everyone can put in info for a contact?
<apachelogger> DaskrEEch: groupware
<apachelogger> as a matter of act
<apachelogger> the editor might be in kdeutils
<apachelogger> but bind ot kdepim
<apachelogger> and kdenetwork for instant messaging actually
<JontheEchidna> It transcends module-ness
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> maybe kopete should rather access the editor via kparts rather than the other way round though
<JontheEchidna> kparts are cool
<apachelogger> so you can run it independent from kopete but also from within kopete
<DaskrEEch> apachelogger: Lost again :)
<DaskrEEch> collaboration IM messages?
<DaskrEEch> so you help me to write the message I'm sending to you?
<apachelogger> DaskrEEch: you certainly need some way to communicate when collaborating
<DaskrEEch> apachelogger: Oh yes we are looking at having a lightweight chat with decibel for discovery and possibly a standalone heavy weight server for conference etc
<DaskrEEch> Still sorting out some things
<JontheEchidna>   amarok-kde4: Depends: amarok-kde4-dbg (= 1.83-0ubuntu1~hardy0~ppa5) but 1.86-0ubuntu1~hardy0~ppa1 is installed
<JontheEchidna>   amarok-kde4-dbg: Depends: amarok-kde4 (= 1.86-0ubuntu1~hardy0~ppa1) but 1.83-0ubuntu1~hardy0~ppa5 is installed
<DaskrEEch> apachelogger: We have a mailing list if you want to follow
 * JontheEchidna wonders how that happened
<JontheEchidna> Oh
<JontheEchidna> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/amarok.1.gz', which is also in package amarok
<JontheEchidna> ^that's how
<apachelogger> hooray
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/d2d180a50
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> DaskrEEch: I am on way too many lists already ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should be fixed in ppa2
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thx
<DaskrEEch> apachelogger: Preach it
<Xand3r> back
<Xand3r> sorry
<devfil> hi to all
<devfil> JontheEchidna: koffice2 fails to build
<Xand3r> apachelogger: while i was away pbuilder build digikam
<devfil> JontheEchidna: if you want I can try to finish it
<Xand3r> i have a question
<Xand3r> i want only upload the new debian folder i mean the diff, so that i have not to upload the source again
<Xand3r> i choosen for it debuild -S how apachelogger told me, but this command includes the orgi.tar
<Xand3r> what i am doin wrong?
<devfil> Xand3r: when a MOTU uploads in Ubuntu or you upload in your PPA, if you use debuild -S -sa .orig.tar.gz is included, if you use only debuild -S no
<Xand3r> devfil: the orig tar is already in revu
<Xand3r> and now i changed something in debian
<Xand3r> and i dot want to upload the source again cause it is already there
<Xand3r> and i have a small upstream
<devfil> Xand3r: if it is a new version I think you must upload it again
<Xand3r> devfil: no new version
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i need you
<devfil> Xand3r: new version in Ubuntu, not in REVU
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i upload now digikam, for me an my pbuilder it works all fine
<vorian> hello!
<hunger> Do I really need mysql server to use mailody-kde4?
<hunger> Xand3r: You are my hero! I have all my pics in digikam and it has not been installable for a while!
<Xand3r> hunger: only intrepid, and only on revu, some on has to review
<hunger> Xand3r: Well, I am running intrepid, so I am fine with it.
<Xand3r> kk
 * hunger is trying to remove transitional packages. Too bad so much depend on them:-(
<hunger> KDE will require cmake 2.6 starting aug. 4th and ubuntu still has no good debs for that:-( (ccmake is missing).
<Xand3r> Riddell:hi  did you backport screenie-qt?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: why manpages are useles?
<Riddell> Xand3r: mm, I think so, look on launchpad
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx alot
<Riddell> Xand3r: doesn't seem like it is backported, what's the bug number?
<Xand3r> Riddell:  #244959
<Xand3r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/244959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244959 in hardy-backports "Please backport screenie-qt from Intrepid to hardy" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Riddell> Xand3r: done!
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx your the best
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ls *.manpage
<apachelogger> notice anything?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: dont know what you mean?
<Xand3r> there are two, but i have two bins
<devfil> Riddell: koffice2 fails to build, it takes 4 hours in ppa, wow
<vorian> 4 hours!
<vorian> devfil: where did it fail?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: maybe it's me being silly
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> to late to check
<devfil> vorian: dh_install, but maybe I know how to fix it
<devfil> I need to try
 * vorian just gets home with the sole intent of fixing koffice
<vorian> devfil: what is you ppa?
<devfil> vorian: d.filoni
<devfil> vorian: let me fix it, I think it is simple to fix
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: forget about it
<devfil> ;)
<Xand3r> i dont know what you want from me
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> i do
<vorian> devfil: that's fine, I just might be able to save you a minute or two
<Riddell> devfil: trouble is the only way of knowing if you've really fixed it is to compile it and find out
<devfil> Riddell: I'm going to upload the new version that should build
<Riddell> devfil: what's your fix?
<devfil> Riddell: add libgmm-dev as b-d
<vorian> any things else?  :)
<devfil> this should fix that error
<devfil> if there are others I don't know at the moment
<Riddell> I suspect there's more to it than that, koffice usually changes a number of installed files each release, you usually need to spend some time editing .install files
<vorian> devfil: it fixes _one_ error
<devfil> Riddell: I don't know, but it should fix panorama problem
<devfil> + GMM: The Krita Panorama plugin will not be built. <http://home.gna.org/getfem/download.html>
<vorian> devfil: what about xbase and openctl?
<vorian> (which we need a package package for openctl)
<devfil> vorian: usually a firstly fix FTBFSs and after try to enable more feature
 * Nightrose hands everyone a beer so they can toast to apachelogger
<Nightrose> *hint* birthday *hint*
<vorian> it will fail agian with koffice-data
<Nightrose> ;-)
<vorian> w00t!
<vorian> HAPPY BIRTHDAY APACHELOGGER!
<DaskrEEch> HAPPY BEERDAY!!
<devfil> vorian: and then I will try to fix it, no problem
<DaskrEEch> *burp*
<devfil> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<vorian> ok then devfil, it's all yours :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY
 * vorian wheels in the kegg
<yuriy> HAPPY BIRTHDAY apachelogger!!
<apachelogger> oh, thank you everyone :)
<Riddell> hunger, apachelogger: what were the problems with cmake?
<Riddell> no ccmake, anything else?
<apachelogger> Riddell: cmake-gui doesn't have a package
<apachelogger> though that is quite minor compared to ccmake ;-)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: it was that panorama ftbfs that we fixed
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and happy birthday apachelogger
<vorian> JontheEchidna: nod
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I had just forgotten to make the changes locally before I gave the .dsc and diff.gz to devfil
<vorian> JontheEchidna: it's alright, he's determined to fix it
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vorian> what else is on the docket?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> -Rest for 4.1 final packaging
<JontheEchidna> :P
<vorian> haha
<vorian> NEVAR!
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> vorian: you could grab svn snapshots and update the packaging to those ;-)
<vorian> apachelogger: I'm just going to patch the desktop for darkroom
<JontheEchidna> Oh, kdesdk is still at beta2 for kubuntu-kde--members
<vorian> apachelogger: for all, or extragear?
<apachelogger> vorian: that name still makes me giggle ;-)
<JontheEchidna> though at this point I'd just wait until 4.1 final
<vorian> haha
<vorian> It's sweet though! did you use it?
<apachelogger> vorian: kdelibs would certainly be very god to have first ;-)
<vorian> ok apachelogger, I'll work on that tonight
<vorian> (after patching the desktop file here...)
 * JontheEchidna disappears for a while
<apachelogger> vore: darkroom certainly needs an icon
<apachelogger> vorian: ^
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> I'll make one up
<vorian> and send it to him :P
<vorian> brb
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i think i have all done, please check it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<Xand3r> i go now to bed, good night, and have a nice birthday
<Riddell> night Xand3r
<Xand3r> night Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-23
<SolarWar> can someone take a look at this and tell me why pbuilder is failing to build my debian source package? http://rafb.net/p/R0R1fg77.html
<vorian> what delper version are you using?
<vorian> debhelper*
<SolarWar> vorian 6.0.4
<vorian> what about your compat?
<SolarWar> its a 4
<vorian> ah, should be 6 then
<SolarWar> i'm not sure what this compat file does
<SolarWar> "the only file that is new is compat, which is a file that contains the debhelper version (in this case 4) that is used. "
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: Why?
<SolarWar> who/what needs that number?
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: compat and the version required in the debhelper build-dep should be the minimum version needed to build the package, not the current version you happen to be using.
<vorian> i see
<ScottK-laptop> SolarWar: compat is the major version number of the minimum debhelper version needed to build the package.
<ScottK-laptop> compat lower than 4 is deprecated, but 4 - 7 are potentially OK as long as you can build with that version.
<SolarWar> oh i see, so it must correspond to the version number of the system that created the dsc file, that way when pbuilder goes to fetch the package, it gets the correct scripts
<SolarWar> vorian, i fixed the compat level, and rebuilt the source file, however pbuilder is still complaining about the same issue
<Riddell> vorian: did koffice get anywhere?
<Riddell> hi Sime, congratulations on becoming pyKDE overlord
<_Sime> yes, I believe the role also comes with its own "army of minions to do my bidding", but they haven't arrived yet.
<Xand3r> morning
<Xand3r> hey folks, yesterday while i was working in the garden i had a strange idea, buy the rights of an old cool pc game, and port it to kubuntu,  is that a strange idea? or could it real possible?
<Wubbbi> Xand3r: you are working in the Garden and think about Kubuntu and Computers? Realy Strange xD
<Xand3r> Wubbbi: it was realy hot, and the sun burnd on my head
<Xand3r> the question is now, who holds the copyright of this game now?
<Wubbbi> Xand3r: and who spent the money for the rights? ;)
<Xand3r> Wubbbi: first i have to know ho has the rights, than how much it will cost
<Wubbbi> yes ^^
<Xand3r> Wubbbi: but you dont know where i can got such a information
<Xand3r> ah and there is a third problem
<Xand3r> i need developer^^
<Wubbbi> hihi ... no I dont knwo sorry
<Wubbbi> *know
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<Riddell> hi devfil
<davmor2> Ubiquity on kub=Fail
<devfil> hi to all
<devfil> hi Riddell
<davmor2> Riddell: ﻿ bug 251097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251097 in ubiquity "Ubiquity fails on the language selection page with Kubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251097
<Riddell> davmor2: tried ubuntu?
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes it fails elsewhere
<Riddell> davmor2: before or after the language bit?
<davmor2> after
<davmor2> 87% of the install
<Riddell> davmor2: how's the live kubuntu desktop looking?
<davmor2> Not tested it yet I'm about to confirm stgraber's bug just burning the cd
<Riddell> davmor2: you ran ubiquity without loading the desktop?
<Riddell> oh, it's not your bug
<davmor2> Riddell:  :) stephanes bug
<Riddell> the kubuntu CDs are suspiciously small, I'm wondering what's missing
<davmor2> booting up now
<davmor2> oh pretty
<danimo> moin
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll have a quick scan through the app list.  Still 1/3 of the screen taken up by those 2 icon :(
<danimo> hi Riddell
<danimo> Riddell: am I missing something or is there no gui way to change which soundcards volume slider the hardware buttons change?
<danimo> (in kubuntu, I know ubuntu has such)
<Riddell> danimo: no, it just calls kmix masterVolume change as I recall
<danimo> Riddell: do you know where it does that?
<Riddell> danimo: kmilo
<davmor2> trying konq
<danimo> Riddell: is that hardcoded?
<davmor2> Riddell: Planet ubuntu looks quite cool with all the shading etc in place :)
<davmor2> Riddell: plasmoids work
<davmor2> File manager looks really grey but works
<danimo> Riddell: nevermind: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kmilo-controls-kmix-selected-sound-card :(
<davmor2> Riddell: looking down the apps list quickly you've got rid of a lot of the duplication in apps that were there before that might explain some of the reduction :)
<danimo> Riddell: does this work in KDE 4 at all? looks like kmilo didn't get ported
<danimo> (to dbus(
<davmor2> Riddell: printing doesn't open
<davmor2> Riddell: just confirmed ubiquity issue on 64 bit
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what i have to do with the watch file?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hi btw
<apachelogger> ahoy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: which one, where, why, what?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: a bit more information would be quite cool ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: digikam, you said in the reviw the watchfile would not work, i have no clue what todo, for me it looks like it is not solveable
<apachelogger> http://sf.net/digikam/digikam-([\d\.]*)-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<apachelogger> that is digikam-1.1.1-something.tar.bz2
<Riddell> danimo: no, for kde 4 I'd like to just add it as a global accelarator for kmix
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok, but for the stabel i t have to be changed
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I doubt this is working for unstable either
<apachelogger> gmail is having serious server problems :S
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what you pasted is what is written in the watchfile
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> considering I complained about the watchfile
<apachelogger> I probably think the pasted line is wrong
<Xand3r> why shoul be wrong?
<Xand3r> the verion is like  digikam-1.1.1-something.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is not
<apachelogger> digikam-kde4 (0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<apachelogger> Xand3r: notice any difference in the version number?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: yea the package got the ~ in version, but the file on the server is -
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> so, how should be evaluated wheather 0.10.0-rc1 is > than 0.10.9~beta3
<Xand3r> evalu?
<davmor2> Riddell: what the name of the package for the printing dialogue in Kubuntu please?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: find out
<apachelogger> Xand3r: check
<apachelogger> Xand3r: know
<Xand3r> ^^
 * apachelogger updates his suse
<Riddell> davmor2: which printing dialogue?
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  0.10.0-rc1 is > than 0.10.9~beta3?
<Riddell> davmor2: the printer setup tool is system-config-printer-kde
<Xand3r> so now i understand nothing
<apachelogger> aye
<davmor2> That's the one ta
<apachelogger> Xand3r: change the version in the changelog to ~alpha1
<apachelogger> Xand3r: alpha < beta, right?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then run uscan
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: it works^^
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 251111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251111 in system-config-printer-kde "Intrepid: Kubuntu printer dialogue doesn't open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251111
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29577/
<davmor2> Riddell: I just had a thought about the missing 80 meg and the ubiquity crash  you have installed some language packs haven't you :)
<Riddell> davmor2: no I always remove language packs until beta time, but I don't think we had any for previous alphas and they didn't have as much space
<davmor2> just a thought
<Riddell> the ubiquity issue I've got a workaround for
<Riddell> but now I've discovered another one
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well
<apachelogger> be being stupid
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the problem is if i change it back to beta1 uscan thinks the version from the server is newer one -.-
<apachelogger> Xand3r: because it is
<apachelogger> version~anything is making the release < than version
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no it isnt, may be for uscan it looks like
<apachelogger> and version-anything is > version
<Xand3r> apachelogger: -.-
<apachelogger> version-something is a revision, revisions are > normal versions
<Xand3r> right
<Xand3r> knoleg comes slow back
<apachelogger> that is why -beta1 is > than anything
<Xand3r>  http://sf.net/digikam/digikam-([\d\.]*)~(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<apachelogger> Xand3r: try it
<apachelogger> don't guess, try :P
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> i am eating now, and than in driving school
<Xand3r> and than working 1 hour
<Xand3r> so after it i will do it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please review digikam, so that i can finish it, thx a lot
<Xand3r> c ya
<davmor2> Riddell: stgraber has added a trace back on bug 251111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251111 in system-config-printer-kde "Intrepid: Kubuntu printer dialogue doesn't open" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251111
<Riddell> looks fixable, but not a priority for alpha 3
<davmor2> Riddell: like the back drop very redesque
<davmor2> s/red/redhat
<Riddell> you think?  how so?
<danimo> Riddell: yes, please make it so
<davmor2> Riddell: just look at some of the older redhat release it's just got that feel to it
<vorian> Riddell: devfil said he was going to fix koffice
<vorian> (but what i ran into last night was koffice-data failed on installing icons)
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=895&image=fedora_20071024_06_lrg as an example
<davmor2> Riddell: http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/fedora/9/post-67-1210463706.png or this one :)
<apachelogger> vorian: did you start on kde4libs yet?
<vorian> yeah
<apachelogger> cool
<vorian> :)
<echidnaman> morning
<apachelogger> ahoy echidnaman
<JontheEchidna> Wow, it got all the way to the third fallback nick and beyond >.>
 * JontheEchidna wonders why his connection is so bad overnight
<Riddell> davmor2: don't suppose you still have a kubuntu live desktop up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you have a new team.  it's going to be deleted.
<Hobbsee> (FYI)
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you had the first LP id that i thought of
<davmor2> Riddell: no but I can put it back on it's only a disc away I was at lunch
<davmor2> why?
<davmor2> don't know what happened then
<davmor2> did you reply Riddell?
<smarter> I assume adept3 will not be ready for intrepid?
 * stdin pokes Riddell with http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kdebase-4.0.98_0ubuntu4_to_0ubuntu5.diff
<stdin> makes sure libkonq5-templates is installed by removing alternative dependency on kdesktop
<stdin> hmm, should I re-add that conflicts kdesktop too?
<apachelogger> stdin: I think there is already a lowlevel conflict causing kdesktop to be removed upon upgrade
<apachelogger> we will see at upgrade testing ;-)
<davmor2> stdin: how's things dude.
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, do you join the 4.1.0 packging fun?
<stdin> davmor2: things are good at the moment, if a little too hot for me :p
<stdin> apachelogger: hopefully I will, just need to make sure real life doesn't get in the way
<davmor2> stdin: muggy as hell, I know that much for sure :)
<Mez> Riddell, have you done something to intrepid, I'm getting a pbuilder-satisydepends fail for it (but not for debian)
 * Mez doesnt want a debian/ubuntu delta
<davmor2> Riddell: your still get the desktop container that should house the about Kubuntu and install on an alternative install of Kub
 * apachelogger pokes smarter
<smarter> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> smarter: howdy... do you want to join the kde4 fun as well?
<smarter> of course (:
<davmor2> Riddell: adept notifier tells me there are 6 updates but when I click on it the applet nothing happens :(
<smarter> apachelogger: kde 4.1 is released?
<apachelogger> smarter: nope
<vorian> shhh
<apachelogger> not for about 3 months
<smarter> :D
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> MoinMoinNixternal
<vorian> yo nixternal
<Jucato> nixternal: how are things going?
 * Jucato is sooo behind Kubuntu dev these days... feels ashamed :(
 * JontheEchidna will be back to assist packaging in an hour or so
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Do the current kdeutils packages need that extra dep on libzip?
<JontheEchidna> If so, I'll probably take that one when I get back
<JontheEchidna> or I"ll just do it anywasy :P
<davmor2> Riddell: Adept doesn't start up :( grrrr
<nixternal> Jucato: way to busy
<nixternal> I am trying to schedule my new busy life so I can dedicate time to free software more than I do now
<Jucato> nixternal: aw.. hope you're being laid enough for your busy-ness
<nixternal> I have been strapped, as I have been working and then riding my bike a lot
<Jucato> omfg!! I meant "paid"
<Jucato> not "laid"
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahaha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nope
<nixternal> I was about to say, damn
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libzip is not in main (yet)
<Hobbsee> hey vistalover, and everyone else.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: haha.  these people are geeks.  they don't get laid, remember?
<Hobbsee> they'd miss their keyboards too much :P
<Jucato> heheheh
<nixternal> speak for yourself :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> though, I think you spoke elloquently enough for me as well :P
<Jucato> I *wish* I could leave my keyboard... the spirit is willing but the flesh is stuck
<Hobbsee> i could set it on fire?
<nixternal> get a bike and ride!
 * Hobbsee can't ride a bike.
<nixternal> it is funny, when I wasn't working, I could stay on the computer for 24 hours
<Jucato> nixternal: I have a bike.. but homeskillets don't ride :)
<nixternal> now I work on it for 8 hours here and I don't want to look at my computers at home
<Riddell> davmor2: well I fixed the ubiquity problem but now there's another one (won't go past partitioning stage) that doesn't even produce an error :(
<Jucato> I'll be giving a talk on "Experiences in contributing to upstream KDE development and supporting the Kubuntu community." next month in our LoCo. Need to catch up with what's hot in Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> btw, do we have slide templates/backgrounds I can use?
<Riddell> Mez: I've done many things to intrepid, but without knowing the pbuilder-satisydepends fail error I don't know what would cause it
<Riddell> davmor2: adept is possibly a kdesudo issue
<Riddell> davmor2: desktop container will appear as long as there's a ~/Desktop directory
<nixternal> Riddell: do you still love me? :P
<nixternal> I know Jucato does :)
<nixternal> and Hobbsee just loves to hit me with a stick
<Jucato> I will never cease loving you nixternal :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> gosh that sounds so...
<nixternal> romantic? :P
<Hobbsee> sadistic, was more what i was thinking.
<Riddell> nixternal: sure, why what have you done?
<nixternal> nothing unfortunately :(
<Jucato> oh btw nixternal, my grandma watches something church thingy daily... there's one priest there that reminds me of you :P
<nixternal> I need to get back into it hardcore
<nixternal> oh lord, a priest reminding you of me, that is not good
<vorian> i read that as "i need to get back into hardcore"
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah.. because that guy is big and scary face :P
<vorian> you naughty
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> perverts! all of ya
<nixternal> I think this is the longest I have been on IRC while at work in a long time
<nixternal> but yesterday I fixed their "we can't hot swap" issue they have been working on for a year
<nixternal> dumb arses
<vorian> haha
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> ICH7 chipsets don't have AHCI support, so SATA drives act as ATA drives, there's your problem
<nixternal> lsmod answers that
<nixternal> I saw 'libata            ata_piix'
<nixternal> that means no go
<nixternal> now, with our new hardware, I see 'libata        ahci' which equals the win
<Mez> Riddell, seems kdelibs4-dev is broken... http://rafb.net/p/HRrlMf67.html
<Mez> (or kdesdk-scripts)
<Jucato> nixternal: you running intrepid?
<apachelogger> Mez: neither of them I say :P
<apachelogger> scripts is kde4 and kdelibs4 is kde 3
<Mez> apachelogger, well, scripts is being pulled in somehow...
<Mez> from a B-D of
<Mez> Build-Depends: cdbs (>= 0.4.46ubuntu5), debhelper (>= 5.0.0), kdelibs4-dev (>= 3.3), docbook2x, libxi-dev, autoconf, automake1.9, sharutils
<apachelogger> kdelibs4-dev depends on it
<apachelogger> that needs fixing pretty much
 * apachelogger goes showering for tonights party though
<davmor2> Riddell: Sorry about that just talking with heno.  I just ran kdesudo adept and I get the following "kdesudo(6039) KdeSudo::KdeSudo: [ /build/buildd/kdesudo-3.2/kdesudo/kdesudo.cpp: 157 ]  creating xauth file:  "/usr/bin/xauth -q -f /tmp/kdesudo-Ti6039-xauth generate :0.0 . trusted timeout 60 >/dev/null 2>&1"
<davmor2> sudo:"
<nixternal> Jucato: not running intrepid yet, haven't had time to update, and on my work box i need stable right now
<Jucato> nixternal: ok.. you're really out of it :)
<davmor2> Riddell: do you need a second test on the ubiquity fix?
<vorian> fail
<Riddell> davmor2: no complete fix yet
<davmor2> Riddell: okay np
<JontheEchidna> Ah darn, forgot that pbuilder won't work until kdepimlibs 4.1.0 is up..
<JontheEchidna> ...for kdeutils
<vorian> you'll have to keep the same deps for now
<JontheEchidna> hopefully that won't hurt things... it shouldn't though.
<JontheEchidna> oh wow, suprise trip to Pizza Hut
<vorian> they can be changed when needed
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds and goes to pizza hut
<vorian> hahahaha
<davmor2> Riddell: you get screwy gfx when the second shutdown/restart box appears
<Riddell> davmor2: I get screwy graphics at usplash
<davmor2> I get no gfx at usplash :)
<nixternal> I hate Red Hat officially now, I don't care how good their software is supposed to be
<Riddell> harsh words
<nixternal> if I can't find information behind a security bug because it is blocked to Red Hat employees only, and their security eratta notices suck, how do I go to the board and inform them that we need to update packages?
<nixternal> I need to start cracking skulls around here to get them to switch distros
<nixternal> and it sucks for CentOS because it is a good community distro, but you can't track bugs from Red Hat because they lock them down
<davmor2> Riddell: I only get the screwy gfx with the intel gfx card :D
<Riddell> right, that's what I have
<Riddell> I know X is funny with intel currently, compositing doesn't work for example
<nixternal> works for me
<vorian> nixternal: in intrepid?
<nixternal> hardy of course
<nixternal> I need stable here at work
<vorian> ya, mine worked in hardy
<vorian> not in intrepid
<Xand3r> hu
<Xand3r> hu
<vorian> heya Xand3r
<Xand3r> hi vorian
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ahoy
<Xand3r> the uscan line with ~ dont work, i think it will not be interpreted
<apachelogger> Xand3r: run --debug :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: nice idea
<apachelogger> uscan is fetching an html page and runs a regexp on it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: and are you celebrating to day?
<apachelogger> considering upstream doesn't have an ~ in the tarball name that regexp will not catch anything
<apachelogger> Xand3r: in about 1 minuten :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kk^^ have fun
 * apachelogger heads off
<apachelogger> cya
<Xand3r> apachelogger: c ya
<Xand3r> what is the ~ syntax for uscan, what i have to use vor the same effect?
<vorian> %
<vorian> but, you may have to demagle the url
<devfil_> Riddell: some icons in koffice2 are installed into /usr/share/icons/oxigen... is this ok?
<Riddell> devfil_: sure
<devfil_> Riddell: ok, so I need only to update install files with the correct paths
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> run dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<Riddell> update install files
<Riddell> repeat until complete
<Tm_T> Riddell: are we backporting cmake 2.6 to hardy?
<Riddell> Tm_T: we should, fancy testing if it builds ok?
<Riddell> Tm_T: by the way, did you ever start on migration assistant?
<Xand3r> vorian:  cant find the word demagle
<yuriy> devfil_: oxygen not oxigen I hope
<devfil_> yuriy: yes, my error
<Xand3r> vorian: dont know what you mean
<Xand3r> vorian: could you please explain it?
<vorian> Xand3r: man uscan
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's atm on halt, because of my reallife things, family and work, but will look and try to push it forward next week
<Xand3r> vorian: the word demagle dont exist i dont know what to do, and not what i have to loking for
<vorian> /home/steve/motu/kde/kdelibs/kde4libs-4.1.0/kate/document/katedocument.cpp:4476:2: warning: #warning "that's a bad idea, can lead to stray endings, FIXME"
<vorian> Xand3r: some urls are mangles
<Riddell> Tm_T: fairy nuff
<vorian> mangled*
<vorian> you have to use various tricks to get uscan to read them
<Riddell> Tm_T: want to do cmake?
<Xand3r> vorian: thats mean from uscan
<vorian> yes
<devfil__> Riddell: how I can see in witch install put a file?
<Riddell> you have to work it out
<Riddell> find . -name <filename>  will show where it comes from in the sources
<Riddell> (sometimes)
<devfil__> Riddell: what are the differences between <package>-kde4 and <package>-data-kde4?
<Riddell> devfil__: -data is for files which are the same on all architectures (i386, amd64), images and settings files usually
<devfil__> Riddell: ... krita-kde4 already includes usr/share/kde4/services/kritatoolgrid.desktop
<devfil__> usr/share/kde4/services/kritatoolperspectivegrid.desktop
<devfil__> so this 2 files need to be moved to -date
<devfil__> s/-date/data/
<Riddell> yes, they should be
<Riddell> if there's a krita-data-kde4 package
<Riddell> it's only worth making a -data package if the data files are so large it would be worth saving the space on the repository server
<Xand3r> vorian: i realy dont know, i dontgot it from the man
<devfil__> Riddell: yes, I know. if the non-arch-dependent files are bigger they are installed by another package with all in architetture
<ryanakca> Riddell: would there be interest in having a start page for 8.10?
 * ryanakca is willing to propose it to the ML to see if there are any takers / people interested in taking care of it
<Riddell> ryanakca: for firefox?  or konqueror?
<Riddell> or are you talking about something else?
<ryanakca> Riddell: start page, it could be for both, similar to what Ubuntu has, except much simpler, and KDE-ified.
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ ... it could be similar to the current Konqueror start page, with a Kubuntu logo, a google search box that has [x] Search the web  [ ] Search Kubuntu Documentation (Go!) , and underneath a tip of the day...
<Riddell> I think the intrepid-firefox-kde spec may mention something like that
<Riddell> yes, it would be nice
<ryanakca> ok, I'll include it in the email, along with a mockup. I'm hoping to get all this out to the ML today or tomorrow
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> finnaly
<Riddell> vorian: what's that?
<vorian> kdelibs
<vorian> took three tries to get it right
<smarter> yay, my wireless card is finally working with intrepid :)
<smarter> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop should depends on kde-core, noN
<smarter> s/N/?/
<smarter> or at least on kdelibs/kdebase
<devfil__> Riddell: koffice2 build fine, now I'm fixing lintian warnings, some bugs etc...
<Arby_> Riddell: you around?
<Arby_> Riddell: I'm trying to backport ktorrent
<Riddell> Arby_: for a bit
<Arby_> currently it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/29688/
<Arby_> I'm guessing it's a different filepath between hardy and intrepid
<Riddell> are you using the deina/cdbs from hardy?
<Arby_> no,
<Riddell> I suspect it's easiest to use the whole debian/ from ktorrent-kde4 in hardy
<Arby_> I did initially
<Arby_> it filaed
<Arby_> failed even
<Arby_> can't remeber the error, let me look
<Arby_> Riddell: hmm, to my surprise that built ok this time
<Arby_> Riddell: now for the complications
 * Riddell out
<Arby_> nevermind then
<Arby_> any motu type folks around who could offer some advice/sanity checking on a backport?
<Arby_> JontheEchidna: you around?
<Arby_> JontheEchidna: thought you might like to know that ktorrent 3.1.1 fixes the crash on closing for hardy
<JontheEchidna> Arby_: Cool. :D
<Arby_> JontheEchidna: another test would be nice. if I put the .deb up somewhere could you give it a spin?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Arby_> hang on then
<Arby_> JontheEchidna: http://drop.io/sirkasg
<Arby_> package ^^
<JontheEchidna> k
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, I should try cmake
<JontheEchidna> Arby_: Works here too :)
<Arby_> excellent
<Arby_> the package needs a bit of sanity checking
<Arby_> hopefully I can get it finished and uploaded tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> btw, I noticed you changed the version from 1:3.0.1 to 3.1.1
<Arby_> yes, should I have kept the 1:
<Arby_> that's exactly why I said it needs checking
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Arby_> among other things
<theunixgeek> I think there should be a Kubuntu/SuSE merge: KuSE :D
<theunixgeek> that way, both debian and opensuse compatibility
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<theunixgeek> will the kde 4 spin later be updated to include 4.1 ? and if I update to 4.1 will I get the new plasma window theme?
<JontheEchidna> Does make -f debain/rules list-missing work for pbuilder?
<theunixgeek> JontheEchidna: no
<theunixgeek> JontheEchidna: I think you mean debian instead of debain :P
<JontheEchidna> yes, I did
<theunixgeek> :)
<Xand3r> vorian are you there?
<vorian> yes sir, i am now
<Xand3r> sorry i dont want to sound like this
<vorian> what can i do ye for?
<Xand3r> its still the watch file sorry
<vorian> no worries
<vorian> is this for digicam?
<Xand3r> http://sf.net/digikam/digikam-([\d\.]+)%(.*)\.tar\.bz2 debian uupdate
<Xand3r> its dont work
<Xand3r> vorian: yes for digikam
<vorian> try http://sf.net/digikam/digikam-([0-9].*)\.tar\.bz2
<Xand3r> vorian: i am creating an watchfile for 0.10.0-beta1
<vorian> cool
<vorian> that should work then
<vorian> give it a whirl
<Xand3r> vorian: what shuld work?
<vorian> http://sf.net/digikam/digikam-([0-9].*)\.tar\.bz2
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> i try it
<Xand3r> vorian: Newest version on remote site is 0.10.0-beta1, local version is 0.10.0~beta1
<Xand3r> that shuld not happen
<Xand3r> vorian: thats why i have no clue
<vorian> is it the same source package?
<Xand3r> sure
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: have you an idea?
<JontheEchidna> about what?
<JontheEchidna> oh, the watch file?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have a clue either
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: ok but thx
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: ok but thx
<Xand3r> vorian: and thx to you
<vorian> Xand3r: i gave you the answer to your question twice
<vorian> local version = the package you are working on
<vorian> remote site = place the .tar.gz comes from
<Xand3r> vorian: i see i am to stupid to under stand your hints 3 times
<vorian> no, that's not what I'm saying
<vorian> :/
<Xand3r> vorian: sure you dont say it^^, but i cant understand it, dont know why
<Xand3r> vorian: if you have time and fun, may be you could it explain slow an in litle steps
<jtechidna> <3 ccache
<JontheEchidna> It makes pbuilding much more pleasent
<Xand3r> gnaa
<Riddell> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> Riddell: did you want bugs writing for each of the issues I found or have you nailed some since?
<Riddell> davmor2: best file them
<davmor2> np's
<Riddell> davmor2: have you done a successful install yet?
<davmor2> Kub alt installed but was missing usplash which should be fixed now and had all the post install issues all the live are being redone again and ubiquity on Ubuntu seems to be working now
<Riddell> looks like there's new images from 22:00
<davmor2> broken usplash on live still
<Riddell> and that would never do :)
<Riddell> devfil__: what news with koffice?
<devfil__> Riddell: all ok, it build fine and I've fixed some lintian warnings, errors
<Riddell> devfil__: have you uploaded it to your PPA?
<devfil__> Riddell: no, I'm looking at other lintian warnings in order to upload it
<devfil__> but I think I've finished
<devfil__> yes
<Riddell> groovy, upload it to the PPA when you're done and I can copy it over to the main archive in the morning
<devfil__> there are only 2 types of warnings
<devfil__> binary-without-manpage
<devfil__> and
<devfil__> debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink
<Riddell> debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink is a feature not a bug usually, it's done to save disk space
<Riddell> binary-without-manpage, well with GUI apps most people will start the app to find out what it is
<devfil__> Riddell: there is also a arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share info
<devfil__> for kformula-kde4 package
 * JontheEchidna is away
<devfil__> do you think I should make a data package for this?
<Riddell> devfil__: no, it would just add a greater diff compared to debian
<devfil__> Riddell: ok, then I'm going to upload the package to my ppa
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> evening sebas
<davmor2> Riddell: seems the the livefs build was old so it hasn't updated the fix to ubiquity either :(
<sebas> hi :)
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 251315 the printing one is already done 251111 IIRC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251315 in kdesudo "intrepid: Kdesudo is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251315
<davmor2> I think the others were to do with kdesudo not functioning
<devfil__> Riddell: however I think the debdiff between the new koffice2 and debian koffice is very huge
<devfil__> Riddell: 7496 lines of debdiff
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-24
<devfil__> s/7496/7573/
<JontheEchidna> Holy crap, kdeartwork has 18,000 + files
<yuriy> 7 or so copies of every icon
<JontheEchidna> it's slowing dolphin down to a grinding fail copying them over
 * JontheEchidna should've used mv
<jjesse_> wow thats a lot ofiles
<devfil__> Riddell uploaded: https://edge.launchpad.net/~d.filoni/+archive
<JontheEchidna> great, lights flickering...
 * JontheEchidna needs an ups
<devfil__> I'm going to sleep
<devfil__> bye
 * apachelogger pokes Arby
<dorins> Hi. I get this error when installing kde-zeroconf-kde4
<dorins> Unpacking kde-zeroconf-kde4 (from .../kde-zeroconf-kde4_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<dorins> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-zeroconf-kde4_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<dorins>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kio_zeroconf.so', which is also in package kdnssd-kde4
<dorins> missing Replaces: line?
<JontheEchidna> what version is kdnssd-kde4 at?
<dorins> Version: 4:4.0.5-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<JontheEchidna> Hmm
<JontheEchidna> I guess it's possible that the files moved around since 4.0.5
<dorins> I think kdnssd-kde4 was renamed to kde-zeroconf-kde4, they seem to have pretty much the same files
<dorins> JontheEchidna: should i log a bug in launchpad?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> I'll make sure to pass the info along to whomever packages kdenetwork for hardy next
<dorins> ok, thanks!
<JontheEchidna> dorins: oh, once you're done filing the bug report could you link to it here?
<dorins> JontheEchidna: sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could create a wiki page for backport coordination and add a list of stuff that should be looked at ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Modeled after the regular packaging page?
 * JontheEchidna is backporting as he goes because pbuilder can't tell him if files are missing, btw
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: either that, or get creative ;-)
<dorins> JontheEchidna: added bug #251331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251331 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kde-zeroconf-kde4 fails to install as it would overwrite files in kdnssd-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251331
<JontheEchidna> cool
<vorian> werd apachelogger!
<vorian> enjoy the party?
<apachelogger> <-- uberdrunk but packaging ;-)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> kool, I just grabed kdebase
<JontheEchidna> Ha, dh_install takes longer than compiling does with kdeartwork
<vorian> haha
<vorian> low hanging fruit
<vorian> apachelogger: do you have extragear?
<apachelogger> vorian: why do you need it?
<vorian> uh, just thinking ahead
<vorian> :P
 * apachelogger would rather have the core stuff packaged and backported before thinking about extragear ;-)
<vorian> fine
<vorian> :P
<vorian> I always love seeing: Congratulations! All external packages have been found.
 * JontheEchidna sorta wishes pinentry was Oxygen-y
<vorian> i wish i had an oxygen bar
<JontheEchidna> base - in progress yo
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<vorian> haha
<vorian> i also have -workspace and -runtime going
 * vorian is crazy
<JontheEchidna> yes, you is
<vorian> all your base belongs to us
<JontheEchidna> someone set us up the bomb!
<JontheEchidna> kdeartwork + backport done for great justice!
<vorian> arrrg
<vorian> ^5
<jjesse_> whose the pirate?
 * vorian points at jjesse_ 
<vorian> ok, maybe it's really JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> arrr, ye caught meh
<JontheEchidna> You'll never catch me-- Vtec just kicked in, yo!
<JontheEchidna> Well that's probably it for the night for me
<JontheEchidna> We've made good progress and the tarballs aren't even out yet
<vorian> werd to yer mama
<JontheEchidna> werd
<Arby> apachelogger: you poked?
<davmor2> Riddell: morning Just running Ubuntu Live cds and then I'm going for the Kubuntu cds should ubiquity be fixed in them now?
<Riddell> davmor2: should be
<davmor2> Riddell: cool :)
<Wubbbi> hello :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | Test alpha 3 candidates CDs
 * seaLne is begining to get fedup with listening to gotam project which was all Riddell left on this laptop
<seaLne> Nightrose: how are you supposed to get amarok 2 alpha1 to work through a proxy?
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> seaLne: i have no idea if that works already
<Nightrose> but if you need to change the kde proxy settings
<Nightrose> if not please file a bug report
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: Amarok 2 alpha 2 Released Yesterday http://amarok.kde.org/en/node
<seaLne> in 1 there was a xine config option for proxy but phonon seems a bit black magic
<Wubbbi> thats maybe fix some bugs ;)
<Wubbbi> -s
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: I know
<Nightrose> I released it ;-)
<Nightrose> but nothing proxy related changed between alpha 1 and 2
<Nightrose> seaLne: let me have a look
<Nightrose> sec
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: hihihi *my face gets red* ^^
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> seaLne: hmmm do you use xine as a backend for phonon?
<Wubbbi> Well I have installed it and I get crashs by listening to musik on the Internet. But no debugger is installed. What I need to install?
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: do you get a kcrash dialog?
<Wubbbi> yes. But I also get an error, that no debugger is installed. So I have no error massge. Just "The application Amarok (amarok) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)."
<Wubbbi> omg ... I have forgott to install gdb ^^
<Wubbbi> sorry
<Nightrose> hehe just wanted to say...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> seaLne: it's about as mainstream as my music gets :)
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: Here is the Error :D http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29913/
<Wubbbi> That happend by trying to type something into MP3Tunes.com ... :/
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: show it to Ramblurr please - he is the guy working on mp3tunes
<Nightrose> though he is kinda mia right now
<Nightrose> wonder where he is...
<Wubbbi> ^^ where is he? xD
<Wubbbi> that is kinda?
<Nightrose> well he is online but hasn't said a word in the last 3 days or so
<Wubbbi> OMG xD
<Nightrose> and his mentor hasn't heard anything from hi either
<Nightrose> *him
<Nightrose> need to investigate
<Wubbbi> Maybe he went on Holyday?
<Wubbbi> Its summer :D
<Nightrose> don't think so
<Nightrose> he is the most enthusiastic of our students
<Nightrose> maybe he was just burned out and needed a break
<Nightrose> well I will find out
<Wubbbi> Or he is ...
<Wubbbi> I dont want to say that ^^
<davmor2> Riddell: still no usplash
<Riddell> davmor2: does ubuntu have one?
<devfil> hi to all
<davmor2> Riddell: it does now yes but Kub still doesn't
<Riddell> hmm, maybe something needs rebuilt
<devfil> Riddell: have you see koffice2 on my ppa?
<davmor2> have a word with slangasek he fix ubuntu's yesterday
<Riddell> davmor2: do you get X up in Kubuntu?
<davmor2> I got a desktop yes
<Riddell> hmm, I don't
<davmor2> oooppps mind you I'm expecting the install to fail
<davmor2> at about the 96% mark
<Riddell> davmor2: freeze?
<davmor2> yes same as ubuntu
<davmor2> just trying to rule out gparted
<devfil> Riddell: where do you want that I upload the diff.gz for koffice2?
<davmor2> and crash
<davmor2> 96% removing libntfs10
<Riddell> davmor2: is bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/251223 I believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251223 in linux "BUG: Dentry ffff81003ac17410{i=161b,n=cow} still in use (1) [unmount of rootfs rootfs]" [High,Triaged]
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap but trying to help nail whether it was gparted triggering the error (it isn't) :)
<Riddell> ooh, linux-restricted-modules-common is back at last
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, could you setup the kubuntu-website project (you registered) to use LP for bug reports please?
<Riddell> ryanakca: done, I think
<Riddell> devfil_: koffice2 copied into the main archive, should appear in an hour or so, many thanks for that
<devfil_> Riddell: np
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<apachelogger> Arby: do you want to join the kde 4.1 packaging fun
 * apachelogger has one awesome hangover and can't read properly
<Wubbbi> Nightrose: is there a Amarok 2 Realeas plan? When will be the Final Version releast?
<Wubbbi> ed
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: there is a release plan but it is not public
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and hands him a big bottle of water to ease the hangover
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Wubbbi> ok ... Will it be releast This year?? ;)
<Nightrose> yes
<Wubbbi> ok ... befor October?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks honey
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> Wubbbi: no
<Wubbbi> ok ... thats all i want to know ^^
<apachelogger> that's already about everything :P
<Nightrose> :P
<davmor2> Riddell: on a plus side Kub installs nicely now on alternative
<Riddell> woo!
 * Wubbbi spents a Beer to Riddell
<Wubbbi> ;)
 * JontheEchidna wakes up
<Wubbbi> good morning xD. Please take out your books. We start with lesson 1 on page 6 ;)
 * apachelogger hands JontheEchidna a coffee
<davmor2> Riddell: can you wishlist bug 251463 for me please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251463 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Kubuntu Desktop plasmoid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251463
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, the albums plasmoid is not moving to a different containment
<apachelogger> just appears really short trying to rendering then disappears again
<Nightrose> ewww
<apachelogger> davmor2: IMHO the bug is invalid
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> plus it got no package assigned
<apachelogger> davmor2: the desktop is supposed to be empty
<apachelogger> therefore the plasmoids is also empty
<davmor2> apachelogger: no in intrepid the is an empty plasmoid on the desktop called desktop and that is empty
<davmor2> s/the/there
<Nightrose> davmor2: a folderview very likely
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> invalidy bug
<Nightrose> it shows files in the desktop folder
<apachelogger> plasma doesn't show icons anymore
<Nightrose> and if there are none like it is supposed to be now it is empty
<davmor2> Nightrose: If that is the case then why display it at all?
<davmor2> that is my point
<Nightrose> well people might have files there
<apachelogger> davmor2: defautl download location is deskop on ubuntu
<davmor2> dolphin not good enough anymore ;)
<Nightrose> that too
<apachelogger> davmor2: people like having icons on their desktop for some reason :P
<JontheEchidna> you should have seen the flames when folderview was introduced
<Nightrose> indeed
<davmor2> Okay I think it just looks like an after thought
 * apachelogger always wanted to see the better approach realy
<JontheEchidna> Do you think we should set folderview as the default containment for 4.2?
<Arby> apachelogger: as much as I'd love to join the fun I'm at work :)
<apachelogger> Arby: well, later on
<Arby> and unlikely to have much time this evening
 * Arby is going to a gig tonjight
<Arby> toight even
<apachelogger> cool
<Arby> bah fail
<apachelogger> Arby: and tomorrow?
<apachelogger> you know, we also have backports to do ;-)
<Arby> lookig better
<smarter> apachelogger: I don't think we can set a wallpaper with folderview, unless we hack it
<Arby> I know, I have ktorrent to finish, hopefully before I go out tonight
<apachelogger> yay, I crashed amarok
<apachelogger> smarter: why?
<smarter> it's not a desktop containment (:
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> hold on
<JontheEchidna> It can be
<apachelogger> smarter: do we talk about changing folderview's wallpaper? Oo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do I have to report a regular bug
<Nightrose> when you set folderview as desktop containment you can't set a wallpaper
<Nightrose> it will be in 4.2
<Nightrose> apachelogger: about what?
<JontheEchidna> That's why I said 4.2. ;)
<apachelogger> why would one want to use folderview as containment?????
 * apachelogger shudders
<smarter> cause people like icons on the desktop :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: amarok crash
<Nightrose> apachelogger: because they want _their_ desktop back ;-)
 * JontheEchidna would just delete the folderview personally
<apachelogger> smarter: why not have it a regular plasmoid?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: if you tell me when it crashed i can tell you if it is already filed
<smarter> don't know, asks the trolls on kde mailing lists :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the dynamic mode was like ended
<Nightrose> verbatim: cause folderview sucks and i want my desktop back
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> really
<apachelogger> I mean it was working since I had the 5 grey tracks + 1 but no others
<Nightrose> they simply want it to be like kde 3
<apachelogger> so I pressed repopulate
<apachelogger> that didn't do anything
<apachelogger> so I tried turning it off
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh btw, I forgot the bump up the version of kdebase-workspace-dev as a build dep for kdeartwork + backport
<apachelogger> causing amarok to go wocka
<apachelogger> I have a super backtrace btw
 * smarter likes being able to drag'n'drop between his local ~ and his ssh ~
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ah Daniel had a few crashed with that already - give him another week - if it happens again please file a bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hold on to the howto ;-)
<Nightrose> hmm if you have a nice bt please send it my way
<Nightrose> smarter: dito ;-)
<apachelogger> fair enough, that bug seems random to me
<apachelogger> smarter: hmmm, now why exactly do we care what trolls say? ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pastebin and i will send it to daniel
<Nightrose> do we? :P
<smarter> apachelogger: because we willl not provide kde3?
<apachelogger> because we just talked about folderview as containment :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29952/
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, do you get good reports from ubuntu packages? ;-)
<Nightrose> yea - can't complain
<apachelogger> all my work
 * apachelogger loves his -dbg dependency ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose gives apachelogger a cookie
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would you like me to resend kdeartwork ?
<apachelogger> users don't though, yesterday someone sent me a mail whether I could lift the dep since he has to install 250 mib of dbg stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the backport please
<apachelogger> changing intrepid myself right now
<JontheEchidna> ok
 * JontheEchidna had put it back to 4.0.98 because he is debuilding on his 4.0.98 machine
<apachelogger> reasonable
<apachelogger> yo yo yo Xand3r
<apachelogger> sup?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hi
<Xand3r> apachelogger: whats up?
 * apachelogger is wondering why germans try answering questions with questions
<Xand3r> apachelogger: dont know what "sup?" means
<JontheEchidna> It means "what's up' in English slang
<apachelogger> well, but as JontheEchidna put it yesterday "screw english"
 * JontheEchidna is a ntive english speaker too :P
<JontheEchidna> native, even
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wie gehts?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am fine, and you?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: total karp0tt von den feiereien gestern ;-) ... das waren auch noch mehrere
<Jucato> "what's up" -> "wassup"/"wazzup" -> "sup"
<Jucato> hm.. #kubuntu-devel-de? :)
<smarter> wazzaaa :P
<Jucato> heheh
<Xand3r> apachelogger: wie mehrere?
<Wubbbi> HEY! ... ich kann auch deutsch xD
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: btw, installing kdebase-workspace-wallpapers and kdewallpapers-kde4 (which is from kdeartwork, it turns out), doesn't "fix" the issue I mentioned. Hardy KDE 4 PPA
<apachelogger> Xand3r: zuerst wurde ich zu meinem bruder verschleppt wo ich nahrung aufnehmen durfte, dann ab in die bar, dann nachhause skype-bier-trinken, dann zu 2 freunden, um 7 nachhause ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> Jucato: which issue?
<Jucato> apachelogger: fresh install of Hardy KDE 4 Remix, upgrade to 4.1rc1 (PPA) -> no wallpaper (black desktop)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: it sound like a realy nice day
<Jucato> apachelogger: Blue Curls, the new default wallpaper is nowhere to be found it seems
<Jucato> er.. singular Curl :)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hängt stark von der definition ab
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wenn ich nach > 6 stunden schlaf noch so karp0tt bin dürfte es sehr ansträngend gewesen sein ;-)
<Riddell> Jucato: try kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<DRebellion> Hey, peoples! Could somebody take a look at my package in REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor I know it's not a KDE package, but I'm having a really hard time getting any MOTUs to advocate it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't get fixed recently only?
<apachelogger> in intrepid
<Jucato> Riddell: I did. maybe it's not yet in PPA hardy?
<apachelogger> Jucato: I would suppose so very much
<Jucato> no worries. just pointing it out since it might cause a problem for hardy when 4.1 comes out
<Jucato> (unless of course the user already has set a wallpaper in local config... so...)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think it got fixed in hardy
<Jucato> right... my bad for being in hardy :P
 * Jucato tried a fresh install of intrepid using a command line hardy install + upgrade to intrepid + install kubuntu-desktop (kde4)... X epic fails
<Xand3r> i done an update for some minutes, now jockey dont work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29956/
<apachelogger> rebootin might help
<apachelogger> then again
 * apachelogger doesn't know anything about python :P
<Jucato> reboot, reforat, reinstall?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: some one told me reboting is a illnes from win
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but i try it anyway
<Xand3r> c ya
<davmor2_lunch> Riddell: Adept is still not running from the update applet is this to do with kdesudo still or is it to do with adept itself do you know?
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't know, I notice konsole from kde 3 doesn't seem to be installed which ought to be needed by adept
<davmor2> can adept run without sudo?
<davmor2> just to see if it starts
<Riddell> no
<davmor2> damn
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i restarted and i read a red [fail],  somthing was not loaded, somthing with modul in it, how can i check what was not loaded?
<apachelogger> sudo ksystemlog
<Xand3r> ah
 * apachelogger is wondering whether by default a bootlog is created
<davmor2> sudo adept error sudo: adept: command not found
<apachelogger> davmor2: adept_manager
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no there is no boot log
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, look at the syslog then
<Xand3r> so how i make such a thing, so long using kubuntu, everday i learn something new
<apachelogger> or check the files in /var/log
<davmor2> Riddell: apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29962
<apachelogger> Xand3r: /etc/default/bootlogd
<apachelogger> I guess
<Xand3r> ah
<apachelogger> davmor2: known issue
<apachelogger> adept will not start because it is missing kde3's konsole
 * apachelogger moves out for some coffee
<Wubbbi> Adept is garbage ... It sucks ^^
<davmor2> Wubbbi: better than nothing (when it works anyway)
<Xand3r> now rebooting
<Wubbbi> devfil_: yes but synaptic is much better. It would be nice to have a Synaptic-QT4 as default
<Wubbbi> Is it possible to create a Qt4-Synaptic?
<Riddell> that's not sane
<devfil_> Wubbbi: ?
<Riddell> but we do need to decide between adept 2, adept 3 and kpackagekit at some point
<davmor2> Riddell: I'd of said sooner rather than latter too :)
<davmor2> is there a bug number for adept not working?
<Riddell> davmor2: don't think so
<davmor2> hmmm
<davmor2> Riddell: okay I'll open one so it can be linked to the tracker then
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where the bootlog will be stored?
<devfil_> Riddell: you have uploaded koffice2 with 1.3 as revision numer
<devfil_> *number
<devfil_> Riddell: in my ppa I've uploaded it with 1.3 because ppa reject a package with the same version
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 248727 sound familiar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248727 in adept "Intrepid alpha-2: adept-notifier fails to launch adept-updater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248727
 * Xand3r reboot
<Xand3r> i think i put hardy again on the laptop, intrepid is too unstable for my laptop
<Xand3r> c ya
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do we want the kdeplasmoid/extragear-plasma dummy packages for the intrepid kdeplasma-addons?
 * JontheEchidna notices that the lastest intrepid package doesn't have them
<devfil_> Riddell: what about koffice2 revision number?
 * Riddell in two meetings
<Xand3r> apachelogger: for hardy there is amarok-kde4 and amarok2, are that the same things?
<nixternal> mornin'
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sending over kdeplasma-addons + backport, but my mailserver has a terminal case of the sucks
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, there goes kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> just waiting on the backport now
<Xand3r> cmake dont know the command kde4_add_plugin, what can i do fo r solving the issue?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: no
<apachelogger> and about what app are you talking
<Xand3r> apachelogger: about a plasmoid from the truhk
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how does one configure media devices in a2?
<Xand3r> *trunk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: so what is amarok-kde4 ?
<apachelogger> amarok-kde4 is the new amarok2 package
<apachelogger> and the information isn't exactly informative
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not at all yet i think
<apachelogger> why the heck does cmake check for that stuff then :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: tha nowplaying plasmoid from the trunk
 * apachelogger is wondering how Xand3r got that
<Xand3r> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/applets/nowplaying/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i got it with svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/applets/nowplaying/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/740-MTP-Incoming-and-Ipod-File-Deletion-Support.html
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is a case of - oh, why don't I have that cool stuff
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you have to compile kdeplasma-addons
 * apachelogger would also very much appreciate it if Xand3r would ask such stuff in #kde
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ask xevix please :)
<Nightrose> i have no idea
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok thx, now joining #kde
 * apachelogger is too shy to ask xevix
<Nightrose> never used my player with amarok 2 yet
<Nightrose> hehe
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ^^ you and shy^^
 * apachelogger is!
 * Nightrose can confirm
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: shuld i hold your hand?
<apachelogger> nah
 * apachelogger will juts wait until someone complains
<apachelogger> it's not like I couldn't use rhythmbox :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<Wubbbi> Amarok 2 is still very crashy bashy :/
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> But I like the new designe much! Its perfect :D
 * JontheEchidna has to go in a bit
<JontheEchidna> My email is doing the "progress to arbitrary progress precentage then stop" thing again. :/
<Riddell> apachelogger: dirk remade the kdepim tar, make sure you got the right one af600e2c096e932b3b87cc2a8270fcf0  kdepim-4.1.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> devfil_: koffice2 version number is because I just copied it directly from your PPA
<devfil_> Riddell: I see, is it wrong?
<Riddell> nope
<devfil_> ok
<devfil_> however it seems to need additional deps from universe, how to fix this?
<devfil_> can you add them manually?
<Riddell> what deps?
<Riddell> oh, hmm
<Riddell> it put itself in main
<Riddell> ok, I think I fixed that
<apachelogger> Riddell: did he upload yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: getting 5ccd9ca2bf92c0f94ac3b0bf5a5a1344  kdepim-4.1.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> of course there was another bug in kdepim, updated tarball:
<Riddell> 5ccd9ca2bf92c0f94ac3b0bf5a5a1344  kdepim-4.1.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> says dirk
<apachelogger> perfect then :)
<devfil__> Riddell: hmm, a copied package doesn't close the bugs indicated in the changelog?
<yuriy> morning
<devfil__> Riddell: also there isn't a description for koffice-kde4-dbg package
<yuriy> any little thing to work on to take a break from wrestling evil web servers?
<Riddell> yuriy: depends how little
<yuriy> a half hour?
<ScottK> yuriy: Triaging some kde-guidance bugs over to guidance-power-manager?
<yuriy> little dev/packaging thing?
<ScottK> Bah.
<Riddell> yuriy: ask apachelogger about packaging a 4.1 module?
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't think oem mode is working on kubuntu :(  you hit prepare for shipping to e... and nothing happens
<Riddell> kdesudo maybre
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you look into kde 3 programs starting the kde 4 version please? it is really starting to annoy me :(
<Xand3r> c ya
<davmor2> Riddell: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/30029/  I'd say that was a fail wouldn't you :)
<davmor2> Riddell: there is also http://paste.ubuntu.com/30033 too.
<davmor2> 29 was before click on ok in the dialogue box and 33 was the result after
<apachelogger> Nightrose: whats the problem?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: starting kde 3 apps from kickoff or krunner starts their kde 4 version if availible
<Nightrose> happens since rc1
<Nightrose> i can still start them from command line
<Nightrose> happens for kate, konqueror, kwrite, ark at least
<Nightrose> probably others as well
<apachelogger> happens to all of them
<Nightrose> has been confirmed by others
<devfil__> Riddell: dpkg: error processing /home/buildd/build-675889-1692463/chroot-autobuild/var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs4-dev_4%3a3.5.9.dfsg.1-4ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<devfil__>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package kdesdk-scripts
 * apachelogger hands Mez a stone for not having it fixed yet
<Riddell> hum, that really should have a replaces
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> kdelibs4-dev depends on kdesdk-scripts
<apachelogger> so probably removing the binary from the -dev should be enough
<Riddell> that too
<devfil__> Riddell: what I should do?
<devfil__> Riddell: maybe we can call the binary with another name
<Riddell> it needs moved out of kdelibs
<apachelogger> +1
<devfil__> Riddell: ok, it is simple to do
<Riddell> it's because of the rosetta support, kdelibs needs preparetips to build now
<devfil__> but it is in kdesdk-scripts and kdesdk-scripts contains it
<Riddell> it does now
<devfil__> yes
<devfil__> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30051/
<Riddell> looks good
<devfil__> Riddell: wait a second
<devfil__> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30052/
<devfil__> adjusted an error in the changelog
<devfil__> uhm no -.-'
<devfil__> yes yes
<devfil__> it is ok
<devfil__> Riddell: please upload it so is possible to install the package
<vorian> afternoon!
<jpds> afternoon.
<vorian> how are things?
<dlee> afternoon
<jpds> Hot.
<vorian> that stinketh
<nixternal> everything is stinketh this afternoon
<vorian> that really stinketh
<vorian> jpds: if you have a moment, can you check out de darkroom?
<jpds> vorian: "The dark room" ?
<vorian> no, darkroom
<vorian> i've a bit o' the stupid today
 * jpds was just joking ;-)
<vorian> :'(
<vorian> see, told ya
<smarter>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgeneral
<vorian> smarter: is that for -workspace?
<smarter> yep
<vorian> i noticed you said ftbfs
<smarter> and I don't understand why :/
<smarter> no libgeneral here
<smarter> maybe cmake 2.6 does some weird things?
<vorian> all the compiling tools were updated yesterday
<jpds> vorian: Package looks good now.
<vorian> jpds: upstream was very responsive
<vorian> which is tres coolio
<jpds> Always.
<vorian> smarter: http://lists-archives.org/kde-devel/15416-build-error-linking-lgeneral.html
<smarter> vore: Date: Sun, 27 Jan 2008 09:36:21 +0100 :/
<vorian> hmph
<smarter> vorian: you built kdelibs right?
<smarter> can you install your debs and pastebin the output of grep general /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/KDELibsDependenciesInternal.cmake ?
<vorian> smarter: would you rather me send you the debs so you can debuild it?
<smarter> it's 11 PM here, maybe tomorrow ;)
<vorian> or I can give it a try, since I'm warming up
<smarter> go ahead
<vorian> roger
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what's the "online" status at the batcave?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<apachelogger> to the main directory
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> the secret directory
<apachelogger> righto
<vorian> yipppe
<vorian> pim's almost ready
<vorian> then i'll get kdebase-workspace sorted
<smarter> apachelogger: howdy
<apachelogger> hoy smarter
<Riddell> anyone able to test alpha candidate CDs in an hour?
<smarter> 'night everyone
<vorian> nn smarter
<Riddell> devfil: can't upload, still frozen until alpha 3 is out
<devfil> Riddell: ouch! I can't build a package without it
<Riddell> why not?  just force the install
<devfil> Riddell: ? how?
<Riddell> ppf
<Riddell> --force-overwrite
<devfil> Riddell: on pbuilder?
<apachelogger> Riddell: cd testing within an hour, or starting in an hour?
<apachelogger> vorian: kdelibs ftbfs for me
<apachelogger> dh_install -pkdelibs5-data --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/ddoc.xml': No such file or directory
<vorian> erwha!
<apachelogger> wooha
<vorian> ok, i'll fix it directly
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that crash I was taking about earlier is quite reproducable
<apachelogger> apparently one needs to close amarok, upon restart dynamic pl won't work
<Nightrose> apachelogger: already send it to Daniel - hope he will have a look at it
<apachelogger> then repop -> off and voilà
<vorian> apachelogger: can you run dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing and see what else is missing?
<vorian> if anything
<vorian> i thought I got everything
<Riddell> apachelogger: starting in an hour (hopefully less now)
<vorian> Riddell: i'll be able to test it
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> 23:43 < slangasek> eta 25min for kubuntu
<vorian> wooo hooo
<Riddell> vorian: amd64 or i386 or both?
<vorian> i can do both if needed
<vorian> my prefrence is amd64
<apachelogger> vorian: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/script/libkrossqtsplugin.so.4.2.0': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> did you actually testbuild? Oo
<vorian> yes
<vorian> i have the debs to prove it :/
<apachelogger> something is defenitely wrong here
<vorian> nooooo
<apachelogger> oh righto
 * apachelogger smacks vorian
<apachelogger> so.4.2.0
<apachelogger> that is pretty wrongish
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> so much for the testbuilding :P
 * apachelogger finds that strange though
<vorian> what's that?
<apachelogger> soversion 4.2
<vorian> they replace so.4.1.0 files
<vorian> is that not correct?
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> vorian: did you package that against your snapshot?
<apachelogger> if so did you snapshot trunk or the 4.1 branch ;-)
<vorian> no, yours
<vorian> ah shizzzel
<vorian> i may have
<apachelogger> yeah
<vorian> let me check against your tarball
<Riddell> vorian: join #ubuntu-release and have slangasek tell you when they're ready
<Riddell> I'm not feeling well and need to sleep I'm afraid
<vorian> done
<vorian> apachelogger: i need a fresh tarball
<apachelogger> forget about it
<vorian> :/
 * apachelogger fixed it
<vorian> sorry to fail you
<vorian> i forgot i had that snapshot
<apachelogger> well, good thing I tested it, right :)
<vorian> hell yes
<apachelogger> but using the wrong branch happens sometimes, nothing to worry about that
<vorian> ok then, onto kdebase-workspace
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-25
<vorian> even with kdelibs installed from svn, still get this error on kdebase-workspace
<vorian> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgeneral
<apachelogger> vorian: kdepimlibs and phonon are build-deps as well, aren't they?
<apachelogger> vorian: http://www.nabble.com/Re:-Build-error-linking--lgeneral-p15134323.html
 * apachelogger pokes Xand3r_laptop
<Jucato> kdepimlibs shouldn't be a dep of kdebase* anymore I think
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
 * apachelogger shrugg0rs
<apachelogger> Xand3r: shouldn't you be in bed or something?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: -.-
 * apachelogger dances to moby's last night
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have you an idea how i can share files vie the network?
<Xand3r> somthing like nfs
<Xand3r> with a gui
<Xand3r> but working
<apachelogger> nfs
<apachelogger> smb
<apachelogger> ssh
<apachelogger> irc
<apachelogger> trt
<apachelogger> usb
<apachelogger> eth
<apachelogger> wfi
<apachelogger> stuff like that
<apachelogger> W: klinkstatus-kde4: unusual-interpreter ./usr/share/kde4/apps/klinkstatus/scripts/statistics.rb #!kross
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> now
<Jucato> I was almost expecting to find "wtf" at the end of that list :)
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> someone burn lintian
<apachelogger> that thing is a witch
<apachelogger> always manges to make me grumpy with stupid warnings
 * Xand3r is listening to Burn The Witch by Queens of the Stone Age on Lullabies To Paralyze [Amarok]
<Xand3r> ^^
<vorian> kdepim is taking forever to build!
<apachelogger> tell me about it ;-)
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> worst package is kdebindings
<apachelogger> 4.4 MiB
<vorian> yeah, i'm glad you did that first
<apachelogger> but takes ~1 hour to build
<apachelogger> that is pure magic to me
<vorian> haha
<vorian> so, with the distro cmake error on kdebase-workspace...
<vorian> what is the fix?
<vorian> as for a -us -uc build
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: throw over the debian directory
<apachelogger> I will digg into it
<vorian> kk
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> hell
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing kdelibs5-data_4.1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--install):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/makekdewidgets.1.gz', which is also in package kdelibs5-dev
 * apachelogger sings - there we build again
<vorian> you have mail
<apachelogger> <3 mail
<apachelogger> vorian: could take some time, bindings is eating all performance :S
<vorian> noooo
<apachelogger> vorian: go start backporting :P
<vorian> let me finish pim first
<apachelogger> ok
<vorian> ug
<vorian> for
<vorian> e
<vorian> ver
<apachelogger> vorian: at what percentage did the build error occur?
<vorian> 9%
<apachelogger> [ 30%] Generating kscreensaveradaptor.cpp, kscreensaveradaptor.h
<vorian> YIPPEEE!
<vorian> my system is borked!
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> maybe mine is b0rked ;-)
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> well, we will see what the buildds think
<vorian> right
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> funky build error with bindings though :D
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30150/
<apachelogger> oh, newish files
<vorian> 90%
<apachelogger> vorian: build-dependency bump of kdebase was incomplete
<apachelogger>  kdepimlibs5-dev (>= 4:4.1.0), libphonon-dev (>= 4:4.0.80), libplasma-dev (>= 4:4.0.98),
<vorian> i seeeeee
<vorian> pim failed again
<vorian> bleh
<vorian> apachelogger: would it make sense that korn.install would be empty?
<apachelogger> vorian: was it before?
<vorian> there were 10 or so lines
<apachelogger> vorian: did korn got removed?
 * apachelogger should go to bed
<vorian> no
<vorian> it did not get removed
<apachelogger> staying up that late can't be good
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger> vorian: so why should it be empty now?
<vorian> well, it had no files to install
<vorian> remaining
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I don't get it
<apachelogger> vorian: it doesn't install any files anymore?
<vorian> i ran the dh_install --sorcedir bla bla
<vorian> I kept removing missing files
<vorian> then, on the list of files in debian/tmp, there were no files
<vorian> confused yet :P
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> why would they not remove it but deactivate any installation?
<vorian> i dunno
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=835437
<vorian> f-that
<apachelogger> my system is exploding
<apachelogger> vorian: comment out the portions in debian/control and ask master riddell to remove the binary package from the archives
<vorian> roger that
<vorian> apachelogger: remove the related debian korn.* files as well?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> they will not get used anyway without the control entry
<vorian> ah, gotche
<apachelogger> 3:30am
 * apachelogger begins wonder what exactly the point of going to bed is
<apachelogger> oh right, not loosing communication capabilities
<apachelogger> is that actually a word
<ScottK-laptop> Like that's a good thing.
<apachelogger> d'oh
 * apachelogger has networkmanager 7 installed
<apachelogger> -.-
<vorian> I hate pim atm
 * skreechmiester loves vorian for hating pim
<vorian> <3
<Jucato> if you hate kopete, he will love you even more :)
 * ScottK-laptop has no trouble with that one.
<vorian> +1
 * skreechmiester h8 
<skreechmiester> Jucato: Saw the new plasmoid concept ?;)
 * smarter waves
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> vorian: thanks for doing alpha 3 testing, much appreciated
<Riddell> apachelogger: so, how do I join the 4.1 fun?
<Riddell> looks like it's all done
<smarter> Riddell: nop ;)
<smarter> you still have to do l10n :P
<Riddell> hmm, that kdebase-workspace build failure is nasty
<supert0nes> you guys waiting for the 29th to release?
<Riddell> yep
<supert0nes> finally all those people using 4.0.5 can get something usable
<Jucato> Riddell: "This release uses .kde instead of .kde4 for KDE settings so you will unable to easily downgrade to KDE 3" <--- "you will be unable to"?
<Riddell> fixed, thanks
<Nightrose> Riddell, ryanakca: the author of the news is "webmaster" in the rss feed - could be changed to something more friendly ;-)
<smarter> anyone know how to shutdown KDE4 using dbus?
<Riddell> poke ksmserver
<smarter> Riddell: thanks, found it
<Riddell> think I've got a workaround for kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> smarter: edu and games are marked as done but not online, have you sent them to apachelogger?
<ryanakca> Nightrose: We can't change that I don't think since it's our login name for Drupal, but I'll dig in to it for you, thanks :)
<Nightrose> ryanakca: :) thanks
<Riddell> I think you can
<Riddell> under authoring information
<Riddell> oh, hmm, "The username jriddell does not exist."  guess not
<seezer> is it about the latest kubuntu.org news? it links to the ubuntu alpha2 announcement ( https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-July/000451.html )
<smarter> Riddell: yes
<seezer> should probably be https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-July/000459.html
<smarter> Riddell: well, I told him where he could find them
<Riddell> seezer: doh, sorry
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> seezer: fixed
<seezer> Riddell: don't be, just another bugreport :)
<devfil> Riddell: uploaded the patch?
<Nightrose> morning nixternal :)
<Riddell> devfil: it looks like kdelibs5-dev already has no preparetips
<devfil> Riddell: but kdelibs4-dev yes
<Riddell> ah, hmm
<Riddell> devfil: where's your patch again?
<devfil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30052/
<Riddell> devfil: groovy, uploaded
<devfil> thanks
<JontheEchidna> libs are called kdelibs5 in Hardy, right?
<Riddell> Jucato: kde4libs are yes
<JontheEchidna> k, cool
<JontheEchidna> is kde4libs a beast to build?
<apachelogger> Riddell: have a look at the batcave
<apachelogger> the mainpage holds a link to the backports
<apachelogger> depends on the definition of beast ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: builds in less than an hour which makes it considerable unbeasty
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> That means on my sucky computer it'll take 2.5 hours
<JontheEchidna> oh well, at least it's not kdepim
<JontheEchidna> Oh hey, that reminds me. I need to fix that typo in plasmoid-am4rok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: does plasmoid-am4rok need to go back through revu since it was just a typo/whitespace fix?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you shouldn't backport kdelibs yet
 * apachelogger didn't upload the revised version
<JontheEchidna> what changed did you make?
<JontheEchidna> *changes
<apachelogger> everything
<apachelogger> vorian packaged the wrong verison of KDE ;-)
<JontheEchidna> you mean he got his tarballs from trunk??
<JontheEchidna> *trunk/?
<apachelogger> aye
 * JontheEchidna crtl +c's the build
<Nightrose> apachelogger: still no screenie in hardy :/
 * apachelogger is wondering in which konsole tab it is hiding
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we could all pinch the Riddell :P
<Nightrose> haha let's do that then :P
<vorian> apachelogger: hmm?
 * Nightrose pokes Riddell 
<apachelogger> vorian: JontheEchidna wanted to backport the libs
<vorian> ah, I remember now ....
<vorian> alllllrighy
<vorian> off to the batcave
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> holy barracuda
<apachelogger> today is another party :S
<Riddell> what's the party for?
<apachelogger> brithday of someone I don't even know
<apachelogger> oh boy, I am the cab driver
<vorian> ha
<Riddell> apachelogger, vorian: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdebase-workspace_4.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> Nightrose: accepted screenie-qt
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> thanks Riddell :)
 * vorian looks at workspace
<apachelogger> hum
 * apachelogger should have reassigned the workspace :P
<vorian> apachelogger: you finished it?
<apachelogger> yeah ;-)
<vorian> i was confused, last night you were speaking jibberish
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> I was tired and drunk :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: you did workspace?  how did you get it to compile?
<vorian> and I was trying to fix a grub issue from the alpha testing
<apachelogger> Riddell: it never failed here
<vorian> cmake version right?
<Riddell> hmm, maybe it only fails with old kdelibs
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> according to kde-core-devel this issue appears when the cmake versions differ
<apachelogger> so compiling the new kdelibs should prevent the issue from appearing
<apachelogger> revised kdelibs online
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> revised pimlibs online
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I use your version of workspace?
 * apachelogger debdiffs 
<apachelogger> Riddell: you forgot to add new files to the .installs ;-)
 * apachelogger pbuilds the workspace stack to see whether the issue occurs
<Riddell> apachelogger: which files?  I added the new plasma headers
<Riddell> apachelogger: the oxygen cursors and kdm theme I don't especially want to add
<Riddell> kdebase is getting too much artwork, kdeartwork is being forgotten about
<apachelogger> Riddell: the plasma headers don't exist in the version you uploaded
<apachelogger> according to debdiff
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, so it doesn't
<Riddell> apachelogger: well go with yours then
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll do kde-l10n
<apachelogger> Riddell: I revised the script
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/scripts/updatel10n.rb
<apachelogger> exchanges kdelibs5 (>= 4.0.0) with (>= 4.1.0)
<Riddell> gosh, you've thought of everything
<apachelogger> not everything ... I forgot to mention that some debian/rules include version defintions :)
<Riddell> version definitions?
<apachelogger> for shlibs
<apachelogger> Riddell: DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libkwineffects1 := -V'libkwineffects1 (>= 4:4.0.82)'
<apachelogger> in workspace for example
<Riddell> oh right, was thinking of l10n
<apachelogger> :)
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs are at 5% \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 9% :P
<Jucato> ooooh race!!!
 * Jucato gets popcorn
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: lol, you're right
<JontheEchidna> I am at 9% now
 * apachelogger started when JontheEchidna had 5 :P
<JontheEchidna> ...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 21%
<JontheEchidna> 12%
 * apachelogger starts another compile job :P
 * davmor2 tries the latest live cd hesitantly 
<vorian> apachelogger: what are you building?
<apachelogger> vorian: libs and bindings
<vorian> rock
<vorian> ill get base
<vorian> all your base belongs to us
<vorian> eek
<Riddell> davmor2: latest live CD?  havn't we just done a release?
<davmor2> Riddell: yes but I don't think that 20080725 was covered very well so I'm checking it out for bugs :)
<vorian> that hurts my feelings :'(
<davmor2> now sees why it failed
<apachelogger>  /me hands vorian a cookie
<vorian> thanks /me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 55%
<JontheEchidna> 17%
<apachelogger> I think I am winning the new pc :P
<davmor2> vorian: sorry didn't realise it had failed just saw 1 test on each :) you did good :) honest
<JontheEchidna> 20%
<JontheEchidna> you should hear my fans right about now
<vorian> davmor2: it took a while to recover from that failure :)
<davmor2> nothing new to me they had been failing all day :(
<davmor2> for the last 3 days
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  pfft, you might have the better fans, but I got the better compilers
<JontheEchidna> worse fans, these sound like jet engines
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> and they drive the dog crazy in the middle of the night so I can't compile junk overnight
<JontheEchidna> my dad usually shuts down my computer if it's making too much noise anyway
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna should get himself better fans ;-)
<apachelogger> talking about fans... we need some fans for the race I guess
<JontheEchidna> it's the power supply fans that are making all the noise
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> i knew you would poke me now
<apachelogger> lol
<Nightrose> i need to go shopping now thouhg
<Nightrose> go go go guys
<apachelogger> damn
<davmor2> vorian: mine just worked fine :P
<vorian> davmor2: your ... ?
<davmor2> vorian: were you using kvm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we probably should do a meeting again
<vorian> no, just a fresh basic install in a 40gig partition
<davmor2> vorian: Installation of Kubuntu amd64bit
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> cool!
<vorian> my issue was a grub bug
<vorian> but by desktop setup is atypical
<Riddell> apachelogger: we should.  next wednesday?
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds good to me
<davmor2> vorian: it's fine looks good and is functioning properly-ish
<vorian> that's the imporant thing :)
<Riddell> seele, nixternal, yuriy? wedneday at 22:00UTC?
<vorian> yay! a meeting I can make :)
<Riddell> Nightrose?
<jjesse> i can make it as well
<Nightrose> fine with me
<seele> yeah, that´s good for me
<Riddell> nixternal: please add to fridge
<Jucato> 6am.. weee I can attend this one! :)
<smarter> apachelogger: in kdegraphics' debian/rules there's DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libokularcore1 := -V'libokularcore1 (>= 4:4.0.80)', could you update it?
<Nightrose> <- gone
<Jucato> bye Nightrose
<apachelogger> smarter: add it to my todo in the batcave
 * apachelogger needs to update the tarball anyway
<smarter> apachelogger: okay
<smarter> apachelogger: 4.1.0 was not really 4.1.0? ;)
<apachelogger> something like that
<smarter> someone managed to build -workspace ?
<apachelogger> sure
<smarter> cool
<smarter> how?
<JontheEchidna> 31%
<vorian> y
<vorian> whoopsie
<apachelogger> 78%
<apachelogger> smarter: didn't fail for me at all
<vorian> -10%
<apachelogger> and Riddell created a patch
<Riddell> I think it just needs 4.1 kdelibs
<apachelogger> I am currently building the complete stack in pbuilder to check wheather the patch is necessary
<smarter> ok, great :)
 * smarter is waiting for kdelibs3 build to test his patches for Adept
<Riddell> smarter: what are those patches?
 * JontheEchidna goes outside to exercise the dog
<Jucato> don't you mean kdelibs4? :)
<smarter> Jucato: yep, but kdelibs4 sounds like kdelibs of kde4 :P
<JontheEchidna> P.S. 36
<JontheEchidna> %
<Jucato> smarter: let's thank Debian for that :)
<smarter> Riddell: one to make the "you need to reboot" dialog work with kde4
<smarter> Riddell: another one to make Adept Installer displays more icons
<smarter> I was working on app-install-data for Medibuntu and I discovered that adept-installed did not fetch icons when the Icon= field don't have an extension
<smarter> *adept-installer
<Jucato> hm...
<smarter> (which is the correct way to do it, according to the freedesktop spec)
<Jucato> not sure if it was fixed before, but does adept installer now Fetch Updates (apt-get update) whenever the repositories have been change (Software Sources button)?
<smarter> I worked on that but I don't remember (:
<smarter> I think it was tricky, because the update part is part of manager, not the lib
<Jucato> I tried to work on it too :P
<Jucato> too bad though, I gave up
<smarter> I even implemented dcop calls in adept manager one day :P
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> and then we'll be moving to packagekit. ain't that great? :P
<smarter> we'll see
<smarter> but I think anything we'll be better than our overpatched adept :]
<Riddell> packagekit needs kpolicykit to work
<Riddell> smarter: have you looked at adept 3?
<smarter> not for a long time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: finished :P
<apachelogger> now building workspace
<smarter> latest release on mornfall's PPA is 4 months old :/
<smarter> by the way, where is he?
 * davmor2 goes for a live 32bit test 
<Riddell> smarter: on #kde-devel
<Riddell> smarter: possibly his darcs or mercurial branch has something newer
<Riddell> can't remember which revision control he uses now
<smarter> ok, thanks
<yuriy> Riddell: sounds good
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: 54%
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: starting pimlibs now
<JontheEchidna> cool
 * apachelogger is wondering whether we can make the backport process more productive
<JontheEchidna> 61%
<Jucato> Riddell: is the meeting on Wednesday final already? maybe we could add it to the topic? (please? :P)
<Riddell> Jucato: go ahead
 * Jucato doesn't trust kdepim to always work these days
<apachelogger> :)
* Jucato changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | Test alpha 3 candidates CDs | Nex meeting: Wednesday 30 July, 22:00 UTC at #ubuntu-meeting
<nixternal> Riddell: that date and time works for me
<nixternal> http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/113351  <- that totally sucks
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!
<JontheEchidna> 85% \o/
<nixternal> just rode into work
<jjesse> long ride?
<Jucato> jjesse!!!!
<nixternal> jjesse: not really
<nixternal> rode in on the new bike today
<jjesse> Jucato: hello stranger
<Jucato> nixternal: I hope your vehicle didn't literally ride *into* work...
<Jucato> jjesse: hahah! true dat :P
<nixternal> ya, that would hurt
<nixternal> ;p
<Jucato> hahaha well since it's a bike...
<jjesse> super busy w/ kid and work so haven't been on much
<nixternal> hehe, I know the busy feeling
<Jucato> do you know the "should be busy but don't know where my time has gone to" feeling?
<Jucato> I mentioned the other day that I'll be doing a talk about contributing to KDE and Kubuntu next month for our LoCo. I need to get updated on our KDE 4 plans for Intrepid (thank goodness there will be a meeting next week :P)
<nixternal> hehe, no doubt
<nixternal> I am planning to deliver big news at our next meeting
<jjesse> i actually have never installed any alphas of intrepid
<jjesse> this is quite unusual for a dev cylce for me
<nixternal> same here
<Jucato> for nixternal specially!
<vorian> all my belongs to the base
<Jucato> kdebase, that is :)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> i love elmo's world
 * JontheEchidna <3's debuild -nc
<vorian> <3 food
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think kde4libs should ftbfs
<JontheEchidna> usr/share/kde4/accept-languages.codes should be usr/etc/kde4/accept-languages.codes
<smarter> usr/etc?
<JontheEchidna> that's what make -f debian/rules list-missing said
<JontheEchidna> /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/accept-languages.codes
<JontheEchidna> ^that's for hardy
<smarter> ah :)
<vorian> shouldn't you add it JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: it also said that usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/accept-languages.codes didn't exist
<vorian> add them in the correct .install files
<JontheEchidna> it ftbfs when it tried to cp usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/accept-languages.codes
<JontheEchidna> and list-missing said that usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/accept-languages.codes was missing
<vorian> JontheEchidna: run this
<vorian> dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<vorian> and tell me what it shows
 * JontheEchidna is debuild -nc at the moment
<vorian> well, never mind then
<vorian> :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> (I had fixed the accept-languages one
<JontheEchidna> )
<vorian> ok, remove that line, save it, then rerun dh_install -sourcedir
<vorian> keep doing that until you have to remove no more lines
<Riddell> apachelogger: all kde-l10n compiled and looking good
 * JontheEchidna can't find the file in the .install files...
<vorian> noooooooo
<vorian> argh
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool ... btw, workspace is compiling fine with 4.1.0 kdelibs
<vorian> apachelogger: base and base-runtime for hardy are all yours
<vorian> (as in now in your inbox)
 * apachelogger hands vorian a cookie and uploads -workspace
<vorian> i'll almost done with pimlibs
<vorian> then i'll have to go to work
 * apachelogger should go showering for the partynighty(tm)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the backports howto seems a bit strange
<JontheEchidna> it probably is
<apachelogger> why would one grab the .98 package?
<apachelogger> Get orig.tar.gz, .dsc, and diff.gz from Launchpad (e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwor
 * apachelogger edits
<vorian> apachelogger: kdepimlibs sent
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, magic directory
<JontheEchidna> oh wait
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking doing backports + new upstreams
<JontheEchidna> since that's what I had been doing
<apachelogger> backporting for hardy is awkward anyway
<JontheEchidna> confounded /usr/lib/kde4
 * apachelogger doesn't even know which approach to describe
<apachelogger> vorian: how are you doing it?
<JontheEchidna> if it compiles, ship it!
<vorian> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is a very very very very bad technique
<vorian> i'm doing it the same way i did in hardy
<vorian> i take the tarball
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<vorian> apt-get source the curversion
<JontheEchidna> wrestle with dh_install
<vorian> copy the debian dir over to the new package
<vorian> etc ...
<vorian> it's much safer that way IMO
<apachelogger> that actually might be the most sensable approach
<apachelogger> vorian: yeah, I like it
 * apachelogger documents
<vorian> :)
<vorian> sorry I can't do any more today
<vorian> have fun everyone :)
<Riddell> yes, hardy backports are best done with the current hardy ppa version
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok if I start uploading the packages that come before kdelibs?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I changed something in akonadi today
<apachelogger> I'll reupload the diff and dscs
<JontheEchidna> ok, I think I've fixed all the FTBFS's from moved files, now I have to get the new locations into the .install files and kde4libs~hardy will be done
<apachelogger> Riddell: ready for upload :)
<JontheEchidna> dh_install takes a lot longer when it doesn't fail... heh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: updated the howto
<Riddell> I wonder if automoc can be synced from debian
<apachelogger> probably, I didn't see any thing that differs
 * apachelogger needs to go showering
<Riddell> hot day, I've had two showers already
<Nightrose> re
<Jucato> mi?
<yuriy> ryanakca: gutsy proposals? pun intended?
<JontheEchidna> How do I know where to place the files listed in list-missing?
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30336/
<JontheEchidna> usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kspell_aspell.so should probably go to kdelibs5
<ryanakca> yuriy: nah
<JontheEchidna> apt-file search to the rescue
<ryanakca> yuriy: Gutsy Gibbon crossed my mind, but I could've used edgy if you would've prefered :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: look at where the intrepid packages put them
<Riddell> some of those don't need to be installed
<JontheEchidna> Like the manpages
<JontheEchidna> since the .manpage file takes care of that
<JontheEchidna> and that all_lanugages file
<JontheEchidna> ok, it should all be good now. Let's hope debuild agrees
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent kde4libs 4.1.0 hardy
<Nightrose> ryanakca: in case i havn't said so yet: great work on the website :)
<ryanakca> Nightrose: thanks :)  Thank Matt Nuzum too, it's all based on his work :)
<smarter>   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: libavahi-qt3 (>= 0.6.16) which is a virtual package.
<smarter>   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: libavahi-qt3 (>= 0.6.16) which is a virtual package.
<smarter> oops
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oops, forgot to change the build-depend packages required versions back to 4.1.0
<bdgraue> is there any chance to get intrpid run in hardy virtualbox?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: resent
<bdgraue> s/intrpid/intrepid
<Riddell> bdgraue: #ubuntu-testers may know about things like that
<bdgraue> thx Riddell
<bdgraue> there is no channel named #ubuntu-testers  :(
<bdgraue> do i have to go to #ubuntu+1?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-testing ?
<bdgraue> #ubuntu-testing exists :D
<Riddell> vorian: no backports of phonon, akonadi, soprano?
<Riddell> I'd expect they'd be needed
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you in e.v. yet?
<Nightrose> Riddell: he is not
<Nightrose> but should be... ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: the current thread seems like a good point to pimp kde nightly
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> but he would still refuse to spend the time to set up the maschine i guess
<Nightrose> which i can understand
<Nightrose> anyway - worth mentioning it
<Nightrose> Riddell: are you going to pimp neon on the eV list or should I? ;-)
<Riddell> Nightrose: go ahead if you want, I'm looking at planetkde bits
<Nightrose> ok
<yuriy> to whom it may concern: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-scripts_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):                      trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> yuriy: intrepid?
<yuriy> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> yuriy: what version of kdelibs4-dev?
<yuriy> Riddell: hmm... kdelibs4-dev_3.5.9.dfsg.1-4ubuntu3_i386
<devfil_> yuriy: already fixed in kdelibs4-dev_3.5.9.dfsg.1-4ubuntu4
<Riddell> it should have kdesdk-scripts updated with a Replaces too
<devfil_> Riddell: it is the problem that I've fixed
<yuriy> devfil_: ok, thanks!
<Riddell> devfil_: right, but it needs kdesdk-scripts with a Replaces too
<devfil_> Riddell: kdesdk-scripts is a dependency of kdelibs4-dev
<devfil_> I've removed preparetips from kdelibs4-dev
<devfil_> so the bug is fixed
<Riddell> devfil_: not quite, as with yuriy apt can update kdesdk-scripts without updating kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> kdesdk-scripts should have Replaces: kdelibs4-dev (<< 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-4ubuntu4)
<devfil_> Riddell: ah ok, let me make it
<devfil_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30373/
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks for cmake-gui and ccmake!
<Riddell> hunger: thanks for poking us
<Riddell> devfil_: groovy, uploading
<devfil_> thanks
<hunger> Riddell: May I poke you about kdelibs4? That needs a rebuild for the libcupsys->libcups transition.
<Riddell> it does?
 * hunger guesses that this is already in the works though.
<Riddell> err, yes, that's right, we're just QAing it now :)
<Riddell> maybe devfil_ would volunteer?
<hunger> It is the only kde thing that breaks when removing libcupsys2:-)
<devfil_> Riddell: for the rebuild?
<devfil_> ok
 * hunger thinks kubuntu/intrepid is actually usable. Good work, guys.
<Riddell> thanks devfil_, you're the best
<Riddell> thanks hunger :)
<hunger> I have to admit that it works better than my svn builds;-)
<devfil_> Riddell: I need only to change libcupsys2-dev with libcups2-dev, right?
<Riddell> devfil_: yes, and recompile to make sure it picks up the right dependency for kdelibs4c2a
<devfil_> ok
<yuriy> gtk apps look so much better without any widget styling whatsoever :D
<devfil_> Riddell: uploaded to my ppa
<Riddell> Nightrose: ach weel, worth a shot :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: ?
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> yea ;-)
<Nightrose> and probably others will read it
<Nightrose> and they might find it useful
<Riddell> pimpage :)
<Nightrose> like Wade
<Nightrose> i assume way too few have heard about it yet
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you have time for a small archive-admin task?  In Bug #248716, both sauerbraten and sauerbraten data were supposed to be backported, but the data package didn't get done, so now it's uninstallable ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248716 in hardy-backports "Please backport sauerbraten 0.0.20080620.dfsg-1 and sauerbraten-data 0.0.20080620-1 to hardy" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248716
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<devfil_> Riddell: kdelibs build fine as you can see on my ppa and this is the debdiff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30401/
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Game players are very impatient about this stuff.  I wouldn't want to leave them without their data over the weekend ... ;-)
<Riddell> devfil_: and now it depends on libcups?
<devfil_> Riddell: I need that binaries appear on my repo so I can check for dep
<devfil_> Riddell: I need to check kdelibs4c2a package, right?
<devfil_> Riddell: kdelibs4c2a  depends on libcups2 (>= 1.3.7)
<devfil_> Riddell: I've discovered another error
<devfil_> Riddell: kdelibs4c2a depends on libavahi-qt3 but he package name is libavahi-qt3-1
<devfil_> s/he/the/
<Riddell> devfil_: in your ppa?
<devfil_> Riddell: yes, maybe in the package in main
<Riddell> ScottK: that package is 298M!
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> As game data packages go it's pretty small.
<devfil_> Riddell: also the package in main
<devfil_> avahi should be fixed
<Riddell> this is most peculiar
<devfil_> ${shlibs:Depends} adds it
<Riddell> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libavahi-qt3-1.shlibs
<Riddell> libavahi-qt3 1 libavahi-qt3-1 (>= 0.6.16)
<Riddell> that's fine
<devfil_> Riddell: it should be fixed in the package
<Riddell> which package?
<devfil_> kdelibs4c2a
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> can't imagine what's wrong with kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> and avahi seems fine as I just pasted
<devfil_> Riddell: DEB_SHLIBDEPS_INCLUDE = $(foreach p,$(PACKAGES_WITH_LIBS),debian/$(p)/usr/lib)
<devfil_> maybe we can adjust here
<Riddell> I don't see that
<Riddell> but anyway i'd rather track down what the actual problem is
<devfil_> Riddell: look at 27_kdnssd_avahi patch
<devfil_> +PKG_CHECK_MODULES( AVAHI, [ avahi-qt3 >= 0.4 , avahi-client >= 0.4 ])
<devfil_> maybe should be
<devfil_> +PKG_CHECK_MODULES( AVAHI, [ avahi-qt3-1 >= 0.4 , avahi-client >= 0.4 ])
<Riddell> no, that's looking for the name of the library file, which is avahi-qt3 (libavahi-qt3.so)
<devfil_> ah ok
<Riddell> it's only the package which has the -1 on the end
<Riddell> but shlibs knows that it does
<devfil_> Riddell: is possible to make a virtual package for -1?
 * JontheEchidna boots into the unspeakable OS
<Riddell> devfil_: sure but it's not really finding the root of the problem
<devfil_> Riddell: but it is a workaround
<devfil_> we don't know if kdelibs4c2a is the only package with this problem
<Riddell> try recomiling mateedit maybe, it also uses libavahi-qt3-1
<devfil_> Riddell: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<devfil_>   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: libavahi-qt3 (>= 0.6.16) which is a virtual package.
<Riddell> devfil_: that's mateedit?
<devfil_> ehm yes
<devfil_> it cannot be builded with this problem
<Riddell> you need an old kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.9.dfsg.1-4ubuntu3_i386.deb
<devfil_> ok
<Riddell> Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.9), libacl1 (>= 2.2.11-1), libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.18), libattr1 (>= 2.4.41-1), libaudio2, libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-qt3 (>= 0.6.16)
<Riddell> I don't understand it
<devfil_> I don't too
<devfil_> Riddell: same dep also in mateedit
<devfil_> without -1
<Riddell> is crazy
<devfil_> yes
<Notch-1> hi all
<devfil_> Riddell: we need a workaround while we fix it properly
<Notch-1> may i ask a little question'
<Notch-1> ?
<devfil_> Notch-1: you already asked a question :)
<Notch-1> hehe
<Notch-1> i know but you seem in other conversation...
<Notch-1> anyway... i noticed that with "kdialog --progressbar test 0" i can create a "scanning" progressbar, but to make it scan i have to setProgress many time....
<Notch-1> Is there a way to make it scan by itself?
<Riddell> Notch-1: #kde
<Notch-1> i know but nobody never answer on #kde :D
<Riddell> probably nobody knows
<Notch-1> never got answers... on anything...
<devfil_> Riddell: avahi is ridiculous
<devfil_> is impossible
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-26
 * JontheEchidna tries plasma on windows
<JontheEchidna> but first I have to download it :(
<JontheEchidna> btw, Konversation >> mIRC
<JontheEchidna> I can't believe I used to use this junk...
<JontheEchidna> (Windows)
<JontheEchidna> lol, apparently closing an unresponive file manager downs the entire desktop
<JontheEchidna> why would you even put a file manager and a desktop in the same process?
<apachelogger> Riddell, Nightrose: what current thread?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: on the KDE eV list
<Nightrose> about Nuno not having KDE 4 set up despite doing a lot of artwork for it
<apachelogger> I see
<devfil_> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=486595
<ubottu> Debian bug 486595 in libavahi-qt3-1 "libavahi-qt3-1: Incorrect symbols file" [Serious,Closed]
<devfil_> Riddell: and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/245682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245682 in avahi "Please merge avahi 0.6.23-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> devfil_: excellent work sherlock
<Riddell> devfil_: so we need to grab the new avahi version from Debian
<devfil_> Riddell: uhm there is a new version of avahi that fixes other similar bugs
<devfil_> we should directly merge it I think
<Riddell> devfil_: looks like james_w has done a merge
<devfil_> Riddell: yes, but there is a new version
<Riddell> devfil_: 0.6.23-2?
<devfil_> yes
<Riddell> devfil_: fancy doing a merge with that?
<devfil_> 0.6.23-2 fixes a lot of similar bugs
<devfil_> we should ask james to redo is diff for the new version
<Riddell> devfil_: he's james_w on irc if you want to ask
<devfil_> ok, I hope he isn't away
<Riddell> 5 hours idle, probably asleep for the night
<Riddell> it's not a hard merge if you want to do it yourself
<devfil_> Riddell: hi prefer to ask
<apachelogger> smarter: revised kdegraphics online
<devfil_> Riddell: he will do it tomorrow
<Riddell> devfil_: great
<jtechidna> Heh, automoc is a fairly straightforward backport
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent automoc backport
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent phonon backport, that's it for me for tonight
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oops, accidentally sent in automoc as ~ppa2 instead of ppa1
 * JontheEchidna assumes that you can just edit that
<manchicken> So how's everybody doing with intrepid?
<Jucato> what's intrepid? ;)
<Jucato> I'm a chicken (no offense meant), so I'm still in hardy :)
<vorian> evening etc :)
 * Jucato looks out the window, stares at the sun
<Jucato> yep, good evening
<vorian> haha
<vorian> happy day then!
<vorian> whoa!
<vorian> still some work to do on backports i see
<vorian> i'll do my favorite: pim
<Jucato> lovely :)
 * apachelogger just clashed into a doorframe
<apachelogger> it's way too bright at this time of the day
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> you ok? any serious injuries?
<Jucato> (other than pride, of course)
<apachelogger> pride??? what is that??? Oo
<Jucato> over here, it's a brand of laundry soap :)
<apachelogger> coool
 * apachelogger notes that his head hurts like a bomb exploded, though that might as well be caused by the hangover, which is uberstrange since he didn't drink anything yesterday
<ScottK> Not that you remember anyway.
<apachelogger> pfft :P
<apachelogger> I do very well
<apachelogger> I think
 * apachelogger switched his wrist watch 3 times
<apachelogger> and 3 times it had different time zones
<ScottK> That's the trick with not remembering.  You can never remember you didn't.
<apachelogger> ScottK: one can try reconstructing what happened
<ScottK> One can try.
<ScottK> One can also hope no one had a video camera to make it too easy to recontstruct.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<ScottK> OK.  Security patches for 7 frigging different releases done and uploaded/attached to bugs. (Dapper/Feisty/Gutsy/Hardy/Intrepid/Etch/Sid for those playing along at home).
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<ScottK> Good night.
<apachelogger> nini ScottK
<apachelogger> http://youtube.com/watch?v=bChYUhvoIYc
<apachelogger> Riddell: all packages uploaded
 * apachelogger continues testbuilding
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, technically the 4.1.0 ppa builds are hardy0
<apachelogger> hardy1~ppa1 would be a ppa build of the hardy ubuntu-backport
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded where?
<apachelogger> Riddell: batdirectory
<hunger> Riddell: kdelibs4c2a is still broken here: It depends on libavahi-qt3 which seems to have been replaced with libavahi-qt3-1.
 * smarter confirms
 * hunger wonders whether he is the only user who occasionally is cleaning out transitional packages.
<Riddell> it's always been libavahi-qt3-1, we need the new avahi to fix that bug
<hunger> Oh, OK then.
<hunger> Riddell: The libcupsys dependency is gone now by the way. A couple of gnome/general ubuntu stuff still keeps on the system, but nothing kubuntu specific anymore.
 * hunger wonders how kdelibs4 was rebuild when there is no libavahi-qt3 around.
<hunger> Well, I guess I'll never understand the secrets of you distro-guys;-)
<smarter> hunger: difference between build-dependencies and dependencies :)
<hunger> smarter: I had thought tools like lintian and such would catch that.
<_Sime_> is there a websvn for the kde 4.1 packages and debian dirs + patches?
<apachelogger> hunger: lintian basically checks whether the package is following debian standards
<apachelogger> _Sime_: no(t yet)
<apachelogger> _Sime_: do you need anything specific?
<_Sime_> someone working on debian packages is having trouble and we've traced it to nepomuk. namely...
<_Sime_> resource.h from nepomuk uses QHash<QUrl, ...> and requires a qHash() function somewhere
<_Sime_> qHash(QUrl) is defined in entitymanager.h, but this file is not part of the public api.
<_Sime_> and is not installed.
<apachelogger> _Sime_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30525/
<_Sime_> this problem shows up when building kdebindings, but you guys seem to have that working?
<_Sime_> nothing related to qHash or entitymanager.h?
<apachelogger> nope
<hunger> _Sime_: Maybe qHash(QURL.toString()) could be used?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30526/ the only patch we have in kdebindings
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> got problems
<_Sime_> apachelogger: is nepomuk support actually being built in kdebindings? for pykde4?
<ubuntu> kubuntu 8.0.4.1 with kde4 from ppa not booting after some latest updates, it sais "Starting up..." and it hangs right there
<apachelogger> _Sime_: is it turned on by default?
<_Sime_> apachelogger: if is is found, then yes.
<apachelogger> then it should be
<_Sime_> apachelogger: the cmake log should say
 * apachelogger checks whether he has a log somehwere
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root    149592 2008-07-25 03:51 ./usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/nepomuk.so
<apachelogger> _Sime_: it is in the package
<apachelogger> so I suppose it is built ;-)
<apachelogger> ubuntu: by booting you mean booting booting or the login kind of booting?
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: when the pc boots up
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: when i should get the kubuntu loading screen with the 'progress bar'
<DreadKnight> usually i get 'starting up' (black screen with text in upper left corner) for a second, but now it hangs there
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no good
<DreadKnight> i recall kicker, wine etc where updated...
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: before that screen popups up there is either a boot manager dialog or a countdown
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: they wouldn't cause such things
<apachelogger> this can only happen at very low level
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: i'm listening
<apachelogger> i.e. kernel or something
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: at that countdown press esc
<apachelogger> that hsould bring you to the manager
<DreadKnight> well, that 'update wave' along with those packages
<apachelogger> there you can select some failsafe kind of startup
<apachelogger> try that one and try upgrading again
<DreadKnight> i should try that
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: #kubuntu or #ubuntu for that kind of problems please
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: ok thanks, brb....
<_Sime_> apachelogger: this problem might also be related to the gcc version. 4.3 might be having problems. WHich gcc are you using?
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: worked by booting in older kernel
<apachelogger> _Sime_: 4.3
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: cool
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you poke the neon build? i could use a new version to check something
<apachelogger> Nightrose: poke eean it is still not building
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you testbuild kdelibs for hardy?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: narf - ok
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I ran out of diskspace
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> I hate when that happens
<jpds> Buy more?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> once SSDs are effortable
<jpds> I find rm -rf /var/cache/pbuilder/ does wonders
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> jpds: one does sudo pbuilder clean
<apachelogger> and maybe apt-get clean in addition
<apachelogger> but not rm -rf
 * apachelogger shudders
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> 6gib should be enough for kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna: I testbuilt it
<JontheEchidna> lool
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, I testbuilt it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now that was schizophrenic pretty much :P
<JontheEchidna> ya...
 * smarter is bored
<Riddell> smarter: backport some 4.1 packages!
<smarter> Riddell: I could do that, but I'm running intrepid-only now :p
<Riddell> smarter: chroots are a great thing
<smarter> is there a secret page for backports too? :)
<Riddell> smarter: yes, linked from the original secret page
<smarter> I'll give it a try
 * ryanakca wonders why meetings are always at the most inconvenient/impossible times
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: because i used to set them?  :)
<Hobbsee> besides, the most inconvenienced one should be Jucato, which should be a help.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> and still I show up (mostly :P)
<Hobbsee> (as in, you no longer need to make things nice for australians)
<ryanakca> heh, well, on Wednesday nights, it's impossible, on Saturdays, I just don't feel like getting up at 5/6 (depending on how DST works out). Oh well, I get to read the minutes
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ask if it can be changed now.
<Hobbsee> you should be able to get a nicer timezone
<Jucato> ryanakca: I usually have to get up at 3 or 4 :)
<Jucato> for meetings I mean
<Jucato> (but then again, I'm not that essential to world domination plans :P)
<Tm_T> Jucato: true, son
<ryanakca> Jucato: hehe, lucky you :) *stops complaining*
<smarter> apachelogger: I've made some changes to backport instructions
<smarter> apachelogger: bah, bad idea, too difficult
 * apachelogger hands JontheEchidna a stone
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when I asked whether you built it I was talking about resonable builds in a clean chroot or clean installation
 * apachelogger kicks aspell out and compiles kdelibs all over again
<smarter> We really needs to use bzr more
<apachelogger> oh righto
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about adding all the stuff to bzr?
<apachelogger> all the stuff == kde4 packaging ;-)
<smarter> Needs to update the backports? take the backport branch, merge with the not-backport branch, correct any conflict, and voilà
<apachelogger> that is basically how I do it currently
<apachelogger> just without bzr merging :P
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> smarter: what to do about the .install files?
<smarter> new upstream version? dch -i && bzr bd (assuming there's a working debian/watch) and it will automagically download the new tarball and build everything
<smarter> apachelogger: that's the annoying part :P
<apachelogger> we should use git :P
<apachelogger> I bet git has some solution for that
<apachelogger> git has a solution for everything
<smarter> git has solution for everything
<smarter> haha :P
<apachelogger> well, apparently we agree on that ;-)
<smarter> you just need to know how to use the two hundreds commands, and have backup in case something goes wrong :P
<apachelogger> unusable software IMO
<smarter> or we could do a shell script which does something like dch -i "X-~hardy1~ppa1" && sed -i 's/usr/usr\/lib\/kde4/g' bla.dsc
<apachelogger> smarter: still the package names differ
<smarter> 'Provide a "Quick View" in the Tools menu, which uses the Previewer plasmoid.
<smarter> geez, kde 4.1 is not even released that I want to switch to trunk again :P
<smarter> (that's for dolphin ^)
<smarter> apachelogger: another way to use vcs for backports: take the diff betwen release X and release Y, apply it to backport branch and dch -i
<apachelogger> +1
<Arby> afternoon all
 * apachelogger is confused
<apachelogger> hey Arby
<Arby> confused, why?
<apachelogger> kde4libs depends on kdebase-runtime >= 4.1.0
<apachelogger> kdepimlibs can't build because kde4libs can't install because there ain't no kdebase-runtime >= 4.1.0
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime depends on kdepimlibs so that one can't be built either
<Arby> hooray for circular dependencies :)
<Arby> apachelogger: what do we have that I can work on packaging?
<Hobbsee> ...yay
<apachelogger> this is seriously sick
<Jucato> kdebase shouldn't be depending on kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> righto
 * apachelogger is currently trying without the pimlibs dep
<Jucato> wait, kde4libs depends on kdebase-runtime? kde4libs = kdelibs5?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdelibs5 shouldn't depend on kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> tell me about it :S
<Jucato> other way around :/
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30576/
<apachelogger> our libs rules
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30577/
<apachelogger> debians
<devfil__> Riddell: please upload https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/245682 while james_w works at the new merge
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245682 in avahi "Please merge avahi 0.6.23-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> this is way too weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: what to do?
<apachelogger> leave the version at 4.0.98?
<Riddell> apachelogger: is this hardy or intrepid?
<Riddell> in intrepid apt-cache show kdelibs5 doesn't  show me a depends on kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> Riddell: hardy
<apachelogger> though the rules are the same IIRC
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_ALL doesn't work that welll in hardy
<apachelogger> no trace of it in the buildlog
<smarter> how can I add the kde4 ppa repo to my pbuilder?
<apachelogger> either use the othermirror config and run update with --override-config
<apachelogger> or sudo pbuilder login --save-after-exit
<apachelogger> or was it --save-after-login
<apachelogger> well something like that ;-)
<smarter> ok ;)
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna
<hunger> So few updates today? Is there a ubuntu developer meeting or something?
<apachelogger> maybe everything breakable is broken already ;-)
<Arby> apachelogger: mail sent, kdeaccessibility done
<Arby> apachelogger: am I right in thinking that bindings is a bit of a state right now?
 * Arby does edu instead
<apachelogger> Arby: well, Riddell should take a look at the not-yet-packaged .net files but other than that is is perfectly fine package :)
<Arby> hmm, I got the impression from watching the channel that things were broken, obviously I'm mistaken
<apachelogger> Arby: they were
<apachelogger> all good now
<Arby> oh, shiny
<Arby> ok I'll do edu first since I've already downloaded then maybe bindings later
<Riddell> apachelogger: you wanted to know what a .dll.config file was or something?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not looked at qyoto since I made the initial package but chances are what it did is the right thing
<apachelogger> I saw them in debian's debian
<apachelogger> and the debian bindings is pretty ... incomplete
<apachelogger> so I think you should take a look at the new qyoto/kimono files
<apachelogger> I listed them all in debian/not-installed :)
<jjesse> afternoon
<jjesse> so i'm going to be reloading my laptop, how good/reliable is suspend in kde4 these days?
<james_w> Hi, I was told that you would like the new avahi to make kdelibs installable. If so then I just put an updated debdiff on bug 245682 if a core dev would like to upload it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245682 in avahi "Please merge avahi 0.6.23-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245682
<james_w> The sponsors are subscribed, so it will be done eventually, but I was given the impression that this was rather urgent, hence my visit.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why does locale/all_languages not get installed?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's in the not-installed list
<apachelogger> indeedy
<JontheEchidna> btw, about to send in kdetoys
<JontheEchidna> ooh, need to bump standards version up first
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
<Arby> what does it mean if 'make -f debian/rules list-missing'  reports missing files that aren't listed in debian/not-installed?
<Arby> or more accurately what do I do about it?
<Arby> specifically, -./usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/python-kig.xml in kdeedu
<JontheEchidna> put it in the correct .install file
<JontheEchidna> kig-kde4 install file in this case
<JontheEchidna> (apt-file is a handy tool for the job)
<Arby> thanks, I need to read the man page for apt-file then
<JontheEchidna> apt-file search foo
<JontheEchidna> foo = filename
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds kdenetwork
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger manged to ice his pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> 36%
<JontheEchidna> hmm, an estimated hour and 11 minutes left, then
<JontheEchidna> not bad
<Arby> apachelogger: bindings doesn't seem to like the dl_fix patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/30631/
<Arby> how do I get around that?
<apachelogger> Arby: remove the patch
<apachelogger> if you look at the patched file you will see that it got applied upstream ;-)
<Arby> ah that would explain it then :)
<Arby> sometimes I wish debuild gave more information
<JontheEchidna> 89%
<Arby> JontheEchidna: did you package kdebindings for 4.0.98?
<Arby> it seems to be tripping over libsmoke
<JontheEchidna> yup
<Arby> in particular http://paste.ubuntu.com/30648/
<JontheEchidna> I commented smoke out, afaik
<Arby> yes you did
<Arby> but it still fails and I've no idea why
<JontheEchidna> weird
<Arby> I can delete the libsmokeqt4-2 dep altogether and it _still_ fails
<Arby> which is flat out wierd
<JontheEchidna> is the libsmoke binary package commented out in debian/control?
<Arby> looking
<Arby> yes it is
 * JontheEchidna is puzzled
<Arby> the complete control file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/30652/
<Arby> -DENABLE_SMOKESOPRANO=OFF is commented out in rules, not sure if that is relevant
<JontheEchidna> funnily enough things sorta just worked for me
<JontheEchidna> I had to do some tweaking to the deps, but I don't think I ran into anything like this
<Arby> lucky you :)
<JontheEchidna> maybe apachelogger can help? He did the 4.1.0 packaging
<JontheEchidna> I remember he patched the crap out of it
<Arby> apachelogger: help ^^ :) please
<apachelogger> Arby: see the intrepid patch
<apachelogger> I added a patch for that
<Arby> ah right
<JontheEchidna> lol, nobody wants to take l10n
<JontheEchidna> does your ruby script to hardy backports apachelogger?
<JontheEchidna> kdenetwork 98% done...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: l10n don't get backported AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> o, ic
 * JontheEchidna doesn't care because he's a callous English speaker
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Arby> apachelogger: where can I find your kdebindings 4.1.0?
<apachelogger> Arby: batdirectory
<Arby> ah, k
<Arby> that would explain why apt-get source didn't do what I expected then
<JontheEchidna> dh_install time!
<Arby> apachelogger: I copied the patch over but I'm still getting failures http://paste.ubuntu.com/30661/
<apachelogger> Arby: that is strangy
<apachelogger> build in a chroot
<Arby> I am
<JontheEchidna> was the patch in the series file?
<Arby> yes I copied both over
<JontheEchidna> strangy
<Arby> indeed
<JontheEchidna> still dh_installing...
<Arby> seems like there's a missing file
 * Arby pokes around looking for it
<JontheEchidna> hmm... dinner
<JontheEchidna> lololol, kopete takes forever to dh_install
<JontheEchidna> heh, finally it moves on
<Arby> the root of it seems to be this missing file kdebindings-4.1.0/obj-i486-linux-gnu/smoke/phonon/x_1.cpp: No such file or directory
<Arby> which seems to be referred to in kdebindings-4.1.0/smoke/phonon/CMakeLists.txt
<Arby> as in
<Arby> set(smokephonon_LIB_SRCS ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/smokedata.cpp
<Arby> 	${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/x_1.cpp
<Arby> can anyone tell me what that means or how to tackle it
<Arby> that's about as far as I can get
<JontheEchidna> kdegraphics go!
<JontheEchidna> oh, after I satisfy build-deps...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent kdenetwork backport
 * Arby starts poking cmake documentation
<JontheEchidna> are there still no tarballs for 4.1.0 at the kde ftp? o.o
<toma> JontheEchidna: you mean the public part of it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<toma> it is released next week, as planned
<JontheEchidna> ah, so then how do distros get the tarballs early?
<toma> they are already available for distro's
<JontheEchidna> oh
 * JontheEchidna learned something new today
<toma> packagers can request an account to get to them a bit earlier
<a|wen> Arby: looks a bit like a problem i've seen before ... there has been some changes to cmake from 2.4 to 2.6 and where it looks/places some of the files; if it is related to this you might want to have a look at qtoctave which IIRC has a patch for it
<Arby> a|wen: thanks for the clue
<a|wen> :)
<Arby> a|wen: do you remember the name of the patch?
<Arby> I have add_path_cmake26
<Arby> or build-out-of-source that look possible-ish
<Arby> given my lack of understanding
<a|wen> Arby: add_path_for_cmake26 is the one
<Arby> ok, I have no idea how to modify that to work with kdebindings
<Arby> I think this is beyond my skills :(
<a|wen> Arby: your problem might not be the same ... pure guessing that it might be related
<Arby> a|wen: all help is appreciated :)
<Arby> my knowledge of cmake is just not good enough to fix this issue
 * Arby gives up
 * a|wen is a cmake novice too
<Riddell> kdebindings is often too hard for experts
<Riddell> there's extragear packages to be done if people are at a lose end :)
<Arby> Riddell: no shortage of things to do :)
 * Arby adds extragear to the todo list
<JontheEchidna> kdegraphics is coming along nicely
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll take kdesdk next if nobody was planning on doing it
<JontheEchidna> or maybe webdev
<JontheEchidna> heh, we're almost done
* a|wen changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | Test alpha 3 candidates CDs | Next meeting: Wednesday 30 July, 22:00 UTC at #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<vorian> afternoon!
<JontheEchidna> hey vorian, how're you doing?
<vorian> good good
<JontheEchidna> same
<vorian> you guys did good on the ppa's
<JontheEchidna> dh_install takes forever with okular...
<vorian> pim's being a pain in the arse
<vorian> haha
<vorian> anyone doing bindings?
<vorian> i thought apachelogger had that one done
<JontheEchidna> not at the moment
<Arby> I tried and failed
<vorian> :(
<vorian> what was the failure?
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30661/
 * vorian looks
 * JontheEchidna thinks it might be better to try a fresh backport from apachelogger's intrepid packages
<vorian> Arby: do you have a fresh tarball?
<Arby> I could get one easily enough.
<Arby> it was clean when I started
<Arby> I downloaded it from apachelogger's collection
<vorian> ah cool
<vorian> I thought he replaced all those
<Arby> on the plus side, kdegames just completed :)
<vorian> w00t!
<vorian> kdiamond ftw
<JontheEchidna> usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/okular.svgz
<JontheEchidna> ^Where would that go?
<JontheEchidna> okular package?
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> maybe not anywhere
<vorian> check the do not install file
<JontheEchidna> not there
<JontheEchidna> but it's only a source svg so maybe it shouldn't be installed?
<vorian> are there any other hicolor icons
<vorian> or are they all oxygen
<vorian> ?
<JontheEchidna> you mean in the okular-kde4.install file?
<JontheEchidna> usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/okular/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/okular-gv.png
<JontheEchidna> usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/okular/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/okular-gv.png
<JontheEchidna> oh, and there are also non-scalable ones
<JontheEchidna> okular.png
<vorian> i'd throw it at the bottom of the scalable icon list
<JontheEchidna> there aren't any scalable ones in there
<vorian> hmmmph
<JontheEchidna> afaik the scalable ones are just the svg source files
<vorian> hold on a second
<vorian> ut oh
<JontheEchidna> wut?
<vorian> be back in a while
<vorian> nothing :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vorian> i would omit that svg
<JontheEchidna> me too
<Arby> interesting, why omit the svg? I've just hit a similar thing with kdegames
<Arby> vorian: JontheEchidna: ^^ ?
<JontheEchidna> it's the source svg that they derive the non-scalable stuff from
<JontheEchidna> nothing uses it so it just takes up space
<Arby> fair enough
<Arby> I'll grab multimedia if no-one else is doing it?
 * JontheEchidna is doing webdev
<JontheEchidna> I think multimedia is free
 * Arby wget's
<JontheEchidna> eh, webdev shouldn't take long
<JontheEchidna> 10%
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-27
 * Arby leaves multimedia compiling and goes to sleep
<Arby> see you tomorrow folks
<a|wen> night apachelogger
<a|wen> sry shoud've been Arby instead
<JontheEchidna> ...and kdewebdev-kde4 is done
<JontheEchidna> Only kdesdk, kdebindings, and kdebase-workspace left to go
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: great!
<JontheEchidna> oh, and l10n if we're doing it
<JontheEchidna> oh, and multimedia and pim are in progress
<JontheEchidna> so I guess it's a bit more than I though but we're still almost done. ;)
<JontheEchidna> so what are the intrepid packages waiting for?
 * JontheEchidna debuilds kdesdk
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think the mainlines ones are all done for intrepid, still extragear to do
<vorian> Riddell: linky?  :)
<JontheEchidna> the batcave must be out of date then
<Riddell>  /msg'ed
<JontheEchidna> 1.666666 hour eta on kdesdk
<vorian> thanks :)
<jjesse> this is interesting, in vmware workstation when i try to click on anything on the task bar the configure panel section opens up
<ScottK> jjesse: I was going to reply to your kubuntu-devel mail, but since you're here ...
<jjesse> yes ScottK
<ScottK> jjesse: We now have a KDE4 version of Guidance Power Manager in Intrepid.
<jjesse> oh yay so i should try to use intrepid instead?
<ScottK> So as long as the kernel supports suspend/resume for your hardware, it ought to work as well as KDE3 would have.
<jjesse> good
<ScottK> No promises.
<jjesse> i wouldn't hold it to you
<jjesse> my old hard drive was just too small to dual boot + run vms
<ScottK> Personally, I'm not running intrepid yet, but I'm also happy in KDE3.
<jjesse> i've b een running vista since hardy's release
<jjesse> but don't tell anyone ;)
<jjesse> wow that quieted the crowd :)
<jjesse> anyways thanks for the info scott
<jjesse> ScottK
<jjesse> off to bed before the baby wakes up
<nixternal> evenin' :)
<vorian> yo!
<nixternal> yo yo
<vorian> how's things?
<nixternal> busy as usual
<crimsun> finished w/ school?
<nixternal> went on a nice ride through Chicago last night, took a nice hot ride today, and I am working on planning out a 50+ mile ride for tomorrow
<nixternal> ya, I dropped out of school yet again...went back to work, and starting riding my bikes hardcore again
<crimsun> cool
<vorian> whoot
<vorian> that's enough for one night
<vorian> apachelogger: you have a bunch of mail heading your way
<Arby> apachelogger: does the batcave have tarballs for the extragear packages somewhere?
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, vorian, Arby, smarter: I love you guys!
<Arby>  that's what we're here for :)
<Arby> apachelogger: where can we get tarballs for extragear?
<apachelogger> Arby: extragear in the batdirectory
<apachelogger> 100% fresh :D
<Arby> I see them, I didn't think that was there before :)
<apachelogger> that is why they are 100% fresh
<apachelogger> and not 99 or 80
<Arby> are these just backports or do they need packaging for intrepid as well?
<apachelogger> Arby: vorian already did them
<Arby> ok cool
<apachelogger> besides, I still think we should do them post-release and focus on QA for now :P
 * apachelogger still has that user in mind claiming debian has better quality control 
<Arby> ok so what do we need to do for testing?
<Arby> I suppose I should try to whip up an intrepid vm just for fun
<apachelogger> Arby: hardy testing is more important
<apachelogger> for intrepid we can always say it's WIP ;-)
<Arby> true true
 * apachelogger wants a server for a prepreprepre-kde-release repo
<Arby> have we got a list of stuff somewhere, other than the bug lists I mean
<apachelogger> Arby: stuff?
<Tm_T> don't stuff me!
<Arby> to be tested
<apachelogger> Arby: maybe Nightrose can come up with something
<apachelogger> she is always complaining ;-)
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> Arby: I suppose starting KDE 3 apps is broken for example
<Nightrose> morning
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> also "recently opened files" in kate never worked so far in kde 4
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is upstreamish
<apachelogger> doesn't work in intrepid either
<Nightrose> is the dolphin crash fixed?
<Nightrose> the one when you hover over video files
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i know
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> just trying to remember what i have been complaining about
 * Arby opens kate
<apachelogger> Arby: the video hover should be fixed with a newly compiled stack actually
 * apachelogger thinks that was some abi breakage or something
<Nightrose> is klipper starting up?
<Nightrose> and can i start it without having to type "klipper" in krunner again now?
<Nightrose> (auto starting that is)
<Nightrose> hmm I think those are the things that bug me most right now ;-)
<Arby> in dolphin, what is supposed to  happen if I hover on a video file. some sort of preview?
<Nightrose> it should not crash if you have the info bar added ;-)
<dotancohen> Hi all, first time here. I'm having a real hard time building Digikam SVN on Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.1rc1
<dotancohen> I can install all the dependencies,
<Arby> ah, I don't. I'll add it back
<dotancohen> but Digikam itself doesn't get through cmake
<dotancohen> This is the end of cmake:
<dotancohen> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<dotancohen> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<dotancohen> QT_QTOPENGL_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
<dotancohen>     linked by target "kipiplugin_slideshow" in directory /home/hardy/digikam-notes/graphics/kipi-plugins/slideshow
<dotancohen>     linked by target "kipiplugin_imageviewer" in directory /home/hardy/digikam-notes/graphics/kipi-plugins/imageviewer
<dotancohen> ...
<apachelogger> dotancohen: #kde
<apachelogger> or #kubuntu
<apachelogger> or #kubuntu-kde4
<dotancohen> I did try #kubuntu, they sent me here :)
<apachelogger> cool
<dotancohen> I'll try asking on #kubuntu-kde4 though I do think that the -devel channel is the right place
<Arby> Nightrose: that would be a fail then
<apachelogger> no it is not
<apachelogger> dotancohen: who sent you hear
<Arby> dolphin locks up hovering on a video file
 * apachelogger needs to beat someone up :P
<apachelogger> Arby: with a completely new stack?
<Arby> no, this is 4.0.98
<apachelogger> well, compile a stack and try again :P
 * apachelogger can upload akonadi, soprano, automoc, phonon and kdelibs
<Arby> what do you mean by stack exactly, recompile kde?
<apachelogger> Arby: aye
<apachelogger> actually
<Arby> yikes
<apachelogger> everything we updated
<apachelogger> which are basically the above + runtime + workspace + base
<apachelogger> Nightrose:   * Removed kubuntu_13_hide_klipper.diff:
<apachelogger>     - Don't use NoDisplay since that breaks autostart
<apachelogger>   * Fixed klipper.install not to install the desktop file
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so, yes to the first
<apachelogger> no to the second question
<Arby> apachelogger: does neon do kde nightly builds?
<Arby> just trying to think of alternatives
<Arby> I don't really want to break this machine
<apachelogger> Arby: well, that is my point :P
<apachelogger> if it breaks your machine
<apachelogger> we have a serious problem
 * Arby spots a vm approaching
<apachelogger> oh, runtime finished
<Nightrose> apachelogger: cool
<apachelogger> hoooray
<Arby> which I will then be unable to report because my machine exploded :P
<Arby> google says yes
<apachelogger> Arby: you should know how to use irssi :P
<apachelogger> hum
<Arby> bye typing alt-f2 conversation :)
<Arby> s/c/k/
<apachelogger> my mediaserver server exploded
<apachelogger> that looks pretty awful http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot052.png :S
 * Arby rummages for a hardy cd
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> but runtime finished
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you not add kubuntu_09_kickoff_favourites.diff to workspace's series file by intention?
<smarter> hey there
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hoy smarter
<apachelogger> CMake Error at /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPhonon.cmake:49 (message):
<apachelogger>   Phonon library or includes NOT found!
 * apachelogger hands vorian the FTBFS flag :P
<smarter> vorian: I see that you have packaged guidance-power-manager 4.1.0, so don't forget to commit your changes to the bzr branch ;)
<apachelogger> I think my brain will explode soon
<apachelogger> that much reviewing is just not healthy
<smarter> :P
<apachelogger> vorian: fixed pimlibs
<Wubbbi> hello :)
<toma> apachelogger: you have akonadi ready?
<toma> apachelogger: this one might be interesting: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167524
<ubottu> KDE bug 167524 in general "imap settings empty, akonadi server not recognized" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<toma> apachelogger: in what package is /trunk/KDE/kdepim/akonadi ?
<toma> because that is what he is missing
<apachelogger> toma: packaged 1.0.0
<apachelogger> toma: and I think we just didn't backport the changes I made for rc1 in intrepid
<apachelogger> so that should hopefully be fixed with the upcoming packages :)
<toma> that is the /trunk/kdesupport/akonadi part
<apachelogger> IIRC akonadi was not built properly at all
<toma> i still would like to know the name of the package that holdsthe stuff from /trunk/KDE/kdepim/akonadi
<apachelogger> toma: akonadi-server, libakoandiprivate1, libakonadi-dev
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger diggs
<toma> thats all kdesupport stuff
<toma> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ would help if it was up
<apachelogger> toma: akonadi-kde
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/akonadi-kde
<toma> i expect that to be kdepimlibs/akonadi
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> built from kdepim
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> kdepimlibs' binaries
<toma> righty
<toma> thanks
<toma> i'll close the report
<Nightrose> Arby: can you check if kde 3 apps start from kickoff or krunner if you have their kde 4 version installed
<Nightrose> doesn't work since rc 1 in hardy
<Nightrose> would be good to fix that with final
<Nightrose> (it starts their kde 4 version instead)
<Arby> Nightrose: OK, I'm just trying to get a vm set up for testing.
<Arby> then I need to go out for a while, so I'll do some testing later this afternoon
<Nightrose> Arby: great :)
<Nightrose> thanks
<Arby> Nightrose: for testing kde3 apps, do you mean on a kde
<Arby> sorry
<Arby> kde3 desktop or kde4, or both
<Nightrose> kde 4 desktop
<Arby> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, kubuntu_09_kickoff_favourites.diff should be added
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll add it to the series then
<JontheEchidna> I'll take konq-plugins for hardy
<JontheEchidna> damn, vorian totally ripped up extragear for intrepid
 * JontheEchidna is impressed
 * JontheEchidna is almost done with kdesdk
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> workspace done
<JontheEchidna> guidance-power-manager is upstream now?
<Riddell> we like to contribute back
<JontheEchidna> That's awesome
<JontheEchidna> woo! kdesdk done
<vorian> apachelogger: which ftbfs flag is that?
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> vorian: the one saying "apachelogger is cooler than I"
<vorian> haha
<vorian> which package, pim?
<apachelogger> pimlibs
<apachelogger> oh righto
<apachelogger> I should testbuild kdepim
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kdesdk coming your way
<apachelogger> otherwise people will eat us again
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<vorian> haaaa
<apachelogger> oh nicy
<apachelogger> we have a dep issue
 * apachelogger looks
<JontheEchidna> do you think that these packages I've built against the 4.0.98 libs are safe for consumption?
<vorian> apachelogger: i think kpovmodeler needs to go multiple binaries
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: might as well not
<JontheEchidna> eh yeah, it's just a bug fix release anyway
 * JontheEchidna will be patient
<apachelogger> I think I am going to start uploading to the build servers in ~12 hours
<JontheEchidna> coolness
<apachelogger> so we have enough time if something breaks
<apachelogger> vorian: what makes you think that?
<vorian> all the files that don't get installed :P
<apachelogger> sounds reasonable
<vorian> i threw in a kpovmodeler.install file with usr/*
<vorian> but I think it can be done better
<apachelogger> well IMO splitting only makes sense for multiple binaries which are mostly independent and for libs
<JontheEchidna> vorian: do you know where I can get the extragear tarballs?
<apachelogger> like I wouldn't have split the amarok 1.4 package into amarok and amarok-common
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> It appears there can be data doc and libs binaries
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> but they don't always make sense ;-)
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> like for amarok it would be a much better idea to make it amarok and amarok-docs
<apachelogger> since they are quite big and could save some space on the CD for example
<vorian> nod
<apachelogger> hm, something is defenitely wrong here http://paste.ubuntu.com/30890/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: either amarok is having threading problems or kde 4.1.0 does
 * Nightrose looks
<vorian> uh
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how old is your build?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yesterdayish I think
<apachelogger> or even todayish
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> yesterday evening
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> apachelogger: forwarde
<Nightrose> d
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger tears vorian's kdebase-runtime apart :P
<vorian> wha!
<apachelogger> Depends: kdebase-runtime-data-common (>= ${source:Version}) | kdebase-data (<< 4:4.0.0-1)
<apachelogger> Replaces: kdebase-data (<< 4:4.0.0-1), kdebase-bin (<= 4:3.5.8.dfsg.1-2), drkonqi
<apachelogger> sometimes I am really wondering how these kde4 packages work at all :P
<vorian> Conflicts: xserver
 * vorian runs
<apachelogger> I wouldn't be surprised to find that somewhere :P
<vorian> haha
<vorian> ah cool
 * apachelogger installs example-content
<vorian> apachelogger: i emailed you all those extragear packages because I'm not sure how much i'll be around monday and tuesday
<apachelogger> I think we will get to extragear post-tuesday anyway
<apachelogger> lots of testing to be done :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: video crash fixed
<apachelogger> klipper autostart fixed
<apachelogger> icons not appearing for the kickoff categories fixed
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> excellent
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kde3 app start fixed
<Nightrose> wohooo
 * Nightrose hands cookies to everyone who helped
<Nightrose> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> oh, I get all the cookies I guess :P
<Nightrose> :P
 * apachelogger hands the packaging crew some bottles of beer and scuttles off for kdepim testbuilds
<JontheEchidna> you can just leave the extras for everybody who helped backport
<JontheEchidna> Do you think it might be a good idea to make a testing ppa?
<JontheEchidna> We can copy the binaries over if they're good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes in about 10 hours
<apachelogger> though
<JontheEchidna> or would people just switch to that new ppa anyway
<apachelogger> I think soyuz should provide some kind of closed down ppa
<JontheEchidna> and then complain when crap breaks
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: likely
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: what is the status of hardy kdepim?
<vorian> suck
<apachelogger> cool
<vorian> stuck*
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> vorian: but why?
<vorian> ftbfs
<vorian> fails at 14 or 15%
<vorian> I tried a few tricks, and had to go to work
 * apachelogger demands a paste
<vorian> you'll need to wait a moment then :)
<smarter> We could use ~kubuntu-members-kde4 to upload kde4.1.0 to intrepid, nobody is supposed to use that repo for intrepid anyway :P
<apachelogger> smarter: I rather don't care whether 4.1.0 hits intrepid in time :P
 * apachelogger needs to write some scripts for information gathering
<apachelogger> we just need more debdiffs :D
<vorian> har har
<apachelogger> Arby: kdeaccessibility-kde4 (4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1) hardy; urgency=low ;-)
<apachelogger> fixed
 * JontheEchidna goes to breakfast
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Arby: something is defenitely wrong with kdegames - a debian directory should never be 86mib
 * JontheEchidna guesses that debian dir just needs a debuild clean
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> Arby: please clean your debian dir next time :)
<apachelogger> 86mib is really a bit strange
 * apachelogger wouldn't have looked into it for 85 ;-)
<vorian> apachelogger: it was the patch in pim
<apachelogger> god, I hate patches
<apachelogger> vorian: kdebase-kde4 (4:4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low
<apachelogger> I think we need a script for the changelog maniuplation :)
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> beast2
<vorian> that's me!
 * apachelogger restarts pbuilder
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you don't have one?
<apachelogger> not yet
<vorian> kubuntu-backport-tools
<apachelogger> including a tarball renamer
 * apachelogger always forgets to suffix the tarballs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: libphonon-dev (>= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1) ... usually you would just go with 4:4.2.0
 * JontheEchidna just edited what was there
<JontheEchidna> namely the 4.x.x stuff
<smarter> vorian: you saw my highlight about guidance?
<vorian> smarter: yeah :)
<vorian> I'll push the change
<smarter> ok, thanks ;)
<vorian> I think all I did was add a manpage
<devfil> Riddell: please take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/245682 so kdelibs can finally be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245682 in avahi "Please merge avahi 0.6.23-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<smarter> vorian: don't forget to do "bzr add *" so that it add the new file then
<vorian> roger
<vorian> ah, no
<vorian> patch had to be dropped
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that ~hardy1~ppa1 was probably not there :P
<smarter> vorian: which patch?
<vorian> klocalize-crash
<smarter> why?
<vorian> it would not apply
<apachelogger> vorian: then you should update it rather than removing :P
<smarter> yep
 * apachelogger can't read anymore
<apachelogger> all packages got the 10% backport review
<apachelogger> and even that was too much
<smarter> vorian: need help? (:
<vorian> smarter: you can do all of it, i don't mind
<smarter> ok, send me your diff.gz :)
<vorian> smarter: check your inbox :)
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> vorian: I don't see any manpage?
<vorian> 13:13:36 < vorian> ah, no
<vorian> 13:13:43 < vorian> patch had to be dropped
<vorian> i was wrong, as always it seems
<smarter> ah, only patch, okay then :)
<smarter> apachelogger: guidance-power-manager update debian/ available on lp:~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
 * Arby reads the highlights
<Arby> apachelogger: I thought something was up with games.
<Arby> I'm never quite sure what is safe to remov thought
<apachelogger> Arby: debuild clean
<apachelogger> or debuild -S -sa
<apachelogger> the latter invokes the former
<Arby> I thought I did that
<Arby> oh well
<Arby> do you need me to re-send or did you fix it
<apachelogger> fixed it
 * apachelogger needs to run debuild -S -sa anyway :)
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> apachelogger: are the kde4 ppa and neon repository compatible or are they intended to be mutually exclusive?
<Arby> i.e. can I use both without exploding the world
<apachelogger> you should ;-)
<Arby> ok. I will :)
<Nightrose> Arby: i use both
<Nightrose> no problems so far
<Arby> excellent
<txwikinger> eploding the world... interesting concept
<txwikinger> +x
<apachelogger> neon is way cooler than kde4 ppa anyway :P
<Arby> for a certain value of world :)
<apachelogger> libplasma-dev (>= 4:4.2.0)
<apachelogger> interesting dep
<txwikinger> well... back from the future?
<apachelogger> back to the future(tm)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how did I explain that in promo language?
<apachelogger> ...it's not actually wrong, just future-proof ...
<apachelogger> something similar at least
<Nightrose> :P
<txwikinger> what do you mean, it is not wrong?
<txwikinger> It will fail if you don't have anything 4.2.0 or higher
<txwikinger> Do we already have 4.2.0?
<apachelogger> that is the wrong attittude
<apachelogger> txwikinger: tell me again in december :P
<txwikinger> Well.. I will.. with a different accent though
<apachelogger> oioi
<txwikinger> Ah.. another amarok bug :D
<apachelogger> who was working on the kdebindings backport?
<vorian> apachelogger: you?
<apachelogger> not on the backport
<apachelogger> someone started work but apparently gave up
<vorian> hmmm
<Arby> me
<apachelogger> Arby: what is the problem?
<Arby> something to do with smoke and phonon
<vorian> apachelogger: here is the pim failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/30945/
<Arby> hang on let's see if I can find the error
<apachelogger> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<apachelogger> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<apachelogger> god
<apachelogger> sometimes
<vorian> Arby: i would advise against smoking phonon
<apachelogger> I hate soyuz
<vorian> it'll give you cancer
<Arby> :P
<apachelogger> vorian: it will????
<apachelogger> how can you give phonon cancer?
<apachelogger> plasma seems reasonable, but phonon?
<vorian> no, If you smoke phonon, *you* get cancer
<Arby> apachelogger: the error was http://paste.ubuntu.com/30661/
<vorian> but, if you smoke plasma, phonon turns to platinum?
<apachelogger> vorian: dpkg -S kcfg2dbus.xsl
<vorian> kdepimlibs-data: /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/akonadi-kde/kcfg2dbus.xsl
<apachelogger> vorian: did you upgrade kdepimlibs yet?
<vorian> yes
<vorian> ah, but i didn't install it
<apachelogger> Arby: either a build-dep is missing or the source tree isn't clean
<apachelogger> vorian: ;-)
<vorian> silly hardy
 * apachelogger has 3gib of packages in his repo due to autopublishing upon successful build :P
<jtechidna> \o/
<jtechidna> I thought you could only have 1 GiB?
<vorian> sudo dpkg -i *.deb ftw
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not in the ppa
<apachelogger> my my repo
<JontheEchidna> what the heck? Where'd CSS go for launchpad?
<Arby> apachelogger: the debian/control is http://paste.ubuntu.com/30652/
<Arby> do you see anything obviously missing?
<apachelogger> libsoprano-dev missing
<Arby> k
<apachelogger> looks good otherwise
<apachelogger> Arby: maybe you should get yourself a stack ;-)
<Arby> a stack?
<apachelogger> a 4.1.0 package stack that is
<Arby> and I would do that how?
<Arby> apart from the ones I've done locally
<apachelogger> asking me to upload
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> considering my connection suxx0rs
<apachelogger> I think I'll better do the backport myself ;-)
<Arby> ok
<apachelogger> Arby: I hope you don't mind
<apachelogger> otherwise I can of course start uploading right away
<vorian> grrr
<Arby> hang on you've lost me
<Arby> backports of what are we on now
<apachelogger> Arby: bindings
<Arby> I've started bindings building again
<Arby> oh ok
<apachelogger> Arby: well maybe it builds
 * apachelogger meanwhile prepares to jump in, in case it doesn't
<Arby> stranger things have happened :)
<Arby> although not recently
<apachelogger> vorian: apparently we do backports
<apachelogger> so go ahead and modify the l10n script if you want
<apachelogger> I guess you just need to get it to use hardy as distro and suffix the version number
<vorian> apachelogger: hmm?
<JontheEchidna> btw, @KDE 4.1 packaging team:
<JontheEchidna> http://tinyurl.com/57acua
<apachelogger> vorian: l10n backports
<apachelogger> of course you could also backport them manually ;-)
 * JontheEchidna hears the screams of 1,000 dead packagers^
<apachelogger> hm
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30950/
<vorian> Same flippin problem
<vorian> pim can die
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> vorian: you borked it
<apachelogger> I knew it
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> vorian: send over the debian
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I am confused
<Arby> apachelogger: bindings failed again, feel free to take over
<Arby> too hard for me :(
 * apachelogger burns bindings
<Arby> good plan
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> star wars in the amarok
 * Arby passes the petrol
 * JontheEchidna passes the 9-volt battery and steel wool
 * toma grabs the marshmellows
<toma> however that is spelled correctly
<Arby> marshmallows
<Arby> or something like thta
<smarter> hey guys
<smarter> still messing with backports? (:
<smarter> what/where is "PPA aplg"?
<Wubbbi> Hello to everyone :D
 * apachelogger kicks smarter in the balls
<apachelogger> tp secret
<Wubbbi> *autsch* xD
<apachelogger> tach Wubbbi
<smarter> apachelogger: it's so secret it does not even exist :P
<Wubbbi> hi ... sagmal weißt du ob es möglich ist unter mandriva, debian pakete zu bauen? :/
<Wubbbi> Ich hab ... *schluck* gewechselt  ^^
<smarter> apachelogger: maybe we should setup a secret irc channel for this kind of stuff? ;-)
 * apachelogger thinks of a secret name
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: sollte in nem chroot möglich sein
<smarter> #kubuntu.packaging-ninjas :p
<apachelogger> nah
<vorian> apachelogger: you've got mail etc...
<Wubbbi> ok danke :)
<Arby> hmm, how do I start krunner manually if it dies
<JontheEchidna> krunner
<Arby> alt-f2 no longer does anything. bit wierd
<JontheEchidna> run krunner from konsole
<JontheEchidna> that should start it back up
<Arby> uh uh
<Arby> brb
<jussi01> Oh lovely, qt looks horrible :/
<jussi01> http://imagebin.ca/view/8EvyxNN1.html
<Jucato> what happened? O.o
<jussi01> Jucato: no idea, I should check what im looged into I suppose... (have neon and members repo)
<Jucato> heh :)
<jussi01> is there a way to do that from inside the session?
<apachelogger> jussi01: kde4-config --localprefix
<apachelogger> if it is .kde4 its the members if it is .kde-neon it is neon
<jussi01> apachelogger: Its neon
 * jussi01 ggoes to check if its the same in members
<jussi01> hehe, neon doesnt log out right now...
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil
<devfil> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/245682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245682 in avahi "Please merge avahi 0.6.23-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<devfil> Riddell: with this and the rebuild of kdelibs the bug of libavahi-qt3 instead of libavahi-qt3-1 is fixex
<devfil> fixed
<Riddell> devfil: uploading avahi
<devfil> Riddell: for kdelibs do you need a debdiff with the rebuild (when avahi has builded) or you can do the giveback?
<Riddell> devfil: a debdiff means you get the karma :)
<devfil> Riddell: ?
<devfil> I'm not understanding
<Riddell> devfil: if you give me a debdiff you get the launchpad karma
<devfil> Riddell: ? if I remember right the karma depends on reply at bugs, translation etc... no other
<jpds> devfil: You create a bug on it.
<Riddell> uploads too I think
<devfil> pffff I don't want to create bugs
<devfil> Riddell: I don't think
<jpds> devfil: So therefore you aren't?!
<devfil> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/0.6.23-2ubuntu1 the missing dep is in intrepid
<devfil> universe
<Riddell> grrr
<Riddell> devfil: fancy writing the main inclusion report?
<devfil> naaaa
<devfil> if possible drop the dependency
<devfil> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464712
<Riddell> ah, libcap1 is already in main, that means no main inclusion report needed
<ubottu> Debian bug 464712 in avahi-daemon "warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)" [Normal,Closed]
<devfil> good
 * Riddell uploads it to build with libcap1
<Nightrose> apachelogger: looks like eean gives a **** about neon not building...
<Nightrose> he wants you to fix it
<Wubbbi> hi :) I'm Back :D
<devfil> Riddell: remember to rebuild kdelibs please
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: sooo ich hab jetzt meine debian paketbau umgebung soweit eingerichted. Kann ich eigentlich auch pakete für z.B. Intrepid bauen ( Bugfixes und so ein zeug ) und die dann Uploaden lassen? Also ein paketbuilder sozusagen
<Wubbbi> sorry for my german in here but this was an important question ^^
<JontheEchidna> German people like (K)Ubuntu a lot, it seems. ;P
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: you are from?
<JontheEchidna> USA
<Wubbbi> UHHH :D I Like the USA :D
<Wubbbi> apachelogger seems to be away :(
<devfil> Riddell: in kdelibs should be libavahi-*-dev (>= 0.6.23-2ubuntu2)
<devfil> in buld-dep
<Wubbbi> Well I have learned so much about "How to make a .deb package" and I wanted to ask, if it was possible, that I build some .deb packages for (K)Ubuntu intrepid. Is that ok? So I need to be in a team. Or is this not possible? :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's ok. You don't need to be in a team or anything
<Wubbbi> and how to do that? So wheren can I show that packages need to be build?
<Wubbbi> show = see ( english is a bit diffrent than german ^^ )
<JontheEchidna> find something that needs packaging and package it ;)
<Wubbbi> ohhh that easy? ok ^^
<JontheEchidna> plasmoids are usually easy: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=70
<JontheEchidna> (just make sure they haven't been packaged first)
<Wubbbi> and after I have build a .deb? what I have to do then?
<JontheEchidna> once you've packaged it you'll need to upload the source package to revu so an MOTU can review it
<JontheEchidna> I'll get a link in a second
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU?highlight=%28Revu%29
<Wubbbi> so let me build the plasmamoid "Tea Cooker" ^^
<JontheEchidna> ok, that one hasn't been done yet
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> D
<Wubbbi> :D
<JontheEchidna> btw, we've been naming plasmoids plasmoid-whatever
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-teacooker
<Wubbbi> ok ... thats :D
<JontheEchidna> You can "apt-get source plasmoid-weather" to see a plasmoid I packaged
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: how to get the e-mail adress of the creater? On kde-look i cant find :/
<JontheEchidna> usually it's in the source code
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: ^
<Wubbbi> cant find :/
<Wubbbi> what I have to do now?
 * JontheEchidna takes a look at the source code
<Wubbbi> ^^
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: It's in plasma-teacooker.cpp
<JontheEchidna> Copyright (C) 2008 by Swizec <swizec@swizec.com>
<Wubbbi> can I use the same "dh_sameversiondeps" and "kde.mk" that you have?
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: ahhh thank you :D
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just copy the rules file and the cdbs directory over from what I have
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> ok I'm finished now ... lets build :D
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: do I need a bug report? oO
<JontheEchidna> it would be preferred
<JontheEchidna> (yes :P)
<Wubbbi> and how should it call?
<JontheEchidna> ?
<JontheEchidna> [needs-packaging] plasmoid-teacooker
<JontheEchidna> then just give a link to the kde-look page and give a small description
<JontheEchidna> you can look at my bug report
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: is that ok? bug 252388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252388 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasmoid-teacooker" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252388
<JontheEchidna> ya, that's good
<Wubbbi> :)
<Wubbbi> thats easyer than I thought ^^
<JontheEchidna> filing the bug report?
<Wubbbi> wait. I need the libplasma-dev package. Im here on gnome. So that can take a while ^^
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: nooo ... build a fresh package :)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Wubbbi> befor I have just builded done packages ... that was brong ^^
<Wubbbi> boring
<JontheEchidna> well now you have to upload it to revu and have it revu'd
<Wubbbi> ok :D
<JontheEchidna> It's not over yet!
 * JontheEchidna laughs maniacally
<Wubbbi> lol xD
<Wubbbi> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:35 (MESSAGE):
<Wubbbi>   ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Wubbbi> emmm ... what dows this mean?
<Wubbbi> does
<JontheEchidna> got the -dev packages for kde?
<Wubbbi> ohhh ... forgott ^^ sorry
<Wubbbi> xD
<JontheEchidna> installing libplasma-dev should fix it
<Wubbbi> apt is working :)
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Wubbbi> "ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config" there is no kde4-config package :/
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: what happens if you try to debuild plasmoid-weather?
<Wubbbi> nothing
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: is that intrepid?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: no ... hardy but with kde 4.1 paa "quellen" xD
<JontheEchidna> that's the problem
<Wubbbi> -_-
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you need to add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to your $PATH
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: why did you switch to mandriva anyway?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: He's using intrepid cdbs, which is the problem
<JontheEchidna> I thought he was in Intrepid
<apachelogger> well
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: I have switched back ;)
<JontheEchidna> so I told him to apt-get source plasmoid-weather and copy cdbs and rules from it
<apachelogger> I told you in the hardy cycle we should add the stuff to cdbs or create cdbs-kde4
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: what to do now? Instell intrepid or a workaround
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: sounds reasonable ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: I thought you were using Intrepid
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: Is that a big problem?
<JontheEchidna> sorta
<Wubbbi> I mean I can install it. If you want. But a workaround would be better ;)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ;)
<apachelogger> I hate workarounds!
<JontheEchidna> you could build it with pbuilder
<apachelogger> getmywine.com
<JontheEchidna> which would be preferred
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I really should stop listening to web radios advertising wine :S
 * apachelogger thinks about opening up a bottle 
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-2979f8a826fc15379a92139c25bb513633d2023c
<JontheEchidna> ^That way you can testbuild stuff without installing Intrepid
<smarter> Riddell: do you know why cdbs 0.4.52ubuntu2 FTBFS'd?
<apachelogger> smarter: what is the error?
<smarter> apachelogger: something with a dep
<apachelogger> the best error description ever ;-)
<devfil> dblatex: Depends: texlive-xetex (>= 2007) but it is not going to be installed
<smarter> has this been fixed?
<devfil> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/texlive-xetex
<devfil> the package exists and is in main
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: ok I have done it. Now I need to creat a .dsc? how to do that? I forgoot xD
<devfil> so where is the problem?
<apachelogger> devfil: maybe it was not at build time
 * smarter tries to pbuild it
<devfil> apachelogger: then who can should do the giveback
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: ok found xD
<apachelogger> devfil: a core dev I guess
<crimsun> s/core dev/archive admin/
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: good ;)
<apachelogger> devfil: an archive admin I guess
<apachelogger> :P
<smarter> Dear strigidaemon, please stop using 100% of two cores, dear Xorg, please stop using 500 MB of RAM, kthxbye
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna:  it works :)
<smarter> New error with cdbs: texlive-xetex: Depends: dvipdfmx which is a virtual package.
<apachelogger> so I was right when I said that everything breakable is already broken so we can stop updating packages all day long ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: cool, now upload to revu and poke somebody
 * smarter don't really understand why cdbs needs latex stuff
<apachelogger> smarter: doesn't look very virtual for me
<JontheEchidna> smarter: dear strigidaemon, please stop using 10 Gb hdd space
<JontheEchidna> kthx
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhh
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> smarter: I think it happens because that package is actually in universe
<smarter> it was demoted?
<apachelogger> bug 248605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248605 in dvipdfmx "Main Inclusion Report for dvipdfmx" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248605
<apachelogger> needs to be promoted
<smarter> grmbl
<apachelogger> +1
<smarter> that main/universe distraction is really annoying
<smarter> *distinction
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> -1
 * smarter should not type at 11PM :p
 * apachelogger should not be up
<apachelogger> bindings is at 33%
 * JontheEchidna should be up at 5 PM
<apachelogger> if I am lucky it's only gonna take 45mins more
<Wubbbi> test
<yuriy> how am I supposed to call KIconLoader::global() in python?
<JontheEchidna> take enough drugs so that the riverbankcomputing docs make sense
<JontheEchidna> ...in regards to python
<smarter> :P
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: I have some problems. How to make a .deb now? I have the .dsc, source.build, source.changes and tar.gz
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: hello?
<JontheEchidna> hi
<JontheEchidna> you'll need intrepid for that, I think
<JontheEchidna> since you're making an Intrepid package
<Wubbbi> -_- ... ok I will Install Intrepid Tomorow ;) Let me go the bed now. Its 23:03 o'clock. k?
<JontheEchidna> lol, you can go to bed whenever you want
<Wubbbi> my energy is low xD
<Wubbbi> ^^
<yuriy> you can make intrepid packages in pbuilder
<yuriy> make an intrepid pbuilder on hardy
<apachelogger> hum
<Wubbbi> yuriy: done ... but how to make a .deb now?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: how comes you can go to bed and I can't :P
<yuriy> Wubbbi: sudo pbuilder build nameoffile.dsc
<yuriy> and the .debs will be in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<Wubbbi> yuriy: I have done this but no .deb file :/
<Wubbbi> ahhhh
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> yuriy: why dont you told me earlyer ^^
<JontheEchidna> damn, I have a lot of debs in there...
 * apachelogger doesn't :P
 * JontheEchidna didn't know about that
 * apachelogger stores results in ./build/ relative to the dsc :P
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: your deb won't be hardy compatible though
<apachelogger> who needs hardy anyway?
 * JontheEchidna really needs to find time to upgrade
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one is supposed to do this right after the new series is open for development
<apachelogger> no problems at upgrade then ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<a|wen> Riddell: the meeting on wednesday is scheduled to be the same time as a platform team meeting ... and the kubuntu meeting is not listed on the fridge; so we are probably the ones going to move either place or time
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: the .deb file is created ... YEAH. And it seems to work. How to upload it now?
<JontheEchidna> you don't upload the .debs to revu ;P
<Wubbbi> -_- ... what to I upload?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU?highlight=%28Revu%29
<apachelogger> a|wen, Riddell: I think we could do it as well in here
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah, moving the place is often the best (to not disturb peoples schedules) ... if Riddell agrees I suppose he'll add that to the fridge then :)
<apachelogger> nixternal would have to do that
<apachelogger> but nixternal is all busy with is new favorite operating system :P
<JontheEchidna> visternal has been strangely absent lately...
<a|wen> uhh, that sounds frightening
<Wubbbi> Warning: The execution of '/usr/bin/scp' as
<Wubbbi>   'scp -p /home/egon/Desktop/plasmoid-teacooker_0.2.0-0ubuntu1.dsc /home/egon/Desktop/plasmoid-teacooker_0.2.0-0ubuntu1.tar.gz /home/egon/Desktop/plasmoid-teacooker_0.2.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes anonymous@revu.ubuntuwire.com:/incoming'
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: work
<Wubbbi> what dows this mean?
<Wubbbi> Uploading to revu (via scp to revu.ubuntuwire.com):
<Wubbbi> Permission denied (publickey).
<Wubbbi> lost connection
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: read the wiki page :P
<apachelogger> you have to join revu-uploaders and wait for your key to be synced in
<apachelogger> or poke a revu admin to kick off the syncing
<JontheEchidna> ^That's what I did
<JontheEchidna> once it's up there poke me for a revu
<JontheEchidna> though my revus don't really "count" for advocacy and such
 * apachelogger is wondering whether his do
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: so what I got to do now?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: read the
<apachelogger> Register as a REVU uploader
<apachelogger> section on the wiki page
<Wubbbi> I have done everything on there
<yuriy> hmm according to the docs I should be able to do KIconLoader.global() but it says syntax error
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: *switchlanguage* kannst du mir das man auf deutsch erklären? also ich hab alle punkte die da stehen gemacht
<Wubbbi> upppppppps
<Wubbbi> key not added ^^
<Wubbbi> ok done
<Wubbbi> but still wont work
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: du musst warten bis der in den schlüsselbund von revu übernommen wurde
<Wubbbi> das dauert wie lange?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: oder du findest nen revu admin der gerade online ist und bittest ihn ganz lieb den key zu syncen
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: maximal 24h
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: steht auch irgendwo auf der wiki page ;-)
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna:  are you a revu admin?
<apachelogger> jpds is
<apachelogger> dunno if he is awake though
 * jpds arises.
<Riddell> a|wen: mm, fooey, poke nixternal
<Wubbbi> jpds: can you syncen my key?
<Wubbbi> please
<jpds> Wubbbi: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/ - log in with LP id.
<Wubbbi> jpds: done
<jpds> Wubbbi: Now upload.
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> new revu
<apachelogger> jeez
<JontheEchidna> new revu?????
<jpds> They put me outta my job :( The whole thing is automatic now..
 * JontheEchidna clicks
<smarter> jpds: :P
<apachelogger> jpds: you could get them to use oxygen icons :)
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: how to upload?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: wiki :P
<Wubbbi> jpds: i think its done
<jpds> Wubbbi: dput revu *_source.changes
<Wubbbi> hmm still get the error
<jpds> smarter: I feel unloved.
<jpds> apachelogger: Poke NCommander in -motu.
 * smarter hugs jpds :P
<apachelogger> jpds: we still love you :)
<Wubbbi> Uploading to revu (via scp to revu.ubuntuwire.com):
<Wubbbi> Permission denied (publickey).
<Wubbbi> lost connection
<Wubbbi> not goood
<smarter> you just need to remind everyone to click on "Merge REVU accounts" :p
 * jpds performs sudo killall quasselcore on smarter's shell.
 * jpds hugs apachelogger 
<smarter> noooo
<a|wen> nixternal: can you add our meeting on wednesday to the fridge? ... and we've ended up in the same time as a platform meeting, so it'll be held in #kubuntu-devel instead
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/stats.py
<apachelogger> I am #4
<apachelogger> how cool is that
 * apachelogger rehugs jpds
 * JontheEchidna is #98
<apachelogger> hm 2 comments an I am #2 :D
<JontheEchidna> oh, we're looking at different lists
<apachelogger> who wants a free revu?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> ah
<Wubbbi> I have loged in in REVU. I have send my key via "gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8067091B" but why I cant upload? -.-
<apachelogger> xand3r wants
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you have to configure your key in launchpad
<Wubbbi> how
<jpds> Wubbbi: Have you registered it on LP?
<smarter> anyway, good night everybody
<Wubbbi> jpds: yes and I'm loged in in REVU
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<Wubbbi> ohhh
<Wubbbi> how to regist on launchpad?
<jpds> night smarter
<Wubbbi> oO
<jpds> Why does LP have to change everytime I visit it?
<Wubbbi> How to register my Key on Launchpad?
<a|wen> jpds: you might consider visiting it more often ;)
<smarter> Launchpad is polymorphic.
<JontheEchidna> by the way, the utnubu team no longer exists
<apachelogger> did they run out of work?
<JontheEchidna> no
<JontheEchidna> it just sorta died I guess
<jpds> JontheEchidna: They're ubuntu-dct now - or something
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> what does dct stand for?
<jpds> Debian Collorbration Team
<smarter> Debian is Cool Too :P
<JontheEchidna> it would have been nice for the person who said it was on the utnubu mailing list to tell me that
<a|wen> Wubbbi: login to LP, go to your profile page, click change details in upper right corner, choose SSH Keys
<jpds> Wubbbi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jpds/+editpgpkeys
<apachelogger> well, he should change the nick ;-)
<jpds> Err, s/jpds/wubbi/
<apachelogger> jpds: ncommander is not aroundish
 * apachelogger starts crying
<jpds> apachelogger: Strange, he's in East US.
<JontheEchidna> lawl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5470051#post5470051
<Wubbbi> jpds: ok is done :D
<jpds> Wubbbi: Not SSH, GnuPG key.
<Wubbbi> done
<Wubbbi> but i still get the error :/
<jpds> Now login to revu again
<Wubbbi> done
<Wubbbi> and now?
<jpds> Wubbbi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~wubbbi/+editpgpkeys
<Wubbbi> ADC05343F823000F964D7C17DC0DBE2F8067091B
<a|wen> jpds: lol
<Wubbbi> thats the key
<Wubbbi> I have done
<Wubbbi> and now?
<jpds> Check your inbox for a confirm email.
<jpds> a|wen: ?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: lol
<JontheEchidna> found it on digg
<a|wen> jpds: ^^ ... can't hit the right keys atm :P
<jpds> a|wen: Ah yes, the dreaded tab.
<Wubbbi> jpds: ok done
<Wubbbi> but still the same error
<jpds> Wubbbi: Now login to REVU
<a|wen> jpds: yeah ... after beeing afk for 3 weeks and you just need to get back into the game :)
<Wubbbi> jpds: done
<Wubbbi> still the error
<jpds> Wubbbi: And "dput revu" the *.changes package you have.
<jpds> a|wen: Nice holiday?
<Wubbbi> still error
<jpds> Wubbbi: Was machst du?
<Wubbbi> wie was mach ich?
<jpds> pastebin the error at paste.ubuntu.com
<a|wen> jpds: yeah ... and leaving for another week tomorrow; so expect me to be back to highlight you in error again then :P
<Wubbbi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31037/
<jpds> Wubbbi: Please pastebin /etc/dput.cf
<jpds> a|wen: Have a nice trip!
<Wubbbi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31039/
<a|wen> jpds: thanks
<Wubbbi> jpds: find the mistake?
<jpds> Wubbbi: Versuche mit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31040/
<Wubbbi> still error
<jpds> Hmm.
<jpds> Same one?
<Wubbbi> yes
<jpds> It shouldn't be using scp, but *shudder* FTP.
<Wubbbi> Active keys
<Wubbbi> 1024D/8067091B
<Wubbbi> the key is activ
<Wubbbi> jpds: how to change that?
<a|wen> Wubbbi: did you get someone to sync revu after you added your gpg key?
<jpds> Wubbbi: Did you sign the package with that key?
<Wubbbi> jpds: yes
<jpds> a|wen: The process is automatic now, and is done by simply logging into REVU.
<Wubbbi> a|wen: I dont understand ... I got a e-mail and i have activated it
<jpds> Wubbbi: Do: dput revu plasmoid-teacooker_0.2.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<a|wen> jpds: ahh, cool :) ... Wubbbi: never mind then
<Wubbbi> jpds: still the error
<Wubbbi> -.-
<jpds> Wubbbi: Poke RainCT in #ubuntu-motu, ich muss jetzt gehen zu schlafen.
<jpds> G'night.
<Wubbbi> nice google translater ^^
<Wubbbi> good night ;)
<jpds> Wubbbi: (I spent last summer learning German),
<Wubbbi> jpds:  xD
<Wubbbi> the words are right but the grammar is still english ;)
<a|wen> gutenacht jpds
<a|wen> ich soll auch jetzt schlafen gehen :P ... goodnight
<Wubbbi> gn
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/stats.py
 * apachelogger starts dancing
<devfil> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> hi devfil
<devfil> Riddell: please consider to upload http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/31046/
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> thanks devfil
 * Riddell snoozes
<devfil> Riddell: thanks at you
<apachelogger> SolarWar: btw, I usually don't notice queries ;-)
<SolarWar> apachelogger, no problem didn't want to flood the channel :)
<apachelogger> SolarWar: that was perfect topic
<apachelogger> otherwise there is always -motu :)
<SolarWar> okie, from now i'll just bother you here then haha
<SolarWar> so if you get a chance, could you check out the revu package?
<apachelogger> doing right now
<apachelogger> SolarWar: if you write review requests public change is that someone else also starts to review
<SolarWar> i'm considering putting a watch file in as well, but i need to read up on uscan
<SolarWar> oh okay, i was going to request public reviews once you had had a chance to look it over, but i can ask publically as well
<apachelogger> that is one minimal debian/rules file :D
<SolarWar> seemed to do the job, i used another package as an example (gnomad2)
<apachelogger> SolarWar: just weird, usually people add too much stuff in your case I have to check whether something is missing ;-)
<SolarWar> ahh, I didn't know which helper scripts to call :) i think the call to dh_installexamples is largely useless as i have no examples
<SolarWar> and i'm not sure about dh_gencontrol either
<apachelogger> SolarWar: every debhelper script has a manpage
<apachelogger> dh_gencontrol - generate and install control file
<apachelogger> quite important ;-)
<apachelogger> theoretically everything under dh_installman shouldn't be removed
<SolarWar> i read the manpage for dh_gencontrol and it says that it will create a control file, but I already have a control file
<apachelogger> SolarWar: dh_gencontrol is basically a wrapper for dpkg-gencontrol
<apachelogger> I think it mentions that in the manpage
<apachelogger> or I rather hope it does ;-)
<apachelogger> SolarWar: so take a look at the dpkg-gencontrol manpage, that should lighten things up :)
<SolarWar> okie doke
<apachelogger> raphink: why is it that revu-report can't store it's stuff in a subdirectory :S
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-20
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think we can change this to transition package to whatever-we-use-now
<maco> seele, er, yeah i meant kickorr
<maco> *kickoff
<maco> seele, at least if you use focus follows mouse, it closes when the mouse moves off. it seems silly to me that it should close when focus is lost, because this means if you're imprecise with your mouse, you lose however many menus you've navigated through...and with the 3 level menus...oy
<seele> yeah.. well the 3 level menus i hope we ill get rid of
<seele> i dont see a benefit of adding another layer to save on scrolling when the navigation sucks
<maco> oh yeah, patch accepted for kate
<maco> i think... lemme re-read message
<maco> hmm i dont know if dhaumman meant they accepted the patch *email* to the mailing list or accepted the patch itself
<shtylman> Riddell: I emailed you as well, lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kde_themeing/
<rgreening> shtylman: how goes the ubiquity?
<rgreening> we up to snuff with ubuntu version shtylman
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> rgreening: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kde_themeing
<shtylman> rgreening: havn't run the latest ubuntu version (and don't know about the slideshot stuff yet) ... but looks wise..I think we are getting there
<shtylman> rgreening: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/version4/
<shtylman> those are the actual installer screens now
<shtylman> I finishes the bulk of the migration today
<shtylman> need to make a timezone screenshot...it looks pretty good too
<rgreening> it does look slick :)
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> we need the slide show too
<shtylman> yea...I need to see what the interface is for that and whatnot
<rgreening> I think it was just html with images
<rgreening> last I heard.. so we should be able to use. just update some screen shots for KDE
<rgreening> and any text in slideshow
<rgreening> this release is looking to be a lot prettier than others :P
<shtylman> indeed :)
<shtylman> alright...I will look into it throughout this week
<shtylman> and I still need to tackle the OEM side...
<rgreening> shtylman: did open office ever get those patches in for KDE?
<shtylman> but that needs to happen after ubiquity
<shtylman> rgreening: yea...the work I did was put into the go-oo repo ages ago
<rgreening> and karmic has this shtylman
<shtylman> I am actually working with (or should be helping more) a guy from sun bring the patches into the main OO
<shtylman> rgreening: don't know about that...
<rgreening> I don't think it was updated. My OOO looks ugly as sin
<shtylman> rgreening: mine as well
<shtylman> rgreening: I don't know if they have brought over the packages in a while
<shtylman> rgreening: all the packagers/builders need to do is build with --enable-kde4 ... I think they know this
<rgreening> need to bug the oo maintainer to update...
<shtylman> rgreening: so it should happen...
<shtylman> soon
<rgreening> shtylman: maybe a friendly reminder to one of the maintainers to ensure this happens
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> possibly :)
<shtylman> rgreening: but yea... I think the current installer look is good..needs a few tweaks and whatnot... and I still have to tackle the cool keyboard thing I want to try. But mostly there...I tried to keep it workable for small screens, cause i know that is important to us
<rgreening> :P
<shtylman> with work eating up my time during the week...it has become harder to do the cool stuff :)
<rgreening> I know the feeling. Im on a big server project and it requires a tacacs server.. so Im packaging it for karmic (since we dont have it). :)
<shtylman> nice
<rgreening> no time for kde stuff
<shtylman> yea...the downside of real work :(
<rgreening> yeah. its fun. leaning dbconfig-common for the auto db configuration.
<rgreening> scary stuff hahha
<shtylman> I bet
<rgreening> but at least my packaging from scratch skills are being improved
<shtylman> thats good
<shtylman> always usefull to know
<rgreening> yep
<ScottK> Pushed a git snapshot of quassel to Ubuntu.
<ScottK> In my PPA for Jaunty
<\sh> Nightrose: happy birthday my dear :)
<Nightrose> thanks \sh :) *hug*
<ryanakca> shtylman: Yes, I have them in my stack of papers here somewheres. They aren't implemented yet, I got stuck on how the top of it should me. Should I get them into an SVG and give some advice on them so they can start getting implemented?
<shtylman> ryanakca: yea...once you start the mockup process you will change things here and there and others can give input...the hardest part is just starting something...after that you can just "flow" with it :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: finished your HardwareTesting page
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<Riddell> hmm, today's live CD not working
<ryanakca> Riddell: Would you like to commit my first patch to the KDE svn?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ooh, what is it?
<ryanakca> Riddell: against plasmapkg, http://w310-187.caslab.queensu.ca/~ryan/ryan-conflict-plasmapkg.diff
<ryanakca> in the path trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/plasma/tools/plasmapkg/
<Riddell> ryanakca: got a bug number, or something to put in the commit message?
<ryanakca> Riddell: no, but I can file a bug... otherwise, for the commit message, "Check for conflicting options global and packageroot in plasmapkg" or something of the sort.
<Riddell> kde rev 999744
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=999744&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 999744
<Riddell> ryanakca: voila!
<ryanakca> Riddell: haha, I just reported the bug, kde bug 200869
<ubottu> KDE bug 200869 in general "plasmapkg options "global" and "packageroot" conflict each other without an error message" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200869
<Riddell> guess you can close it now :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: great, thanks :D
 * Riddell closes
<ryanakca> Already done
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntu!!!
<Mamarok> hi nixternal :)
<Tonio_> ola
<nixternal> howdy Mamarok and Tonio_
<ScottK> Tonio_: Howdy.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hey :) I'm finally back...
<Tonio_> damn that was exhausting...
<ScottK> Tonio_: So are you employed?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just looked at what was done for kubuntu-netbook-ds
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, undecided yet, there are 2 possibilities
<ScottK> Tonio_: possibilities are good.
<Tonio_> ScottK: what was uploaded was exactly what I wanted to do with kds, so that's fine
<ScottK> Tonio_: Great.
<Tonio_> ScottK: since I was away I may have missed the point.... any news about plasma-mid ?
<ScottK> I think we have a good basis for Alpha 3 this week and getting some testing.
<ScottK> Tonio_: We almost have it in a PPA.
<Tonio_> great, really :)
 * Tonio_ can't wait to test it
<Tonio_> ScottK: to we have a netbook-edition project page ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think it's kubuntu-netbook team PPA.
<Riddell> Tonio_: there was a talk about plasma-netbook at GCDS, they say it'll likely be ready for Karmic
<nixternal> Riddell: we (everyone in #kubuntu-netbook) has been working with morpheuz on hopefully having a decent working release for Karmic, but we think it will be more complete for karmic+1 unless something changed
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Riddell> nixternal: yeah that sounds right
<nixternal> I am enjoying playing with their code in svn :)
<ScottK> nixternal and Riddell: The trick is we'll need to patch kdelibs/kdebase*/kdeplasma-addons to get it to work in 4.3.
<nixternal> right, forgot to mention that part
<ScottK> We can have those patches in by feature freeze.
<ScottK> So we have plenty of time to make sure we catch any regressions.
<nixternal> oh wow, more KDE is a 2nd class citizen posts....holy shite I think I am going to puke already
<nixternal> ok, I don't remember because I didn't pay much attention to gnome in years back, but when gnome wasn't installed by default by a majority of distros, were people calling it a 2nd class citizen?
 * ScottK is actually kind of glad we're a second class citizen.
 * ScottK thinks we got a much better deal about Ayatana for one thing as a result.
<nixternal> ScottK: hehe, true
 * ryanakca hopes Kobby will get through Debian NEW by feature freeze
<DaskreeCH> Debian's feature freeze?
<DaskreeCH> Can someone look at the install packages page for Kubuntu
<DaskreeCH> it's pretty badly outdated
<DaskreeCH> KDE3
<ryanakca> DaskreeCH: Ours
<DaskreeCH> ryanakca: why the tie to ours?
 * DaskreeCH is ignorant
<ryanakca> DaskreeCH: simply because it's in Debian and I'd like to get it synced :)
<DaskreeCH> ok :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Put Kobby on REVU and get someone to upload it to Ubuntu.  After it's out of New, we can sync.
<DaskreeCH> nixternal: Maybe people thought it was natural that Gnome should be a second class citizen and so didn't complain?
<ryanakca> ScottK: already done :)
<DaskreeCH> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<DaskreeCH> Hmm
<DaskreeCH> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ScottK> ryanakca: In that case feature freeze won't be an issue.
<DaskreeCH> Dapper release notes?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah, ok
 * DaskreeCH sighs
<ScottK> ryanakca: Going from -0ubuntu1 to -1 isn't a feature issue.
<DaskreeCH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ScottK> We have a lot more documentation writers than maintainers.
<ScottK> It's a problem.
<Riddell> meh, logging into KDE doesn't work
<ScottK> Tonio_: It looks like policykit and jockey-kde are not playing nicely with each other in Karmic.  Any chance you could look into this?
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum yup
<Tonio_> toonight probably
 * Tonio_ notes
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.
<ScottK> Lots of netbooks with broadcom wireless, so it's important it work for netbook.
<Tonio_> ScottK: is network manager plasmoid working for you ?
<Tonio_> doesn't seem to connect wireless on my side
<ScottK> Tonio_: Works only for unencrypted right now in Karmic.
 * ScottK has been getting reacquainted with ifup/ifdown.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup, I have a snapshot package here... testing
<ScottK> Tonio_: Snapshot is reportedly not a great idea currently due to lots of rewriting going on.
<ScottK> Didn't try it though.
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r9 kcm-gtk/ (CMakeLists.txt Changelog kcmgtk.desktop):
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: * Don't install desktop file to xdg applications but KDE 4's service directory
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: * Cleanup desktop file
<Tonio_> ScottK: kk
<Riddell> davmor2: ping, did you test Kubuntu Cds the other day?
<ScottK> Riddell: I've booted the netbook one from yesterday.
<apachelogger> ScottK: splitting out akonadiconsole completely is quite intrusive to the current packaging (which uses loads of wildcards), so I'll just move the bin to a seperate package and patch the desktop file to tryexec akonadiconsole
<apachelogger> then it should only appear in the menu if the seperate package (i.e. the bin) is installed
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds reasonable.
<apachelogger> not the cleanest solution but better than revising the wildcards to even more wildcards
<ScottK> apachelogger: It might be good to discuss which approach to take with Debian so we don't end up with permanent diff.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, I really think you should do that :P
<apachelogger> we really only have: 1) live with the development category 2) hide the desktop file completely (least changes) 3) split the binary and make the desktop file tryexec 4) split all the akonadiconsole stuff
<ScottK> apachelogger: /me is about to vanish into a puff of offline smoke for many hours ($WORK)
<apachelogger> me too :P
<neversfelde> is there something wrong with the SRU for bug 221531 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we need qt4-qtconfig in the default install?
<Riddell> don't think so
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we blacklist it somehow, or should I move it from recommends to suggests?
<Riddell> move it to suggests
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> neversfelde: poke some motu-sru people
<Riddell> although I seem to remember something like gnome people like it because they can change themes without all of KDE installed
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I tried, but no reaction so far
<Riddell> but that doesn't sound like something I care much about
<apachelogger> Riddell: also: due to GTK+theming in Qt this should not be too useful anymore
<apachelogger> if people wanna change it to another Qt native theme then they can install it manually :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: mail some list and create fuzz :P
<apachelogger> possibly rant about how slow the SRUing is
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: somehow I doubt https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu is used?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> the qt tarball should be lzma compressed
<apachelogger> what a big load of data that is
<neversfelde> uh, I guess it is not a good idea from upstream to split the software in 3 parts and pack it in one tarball :)
<apachelogger> they do?
<apachelogger> Oo
<ryanakca> Is there any way to work around something like http://w310-187.caslab.queensu.ca/~ryan/plasma-widget-facebook.log ?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> fix plasmapkg
<neversfelde> mhh, they split it in applet, engine and icon part and that is a plasma widget :)
<apachelogger> sounds sensible to a certain degree
 * apachelogger is wondering what he contributed to ubiquity that canonical starts moaning about how he should sign a contributor agreement
<seele> ScottK: which quassel package do i want? quassel_ or quassel-client?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: And what would they do to you if you didn't?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> remove my contribution?
<apachelogger> For this, you are granted a very broad license in return.
<apachelogger> You will retain full rights to re-use, distribute, and continue
<apachelogger> modifying the contributed code.
<apachelogger> clearly I should be sending cookies to canonical for actually using a free software license in a free software project, huh?
<apachelogger> woah, that document is horribly long
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ... but isn't ubiquity GPL 2+? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/head%3A/ubiquity/casper.py
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Riddell> shtylman: I compiled the ubiquity you gave me and installed the packages on a live session but it has an error when running debconf.DebconfError: (10, "ubiquity/steps doesn't exist")
<apachelogger> bah, this makes me shiver ... first it sez that  Igrant canonical about every right one can have and then it sez canonical grants all the rights back to me
 * ryanakca wonders at how people haven't forked Ubiquity if they have to sign such an agreement.
<apachelogger> "i will execute any documents and perform any acts that canonical request from time to time to enable canonical to protect, perfect, enforce and enjoy the rights assigned and/or granted to it under this agreement at canonical's expense"
<apachelogger> sounds like I ought to get money for the time I have to invest in this
<Riddell> apachelogger: where did all this come from?
<ryanakca> http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<apachelogger> evan dandrea
 * apachelogger notes that this agreement raises quite some questions
<apachelogger> 8. If I am or become aware of any patent or other intellectual property right which is, or is likely to be, infringed by
<apachelogger> the use of the Assigned Contributions, I will promptly notify Canonical.
<maco> are they askng that you assign copyright to Canonical and then Canonical licenses it GPLv2+?
<apachelogger> so, like should I get employed at MS and find out that one of canonical's app is infringing a MS patent, do I have to tell canonical
<ryanakca> but if you make changes and distribute them, aren't they automagically GPLv2+ ?
<apachelogger> even more interesting ... what if my employment contract doesn't permit me to do that
 * ryanakca wouldn't sign it
<apachelogger> I grant to Canonical a world-wide, non-exclusive, royalty-free and
<apachelogger> perpetual licence to use, copy, modify, communicate and make available to the public (including without limitation
<apachelogger> via the Internet) and distribute, in each case in an original or modified form the "Assigned Contributions"
<apachelogger> that is what I grant
<apachelogger> 12. This assignment is governed by English law and the parties submit to the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts
<apachelogger> of England and Wales over any claim or matter arising under or in connection with this assignment.
<ryanakca> ``The term "Software" refers to all computer programs created as part of a Canonical programme listed at http://canonical.com/contributors as amended from time to time" ... does that mean they could add whatever project you contributed to to that list and take ownership of your copyrights?
<apachelogger> hum, so I get all the trouble and if there shoudl be problems the courts of england and wales have jurisdiction
<apachelogger> ryanakca: most likely
<apachelogger> right, good we got neversfelde
<apachelogger> neversfelde: please read http://www.canonical.com/system/files/Canonical%20Contributor%20Agreement%2C%20ver%202.5.pdf and tell us what you think about it
<Riddell> kde rev 1000000
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1000000&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1000000 | Allow to also attach a selection model for the favorite collections. Still need to be synchronized with the collections selec...
<apachelogger> pretty lame commit :P
<apachelogger> should have been something like "switch kdelibs to gtk" :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: moved kcm-gtk repo to kubuntu-members ownership
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still you'll merge the change and stuff :P
<apachelogger> too much work already done today
<JontheEchidna> kk
<ghostcube_> hi
<ghostcube_> hmm is thee anything known if there will be an indepenent dashboard
<ghostcube_> oO
<JontheEchidna> there's a setting for it in 4.3
<ghostcube_> :) aha in rc2 too i still havent found it
<JontheEchidna> zoom out
<JontheEchidna> then hit configure plasma
<ghostcube_> _O_
<ghostcube_> youre my pesonal hero for today
<ghostcube_> )
<ghostcube_> hehe
<JontheEchidna> heh
<neversfelde> apachelogger: what is this agreement for?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: contributions to canonical projects
<apachelogger> such as ubiquity and jockey
<davmor2> Riddell: yes started up and the n the upgrade killed it
<davmor2> worked before the the upgrade though
<ghostcube_> JontheEchidna: coolthats what i wanted heh
<ghostcube_> works fine
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm planning on doing some more testing after
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I can have a look at it, but I am a german jurist, so I am not familiar with austrian law. Should be pretty the same, but I there might be differences.
<neversfelde> Nightrose: Happy birthday
<Nightrose> neversfelde: thx :)
<ghostcube> german law sux at the moment
<ghostcube> :P
<neversfelde> ?
<neversfelde> tax law is no law :)
<ghostcube> -_- killerspiel verbot paintball verbot alle am sack
<ghostcube> :P
<ghostcube> and btw i hvent only tax law studied i know whtas an cic an an innovatio ad offerandum
<ghostcube> rofl
<neversfelde> well, thats no law,too. And invitatio ad offerendum is an old case for textbooks with less meaning today
<ghostcube> i know :|
<ghostcube> but the german politicians must accept tht the way they try it at the moment ont be rsulting in any goo point of view
<ghostcube> :|
<neversfelde> not a good topic for a dev channel
<maco> seele, most of these  patches are being ignored upstream :-/
<davmor2> Riddell: why is there a problem?
<seele> maco: send me a list which havent been responded to and i will ping the maintainers/
<maco> pm?
<seele> email
<maco> or email?
<maco> ok
<maco> i still need to send to kde-games....and i dont think we found a string ossi would agree to
<seele> good thing ossi isnt the only one with commit rights
<maco> heh
<maco> ok email sent
<maco> seele, ok, patches sent to Martin Heni for lskat and kfourinline and Paolo Capriotti for kollision
<maco> seele, i also dont know whats going on here http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/1018/
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I am more interested in the overall sanity of that agreement
<apachelogger> some points appear rather weird to me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hbd, btw
<Nightrose> thx :)
<apachelogger> ~order birthday package for Nightrose
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Nightrose and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Nightrose, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Nightrose :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> beer
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> too high calorific value I suppose
<apachelogger> is that even a word? calorific?
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> => bed
<apachelogger> cyas
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I will need some time, but I do not think that it is formulated by an expert in international private law. Especially this "Prorogation aka Gerichtsstandsvereinbarung" is really weird. Also I do not know why it is necessar among a license like GPL. I am interested in that and will probably aks a colleague  who knows about ipr
<neversfelde> gnarf
<neversfelde> the correct maintainer for an application in main is Ubuntu Core Developers ?
<JontheEchidna> ugh, plasma-widget-network-manager still isn't removed from the archive
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you take care of that when you have a moment?^
<JontheEchidna> and -management needs moved to main/seeded
<Monika|K> Happy birthday, Lydia :)
<Nightrose> thanks Monika|K  :)
<JontheEchidna> blah, the transitional package is named wrongly too
<JontheEchidna> main freeze is tomorrow, yes?
<JontheEchidna> s/main/alpha
<ghostcube> even if an rc2 is out ?
 * JontheEchidna is talking kubuntu alpha freeze for alpha 3
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nevermind. The network-management needs a bit of work and could stand a merge. I'll get this done soon tho
<JontheEchidna> wargh, now they're using a super-advanced version of debhelper :(
<JontheEchidna> ok, no use merging then. Just gotta fix that bug
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, debdiff fixing the bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223020/ After that it should be good to shove in main and ok to modify the seeds
<Riddell> ScottK: dirmngr needs a MIR for kleopatra
<Riddell> I'll remove kleopatra from the seeds for this week's alpha
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ack, will get to it when I have a working computer
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes ubuntu-core-devel but we also set kubuntu-devel for packages obviously within only our sphere
<neversfelde> Riddell: I have some changes for choqok, is pushing it to bzr the right way to get it in the archive?
<davmor2> Riddell: was there a reason for the ping earlier?
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> neversfelde: if it's maintained in bzr then yes
<neversfelde> Riddell: I pushed the changes, don't know if it is worth an upload
<neversfelde> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll do it.
<ScottK> seele: You want quassel.
<maco> what's she want quassel for?
<maco> by the way, anyone got a good word to replace "buffer'?
<ScottK> That should also pull in the quassel-data update too.
<ScottK> maco: Dunno.  She asked which.  Didn't say why.
<maco> ah
<maco> so anyway.. "buffer"? we talked about this at UDS as something annoyingly "geek"
<ScottK> Agreed, but no great ideas for an alternative.
<Riddell> "channel"?  "conversation"?  "chat windows"?
<JontheEchidna> or just none at all like konversation?
<maco> well the area that lists the channels/PMs has a title, and then there's a list view with colums inside there. the main column is "Buffer". "Topic" and "nick count" are also available.
<maco> maybe that should just say "Name"?
 * JontheEchidna_ wonders why quassel's icon is pulsating
<maco> JontheEchidna, you bein' pinged
<JontheEchidna_> I went through all the buffers and it's still pulsing
<maco> PMs?
<jonny|quassel> nickserv spammin' me
<maco> though on this topic, if you make a pane that only shows PM buffers,not channel buffers, maybe "nick count" and "topic" should stop being available as extra columns?
 * JontheEchidna would advocate quassel for 9.10 as default
<JontheEchidna> It has better KDE integration, is more usable, has documentation and DCC
<JontheEchidna> not that quassel isn't good at what it does
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: it pulsates for me as well...from time to time
<shtylman> never did figure out why...
<maco> konversation you mean?
<JontheEchidna> ya, konversatoin I meant
<JontheEchidna> It's just that I believe konversation fits the "easy to use irc client that integrates well with KDE" usecase (well, perhaps usecase isn't the right word) better than quassel
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should set up a wiki for this?
<maco> aye
<maco> 3 columns, "requirement" "konversation" "quassel"
<neversfelde> I think it is a bad idea to change a default app 2 times a year
<JontheEchidna> people are used to konversation already
<maco> and then fill in green with "yes" where requirement is met in $app and red with "no" if it's not?
<neversfelde> Locos changed their tutorials and something like that to quassel, would be hard work to update it again. Further is this confusing for new jaunty users and there are a lot of them
<maco> seele, committed in kollision
<jte|test> test
<maco> your test failed
<maco> see?
<maco> echo $?
<maco> > 1
<JontheEchidna> testing for ignore support in quassel
<JontheEchidna> which it lacks apparently
<maco> huh?
<JontheEchidna> /ignore jte|test didn't work
<neversfelde> I thought that this feature is on freenodes side, but I never used it
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-21
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: probably it is only available for registered users?
<JontheEchidna> didn't say anything at all
 * neversfelde ignores jte|test
<jte|test> hullo there
<neversfelde> is not working
<dtchen> neversfelde: not sure if someone answered already regarding maintainer field, but now it's simply Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<neversfelde> dtchen: thanks, I took Ubuntu Core Developers now, but will change it
<shtylman> Riddell: just pushed another revision which fixed (unrelated to your problem) a release label bug...but I tried the installer in a live cd environment and got through the install process...
<dtchen> neversfelde: i doubt anyone will harm you if you leave it ubuntu core developers
<neversfelde> dtchen: yes, will change it next time. Should the MOTU entr also be replaced with "Ubuntu Deveolpers" ?
<dtchen> neversfelde: yep
<neversfelde> k
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/QuasselvsKonvi
<ELITE_x> JontheEchidna: that quassel vs konver wiki is a bit outdated
<JontheEchidna> ELITE_x: feel free to correct things, I just made that and I'm not a quassel user really
<ELITE_x> Command aliases (/media /audio, etc)
<ELITE_x> YES
<JontheEchidna> all I see are /j and /back
<JontheEchidna> using git from yesterday
<ELITE_x> there is music spam and full sysinfo stuff also
<ELITE_x> try /exec mpris amarok
<ELITE_x> or /exec inxi -G
<JontheEchidna> users will try /media or /music
<ELITE_x> right
<JontheEchidna> I'll put it yellow as "really hard to use"
<ELITE_x> i will ask Sput :P
<ELITE_x> make it more "user" friendly
<maco> you mean you just want more aliases shipped by default?
<maco> that shouldnt be too hard...
<JontheEchidna_> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<JontheEchidna_> it seems quassel needs a recommends on gawk
<maco> hrm i get that help not found problem with kblogger too. anyone know how to get the help stuff for it?
<JontheEchidna> it's possible it doesn't have any. lots of third-party apps don't
<maco> hrm yeah looking at the website, they only have docs for the kde3 version
<maco> which is VERY different
<maco> well lets see if i can figure this thing out well enough to write docs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We sent a list of stuff TODO for the Quassel devs to look at (see kubuntu-devel archives).  If you find something not on that list that you think is important, then be sure to bring it up.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think for netbook we are in good shape for Alpha 3.  I tested out yesterday's ISO and it worked fine at least for live session.
<ScottK> Riddell: The biggest ISO problem I know of is jockey-kde and policykit not playing nicely with each other.  Tonio said he would look into it.
<seele> ScottK: i'm hoping to do a review of 0.5.0 tomorrow. my goal is to improve the first-time wizard, then maybe some primary ui tweaks
<ScottK> seele: Cool.  Did you see the TODO list Riddell already sent to the Quasssel devs (kubuntu-devel)?
<ScottK> I know Sput has that and is working on some stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like no Kleopatra in Main: Bug #267555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267555 in dirmngr "Main Inclusion Report for dirmngr" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267555
 * ScottK goes and unseeds it.
<ScottK> Looks like Riddell got there first.
<ScottK> Looks like soprano is a sync now.
<Sput> ScottK: did our (mine and EgS' replies) to Riddell's mail ever get onto the devel list?
<Sput> JontheEchidna: Quassel does split too long messages, even wordwraps :)
<maco> hey guys, kblogger appears to be fubar. it doesn't authenticate to the wordpress blog i'm trying it on, and i see someone else on twitter saying authentication is broken for them too. they say kblogger told them to try Bilbo (kblogger fork), but thats not in ubuntu
<freeflying> can you guys copy anything from konsole with the latest upgrade in karmic?
<ScottK> Sput: I think it did, but I don't honestly recall.
<ScottK> freeflying: Yes (at least as of yesterday's updates - didn't update anything today).
<Riddell> yes they both did
<freeflying> ScottK: can't here, wired
<Riddell> live CD creation currently stuck
<ScottK> Arora has a new upstream release?
 * ScottK waves to Riddell.
<ScottK> Ouch.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll be offline most of today, but around tomorrow to help with ISO testing.
<Riddell> yes it does, we should get it in but I see we're frozen
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive: Alpha-3 soft-freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | bug 391763 is somewhat important and up for an SRU
 * ScottK runs off.
<shtylman> Riddell: mind giving the installer another go?
<shtylman> I have no idea why you were seeing that problem
<Riddell> shtylman: trouble is I don't have a working karmic install currently
<Riddell> on one machine X crashes when I start KDE.  on another it doesn't show windows in the boot loader and that makes laptop owner grumpy
<shtylman> Riddell: oh...very nice :)
<shtylman> I am not without my own problems... I am still on the -30 kernel like cause none of the -31 ones boot for me :)
<Riddell> I seem to have got daily CDs build now though so time for another shot
<shtylman> heh
<neversfelde> I can test a CD, too. A special one or just i386 desktop?
<Riddell> just that
<Riddell> meh, same problem on today's CD, I have no clue how to debug it
 * ryanakca scratches his head at the '+'/'-' in KPackageKit
<yao_ziyuan> although i use suse, i suggest this desktop for your next release: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=108743
<ryanakca> Riddell: Same problem being X crashes?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: Nothing in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: "kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed"
<Riddell> which google suggests is some issue between Qt and X
 * ryanakca pulls down today's liveCD and tests in virtualbox
<JontheEchidna> Sput: I got kicked off with a too long message using git from the 19th
<Riddell> it works ok on the other computer I have so it'll just be an issue with the obscure video card in here
<JontheEchidna> it all seemed to be in one message too
<JontheEchidna> no splitting, warning or anything
<ryanakca> Riddell: what video card?
<neversfelde> virtualbox is not working in karmic atm
 * ryanakca grins at work's ``327.25M  48%   11.20MB/s    0:00:31''
<Riddell> hum, actually it's just as broken on the other computer :(
<Riddell> ryanakca: S3 UniChrome Pro
<ryanakca> Riddell: X works, see http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/plasma-overlap.png
<Riddell> hmm, plasma's default setup is not great
<ryanakca> No...
<ryanakca> The new header for the website, did we want it a solid blue, or did we want a gradient / pattern thingy
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's in the new header?
<ryanakca> Riddell: The one we discussed at UDS, similar to www.xubuntu.org, with Get Kubuntu, Get Help, Get Involved
 * ryanakca is trying to at least get a sensible shape for it, but my inkscape skills are rather poor
<JontheEchidna> whoa, soyuz got open sourced. wasn't expecting that
<ryanakca> rgreening: Hi, I'm still working on plasma-widget-facebook, it appears to be the first python plasmoid to be packaged. Manually copying the files to the appropriate locations results in plasma not being able to find the files, trying to use plasmapkg to install it results in a "Can't find X server" type error during build.
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh aye, well the current box and background should be ok no?  just change the content
<ryanakca> OK, no need to get the logo inset into it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't think it has to be, of course you can come up with some designs and we can debate them endlessly :)
<Riddell> phew CD seems to sucessfully boot on second try
<Riddell> ubiquity seems to have disappeared from the desktop though
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll skip the designing and the debates, if the current masthead background is fine, I'm willing to stick to it
<Riddell> waa, ubiquity broke
<Riddell> shtylman: any quick thoughts on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/223530/
<ryanakca> How would the KTorrent icon be for the download icon? (/usr/share/icons/default.kde4/128x128/apps/ktorrent.png
<JontheEchidna> I started this last month or so: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<ryanakca>  /usr/share/icons/default.kde4/128x128/apps/system-users.png for get help
<JontheEchidna> pics needed
<ryanakca>  /usr/share/icons/default.kde4/128x128/categories/system-help.png might work too
<ryanakca> .. and say /usr/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/categories/applications-development.png for get involved
<ryanakca> I'll assume everybody loves them if I don't hear any complaints on the suggestions :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: ktorrent.png is good, system-help.png too and ack on applications-development.png too
<Riddell> anything I should include in the canonical desktop meeting kubuntu update today?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: this probably isn't meeting material, but I would like to throw out a friendly reminder for http://paste.ubuntu.com/223587/ + bumping to main + removing plasma-widget-network-manager
<Riddell> oh aye, good point
<JontheEchidna> :) bbiab
<seele> does kickoff in 4.3 have the other changes we repeatedly submit upstream, such as descriptions on by default and alignment fixes? or are we repatching that as well?
<Riddell> seele: we still patch those in
<seele> argh!
<seele> do they just silently reject the patch or have they escalated to "why the hell are you *still* sending us this patch?" yet?
<Quintasan> argh, this is driving me crazy >_<
<Riddell> seele: I seem to remember when I submitted it the response was "we've discussed this lots, you can argue either way, we've gone with the other way"
<Riddell> I'm paraphrasing of course
<seele> the reasoning is so stupid.. in one application aaron complains there are too many clicks, in another application he essentially *requires* the user to use the mouse to read
 * seele shakes her fists in frustration
<seele> i'd say submit the patch again, just to be annoying
<seele> we've already done it 2, 3 releases now?
<Quintasan> Can anyone running karmic do apt-file search bookmarksrunner.cpp and tell me wheter is throws something out or not?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: nadda, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=bookmarksrunner.cpp&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<Riddell> it's in the kdebase-workspace source package though
<Quintasan> Riddell: How come? I downloaded it several times and it was not there :/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what happens to the plasma-widget-network-manager package?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should be removed from karmic
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no dummy package or replaces or anything?
<JontheEchidna> that debdiff I handed you for networkmanagement fixes the dummy package :P
<JontheEchidna> otherwise we would have caught this earlier since there would be a universe package trying to get on the CD
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it has a dummy package for plasmoid-widget-network-manager
<Riddell> but not plasma-widget-network-manager
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> right, oops
<JontheEchidna> that's what the debdiff fixes
<Riddell> aah, right
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: this should probably wait until after the freeze though
<JontheEchidna> I'll look into making a bzr branch so that we don't lose this
<Riddell> upstream are working on a non-plasma applet anyway
<Quintasan> srsly, Chromium is lot faster than Arora, Konq and Opera :/
<EagleScreen> Arora crash flash videos very often
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, the file was there as you said :P
<Riddell> meh, another RC release on its way
<nixternal> I NEED A JOB!!! HELP ME!!! I will package like a mad man :p
<nixternal> ScottK: dude, the USN will not budge on my orders, so I told them it is off unless they get me on a ship or over to Iraq/Afghanistan
<DaskreeCH> nixternal: Poke Canonical and tell them you'll allow them to pay you to be a boot up wherever they need a boot
<Sput> JontheEchidna: huh. Freenode (or any ircd) doesn't usually kick you off with a too long message, it's just cut off
<Sput> (and the split isn't shown locally, but others will get multiple messages)
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: Ping
<seele> how do i change the available display size in virtual box? i can't get anything besides 800x600
<Riddell> davmor2: know your virtual box stuff?
<maco> seele: did you install vbox extensions?
<maco> in the guest OS?
<seele> maco: i guess not because i dont know what that is :)
<maco> ok then. there's an iso that you have to put as the cd drive on your guest, then tell the guest to access the cd drive and install the package thats in the iso. it gives the host OS support for the virtual hardware so it can have higher resolutions and do that nifty seamless mode
<davmor2> seele: you can get it as an iso from virtualbox site
<maco> virtualbox-ose-guest-utils will get the iso
<davmor2> seele: it has a bunch of useful stuff on it that helps modify various bits of the system
<davmor2> Riddell: I mostly use kvm and virt-machine-manager
<seele> maco: where does that download to?
<davmor2> seele: /home iirc or the folder that contains the vms
<JontheEchidna> DaskreeCH: pong
<maco> oh hmm or maybe you just install that package in the guest and it does auto-magic
<maco> looking at the file list for the deb, its got an init script...
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: DId I ask you about the kopete yahoo backport already?
<DaskreeCH> I've forgotten
 * JontheEchidna points to the topic
<JontheEchidna> nobody seems to care enough
<DaskreeCH> davmor2: Never played with kVM how is it?
<Riddell> what is the kopete yahoo backport?
<davmor2> sound at least for me any way
<DaskreeCH> we have a topic?
<DaskreeCH> !yahoo
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<JontheEchidna> /topic
<DaskreeCH> Liar
<maco> any of you know how the sudo package works? i'm trying to ask bdale in #debian-devel so i can fix bug 191264, but if any of you know...
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<seele> uhm.. hmm.. i got the iso through apt but i can't find it anywhere
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<DaskreeCH> bug 391763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391763
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391763
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Unknown,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391763
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Unknown,Fix released]
<JontheEchidna> recursive bot fail^
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391763
<Riddell> ?
<seele> ow
<DaskreeCH> head hurts
<maco> hahahaha
<DaskreeCH> Why are there two of them? Did ubottu have an illegitimate child ?
<DaskreeCH> in any case Riddell Yahoo can't login
<seele> davmor2: i dont see the iso listed on the virtualbox site
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: but there's a fix that we need somewhere?  isn't it in KDE 4.3 branch?
<DaskreeCH> Yes
<DaskreeCH> it works in KDE 4.3 RC2 AFAIK
<DaskreeCH> for those not running that pretty much It's either install pidgin or use meebo
<Riddell> oh but 9.04 and older will need a fix
<Riddell> hmm
<DaskreeCH> Indeed
<DaskreeCH> hence the bug with the number I dare not mention
 * DaskreeCH glances sideways at the bots listening in
<Riddell> seems someone has it in a PPA http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197104#c35
<ubott2> KDE bug 197104 in Yahoo Plugin "Kopete does not connect to yahoo Remains in "Connecting "" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<maco> haha
<davmor2> seele: you don't need to now apparently http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html
<maco> seele: on the GHNS thing, i know the gold star needs to be there, and for the text is the standard going to be "Get [Object]" or is there supposed to be another word?
<maco> (i'm looking at Amarok right now, it has the gold star)
<seele> Get [whatever it is you are getting]...
<seele> or did I say Get New [object]..?
<maco> see, you're confused too
<seele> davmor2: when i do that, it says it can't find the VBGuestAdditions.iso file
<seele> i just dont remember what i said when i was thinking about it
 * seele is doing three things at once atm
<seele> davmor2: oh oh, nevermind. i'm really slow today. it will download it for me
 * seele should probably break for lunch
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=197104)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=197104)
<Artemis_Fowl> maco: alone or are you aided by someone else too?
<maco> Artemis_Fowl: jpwhiting is mentoring me
<maco> because i know nothing about qt
<maco> and the total of c++ knowledge is that its like java without garbage collection and with ::
<Artemis_Fowl> maco: ok nice. how will it be implemented? using a KPushButton subclass or a KStandardGuiItem?
<maco> Artemis_Fowl: kdelibs/knewstuff/knewstuff2/ui/knewstuffbutton i think
<Artemis_Fowl> maco: is there any mockup for the button's final state? or any other document describing its capabilities?
<maco> Artemis_Fowl: thats really old code that he worked on then dropped and now its being pulled out to fix the inconsistencies between apps
<maco> all i know is that the final version will show the gold star, "Get New %1..." where %1 is a string passed to setbuttontext()
<maco> some currently say "get more" or "get" or dont have the star or dont have the ...
<Artemis_Fowl> yes, I noticed it's old code. have you implemented anything new?
<maco> Artemis_Fowl: jp is explaining in #kde-devel
<maco> no im just looking now
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<ryanakca> What's the equivalent of 'bzr bd-do' for svn-buildpackage ?
<maco> ugh i totally do not understand what the *four* ics's in korganizer are
<maco> part of it is because why the heck did evolution make TWO ics's of the same name with my different hostnames appended? just because i move the ics from old comp to new comp doesnt mean i want a new one grr
<Quintasan> libxklavier12-dev is a Virtual package in karmic, on what I should depend? libx11-dev?
<nixternal> oh, head ache and rain on its way, and a bike ride is supposed to kick off in 2 hours
<nixternal> :(
<neversfelde> my karmic is totally unusable :(
<nixternal> my karmic is rocking :p
<neversfelde> mhh, I cannot even open a konsole
<Quintasan> meh
<quassel208> Why is Kubuntu 9.04 so unstable, I sometimes lose control over the pc and forced to reset it
<Quintasan> quassel208: general question go to #kubutu. I sugges you to try using htop and iotop for monitoring disk,cpu and RAM usage
<quassel208> And bug that?
<Quintasan> quassel208: huh? You want to file a bug cause 9.04 is slow? That's not a good idea
<quassel208> its not slow, but just unstable, its like I am editing whole time pictures and suddely kwin effects get turned off and pc because really unstable, like its hard to get control back, and most time I am forced to reset the pc
<Quintasan> quassel208: Then something's hogging up your resources, try htop or KDE's System Guard
 * Quintasan notes his KDE is slow even without doing anything :/
<quassel208> I dont see something that hogging up my resources, but showfoto uses sometime more the 500 mb
<Quintasan> quassel208: Well, that's hogging up, it shouldn't use 500mb of RAM, should it?
<quassel208> dont know, I have 2 gb off ram, and in total the pc just uses 1, but gues ur right, so should I monitor the program?
<neversfelde> a Plasma problem, killing the *rcs helps
<quassel208> *rcs like rc ?
<neversfelde> plasmarc
<Quintasan> quassel208: if you have 2gb of RAM, try using --graphicssystem raster when you launch apps
<Quintasan> quassel208: like   konsole --graphicssystem raster
<Quintasan> LOL - when I press my multimedia keys, whole desktop lags for 5 seconds and then the keypress is sent :D
<quassel208> lol really, u using also intel grapics ?
<quassel208> neverfelde what does this --graphicssystems
<maco> Quintasan: me too!
<maco> well actually....the whole desktop doesnt lag, but the multimedia's sure do
<Quintasan> maco: I always thought it's just my comp being shitty :P
<quassel208> One thing I always said, in begin Windows feels faster then Linux
<Quintasan> quassel208: It changes window rendering system to raster,using it gives much improvment in terms of speed.
<quassel208> why is that not default ?
<maco> no thats been happening to me since i fresh-installed karmic a week ago
<Quintasan> quassel208: increased usage of RAM
<quassel208> I have enough ram, If I see only 1 is used
<Quintasan> maco: I'm raging at my computer since, hmm, let's say last year's January :P
<quassel208> but this --graphicssystem raster works only on kde apps?
<Quintasan> quassel208: Qt apps
<Quintasan> quassel208: so basically on all KDE apps
<quassel208> okay so on everthing exspect firefox
<Quintasan> lol firefox
<Quintasan> :P
<quassel208> yes I know I shouldnt use it :P
<Quintasan> I'm disguster with Opera, Konq, Arora and Firefox - launch time is about 7 seconds
<Quintasan> Chromium launches within second :/
<Quintasan> s/disguster/disgusted
<quassel208> Chromium?
<Quintasan> Heard of Google Chrome?
<quassel208> oh so its finally there
<Quintasan> Open source version of it
<Quintasan> Still alpha tho.
<quassel208> ow doesnt mather so much
<Quintasan> quassel208: if you want a stable browser then -> kthxbai
<quassel208> thats not a browser, but some geek word
<Quintasan> There's something wrong with my computer, switching windows takes 4 fcking seconds
<Quintasan> quassel208: Chromium? It's a web browser
<quassel208> kthxbai not
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I mean it's not stable and if you want crash-free experience then look for something else
<seele> so.. another stupid virtualbox question
<seele> i installed the addons and rebooted the vm, but i dont know where the options are
<seele> i dont see a utility on the guest os and nothing in the vb config
<shtylman> Riddell: no idea on that problem... I also don't know why it doesn't work for you but ran fine for me...
<maco> with kde using cmake, does that mean packaging is different from how non-cmake packages work?
<Quintasan> maco: Hmm. Maybe tell us what are you trying to do first :P
<maco> package bilbo
<Quintasan> maco: Add pkg-kde-tools to build-deps
<maco> it appears to be a kblogger fork and on twitter someone with the same kblogger-wont-auth issue as me said the kblogger maintainer recommended it, but its not packaged
<maco> Quintasan: that's it?
<Quintasan> maco: nah
<JontheEchidna> bilbo is in revu iirc
<Quintasan> maco: add it and wait a second :P
<maco> hehe ok
<maco> im trying to figure out the not-dh_make way to use debhelper...but i dont know it
<maco> and it occured to me that with cmake, this might vary
<Quintasan> maco: I suppose you are doing it for learning, if it's in REVU then you are propably wasting time :P
<Quintasan> maco: to compile kde apps we should use pkg-kde-tools, you add it to build deps
<JontheEchidna> you'll need cdbs too, btw
<maco> oh...it is in revu
<maco> i wanted to *use* it
<maco> but didnt want to compile and throw bins all over my system
<Quintasan> maco: to get the package you need to compile it
<Quintasan> maco: You are using pbuilder I suppose
<maco> yes
<maco> hmm maybe debhelper lesson will be held off
<maco> ill just try neversfelde's package
<Quintasan> maco: grab the source and check how he made it if you want to know :P
 * Quintasan loves using KDE 4 without plasma-desktop
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: got a second?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Quintasan> I'm working on plasma-netbook
<Quintasan> and it requires patching kdebase-workspace and kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I noticed that
<Quintasan> Both still in RC phase, for now ScottK said he will put those in PPA but I don't know how we will deal with it later
<Quintasan> also RC3 is being tagged so I will have to do it second time :/
<seele> email sent regarding kickoff organization
 * seele checks that item off the list
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: can't we just put the patches in the packaging?
<JontheEchidna> (the kdebase/kdeplasma packaging)
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure I understand the problem
 * Quintasan stops thinking for few seconds
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-22
<JontheEchidna> The patches add a few new query syntaxes plus handling for them, so I introducing them won't hurt existing functionality at all. They should be safe to include in the official packages
<Quintasan> I guess I'll make it compile for now.
<Quintasan> and wait for RC3
<neversfelde> maco: a bilbo package is in my ppa
<neversfelde> btw. it needs a second advocate?
<neversfelde> well, seems that this is not a new info :)
<ScottK-palm> Anyone do any iso testing yet?
<maco> neversfelde: i just pbuilder'd what you have on revu. and im not able to advocate, though i can confirm it builds just dandy
<neversfelde> maco: :)
<neversfelde> It is alpha freeze afaik, so it is not so urgent
<JontheEchidna> alpha freeze only applies to main
<JontheEchidna> universe is free for uploading
<neversfelde> did not know it
<neversfelde> so it is urgent :D
<maco> aaaaaaaaand it just crashed
<neversfelde> maco: you should report it to @mtux on identi.ca
<neversfelde> or just !bilbo
<maco> crashed and spewed a "temporary" post to my blog
<neversfelde> maco: I tested 0.9 with wordpress, it worked
<neversfelde> the version on revu is a beta1, so this is probably a problem
<maco> im trying with blogger since the wordpress i intend to use it on is not yet configured for post-from-app
<maco> when i clicked "get style" or whatever bilbo calls that button, it crashed
<maco> any chance you know what Q_Q() means in qt stuff?
<Riddell> ScottK: installing i386 now
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, tsimpson, vorian
<Riddell> "KDE 4.3 RC3 tarballs uploaded"
<Riddell> to be made public in 12 hours
<JontheEchidna> tight operation, but at least we have a bit o' warning
<JontheEchidna> TO THE BATCAVE
<neversfelde> 12h thats really a lot of time :)
<JontheEchidna> hopefully things go perfect on the first build (no moved files, etc)
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel post From: Chris <chris062689@gmail.com> looks suspicious (or incompetant)
<Nightrose> Riddell: it should likely be a reply to seele's post
<Nightrose> but yea
<Riddell> i386 desktop CD seems good for alpha
<shtylman> Riddell: I don't know what else to do about the installer :)
<Riddell> shtylman: I'll try it again tomorrow now that I have karmic installing
<shtylman> k...if it doesn't work... well... jesus... I have no idea
<shtylman> I will ask someone else to try it for sanity sake
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know who to ping to get Kubuntu on the ISO tracker?
<vorian> yo
<Gon> anyone using KDE 4.3 RC2 ?
<ScottK> Gon: It's in Karmic and one of the Jaunty PPAs.  Lots of us using it.
<Gon> on login, plasma desktop scan my wallpaper-diretories
<Gon> but...
<Gon> why appears a dialog showing a progress bar?
<Gon> in 4.2.4 did the same, but silently.
<ScottK> I don't know.  I don't recall seeing that.
<Gon> I'm using Presentation mode for wallpapers...
<ScottK> No suggestions.  Sorry.
<Gon> Well, I think that dialogue is widely
<Gon> one more thing...
<Gon> kde microblog plasmoid doesn't show my friends updates from twitter
<Gon> D:
<maco> what is "\reimp" besides the most useless excuse for documentation ever?
<DaskreeCH> Gon: It used to?
<Gon> ?
<DaskreeCH> Show your friends?
<Gon> only show my updates
<maco> heh it doesnt show anything at all for me
<maco> my avatar and a textbox that it won't let me type in. that's all
 * ScottK suggests filing upstream bugs.
<ScottK> What's the name of the widget we use for showing the 'desktop'?
<DaskreeCH> show Desktop widget?
<ScottK> folderview
<DaskreeCH> what?
<ScottK> The folderview widget is the one I couldn't remember before.
<ScottK> Sorry.  It's late and I'm tired.
<DaskreeCH> oh that kind of showing desktp
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> If anyone could look at today's Live CD (desktop and/or netbook) and see if they could replicate  Bug #402877 or  Bug #402878 that would be good.
 * ScottK goes to collapse.
<ScottK> rickspencer3-afk: ^^
<ScottK> oops
<ScottK> meant Riddell^^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402877 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashed with NotImplementedError: ubiquity.fronted.kde_ui.Wizard does not implement ma_get_choices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402878 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings "Folderview (with install icon) missing for live desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402878
<Tonio_> ola
<Riddell> ScottK: are you sure you used the latest desktop CDs?  the ones from yesterday morning had those problems but not the ones from European evening
<davmor2> Riddell: I didn't think it was fixed till this mornings not last nights?
<davmor2> I could be wrong though
<Riddell> davmor2: what was fixed this morning?
<davmor2> updated ubiquity isn't it.
<ryanakca> Could an Italophone please look over http://pastebin.ca/1503026 ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^ :)
<Mamarok> this is driving me mad: my video card works like a charm in Gnome, but not in KDE, is it an upstream problem? dfaure seems to have the same problem than I have
<Mamarok> just tried, so either it's our packages, or it's KDE, but that's a huge bug IMHO
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't speak itilian unfortunatelly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: only my grand parents did :)
<Mamarok> ryanakca: I'll have a look, moment
<Mamarok> ryanakca: looks good, is there nothing named kubuntu in Italy?
<Riddell> Mamarok: does KDM show?
<Riddell> Mamarok: is this something new?
<sebas> Mamarok: what doesn't work?
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, I was never able to run the fglrx driver in KDE since Jaunty RC1, and just ried in Gnome and it works!
<sebas> What happens when you try?
<ScottK> Riddell: I probably had the older one then.
 * ScottK starts another download.
<Mamarok> sebas: can't start KDE, everything freezes on login
<sebas> ugh
<Mamarok> works without problems with the radeon driver, but I can't ue OpenGL with that driver, only XRander
<sebas> What graphicschip do you use?
 * Mamarok has a ATI HD3650
<sebas> I used to use the fglrx driver, but I'm now on the Free radeon one
<sebas> Hm, dunno if the Free driver supports that chip
<sebas> Does it? :)
<Mamarok> sebas: well, the fglrx did till Jaunty alpha six or so
<Mamarok> don't remember what changed then, either the xorg version or the fglrx one
<Mamarok> sebas: as I said, I use the radeon driver, but have no 3D unforutnately with it, so only basic de stuff with XRander
<sebas> Hm, I think 3d support for those chips just landed upstream, so it'll take a bit
<Mamarok> sebas: what puzzles me more is that, with the same driver and xorg, compisiting works like a charm in Gnome
<Mamarok> compositing*
<Mamarok> all 3D enabled, no freezes, just like it should work in KDE, but it doesn't, using 4.2.96 here
<Mamarok> KDE still freezes on startup when DE is enabled
<sebas> likely we or Qt are hitting a rendering path that's not being used by gnome (compiz?), and which hasn't been tested
<Mamarok> worth exploring that path I would say, as we have had numerous reports with ATI cards failing on KDE with desktop effects, even basic transparency
<sebas> Well, the path ends quickly as fglrx.ko doesn't provide source
<raving> есть тут кто?
<ryanakca> Mamarok: No clue, I just got an email asking we put it up on the website under Community & Support, I didn't know if it was just a pile of bogus or if it was good content.
<Mamarok> ryanakca: well, it's instruction son where ot find help for Kubuntu in Italian, but what puzzles me is that there is nothing really Kubuntu specific, all links point to ubuntu links.
<ryanakca> Ah, yes, I see.
<ryanakca> Mamarok: I can stick up #kubuntu-it , it's a redirect to #ubuntu-it ...
<seaLne> Riddell: psu arrived yet?
<Riddell> seaLne: yep, postman just came
<Riddell> my laptop is alive!
<seaLne> cool
<Riddell> and it's got a water bottle to go with it
<Riddell> thanks seaLne
<seaLne> Riddell: is there still a general problem with lack of working sound or is it only some soundcards/other variable?
<Riddell> seaLne: sounds seems to be working for me on a karmic install from today's CD
<Riddell> so does network surprisingly, I thought people had said NM was broken with any encryption
<seaLne> pnma dosen't even run for me atm
<seaLne> i get a blank space on the panel that i can right click but not left click
<seaLne> downloading todays daily to see if it behaves any differently
 * ryanakca crosses off another item from the KubuntuKarmicSpec, hurray! http://www.kubuntu.org/support is now readable :)
<neversfelde> ryanakca: there is a typo under Planet, it is Deutschpsrachigen Kubuntu Community but has to be Deutschsprachigen Kubuntu Community
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Ah, thanks
<sebas> ryanakca: under other languages, the link says "deitsch", should be "deutsch"
<ryanakca> sebas: *nod*, I spotted that when I tried to go to neversfelde's page :)
 * sebas too :)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Fixed, thanks
<agateau> anyone having problems with PyQt4 on Karmic?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I will have a look at the german text, could be a bit shorter
<agateau> When I run this: python -c 'from PyQt4.QtCore import *'
<agateau> it complains there is no module named QtCore
<agateau> :(
<agateau> (yes, I checked it's installed)
<neversfelde> at least the list of links is not necessary
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~$ python -c 'from PyQt4.QtCore import *'
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~$
<quassel208> such a shame in kubuntu-devel, that the alpha works better then stable 9.04
<agateau> JontheEchidna: strange
 * agateau tries to update
<ScottK> quassel208: KDE is making significant strides with every release, so it's good news KDE 4.3 rc2 is working better than KDE 4.2.2.
<ScottK> Does today's Kubuntu desktop image have folderview and the link to install?
<quassel208> Yes it does
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any ideas why it might be missing off the netbook ISO?  Where does that get set?
<quassel208> Folderview is good thing, when used problablly
<quassel208> netbook iso?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is plasma-widget-folderview in the seed?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It is.
<ScottK> I can add it manually.
<ScottK> There's no doubt some setting fiddling I'm missing.
<quassel208> but nice to see kubuntu in devel improve while I was in Thailand
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it is added to the desktop by default in the code even before we patch it for the other default applets
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> quassel208: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<JontheEchidna> it's really strange that it wouldn't be added
<quassel208> So most issues with intel gma are fixed?
<quassel208> what kubuntu doesnt use konqeuror by default anymore?
<JontheEchidna> it probably will again by 9.10, arora isn't ready
<quassel208> so now there is like version for nettops to? or its only for netbooks?
<JontheEchidna> it's geared towards small-screened netbook type devices
<JontheEchidna> but I suppose it'd be usable on a laptop
<quassel208> I gues on nettop u better can use the normall version, nettop is more powerfull trhe netbook
<quassel208> esspecialy the intel atom 330
<ScottK> quassel208: How big is the screen size?
<quassel208> 19inch
<ScottK> Yes, I'd use the desktop edition then.
<quassel208> 1440 x 900
<ScottK> Netbook is more about screen size than CPU (although we do some stuff there too).
<quassel208> cpu is not bad in most netbooks
<ScottK> claydoh: Doing release notes for Alpha 3?
<ScottK> Anyone else doing them?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Figured it out.  live CD persistence has kicked my butt.  I'd been in a live CD before and removed it.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: how will the GHNS button look like eventually? have you come to a decision?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: actually right now, the action that will be placed in menus/toolbars concerns me
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: Get New [Object]...
<Artemis_Fowl> with the GHNS star icon, right?
<seele> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> ok thanx
<ScottK> GHNS?
<Artemis_Fowl> Get Hot New Stuff
<seele> ScottK: get hot new stuff
<ScottK> Ah.
<seele> KNS is the namespace
 * seele still doesnt get the namespace thing in development
<Artemis_Fowl> it's a container for classes-objects
<ScottK> Artemis_Fowl: I'm reasonably certain that didn't help.
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone else would boot the netbook ISO to make sure the folderview is there.
<seele> hmm.. not a peep out of the plasma people about kickoff
<Riddell> ryanakca: yay
<maco> Artemis_Fowl: its on http://weblog.obso1337.org/2009/fixing-kns-button-inconsistency/ for future reference
<Artemis_Fowl> maco: yeah, I know
<Artemis_Fowl> maco: the action is ready to be committed
<Artemis_Fowl> maco: have you done any work on the button?
<maco> Artemis_Fowl: no, i was trying to learn a bit of c++ last night
<maco> i have to modify qt for a school project anyway. c++ is ugly :-/
<maco> Riddell: that kfm change that was committed to ~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu for bug 399155 was accepted upstream .... though looking at the revision, the patch wasnt actually put into debian/patches/ even though the debian/patches/series was edited to include it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399155 in hundredpapercuts "Non-Konqueror browser in KDE results in bouncing icons for both browsers" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399155
<maco> missed a "bzr add" maybe?
<Riddell> the perils of using a revision control system
<ghostcube> 4.3 rc2 is nice :) i love my dashboard now
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph updated
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Thanks.
<ScottK> davmor2: Can you do the entire disk test for Kubuntu Netbook?
<davmor2> ScottKI can in vm but I need my netbook so I can't really test on it.  But if vm is okay then yes
<Riddell> ScottK: netbook edition lacks folderview for me but also kwin didn't start
<ScottK> Riddell: Odd.  Any idea how that could happen?
<ScottK> kwin started here fine.
<Riddell> nope, works fine from desktop CD and kwin starts manually ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Where is the folderview being there specified?
<Riddell> nothing much in .xsession-errors
<ScottK> Perhaps something we did in the netbook settings is interfering with it?
<Riddell> ScottK: default plasma widgets are hardcoded into plasma
<ScottK> OK.  Hard to imagine I broke that.
<Riddell> but I guess /usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc or /usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/share/config/plasmarc breaks it
 * ScottK fiddles around.
<Riddell> yeah there's no folderview in plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> that could well be deliberate but then we'd need to think of another way to get the install icon there
<Riddell> or just have ubiquity started as part of the startup
<ScottK> I put that in there, it wasn't deliberate.
<Riddell> trouble with plasma-desktop-appletsrc is that it's unreliable, that's why we went back to hardcoding it for the desktop ISO
<Riddell> it doesn't adapt well to different screen sizes
<ScottK> Is it still unreliable?
<Riddell> I doubt it's changed, upstream were talking about having some XML thing for default setups but I havn't heard anything about that
<Riddell> ..recently
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I guess I revert that bit then.
<Riddell> ScottK: what was the intention?  to add the panel launch icons?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> They aren't critical though.
<Riddell> it does mean we can see when someone is running the netbook edition though :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> By the time we get plasma-netbook in there, there won't be any doubt.
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> Riddell: I removed that file and made a new user and it has folderview.
<ScottK> Riddell: Unfortunately it also has the social from the start stuff and we just don't have the room for it.
<ScottK> Riddell: We will need to have to figure out the best way to have them different for netbook.
<Riddell> we can have that hardcoded easily enough, if (QFile::exists("/usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings"))
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'd say let's have the netbook default be just the desktop folder on the 'desktop' for now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you toss that into the RC3 packaging?
 * ScottK will fix k-n-d-s after the Alpha 3 freeze is lifted.
<ScottK> Is switch user working for anyone?  It's not for me.
<Riddell> meh, kwin crashed twice and now that I want to report it, it doesn't crash
<Riddell> ScottK: what's at https://launchpad.net/bugs/403067 ?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ScottK> Riddell: Jockey crash.
<ScottK> Riddell: You can see it now.
<Riddell> _Sime: message on release-team regarding pykde
<Riddell> all the fonts are very small after a netbook install
<ScottK> Riddell: That's by design.  It's entirely possible we went overboard.
<nixternal> hola kubunteros
<Quintasan> nixternal: sup?
<nixternal> chillin'...trying to figure out what I am going to do today
<nixternal> looking through the non-existing jobs
<Quintasan> nixternal: rc3 packaging :P
<ScottK> nixternal: How about some ISO testing.
<nixternal> the ninjas already have that in order I am sure
<nixternal> always do ISO testing
<Quintasan> ScottK++
 * Quintasan looks around for his ninja suit and badge
<nixternal> I am > < that close to automating my ISO testing
<Quintasan> lol -> "emacs comes from times when Stallman had no beard"
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping?
<_Groo_> ScottK: ping?
<Mamarok> Quintasan: he is born with a beard :)
<_Groo_> anyone knows if it will be possible to backport kdebindings 4.3 for jaunty? i tried it with 50% sucess
<_Sime> what went wrong?
<_Groo_> i sucessfully backported the entire pack, from sip, to python-qt4, to kdebindings to qscintila
<_Sime> did you have to do much?
<_Sime> (it should be trivial enough)
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly the new kdebindings breaks most if not all previously working python kde apps, like gdebi-kde, eric4, etc etc
<_Sime> how?
<_Groo_> since kdebindings needs new sip4, that needs new python-q4, that needs new qscintilla, etc etc :P somehow its not backward compatible with old code.
<_Groo_> there are several bug reports in karmic about this.. one thing that broke was the printer-applet and kde printer settings.. had to go back to kdebindings from beta 2
<_Sime> huh? beta 2 works but rcX doesn't?
<_Groo_> so, to backport the packages is a lot of work but not impossible, unfortunatelly its NOT a easy transition
<_Groo_> _Sime: beta2 didnt need such a high level python packages.. that changed after rc1
<_Sime> ok, I gotcha.
<_Groo_> i believe ScottK knows more about this problem
<_Groo_> or maybe Riddell
<_Groo_> anyway just to let you guys know the pain of kdebindigs
<_Groo_> on another news i concluded my tests of qt 4.5.2 with raster enabled by default.. a huge sucess... everythings works like a charm and with must faster rendereings
<_Groo_> the only workaround is in opera 10 that with qt4 builds needs to be forced with --graphicssystem native so it wont screw up the themes, besides that... a charm
<_Groo_> i highly recomend the kubuntu devs to test builds of kubuntu 9.10 with raster enabled by default
<Riddell> _Groo_: I've not tried backporting kdebindings although it's somewhere on my list of things to do if I have some time, I was worried it would get complex though
<_Groo_> its trivial since it only requires a qt recompile, no need to recompile anything else
<_Groo_> Riddell: you will have to backport, sip4, qscintila, python-qt4 ande kdebindings in this order
<seele> what is the standard amount of memory in a netbook? 512MB or are they as much as 1GB?
<_Groo_> Riddell: BUT it WILL break every single python-kde app and qt4 in the process
<_Groo_> Riddell: so it would need to backport new eric4, new gdebi-kde, etc etc :P
<_Sime> seele: 1Gb is standard now, except to the oldest and cheapest.
<seele> _Sime: thanks
<_Groo_> Riddell: its a diference in api introduced with new sip4 and python-qt4... old apps cant use it anymore, they complain about not finding sip or qscintilla or even pykde core
<_Groo_> Riddell: new eric4 in karmic already has this fix, i bleieve gdebi-kde also, dont know about the rest
<_Sime> everything should be able to find the modules, unless there is a packaging problem.
<Riddell> right, python doesn't care about ABI and I know the API hasn't changed else we'd need to have changed our code
<_Groo_> Riddell: didnt quite followed you, what do you mean?
<_Groo_> _Sime: ah, now i understand, its not about finding but CALLING... the old apps use a old method and python complains, if you try to get the module by hand it works
<Riddell> well it's python, you just "import PyKDE.Core" and as long as that module is available it should work
<Riddell> what old method?
<_Groo_> Riddell: thats the problem :D the calling changed..
 * _Sime is updating his karmic to test.
<Riddell> _Groo_: changed from what to what?
<_Groo_> _Sime: in karmic i believe it works.. get a gdebi-kde from jaunty and try to run it in karmic
<_Groo_> Riddell: dont remember the specifics now.. just do what i told _sime.. its a quick and easy test... gdebi-kde from jaunty will break in karmic
<_Groo_> Riddell: or in jaunty with new packages
<ryanakca> How does http://drupal.ryanak.ca/ look as the "Action" items for the KubuntuKarmicWebsite spec?
<ryanakca> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> checking
<rgreening> ryanakca: looking good. a couple of thoughts...
<Riddell> wasn't there a fourth we wanted?
<Riddell> icons look a wee bit too big on first impressions
<rgreening> 1) can we cut the height of the banner to half and resize the icons accordingly. seems awfully BIG :)
<rgreening> 2) can we image map the banner to have the icons clickable as well
<Riddell> we do want it big, half the size would be too small I think
<Riddell> right they need to be clickable
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, that needs to be fixed
<rgreening> 3) Kubuntu logo top left partially hidden behind the banner
<ryanakca> Riddell: The four items were `"Download", "Get Help", "Support", "Tour"'
<Riddell> that's the one
 * ryanakca loves how websites always render differently for different users
<ryanakca> http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kwebsite1.png is how it displays here
<rgreening> hhaha. Im using *yuk* arora
 * ryanakca pulls it down
<rgreening> ryanakca: looks good other than these comments though. :)
<rgreening> ryanakca: make sure to test in FF, arora and Konqueror... just to be safe :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm thinking we can stick in the "Tour" icon once we get a tour... what should we switch out to make room for it, having four "action" items is too much imho...
<rgreening> ryanakca: looks like the Kubuntu logo is drifting down in arora, and not top aligned. Not sure if an arora issue or a CSS one
<rgreening> ryanakca: shrink the icons and cut the banner.
<Riddell> four is reasonable enough
<rgreening> the icons can be much smaller... so 4 wouldn['t look bad
<rgreening> at the right size...
<ryanakca> rgreening: Valid CSS :) http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?uri=http://drupal.ryanak.ca/&profile=css21&usermedium=all&warning=1&lang=en
 * ryanakca will fix it though, thanks :)
<rgreening> ryanakca: :)   I meant in intrepretation in the browsers. could be valid, but the order intrepreted by browser can cause issues.
<rgreening> moving things around sometimes helps :)
<ryanakca> *nod*
<rgreening> ty for your hard work on the web page though :P
<ryanakca> Hehe :P
<ryanakca> Did you ever get around to getting yourself a testserver setup?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive: Alpha-3 soft-freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Riddell> removed bug 391763, now in queue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391763 in kdenetwork "Kopete won't login yahoo" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391763
<Quintasan> Anyone uses Kickoff?
<Riddell> surely everyone does?
<_Sime> yes they do, and don't call me Shirley.
<Riddell> for some reason I find that funnyer than I should
<_Sime> it's a classic.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<_Sime> Riddell:  gdebi-kde started up ok on karmic.
<Riddell> the karmic version also starts up fine on jaunty
<Riddell> _Groo_: ^^
 * _Sime saw U2 last night. :-)
<_Sime> printer-applet appears to be running in the background too.
<apachelogger> yo
<Monika|K> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> neversfelde: how is the SRU going?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: It is waiting :)
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> you need to learn how to be a PITA of sru people :P
<Riddell> which SRU?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 221531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when are you pushing a new kcm-gtk?
 * apachelogger would like to get rid of that settings category :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: after alpha freeze probably
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what to do about arora? apparently there isn't much hope for it within the team
<JontheEchidna> blah, X fail
<apachelogger> seele: any news on the category mess?
 * apachelogger feels like reverting it for 4.3
<seele> apachelogger: nothing at all. 0 response from the plasma people
<seele> not even a stfu
<ScottK> apachelogger: I say go for it.
<JontheEchidna> that is probably precedent to revert
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seele: maybe wrong list?
<JontheEchidna> oh: * apachelogger feels like reverting it for 4.3
 * apachelogger thinks there are like 3 lists
<ScottK> Since as Riddell reminded us it was the first way Kubuntu diverged from upstream, we should continue and not feel at all guilty.
 * JontheEchidna didn't see that
<JontheEchidna> er, not to ScottK's message
<seele> apachelogger: no, chani forwarded it from the panel list to the plasma list
 * JontheEchidna stfus
<apachelogger> revert \o/
<apachelogger> seele: I'll revert the change in the 4.3 branch for now, since it is not applied all over the menu and thus causes inconsistency anyway
<apachelogger> if we don't hear back from the plasma doods I'll revert in trunk as well
<Monika|K> what is it that you are reverting?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kde-subcategories-43.ogv
<Riddell> apachelogger: I still favour arora, it could come down to a council vote
<apachelogger> Riddell: honestly, I don't see why the council should overrule a general consensus among the members :P
<apachelogger> the arora thread on the list only carried negative opinions so far
<apachelogger> if not all too well reasoned though :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I've found arora to be pretty well a disaster on multimedia things and Konqueror working better than I've ever seen it in 4.3.
<apachelogger> seele, Riddell: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2008-April/009454.html
<Riddell> ScottK: multimedia things?
<apachelogger> that thread ended with 3 mails though :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Every time I click on something that's not html it just wants to download it.
<apachelogger> seele: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=120826895022122&w=2 what do you think about that?
<Nightrose> is there a recent aurora package to try for jaunty?
 * Nightrose would like to know what the fuzz is about
<claydoh> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> claydoh: Pong
<apachelogger> seele, ScottK, Riddell: rev 1001318
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1001318&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1001318
<neversfelde> Nightrose: afaik there is 0.7.1 in jaunty backports. 0.8 was released a few days ago and there is no package yet.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just get the git branch
<claydoh> ScottK: I am a little out of the loop re: release notes. when is alpha3 out?
<apachelogger> only depends on Qt anyway
<Nightrose> neversfelde: thx
<ScottK> claydoh: Tomorrow.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don't wanna compile
<seele> apachelogger: sweet
<claydoh> ScottK: um, crap
<claydoh> I can get something tonight I think
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> claydoh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview mentions a few issues for us.
<ScottK> claydoh: The big news since Alpha 2 is the new Kubuntu Netbook Edition and we are now up to KDE 4.3 RC2.
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks, just what I am looking for
<claydoh> ScottK: ok
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> did that last month before the big netbook push
<ScottK> apachelogger: Must be nice to have the powah.
<ScottK> claydoh: ^^
<JontheEchidna> needs a bit of version bumping, some screenshots, probably a word about arora
<apachelogger> ScottK: as long as no one beats you up for reverting their crap ;-)
<claydoh> ScottK: /me is there now
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: ok
<ScottK> claydoh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook is probably worth linking to.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Russia's a long way from Austria.
<apachelogger> you never know... maybe he got friends round here or something
<apachelogger> friends.beat_up(apachelogger)
<apachelogger> in a matter of speaking
 * apachelogger should talk to krake about akonadiconsole
<apachelogger> maybe we can get it indeed out of kdepim-runtime
<apachelogger> that doens't solve the problem, but helps :D
<apachelogger> meh, toma sez no :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: I suppose -dev-tools is what we will use
 * Sput misses adblock most in arora
 * apachelogger misses mimetype integration
<Sput> yeah, and KDE integration :)
<apachelogger> even chrome got that right, and that is not even supposed to be usable at this point :P
<Sput> arora is insanely fast though
<ScottK> apachelogger: Get some agreement from Debian (like you've started), but yes.
<Sput> and doesn't crash with bahn.de :P
<apachelogger> Sput: chrome is faster :P
<Sput> is it?
<Sput> interesting
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> got the faster js vm
<Sput> didn't think that was possible :)
 * Sput still uses konqueror though, because it has all the stuff that arora misses
<Riddell> how do you read slashdot?
<Sput> there are people reading slashdot? :>
<Riddell> everyone reads slashdot!
<Sput> well, if I get links, I use it with konq
 * apachelogger isn't :P
 * apachelogger only reads biased kubuntu news :P
 * ScottK thought he read slashdot the other day, but doesn't recall what browser was running.
<apachelogger> keeps me happy hacking
<apachelogger> muhahaha :D
 * Sput uses konqueror almost exclusively, and arora for the few pages that make it crash
<apachelogger> as long as I can watch the special kind of flash entertainment videos any browser is good :P
 * ScottK would like it if someone would work on lzma integration.
<ScottK> The needed lib to build against is in my PPA.
<apachelogger> ScottK: integration into what?
<apachelogger> ark?
 * ScottK still couldn't make ark work with lzma
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> lib => revu => archive => main => make worky
<ScottK> In 4.3 it supports lzma if we build against the right stuff.
<ScottK> apachelogger: lib is currently in Debian New.  I'd like to know if it's going to work before I go to the trouble.
<ScottK> If someone proofs it out, I'll get it in Main.
<apachelogger> ScottK: why does it not build?
<apachelogger> does cmake not detect it properly?
<ScottK> apachelogger: See my PPA for build logs.  It appeared to, but still no lzma in ark.
<apachelogger> *look*
<apachelogger> ScottK: -- Installing: /build/buildd/kdeutils-4.2.96/debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/kerfuffle_libxz.so
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kdeutils-4.2.96/debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/services/kerfuffle_libxz.desktop
<apachelogger> this is lzma support
<apachelogger> buildds should run list-missing :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Cool.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> lp maintenance again
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> oh man, bazaar is down too :|
<apachelogger> can't get latest package of foobar either
 * apachelogger feels pretty dependent on lp now
<apachelogger> Riddell: where is kmix' OSD coming from?
 * rickspencer3 is making an alpha 3 Kubuntu Netbook USB start up disk
 * apachelogger just did that and starts live session :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a patch I wrote for kmix
<apachelogger> Riddell: was it dropped from karmic?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, still works for me
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I can't find the patch :D
<Riddell> I'd like to convince agataux to port it to real notifications
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh it got merged upstream yonks ago
<apachelogger> ah, that explains
 * Nightrose just installed jaunty for her room mate
<Nightrose> he loves it
<apachelogger> jaunty is so last year :P
<Riddell> jaunty looks really old fashioned compared to 4.3
<Nightrose> heh he _really_ isn't the right guy for any testing yet
<Nightrose> jep i'll upgrade him to 4.3 when there are packages
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> latest netbook live fails to start
<Riddell> worked for me and ScottK
<Riddell> except kwin crashed for me randomly
<apachelogger> maybe the rsync broke
 * rickspencer3 starts installing kubuntu on my eeePC 900a
 * rickspencer3 notes that start up sound works on first boot
<Nightrose> \o/
<rickspencer3> can I install from a live instance?
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: via the menu
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: thanks'
<apachelogger> I nuked the folderview widget so the install icon is gone from the desktop :S
<rickspencer3> I couldn't find it and rebooted
 * rickspencer3 goes strait to the installer
<rickspencer3> straight even
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-23
 * rickspencer3 is watching eeepc connect to his wireless network
<rickspencer3> hmmpgh
<rickspencer3> didn't work :(
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> I guess the networking plasman can't connect to wireless networks :(
<dtchen> it has trouble with WPA/2 networks
<dtchen> has worked fine in my uses for unenciphered and WEP
<rickspencer3> well, my network is hidden
<rickspencer3> but not encrypted
 * rickspencer3 tries 3g broadband
<rickspencer3> hmm taking a long time
<rickspencer3> connects in seconds with NM
<rickspencer3> :(
<Quintasan> It's just me or tty consoles are unreadable?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha3/Kubuntu updated
<Riddell> Quintasan: depends on the luck of the graphics drivers
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Radeon 9550 is definitely not best piece of hardware
<shtylman> Riddell: is there a better kpackage kit image?
<shtylman> you know...one that doesn't show how broken it is... :)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: For wireless netbook will work exactly as well or not as Kubuntu desktop which isn't so great at the moment.
<rickspencer3> SCottK: thanks
<rickspencer3> yeah, it's not working too well for me
<rickspencer3> the desktop looks very nice though!
<rickspencer3> the series of plasma widgets that appeared when I click on the the network widget thing didn't quite fit, but close
 * shtylman cries that new installer couldn't be in alpha3 ... :)
<JontheEchidna> We'll hit 'em totally off-guard with teh blingz for alpha4 though >:)
<nixternal> ScottK: did that stuff get sponsored that needed to be, the stuff you talked about earlier?
<ScottK> nixternal: I don't think it got done before Quintasan_ went and crashed.
 * ScottK would like it if manual partitioning installs would work.
<claydoh> ScottK: Is there a concise statement as to why we are including arora, and having it the default browser? I am having trouble describing why we have it
<ScottK> claydoh: Konqueror is not compatible with many popular web sites.  Most of our users also install Firefox.  Arora is a very snappy webkit based browser that we are considering for our default browser in order to try to provide a default web browser that more of our users will find satisfactory.
<ScottK> claydoh: How's that?
<claydoh> ScottK: awesomeness
<ScottK> nixternal: How's ISO testing going?
<ScottK> It'd be great if someone could do the entire disk install test for netbook ....
 * ScottK does entire disk ....
<Trouble> Happy Birthday apachelogger!
 * birthdaylogger hugs Trouble
<birthdaylogger> thanks :)
 * birthdaylogger puts a plate with cookies on the virtual channel table
<Trouble> I couldn't fail to notice your subtle hint :-p
 * birthdaylogger is always very subtle :P
<birthdaylogger> JontheEchidna: may I say that the wiki page is indeed quite biased
<birthdaylogger> "Tooltip for chanel topic | Yes | No" ... you forgot to added the vice versa option "Chanel topic dragable | No | Yes"
<birthdaylogger> and "Mark channel as default from context menu | Yes | No" <=> "Hide channel without parting | No | Yes"
<birthdaylogger> reads like you were pulling out features out of your nouse to make the list appear complete :P
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r8 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/ (debian/changelog share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc): Re-add folderview applet to the desktop (LP: #402878)
<birthdaylogger> ScottK: you know, it would be helpful if you pushed 9.10.1
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies and vodka for birthdaylogger
 * kubotu slides cookies and vodka down the bar to birthdaylogger
<Quintasan> :3
<birthdaylogger> ScottK: I find it kinda funny how you dont trust my judgment on which settings I applied :P
<birthdaylogger> Quintasan: uhh, what a combo :D
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r9 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/ (3 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: * Remove plasmarc (only carries a list of widgets for the applet browser)
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: * Drop all added settings (in 9.10.1) from kdeglobals, since they get cascaded
<CIA-31> Kubuntu:  from kubuntu-default-settings
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: * Additional updates integrated from Tonio Mercatante's k-n-d-s package
<CIA-31> Kubuntu:  - Added more settings to share/config/kdeglobals, WM active font slightly
<CIA-31> Kubuntu:  smaller
<neversfelde> birthdaylogger: Happy birthday
<ScottK> Happy birthday birthdaylogger.
 * ScottK doesn't recall not trusting and 9.10.1 for knds is already in the archive.
<ScottK> After the freeze is over we can upload your settings improvements.
<birthdaylogger> neversfelde, ScottK: thx
<Riddell> birthdaylogger: wasn't it Nightrose's birthday just the other day, you trying to catch up with her? :)
<Riddell> agateau: what's a good gnome app to install to test the cross desktop notifications?
<Riddell> pidgin doesn't seem to work
 * Riddell high fives vorian and nhandler 
<agateau> Riddell: you probably need the pidgin-libnotify plugin
<agateau> Riddell: you can also try nm-applet (handy when the networkmanager plasmoid does not work)
<neversfelde> i386 desktop cd from yesterday worked fine for a real install on my desktop
<agateau> Riddell: gnome-power-manager is nice as well (but powerdevil works fine)
<agateau> Riddell: there's also notify-send, but I don't think it really qualify as an application :)
<ryanakca> Riddell, rgreening: What sizes did you want for the action items? KDE ships 128x128 and 64x64 sized icons. I could make the masthead banner a bit taller if you'd rather, then the icons (128x128) won't look so big.
<Riddell> agateau: ooh it works
<agateau> Riddell: party! \o/
<Riddell> ryanakca: resize to 100?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Sure.
 * nhandler high fives Riddell back (a little late)
<birthdaylogger> agateau: hai, when is the new yokadi to be expected?
 * birthdaylogger finds the discussion about quassel vs. konvi rather ridiculous
 * birthdaylogger grabs coffee
<Riddell> anyone mind if I delete gutsy kubuntu ports release?
<agateau> birthdaylogger: given our unpredictable release schedule, not too soon :)
<agateau> birthdaylogger: but hopefully faster than 0.10.0
<sebas> KDE settings are still stored in ~/.kde4, not ~/.kde, right?
<JontheEchidna> nope, went back to ~/.kde in Kubuntu 8.10
<sebas> thanks, you just saved me wrong backups
<JontheEchidna> kmail might still being using it (for some weird reason it did for me), so it wouldn't hurt to backup both
<JontheEchidna> or at least check
<jussio1> Just wanted to pop up an say +1 to apachelogger on the quaasel issue. Oh and greets from a yacht in lake saimaa :)
<vorian> lake obama!
<vorian> quassel rules too
<JontheEchidna> konvi rules harder >:D
<vorian> all irc cliens are inferior to irssi however
<vorian> kovi blows chunks
<vorian> it makes me want to toss my cookies
<JontheEchidna> S:
<JontheEchidna> *D:
<vorian> :P
<jussio1> Haha
<vorian> seriously, irssi should be default.  screw the newbies
<vorian> it will save a ton of space too
 * jussio1 hurts vorian 
<vorian> heh
<vorian> i am un hurtable!
<vorian> :P
<jussio1> Rofl
<JontheEchidna> I do forsee great backlash from the users if Konversation doesn't get default'd now that it's available
<rofl> why?
<rofl> art thou a prophet?
<JontheEchidna> people like konversation more than they like quassel
 * jussio1 disagrees, but since when did my opinion count...
<JontheEchidna> plus a lot of people whined about quassel as soon as they got dumped in #kubunu when 9.04 was released
<rofl> JontheEchidna: but it's as easy as doing 'apt-get install koversation'
<rofl> who cares if it's not default?
<rofl> i don't think it's that big of a deal
<JontheEchidna> but it's as easy as doing 'apt-get install quassel'
<jussio1> JontheEchidna: Normal reaction when theres something new
<JontheEchidna> who cares if it's not default?
<rofl> besides, i am the approver of the blueprint!
<JontheEchidna> nobody uses it's killer feature by default anyways
<jussio1> JontheEchidna: Exactly, quassel rocks for the newbies
<sebas> I think konvi is more "end-user ready"
<JontheEchidna> No, it's more like "exactly, so there's no reason to use it by default since nobody uses it's greatest feature by default anyways"
<sebas> though  I personally use quassel, not konvi
<JontheEchidna> sebas: thank you, I was beginning to feel very alone
<JontheEchidna> ;.;
<sebas> killer feature being the core/client stuff
<JontheEchidna> correct
<sebas> For a default install as simple IRC client, konvi is the better option
<vorian> bill gates would choose konvi too
<vorian> just sayin'
<JontheEchidna> It should be noted that people who know what client/core stuff is should generally have the know-how to set up an IRC bouncer that would work with any client too
<tsimpson> it may be an idea to let konvi mature for a while before including it by default
<JontheEchidna> konversation has been maturing for 5 years!
<tsimpson> not the KDE4 version, no
<JontheEchidna> it's already in better shape stability wise and feature wise than the latest stable version
<tsimpson> it still has (at least partially) a new codebase
<sebas> quassel, too :)
<sebas> But then fully :)
<tsimpson> I would like to see it released and more debugged before we reinstate it
<sebas> konvi isn't released yet as KDE4 version?
<tsimpson> I want konvi back, but I also want it to work :)
 * JontheEchidna would like do direct tsimpson to the massive changelog the alphas have
<jussio1> tsimpson: +1
<sebas> Ah, it's not even in beta.
<tsimpson> sebas: alpha-4
<sebas> Don't release konvi then, stick to quassel
<JontheEchidna> it's alpha in name only
<sebas> and thereby respect the developers
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: I know, I see the commits in the channel :)
<tsimpson> that's why I would like to see it mature some
<JontheEchidna> sebas: the developers are all for it being default
<sebas> if they say alpha, it means they don't feel confident about it, so it shouldn't be shipped
<sebas> JontheEchidna: an alpha?
<JontheEchidna> no, they say alpha because they still want one or two more features in before they release
<sebas> then let them do that
<jussio1> JontheEchidna: You make assertions, but i still havent seen data to back them up. Ie. Its more stable than quassel
<JontheEchidna> jussio1: I never said that
<tsimpson> I *do* want konversation to be default, at some date. but I would like a larger user-base to use/test it before it becomes default
<jussio1> JontheEchidna: You did, read up a little
<tsimpson> many users see "alpha" and say "no thanks"
<JontheEchidna> [09:37:08] <JontheEchidna> it's already in better shape stability wise and feature wise than the latest stable version <- was referring to konversation alone here
<jussio1> Ok then.
<jussio1> Wasnt so clear
 * tsimpson also feels the same way about arora, but that's a little different
 * vorian weighs in on the ml
<seele> Riddell: ok, so according to aaron there isn't a maintainer for kickoff and he doesnt know how the suborg got submitted
<seele> he says submit a patch to review board
<jussio1> This iphone is really slow to type on.
<seele> he also asks what "other" patches we've been submitting to kickoff, and so you should submit the patches we've been maintaining too
<vorian> jussio1: you should try iSSH
<vorian> then again, you'd have to run irssi
<jussio1> vorian: Doesnt help with the typing speed
<tsimpson> is anyone else getting annoyed with people putting 'i' in front of something and thinking it's "cool"? probably just me :p
<jussio1> vorian: I have an irssi client ruuning, but this is still nicer
<vorian> lies
 * jussio1 waves to jussi01_ the irssi client...
<vorian> itsimpson: iwhat iare iyou italking iabout?
<vorian> :P
<jussio1> :p
<tsimpson> iHate
<jussio1> Haha
<vorian> you jailbreaker!
 * vorian runs off and tells stevejobs
<jussio1> vorian: Meh ill beat steve with my ninja stars made from old windows cd's..
<vorian> ouch
<jussio1> Anyway, time to go
<jussio1> Time to go cook some dinner. Bye all
<seele> ARGH.. the auto partition in jaunty didn't create a separate home folder?
<yuriy> nope, ubiquity never did
<seele> damnit!
<seele> why not?
<yuriy> i guess they don't want to be responsible for the calculation, or consider it somehow too advanced/confusing for new users.  I think it'd be nice if it did
<seele> that's like the #1 feature most useful for recovery and upgrading
<seele> we don't have any backup/archiving tools
<birthdaylogger> agateau: I'll push the current gpl3-only version to the archives then... btw, are you in touch with the debian dood who contributed the manpages?
 * birthdaylogger thinks that he could use the ubuntu packaging as base 
<agateau> birthdaylogger: ok, the Debian guy is in the list of people I mailed about the license change
<agateau> birthdaylogger: I don't know him, he is the friend of a friend of a friend :)
<birthdaylogger> agateau: ok, I'll poke him myself then :)
<ryanakca> Happy birthday birthdaylogger
<birthdaylogger> thx ryanakca :)
<ryanakca> birthdaylogger: It looks like the FSF has something similar to Canonical's contributor agreement, see http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/gnulib.git/tree/doc/Copyright/conditions.text?h=origin
<birthdaylogger> not as weird though :P
<birthdaylogger> anyway
<birthdaylogger> neversfelde: did you read the agreement yet?
<neversfelde> birthdaylogger: I read it, but nothing more. I will need a few days
<birthdaylogger> sure
<ryanakca> birthdaylogger: http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/gnulib.git/tree/doc/Copyright/assign.changes.manual?h=origin is the assignment paper
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: today is your archive admin day, isn't it? ... if so, please take a look at yokadi in NEW
<neversfelde> oh, I need a second advocate for bilbo http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo
<Riddell> birthdaylogger: it's not but I can do since you ask so nicely
<birthdaylogger> :)
 * birthdaylogger hugs Riddell
<birthdaylogger> my menu cleanup is going pretty nicely
<birthdaylogger> kcm-gtk is to be pushed post-alpha3
 * agateau hugs birthdaylogger for the packaging :)
<birthdaylogger> internet mess is reverted for 4.3
<birthdaylogger> so I just need to get rid of akonadiconsole somehow
<birthdaylogger> ScottK: about that last point ... kevin does have a point when he says that akondiconsole is most useful when it comes to debugging akonadi
<birthdaylogger> so, I was thinking, instead of messing with the packaging... maybe we should just change the category from development to something else
<birthdaylogger> like system
<birthdaylogger> or just hide it completely ;-)
<Riddell> or put it in kdepim-dev
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: it is in kdepim-runtime ... so it would need to go to kdepim-runtime-dev
<birthdaylogger> which is also a PITA because we would need much more verbose .install files
<birthdaylogger> hm
<birthdaylogger> why is superkaramba in the default install
<Riddell> good question
<birthdaylogger> oh
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: it is part of the scriptengine-superkaramba package
 * birthdaylogger is wondering if we need that scriptengine by default
<Riddell> nope
 * birthdaylogger thinks ScottK will be kind enough to kick it then :)
<maco> is your nick a hint that i should i say "happy birthday harald"?
<birthdaylogger> a subtle one maybe ;-)
<maco> ok. happy birthday harald!
<birthdaylogger> thx maco
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: something makes imagemagick-doc end up on the ISO :|
<Riddell> birthdaylogger: germinate output will know all
<Riddell> birthdaylogger: yokadi accepted, bilbo advocated with commant
<Riddell> comment
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: thx^3
<birthdaylogger> now, if only the nm widget was able to connect :D
<maco> birthdaylogger: youre reminding me it's almost my mom's birthday and i dont know what to get her
<neversfelde> Riddell: games in ninjas and bzr, we should be complete now
<Riddell> neversfelde: rocking, I'll upload to karmic
 * maco must stop eating the delicious addictive ginger snap cookies
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: konq-plugins recommends imagemagick, that recommends -doc
<birthdaylogger> so I suppose imagemagick should suggest -doc rather than recommend
<Riddell> i agree
<birthdaylogger> packagekit contains some gtk stuff making it depend on gtk
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-karmic-alpha-3 ta da
<Riddell> birthdaylogger: ug
<birthdaylogger> imagemagick fix uploaded
<rgreening> ryanakca: can you throw up a sample with 64x64 Icons and make the banner fit around that? Maybe have banner 72px high (give 4px spaceing above and below 64px high icon). Let's have a look at that and see...
<birthdaylogger> Riddell: did I already mention that speedcrunch is _a lot_ bigger than kcalc? 2.5 vs. 0.5 (installed)
<Riddell> it's also lot better :)
<birthdaylogger> that is arguable :P
 * birthdaylogger thinks krunner owns them all anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> krunner fails with decimal addition/subtraction
<birthdaylogger> still?
<birthdaylogger> that bug is like OLD
<JontheEchidna> yes, still
<JontheEchidna> bug 344706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344706 in kdebase "Substraction gives erroneous result" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344706
<JontheEchidna> happy b-day btw
<lex79> birthdaylogger: happy birthday :)
<seele> oh, just noticed aaron replied to everyone, not just plasma
<seele> cool
<maco> Riddell: you rmemebered the bzr add this time, right?
<Riddell> maco: for which?
<maco> Riddell: remember yesterday? ~kubuntu-members, didnt bzr add the patch... before sending it to actual repo, you added it, right?
<Riddell> I added a patch
<Riddell> in one of the kdebases
<seele> is there a bug in launchpad about kickoff? or is that just something we've discussed internally?
 * seele thinks it should be marked as a papercut...
<Riddell> seele: about which part of kickoff?  (I suspect there isn't)
<seele> the menu organization
<seele> should also submit a bug about having to maintain patches for the descriptions and alignment
<seele> aaron indicated in his email he doesnt remember those patches, and so that menu org, and the design suggestions should be resubmitted to reviewboard
 * ryanakca grumbles at sudo constantly seg faulting
<Zorael> does alpha 3 include 4.3 rc2 or rc1? (it just says 'rc')
<Zorael> Hum, doh, the link links to rc3. Nevermind.
<maco> what's the protocol for making a branch to fix a bug and then doing a merge request? do we put UNRELEASED or -proposed in the release version in debian/changelog?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<MacSlow> Can someone do me a favour and chase this http://paste.ubuntu.com/227948 through gcc, run it and paste the output here? Thanks in advance!
<MacSlow> Yo, where are all the hackers? :)
<rickspencer3> MacSlow: you need that done by someone running Kwin?
<MacSlow> rickspencer3, yeah... it's easier paste the code and ask here... than for me to pull kwin and dependencies via my "super fast" DSL-connection
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> Riddell: SCottK: ^?
<maco> rickspencer3: what wm are you using?
 * rickspencer3 does not want to answer
<MacSlow> rickspencer3, I asked Riddell already on #distro... but he's probably out of office... makes sense... he's almost in the same timezone as I am
<lex79> Riddell: can you upload digikam and kipi-plugins ?
<rickspencer3> maco: I'm not too much of a Kubuntu user, but I am a Kubuntu supporter ;)
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 401231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401231 in digikam "Merge digikam 1.0.0~beta2 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401231
<lex79> Riddell: 395481
<lex79> uhm... launchpad bug 395481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395481 in kipi-plugins "Merge kipi-plugins 0.4.0-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395481
<lex79> thanks
<rickspencer3> MacSlow: lots of the launchpad guys use Kubuntu, so maybe ask flacoste_afk, etc... ?
<maco> rickspencer3: ah. i get amused by folks who don't realize it's possible to use xmonad and kde together. they think kde is the window manager.
<MacSlow> rickspencer3, ah... didn't know that
<rickspencer3> maco: are you a developer'
<rickspencer3> can you help MacSlow?
<MacSlow> rickspencer3, only know that agateau, Riddell and ScottK run kubuntu
<maco> rickspencer3: officially? no
<maco> and id have to log out to switch back to kwin, i think
<rickspencer3> ok
<MacSlow> maco, try it anyway under xmonad
<MacSlow> maco, still interesting if it produces reasonable output
<rickspencer3> MacSlow: perhaps some more detailed instrcutions?
<rickspencer3> for others who might want to help, but don't know how
<MacSlow> grab the code from http://paste.ubuntu.com/227948 (there's a "downlaod as text"-link at the bottom)
<MacSlow> compile instructions in the top-comment of the file
<tsimpson> MacSlow: window-manager: KWin
<MacSlow> tsimpson, besten Dank!
<maco> MacSlow: your instructions are missing the part about installing libgtk2.0-dev
<maco> or whatever it's called
<MacSlow> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev :)
<maco> aye, but you missed that dependency
 * maco waits for apt
<maco> window-manager: xmonad
<nixternal> hola
<MacSlow> maco, thanks!
<MacSlow> that should do it
<maco> nixternal: no other devs around to answer my question. maybe you can?
<nixternal> what's the question ?
<nixternal> ooh, MacSlow is in the house...must be trouble to be had :)
<maco> if i'm doing the "debcommit, push to lp, request merge" thing, do i put UNRELEASED or -proposed in debian/changelog?
<MacSlow> nixternal, I've always trouble and pain... never lived without it :)
<nixternal> -proposed
<maco> ok thank you
<nixternal> MacSlow: oh I hear you there...how has life been treating you?
<nixternal> maco: UNRELEASED is a debian thing, don't think we are doing that in Ubuntu
<MacSlow> nixternal, beefy workload
<nixternal> at least we never did, who knows what has changed recently though :)
<nixternal> MacSlow: must be nice...I have 0 workload :(
<MacSlow> nixternal, one always misses what one does not have... no matter what "that" is
<nixternal> so true
<MacSlow> humans are odd
<MacSlow> time to call it a day
<maco> nixternal: so can you take a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maco.m/ubuntu/hardy/sudo/sudo-fix-191264/+merge/9210 ?
 * maco crosses fingers
<maco> i hope i did this bzr stuff right
<nixternal> looking now
<vorian> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maco.m/ubuntu/hardy/sudo/sudo-fix-1https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maco.m/ubuntu/hardy/sudo/sudo-fix-191264/+merge/9210 ?
<vorian> bleh
<maco> vorian: *giggle*
<nixternal> maco: looks good to me
<maco> so now what? subscribe sponsors?
<nixternal> dunno about that bzr merge...James might be the best to ask on that on what path to take next...at least file the diff to the bug and then subscribe someone
<maco> k
<maco> i tried asking james the release question, but he seems to be MIA
<maco> (or AFK with no /away)
<maco> oh it says he gets subscribed to all the merge request stuff
<maco> er....im confused
<maco> is it normal for there to be changes in -security that arent in -proposed?
<maco> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> not sure how they do the security stuff...you can ask kees about that
<nixternal> interesting...ff 3.5 search is the custom google search for ubuntu which is filled with adwords crap
<maco> really? you dont use adblock?
<nixternal> not with a fresh install of ff 3.5
<nixternal> and no, I typically don't use adblock because sometimes I run across some good ads
<nixternal> happy birthday birthdaylogger!!! mine is in 6 days :) \o/
<seele> me too.. especially when i'm looking for something to buy, the ads are usually more on target than the search results
<seele> has anyone tested karmic-netbook on a netbook? 7pt fonts seem to be a bit tiny
<nixternal> I am running it
<nixternal> seele: I was getting some font crash dialog as well
<nixternal> seele: I am using Liberation Mono at 6pt
<nixternal> looks fine to me
<maco> seele: theres been a spate of trademark violation suits against google because of people doing ads like "looking for FOO?" and then linking to competitor BAR's website
<seele> maco: huh?
<seele> oh, regarding ads
<JontheEchidna> interesting, that was quick: http://www.downloadtube.com/blog/2009/07/23/kubuntu-910-karmic-koala-alpha-3-goes-social/
<seele> hmm.. it also said we decided on Aurora :P
<d_ed> is it not fully decided?
<JontheEchidna> seele: yeah, I noticed that....
<seele> d_ed: no
<seele> ack.. kpackagkit notification needs some work
<seele> overlapping text areas all over
<d_ed> that's good to hear. When I was here for a big "this is what's in Karmic" IRC session they gave that impression.
<nixternal> jeesh, the UK Podcast didn't do their homework at all in regards to the Kubuntu Netbook Edition
<seele> nixternal: they never do their homework
<Riddell> seele: I'd like to just get rid of the list of packages in kpackagekit notification, I think it's not really useful
<Riddell> nixternal: uh oh, what did they say?
<nixternal> Riddell: nothing mean, they just didn't read the wiki page they linked to in the podcast
<nixternal> they want me to do an interview with them, maybe I should do it and set them straight :)
<seele> Riddell: agreed
<seele> could we indicate the type? such as security update, enhancement, etc/
<seele> Riddell: i also dont like how if you say "not now" the message just goes away. if you decide you want to update at a later time, how do you start that process?
<Riddell> seele: doesn't it keep the systray icon?
<Riddell> you can start it from system settings of course
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. when i clicked it in the netbook edition it disappeared
<seele> Riddell: booo, that's a bad solution. how many people even know the updates are connected to KPackageKit anyway?
<seele> it looks like a service
<Riddell> ok so that should be changed too then
<seele> well, if you think it should be staying in the systray and it's disappearing, that's probably a bug not a feature
<seele> i was just reviewing the netbook edition and noticed it, i didnt really look into it
<Monika|K> with the new cogwheel symbol I never notice anymore that I have updates ... with the triangle sign in 3.5 it was clearer
<seele> it's not a cog in karmic
<seele> it's.. i can't remember what it is actually.. but i know it's not the jaunty cog :)
<Monika|K> hmm, gotta try the Netbook Alpha
<Riddell> it's a box in karmic with kpackagekit
<Riddell> it's a gear in jaunty
<Riddell> and a box and triangle warning in KDE 3
<Monika|K> I hope it's a very noticeable box in Karmic ^^
<Riddell> get kwwii to add a triangle warning sign :)
<JontheEchidna> KPK's systray icon only shows up when it is working on something. Quite silly imo
<JontheEchidna> it relys solely on the KNotification for update notification
<Riddell> we just discussed that should be changed
<JontheEchidna> I think the systray icon should be killed entirely unless it can just act as a KPK launcher
<JontheEchidna> since, why do you need to know it is updating while the KPK update window is open?
<Riddell> it should be there incase you miss the notification and want to launch it
<JontheEchidna> right, but currently it just shows you the current status of whatever action the backend is performing
<JontheEchidna> mostly when you are already doing stuff with KPK
<JontheEchidna> the tray icon itself currently has nothing to do with the notification of updates
<Riddell> hmm, right
<JontheEchidna> I would personally advocate the return to update-notifier-kde for update notifications unless bug 289264 can be resolved. With update functionality turned on, u-n-kde is quite a pig
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289264 in update-notifier-kde "Memory leak in update-notifier-kde" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289264
<JontheEchidna> I personally never saw it get into the hundreds, but it did routinely use 30 MB of RAM, which is way too much for what it is doing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you would advocate?
<JontheEchidna> *would not
<Blizzz> neversfelde: upgrading from staging succeeded, though after logging out from kde i had to restart kdm from tty
<neversfelde> k
<Blizzz> neversfelde: some more test or stuff needed?
<JontheEchidna> hum, the kde networkmanager stuff from svn requires Solid networking stuff from trunk
<neversfelde> Blizzz: no
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 997238
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=997238&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 997238 | Add api for a new status change signal in NetworkManager now that the old one is gone. This requires a large enum that will b...
<Blizzz> neversfelde: ok. i'll go to bed, i'm terribly tired
<neversfelde> Blizzz: n8
<Blizzz> gn8
<JontheEchidna> seems to be the only change though, from what I can see
<maco> ugh someone in #kubuntu is being all trolly
<Riddell> maco: you have the power!
<maco> heh. im not sure i should kick him though
<maco> he's just sitting here arguing with me that kubuntu devs do nothing but break things and release broken stuff, mooching off of upstream's work
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you looked at the monolithic one?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: this is building the libs/ components. does the monolithic app need that?
<Nightrose> maco: nick?
 * JontheEchidna disables libs/ and applet/ for tests
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes it does
<JontheEchidna> phooey
<JontheEchidna> the build fails inside libs/
<maco> Nightrose: was quassel208. neversfelde told to go to offtopic. q called us nazis. i kicked.
<quassel208> nazis?
<quassel208> that didnt mean nazi's
<maco> isnt that what the fuhrer thing was?
<quassel208> no that doesnt mean that
<Nightrose> ....
<maco> what was it supposed to mean then?
<Nightrose> you better stop right there
<quassel208> means leader or general or something like that
<JontheEchidna> leave it to hitler to ruin perfectly good words :P
<neversfelde> quassel208: no, thats not what it means
<Nightrose> maco: just so you know #kde-devel had fun with him as well
<Nightrose> we will _not_ have this discussion here
<maco> JontheEchidna: and symbols! the swastika was a peace sign... at least he reversed that one
<Nightrose> end of it now
<neversfelde> yep
<quassel208> yes it does, why else they used the word, but Nightrose is eine deutscher?
<neversfelde> oh, please kick him
<Nightrose> ...
<neversfelde> ryanakca: ping
<lex79> kdelibs-experimental amd64 FTBS on karmic
<neversfelde> lex79: where to watch the builds?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs-experimental/4:4.2.98-0ubuntu1
<lex79> I think just it needs to retry build
<Riddell> yes
 * Riddell retries
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-24
<lex79> :)
<quassel208> not kicked yet? lol getting kicked out off channel where I didnt say a word, now I final can watch my sere
<lex79> Riddell: can you remember tomorrow or when you have time  to upload kipi-plugins and digikam ? :) thx
<Riddell> lex79: where are they?
<lex79> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/401231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401231 in digikam "Merge digikam 1.0.0~beta2 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> and
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kipi-plugins/+bug/395481
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395481 in kipi-plugins "Merge kipi-plugins 0.4.0-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> JontheEchidna: qtcurve new upstream release, one a day :)
<neversfelde> changing fonts for gtk apps is borken here on a fresh karmic install
<shtylman> Riddell: want to add some ubiquity tasks to the todo?
<Riddell> shtylman: oh aye
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: oh? I'd be interested to hear about that
<Riddell> shtylman: good
<Riddell> dood, it works and it is the bling
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> I cleaned up the map a bit too..to make it match the gtk side
<shtylman> still need to implement the keyboard display feature...
<Riddell> I've not seen that
<shtylman> which part?
<Riddell> keyboard display
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> its not done
<Riddell> shtylman: what happens during the install, is it still full screen?
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> it is ALWAYS full screen...but you have the option to minimize...
<shtylman> which reminds me..I need to remove that option from the install only choice
<shtylman> when not in a live session...
<Riddell> has seele looked at it at all?
<seele> looked at what?
<shtylman> dunno
<maco> seele: ubiquity
<seele> the new one? i didnt see it when i installed the latest karmic iso
<seele> it looked like the old one
<shtylman> yea...you have to get it separately...
<shtylman> it didn't make it to this iso
<seele> how do i get it separately? and can i run it in jaunty or karmic only?
<shtylman> karmic only
<shtylman> it needs latest pyqt stuff
<maco> ... i just...what? i just sent an identi.ca update with the plasmoid and it went to /dev/null instead
<maco> *question*: does the microblogging plasmoid work for anybody?
<seele> kdetwitter or choqok?
<seele> kdetwitter seems to eat my RAMs so i never use it
<Riddell> microblog plasmoid worked for me
<seele> choqok was buggy so i stopped using that
<seele> maco: use the jabber identi.ca thing
<seele> then you can just have a buddy in kopete to send messages to for updates
<maco> kdetwitter, i guess
<maco> whatever the thing on the desktop is
<seele> and you can subscribe to them
<seele> shtylman: so how do i get ubiquity?
<shtylman> lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kde_themeing
<seele> lp:?
<maco> i wonder if gwibber works again yet... i wanted to use the plasmoids so i can have 1 that's me and 1 that's ohio linuxfest...using gwibber id have to switch who i'm posting as constantly
<maco> seele: bzr branch <what he said>
<seele> uh...
<seele> is there a package?
<shtylman> hmm... Riddell ^
<shtylman> got one in a ppa? ... I never put mine up...
<shtylman> seele: we shall see :)
<shtylman> I have some screenshots up at: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/version4/
<Riddell> I don't have packages
<Riddell> maybe best if we just merge it and get it uploaded and have CDs to play with
<seele> hmm.. why lowercase text in the progress labels?
<seele> i think i would like to see better positional feedback on the current progress item too
<seele> damnit, really need a copy of photoshop
<shtylman> seele: lowercase text because it looks nice... :) doesn't make anything stand out too much
<shtylman> seele: what do you mean by positional feedback?
<dtchen> git send-pack kernel.ubuntu.com:/srv/kernel.ubuntu.com/git/dtchen/ubuntu-karmic.git lp398059
<dtchen> bah, sorry
<seele> shtylman: you are using color to indicate which part of the process the user is on, imo that's not strong enough
<shtylman> :)
<JontheEchidna> The "Kubuntu Karmic" in the top left corner should eventually say "Kubuntu 9.10" since we have a policy against not exposing the codename to the poor end users ;-P
<seele> and i dunno if the lowercase text looks nice, especially when the matching label in the content window is in uppercase
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: really? did...know that... :(
<seele> they would have to match, but then it doesnt really fit with the rest of the text. it is a nice device, but i dont think it should be used here
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: no biggie. I must admin it looks nice with karmic there
<shtylman> seele: I can look at underline or something like that...but I do understand the accessibility concern...
<seele> shtylman: i'm in the process of mocking up something
<shtylman> k
<seele> underlines are bad because they confuse users with web stuff
<JontheEchidna> *admit
<shtylman> k
<seele> shtylman: "Partition" should probably be "Hard Disks" or omething else non-technical
 * shtylman personally hates it when people assume normal users can't be bothered to learn some common terms and understand what they mean
<seele> 1) it is inaccurate because you might not need to partition anything
<seele> 2) depending on what option you select, you might not even see the word partition
<seele> 3) why burden the user with becoming an expert in computing if all they want to do is look at facebook?
<shtylman> by using something *non -technical* we keep users in the dark forever...that being said... I just sorta picked partition...for no real good reason..
<seele> how is it the dark if they never need it?
<seele> why does the user need to know how the computer works? they dont. they just need to use it
<shtylman> but hard-disk doesn't really say anything to me either really...
<seele> then think of something better, but partition is not accurate and not appropriate
<shtylman> but I will change it to whatever yall find appropriate :)
<JontheEchidna> "Installation Setup" perhaps?
<shtylman> too long
<JontheEchidna> "Setup" :P
<seele> some of these things are going to translate pretty long
<seele> or Disk Setup or something
<shtylman> yea...but for the general case (of english) that one is really long
<shtylman> I like disk setup
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> I like disk setup alot :)
<maco> me too
<maco> was about to type it as i read backscroll
<seele> hmm.. also.. i really don't like using Info, it looks unprofessional
<seele> what about User Details?
<shtylman> yea...possibly...
<shtylman> info just makes it more...informal...more...social :)
 * shtylman found a 59 page paper about the evolution of c++ by Bjarne ... starts reading...
<maco> *snicker*
<maco> seele "not professional! do not want!" shtylman "not professional! yay!"
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> to each his own
<seele> shtylman: http://imagebin.ca/view/FziY62Kl.html
<seele> but it obviously needs nuno or someone to paint it
<seele> so.. notable features
<shtylman> seele: I might be able to just extend the current theme and center *whiter* area around the label..
<seele> previously visited sections are smaller and lighter color font, double coded
 * shtylman will need to think about  it a bit...
<seele> current section has matching background to content area, and no border seperating it
<shtylman> I would not make them smaller
<shtylman> it feels unnatural to me ... at least
<shtylman> but go on..
<seele> also, usually you like the best option to be the one on the bottom left corner
<shtylman> k
<seele> in a wizard that would be forward progress
<shtylman> (buttons are a carry onver from previous installer layout...but I will change that)
<shtylman> I agree :)
<seele> previous sections need some type of indicator that they were visited and completed, if not font treatment then maybe a check mark or something
<shtylman> check mark sounds a bit better..changing font size I would avoid...
<shtylman> it will cause the other labels to move up cause the ui will get layed out again
<shtylman> and other things might shift...
<shtylman> will cause confusion
<seele> cant you set the text box to fixed or relative height?
<seele> or statically place them?
<shtylman> statically placed = 1990's layouts
<seele> hmm.. could you do the layout in html? then you could use relative sizes
<shtylman> fixed height is better..but then might have problems with other languages
<shtylman> I would strongly suggest looking at checkmarks first
<shtylman> nope..can't do it in html
 * seele shrugs
 * shtylman has limitations... not saying it all isn't possible...just that with the time constrains ;)
<shtylman> *constraints
<shtylman> would not be advisible
<seele> well whatever you can do, but positional feedback is strongly advised
<shtylman> k
<seele> AND FIX THOSE LOWERCASE LABELS!!!!
 * seele shakes her finger at shtylman 
<shtylman> :(
 * seele pats shtylman on the head
<shtylman> but they look so ... soo... web 2.0 ish
<shtylman> but ok.. will fix
<seele> aaaaaahhh!!
<seele> you've been reading too much smashingmagazine
<shtylman> ahahah
<shtylman> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/TUKIS2.html
<shtylman> just a quick workup on the "tab"
<shtylman> I even kinda like how the text got pulled in a bit
<shtylman> really makes the current entry stand out...
<seele> shtylman: yes, much better. thanks
<shtylman> :)
<maco> seele: did 9.04 have a more direct way to add launchers to the desktop than 9.10? im walking a new user through it and he said he has right click -> "add link to application" but on 9.10 all i can find to do it is to add a quicklaunch, drag the quicklaunch to the desktop, then configure it
<seele> maco: no idea, i dont think i've ever done that
<maco> well if he's right, then im against whatever change got rid of making that obvious
<maco> also, i think kickoff should be exposed in the "add widget" thing as something other than "application launcher" because that sounds like "add a button for firefox"
<ryanakca> neversfelde: I'm going to bed, but pong
<nhandler> I just noticed, why don't we have an rss feed for kubuntu.org that we can put on the Planet?
<vorian> sure
<ScottK> birthdaylogger: akonadiconsole should either not be in the default install or not be in the development section of the menu.  Pick one.  I don't care which.
<ScottK> It'd be nice if some MOTU would review/upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xz-utils so we can get to work on getting lzma support in ark.
<ScottK> nixternal: We do use UNRELEASED in bzr if something isn't to be uploaded right away.
<maco> well Riddell merged it in the meantime
<maco> ScottK: do you know what the proper thing to request merges to are?
<ScottK> A ping here with a link to your branch works.
<ScottK> The merge request thingy notifies appropriate people too.
<ScottK> maco: Please get yourself made a Kubuntu member very soon so you can just committ to bzr.
<maco> Riddell said ~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/hardy/sudo/hardy-proposed wasn't something he could merge and upload to, he had to branch it then make a source package and upload as normal
<maco> but i thought it was supposed to get easier...where sponsor folk could merge it to whats released and tell it to rebuild with that
<maco> ScottK: how come kubuntu members has a bzr and ubuntu-members doesn't?
<ScottK> Because we decided to do it this way and they didn't?
<maco> hehe ok
<ScottK> You asked.
<ScottK> maco: The full stuff with uploads based on bzr isn't ready yet.
<ScottK> We're still using our bzr repos of just the debian dirs.
<maco> ah so its planned but WIP?
<maco> i dont remember http://blogs.computerworld.com/ubuntu_to_make_linux_application_installation_idiot_proof at UDS
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> maco: It was discussed.
 * ScottK didn't pay attention since it sounded Gnomish.
<maco> heh probably what i did as well
 * ScottK declares it bedtime.
<maco> ditto. gotta catch the train in 4 hours
<jussio1> Morning all
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha-3 released | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I can change fonts of firefox, when using Raleigh, but not with QtCurve. I thnk I should test it with another GTK app, but I have none :)
<Tm_T> neversfelde: try gimp
<neversfelde> same problem
<ulysses__> is there kde 4.3 RC3 in jaunty backports?
<Riddell> ulysses__: it's about to arrive
<ulysses__> thanks Riddell
<Trouble> I'm about to hit the button to update
<ulysses__> i've updated my karmic yet
 * Trouble is now running KDE 4.2.98 (KDE 4.3 RC3) in Jaunty
<Riddell> yay
<Trouble> .o/
<Trouble> \o.
<Trouble> \o/
 * ulysses__ is running KDE 4.2.98 in Karmic
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> intarwebs is back :D
 * apachelogger got no landline or mobile connection for 12 hours
<apachelogger> darn storms
<Riddell> it's a hint that you should be out celebrating being older
<apachelogger> well, I only noticed when I got home anyway ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: judging from krake's feedback I suppose moving it from development to system is the way to go
<Riddell> neversfelde: all good installing 4.2.98 here
<Riddell> I'll announce
<neversfelde> :)
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r9 kdepim-runtime/debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: Add kubuntu_01_akonadiconsole_to_system.diff moving akondiconsole from
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: the Development category of the menu to System
<Riddell> hello CIA-31, where did you come from?
<apachelogger> from the CIA obviously :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I added it, though I find the concept of bzr-to-cia kinda weird
<Riddell> why?
<Riddell> it needs setup per machine which is a hassle
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> per branch
<apachelogger> which is even more of a hassle
<Riddell> mmm
 * apachelogger thinks someone should fix the nm applet :|
<Mamarok> is there a chance to have an installable kde-devel package for 4.3? It still is held back in RC3
<Riddell> neversfelde: fancy taking that on? ^^
<Riddell> shtylman: shall we get your code merged?
<Riddell> shtylman: it struck me we should look at the accessibility side, that can often suffer when you use custom colours and graphics for widgets
<neversfelde> Riddell: I have to go out for a few hours, but will have a look at it after I return
<Riddell> aww, agateau left just as I was causing his stuff to crash
<neversfelde> Riddell: was a minor issue. I uploaded a fixed meta-kde package to ninjas, because there is no bzr branch
<Riddell> groovy, copy it over to backports ppa when you think it's good
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds good.  I think settings catagory should also die.
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: QtCurve gets its fonts from KDE, so you may have a bit of trouble there
<neversfelde> Mamarok: you are on Jaunty?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: changing fonts for KDE works without problems
<ryanakca> nhandler: We do have an RSS feed, we just need to edit the planet configs...
<nhandler> ryanakca: Ok, I must have missed it. Is there a reason it never got on the Planet? If not, lets add it :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: but changing them one time and back solved the problem with gtk apps. Weird.
<ryanakca> nhandler: Nope, nobody ever got around to it. Did you want to do it or shall I?
<nhandler> ryanakca: I can take care of it.
<ryanakca> nhandler: Lovely, thanks
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: it might be wise, that when QtCurve is set, to tell users that QtCurve uses the KDE fonts. what do you think?
<neversfelde> yes, a good idea
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm going to push 0.5.1 today after I implement ^
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I have to go. Would you test installing kde-devel from the staging ppa, if you are on Jaunty. Thanks.
<Mamarok> neversfelde: ok, will do :)
<nhandler> ryanakca: Do we have any decent Kubuntu logo that can be used as the hackergotchi?
<Riddell> ryanakca: wibble, RC 3 is on http://www.kubuntu.org/ but follow the link and it doesn't work
<Riddell> ryanakca: wibble, it's utterly broken now
<Riddell> ryanakca: phew, think I got it sorted
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, *checks*
<ryanakca> Riddell: woah, the link is broken...
<ryanakca> Riddell: Are you editing it at the moment? I don't want to change something and overwrite your stuff, or vice versa
<ryanakca> Nevermind, it works :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: i'm done
<apachelogger> ScottK: qtconfig is already gone and JontheEchidna will push 0.5.1 of kcm-gtk today
<nhandler> So do we have an icon suitable for a hackergotchi? Or should I just leave it without one?
<apachelogger> nhandler: icon for what?
<nhandler> apachelogger: The Planet
<apachelogger> planet?
<nhandler> Ubuntu
 * apachelogger is clearly not up-to-date
<nhandler> I was going to add kubuntu.org to planet.ubuntu.com so more people see what we post there
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> then we ought to post more than one sentence consisting of 90% links :P
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell for that
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.  I think the gtk thingy was the last one I had.
<Mamarok> neversfelde: there is no kde-devel package in the staging ppa
<Mamarok> ok, I have the following problems with RC3: http://pastebin.com/m734d83ac
<Riddell> does planet.ubuntu have a policy on non-personal blogs?
<nhandler> Riddell: Not that I have seen. I know we have several similar team blogs listed there
<ryanakca> Launchpad's announcements get in, why not ours? :)
<Riddell> true
<nhandler> Ubuntu Studio is also there
<apachelogger> neversfelde, Riddell: why is there no bindings backport?
<Riddell> apachelogger: everyone is too scared to try it
<Riddell> needs sip and pyqt too
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ruby aint is needing either of them :P
 * apachelogger wants to port his synergy plasmoid to a popupapplet
<neversfelde> Mamarok: it is meta-kde
<Nightrose> is there nything in the kubuntu-backports ppa that i likely will not want?
<Nightrose> ie: is it save to upgrade to RC3?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: koffice2 ?
<Nightrose> that's ok
 * Nightrose upgrades her eeepc and hopes for the best
<neversfelde> I think there is nothing more than that
<EagleScreen> I think RC3 packages are not built at all
<neversfelde> ?
<EagleScreen> Nightrose: upgrade to RC3 tries to remove multiple important packages by the momment, wait for some hour
<neversfelde> for karmic?
<apachelogger> ScottK: juk, or not juk, that is the question
<ScottK> For netbook?
<apachelogger> yes
<neversfelde> EagleScreen: lex79 and Blizzz tested it for jaunty yesterday, it was ok
<apachelogger> though, TBH, lately amarok is giving more of a headache than KDE 4.0 did
<apachelogger> and 4.0 did a lot
<Nightrose> it wants to remove kdeplasma-addons-data
<Nightrose> is that ok?
<nhandler> I added the Kubuntu feed to Planet Ubuntu. If someone has a suitable hackergotchi, please go ahead and add it (Instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu)
<apachelogger> nhandler: kubuntu logo?
<apachelogger> err, the icon part of the logo
<EagleScreen> there are 4 packages that are not opdated to RC3:
<EagleScreen> kdebase-workspace-bin
<EagleScreen> kdepim-runtime
<EagleScreen> plasma-scriptengine-webkit
<EagleScreen> plasma-scriptengine-superkaramba
<EagleScreen> these stop the upgrade
<EagleScreen> wait for some hours and they should be updates too
<apachelogger> eh
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, I would never have searched for that
<apachelogger> ii  kdepim-runtime                            4:4.2.98-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2            PIM runtime components from the official KDE 4 release
<EagleScreen> i am talking about karmic, not jaunty
<apachelogger> oh
<Mamarok> EagleScreen: worked without flaws here
<apachelogger> like anyone cares about karmic?
<apachelogger> that beast is broken beyond repair anyway
<EagleScreen> i am talking about amd64, other archs may have packages updated yet
<Mamarok> EagleScreen: we are talking about Jaunty here
<EagleScreen> going for launch, see u later
<apachelogger> ScottK: the only other option is qmmp, which is cool and got all the features you want but that winamp-clone-interface is just horrible
<apachelogger> juk just needs some config changes to be half-way decent
<nhandler> apachelogger: It is blurry, I was wondering if we had anything else, otherwise I guess we can use it
<apachelogger> + it doesn't crash, eat your mem and updates it's database properly
<apachelogger> nhandler: how can it be blurry?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm not at all an expert on the media player stuff, so whatever everyone else thinks, I'm good with.
<apachelogger> ScottK: amarok takes like 15 seconds to start
<ScottK> Not good.
<apachelogger> even from splash end to GUI it's a couple of seconds
<Riddell> apachelogger: Tonio_ was looking at YANIHP for music player on netbook
<Riddell> the Amarok people seem to think it's entirely suited to netbooks too
<yuriy> whoa what's going on? replacing amarok?
<apachelogger> well, we can give YANIHP a shot
<apachelogger> Riddell: the name is quite a PITA though
<Riddell> true
<Riddell> yuriy: for Netbook possibly
<yuriy> any strong reason to? I think it'd be a big loss even for netbooks
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup, I recently tested, but it's not polished enough for integration...
<Tonio_> I tried to patch a bit, but there's too much to do
<Riddell> EagleScreen: kdepim-runtime retrying, kdebase-workspace should be in though
<yuriy> i would say a default configuration without the context view would be good though for netbooks
<ScottK> Let's try Juk with apachelogger's config magic applied and see how it is.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: also, it is entirely done by fred
<apachelogger> so from a maintenance point of view juk got a clear advantage there
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> just by juk being in KDE svn it is ahead :D
<Riddell> yuriy: long startup time, busy UI
<Tonio_> my only concern with juk is that it won't work with m4a files... -> itunes and so on
<apachelogger> just depend on taglib-extras
<Tonio_> but for several reasons, YANIHP isn't ready, and fairly unmaintained
<apachelogger> unless juk blacklists m4a manually, which would need to be patched
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nope that's on the code
<apachelogger> Tonio_: reading should all be done by taglib, shouldn't it?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: unfortunatelly no
<apachelogger> so what is in the code?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there's some loop to parse using taglib, for mp3 files and so on
<Tonio_> this code ain't there for m4a
<apachelogger> well, just add it :P
<apachelogger> taglib still is doing most of the work
<Tonio_> I started to write it, but that's well among what I can do with C++ :)
<Riddell> juk uses the same taglib as amarok
<Tonio_> I could parse, and get a segfault
<Riddell> also same playing backend via phonon
<apachelogger> Tonio_: that is something :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: from what I've seen in the code, it's not that simple
<apachelogger> anyway, I find it quite weird that juk reimplements the same loop for every codec
<Tonio_> Riddell: and probably patching juk would make more sense on that point
<apachelogger> kinda ... well ... eh ... bad design
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I was talking about yanihp there
<Tonio_> maybe patching juk for this purpose would be easier
<apachelogger> technically there is no need for patching in juk
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum great then
<apachelogger> if juk does it like amarok it will just go through the collection folders and throw every file at taglib and see if the lib spits out anything useful
<apachelogger> simply put that is ;-)
<Tonio_> then we should go for juk
<apachelogger> Tonio_: do you have a m4a file for testing?
<Tonio_> we still have to choose for an irc client
 * Tonio_ is all for konversation
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I only have m4a files :)
<Tonio_> lemme test
<apachelogger> Tonio_: make sure taglib-extras is installed
<apachelogger> standard taglib does not contain the plugins
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know that :)
<apachelogger> just making sure ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nope, it will only find mp3 files :/
<apachelogger> then it probably blacklists m4a
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we have to look at the code on that point
 * apachelogger does the config right now
<apachelogger> oh dear, juk also uses this weird GUI config string like dolphin
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we have to change the view by default too, to enable the artist/album thing
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll fix kds
<apachelogger> knds for now
<apachelogger> artist album thing?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I agree that we should put the cahnges in knds for now.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r10 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/ (share/config/jukrc debian/changelog): Add jukrc (showing Play Queue and History in the sidebar)
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ that ought to be tested
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe Tonio_ can do it.  I'm slammed with $WORK today.
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ^ test
<apachelogger> Tonio_: btw, we need to patch it to use $HOME/Music by default
<ScottK> Someone should arrange for usb-creator-kde to get promoted so we can seed it.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can be configured no need to patch
<apachelogger> Tonio_: configured?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> where?
<Tonio_> hum, xdg folders will not help on that point :)
<apachelogger> right :P
<apachelogger> patch!
<apachelogger> hm, the splash is quite ugly
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, there's no way to edit the collection settings once set
<Tonio_> so maybe better let the user decide where's his music no ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> File -> add folder
<Tonio_> unless there is an editor for the collection (we can patch for that too)
<apachelogger> not quite obvious
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> what the patch should do:
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that won't edit the default collection
<apachelogger> read the xdg thingy
<Tonio_> and this one cannot be removed btw
<apachelogger> if dir exists? => add dir to folders list and make it unremovable (if possible) => show dialog so user can add more/other folders
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I would patch to rename "add folder" to "edit collection"
<Tonio_> because you can *remove* folders also :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: agree with the patch then
<apachelogger> add/remove folder then
<Tonio_> so writing the todo...
<apachelogger> cause literally edit collection is something different
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll have a look at m4a files... I'm not sure it'll be easy
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r11 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/ (debian/changelog share/config/jukrc):
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: Add jukrc (showing Play Queue and History in the sidebar and disabling
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: the startup splash screen)
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: -Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com>Fri, 24 Jul 2009 16:12:16 +0200
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lovely how bzr commits things
<Tonio_> apachelogger: maybe change the view mode to tree
<Tonio_> that's way better when having a hudge collection
<Tonio_> hum I can do :)
 * Tonio_ forgot about bzr
<seele> hmm.. dont remember if i got an answer: was there a bug regarding the apps menu organization?
<apachelogger> seele: in lp or bko?
<seele> apachelogger: lp
<apachelogger> didn't see one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> nope, not that I saw
<seele> ah, damn. ok
<seele> that would have been a good papercut
<seele> and we're not doing so well on ours
<apachelogger> seele: that would have been fixed already
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can you add this to jukrc please ?
<Tonio_> [PlaylistBox]
<Tonio_> ViewMode=2
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm not a member of the kubuntu-netbook team right now.... subscribing
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you are member of the ninjas, arent ya?
<Tonio_> hum I don't think so :)
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r12 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/share/config/jukrc: Set juk's playlist view mode to treewise
<Tonio_> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-44636112:///~kubuntu-netbook/kubuntu-netbook/default-settings/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<Nightrose> in case anyone is interested: upgrade killed my kopete accounts
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> Nightrose: upgrade from what to what?
<Nightrose> 4.2.4 to rc3
<seele> does anyone have problems with overly sensitive/auto double clicking mice?
<vorian> do we really need a cia bot in here?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot012.png
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, what did you change ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have libtaglib-extra0 installed, and that didn't work for me
<apachelogger> Tonio_: needs some patching
<apachelogger> the tag read is indeed very weird code though
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as I said :)
<apachelogger> easy enough to enhance fortunately
<Tonio_> apachelogger: did you already patch ?
<apachelogger> nope, hacked it up
<apachelogger> I'll diff in a minute
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ok
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you review/upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xz-utils
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the problem is that there is no unified method for reading the tag depending the format
<Tonio_> each algo uses different names for the album and so on
<Tonio_> taglib is a mess, to be honnest
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's why despite there is a lib, there is some code to write in each app for each supported format :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: within the next couple of minutes or hours?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Hours is great.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: taglib reads the tags, but the file detection part ought to be done in the app
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then we need to find a minion to write the MIR.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when you say "hacked", you mean that you can now extract a patch from that or ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: wanna write a MIR? ;-)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: pretty much
<apachelogger> and cleanup
<apachelogger> the thing is, this stuff can actually go upstream
<Tonio_> apachelogger: impressive... that fast !
<apachelogger> since taglib-extras is an lib anyway it just needs some if-ing and can go upstream
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can't wait to see the patch, cause in the other player that was a hudge mess to patch
<Tonio_> apachelogger: took me a night and didn't work by the end
<Nightrose> Riddell: any idea about the kopete problem?
<Nightrose> or anyone else?
<Riddell> Nightrose: really none
<Riddell> Nightrose: are they still in ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc?
<Nightrose> i'll check
<Nightrose> Riddell: nope - not in there
<Riddell> but but, where could they have gone?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu_06_juk_read_mp4.diff
<Nightrose> heh i have no idea - it showed me some migration wizard when i started it
<Nightrose> it completed ok
<Nightrose> might have migrated to akonadi but no idea
<apachelogger> Tonio_: we probably should add the other stuff from taglib-extras as well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: great
<Tonio_> apachelogger: seems like it was a bit easier to patch than with yanihp :) you didn't have to parse the all tag tree thing
<apachelogger> Oo
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep, that would be nice, and to also push upstream
<Tonio_> I think Riddell is the key for that :)
 * apachelogger will just commit upstream when patch is generic enough :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you should consider looking at yanihp code :) I had a good time there
<apachelogger> since everything is iffed there is no downtake to the patch
<apachelogger> downside even
<apachelogger> jefferai: is the taglib-extras cmake module going to move to kdelibs at some point?
<jefferai> I highly doubt it
<jefferai> why?
<apachelogger> jefferai: I am making juk taglib-extras aware
<jefferai> Ah, cool
<jefferai> btw, taglib 1.6 is finally going to be released at some point
<apachelogger> so if the module was in kdelibs amarok and juk could share em
<jefferai> soon
<apachelogger> hehe :D
<jefferai> taglib-extras will then drop two tag formats that are in taglib svn
<apachelogger> jefferai: which ones got adopted?
<jefferai> well actually...taglib-extras cloned the work from taglib :-)
<jefferai> mp4
<jefferai> and one other
<jefferai> lessee
<jefferai> asf
<apachelogger> jefferai: nice
<apachelogger> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: Cool.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please look at xz-utils in New?  We need it for lzma support in ark.
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> accepted
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you find a minion for the xz-utils MIR?
<apachelogger> Quintasan maybe
<apachelogger> didn't responsd yet
<Mamarok> neversfelde: kde-devel from staging can't work for me, it's only i386
 * apachelogger notes that metapackages are arch all and thus only built on i386
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, it doesn't install for me
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * Mamarok wants her kde-devel package pack
<Mamarok> broken since RC2
<Mamarok> back* even
<nixternal> hola
<neversfelde> Mamarok: you have to add the ppa to your sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get install kde-devel
<neversfelde> works for me on jaunty amd64
<Mamarok> guess what I did
 * Mamarok cleans her cache and tries again
 * ScottK thinks maybe writing xz-utils MIR would be an appropriate penance.
<Mamarok> neversfelde: works now :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: ok, I copy it to backports
<neversfelde> Riddell: did you upload it to karmic or do you need a bug report for that?
<ryanakca> dpkg interprets version number 1.0.3b1-1 as greater than 1.0.3-1, correct?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
 * JontheEchidna is on a dolphin/strigi crasher triaging roll
<nixternal> go JontheEchidna go!!!
<nixternal> I don't get paid enough to triage
<JontheEchidna> in fact, most of them were dupes of bug 335155 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335155 in kdebase "dolphin crashed with SIGSEGV in QNetworkProxy::QNetworkProxy()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335155
 * ScottK tossed usb-creator-kde on the dvd seed and filed a MIR bug, so maybe it gets promoted ...
<nixternal> ScottK: does your mini boot fine or do you have to set 'nomodeset' in grub for it to boot?
<ScottK> nixternal: I had to add nomodeset for a long time, but as of wed it was booting.
<nixternal> hrmm, it still isn't booting for me
 * nixternal checks something...bbiaf
<nixternal> hrmm, this time I just removed 'splash' from the line and it boots fine
<nixternal> so it seems to be an issue with usplash?
<ScottK> There is a usplash crash bug that is picking up tons of dupes right now.
<ScottK> nixternal: Bug 401432 seems to be mini 10v specific.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401432 in usplash "usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset_var()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401432
 * JontheEchidna facepalms @ bug 400909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400909 in rsibreak "Sync request RSIBreak from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400909
<JontheEchidna> I guess that was back in a time where Arby knew not of epochs
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, where has he been anyways?
<JontheEchidna> ~seen arby
<kubotu> Arby was last seen 5 months, 26 days, 7 minutes and 44 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<JontheEchidna> hum
 * JontheEchidna would also like to meet who sponsored the 4: epoch package
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: meet Riddell.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/rsibreak/4:0.9.0~beta3-kde4.0.80-0ubuntu1/+files/rsibreak_0.9.0~beta3-kde4.0.80-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * JontheEchidna searches for the pointy stick of doom!1!!!11!
 * ScottK is currently begging for a bumped epoch in Debian.
<ScottK> Begging done.
 * ScottK thinks Riddell owes him single malt Scotch at the next UDS.
<nixternal> mmm, single malt sounds good right about now
<nixternal> but I will take some Tequilla, no reposado, but a nice anejo
<nixternal> so, I took a programming test for a company, and I must have sucked so bad that they offered me some freelance work with PHP
<ScottK> Ouch.
<nixternal> thank god for google, because I don't know PHP all that well, but it is an easy enough language to figure out
<ScottK> nixternal: Virtually all PHP programmers don't know it either.
<nixternal> creating some web apps for cycling stats and some web2.0 cycling crap :)
<nixternal> ScottK: I have kind of figured that out, if you look at the PHP docs, they have comments, and nobody seems to agree on a single/correct way to do something...there are like hundreds of comments, each with its own way to skin the same damn cat
<ScottK> And 60% of them have security flaws.
<nixternal> anyone messed with Ubuntu since their new GDM? it is by far the worst thing I have ever used since around 1994
<nixternal> I think logging into tty1 and then running startx is better
<Mamarok> could somebody tell me what's wrong with Dolphin since RC2?
<Mamarok> most of the time it freezes when coping files, or doesn't even open
 * ScottK always thought the answer to that was it's not Konqueror, but you're having a different problem ...
<Mamarok> tried to start it from krunner, shows briefly in the Panel, then disapears
<ryanakca> Mamarok: can you get a backtrace out of it? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Backtrace
<Mamarok> Dr. Konqi doesn't show, all *-dbg packages installed
<Mamarok> let's see in konsole...
<Mamarok> ryanakca: olphin
<Mamarok> <unknown program name>(6475)/: Communication problem with  "dolphin" , it probably crashed.
<Mamarok> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r127 kdebase-workspace/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: * Drop plasma-scriptengine-superkaramba from recommends to suggests, no
<CIA-31> Kubuntu:  need to have it on the CD since it's really just compatibility with KDE 3
<CIA-31> Kubuntu: * Add plasma-scriptengine-ruby as dependency of plasma-scriptengines
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry build of kdepim and kdeutils? FTBS on amd64
<ScottK> url?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/4:4.2.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1130357
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1130344
<ryanakca> Mamarok: try `mv  $HOME/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc $HOME/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc-2009-07-24`, logout and in...
<Mamarok> ok, will try now
<Mamarok> what the... I can't logout...
<Mamarok> what's the other on again, Ctrl+SysRq+K, right?
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Not sure.
<Mamarok> doesn't work neither, I will have to kill X as it seems :(
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Do you use Qwerty or Dvorak?
<Mamarok> nope
<ryanakca> Mamarok: what's you're keyboard layout then? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Magic_commands
<Mamarok> Swiss, QWERTZ
<Mamarok> similar to the German one
<Mamarok> so Ctrl+SysRq+k should work
<Mamarok> oh, Alt instead of Ctrl, silly me!
<ryanakca> Mamarok: any luck?
<Mamarok> wait, I just had to reboot, X froze the computer after logout
<Mamarok> nah, still doesn't start
<Mamarok> brilliant, no Dolphin for me in RC3 :(
<Mamarok> and it was laready shaky in RC2
<Mamarok> already*
<Mamarok> not good :(
<Mamarok> I vaguely remember having seen a bug report about that today...
<ryanakca> Mamarok: an arch user was having similar issues, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66423
<Mamarok> and right now there seems to be another one in #kubuntu, moment...
<Mamarok> nope, other problem
<ryanakca> Mamarok: hmmm...openSUSE too, http://forums.opensuse.org/pre-release-beta/417666-m3-kde4-3-quite-unstable.html
<Mamarok> right, so we will have to talk to upstream
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Anyways, $self->takeBusHome(), bbiab
<Mamarok> ryanakca: cu
<Mamarok> looks like a dbus problem
<Mamarok> omg, now it took 5 minutes to open dolphin :(
<neversfelde> mhh, no Problems with dolphin here
<ScottK> Mamarok: Is it the same problems with file management using Konqueror (this will actually help narrow down the problem)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://packages.qa.debian.org/r/rsibreak/news/20090724T181719Z.html <- you can try rsibreak again.
<Quintasan> should I report kwin's retardness as a bug?
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: what's the problem?
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: well, I start kde session and everthing is soooo slow. Then I start KDE/Openbox session and everything is very fast and responsive. I tried turning off effects, deleted my config but it's still slow :/
<mgraesslin> hmm
<mgraesslin> which driver?
<Quintasan> radeon I'm afraid
<Quintasan> since radeon 9550 is not supported by fglrx
<mgraesslin> like we always say: probably driver bug
<mgraesslin> it would have been nice if ATI had supported those cards just have a year longer
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: hmm now that you mention it. KDE on my second computer with integrated Intel works just fine
<mgraesslin> so you are one of the lucky guys
 * JontheEchidna has a 5 year old i845G that works just as well as his nvidia card with linux
<JontheEchidna> which says something about the old nvidia drivers. They're slow and have tons of tearing with desktop effects on
<mgraesslin> it's so much luck - the setup works for one and for the other it's completely broken
<neversfelde> uh, I have a Windows Vista here, nice
<JontheEchidna> except that modprobe crashes during boot with my nvidia card, so I have to use the intel (which is a bit better w/ linux, honestly)
<neversfelde> is there something similar to XP?
<Quintasan> lol Vista
<neversfelde> yes, you say it
<neversfelde> and now I am going to install Service Pack 1
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You going to deal with rsibreak?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, yeah. I reopened the sync request linking to the qa site
<ScottK> Great.
 * JontheEchidna goes off to eat
<neversfelde> ah nellery, you are the MOTU I need
<neversfelde> :)
<nellery> neversfelde: hi :)
<neversfelde> do you have time to have a look at bilbo and bkodama on revu
<neversfelde> hi :)
<neversfelde> they need a second advocate
<nellery> neversfelde: sure
<neversfelde> cool
<ScottK-desktop> neversfelde: Could you write a MIR for xz-utils?
<ScottK-desktop> Needed for lzma support in Ark.
<neversfelde> ScottK-desktop: never done, but why not
<neversfelde> will last till tomorrow, but I put it on the todo
<ScottK-desktop> neversfelde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<neversfelde> k, should be ready tomorrow evening
<nellery> neversfelde: looking at bkodama, only thing I see is that the orig was originally packaged as a tar.bz2 on kde-look
<nellery> it should be mentioned on the changelog that you repackaged it
<neversfelde> nellery: I thought that is ok for karmic?
<JontheEchidna> Finally, 0 'new' bugs for kde4libs again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<nellery> is it? Wasn't aware of that.. looks all ok otherwise
<JontheEchidna> The page looks... beautiful ;.;
<neversfelde> dunno, JontheEchidna do you know about it?
<JontheEchidna> I usually don't bother. If the contents inside the tar changed I would, but since you didn't actually change the contents of the tar...
<JontheEchidna> you're just gzipping it instead of bzip2ing it
<neversfelde> mhh
<JontheEchidna> or that's how I see it, anyway
<nellery> alright, should be ok then
<nellery> oh, and I changed the maintainer to Ubuntu Developers fyi
<neversfelde> yep
<neversfelde> should I ask for an SRU on the motu mailinglist?
<nellery> neversfelde: uploaded
<neversfelde> nellery: thx
<neversfelde> that was bkodama?
<nellery> Yes
<neversfelde> are you looking at bilbo?
<Nightrose> why is the username in the microblogging applet set to "kubuntu" by default?
<Nightrose> that makes like no sense
<ScottK> Because that's the user name on  the live CD?
<Nightrose> not the live cd
<Nightrose> on my working system
<Nightrose> just upgraded to 4.3
<neversfelde> Nightrose: Jaunty?
<Nightrose> jep
<neversfelde> Nightrose: everything ok?
<neversfelde> except this username
<Nightrose> yea on my main PC everything seems to be working very smoothly
<Nightrose> and a lot faster than 4.2
<Nightrose> but on my eeepc the upgrade broke my kopete accounts
<Nightrose> no idea why or what is different from my main system
<Nightrose> they both have the same accounts in kopete
<neversfelde> ScottK-desktop: would you have a look at meta-kde, there is an updated version in ninjas
<neversfelde> Nightrose: do you have kopete-facebook installed?
<Nightrose> i didn't install it - so if it wasn't installed by some upgrade no
<neversfelde> it prevents my kopete from starting
<Nightrose> heh ok - well it starts fine and shows my contacts
<Nightrose> just none of my accounts got migrated
<neversfelde> that is not a problem here
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-25
<harolddong> is this where I can bring up issues I have with the 4.3 rc packages?
<Mamarok> I reported the Dolphin bug upstream: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201385
<ubottu> KDE bug 201385 in general "[regression] Dolphin either doesn't start or lags heavily (dbus error)" [Critical,New]
<shtylman> Riddell: evand merged the code... I will work closer with seele at the accessibility and we have already discussed a few changed that I will make this weekend :)
<lex79> ScottK: kdepim and kdeutils are still FTBS on amd64
<harolddong> I'm supposed to be able to assign activities to workspaces but when I do it always adds an extra workspace.  so if I have one workspace it gives me two and if I have 4 workspaces I end up with 5.
<harolddong> also I just installed the new rc packages and now the plasmoid network manager always shows the not connected icon even though its conected
<JontheEchidna> harolddong: bug 404309 is your second one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404309 in plasma-widget-network-manager "network manager plasmoid connects but shows "disconnected" icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404309
<JontheEchidna> it'd probably be best to report your first one at bugs.kde.org
<harolddong> okay thanks
<ScottK> lex79: Done
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can I set kubuntu bzr for digikam and kipi-plugins? or isn't it a good idea?
<JontheEchidna> Making a bzr repo would be a good idea
<lex79> yes, I mean making a bzr repo :)
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/keyboard.tar.gz --- and run keys.py for the adventurous :)
 * txwikinger wonders when there will be a plasma-desktop again which does not crash all the time
<harolddong> what would be the reason that my arent showing up after upgrading to the new rc packages?  the only thing that doesnt have the resource not available redx in the akonadi server configuration is birthdays & anniversaries
<harolddong> sorry I meant to say my contacts arent showing up
<harolddong> in kopete or kaddressbok
<harolddong> I'm getting an error 11 unable to lock /lbdata1 with akonadi.  what does this mean?
<harolddong> are the contacts still a kresource in 4.3 or have they gone over to akonadi now?
<jussio1> growl, my rc3 update x died, now I have no keyboard input. running on live cd...
<Nightrose> wasn't there a fix for the "you need to fork" problem with kpackagekit?
<Nightrose> i still can't install anything without getting that error
<Nightrose> wonder if anyone else manages
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see Debian Bug #538347?
<ubottu> Debian bug 538347 in qt4-x11 "CVE-2009-1725: WebKit in Apple Safari before 4.0.2 does not properly handle numeric ..." [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/538347
<jussio1> ok, i think ive totally borked my install after trying to chroot in and fix that rc3 upgrade issue... this ought to be fun
<ScottK> NCommander: How about qt4-x11 on our armel?
<NCommander> ScottK, pending on a Canonical RT request
<ScottK> NCommander: What's the issue?
<NCommander> ScottK, the lzma compression issue is resolved
<NCommander> ScottK, gcc 4.4 takes longer to build qt4-x11
<ScottK> Right, but it still doesn't make it.
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> So an even LONGER timeout?
<NCommander> ScottK, its simply a mater that the timeout needs an individual package bump
<NCommander> ScottK, no, we went back to 150 minutes, that was a red-hearing :-)
<NCommander> ScottK, 300 minutes should allow qt4-x11 to successfully finish
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Well it'd be nice to build a recent KDE on armel before 4.3 goes final ....
<shtylman> seele: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/keyboard.tar.gz ... download that and run the keys.py file. The idea here is that when selecting the keyboard in the installer the user would be presented with a graphical view...versus (or in addition to) the type random stuff here
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm going to look at building 4.2.98 on Debian/armel
<ScottK> So that should uncover any portability issues?
<shtylman> seele: potential points of concern are non standard keyboard layouts and whether that will be a problem... would it be possible to get some user testing/feedback on this so I know if it should go into the installer?
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah, but I'm not sure we'll be done compiling before release time goes (I also am not sure where to grab 4.2.98 tarballs)
<ScottK> shtylman: I have an installer request.
<shtylman> ScottK: lets hear it :)
<ScottK> NCommander: If it hasn't been uploaded to Debian, you can use our.
<NCommander> ScottK, it hasn't, we have the tarballs, I just dunno where they are
<ScottK> NCommander: In the archive.
<NCommander> nifty
<ScottK> shtylman: In the advanced section of the installer there are different options you can select like acpi=no or free software only.  For Karmic I think we need nomodeset as an option there.   I predict it will be popular.
<ScottK> NCommander: You'll also probabably want https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<shtylman> ScottK: advanced section?
<shtylman> are you referring to the command line arguments?
<shtylman> during boot?
<NCommander> ScottK, fun.
<ScottK> shtylman: I think it's F6 before you start the install.  Yes.
<ScottK> err before you start the live session.
<shtylman> ScottK: ok... that would have to probly be taken up with evand or cjwatson ... they know much more about that then I do ... I only do the pretty frontend work :)
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  Well I always forget to mention it when they are around.
<shtylman> ahh
<ScottK> shtylman: BTW it's looking good.
<shtylman> thx
<ScottK> NCommander: It's be kind of nice to get md5sum matching tarballs, so you  might as well use ours.  That's all we do with them too.
<NCommander> ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We want strigi 0.7 for Karmic, right?
<txwikinger> Anybody else having problems with plasma-desktop such that it crashes immediately during login?
<ScottK> Right. And we want a webkit based browser for our default: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/webkit.html
 * ScottK wonders if we have the people to have a webkit based browser in Main for Kubuntu?
<seele> shtylman: i dont see what keys.py is supposed to do. all it does is change my cursor
<shtylman> it *should* open up a window with a keyboard display
<shtylman> and let you choose keyboard layout/variants
<seele> uhm.. am i supposed to run this in karmic and not jaunty?
<shtylman> yea..karmic..
<shtylman> sorry.. about that
<shtylman> it uses some new pyqt signal/slot stuff... so I don't think it will work in jaunty
<seele> ah, it will have to wait until monday then, i'm not at home
<shtylman> ahh ok :)
<shtylman> (I can modify it to work in jaunty...would take 2 sec if you like)
<seele> hmm.. actually, it will have to wait until i figure out what is going on with x on my home computer :-/
<shtylman> haha
<seele> i'm getting weird mouse problems where it double clicks or does weird dragging
<shtylman> interesting....
<seele> and #kubuntu had me rerun the xorg config which broke everything
<shtylman> awww
<seele> and took an hour to figure out how to fix it, and my mouse is still not working
<shtylman> is your mouse wireless?
<seele> really annoying, can't use anything requireing mouse manipulation
<seele> yeah
<shtylman> sure it isn't low on batteries?
<seele> no, it has a charging station
<seele> and it was fully charged
<shtylman> that happens when wireless mice run low simetimes.. ahh ok
<seele> but anyway.. ping me monday and i can look at it again
<shtylman> ok...will do
<doskias> is there a roderick greening in here?
<Bille> hi
<Bille> who's responsible for packaging the NetworkManager plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, there's a new release? It has some fixes for rather visible bugs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I remember seeing some mail about a 0.7 rc.
<Bille> txwikinger_work: ping
<ScottK> It integrates some nepomuk stuff that is part of 4.3.
<JontheEchidna> it should also fix bug 336161, which a minion or I should SRU (it's been requested by upstream too)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336161 in strigi "Crashes on right click properties(Jaunty)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336161
<Bille> who's a responible developer/packager here?
<Bille> * responsible
 * ScottK is regulalry called irresponsible.
<Bille> not you then...
<ScottK> regularly even.
<Bille> Riddell appears to be out
<dtchen> what's the issue, Bille?
<Bille> dtchen: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201425
<ubottu> KDE bug 201425 in Plasma Widget "plasma-desktop crashes before any other application is loaded after update" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<Bille> it should not be packaged and i need someone to do something about it quickly
<ScottK> Bille: Is that from a PPA?
<Bille> ScottK: how would i know? i'm just an upstream distributor. one of your guys reported it
<Bille> s/distributor/developer/
<ScottK> Bille: Ah.  Sorry.  I didn't realize.
 * ScottK will look into it.
<Bille> Ralph Jahnke is txwikinger_work
<ScottK> Bille: Do you know what revision it was that caused this to crash?
<ScottK> It's in 11 different PPAs right now, so it'd help to know which one it came from: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=plasma-widget-network-manager
<Bille> ScottK: no, anything after r987522 is shark infested
<ScottK> Bille: That helps.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> !info plasma-applet-networkmanagement
<ubottu> Package plasma-applet-networkmanagement does not exist in jaunty
<apachelogger> !info plasma-applet-networkmanagement karmic
<ubottu> Package plasma-applet-networkmanagement does not exist in karmic
<apachelogger> god darn it
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget, not applet
<apachelogger> wth?
<apachelogger> upstream calls it plasma-applet
<apachelogger> debian should get their stuff together :P
<apachelogger> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement karmic
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~svn980510-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 493 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<JontheEchidna> upstream said widget
<apachelogger> check the desktop file :P
<JontheEchidna> check the "Add Widgets" entry in the cashew :P
<apachelogger> so upstream needs to get their stuff together
<Bille> ScottK: there will be a release very shortly but that code is like nitroglycerine in a paint shaker ok?
<ScottK> Bille: Understand.  From what I can see it doesn't look like it came from us directly.
 * ScottK is still trying to find it.
<apachelogger> Bille: I doubt the package is distributed by us
<apachelogger> since the version in current development branch of kubuntu is from r980510 I highly doubt that one of our backport repositories carries a later version than that
<apachelogger> txwikinger_work might just have done a source compile :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, did I not tell you that currently we're still using the old plasma-widget-network-manager package fro r96xxx in karmic due to a typo on the transitional package for -networkmanagement?
<apachelogger> no
<Bille> i read Ubuntu 9.04 and "an upgrade of kde" as a package user
<Bille> anyway, hopefully he reads the bugmail and this scrollback and gets the picture
<Bille> anyway back to coding
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I had a patch to throw off to riddell, but it was alpha freeze at the time. I'll throw it at him next time I see him
<apachelogger> the experimental ppa carries r966653
<apachelogger> no clue where he got the package from
<ScottK> Don't see any PPAs that have it either.
<Bille> good, then i won't get buried under more reports. i have enough to handle from the snapshots shipped on other kubuntu releases.
<Tm_T> hi Bille
<Bille> Tm_T: hi
<maco> im failing at end-user support
<maco> i thought i knew how to make libdvdcss2, libdvdread4, and libdvdnav4 play nice with both totem and dragon...apparently not. and not with kaffeiene either it seems
<neversfelde> ScottK: MIR is work in progress, but I have to work this evening, so I can finish not before tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Sounds good.  They can be a pain to do.
<ScottK> NCommander: I do have a vague recollection of kdegames having a portability problem last time we could build armel.  That just needs libs, so if you could build 4.2.98 libs and see if kdegames will build, you could probably do that before 4.3 gets released.
<NCommander> ScottK, I knew about games :-/
<NCommander> ScottK, but building debs is a PITA :-/
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll see if I can do something though, I have armel QT4 debs handy from building it on RIMU
<JontheEchidna> bug 404628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404628 in kcm-gtk "New upstream relesae (kcm-gtk 0.5.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404628
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need to put the tarball on the launchpad project as well
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> if I can figure out how
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:
<apachelogger> create a release
<apachelogger> then add a download to that release :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go to the trunk series
<apachelogger> there create a milestone
<apachelogger> then create a releas for that milestone
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/kcm-gtk/trunk/0.5.1
<JontheEchidna> kopete-facebook needs a rebuild upload: bug 394975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394975 in kopete-facebook "signal: Segmentation fault" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394975
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: reuploading
<JontheEchidna> great
<bobesponja> I get notifications when my contacts get online with kopete even though I checked off the option in RC3 karmic
<bobesponja> does that happen to you too people? :)
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r11 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/kde.rb: Compare 4.2.2 with 4.3rc3
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-26
<OldSchool> ug
<OldSchool> cia bot needs to die
 * JontheEchidna has a paperkut
<JontheEchidna> in the name of papercuts: kde svn 1002459
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1002459&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1002459
<JontheEchidna> now I'll just need to find time to get my layout-fu up to aseigo's liking
<vorian> http://machinecrusade.net/goodbyesteve.jpg
<JontheEchidna> D:
<vorian> wednesday is my last day \o/
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's the sign at your real place of work?
<vorian> yep
<JontheEchidna> haha, sweet
<vorian> i wanted to do a forkbomb, but we didn't have the right characters
<JontheEchidna> well, sweet @ the sign. I don't claim to know the conditions surrounding your departure
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vorian> I'm more than happy to quit
<vorian> i gave a long notice too
<vorian> so, everyone is happy
<JontheEchidna> seems konq has had this sort of trouble in the past: kde svn 853987
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=853987&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 853987 | Sync default value with the one in konqueror.kcfg. Ouch. This code should use kconfigxt.
 * JontheEchidna agrees
<neversfelde> Bug #404839 needs a sponsor
<neversfelde> mhh, no bot around https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-windowlist/+bug/404839
<Tm_T> and people wonder why we like our bots
<Tm_T> neversfelde: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2009-July/000590.html
<Tm_T> back to lurking ->
<_Sime> sip4 in karmic claims to depend on libjs-jquery...
<_Sime> porkchops!
<_Sime> wow, libboost1.37-dev drags in 332MB (on disk) of related stuff.
<shtylman> so my webcam doesn't work on the new kernel...
<shtylman> oh well... :(
<claydoh> my laptop doesn't work on the new kernel :(
<ScottK> claydoh: Nice job on the Alpha 3 release notes.
<JontheEchidna> bug 404930
<JontheEchidna> no ubottu D:
<shtylman> wow...new kmail is pretty fantastic...
<maco> new kmail?
<shtylman> well..new to me
<shtylman> I never used kmail before
<shtylman> only the old 3.5 one
<shtylman> not the kde4 one
<shtylman> but I like many of the stuff they have added and cleanedup
<maco> ah ok
<_Sime> is it stable?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: to making a new bzr repo, I tried with
<lex79> bzr push bzr+ssh://kubuntu-members@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/digikam/ubuntu
<lex79> Launchpad user 'kubuntu-members' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<lex79> :(
 * JontheEchidna usually makes the new repos in launchpad itself
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/dikikam
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/digikam
<lex79> done, thanks :)
 * shtylman +1 konversation alpha
<Riddell> evening
<lex79> uff....
<lex79> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+addbranch
<lex79> how to regiister without +junk ?
<Riddell> lex79: mostly you just push it to the desired location
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~<user>/<project>/<branch>
<JontheEchidna> lex79: register the branch from the upstream project's page in launchpad
<lex79> JontheEchidna: there is no branch from the upstream for kipi-plugins
<JontheEchidna> ah, no kipi-plugins project?
<lex79> uhm no
<JontheEchidna> you would want to register a kipi-plugins project on launchpad
<lex79> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/kipi-plugins
<JontheEchidna> after you register kipi-plugins, then you'll be able to add the branch
<lex79> ok thanks
<Riddell> "Harald Sitter (apachelogger) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members team"  yay!
<jussi01_> hrm
<jussi01_> severely broken system... yum yum
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know if there was a resolution to Bille's network manager issue yesterday?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: We determined that we weren't shipping a too-new svn, and that the user had compiled it himself but still reported as using ubuntu packages
<Riddell> ok, that's a nice resolution
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: by the way, it seems klipper doesn't like the .desktop translation doman stuff: bug 362860
<JontheEchidna> Mind if I assign it to you since you know the most about that?
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> yeah go ahead
<jussi01_> so, was updating to the RC3, it borked, and hung (dropped x). I tried to boot in, had no inputs. so dropped to recovery console, tried to update. not sure what went wrong, but Im now at the following message: update-initramfs: generating /boot/initrd... cpio ./sbin/udevadm: cannot stat no such file or dir.
<jussi01_> if some one feels like telling me how to fix that, you are most welcome ;)
<JontheEchidna> jussi01_: a similar problem got me good. I had to reinstall.
<jussi01_> JontheEchidna: yeps, im feeling like that might happen, but Im desparately trying to avoid it...
<JontheEchidna>  I think we both rebooted while it was generating the initramfs
<JontheEchidna> not surprising since that's one of the parts of the upgrade that takes a little bit of time to complete
<jussi01_> quite possibly. so theres nothing do able about it? nothing to try?
<JontheEchidna> maybe recovery mode, and then try to complete the upgrade, if you can figure how to set up networking in recovery mode
<jussi01_> JontheEchidna: thats where I am now. no worky
<JontheEchidna> or maybe you could try re-running update-initramfs?
<jussi01_> how would I do that?`
<JontheEchidna> sudo update-initramfs
 * jussi01_ goes to try, brb
<JontheEchidna> you may need to be in the root console
<jussi01_> yeah, Im there. its asking me for a switch...
<jussi01_> hrm, am I wanting to create a new one, or update the current one?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> updating the current one couldn't hurt
<jussi01_> yeah, I spose things cant get any worse...
<jussi01_> :P
<jussi01_> brb, gonna try it
<JontheEchidna> computer over, viruses = very yes
<jussi01_> ok, that give the same error message. ill let you know how it goes with creating a new one...
<jussi01_> JontheEchidna: nope. Im going to try force removing the kernel in question, then dpkg --configure -a : does that sound sane to you?
<shtylman> Riddell: I think the todolist should be re-orged so that the status is on the far right side... like on the old todo list (probly no need to do it for this todo list) but a good idea for the next one... much easier to see what has been done
<Riddell> go for it
<JontheEchidna> jussi01_: can't get any worse, I guess
<jussi01_> JontheEchidna: its screwed. Im going to reinstall... sigh.
 * jussi01_ wishes he could just reinstall the linux parts and leave the rest intact...
<jussi01_>  
<dtchen> jussi01_: err, usually you can work around that error by forcibly reinstalling udev and regenerating an initramfs
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: ahoy, I need you to poke a bit in the packaging issues highlighted by david in his latest mail about translations
<apachelogger> writing a mail right now
 * apachelogger always sends with wrong email address :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyway, mail sent and queued in kubuntu-devel ;-)
<Riddell> I don't see it in the moderation queue
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> autorejected
<apachelogger> bad behaviour :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: sent again
<Riddell> only way to keep the moderation sane
<apachelogger> Riddell: increase amount of mods :P
 * apachelogger subscribes his gmail address
<apachelogger> actually, if mailman would support alias addresses it would be very useful too
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll fix up pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> uploaded
<shtylman> anyone know if there is a way to detect (in python) if compositing is turned on?
<shtylman> or enabled?
<shtylman> I need to run different sets of code depending on if compositing is on or not
<apachelogger> shtylman: I guess you can query it via dbus from kwin
<shtylman> lordy...
<mgraesslin> shtylman: KWindowSystem also provides a method to check if compositing is enabled
<shtylman> mgraesslin: :)
<mgraesslin> that one also works if you have Compiz
<shtylman> mgraesslin: worked like a charm
 * apachelogger likes kwindowsystem from now on
<mgraesslin> it's awesome :-)
<shtylman> Riddell: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/installer_dialog.png
<shtylman> thoughts?
<shtylman> that would replace the standard looking dialog that pops up when detecting disks and whatnot...
<shtylman> (when there is not compositing, it just doesn't have the shadow under it...but is still rounded)
<Mamarok> gah, I'm sick of idiots who tell people to use pulseaudio in #kubuntu for 9.04 :( we are the ones who get the users whining in #amarok later
<Riddell> shtylman: looks lovely
<shtylman> Riddell: think so... don't think it takes the re-theming too far? ... I had that concern potentially, but found that this dialog looked better than a standard *window* based dialog
<shtylman> which now seems to stand out too much... :/
<Riddell> if it works I don't see why not
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r12 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/ (kde.rb lib/orphansparser.rb): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: lib/orphansparser.rb:
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: * listTags(amount=3) to list possible tag names
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: * getRevision(tag) to return revision of tag name
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: * Workaround bug where svn switch to in the way of svn up *shrug*
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: kde.rb:
<shtylman> true...
<CIA-30> Kubuntu: * Only hardcode revision of previous series' KDE tag
 * apachelogger declares bzr-cia a fail and kills the bot
<ScottK> Looks like RC3 built on all archs except, of course, armel.
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> networkmanager plamsoid fails to build
<apachelogger> poor icecream cluster worked for nothing :(
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who is going to repair amarok-nightly?
 * shtylman not it
 * vorian needs an arm machine
 * vorian gives apachelogger a big hug
<vorian> late birthday hug
<apachelogger> uh, the huggles!
 * apachelogger rehugs vorian
 * apachelogger also hugs shtylman
<lex79> digikam and kipi-plugins are in bzr now
<jussi01_> dtchen: Ive just come in and seen that... havent reinstalled yet, Ill give it a try! thanks!!
<Riddell> ryanakca: about?
<jussi01_> hrm, is this a  paper cut bug or something else... When copying, the copying notification popup needs to be expandable to see the full path.
<jussi01_> err paperkut :D
<ScottK> The armel thing is apparently down to needing a longer timeout to build qt4-x11 on armel.
<ScottK> It's been requested, so we're close.
<Riddell> ScottK: can't we just turn off lzma for armel?
<ScottK> Riddell: lzma is solved.  It's something gcc 4.4ish now.
<jussi01_> ScottK: are you familiar with an imx 31 from free scale_ would our arm builds run on it?
<ScottK> jussi01_: I'm not.  NCommander is the one who knows such stuff.
<jussi01_> ScottK: ok then, Ill seek him out... :D
<ScottK> You already have ....
<jussi01_> Are we in his "likely around" timezone?
<ScottK> He lives in -0400
<jussi01_> ok, so hopefully he will turn up soon :)
<jussi01_> its getting close to bed  time here... after midnight
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping poke call
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: am I the best looking dev ever?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: of course
 * apachelogger bzr pushes
<Nightrose> right after fregl
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> biased!
<Nightrose> maybe
<Nightrose> a little
 * apachelogger waits for lp
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor r63
<apachelogger> Argument > Config > Default
<apachelogger> most awesome documentation line ever :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe now if I could use that with git... :/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> true
 * Nightrose needs to figure out how to do the whole tagging thing in git
<apachelogger> god damnit
<apachelogger> you know, I told you that I need to refactor it towards that direction :P
<apachelogger> but ye nahd
<Nightrose> what?
<Nightrose> i didn't!
<apachelogger> you did!
<apachelogger> were whining about minor bugs :P
<Nightrose> *lol* for sure
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I suppose git tag is the way to go
<jussi01> dtchen: you rock my world!!!! THANK YOU!!!
<Nightrose> probably - still needs tarball sorted out
<apachelogger> well, that is easy :P
 * apachelogger is wondering though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: since doc and l10n are in SVN... how would we tag that?
<apachelogger> would need independent tag, or we import into git, which is darn slow and looses history
<apachelogger> Nightrose: for the time being: how about mirroring git master to SVN
<apachelogger> that way you don't have to worry about that kinda stuff for now :P
<Nightrose> no - scripty gets confused by that - amarok dir in svn is being deleted right now
<apachelogger> too bad
<apachelogger> well, then, make your choice
<apachelogger> indepdent tag in KDE SVN or git add po
<Nightrose> the latter i guess
<apachelogger> ok
<Nightrose> not sure though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, get it discussed
<Nightrose> needs some input from ian
<apachelogger> anyway, unless I come up with a super awesome design that restructures the libs in a way that they become less dependent on each other and on SVN the best I can do is branch a git version of the script
<apachelogger> maybe have src, l10n and doc as classes with common functions and create srcSVN, l10nSVN and docSVN as implemenations of those
<apachelogger> or create a proxy class around src, l10n and doc and then implement that as svn, probably easier to control frontendwise
 * apachelogger needs to ponder
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, just got in, what can I do for you?
<shtylman> ryanakca: I can't click on any content link below #9... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ryanakca> shtylman: known and annoying issue, bug 389233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389233 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] title underlines overlap table of contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389233
<shtylman> ryanakca: cool, just making sure :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Dell mini 10v has a multimedia key to control wifi on/off and seems to get a reasonable keyboard event.  Any thoughts on what package should deal with that?
<ScottK> It's currently not working
<Riddell> network manager applet should
<Riddell> in a perfect world, I doubt there's any code for it
<shtylman> Riddell: is the network manager getting love from sebas this cycle?
<Riddell> shtylman: from wstephenson it is, although no guarantee it'll ever be ready
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> and what about that giant block of artwork todo we have untouched/unassigned?
<shtylman> is that for later?
<shtylman> oh...and do we know yet if our version of oo is with the kde4 patches?
<shtylman> those have a one or two small bugs in the file picker...but beyond that we can press forward and remove kde3 libs I think
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-26
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Hungarian translation is ready for beta testing^^
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726053955-cror389slbob90t7 * src/AccessToken.h fix include
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726055917-7g8r7z90xa9ns87i * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h) connect signal to signal rather than going via a slot (esp since the slot is private)
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726061826-w0726y7tjh4r3upo * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h AuthHandler.cpp) less debugging more doing
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726070456-v3pf4d5ujvwiamxw * src/HttpDaemon.cpp random cleanup
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726074717-s6vj0z69qlzk23d7 * src/CMakeLists.txt install dbus xml file
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726075759-3tspk231cvktig2j * src/ (18 files in 4 dirs) ubuntuone-auth -> ubuntu-sso
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses> o/
<Quintasan> Anyone knows where Akonadi or KAddressbook stores information? http://imagebin.ca/view/1rs91W.html  <--- I'm not using these anymore and they popped out after reinstall
<ulysses> Quintasan: Are you ready with Muon's polish translation?
<Quintasan> almost
<Quintasan> I'm working on my system now, but I can get over with it now if needed
<apachelogger> rekonq crash no 22
<ulysses> There's one more file that should be translated: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/playground-libs/qaptbatch.pot
<apachelogger> still no ptrace
<Quintasan> ulysses: well, no problem
<Quintasan> grrr
<ulysses> Quintasan: JontheEchidna told me that Muon Beta will be released n wednesday, so the translation should be ready before wednesday ;)
<Quintasan> deleting .config/akonadi/* did not solve the problem :/
 * apachelogger is wondering how one should pull off a sensible oauth token storage if fancy ubuntuone uses two realms and realms are the only somewhat unique identifier
<apachelogger> brrrrrrr
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who wants to write a Kubuntu team report?
 * apachelogger looks at ulysses
<Riddell> apachelogger: for what?
<Riddell> apachelogger: just read dholbach's e-mail and still none the wiser what it's for
<apachelogger> community building
<apachelogger> stop for a minute and look how awesome we are by reflecting our archivements of the near past
 * apachelogger doesnt know no other use to team reports than that ^^
<apachelogger> "To ensure the wider Ubuntu community knows what different people are working, teams are expected to provide short monthly reports of what they are working on. This helps us all know what the project as a whole is working on. "
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> community building :P
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<apachelogger> Riddell: so I threw a kwallet patch at the desktopcouch people and hope they will do something good with it
<apachelogger> will do the same for the u1 syncdaemon in a bit
<ulysses> apachelogger: me?:o
<apachelogger> also I discovered that we now have ubuntu-sso, which is ubuntuone-login rebranded and with different dbus interface (of course not maintaining compability...)
<apachelogger> so I started overriding that with the same name using my ubuntuone-auth, which is in pretty good shape again and should work just fine
<Riddell> apachelogger: apparantly there's only two weeks until suggested pencil's down
<apachelogger> well, suggested is suggested so that one week is left for documentation and stuff ... which is produced on the fly here anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: once I have landed my patches for u1 and desktopcouch and got things to work on maverick we can go into proper alpha + api revu + string revu + translation
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726092750-tkw3uu1gvt62r95r * src/com.ubuntu.sso.service.in update service file
<apachelogger> ulysses: sure, why not? ;)
<ulysses> I'm only a translator:(
<apachelogger> ulysses: is that a problem?
<ulysses> let me read dholbach's mail
<ulysses> apachelogger: a link to the mail?
<apachelogger> ulysses: he just asked councils to keep on getting reports
<apachelogger> nothing worth reading really :)
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso's heap is smaller than libqca ^^
 * apachelogger finds qoauth's internal design as weird as the external one :S
<jussi> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> jussi: my mosquito bites are getting worse!
<apachelogger> jussi: pongo
<jussi> Riddell: aww
<jussi> apachelogger: so... kubotu. and fluffy website... 
<jussi> like I said... going away
<jussi> Ive still got all your data, just need to move it somewhere
<apachelogger> but where ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: up to you...
<jussi> fluffy can probably go to ubottu.com, but I need to talk with tsimpson about whether kubotu can go there
<jussi> I have extremely limited net atm, so Im not able to do much
<jussi> apachelogger: oh, and quickly, dent while kubotu is here :D
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent @jussi01 is taking away my only gateway to identica :(
<kubotu> status updated
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> jussi: well, it would be good to have it on ubottu.com because I am not terribly good at finding hosting resources ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: Ill see what we can do.
<jussi> we have like 7 bots on there already...
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> ...I think fregl could surely find fluffy a new home...
<Quintasan> trololol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do you need a shell for bot?
<jussi> apachelogger: fluffy can be on that machine, it doesnt eat that much
<apachelogger> Quintasan: very much so
<apachelogger> jussi: not yet ;)
<jussi> I think it might already be synced, I just havent pointed addresses there yet
<Quintasan> I'm writing from a one, I can't guarantee it is 100% stable but it worked so far
<Quintasan> so, I think I could host it here
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> rekonq was eating half my cpu 
<apachelogger> how jolly nice of it
<jussi> apachelogger: give me a couple of days and we can check resources with tsimpson
 * Quintasan wonder why ubuntu won't provide shells for that
 * apachelogger hugs jussi
<Quintasan> s/ubuntu/canonical
<apachelogger> Quintasan: security
<jussi> Quintasan: they do, but no root :P 
<apachelogger> same reason we cannot put up a new version of our own site -.-
<Quintasan> :/
<jussi> anyway, I need to go, so if you need kubotu, use it now...
<apachelogger> no need here
<apachelogger> I dented what I had to dent :P
<JontheEchidna> nice: http://kde-look.org/poll/index.php?poll=256
<Riddell> today's daily CD in a decent state
<Riddell> and now I have working backtraces, yay!
<Riddell> now let's just see if I can get rekonq to crash
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1154874 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Use the legally-binding copyright symbol rather than (c)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nice poll :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is kubuntu_91_phonon_forget_option.diff upstream? or making its way therre?
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ripped it from opensuse, let me see if their diff header had anything on whether or not it would be upstreamed
<JontheEchidna> (some of their headers do)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: probably sandsmark is the chap to ask
<JontheEchidna> Signed-off-by: Lubos Lunak
<JontheEchidna> Patch-upstream: no (maybe later)
<JontheEchidna> curious
<JontheEchidna> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=609396
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 609396 in KDE4 Workspace "Removed Sound Devices dialogue haunts roaming users" [Major,Closed: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> looks like the plan to upstream it, but haven't
<JontheEchidna> no reason we can't beat them to the punch I suppose ;)
<Riddell> hmm, I still get pinentry popping up under all my other windows by taking the key input
<shadeslayer_> uh
<shadeslayer_> --> shadeslayer_ (~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer) has joined #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer_> * Topic for #kubuntu-devel is "Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting, Monday 19:00UTC, #ubuntu-meeting | http://tinyurl.com/28vjuea | KDE 4.5 Packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging"
<shadeslayer_> * Topic set by shadeslayer!~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer on Sat Jul 24 08:52:40 2010
<shadeslayer_> wth
<shadeslayer_> ohhhhh i see
<shadeslayer_> nvm
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sandsmark has a better approach that I am following. I think we have won some "points" by asking and such :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: score :)
<apachelogger> do we need council quorum at the meeting?
<Quintasan> another rc?
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> !agenda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agenda
<apachelogger> !meeting
<ubottu> Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: eh?
<shadeslayer> rekonq defaults? what does that mean :P
<shadeslayer> and.. just fyi... i think we should set the home page as the kubuntu site i.e kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> in rekonq that is
<apachelogger> aha
 * apachelogger better stays in upper austria and attends the meeting than travel to graz
<apachelogger> :S
 * shadeslayer pokes ttf-mscorefonts-installer with kubuntu stick of doom
 * apachelogger could try tomorrow morning 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are you doing those packages?
<Quintasan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: arent you doing some too?
<shadeslayer> and yes im working on kdebase
<Quintasan> I did libs and had to go
<shadeslayer> frickin stupid uni
<shadeslayer> wants Times New Roman in report :/
<shadeslayer> did someone sync plasma-widget-fastuserswitch ?
<shadeslayer> bug 609448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609448 in Ubuntu "Sync plasma-widget-fastuserswitch 0.2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609448
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> QUrl is supreme!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also i is sick
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only canonical sysadmins can IRc
<apachelogger> IIRC even
<shadeslayer> :(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell's archive day is tommorrow, he'll probably get around to syncing it then. (especially if you ask nicely :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: he already has it noted....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right ^
<shadeslayer> sf is slooooooowwwww
<ScottK> apachelogger: re konqueror + webkit, not that I know of.
 * apachelogger sees a way to not have crashy browsers but at the same time make use of webkitness then ;)
<shadeslayer> btw... should i invite someone from rekonq team ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, those two reports you made to b.k.o the other day against rekonq turned out to be KIO problems that should be fixed in RC3
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<apachelogger> yaya
<Quintasan> grrr
<apachelogger> still eats more RAMz
<Quintasan> kdelibs svn is still not fixxxord
<JontheEchidna> nom nom
<Quintasan> :///
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We need to know if there's reasonable hope it'll get a lot less crashy very quickly.
<apachelogger> and eat less RAMz
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> They don't need to come to the meeting.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The crashing solves that.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> all your RAM are belongs to nepomuk, akonoadi, desktopcouch and amarok
<Quintasan> Cookies for ScottK 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: you made snot come out my nose :P
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Quintasan> Everything according to the plan!
<Quintasan> Why isnt cdbs pulled by -dev-tools?
<Quintasan> In lucid at least
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we shall pray to god that all crashes I get are of the kio kind
<apachelogger> crash counter is now at 30
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :o
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> is there a tool to remove all hyperlinks from a doc?
<shadeslayer> like i copy paste some stuff into OOo
<shadeslayer> brr.. nvm.. seems my logic worked
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I hope that you realise we are stalled until we can find a fix for that python crap?
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i know
 * shadeslayer is counting on apachelogger/python dev to fix
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your time to rant
<shadeslayer> i did it last time
<Quintasan> I hoped on pulling some strings first
<Quintasan> ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am no pyth0rn haxx0r
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no one loves neon... were orphaned 
<ScottK> Quintasan: Because CDBS is entirely avoidable and so there's no reason to punish someone by installing it if they've managed not to need it.
<apachelogger> I am the one who rewrites pyth0rn in superior Qt
<apachelogger> superior Qt where QUrl returns QList<QPair<QString, QString> > for no good reason
<Quintasan> > QList<QPair<QString, QString> >
<Quintasan> this calls for some banhammer
<Quintasan> what an abomination
<apachelogger> actually it is a beauty
<apachelogger> just not very handy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: our new default image viewing app for kubuntu 10.10 : http://imgur.com/CCMrp
<Quintasan> why so simple?
<Quintasan> :<
<shadeslayer> id like to keep it simple
<shadeslayer> also image path is hardcoded
<shadeslayer> :P
 * Quintasan <3 gwneview
<Quintasan> gwenview*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: my app takes up <5 MB
<shadeslayer> can gwenview do that ? 
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> bulldog98: where did you put your kdevelop-php package?
<shadeslayer> oh oh .. was kdevplatform sponsored?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thanks for ack 
<apachelogger> by the supremacy of QtI made http://paste.ubuntu.com/469348/ into http://paste.ubuntu.com/469350/
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> did I break kde-sc-dev-latest?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i uploaded that package
<Quintasan> kde-sc-dev-latest: Breaks: kdepimlibs5-dev (< 4:4.4.95) but 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<shadeslayer> you uploaded a new one?
<shadeslayer> apparently not...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: which means you need to uploade kdepimlibs
<shadeslayer> *upload
<Quintasan> man, you are giving me additional work
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: switch machines and i can do kdepimlibs
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I hope you aren't serious about replacing Gwenview.  That's pretty much not going to happen.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hah... you took that seriously .. lol
<shadeslayer> the buttons dont even work
<shadeslayer> thats just my Qt test app
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz gnome klippy http://imgur.com/lUoCG
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726135811-smlih2mit5c7c5tr * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h AuthHandler.cpp HttpDaemon.cpp) more performance, less heap, more reliable, more generic, simply put more awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that aint got notthing to do with gnome but sun
<apachelogger> let the sun shine
<shadeslayer> still looks gnomeish
<apachelogger> leeeeet the sun shine
<apachelogger> llala
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is cause it is tha gtk plus
 * shadeslayer thinks he should pop some more pills to make the pain go away
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726140114-fa88qy7gkdyv490a * src/AccessToken.cpp all your RAM are belong to my memleaks!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubotu got good ones, if only that poor bugger were around
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there is still a memleak
<apachelogger> odd
 * apachelogger fires up the valgrind
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does you detect memleaks?
<apachelogger> with the valgrind
<apachelogger> or by looking at the codez
<ScottK> kwave needs porting to Qt 4.7: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52468474/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kwave_0.8.5-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> if only i could codez
<shadeslayer> and had time to codez
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha... imageview : http://pastebin.ca/1908571
<shadeslayer> ( thats what im calling my app :P )
<shadeslayer> gah
<apachelogger> pornviewer?
<shadeslayer> whut? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/k1S8F5UV
<shadeslayer> just 996 bytes... bytes
<ScottK> NC|Alaska: Vacation or work?  Any chance you can fix kde4libs soon?
<shadeslayer> oh goody.. kdebase is borked http://pastebin.com/LQkryepR
<shadeslayer> runtime
<shadeslayer> uh oh
 * shadeslayer thought he fix0red the patch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no no it can be any between 996 and 90k 
<apachelogger> also if every KDE dev would say "just 996 bytes" your system would be eaten in less than 5 minutes after boot :P
<shadeslayer> ok suppose i fixed a patch with quilt edit file.cpp and then did quilt refresh, what do i do to save the patch? or did quilt refresh do that?
 * apachelogger thinks that there is some flux that causes ubuntu-sso to appear leaking but in fact it does not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: quilt refresh did update the patch on the top of the applied stack
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: uploaded kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> my ubuntu-sso is consuming 1180 if not doing anything (of which the biggest part is libqca just for the record ;))
<apachelogger> the pyth0rn thing consumes 8928 doing nothing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude how do you pass valgrind log to kcachegrind?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/hvwLX1hW << does that look right?
<shadeslayer> regarding this http://pastebin.com/LQkryepR
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whate are you trying to fix there? Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i had to refresh the patch
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_89_strigi_ram_detection.diff
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> the error you pasted is because it cannot find the KIdleTime header
<apachelogger> ../../../../nepomuk/services/strigi/strigiservice.cpp:31:21: error: KIdleTime: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> supposedly strigiservice.cpp holds #include <KIdleTime> at that line
<JontheEchidna> (btw, that patch can go now that we are disabling strigi outright)
<Riddell> ScottK: I've uploaded kde4libs to the arm PPA, hopefully my patch does the right thing
<shadeslayer> i had to refresh patch since it did not apply
<Riddell> NC|Alaska: ^^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can it?
<JontheEchidna> yes, delete it
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: is it possible to get debuild to install the deps itself?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: apt-get build-dep.
<shadeslayer> of course :S
<shadeslayer> ScottK++
<ScottK> Riddell: Clearly we can't have rekonq for Maverick.  Upstream is not supporting Qt 4.7/KDE 4.5. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=239005#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 239005 in general "rekonq crash when closing tabs" [Crash,Resolved: invalid]
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ I think rekonq is out.
<shadeslayer> aww
<shadeslayer> ScottK: works for me too
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<ScottK> I don't see we have much of a choice.
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: u1 syncd patch also thrown at appropriate people
<Riddell> ScottK: we need to check if that'll change for rekonq 1.0 but yeah it's not looking good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the rekonq bugs are thread related and don't seem to be easily reproducable with given circumstances, but they do occur too frequently to be shippable
<shadeslayer> :(
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726145249-4didkyg4tw1ks81f * src/AccessToken.cpp proxy support
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw, will it be possible to ship konqueror with webkitpart
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's an option, it would need people to look into it and see if it's stable and the konqueror config dialogue actually does want it says
<shadeslayer> ok... but its really a shame.... someone who tries kubuntu for the first time, cant browse sites properly with konqueror
<Quintasan> I failed :S
<Quintasan> uploaded without ~ppa1
<Quintasan> grrr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe
<shadeslayer> runtim is still building
<shadeslayer> setting up cowbuilder side by side
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I even uploaded to neon
<Quintasan> stupid aliases
<Quintasan> I need to clean this crap
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whut :P
<Quintasan> why on earth delete packages disappered
 * Quintasan needs to type url by hand
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So all we need is a Qt webkit browser that's suitable.
<shadeslayer> yep
 * ScottK tried arora again and it seems somewhat functional, but slow.
<ScottK> It is at least less crashy than rekonq.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if we switch to konqueror.. i beg of you... use webkitpart
<apachelogger> I tell you
<apachelogger> konqueror + webkitpart
<apachelogger> = win
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How does one set the up for testing?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^?
<Quintasan> it works with facebook?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: quit easy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How, not how hard is it.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is kwebkit in konqueror
<shadeslayer> ScottK: install kpart-webkit
<Quintasan> ScottK: sudo aptitude install webkitkde
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: that's for maverick? :P
<ScottK> Which?
<JontheEchidna> webkitpart is not an option, as it causes half of the options in konqueror to become ineffective, due to their integration with the KHTML part
 * ScottK is asking for Maverick.
<apachelogger> you get all the benefits of long serving allandeverything browser and the super fast webkittens
<Quintasan> ScottK: then disregard mine
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: then keditfiletype text/html
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: better than crashy crashy bang bang still
<shadeslayer> then embedding tab > move webkitpart to top
 * apachelogger does think we should use flipping firefox though
<Quintasan> do not even consider this
 * ScottK likes Chromium, but it's not suitable for Main, really.
<Quintasan> I call it FaggotFox
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah chromium++
<shadeslayer> too bad it cant go to main
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not funny nor suitable for the channel.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What is it you're worried about not working right with the webkit part?
<shadeslayer> i was about to ask that :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: I was referring to the program itself, not to users
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: half of the options in Konqueror's config dialog are tied to KHTML, and don't affect the webkit part
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so switching to webkit part "breaks" these options, in effect.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I understand, it's still not appropriate language for the channel.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I see.
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/extragear/base/kwebkitpart/TODO
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fix'd kdepimlibs upload
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> at the bottom is stuff that is in khtml but not the kpart 
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Of the webkit options I see available, it seems to suck the least.
<ScottK> That's based on ~5 miuntes of testing.
 * apachelogger is listening to DRS 1 ^^
<apachelogger> the beauty of the intarwebs ^^
<Quintasan> DRS?
<ScottK> Can we hide the options that are tied to khtml so we at least aren't misleading?
<JontheEchidna> then khtml users wouldn't be able to use them either, unless they can conditionally be loaded
<ScottK> True.
<Quintasan> Plus, from what I read I conclude that we would hide MANY options
<apachelogger> Quintasan: swiss german radio
<Quintasan> oh
<ScottK> Konqueror + webkit does pass the facebook test.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: try going to youtube.com. I get an instacrash with webkit
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: why did muon fail in k-n ppa?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: works here fine
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: oh, you can just delete that. It's a bad tarball
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: with konqueror + webkit?
<JontheEchidna> on 10.10?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Facebook IS the internet.  Don't you know that?
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: on 10.04
<apachelogger> ohhh
<JontheEchidna> I'd imagine it'd crash on facebook too, seeing as it's a flash crash
<apachelogger> youtube crash
<apachelogger> is that reproducable :D
<ScottK> Not yet.
<apachelogger> cause I am using the html5tube ^^
<dantti_> speaking of webkit someone knows why webkit from qt is not as good as from gg chrome or even midore?
<dantti_> *midori
<JontheEchidna> chrome has several hundred paid developers working on its webkit implementation
<ScottK> Crashed on cnn.com video.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and it works?
<Quintasan> ScottK, JontheEchidna: hmm I use konq 4.4.92 + kpart-webkit and it works
<ScottK> Insta crash on Youtube here.
<shadeslayer> me too
<shadeslayer> on maverick here
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: what about midori then?
<JontheEchidna> we should just use firefox, really
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: dunno
<JontheEchidna> the gtk webkit is better I guess?
<shadeslayer> gtk has webkit? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yup
<JontheEchidna> they pretentiously named the GtkWebkit libwebkit :/
<Quintasan> no really, please no Firefox
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, at least I dint see no crash with it
<JontheEchidna> and firefox actually works with websites
<apachelogger> there was a nu webkitpart release yesterday
<ScottK> The crash here is in nspluginviewer.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yep, and eats tons of ramz just staying in background
 * apachelogger agrees with JontheEchidna 30000% 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so does rekonq
<apachelogger> just that rekonq crashes so quickly that it cannot even leak into my RAMz ^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah, QtWebKit is ramz hungry too
<Quintasan> Isn't that fixable in a resonable ammount of time?
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: have you tried this website, the diference is huge :P http://desandro.com/articles/opera-logo-css/
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: reducing RAMz eating  is mostly not fixable in a reasonable amount of time unless you know the code completely and entirely
<apachelogger> and sometimes not even then because of given limitations
<apachelogger> speed vs. ram usage
<apachelogger> ah, DRS 1 has awful music
 * apachelogger looks for something french
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726160310-o4lof1x9zzzfxtes * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h) consitifcation
<apachelogger> grrrrr
<apachelogger> ubuntuone--
<\sh> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs \\sh
<txwikinger> apachelogger: apt-get remove ubuntuone
<apachelogger> if only I could :P
<maco> watching DVDs on linux is now legal in the US!
<maco> http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/07/25/court.says.cracking.drm.ok.if.purpose.is.legal/
<Quintasan> Hmm, how do you call the act when many people sue one company over the same thing?
<maco> Quintasan: class-action lawsuit
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726161042-g7g7c22g321in2mg * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h) introducing realmKey() streamlining ubuntuone.com and one.ubuntu.com and hellokitty.com to "ubuntuone"
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> maco: thanks
<Quintasan> I hope Motorola gets that
<Riddell> al: how are .desktop files in quassel translated?
<al> Riddell: intltool-something which i had to patch to make it work
<al> Riddell: the patch was refused upstream as they blamed the incorrect .po format
<al> (which was generated by launchpad, which according to intltool upstream is impossible)
<Riddell> messy
<Riddell> al: so what .pot file do they come from?
<al> Riddell: one that already was imported into the ubuntu-quassel lp project before i started working on the translation stuff
<al> Riddell: it's not even a real file afaict, just the desktop-quassel template in launchpad. don't know who put it there
<Riddell> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/quassel/ only lists " i18n-master" for me
<al> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/quassel/+pots/desktop-quassel
<Riddell> ah, from the packages
<Riddell> well that makes things much easier :)
<Riddell> al: that's generated by our package uploads so "who put it there" is a bit meaningless
<Riddell> except it's been broken for the last few months, fixing now
<al> Riddell: i see
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude.. cowbuilder is almost the same as pbuider :S
<shadeslayer> only difference is base.tgz extraction
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kwallet does transfer queries in plaintext over dbus
<apachelogger> that is one secure storage right there ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> anyone used QCA for aes here?
<shadeslayer> meeting in 2 hours \o/
 * apachelogger didnt even prepare yet
 * ulysses has en exam next day, and didnt prepare yet
 * apachelogger hugs ulysses and sends him off to learn
<shadeslayer> whats there to prepare? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: a video depicting rekonq crashing 300,000 times ? :D
<apachelogger> AHA
<apachelogger> sweet supremacy
 * apachelogger shall encrypt0r his ubuntu-sso implementation
<apachelogger> even though kwally does send the stuff in plaintext -.-
<ulysses> apachelogger: first aid for the driver licence:P
<apachelogger> ulysses: and that my friend is something I actually think is worth learning for
<ulysses> yeah, after one and a half mounth exam at the university...
<apachelogger> if I was involved in a car accident and you happen to arrive shortly thereafter I sure want you to be able to save my life :)
<ulysses> of course, a Kubuntu dev and the dev of the u1-kde can't die
<shadeslayer> brrrrrrr
 * shadeslayer hates kdebase for not listening to him
<shadeslayer> let lp take care of the building stuff :/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think encrypting that junk is not gonna be a whole lot difficult
<apachelogger> probably needs some librar0ry skillz though
<Riddell> rot13 isn't hard to implement :)
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100726174049-rh9gyp5ne0ed3wtp * src/api/Api.cpp query right key from kwallet ... should really query ubuntu-sso (that however wishes for encrypted data transfer)
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: encryption is not the problem, QCA pretty much takes care of all the standard things ... establishing a session is the greater challange IMHO :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ../../../../nepomuk/services/strigi/strigiservice.cpp:31: fatal error: KIdleTime: No such file or directory << needs fix0ring
<shadeslayer> ideas....
<apachelogger> what package is that for starters
<shadeslayer> also i guess it needs to be fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> no fix ustream
<apachelogger> build against the right version of kdelibs :P
<apachelogger> KIdleTime is probably new in the latest rc
<apachelogger> so either the kdelibs package did not pick this new file up or you are building against the wrong kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> KIdleTime's been around since 4.3. I'd make sure that the kdelibs packaging wasn't messed up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  *** 4:4.4.95-0ubuntu1~ppa1 0
<shadeslayer> so thats up to Quintasan to fix0r
<apachelogger> kdelibs is the broken then
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-kde just got a finer browser than kubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> aha!
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/kde4libs_4:4.4.92a-0ubuntu1~ppa1_4:4.4.95-0ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fix kdelibs.. causes kdebase-runtime to ftbfs
<JontheEchidna> as you can see, the capitalized KIdleTime style include was introduced in rc3
<JontheEchidna> but!
<apachelogger> told ya
<JontheEchidna> this capitalized style is not included in -dev
<JontheEchidna> only the old kidletime.h
<apachelogger> told ya that too
<apachelogger> you people are not listening to me :
<apachelogger> P
 * apachelogger did not even look at the diff and knew 
 * apachelogger should hire at oracle ^^
<JontheEchidna> KIdleTime has been around since 4.3, but the capitalized style include is new
<JontheEchidna> so technically we were both right :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> and i was bashing my head against this for the past 2 hours :S
 * JontheEchidna larts Quintasan with the list-missing stick
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> my pbuilder hook still uses cdbs for that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same here
<apachelogger> I shall rewrite it in superior technology
<apachelogger> namely ther perlz
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/ubuntuone-with-intarwebs.ogv <= looks how cool 
<apachelogger> <3 kwebview
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you dent that? jussi took away my kubotu and mtux took away my choqok ;)
<JontheEchidna> ubuntuone-with-intarwebs?
<apachelogger> it got a kwebview!!!!
<JontheEchidna> zomg!
 * apachelogger thinks that this somewhat could be used instead of building the widgety magic to allow device management in the KCM
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> guess what
<apachelogger> rekonq crash '
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nice
<apachelogger> !meeting
<ubottu> Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> enough haxx0ring
<apachelogger> time to repare for some serious business
<apachelogger> no memberships today?
<shadeslayer> 40 mins
<apachelogger> how sad
<shadeslayer> heh :p
<apachelogger> oh I meant to talk to some people about that anywayz
<JontheEchidna> http://identi.ca/notice/43822289
 * apachelogger highers todo item priority
<apachelogger> rekonq crash again
<apachelogger> and again
<apachelogger> and again
<apachelogger> and again
<apachelogger> and again
<apachelogger> and again
 * apachelogger gives up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aww..
<maco> yeah rekonq is a sad panda on mav
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: groovy
<maco> its not so crashy on lucid
 * apachelogger hands JontheEchidna a cookie and hugs the cookie
 * JontheEchidna looks at the resulting cookie crumbs
<apachelogger> maco: you know, I thought it was crashy on lucid ... but that was nothing compared to this here
 * apachelogger is the scared
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no kubotu -> no world's finest cookies
<JontheEchidna> where is teh kubotu???
<apachelogger> so you really do not want to get any cookies right now
<maco> apachelogger: aww why cant the one for kubuntu be Kubuntu One?
<apachelogger> they are probably totally mediocre or so
<apachelogger> maco: cause I will make KubuntuCloud : public OwnCloud {}; :P
<shadeslayer> nice ^^
<shadeslayer> maco: i asked him the same thing 2 days ago i think
<apachelogger> anyhow, we could call the client kubuntu one, but that would kinda break the branding altogether
<JontheEchidna> ^which is another good reason why Ubuntu One should leave Ubuntu out of the brand name
<JontheEchidna> [/imo]
<apachelogger> ack
 * shadeslayer goes back to writing reports
<apachelogger> the agenda itmes are very descriptive today :/
 * JontheEchidna feels sad for this: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/oxygen-molecule
<apachelogger> is that the pixmap based thingy?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> but really, if no GPL is shipped and no file claims GPL-ness, then it's not distributable
<shadeslayer> which reminds me...
<shadeslayer> i haz to fix qipmsg
<shadeslayer> but i cant find timez :S
<apachelogger> aye it is not free software unless it claims to be free software
<JontheEchidna> heh, this does mean that suse is shipping not free software in its default install
<apachelogger> that is not a first I am sure ;)
<JontheEchidna> see also: soprano-backend-sesame
<apachelogger> so video  playerz we have dragon, kaffeine and possible vlc as contestent?
<JontheEchidna> yeah. mplayer seems to be out of it due to licensing-issues with dependencies
<apachelogger> well, smplayer is horribly ugly anyway
<apachelogger> more so than kaffeine and vlc combined
<JontheEchidna> what about kmplayer? (haven't checked that one out)
<apachelogger> doesnt it also have ugly UI?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, looking at screenies, yeah
<apachelogger> the only somewhat good looking player is really bangarang I think :S
<apachelogger> of the more popular ones anyway
<shadeslayer> bangarang++
<apachelogger> what is with message indicator again?
<shadeslayer> altho i would like to see VLC on the cd
<shadeslayer> just because almost everyone coming from windows will know how to use it
<apachelogger> true that
<apachelogger> ubuntu got firefox, but we would then have vlc
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> so it is facebook vs. p0rn in a popularity contenst
<shadeslayer> and you know what wins...
 * apachelogger thinks we would win with vlc and take all them ubuntu users
<shadeslayer> totally 
<dantti_> Riddell: how many hours do I have left :P
<shadeslayer> wth... spell check = fail on kword
<apachelogger> can someone update the kwebkitpart?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new beta release?
<apachelogger> yeah
 * shadeslayer looks into it
<apachelogger> I suppose ours is older ^^
<dantti_> Riddell:  I have found that the pk-qt bug wasn't actually a pk-qt bug, so I'm trying now to just fix aptcc to proper show the distro updates and make a kpk 0.6.1
<Quintasan> urgh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: go fix0r kdelibs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do so, I tried changing it to dh_install but crap didnt work
<Quintasan> going
<Quintasan> what is wrong exacly?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh?
<Quintasan> list-missing yields nothing
 * apachelogger does not follow
<Quintasan> apachelogger: listmissing hook
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the KIdleTIme stuff
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dh_install is inferior
<Quintasan> last time I was told cdbs is inferior
<apachelogger> the list-missing stuff from cdbs acts on global scale
<apachelogger> cdbs is, but not that target
<apachelogger> well, the target also has its problems (like with manpages since those get compressed...)
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: is kde bug 225404 a pk-qt bug?
<ubottu> KDE bug 225404 in general "KPackageKit tools still crash on some situations (even after Fedora 0 5 4-2 package) [QObject/QMetaObject::*, PackageKit::ClientPrivate::serviceOwnerChanged]" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225404
<JontheEchidna> it seems to have quite a few dupes
<Quintasan> Muon is superior
<ulysses> muon++
<apachelogger> the supremacy of muon is undeniable
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I always was wondering
<apachelogger> why in the name of the teletubbies does the ubuntu beta font not obey the font naming scheme?
<Quintasan> Ship it as default in 10.10
<Quintasan> I demand it
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: well the serviceOwnerChanged is a change in pk-qt, that I don't see it anymore in pk-qt 0.6
<ulysses> Quintasan: +1
<Quintasan> Or at least add a big popup after install that KPK ears children so we recommend Muon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: +1k
<Quintasan> eats*
<apachelogger> hm
 * Quintasan would use some fancy GUI if not KPK
<apachelogger> dantti_: kpk is entirely model based isn't it?
<Quintasan> <3 aptitude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also.. if you install ubuntu beta font + use autohinting.... kubuntu becomes ultimate
<apachelogger> I do not install buggy packages intentionally
<Quintasan> is that new font that really nice?
<Quintasan> CLOSED testing of so called open font is well, not really rational?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: want a screenshot?
<shadeslayer> ive used the font since i was granted access to the PPA
<dantti_> apachelogger: yup
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: the function still seems to be there in 0.6.5
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^ there, writing a new UI for KPK is not gonna become much easier than that
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: you mean the problem?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://imgur.com/DoyZd
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: maybe I misunderstood what you said. I thought you said that serviceOwnerChanged wasn't in 0.6
<dantti_> Quintasan: KPK eats children?
<apachelogger> to me the font looks like arial had a wild night with comic sans
<ScottK> Quintasan: It is intended to be an openly usable font.  It's not a collaboratively developed font, so I'd not worry about the font.
<apachelogger> and then the women of those two smoked and did drugs
<JontheEchidna> here's what the ubuntu font looks like with my hinting settings: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopaj9879
<apachelogger> and now capital letter sizing is all off
<shadeslayer> altho.. i would like the monospace font released too
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: well the bug with serviceOwnerChanged happened when packagekitd died or exit and pk-qt deleted wrong stuff, which is fixed in pk-qt (or at least I can't reproduce it here anymore
<JontheEchidna> is there a fix we can backport?
<apachelogger> can someone ditch me the ttf?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure one sec
<dantti_> I'm not so sure I asked the old maintainer to rewrite lot's of stuff so I'm not too sure I could track it down...
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: what is missing?
<Quintasan> my hooks are dumb it seems
<JontheEchidna> oh well, marking dupes of that helped get me on top of the KDE bug list :D https://bugs.kde.org/weekly-bug-summary.cgi
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mailed
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: /usr/include/KDE/KIdleTime or somesuch
 * Quintasan breaks the build
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: pk-qt was nicely written but the author of it use gnome and didn't use kpk so all bugs I found I had to fix myself
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cheers
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: doesn't sound like too much fun :(
<dantti_> now that I'm the maintainer of it, it might get better (I hope so)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: TBH, ubuntu font is inferior to ttf-droid
<shadeslayer> noooo
<shadeslayer> ubuntu font ++
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ack
<shadeslayer> infact
<shadeslayer> when i showed it to other people in #kde-in they said they wanted the font too
<Quintasan> Use Droid Sans Japanese
<Quintasan> It looks just neat!
<shadeslayer> and it looked far better than anything else
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: obviously you didn't use Droid TTF
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i have
<apachelogger> that is because kubuntu has superior font rendering capabilities
<apachelogger> coming from unupstreamed ubuntu patches in fontconfig or somesuch
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still i use ubuntu font
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/logos/snapshot005.png
<Quintasan> Well, your choice, I find that font eeew
<apachelogger> maybe it is just me but proportions are off
<apachelogger> there is this "U which (due to the ") is much larger than the other caps
<maco> isnt droid the one with weird kerning?
<apachelogger> throwing the whole thing off course
<Quintasan> It just doesn't look like a font that should be used in OS
<Quintasan> maco: kerning?
<maco> http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/07/why-droid-isnt-answer.html
<maco> Quintasan: funky spacing between letters
<apachelogger> also the umlaut points are for some reason stronger than the point on the i
<Quintasan> It seems that my sugesstion was not seen
<apachelogger> also teh q does look super horrible
<Quintasan> maco: did you try Droid Sans Japanese @ 10?
<ScottK> Fortunately there is no qubuntu.
<apachelogger> because it does proportionally not go very "deep"
<Quintasan> It looks better
<apachelogger> which makes the whole line like crunched IMHO
<apachelogger> now
<maco> Quintasan: no i havent played much with japanese fonts
<apachelogger> let me show you how that looks at my regular font size on the netbook
<Quintasan> maco: it looks different + it has japanese symbols
<Riddell> dantti_: no rush, seems alpha 3 isn't until next week
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/logos/snapshot006.png
<shadeslayer> Need to get 301MB of archives. << thanks guys :D
<apachelogger> I dont know about you
<shadeslayer> as well as After this operation, 198MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in a minute in #ubuntu-meeting
<apachelogger> but the capital letters do not really look capital at all
<apachelogger> in relation to the other letters
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. that is so small
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: usr/bin/preparetips <--- that would go where?
<maco> i like single-pixel fonts
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debian/not-installed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what is that font?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should consider investing in a better screen :P
<Quintasan> oh great
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you bun too beta
<Quintasan> oh, it is there
<ScottK> Riddell: I tried to fix the javascript config thing to turn autohide off for netbook and demolished it (locally).  Do you know how to do that?
<Quintasan> yus, dh_install is inferior
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I love these charts that the release script makes: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopqf9879
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: the whole builds fails just because of +usr/include/KDE/KIdleTime ?
<Quintasan> :O
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: council ping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: council pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hrrhrr
<Quintasan> trololololol
 * Quintasan lol'd hard
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/QSmCqYcn < hahahaha
<shadeslayer> weirdest error
<Quintasan> why do I get those strange errors with permission denied when debuild -S is running? 
<Quintasan> grr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because you have to remove the older .debs
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> from the parent dir
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: those are permissions denied from .pc <-- patches from quilt
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/QSmCqYcn any ideas?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: those are in any install files?
<Quintasan> try putting them in not-installed for one build and see what happens
<MIH1406>  /msg nickserv identify 254223 
<MIH1406> Opps!
<shadeslayer> :P
<maco> MIH1406: time to change that password?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope
<Quintasan> MIH1406: that was fatal mistake
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw we dont ship .mo files
 * Quintasan takes over MIH1406 login
<shadeslayer> stripped by LP they are
<Quintasan> so put them in not-installed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: this is thrown by lp builder or ur local builder?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: local build.. but this is apachelogger's l10n magic
<MIH1406> maco: thank you, I did not think in that.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: just try it, you saw that his magic sometimes doesn't work
<Quintasan> :P
<MIH1406> maco: what is this: -*- Quintasan takes over MIH1406 login?
<maco> MIH1406: Quintasan making a joke about using your password against you
<Quintasan> MIH1406: you posted your nickserv password :P
<Quintasan> My, failed jokes are sure bad :<
<MIH1406> But i made a mistake it is not the correct password ;)
<MIH1406> I am lucky
<MIH1406> !
<Quintasan> \o/
<shadeslayer> MIH1406: rofl
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no that is your fault actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> I do not know ^^
<shadeslayer> ive never seen this error
<apachelogger> well it happens when dh_install is invoked with fail-missing
<apachelogger> and it is fail-missing because the mo files are notinstalled
<shadeslayer> even after putting them in not-installed :P
<apachelogger> !info kwebkitpart maverick
<ubottu> Package kwebkitpart does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> not-installed only affects the pbuilder hook
<Quintasan> Oh? :O
<shadeslayer> ba
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then rules file should be fix0red
<Quintasan> well, testbuilding kdelibs so nooone will complain anymore
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:            This option is like --list-missing, except if a file was missed, it will not only list the missing files, but also fail with a  nonzero exit code
<shadeslayer> from man page
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the install should be fix0rd
<apachelogger> because you are missing files!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> but why do we need .mo files?
<shadeslayer> LP strips them
<Quintasan> I dunno about l10n magic, but stripping makes me think it goes to another package
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: theyre imported by LP
<shadeslayer> as far as i understand the magic
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> add them to l10n-magic-fails.install
<Quintasan> and try it then
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> hya
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didnt I explain in detail how that l10n foo goes :P
<Quintasan> The problem with magic is that you need pylons
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> well, I shall do so after the meeting then
<shadeslayer> i just know that the l10n foo gets stripped
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you should hear "WE NEED TO CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS" in your head when it fails
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill be sleeping after meet
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^ <--- make it so in Muon
<shadeslayer> college tommorow 
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: more like, nuclear launch detected
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  you shall never know the secrets of l10n then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually you could go and read about it on the wiki
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: what do you think about showing the extended_description like http://pusling.com/blog/?p=171
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whaiiii ? :(
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: nuclear launch detected when something goes wrong
<vorian> werd, starting on accessability
<apachelogger> because that stuff, as one of the few things in ubuntu is actually documented
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> vorian: \o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: point me to docs
<shadeslayer> ill try to sort it out tommorow 
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: I was actually wondering where the text went when I had the grub update yesterday. I didn't know what to do
<vorian> hello Quintasan o/
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: I'd very much like to see the extended description by default
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go search for them :P
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: k, I'd change it then..  I think it's better too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill poke ninja wiki tomorrow then
<vorian> I do love the looks of cmake in action
<vorian> <3
<Quintasan> artS
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :/
<Quintasan> oh god
<apachelogger> arts is like the daleks
<apachelogger> always coming back
<Quintasan> lol
<vorian> exterminate 
<Quintasan> can't we somehow skip it?
<vorian> i'll do it
<vorian> i assume you are talking about artwork?
 * ryanakca guesses that KDE 3 sound thing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you should practice doing it more often then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: refreshing patches ?
<shadeslayer> i do.. but it turns out, some breaks kdelibs ^
<shadeslayer> *someone
<apachelogger> <shadeslayer> ScottK: id rather bangarang than kaffeine
<apachelogger> thatn sounds like something sexual
<apachelogger> !!!
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> i thought someone would say something.. nobody did :P
<maco> isnt that when they put robin williams into a vat of colourful goo in Hook?
<JontheEchidna> we want a sync request for this: http://packages.debian.org/sid/phonon-backend-vlc
 * JontheEchidna files
<JontheEchidna> mm, needs merge, it look slike
<vorian> not a slike!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main
<shadeslayer> thats the code for update-manager right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> k thanks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kdelibs fixxord
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thanks
<eMyller> hellos
<eMyller> Quintasan: did you fix your system?
<Quintasan> eMyller: \o
<Quintasan> eMyller: reinstalled
<eMyller> lol
<Quintasan> it was broked beyond the point of being recoverable
<Quintasan> beats me what killed it though
<eMyller> dang
<eMyller> i brake my katepart stuff yesterday
<eMyller> i'm following the kate repo, and overwrote the system stuff with make install. but the trunk stuff was broken and i couldn't install the stable ¬¬
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw will we provide neon scripts to compile stuff against kde neon?
 * eMyller wonders what's neon
<Quintasan> why should we shadeslayer ?
<Quintasan> just use cmake with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: would be nice if we could alias that 
<Quintasan> I do not find it necessary, we will link to wiki
<Quintasan> Plus, writing such a script is probably impossible since we won't be able to cover all possible outcomes
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger made something like neonmake
<shadeslayer> or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Quintasan im off to sleep, will look at kdebase and kwebkit stuff tmmrw
<j-b> Riddell: ok :D
<shadeslayer> also i put someone on the QDialog to KDialog switch of update-manager
<shadeslayer> kstar from #kde-in.. he might plop in here :P
<Riddell> j-b: all I know if what's written on http://kaffeine.kde.org/
<Riddell> "This way it has the necessary control over xine and e.g. VDPAU usage is possible."
<Quintasan> cool story
<j-b> which is nothing
<j-b> it is like a joke
<apachelogger> j-b: I think it didn't use phonon at any point, did it?
<Riddell> it's strange for sure
<Riddell> apachelogger: betas of 1.0 did
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> debfx: can we haz new phonon-backend-vlc
<apachelogger> in that case I find this madness
<j-b> this is the most stupid reason I have seen
<Riddell> I don't even know what VDPAU is
<j-b> I don't like Kaffeine, so I won't cry, but still...
<j-b> Riddell: GPU decoding
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvidia gpu acceleration thingy
<shadeslayer> yeah what j-b said :D
<j-b> and the nVidia API
<j-b> as opposed to VAAPI and XvBA
<\sh> Riddell: VDPAU (Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix) -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<j-b> intel and ATI ones
<shadeslayer> ciao 
<apachelogger> ^^
<j-b> Riddell: then, I am "WTF"
<shadeslayer> oh noes... ktorrent is brokes again
<ScottK> Can someone explain what's up with libqt4-multimedia  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52552362/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-ia64.kdebindings_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<j-b> Riddell: well, ok.
<j-b> Riddell: if you have requests about VLC UI for KDE integration, please tell me...
<debfx> Riddell: have you forwarded to Debian that phonon-vlc needs to depend on vlc?
<\sh> ScottK: someone messed up the buildds and lost gcc? ;)
<ScottK> \sh: No.  Lost libqt4-multimedia.
<\sh> yeah the tight dep
<ScottK> Which I think is on purpose, but then the kdebindings build-deps need fixing.
 * ScottK recalls Riddell saying something about it.
<Riddell> libqt4-multimedia is gone, it's now qtmultimediakit in qt-mobility
<ScottK> Riddell: So kdebindings needs fixed?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> ia64 is about as fixed up as it can get then until that's uploaded.
<Riddell> j-b: lack of oxygen icons are the first obvious non-KDE thing about it
<Riddell> j-b: I suspect more than that needs a UI designer to look at it
<j-b> Riddell: this is like 20 LoC, I did it at KDE multimedia meeting
<j-b> Riddell: well, if you have one under the hand
<yofel_> anyone working on bug 608878 or should be make a debdiff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608878 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "package libvirtodbc0 6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so', which is also in package virtuoso-nepomuk 6.1.0-0ubuntu4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608878
<Riddell> seele is on holiday
<Riddell> yofel: jontheechidna might be
<Riddell> yofel: although a debdiff would get it fixed faster :)
<Riddell> j-b: how is i18n done?
<j-b> Riddell: gettext?
<apachelogger> dang, wrong branch -.-
<apachelogger> querying the service for a special mimetype is way too easy 
<Riddell> j-b: do you have that vlc patch for oxygen icons?  is it something we should include in our packages?
<j-b> Riddell: I do have it. And no, you shouldn't include it.
<j-b> Riddell: but I could merge it
<Riddell> vlc's UI is certainly the full featured cousin to dragon's simplicity
<j-b> smplayer UI is even worse
<j-b> and Kaffeine has left toolbar, top toolbar, side toolbar
<Riddell> although not being phonon it doesn't follow the device preferences of phonon which is the same problem as Kaffeine has
<Riddell> it also has a pointless systray icon like Kaffeine, my nemesis :)
<j-b> Riddell: although, you can easily change the toolbars in VLC.
<j-b> Riddell: and remove the systray icon
<j-b> those are just configuration discussion
<j-b> but still, as a KDE user, I expect a phonon media player
<Riddell> tooltips and help menu don't quite fit in to kde, presumably due to it not using kdelibs
<j-b> Tooltips? how so?
<j-b> How do you change the phonon device prefs?
<ulysses> I found an untranslatable message in Muon
<Riddell> j-b: tooltips are a pretty blue in KDE
<Riddell> j-b: phonon device preferences are in System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon
<Riddell> j-b: the main problem I have is pulse not switching to USB headphones when I plug them in, which is a pulseaudio problem but somehow phonon fixes it
<Riddell> ulysses: I think jon is having connection problems tonight
<ulysses> Riddell: :(
<j-b> Riddell: well, linking to kdelibs should be doable and make the right colour for tooltips, right?
<Riddell> j-b: it would make the kde fanboy part of my brain happy :)
<j-b> Riddell: So, Oxygen icons, and tooltips, mostly?
<Riddell> j-b: superficial but nice :)
<Riddell> j-b: but as you say, it's not phonon and that is a bigger issue
<j-b> Riddell: year.
<j-b> Riddell: although i don't see any correct phonon-player, and this is annoying
<j-b> even to test the vlc backend
<Riddell> yep, that's our problem
<j-b> come on, it shouldn't be hard
<j-b> what does it need?
<Riddell> I expect you know better than I do, you're the video player developer :)
<Riddell> subtitle support and DVB are what I know are lacking from Dragon
<Riddell> but I'm sure there's other bits
<j-b> come on, Dragon is a joke...
<Riddell> j-b: I presume vlc does DVD menus?
<j-b> of course, since like 2002
<Riddell> score 1 over gstreamer
<j-b> we still are the home of libdvdcss, you know...
<Riddell> I don't think I did know that
<Riddell> libdvdcss which is now due to be installed by Ubuntu at the same time as the operating system
<Riddell> even though we were told we couldn't do that year ago, humph
<j-b> We are working on Blu-Ray menus, those days... DVD menus is last century battel
<Riddell> j-b: why do you say Dragon is a joke? I'm sure from your point of view it is but I don't know all the features you would expect to have it taken seriously
<j-b> Riddell: volume control is a joke, fullscreen controller is broken, playlist is so limited it is unusable, doesn't crop, doesn't have an equalizer, doesn't have any video filter, doesn't support streams...
<j-b> I don't even speak about Capture devices, DVB, V4L, audio visualisation, always on top, deinterlacing, postprocessing
<j-b> fast-forward, menu, proper chapter, frame-by-frame
<j-b> that will do for today, no?
<Riddell> yes :)
<j-b> I can't understand how the KDE community has Amarok on one side and Dragon on the other...
<\sh> j-b: amarok is mercedes class (has everything and is expensive), dragon is just the VW golf (not so much on board but cheap) ;) 
<apachelogger> j-b: originally it was intent to not have a playlist at all
<apachelogger> click - watch porn - close - click - watch more porn - close ...
<apachelogger> that sort of usage paradigm 6^
<j-b> apachelogger: that is denying what people want.
<\sh> apachelogger: paradigm 6? 
<j-b> apachelogger: anyway, I guess I will have to write one.
<apachelogger> aye
<ulysses> kde bug 245838
<ubottu> KDE bug 245838 in muon "Untranslatable message on Version tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245838
<ulysses> \o/
<apachelogger> j-b: you'd get an occasional bug fix from me ;)
<Riddell> of course Amarok has a video plugin, maybe we should just use that :)
<\sh> oh damn...in times of 10Gbit/s links, why do I have to wait for 1TB to be rsynced 
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<Riddell> apachelogger: I was joking!
<apachelogger> I am on a netbooks with crappy intarwebs at 400kbs
<apachelogger> Riddell: lol
<\sh> Riddell: then you don't have amarok anymore, but you will get "mamarok" (Media Amarok) which is a name clash with a person we all know :) 
<j-b> Riddell: this isn't stupid, you know
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/L5gi_Gz.html
<apachelogger> look how nicely I crippled konqi
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<dantti_> Riddell: do you know why aptcc is compiled only for amd64?
<j-b> anyway, see you guys, and thanks. Bugs and requests are welcome :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: What had to go?
<Riddell> dantti_: it's not?  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/packagekit-backend-aptcc has it on all arches and I have it here on my i386 install
<apachelogger> general && custom css stuff
<apachelogger> also half the user-agent section needs to go
<apachelogger> well, actually only on-off can stay there it seems
<apachelogger> this removing stuff is actually fun :D
<dantti_> Riddell: packages.ubuntu.com has only amd64
<ScottK> Sounds like you could be a Gnome dev apachelogger.
<ScottK> (re removing options)
<apachelogger> yus
 * apachelogger also likes C better than C++ 
<dantti_> Riddell: and it has a typo in it's description :P written
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> actually user agent seems to be working
<apachelogger> that other site was just silly reporting the wrong agent back
<apachelogger> if (KMimeTypeTrader::self()->preferredService("text/html", "KParts/ReadOnlyPart")->desktopEntryName() == QLatin1String("kwebkitpart"))
<apachelogger> ScottK: using that one can clip junk everywhere, so technically we can remove stuff from all overthe UI if kwebkitpart is used
<ScottK> Sounds like it's worth you putting together a package in maybe Kubuntu Experimental for people to try out.
<ScottK> Get some feedback
<ScottK> Etc.
<apachelogger> I think shadeslayer would be a perfect minion to do that ;)
<apachelogger> (also java is working)
<apachelogger> javscript supposedly needs to go since kwebkit probably uses qwebkit's javascript thingy
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> javascript also works
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really dunno what jonny was referring to that was so important to have disabled when using webkit in konq
<apachelogger> the functions I removed in appearance are probably untouched by 99.9999 % of all users
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Sounds like it needs some testing then.
<apachelogger> that it needs anyway
<apachelogger> possibly some of the more advanced features do not work
<apachelogger> someone just needs to go through all options and try them out
<apachelogger> I can easily remove them then
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you check if libsbigudrv-dev is really in Main on armel?  According to LP it is, but kdeedu can't seem to find it to build.
<Riddell> hi ari-tczew 
<Riddell> ScottK: err libsbigudrv2-dev is in multiverse
<ScottK> That's not good.
<Riddell> but kdeedu build-depends on libsbigudrv-dev
<Riddell> which isn'tlibsbigudrv2-dev
<Riddell> and infact doesn't seem to exist
<Riddell> why is this indi stuff such a mess
<ScottK> According to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/armel/libsbigudrv-dev/5:0.5-0ubuntu7 is exists.
<ScottK> That even says it's in Main.
<Riddell> it's from the indi source package which got deleted in maverick
<Riddell> on the grounds that it duplicated libindi
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I see.
<Riddell> if we have a standalone sbig that's better but is it the right version and why is it in multiverse?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> You uploaded it.
 * Riddell notices python-qt4 is build and moves onto kdebindings
<dantti_> Riddell: I'm still fighting with python here to support distro upgrades :P
<Quintasan> Tsk, we need a python magician
<Riddell> dantti_: with python?  surely the point of aptcc is it isn't python
<ScottK> Riddell: At a glance, the license seems annoying, but free.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you see package from bug 610242 I want to forward a delta to Debian, but I need an argument. why did you add Depend on vlc?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610242 in phonon-backend-vlc (Ubuntu) "phonon-backend-vlc 0.2.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610242
<ScottK> Riddell: No non-free depends either.
<dantti_> Riddell: well I'd have to understand what the python script does to know that there is a distro upgrade to get rid of it ...
<dantti_> and the time seems to be short i guess
<Riddell> ari-tczew: if it didn't depend on vlc then it didn't work, I spoke with fabo about it and he said he didn't notice that becaues he always has vlc installed
<Riddell> ari-tczew: actually it did work but only in ascii art which may not satisfy all users
<ari-tczew> Riddell: lol! seems to he is egoist
<Riddell> dantti_: what's the python script you're looking at?
<dantti_> Riddell: well it imports from UpdateManager.Core.MetaRelease   MetaReleaseCore which downloads and says if there is some upgrade
 * dantti_ wonders if it works with a http proxy :P
<Riddell> dantti_: so you want to have a wee python script something like this and run it http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/5Pg92C4m
<Riddell> except with exit values rather than print statements I guess
<Riddell> that's what we used to do in adept
<dantti_> Riddell: well at first this is what I want, and it already works, the only problem is to call it from aptcc :/
<Riddell> system("my-python-scipt.py");  no?
<dantti_> I'd need popen but then It could not find the file.. :/
<dantti_> since packagekid cleans $PWD
<Riddell> it is possible to reimplement the logic, it's just parsing http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release we used to do that in some adept versions too
<Riddell> but it's fiddly and liable to mistakes
<dantti_> Riddell: hmm parsing that seems easy, which kind of mistakes do you think we could get?
<Riddell> ScottK: sbig-2.0.0 is just binary files
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.  That'll do it.
<Riddell> ScottK: I guess uploading the indi source package and not having it build the indi binary package is the answer
<ScottK> Riddell: Seems reasonable.
<Riddell> dantti_: it also has to read /etc/update-manager/meta-release
<Riddell> and have options for http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<Riddell> and work with proxies :)
<dantti_> Riddell: right then I guess I should avoid that :P
<dantti_> I'll copy the apt backend .py file and remove what I don't need :P
<dantti_> Riddell: alph3 is today right?
<Riddell> dantti_: actually I got it wrong, it's next week
<Riddell> sorry about that
<dantti_> hmm better then :D
<dantti_> Riddell: maybe I can get you a new kpk release :P
<dantti_> this week I have more time ...
<dantti_> Riddell: btw there is a file I'd like to the packagekit package to install and not the backend packages, can you change that?
<Riddell> dantti_: can do, what's that?
<dantti_> 20packagekit installed in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<dantti_> which is actually a broken file but I'll fix it
<dantti_> the guy who wrote it needs to learn some shell foo :P
<Riddell> dantti_: should be easy enough to do
<dantti_> this files pokes the frontends in case the user install/remove/update stuff with apt-get/aptitude...
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-27
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: hi, are you sure the .pot your are using is up to date? Those really should be translatable...
<JontheEchidna> they are i18n'd and all: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktophv1549
<JontheEchidna> and if the other tabs are translatable, this one should too
<JontheEchidna> and those are the newest additions to the tabs
<Riddell> ScottK: kde4libs fix worked on ARM but compile failed on the very next file, fingers crossed for the next try
<ScottK> Riddell: Progress.  You'll be expert soon.
<Riddell> maybe but I've never been a firefighter so I'll never get to be as cool as NCommander
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm sort of convinced "hiding" in the Plasma javascript stuff doesn't work as advertised on plasma netbook.
<Riddell> ScottK: is it a config option or something else?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's from http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<ScottK> I think I just figured it out.
<ScottK> It's not an attribute of the panel.  It's an attribute of SAL.
 * ScottK tries that.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't seem to be able to get it to work there either.  I tried sal.hiding = 'none' and sal.hiding('none').  The first one didn't work.  The second one produced a crash.
 * ScottK gives up and goes to run some errands.
<Riddell> ScottK: can you configure it from the UI?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes. 
<Riddell> ScottK: how?
<ScottK> Right click on the SAL cashew, then there's an autohide button just below the panel.
<ScottK> right/left
<Riddell> sal has a cashew?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Lower left corner
<Riddell> oh there it is
<Riddell> [PlasmaViews][2]
<Riddell> panelAutoHide=false
<Riddell> so probably just needs that set in the config
<ScottK> I guess I was confused by the documentation that said to use "hiding"
<Riddell> hmm, well I'll look at it tomorrow
<ScottK> I'll fiddle with it a bit more.  I'll let you know if I get it sorted.
<Riddell> yay, kdebindings compiled here, uploading
<ScottK> bindings or libs?
<Riddell> bindings
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> without qt multimedia and with some fix for akonadi
<Riddell> libs will take some more hours to compile on ARM
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.
 * Riddell snoozes
 * vorian requests a merge \o/
 * maco now using knr lappy
<maco> knm is fail for 3g, btw
<jjesse> boo
<maco> apparently theres a mobile-broadband-info package (i think thats the name)
<maco> thats pulled in when you install nm-applet
<maco> and then nm-applet has a wizard that just pulls info from the xml file installed by that mobile broadband package and asks "so what country?" "what provider?" "which plan?" and does magic
<maco> whereas knm is like "so do you happen to know the name of the anp off-hand?" and you and the person at the t-mobile store are like "the what now?"
<maco> i'll have to play more, trying with copying some of the data from the xml file, but given bug reports back to jaunty saying it doesnt work on knm...
<ScottK> No suprise it didn't work then.  It might be better now.
 * maco pouts at rekonq's continued crashes
<maco> the one i saw on lp is marked "in progress"
<ScottK> maco: At today's meeting we decided to kick it out and re-evaluate if it might improve later.
<maco> ScottK: yes i saw :)
<maco> however konqueror is rendering poorly so i was hoping *one* of them would succeed. i think im gonna need firefox
<maco> jjesse: still around?
<jjesse> today i am
<DarkwingDuck> Where does the SVG for the new branding auto download to?
<valorie> maco, I too find rekonq excessively crashy
<valorie> and sometimes after I close it too
<valorie> which is....counter-intuitive
<maco> valorie: kontact usually claims to have crashed when i quit it
<DarkwingDuck> and don't get me started with akonadi :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working on a couple of card designs with the new Kubuntu Brand and the new Ubuntu Font.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll post them to the ML when I finish them.
<valorie> I've stayed away from kmail etc. until I hear better things about them
<valorie> I'll never put my email in danger again
<maco> mueslix: fix your network
<mueslix> maco: sorry
<ScottK> valorie: Fortunately Kmail in Lucid/Maverick doesn't use Akonadi for mail yet.  It's just the addressbook.
 * ScottK has used Kmail for 5 years and (so far) never lost a message.
<valorie> well, without email to populate it, the addressbook is a bit useless
 * ScottK knocks wood.
<valorie> I used it for many years also
<valorie> mostly without problems
<mueslix> maco: actually, it's manual quits, not my network
<maco> the only issue i had with kmail is the time my hard drive filled and it couldnt close file descriptors
<mueslix> maco: didn't wanna annoy anyhone tho
<valorie> but now that our mail server changed, I'm just waiting, and using gmail as a backup
<maco> mueslix: oh. wow why were you in-n-outing so much?
<ScottK> I find I don't use the addressbook much.  I mostly write mail to people based on recent addresses.
<mueslix> maco: hacking on kovnersation
<JontheEchidna> kmail2 is currently a disaster, and seeing KDE's track record of un-disaster-ifying new frameworks that currently suck but promise great shininess, I'm not hopeful :(
<vorian> kmail for 3ish years, no problems
 * maco nearly asked a stupid question
 * maco confused konversation and kopete
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think we've resolved that question at least for this cycle.
<mueslix> maco: kopete does have an irc plugin too, tho ;)
<JontheEchidna> well I must say I have my doubts for the long term as well, but I guess there's not much to be done about that...
<ScottK> mueslix: Not in KDE4.
<mueslix> maco: usually, i'd just connect to a test irc network for hacking, but in this case i need some live channels
<vorian> lol
<mueslix> ScottK: oh, right
<maco> mueslix: right. i was about to go "it can do irc?" and then realised that yes, duh, konversation is an irc client. i was thinking of kopete
<maco> oh wait you said "does"
<ScottK> maco: It could do IRC in KDE3 times.
<maco> havnet seen that
<ScottK> Not now.
<mueslix> figured 6am in the morning (europe time) doesn't offend to many people on the channels i'm on ;-)
 * maco still not a fan of kde3
<mueslix> kde3's been brilliant :)
<ScottK> It's the past in any case.
<valorie> It was good in its time
<maco> JontheEchidna: oh come on, only took 2 years for kde3 users to relent that kde4 is finally unsuckified :P
<maco> i mean undisasterified
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk still sucks, for example
<JontheEchidna> and what's been done so far with akonadi hasn't been exactly pleasant
<vorian> it has a moar cool icon though
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> don't get me wrong, the platform's nice, in general.
<JontheEchidna> but certain components would not be missed if they were dropped, in my opinion
<valorie> what would you like to see disappear?
<JontheEchidna> akonadi, for the most part
<vorian> artwork underway
 * vorian is sad being in such a weird timezone
<valorie> I haven't used it
<vorian> whoa
<vorian> this is almost as bad as when I broke the network :P
<valorie_> woah, I lost my scrollback
<valorie> that was a bit of a split
<vorian> did you get disconnected?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> doesn't usually happen, but oh, well
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: yes, both .pot is up to date
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh oh, you should take a look at the akonadi design itself
<apachelogger> it is made out of awesome
<apachelogger> unfortunately the implementation up until now was not anything like it :/
<fabo> Riddell: phonon-backend-vlc needs libvlc, libvlccore and the modules. Unfortunately, the modules are shipped with vlc package.
<fabo> Riddell: I'll see if the vlc maintainers could improve the situation
<Riddell> fabo: that makes sense
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: MI does not allow hiding like "minimize to tray"?
<fabo> Riddell: Opened #590545 in vlc 1.1.1-1
<Riddell> apachelogger: we have a task bar to minimise apps to
<apachelogger> so you were complaining about the tray icons eating space in the tray but are fine with the taskbaritem that eats like 5 times as much? Oo
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100727081730-k28i7kq6ovqb8iby * src/statusnotifier/ (CMakeLists.txt StatusNotifier.cpp) kwebview && i18nc++ && proper strings
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100727082223-1rj2zng2e2s9q3du * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp set proper window icon
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100727082831-5pxwh30d9w6mck59 * sn-kcm-close-kcm-authkwalletaccess.kcrash (log message trimmed)
<CIA-98> add backtrace of very weird crash that happened when starting the kcm from the
<CIA-98> status notifier, waiting a bit, closing it, THEN ack the meanwhile appeared
<SeLecT> spanis
<Mamarok> SeLecT: no, English only here
<SeLecT> ok
<SeLecT> istall zatto en kubuntu ?
<SeLecT> install zattoo kubuntu '
<Mamarok> SeLecT: please go to #kubuntu-es for support in Spanish
<SeLecT> ok
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100727085646-fxl17i6mfwi0uo9g * TODO add targets (as identified before midterm eval) to todo
 * apachelogger finds his u1 kcm horrible -.-
<valorie> what's so awful about it?
<apachelogger> everything
<apachelogger> there is no concept behind it
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> it is just a pile of options (or actually it doesnt even do much -.-)
<valorie> you seem to have lost your enjoyment in this project
<valorie> it's sad to see.....
<valorie> did you have a nice birthday, though?
<apachelogger> any opinions on http://imagebin.ca/view/Ph_PyO.html
<apachelogger> valorie: I slept through one half and was travelling the other ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^^^^^ kcm
<apachelogger> in the folder sections one can manage publication and sharing, general basically contains what is visible right now (without that additional tab) and web just contains a kwebview to the website
 * apachelogger doesnt really know what more to configure at this point anyway
<valorie> it looks good to me
<valorie> at least as good as u1-original
<Tm_T> uh, I'm no longer moderated in k-c-d? :o
<apachelogger> probably people became tired of passing you through :P
<apachelogger> i hear that is how you get into kcd ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: only? :O
 * apachelogger wants it to be superior
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I can be very tiresome to deal with, that's for sure
<valorie> apachelogger: while I like a pretty config screen
<valorie> what is more important is the dang thing working
<valorie> which so far....not for me
<apachelogger> you wanna know why?
<apachelogger> because of the python stuff :P
<apachelogger> and because of very poor design
<apachelogger> like components manually trying to get authentication tokens ... which means each component that I do not replace must be patched to not only look in gnome-keyring but also kwallet
<apachelogger> ...
<valorie> I've been hearing you bewail the -original state
<valorie> so you have a moving target
<valorie> and generally, when one has a moving target, you move to a shotgun
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> very true
<valorie> that's sort of the opposite of the elegant program which is the ideal
<valorie> I guess the cloud is a cloudy concept over there
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100727094258-880vmpz7fcyfy2wj * src/ (kcmodule/Module.cpp statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp) clean ups and downs
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100727100620-pndj6cbw8rhko9c2 * dolphin.txt add notes on what is necessary in dolphin
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | http://tinyurl.com/28vjuea | KDE 4.5 Packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Quintasan> sheytan: what abut that bzr-fastimport?
<Quintasan> sheytan: meant for shadeslayer 
<sheytan> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I had no luck last night with figuring out autohide in the javascript for netbook.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we can import kdelibs with it
<shadeslayer> i think
<ScottK> Riddell: I gave notmart a ping about it in #plasma-netbook.
<ScottK> Riddell: notmart explained it to me.  k-n-d-s upload shortly.
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1155504 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonStrings.cpp Remove duplicate entry for mail, copy/paste error BUG: 245915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245915 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Puller breaks when dest directory is not a branch but has a bzrdir" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245915
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopp21573.jpg
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: neat :)
<dantti_> much better imo
<stalcup> Riddell: did you get my poke about artwork and accessability?
<shadeslayer> ooooooohhhhhhhh http://www.afiestas.org/
<shadeslayer> most importantly.. bluedevil
<shadeslayer> will we ship it?
 * oxymoron cries over that KDE dev team hvaent fixed everything and doesnt introduce anything new :/
<oxymoron> KDE 4.5 RC 3 and nothing new yet ...
<ScottK> oxymoron: It's an RC, it's not supposed to introduce anything new.
<oxymoron> ScottK: And Final should? xD
<oxymoron> ScottK: I mean 4.5 doesnt introcude antyhing compared to 4.4?
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Sure it does.
<oxymoron> Only some minor fixes that shouldve been take care of light years ago.
<oxymoron> Webkit for KOnwueror, Reworked notification blaha and so on? :S
<Riddell> shtylman: I've seen ev's ubiquity branch for maverick and it scares me
<Riddell> lots of changes
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing new in lp:~kubuntu-netbook/kubuntu-netbook/default-settings  did you commit?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokes
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't yet.  I'm also trying to get the battery to appear in the tray by default (and the MI).
<shtylman> Riddell: it scares me too
<shtylman> ive started looking at it
<ScottK> If you've got that stuff, I can push my autohide change.
<shadeslayer> i think we can do s/QDialog/KDialog to upgrade manager... whats your take?
<Riddell> shtylman: upgrade manager I've always wanted to keep as simple as possible, I'm slightly scared that if it changes to a KDE app it'll have permissions problems same as we occationally get with ubiquity
<Riddell> shadeslayer rather ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger wanted me to transition it
<Riddell> ScottK: not to hand I don't, can they take the code from plasma-desktop?
<shtylman> Riddell: I have never touched upgrade manager so can't really comment on that one :/
<ScottK> Riddell: They are there, it's just a question of getting them in the default config.
<ScottK> Good point though, let me look how it is there.
<Riddell> stalcup: hmm bzr won't let me merge your branches
<Riddell> moaning about versions being incompatible
<Riddell> copied by hand and merged, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: my only comment on your kcm screenshot is that your colour scheme is ugly :)
<shadeslayer> ^ lol
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm borrowing your config stuff from k-d-s and will try it in netbook.
<mfraz74> experiencing trouble with maverick on a i915 based laptop
<mfraz74> splash screen is messed up and desktop effects are disabled
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seen mail on kde-packager?
<shadeslayer> by sebas
<shadeslayer> /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches for us currently is 8192
<shadeslayer> which is *small*
<mfraz74> any ideas?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, what's it say?
<Riddell> oh trueg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/9X26M2ts
<Riddell> yes we should ponder that
<shadeslayer> maybe talk to #ubuntu-kernel or such?
<Riddell> yes probably, I wonder who on the kernel team would care
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> im in there right now
<mfraz74> is kde 4.5 rc3 going to be built for the kubuntu beta ppa?
<mfraz74> just had the printer applet crash on maverick
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would we want usr/share/kde4/services/searchproviders/bing.desktop and usr/share/kde4/services/searchproviders/baidu.desktop
<shadeslayer> in kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, they should be in the .install files alreayd no?
<shadeslayer> theyre not
<shadeslayer> ill add them
<Riddell> in kdebase-runtime-data.install
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> any specific files for manpages?
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<shadeslayer> dh_install: usr/share/man/man1/kdesu.1 exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Riddell> kdesu isn't a user command 
<Riddell> so just leave it uninstalled
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> anything else about the other 2?
<shadeslayer> wait.. :P
<shadeslayer> dh_install: usr/share/man/man8/nepomukservicestub.8 exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<shadeslayer> and dh_install: usr/share/man/man8/nepomukserver.8 exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<shadeslayer> i doubt we need those
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If we install the binaries, we should install the man pages.
<shadeslayer> uh..
<ScottK> kdesu is a bit special since we divert it to kdesudo.
<shadeslayer> for the last 2?
<Riddell> you can add them to kdebase-runtime.manpages
<ScottK> Yes (I'm assuming we install the binaries)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they were commented in kdebase-runtime.install 
<ScottK> Riddell: If https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa/+build/1892006 works, I'll upload it.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: add manpages to kdebase-runtime.manpages
<mfraz74> any idea what this means: opengl compositing self-check failed, falling back to xrender ?
<Riddell> it means opengl isn't working
<mfraz74> Riddell: I'm sure it was ok in 10.04 as the desktop effects were working, now in 10.10 they are not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/wjfT503u
<shadeslayer> so i guess... modify rules file?
<shadeslayer> a more legible version http://pastebin.com/XkEd5SrL
<dantti_> Riddell: works now :D http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopo21573
<shadeslayer> dantti_: new kpk?
<dantti_> shadeslayer: sort of, the screen shot is to show the new aptcc that get distro upgrades
<dantti_> shadeslayer: but the update ui is different
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> looks somewhat better ;)
<dantti_> I'm going to remove the update groups, the second column and trie to reduce the line height
<dantti_> and invert the package name and description
<dantti_> since most people (including me) started to hate it :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> the latest in plasma runner technologies: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopja7655
<JontheEchidna> it's like command-not-found, only for the runner
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: hmm nice how it works?
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice
<JontheEchidna> dantti_: it grabs the sterr of /usr/lib/command-not-found :P (a bit ugly)
<shadeslayer> aww.. we had kubotu :P
<dantti_> JontheEchidna: it would be nice if it use packagekit so other distros could have it :)
<JontheEchidna> *stderr
<dantti_> hmm
<JontheEchidna> and then it calls an installer via kprocess
<dantti_> there is a command not found in packagekit dunno if it works.. :P
<JontheEchidna> if you click on it
<dantti_> pretty nice
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/JjU5PeN8
<shadeslayer> oh gawd no
<shadeslayer> noooooooooooooo
<shadeslayer> konsole crashed taking my chroot with it.. which had mod to all files :S
<shadeslayer> and i dont remember the location :/
<shadeslayer> aw man :S
<JontheEchidna> if kde can't find the program via KService, it'll see if command-not-found knows what package the string belongs to
<JontheEchidna> and then if it finds one it'll return a result that you can click on to install it
<JontheEchidna> this could go great in kickoff
<JontheEchidna> for example if you just recently (re)installed linux and you didn't have an app that you usually have, you could very conveniently just click on that to install it
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: do you haz cowbuilder?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I usually just use pbuilder
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> ill have to do all of it over again :/
<JontheEchidna> aww, patching kickoff to add the installer runner to the list of allowed installers is a one-line patch, but it can't do an out-of-source build :(
<JontheEchidna> I don't wanna build all of kdebase-workspace :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK:  btw do i want to install usr/share/man/man8/nepomukserver.8 
<shadeslayer> and usr/share/man/man8/nepomukservicestub.8 
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: debhelper takes care of manpages. those are all false positives
<shadeslayer> alrighty then
<shadeslayer> runtime->done()
<maco> ok, now i have enough computers to take an interest in that U1 think apachelogger is doing
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img638/2390/basetest.jpg This one, or this one: http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7032/base2test.jpg
<Riddell> kde4libs still going on ARM...
<Riddell> basetest.jpg doesn't have an obvious typo :)
<sheytan> Riddell :D
<sheytan> will fix it :D
<sheytan> but, which one? :D
<maco> they both have obvious typos
<maco> bastest has "agan" instead of "again"
<maco> and base2test has "whatch" instead of "watch"
<sheytan> Don't look at typos :P Look at the layout
 * maco hands Riddell glasses
<maco> sheytan: i like basetest. light & airy
<shadeslayer> sheytan: +1 to base2test
<shadeslayer> and send me the image
<maco> i dont like the thick black bar on base2test
<shadeslayer> ^ that can be improved ...
<sheytan> shadeslayer is right ;D
<sheytan> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/widescreen/?qh=&section=&q=field++of++dreams#/d1ut0zi wallpaper :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok
<shadeslayer> i wonder how hard will it be to implement http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=37532
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why would we bother, isn't that for local imports?
<shadeslayer> local imports?
<shadeslayer> as in on the HD?
<Quintasan> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm... i thought it was for lp imports
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: go and do the kdebase
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its building in cowbuilder
<shadeslayer> its almost doen
<shadeslayer> *done
<shadeslayer> will upload in 25 mins
<shadeslayer> if cowbuilder permits
<Quintasan> what about kdebase-runtime and workspace?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i was talking about runtime
<shadeslayer> workspace comes next
<Quintasan> ok
<shadeslayer> kdebase is up already
<shadeslayer> cowbuilder->hate()
<shadeslayer> where is lex these days? 0_o
<Riddell> he told me he was on holiday
<Riddell> in Hamburg
<shadeslayer> ahh... see how we are handicapped without him :)
<shadeslayer> stupid cowbuilder :/
<Quintasan> whats your problem? works fine here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and. well, TBH I'm just waiting on dependecies to be ready
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude.. slow HD
<shadeslayer> i started cowbuilder 30 mins ago
<shadeslayer> and its still setting up stuff
<Quintasan> this must a damn old hd i assume
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: only a year old :S
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> i think.. its because i have BTRFS
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Mine's the same age and acts the same. Maybe not 30 minutes, but still slow
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: switch from it then
<shadeslayer> yeah after next alpha probably
<Quintasan> I see not point in using it when it is sooo slow
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ryanakca http://imgur.com/ngiZ2
<Quintasan> what is that?
<shadeslayer> the app?
<Quintasan> yea
<shadeslayer> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-1 (lucid), package size 450 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Quintasan> GNOME has such a machine?
<Quintasan> we need better tool in KDE then
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> totally ^
<shadeslayer> infact
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ill reformat this weekend
<shadeslayer> btrfs--
<shadeslayer> btrfs--
<shadeslayer> ill start work on kdebase-workspace till then
<ScottK> Riddell: k-n-d-s done in the archive and in bzr.  I also fixed up favorites while I was there.
<Riddell> ScottK: what was up with favourites?
<ScottK> Riddell: Switched back to Konqueror from Rekonq (per yesterday's meeting) and put KMail back in place of Kontact (Kontact is just too much on a netbook).
<Riddell> you think notebook users don't want addressbook or calendar or other bits of kontact?
<ScottK> We've also had KMail in Netbook favorites for the last two releases.
<ScottK> There's a contacts icon in the search and launch directly.
<ScottK> Calendar is available in the Office section.
<ScottK> It's just too much all at once on a small screen.
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> omg.. workspace bzr is huge :P
<ScottK> In any case, battery and M-I are in the default layout now (copying your js from desktop worked), so we just need k-d-s updated to enable M-I be default for Quassel/Kopete and make the tray icons go away.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Everything about -workspace is huge.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm I wonder how that interacts with the kubuntu_105_netbook_favourites.diff patch in kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<ScottK> Riddell: We can drop that now.  It's the javascript that's deciding.
<Riddell> ScottK: but it's needed for ubiquity
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<dantti_> new kpk updater, it only misses the update kind emblem.. http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopp21573 
<ScottK> OK.  Can we do the ubiquity bits in the javascript?
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Riddell> ScottK: not as far as I know, you can't query for the existence of files
 * Quintasan turns off everything too stop the distractions from coming
<Quintasan> :S
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess we need to leave it then.
<Riddell> dantti_: ooh, nice :)
<maco> Riddell: cant query file existence where?
<Riddell> dantti_: where would the update emblem go?
 * ScottK highlights Quintasan a couple of times to help him make sure he's got distractions turned off.
<ScottK> Heya Quintasan.
<Riddell> maco: in plasma config javascript
<maco> Riddell: oh. nevermind...
<dantti_> Riddell: I was thinkg next to the summary of the package
<ScottK> Riddell: Maybe we could have a patch that provides something like "if (isUbiquity)" so it could work in layout.js like "if (hasBattery)" does?
<ScottK> Then you could do the needed bits in layout.js.
<Riddell> ScottK: that would be more elegant, not sure what would be required though
<ScottK> Riddell: I think what would be required is to tell agateau to do it... ;-)
<ScottK> Actually I bet shtylman could handle it.
<maco> ScottK: are you heading up to debconf?
 * ScottK gets back to $WORK.
<ScottK> maco: No.
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1155610 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/ (Messages.sh src/Messages.sh) Make Messages.sh more reliable, and also move it to the toplevel directory. Fixes incomplete .pot generation BUG:245838
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: ^
<JontheEchidna> next scripty run should fix things
<ulysses> where is kubotu, I want to order cookies for JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer> ulysses: ask jussi
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I suppose I should have CCMAIL'd kde-i18n-doc for a heads-up
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i actually had runtime fix0red.. but at the last moment konsole went down taking down my cowbuilder chroot with it
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Muon is really great, I think it's better than all other package manager
<JontheEchidna> :)
<shadeslayer> ulysses: shhhh.. dantti_'s here 
<shadeslayer> he will be upset :P
<ulysses> The UI is more usable
<ulysses> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: dantti == kpk dev 
<shadeslayer> :P
<ulysses> o.O
<dantti_> :P well kpk hasn't all that cool ui, but it is meant to be simple and hide advanced features that most users don't need...
<dantti_> two different use cases
<dantti_> it's like kpk vs shaman, kpk vs synaptics :P
<shadeslayer> add muon there too ^
<dantti_> yup :P
<dantti_> Muon should be full featured while KPK should be simple and got to all distros...
<dantti_> s/got/go
<ulysses> I get it
<dantti_> but if you have any ideas to get it better please say so :)
<dantti_> ulysses: I'm trying to improve the updates ui now -> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopp21573 
<ulysses> I should translate KPackageKit too, it's untranslated in svn
<ulysses> so many translation to do, and not enough translator:(
<dantti_> hehe
<JontheEchidna> oh my dpkg!
<JontheEchidna> armel actually managed to beat all other arches: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-vlc/0.2.0-1ubuntu1
 * shadeslayer is ranting about btrfs on #ubuntu-kernel
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Have you ever hacked on Kopete before?
<JontheEchidna> nope
 * Quintasan wants to make Kopete turn notifications off when status == DnD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: theres a GUI option for that
<shadeslayer> lemme se
<Quintasan> You sure? I can't find it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Settings > Configure > Behaviour > Events
<shadeslayer> under Misc. its Enable events when away
<shadeslayer> so you untick that 
<shadeslayer> which should do it
<Quintasan> omfg
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it works right?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> It works with Away
<Quintasan> I wonder what if I set Do no disturb
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah so simply edit DnD to reflect away
<shadeslayer> File > Set Status > Edit Status
<shadeslayer> DnD > Category > Away
<shadeslayer> done! :D
<Quintasan> doesnt work
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: use Away then :P
<shadeslayer> or rename Away to DnD
<shadeslayer> see.. no h4x00ring required
<Quintasan> Away doesn't work too
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but you just said it worked :P
<Quintasan> it just stopped
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I think dantti_ is doing something kopete-related
<shadeslayer> lol
<JontheEchidna> but I think that's a rewrite he's doing...
<Quintasan> this is misleading!
<shadeslayer> i definitely need a desktop
<Quintasan> grrr
 * shadeslayer steals Quintasan's instead
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you're still doing archive-admin-y things, phonon-backends source needs to go. (moved back to phonon source)
<shadeslayer> and plasma-widget-fastuserswitch needs sync ^
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> its syncd :D
<shadeslayer> everyone enjoy your shiny new plasmoid
<shadeslayer> bah.. it aint.. thats the local package i installed :S
<Quintasan> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> is Away checks for Busy too
<Quintasan> but it doesn't work anyways
<Quintasan> the feature is there but it does not work
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Quintasan> kde bug Bug 184113
<ubottu> Bug 184113 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/184113 is private
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> kde bug 184113
<ubottu> KDE bug 184113 in Notifications "No apparent way to disable events while status is Busy" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184113
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how do you list missing files with CDBS?
<shadeslayer> also
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hooks
<shadeslayer> manpages are not installed, ScottK told me to install then whereas JontheEchidna says they are false positives :p
<shadeslayer> so...
<shadeslayer> # list-missing files result:-./usr/share/man/man1/kdesu.1 -./usr/share/man/man8/nepomukserver.8 -./usr/share/man/man8/nepomukservicestub.8
<Quintasan> cdbs hook lists em as missing cause they get compressed
<ScottK> I just said the man pages should be installed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i know
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^ am I right?
<ScottK> If they're already installed, then don't worry about it.
<shadeslayer> <JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: debhelper takes care of manpages. those are all false positives
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: right, they get compressed and automagically added to the package by debhelper
<shadeslayer> ScottK: theyre not
<shadeslayer> i do see them from the B10 hook
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: cdbs is treating them as missing because they get compressed, just make sure they are in install files
<JontheEchidna> easy way to convince yourself that they are already installed: man nepomukserver
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: theyre not.. should i put then>
<JontheEchidna> they are installed
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<JontheEchidna> just not those files
<shadeslayer> not here
<shadeslayer> No manual entry for nepomukserver
<shadeslayer> and http://pastebin.com/SD0AG5p0
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktophi7655
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: you do not even need *.install entires for man files?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: nope, debhelper takes care of that
<Quintasan> neat
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: just ignore this :<
<shadeslayer> okies
<shadeslayer> kdebase runtime uploading then
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184113 do you have powers to set that as confirmed?
<ubottu> KDE bug 184113 in Notifications "No apparent way to disable events while status is Busy" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> yeah, though I doubt it'll really mean anything
<JontheEchidna> confirmed
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> better than sitting unconfirmed
<JontheEchidna> eh
<JontheEchidna> not really
<Quintasan> why not?
<JontheEchidna> because it just doesn't really matter in kde bug land
<Quintasan> >bug
<Quintasan> >magic
<Quintasan> There, I fixed it for you Sir
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: where do you set the bug to confirmed btw?
<shadeslayer> status?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You need additional pylons to do that
<JontheEchidna> they use "NEW" for confirmed
<shadeslayer> hmm.. the only field i cant edit there
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i haz additional pylons
<shadeslayer> not all of them tho ^_^
<Quintasan> That means you do not have pylons needed
<shadeslayer> hmm.. this cough syrup does not work :/
<shadeslayer> im still coughing :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: runtime uploaded
<shadeslayer> workspace coming up in 30 mins i guess
<Quintasan> great
<shadeslayer> if i dont have alot of issues
<dantti_> what do you think about the smaller rows? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopt21573
<Quintasan> looks good
<Quintasan> grrr
<Quintasan> me need to grab debug libs
<shadeslayer> man
<shadeslayer> i need to type 60 pages :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw you applied for UDS last time right?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: seems that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/331192 cannot be fixed with given patch :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331192 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "KDE printer configuration app stopped working on Lucid (TypeError in set_widget_value())" [Medium,In progress]
<JontheEchidna> the bug shouldn't have been reopened
<JontheEchidna> closing again
<shadeslayer> uh....
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i just commented on it :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, on a random issue somebody polluted the original report with
<shadeslayer> it still isnt fixed tho
<JontheEchidna> the issue reported is fixed
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/EbnwG
<shadeslayer> thats from maverick
<JontheEchidna> maverick is suffering from bug 591980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591980 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer-kde missing error" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591980
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> do we has patch>
<shadeslayer> or new build dep has to be added?
<JontheEchidna> it has to be ported
<shadeslayer> python-cupsutils << ?
<shadeslayer> or the app itself?
<JontheEchidna> the app itself
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * shadeslayer goes to look at some more
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> bug 600177 can be closed imo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600177 in choqok (Ubuntu Maverick) "choqok fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600177
<shadeslayer> since we had a new choqok upload
<JontheEchidna> yeah, closed
<shadeslayer> you closed it?
<shadeslayer> :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * apachelogger is back home \\o/
<shadeslayer> i just did too :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wb
<apachelogger> Riddell: *sob* any comments regarding the structuring though?
<apachelogger> Riddell: also about the update manager thingy ... currently it is bugged && partially not translated
<apachelogger> latter is very likely from using a QDialog with QDialog buttons (though since it is a kapp it should fetch kde-qt translation ... which makes the whole thing a bit odd)
<apachelogger> so
<Quintasan> lol, apachelogger comes and spams channel with unsorted business :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o/
<apachelogger> now that I am home I can commit stuff again
<apachelogger> and take part in the 4.5 rcFooBar packaging
<apachelogger> also I have great plans for shopping this week
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We left you bindings
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> seems there are problems with python
<apachelogger> I shall get a new laptop a printer a new coffee cooking machinery and possibly cloths
<apachelogger> most importantly though shoes
<shadeslayer> oh gawd
<shadeslayer> bug 132060
<JontheEchidna> and a fez?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132060 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "[feisty] network-manager-openvpn doesn't work when using x509 and private key file has password" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132060
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when are there no problems with pythonz... :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: trollface.jpg
<maco> JontheEchidna: fezes are cool
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no kubotu to ask ... what is a fez
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I do not render jpg, sry
 * Quintasan guesses that is the thing muslim women put on their heads
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you did not see the finale for the latest dr who?
<apachelogger> I did not dare
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> but this is a guess based on polish meaning of it :P
<apachelogger> it appeared to become too epic so I stopped after 5 minutes
<JontheEchidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvWYw0CnuSI
<Quintasan> apachelogger: trollface.svg
<apachelogger> oh youtubes
<apachelogger> youtubez even
<Quintasan> uTubez
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> I agree with the doctor (as usual)
<Quintasan> @_@
<apachelogger> I shall also shop for a fez then
<apachelogger> I know a nice shop like 5 other people know about that might actually have such things
 * Quintasan takes out laser pisotr
<Quintasan> pistol*
<apachelogger> well then
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, before I forget: witness the latest in plasma runner technologies: http://tinyurl.com/2vsmrgk
<apachelogger> ah
<Quintasan> cookies for JontheEchidna 
<apachelogger> yay
<JontheEchidna> command not found + plasma runn0r == awesome
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is way superior to apturl :P
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I wanted to fix into runner && apturl
<JontheEchidna> well, just don't ask how it gets info from command-not-found :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you
<apachelogger> know
<JontheEchidna> it works well enough but makes me cry
<apachelogger> dear JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> command-not-found is written in ze pyth0rnz
<apachelogger> so 
<apachelogger> DO NOT COUNT ON IT ****NOT**** CHANGING
<JontheEchidna> KProcess > python
<apachelogger> KProcessor
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> enough of the chit chat
<apachelogger> time to do something useful
<JontheEchidna> the stderr output is probably more stable than the python api :P
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> namely mark all of src/bzr on my netbook as to-be-syncd with u1
<apachelogger> and then....
<apachelogger> muhahaha
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger with a hammer
<apachelogger> this is the by far most horrible use of cloud file syncing I am sure
<Quintasan> start doing thing insread of typing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: workspace building
<Quintasan> bsides, why the hell do you sync bzr on u1?
<shadeslayer> well...atleast patches apply ^_^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: great
<apachelogger> how else would you do the sharezing?
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep in 15 mins
<Quintasan> lol rsync
<ScottK> dantti_: It looks to me like in Maverick if you check for updates and you aren't on the network, it fails silently (at least on Netbook I don't get a warning)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how is that gonna work without properz authing
<apachelogger> and that requires sshing
<apachelogger> and that requires a totally different approach altogether
<apachelogger> + a key
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> where is my keyz
<Quintasan> rsync > *
 * apachelogger does not know the rsync
<apachelogger> judging from i requiring special end-to-end software it is very much of the fail-by-design kind
<shadeslayer> lol @ bug 296538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296538 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "warty-final-ubuntu.png is actually a jpeg" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296538
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: got a second?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ca/1909579 <-- this part of code is supposed to work, but it does not, how can I check what exacly is wrong?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's one of the bugs everyone knows about but no one cares to fix as it doesn't really break anything currently...
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> there are some kDebug in earlier lines commented but uncommenting them gives me nothing more in output
<Quintasan> yofel: why the hell did they get there in first place? :O
<yofel> Quintasan: see explenation in comment #8
<Quintasan> bsides >warty   <--- isn't that old?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ah, you may try checking kdebugdialog to see if kopete's kdebug output is turned on
<maco> Quintasan: yes
<yofel> Quintasan: well, at least the name is the same on all releases :P
<apachelogger> no please do not call people old!
<maco> Quintasan: instead of having a "default-wallpaper.png" symlink to the current release's wallpaper (like would be smart), they name it warty-final-ubuntu.png every release to make it auto-update your wallpaper
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kdebugdialog <-- is that some sort of env variable or what?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: an app
<JontheEchidna> !find kdebugdialog
<maco> Quintasan: trouble is, its a bit hard to correct now...
<ubottu> File kdebugdialog found in kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-da, kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-engb, kde-l10n-es (and 91 others)
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/bin/kdebugdialog
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/kdebugdialog found in kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-dbg
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: type it in krunner
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if kdebase workspace builds without mods, ill upload it
<shadeslayer> im off for now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh last thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are we still migrating to KDialog?
<shadeslayer> or is QDialog ok? ( wrt update manager )
<Quintasan> maco: lol
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> roflmaogafhaasfmiw
<Quintasan> maco: are you serious? @_@
<Quintasan> this is the funniest solution I've ever seen
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: omfg, it is the debugging assisstant :O
 * Quintasan was pretty stupid to treat that as env variable
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yup, kopete is all checked
<maco> Quintasan: as far as i can tell, yep, thats what seems to have happened
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: up to Riddell
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<shadeslayer> kk
<apachelogger> IMHO the whole darn thing needs to be redone
<apachelogger> or removed
<apachelogger> no one dares upgrading anyway
<apachelogger> and those that do shouldnt
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: qDebug will definitely spew things out to the konsole
<JontheEchidna> s/q/k
<apachelogger> leaves a whole lot less to rant about
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> s/k/q
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: now, how to debug that particular if ?
<maco> Quintasan: of course, it means you lose your old wallpapers on upgrade...
<JontheEchidna> qDebug() << booleanVariable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qdebug will only if built in debug mode!!!
<Quintasan> maco: that's not really smart :/
 * shadeslayer is wondering why anyone does not point to gdb
<shadeslayer> gdb kopete
<shadeslayer> and then run :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sure, I want to see the whole app spewning mem leaks at me
<maco> Quintasan: lack of forethought?
<apachelogger> so
<ScottK> Someone should merge skrooge.
<apachelogger> who is in charge of the ninjaing?!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me and Quintasan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can be considered as such
<apachelogger> very well then
<apachelogger> the wiki pag0r is the craps
<Quintasan> cause shadeslayer was slacking off blaming the whole thing on btrfs ;)
<shadeslayer> haha ^
<apachelogger> because it does not link to the dep graph and because it does not mention the dep graph as something to hold onto
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its true tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just emptied the wiki page as is
<shadeslayer> it didnt link to it earlier as well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/g1NxkjFv << from #ubuntu kernel
<yofel> shadeslayer: you *could* bind-mount /var/cache/pbuilder/build to some partition with another filesystem..
<shadeslayer> now why didnt i think of that before
<shadeslayer> yofel: im going to reinstall anyways now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: tell that to shadeslayer, he modified the page :P
<apachelogger> also.............
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you should know the dependency graph by heart by now
<apachelogger> I think it would be super sensible to mark the cells in blue that are blue in the dep graph (i.e. parents)
<Quintasan> You are a ninja longer than me so how can you complain!
<apachelogger> that way one quickly sees what most urgently needs to be done 
 * Quintasan delegates the task to apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am also core-dev for quite some time and yet walk most processes by the lists in the wiki
<apachelogger> lists of any sort help prevent screwups
<apachelogger> and I am all for not screwing up 
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: are you always checking bugs after upload?
<shadeslayer> hrmmm... lag here
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: no, but this time I forgot. sorry again :(
<JontheEchidna> (phonon-backend-vlc, right?)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think there was a switch to cmake to make the build a debug one, do you remeber what it was?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull if I am not mistaken
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw apachelogger was the one who founded the ninjas
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: in future please check bugs. be in MOTU doesn't mean that you're most important person in the world. yes, phonon-backend-vlc
<JontheEchidna> I usually do
<JontheEchidna> I mean "yes, but this time I forgot"
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait, gah, confusing question
<JontheEchidna> I do usually check bugs before requesting syncs
<JontheEchidna> but this time I forgot
<JontheEchidna> please don't take it personally.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you plan to upload kdegames, do check the changelog carefully, i commited a change a few days back
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: I'm slowly getting used to such situations
<JontheEchidna> ? I've only done it this once :/
<JontheEchidna> and it was an accident
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: not only from you
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's happened to ari-tczew other times as well.
<JontheEchidna> Ah, well I can see how that would be frustrating.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, ari-tczew: What happened here was that I saw that this needed merging yesterday, but didn't get around to it. (I was watching T.V. to be honest) Since it was only a 2-minute job I did it this morning without checking the tracker again.
<shadeslayer> wow ^^
<JontheEchidna> Once again, I'm very sorry, and I'll try my best not to let it happen again
<Quintasan> hn
<JontheEchidna> whee: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktophp7655
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I must be doing something wrong, I get no output related to notification :S
<JontheEchidna> now there's an explanation for the case where binary name != package name
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: hmm
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: what file is that in?
<JontheEchidna> relative to the kopete directory?
<Quintasan> I tried kDebug now but nothing else
<Quintasan> kopete/libkopete/private/kopeteviewmanager.cpp
<JontheEchidna> and all the kopete stuff is checked in kdebugdialog?
<JontheEchidna> (libkopete especially)
<Quintasan> yes
<JontheEchidna> you could try qDebug
<JontheEchidna> if kDebug just isn't working
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: do I need that booleanVariable there?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: workspace ftbfs..going to sleep :P
<Quintasan> lazy shadeslayer 
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> dude
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: well, if you want to know if it is true or false
<shadeslayer> its 2 AM
<shadeslayer> and i have to wake up at 7 AM to go to college
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: for example qDebug() << !session->account()->isAway() would show if you were not away or... not
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: good luck
<Quintasan> aaah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ill finisht this tommorow 
<JontheEchidna> and qDebug() << d->enableEventsWhileAway would show if events while away are enabled
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it's important where do I place that or that can be at the beginning of the loop?
<JontheEchidna> I'd personally place them right before the if statement that they are part of
<JontheEchidna> if you want, you can even do qDebug() << "some descriptive text" << boolean goes here;
<JontheEchidna> g2g, bbl
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: THANKS :P
<Quintasan> oh, caps
<apachelogger> what is with the weird tarballs on ktown?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: svn<something>.tar.bz2?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Quintasan> beats me
<Quintasan> those are 4.4.92 IIRC
<apachelogger> oo
<apachelogger> can someone poke dirk about that?
<apachelogger> woah
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> the build-deps of kdebindings are a fucking battle field
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> anyone knows where bzr-buildpackage does look for tarballs now?
<Quintasan> build-place?
<apachelogger> once it was in source, then it was ../tarballs then it was ../build-area then it was tarballs/ 
<apachelogger> ah ../tarballs looks good
<apachelogger> if one names the tar correctly that is ^^
<apachelogger> that deserves a script IMHO
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, know how can I redirect WHOLE output to grep? | fails cause debug info still gets in way
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> | != redirect
<Quintasan> it's a pipe
<apachelogger> | == piping
<apachelogger> > || < == redirecting
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> foo 2>&1 file > grep
<apachelogger> or something like that
<apachelogger> no clue how to get it to pipe stderr to grep
<apachelogger> and no kubotu to google it :(
<Quintasan> command 2>&1 >&3 3>&- | grep word  3>&-
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> does not work
<da-bayman> quick question. Im stuck at grub2 with a wubi installation. How do i know which kernel im running?
<apachelogger> wah?
<Quintasan> da-bayman: uname -a
<apachelogger> Quintasan: &3?
<apachelogger> what is 3?
<Quintasan> beats me
<Quintasan> some_command 2>&1 | another_command
<da-bayman> that command doesn't work within grub
<Quintasan> this worked
<apachelogger> yeah
<Quintasan> what the fcks
<Quintasan> the whole isAway() seems broken
<apachelogger> redirect stderr to stdout and then pipe that to grep
<apachelogger>   libqt4-multimedia: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<apachelogger>                      Depends: libqtgui4 (= 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<apachelogger> rightly then
<apachelogger> who broke that?
 * Quintasan hides
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> what the fez
<Quintasan> I did not mess with Qt
<apachelogger> root@osiris:/# apt-cache show libqt4-multimedia | grep Source
<apachelogger> Source: qt4-x11
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what happened there :O
<apachelogger>    - Drop multimedia package, QtMultimediaKit in QtMobility replaces it
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> E: The package 'qt-mobility' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in 'maverick'
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> pyth0rnz!
<ScottK> With the neverending line of private sources to apparently be built, nothing you upload will get built anyway.
<apachelogger> and after a hour of research apachelogger found out that qtmobility-dev is the package he wants to transit to
<apachelogger> changelogs++
<ulysses> apachelogger: exam passed, now I can write the monthly report for Kubuntu Team if it is neccessary
<apachelogger> ulysses: it is not necessary, it is desirable ;)
 * apachelogger high-fives for the exam
 * apachelogger thinks that this will not build with qtmultimediakit anyway -.-
<apachelogger> regression++
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: your removal of libqt4-multimedia renders libsmokeqtmultimedia4-3 dust?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: session->account()->isAway();   <-- this will return true or false if the status is Away?
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> >_<
<Quintasan> true?
<apachelogger> are you away? - true, I am away ... vs. ... false, I am not away :P
<Quintasan> so !session->account()->isAway(); will return false on Away
<Quintasan> who the hell made those if's
<Quintasan> if ( ( !session->account()->isAway() || d->enableEventsWhileAway )
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> this is retarded
<apachelogger> read
<Quintasan> or I am
<apachelogger> if you are not away OR events are enabled wile away
<Quintasan> so that's not the if I'm looking for
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> if that's not it
<Quintasan> then, it is not in the code at all? >_<
<apachelogger> what is your problem anyway?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want Kopete to DISABLE notification when I'm Away or Busy
<Quintasan> there is an option for that but it doesnt work
<Quintasan> I was wondering is it getting option right
<Quintasan> and it does
<apachelogger> doesnt enableEventsWhileAway sound like that?
<Quintasan> it sounds like that
<Quintasan> but it doesn't work
<apachelogger> but?
<Quintasan> that's the point
<apachelogger> well 
<apachelogger> the condition is if you are not away or enableEventsWhileAway
<apachelogger> enableEventsWhileAway is probaby a bool
<Quintasan> it is a bool
<apachelogger> so
<ulysses> oh my god https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Teams/Reports
<apachelogger> if (!away || enableEventsWhileAway)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> fuck
<apachelogger> BAH
<apachelogger> DSSDGAgJGJHJ
<apachelogger> powerdevil--
<Quintasan> wtf
<apachelogger> so
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If I ever get that to work the patch will be so ugly that devs will ban me from channel for trolling
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> when there is a filetransfer going on
<apachelogger> there is clearly nothing happening
<apachelogger> so we can suspend
<apachelogger> right?
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> apachelogger++
<Quintasan> ulysses: this page....is...a little bit empty? :P
<apachelogger> not to be ranting, but kopete code is ugly by kubuntu coding standards anyway ;)
<Quintasan> kopete needs a rewrite
<Quintasan> why the hell they don't do that
<Quintasan> great
<ulysses> Quintasan: a little bit
<apachelogger> because it is a shitload of work
<apachelogger> and there are too few people
<Quintasan> which noone wants to do
<Quintasan> man, I would pay few bucks to get that fcking kdelibs import fixd
<Quintasan> apachelogger: great, now I know the options are set right
<ulysses> :)
 * apachelogger is really wondering why he only gets 300kbs over ssh
<Quintasan> so the major question is, why the fck it's not working
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how do you know? ^^
<Quintasan> QDEBUG STUFF: Is away? true
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> and I'm currently Busy on Jabber
<apachelogger> that does not mean that enableEventsWhileAway is appropriate
<Quintasan> I check for that too
<apachelogger> and since it is a logical or condition either can be right
<Quintasan> and it is false
<Quintasan> beacuse I set it to disable them
<Quintasan> the option is "Enable events notifications while Away"
<Quintasan> unchecked should yield false
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> HOLY SHIT
<apachelogger> right
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You're on jabber now?
<apachelogger> was there a time when I was not?
<apachelogger> or do you mean online right now?
<Quintasan> dunno :P
<Quintasan> online
<apachelogger> not online
<apachelogger> sec
<Quintasan> apachelogger: quintasan@jabster.pl <-- send me some messages
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: auth auth
<Quintasan> hahaha
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you see, it works
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> if you have no notifications
<Quintasan> it displays one
<apachelogger> eh?
<Quintasan> then next do not get displayed
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> send some more
<Quintasan> no notifications
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> apachelogger: spam something now
<Quintasan> exacly
<apachelogger> well is isAway or eanbleEventsWhileAway at any time not what it is supposed to be?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have a strange feeling that bugzilla will tell you to solve this by having one notification displayed beforehand
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> let me check
<Quintasan> apachelogger: send something
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> is away == true and events == false
<apachelogger> what does the if do?
<Quintasan> and I get notification for first one
<Quintasan> from my lame perspective
<Quintasan> it sets no notifications
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1909624
<Quintasan> this is the if
<apachelogger> OHHHHH
<apachelogger> OHHHHHHHHHH
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> :P
<Quintasan> wrong if?
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger>         if ( ( !session->account()->isAway() || d->enableEventsWhileAway )
<apachelogger>              && msg.direction() != Kopete::Message::Internal )
<apachelogger> thats is the whole if
<apachelogger> it is two lined
<Quintasan> yes it is
<apachelogger> you did not say that :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/T1r-4O.html
<Quintasan> like this
<apachelogger> OTOH
<Quintasan> means it's baaad
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> OTOH?
<apachelogger> well, both conditions would need to be true, since !away || events is never true though the whole condition is never true
<apachelogger> unless I am suffering from almost-midnight-syndrom
<Quintasan> how do you explain next messages not throwing notifications?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: add another debug inside the if
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the inner or outer? :P
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> god damn
<apachelogger> the one that is throwing the notification :P
<apachelogger> hm...
<apachelogger> if ( appendMessageEvent || showNotification )
<apachelogger> actually that if would be responsible for notification
<apachelogger> so maybe also add debugs to those looking into those two variables
<apachelogger> appendMessageEvent could be true if you have message queing on if I understand this correctly
<Quintasan> let me check for status of that
<Quintasan> it is enabled in here
<apachelogger> appendMessageEvent?
<apachelogger> always?
<Quintasan> oh, I did not add that
<Quintasan> let me check that first if thought
<Quintasan> apachelogger: spam some now
<Quintasan> great. the first one gets notification and then no spam
<Quintasan> and no QDebug stuff
<apachelogger> can you please throw me the output?
<Quintasan> the whole crap?
<apachelogger> well all the releveat stuff ;)
<Quintasan> after inserting that qDebug into the f ( ( !session->account()->isAway() || d->enableEventsWhileAway ) I get nothing
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sec
<Quintasan> grr
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://pastebin.ca/1909637
<apachelogger> try that
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> bindings is only at 40 % -.-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: get a faster computer
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> I am :P
<Quintasan> what is ur machine now?
<ulysses> Quintasan: from you?:P
<Quintasan> ulysses: from lex at least
<Quintasan> lex is the fastest kde builder
 * ulysses have an Intel T3000
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> damn u apachelogger, I forgot to prefix all QDEBUG messages
<apachelogger> prefix?
<Quintasan> yes
<apachelogger> whatfor?
<Quintasan> to filter them with grep
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> ditch me the log and I will filter your arse :P
<Quintasan> I get tons of raw xmpp beforehand
 * apachelogger is wondering where his second cat5 got lost to
<Quintasan> cat5?
<apachelogger> netwerx
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so where is the log?
<Quintasan> building
<apachelogger> man
<Quintasan> THE CODE MUST BE PURIFIED
<apachelogger> get a faster computer
<Quintasan> intel core i5 @ 4GIGAHUNTZ with 4 gb ramz
<Quintasan> problem?
<apachelogger> i7 is supreme
<Quintasan> You have i7?
<apachelogger> I will by the end of the week
<ulysses> Intel Dual-Core T3000 @ 1,8 GHz with 2 GB DDR3 :(
<apachelogger> possibly twice
<apachelogger> once in a desktop
<apachelogger> and once in a mobile
<Quintasan> so don't act so mighty now!
<apachelogger> so that we shall icecream
<Quintasan> repair the hook first
<apachelogger> because really, icecreaming IMHO is much more efficient than one fast cpu
<Quintasan> fff
<Quintasan> apachelogger: spam now
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/log.bz2
<Quintasan> enjoy ur OVER 9000 lines of raw xmpp log
<apachelogger> crybaby
<Quintasan> qDebug() << "QDEBUG: monster if is true...";
<Quintasan> doesn't show up
<Quintasan> is this good?
<apachelogger> corse not
<apachelogger> because I am supreme
<apachelogger> QDEBUG: appendMessageEvent: true 
<apachelogger> QDEBUG: showNotification: false 
<apachelogger> QDEBUG: showNotification is now true!! 
<apachelogger> as suspected
<apachelogger> I bet with you if you turn of queuing you will get no notification :P
<Quintasan> spam plox
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> if ( appendMessageEvent || showNotification )
<apachelogger> I think that should be &&
<Quintasan> apachelogger: spam nao
<apachelogger> you are offz
<Quintasan> haha
<Quintasan> see
<Quintasan> you can't disable it :O
<apachelogger> why not?
<Quintasan> there is Open message instantly
<Quintasan> Use message queuing
<apachelogger> turn that off too :P
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> and a check box Queue unread messages
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if ( appendMessageEvent || showNotification )
<apachelogger> is the problem
<Quintasan> should be &&?
<apachelogger> in particular that appendMessageEvent is always true becuase either you queue or show instantly and with show instantly you would override the notification anyway
<Quintasan> as I expected that
<apachelogger> so I think this should be &&, because there is a parenting if that checks for inbound messages only
<Quintasan> but KDE magic is magical
<apachelogger> and if showNotification is false for such a beasty then appendmessageevent should be disregarded eitherway
<Quintasan> grr
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if the kopete devs do not approach that change then they may reason why that || makes sense :P
<apachelogger> because I do not see none
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> if ( msg.from() && d->eventList.isEmpty() )
<apachelogger> needs to be changed
<apachelogger> to set shownotification to false
<apachelogger> the general flow is ... check if notification should be displayed at all (first if)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are you spamming me now?
<apachelogger> if that is true and we use a message queue it should check if the queue is empty and if it is not not show the message
<apachelogger> so you need to invert the logic in that first if inside the failure if
<apachelogger> otherwise you create a new bug 
<Quintasan> okay, now the notification is not showing AND kopete icon is not spinning
<Quintasan> as I have received no messages
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> now it makes sense ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if ( msg.from() && d->eventList.isEmpty() )
<apachelogger> invert that one instead
<apachelogger> that way shownotification can only become false other than in the if that checks for awayness
 * apachelogger hopes that was understandable ^^
<Quintasan> so if ( appendMessageEvent && showNotification )   == if ( appendMessageEvent || showNotification )
<Quintasan> and I should make if ( msg.from() && d->eventList.isEmpty() ) set showNotification to false?
<apachelogger> almost
<apachelogger> the latter should be inverted completely
<apachelogger> just making it set showNotification to false would be, well, wrong
<apachelogger> you need to invert the condition itself 
<Quintasan> urgh De Morgans law's was it?
<apachelogger> AND then set showNotification to false
<JontheEchidna> how goes it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: if ( !msg.from() || !d->eventList.isEmpty() )   ?
 * Quintasan did that based on maths logic
<apachelogger> works, but another option is closer at hand ;)
<Quintasan> so maths logic applies to c magic \o/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I would go with !(foo && bar) for readablity
<Quintasan> oh well
<apachelogger> also it makes your diff more understandable since it becomes obvious that you invert the logic ;)
<Quintasan> and with maths logic laws it would expand to what I did back there
<apachelogger> yeah, they are equivalent, but that does not mean that from a code style POV they are :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Quintasan is fixing the kopete
<Quintasan> what the hell
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb: building package `python-kde4-doc' in `../python-kde4-doc_4.4.95-0ubuntu1_all.deb'.
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<apachelogger> E: Failed autobuilding of package
<apachelogger> that is the odd
<ScottK> Riddell: The trick that no one mentioned at UDS for Kolab server stuff is it also needs PHP patching.  PHP is in Main and server team gets annoyed if I break it.
<Quintasan> PYTHON :d
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :D
 * apachelogger runs in verbose
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/include/smoke/qtmultimedia_smoke.h debian/libsmokeqt4-dev//usr/include/smoke/ returned exit code 1
<apachelogger> makes more sense
<Quintasan> apachelogger: spam!
<Quintasan> haha
<Quintasan> show notifications
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1909664
<Quintasan> That's what I did
<Quintasan> and it shows all notifications now
<apachelogger> oh is it not working?
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> all notification?
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> you did not listen
<Quintasan> false
<Quintasan> damn
<apachelogger> right
<ulysses> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<ulysses> As in the HowTo was written
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do want some delicious b's
<Quintasan> YEAH
<Quintasan> cookies for apachelogger 
<Quintasan> try now
<Quintasan> yes!
<Quintasan> this is alive
<Quintasan> more cookies for apachelogger
<apachelogger> I would add a comment though, to ensure that people only change the var to false from that if(!away... onwards
<apachelogger> otherwise this might break again in the future
<Quintasan> let me clean up this mess fist
<apachelogger> I am sure JontheEchidna can sponsor ^^
<apachelogger> he is a great KDE SVN sponsor ^^
<CIA-98> [plasma-runner-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100727223613-cm0my0re3nlq771y * installerrunner.cpp Quotation marks around the package name
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes libsmokeqtmultimedia4-3 is dust
<apachelogger> Riddell: poor thing :)
<apachelogger> well I think that was the only thing that stood in the way of bindings building
<apachelogger> Quintasan: btw, my tip with installing kdelibs5-dev in the cow is speeding up things a lot
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you did a screenshot of that kcm in English and with normal theme colours it would be more intelligable
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is only about the sidebar thing
<apachelogger> (which is in english :P)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I didn't to that with --save-after-login, let me try :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: the folder parts would have folderlists to edit and some description above, and the general section information like username and autostart and throttling and stuff
<CIA-98> [plasma-runner-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100727223858-vgd8wr4s29tw0do2 * installerrunner.cpp Include cleanups, plus less kDebug()
<ulysses> After adding the header: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<apachelogger> ulysses: looking good, now it just needs some advertising :)
<apachelogger> like the kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users lists
<apachelogger> although
<Riddell> apachelogger: putting it with the other shares modules does seem sensible
<apachelogger> maybe someone wants to add something still
<Quintasan> I want!
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I was intending tabs first, but that is really horrible, also not having tabs leaves more freedom with how to design the general settings "page"
<apachelogger> also with the web page we can make up for settings that are yet missing ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please go ahead
<apachelogger> everyone else please also take a quick look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports and add/enhance if you wish :)
<Quintasan> there you go
<Quintasan> apachelogger: be sure to refresh the page
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/kopete_notifications.patch   <-- <3
<ScottK> Where's the switch to turn m-i on/off in kmail?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's that for?
<Quintasan> Riddell: kde bug Bug 184113
<ubottu> Bug 184113 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/184113 is private
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> kde bug 184113
<ubottu> KDE bug 184113 in Notifications "No apparent way to disable events while status is Busy" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184113
<Riddell> ScottK: not honestly sure
<ScottK> agateau told me where to turn it on, but now I don't remember ....
<ulysses> time to sleep in UTC+2 (CEST), good night!
<Quintasan> ulysses: night
<Riddell> sweet dreams
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-28
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: be sure to think of a punishment if I did something horribly wrong
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> would processing the last 4 months of debian removal packages at very slow speed be a suitable punishment?
<Quintasan> Riddell: it would be an overkill
<Quintasan> I wonder what do you mean as slow speed
<Riddell> takes about 40 seconds for each one
<Riddell> and that's without the manual review needed
 * Riddell does the kde4libs compiled on ARM dance
 * maco hopes Riddell teaches that dance to folks at the next ceilidh
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you had NCommander to use his armel magic or it built by itself?
<Quintasan> have*
<Riddell> Quintasan: I fixed it all on my own
<Quintasan> \o/
<maco> good job!
<Quintasan> cookies for Riddell 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix kubotu!
 * Quintasan is going to take a power nap
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did anyone volunteer for looking at Kolab packages?
<Riddell> Quintasan: which ones?
<Quintasan> The 3.5 ones
<Quintasan> (We are going to use them, right?)
<Riddell> yes we should look at them
<ScottK> Congratulations Riddell.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I read they will send you patches to skip the artS dependency, did you get them?
<Riddell> uploaded, should take a quick 9 hours to compile
<Riddell> Quintasan: can't say I did
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> probably adding --without-arts would do it
<ScottK> If it uses cdbs, it should get that automagically.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, I will do that tomorrow.
<Quintasan> Do we have any python hackers except for apachelogger?
<yofel> Quintasan: well, what's the problem?
<maco> i cant raise my hand on python hacker
<maco> but on python poker, i can
<Riddell> since when did apachelogger touch python?
<Quintasan> yofel: kdelibs import :>
<yofel> Riddell: u1 I fear ^^
<ScottK> Quintasan: Python yes, Python + GUI stuff, no.
<Quintasan> Riddell: that was irony for most of the part
<Quintasan> damn, can't find the bug
<yofel> bug 579491 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579491 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> yofel: thanks
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm not wrong assuming it's problem with Python, am I?
<yofel> well, it's written in python, I didn't look at the code long enough though to understand what it's supposed to do
<Quintasan> I tried asking on #launchpad but the bzr-builder guys are busy and it doesn't seem that they will fix it in nearest future
<Quintasan> with that bug we are unable to import kde{libs,runtime,whateverelse}
<yofel> I love it when people write functions and don't add a comment for what it's supposed to do... (heck, even one line is better than zero)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: actually, I'd rather you go through whatever process the kopete devs have for patches. I've never even touched the code base, and if anything went wrong I'd be solely responsible
<Quintasan> okay
<apachelogger> Quintasan, Riddell: oi! I has done plenty of pyth0rnz
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> apturl
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: feel free to add it to our packaging in the meantime, of course :)
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> with bindings I never know what is intentionally not-installed and what is just new
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I will do it tomorrow, I just want to check with devs that it is not horrible :P
<Quintasan> Like memleaks (Dunno how I could achieve that but...)
<JontheEchidna> probably couldn't unless you were new'ign something, or preventing a delete
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<JontheEchidna> nighty night
 * JontheEchidna goes off to mow the lawn
<apachelogger> why the flying dutchman does libsmokeqt4-dev contain kde headers? Oo
<apachelogger> seems lex introduced this quite some time ago :S
<apachelogger> meh oh mhe
<apachelogger> this certainly needs fixing
 * apachelogger better does this tomorrow when he is less likely to screw up though :)
<da-bayman> quick question. Im stuck at grub2 with a wubi installation. How do i know which kernel im running?
<valorie> da-bayman: can you get to a command line?
<valorie> if so, uname -a
<da-bayman> no i cant access a command line, i have 2 options... sh :grub. and livecd
<valorie> this channel is for development, not support
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> you might do better in #kubuntu
<valorie> which is support
<valorie> personally, I would use the liveCD
<valorie> rather than wubi
<da-bayman> yea, my laptop didnt have a cdrom and it couldnt boot from the usb...
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> again, the support experts aren't here, but in #kubuntu
<da-bayman> thanks 
<stalcup> Riddell: right, i couldn't request a merge either
<stalcup> possibly because of my membership status
<stalcup> er
<ScottK> stalcup: Requesting a merge shouldn't take any particular status.
<ScottK> Someone perhaps should look into http://frinring.wordpress.com/2010/07/27/first-release-of-cagibi-prototype-of-cacheproxy-daemon-for-upnp-device-listening-and-publishing/
<Riddell> ScottK: boost 1.40 transition still in progress?
<ScottK> Riddell: We're keeping boost 1.40 in Universe.
<ScottK> We want all the Main stuff to transition though.
<ScottK> That way we can ship the boost MPI stuff.
<Riddell> what's the boost MPI stuff?
<ScottK> There are several boost packages that deal with MPI (some multi processing thing) that we've historically just dropped because we didn't want all of MPI in Main and no packages used them.
<ScottK> Now there's at least one package that uses it (in Universe) and users were complaining.
<ScottK> So we use the current boost in Main with MPI removed and a previous release in Universe with it enabled.
<rbelem> hey guys, i just uploaded a new patch for ksambashare http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/
<rbelem> Riddell, can you take quick look at the patch? :-)
<rbelem> dantti, ^
<Riddell> rbelem: tomorrow I promise
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, ok
<rbelem> Riddell, it is becoming a huge patch :-)
<dantti> rbelem: shouldn't you use Q_D(d_ptr)?
<rbelem> dantti, uh! i forgot about that
<rbelem> dantti, but i general, do you think it is ok?
<rbelem> *in
<dantti> seems to be fine
<rbelem> dantti, is the Q_D thread safe?
<dantti> rbelem: afaik Q_D() is just to safely transform your d_ptr to d, making it const safe too
<rbelem> dantti, hum... i will update the code tomorrow
<rbelem> thanks Riddell, dantti 
<dantti> yw
<rbelem> :-)
 * rbelem goes off
<rbelem> g'night
<dantti> ok, now I just have to add the emblem and make sure --reverse works ok http://img820.imageshack.us/i/plasmadesktopxi1450.jpg/  :)
<stalcup> ScottK: That's what I would think too, but it says it's invalid
<ScottK> Then either it's a bug or you're not doing it right.
<stalcup> prolly the latter
<ScottK> We should try http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-the-new-kde-bluetooth-stack-is-here/ - Our Kubuntu bluetooth experience could hardly get worse.
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: ok, latest scripty run fixed things. :) I plan on releasing in 12 hours.
<JontheEchidna> I should get to sleep though
<Quintasan> \o
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> anyone packaging/already packaged bluedevil?
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<ulysses> morning
<eMyller> 'morning
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> looks like I need to do mono packaging
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> eMyller: good morning to you too
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> kate--
<freinhard> anyone packaging/already packaged bluedevil?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: translation will be soon ready, I won't miss the beta
<eMyller> apachelogger: what's the problem with it?
<apachelogger> it crashed
<apachelogger> freinhard: I dont think anyone is on this yet
<apachelogger> Currently BlueDevil is not ready to be translated (the strings are not final), and we’re looking for native English speakers who can help us with the strings, interested people send an email to alex {at) ufocoders.com
<apachelogger> cannot go prime time then :/
<freinhard> anyways, the current state of bluetooth isn't.. lets say what it should be, therefore im keen on trying anything that might improove the situation. 
<freinhard> so i'll give it a try
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100728090630-1i2b2389qyd6g4yz * src/libs/ (3 files in 2 dirs) merge
<freinhard> can i somehow include kde 4.5 headers for my lucid ppa?
<apachelogger> just make your ppa depend on whatever of our ppas contains 4.5 for lucid
<apachelogger> but since bluedevil depends on >= 4.4 this should not be necessary
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: in muon/src/DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp:113 there is a missing „not”
<freinhard> aaah ppa dependencies, haven't seen that button before *g*
<apachelogger> Riddell: lp:~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc
<debfx> is konqueror-plugin-searchbar coming back now that konqueror might become the default again?
<Riddell> it probably should be split out again
<apachelogger> Riddell: desktopcouch patch might get done today I have been told
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/desktopcouch/kwallet-support/+merge/31135 I did what I could to get it done :P
<Riddell> lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/kwallet-support/+merge/31138
<apachelogger> some for the syncdaemon
<apachelogger> however I think that will be replaced by async encyrpted callback from the ubuntu-sso client soon ... that whole lookup business is completely pointless because ubuntu-sso will eventually get called anyway...
 * apachelogger is now also becoming elite mono packag0r
<apachelogger> who wants to update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> my korganizer explodes on startup :/
<apachelogger> oh dear
<ulysses> which indicates to explode the TARDIS!!!
<apachelogger> markey: I WISH YOU A VERY SUPER HAPPY AWESOME BIRTHDAY *hugs* *kisses* *cookies*
<apachelogger> not even a bot to throw a birthday party around -.-
<debfx> Riddell: these should be the necessary changes to konq-plugins: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/konq-plugins_4.4.0-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<debfx> debian-changes-4:4.4.0-2ubuntu1 wasn't supposed to be there, right?
<Riddell> probably not
<markey> thanks apachelogger :D
<markey> *hug*
<CIA-98> [kdebindings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100728111210-xw8z824vkfdiobx2 * debian/ (18 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-98> * New upstream release * Drop kubuntu_03_qt_no_style_s60.diff (origin: upstream
<CIA-98> -> applied) * Turn libsmokeqtmultimedia into dust because we do not build
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bindings uploaded to ppa, please watch out for failures, I only did one build locally due to insane long build time ... that one went straight through to list-missing though, so everything should be fine
 * apachelogger is awayish a bit
<freinhard> any reason why i would need a shlibs.local file in debian for libbluedevil?
 * sheytan food time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger whee... something broke http://pastebin.com/0A01HdB2
<yofel> I can at least confirm that kdelibs5-dev is broken :/ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52618642/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.quassel_0.7~pre%2B115-gbf0ef15-0.20100728~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you will not get workspace then :P
<shadeslayer> i wonder what he changed....
 * sheytan is back.
<shadeslayer> sheytan: \o
<sheytan> hey :)
<shadeslayer> AHA!
<shadeslayer> python-qt4 needs fix0ring
<CIA-98> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1156022 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for 0.4.0 (1.0 beta)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: pokes if your around
<JontheEchidna> hi
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/7hpUF3zL <<
<JontheEchidna> what's that?
<shadeslayer> i think its because python-qt4 still deps on libqtwebkit4
<JontheEchidna> oh
<shadeslayer> im trying to pull in deps for kdebase workspace
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52253732/python-qt4_4.7.3-1ubuntu2_4.7.4-0ubuntu1.diff.gz says something else tho
<shadeslayer> something is wrong :(
<freinhard> what's the benefit of specifying debian/source/format ?
<freinhard> (except of getting rid of a lintian warning)
<shadeslayer> freinhard: well.. huge
<shadeslayer> if you use the new dh format, no need to use quilt
<shadeslayer> no need for cdbs, and everything is much easier
<shadeslayer> ahh i see
<shadeslayer> kdebindings has python kde4 -> dep on old qt package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is this in maverick?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes sir
<shadeslayer> see apachelogger uploaded bindings 
<freinhard> actually i'm using cdbs cause that makes everything so much easier
<shadeslayer> im checking right now
<Riddell> maverick builds are broken today
<freinhard> two includes and i'm done with the rules file for a cmake package (i'd call that easy)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which builds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: all of them
<shadeslayer> freinhard: i just need to write : dh $@ --parallel --with kde
<shadeslayer> and im done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you dont get iffy workspace then :)
<Riddell> freinhard: cdbs is going out of fashion, debhelper 7 is all the rage now as shadeslayer demonstrates
<shadeslayer> hehe ^
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: also, if you use source format 3.0, your .orig tarball can be .tar.bz2, meaning you don't have to repack if upstream decides to use it. (It's smaller than .tar.gz too)
<Riddell> needs libtimedate-perl to enter the archive again
<freinhard> hmm k, that solves some things i was always wondering about (.gz is old and stinks ;) )
<JontheEchidna> now we just have to wait for .xz support :P
<JontheEchidna> or .lmza or whatever it's called
<shadeslayer> why dont they get .lzma support?
<shadeslayer> yeah .lzma... reminds of a lama everytime i write :P
<JontheEchidna> because nobody's coded support in soyuz
<JontheEchidna> it took an extreme amount of groaning to get even .tar.bz2 support in soyuz, *even when packages started syncing from debian and breaking because of it!*
<shadeslayer> do you want a kubotu clone here? ( clone as in different bot with same codebase )
<shadeslayer> but itll be online only till im here :p
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hahaha @sheytan tadaaaaaaa ￼ << from pinheirokde
<JontheEchidna> maverick is broken :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/470251/
<sheytan> shadeslayer take a look at the pastebin link i dented ;D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sorry about that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: anything I can do to assist?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: holy fsck http://a.imageshack.us/img704/2209/zrzutekranu10x.png
<shadeslayer> how :D
<shadeslayer> or only on trunk? :P
<JontheEchidna> probably http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/oxygen-transparent?content=127752
<sheytan> shadeslayer ^^ :D
<shadeslayer> now i know all your secretz... muwhahaha
<sheytan> shadeslayer, but please don't advertise it too much. It's still experimental <~~ from Pinheiro :)
<shadeslayer> ofcourse :D
<shadeslayer> dude.. were going to launch neon.. go mad and break your system  ^_^
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I just accepted libmpcdec6 into the archive, we'll need to do some builds once it gets published
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: although nothing is building until libtimedate-perl gets published
<yofel> Riddell: can you look at bug 610848 ? would that be sufficient?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610848 in konq-plugins (Ubuntu) "package konq-plugins 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/searchbarplugin.so', which is also in package konqueror-plugin-searchbar 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610848
<sheytan> i always have another system for testing stuff, so :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: lucid>
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that will break on upgrades from lucid..
<shadeslayer> ah ok.. debdiff is attached  ^_^
<freinhard> shadeslayer: whats that image?
<shadeslayer> freinhard: that is sheytan's desktop
<yofel> and blame apport for that version number in the title..
<freinhard> shadeslayer: bluedevil?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i would think so
 * freinhard is packaging
<shadeslayer> freinhard: go go!
<sheytan> yes, yes  :D
<sheytan> blue devil right from hell :D
<sheytan> becareful, it can burn your devices :D
<freinhard> libbluedevil did work, but just kicked cdbs and need to rebuild again ;)
<JontheEchidna> "hell has frozen over, and a blue devil has emerged; KDE actually got a new bluetooth stack"
<freinhard> any accelerators for my fast-as-a-lightning atom n450? ;)
<sheytan> freinhard go to hadwallpapers.net there you can find that image. nature section ;)
<ulysses> That's oxygen-transparent is awesome
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice :D
<shadeslayer> freinhard: your now using dh magic? :D
<ScottK> Is there anyone here that uses Kubuntu with an RTL language?
<ulysses> RTL?
<Riddell> we do have Islraelies around, dunno if they use Hebrew
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: right-to-left
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/celebrate-ubuntu-1010-alpha-with-these.html << dude these are like.... 
<ScottK> I'm curious if Konsole works with RTL as there's a big discussion on #ubuntu-devel about how VTE doesn't.
<sheytan> shadeslayer i like only the 3rd one :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i like the last one
<shadeslayer> need something blue+ with kubuntu logo :P
<sheytan> when i get some time :)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<sheytan> need still to work on kubuntu web page and kde GSOC certificate desing ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: do you have that tree wallpaper?
<sheytan> from that link?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: from the snapshot of kubuntu site you posted
<sheytan> that green one with bluedevil?
<sheytan> please link :D
<sheytan> then i'll tell you
<Riddell> ScottK: last I looked at it Konsole didn't work RTL and nobody ever expected that it would
<Riddell> ScottK: you can write hebrew or whatever as normal in Konsole but it'll appear left to right
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I was curious.
<freinhard> what does the cmake makro find_library do?
<freinhard> got /usr/lib/libbluedevil.so.* but cmake cant find it with find_library(LibBlueDevil_LIBRARIES bluedevil)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: do you haz tarball for bluedevil?
<yofel> shadeslayer: want my desktop? :P http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/plasma0.png
<shadeslayer> oh god
<shadeslayer> how do you manage to process so much info :P
<shadeslayer> 2 batteries? 
<shadeslayer> :O
<sheytan> shadeslayer no, get it from git :)
<sheytan> yofel, glad you use my wallpaper ;D
<yofel> sheytan: thanks for making it ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: do i have to uninstall anything ?
<shadeslayer> not that i really use bluetooth
<shadeslayer> http://www.dennogumi.org/2010/07/what-this-might-ever-be << is nice
<sheytan> yofel, you're welcome :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer no. Install compilers and kde dev packages only
<sheytan> then compile
<sheytan> and done ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i have half the dev packages from repos installed :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer, then you're good to go :D
<yofel> Riddell: is that debdiff for konq-plugins ok or should I change something?
<Riddell> yofel: sorry, let me look now
<ScottK> Riddell: Next armel question I guess is why libqtwebkit4 is uninstallable.
<ScottK> (which is why kde4libs won't build)
<Riddell> ScottK: it's the libtimedate-perl issue
<Riddell> ScottK: we just need to wait until that gets mirrored to ports
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> i needs libbluedevil :P
<ScottK> Looks like it might be worth trying again now.
 * ScottK does
<shadeslayer>   Could not find LibBlueDevil
<freinhard> shadeslayer: almost done
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<sheytan> shadeslayer in the git link change bluedevil to libbluedevil :D
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> debfx: konq-plugins uploaded
<Riddell> yofel: debfx just split out konqueror-plugin-searchbar again so that makes your bug a non-issue
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nice : http://imgur.com/DNRUt
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<shadeslayer> and thats not my phone btw :P
<JontheEchidna> will this cause problems? gpg --armor --sign --detach-sig
<JontheEchidna> er
<sheytan> shadeslayer talk to afiestas at #kde-devel and report a bug :D
<JontheEchidna> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=127964427716288&w=2
<sheytan> it's still the RC 
<shadeslayer> sheytan: actually.. its not a bug :P
<sheytan> a feature? :
<sheytan> :D
<shadeslayer> this phone doesnt do audio connections :P
<shadeslayer> only data transfer
<sheytan> oh :D
<sheytan> ok :D
<Riddell> note that debian also seems to be packaging bluedevil
<shadeslayer> yeah saw it on debian-qt-kde ;)
<freinhard> Riddell: too late as usual, narf
<freinhard> are the packages for libbluedevil/bluedevil already done?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 609448 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609448 in Ubuntu "Sync plasma-widget-fastuserswitch 0.2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609448
<shadeslayer> freinhard: theyre working on them
<freinhard> that's why i asked previously if somebody is packaging it. argh
<shadeslayer> better join oftc then :P
<mfraz74> apparently k3b has switched burn speed to 8,400x, is this even possible?
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1156069 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Bump version for 0.4 (1.0 beta)
<freinhard> shadeslayer: got a link handy to the mailinglist?
<freinhard> can't find a related post in http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org/maillist.html
<shadeslayer> freinhard: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/ 
<shadeslayer> freinhard: i guess gkiagia hasnt written one yet
<freinhard> shadeslayer: can't find anything bluedevil related there anyways
<mfraz74> bluedevil looks impressive
<shadeslayer> freinhard: http://pastebin.com/eWDZMHaX
<freinhard> shadeslayer: which channel?
<shadeslayer> freinhard: #debian-qt-kde on oftc
<shadeslayer> this is nice http://imgur.com/VJIle
<Riddell> shadeslayer: synced
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does plasma-widget-fastuserswitch do that kickoff doesn't?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nothing new... just that its a plasmoid and suse had it :P
<shadeslayer> didnt want our users to be left out :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/IvsZv
<ScottK> Riddell: I was going to ask to have that one sync'ed too.  No kickoff in netbook, so it might be useful there.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, right enough, although netbooks are generally single user
<ScottK> Riddell: True.  It might go nicely with some sort of guest session thingy in the future.  Handing your netbook to your buddy to use for a bit is not a totally obscure use case.
<sheytan> only one thing left, to show you guys all the changes in the kubuntu page. It's now simple and clean :D
<maco> but when is it actually moving to kubuntu.org???
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> http://a.imageshack.us/img820/4165/base3test1.jpg
<sheytan> take a look :D
<Riddell> new kubuntu.org website needs me to get password off ofir then I can copy over the new stories then it can go live
<sheytan> Riddle is this what you mean the 'new site' http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/ ? :)
<sheytan> Riddell ^^
<ulysses> sheytan: great
<sheytan> ulysses thank you :)
<sheytan> still waiting for ofir to discuss all that stuff
<Riddell> sheytan: yes
<sheytan> Riddell then that's what i'm working on :)
<sheytan> we were talking with ofir to have everything done for 10.10 release :)
<sheytan> i've got almost everything done, it just need some changes i will make :)
<JontheEchidna> better start trying to get it through now :P
<Riddell> sheytan: ah good.  getting the 10.04 one out first is my current problem though 
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: without the upgrade to a new drupal version it won't be so bad
<Riddell> sheytan: don't you worry the field is too Windows XP like?
<sheytan> Riddell ok ;) I think that you guys like my work, ofir does it too. Of course some  changes in artwork maybe needed :)
<sheytan> Riddell No, no. It is to show ppl that it's way better then the xp one :D
<sheytan> And this way kubuntu is a 'whole better place' :D
<sheytan> then window
<sheytan> s
<sheytan> oh, yeah, and the image is CC licenced. It's hard to find a free one :D
<maco> Riddell: still trying to shake the "kde is like windows!" thing?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the difference between ubuntu-sso and the ubuntu auth stuff that went before?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: lose the " Better Place"
<shadeslayer> on the site
<sheytan> shadeslayer why? :P
<shadeslayer> doesnt go along very well with the rest of the site
<sheytan> i like it :D
<shadeslayer> well... A Whole Better place would be rather good
<shadeslayer> also.. give me the image of the field
<shadeslayer> i likes it :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^
<sheytan> shadeslayer i linked it yesterday. Just a second ;)
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/widescreen/?qh=&section=&q=field++of++dreams#/d1ut0zi
<shadeslayer> \o/
<maco> hmm now you make me think of the song "A Better Place" which is a sad song
<maco> http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/A-Better-Place-A-Better-Time-lyrics-Streetlight-Manifesto/89B29D44FCA00CF348256E0000063652
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<maco> (by one of my fave bands)
<shadeslayer> 2 days and only 7 pages of my report is complete.. not good at all
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't really get what the question was about gnupg and kleopatra packaging?
<shadeslayer> ^ me neither
<ScottK> (sorry to just ask after the minutes are out, but I got distracted during the meeting)
<Riddell> ScottK: padams mentioned to me a while ago that we were "using gnupg 1 not gnupg 2" in our kde pim packaging so that needs investigated (whether it's true and whether it's a problem)
<Riddell> and kleopatra is in universe and I'd like to remember why
<shadeslayer> OOo is evil i say.. evil.. Says " General Error " on loading .odt files :/
<ScottK> Kleopatra is in Universe because dirmngr (or whatever it is exactly) is a heaping pile of poo that failed the security review for Main.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how difficult would it be to implement this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickFasterLogin
<ScottK> Riddell: We default to gnupg1, but if users have gnupg2 installed, it works.  We use gnupg-agent and gpgsm from gnupg2.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not simple.  Talk to shtylman.
<shadeslayer> shtylman: pokes :)
<Riddell> ScottK: I seem to remember padams saying gnupg1 didn't work very well with kde pim
<shtylman> shadeslayer: pokes back
<shadeslayer> shtylman: i would like to help out on the Faster user login thing
<shtylman> shadeslayer: you and me both :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> shtylman: but im busy till monday :P
<shtylman> shadeslayer: it isn't a simple problem to solve :)
<shadeslayer> i might be able to squeze out some time on the weekend
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the key thing is you have to have gnupg-agent and gpgsm from gnupg2.  I don't think for the actual gpg binary it matters much (I use it all the time and it seems to work fine).
<shadeslayer> shtylman: hmm.. ok, teach me as we go along :D
<shtylman> shadeslayer: the first step is to begin to understand the kde login process (basically start looking at the startkde script)
<shtylman> shadeslayer: I haven't gotten to far along
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shtylman> but one point of interest would be to see what isn't needed from that script
<shtylman> or what could be done in a different order to give the "illusion" of faster login
<ScottK> Riddell: Kmail actually uses gpgme and it can use either gpg binary.
<ScottK> Riddell: gnupg is in ubuntu-minimal, so I think we'd have to have a really good reason to switch.
 * ScottK is out for a bit.
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ok will look and get back on weekend
<shadeslayer> shtylman: i think we can comment out kcminputrc Mouse cursorTheme 'Oxygen_Black' << since we use our own defaults
<shadeslayer> from startup scripts
<shtylman> shadeslayer: most likely
<shtylman> but be mindful of weird sideeffects :)
<shadeslayer> ofcourse... 
<Quintasan> \o/
 * Riddell would be very reluctant to remove bits from startkde without upstream approval
<Quintasan> new bluetooth stack for KDE
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah we will consult with upstream ;)
 * shtylman would agree with Riddell (but we can always run it by upstream)
<shtylman> the problem is that upstream's focus isn't on improved login speed but more on eyecandy :p
<shadeslayer> totally
 * Quintasan is packaging bluedevilz
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's already being packaged
<Riddell> by freinhard and someone in debian
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> okay
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maverick is broken, cant continue with packaging
<Quintasan> what is broken?
<shadeslayer> some package needs to be introduced again
 * Quintasan hates when people say something is broken not providing details
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:  libtimedate-perl
<shadeslayer> that needs to be published 
<shadeslayer> i was checking the logs :P
<Riddell> libtimedate-perl is in now
<Riddell> kde bits now waiting on new libxine
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * sheytan food time
<shadeslayer> 1.2000  ... wow .. nice version :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hurray for the new website :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: well, we're no there yet
<Riddell> almost though
<ryanakca> *nod*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: see, your "broken" was solved without me taking any actions
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fix0r kdelibs-svn then ;)
<p_masho> anyone help.. kde crashed on startup http://pastebin.com/Vt1H07HP
<shadeslayer> or help me finish my Project report :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I pick skateboarding then
<Quintasan> I can't do pythonz
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: go to #kubuntu and help people there ;)
<p_masho> I've disabled  [Compositing] Exabled =False
<p_masho> and ibus seems to be running... 
 * sheytan is back.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: around?
<ScottK> Riddell: How goes Xine?
<shadeslayer> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<stalcup> <3 pbuilder
<maco> is mav shipping knm or pwnm?
<Riddell> ScottK: xine compiled on arm and i386
<Riddell> looks like it's in the archive too
<JontheEchidna> maco: pwnm
<maco> JontheEchidna: ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> You going to hit retry or should I?
<JontheEchidna> though I wouldn't go as far as to say it pwn's at the moment :P
<Riddell> ScottK: doing it
<ScottK> Great.
<maco> so if i want to try to make 3G work with kubuntu mav, i should try poking pwnm instead of knm
<Riddell> maco: I don't think either has any paticular support for it
<stalcup> Riddell: what do I need to do about the two updates I linked you?
<maco> Riddell: the configuration tool they share recognizes my device, but the configuration thing sucks
<maco> Riddell: it asks questions that users cant answer and neither can the stores that sell the SIMs
<Riddell> stalcup: which ones are those?
<stalcup> artwork and accessability
<Riddell> stalcup: nothing I don't think we'll get RC 3 packages out anywhere, 4.5 final is due for tagging today
<stalcup> ah, fantastic!
<stalcup> good practice at least
<maco> Riddell: the nm-applet has a wizard that pulls data from the mobile-broadband-provider-info package so you just say your country, then it asks which provider in that country, you pick which one, then it asks which of that providers' plans, and then it sets everything up for you
<maco> Riddell: but when i said "poking" i meant "coding" ;-)
<maco> or "writing a patch for"
<JontheEchidna> maco: if you're interested, the config dialog bits are in libs/internals
<maco> JontheEchidna: which source package?
<Riddell> maco: this guy is adding support for modems, investigating the status is somewhere on my todo http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2010/06/full-support-to-modem-manager-04-in.html
<JontheEchidna> maco: plasma-widget-networkmanager
<maco> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> which is a bit confusing since knm is built from the same source
<Riddell> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2010/07/plasma-nm-testing-mode.html suggests progress but not anything for distros yet
<JontheEchidna> I think something's wrong here: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/staging/+build/1893255
<JontheEchidna> it's been stuck there for 2 hours on a 5 minute build
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: time to upload ~ppa2 :)
<JontheEchidna> probably :)
<maco> Riddell: the *99#  was one of those things it asks about that the person at the store couldnt answer ;-)
<maco> also, the ANP
<maco> nm-applet filled those in properly on its own thanks to the xml file in the package i named before (it lists the ANPs)
<CIA-98> [muon] aacid * 1156237 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/Messages.sh take into account the rc.cpp in the xgettext line otherwise it won't get used remove the rm rc.cpp line as it's not needed at all
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> shadeslayer Riddlle http://a.imageshack.us/img843/8484/kubuntu1.jpg
<sheytan> how do you like this one? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: feature page?
<shadeslayer> or home page?
<shadeslayer> and decide on one already :P
<sheytan> It's a mine page about Kubuntu
<maco> sheytan: highlighting Riddell works better when you spell his name right
<shadeslayer> hehe ^
<shadeslayer> maco: need to talk to you for a sec in PM, ok with you?
<sheytan> maco i can't remember how it's written, sorry
<shadeslayer> sheytan: just use tab complete
<maco> sheytan: thats what tab key is for
<maco> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> !tab | sheytan
<ubottu> sheytan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sheytan> ok, will remember ;)
<sheytan> thnaks
<rbelem> hey guys, have you seen agateau?
<maco> nope not in a while
<Riddell> rbelem: agateau is on holiday this week
<Riddell> rbelem: I looked at your patch and couldn't fault it, but agateau would probably be better for a closer examination
<rbelem> ah ok :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, np, but do you think it is ok?
<Riddell> rbelem: as far as I can see yet
<Riddell> yes
<rbelem> cool :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: of course it doesn't do users much good without a UI :)
<rbelem> eheheh
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that the kdenetwork/filesharing will be faster after that patch hit the trunk
<Riddell> rbelem: yes with a good API it should be just be making use of the hard work you've done
<Riddell> rbelem: do you know if we should take a new snapshot of plasma-mobile to package?
<rbelem> Riddell, the patch become much bigger than the initial version
<rbelem> Riddell, yep
<rbelem> Riddell, i did not update some days ago because it was segfaulting
<Riddell> rbelem: but it should be ok now?
<rbelem> Riddell, yep, :-) the latest changes were awesome :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i will update the package today. should i proceed filling a new bug for that?
<Riddell> rbelem: cool, filing a bug would work yes
<Riddell> and posting ithere
<Riddell> and posting it here
<rbelem> Riddell, is the latest bug description and other fields ok? Is there any procedure to follow?
<rbelem> cool
<Riddell> rbelem: the main procedure is just to find someone with access rights to upload it
<Riddell> you can use any mechanism to get the files to one of us, a bug is just a way of doing that
<rbelem> Riddell, sweet
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, these days i will restart the kdm-plasma work
<rbelem> and i will ask asac to build images :-)
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep.. bye guys ..
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bye
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: send me a ping when maverick gets fix0red
<shadeslayer> and how come you didnt go for skateboarding?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> I went skateboarding
<Quintasan> It's 10 pm here now
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> oh i see
<shadeslayer> its 1.30 AM 
<shadeslayer> here .. :P
<Riddell> rbelem: kdm-plasma?  what's that?
<rbelem> Riddell, a gsoc project :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, http://sreich.blogspot.com/2010/06/kdm-plasma-update.html
<rbelem> Riddell, svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/work/kdm-plasma/kdm
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm making some changes to kdebase-workspace package to allow kdm-plasma build outside of it
<rbelem> but i stopped to focus on ksambashare
<Tm_T> Riddell: Kaffeine doesn't use Phonon?
<maco> Tm_T: nope, xine directly
<Tm_T> interesting, it were using Phonon at some point I thought
<Tm_T> I wonder if it's due to DVB
<Riddell> Tm_T: the website has some feable excuse
<Tm_T> so much I have missed since I stopped following more closely
<Riddell> rbelem: I wonder if a LightDM frontend would be easier than touching KDM code
<Riddell> LightDM is a new project by someone on Canonical's desktop team
<Riddell> DM frontend and backend separated by nice dbus interface and codebase is surprisingly small but does more than KDM as far as I can tell
<Riddell> (just a random thought)
<shtylman> what is light dm?
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that would be easier, but we will need an on screen keyboard
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... that's nice
<Riddell> shtylman: new DM done by robert ancell
<shtylman> gtk based?
<Riddell> backend uses glib, frontends can be written for it in anything, he was wondering if KDE would be interested in making one
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think kde will accept if we port it to plasma?
<shtylman> why does it have a backend?
<shtylman> its a dm...
<shtylman> why isn't it all just a gui component?
<Riddell> shtylman: all DMs have backend and frontend including KDM
<shtylman> I see
<Riddell> rbelem: too early to say, KDM isn't too well maintained but it would need to be shown that lightdm is notably better
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> if this lightdm can replace kdm and ksplash I am all for it :)
<Riddell> not ksplash only kdm
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that would be nice if we take this as a kubuntu project :-)
<maco> and then you only need to know 1 dbus command for logging out when your mouse stops working, whether you use kde or gnome!
<Riddell> rbelem: I forwarded you the details by e-mail
<rbelem> Riddell, cool :-)
<JontheEchidna> looks like k3b needs a rebuild for the libmpcdec stuff. I'll do it if nobody has already (I don't see anything on LP)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: please do
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: that qapt build stucked a little:P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> gah I'm bored
<yofel> Quintasan: watch out, nigelb said that too once, now he has to review patches :P
<Quintasan> lol
<dantti> ScottK: Riddell, JontheEchidna the final new ui http://imagebin.ca/view/KvngI7E.html  liked it? could be better?
<dantti> *just for updates...
<shtylman> dantti: maybe less nesting? kinda feels like there are too many "boxes"
<dantti> shtylman: what do you mean? don't get it
<shtylman> the "details" area.. is a frame.. and in it is another frame... and all of that appears to be in a frame... all inside of a frame for the particulat package
<shtylman> basically all the blue stuff
<shtylman> is like 3 or 4 frames it appears
<shtylman> just makes it seem "cluttered" imho ... but dunno what much you could do about it
<dantti> shadeslayer: what do you suggest? removing the ktextbbrowser?
<dantti> make the background of the text transparent?
<sheytan_> good night everyone :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-29
<Riddell> has anyone noticed yet?
<maco> Riddell: noticed what?
<maco> hrmph
<maco> have any of you figured out how to make firefox use the correct dpi?
<maco> i set my dpi with xrandr and all of kde is behaving marvelously
<maco> but seems like the firefox/kde integration could use some magic to make it behave too
<maco> i just cant figure out *what* magic *pout*
<Riddell> maco: well you need to notice it first, it would spoil the surprise if I gave the game away
<maco> Riddell: very nice! you got the password
<maco> anyway, i think this is the bug im hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-qtcurve/+bug/420610
<maco> *pout*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420610 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "QtCurve does not use specified font settings (dup-of: 414711)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414711 in kde-style-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] QtCurve uses huge fonts instead of KDE fonts" [Undecided,New]
 * Riddell wonders who will notice next
<maco> so i think we can work around that bug i just pointed to through the magic of kubuntu default settings? maybe?
<dantti> Riddell: hmmm very nice if it's what i'm thinking
<claydoh> Riddell: nice :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm reasonably certain I've noticed.
<ScottK> maco: Assuming the comments in 414711 are correct, we should be able to.
<maco> the graphical workaround worked for me
<maco> once i got to the comment about changing "general" not "menu" at least ;-)
<darkwingduck> I tried /part
<darkwingduck> BAH
<JontheEchidna> ooo, the new website is live
<JontheEchidna> somebody should blog, but I've already blogged 3 times in the past 24 hours
<jjesse> ok i'l do it
<jjesse> who designed it?
<nigelb> WOW. Riddell, its beautiful!
<Riddell> jjesse: Ofir Klinger
<shtylman> wow... new kubuntu site
<shtylman> I never thought this day would come
<maco> hahaha
<maco> :-/ the beta ppa is all full of brokenness
<maco> it wants to remove kdebase-plasma{a} kdepimlibs-data{a} libkfontinst4{a} libkonqsidebarplugin4{a} libkwineffects1{a} libplasma-applet-system-monitor4{a} libplasmaclock4{a}   libprocesscore4{a} libprocessui4{a} libsolidcontrol4{a} libtaskmanager4{a} libweather-ion4{a} 
<apachelogger> Riddell: the difference between ubuntu-sso and ubuntuone-auth is that ubuntu-sso does not hardcode ubuntuone
<apachelogger> maco: use a proper package manager :P
<CIA-98> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100729080425-37c9sblq4iroj0k9 * (3 files in 2 dirs) get rid of com.ubuntuone.authentication dbus service
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> lo Quintasan
<apachelogger> Riddell: splitting the ubuntuone KCM into multiple (with sidepane menu) has but oene disadvantage ... I would have to build my own dialog in the statusnotifer instead of just showing a kcm :/
<valorie> website looks great!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> new site
<apachelogger> with stinky ktorrent icon ^^
 * apachelogger pokes sheytan to do something about this madness ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: was that announced somewhere?
<valorie> no, I was just reading the logs, and figured that's what riddell was being cagey about
<valorie> :-)
<sheytan> apachelogger for me, changing the page now, wasn't good idea ( of course from artwork site, don't know about technical) :) But i can make for you the icon :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: I talked to ofirk about it, but apparently he did not change it yet *shrug*
<apachelogger> sheytan: also, I think deploying artwork improvements will be easier now that the site in general is through reviews and whatnot :)
<sheytan> apachelogger, when was that? :) I was talking to him, he liked my mockups, so i'm working on it. I'm going to change almost everything (artwork) and some layout. But ofir said he wants it to 10.10
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> all I care about is getting rid of that icon :P
<Riddell> the Get Kubuntu icon?
<apachelogger> because it is not only crap but also disturbs recognizability since an app icon gets used as action icon
<ulysses> see it in links, and the icon was getting out^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> ulysses: website can also be added to the report I think
<apachelogger> then we should be good to publis
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about some website hyping? ^^
 * apachelogger prepares upgrade to maverick so he can continue on u1 finalizing
<sheytan> well, i will work on that page until i finish it. When you will to adpot the artwork and layout changes for maveric release, then you just contact me :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I also uploaded a qoauth package with necessary patches to make it work for ubuntu-sso, so once/if the u1 people accept my patches the foundations should be inplace to launch a proper alpha/beta/something
<sheytan> apachelogger when you were speaking with ofir ?:)
<sheytan> was he here?
<apachelogger> that must have been at least a month agao
<apachelogger> *ago
 * apachelogger complains at least monthly about the icon
<apachelogger> for at least half a year now ^^
<sheytan> yeah, he should show up here w week ago, but he doesn't
<sheytan> i mailed him yesterday
<sheytan> he said he's kinda busy right now
<sheytan> apachelogger take a look: http://a.imageshack.us/img38/8484/kubuntu1.jpg
<Riddell> apachelogger: what needed patching in qoauth?
<sheytan> no kget, ktorrent icons :D
<Adri2000> does anyone know if someone is working on updating the colibri package with version 0.2.0?
<ulysses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/TeamReports/10/July
<sheytan> ulysses did Ofirk develop the page too?
<ulysses> I don't know
<sheytan> as far as i know he did. So thanks to him should be written on the wiki, too :)
<ulysses> I'll do
<apachelogger> Riddell: who contributed to the new site?
<sheytan> yes, we should write everyone who did :)
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> sheytan: how is workspace coming along?
 * apachelogger is wondering what the state my-bzr means
<Riddell> apachelogger: ofir mostly
<Riddell> Adri2000: I wasn't aware of a release
<apachelogger> ulysses: in that case I would say ofir listed first with hearts and stars and stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyone else though?
<sheytan> apachelogger i don't know what you mean. Sorry my english ins't perfect ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kdegraphics?
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe ryan
<apachelogger> sheytan: I agree with you :)
<sheytan> apachelogger that? :D
<apachelogger> we should write everyone who did
<Adri2000> Riddell: hmm right, looking at git log it seems ready by indeed it may have not been officially released yet
<sheytan> apachelogger, oh, yes :)
 * apachelogger postpones his upgrade to maverick until he has a proper desk to work on and does update kdegames meanwhile
<ulysses> apachelogger: ofirk was added to the first, only the stars and hearts missing:P
<apachelogger> no stars and hearts!!!!
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> Adri2000: it's not on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colibri
<Riddell> or rather http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147
<Adri2000> ok
<Quintasan> oh right
<Quintasan> I didn't upload?
<Riddell> upload what?
<Quintasan> Riddell: apachelogger says I did not upload kdegraphics rc3
<Quintasan> so I'm doing it now
<Riddell> to the PPA?
<Quintasan> wait, they are uploaded
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, eitherway the wiki page does not say you did :P
<Quintasan> oh man
<apachelogger> aha
<Quintasan> let me check bzr
 * apachelogger would call that system fail
 * Riddell spots http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.5.0/
<apachelogger> what use is the wiki page if one cannot trust the states there
<Quintasan> done!
<Quintasan> oh god
 * apachelogger poposes that we do not backport rc3 to lucid
<apachelogger> and jump at 4.5.0 + spend some additional time on QAing that
<Riddell> yes
<Quintasan> We already have tarballs for 4.5 or they just tagged it?
<Riddell> just tagged
<Riddell> in the mean time we have http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2010-July/003973.html "New (optional but preferred) dep introduced in 4.5 - Opentts"
<Riddell> and http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2010-July/003988.html "Unannounced optional runtime dependency for SC 4.5: Cagibi 0.1 in kdesupport"
 * Riddell grabs cagibi
<debfx> the new website doesn't have a news feed anymore :(
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> can't be hard to set if up if you know the drupal fu
<freinhard> what am i missing in case of "Could NOT find shared-mime-info"? could build a package with kde-workspace-dev 4.4.2 as dependency but doesn't work for 4.4.92
<Riddell> apt-get install shared-mime-info  :)
<freinhard> read: why was it dropped as a dependency of kdelibs5-dev kde-workspace-dev ?
<Riddell> most packages won't need it
<CIA-98> [kdegames] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100729110457-dyklk1wnqxdb89at * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> cagibi revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8443
<Riddell> debfx: thanks for the comments, did you install cagibi?
<debfx> Riddell: no, should I?
<Riddell> debfx: when I have it installed I find plasma-desktop freezes after a few minutes
<Riddell> this makes no sense to me since plasma-desktop shouldn't have anything to do with cagibi
<Riddell> so I'd like to know if I'm making it up :)
<debfx> Riddell: no issues so far
<Riddell> debfx: new upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8444
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Riddell: is it fine if I add my patch to notifications in Kopete to our packaging?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is it upstreamed yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: beats, me, I attached it to relevant bug and asked about it in #kopete but noone responded
<apachelogger> jon did not wanna sponsor? 
<Quintasan> It's not like he didn
<Quintasan> He said he didn't touch Kopete at all and it would be safer to get it approved by Kopete devs
<apachelogger> pffff
<Riddell> Quintasan: it rather depends on what the patch does :)
<apachelogger> does he doubt my bug fixing capabilities? :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, it just inverts the logic on one of the if's which made the whole thing not working
<Quintasan> kde bug 184113
<ubottu> KDE bug 184113 in Notifications "No apparent way to disable events while status is Busy" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184113
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I havent seen no kopete dev in the channel for quite some time
<apachelogger> I think its best if we just peer review
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have time to review the patch... :)
<Riddell> yum, boolean logic
<Riddell> Quintasan: can you explain the code change in English?
<debfx> Riddell: after starting a kcm as root, a second root-user cagibid instance is launched
<Riddell> debfx: any kcm?
<debfx> not sure, I started the "login screen" kcm
<debfx> hm "/usr/bin/kcmshell4 kdm --lang en_US" is still running after closing the dialog
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, the thing is that when you set you status to Busy or Away and the "Enable notifications while away" was unchecked it shouldn't display notifications at all, but it did show one notification (just one popping out and no further notifications), this boolean logic checks if the event list is empty and if it is then show notifications, but we do not want it to show notifications while we are Busy or Away, right?
<apachelogger> supremacy of logic :P
<apachelogger> the first if inside the large if block for inbound messages decided whether a notification should be shown or not
<apachelogger> after that the bool MUST NOT be changed to true
<Quintasan> I was about to mention that.
<apachelogger> since that would violate the logic of deciding whether a notification is to be shown or not
<apachelogger> kdeedu done
 * apachelogger picks up kdewebdev
<apachelogger> bulldog98: how is kdesdk?
<apachelogger> ulysses: ping
<JontheEchidna> you know
<JontheEchidna> we can remove X-KDE-RootOnly=true from kdm's kcm's .desktop file now
<JontheEchidna> it is kauth'd
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> I think we then can also drop the rootonly patch for systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> userconfig still uses it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> too bad
<JontheEchidna> yeah :/
<apachelogger> so who ports userconfig?
<apachelogger> OTOH we could redo it in c++ :P
<apachelogger> just joking
<JontheEchidna> might not be a bad GSoC proposal for next year
<Riddell> we still ought to get that upstream
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Better than doing it in Python
 * Riddell eyes up yuriy 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: fullack
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doing a kde account manager?
<JontheEchidna> redoing it in C++, yeah
 * apachelogger imagines this to be a quite fun thing to work on TBH ... especially if one would opt for cross-operating system functionallity
<Quintasan> oh god
<apachelogger> then again one has to wonder how much sense that would make ^^
<apachelogger> though ...
<Quintasan> Account managing on Windows using KDE front-end?
<apachelogger> getting it to work properly on all *nixes is already quite the challange I imagine
<apachelogger> holy muon!
<apachelogger> I hear thunder but there is no rain!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hai
 * apachelogger likes the packages that actually do not change a lot between rcs
<Quintasan> Just looking at WinAPI is headachegenerative
<Quintasan> It's not worse than Python, I hope
<ulysses> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ulysses: time to push the report out?
<apachelogger> (namely announce to kubuntu-users and microblag and blogs)
<CIA-98> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100729123508-hjz99ypehwex37oi * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ulysses> apachelogger: yes, publish everywhere, geronimo!
<apachelogger> ulysses: thanks for getting this started *hug*
<ulysses> you're welcome
 * Quintasan goes out for shopping with his mother
 * Quintasan needs to update his ToDo list with computer-related things
<apachelogger> who can edit the feature tour?
<apachelogger> Riddell?
 * ryanakca grins at the shiny new website :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: anyone with the password I guess?
<Riddell> I couldn't work out how to edit the front page
<apachelogger> <jefferai> apachelogger: also, unless OpenOffice reads iWork and WordPerfect Office formats, it's probably not right to say "compatible with all Office suites"
<apachelogger> Riddell, ryanakca ^
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I don't have the password to the new site I don't think
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: this will break compilation of kdebase-runtime: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52687420/kde4libs_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu4_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> well, for .95 and on at any rate
<JontheEchidna> as Quintasan can attest, I believe ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's an puload of 4.4.92 which doesn't have the KIdleTime
<Riddell> file
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<Riddell> I didn't remove KIdleTime from our bzr packaging which is for 4.4.95
<JontheEchidna> disregard me :)
<Riddell> debfx: no freezing yet?
<maco> apachelogger: that was aptitude....  if i do safe-upgrade it lets stuff go through...about 20pkgs, but holds back 120 or so
<Riddell> ryanakca: you do now
<Riddell> I wonder if this'll work
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<Riddell> ~ninjas
<ScottK> maco: Right.  As apachelogger said, use a proper package manager.
<maco> eh?
<debfx> Riddell: nope
<maco> whats improper about aptitude?
<shadeslayer> omg were dead
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I just finished uploading the first set of KDE 4.5.0 tarballs to
<shadeslayer> i just saw that :P
<shadeslayer> were not even done with RC
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploading to where?
<shadeslayer> stable/4.5.0/src. Please let me know of any blocking issues (JRiddels PyQt 4.7
<shadeslayer> fix is not yet included I believe).
<Riddell> ah, you're quoting dirk
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ah you thought i... heheh :p
<ScottK> maco: Brain dead dependency resolver that considers removing half your system a good idea sometimes.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.0 is go for packaging!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> i haz no permissions on *.kde.org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: skip RC?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<maco> ScottK: i thought it was useful that it gives you alternative ways to resolve broken dependencies...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> that was quick tho....
<maco> and only full-upgrade will remove things, just like dist-upgrade. safe-upgrade acts like upgrade and doesnt
<shadeslayer> RC->Final release
<ScottK> maco: I find I'm generally better off with apt and sorting it out myself.
<shadeslayer> thankfully maverick is all sorted out
<maco> ScottK: well apt-get upgrade agrees with aptitude about holding back 140 packages
<ScottK> What does dist-upgrade think?
<shadeslayer> heheh ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you around?
<shadeslayer> if not... then ill do kdelibs
<shadeslayer> seems not .... 
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1156659 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (ChangelogTab.cpp ChangelogTab.h) Make a fancy busy widget for when we are fetching the changelog using KPixmapSequenceOverlayPainter
<JontheEchidna> dantti: thanks. I didn't know about that class :)
<maco> ScottK: dist-upgrade thinks these need to go away:
<maco>   kdebase-plasma kdepimlibs-data libkfontinst4 libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasmaclock4 libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libqt4-assistant libsolidcontrol4 libtaskmanager4 libweather-ion4
<JontheEchidna> maco: it's correct in that assertion. All of those are now either 4a or 1a
<shadeslayer> maco: upgrading from what to what?
<maco> shadeslayer: from normal lucid to the beta ppa
<shadeslayer> right then... i think thats normal
<maco> JontheEchidna: oooh ok. thank you :) umm what about kdebase-plasma? thats not a versioned library...
<CIA-98> [oxygen-icons] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100729132757-19nqhcg4wvfas2j1 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<JontheEchidna> maco: that's an old transitional package that used to house folderview. (It's now named plasma-widget-folderview)
<maco> JontheEchidna: ok then. *chalks it up to scary naming*
<JontheEchidna> that one was debian's idea :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also seems my widget is stuck in new.. can you give it a boost :D
<maco> name a package "half-your-system" and then remove it one release later
<apachelogger> bleh
<maco> thatd freak people out
<shadeslayer> maco: we dont want our users to get heart attacks :p
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: clean out the ppa :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure thing..
<shadeslayer> why dont we have a option to select all packages? :P
<JontheEchidna> because launchpad would likely time out if you tried
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> im keeping grantlee and gluon
<shadeslayer> if thats not a issue
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> supposedly we should be able to build with maverick? + new stuff?
<apachelogger> also ... why is there no soprano 2.5?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it timed out anyways :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: New queue will be processed same time next week I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok no problem :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok ill delete all the packages then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isn't meta-kde essential to the dependency chain?
<apachelogger> like I noticed kde-sc-devel or what it is called is build-dep to all sorts of stuff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus, it has to be bumped each release
<apachelogger> so
<JontheEchidna> it's how debian prevents misbuilds
<apachelogger> kdelibs -> kde-meta -> other stuff?
<apachelogger> or does kde-sc-devel even start before kdelibs?
 * apachelogger thinks it should be added to the dep graph really
<shadeslayer> ^  i would have thought thats how its done
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs builds without kde-sc-devel-latest, but all the others need k-s-d-l to build
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so who will update the depgraph? ^^
<JontheEchidna> I can
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please do :)
<CIA-98> [oxygen-icons] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100729134419-ywjifnu8zzsl3b82 * debian/changelog 4.5.0
<apachelogger> internal server error
 * apachelogger pretty much hates the kubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that meta is not bzr'd?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> well, that is to say that it doesnt' have bzr
<JontheEchidna> not that it is not bzr'd
<JontheEchidna> well, not that it is not not bzr'd
<apachelogger> not having things in bzr stands in the way of distributed kde packaging
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are not making sense :P
<apachelogger> File meta-kde_63ubuntu4~ppa1.tar.gz already exists in Private PPA for Kubuntu Ninjas, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> now that is sort of evil
 * apachelogger opts for 4.1 since 4 is coming from rc3 
<apachelogger>   Uploading meta-kde_63ubuntu4.1~ppa1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> there we go
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-kde-dep-graph
<JontheEchidna> :s
<apachelogger> did you break it? :O
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that is wrong
<ulysses> ugly
<JontheEchidna> arrow overload
<apachelogger> meta should be above kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> why above?
<apachelogger> because the resulting packages from meta depend on the appropriate version of kdelibs, dont they?
<JontheEchidna> kde-sc-dev-latest does not depend on kdelibs
<apachelogger> what possible point does this silly package have then?
<JontheEchidna> it breaks packages below the current version of kde you are trying to build, to prevent misbuilds
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> same thing
<JontheEchidna> the version being set in debian/rules
<apachelogger> in particular it is the inverse of depending on >= current stuff which of course would not have the desired affect
<apachelogger> just that it does not depend on it for realz ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow, for simplifaction I would just put it above kdelibs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, the other junk in there surely declares a dependency on some kdelibs package ;)
<JontheEchidna> the other ones technically depend on the whole stack
<JontheEchidna> which would mean it would go on the top of the dependency graph
<JontheEchidna> but I will just put it above kdelibs for the sake of not having arrow overl0ad
<apachelogger> meta technically does not belong anywhere :P
<apachelogger> because the graph specifies build-deps
<apachelogger> and meta does not have no silly build-deps
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think I just got lost myself
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> on a more interesting note
<apachelogger> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<apachelogger>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<apachelogger> bzip2: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<apachelogger>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<apachelogger> and of course there are no md5sums so I dunno if my download is the craps or if the tar itself is
<JontheEchidna> um
<apachelogger> I shall go into fury mode and write angry mails to dirk
<apachelogger> muhahahahaha
<JontheEchidna> I do not know how to position it so that kdelibs is under sc-dev-latest
<JontheEchidna> it is ending up going with the rest of the first-level tree items
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-kde-dep-graph0
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> plasma crash
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> now I dunno how my download is going
<apachelogger> KDE #fail
 * apachelogger uses tty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: meta -> kdelibs;
<apachelogger> sort of like that
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470709/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> oh, that works
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-kde-dep-graph1
<apachelogger> remaining is the question why there is no soprano 2.5
<apachelogger> in the name of darth vader himself!!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: works
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ohhhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could make the arrow from meta to libs be dashed or something ;)
<apachelogger> to make it apparent that it does not really build-dep on it ;)
<JontheEchidna> how to do that?
<apachelogger> man dot
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> foo -> bar[someweirdproperty:someweirdvalue];
<apachelogger> ah s/:/= i think
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you want to sync QScintilla2 2.4.4?
<apachelogger> or package it right away?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sync from where?
<apachelogger> well, debian, once it ends up there
<Riddell> do we know when that's likely to be?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> currently we are both at 2.4.3 
<apachelogger> Riddell: nothing terribly important in the changelog..
<Riddell> I'll do it quickly
<apachelogger> okidoki
<maco> 3G does work with knm if you know the right info.  copying the info that the wizard generated in nm-applet works
<JontheEchidna> ugh, the ppa builders are having unreasonable wait times again :/
<JontheEchidna> can't they just give all the builds on this PPA a score of 0 or something? https://launchpad.net/~pythoneers/+archive/py27stack5
<shadeslayer> sorry guys .. power outage
<shadeslayer> you wont believe this.. one secc
<shadeslayer> ha http://imgur.com/POkMP
<shadeslayer> i dont even have 250 TB of HD space :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: from the url I feel scaryness ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ppa cleansed out
<JontheEchidna> they are rebuilding the entire python stack, eating up all the i386 builders
<JontheEchidna> and causing a huge backup
<JontheEchidna> two weeks ago they made a 2 day backup on builds :/
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> love
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I hope you did not kill my new meta-kde upload
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> you should have told me not to delete that :p
<shadeslayer> sorry :(
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> now I have to bump to 4.2
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> oxygen is still uploading
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you didnt add ~ppa1 ? 0_o
<apachelogger> oh, true
<Quintasan> god dman
<Quintasan> damn*
 * Quintasan never belived in doing "some" shoppin with his mother
<Quintasan> But that was overkill
<JontheEchidna> this is why we can't have nice things: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopp24405
<Riddell> jings
<JontheEchidna> both intrepid and hardy are eol, yes?
<JontheEchidna> (for us, anyway)
<JontheEchidna> if so, couldn't we remove the ancient kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa/team?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Whine at barry on #ubuntu-devel about it.
<ScottK> (PPA wait times)
<JontheEchidna> I've whined at soyuz via answers.launchpad.net to make scoring for ppa's with unreasonable pending builds... reasonable
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where did you add the KTime Idle stuff?
<Quintasan> to where should it be
<shadeslayer> ( that was not pushed to bzr )
<Quintasan> lies!
<shadeslayer> changelog doesnt say anything ;)
<shadeslayer> its debian/kdelibs5-dev.install:usr/include/KDE/KIdleTime
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Quintasan> it is there
<shadeslayer> yes, but not in changelog
<Quintasan> crap
<shadeslayer> something is wrong... hmmm
<shadeslayer> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: quilt cmake (>= 2.6.3) libphonon-dev (>= 4:4.7.0really4.4.1-0ubuntu3) libqt4-dev (>= 4:4.7.0~beta2) libqt4-opengl-dev (>= 4:4.7.0~beta2) libqtwebkit-dev libkeyutils-dev flex bison libsoprano-dev (>= 2.4.63) libstreamanalyzer-dev (>= 0.6.3) libxtst-dev libgif-dev libenchant-dev xsltproc automoc (>= 1.0~version-0.9.88) liblzma-dev libattica-dev (>= 0.1.4) shared-desktop-ontologies (>= 0
<shadeslayer> .5) libdbusmenu-qt-dev (>= 0.3.0) libpolkit-qt-1-dev libxss-dev libqca2-dev docbook-xml (>= 4.0) docbook-xsl after i ran apt-get build-dep kdelibs
<shadeslayer> will have to install by hand :S
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I wanted to install kdelibs5-dev on cowbuilder and save changes
<Quintasan> thanks for remining me shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: wait, what, they are rebuidling whole python stack? -_-
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: exactly.
<JontheEchidna> Private PPAs get a build score of over 9000, so KDE 4.5 will be ok
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> but still, rebuilding whole python crap
<JontheEchidna> Start in 4 seconds (12505)
<Quintasan> makes me feel sick
<JontheEchidna> ^literally over 9000
<Quintasan> IT'S POWER LEVEL IS OVER 12000
<JontheEchidna> THAT CAN'T POSSIBILY BE CORRECT
<ScottK> Quintasan: To help evaluate if we should include Python 2.7 as a supported Python version in Maverick.
<ScottK> It's not just because barry's a masochist.
<Quintasan> I know that, but I get that idea that it won't be supported
<ScottK> Actually leaning towards.  Decision next week probably.
<Riddell> last picture of agateau http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/4841174254/
<maco> Riddell: uhh i know which one you are. which one is he?
<Riddell> next to me
<maco> ohok
<Riddell> he was looking so confident too http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/4841174536/
<maco> hard to tell with helmet
<Riddell> seconds before he disappeared http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/4841174690/
<jussi> hei all
<shadeslayer> jussi: \o
<jussi> hiya
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nice pics... prague? 
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> ikonia: you were flamed on a blog :P
<shadeslayer> http://www.declaredvoid.com/?id=78 << 
<nigelb> shadeslayer: LOL
<nigelb> he complains about the crumbs.  sigh.  its an upstream design change :/
<shadeslayer> yep.. not our fault
<shadeslayer> tho i think the boot screen is much better now
<nigelb> I agree
<nigelb> and about gimp, its as thought we've blacklisted gimp
<nigelb> like "don't install gimp, its evil" and "oh yeah, i'm installing"
<nigelb> that dude needs a serious reality check
<nigelb> gah, no comments section
<maco> nigelb: i know!
<maco> i was going to make a comment saying to bitch to upstream gnome because its not an ubuntu decision and tahts what you get for using software made by people who hate choice...but...
<shadeslayer> you could mail him... :P
<ScottK> It's all rather off topic for KUBUNTU development.
 * shadeslayer goes back to refresh kubuntu_70_qreal.diff 
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * nigelb gets back to work
<shadeslayer> seems it can be dropped :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes that can go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should really enforce dep3
<shadeslayer> kdelibs building \o/
<jussi> ahh yeah, I mentioned this to a friend the other day, was meaning to file a wishlist bug. So I had an idea. Id love to have an upgrade option where it upgrades your machine to a clean install, saving only selected folders. that way you could eliminate the need to download and burn/usb'ise the iso and install it, if you could upgrade to a clean install.
<shadeslayer> jussi++
<shadeslayer> also ill be nuking the system after packaging KDE 4.5 :p
<jussi> shadeslayer: :) glad someone likes my idea
<shadeslayer> jussi: its a good idea :D
<shadeslayer> for eg. id like to save a few particular folders.... 
<shadeslayer> and have a clean install
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, my usecase is music/video folders. ive a backup, but its a lt to copy back and forth...
<shadeslayer> yep
<jussi> so if I can just leave them there an get a clean install, that would be nice
<jussi> of course I could set it up with a different partition, but thats not the point
 * Riddell away, back sunday evening, have fun
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bye
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the kdelibs LP import should get working soon, just heard from jelmer @ #launchpad
<Quintasan> YEAH
<Quintasan> soon as in few weeks or few hours?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> who the hell removed my yellow cells? :<
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I have a request, do not assign yourself to more than one package on wiki, unless you are doing two at the same time which is error prone :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: actually the thing is that i have made changes to the 2 other packages
<shadeslayer> which i have not pushed to bzr
<shadeslayer> ill push all of them at once
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what about the import?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and about the previous question, well.. jelmer says another few days
<shadeslayer> hes on #launchpad right now, so you can get all the details from him
<shadeslayer> and kdelibs is almost done....
<shadeslayer> wow.. took only 30 mins to compile :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think it takes 2 hours on LP right?
<shadeslayer> also.. dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some new symbols appeared in the symbols file: see diff output below <<
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: can you syncing by script syncpackage?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: I do not think I have that script.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whut? :P
<shadeslayer> its in ubuntu-dev-tools btw
<Quintasan> I have that installed :/
<shadeslayer> so you must have that i think
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: the package is in universe?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what do i do with the new symbols?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: copy paste the diff output to a patch and obviously patch the file
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> whee.. system hand
<shadeslayer> *hang
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> it is in bzr branch
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: yes in universe
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: it's easy
<Quintasan> argh this is pain of running lucid
<Quintasan> outdated tools :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw you can take workspace if you want, i didnt get around to working on that
<Quintasan> !file debian.changelog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file debian.changelog
<Quintasan> workspace is too big
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> also we need pimlibs first i think
<Quintasan> I have it ready
<Quintasan> waiting for kdelibs
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<shadeslayer> yeah should be done in 20 mins
<shadeslayer> i just have to refresh symbols file
<Quintasan> !search debian.changelog
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> oh great
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: wait a second, let me get the newer python-debian libs
<ari-tczew> yhy
<shadeslayer> dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../kde4libs_4.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc: No such file or directory 0_o
<Quintasan> okay
<shadeslayer> ah i see
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: so, what do you want me to sync?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: sponsorship and use syncpackage script :)
<Quintasan> I got it working
<Quintasan> (Damn python)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:  _ZN11KTextEditor8Document11textChangedEPS0_RKNS_5RangeERK7QStringS4_@Base 4:4.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 << should i remove the -0ubuntu1~ppa1?
<freinhard> hi!
<Quintasan> hmmmm, for ppa upload not
<shadeslayer> for bzr?
<Quintasan> you should do another debuild -S for bzr or edit it by hand with regexp
<Quintasan> though I'm not sure about that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> im standing by :P
<Quintasan> Why don't just just copypaste the output to a diff file and patch it?
<shadeslayer> using quilt?
<shadeslayer> i dont know.. isnt that .. wrong? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. advise :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im following your lead and putting ~ppa1 stuff in
<Quintasan> gah no
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<Quintasan> You got that diff formatted output?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> put it into that damn file
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/xnvah6VS
<Quintasan> copy it to debian/
<ScottK> Riddell: Is cagibi needed in Main?
<Quintasan> patch -p0 < patchname.diff
<Quintasan> rm patchname
<shadeslayer> ah ScottK is here...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you advise?
<Quintasan> patchname.diff and rebuild
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i did that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's the question?
<Quintasan> So what's the problem now? :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/xnvah6VS<< updated symbols, do we need the -0ubuntu1~ppa1 part?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the -0ubuntu1 part troubles me :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.
<shadeslayer> alrighty then
<Quintasan> ScottK: that -0ubuntu.... is not needed at all?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not in symbols file when the symbol is introduced with the new upstream version.
<Quintasan> Oh, I see
<shadeslayer> rebuilding
<shadeslayer> rejoice! <bigjools> I rescored the python rebuild earlier, it's behind everything else now
<Quintasan> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> there still are 400 packages in queue because of it, but yay
<JontheEchidna> (400 non-python ones that were held up because of python)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<freinhard> not enough build daemons?
<shadeslayer> freinhard: too many python packages
<yofel> well that too
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: how do they upload 177 packages in one go :P
<freinhard> shadeslayer: as usual: before solving the real problem, try a bigger hammer!
<yofel> only 3 i386 ppa builders... https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ 2 day queue
<shadeslayer> what happened to the others ? 0_o
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: how's going Muon release?
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: source is out there, but due to PPA constipation there are no binary packages :(
<ulysses> :(
<ScottK> Does anyone know if cagibi is needed for 4.5.0?
 * Quintasan is trying sbuilder
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Python happened to them
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdelibs seems to be building fine without it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: haha :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is that the package that uses it?
<shadeslayer> nope.. i just checked the cmake output and i dont think it uses it
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: It's an optional runtime dependency that we would like to have
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: This sbuild seems interesting
<Quintasan> LVM support <3
<neversfelde> hi
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> neversfelde: \o
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ;)
<Quintasan> god no, in FLORIDA?
<maco> Quintasan: whats wrong with florida?
 * Quintasan will be 18 then so he can go
<Quintasan> maco: UDS N
<maco> i know...
<maco> but why is taht "god no"?
<Quintasan> I forgot I can apply for sponsorship
<Quintasan> maco: So Florida is pretty awesome
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its announced?
<shadeslayer> where? when?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So Universe is fine then?
<shadeslayer> i want to apply too :P
<Quintasan> some people are denting it on identi.ca
<maco> robbie announced it on twitter and identi.ca
<maco> orlando, fl
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think we want it on the CD
 * shadeslayer forgets to fire up choqok everytime :p
<maco> and the date's been on the wiki for a month or two now... last week of october
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That can wait for MIR, etc. It won't block building in the mean time.
 * shadeslayer rushes to see
<Quintasan> Ara, still no kdelibs in ppa?
<neversfelde> iss someone alread packaging kdepimlibs?
<shadeslayer> maco: as in exact last week?
<neversfelde> +y
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wait some :P
<maco> shadeslayer: yes, the last set of M-F in october
<maco> shadeslayer: thats the 25-29
<shadeslayer> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<shadeslayer> i have exams :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I accepted it into Universe.  If someone wants it on the CD, they need to get hot on a MIR.
 * shadeslayer starts crying
<maco> shadeslayer: yeah its exam time here too
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I;m doing kdepimlibs
<maco> im hoping to convince my professors to schedule exams for the first 3 weeks of october, not the last one
<shadeslayer> maco: and i cant come in the next cycle :S
<neversfelde> Quintasan: Have you noticed the patch announced on the packager list a few minutes ago?
<shadeslayer> also im yet to find the wiki page
<maco> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NReleaseSchedule
<Quintasan> neversfelde: nope, I'm not sure I'm even receiving mails from them though I've subscribed
<shadeslayer> maco: thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Very nice that the canoes were blue.
<shadeslayer> err... 28 october is thursday ... 
<maco> shadeslayer: yes...?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: care to link me to ml?
<maco> shadeslayer: every date on the schedule is a thursday
<shadeslayer> maco: ill apply anyway, ill try to convince my professors too :P
<maco> afaict, freezes and such are always on thursdays so if they slip, friday's still there to catch them
<shadeslayer> we also have the common wealth games here during october, so i guess something must be worked out
<shadeslayer> why couldnt they delay it by a week.. :(
<shadeslayer> maco: i was counting on the UDS to be in november
<maco> shadeslayer: yeah me too til i saw that schedule a while back
<neversfelde> Quintasan: the archive is only available to list members https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-packager
<maco> theyre usually november, and once it was december
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i has patch
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Quintasan> neversfelde: lol, it seems I was rejected when I first subscribed
<Quintasan> oh man
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/contactsearch-speed-fix.diff
<shadeslayer> you might want to poke Riddell then
<Quintasan> Should I apply that directly to source or use it as a quilt patch?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/p7LN0hiM << mail
<shadeslayer> well i guess quilt patch
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> patching now
<shadeslayer> maco: maybe we can bribe dholbach :P
<shadeslayer> get him to postpone it :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-fastuserswitch/0.2.1-1 \o/
<maco> shadeslayer: you mean claire?
<shadeslayer> maco: who? .. i dont know alot of people out of this channel :D
<maco> shadeslayer: claire is the person that Makes Things Happen at canonical
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> whatever it takes to get the dates postponed by one week :P
<Quintasan> why the heck shift-backspace is mapped to restart X?
<maco> shadeslayer: http://blogs.sun.com/barton808/resource/UDS_CommandCentral.JPG keybuk, james troup, and claire
<maco> Quintasan: whats it supposed to do?
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> maco: only 3 people in the pic :P
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> i read that wrong :D
<maco> only 3 names listed...
<shadeslayer> maco: i read ..., james, troup, and claier
<shadeslayer> *claire
<Quintasan> maco: shit+backspace shouldn't do anything
<maco> Quintasan: oh ok
<maco> is james troup elmo?
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.0 is go for packaging!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | New Kubuntu site up! thanks to ofirk !
<shadeslayer> party time ! :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ugh.. more symbols appeared out of now where
<shadeslayer> *no
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also .. lol 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: see what you said before ;)
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan looks for aforementioned key
<Quintasan> sbuild++
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: where are my kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/UZthkzAU
<shadeslayer> fix0ring them
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/Ytn8dgry < that one
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ignore mans
<shadeslayer> yep
<ulysses> who stole my browsers?:P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: TBH all files except kspell_aspell.so
<Quintasan> are already in install files
<shadeslayer> as well as .desktop
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix that damn hook already
<shadeslayer> false positives
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: final rebuild
<shadeslayer> with debuild -nc ;)
<Quintasan> Great.
<shadeslayer> then i upload
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hes gone till sunday
<Quintasan> oh my
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what happened?
<Quintasan> Nothing important
<shadeslayer> wth
<Quintasan> sup?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i keep getting more symbols :/
<Quintasan> Add them all
<shadeslayer> till what end? :P
<Quintasan> Beats me
<Quintasan> Till it builds?
<shadeslayer> it builds
<shadeslayer> dpkg-gensymbols: complains tho
<apachelogger> Quintasan: whut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the B10 List missing hook
<shadeslayer> and till what end do i add the new symbols?
<apachelogger> what is wrong with the hook?
<shadeslayer> after every compile i get new ones
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gives out false positives
<apachelogger> like?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/Ytn8dgry
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> of that only line 6 and 10 
<apachelogger> other than this not having anything to do with the hoook...
<apachelogger> -./usr/lib/kde4/kspell_aspell.so
<apachelogger> -./usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kconf_update.so
<apachelogger> -./usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kio_http_cache_cleaner.so
<apachelogger> -./usr/lib/libkdeinit4_klauncher.so
<apachelogger> -./usr/share/kde4/services/kspell_aspell.desktop
<apachelogger> are surely not false positives
<apachelogger> and manpages are a known limitation of the particular list-missing implementation
<shadeslayer> uh usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kio_http_cache_cleaner.so was already in install file
<JontheEchidna> actually, the libkdeinit4 ones do seem to be really false postivies in my experience
<shadeslayer> same for the next one as well
<shadeslayer> dude.. you made me miss dpkg-gensymbols :P
<apachelogger> that is curious then
<shadeslayer> hmm.. everything looks okies now
<JontheEchidna> but is kspell_aspell.so and .desktop really already there?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> those were not there.. like i said, 6 and 10 were not  there
<JontheEchidna> good. I was worried for a bit there
<JontheEchidna> curious about the libkdeinit4 ones, though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: JontheEchidna btw new site is up
<shadeslayer> in case you guys didnt notice
<apachelogger> someone needs to blog
<apachelogger> a lo
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> about sites and reports and 4.5 and awesome and love and stuff
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I dent'd about it this morning, actually
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> btw dont take up kdeutils yet
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245289
<ubottu> KDE bug 245289 in general "printer-applet crashed on startup" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> new tarball might be uploaded
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer to hurry along with kdelibs -.-
<shadeslayer> almost done :D
<shadeslayer> i was supposed to be asleep 15 mins ago :P
<apachelogger> dude!
<shadeslayer> brrr... its stuck at dbg packages :/
<apachelogger> when we started with ninjas I did sleep like 4 hours on release days :P
<shadeslayer> hehe ^
<JontheEchidna> I pbuilt for 12 hours straight when I was a youngin'
<apachelogger> good ol times ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is stuck?
<shadeslayer> \o.
<shadeslayer> done 
<apachelogger> or rather in what state
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dbg package was stuck at dpkg-deb: building package `kdelibs5-dbg' in `../kdelibs5-dbg_4.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb'.
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> hold on now..
<apachelogger> did you turn off lzma compression?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so :P
<apachelogger> you can do that via pbuilderrc actually
<shadeslayer> whatever comes defaukt :D
<apachelogger> which is pretty neat
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: default is lzma which will probably prelong package builds by 100%...
 * apachelogger thinks you can actually turn off compression altogether
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: export DEB_NO_LZMA=1 in your pbuilderrc(s)
 * apachelogger thinks that maybe he should add a non-compression option to pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ opinions
<JontheEchidna> that would be neat
<Quintasan> apachelogger: seems like I have you spirit, I went and got my sleeping bag here so I won't have a long way to bed today
<Quintasan> :P
 * apachelogger is half way in bed
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> like literally ... my legs are already in bed ^^
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are you uploading yet?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I'll be away starting tomorrow until August 11th. (though I may still get online from time to time. It'll just be less often)
<Quintasan> should I get coffee?
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> no JontheEchidna :(
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> even I have to have my 2 weeks :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I do not even have no coffee left
 * apachelogger could get some breakfast tea ^^
<shadeslayer> uploading noq
<Quintasan> I have 8 cans of Mountain Dew but I think I do need coffee now
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> MD is awesome
 * apachelogger is wondering if apachelogger the irish soul is thinking of the right kind of mountain dew ^^
<shadeslayer> Uploading kde4libs_4.5.0.orig.tar.bz2 
<Quintasan> I do net think so apachelogger ^^
<Quintasan> not*
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> soft drink
<apachelogger> what an unappropriate name for a soft drink :P
<apachelogger> probably not a big seller in irland
<shadeslayer> guess what.. there was a power outage just now
<apachelogger> or maybe it is?
<shadeslayer> the universe is conspiring against me now :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is what you get for not uploading kdelibs I suppose :P
<JontheEchidna> more people need to digg this! http://digg.com/linux_unix/New_Kubuntu_website_is_live
 * Quintasan gets his banhammer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^_^
<JontheEchidna> anyways, time to go home... bbiab
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so now i hooked up the modem and the laptop to my backup power supply...
 * Quintasan smashes shadeslayer's power cord with b&hammer
<Quintasan> apachelogger: check msg :P
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<shadeslayer> im still here
<apachelogger> did I get porn?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> Just a little question ^_^
<shadeslayer> Successfully uploaded packages.                                                                                                           
<Quintasan> geat
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so
<shadeslayer> so?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can we take kdebase-runtime, base and that shit? :P
<apachelogger> pardon the language there
 * apachelogger watched to much lewis black ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh actually... runtime and kdebase have some changes
<shadeslayer> ill push them to a bzr branch first then
<Quintasan> commit them!
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, just unmark the stuff we can work on while you take your beauty sleep ;)
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> there was a major cleanup in ppa it seems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha sure :D
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah i did that
<Quintasan> meta-kde is still being published?
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> stupid dophin
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<Quintasan>  Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository.
<Quintasan> on meta-lde
<Quintasan> kde*
<shadeslayer> seems i was wrong.. no major changes for kdebase* as well
<shadeslayer> ill unmark from wiki
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, I only uploaded half an hour ago because shadeslayer deleted my earlier upload
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> + accidently
<apachelogger> yeah sure :P
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with banhammer
<Quintasan> go to sleep
<apachelogger> you just didnt want me to get launchpad karma
<Quintasan> now!
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nighty night!
<apachelogger> sleep tight
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Don't you have like over 9000 of it?
<apachelogger> dream of library symbols and missing files
<shadeslayer> ^ totally
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 9k? what is this? kindergarden? Oo
<apachelogger> 9k I had when I was not even MOTU
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I don't know how much I have
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you missed a 0
<apachelogger> mind me, I still need to apply for MOTO so I can talk to neversfelde again
<Quintasan> MOTO?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> I have 5000 karma :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: only? :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: applied for MOTO and apparently got accepted as such
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> I don't care about karma
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i haz 10k :D
<apachelogger> and you alway say I do not do no work :P
<shadeslayer> me neither 
<Quintasan> jamesw has about 1milion IIRC
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+karma
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is because all ubuntu bzr imports go through his account
<apachelogger> which is weird in itself IMHO
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> LOL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he wants all the karma
<apachelogger> yup yup ^^
<Quintasan> nice karma stealing
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> quite the badass
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> masters
<apachelogger> assign me a package to update
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kdebindings
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> Python is broken again
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> pyth0rn is broken?
<apachelogger> how so?
<apachelogger> :P
<Quintasan> because it is Python?
<apachelogger> good point
<shadeslayer> anyways ... im off to sleep .. ill take up whatever is left of KDE tomorrow :D
<Quintasan> Do we need any explanations for Python being broken?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: NOTHING WILL BE LEFT
<shadeslayer> if theres any ...
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> thats good :P
<shadeslayer> night then
<apachelogger> I think jon broke the graph :/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bindings is pending anyway because of pimlibs :P
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> and I'm pending due to kdelibs
<Quintasan> shadeslayer--
<apachelogger> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> oh build started
<apachelogger> well, I will get ready with graphics then
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you did graphics already? :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> rc3
<CIA-98> [kdegraphics] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100729202808-q5mfakcbvjsc9st8 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - Also Bump the build-depends ;)
<Quintasan> no pushing to bzr without testbuilding
<Quintasan> !
 * Quintasan kicks apachelogger 
<Quintasan> also, use sbuild
<apachelogger> if I do not push and say my head explodes that no one can build on the work
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why would I want to use sbuild?
<Quintasan> Because it is better
<Quintasan> And used by Debian
<Quintasan> Quality++
<apachelogger> and that is supposed to justify sbuild? Oo
<apachelogger> holy french fries
<Quintasan> well, it's faster than cowbuilder even?
<Quintasan> seconds faster but faster
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> dude, the compression of the debs probably takes longer than any of those setting up themselfs
<apachelogger> you are tweaking at the wrong end
<Quintasan> gah
 * apachelogger thinks a build bot would be nice
<apachelogger> announcing when a build starts and ends and when it is published and if there was an issue and maybe add the last couple of build lines if there was an issue ^^^
<apachelogger> \o/
<Quintasan> WHAT
<Quintasan> THE
<Quintasan> FCKS
<Quintasan> kdelibs failed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm going to fix that crap
<apachelogger> Quintasan++
<txwikinger> When I use qtwebkit to display a webpage, is it only statically, or does it also do javascript?
 * apachelogger is wondering why it failed
<apachelogger> txwikinger: js too
<txwikinger> cool
 * txwikinger likes that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: --
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> aspell
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<Quintasan> what?
<apachelogger> IIRC we use that other thing
<Quintasan> god damn
 * txwikinger tries to find Riddell's old tutorial on how to create a webbrowser in 5 minutes
<apachelogger> hence we do not build or package with aspell
<txwikinger> Quintasan: please stop using this kind of languagw
<apachelogger> txwikinger: on techbase it is I suppose
<apachelogger> just add qwebview and then the desired stuff for the UI you want and hook up the Qt signals to the appropriate slots ;)
<Quintasan> txwikinger: Yes Sir!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: supposedly shadeslayer did not build in a clean env?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> what I came to wonder about...
<apachelogger> who do you people actually do symbols file updates?
 * apachelogger has a feeling a pbuilder hook would be nice for that stuff
<Quintasan> I did them onc
<Quintasan> once*
<Quintasan> just applied the diff
<txwikinger> apachelogger: actually on the kubuntu wiki
<Quintasan> great, now launchpad time outs on me
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: if any launchpad blog would not make you cringe, this would be the one: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/assigning-bugs-to-someone-else-or-not
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ how are symbol files being updated?
<JontheEchidna> use pkgkde-deb2symbols
<JontheEchidna> then pkgkde-symbolshelper create -o libfoobar.symbols <dir with symbol files>
<JontheEchidna> well, actually that's for a new symbols file
<JontheEchidna> to update them
<JontheEchidna> what I've done is save the diff that debhelper spits at you
<JontheEchidna> and then pkgkde-symbolshelper patch symbols.diff -p packagename
<apachelogger> sounds like a lovely PITA
<apachelogger> it shall be hook'd I say
<apachelogger> but first things first... pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> battools need to come back with a vengance
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Muon 0.4 for amd64 is reafy?
<ulysses> ready
<JontheEchidna> whoa, you're fast
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you should see it if you check for updates
 * ulysses upgrading Muon
<JontheEchidna> looks like i386 will be there in 3 days...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the realm of supremacy shall once more reach out over the lands of kubuntu
<ulysses> oh, I was too fast: ímuon: error while loading shared libraries: libdebconf-kde.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how do you plan on doing that?
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> that library is whacked
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.  Just about my exact thought when I read it.
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: could you apt-cache policy libdebconf-kde0 please?
<ulysses> Installed: 0.1~svn1156003-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<Quintasan> what the heck
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the install files that shadeslayer uploaded do not install that aspell file
<apachelogger> fail-missing?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: the whole output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470839/
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: try installing libdebconf-kde-dev for a temporary workaround
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: could I get the output of apt-cache show muon too, please?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Thanks, Muon starts! http://paste.ubuntu.com/470840/
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: apt-cache show, please :)
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Oh, that's here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470841/
<JontheEchidna> gah, it's still not linking
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to add it as a manual dependency again
<apachelogger> Quintasan: shadeslayer did not push?
<JontheEchidna> man, I thought .so versioning would fix the libdebconf-kde linking issue :(
<ulysses> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/images/muon/muon04.pngh
<ulysses> ^^
<JontheEchidna> sweet, in all its localized glory :)
<ulysses> now we have to go and translate the package descriptions, what is  suck:P
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: is "Not installed" really the same as in english?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: no, it was fuzzy today morning, and the translator credit is wrong, bI committed the fix
<Quintasan> oh man
<Quintasan> this is some serious mess
<JontheEchidna> aah, good to hear
<JontheEchidna> I was afraid I had messed something up ;)
 * ulysses slaps scripty
 * JontheEchidna watches more Stargate SG1
<Quintasan> plus he did no ~ppa1 upload
 * apachelogger hands Quintasan a cookie to make him less grumpy
<Quintasan> cookies won't help that
<apachelogger> too bad :/
<apachelogger> well, it was worth a try
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna!!!!!!!
<Quintasan> This is some serious business
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> ifeq ($(DEB_BUILD_ARCH),i386)
<Quintasan> I wonder why sbuild won't keep downloaded packages
<apachelogger> can you feel it
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> the darkness?
<apachelogger> poor old amd64 will feel so alone :(
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> oh!
<JontheEchidna> for not doing translation shizz on i386!
<apachelogger> exactly 
<Quintasan> bah
<JontheEchidna> er
<Quintasan> six cans left
<JontheEchidna> only doing it on i386!
<eMyller> damn!
<eMyller> oh gawd!!
<eMyller> qtwebkit is rendering stuff properly now! :D
<eMyller> when did they fix it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: building
 * eMyller wants to give the one who solved the bug a kiss
<apachelogger> buffalo soldier
<eMyller> [if it's a female, ofc]
<apachelogger> dreadlock rasta
<apachelogger> therw as a buffalo solider
<apachelogger> in the heart of america
<apachelogger> stolen from africa
<apachelogger> brought to america
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> fighting on arrival
<apachelogger> fighting for survival
<eMyller> ..?
<apachelogger> eMyller: that sort of attitude is you not getting anywhere in floss :P
<apachelogger> way to few women
<apachelogger> one must be more flexible in these grounds :P
<eMyller> haha
<eMyller> was kidding, ofc
<eMyller> wait.. no box-shadow yet. :(
<apachelogger> see, not kissworthy yet anyway
<eMyller> :\
<ulysses> time to sleep, good night
<eMyller> nite, ulysses
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna!!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> MIDNIGHT!
 * apachelogger loves the doctor who soundtracks ^^
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/tmp/kde-l10n-de-4.4.92$ ar t ../kde-l10n-de_4.4.92-0ubuntu1*deb
<apachelogger> debian-binary
<apachelogger> control.tar.gz
<apachelogger> data.tar
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you see here?
<JontheEchidna> an unzipped .deb?
<eMyller> i'm using the browser addressbar at bottom. am i normal?
<apachelogger> well, notice anything odd about the content? ^^
<Quintasan> debian-binary?
<apachelogger> eMyller: I did have that too for a very long time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is odd about that :O
<Quintasan> well it's a langpack
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> lol
<eMyller> am trying to get used to it. feels good, unless for the fact that the suggestions widget isn't positioned upwards the address input widget.
<eMyller> so i can't see it entirely sometimes.
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, the only thing that seems odd is that the one file is gzipped and the other is not :P
<apachelogger> here is a tip
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/tmp/kde-l10n-de-4.4.92$ ar t /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5_4%3a4.4.92a-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2_i386.deb 
<apachelogger> debian-binary
<apachelogger> control.tar.gz
<apachelogger> data.tar.lzma
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> lzma
<apachelogger> behold
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/tmp/kde-l10n-de-4.4.92$ export DEB_NO_LZMA=1
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/tmp/kde-l10n-de-4.4.92$ export DEB_NO_COMPRESSION=1
<apachelogger> build time down 100200204%
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and that is how I will archive supremacy
<Quintasan> hgnh
<Quintasan> how does one move the aptcache from /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache?
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> libxine1-misc-plugins: Depends: libmpcdec3 which is a virtual package.
<Quintasan> what the heck
<ScottK> Quintasan: You need to update.  Either you're behind or your mirror is stale.
<ScottK> linxine got rebuilt already.
<Quintasan> oh okay
<Quintasan> ScottK: ugh, seems like my mirror is stale
<ScottK> For the development release, I recommend you always pull straight from a.u.c.
<Quintasan> a.u.c. is what?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<eMyller> anyone on 32b could please give me the latest builds for oxygen-transparent?
<ScottK> archive.ubuntu.com
<eMyller> Kate is not behaving well with it, and the devs swear it's about oxygen-transparent...
<ScottK> i.e. don't use a mirror
<ryanakca> bug 611452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611452 in Kubuntu Website "Typo in http://www.kubuntu.org/'s title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611452
<Quintasan> ScottK: works, thanks
<eMyller> anyone could please confirm https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42156 ?
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 42156 in WebKit Qt "Qt WebKit doesn't play nice with some CSS3 rendering" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: if rbot were truely superior its ++ plugin would use prefix ++ instead of postfix
<JontheEchidna> ~karma c
<JontheEchidna> aww, no kubotu
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I told apachelogger I can host kubotu for a while but he didn't want me to do so :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whut?
 * apachelogger does not follow
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> for non-pod types, ++var is more efficient than var++
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in ruby pod does not exist :P
<apachelogger> in fact, I would not talk about types in a ruby context to begin with
<apachelogger> which is the try supremacy here
<Quintasan> No
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I rather have a permanent home than a travelling bot :P
<Quintasan> It is not
<Quintasan> okay, it built sucessfully
<Quintasan> TAD late but uploading
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you sure did some nasty things
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we do not need compression in local builds, right?
 * apachelogger just wrote a mail about that stuff :P
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger> Quintasan: generally not, unless you publish your builds somehwere
<Quintasan> I use pbuilder just to check if it builds
<apachelogger> though one might argue that issues at compression stage might be happening that you will not see in a testbuild with no compression
<Quintasan> I have never ever saw that happen
<apachelogger> then I would argue that the chance of that happening is like 0.0000000000000001
<Quintasan> ara
<Quintasan> Uploading...
<stalcup> does kubotu need hosting?
<eMyller> Quintasan: do you have oxygen-transparent there?
<Quintasan> yeas
<Quintasan> yes
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-30
<eMyller> Quintasan: built from svn?
<eMyller> please tell me which -dev packages i have to install
<eMyller> i can't download anything extra, i'm on a limited broadband :\
<eMyller> [ noob question; how do i know from which repo a package come? ]
<eMyller> [ nvm ]
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.5 disappeared?
<Quintasan> uploaded
<txwikinger> with QWebView in pyqt.. how can I get any error messages?
<Quintasan> hgnh
<Quintasan> rejected
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do you have kdegraphics ready?
<rbelem> hey guys, someone already packaged bluedevil?
<Quintasan> rbelem: it's being packaged in Debian AFAIK
<Quintasan> We will sync it :P
<rbelem> cool :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, do you know where can i get the source package?
<Quintasan> rbelem: I do belive it is in GIT repo
<Quintasan> rbelem: http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-the-new-kde-bluetooth-stack-is-here/
<Quintasan> rbelem: and http://www.gitorious.org/libbluedevil
<rbelem> thanks Quintasan :-)
<Quintasan> you'd be interested it the lib too
 * rbelem is now building bluedevil pkg
<rbelem> :-D
<claydoh> whom do we ping to fix the kubuntu.org's typo in the site's title?
<Quintasan> ofir or sheytan
<Quintasan> eMyller also I think
<claydoh> I'll consider them pinged :)
 * rbelem is now using bluedevil :-D
<eMyller> Quintasan: sheytan is off, i don't have access to the site content and i don't see ofirk for quite a long time... maybe Riddell?
<Quintasan> Riddell is away till sunday I'm afraid
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> all my builders are acting up now
<Quintasan> cowbuilder, go to hell
 * Quintasan thinks sbuilder needs more love
<Quintasan> ryanakca: are you using sbuild?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Yes
<ryanakca> Need something built?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: nope, I have two questions
<Quintasan> first of all, how do you increase the space available to process during the build?
<Quintasan> and secondly, where on earth the sbuild stores downloaded debs?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Available space, as in HD space? I use a LV for my schroot and the build just creates a snapshot of it. I believe there's an option in /etc/schroot/schroot.conf to change the size of the lv snapshot
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I'm not using it with lvm 
<ryanakca> As for the downloaded debs, it doesn't store them anywheres, they get lost after the build when it destroys the snapshot. I run an apt-cacher to save on bandwidth
<ryanakca> (approx and apt-cacher-ng both work well, at the moment I'm using apt-cacher-ng)
<Quintasan> ryanakca: oh, that would be nice, care to link me to detalis how to configure that?
<ryanakca> sudo apt-get install apt-cacher-ng && sudo vi /etc/apt-cacher-ng/acng.conf ... you should a line that looks like "Remap-ubuntu: file:ubuntu_mirrors /ubuntu ; file:backends_ubuntu"
<ryanakca> approx is easier to configure though, but it doesn't provide shiny graphs of how much bandwidth you're saving
<ryanakca> then just change the line in you chroot's sources.list from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://127.0.0.1/ubuntu
<ryanakca> (approx.conf is just filled with lines like "ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" which creates the cache http://127.0.0.1/ubuntu )
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> ryanakca: in chroot's sources.list
<Quintasan> deb-src http://127.0.0.1/ubuntu maverick-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Quintasan> like that?
<ryanakca> Ah, which are you using?
<ryanakca> You'll need to create another entry for security.ubuntu.com
<Quintasan> apt-cacher-ng
<Quintasan> there is also -updates
<ryanakca> Add the following line to acng.conf:
<ryanakca> Remap-ubuntu-security: /ubuntu-security ; http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ryanakca> maverick-updates is under archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu , correct? If so, just add 'deb http://127.0.0.1/ubuntu maverick-updates main blah blah....' to sources.list
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> should apt-get update work or not?
<ryanakca> Yep
<ryanakca> Remember to get rid of the old archive.u.c lines in sources.list
<ryanakca> Also, don't forget to restart apt-cacher-ng after adding the new remaps
<Quintasan> gah, it fails to connect :/
<Quintasan> restarted it
<Quintasan> hmm
<ryanakca> Hmmm. s/127.0.0.1/localhost/ maybe?
<ryanakca> Not sure why it isn't working.
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it tries to connnect on 80
<Quintasan> Port:3142
<ryanakca> Oh, silly me.
<Quintasan> in acng.conf
<ryanakca> you want http://127.0.0.1:3142/ubuntu and http://127.0.0.1:3142/ubuntu-security
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> thanks
<Quintasan> Now I wonder about space
<Quintasan> kdepimlibs failed due to not enoguh space :<
 * Quintasan really needs to do LVM
 * ryanakca nods, much nicer. There's even a mk-sbuild-lv script in ubuntu-dev-tools :)
<Quintasan> I though I would get most of kde 4.5 done by now but the damn build tools had to start acting up
<ryanakca> In any case, try 'man schroot.conf', schroot.conf can be found at /etc/apt/sources.list
 * ryanakca => bed
<ryanakca> Good luck :)
<Quintasan> thanks
<Quintasan> oh ma
<Quintasan> I slept 3 hours
<Quintasan> not too much, isn't it?
<ulysses> no
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan goes skateboarding after uploading
<fregl> moin
<fregl> is there a ppa containing git 1.7.2 somewhere around?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: huh, what where ?
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> fregl: ahoy
<apachelogger> fregl: 1.7.2 is not even in debian it seems
<fregl> hey apachelogger :)
<fregl> apachelogger: yeah, I found some ppa
<apachelogger> oh, ok
<fregl> if it really fixes crlf problems, I'm sold on 1.7.2 ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did the colors on the packaging page break?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Get it working?
<apachelogger> Riddell: still no progress on desktopcouch or syncdaemon -.-
<CIA-98> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100730104859-gs3vhpdu9sc9n261 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) * Add kubuntu_91_phonon_forget_option.diff from openSUSE to allow users with * New upstream release - Refresh kubuntu_89_strigi_ram_detection.diff
<Quintasan> apachelogger: someone did remove it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want to do the rest by myself, any problems with that?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all of it? Oo
<Quintasan> ryanakca: yes, I wanted to know if there is a way to make it cache packages from ninja ppa
<apachelogger> or just the parent stack?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: all of it
<Quintasan> unless you have some packages ready
<apachelogger> well, kdegraphics is building and kdebase-runtime ready for building
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you really think doing all of it is going to be very fast? ^^
<Quintasan> I think I can manage it within two hours
<Quintasan> To make it build at least
<Quintasan> the QA will sure take time
<apachelogger> including testbuilding? Oo
<Quintasan> well, kdebindings may be a problem
<apachelogger> see :P
<Quintasan> but if I leave it while I'm out it should be ready by the time I'm back
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, what we can do... you prepare the packages and push to bzr then whoever has resources can come and pick a testbuild
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger> should be even faster
<Quintasan> I'll testbuild and upload what I can
<Quintasan> stalcup: how's workspace going?
 * apachelogger needs to upgrade to maverick so he can make u1 kde work ...
<apachelogger> OTOH upgrading will almost certainly break all sorts of things ^^
<Quintasan> I think I will prepare my ninja dir to work like pbuilder
<Quintasan> cowbuilder
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh?
<Quintasan> cp -rf ninja 4.5-release
<Quintasan> and download all bzr branches to apopriate dirs
<Quintasan> something like that
<Quintasan> I need to plan this in detail later
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so here is my prefferred workflow for fixing patch rejects .... a) bzr-buildpackage -e (that ditches you a proper source tree in ../build-area) b) try quilt push (the build process uses a super restrictive setting which makes things fail that quilt would usually be able to fix), if that works -> quilt refresh the patch in question and copy back to bzr 3) if this also yiels failure -> quilt push -f (this will drop reject files)
<apachelogger>  4) manually apply the rejects to the files and quilt refresh -> copy refreshed patch to bzr
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3 | Source imported
<apachelogger> should be documented in teh wiki very much I suppose ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: gypsy did that ;)
<apachelogger> just that it outdated and also I did not like its design anymore
 * apachelogger became from a procedural fanboi a oop fanboi
<Quintasan> I know that already
<apachelogger> scary if you think about it
<Quintasan> :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why kdegraphics takes so long to buid
<apachelogger> *build
<Quintasan> ryanakca: cause ninja uses https and apt-cacher-ng throw error that https is invalid url :<
<apachelogger> apt-cacher?
<apachelogger> what use would that have?
<Quintasan> sbuild
<apachelogger> stuff gets stored in aptcache anyway?
<Quintasan> I need to ask sbuild guys why it won't use aptcache
 * apachelogger is wondering what the s stands for :P
<Quintasan> beats me
<Quintasan> sucky builder? :P
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger is wondering what the p in pbuilder stands for
<Quintasan> hmm
 * apachelogger is wondering what the cow in cowbuilder stands for
<ulysses> pussy builde
<ulysses> r
<Quintasan> package builder
<Quintasan> cow = copy-on-write
<apachelogger> I made a cow this morning
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> and then I made a bash alias
<apachelogger> and the alias is called milk-maverick ;)
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, that makes sense
<Quintasan> man cowbuilder
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> man--
<Quintasan> yay for sbuild
 * apachelogger needs terminator!
<Quintasan> but more yay for pbuilder
<apachelogger> konsole tabs are way to space inefficient
<Quintasan> wth is terminator?
<apachelogger> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 185 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<Quintasan> >GNOME
<apachelogger> actually konsole has that for ages
<Quintasan> Are you making fun of me apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> just in a static sucky manner
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, I am making fun of ocanonical trying to save their arse from eternal damnation from not contributing to gnome :P
<Quintasan> They would be better of using Qt
<apachelogger> *canonical even
<apachelogger> OTOH I am also making fun of GNOME for not incorporating stuff from canonical
<CIA-98> [kdegraphics] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100730111019-hhc1fo7an1phzixa * debian/libokularcore1.install bump libocular version ... no clue where I changed that earlier
<ryanakca> Quintasan: I've struggled with that too, I don't think there's an apt-cacher that supports https :(
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Feel free to add support for one though :D
 * Quintasan whis he was skilled enough to pull that off
<apachelogger>   Uploading kdegraphics_4.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: testbuilding runtime
 * apachelogger is wondering why he did not have that idea with installing kdelibs5-dev in the chroot earlier
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> kdeadmin uploaded
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> jr broke the wiki page :P
<Quintasan> http://www.cleanternet.org/
<Quintasan> what on earth...
 * apachelogger is wondering who is responsible for layout in moinmoin development
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> "|| <#ffff00>" is invalid but "||<#ffff00>" is valid
<apachelogger> that is one terrific markup parser
<apachelogger> python--
<Quintasan> I: copying [./kde]
<Quintasan> wht the fck
<Quintasan> cp: cannot stat `./kde': No such file or directory
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is that from?
<Quintasan> I'm trying to build kdeaccessibilty
<apachelogger> log?
<Quintasan> retrying
<Quintasan> will paste in a second
 * apachelogger tries finding breakfast meanwhile
<Quintasan> oh well, I used pbdebuild instead of --build *.dsc file and it worke
<Quintasan> d
<shadeslayer> sorry for the fscked up builds
 * shadeslayer goes to hidey holw
<Quintasan> it was just aspell
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you should've check not-installed :P
<shadeslayer> i did
<shadeslayer> it wasnt there
<shadeslayer> also.. i did apt-get build-dep kdelibs  in a clean chroot.. i have no idea how aspell got pulled
<eMyller> anyone could please confirm https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42156 ?
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 42156 in WebKit Qt "Qt WebKit doesn't play nice with some CSS3 rendering" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> and if anyone can comment on bug 527896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527896 in wicd (Ubuntu) "missing info about conflict with network-manager package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527896
<shadeslayer> do we need a conflict?
<Quintasan> eMyller: looks like it's occuring
<Quintasan> eMyller: let me just reinstall rekonq with purging
<Quintasan> everything builds just fine
<Quintasan> apachelogger: faster than I expected
<Quintasan> I will push to bzr later after I have everything built
<shadeslayer> do you need kdebase done?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive copied over your method to a online doc :P
<shadeslayer> in which i keep all of such stugg
<shadeslayer> ****stuff
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will do it, waiting for stalcup to finish workspace
<shadeslayer> ok ill take up whats left then
<shadeslayer> plasma-addons :D
<eMyller> Quintasan: it was confirmed by one qtwebkit dude. shadow blur isn't working yet, but is WIP.
<shadeslayer> oh wait.. i have to format this system
<shadeslayer> uh oh.. usb creator is broken
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you there ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<ikonia> pm ?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you working on bindings?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am runtiming
<shadeslayer> i think the fonts just got a ubuntu fonts got a bold version
<shadeslayer> that came out all wrong :P
<apachelogger> A-H-A
<Adri2000> is there anything done for integrating thunderbird with plasma-widget-message-indicator?
<apachelogger> now I know why libkdeinit4 stuff yields false positives with list-missing!
<apachelogger> the pkg-kde-tools packaging foo apparently moves them to a kde specific directory
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger> which leads to problems because list-missing does compare actual file presence (which is also the case why manpages fail ... since those get compressed)
<apachelogger> well, we can easily enough work around this once I made a custom list-missing implementation
<apachelogger> we just need to expand the usr/lib/ path to the kde specific one for libkdeini4_
<Quintasan> apachelogger: check the packaging wiki
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: did you update kdelibs in bzr?
<apachelogger> what is there?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: remove the aspell crap and it is ready to go
<shadeslayer> ok...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: progress :P
<shadeslayer> ill do kdeedu
<CIA-98> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100730120829-y8a93pg5x5es21pa * debian/kdebase-runtime-data.install remove files
<Quintasan> is kdegames big?
<apachelogger> very
<apachelogger> kdeedu too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also i made some changes to games in bzr.. you might want to keep those..
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kdegames is a lot of code bundled with a lot of artwork
<Quintasan> I won't do it
<shadeslayer> ( fixed a bug in the depends of kajongg )
<Quintasan> I will not be able to upload it
<Quintasan> kajonng is broken anyways shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> fine ill take it up after kdedu
<Quintasan> You can't host local game
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats broken?
<shadeslayer> ah coding problem then
<yofel> can someone confirm bug 611677 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611677 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer-kde crashes with AttributeError: 'QString' object has no attribute 'rfind'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611677
<yofel> (maverick)
<shadeslayer> ^ i get that in usb-creator as well
<apachelogger> python--
<yofel> pyqt then I guess
<Quintasan> python---------
<yofel> ~karma python
<shadeslayer> yofel: no bot
<yofel> :(
<apachelogger> the bot is the lost
<Quintasan> apachelogger broke it
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> jussi did :P
<Quintasan> gah, routing problems with Riddell's machine
<Quintasan> I wanted to do bindings as well
 * Quintasan woes on his crappy upload
<apachelogger> +1
<Quintasan> oh kdewebdev left
<Quintasan> I'm taking it
<Quintasan> :P
 * apachelogger was just about to say that :(
<apachelogger>   Uploading kdebase-runtime_4.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> now just poke stalcup with a stick
 * apachelogger takes a sonic pointy screw driver of doom and tickles stalcup
 * apachelogger is wondering since when pyqt has QString proper
<apachelogger> didnt it always convert QString to python str since they pretty much provide the same functionalities?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: anything I can do?
<Quintasan> sit back and realax
<apachelogger> otherwise I will start upgrading to maverick and break my system ^^
<Quintasan> relax :P
<Quintasan> or do kdebindings
<Quintasan> I can do the update in bzr but that is pointless
<apachelogger> bindings depends on workspace?
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> so we are stalled until stalcup arrives?
<Quintasan> what the fck is going on
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> needs a policy change
<apachelogger> bzrpush-before-going-to-bed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.org/id/370656/
<apachelogger> bzrpush-whenever-substantial-amount-of-work-done
<Quintasan> >I: copying [./web]
<Quintasan> what the heck?
<apachelogger> bzrpush-before-going-to-bed-and-deassign-yourself
<Quintasan> this is madness
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you broke something
<Quintasan> but what
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pbuilder -> dsc
<apachelogger> not changes file
<Quintasan> omfg
<apachelogger> cleary pbuilder is running into a parsing error there
<apachelogger> because it doesnt handle changes
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> sbuild confused me
<apachelogger> kdesudo -- do-release-upgrade -f KDE -d
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you know, since I started building kdelibs we had a flawless streak
<apachelogger> *scared*
<Quintasan> do not break it
<apachelogger> lol
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> better idea
 * apachelogger does real upgrade test
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> dantti: ping ping ping
<Quintasan> sup apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/BdlBogl.html
<apachelogger> Upgrade to .... VOID
 * apachelogger doesnt know how to check where the failure is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :P
<Quintasan> trololol
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release
<apachelogger> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<apachelogger> New release 'maverick' available.
<apachelogger> update-manager is not at fault at least
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Now that I think of it, you could probably use squid as an apt-cacher for https, just set the max file size and the expiry time for *.deb incredibly high.
<Quintasan> Ubuntu VV == Vivid Void
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<dantti> apachelogger: I'm going to work, I'll pong you there...
<Quintasan> Though, how void can be vivid?
<apachelogger> dantti: okies
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> jesus
<apachelogger> get_distro_upgrades of the apt backend is sort of ugly
<Quintasan> >implying we will ever get to VV
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. look at your bottom tasl bar
<apachelogger> got 3 FIXME comments within 5 lines ^^
<shadeslayer> *task
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I view pron at the time of snapshoting? 
<Quintasan> >Futurama
<Quintasan> YOU PIRATE!
<shadeslayer> no.. the task manager plasmoid is all messed up
<Quintasan> DO WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE A PIRATE IS FREE!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that happens from timing issues in ksnapshot && reordering animation in plasma
<apachelogger> breaks every release and gets fixed every other :P
<Quintasan> defective by design
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe he is seeding Kubunt iso?
<ryanakca> !info squid-deb-proxy | Quintasan
<ubottu> Quintasan: squid-deb-proxy (source: squid-deb-proxy): Squid proxy configuration optimized for deb packages. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Quintasan> In Futurama directory?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> oic
 * shadeslayer takes care of that stuff by maintaining a seprate activity for that
<Quintasan> I somehow fail to understand activites
<Quintasan> there was a option Different activity per desktop
<Quintasan> but now there is only different set of widgets per desktop
<Quintasan> why bother?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Same here. the "Activities" button in the plasma toolbox (top right corner) on 4.4.92 does a whole lot of nothing.
<Quintasan> I just can't comprehend the logic (or lack of it) behind the change
<Quintasan> I wanted to have a separate set of widgets per deskto
<Quintasan> now I do
<Quintasan> but what is the point of activities now
<ryanakca> One annoying thing that I've just noticed is that, when you have multiple monitors, your activities will randomly switch between monitors at each login, instead of leaving Activity#1 on netbook monitor and Activity#2 on widescreen monitor.
<Quintasan> That's why I unplugged my second monitor
<Quintasan> the whole activity and dualhead needs moar love
<shadeslayer> how do i export my ssh keys? any ideas?
<shadeslayer> ive just copied over my .ssh dir for now
<apachelogger> that is export?!
<apachelogger> ssh does not have keyrings
<apachelogger> every key got it its own file
<apachelogger> every public key also got its own file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just need to transfer the keys onto my new install
<shadeslayer> ( which is yet to be done )
<ryanakca> ssh-copy-id hostname
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: that will copy your public key over / let you log in with it. If you want your private, then yes, just copy ~/.ssh
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> are there any kubuntu specific patches for systemsetting->multimedia that deal with pulse?
<shadeslayer> chromium leaking blood :P http://imgur.com/TkhwQ
<apachelogger> fregl: not that I know of
<freinhard> apachelogger: so if i'm using pulseaudio it's perfectly fine that systemsettings->multimedia lists nothing except pulseaudio?
<apachelogger> if you have no other backends installed I would think so
<apachelogger> or in general, IIRC the pulseaudio stuff does not allow configuring devices and that stuff
<apachelogger> since that is handled by pulse
<freinhard> k, i'm just curious since the bluedevil review shows the device in systemsettings->multimedia but here with pulseaudio-module-bluetooth installed there is nothing like that
<shadeslayer> i had to install usb-creator-geeteekay to get my bootable usb :S
<apachelogger> ufff
<apachelogger> (pkcon:13136): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: object class `PkDistroUpgrade' has no property named `type'
<apachelogger> one would expect internal solutions not to fall over their own C objects
<apachelogger> holy french fries
<apachelogger> freinhard: because that is all done in pulse
<Quintasan> lol pulse
 * Quintasan is going out
<Quintasan> brb
<apachelogger> so bluedevil ought to poke into ulse
<apachelogger> *pulse
<apachelogger> freinhard: http://community.kde.org/index.php?title=Multimedia/Sprint2010/Notes/PulseAudio
<shadeslayer> ah see the reason i messed up kde4libs is because i have no coffee int the house
<apachelogger> colin is really the guy to talk to about this stuff :)
<freinhard> apachelogger: pulseaudio is a requirement for bluedevil, therefore the reviewer must have pulse installed to get these results: http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-1-0-review/
<freinhard> apachelogger: third video
<freinhard> and the pulseaudio icon is broken, http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE got a shiny one ;)
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> that does not seem right
<apachelogger> freinhard: maybe the video was done with bluez-alsa?
<apachelogger> I defenitely remember colin saying that the phonon kcm will not display other stuff if pulse is selected becuase pulse has device control at that point
<freinhard> apachelogger: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE states that there is some module missing/not loaded
<apachelogger> where?
<freinhard> search for start-pulseaudio-kde
<apachelogger> !info pulsaudio
<ubottu> Package pulsaudio does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> freinhard: what version are you running?
<apachelogger> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4460 kB
<freinhard> 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14
<freinhard> and there is no such command start-pulseaudio-kde, there is start-pulseaudio-x11
<apachelogger> maybe the pulseaudio package on lucid is crap
<apachelogger> !find start-pulseaudio-kde
<ubottu> Package/file start-pulseaudio-kde does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> !find start-pulseaudio-kde maverick
<ubottu> File start-pulseaudio-kde found in pulseaudio
<apachelogger> freinhard: lucid package is crap - report bug
<freinhard> why are there no "REPORT BUG HERE" buttons in LP?
<apachelogger> bug reports are discouraged in ubuntu
<apachelogger> took me like 20 minutes to report one the other day
<apachelogger> freinhard: ubuntu-bug pluseaudio should do the trick
<freinhard> lol, package pulseaudio does not exist
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> it is even so strongly discouraged that you actually need to find a proper binary package because the bug report util of choice is unable to resolve source packag enames
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14/+build/1583606
<apachelogger> actually it should be there ^^
<apachelogger> freinhard: are you sure it is installed?
<freinhard> apachelogger: what is installed? pulseaudio?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the package
<apachelogger> (pkcon:18959): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: object class `PkDistroUpgrade' has no property named `type'
<apachelogger> grrrr
<apachelogger> that does not go away and does not make no sense
<apachelogger> !!!
<freinhard> dpkg -l pulseadio: ii  pulseaudio                                                1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14           PulseAudio sound server
<freinhard> buildlog says:
<freinhard> # list-missing files result:
<freinhard> -./etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio-kde.desktop
<freinhard> -./usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-kde
<freinhard> =>packaging bug
<apachelogger> ack
<freinhard> #611700
<freinhard> bug 611700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611700 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio misses start-pulseaudio-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611700
<apachelogger> crimsun_: ^^^^^^^^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i unstage a bzr commit? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unstage?
<shadeslayer> since it seems http://pastebin.com/XCscj9pX << some extra files entered the debian dir
<apachelogger> remove them?
<freinhard> hmm /usr/lib/pulse-0.9.21/modules/module-hal-detect.so isn't installed either, i bet that one should end up in some -dev package
<apachelogger> bzr clean-tree maybe?
<apachelogger> freinhard: well, ubuntu does not use hal nomore, so that might be intentional
<shadeslayer> thanks
<apachelogger> incredibly what a PITA it is to get debug symbols on buntu -.-
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdelibs is in bzr
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> check kdelibs import okay?
<shadeslayer> not for now
<ScottK> NC|Alaska: We're back up to kdebindings on armel.  Still broken.  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52717496/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebindings_4:4.4.95-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dantti> apachelogger: pong :P
<apachelogger> dantti: http://imagebin.ca/view/BdlBogl.html how does one debug kpk not getting name or version of the new upgrade?
<dantti> apachelogger: apt encoding bug?
<dantti> *python
<apachelogger> not sure if it is related, but if I try to get the info using pkcon I gtet (pkcon:20814): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: object class `PkDistroUpgrade' has no property named `type'
<apachelogger> Distribution: (null)
<apachelogger>  Type: unknown
<apachelogger>  Summary: (null)
<dantti> apachelogger: pkcon get-distro-upgrades
<dantti> that works?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is what I get with that
<dantti> stupid me
<apachelogger> so supposedly the problem is somewhere within packagekit itself
<dantti> apachelogger: which version of packagekit?
<apachelogger> 0.5.7
<dantti> oh I have the bug here too (now that I'm using kubuntu
<apachelogger> oh you are using kubuntu now ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: yup they converted me, but here it's obvious that won't work :P
<apachelogger> so I think the glib warning is coming from pk_client_distro_upgrade_cb
<dantti> it's pkcon of 0.5 talking to packagekit 0.6 :P
<apachelogger> not sure if that could be the cause of all evil though
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I checked earlier, only 0.5 on the works
<dantti> k let me see what packagekit --verbose says
<apachelogger> hm
<dantti> apachelogger: it worked here
<dantti> didn't show any upgrades
<apachelogger> oh, right, that is because I have patched update-manager ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: what do you mean?
<dantti> so with stable stuff it's ok
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> I want to upgrade to maverick and thought it would be a good idea to check that lucid -> maverick upgrade promting works properlys
<apachelogger> so I patched my update-manager to allow upgrading to devel releases
<dantti> sure, but how can we "fake" that?
<dantti> hmm
<dantti> apachelogger: how can I do it here too then?
<apachelogger> in /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/MetaRelease.py and /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py look for type == "lts"
<dantti> apachelogger: I'll patch aptBackend.py first..
<apachelogger> add devel to that
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471118/
<apachelogger> then in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades set the prompt to devel
<apachelogger> that way no matter what sort of upgrade the various tools ask for they will always get the latest devel release
<apachelogger> which is super for debugging
 * apachelogger is going to include that in update-manager proper just because the concept is so sweet ^^
<apachelogger> me@osiris:/var/log$ /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release
<apachelogger> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<apachelogger> New release 'maverick' available.
<apachelogger> seems to be working just fine
<apachelogger> in the aptBackend.py it also gets the right information
<apachelogger> (checked that with debugging)
<dantti> k, I've patched aptBackend t to show that there is and upgrade and it fails
<apachelogger> dantti: did you patch the right file?
<apachelogger> (the one in usr/lib/python2.6 is the one you need to change)
<dantti> I changed aptBackend.py directly
<apachelogger> oh and reinstalled?
<dantti> to emit a fake upgrade
<dantti> no, I run packagekitd --verbose on myself
<dantti> so it's 0.5 version 
<apachelogger> oh well, maybe it uses the wrong file :P
<dantti> not the log says the right one /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py
<apachelogger> argh... autohell buildystem!
<apachelogger> dantti: very weird
<apachelogger> are you sure you did not break indention :P
<dantti> apachelogger: i have the same error as you.. so I guess no
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> what is sure is that pk-client.c:1130 needs to be fixed
<apachelogger> s/type/state
 * apachelogger testbuilds
<tuos> What should be the proper way fix #611677 and similar bugs? loadUi() expects passed filename to be a Python string, but QString is used in many places. Should that funcion argument be casted to unicode by the caller or in the loader.loadUi()?
<dantti> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471123/
<apachelogger> yah, should be fine
<dantti> apachelogger: what is sure is that aptBackend has so many bugs that I can't understand why you didn't use aptcc before
<apachelogger> beats me
 * apachelogger did not care :P
<apachelogger> one can only worry about so many things... :/
<dantti> not counting you can't find bug while compiling
<dantti> *bugs
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> I think jon wants to go aptcc for maverick though
<apachelogger> especially since the apt thingy is apparently completely broken righ tnow
<shadeslayer> maco: my professors denied my request outright :P ( to postpone/prepone the exams by a week )
<apachelogger> tuos: first I would like to know why pyqt all of a sudden uses QString
<apachelogger> building pk takes quite some time -.-
<apachelogger> ah, end is near \o/
<tuos> apachelogger: Hmm, does it? If is used, there wasn't any problem. And now things are crashing because it expects Python strings but people are passing QString to it. At least this is the case with loadUi().
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> pyqt originally did not use QString
<dantti> apachelogger: I think the bug is in the packagekit something .py
<apachelogger> because python strings are essentially equal
 * Quintasan bought some tea
<apachelogger> so they were converting from/to QString on the fly
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are builds rollin on as planned?
<apachelogger> but now for some reason that does not work anymore
<apachelogger> and that is the real problem here
<apachelogger> because this can break billions of things
<tuos> apachelogger: Ah, I see.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dunno, I am debugging packagekit
<tuos> A way lot nastier than I thought then..
<shadeslayer> hmm.. no nixternal
<Quintasan> oh, well, we are ahead of schedule anyways
<shadeslayer> can someone poke him about bug 580571 if he comes around?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580571 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu plymouth logo text is centered with gears sign factored into total width, placing 'kubuntu' text off-center" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580571
<Quintasan> How much time do we have till 4.5 release?
<shadeslayer> dantti: bug 552709 << would that be upstream or a issue with us?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552709 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "Software Management in Systemsettings (Kubuntu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552709
<apachelogger> tuos: QMap for example is also converted to python dicts (or used to be ^^)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 5-6 days more
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> oh well
<shadeslayer> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.5_Release_Schedule
<Quintasan> QA will be great this release
<shadeslayer> how come? :)
<shadeslayer> ( because of us? :P )
<Quintasan> we have most packages ready by now
<shadeslayer> dude... GUADEC ... http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/this-week-in-design-30-july-2010/
<shadeslayer> omg.. thats huge...
<Quintasan> two or three are in dep-wait
<Quintasan> it can be ready tomorrow if we hurry
<freinhard> hmm how do i make a debdiff for pulseaudio?
<shadeslayer> !debdiff | freinhard
<ubottu> freinhard: A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<freinhard> shadeslayer: thx
<shadeslayer> np
<Quintasan> I assume that we are backporting to Lucid
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> Did anyone start doing this or I shall?
<shadeslayer> feel free to do
<shadeslayer> but i would guess we should finish maverick first
<Quintasan> I'll be at home within 20 minutes
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> dantti: I think I know the cause...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: we are waiting fo kdebase-workspace anyways
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: stalcup is doing that right?
<Quintasan> backporting kdelibs wont hurt
<dantti> apachelogger: pk-backend-spwaw.c is a good file to have the bug too 
<shadeslayer> i guess not
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yes, I do not thing that we should make him do it faster
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> :(
<Quintasan> think*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i dont know.. remember what happened when you did that to me yesterday
<apachelogger> dantti: do you think the problem could be within aptBackend not translating the value properly
<dantti> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> then I am lost ^^
<Quintasan> I didnt tell you to break it :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> Damn droid
<shadeslayer> no .. you told me to go faster, which made me break it :P
<Quintasan> Ssh clients on droid are bad
<Quintasan> brb
<dantti> apachelogger: now I'm bit lost too :P
<stalcup> Quintasan: apachelogger: you all will have to pick it up, my computer is borked :(
<stalcup> I just now made it onto IRC
<freinhard> where's the echidnaman?
<dantti> shadeslayer: upstream bug, never tought of it, I'd like to know how to change the files without breaking translations now...
<shadeslayer> dantti: can you comment on the bug?
<freinhard> if somebody sees him: bug 563250 want's to be backported to lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563250 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "pulseaudio package does not include start-pulseaudio-kde" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563250
<apachelogger> hm
<stalcup> gah!  I didn't backup, I've lost not only my pbuilders but ssh and gpg keys
<stalcup> silly silly silly steveire 
<apachelogger> fooey! :/
<stalcup> er stalcup 
<dantti> apachelogger: did you rebuild packagekit? can you try one change?
<apachelogger> dantti: yes, yes
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> stalcup: okay
<stalcup> sorry
<Quintasan> no problems
<steveire> :( I'm offended.
<stalcup> steveire: sorry!  tab-complete fail
 * apachelogger hugs steveire and hands him a cookie and a free gift basket
<apachelogger> stalcup: dont call users silly that is my job :P
<steveire> \o/ Gifts!
<stalcup> hehe, right
<dantti> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471132/    in pk-backend.c lines 1426
<Quintasan> apachelogger: your job is to fix python
<Quintasan> your life-long job
<apachelogger> pyth0nrz!
<Quintasan> god damn, why workspace is sooo big?
<stalcup> all the basic apps maybe?
<apachelogger> oh
<stalcup> :P
<apachelogger> dantti: s/type/state?
<dantti> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> dantti: what I know by now is that pk_client_distro_upgrade_cb in pk-client also needs s/type/state which does not fix the issue, but hardcoding sensible values, so at least that function gets crap already
<dantti> there is no type in PkDistroUpgrade 
<apachelogger> *nod*
<dantti> apachelogger: client is client, which iirc will only affect pkcon
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> glib warnings in the backend will not show up on terminal
<Quintasan> But they should show up
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> well, I agree
 * apachelogger thinks that considering this the fix at hand could very well fix the issue though
<dantti> apachelogger: well maybe both are wrong
<apachelogger> dantti: they sure are
<dantti> apachelogger: PackageKit 0.6 uses state and no type
<apachelogger> but fixing that g_object_set in the backend could very well fix it and explain why the appropriate function in client.c gets empty values
<stalcup> AH! solution!  
 * stalcup will do artwork
<dantti> yup since the packagekitd --verbose prints that error
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/2eMnx4O0.html
<apachelogger> dantti: that fixes it
<apachelogger> dantti++
<apachelogger> now to turn that into patches
<apachelogger> ewwww
<dantti> apachelogger:  :D
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> huh?
<dantti> no?
 * stalcup notices he's still a ninja!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> my root account just uses ugly theme ^^
 * apachelogger was scared kpk started the GTK upgrader ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: all good
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm another problem :P
<dantti> apachelogger: does KPK 0.5 has the env var set?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well, it should
<dantti> hehe
<apachelogger> now something crashed ^^
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> #4  0x024471cf in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x9eef2a0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414
<apachelogger> our pythonXdesktopTools and their use of processEvents
<apachelogger> it always fraks me out
<dantti> apachelogger: is that packagekit related?
<apachelogger> no
<dantti> good 
<dantti> for me at least
<apachelogger> dantti: well, I'll poke around a bit more and get a patch going for lucid
<apachelogger> thanks for the help :)
<apachelogger> dantti: "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 253." that is a bit of a silly message really
<apachelogger> maybe something like "Apparently the distro upgrade process did not exit properly... please do something..."
<apachelogger> though really, I would not show anything at all, because if it crashed the distros hopefully have tools in place to catch the crash and make it visible to the user that the app just went down and if the user terminated the upgrader he will be aware of that anyway (hopefully ;))
<dantti> apachelogger: btw did you see the new UI http://imagebin.ca/view/KvngI7E.html ?
<dantti> sure not a good string
<apachelogger> it is like the one I rant about when using windows ;)
<apachelogger> dantti: for the kpk upgrader?
<apachelogger> not bad
<dantti> apachelogger: yup for kpk
<apachelogger> Riddell: when starting the KDE UI for the dist-upgrader I get the release notes ... if I click cancel there I get a crash ... not sure if it is related to pyqt/kde though
<apachelogger> dantti: I would get rid of the head bar in the view ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: which one?
<apachelogger> oh, you use that for "select all"?
<apachelogger> dantti: Pacote
<dantti> apachelogger: about the distro upgrade availables?
<dantti> the list header?
<apachelogger> yeah
<dantti> yup that is select all and also for sorting
<apachelogger> yeah, makes sense
<apachelogger> it just seems a bit large IMHO
<apachelogger> (probably because of the checkbox)
<dantti> yup 
<dantti> it can be a bit smaller
<apachelogger> dantti: I am not sure if having "check fore new updates" and "history" not look like buttons
<apachelogger> is a good thing
<dantti> the problem is that the interface looks strange with so many buttons at the bottom
<apachelogger> yeah but making buttons not look like buttons is probably not the best solution to that :/
<dantti> well they are tool buttons
<apachelogger> how about a nice toolbar ^^
<apachelogger> or a menu
<stalcup> holy moses, artworks tar is 100+mb!
<apachelogger> dantti: or just nuke "help" and "defaults"
<apachelogger> especially defaults is somewhat useless in this context
<dantti> apachelogger: help should have help :P
<dantti> ie I should write docs
<apachelogger> you should :P
<apachelogger> but OTOH the user should just click apply
<apachelogger> dantti: that should be labeld Install Updates IMHO
<ScottK> What's release day for 4.5.0?
<dantti> apachelogger: I can't change that label
<dantti> apachelogger: Actually I can if I do not use KCMultiDialog but then I'll start doing too many hacks
 * dantti out for lunch
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dantti: if I am not mistaken kcmultidialog derives from kpagedialog which derives from kdialog and in a kdialog you surely can change the button labels
<apachelogger> dantti: QString KDialog::buttonText   (  ButtonCode   id    )    const
<apachelogger> that should be available in kcmmultidialog too
 * apachelogger goes digging
<apachelogger> hai, from looking at the headers that should be entirely doable
<ScottK> dyfet: Here's the build log: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.4.95-0ubuntu1/+build/1891107/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebindings_4:4.4.95-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dyfet> This touches upon several odd things in arm :)
<ScottK> Yes.  Thus the request for help.
<dyfet> It does not realize that the node is a pointer to double until it is assigned, and doubles have different alignment requirements...hmm...I suppose, though it is a bit crude, a reinterpret_cast could be used...
<dyfet> This assumes that the original pointer really was aligned correctly in other use cases, of course...
<ScottK> You've got access to the armel PPA, so you can test your fix, right?
<dyfet> Just the regular ports archive, not any armel ppa's...
<ScottK> OK.  You have hardware?
<dyfet> yes
<ScottK> Excellent.  That puts you way ahead of the rest of us.
<dyfet> This could be a qt patch, though...
<apachelogger> dantti: actually Riddell add some patch for packagekit to work better for kubuntu upgrades...
<ScottK> Does that mean the Qt armel stuff that has build it misbuilt?
<apachelogger> dantti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~packagekit/packagekit/ubuntu-lucid/annotate/head:/debian/patches/fix_upgrade_distro.diff would be super if you could see that this ends up in upstream too, if it didnt yet
<dyfet> ScootK: No.  It more means that QT templates were not designed for an architecture where pointers to different data types can have different alignment requirements and a compiler that cares ;).
<ScottK> Right, well we're stuck with binary compatibility until Qt 5, so you just have to drive around it.
<dyfet> Well, doubles are the biggest problem in this regard...but templates are built like inlines, so we can change the templates without breaking linking abi
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> launchpad just lost my bug report Oo
<apachelogger> wth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude do you know the bug number for the bzr-svn import crash?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go to bugs.launchpad.net and see the latest bugs filed
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> IT IS LOST
<shadeslayer> ( if you just filed the bug )
<apachelogger> IT IS FUCKING LOST
<apachelogger> I HATE THIS THING SO VERY MUCH
<apachelogger> BAAAAAA
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nah
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^^
<shadeslayer> we should have subscribed to it :P
 * apachelogger needs to switch to other music or he might go to other channels and violate the coc
<Quintasan> sh	https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579491 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<shadeslayer> awesome
<ScottK> apachelogger: Launchpad isn't part of Ubuntu, I don't think the Ubuntu CoC applies on #launchpad or #launchpad-dev.
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> (I'd have been in trouble several times if it did)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im officially without a microblogging client now, !choqok from SVN is all broke
<shadeslayer> i cant add accounts :S
<shadeslayer> oh its frickin OAuth
<apachelogger> maybe I broke it
 * apachelogger added a couple of patches the other day
<ScottK> Tm_T: Which release are you running on your powerpc box?
<apachelogger> !info qoauth maverick
<ubottu> Package qoauth does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> !info libqoauth-dev maverick
<ubottu> libqoauth-dev (source: qoauth): Qt-based client implementation of the OAuth authorization scheme. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 160 kB
<shadeslayer> ^ i requested a sync of that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check if libqoauth1 1.0-2ubuntu1 works
<shadeslayer> ah version downgrade?
<shadeslayer> lets test with muon :D
<shadeslayer> lol... muon hangs with slightest mention of lib :P
<apachelogger> "This file does not look like a patch. "
<apachelogger> all hail the launchpad
<apachelogger> diff -u packagekit-0.5.7/debian/changelog packagekit-0.5.7/debian/changelog
<apachelogger> --- packagekit-0.5.7/debian/changelog
<apachelogger> +++ packagekit-0.5.7/debian/changelog
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> doesnt look like a patch
<apachelogger> obviuosly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: E: Version '1.0-2ubuntu1' for 'libqoauth1' was not found
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to get it from launchpad
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> once a packcage is superseded it is superseded
<apachelogger> then either you have a local copy lying around or you need to get it from lp
<shadeslayer> it was working till the upgrade and recompile btw
<apachelogger> well, I just want to be sure that it is not qoauth that broke :P
<apachelogger> though it really should not since I only fixed 2 very apparent bugs, but of course if choqok did weird things to work around the bugs that might have broken ^^
<shadeslayer> lets find out
<shadeslayer> btrfs--
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> I am going to upgrade now
<apachelogger> took me only a couple of hours to get to this point :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upgrade to what?
<apachelogger> mav
<shadeslayer> oh your on lucid?
<apachelogger> yu
<apachelogger> s
<shadeslayer> maverick++
<ScottK> kcollectd needs porting to the new docbook.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lots of stuff needs that
<ScottK> Get busy.
<shadeslayer> im yet to hear from kdiff3 people
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdeedu needs love first
<shadeslayer> and EBN is down .. i need EBN to work
<ScottK> Is there no multi-tasking?
<shadeslayer> dude... i have no hardware to multi task
<shadeslayer> im building choqok on one hand and unpacking build deps for kdeedu in a chroot
<shadeslayer> and i can barely type on quassel :P
<apachelogger> and now the upgrader stopped working
<apachelogger> holy french fries
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is kcollectd?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you broke qoauth.. why oh why
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> does ubuntu1 work?
<shadeslayer> perfectly
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> qoauth is teh shitz
<shadeslayer> kdeedu building \o/
<shadeslayer> lets see how far it goes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what error do you get?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with choqok?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> server time out
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger>         case QOAuth::Timeout:
<apachelogger>             return i18n("Timeout on server");
<apachelogger> that?
<shadeslayer> and http://imagebin.ca/view/Gvg5tX.html << i got this too, ( some other guys screenie )
<apachelogger> how can that be caused by my changes :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep
<shadeslayer> did you introduce kio changes?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I fix a bug
<apachelogger> well two of them
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you cannot authenticate with identi.ca, right?
<shadeslayer> and twitter
<apachelogger> well, I can only review one code block at a time :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> holy muon
<apachelogger> hahah
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger>     QOAuth::ParamMap reply =
<apachelogger>         qoauth->requestToken( oauthReqTokenUrl, QOAuth::GET, QOAuth::HMAC_SHA1 );
<Quintasan> cp -a debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/800x600/background.png debian/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers//usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/800x600/
<Quintasan> cp: not writing through dangling symlink `debian/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers//usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/800x600/background.png'
<apachelogger> I really think someone should tell mtux that HMAC_SHA1 is not supported :P
<Quintasan> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/800x600/background.png debian/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers//usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/800x600/ returned exit code 1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what the heck is this?
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is when cp fails
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe you can poke him on identi.ca ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for example when the parent directory is not here I suppose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haha :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> I think that is only conditional anyway
<Quintasan> apachelogger: dh_install --list-missing does that
<Quintasan> I wonder why
<apachelogger> depends on whether QCA supports it
<apachelogger> which is not necessarily the case
 * apachelogger doesnt really have the QCA code in question in his short time memory righ tnow ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: because the file is missing?
<shadeslayer> so basically .. you broke qoauth and i cant use choqok now ;D
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> using hmac sha1 renders one of my patches already unaffected
<apachelogger> because that changes how plaintext signatures work
 * shadeslayer pokes shtylman with startkde script
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you please upgrade to ubuntu2 again
<apachelogger> and check it was not really a timeout
<shadeslayer> alright :P
<shadeslayer> altho i doubt that ^_^
<apachelogger> I do not
<apachelogger> because there are 2 points where a timeout error can get set
<apachelogger> of which both are long before the other patch takes any action
<ScottK> apachelogger: broken package.  That's all I know.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, that is all I can say, whatever is causing the timeout it is neither of my patches
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is a lot  ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want me to run it with gdb?
<apachelogger> so ubuntu2 is not working?
<apachelogger> if you think it makes sense to run it wih gdb then feel free to ;)
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> doesnt work with ubuntu2 :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/yrP3N
<apachelogger> can I get debug output with that?
<shadeslayer> not much to look at http://pastebin.com/TnqR8xtG
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog is all turned on?
<shadeslayer> yeps
<apachelogger> meh
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> its not 0_o
<shadeslayer> which was weird : http://pastebin.com/qgzSpUrQ
 * apachelogger fires up the netbook
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what about kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<shadeslayer> ohh
<Quintasan> import I mean
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: <jelmer> shadeslayer: Not yet, still work in progress. I might have some more time for it tonight or some evening next week.
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> not much I can do about it
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: help me with fix0ring startkde script :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471155/
<Quintasan> I have my hands full with workspace
<Quintasan> + I have to go out in  few minutes :/
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Quintasan> great :/
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> noooo
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<Quintasan> wut?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hes having a brain wave
<shadeslayer> or hes lost...
<shadeslayer> LOST i tell you
<Quintasan> He was doomed when he had his first encounter with computers to begin with
<shadeslayer> no.. the other way around ^
<Quintasan> Actually, it works both ways
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> muon
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
 * shadeslayer hits Quintasan with banhammer 
<shtylman> shadeslayer: whats up
<Quintasan> You do not have a banhammer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i do.. you just dont know it yet
<shadeslayer> shtylman: \o
 * Quintasan retaliates with a Stick of Doom
<shadeslayer> free ?
 * shadeslayer snaps Quintasan's stick of Doom into two
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fix on the way
<shtylman> not at the moment :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awesome :D
 * Quintasan gets a new out
<Quintasan> It's a root this time
<apachelogger>   Uploading qoauth_1.0-2ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ok poke me sometime and we shall h4xoor away on startkde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed your patch?
<Quintasan> sudo rm -rf /home/shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> did the patch fix you? :P
<apachelogger> removed it 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hah! your not in sudoers file :P
<Quintasan> I am
<shadeslayer> ^ oh goody
<apachelogger> wasnt necessary anymore since another approach was used than back when I created that patch ages ago
<Quintasan> You just don't know that yet :P
<Quintasan> [trollface.svg]
 * Quintasan heads out
<Quintasan> bbl
<shadeslayer> ciao
 * apachelogger thinks u1 kde should be switched away from plaintext anyway
<apachelogger> that is if the madness of ubuntuone server supports that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want a ruby bot in here?
<shadeslayer> i can bring one in for some time
<dantti> apachelogger: that patch is applied to PackageKit 0.6
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you release new digikam from bzr? ( the rebuild failiure fix )
<shadeslayer> or is it not needed
<apachelogger> dantti: ok, cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I am upgrading right now
<apachelogger> also I do not think it is worth an upload
<shadeslayer> alright 
<shadeslayer> also no compression is awesome
<shadeslayer> kdeedu done :D
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: uh... are we getting new wiki theme too ?? ^_^
<shadeslayer> dude....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any news on kdebindings ?
<shadeslayer> i haz to wait on bindings 
<eMyller> anyone here have played with python + webkit?
<eMyller> i need an urgent help :|
<MIH1406> I have Kubuntu 10.04 and I want to make it ready for development
<MIH1406> what are the packages?
<MIH1406> C++ Qt and KDE
<eMyller> MIH1406: build-essential and kde-devel
<shadeslayer> MIH1406: libqt4-dev build-essential and ^
<eMyller> oh yea, that
<shadeslayer> anyone messing around with KMess ?
<dyfet> ScottK: looking at the the particular use case, it may be safe to simply add -Wno-cast-align to kdebindings cflags in the deb...but the real issue is that in sipkdeuipart3 is mismatched because QReal is different on arm...this may lend itself to a simple patch...
<ScottK> dyfet: I'm in favor of a patch if you can figure one.
<dyfet> since this is "sip" code, it may be trickier to patch...
<shadeslayer> kdeedu in bzr.. waiting for kdebindings
<dyfet> Scottk: the interface code sip generates is wrong...because it assumes QReal is interchangable with double...and this is not true on ARM...
<shadeslayer> and now to format my system :D
<ScottK> dyfet: So it needs fixing in sip-qt4?
<dyfet> ScottK: I am right now seeing if we can play with the kdeui .sip files to see if we can at all squash it there, but yes, ultimately it is a sip-qt4 issue
<ScottK> I suppose fixing it there is non-trivial?
<dyfet> Let's document what we have learned first...but I never have played with the python sip stuff
<ScottK> No time like the present to learn ....
<dyfet> Is this actually python-qt4-dev?
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> anything that needs to be tested on live CD?
<shadeslayer_> ( the latest one )
<dantti> ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell I'd like to propose you to remove a patch from KPK settings and I'd add a button to edit software sources this way the UI gets "normal"
<ScottK> dantti: I'd like to hear what Jon Thomas has to say on it.  I think he's the Kubuntu dev that's closest to the question..
 * apachelogger thinks that someone should just use the pythonc api and embedd software-properties proper
<maco> Riddell wont see pings from today when he gets back sunday anyway. he only has 24h scrollback
<apachelogger> what this world needs is more quassel ;)
<maco> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<shadeslayer> we need quassel.kubuntu.org :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im on ext4 now.. much better
<apachelogger> that is so not gonna happen
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could suggest this to ubuntuwire
<shadeslayer> i still cant cause rekonq to crash btw
<apachelogger> its not exactly much maintenance I suppose and you do not need shell access like with irssi
<apachelogger> also since we also have qt-only clients it is also usable for gnomeies without having half a kde stack dragged in
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rekonq crashed
<maco> shadeslayer: its not exactly hard...
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<maco> just about every time i click a link in choqok, rekonq crashes
<maco> and now....it got into a state where every time i try to launch it, it crashes
<shadeslayer> its not _that_ frequent for me
<maco> if i copy the link from choqok, open a tab in rekonq, and paste it, its (usually) ok
<maco> and if rekonq's not running when i click the link its (usually) ok
<maco> but if it has to open a tab because i clicked a link elsewhere, the world ends
<shadeslayer> qt 4.7 doesnt like rekonq 
<shadeslayer> @         WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!          @
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> what permissions do you have on your private key file?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm.. just googled the error :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: great
<Quintasan> now
<Quintasan> Uploading kdebase-workspace_4.5.0.orig.tar.bz2: 20684k/64161k[Errno 110] Connection timed out
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> I knew it would happen
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I will push my changes to bzr, can you upload?
<apachelogger> hai
<Quintasan> grea
<Quintasan> +t
<apachelogger> ohhh
<dantti> shadeslayer: about that KPackageKit bug I have just fixed for 0.6.1
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools bug
<apachelogger> omg
<Quintasan> push'd
<apachelogger> logic is a biatch I tell you
<shadeslayer> dantti: awesome
<shadeslayer> dantti: im setting it as closed
<shadeslayer> dude.. ext4++
<dantti> shadeslayer: nice, just commited
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> my i386 change is the crap
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are comparing two non-comparable things here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> brtfs & ext4
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> but in terms of speed.. ext4 wins
<apachelogger> no no no
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> unless you are using SSD you shouldnt be usin brtfs anyway
<apachelogger> because it was designed not only but partially for a SSD use case
<shadeslayer> didnt know that ^
<apachelogger> so using it on a HDD will generally perform worse than ext4 which was designed not only but partially for HDDs
<shadeslayer> dantti: have you released 0.6.1?
<apachelogger> in either case brtfs is still young and seeing a lot of changes, so even the speed advantage of ext4 on HDDs might be related to things other than the systems themselfves
<dantti> shadeslayer: no, I'm fixing the ui probably I'mm do that on sunday or monday morning to get it into kubuntu's alpha
 * apachelogger needs to stress his grey cells a bit
 * apachelogger is srsly wondering where jon is
<shadeslayer> dantti: ah ok
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your changelog entries needs merging with the previous one
 * apachelogger thinks dch should throw warnings when one tries to increase the version while a UNRELEASED entry is pending
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can you merge it? I have to go in a second again
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cando
<Tm_T> ScottK: Lucid
<CIA-98> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100730194410-9xyxvpskt6os447q * debian/changelog merge unreleased entries
 * Tm_T pokes tuos and taavikko with polehead of finnish flag
<ScottK> Tm_T: Since nixternal isn't around so much I lost access to his powerpc box.  If I build a clamav package for Lucid in a PPA, could you run a quick test?
<ScottK> It's just running clamscan and seeing if it segfaults.
<Tm_Tr> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.  I'll ping you when it's built.
<ScottK> Actually PPA won't work.
<ScottK> (no ppc)
<ScottK> Tm_T: I'll test it first and then put it in backports.
<Tm_Tr> sure
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that change I am working on for pkg-kde-tools is pretty much suicidal
 * apachelogger thinks pkg-kde-tools could use some autotesting 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> cant install kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> beautiful
<apachelogger> maverick++
<apachelogger> so I have a change that fixes stuff
<apachelogger> OTOH it is likely to fall apart completely 
<apachelogger> OTOH I cannot really test this and not uploading would require rebuilding stuff later on
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am upping this baby
<apachelogger> better to have it fixed proper once and for all
<apachelogger> I cannot even testbuild crap 
<apachelogger> brrrrrrr
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> ir's your fault apachelogger 
<Quintasan> When things break it's usually apachelogger 
<apachelogger> because I have the balls to make scary changes :P
<Quintasan> >because I do not testbuilt
<Quintasan> >because I do not testbuild*
<Quintasan> There, I fixed you statement Sir.
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> scope violation clearly
<apachelogger> thy shalt not talk with the voice of angles!
<apachelogger> well hen
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> I think pkg-kde-tools is not breaking in >25% of cases
<apachelogger> time to upload
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> my chromes is broken :(
<ulysses> Haha, I found two typo in Muon's translation!
 * ryanakca swears loudly at accidently deleting his ~/.kde :/
<Quintasan> kdebase uploading
<Quintasan> moving to kdesdk
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-31
<Quintasan> Start in 16 minutes (12505)
<Quintasan> What can have a bigger score than this? :O
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> I bumped wrong build-deps
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> apachelogger: omfg ping
<Quintasan> kde-sc-dev-latest: Breaks: libmarble-dev (< 4:4.5.0) but 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> I somehow think I'm missing something
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFF
<Quintasan> !package libmarble5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libmarble5
<Quintasan> !package libmarble5 maverick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> !package libmarble4 maverick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> FFF
<Quintasan> !search libmarble
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> !search libmarble4
<Quintasan> that's edu
<Quintasan> grr
 * Quintasan is too tired to do anything
<Quintasan> Night
<Tm_T> Quintasan: sleep well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: a bug in meta-kde perhaps, IIRC it uses << otherwise
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> "I have returned"
 * nigelb switches on sirens.  apachelogger is back.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: libmarble-dev (<< ${devLatest:Version})
<apachelogger> I think your problem is of a different nature
<apachelogger> ryanakca: how can one accidently delete one's .kde Oo
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's just that kdeedu depends on bindings
<Quintasan> and since we do not have kdeedu we do not have libmarble
<Quintasan> why the heck edu module depends on bindings?
<apachelogger> OHHH
<apachelogger> circular dep?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> are you serious?
<Quintasan> kdeedu 	
<Quintasan> shadeslayer 	
<Quintasan> bzr(w8 on bindings)
<apachelogger> well if edu depends on bindings and bindings on edu
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: marble got python stuff I thinks
<Quintasan> TROLOLOL
<apachelogger> which ought to be the reason edu builddeps on bindings
<Quintasan> so. what should be built first?
<Quintasan> I can do bindings but not upload em
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> it's only 6mb
<apachelogger> Quintasan: neither
<apachelogger> the circular dep needs to be resolved
<apachelogger> eheheh
<apachelogger> sec
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> bindings do not depend on edu
<apachelogger> what is the problem then?
<Quintasan> nothing :O
<apachelogger> I do not understand you really :P
<Quintasan> Neither I doo
<Quintasan> do*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kdegames are bigger than 20MB?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dunno
<apachelogger> not particularly small anyway
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> kremotecontrol was removed from kdeutils it seems
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I wonder where the hell it went
<Quintasan> hell it is there but is not built
<Quintasan> omfg and tons of headers not installed
<apachelogger> I always like a good testbuild before upload
<apachelogger> ...oh hold on...
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> still no merge for my kwallet stuff
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: any progress on merge konversation?
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kdebase-workspace is broken
<Quintasan> missing some devstuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how so?
<Quintasan> beats me
<Quintasan> let me check bzr
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> what is the problem?
<Quintasan> kdeutils fails to find kde4workspace and kremotecontrol is not built
<apachelogger> #no need to ship dev symlink
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libkwinnvidiahack.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libtime_solar.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libksignalplotter.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libsystemsettingsview.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libplasma_applet-system-monitor.so
<apachelogger> those?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> ha
<Quintasan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/392
<Quintasan> >KDE4Workspace-4.4.*
<Quintasan> I think instead of removing that I should have replaced 4.4 with 4.5
<Quintasan> silly me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can you reupload it?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> silly you indeed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can upload too now
<apachelogger> just do not build with -sa ;)
<Quintasan> oh no need to push tarball
<Quintasan> great
 * apachelogger feels like uploading a patched ubuntuone-client so that kwallet works
<yofel> finally some progress :) bug 579491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579491 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> great
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when is release?
<CIA-98> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100731110323-jvjeg6gh8owhbu1a * debian/ (changelog control rules) New upstream release
<CIA-98> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100731111530-0vtuj2sa7fqxxwbv * debian/build-l10n.sh switch to stable
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wiKi says  it's on 4th August
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> we better get started with lucid then?!
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> apachelogger: last testbuild and kdebase-workspace with no missings shall be uploaded
<Quintasan> apachelogger: one thing, can we filter out files from not-installed in list-missing hook?
<Quintasan> gah stupid build-depends
<Quintasan> and silly me for removing dev files
<apachelogger> Quintasan: filter out?
<apachelogger> not-installed is already filtering list-missing
<apachelogger> kde-l10n takes so very longish :(
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> work space
<Quintasan> then utils testbuild
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: get to work
<Quintasan> nao!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> how did you know im online?
<shadeslayer> i need to install nvidia-current firsst :P
<Quintasan> nothing comes first before packaging
<Quintasan> !
<shadeslayer> nvidia-current does
<shadeslayer> i need to ge that install first
<Quintasan> Why you...
<Quintasan> No excuses, to work1
<Quintasan> !
<shadeslayer> and then i need to get a cowbuilder :P
<Quintasan> !!1!!1!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1!!1!!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude whats left?
<Quintasan> >get a cowbuilder
<Quintasan> you are not keeping it on another partition
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> XD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: edu ffs
<shadeslayer> edu is in bzr
<Quintasan> testbuild it
<shadeslayer> i did
<Quintasan> so upload it
<shadeslayer> seemed to build fine :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: alright
<Quintasan> kdeplasma-addons is on depwait
<Quintasan> and I need to update headers in kdeutils
<Quintasan> but kdebase-workspace comes first
<apachelogger> the flipping fish!
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: kdelibs' changelog entry needs merging with the previous one
<Quintasan> FFFF
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do it
<Quintasan> I'm busty with workspace
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> busy*
<Quintasan> It seems lex has arrived
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude... i cant install nvidia drivers and everything is slooowww
<apachelogger> so do not install it
<shadeslayer> i need to install them to get it at full speed :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: opinions on adding the addtional packages covered by ninja to the depgraph?
<shadeslayer> brrrrr
<shadeslayer> <ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<apachelogger> holy dot
<apachelogger> http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery/twopi/twopi2.html
<apachelogger> that is srsly scary
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> i wish i could see the whole image properly :P
<shadeslayer> http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery/twopi/twopi2.svg << 
<apachelogger> get the dot code and render it :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> does anyone know if/how one can make a graph reuse edges ... i.e. if a->b and a->c and b->c so that instead of actually drawing an explicit edge from a->c the connection is represeneted via a->b->c?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: render it with?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dot
<shadeslayer> python-pydot <<
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dot
<shadeslayer> !find dot
<ubottu> Found: libdotconf-dev, libdotconf1.0, dot2tex, dotlrn, dotmcp (and 11 others)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres no package dot :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www.graphviz.org/doc/info/constraint.gif
<apachelogger> instead of having it draw a triangle, draw a line
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: where is my edu
<apachelogger> implying that a is connected to c via b
<apachelogger> since a->b && b->c => a->c
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude hold on :P
<shadeslayer> i need to get this cruft working first :/
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger might have found something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i installed kgraphviewer to see it :P
<apachelogger> tred \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not even know there was such a thing
<shadeslayer> heheh :P
<apachelogger> ah beautiful!
<apachelogger> tred++
 * apachelogger doesnt know why that is built into dot
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw why do you need edu? anything depends on it?
<shadeslayer> ( anything you working on it that depends on it )
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: available?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: ill do konversation tonight... first week of school was busy as hell
<shadeslayer> or if your free do it :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: school? :O 
<ari-tczew> where do you live?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: India :)
<ari-tczew> in Poland we got a holiday
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> my holidays were only for 6 weeks, in which i had to do industrial training :P
<shadeslayer> ok brb after reboot
<ari-tczew> I could merge konversation ,but I don't like work with PC without sound. on my maverick sound has been lost :/
<ari-tczew> whoooooooooo! \o/ gnome-alsamixer rulez
<Quintasan> Could NOT find KDE4Workspace  (missing:  KDE4Workspace_CONFIG)
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<Quintasan> I have no missing files T_T
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: I've fixed sound! The solve was very easy. PCM was muted. I've fixed it on gnome-alsamixer.
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: btw you need to enable all channels in KMix
<shadeslayer> incase you didnt know :P
<Quintasan> oh god
<shadeslayer> gah..no..meh... :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kpraheditor is certainly not very stable
<apachelogger> add a vertex and all goes kabooom
<shadeslayer> dantti_: are you going to fix the bug that causes kpk to check for upgrades all the time in 0.6.1 ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you actually dep on kdebaseworkspace-dev?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> Just retried the testbuild and it grabbed new version
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/AmZOlzKQ.html
 * apachelogger ponders looking into debtree
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> somehow debtree makes things worse
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am not sure I like my new graph
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kdeedu poke
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: importing my GPG keys
<Quintasan> I hope that this time you have your /home on a different partition
<Quintasan> ^_^
<shadeslayer> nope 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> i have a /media/Data and /media/Backup
<Quintasan> omfg
<shadeslayer> so my keys are on backup :D
 * apachelogger would have guess data since they are data
<apachelogger> eheh
<apachelogger> in the name of ugress
<apachelogger> wath the french fries
<Quintasan> god damn I forgot
<Quintasan> someone hit me with something
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> why does the ppa page of a private ppa suggest adding public ppa lines to sources.list
<apachelogger> how stupido is that now
 * apachelogger hits Quintasan with soyuz hoping that either will break
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they are in backup because thats where i keep my data from $HOME
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> I pushed commit to make it build but I forgot to add dev headers to kdeutils
<apachelogger> that is what you get for rushing
<Quintasan> That is what I get for being angry
<Quintasan> Or playing games during building
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger is supposed to attend a games evening with some weird card game or such
<apachelogger> Quintasan: lowlevel stack for lucid is up
<apachelogger> preparing oxygen right now
<apachelogger> feel free to go ahead with the other stuff you see ready for backport
 * apachelogger is wondering why we have no lucid branches really
<apachelogger> would make things so much easier
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools actually needs resyncing with upstream
<apachelogger> ....
<CIA-98> [kde-l10n-common-lucid] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100731144316-l70w98mclg21b76t * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog control rules) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-98> * Lucid backport. * Depend on libkdecore5 rather than on kdelibs5, since the
<CIA-98> latter is transitional now * New upstream release * New upstream release *
<CIA-98> [kde-l10n-common-lucid] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100731144433-nmm5i7bjebiir3w9 * debian/changelog merge
<Quintasan> FFFFFUUUU-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why on earth list-missing lists all dev headers?
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> aren't those commented out in control?
<Quintasan> nope they are not
<Quintasan> okay I need to cool down
<Quintasan> I rushed kdeutils too much
<apachelogger> I told you so...
<apachelogger> oh!
<apachelogger> kde-l10n-common needs a switch to turn off desktop file imports
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the release script cannot do git tagging because it was not supported on gitorious
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when can we meet again?
 * apachelogger feels incomplete :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uploading kdedu
<shadeslayer> *kdeedu
<shadeslayer> i hope all other deps are in place
<apachelogger> you hope?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that is the wrong attitude my dear friend
<shadeslayer> ok checking :D
<shadeslayer> yeah theyre there
<shadeslayer> this will take time
<apachelogger> oh a new version of mint is out
<apachelogger> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that good for kubuntu>
<apachelogger> well they are downstream to us...
<apachelogger> OTOH our downstream is not very communicative I feel :S
<shadeslayer> wow.. kubuntu is upstream for mint? .. amazing
<shadeslayer> edu uploaded
<shadeslayer> afk for a while
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *huggles*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that does not answer my question ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i no :/
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> oho!
<apachelogger> uha!
<apachelogger> !info akonadi maverick
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> !info akonadi-server maverick
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.90-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2681 kB, installed size 8948 kB
<apachelogger> oha!
<apachelogger> any taked on updating that to 1.4?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am pondering coming to the release party in stuttgart
<apachelogger> then again I think someone annnounced to come visit graz that weekend *shrug*
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kde-l10n for ludicrous lullaby is ready...
<shadeslayer> abhijit: hey :D
<abhijit> shadeslayer, :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think kdeedu is done
<shadeslayer> building that is
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> Great
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm testing maverick upgrade
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: thanks, retrying kdeplasma-addons
 * Quintasan goes powernap
<Quintasan> and moar lucid packaging
 * apachelogger should have been out the door half an hour ago
<apachelogger> rightly, someone continue doing lucid backports...
<yofel> hm, how does sound work now in maverick? my default phonon is set like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/fie8Ryx.html and I have no sound until I move 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo' to the top (that's pulse?)
<yofel> s/my/by/
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have http://imgur.com/uRvLN in maverick
<yofel> yeah, which is ok, but I have a hdmi port in my thinkpad which isn't only for video obviously, and for some reason that's the preferred output..
<yofel> (dummy comes from my last session where I played around with the settings and ended up with only dummy output available I guess)
<shadeslayer> i would guess the HDMI out does audio too
<shadeslayer> i think thats the latest feature in HDMI ports
<yofel> it does, hdmi is audio and video, that doesn't help me though as my phonon ignores my notebook speakers by default which isn't really nice
<yofel> esp. since I don't have anything connected to the hdmi port
 * Quintasan had pizza right away after his power nap
<Quintasan> awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you were asking about soprano or akonadi before?
<crimsun> apachelogger: what did you need? I have nothing in my backscroll, sorry.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: \o/ yes! co0me to stuttgart
<maco> ugghhhh something nasty is going on with plasma netbook in the beta ppa
<maco> the 4.5 rc
<maco> a mysterious white window keeps coming up.  its just blank..dont know where it comes from. it shows up and disappears repeatedly if i view window list....has no title, and my attempts at xprop'ing it failed since it just kinda disappears and i get the xprop data of the window behind :-/
<maco> accessing the panel makes it show up, and then trying to go back to what im doing...my screen just flashes back and forth between the window im on and solid white over and over
<maco> and my google-fu is failing me
<shadeslayer> maco: just in case.. is rekonq/browser running at that time with flash ?
<maco> firefox is running but i dont think there's any flash stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well its genrally flash+browser here
<maco> can try killing firefox
<maco> wahhh immediately after killing firefox it went strobe-light on me
<crimsun> that's a Feature.
<maco> the white window is still there
<crimsun> that, too, is a Feature.
<maco> i tried closing it before, and it crashed plasma netbook
<maco> crimsun: you have an odd definition of feature
<crimsun> not just "feature". "Feature".
<maco> crimsun: oh youre speaking in ScottKisms?
<crimsun> are you implying scott is older than the OED?
<maco> im referring to his usage of it
<maco> if i try to alt+tab to search&launch, that also starts it going. i have to access that screen through the panel
<maco> ok i *think* its gone. after changing settings to use a clean session each login, its not here right now.. will see how long that lasts
<maco> now, battery out so bye
<neversfelde> shtylman: ping
<shtylman> neversfelde: pong
<neversfelde> shtylman: hi, you created the new kubuntu logo, right?
<shtylman> neversfelde: I think thats the story we are going with :)
<neversfelde> shtylman: we need a new logo for kubuntu-de.org, too. How hard is it to add a -de.org to it? And how can I do this?
<shtylman> you want the whole thing to say kubuntu-do.org (circle) ?
<shtylman> neversfelde: now that the ubuntu font is in beta, should be very easy, just get the font and make the text
<shtylman> neversfelde: I didn't make the text part anyway
<shtylman> but it is just written using the new font iirc
<neversfelde> shtylman: so, simply open it in an application like inkscape and add some letters? I will try it, thanks
<shtylman> neversfelde: the current svg probly wasn't made like that.. but yes.. just use inkscape to get the circle logo and type out kubuntu-de.org in the new font
<shtylman> should be just fine
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dont you test build? :P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-01
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please advise on how to merge changelog of kdegames
<shadeslayer> ill then upload it to ppa
<shadeslayer> apart from that kdegames is doen
<shadeslayer> *done
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to get pot (po template) files for KDE 4.5 and KDE 4.6
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to get pot (po template) files for KDE 4.5 and KDE 4.6
<JontheEchidna> blah, new libapt-pkg breaks ABI and makes libqapt throw deprecation errors :(
<JontheEchidna> new beta for the ubuntu font looks nice
<JontheEchidna> less blurry, more sharp
<JontheEchidna> maco: seen http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2010/07/plasma-nm-modem-sony-md300-and-more.html ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I was talking about akonadi 1.4 which is not yet uploaded from what I have seen
<apachelogger> crimsun: something about the pluseaudio-start-kde script things for which a report exists that is fixed in maverick but urgently needs SRUing in lucid because it essentially renders the phonon configuration module useless if used on a pulse setup
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we'll see about stuttgart :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for merging 2 unreleased changlogs, just add the old changes to the new entry and remove the old entry (if necessary add changer identification such as [ Harald Sitter ]\n  * Did break things)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gotta love libapt :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: please make sure the states in the wiki are correct
 * apachelogger goes off to bed o/
<crimsun> apachelogger: ugh, may as well roll in fixes for a few others, too.  sigh.
<ScottK> What's the release day for 4.5.0?
<ScottK> We need to decide if we're going to try and get it in before Alpha 3?
<jussi> ScottK: according to kde.org, its set for the 19th.
<ScottK> jussi: That seems pretty far off.  Thanks.
<jussi> err
<jussi> 14th
<jussi> 4th
<jussi> cripes I cant type
<jussi> o read: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.5_Release_Schedule
 * jussi cries
<jussi> ScottK: so 4th. 
<apachelogger> crimsun: :)
 * apachelogger leaves a cookie on crimsun's desk
<apachelogger> ScottK: we can upload a bit before to make it more suited for our freezes
<apachelogger> we did that a couple of times already
<apachelogger> not the best thing to do with a final release though (from a drumm roll POV)
<apachelogger> eheheh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kdelibs got a wrong version no
<apachelogger> debian/patches/security_01_CVE-2009-2702.diff
<apachelogger> ?
<ubottu> KDE KSSL in kdelibs 3.5.4, 4.2.4, and 4.3 does not properly handle a '\0' character in a domain name in the Subject Alternative Name field of an X.509 certificate, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to spoof arbitrary SSL servers via a crafted certificate issued by a legitimate Certification Authority, a related issue to CVE-2009-2408. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-2702)
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> from the description I gather that the patch is pointless now
<apachelogger> yet it remains
<apachelogger> yet it applies
<apachelogger> so either KDE did other stuff to fix the issue or there is something very wrong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kdepimlibs also needs to be merged
<CIA-98> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100801105641-zm3vn9hk56p4ljqf * debian/changelog New upstream release.
<shadeslayer> hmmm so weird
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup?
<apachelogger> is Qt 4.7 really still on beta2?
<shadeslayer> apparently my quassel core account disconnected :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. how do i merge kdegames changelog
<apachelogger> you make it one
<apachelogger> [04:41:34] <apachelogger> shadeslayer: for merging 2 unreleased changlogs, just add the old changes to the new entry and remove the old entry (if necessary add changer identification such as [ Harald Sitter ]\n  * Did break things)
<shadeslayer> hmm ok...
<apachelogger> ohm
 * apachelogger is wondering if we should publish 4.5.0 to lucid and claim it stable even though Qt 4.7b2 is used 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you see a quit message from me? ( in the logs )
<shadeslayer> because i cant.....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping timeout
<shadeslayer> hmm... jefferai ^
<apachelogger> although a lot of people had a ping timeout around the same time
<shadeslayer> but how come it didnt re connect :P
<apachelogger> yeah, all people on jefferai's core went into timeout ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so changelog looks like http://pastebin.com/UnfYw5nY
<shadeslayer> did we release 4.4.95 kdegames?
<apachelogger> oh dear qwebkit needs a backport -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, that is why the entry said UNRELEASED
<apachelogger> and it is also the reason the should be merged
<shadeslayer> ok then.. i think that is all good
<shadeslayer> heh.. while uploading via SFTP to ninja ppa, i dont get the amount of data uploaded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude... how can you do this :P
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk:7: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> missing build dep on quilt for akonadi lucid
<shadeslayer> or thats what i think it is
<apachelogger> looks like it
<apachelogger> a bit creepy though
<shadeslayer> yeah ... 
 * apachelogger hates the cdbs
<apachelogger> clearly I should have testbuilt
<apachelogger> is that a general remark with lucid backports though?
<apachelogger> we should mention that if so...
<apachelogger> on the wiki page
<apachelogger> so, should I conduct real live upgrade testing ^^
<Quintasan> god damn
<Quintasan> Please. how do I block WoW from my network T_T
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is everything done?
<apachelogger> kdelibs got state ppa-bzr(not yet)
<apachelogger> whatever that means
<shadeslayer> plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets
<Quintasan> that means shadeslayer is to push the chages
<apachelogger> plasma-addons got state ppa-bzr (w8 on edu)
<Quintasan> without aspell
<shadeslayer> yeah ill do that after i upload kdegames
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I will do that
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have retried the build yesterday
 * apachelogger still needs to resync pkg-kde-tools with KDE
<apachelogger> what is with kdeartwork?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do we keep a different branch for lucid packaging?
<shadeslayer> btw all of the stuff is built on older qt, we need rebuild with Qt lex uploaded
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, but we really should
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kdelibs failed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: supposedly I need to come up with a new set of batscripts
<shadeslayer> what!!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what's the status of import?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I noticed, needs more recent backpor to qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lemme poke jelmer.. although i really shouldnt
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you poke him
<Quintasan> so don't do it
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> anyone wanan do the honors of backporting qtwebkit? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want the honor of doing pimlibs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah its currently ftbfs.. working on it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you have any informatin on kdeartwork
<Quintasan> nope
<shadeslayer> right now i need to get my noodles fixed first :P
<Quintasan> and I imagine it is too big for me to upload
<Quintasan> not to mention downloading
<apachelogger> you cannot even download it Oo
<shadeslayer> kdegames uploaded
<apachelogger> stalcup: kdeartwork?
<shadeslayer> now to work on webkit
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im working on webkitkde
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that's what you get when you sister is a) older b) shouts all the time c) is nearer to cable d) is still playing WoW
<Quintasan> weekends are nightmare when trying to use internet
<apachelogger> whuz?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is webkitkde? Oo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ehm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dude
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are an IT geek
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. they had a new release
<shadeslayer> about a week back
<apachelogger> the least you should be able is to reroute all your NW traffic through your machine and induce QoS
<shadeslayer> and i didnt touch it since
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well I would appreciate if we could get the job at hand done first before we wonder off to do other things?
<shadeslayer> im on for another 45 mins, then have to go out
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> just I am here 30 mins longer ;)
<shadeslayer> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~rohangarg/kubuntu-ninjas/ubuntu': << wth
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> that needs to be ~kubuntu-ninjas
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the problem is
<Quintasan> my router is pretty damn limited
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> reroute through your machine!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: upgrade on maverick is smooth
<Quintasan> just pleasure hitting "g" in aptitude
<apachelogger> Quintasan: upgade testing should be conducted using apt and/or kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> errrr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
 * apachelogger loves when kate decides to crash
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload kdevplatform from my PPA ? 
<apachelogger>   Uploading pkg-kde-tools_0.9.2ubuntu10_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages
 * apachelogger notes that now kde qml files are processed properly \\o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw are you backporting qtwebkit?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> or should i 
<shadeslayer> ok ill do it then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw webkitkde is done :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you need https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source backported right?
<shadeslayer> i have 10 mins to do it :P
<stalcup> apachelogger: almost
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qtwebkit uploaded
<apachelogger> stalcup: cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please update the wiki
<apachelogger> if you didnt already
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: if you get a second, please check that everything requires akonadistuff >= 1.4
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Hi!
<JontheEchidna> ximion: hello
<ximion> do you have time to look at the oxygen-molecule package agein?
<ximion> ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/oxygen-molecule )
<JontheEchidna> ximion: I'm actually at a hotel now and will have to get ready to go again in a few minutes, but I'll  try to look at it tonight
<ximion> JontheEchidna: I finally reached upstream over his e-mail adress (I first only tried it via OpenDesktop), and he clearified the license stuff and gave me some background information about the theme.
<ximion> okay.
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure that some of the other kubuntu guys would be happy to revu :)
<JontheEchidna> thanks for your work on the package
<ximion> JontheEchidna: I'll be on holiday for two weeks starting on wednesday, so I can't look at the package then.
<ximion> packaging themes is really easy :-P
<ximion> thanks!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ximion> Btw: Is someone of working on a Qt implementation of the Ubuntu Software center?
<shadeslayer> ximion: id like to.. but i dont see any point...
<JontheEchidna> I plan to start on one for 11.04 after Muon gets a stable release, but I've not started yet
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: USC based on Muon?
<shadeslayer> or from scratch
<ximion> I started a project like this a long time ago, but then stopped working on it after Richard Hughes announced a cross-distro way of building a software-center like app.
<muesli> love the new homepage
<ximion> muesly: agree! it's beautiful! (kudos to the designer)
<ximion> now since QApt has been created, it should be easy to create a Qt Software-Center.
<ximion> ...if there are any plans, I'd like to help.
<shadeslayer> ximion: idle here and you will get to know all our plans :P
<shadeslayer> anyways.. im off
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I'll probably use the MuonMainWindow base class and write a custom GUI off of that
<ximion> shadeslayer: I'll wait of courese :-P - bye.
<JontheEchidna> ximion: I'll keep you in the loop. (But I have to go now too, bye)
<ximion> bye.
<debfx> could someone please sync gtk2-engines-qtcurve and kde-style-qtcurve from debian?
<stalcup> debfx: did you file a sync-request?
<stalcup> once approved, only archive admins can do those syncs
<debfx> stalcup: no, but there is a syncpackage script in ubuntu-dev-tools
<debfx> which allows anyone with upload privileges to sync
<stalcup> hrm, must be a newer addition then
<stalcup> or i've been away far too long :)
<debfx> yeah it's only in maverick
<stalcup> so I take it you are looking at 59.5-1 then?
<debfx> stalcup: 59.5-1?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: retried kde4libs for lucid
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kde4libs for lucid needs fix0ring
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also can you upload webkitkde from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<stalcup> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main pkg-kde-tools 0.9.2ubuntu8 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<shadeslayer> stalcup: superseeded
<shadeslayer> bu ubuntu10
<shadeslayer> *by
<shadeslayer> so refresh sources ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I belive I told you that my uploading powers are limited to 0 today
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> why?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan-- for not uploading my packages to universe
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: WoW Player inhouse
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> universe >>>> WoW
<Quintasan> She is near my ethernet cable
<Quintasan> :<
<shadeslayer> anyways.. ive got freeflying to sponsor the upload then :P
 * Quintasan always wanted to do something about it but never got to
<Quintasan> I'll buy a wireless card for my pc
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> freeflying: its built.. can you sponsor it?
<shadeslayer> well then... ill see you guys tmmrw
<txwikinger> Any suggestions for a package for bugday?
<DarkwingDuck> ===/name
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone seen nixternal?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: nope.. but i do see him tweeting
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hmm.. ill try to come up with something... :)
<Quintasan> ping him then
<Quintasan> txwikinger: KNetworkManager
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: yeah, me too.. I'll get this move out of the way then sucker him in for some drinks
<stalcup> ah! apt-transport-https
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I don't think I uploaded kdevplatform from your PPA, I think I synced from Debian
<Riddell> apachelogger: if translations only get mangled on i386 won't that mean amd64 and whatnot have different .desktop files than i386 and might do things differently?
<Riddell> ah it's not the mangling, it's the .pot generation only, that's fine
<stalcup> How did I ever manage to package more than one source during a release before
<stalcup> I am really out of shape packaging wise
<Riddell> dual core processor is the secret :)
<maco> Riddell: ive seen your laptop. i dont think dual core existed when you got that thing
 * stalcup throws out his quad core
<stalcup> so artwork will be ready in two shakes
<stalcup> and I can start backporting
<Riddell> quad core might sound useful but can you really work efficiently on four things at once?  I'm not convinced I want my computer to do more than I can hold in my head
<stalcup> ha
<crimsun> I keep chuckling at people who have these quad-core laptops who attempt to use them unplugged from AC.
<stalcup> this is a desktop tyvm
<stalcup> my macbook is a dualcore
<stalcup> i really like my desktop though, made it myself
<crimsun> I have six cores in /var/crash. I have six cores!
<stalcup> AH!!!!! holy
 * stalcup bows
<stalcup> I'll have to dump the core to get us out of the grips of this black hole
<crimsun> yeah, I was trying to avoid the blatant ST reference :P
<stalcup> well, someone had to do it
<crimsun> true
<stalcup> i do love dolphin
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> how do you like this: http://a.imageshack.us/img687/1636/whatiskubuntu.jpg
<shadeslayer> sheytan: frickin awesome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well.. its FTBFS :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer thank you :)
<sheytan> what is FTBFS? :D
<shadeslayer> Failed to build from source :)
<shadeslayer> basically when a package fails to build
<sheytan> oh, ok :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i might do a NMU for webkitkde to debian
<shadeslayer> so we can sync/merge that.. although i do believe that it will fail with the dh_install --missing foo
<Tscheesy> sheytan: very nice - although i would use english language and username like "kubuntu" in screenshot, also standard theme and background.. my2cents
<shadeslayer> make that --fail-missing
<maco> anyone think writing a wizard for mobile broadband in python and just having a button that launches it from knetworkmanager's config tool would be a bad way to do things? parsing xml in c++ seems ... unfriendly
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yeah try to keep it as generic as possible :)
<sheytan> Tscheesy it's still just a mockup, and replacing screenshots is just few minutes. I just put them these couse i had them done :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer ^^ :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: btw the part in "Ready out of the box" needs some love
<maco> alternatively, is it possible to have a single c++ program where a chunk of it is in python?
<sheytan> shadeslayer, yep ;)
<crimsun> maco: eh, not really unfriendly but not as nice as using Python, probably
<crimsun> maco: and yes, it's possible
<maco> crimsun: well knm is *already* c++
<muesli> http://www.kubuntu.org/community <- links to a german support page which doesn't exist
<maco> but writing a thing that reads xml to do the wizard in c++ is going to suck, so i want to know if i can do the logic for that piece in python
<muesli> actually, none of the language support sites seem to work
<maco> muesli: that was reported yesterday on the mailing list
<maco> crimsun: do you have any links i could read on how to do that?
<maco> oh nvm. Riddell just told me about qtxml. so im going to go learn about that and do my first patch with C++ 
 * maco looks at knm's current code and whimpers
<shadeslayer> muesli: can you post that to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com?
<muesli> shadeslayer: maco just mentioned it was reported there already
<shadeslayer> ah ok.. i didnt see that
<shadeslayer> yeah seems neversfelde reported it 
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> ah, the loco pages
<shadeslayer> yep
<stalcup> shadeslayer: neversfelde: could one of you two please pastebin me a copy of the ninja ppa dput info?
<stalcup> pm of course :)
<neversfelde> stalcup: done
<stalcup> appreciated much!
<neversfelde> :)
<stalcup> well, hmm
<stalcup> i tried that already
<neversfelde> works for me
<stalcup> I've been trying to unborkify my system
<neversfelde> mhh, someone wanted to talk to Debian and upstream about minitube, I cannot remember who it was? :)
<neversfelde> and we still have with plasma-widget-cwp and plasma-widget-customizable-weather cwp twice in the archive, I forgot again to work on it
<neversfelde> someone else wants to do it, I am not available till End of August
<stalcup> oh noes!
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.5.0 before or after Alpha 3 freeze?
<stalcup> after artwork is done, it will be ready
<ScottK> Riddell: At the release team meeting on Friday, I said we hadn't decided.
<ScottK> Also got dyfet to start looking at kdebindings on armel.
<ScottK> AFAIK, no patches yet though.
<debfx> the battery applet is gone from default settings :(
<debfx> taking brightness osd with it
<stalcup> yay!  finally uploading the last package Riddell 
<Riddell> ScottK: that is the question
<Riddell> mostly depends if upstream would mind
<Riddell> ScottK: is Sime aware of the kdebindings failure on ARM?  it's in his territory
<Riddell> what does yellow mean on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ?
<stalcup> I would assume "the stack"
<stalcup> or not
<stalcup>  /me spies kdeedu
<Riddell> debfx: probably needs something fixed in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<debfx> oh, it's because I removed the battery from the laptop
<Riddell> debfx: ah that would be it :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't know about Sime and kdebindings.  dyfet indicated it looked more like a sip problem that was blowing up in kdebindings to him.
<ScottK> I understand NC|Alaska will be NCommander again on Monday, so maybe he'll have suggestions.
<neversfelde> I send a mail to Debian  and upstream about Minitube, so whoever wanted to do it, it is not necessary anymore
<debfx> yay, ppa build on i386: Start 2010-08-04
<Riddell> debfx: :(
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: is there a reason, why we dropped source format 3.0 for choqok?
<neversfelde> and other changes
<NCommander> ScottK: I'm back
<NCommander> ScottK: its NOT a sip problem, its someone broke the special rules handling calling sip on ARM.
<Riddell> welcome back NCommander, how was Alaska?
<NCommander> Riddell: lovely. I even got an opportunity to up to the Arctic Circle and jump into the Arctic Ocean
<Riddell> see, it's not just me that's gets you cold and wet
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you check package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice-l10n is it a merge or sync?
<NCommander> Riddell: yes, but it has a higher statistical probability of happening while your around
<Riddell> ari-tczew: probably a synz
<Riddell> ari-tczew: probably a sync
<Riddell> yes should be a sync
<ari-tczew> ok thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-25
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> morning
<agateau> hey, I just noticed kdevelop fails to start on oneiric if kate is not installed. I guess there is a missing dependency on katepart. Is this a known problem?
<jussi> apachelogger: ping!!
<yofel> agateau: yes it is, although it seems current katepart isn't quite enough either without kate, haven't debugged it enough yet
<agateau> yofel: ok, good to know you are on it
<ryanakca> I don't have access to an oneiric box at the moment, would someone be willing to merge/sync bangarang 2.0.1-1 from Debian unstable?
<jussi> where is apachelogger!!!? :(
<Quintasan> durrrr
<Quintasan> cheapest accomodation in Berlin looks promising, but when you convert euros to zloty then you go DURRRRRRRRRR
<jussi> Quintasan: awww
<Quintasan> When you need money, you don't have, when you don't really need it you have a fuckton of it
<nigelb> Quintasan: are you headed to DS?
<nigelb> jussi: ^
<jussi> no
<Quintasan> nigelb: looking at accomodation
<Quintasan> derpy prices are derpy
 * jussi is not going to any conferences or summits anymore this year
<nigelb> jussi: UDS?
<jussi> nigelb: no
<nigelb> jussi: oh :(
<nigelb> jussi: work? family?
<jussi> nigelb: I have a heavily pregnant wife ;)
<nigelb> jussi: Congrats :)
<jussi> nigelb: you are _so_ behind the times
<nigelb> jussi: Yeah :(
<nigelb> I ended up missing thsi channel on my auto-join list.
<nigelb> Besides, we tend to talk when you want to test voice calls :P
<jussi> lol
<ScottK> Nightrose: Good luck finding someone reasonable to talk to about the Systemsetting thing.
<Nightrose> ScottK: heh thx - let's see who pops up...
<yofel> agateau: the problem seems to have been that the katepart.desktop file got left in kate, should work once the 4.7 packages are up
<agateau> yofel: great, thanks!
<ScottK> didrocks: I have a proposal I'd like to discuss with you when you have a moment.
<didrocks> ScottK: sure, is in 15 minutes ok?
<ScottK> Yes
<didrocks> ScottK: sorry for the delay, are you available now?
<shadeslayer> so, i have this patch against kstars right now : http://cl.ly/40342U3Y2c3y2Z3R1L2L
<shadeslayer> could someone review it ^^
<shadeslayer> before i send it off to upstream
<Riddell> packaging guide KDE chapter for review https://code.launchpad.net/~jr/ubuntu-packaging-guide/kde/+merge/69097
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "If they have not check if" -> "If they don't, check if"  ... or something like that
<Riddell> done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: line 84, missing a 'to' at the end
<shadeslayer> or rather 'need to be reuploaded'
<Riddell> reads ok to me
<Riddell> but ok, changed
<shadeslayer> really up to your discretion, but looks fine apart from that :D
<debfx> Riddell: "dh --with=kde" should be "dh $@ --with=kde"
<Riddell> oh aye, fixed
<debfx> and my guess is that maybe 1/10 of our patches comply with that patching policy ;)
<Riddell> oh I don't think so, if you discount the ones from Debian
<ScottK> didrocks: I'm back.
<didrocks> ScottK: wb :)
<ScottK> didrocks: I'm working on Kubuntu CD size and currently we are shipping gtk2 and gtk3 due to appmenu.  See http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.oneiric/desktop
<didrocks> ScottK: argh, indeed… hum, why do you ship appmenu btw?
<ScottK> We are shipping appmenu-gkt/3 so that it will just work for gtk apps that users install.
<didrocks> right, but you don't ship the indicator by default to strip the menu, isn't it?
<ScottK> Actually I think it would be good for Ubuntu desktop to do the same for the Qt appmenu
<ScottK> We do for netbooks
<didrocks> ah ok, makes sense then
<ScottK> What I'd like to do though is have those packages drop their dependency on gtk/gtk3.
<didrocks> hum, I think we ship qt appmenu, I never checked, but I did it for sni-qt
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I did this recently for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-oxygen/
<ScottK> The reason why I think it's reasonable is that appmenu won't ever do anything if some other application that uses gtk/gtk3 doesn't get installed and pull it in that way.
<ScottK> My goal is to get one or both of gtk2/3 off our CD.
<didrocks> ScottK: I think it's reasonable to assume that, we can still put it as suggest, but avoiding having it brough by shibs totally makes sense
<ScottK> Yes.
<didrocks> let me talk with ken, one sec
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> didrocks: I just checked and you're right, you do have dbusmenu-qt seeded for ubuntu-desktop.
<didrocks> ScottK: but we don't have your issue as we now have Qt by default :-)
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> If you didn't, then I would do the same for dbusmenu-qt.
<ScottK> err appmenu-qt
<didrocks> ScottK: maybe that can be useful for other flavors? let's imagine xubuntu, if they are interested some day?
<ScottK> Good point.
<didrocks> ok, ken is ok, I'll do it :)
<ScottK> I'll do appmenu-qt. 
<ScottK> Thanks.
<didrocks> excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> ok, appmenu-gtk2/3 done, doing the same with dbusmenu now
<jussi> sigh... still no apachelogger? :(
<shadeslayer> jussi: ssup :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: hi, I need an apachelogger!!!
<jussi> *grumble*
 * shadeslayer fetches his lasso
<ScottK> appmenu-qt done.
<ScottK> For a moment there I thought shadeslayer said he was going to fetch a mango lassi.
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately the season of mangoes is long gone :(
<didrocks> peaches are nice though, and it's the season! :-)
<muntiKubu> noticed the back button is gone in kmenu>applications?
<muntiKubu> is this a feature?
<muntiKubu> for 4.7?
<yofel> feature afaik
<muntiKubu> it's bad for me if you are just browsing. 
<yofel> there's a dolphin like navigation bar at the top now
<yofel> you can go back there
<muntiKubu> oh.. didn't see that.. thanks
<jussi> <3 lancelot ;)
<yofel> <3 krunner ;)
<muntiKubu> kinda small fonts and looks greyed out to me :(
<yofel> grey here too, but I'm using product as plasma theme which is dark
<yofel> *produkt
<muntiKubu> been used to that 'rev-arrow' on the left sidebar..hehe
<apachelogger> jussi: oggy oggy oggy
<yofel> I only know it since someone else mentioned it. I don't use kickoff enough ^^
<muntiKubu> am I missing something nice other than kmenu?
<muntiKubu> is there 'kubuntu exclusive' launcher to set it apart from other kde-distro?
<apachelogger> sure, ours is not broken by patches :P
<yofel> heh, there's the kubuntu logo in kickoff, but that should be all
<debfx> we also have kubuntu_19_always_show_kickoff_subtext.diff and kubuntu_93_fix_username_icon_alignment.diff
<apachelogger> debfx: latter actually is a fix, which reminds me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why is that not upstreamed exactly?
<apachelogger> I know you had a review request for it at some point
<yofel> apachelogger: was looking - the review got forgotten https://svn.reviewboard.kde.org/r/870/
<shadeslayer> ugh svn
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's 2 years old 
<apachelogger> arent we supposed to do patch reviews :P
<yofel> talking about misalignment, the search bar is totally misaligned here (looks so at least) http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/koff.png
<apachelogger> must be a sizepolicy issue
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: ping
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: consider I could create a constant stream of QImages - how difficult would it be to create a video out of it?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: qpainter.drawImage(qimg)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: why qimage though?
<mgraesslin> because I have no idea about multimedia :-P
<mgraesslin> what I can get is a GL Texture and I want to get a video out of it
<apachelogger> gltexture owns qimage any time
<mgraesslin> and how do I convert a stream of textures into a video?
<apachelogger> the thing is, particularly with qtquick2 and the qt scene graph one would want a gltexture rather than a qimage
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: as in encoding to file?
<mgraesslin> yes
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: depends on the library you use for encoding
<mgraesslin> ok, what options do I have there?
<apachelogger> gstreamer and ffmpeg would be the most obvious choices
<mgraesslin> and I can feed them a GL texture?
<apachelogger> no idea how you'd do that with ffmpeg but with gst you'd have to implement a pipeline source, to feed the texture into the pipeline
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: gstreamer you can, it will try to negotiate a pipeline which can use your input data most efficiently
<mgraesslin> ok, consider I will present you a stub at desktop summit, will you do the multimedia parts to get a screencast effect in kwin?
<apachelogger> guess so
<apachelogger> that said, phonon might take care of the encoding as we have encoding functionality on the todo
<apachelogger> should be sufficient for what is necessary for screencasts
<mgraesslin> ok, got to go
 * afiestas just applied to UDS orlando, hope to see you there :)
<afiestas> if not, I will have to follow via irc/streaming :p
<yofel> hm, when's the deadline for applying?
<nigelb> yofel: aug 15th I think
 * nigelb hasn't decided whether to apply or not yet.
<yofel> hm, August 24th, at least some time left...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Y U NO PONG?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: for always show subtext at least, aseigo unilaterally rejected it even though it had seele's backing.
<JontheEchidna> probably some old mail thread on plasma-devel about that
<JontheEchidna> both patches are seele-approved-but-not-upstreamed-due-to-philosophical-issues, I think
<JontheEchidna> well, maybe just nitpickiness on the alignment one
 * ScottK wonders what posseses Google+ to think Miguel de Icaza and I should be sharing with each other?
<nigelb> ScottK: lol
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I'm still alive. :P
<negaduck> Not for long... Duck
<negaduck> Lets Get Dangerous
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> The worse part of being unemployed is having to decide what bills to pay and what ones to default on.
<negaduck> hi bigbrovar
<negaduck> DarkwingDuck: can you control the bills?
<bigbrovar> negaduck: hi
<DarkwingDuck> I don't have money to pay for all of them each month.
<DarkwingDuck> So, my 3 kids come first.
<negaduck> Well those are properly earned bills :)
<negaduck> Just saying some things that may be nice stuff like Television diversity could be dispensed with ?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-26
<ScottK> gtk3 will be off the CD tomorrow.
<negaduck> ScottK: hmm?
<ScottK> Doesn't serve much point on a Kubuntu CD and  we need the space.
<negaduck> Why was it there?
<ScottK> We seed appmenu-gtk3 so that any GTK3 apps someone installs just work with the plasma-widget-menubar.  Since it does nothing if no GTK3 apps are installed, I got the Ubuntu Desktop people to remove the depends.
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to have someone package https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/artwork/oxygen-gtk so GTK3 stuff can look good in Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: wondering who though ^^
<bambee> morning
<yofel> morning
<skfin> Morning.
<skfin> Woah. I actually said something at this channel
<yofel> heh, good morning skfin ^^
<skfin> :)
 * jussi waves to skfin
 * skfin spots jussi and says good morning to him
<yofel> btw. can someone with 4.7.0 run 'kcmshell4 kcm_synaptiks' please? crashes here
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/101533
<agateau> yofel: crashes here as well (kdelibs 4.6.90, synaptik 0.7.0)
<yofel> :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<ScottK> apachelogger: bambee.
<bambee> yes?
<ScottK> Fancy packaging https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/artwork/oxygen-gtk
 * ScottK must go.
 * yofel got poked about lp bug 577560 and kde bug 278399
<yofel> I'll try to get an SRU for the first one done, but latter isn't really SRU material...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577560 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "can't connect to WPA2 Entreprise using PEAP and MSCHAPv2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577560
<ubottu> KDE bug 278399 in general "Make configshell deactivatable" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278399
<jussi> What sort of state is oneiric in currently? is it half runnable or completely borked? :D
<yofel> jussi: half runnable (as long as you don't want to configure your touchpad)
<jussi> ok :D
 * yofel is on oneiric right now
<schmidtm> hey guys i just wanted to inform youi about lp bug 815992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815992 in koffice (Ubuntu) "krita uses 100% cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815992
<yofel> doesn't use 100% CPU here, but doesn't start either
<yofel> krita(18563)/koffice (lib komain): "krita" part.desktop not found.
<schmidtm> yofel: what about the solution that worked for the fedora guys?
<yofel> maybe, but I first need to find out what they did to openCTL
 * yofel doesn't get how to get a diff out of the fedore build system o.O
<yofel> *fedora
<schmidtm> what i see so far is https://bitbucket.org/opengtl/opengtl/changeset/c6f1381966ff
<yofel> reached that too, let's see if I can get krita to actually try to start first
<yofel> ok, *hangs*
<schmidtm> same here on different machines
<Quintasan> apachelogger: According to ScottK, getting kwin-gles is double building kde-workspace, did you have anything else in mind?
<yofel> why double-building?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nope
<apachelogger> yofel: cause it currently only is a buildtime option
<apachelogger> Quintasan: though you perhaps could just double build kwin
<yofel> do we want it on anything else than armel?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> martin explicitly asked for it
<yofel> double building it is then
<yofel> tell me when you've got it figured out, we'll need it in neon too
<yofel> or rather Quintasan should just do it there too
<yofel> schmidtm: krita fixed, thanks for debugging this!
<yofel> I'll get the patch into the archive
<yofel> shadeslayer: as emacs user, can you confirm bug 784379 in natty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784379 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Oxygen-gtk style fails to load with Emacs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784379
 * apachelogger blinks
<jussi> Hello peoples!
<jussi> Ive been following up on the "not much kubuntu stuff in the canonical store"
<jussi> Who is our resident designer? 
<yofel> I believe sheytan is the only one doing design work right now
<jussi> We need to provide designs of what we want in the store
<yofel> although DarkwingDuck tried to do some logos I believe
<jussi> They say they arent going to order _lots_ because last time the stuff sat around for 3 years, which potentially will make the stuff cost a trifle more than the ubuntu stuff
<jussi> We need to come up with a few items that we particularly want, and provide some designs that comply with ubuntu design guidelines
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, double building it seems easy but I wonder if what I did will be enough
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What needs to be added to build-deps to get GLES built?
<apachelogger> libgles2-mesa-dev and libegl1-mesa-dev I guess
<apachelogger> just try it :P
 * Quintasan tries
<Quintasan> Should be done today unless I run into some dark magic I do not understand
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Am I wrong to think that iMX board is kind of useless for our purpose now?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> did you contact someone from freescale for drivers yet?
<Quintasan> I did not, I thought you did that
<apachelogger> nope
 * apachelogger is doing pornon
 * Quintasan wants to have nothing with Freescale support
<Quintasan> jussi: ping
<jussi> whaaaaaaaatttttt?
<Quintasan> jussi: If you are not busy, could you mail Freescale and ask them if they have any plans to release drivers that would work with new Ubuntu etc.?
<jussi> Quintasan: perhaps.
<Quintasan> jussi: I think it would be good to point them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard so you don't have to go on about what the hell is wrong
<jussi> Quintasan: freescale peoples are on holidays currently
<Quintasan> jussi: Emails will reach them anyways so they can PROBABLY take action when they are back
<jussi> next month they are back
<Quintasan> MONTH?!
 * Quintasan curses
<jussi> Quintasan: its like 5 days away
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: -DKWIN_BUILD_WITH_OPENGLES=ON <-- is that flag good?
<apachelogger> yus
<yofel> apachelogger, Quintasan, debfx: comments? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> yofel: "missing Ubuntu ONE client (couldn't resist :P)"
<Quintasan> yofel: looks fine to me
 * yofel tries to figure out doodle
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks fine to me too
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You can't give him endorsement yet :P
<yofel> I guess I'll limit it till a week from now, after that is DS
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I might have some info regarding EGL magic on iMX today
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah i know, just saying it looks good
<Quintasan> Y U RUN -j1 PBUILDER?
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> iirc you can overload that
<Quintasan> How exactly?
<Quintasan> export MAKEFLAGS="-j11" in pbuilderrc doesnt help
<shadeslayer> oh ..
<apachelogger> silly persons do you need the documentation I write
<yofel> mail sent
 * yofel gets a feeling of doom...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What?
<apachelogger> pbuilder-hooks readme for example
<yofel> Quintasan: shadeslayer cannot, but you could ;)
<apachelogger> >>> grep "\-j" src/bzr/pbuilder-hooks/README
<apachelogger>       DEBBUILDOPTS="-j5"
<shadeslayer> wheee .... libindi upstream says they'll fix stuff in a couple of days \o/
<apachelogger> on a related note I guess I could also remind you that I wrote some cool mail about speeding up builds like a year ago
<shadeslayer> did i mention that synaptiks is broken?
<apachelogger> http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-devel/2010-07/msg00069.html
<Quintasan> OH U PBUILDER DIST
<yofel> oh, and you'll need oneiric with ninjas enabled to have working ccache and icecc in pbuilder
<Quintasan> !@#$%^ wrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wrapper
<Quintasan> oh pbuilder-dist u are so dead
<Tm_T> muhah, installed libraptor2 from natty to maverick system
<Quintasan> yofel: Check the Doodle
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> holidays++
<Quintasan> apachelogger: omg, I think I found the lamest pun even
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> "Man makes a mistake in elevator. Wrong on many levels"
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> hm, I made a mistake when setting up the poll :S
<yofel> that should be 12AM, not PM -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: that emacs bug is a works for me on oneiric btw
<yofel> shadeslayer: oneiric has newer oxygen-gtk, so that would only be broken in natty
<yofel> ah right, you're on O now
<shadeslayer> yeah, lemme fire me old machine and check
<yofel> well, 12PM would work with me too, just not tomorrow
<shadeslayer> stupid radeon driver
<shadeslayer> can't even change my screen brightness
 * Quintasan kills pbuilder-dist with fire
 * shadeslayer kills ATi with fire
<yofel> Quintasan: want my pbuilderrc? uses env vars
<Quintasan> yofel: The one from ubuntu wiki? I got that know
<yofel> Quintasan: not quite the one from the wiki http://paste.kde.org/101647
<shadeslayer> yofel: it is the broken on natty
<Quintasan> I ain't usin icecc yofel :<
<shadeslayer> ^^ i have to setup icecc
<yofel> then just comment that out ^^
 * Quintasan has no other amd64 box
<apachelogger> yofel: I think you can fix0r a doodle
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think your pun is horrible
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you should do some work
<apachelogger> everyone: I think I am not running 4.7 yet, can we plz fix that?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol, I found it on internets, just sayin
<Quintasan> yofel: PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi"
<Quintasan> DIS
<yofel> apachelogger: true, thanks for reminding me
<Quintasan> IS SUPERIOR
<yofel> why are you using that junk...
<Quintasan> junk? it's faster
<Quintasan> ...
<yofel> *shrug*, aptitude works at least
<yofel> Quintasan: look at the poll again
<apachelogger> Quintasan: thy shalt not use experimental stuff
<apachelogger> it can essentially render the testbuild useless
<apachelogger> by wrongly resolving the dep or resolving one that should not be resolved
<apachelogger> etc.
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that DEBBUILTOPTS doesnt work
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/101653
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> you are doing both
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> what the fish?!?!!?
<Quintasan> What now?
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> of course that aint working if you export two shites
 * Quintasan comments our export bleh bleh and checks
<yofel> as a matter of fact..
<Quintasan> it used to work
<yofel>   9 DEBBUILDOPTS="-j12"
<yofel>   8 export MAKEFLAGS="-j12"
<yofel> works fine here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> SUP apachelogger
<apachelogger> you are doing it wrong(tm)
<apachelogger> yofel: why would you export both anyway?
<yofel> not sure, had a reason for it once and I don't fix things that aren't broken
<Quintasan> no idea but according to apachelogger I am doing it wrong and it doesnt work with both lines or one of them commented out
<yofel> what I would be more curious about would be why the jobserver is unavailable in the first place
<yofel> try with another package?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ja ja, i'm working on fixing that as well
<Quintasan> yofel: I ain't getting missing jobserver error in maliit but it still uses j1
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> whats up that needs a test build?
<shadeslayer> just need to figure out how to setup icecc
<yofel> you could try to figure out soprano for natty ;P
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<bambee> yofel: -j12 ?
<bambee> wow
<yofel> bambee: icecc, the scheduler takes care of limiting the jobs on the machines
<bambee> oh icecc
<shadeslayer> weird, no machines on my network
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/26/plasma-desktopXV1457.jpg
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> lets try compiling kdelibs :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: -DKWIN_BUILD_WITH_OPENGLES=ON but I see not GLES when doing make :<
<apachelogger> KWIN_HAVE_OPENGLES_COMPOSITING
<apachelogger> kaboom
<Quintasan> ehh
<shadeslayer> yofel: huh, i have no incoming jobs
<apachelogger> unless my insanely old master is different
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you on oneiric with fixed pbuilder and fixed icecc?
<Quintasan> [~]% cat Sauce/pbuilder/ninjas-amd64/result/kde-workspace_4.7.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.build | grep KWIN_HAVE_OPENGLES_COMPOSITING
<Quintasan> nothing
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> note: you'll need fixed icecc INSIDE pbuilder
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'm just trying to do a normal compile of kdelibs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: cmake ../.. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian -DCMAKE_USE_RELATIVE_PATHS=ON -DKWIN_BUILD_WITH_OPENGLES=ON <= that's the cmake that gets called
<shadeslayer> using make CC=icecc -j20
<yofel> shadeslayer: right, and archive pbuilder has a bug re passing of env vars, so icecc isn't in the PATH - check what compiler is found by cmake
<yofel> Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/gcc
<yofel> is what I get
<yofel> and I have 'export CCACHE_PATH=/usr/lib/icecc/bin' in my pbuilderrc which makes ccache run icecc
<Quintasan> Dirty hacks everywhere
<yofel> pbuilder is a dirty hack by design ^^
<shadeslayer> export CCACHE_PATH=/usr/lib/icecc/bin'
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
<Quintasan> Y U NO BUILD WITH GLES KWIN?
<yofel> shadeslayer: take pbuilder from ninjas
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> its not a pbuilder
<shadeslayer> i'm compiling a regular build via git
<yofel> ah, local build?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> is icecc in your PATH?
<yofel> just export PATH="/usr/lib/icecc/bin:$PATH"
<shadeslayer> isn't it /usr/bin/icecc ?
<shadeslayer> and btw it is
<yofel> read man icecc, you don't invoke icecc directly
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> will set it up laterz
<shadeslayer> have to work right now
 * yofel needs to go too, bbl
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: We need to come up with some logos for things in teh store?
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone have a ATi card and when you install the fglrx driver you get a "AMD Unsupported Hardware" watermark at the bottom left?
<shadeslayer> yofel: you meant soprano on natty right?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: i compiled raptor2 from oneirc on natty, builds just fine, want me to upload that to ninjas?
<yofel> sure
<shadeslayer> networking manager in neon is broken btw
<yofel> I mentioned that in my blog post
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<yofel> upload a nm09 snapshot if you need it
<shadeslayer> no use, i don't have a wireless driver so won't make much of a difference
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: yeah, we need to come up with designs of what things should look like.
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: Can you review my merge request on kubuntu-docs? It just fixed a typo :)
<shadeslayer> you need newer librasqal2 for raptor as well
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> s/raptor/redland/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<shadeslayer> lol, now you also need libgmp-dev for librasqal3
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: Yes, I can do that.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm getting new internet today with another company... (cheaper) so, I'll approve it tonight.
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: When did you submit it?
<dtchen> off-topic, but -I've noticed that KDE in Oneiric just tends to stay out of my way and lets me fix bugs. That rocks.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 221 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream tar
<afiestas> remember to update BlueDevil's package to 1.1.1
<yofel> does that fix my n900 not paring properly but asking me for a key every time I connect in oneiric?
<yofel> *pairing
<yofel> esp. annoying if I use DUN
<Quintasan> yofel: Are you going to upgrade BlueDevil or want me to do so?
<yofel> I'll do it - didn't you work on maliit?
<afiestas> yofel: I don't know, myt N900 is pairing perfect so maybe we can do some tests with yours and see what's happening
<afiestas> have you open a bug for that?
<yofel> not yet, only noticed it recently, and don't know where to look
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm trying, what I got so far is installable package but it doesnt do tests
<Quintasan> Hence it's no suitable for main
<afiestas> yofel: kdebugdialog, enable all the output
<Quintasan> s/no/sot
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> not*
<afiestas> execute bluedevil-wizard into a shell, try to pair the N900 and give me the output
<yofel> give me a few mins
<afiestas> also, be sore to remove the device from the list of "configured devices" if it is there
<Quintasan> yofel: There is something wrong in LD_LIBRARY_PATH and the test won't run but I have no idea how to fix it in the first place
<Quintasan> mgraesslin_: ping
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: For what buildflag should I look to find out whether KWin was built with GLES?
<Quintasan> parsing buildlog for GLES yields: -lGLESv2
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: look for message "Compiling KWin for mobile."
<Quintasan> Oh yeah!
<Quintasan> Now just to install it :)
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: kwin-gles should land in oneiric soon
<mgraesslin> cool
<mgraesslin> and hopefully we won't need it in oneiric+1 any more :-)
<yofel> as always, when you want to debug something it works perfectly fine *-.-
<yofel> afiestas: I'll poke you if I can reproduce it again
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Fortunately enough it's an easy to revert change
<mgraesslin> :-)
<mgraesslin> just out of interest: are you able to compile everything in one go or do you process kde-workspace twice?
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: it goes through build process twice
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: I start the build process, make a tea and it's done here :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger or ScottK: Should I rename the gles kwin binary?
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: nah, why?
<apachelogger> replace/conflicts stuff 
<mgraesslin> and it's not only the binary - also the effects and effectslib needs to conflict
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: Stuff that mgraesslin mentioned is in the same package, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you'll likely need to restructure some packages for that
<apachelogger> as we probably do have kwin stuff in shared packages
<apachelogger> like the desktop files
<Quintasan> Let's make sure it builds and installs as expected
<yofel> bluedevil in ninjas
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Wouldn't just making kde-window-manager-gles conflics/replace kde-window-manager cut it?
<apachelogger> not if there is libraries and stuff in other packages
<apachelogger> you'll need to check
<apachelogger> if all is in kde-window-manager then we are good
<apachelogger> but I find this unlikely
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I copypaste'd kde-window-manager.install into kde-window-manager-gles.install, added debian/tmp-kwin-gles prefix and it installs everything
<Quintasan> yofel: Any idea if the missing copyrights stuff is fixed or I need to check the tarballs?
<Quintasan> I'm talking about 4.7,0
<yofel> apachelogger: procedure question: how many people need to mark their times on the doodle poll for it to take effect? (I'm currently thinking of >= 5 people)
<yofel> Quintasan: should be fine right now, and it's not like we can fix anything there upstream due to the release freeze
<Quintasan> yofel: I think you need KC quorum
<Quintasan> Or the voting will be moved to ML
<yofel> that's... 6? As this is a dev not council meeting
<yofel> I know I need at least 3 +1 votes
<yofel> no hurry anyway, seem like monday - wednesday next week are the best times for jr
<Quintasan> No idea if it counts but you get +1 from me
 * yofel hugs Quintasan
<Quintasan> ksaneplugin in ppa and bzr
<yofel> although, if we do this on friday I could help with uploading 4.7 :P
 * Quintasan runs his oneiric VM
<Quintasan> server install <3
<bambee> yofel kubuntu dev <3
<bambee> good night all
<yofel> ScottK: managed to reproduce the s-c-p error?
<Quintasan> Upgrade to 4.7.0 successful
<Quintasan> Stuff works but jockey crashes here
<yofel> can you open the touchpad settings?
<yofel> I don't quite get what goes wrong there
<Quintasan> Let me try, I just closed the VMs
<Quintasan> yofel, I can open it, but no touchpad is found
<Quintasan> Since I'm on a pc
<Quintasan> :Do
<yofel> great, then I guess you need a touchpad to crash it http://paste.kde.org/101935
<yofel> ~KAboutData crashing is odd though...
<Quintasan> well, I am going to bed, see you tomorrow
<yofel> gn
 * yofel can't reproduce that printer crash either and shuts the natty vm down again
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-27
<ScottK> yofel: s-c-p?  No, works for me, but I have 4.6.2.
<bambee> morning
<markey> KDE 4.7 just hit ftp.kde.org :)
<markey> when can we expect Kubuntu packages?
 * markey wants to demo it at the Release Party on Saturday
<Tm_T> "later this year" (;)
<markey> -EFAIL
<yofel> oneiric packages are pretty much done, natty needs more people doing the backporting
<yofel> see packaging link in the /topic
 * markey is using Natty
<markey> btw, Oneiric is the worst name so far. just when you though it couldn't get any worse
 * yofel just calls it O usually
<markey> reminds me of something I do in front of the PC
<yofel> lol
<markey> Shuttleworth screwed that up for good
<yofel> well, on the good side, he can't do much worse for P :P
<Tm_T> I don't even know what it means, I think that's usually a good sign (;
<markey> I wouldn't be so sure
<Tm_T> yofel: Purverted Penguins?
<markey> Porn Pimp
<Tm_T> sorry, no animal located on that
<markey> does he still choose the names by himself?
<yofel> he does
<markey> or is that design-by-committee
<markey> oh yeah, it shows
<markey> taste is something he never had
<Tm_T> bah, sabdfl wasn't here ):
<markey> I don't care, tbh
<markey> I've told him straight to his face that he makes bad decisions
<markey> could tell you some funny insider stories about Qt and Shuttleworth
<markey> but I won't.
<Quintasan> Good morning
<yofel> morning Quintasan
<Quintasan> markey: Pretentious Penguin :P
<yofel> can you please not use something harder to write than oneiric?
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Did I mention that UDS-P should be  in Poland?
<Tm_T> preposterous penguin ):
<yofel> pouty penguin
<Quintasan> Was there Ubuntu A?
<Quintasan> Anarchist Anaconda :O
<yofel> no, they started with warty and then went with breezy
<markey> Anal Assapes
<Quintasan> :O
<yofel> let's skip W ^^
<Quintasan> me be playin games now
<yofel> hey!
<markey> how about, we make Kubuntu the official KDE distro, and get rid of the Shuttleworth BS
<yofel> do backports
<markey> ok, then the SUSE nerds would be pissed
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Let me de-brain myself, k yofel?
<yofel> lol, have fun
<Quintasan> markey: lol ok
<yofel> someone teach not-installed syntax to shadeslayer -.-
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<yofel> it's ./usr/lib/librocslib.so, not -./usr/lib/librocslib.so
<Quintasan> wrap-and-sort++
<yofel> +1
<Quintasan> :%s/-/
<Quintasan> and you are done
<yofel> that's what I did :P
<Quintasan> regexp++
<yofel> vim++
<Quintasan> kubotu: karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 236
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> ~karma c++
<kubotu> karma for c++: 3
<Quintasan> c++++
<Quintasan> ~karma _++
<kubotu> _++ has neutral karma
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> ~karma c++
<kubotu> karma for c++: 4
<Quintasan> :O
<yofel> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 238
<yofel> lol, asking for c++ karma adds to c ^^
<yofel> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 239
<Quintasan> it also bumps C's karma?!
<yofel> even funnier
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kubotu can't  count
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control not-installed) New upstream release, fix not-installed syntax
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> k, O done except mono insanity
<yofel> ah, and kstars
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> yofel: I was wondering if its possible to automate backporting
<yofel> well, theoretically yes
<yofel> all you need is a new changelog entry, downgrade boost depends, rebuild, update symbols, sign, upload
<Quintasan> wait, new symbols?
<Quintasan> dont we already have symbols updated?
<yofel> no, MISSING symbols, since gcc 4.6 adds new ones that aren't there with 4.5
<yofel> and some of the packages don't have -c0 
<Quintasan> eh
<yofel> although most packages don't have symbol files, so those don't need a build
<Quintasan> Hmm
 * yofel rather needs to figure out how to automate build of -dbg packages without -dbg being in control
 * yofel backports redland and hopes nothing breaks
<bambee> ftbfs for pykde4  -> wrong soprano version ?
<bambee> "error: 'maintainedBy' is not a member of 'Soprano::Vocabulary::NAO' "
<bambee> " error: 'Agent' is not a member of 'Soprano::Vocabulary::NAO' "
<ScottK> Any reason not to start uploading 4.7.0 to oneiric?
<ScottK> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, debfx, Quintasan, who else?
 * ScottK starts with kde4libs
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> Ideally we'll let that build and then start on the rest.
<debfx> don't forget meta-kde
<ScottK> Depwait due to a LP buildd bug anyway.
<ScottK> Fixing
<ScottK> OK.  Let's see how that does.
<ScottK> debfx: I need to focus on $WORK for awhile, so feel free to jump in and start uploading.
<muntiKubu> dstrowatch is saying 4.7 is out?
<muntiKubu> but looks like they were released early?  timestamp in stable is 7/22?
<ScottK> muntiKubu: It's normal for them to roll the tarballs early for private testing and so packagers can work on them.
<ScottK> We've just started uploading 4.7.0 to oneiric.
<muntiKubu> ScottK: that's great news!  meaning yofel is now done with packaging?  :)
<ScottK> It wasn't just yofel, but yes.  It's done for oneiric.
<muntiKubu> I know..just teasing
<muntiKubu> ScottK: but they aren't showing up yet in oneiric?
<ScottK> muntiKubu: No.  Just started.
<ScottK> It takes time to get them all uploaded and compiled.
<muntiKubu> it must have been very stable as only see runtime updated since 7/22?
<bambee> hehehe 8 minutes -> 22 kills :D
 * bambee is on fire
<Quintasan> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIC
 * Quintasan goes to backports
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: playing tf2 were you? :P
<Quintasan> DOCTOR!
<shadeslayer> yofel: i didn't know that 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'll finish the tf2 download tonight probably
<shadeslayer> want to play in a couple of hours? i'm a newb at it
<Quintasan> As in "I finish the download so I ask for a beatin'?"
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> sure :P
<Quintasan> MEEEEDIC
<Quintasan> ScottK: When are we going to upload 4.7.0?
<shadeslayer> you don't want to hear what that sounds like to me
<ScottK> Quintasan: I uploaded libs already.
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, you finished soprano? 
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay, I will start uploading soon
<shadeslayer> yofel: before copying the packages to the staging ppa, we need to fix the versioning on gmp and raptor2
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Heavy has the best voice
<Quintasan> really
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> who's 'Heavy' ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you'll need to teach me this stuff :P
<Quintasan> One of the class in TF
<Quintasan> heavy is a spy
<shadeslayer> nevar played TF2 ... i've only heard that its awesome
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OsF0O5vd1s
<yofel> re
<yofel> bambee: I might have uploaded that before soprano was built
<yofel> shadeslayer: I pushed that so we can continue working, but right, redland stuff needs a recheck
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<Quintasan> Today is a good day to be Spy
<bambee> arrfff everyone plays to tf2 here... I am the only one who plays to urban terror :(
 * yofel actually downloaded tf2 once, never got to really play it
<shadeslayer> bambee: i don't play it ... yet
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQFgI0qYqTI&feature=related
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXFCII94V1Q&feature=related
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> OH GOD
 * yofel plays minecraft :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is that a BSOD ? :D
<Quintasan> yes
<yofel> lol, nice bsod :D
<Quintasan> I recommend the movies at http://www.youtube.com/user/teamfortress
<shadeslayer> i've seen the medic video
<yofel> lol, even the cat made it into the video
<Quintasan> Now...let's go practice medicine!
<shadeslayer> :D
<debfx> yofel actually downloaded tf2 once, never got to really play it <-- it's time to change that :P
<yofel> a) we have other things to do b) I'll try it once I've finished planning and building a fortress in minecraft ;)
<debfx> tf2 doesn't really have fortresses except on 2fort but no one plays that. so no need for b)  :)
 * bambee tries tf2
<Quintasan> MEEEEEEEEEEEDIC
<ScottK> Quintasan: kde4libs 4.7.0 will be available to build against in ~50 minutes for i386 and amd64.  I'd go ahead with the meta-kde upload and then start with the rest in ~an hour.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Mmkay
<debfx> ScottK: how do I build packages for oneiric on your arm machine?
<debfx> ScottK: I've already uploaded meta-kde
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.
<ScottK> debfx: pbuilder-dist oneiric build file.dsc
<ScottK> (I'd update first though)
<ScottK> I think we set defaults to use a standard tarball.
<ScottK> If not there's one in /home you can copy into your $USER/pbuilder
<shadeslayer> btw for some reason DEBBUILDOPTS="-j15" in my pbuiderrc doesn't seem to work
<shadeslayer> i see all the load being dumped on one core
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Y U REPLACE ME AT KDEADMIN
<Quintasan> also
<shadeslayer> what
<Quintasan> -j15 stopped working here too
<shadeslayer> kdeadmin was empty
<Quintasan> I just uplaoded it
<shadeslayer> uh ... for natty?
<Quintasan> y
 * shadeslayer waves fist at his trackpad
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: my vad
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> *bad
<Quintasan> How do we fix BUILDOPTS
<yofel> still works for me...
<Quintasan> libktorrent-dev (>= 1.1) but it is not going to be installed.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: backport ktorrent
<shadeslayer> kwilldo
<shadeslayer> doing wallpapers first
<shadeslayer> or i'll just multitask
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you need ktorrent from oneiric right?
<Quintasan> libktorrent-dev (>= 1.1)
<bambee> arrrff steam fails :'(
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> bambee: steam fails?
<bambee> shadeslayer: when I try to install steam, I get an error "VGUI_Setup failed"
<bambee> (I use playonlinux)
<bambee> shadeslayer: it sucks,  if I cannot install steam, I won't kill you! :P
<shadeslayer> hahahah :P
<bambee> and won't kill Quintasan :(
<bambee> :'(
<bambee> :D
<shadeslayer> bambee: here's the fun part, the OS X installer had a shell script which looks like it provides support for linux
<yofel> come to berlin and do it yourself ;P
<yofel> or make him install steam for you
<bambee> shadeslayer: you play on steam via OS X?
<shadeslayer> yus
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/102367
<Quintasan> How nice
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping me when KTorrent is backported to ninjas
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> its going to take some time, because right now i'm capped at 600 kbps
<shadeslayer> about 30 minutes or so
<Quintasan> yofel: Any idea how should we deal with libkexiv2-dev?
<Quintasan> We have 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 in natty, nothing in ppa and we need 4.7.0
<shadeslayer> i was going to ask the same thing
<shadeslayer> kdeartwork needs it as well
<Quintasan> plasma-addons too
<yofel> libexiv2 is FTBFS. haven't looked at it
<yofel> *libkexiv2
<Quintasan> :|
<Quintasan> This means rest stuff has to wait until it's done
<Quintasan> God damn it
<Quintasan> Where the hell is exactly libkexiv stored?
<shadeslayer> also has missing symbols
<Quintasan> What has missing symbols?
<shadeslayer> libexiv2
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> This makes me unhappy
<shadeslayer> since i couldn't find anything else wrong with kdeartwork, i'll blame libexiv2-dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/653185/
<shadeslayer> wait what :                                  Depends: kde-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.6.80) which is a virtual package.
<shadeslayer> oh derp
<shadeslayer> wrong pbuilder etc
<shadeslayer> ok, now to wait on libexiv :   kde-sc-dev-latest: Breaks: libkexiv2-dev (< 4:4.7.0) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<debfx> ScottK: do you have an idea what this error is about? g++: fatal error: -fuse-linker-plugin, but liblto_plugin.so not found
<ScottK> gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi is installed?
 * ScottK looks at pimlibs
<debfx> no, not installed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: update your pbuilder with new rc file
<shadeslayer> the flags worked after i  did that
<ScottK> Then you're missing that.  Not sure why.
 * Quintasan tries libkexiv
<Quintasan> debfx: If libkexiv2 has missing symbols should I use X-Debian-ABI?
<debfx> ScottK: isn't that package only used for cross compiling?
<ScottK> Is it?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<Quintasan> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/cmake/DebianABIManager.cmake:16: *** missing separator. Stop.
<Quintasan> wtf
<debfx> Quintasan: depends on the symbols, I hope they didn't break ABI between rc1 and final
<yofel> wait, we are talking about NATTY backports
<Quintasan> Yes we are
<yofel> most of the missing symbols are due to gcc 4.6 -> 4.5 change
<debfx> ScottK: "This package contains C cross-compiler for armel architecture." and it's only available for i386 and amd64
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> No idea then.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uploaded libktorrent, will upload ktorrent after it builds
<yofel> if no symbols from _before_ 4.6.80 are missing you should be fine
<ScottK> pimlibs uploaded.
<debfx> ScottK: seems to be an icecc bug
 * bambee is wondering if apachelogger can be kill at tf2... is he immortal?
<bambee> killed*
<ScottK> debfx: Interesting.  
 * ScottK looks over at apachelogger then.
<apachelogger> I not be here
<Quintasan> #MISSING: 4:4.7.0# (optional=templinst)_ZNSsC2IPcEET_S1_RKSaIcE@Base 4:4.6.3
<Quintasan> OH GREAT
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is probably in pornon land
<Quintasan> yofel: If I kick away the symbols it builds
<Quintasan> The question is, are those 4.6.3 symbols safe to remove
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> libkexiv2 is backported
<Quintasan> @_@
<yofel> well yeah, but FTBFS (that symbol issue I guess)
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you kick the symbols out?
<yofel> sure, lemme fetch the buildlog
<Quintasan> I do not think we will have brekage but well, it will need testing
<yofel> not quite sure either what's up with those 4.6.3 symbols
<Quintasan> kick them out and we will find out :P
<yofel> up
<Quintasan> building kdenetwork
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel http://i.imgur.com/YIKlu.png
<yofel> :O
 * debfx pushes kubuntu-update-symbols script to kubuntu-dev-tools
 * yofel notes debfx hasn't filled out his doodle poll :P
<debfx> oh right, forgot about that, sorry
<ScottK> yofel: What's the link?
<debfx> yofel: today at 7 PM CET is fine :D
<debfx> ScottK: http://www.doodle.com/8qqp944fzt3vfy9a
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<yofel> lol
<yofel> let's wait for jonathan at least, so far friday looks good 
<ScottK> Assuming the timezone is what the web site claimed, I'm set.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ktorrent uploaded to ninjas as well, is libexiv2 fixed yet?
<yofel> I did enable time zone support IIRC
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yofel will know about exiv
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> still building
<yofel> shadeslayer: fixed (i386 still building)
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * ScottK looks at libkdeedu
<Quintasan> kdenetwork uploaded
<ScottK> libkdeedu uploaded.
<debfx> yofel: friday is fine with me, let's hope JontheEchidna isn't busy playing video games ;)
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> i can attend friday too ... to watch the grilling :>
<yofel> ScottK: can you look at smoke? smokegen should be fine, smoke(qt|kde) has copyright information from the authors in debian/copyright that isn't in the package
<yofel> shadeslayer: don't expect me to lend you popcorn though :P
<ScottK> yofel: Is it uploaded somewhere?
<yofel> ninjas
<yofel> and bzr
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'll get my own then :P
<shadeslayer> wheeee ... unscheduled sync from debian
<bambee> I could also apply for "kubuntu-packagers" membership (ie, lp:~kubuntu-packagers) at the next meeting? or it's too earlier ?
<bambee> it would avoid to yofel to merge my work everytime :p
<ScottK> yofel: I'd ask pino where he got the copyright info and to commit the changes upstream.
<yofel> just apply for kubuntu-member, you've been around for a while. Start by setting up a wiki page in any case
<ScottK> bambee: You should apply for kubuntu-member.
<yofel> ScottK: I mailed dpalacio since he added that - response: "From git history. I pointed this issue to Richard Dale on IRC some days agotelling him this information should be in the distributed tarball."
<yofel> haven't heard back yet so I'll poke again
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> yofel: I don't think that needs to block upload.
<ScottK> Looking at libkipi
<shadeslayer> did anyone upload the new libindi and the one other driver in the ppa?
<yofel> k, thanks
<ScottK> libkipi uploaded.
<bambee> ScottK: seriously? 
<bambee> :D
<bambee> kubuntu-member is great too hehe :D
<ScottK> bambee: You've contributed plenty.  It'll get you access to the branches.  You need to do it for kubuntu-dev anyway.
<bambee> :)
<bambee> ok ;)
 * bambee is reading https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership for more details
 * ScottK looks at kde-runtime
<ScottK> Anyone else who can is welcome to start uploading stuff.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Is there anything to do about libinfinity's unintended sync earlier today? If I'm not mistaken, it will break kobby and libqinfinity.
<ScottK> We could revert the change.
<ryanakca> Alright, I'll ask Phil Kern if he minds having his library bumped back to an earlier version. Otherwise, kobby and libqinfinity will either need to be patched or removed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploading workspace
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> kde-runtime uploaded
<Quintasan> ScottK: workspace has to wait for pimlibs
<LaserJock> what's being uploaded?
<LaserJock> or what are the ninjas up to today?
<Quintasan> LaserJock: 4.7.0 to oneiric
<LaserJock> oh, awesome
<Quintasan> wtf
<LaserJock> I thought maybe you were fixing the LP sync oops
<ScottK> Quintasan: Should be there now for i386 and amd64.
<Quintasan> retrying
<ScottK> Quintasan: kde-baseapps doesn't need to wait on anything.
<ScottK> (except on armel, almost everything on armel is going to have to be retried)
<Quintasan> The question is, is the tarball over 30mb?
<yofel> iirc no
<ScottK> -rw-r--r-- 1 ftpadmin packager 2470107 Jul 22 15:25 kde-baseapps-4.7.0.tar.bz2
<yofel> baseapps is 2.4M
<Quintasan> ScottK: When asking me to upload please consider anything over 30mb will take ages :P
<Quintasan> ffs
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> What's wrong with pbuilder
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll do oxygen-icons then.
 * Quintasan looks at kde-baseapps
<ScottK> Oxygen-icons is 373MB.
<Quintasan> kde-baseapps uploaded
<ScottK> oxygen-icons uploading (and it will be for a while)
<yofel> debfx: nice script :D
<muntiKubu> ScottK: that was quick..now have 4.7 .  thanks for all your hard work.  I know you do much more than yofel..:)
<ScottK> muntiKubu: You only have part of it.  We're still uploading it.  There will be an announcement when it's all there.
<muntiKubu> no offense yofel..
 * yofel fetches a konqi statue and runs after muntiKubu
<yofel> :P
<muntiKubu> how do I get the source for dolphin? I need to add call to reload when a folder is opened
<yofel> once it's uploaded with apt-get source dolphin
<muntiKubu> yofel: great..thanks. does kubuntu has git repos?
<yofel> muntiKubu: we use bzr, see apt-cache showsrc for the locations
<muntiKubu> any plan to move to git?
<yofel> launchpad doesn't support anything else except bzr, so moving to git would probably mean moving to alioth
<ejat> yofel : is 4.7 available for natty yet ?
<yofel> ejat: no, see link in topic - tomorrow I hope
<ejat> ok … already looking at it .. thanks … 
<muntiKubu> ok. thanks to all Kubuntu devs for the great job today (and tomorrow as well )
<ryanakca> ScottK: Alright, we've concluded that it's kobby and libqinfinity that should go. Do I need to file a bug report or can you do it directly? I'm considering having the two removed from Debian as well.
<Quintasan> uploading kde-workspace
<ScottK> ryanakca: File a bug.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I thought you did already.
<Quintasan> I'm not uploading before test building and pbuilder just finished it
<ScottK> OK.
<ryanakca> Upstream has been unresponsive (ignoring emails while still actively commiting to his other projects) and they've been broken in Debian for 3.5 months without anybody complaining.
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<bambee> a wiki page like following is good ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RomainPerier
<yofel> looks fine on first glance
<yofel> longer than mine actually ^^
<bambee> I've a lot of list items ^^
<bambee> probably for that...
<yofel> and you used more spacing, which isn't bad actually ^^
<Quintasan> kde-workspace uploaded
<yofel> it does make the page look a bit stretched though
<yofel> but the content is more important, and that looks ok
<ryanakca> ScottK: Bug #817161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817161 in libqinfinity (Ubuntu) "Please remove libqinfinity, kobby from Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817161
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> pong
<_Groo_> yofel: hey hey :)
<_Groo_> yofel: since im too busy this month to help with 4.7, the least i can do is test the 4.7 in ninjas and report/fix whatever i find :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Acked.
<_Groo_> yofel: so as soon as the packages complete, im gonna update my natty and ill get back to you with what i find :)
<yofel> _Groo_: you /could/ debug kcm_synaptiks
<_Groo_> yofel: whats wrong with it?
<yofel> crashes, but natty testing would be very appreciated
<_Groo_> yofel: i will
<_Groo_> yofel: gonna check the kubuntu patches first
<ryanakca> Thanks
<_Groo_> yofel: ill test it, what kinda crashes are the most common?
<yofel> none, the touchpad settings are the only thing that crashes here
<yofel> and I don't get the trace
<_Groo_> yofel:  it simply doesnt open?
<yofel> sec
<_Groo_> btw im doing calligra for natty weekly and they are in very good shape :)
<_Groo_> packages i mean
<_Groo_> also calligra is starting to be amazing... use it all the time
<yofel> _Groo_: http://paste.kde.org/102547
<_Groo_> aparently sip is to blame
<yofel> what seems to crash is the delete d; call in the destructor of kaboutdata, but that's where my understanding ends
<_Groo_> i bet on sip
<_Groo_> its always a pain
<yofel> or sip, but someone needs to fix the debuggins symbols for it
<yofel> they don't seem to be in the path that gdb looks for them in
<_Groo_> is sip a new version? or the old one?
<yofel> old one
<_Groo_> ahhh thats it then
<_Groo_> sip always break between each release
<_Groo_> ALWAYS
<_Groo_> im gonna do the following
<yofel> no, usually it's an ABI mismatch due to new versions
<yofel> not a crash like that
<_Groo_> as soon as i update and run a good run, im gonna try to backport the new sip
<_Groo_> thats the thing
<yofel> _Groo_: that crash happens on oneiric
<yofel> we have no new sip
<_Groo_> sip is a bitch cause the ABI can be the same but some stuff changes internally and hes very sensitive
<_Groo_> yofel: sip form git/svn
<_Groo_> yofel: contact the author may help too
<yofel> well, feel free to try it, I'm at the end of my knowledge
<_Groo_> yofel: line 7
<_Groo_> #10 0x00007ffdee6f77f6 in release_KAboutData (sipCppV=0x170d520) at sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart7.cpp:18267
<_Groo_> yeah its something thats rubbing sip in the wrong way
<_Groo_> but for me definitely its sip fault
<yofel> yeah, problem: sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart7.cpp is auto-generated, and I've got other things to do before rebuilding sip by hand
<_Groo_> this kind of random crashes happened with kde printing in 4.6 too , sip had to be updated
<yofel> no, *those* were ABI mismatch errors with python traces
<_Groo_> yofel: hmmm
<yofel> and this trace comes out of
<yofel> #8  ~Private (this=0x170d520, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>) at ../../kdecore/kernel/kaboutdata.cpp:392
<yofel> #9  KAboutData::~KAboutData (this=0x170d520, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>) at ../../kdecore/kernel/kaboutdata.cpp:477
<_Groo_> yofel: do we have the contact for the sip author? he might be able to shed some light
<yofel> since I doubt the deref call in Qt is broken
<_Groo_> yofel: true
<_Groo_> yofel: but the trace is not very helpfull too.. could be something totally unrelated and we only see this part
<_Groo_> yofel: ok im gonna try to see whats going on :)
<ScottK> Looking at kate
<_Groo_> yofel: prolly the packages will be complete today, so im gonna update tonight or tomorrow when i get back to work
<yofel> _Groo_: I'll try to finish them, but we'll see
<_Groo_> yofel: np, but ill keep it my todo to see whats going on
<yofel> thanks
<_Groo_> yofel: others things will break too for sure :D
<_Groo_> yofel: sorry i cant be more helpful with this release, but im on a very tight schedule this month :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<yofel> nah, np, I'm on vacation, that's why I've time to do so many packages ;)
<_Groo_> yofel: jelly :D
<_Groo_> ScottK: btw if you guys want next days packages for calligra, im all set up
<_Groo_> ScottK: im doing weekly builds for natty :)
<ScottK> How close is Calligra to a release?
<yofel> if they're usable they might be something for the experimental PPA
<yofel> bah
<yofel> I need to set up a feedback page for kdepim ~.~
<yofel> too much todo
<_Groo_> yofel: they are starting to shape up
<_Groo_> flow already has the engine working correctly (you can now unite points), word is very stable, presentation is a dream
<_Groo_> plan still crashes with some templates
<yofel> :)
<_Groo_> braindump... welll i dont know how to work with it... i used freemind before... but i simply cant figure out braindump, maybe its missing fetaures
<_Groo_> but overall, it will be a VERY VERY impressive release
<_Groo_> it will really blow away a lot of ppl
<_Groo_> and its faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast
<debfx> hm we need a retry-kde-plasma-workspace-kde-applications-and-kde-platform-builds script
<debfx> preferably with exactly that name
<_Groo_> one or two more releases like this one, and libreoffice/open will be a distant memory
<ScottK> yofel: Why did usr/include/artisticcomment.h and usr/share/kde4/config/artisticcommentrc get dropped from kate?
<yofel> ScottK: can't remember, give me a minute
<_Groo_> btw in calligra packaging i did a little... dirty thing... but ill remove it for a oficial release
<_Groo_> since calligra is still a moving target, with a lot of packages being moved/deleted/added
<_Groo_> i created a new package inside called calligra-others where i dump the changes between releases, and as things settle i move them to the proper places
<_Groo_> it cuts the time to have a proper package set... and in final, i just need to move whats inside and remove the package :)
<yofel> ScottK: that went away in 4a779a3d58b77d420ef6efac283bb8a4818da5f2 "remove playground from stable"
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> kate uploaded
<yofel> good, with that kdevelop won't need kate anymore
<yofel> _Groo_: do you use kdevelop?
<_Groo_> yofel: sometimes when i play with python or php
<_Groo_> eric is nice but kinda complex
<_Groo_> i prefer kdeveloper power/simplicity
<yofel> can you do some regression testing on the natty packages in staging?
<_Groo_> i downloaded them yesterday but didnt had time to test it
<_Groo_> what do you want me to check?
<yofel> create a small project, build something, check if that hex editor called okteta works
<yofel> I'm not much of a kdevelop user either, but I don't want to release the packages with the number of testers <<2
<_Groo_> yofel: k ill will run it in a hour or so.... need to go to a meeting soon...
<bambee> when is the next meeting ? my brother got a baby (I've a nephew !) and I am busy for the week end 
<yofel> ScottK: members need to be approved by the council right? so that would probably mean you need to schedule another meeting
<yofel> bambee: ^
<yofel> or try to see if the countil members and you have time once we know when the dev meeting is
<_Groo_> meetings are usually every full moon or when the planet aligns
<bambee> I am here sunday in the evening
<bambee> s/I am here/ I back/
<kubotu> bambee meant: " I back sunday in the evening"
<yofel> bambee: friday?
<bambee> friday in the morning it's okay, in the afternoon we go to my brother's home
<yofel> would be afternoon - so bad
<yofel> which reminds me
<bambee> arrf
<bambee> :(
<yofel> JontheEchidna: set your time please ;) http://www.doodle.com/8qqp944fzt3vfy9a
<bambee> ohh wait, in fact I back sunday in the afternoon
<yofel> bambee: monday in the evening would be an idea from the poll - but then I'll have to simmer for the whole weekend ^^
<yofel> alternatively schedule another meeting. _After_ DS 
<bambee> yofel: monday it's okay for me
<yofel> you'll need the other KC members too, so I'm not sure if we can do this at the same time
<bambee> yofel: but when you will be kubuntu dev!! you will like it even more!! mostly because you will have to simmer for the whole weekend :D
<yofel> LOL
<bambee> yofel: KC members?
<yofel> Kubuntu Council
<bambee> what the hell is that?
<bambee> ah
<bambee> :D
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: synaptiks crapping out for you too?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: dont know didnt update yet
<_Groo_> waiting for the builds to be complete
<_Groo_> then ill do a proper testing
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<yofel> k
<bambee> yofel: in the worst case, as you said, I can schedule another meeting for my membership application
 * yofel needs to write a blog post to congratulate kde for it's release
<yofel> too much todo -.-
<highvoltage> hi! have any of you run kde on ltsp before?
<highvoltage> (or specifically, have run kwin as a local app?)
 * ScottK looks at libkexiv2
<ScottK> libkexiv2 uploaded.
<JontheEchidna> yofel: done :)
<yofel> :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you upload some 4.7.0 stuff?
<JontheEchidna> jup
<JontheEchidna> debfx: btw, with this mod I've been able to get 30 frames/second at "Short" render distance: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/249637-173-optifog-and-optimine-hd-b-fps-boost/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Am I to assume that anything not marked as "uploaded" here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging needs to be uploaded?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Most anything in Ninjas for Oneiric is fair game.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I haven't actually been bothering with the wiki, just deleting from ninjas when I was done.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> I've also been mentioning here what I was looking at.
<JontheEchidna> I won't be able to do the bigger ones, but I should definitely be able to upload a good number of them
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you could look at pim/pim-runtime then if they hit New, I can process them.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<debfx> please don't upload kde-wallpapers, we still need to split it so we can ship the default wallpaper
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Looking at libksane
<yofel> ScottK: do we want PIM in the archive? apachelogger was against it IIRC
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> like
<ScottK> I don't think we have much of a choice.
<apachelogger> get testing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<yofel> we can wait a week or two, and I can do a call for testing at the announcement and a blog post
<debfx> JontheEchidna: which one of those?
<JontheEchidna> I'm using 1.7.3_HD_E_MT since I have dual-core
<JontheEchidna> It is a bit confusing, with all the download options :s
<yofel> apachelogger: I never managed a testing call though, so improvements on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KdePIM4.7Feedback ?
<ScottK> libksane uploaded
<yofel> ok, I spent like 5 mins on that page so far
<yofel> k, natty pretty much finished
 * yofel goes trying out optifog
<JontheEchidna> svgpart up
<JontheEchidna> (working my way from the bottom of the list, up)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it
<JontheEchidna> it'd make sense for me to upload the stuff I packaged as well
<bambee> did someone plan to package kde-l10n ? I will package it tomorrow
 * bambee updates the wiki
<debfx> JontheEchidna: yep much better, I get around 20-30 fps
<JontheEchidna> :D
<bambee> for natty we've to wait that all the packages move into kubuntu-ppa, then we upload kde-l10n directly to kubuntu-ppa, but what about kde-l10n for oneiric?
<yofel> I think I'll leave it, I get ~60FPS even without it
<CIA-52> [kdewebdev] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727214405-26r7tg26iewmwtu0 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> bambee: that goes directly into the archive
<debfx> yofel: switch to a free driver and you'll need it :P
<bambee> ahh, so I cannot do it.
<yofel> heh
<CIA-52> [gwenview] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727214910-g7xudyclz8c74mi4 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [kdetoys] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727215116-fgsmbwg02de1k3k5 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [kdeutils] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727215556-kziwauyjjk21bvn5 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<ScottK> bambee: For l10n, someone with upload rights should just run the script.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ Can you do this?
<bambee> ScottK: ok, np
<bambee> ScottK: I will do it for natty, I think
<bambee> well in fact... someone can upload the same packages twice... (in kubuntu-ppa and archives) ^^
<bambee> (since it's just translations)
 * bambee is tired
<debfx> hm where do we move the stuff from kde-workspace that we don't install by default?
<debfx> kde-workspace-data-extras?
<yofel> what would end up in there? themes?
<debfx> yofel: kdm themes and ksplash themes
<yofel> k, the name would be fine IMO
<CIA-52> [smokegen] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727222847-xgolncooaxsbs7z1 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, all the smoke stuff is landing in new
<JontheEchidna> source new, it seems
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Expected.  I'll try and look at it later.
<JontheEchidna> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde ubuntu/
<JontheEchidna> Branched 4 revision(s).
<JontheEchidna> then when I went to debcommit, it said it was outdated :s
<JontheEchidna> bzr pull put it up to rev 9
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=9&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 9 | pics moved to kdeapps/pics
<JontheEchidna> why'd it only pull the first 4 revisions on the initial branch?
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait
<JontheEchidna> oops, bound it to the smokegen repo instead of smokekde. luckily the proper debian directory made it to the archive
<CIA-52> [smokekde] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727223915-3timz4jxi4u5oqf6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [smokeqt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727223949-82ov1hgt79y2lvdg * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [rocs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727224328-hbhwbhdow8no5a43 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [qtruby] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727224656-itbnv5o0obgxeb5g * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [pykde4] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727225111-a47it6pcth5f8vmx * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> wait a bit with perlkde, that has missing dependencies it seems
<yofel> as in runtime-deps
<JontheEchidna> I'm going by what's been built in k-n
<JontheEchidna> and I don't see pearlkde there yet
<yofel> it *was* there, someone seems to have deleted it :(
<JontheEchidna> D:
<yofel> the natty package is there, but oneiric is gone
<JontheEchidna> probably an accident
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> well, doesn't hurt right now
<JontheEchidna> I'm skipping parley. It's on the upper limit of what I'd be able to upload
<cpatrick008> i was wondering when 4.7 was going to be released for natty because it is released now http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<yofel> SOON™
<cpatrick008> kk thanks
<JontheEchidna> ...but not Debian Soon™ :P
<JontheEchidna> heh, should have added the ™ to my last blog post when I used the term
<yofel> yeah, hopefully tomorrow, I'm just tired
<CIA-52> [okular] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110727230307-63dqs776z0ivrzzk * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> yofel: did mobipocket 4.7.0 not make it to kubuntu-ninjas?
<yofel> source rename into kdegraphics mobipocket
<yofel> I should rename it on the wiki
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
<JontheEchidna> I'll delete mobipocket 4.6.90 from the ppa
<yofel> ah right, kill it
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/control Add missing runtime deps for qt3support
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/control Use the actually necessary runtime dependencies
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-28
<ScottK> Fixing okular
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> OK.  Not done.  Fixing harder.
<Daskreech> :-)
<ScottK> OK.  Let's try that.
<ScottK> marble done
<ScottK> Doing kdegames
<ScottK> kdegames done.
<ScottK> Off to bed with me.
<bambee> morning
<Mamarok> good morning veryone :)
<Mamarok> is there an ETA for KDE 4.7 in 11.04?
<bambee> Mamarok: it's packaged, kde 4.7 will be moved in kubuntu-ppa really soon :)
<Mamarok> bambee: nice! 
<Quintasan> Greetings
<Quintasan> Mamarok: I will continue uploading to oneiric now
 * Quintasan looks at blinken
<Mamarok> Quintasan: OK
<Quintasan> cantor and blinken uploaded
 * Quintasan looks at kalgebra
<Quintasan> kalgebra done
 * Quintasan looks at kalzium
<Quintasan> kalzium uploaded
 * Quintasan looks at kamera
<Quintasan> kamera uploaded
 * Quintasan looks at kanagram
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How does one setup bzr magic so commits get reported here?
<Quintasan> kanagram uploaded
 * Quintasan looks at kbruch
<CIA-52> [kbruch] Michal Zajac * 11 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> kbruch uploaded
<CIA-52> [kcolorchooser] Michal Zajac * 6 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
 * Quintasan goes on a break
 * ScottK just hit retry on the 4.7.0 FTBFS.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: TF2 in 25 minutes?
 * nigelb renames channel to #kubuntu-devel-gamers :P
 * apachelogger whips shadeslayer with a rusty pipe
<yofel> nigelb: feel free to rename it into #kubuntu-deve-offtopic, but I think the new -devel channel would be pretty vacant :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'ma playin Heroes of Newerth now, are you going to be able to play in ~1h?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure no problem
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: MEEEEEEEEEEEDIC!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: gimme your steam id
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Quintasan
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> kdone
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qml-coding-conventions.html
<apachelogger> who'd have known that there is such a thing for lame qml
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qml-coding-conventions.html#private-properties
<apachelogger> that is what I like best :D
<yofel> why not? That procedure at least got enough testing :P
<bambee> shadeslayer: no problems with the lastest version of steam ?
<nigelb> yofel: heh
<bambee> problem found, I need libGL.so.1 in 32bits o_O
<shadeslayer> bambee: nope
<bambee> shadeslayer: wine is 32bits, I get this error "err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"OPENGL32.dll": libGL.so.1"
<bambee> I need the 32 bits version 
<bambee> and pb will be fixed, I think
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: TF2 nao
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: join me game etc
<debfx> what, tf2? where?
<yofel> Quintasan, shadeslayer: are you guys going to finish artwork and plasma-addons or should I do it?
<Quintasan> yofel: Do them since I have limited upload options now
<yofel> k
<Quintasan> WoW is derp :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: i uploaded artwork iirc
<yofel> indeed you did, but forgot about the wiki..
 * yofel does some upgrade tests in natty
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: didja close it?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did I close what?
<debfx> yofel: you should send a mail to kubuntu-devel if you want to have the meeting tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: steam
<kinta> Is kde 4.7 currently building for 11.04?
<yofel> debfx: on mobile currently, I'll send it when I get home (in ~30m)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 130 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump klickety breaks/replaces on ksame to 4:4.6.80 to catch Natty 4.6.5 packages.
<Quintasan> yofel: Can I just use kopypackages now?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^ to natty I mean
<Quintasan> Hmm should it go to backports or to updates?
<Quintasan> Policy, policy everywhere
<yofel> Quintasan: backports, but we're not even remotely finished
<Quintasan> yofel: With natty?
<yofel> or how many positive testing feedbacks have you gotten so far?
<Quintasan> Mine doesnt count?
<yofel> I only have one failed upgrade test 
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> conflicts
<Quintasan> yofel: plasma-scriptengine-declarative breaks stuff
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/Kixkp.png
<Quintasan> brrr
<yofel> no conflicts here, although plasma-scriptengine-declarative gets removed here
<yofel> I get a ton of overwrite errors
<yofel> brrrrrrrrrr - out of battery, bbl
<Quintasan> kde-baseapps-data depends on kdebase-data
<yofel> transitional stuff
<Quintasan> so 15 removal is good
<Quintasan> plasma-scriptengine-declarative gets removed here too
<Quintasan> yofel: Apart from those removals, smooth update here
<Quintasan> no overwrites
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> plasma and kde deamon crashed after login
<Quintasan> yofel: well it works now
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you have a natty vm?
<yofel> k, home again
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: maybe
<yofel> Quintasan: that's a 4.6.2 -> 4.7.0 upgade I guess
<Quintasan> yofel: kded crashes on startup here
<yofel> test 4.6.5 -> 4.7.0 please
<Quintasan> Oh
<JontheEchidna> I'm just on my lunch break, so I won't be able to really do any testing until 17:30 GMT -4
<JontheEchidna> (In 6 hours)
<JontheEchidna> saw some TF2 love in the chat logs. Y'all should add me: http://steamcommunity.com/id/echidnaman
<Quintasan> yay @ purging whole kde just to test update
 * yofel suggests using a chroot
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: darn, i just rebooted into kubuntu, will add you later then :)
<JontheEchidna> My favorite classes are Soldier/Engie/Medic for Offense/Defense/Support
 * debfx <3 demoman
<JontheEchidna> "Ahm drunk; Yew dun have an excuse"
<yofel> debfx: are all of the background images now in kde-workspace-data-extras?
<yofel> you've got a broken link btw.
<yofel> debian/kde-workspace-data.links:usr/share/wallpapers/Horos/contents/images/1920x1200.png usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/1920x1200/background.png
<yofel> or... nvm
<shadeslayer> debfx: i couldn't control the demoman properly
<shadeslayer> for me its pyro/engineer/medic
 * shadeslayer grumbles about broken SIP
 * Quintasan installs 4.6.5
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 539 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump various breaks/replaces to catch the 4.6.5 packages.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: MEEEEEDIC
<Quintasan> Today is good day to be spy
 * Quintasan goes for a nap
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 185 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump various breaks/replaces to catch 4.6.5 packages
<JontheEchidna> welp, back to it. I'll be home in 5 1/2 hours
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump various breaks replaces to catch 4.6.5 packages
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump breaks/replaces on libkdeedu4 to catch 4.6.5 packages
<debfx> yofel: no, just a few ksplash background images
<yofel> k
<debfx> yofel: the version of kdesdk was wrong 1ubuntu1 vs. 0ubuntu1
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> thanks for noticing
<debfx> ScottK: if you have some time, could you accept kde-workspace-data-extras and kde-wallpapers-default from binary new
<yofel> ScottK: smoke stuff should be stuck in source new too
<debfx> JontheEchidna: if you see a friend request on steam from someone with a kitty as avatar, that's me :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: new nm09 snapshot works in neon, uploading
<yofel> hm, now what apt-get wants to remove doesn't match with what aptitude wants to remove
<yofel> should we backport/fix kubuntu-desktop btw.? (I tend to yes)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> kdiff3 needs a rebuild as always...
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> yofel: hey hey
<_Groo_> yofel: just waiting for you to stpo uploading stuff ;) and ill update :D
<_Groo_> such a buzy bee
<_Groo_> busy
<_Groo_> yofel: are you gonna package telephaty too?
<_Groo_> telepathy
<yofel> I probably not, shadeslayer and Quintasan know more about it
<_Groo_> little dislexic today
<_Groo_> k if no one will i might do it this weekend
<_Groo_> kinda curious to see how far they went so fa
<_Groo_> far
<_Groo_> have been following the blogs, but a real experience its always better
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: afaik the plan is to just use the debian packaging
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im gonna do it for personal consumption then
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: Quintasan might need a hand ;)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: like im doing with calligra :D
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> btw. can someone please upload kdevelop 4.2.3 to oneiric please now that kdesdk 4.7.0 is up?
<yofel> -please
<shadeslayer> add libindi + the one other driver to that list as well
<yofel> bah, workspace still fails *-.-
<_Groo_> yofel: no workspaces no update ;)
<yofel> nah, I tried it before new workspace was built on amd64 -.-
<yofel> still not finished...
<_Groo_> ah i just updated, i use amd64.. and it build correctly :D
<_Groo_> i should update in a hour or so
<yofel> what kde did you have before?
<_Groo_> then ill see whats broke, hunt you down and biitch slap you
<_Groo_> 4.6.x
<yofel> what x? 2 is ok, 5 breaks here
<_Groo_> latest from backports
<yofel> updates would be 5
<_Groo_> its 5
<_Groo_> well then you better hide :D
<yofel> if it breaks just run apt again, shouldn't lock itself in a loop
<yofel> gaaaah
 * yofel is drowning in mail from rosetta
<yofel> Quintasan: you wanted to try kopypackages right? fancy copying kdepim/-runtime to experimental for oneiric? ^^
 * debfx reminds yofel of the kubuntu-devel mail :)
<yofel> debfx: was just thinking about sending it or doing it monday...
<yofel> then again, everyone will be in DS mood by then
 * yofel sends mail
<debfx> tomorrow is better, then you can help uploading 4.7.0 :P
<yofel> ack
<yofel> sent
<yofel> also: I did some more testing on kdevelop 4.2.3 and if nobody finds any problems with it I'll move the natty packages to updates in an ~hour
<Quintasan> yofel: k
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I'm the "official" maintainer of telepathy-kde stack in Ubuntu
<Quintasan> I have talked with gkiagia and we concluded Ubuntu will just use Debian packaging (we will eventually add our patches)
<Quintasan> I have also set up daily builds PPA but it is not populated yet
<Quintasan> yofel: Kopied
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> :D
<Quintasan> Testing natty 4.6.5 -> 4.7.0 upgrade now
 * yofel does another try too
<yofel> oops, backported the workspace mods from debfx without the wallpaper ones :S
<Quintasan> BREKAGEE
<yofel> sorry
<Quintasan> kde-workspace-data depends kde-wallpapers-default -> UNSATIFIED
<yofel> right, exactly that...
<Quintasan> and
<yofel> fixed wallpapers up
<_Groo_> Quintasan: nice... can you link the ppa?
<Quintasan> kde-workspace apparently break libpowerdevilcore0 (UNSATISFIED)
<Quintasan> I wonder wtf
<Quintasan> _Groo_: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde
<yofel> wasn't that removed?
<_Groo_> yofel: btw i tested kdeveloper and its aparently working ok
<_Groo_> Quintasan: k tks
<Quintasan> yofel: powerdevilcore?
<yofel> right, it's gone
<yofel> what depends on it?
<Quintasan> yofel: kde-workspace
<Quintasan> kde-workspace-bin
<Quintasan> and kdebase-workspace*
<yofel> trash kdebase*
<Quintasan> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/fDNSz.png
<Quintasan> That's what I'm left with
<yofel> here it breaks it, but it doesn't depend on it
<yofel> right, wait for wallpapers :/
<Quintasan> however it wants to keep kde-workspace uninstalled
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> wallpapers break runtime
<Quintasan> That's all
<yofel> it's the missing kde-wallpapers-default package that breaks everything
<Quintasan> yofel: 13 removals, that's it
<yofel> I'm getting 14, but looks about right
<Quintasan> TEEEESTING
<yofel> yay, upgrade test didn't error out \o/
<Quintasan> Same here
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for yofel
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to yofel.
 * kinta give thanks to yofel and Quintasan
<yofel> I'll try to figure out if you can run kdepim 4.7 + kde 4.6
<Quintasan> yofel: NM widget b0rked
<Quintasan> \o/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where?
<shadeslayer> p-n or stable ?
<yofel> ouch
<Quintasan> natty 4.6.5 -> 4.7.0 upgrade
<yofel> define borked?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: white cross in a red box
<Quintasan> funny thing
<Quintasan> if you click it it actually shows nm window
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> no network card apparently
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: remove and re add plasmoid
<Quintasan> same stuff bro
<Quintasan> Do you think I'm not smart enough to try that?
<shadeslayer> ok, then its broken indeed
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> But hell, rest works
<shadeslayer> just eliminating the possibilities here :D
<yofel> might need a rebuild
<Quintasan> It's plasma-widget-networkmanagment?
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan> It's networkmanagement in oneiric
<yofel> wait, don't take the O one, that's for NM 0.9
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<yofel> either rebuild the  natty one or take a new master branch snapshot
 * Quintasan wonders if he can just mash the rebuilt command or there is some sort of POLICY comming at him
<KubuntuUser> Should I expect any complcations if I compile KDE 4.7 Source on my system (x86) and then install backport packages when they are available?
<Quintasan> KubuntuUser: overwrites most likely
<Quintasan> KubuntuUser: 4.7.0 should hit kubuntu-ppa later today
<yofel> if you install in /usr/local the packages will get ignored
<KubuntuUser> or /opt/kde/ ?
<yofel> then it's up to how you set up your env
<KubuntuUser> ok
 * yofel goes copying kdevelop so staging is free
<Quintasan> yofel: Wait, we need to pull the natty nm, rebuild it in our PPA, right-o?
<yofel> would be my first try
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> will ubuntu3~ppa1 will superseed ubuntu2, right?
<KubuntuUser> Will packages of KDE 4.7 be available for bug triaginging Natty as well?
<Quintasan> and ubuntu3 would superseed ubuntu3~ppa1, right?
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan> KubuntuUser: You mean testing?
<KubuntuUser> yes and bug triage 
<Quintasan> KubuntuUser: Most likely, but you will need debug libs to provide a useful stacktrace as usual
<KubuntuUser> bug squad
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> yofel: plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa1
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> yep, looooks about right
<Quintasan> yofel: Uploaded, let's hope rebuild helps
<yofel> which reminds me, I still need to figure out how to auto-build -dbg packages
<Quintasan> >New mandatory build dependency for kde-workspaces
<Quintasan> kde-packagers--
<yofel> mgraesslin was drinking too much beer :P
<mgraesslin> what?
<Quintasan> :O
<yofel> mgraesslin: your idea of making opengl mandatory for -workspace
<Quintasan> oh btw.
<mgraesslin> yofel: any problem with that?
<yofel> from us not really (I think) - though I understand that the gentoo folks etc. might not be too happy about it
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: I've got kwin-gles package ready though apachelogger said some other packages will need readjustments. Can you tell me what can possibly be broken with GL ES now?
<mgraesslin> sorry got to go - back in about 1 h
<Quintasan> Y U NO BUILD FASTER NETWORKMANAGER?
<jussi> because your cpu sucks?
<Quintasan> jussi: PROTIP: I already built it three times here, LP is sllllllllllllooooooooooow
<Quintasan> I require beer
<Quintasan> I think I had some in the fridge, brb
<yofel> Y U NO PUBLISH FASTER LP?
<Quintasan> LP == root of all evil
 * Quintasan votes for LP to have a separate full-blown machine for KDE-only builds
<Quintasan> Like, 16GB ramz so we can build Qt in tmpfs
<Quintasan> and quad-core Phenom
<shadeslayer> \o/ upgrade to 4.7 via repos is a success in oneiric
<KubuntuUser> I think launchpad servers must be having so many builds going on and lots of resource demand
<yofel> shadeslayer: see +1 and try again :P
<Quintasan> one eye rick?
<Quintasan> let me try upgrading that too
<shadeslayer> yofel: updating
<shadeslayer> did i mention plasma is becoming a PITA
<yofel> why?
<KubuntuUser> PITA ?
<shadeslayer> Plasma and QML don't like my QStringList associated with one key
<Quintasan> KubuntuUser: Pain In The Ass
<yofel> ah, O is fine now
<shadeslayer> might have to re write my dataengine :P
<Quintasan> I require more ram on my pc
 * Quintasan will buy + 4GB DDR3 tomorrow
<Quintasan> VirtualBox > kvm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/28/plasma-desktopr21294.jpg
<shadeslayer> that just popped up on #plasma
<Quintasan> What be that
<yofel> niiiiice
<Quintasan> Desktop?
<yofel> looks gnome-ish though
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> uh 
<shadeslayer> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<shadeslayer> kde-window-manager kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop
<Quintasan> huh?
<Quintasan> Where?
<Quintasan> refresh ur sources
<shadeslayer> one-eye-ric
<shadeslayer> i just dud
<shadeslayer> s/dud/did/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "i just did"
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> I got that  a while ago, your mirror is slow :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: shut up, k?
<yofel> bah
 * yofel hits debfx
<yofel> Unpacking kde-wallpapers-default (from .../kde-wallpapers-default_4%3a4.7.0-0ubuntu1~natty1~ppa2_all.deb) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-wallpapers-default_4%3a4.7.0-0ubuntu1~natty1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Horos/contents/images/1920x1200.png', which is also in package kde-wallpapers 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure, the main archives are slow
<yofel> or wait, sorry debfx
<yofel> that never made it into the archive
<Quintasan> apachelogger: add bash <target> to kubotu k?
<shadeslayer> yofel: you better watch out in tf2 now :P
<debfx> ouch!
<Quintasan> yofel is playing TF?
<yofel> Quintasan: not yet
<Quintasan> How about we raid some server after we release 4.7?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if he does, in the future
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: archive not fixed either, I just had natty ninjas enabled too which had the right package 
<yofel> needs scott to look at NEW
<shadeslayer> yus, so archives are broken -> alert +1
<yofel> I'm looking at too many archives at the same time @_@
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> fun, add staging to natty -> 79 removals ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> want me to test the natty upgrade too?
<yofel> wait a bit
<yofel> then help me testing kdepim with 4.6 first
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> but iirc i have KDE PIM 4.7 on the old machine
<yofel> ah
 * shadeslayer starts writing ugly workarounds around QML and Plasma
<yofel> Quintasan: NM seem fun -.-
<yofel> *seems
<yofel> great, now I have 275 removals
<yofel> progress
<yofel> bah, the kdepim packages obviously depend on kde-runtime :S
<yofel> apachelogger: we can't conveniently say that people that want 4.7 on natty are adventurous enough for kdepim 4.7? ^^
<apachelogger> no we cant
<yofel> thought as much...
<yofel> then I'll need to write some dummy packages
<Quintasan> yofel: rebuild implies more removals?
<yofel> no, NM failed to build
<yofel> the removals were about kdepim
<Quintasan> :S
<_Groo_> is it safe to upgrade from ninja now? :D
<_Groo_> or wallpapers still breaking stuff?
<yofel> no, ~safe - unless you don't want kdepim
<yofel> although NM seems broken
<_Groo_> nm using 0.9 branch doesnt work with 0.8
<_Groo_> which is the one in natty correct?
<_Groo_> you need to get 0.8 branch and recompile with 4.7
<yofel> we didn't backport the applet, but it didn't work and the rebuild just failed
<_Groo_> the author warned the 0.9 branch isnt compatible with 0.8
<yofel> I know, nm 0.8 and 0.9 are totally incompatible
<_Groo_> yofel: from what i see its the 0.9 branch
<yofel> huh?
<_Groo_> 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa1 
<_Groo_> i think you guys need to pull from the 0.8 master tag
<_Groo_> for natty
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> Quintasan: . . .
<_Groo_> since natty is using 0.8 :P
<_Groo_> and oneiric uses 0.9 :D
<Quintasan> FFS
<yofel> ah no
<yofel> _Groo_: the natty main package is named 0.9 too
<yofel> for whatever reason
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> natty has 0.9 uploaded apparently
 * yofel just uploaded kde-dummy 0~ppa1
<yofel> totally innovative
<_Groo_> plasma-widget-networkmanagement                                      0.10~git20100406-0ubuntu1
<_Groo_> in natty
<_Groo_> beats me
<_Groo_> gotta love random version numbers :D
<yofel> where the hell did you get that from
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 296 kB
<_Groo_> huuu nvm
<_Groo_> its my own build :P from git...
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: now bakc to your question - there are no known issues with OpenGL ES for mesa users with at least 7.11
<_Groo_> based on the 0.8 tag
<yofel> fun
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Great. And file wise?
<_Groo_> i upped it to 10... cause im lazy :P and 0.9 would screw me over if i put 0.8
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: what do you mean "file wise"?
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: *.desktop for effects
<_Groo_> yofel: but back to the subject
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: KWin GL ES has all effects that normal kwin has?
<_Groo_> yofel: i read in the developer blog you need to get 0.8 master cause he did some changes for 4.7 and he also forked 0.9 cause its incompatible with 0.8
<_Groo_> yofel: or something very similar
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: all except logout, but it does not get loaded even if the desktop file is installed
<yofel> great....
<yofel> _Groo_: can you make a snapshot for us?
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Great.
<_Groo_> yofel: not from work
<_Groo_> yofel: my stupid proxy doesnt suppoort svn/git
<yofel> ah, let's leave it to Quintasan then
<_Groo_> yofel: let me try to track down the blog post, might make things easier for ya guys
<mgraesslin> and also back to yofel: do you see an issue with having a build dep on OpenGL|OpenGL ES?
<yofel> mgraesslin: I know there are people that might prefer not to have that, but from our POV it wouldn't matter
<_Groo_> yofel: this is is blog http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/04/plasma-nm-bluetooth-tethering.html
<mgraesslin> yofel: yeah well Gentoo, but I just replied to that :-)
<yofel> yeah ^^
<mgraesslin> the only ones noticing when it breaks
<yofel> _Groo_: oh, we're getting bluetooth support, cool :D
<_Groo_> yofel: latest post even says whats the recomended snapshot for both master and 0.9 branch
<_Groo_> just go back to the root/index
<_Groo_> scroll down the post...
<yofel> ah thanks
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<_Groo_> yofel: end story if i got it right... 0.9 branch only works with 0.9, 0.8 MASTER works with 0.8 for both 4.6 and 4.7, but you need a pretty recent 0.8 master for it to compile in 4.7
<yofel> seems so
<_Groo_> since hes doing all work in 0.9 and backporting what he can to 0.8
<Quintasan> so we need a snapshot for natty?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: prolly quin
<yofel> yep, see the hashes on the blog
<_Groo_> see the blog
<yofel> we should probably update the nm09 package in O too
<_Groo_> go to the bottom of the last post, and try the snapshot for 0.8 master he recommends
<yofel> ok, back to 80 removals from 275
<_Groo_> btw calligra weekly snapshot is ready :)
<_Groo_> they are renaming the new names to calligra<name> i wonder why ;)
<_Groo_> before gnome trolls start shipping word, flow and plan too XD
<yofel> DS will be fun ^^
<_Groo_> ds?
<yofel> desktop summit
<_Groo_> ah yes
<_Groo_> pitty i cant attend
<_Groo_> im poor, and no one sponsors me, not even my boss :P
<yofel> ah, I'm ~98% sure I can go
<_Groo_> yofel: being the 2% chance of being hit by a bus?
<yofel> no, depending what comes out of an appointment tomorrow, I won't go into details
<_Groo_> Oracle values open source and will continue to work with open source communities, but it is driven by customer needs and solutions
<_Groo_> ah... like the king in game of thrones said... dont listen to anything that comes before a BUT
<yofel> that re OOo?
<_Groo_> about opensource in oscon
<yofel> ah
<_Groo_> readying... dont listen dont listen ... BUT it is driven by customer needs and solutions
<_Groo_> which means, dont trsut them, fork the, stay away from them
<yofel> is there something we didn't fork yet?
<_Groo_> virtualbox
<_Groo_> so far so good
<yofel> well, that's still usable
<_Groo_> lets see how far the poor guys can go before they are "outsourced for innovation"
<_Groo_> or some other stupid line with innovation, customer satisfaction and beat the competition in it
<yofel> well, at least we here are only pretty loosly bound to canonical ^^
<_Groo_> canonical for the better or the worse IS a open source company
<_Groo_> with a dictator for life, but still
<_Groo_> oracle is a shark, always was always will be
<yofel> someone take the right to name the releases away from him and I'm happy
<_Groo_> yofel: lol
<yofel> yay, down to 1 removal
<_Groo_> yofel: im waiting for the day he says kubuntu will use unity by default :D
<_Groo_> yofel: not that will change anything but... 
<yofel> now I want to hit the one that split kate out of kdelibs -.-
<yofel> _Groo_: we'll fork kubuntu .P
<yofel> :P
<_Groo_> yofel: kate binary or libkate?
<_Groo_> yofel: no need
<yofel> libkatepartinterfaces4
<_Groo_> yofel: just ship kde as default... and leave unity 2d (whatever name) for the noobs
<yofel> true
<_Groo_> yofel: wha? why did they take kate out of kdelibs?
<yofel> _Groo_: ask... *whoever*
 * _Groo_ invokes the kde god, aseigo appear before me!
<yofel> now we at least have a fun circular dep: kdelibs5-plugins dep on katepart, kate build-deps on kdelibs
<_Groo_> oh yeah i forgot
<_Groo_> aseigo
<_Groo_> aseigo
<_Groo_> aseigo
<_Groo_> didnt work :P
<_Groo_> maybe i need to wait a few minutes
<yofel> now what do I do...
<_Groo_> yofel: lol poor yofel :D
<yofel> put kate together with kdepim and hope it'll break nothing when used with 4.6?
<_Groo_> yofel: but kate client will work? what if ppl doenst install kdepim?
<yofel> _Groo_: situation: we'll have 4.7 in backports, and pim 4.7 in experimental. Now: try using 4.6.5 from updates with pim 4.7
<_Groo_> yofel: how about make a libkatepackage and link to there?
<yofel> would still require backporting kate, but I could throw the other binaries out I guess
<_Groo_> yofel: so if you use  4.7 and pim4.7 you dont need to do squat
<_Groo_> and if you use 4.6.x and pim4.7 put that package as dependency
<yofel> _Groo_: yes, you don't. But this is about 4.6.5 + the people that have experimental already on
<_Groo_> read above :D
<yofel> if anyhow possible I don't want to totally foobar their system
<_Groo_> the package would be precisely for that scenario
<_Groo_> if we cant break users desktops why do we do all this much work? thats my motivation... 
<_Groo_> my ultimate price is to totally crash linux dekstop
<_Groo_> linus*
<yofel> you are using oneiric, are you?
<_Groo_> natty
<yofel> you're boring
<_Groo_> k ill do something else
<yofel> :P
<_Groo_> but think about what i said... libkatewhatever for kdepim4.7 with 4.6x as dependency.. and dont toucha  thing for kde4.7 with kdepim 4.7
<yofel> I already have dummy packages, but this would be an issue of versioning
<yofel> or well, I could use 4.6.10 or so I guess
<yofel> I'm not convinced that would work though
 * yofel looks at symbol files
<shadeslayer> i feel like jumping off the top of my house
<yofel> you can't be worse off than me right now
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> been trying to get my plasmoid to connect to my dataengine
<shadeslayer> nothing
<Quintasan> yofel: For master branch: bb6e3b82dd23f05df8d875627622195e291b5a6d
<Quintasan> We want this?
<yofel> I would say so
<shadeslayer> i'm sleeping
<shadeslayer> night guys
<yofel> gn 
<Quintasan> where the hell is the code?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: gn
<yofel> git clone kde:networkmanager ?
<bambee> shadeslayer: night
<Quintasan> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> ah well, I'll backport kate and just install the lib
<yofel> let's see what break
<yofel> *breaks
<yofel> 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1~natty1~ppa1~exp1 is also a fun version
<Quintasan> yofel: How do I do this shit?
<Quintasan> git branch bb6e3b82dd23f05df8d875627622195e291b5a6d ?
<yofel> uh, git checkout or reset I think
<yofel> lemme try
<yofel> use checkout
<yofel> and ignore the detached head warning
<bambee> Quintasan: what do you want to do ?
<Quintasan> bambee: create a snapshot of plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Quintasan> bb6e3b82dd23f05df8d875627622195e291b5a6d
<Quintasan> this one
<bambee> it's not possible via gitweb?
<Quintasan> *shurg*
<bambee> (usually git web interfaces have a "create tarball" button somewhere)
<bambee> (at least it's possible with cgit)
<Quintasan> yofel: Should I name it 0.8 or still 0.9?
<yofel> obviously 0.9 or how do you expect apt to downgrade
 * bambee blames gitweb.k.o
<yofel> they use quickgit, no idea if that can do it
<bambee> Quintasan: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commit&h=bb6e3b82dd23f05df8d875627622195e291b5a6d    this one?
<Quintasan> I got it
<bambee> click on "snapshot"
<bambee> ;)
<bambee> magic :D
<yofel> good to know
<Quintasan> phailed
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> kubuntu_05_save_autoconnect_settings.diff
<Quintasan> THIS PATCH
<bambee> already applied on upstream?
<Quintasan_> not really
<yofel_> patches are the art of increasing the pain caused by the system to a user and developer to never seen heights
<Quintasan> DIE
<Quintasan> DIE
<Quintasan> DIE
<Quintasan> IN A FIRE
<Quintasan> Uploading
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> yofel: Why didn't we fucking checked the buildlog?
<Quintasan> it installs .so.4.6.0 T_T
<yofel> I would still take a snapshot, he *did* fix 4.7 related bugs
<Quintasan> k
<yofel> s/would/should/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "I should still take a snapshot, he *did* fix 4.7 related bugs"
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> I'm too tried
<yofel> *tired
<Quintasan> CURSES
 * Quintasan grabs Dr. Pepper
<maco> Quintasan: curses or ncurses?
<Quintasan> I think ncurses
<Quintasan> yofel: This "fixed" nm is even more broken
<Quintasan> yofel: https://i76193716.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/76193716/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svngit20110728-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=758a6a9bedb617f2ee8feb0b2d6d0b5b
<yofel> just great
 * yofel tries to build here
 * yofel tries his kdpim attempt in the meanwhile
<bambee> woo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAqRR5aaLUY
<yofel> people have too much free time
 * yofel wonders why the hell it's 12:11 AM here
<yofel> tons TODO and I need to get some sleep soon -.-
<yofel> Quintasan: IMO it's the kubuntu_05 patch that breaks it
<yofel> just building without it
<yofel> which seems to have been cherry picked from upstream in the first place
<yofel> ok, at least the upgrade to kdepim didn't barf
<yofel> ok, kate, kile and kdevelop work so kate shouldn't be broken
<yofel> hm, kmail runs too
<yofel> "using KDE Platform Version 4.7.00 (4.7.0)"
<yofel> fun version
<yofel> ok, this is usable, hurray
<yofel> hm, knetworkmanager is gone here too...
<yofel> k, fixed and uploaded
 * yofel goes to bed and continues 4.7 tomorrow
<debfx> apachelogger: I've finally implemented the source package => desktop file gettext domain mapping in pkg-kde-tools: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pkg-kde-tools/pkg-kde-tools/revision/326
<apachelogger> debfx++
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-29
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong
 * ScottK will try to look at New as well.
<LaserJock> anybody happen to know why i would be getting  old nasty gnome notifications in KDE instead of in the KDE notification thingy?
<LaserJock> well, I guess I should say, in addition to the the KDE notifications
<ScottK> LaserJock: Because you have notify-osd installed and it's not behaving politely?
<LaserJock> ScottK: hmm, well that's not good :-)
<ScottK> No.  It's not.
<ScottK> Wait, you said old Gnome notifications ...
<ScottK> So notify-osd/libnotify
<LaserJock> it's the old pre-notify-osd notifications, the yellow boxes
<LaserJock> I'm having kde autostart gnome-setting-daemon for some other stuff, I would have thought that might have helped
<LaserJock> grepping the ps output for notify just gives me knotify4, should a notify-osd process be running?
<LaserJock> ScottK: so do GNOME apps have notifications in KDE if notify-osd is uninstalled?
<LaserJock> so far I'm just using pidgin and xchat so I don't know if it's something specific to the messaging indicator
<micahg> LaserJock: try grepping for notif
<compugirl> kde 4.7 for natty packages ready?
<LaserJock> micahg: I get knotify4 and notification-daemon
<LaserJock> I'm guessing notification-daemon could be providing the nasty yellow bubbles?
<micahg> LaserJock: right :)
<compugirl> Anyone know shen to expect kde 4.7 packages?
<compugirl> edit when
<LaserJock> hmm, so I need to figure out why  it's starting up notification-daemon, I wonder if that's because I'm using GDM
<micahg> probably, notify-osd provides notification-daemon
<LaserJock> I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767740 which says it happens when kwin crashes
<LaserJock> micahg: thanks, I try switching to KDM for a while and see if that works
<micahg> oh, gdm w/KDE?
<LaserJock> yeah
<micahg> LaserJock: do you have something that needs notification-daemon?
<LaserJock> I have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed and GDM
<LaserJock> pidgin and xchat
<micahg> LaserJock: on oneiric?
<LaserJock> no, natty
<micahg> ah
<micahg> in oneiric, plasma-widgets-workspace provides it
<LaserJock> hmm, doesn't seem like it does in natty
<micahg> nope
<LaserJock> you think oneiric's version would be installable on natty?
<micahg> idk, but probably could qualify for an SRU if someone wants to drive it
<yofel> micahg: should be doable, that was a regression IIRC
<yofel> morning
<Quintasan> Good morning
 * Quintasan goes to fix nm
<Quintasan> yofel: You fixed that?
<Quintasan> Thanks.
<yofel> I dumped the patch
<Quintasan> I woke up and thought about the same thing.
<yofel> changelog said it was a cherry-pick anyway
 * Quintasan goes to test upgrade now
 * Quintasan grabs a Dr. Pepper as well
<Quintasan> kubotu: order Dr. Pepper for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides dr. pepper down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> Is there a PolicyKit KDE GSoC project?
 * Quintasan can never stop grumbling about that
<yofel> how would that look like? "Project: convert polkit from a PITA to something usable" ?
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> yofel: Now it (NM) works
<yofel> yay
<Quintasan> Somebody should get a release announcement
<yofel> I've started with it, but I've only got a few mins left, after that I'll be at home in  probably 4-5h
<yofel> do some more testing till then
<Quintasan> I'm testing
<Quintasan> Gotta do some more stuff like KMail
<Quintasan> Hmm, KMail2 even works now
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> yeah, seems so (was surprised too)
<yofel> I removed pim from ninjas so that doesn't get copied by mistake, the packages for experimental are in staging right now
<yofel> I'm gone for now then, happy testing
<bambee> morning
<bambee> question: where is kde-workspace-data ?
<bambee> (4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2)
<bambee> I've accidently removed kde-workspace-bin and kde-window-manager (I am an idiot), and I cannot install kde-workspace-bin 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2 because kde-workspace-data 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2 is missing
<debfx> bambee: an archive admin needs to accept it
<bambee> debfx: don't worry, I am forcing the install with dpkg
<bambee> kde-workspace-bin 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 depends on kde-workspace-data 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2 => It's just a revision bump, it should work
<bambee> (until it's fixed correctly)
<kallu> exit
<bambee> debfx: problem solved
<bambee> yofel: did we find a solution for the meeting, finally?
<yofel> see ML, the meeting is today
<bambee> arf :'(
<bambee> so I need to schedule another one after DS
<yofel> just schedule a new one, DS starts next friday, so plenty of time
<bambee> ok
 * yofel does another dep check on PIM
<yofel> works fine too
<yofel> bbl
<yofel> hm, plasma-widget-quickaccess is being removed here
 * yofel goes rebuilding
<yofel> fancytasks rebuilt too
<sheytan> Heya
<sheytan> is 4.7 building for natty? :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: It is built, we are testing
<sheytan> Quintasan great :)
<Quintasan> yofel: Are we having a kubuntu-dev meeting today or not?
<yofel> I did send a mail that we're having one
<yofel> any wiki page I need to update?
<yofel> the procedure doesn't say so
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | kubuntu-dev meeting today at 09:00 PM UTC | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<yofel> good idea
<Tm_T> 2100 UTC that is?
<yofel> yes
<bambee> well, I am busy for the weekend. I am back sunday in the evening
<yofel> ok, now let's try to install full 4.7 on natty
<linuxrocks> are 4.7 packages out yet?
<yofel> nope
<yofel> bah, kde-icons-mono failed
<linuxrocks> dependancy problems? OpenSuse and fedora seem to have had packages for ages?
<yofel> no, overwrite error (file conflict with the 4.6.5 packages)
<yofel> and they a) do the packaging differently b) have a larger team I think
<linuxrocks> hmm maybe a different ppa for 4.7 then would work
<yofel> linuxrocks: the packages are done, there simply wasn't enough testing yet
<debfx> apachelogger: the split tarballs use a desktop_<module>_<name> scheme for the gettext domain, so we are currently not importing any upstream translations for those
<yofel> as my failure just now shows pretty well
<linuxrocks> ok
<linuxrocks> Maybe packaging a release like 4.7.1 for release will be easier as quirks would already be sorted out in the .0 release
<yofel> oh, 4.7.0 was already much easier than 4.6.90, 4.7.1 will be trivial
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 117 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump breaks/replaces on kmouth to catch 4.6.5 packages
<apachelogger> as long as someone writes scripts
<yofel> on my TODO list
<yofel> hm, might as well use the blueprint
<debfx> apachelogger: I do wonder why we don't just leave the desktop files as they are
<debfx> we constantly break the translations for little benefit
<apachelogger> now you know why ScottK and I do not wanna touch that stuff very much
<debfx> so what are the reasons for doing that in the first place?
<apachelogger> debfx: we can update translations after release
<apachelogger> also add new translations forcustomers in one single place
<yofel> anyone else who wants to do some testing? (esp. the pim stuff in staging)
<yofel> oh great, kdm crashed at logout :(
 * yofel wonders why he gets a resolution change between the KDM and ksplash wallpaper
<yofel> or rather seems to be different scaling
<debfx> apachelogger: we can update translations with the KDE SRU exception
<debfx> I'd rather have customers feed translations back to upstream
<apachelogger> debfx: the point of updates past release is also past kde supportance
<Quintasan> yofel: PIM stuff works rather well here
<Quintasan> yofel: I want to use kopypackages
<Quintasan> tell me when to mash the enter button
<debfx> apachelogger: I doubt that this is a practical issue, I would want some data on how many translations are updated post kde support
<yofel> Quintasan: well, PIM works reasonably enough, and I can't see any dep issues
<yofel> so feel free to kopy -a staging to experimental
<muntiKubu> yofel: kde-window-manager and kde-workspace* being held back?
<apachelogger> debfx: you should be talking to dpm really
<yofel> muntiKubu: that's oneiric?
<muntiKubu> yes
<yofel> haven't updated yet today, sec
<yofel> currently not here, but I've lost track of what package is installed from where @_@
<debfx> dpm: ^
 * dpm reads scrollback
<yofel> apachelogger, debfx: you guys have some time to do natty 4.7 testing?
<muntiKubu> yofel: bec of = dep on *0ubuntu1 build.  wouldn't it be better if dep >= simce there would be  more "0ubuntun+1" build coming?
<apachelogger> yofel: define testing
<yofel> no, I believe that dep should be that tight
<apachelogger> also: if it breaks my system my gsoc mentor will come after you
<apachelogger> now that he lives in germany that is a real threat actually
<yofel> ah k, well, WFM :P
<muntiKubu> just a thought..:(
<apachelogger> yofel: from what ppa?
<dpm> debfx, so is the question whether it makes sense to do an SRU of translations? And that you are saying that you'd like upstream stats on which have been updated? I think you can only get the stats from upstream, but in any case, unless it is a huge amount of work, I'd just go for it
<yofel> apachelogger: ninjas
<yofel> muntiKubu: seems like it's still stuck in NEW
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<muntiKubu> also what's that huge empty space in calendar from plasma digital clock on systray?
<debfx> dpm: the questions is if we should continue to move the translations of desktop files into gettext/language packs
<debfx> it's quite fragile and no one really maintains it
<yofel> muntiKubu: seems to have to do with korganizer, if you go to settings -> calendar -> and uncheck "Display events" the space is gone
 * yofel goes finishing the 4.7 announcement
<muntiKubu> yofel: thanks..
<Quintasan> yofel: Copied
<yofel> thanks :)
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, can you check whether you can add new events in korganizer?
<yofel> I can in O, but not in natty
<Quintasan> natty
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> testin
<yofel> ah, I have no default calendar o.O
<Quintasan> no default calendar here too
<yofel> akonadi is running though...
<Quintasan> works when I add a default calendar
<Quintasan> ohshi
<Quintasan> bbl
<apachelogger> yofel: install done
<apachelogger> all goody
 * apachelogger does not dare reboot
<yofel> bah, built against wrong assuan btw., fixed
<yofel> hm, other than kdepim I can't find any issues though
<yofel> how does that mess of software call itself these days in *short* ? Can one still use SC?
<apachelogger> irssi <3
<apachelogger> yofel: you broke my install
<apachelogger> kde-workspace shite got removed on upgrade, or not installed or something
<yofel> why?
<apachelogger> how would I know
<yofel> is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if qapt were to implement support for apturl we could get rid of apturl ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: well, not anymore its not
<yofel> then try to install it
<apachelogger> so I did
<yofel> does that pull it back in?
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: go away!
<apachelogger_> yofel: seems me system is back
<apachelogger_> network manager seems utterly broken though
 * yofel realizes he didn't test the 4.7 + pim 4.4 combination
<apachelogger_> can't detect shit
<yofel> Quintasan: and NM works for you?
<apachelogger> apachelogger_: bstd
<apachelogger_> my pager is kaput though
 * apachelogger_ breaks his qtcreator while he is at it
 * yofel reboots into natty on his notebook
<stefan`> apachelogger: kde-workspace-bin : Depends: kde-workspace-data (= 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<yofel> that's oneiric and needs ScottK
<stefan`> apachelogger: this is why workspace, window-manager and kubuntu-desktop get removed
<stefan`> apachelogger: ... if you use apt-get, that is
<apachelogger> yofel: ^ fix my stuff
<yofel> I'll see if I can debug NM in a bit, as for deps nothing's broken here
<apachelogger> yofel: I think the solid parts got moved out of workspace
<apachelogger> so supposedly we just need a newer version of knm
<yofel> we *did* use a new snapshot
<yofel> that's if Quintasan exported the right hash
<apachelogger> or maybe that broke it then :P
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> probably, but the old one was broken too
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/07/plasma-nm-bugs-fixed-after-465.html
<Quintasan> bb6e3b82dd23f05df8d875627622195e291b5a6d <- master
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure I can copypaste tag just fine
 * Quintasan test 4.7.0 on his machine
<yofel> yay, kwin crahs
<Quintasan> hmmm
<yofel> true, NM is crap
<Quintasan> yofel: Krusader needs to be fixed
<Quintasan> depends on libkonq5a
<yofel> true, was in a hurry before. kmess too
<yofel> that should be all of the rdeps then
<Quintasan> yofel: Isn't NM crap no matter what we do?
<yofel> well, according to lamarque it *should* work... somehow
<Quintasan> We're experiencing something totally opposite here :S
<Quintasan> Well, I'm off to buy food and additional RAMz
<Quintasan> bbl
<yofel> /usr/lib/kde4/solid_networkmanager09.so in oneiric
<yofel> now let's find the natty one
<yofel> I think I know what happened, need to testbuild kde-workspace
<apachelogger> could someone fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/754942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 754942 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "The qmltooling/tcpserver plugin is missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * apachelogger cant do debugging!
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I knew it...
<yofel> # list-missing files result:
<yofel> -./usr/lib/kde4/solid_networkmanager07.so
<yofel> fixing
<yofel> kmess and krusader rebuild up too
<ScottK> kde-wallpapers accepted.
<ScottK> kde-workspace too
<yofel> some proofreading appreciated: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/47an.png
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'd say that either use "Oneiric and Natty" or "11.10 and 11.04" 
<shadeslayer> and follow that convention everwhere
<yofel> That's how jr did it, I prefer 11.04 and 11.10, but 11.10 doesn't exist before october, so oneiric
<shadeslayer> looks good otherwise
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, its a pedantic fix ^_^
<shadeslayer> and, hey everyone :)
<yofel> right, hello ^^
<shadeslayer> for some reason i have to boot into recovery and then start kdm, if i boot the stable kernel with the same args, my screen goes black when it tries to start KDM ... 
<yofel> welcome to everyone's favourite black screen on boot issue
<allee> ScottK: thx!! so only matter of archive update until kubuntu-desktop can installed again.
<shadeslayer> known issue?
<shadeslayer> i didn't know that
<yofel> well, I think it's kms related, pops up in #+1 every now and then
<yofel> try nomodeset 
<shadeslayer> yofel: tried that, and it works with single nomodeset, just using nomodeset doesn't work
<yofel> even more fun...
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw upgrade still wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> *now* blame your mirror ^^ (I think)
<shadeslayer> nope, i'm using the main archives
<yofel> then find out what's broken, I've too many PPAs here...
<shadeslayer> yeah will debug in a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/103267/ << here's something to look at, bbian
<shadeslayer> s/bbian/bbiab/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "http://paste.kde.org/103267/ << here's something to look at, bbiab"
<allee> yofel: add packages to 'kde pim 4.7 won't be ship ...  SC packages ...'    kde pim is now officially shippedwith SC, but not our pkgs
<yofel> good catch
<yofel> now reads "... won't be shipped together with our KDE SC 4.7 packages ..."
<yofel> apachelogger: who's the admin of those auto-generated todo pages using the blueprints again?
<allee> shadeslayer: isn't this the kde-workspace{-data,-bin} version mismatch?   Try apt-get install kdeworkspace-bin
<apachelogger> yofel: chrisjohnston
<allee> shadeslayer: or apt-cache policy kde-workspace-{bin,data}  # still not same version in oneiric
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> allee: yofel http://paste.kde.org/103285/
<yofel> ok, NM not totally broken anymore
<yofel> now I would appreciate it if it would show me some networks...
<shadeslayer> aha found the problem
<mfraz74> any ideas what is causing the places panel in dolphin to have a black background?
<shadeslayer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shadeslayer>  kde-workspace-bin : Depends: kde-workspace-data (= 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<allee> shadeslayer: -data is not available as 0ubuntu2.   AFAIU scott approved the missing version so archive should be udated soon
<shadeslayer> allee: yeah :)
<yofel> apachelogger: NM fixed, you need to logout though
<apachelogger> not again!
<apachelogger> zomg
<yofel> well, try it without, but restarting plasma gave me no networks :/
<apachelogger> course not youd' have to restart kded 
<shadeslayer> did you refresh the cache ? :P
<yofel> oops, true
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like did you see my latest outburst of madness?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no ... should i ?
<apachelogger> of course
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/phonon-qml-glslrgb32-speed-experiment.mp4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've be busy poking my shiny plasmoid to connect to my Dataengine
<apachelogger> sounds like porn really
 * yofel has been busy fixing 4.7
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: QML does not like Plamsma dataengines it seems
<apachelogger> qml likes everything
<yofel> and here I wanted to do some docs recap for the meeting later -.-
<apachelogger> it is javascript after all
<shadeslayer> true, but then why does it not want to read my dataengine? :P
<apachelogger> oh right, I'll likely not be able to make the meeting
<yofel> :(
<yofel> what's up?
<apachelogger> friend having birthday
<apachelogger> to hell with social obligations I say
<yofel> ah, then I'll forgive you ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: I can drop some questions by mail if you want :P
<yofel> uh... sure...
<yofel> ok... with NM fixed. Any issues that need to be taken care of? I'm done with my list
<mfraz74> any ideas http://imagebin.org/165453 ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we need to include the moc only when subclassing from QObject?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: 0.o
<yofel> +1
<yofel> mfraz74: any change if you disable compositing?
<shadeslayer>  ... or restart kwin ?
<mfraz74> yofel: none
<yofel> never seen something like that till now
<mfraz74> it is like that when I boot the netbook
<mfraz74> have it on 2 netbooks, but no other device
<shadeslayer> possible driver bug?
<yofel> would be my guess too, but I'm really guessing
<shadeslayer> likewise
<mfraz74> don't remember seeing it before upgrade to 4.6.5
<yofel> I could try to upgrade my backup flash install later and try it on my eeePC
<yofel> but that'll have to wait
<mfraz74> where would the settings for this sort of thing be stored?
<mfraz74> odd that it only seems to be affecting the places panel in both dolphin and in the "save as" window
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a sec?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should not need to include the moc at all
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<apachelogger> RTFM
 * apachelogger has had an itchy nose all day long and doesn't know why
<mfraz74> if I drag the places panel outside of dolphin the background is transparent as in the quick access browser
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was looking at a techbase tutorial which said that you need to include the moc because we are subclassing from QObject
<shadeslayer> whereas Qt docs said that you don't have to, which is why i asked
<apachelogger> where do qt docs say that?
<apachelogger> where does techbase say that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/2vrbH.png >> thats my dataengine, and http://paste.kde.org/103291/ is my plasmoid, any ideas why its not working?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/DataEngines << techabase docs that say i need to include moc
<apachelogger> ok, not all that wrong
<apachelogger> so where does Qt say you don't need the include?
<shadeslayer> yeah trying to find where i saw that
<apachelogger> import Qt 4.7
<apachelogger> you should import QtQuick 1.0 really
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: #plasma
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah one sec
<shadeslayer> i think i know how to fix it
<debfx> bah, stupid file overwrite errors
<yofel> debfx: got some still?
<yofel> or do you mean O?
<yofel> ok...
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's kstars?
<apachelogger> O O O your boat gently down the stream
<debfx> yofel: I've mixed up kde-workspace-data and kdebase-workspace-data
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: a) no one uploaded new indi to archives
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's it in the sense of backportability?
<shadeslayer> b) i've submitted my CMake patch to kstars upstream, waiting on their comments first
<yofel> since that's about the last thing that's left and possible to do
<shadeslayer> yofel: jr had packages for natty, i forward ported two of those to oneiric
<shadeslayer> so natty actually has better indi support than oneiric
<shadeslayer> everything else indi is FTBFS on O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the video player looks slow
<shadeslayer> but neat anyways
<yofel> shadeslayer: what needs to be done for natty 4.7 then?
<shadeslayer> yofel: dirty fix : copy over jr's package and make kstars build with those
<shadeslayer> proper fix: upload the 2 packages we have for oneiric into archives and backport those to natty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is slow?
<apachelogger> the scrolling
<yofel> shadeslayer: can I just backport those before they're in the archive? (the bindings aren't either)
 * apachelogger notes that QGV is pretty much dying from all the update requests from all over the scene
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the video looks like its stuttering
<shadeslayer> yofel: if they build, i don't see why not
<apachelogger> perhaps on the video of the video *shrug*
<shadeslayer> but kstars won't pick up indi without my findINDI.cmake patch
<shadeslayer> http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/102119/
<yofel> is that in the O package?
<shadeslayer> i haven't uploaded the O package yet, i'm waiting for upstream to comment on that
<yofel> if not I would say we just delay it, I just checked and old kstars works fine with 4.7
<shadeslayer> upstream says that they will look at it in a couple of hours, so we could just release kstars after we release the rest of 4.7
<yofel> ack
<yofel> if nobody has any new breakage to report I'll copy the packages then
<yofel> apachelogger, Quintasan ^
 * yofel goes merging kde-l10n branches
<apachelogger> sure why not
<yofel> apachelogger: how does your new script fetch the tarballs? you don't define the download location anymore
<yofel> ah, didn't read the script properly
<yofel> sry
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 100 * debian/ (config README.source build-l10n.sh changelog control rules) Merge changes from master branch for the 4.7 packages
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 101 * debian/ (changelog config) 4.7.0 release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 102 * debian/config fix used branch
<yofel> ok then, copying
<Quintasan> yofel: Copy em all!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tf2 in 45 minutes?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Not really, skateboarding, if it rains I'll join you in TF
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> ooops
<yofel> I won't be able to upload kde-l10n to backports... we're out of space
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> do we even upload l10n to backports?
<shadeslayer> iirc we didn't 
<yofel> the other backports have kde-l10n
<mfraz74> can anything be removed from the PPA?
<shadeslayer> dunno then
<yofel> well, it's 4.5.3 lucid and 4.6.2 maverick currently
<yofel> and KDE uses a lot of space
<micahg> debfx: can you revert your change from libjpeg-dev to libjpeg62-dev (as soon as my fix gets uploaded and built)?  libjpeg8 won't be providing the virtual package anymore
<yofel> wgrant: you think we can get yet another increase of space? it's already 10GiB
<Riddell> I'd remove the backports for anything other than the current release
<Riddell> if you want a new software you should upgrade to newer releases
<yofel> hm, I'll leave maverick in there, but I'll purge lucid
<shadeslayer> don't
<shadeslayer> yofel: the lucid packages were sponsored
<yofel> didn't yet...
<mfraz74> isn't lucid the LTS release?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> it is
<yofel> well, shadeslayer is right, had forgotten about that for a moment
<yofel> maverick it is then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: get us moar space :P
<mfraz74> how much more space is required?
<yofel> well, I pinged wgrant, he should know (I hope
<yofel> mfraz74: ~2G I would say
<yofel> at least including some buffer
<shadeslayer> 2-3 Gigs should be enough i guess
<Riddell> it's up to the launchpad sysadmins I think, you would need to open a question on answers.lp.net 
<Riddell> but as I say my view has been we should only keep backports around for the current release
<mfraz74> what does it mean when it says newer version available? can those packages be deleted?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: it means a newer version of the package has been uploaded in the archive for that release
<shadeslayer> so the archive package will superseed the one in the PPA
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: which means those packages can be removed from the PPA?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: not necessarily
<shadeslayer> it just means a newer version is available and you can bump the version of the package in your PPA to superseed the one in the archives
<yofel> kdepim for lucid can go though, lucid-updates has a newer one
<shadeslayer> yep
<mfraz74> i see you've only got .5GiB free
<girl_> When kde 4.7 backports is ready will I be able to revert changes with ppa-purge?
<yofel> that was the first batch, the script errored out in between, some more packages coming
<yofel> girl_: you _should_ be able to revert all package changes with ppa-purge. But if you want to revert your user configuration you should first make a backup of your ~/.kde folder
<girl_> yofel: ok thanks for the insight
<mfraz74> is Amarok 2.4.2 going to be in Oneric?
<yofel> ok, second batch arrived and is waiting for publishing
<mfraz74> repository size has reached 100%
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll go remove maverick, people really should upgrade to natty if they don't want the LTS
<yofel> and they should have the packages already installed anyway
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats fine with me
<yofel> good :)
<debfx> mfraz74: no, but 2.4.3 if someone packages it :)
<mfraz74> :)
<mfraz74> didn't think 2.4.3 is out yet
 * yofel will write kcleanppa over the weekend...
<yofel> anyway, goodbye mav
<mfraz74> bye bye maverick
<yofel> and all published https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=natty&batch=200 :D
<laksa> at last. its worth waiting
<yofel> enjoy :)
<yofel> translations coming once the janitor made some space...
<debfx> micahg: sure, if I can remember which packages I've changed ;)
<micahg> debfx: gwenview I think
 * debfx invokes reverse-build-depends
<mfraz74> how come if you view the failed to build log it is still showing karmic and jaunty?
<yofel> the database doesn't throw the history away
<yofel> only the actual package data is deleted, not it's traces in the database
<yofel> *its
<mfraz74> oh, so the 60 failed builds aren't necessary about the current available packages?
<girl_> all natty packages ready for upgrading an english kde installation of 4.6.5?
<yofel> yes
<girl_> 10.1 GiB (100.00%) of 10.0 GiB wink:
<mfraz74> girl_: i noticed that too
<yofel> it's soft-limit, you can't upload anymore, but the builds will still publish
<mfraz74> just tried to update - it wants to remove 16 packages including kde-window-manager
<yofel> mfraz74: get me the whole list
<mfraz74> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654609/
<yofel> mfraz74: any reason why it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop? (try with -V)
<girl_> mfraz74 try aptitude instead of apt-get
<mfraz74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654611/
<mfraz74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654612/
<yofel> the last one looks sane
<girl_> kdebase-workspace-data is missing from ppa
<yofel> that's replaced by kde-workspace-data
<girl_> ah ok
<girl_> but the announcement on kubuntu.org says 10hours ago kde 4.7 how is that possible it was only just built!
<yofel> I wrote it 10h ago, and drupal stupidly shows the time when I first pressed save, not when I published it :/
<girl_> kubuntu.org has copyright 2010 every year I file a bug report about that and it is changed in nov or dec then next year we have a new bug
<yofel> heh, where?
<girl_> down on the page
<girl_> © 2010 Canonical Ltd. and the Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon theme  Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<mfraz74> what happens regarding the removal of nepomukcontroller?
<yofel> mfraz74: that's now in -runtime I think
<yofel> or workspace, not sure
<mfraz74> yofel: so going ahead with  http://paste.ubuntu.com/654609/ should work?
<girl_> yofel: so the copyright will change in december :d
<LaserJock> anybody know when agateau is generally around?
<yofel> mfraz74: you had http://paste.ubuntu.com/654612/ at one point, that's more correct
<yofel> I think your digikam2 package confuses apt
<mfraz74> yofel: sorry, that's the one that i meant! pasted from the wrong URL
<yofel> as I can't reproduce that situation here
<girl_> let me try please wait rebooting fro windows
<mfraz74> digikam is 2.0 from https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<mfraz74> going to try it on my netbook first
<girl> refreshing repos
<yofel> hm, something else it seems, still doesn't remove kubuntu-desktop
<girl> what is the size of a general upgrade in mb
<yofel> depending on what you have installed 150-300MB I think (without debugging symbols)
<girl> with debugging symbols
<girl> 700 mb?
<yofel> can go up to 1GB I think, but 500-700 sounds reasonable
<laksa> 166 updates? can someone confirm?
<yofel> looks right, with kde-full I have 240 in my test setup right now
<laksa> cool
<LaserJock> what's the difference between kubuntu-ppa/ppa and kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<yofel> LaserJock: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<LaserJock> awesome, a wiki page for everything :-)
<mfraz74> 165 to upgrade here
<girl> Working fine. No broken dependencies, nothing to remove
<LaserJock> 156 upgraded, 39 newly installed, 11 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mfraz74> having problems installing libkdcraw20
<girl> Upgrade from 4.6.5 on natty with debugging symbols and qt development tools
<girl> Thanks a bunch Package Ninja's
<mfraz74> had to remove kdegraphics-strigi-plugins and kdegraphics-thumbnailers
<yofel> mfraz74: saw it, dpkg -r --force-depends libkdcraw-20
<yofel> should work then
<mfraz74> yofel: still not working
<yofel> what's wrong now?
<yofel> ah wait, digikam2 will pull that in again
<mfraz74> yes libkdcraw-20 is trying to overwrite libkdcraw.so.20.0.0
<yofel> right, that's the same module, in 2 differently named packages
<mfraz74> any ideas?
<yofel> great, the debian policy allows either libVERSION and lib-VERSION
<mfraz74> what a wonderful policy!
<ScottK> So what two packages provide it?
<yofel> our libkdcraw20 and the libkdcraw-20 from the other PPA
<yofel> IMO he should Break/Replace/Provide libkdcraw20, or add a transitional package
<yofel> or just rename his packages
<mfraz74> is there anything I can do to fix it my end?
<ScottK> Email "other PPA owner" and volunteer that they ought join us and help with official packages instead of maintaining their own.
<ScottK> mfraz74: Installing packages from random PPAs isn't generally a great idea.
<yofel> at least we don't support every little PPA out there, and have no intention of doing so
<LaserJock> ScottK: whaaa?!  I thought that was why PPAs were created ....
<LaserJock> :p
<yofel> PPA's were created to add an easy way to break user systems post-release ;)
<mfraz74> lol
<LaserJock> I thought it was an easy way to get root access to thousands of computers ....
<DarkwingDuck> Good morning guys
<ScottK> smokegen accepted.
<allee> mfraz74: AFAIU name-APIVERS is used with name ends with a number. Otherwise nameAPIVERS
<yofel> moin DarkwingDuck
<ScottK> Good afternoon DarkwingDuck
<yofel> allee: it says when it's "confusing" - that can mean anything...
<DarkwingDuck> So, now that I have stable internet again...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm Back :D
<mfraz74> i see phonon config is still broken ::(
<yofel> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html#s-sharedlibs-runtime - first paragraph
<yofel> btw - anyone an idea why the geolocation plugin is broken in digikam oneiric?
<yofel> not sure where to start looking
<yofel> just says "Geolocation using Marble not available"
<ScottK> libindi binaries accepted.
<allee> yofel: if one get's easily confused yes it can be anything.  Otherwise I would sign only the 'if ends with a number' argument ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: you have a link for that merge request by any chance?
<mfraz74> and I still get a warning when I try to setup social desktop with username and password
<yofel> allee: agreed (thinking of gtk naming for example)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks! 
<yofel> dputting kde-l10n
<mfraz74> if I bring up a window and then close it, the icon stays in the task manager
<mabl> hello, i did an upgrade to from 4.6.5 to 4.7, plasma is now crashing on login. I have no desktop whatsoever. Tracelog http://paste.kde.org/103369/ 
<girl> mabl try logging in to recovery mode and deleting plasma config file
<mabl> girl, thx - i did that - work
<girl> You're Welcome
<girl> mabl: Upgrade feedback please is everything working fine
<mabl> yes, up to now, everything is great (except that small grid container problem, but i guess that was by an external deb package, can't remember)
<laksa> i got the same thing here. plasma crash. 
<laksa> how you delete plasma config file? noob here
<girl> mabl: performance improvements?
<girl> laksa: boot in recovery mode or at login (kdm) select session type console login
<mabl> not that i can tell of, but since I have a brand new i7 laptop on intel ssd, i hardly have any performance problems
<girl> mabl:the type your username and password when prompted
<girl> then cd to your home folder
<yofel> laksa: the applet config file is ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<yofel> make a copy of it before deleting it though
<yofel> (in case it's not the problem)
<laksa> got it. 
<yofel> mabl: that grouping containment is part of kde-plasma-addons, so not external, but I'm clueless how to even try to reproduce that crash
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ping
<girl> yofel: Maybe it comes when a specific plasmoid is present and active?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Pong
<girl> some plasmoids tend to cause plasma to crash after upgrade
<ScottK> The issue with upgrade failures and plasma-config needs to be reported upstream.
<mabl> yofel, when i deleted the plasma-desktop-appletsrc, all plasmoids where reset. I now only activated the grid desktop, and got the crash again
<yofel> grid desktop, let's see
<girl> Will try to reproduce when mine installs: slow internet package here only 1 Mbit/s
<yofel> ok, that is trivial to reproduce
<laksa> after delete plasma config it work.
<girl> laksa: Glad to here it
<mabl> my brother also just tried it, it also crashes
<yofel> there are reports already
<yofel> kde bug 278222 , kde bug 278725 for example
<ubottu> KDE bug 278222 in general "Plasma-desktop crashes when selecting the "Grid Desktop" containment" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278222
<ubottu> KDE bug 278725 in general "grouping and grid desktop are crashing plasma" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278725
 * yofel adds some votes
<yofel> great, system-config-printer-kde broken
<yofel> or rather the python bindings
<yofel> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76243052/xsession-errors
<debfx> yofel: see http://bugs.debian.org/634860
<ubottu> Debian bug 634860 in python-qt4 "Please switch python-qt4 to dh_python2" [Serious,Open]
<yofel> ouch
<ScottK> Working on it.
<debfx> we could replace the kcm with a link to http://localhost:631‎/ ;)
<yofel> I'll try to force-downgrade pykde to 4.6.5 then for now
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: One moment
<yofel> kdebindings-4.6.5.orig.tar.bz2 *headdesk*
<Quintasan> >"Please switch python-qt4 to dh_python2"
<Quintasan> >dh_python2
<Quintasan> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT?
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-docs/bug804244/+merge/67796
<yofel> because everything else is deprecated
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 67796 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[EDGY] firefox crashed [@pthread_mutex_lock] [@Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity] (dup-of: 69931)" [High,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 69931 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "MASTER firefox crash [@NP_Shutdown] [@Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity] -- libflashplayer.so" [Medium,Triaged]
 * yofel throws everything except pykde out of kdebindings control
<ScottK> yofel: pykde is it's own source package now.  What are you doing?
<yofel> trying to downgrade it, which means using old kdebindings
<ScottK> Oh.
<yofel> OR I try to patch the old packaging into new pykde4...
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: Approved. Thank you again.
<LaserJock> so 4.7.0 fixed my gnome-app notification problem
<LaserJock> I'm a happy camper now
<ScottK> Great.
<Girl> KDE 4.7 PPA installation with muon ... seems to have stalled at 40% installing says running dpkg
<Jonno> Are there any particular reason plasma-wallpapers-addons in oneiric must depend on kde-wallpapers and kdewallpapers?
<Jonno> I mean, it contains plugins that I would use *instead* of the regular wallpapers provided by kde-wallpapers and kdewallpapers...
 * yofel does one last proofreading of his wiki page
<julianrabe> hi
<julianrabe> i'd like to set up my own .deb-repository
<julianrabe> and everything works fine expect the gpg-signing
<julianrabe> *except
<ScottK> Not really a Kubuntu specific topic.
<julianrabe> ok, so where sjulianrabe: should i go then? i already asked #debian and #kubuntu, last one sent me here
<ScottK> It's a general support question, so #ubuntu is the right IRC channel, but honestly you're unlikely to get much help there.  For something like that, docs on wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com are your best bet.
<julianrabe> ok, ill go there, thanks 
<JontheEchidna> Jonno: The weather wallpaper plugin uses wallpapers from those packages
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: i've sent you a request on tf2
<yofel> folks, meeting in 8mins, no tf2
<jtechidna> just rebooted into linux
<jtechidna> :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: same here ;)
<shadeslayer> oh kewl! meeting time
 * yofel gets this feeling of impending doom
<debfx> yofel: can't we hold the meeting in tf2?
<yofel> LOL
<yofel> since I never had time to set it up yet, probably not ^^
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw whats you steam id? i tried debfx and it didn't find anything :P
<yofel> Quintasan, Riddell, apachelogger_, ScottK, claydoh: dev meeting in 5 mins
<ScottK> yofel: Where's your wiki page
<yofel> ah, apachelogger_ said he'll be absent
<yofel> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> where be the meeting?
<yofel> not sure if -meeting is free, can we do it here? 
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be a problem
<yofel> it's quiet anyway
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | kubuntu-dev meeting today here at 09:00 PM UTC | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | kubuntu-dev meeting today here at 09:00 PM UTC (Now) | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<JontheEchidna> shall we begin, mentlegen?
<yofel> sure, who's there?
<yofel> o/
<Quintasan> \o
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: council ping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: council ping
<debfx> o/
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it's not a council meeting
<ScottK> \o
<shadeslayer> \o
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck told me he'd be away this afternoon anyway.
<shadeslayer> iirc likewise for apachelogger_
<ScottK> debfx: Ping
<ScottK> Oops
<ScottK> Nevermind
<JontheEchidna> heh
<ScottK> NCommander: kubuntu-dev meeting
<valorie> o/
<valorie> just a member, looking on
<yofel_> great timing *-.-
<Quintasan> Yeah, your Quassel Core never ceases to amaze me
<Quintasan> Disconnecting at most inappropriate time.
<ScottK> How about Riddell?
<Quintasan> And we need quorum...
<ScottK> Quorum is 3.
<Quintasan> Oh wait.
<yofel> seems like that's it looking at the people present
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> "majority of those present and at least 3)"
<JontheEchidna> if quorum isn't met by meeting's end we'll do the rest of the vote by ML
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers#Applying_for_kubuntu-dev_membership
<shadeslayer> btw i just completed a full upgrade to 4.7 ;)
<Quintasan> Wait debfx isn't here?
<ScottK> He is.
<Quintasan> Oh I see
<yofel> he is, so we have 4 (If I'm awake enough to count)
<ScottK> We have JontheEchidna, debfx, Quintasan, and me at least.
<debfx> i'm here (in tf2)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<yofel> interesting definition of "here"
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> anyway, anything left to do before I start?
<ScottK> No.
<yofel> OK
<Quintasan> Let the grilling commence
<yofel> Then here goes...
<yofel> As most of you should know, I'm Philip Muskovac, 24 and hereby apply for Kubuntu Dev membership
<yofel> My application can be found on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication
<ScottK> yofel: What's the worst packaging mistake you made that got into the archive?
<yofel> can't quite remember any major one, since every work from me has been rechecked, worst would probably be that I forgot to recheck the Python bindings for 4.7 today
<yofel> as they are pretty much unusable
<ScottK> What happened as a result?
<yofel> about 3 bug reports about the issue so far
<ScottK> What have you done to fix it?
<yofel> I've tested if the old python-kde4 package fixes the issue and decided to downgrade it, the build is still pending
 * Quintasan considers asking the default question
<ScottK> yofel: Is this in a PPA?
<yofel> ScottK: yes, the backports one
<Quintasan> yofel: What are symbol files and why do we maintain them?
<yofel> symbol files keep track of when in the package history a symbol was added to the library. When a new library is missing a symbol it will be shown and can then be investigated if it's private or not
<yofel> if not  it's a BIC and the library needs an SOVERSION bump
 * Quintasan thinks of Qt 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> how would you handle such a bump in packaging?
<yofel> also, the help dpkg-shlibdeps in deciding what the minimum version of the library is that an application that uses it needs to depend on
<ScottK> yofel: What are seeds and what do we use them for?
<debfx> yofel: and what happens when the version of the symbols are wrong (e.g. missing epoch or a typo)?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: now that we have the DebianABIManager, I would increase the X-Debian-ABI of the library which would manually increase the so version if upstream didn't bump it
<yofel> debfx: I fear I didn't look that case up...
<yofel> ScottK: seeds decide what ends up on the CD and DVD images which differs a bit from what the meta packages will pull in for the system (like adding filesystem tools or ubiquity to the disk)
<ScottK> So if you decide you want to change what's on the CD, how to you go about it?
<Quintasan> yofel: How do we handle overwrites and how do we replace packages?
<yofel> ScottK: I'm not quite sure actually, as I never touched the seeds yet, I know we have branches in ubuntu-seeds with the image specifications about it, but not quite how to edit them
<ScottK> yofel: OK.  We can talk about the mechanics later. 
<yofel> Quintasan: when a package replaces files in another package the new package needs to Break/Replace the other package with the appropriate version
<ScottK> yofel: Why not Conflicts/Replaces?
<yofel> That was used before, the current debian policy requires the use of Breaks/Replaces
<ScottK> When can you drop old Breaks or Conflicts/Replaces?
<yofel> when every release that needs them has been released, well bad said. The breaks replaces need to be cared about for LTS->LTS upgrades and upgrades between releases.
<yofel> or... when there is no supported upgrade way from the old package to the new one
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> When do packages end up in New?
<yofel> when that (source or binary) package has no previous version in the archive
<debfx> yofel: what do you need to do after you've uploaded a package that contained an SONAME bump?
<Quintasan> yofel: What do we do when upstream doesnt ship license copies or ships non-free stuff inside tarball?
<shadeslayer> beat them up
<shadeslayer> :p
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> debfx: investigate if any of the rdepends need to be rebuilt against the new package, mostly to reduce space since both libraries should be installable at the same time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You are next
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure, but i don't consider myself ready yet :(
<shadeslayer> anyways, it's yofel first
<yofel> Quintasan: go talk to them about the licensing and tell them what's missing, we can't upload anything to the archive that doesn't meet the licensing requirements of the policy
<Quintasan> yofel: What do you think about recent proposal to move our packaging branches to alioth?
<debfx> yofel: how do you ensure that the library packages are coinstallable?
 * Quintasan notes that isn't really a dev question but he is interested
<yofel> hm... it would make collaboration with the debian-qt-kde team easier, but at least the qt packaging needs to stay since we're not the only ones maintaining that now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: when did that happen? 0.0
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It didn't happen.  It's been discussused.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It didn't, I can't remember who but someone brought this up and I though it's fairly interesting
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, but where?
<ScottK> Here.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ofcourse it is, we get to use git! :D
<yofel> debfx: the package needs to have the new library so version in the package name so it has a different name, and mustn't have any files that the other package has as well. For the libraries that's not much of a problem since they'll have the so version in the file name
<yofel> iirc someone of the debian folks asked why we don't use git and the talk ended up in why we don't move to alioth
 * Quintasan likes that idea
 * shadeslayer will check logs later then
<yofel> shadeslayer: the #debian-qt-kde ones IIRC
<Riddell> hi, I guess missed the meeting
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hi, we're still grilling yofel
<yofel> Riddell: I'm in the middle of being grilled ~.~
<debfx> yofel: yep, so data files or plugins need to be in a different package
 * Quintasan adds some spices
<yofel> debfx: right, libname-data for arch-indep files, and -bin or -plugins for the other binary files
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have any questions?
<Riddell> yofel: what attracted you into kubuntu development?
 * Quintasan notes this is all-or-nothing type of question
<Quintasan> ^_^
<yofel> Quintasan: you're not making it easier you know
<Riddell> yofel: what is a SRU and what qualifies to have one done?
<yofel> Riddell: need to think back again, I've been a linux fan shortly since I started using it and the people here were pretty fun to watch even before I started contributing to kubuntu while I was still more in the ubuntu bugsquad. Since I wanted to learn how to package and wanted to give something back to my favorite desktop environment I decided to take the simple jobs that were suggested and have been enjoying myself a lot since then
<Riddell> good answer :)
<ScottK> yofel: How does the prospect of effectively having root access to every Kubuntu user's machine feel?
<ScottK> (there's an "easy" one)
<yofel> Riddell: SRU stands for Stable Release Update, and is the process of getting a bug fixed in an already released release during it's support timeframe. The bugs that qualify for it are serious issues like crashes, they need to have a minimal patch that only fixes that issue or are obviously safe
<yofel> (I probably forgot something...)
<yofel> ScottK: scary to be fully honest ^^
<ScottK> yofel: Good.
<ScottK> If it didn't I'd be worried.
<Riddell> yofel: are you going to come to UDS?
<yofel> Probably not, my educational plans don't have any free time during the UDS times at least for the next year, or at least for the UDS-P one, need to check my free times again once the date for UDS-Q is out
<yofel> if anything I'll be at DS now
<JontheEchidna> I feel ya. I'm only able to attend the summer UDS's as well
<Riddell> yofel gets a +1 from me for good knowledge and a keen contributor
<JontheEchidna> +1
<ScottK> +1 from me too.
<debfx> +1
<ScottK> debfx and Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> +1 He's doing magic in Project Neon as well
<Quintasan> Python magic at that
<ScottK> Is that everyone present?
<Quintasan> Looks like it
<ScottK> yofel: Congratulations.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please add him to kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> Note: I feel like jelly
<shadeslayer> yofel: congrats!!! :D
<yofel> THANKS!
<Quintasan> yofel: In case you ever wondered what happens when grilling goes the wrong way -> http://i.imgur.com/qfQw1.jpg
<micahg> yofel: congrats!
<debfx> yofel: congrats! :)
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for yofel
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to yofel.
<yofel> Quintasan: ROFL
<JontheEchidna> yofel: normal, should wear off after a bit :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> yofel: Don't forget: just because you can upload it, doesn't mean you should.  You can(and should) still ask questions.
<laksa> yofel: congrats!
<Riddell> done, welcome in
<Quintasan> yofel: Board the Kubuntu Warship!
 * yofel hugs debfx, JontheEchidna, Riddell, ScottK, micahg, laksa, Quintasan, shadeslayer and the rest
<shadeslayer> i thought we had a spaceship
<yofel> ScottK: sure, ping me when there's something to change in the seeds so I know how to do it
<Quintasan> yofel: Embrace the "jelly like feeling" with your whole jelliness
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: go install tf2 and shoot some people xD
 * Quintasan would like to chaging seeds as well
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: Can I demand ~omnomnom trigger in kubotu?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think warship is cooler since we are pirates working on arrrrrm
<Quintasan> and we apparently need rrrrrum
<ScottK> You can demand anything Quintasan.
<ScottK> Demanding and getting aren't at all the same thing.
<Quintasan> ScottK: True.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: true that
 * ScottK does mail.
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: Can I *get* ~omnomnom trigger?
<Quintasan> ScottK: So yeah, when there is something to be done in seeds ping yofel or me
<valorie> congratulations, yofel
<Quintasan> Oh while we are at it. Do we want telepathy-kde 0.1 in oneiric?
<Quintasan> >adridg: update to ! kde 4.7.0 in # kubuntu 11.04 hung at 66% done [80013372]
<yofel> Quintasan: people have asked about telepathy (today even)
<yofel> valorie: thanks :)
<Quintasan> yofel: Really? I'll upload to PPA for now
<yofel> Quintasan: you should sometimes read #kubuntu :P
<Quintasan> Indeed.
<micahg> ScottK: don't you need to copy devel-permissions on that e-mail as well?
<ScottK> micahg: I've no idea.  Feel free to forward it.
<micahg> interesting, it's part of the desktop team's policy, but not kubuntu's
<[ade]> Quintasan: i suppose identi.ca to IRC forwarding works :)
<Quintasan> [ade]: :) So what's exactly going on? Is it still 66%? What's the package on which it "hangs"?
<yofel> did you have a connection loss? 
<[ade]> i upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 and then to 11.04 today, then added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to the repositories, selected all updates, hit apply. it got to installing packages after downloading everything, and now sits there at 66%.
<[ade]> details shows me -- right now -- only a single entry for libkprintutils4.
<[ade]> earlier there was a long list there w/ some installed, some ready packages.
<[ade]> yofel: not that i know of; kpackagekit seemed to download everything just fine.
<yofel> :/
<yofel> didn't we have some debconf issues before? or was that fixed?
<Quintasan> Hmm
<yofel> [ade]: if you open a konsole, does 'ps auxw | grep deb' print something? or what does 'ps auxw | grep dpkg' print except the grep line?
<Quintasan> 4.7.0 is in backports?
<yofel> it is
<[ade]> yofel: /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 51 --configure <many packages snipped>
<yofel> that's about right...
<yofel> [ade]: what do you get if you run 'sudo strace -p $(pidof dpkg)' ?
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/0hlie.png \O/
<yofel> why do you have a frame in that form o.O?
<[ade]> yoful: hunh, outputs 'write(1, "\n", 1' which seems like a perfectly sensible write
<[ade]> i'd kill it and try again from a text login, but i'm afraid of leaving the machine in an intermediate state and being unable to log back in
<JontheEchidna> you're using kpackagekit you say?
<[ade]> jon: yes
<yofel> it tries to write to a non-existing terminal and hangs itself up?
<yofel> or I'm confused
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I'd be interested to know what apt has to say about what it's doing at the moment, but I don't know if kpackagekit displays that
<shadeslayer> yofel: its a app to view plasmoids
<shadeslayer> just testing out mine right now
<JontheEchidna> if it's doing post-install trigger processing, then it should be safe to kill and do a dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, then it looks nice :)
<shadeslayer> well, i just need to re parent this mouse area to the right component and then i'll have a highlight like the one device notifier has
<JontheEchidna> yofel: in my past experience, scripts that can't access a pty via an fd usually exit with a failure code rather than hanging. That doesn't mean things couldn't have changed, though
<JontheEchidna> well, not necessarily a pty, but a file descriptor at any rate
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: can you sent an email to quintasan@kubuntu.org?
<yofel> would be my guess too usually...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: check yer mail
<JontheEchidna> yofel: seems to remind me of this somehow: bug 680328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in qapt (Ubuntu Maverick) "Many postinst scripts fail using either PackageKit, or QApt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<yofel> heh
<JontheEchidna> but in that case the strace was showing an error for the write
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ever used QML?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> bah :(
<charlie-tca> Congratulations, yofel 
<yofel> thanks charlie-tca :)
<JontheEchidna> yofel: cjwatson might know what could be wrong
<[ade]> JontheEchidna: killed it, killed kpackagekit, switched to text console. dpkg --configure -a was quick, apt-get update ok, apt-get upgrade fails when upgrading python-kde4 with unable to lock /var/cache/apt/archives
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yofel> hm, wrong lock file, but should work too
<yofel> *the same
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol ... Alioth can be sucky and wemesird someti
<shadeslayer> wth
<[ade]> yofel: killing zombie dpkg and packagekitd processes does the trick to unlock the dir as well
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> *and weird sometimes
<[ade]> anyway, looks to go well now. thanks.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, packagekitd is what holds the lock
 * yofel only used alioth a few times to report bash completion bugs
<yofel> and that was months ago
<shadeslayer> i've used alioth once to get a package uploaded
<shadeslayer> i bet i have instructions on how to do that stored away on google docs
 * yofel tries to figure out what's wrong with digikam and marble
<shadeslayer> i think i need to play another 2 hours of tf2 to figure out how to solve this problem
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> idk why, but after playing 2 hours of tf2 my productivity increased ^^
<Daskreech> anyone would have an idea why qdbus would be looking in //bin/dbus-launch instead of /usr/bin/dbus-launch ?
<Daskreech> yay
 * Daskreech hugs Riddell
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yoful
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan throws Konfetti at yofel
<yofel> :D
<ScottK> yofel: There's still 4.7.0 stuff needs uploading, IIRC.
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Quintasan> I see the magic incoming
<Quintasan> valorie: Do we have some identi.ca denting force available?
<yofel> I know, but I'll probably start with kdevlop stuff, that has been lying around longer and I want to announce that tomorrow (+ it's a point release so should be fairly simple)
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> I will dent, but I don't know about a @kubuntu account
<valorie> maybe DarkwingDuck or Riddell has one?
<Daskreech> yoful?
<yofel> @kubuntu ... what?
<valorie> identi.ca/kubuntu
<yofel> ah, not sure who owns that one
<Quintasan> fair enough, When I'm done I will post Telepathy KDE PPA announcement and I'd like people to redent it
<valorie> haz we?
<Daskreech> Where does qdbus keep it's knowledge of dbus ?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: Maybe it's hardcoded?
<Riddell> valorie: you want the kubuntu login?
<Daskreech> Quintasan: That's what I would have thought
<yofel> Quintasan: then it shouldn't break that badly (and not only for that user, see #kubuntu)
<Daskreech> qdbus is erroring out with Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed
<Daskreech> the //bin/dbus-launch seems suspect 
<Daskreech> but I can't imagine sticking $usr as a variable
<valorie> eh, that's nice of you to ask
<valorie> my denting is so.... episodic
<Riddell> or yofel wants the kubuntu identica login?
<yofel> I already almost never dent using mine ^^
<Quintasan> Do we have someone even remotely responsible for PR?
<Daskreech> Do we ever?
<yofel> well, me, somewhat, since I'm doing the kubuntu.org stuff
<yofel> other than that, apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> check out the location I found for my new house in minecraft: http://i.imgur.com/zii9T.jpg
<yofel> nice one, esp. with the roof ^^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: >implying you haven't already built Konqui The Dragon
<valorie> Riddell: I will try to systemitize my promo activities, and will ask you for the info then
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/qfQw1.jpg <-- that's gonna happen when you don't have one :P
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<JontheEchidna> that way creepers can't kamikazee me in the mornings
<valorie> twitter was really useful at OSCON
<Quintasan> valorie: Would be Kool to have official Kubuntu dents
<valorie> I need to look at how lydia organizes her stuff - she's very efficient at getting all her stuff updated
<yofel> JontheEchidna: they can be failry enthusiastic though http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/2011-07-11_19.27.48.png
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> chunk error, I can see underground: http://i.imgur.com/0XNwm.png
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna ... going where no other kubuntu dev has gone before
<shadeslayer> also, its java, thats to be expected :P
<yofel> that happened when I was in a really tight space once but got a sapling to grow around me with bonemeal ^^
<shadeslayer> i'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh oh, whats your steam id?
<JontheEchidna> interesting placement for a lava pool: http://i.imgur.com/drtjK.png
<JontheEchidna> pool
<JontheEchidna> ba, stupid apostrophe being next to enter
<JontheEchidna> pool's a bit crowded: http://i.imgur.com/9Ql74.png
<Daskreech> incoming :)
<jmichaelx> i am noticing a handful of problems in kde4.7... one problem is that in kickoff, once you switch to the office menu, or system menu, you cannot switch back to go to another
<ScottK> Sounds like a bug that should be reported upstream.
<JontheEchidna> iirc they removed the back button and have a breadcrumb at the top to use for navigation
<jmichaelx> possibly... how can one ever tell whether or not the problem is upstream or in kubuntu packaging
<jmichaelx> ok, i was not aware of the breadcrumb
<jmichaelx> ok, the "breadcrumb" works, although why in the world that would be thought to be an improvement i don't know
<yofel> if you're in the 2nd subfolder you can go directly to the toplevel. That's the only thing I can think of
<JontheEchidna> (rebooted for 4.7)
<jmichaelx> i will also ask this in here before reporting a bug, but since upgrading to 4.7, XBMC will not start. i just get a black screen. i am using propietary nvidia drivers.... is this likely something that should be reported to kde?
<jmichaelx> (i need to view these KDE upgrades with much more trepidation than i have, so often as many things get broken as get fixed)
<jmichaelx> oh well, overall things are looking really good, so many thanks to all who worked so hard on this!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-30
<yofel> JontheEchidna: btw. fun bug in 1.7.3, take shears and destroy leaves, you'll get leaf blocks out of it. Not that you can do much with them (except model your own design tree)
<JontheEchidna> iirc that was intentional
<rww> yup
<yofel> o.O
<JontheEchidna> shears can also be used to tear down placed wool faster
<JontheEchidna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruning_shears
<JontheEchidna> needs some work, but: http://i.imgur.com/krVoC.png
<JontheEchidna> a replacement for the screenshot dialog :)
<JontheEchidna> doesn't take too well for pictures bigger than the viewport
<JontheEchidna> take 2: http://i.imgur.com/pfA0V.png
<valorie> I got a few people to take a look at Muon at OSCON
<valorie> I had my netbook set up for people to use at the ubuntu booth
<valorie> I wish I'd had kub. stickers to give away
<valorie> but I gave them all away at LFNW
<JontheEchidna> valorie: neat
<valorie> I should have been more picky
<valorie> but stickers are cool
 * valorie adds
<valorie> aquire stickers to next year's TODO list
<JontheEchidna> my Kubuntu folder has 8,200 mails in it.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: it's almost over 9000!
<claydoh> I would explode if I had that many emils
<claydoh> me, not my email client
<JontheEchidna> dear lord: http://trinity.etherpad.trinitydesktop.org/9
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/vBZ2b.png
<JontheEchidna> makes me want to go back to kmail1
<JontheEchidna> I now use 500 MB to read my email :(
<JontheEchidna> Might just switch to using the online GMail client, honestly
<rww> the problem is the akondai nepomuk thing, right? I think there was a post on Planet KDE about disabling that recently.
<rww> akonadi **
<JontheEchidna> yes, exactly
<JontheEchidna> thanks, I'll look for that
<rww> ah, there it is. http://blogs.kde.org/node/4457
<JontheEchidna> we should disable the feeder's autostart in kubuntu-default-settings until that's fixed
<ejat> Quintasan : hi
<ejat> i got a black screen after i upgrade to 4.7 while logon to kubuntu after gdm  
<ejat> anything that i can do to fix it?
<ejat> yofel_ ?
<yofel_> good morning 
<sinclair> yofel: seems quiet today...
<yofel> probably, everyone's tried ^^
<sinclair> yofel: is weekend after all, stuck doing server install myself
<skfin> Hey, has anybody noticed that upgrading to 4.7 causes font settings to reset?
<skfin> Font size settings to be specific
<yofel> Didn't happen to me - but I might very well be using the default settings on my desktop..
<skfin> I dont know about other settings than size, others are default
<skfin> Nice packaging work anyway, thank you very much!
<apachelogger_> yofel: welcome to the kubuntu drinking squad :D
<yofel> hehe
<skfin> yofel turns 18 today?
<yofel> no, I became kubuntu-dev yesterday :P
<skfin> Ah.
<skfin> :)
<apachelogger_> in a way they are the same thing really
<skfin> Haha, indeed, indeed
<yofel> well, we can take care of the drinking part in berlin :P
<skfin> yofel: Congratulations anyway. Why your nickname is mispelled on the topic?
<yofel> good question, blame Scott
<skfin> :)
<skfin> So you're going to desktopsummit?
<yofel> yep
<skfin> Lucky guys.
<yofel> apachelogger_: who do I need to talk to again about the package set? For some reason kdevplatform and kdevelop are in there, but kdevelop-php and kdevelop-php-docs aren't
<apachelogger_> cjwatson IIRC
<yofel> k
<yofel> apachelogger_: nvm, they're in universe, that's why they're not in the set
 * apachelogger_ proposes solution for bug: yofel should apply for motu :P
<yofel> hm
<yofel> true
<apachelogger_> ScottK: actually, is that a strict rule that the set must not contain universe components?
<yofel> maybe it's just that nobody complained so far ^^
<apachelogger_> I figure we might eventually end up with quite some kde core parts (or stuff close to KDE core) that is in universe, though since it is core KDEish it'd still be in the area of interest of kubuntu devs
<apachelogger_> ScottK: plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets would be a past example of such a thing
<apachelogger_> yofel: it is always that, of course it is just more work compared to core-dev motu -.-
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger_> of course if e.g. archive admins were able to add packages to a given package set when they let stuff into the archive that would make the sets way more useful
<yofel> motu is on my todo list anyway
<yofel> I'll just poke cjw, he'll know
<yofel> someone explain to me how seeds work again please...
<JontheEchidna> The seeds files are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.oneiric/files Editing them should be fairly straightforward; kubuntu-common is used as the base for all our seeds, with desktop being for what ends up getting installed on the desktop CD, and live being for livecd specific packages
<JontheEchidna> once you commit your changes there, apt-get source kubuntu-meta
<JontheEchidna> then run the update script in the top level folder
<JontheEchidna> debuild, upload
<yofel> what's the 'supported' one for?
<JontheEchidna> for stuff that should be in main that can't fit on the DVD
<yofel> was asking cjwatson about kdevelop-php, response:
<yofel> <cjwatson> shouldn't those be in the Kubuntu seeds if the Kubuntu development community intends to support them?
<yofel> <cjwatson> if you do that, then (a) they will be pulled into main, (b) they'll (mostly) automatically end up in your package set to
<yofel> <cjwatson> I'd prefer not to add manual exceptions for things that can be done by seeding things, as it gets hard to maintain
<JontheEchidna> I'd personally throw kdevelop-php on the DVD
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<yofel> true, kdevelop is on the DVD. Btw. what's the difference between packages with and without brackets?
<shadeslayer> brackets?
<debfx> yofel: packages in brackets are optional/recommended
<yofel> ah
<yofel> shadeslayer: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.oneiric/view/head:/dvd
<shadeslayer> ah
<debfx> man germinate for the full details
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: free for a bit?
<yofel> looking
<apachelogger> yofel: rule of thumb: use brackets :P
<apachelogger> the less deps kubuntu-* has the bettar
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you broke my qtcreator
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/103663/ << any ideas why my highlighter is only shown for the first element?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only one item can be highlighted? :P
<apachelogger> I very much think you are using it wrong
<shadeslayer> nope, my list has 3 entries
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh, how so?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qml-listview.html#highlightItem-prop
<apachelogger> RTFM
<shadeslayer> you mean RTFD ;)
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<yofel> ok, did I get this right? If one would add kdevelop-php to the dvd seed, kdevelop-php-docs would end up in supported by Extra-Includeds: ... *-docs ... ?
<yofel> *Includes
<yofel> bah, *Include
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think my mouse area is wrong
<shadeslayer> because the highlight shows for the first element whenever my mouse enters the list area
<shadeslayer> so even if i'm hovering on item 3, it highlight's item 1
<shadeslayer> and as soon as i go out of the list, the highlight is removed
<debfx> yofel: I guess so
<debfx> but why do we have kdevelop on the dvd?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: might have something to do with the fact that i store the entire list under one key
<apachelogger> epic
<shadeslayer> :P
<sinclair> apachelogger: is there still a ppa for ubuntuone-kde?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you test AutoKey-Qt?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I can't get it to work with keyboard input
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 118 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> bbl
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> Y U NO WORK AUTOKEY
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is autokey?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Exactly what the name would imply. Keyboard automation, text expansion etc.
<apachelogger> no idea what all that means
<yofel> re
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its tf2 time, will look at it later
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<apachelogger> sheytan: pong
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you write down  everything you need to finish the player?
<apachelogger> everything
 * apachelogger needs a complete UI spec
<sheytan> ok
<apachelogger> what does it look like when you start it? what can you do in that interface, are there animations when you do something etc. etc.
<sheytan> Let me write that for you. Have no time for new artwork right now, but i will do it :)
<apachelogger> sure, I can throw in place holders for artwork ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger can you get rid of win decos?
<apachelogger> I can, mgraesslin will not like it though
<sheytan> he doesn't have to :)
<arpan> hi there, I get deps issues while trying to upgrade to 4.7 packages. Can anyone look into this and suggest if there is any packaging bug. http://paste.ubuntu.com/655177/
<sheytan> or at least make the decos same colors as controller background (dark)
<apachelogger> sheytan: considering it will be part of the kde workspace's default offering for multimedia I do very much think that he needs to be ok with it
<arpan> I know that I can't proceed with the suggested solution by aptitude..
<arpan> I am on natty with KDE 4.6.5
<apachelogger> the solution is to not use aptitude for starters
<apachelogger> as it is not supported
<sheytan> apachelogger imho every kde app should be able to set different color scheme :)
<apachelogger> arpan: btw, those suggestions seem just fine
<apachelogger> kdebase-{runtime,workspace} was renamed to kde-{runtime,workspace}
<Quintasan> arpan: It's all good, those are transition removals
<apachelogger> the libs in question probably got an ABI bump
<arpan> apachelogger: thanks.. you mean if I proceed, i can have working kubuntu desktop?
<apachelogger> nepomukcontroller was included in runtime
<Quintasan> arpan: Yes it will work normally
<apachelogger> plasma-scriptengine-declarative was included in workspace
<arpan> apachelogger, Quintasan : thanks... let me try it and will post feedback on kubuntu feedback page.. thanks a ton!! :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wanna package phonon-backend-vlc with .xz tar? ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can try
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://aplg.kollide.net/phonon/pvlc-0.4.1/phonon-backend-vlc-0.4.1.tar.xz
<Quintasan> I've got guests right now, I'll tackle it a littler bit later
<Quintasan> like in 30 min
<apachelogger> ah sure
<apachelogger> still waiting for testing on that tar anyway
<apachelogger> (and a sho to publish it ^^)
<mgraesslin> sheytan: I have the power to add windecos and to annoy artists :-)
<mgraesslin> that means: if I do everything correct apachelogger won't be able to remove windecos in 4.8
<apachelogger> bonkers
<sheytan> mgraesslin: please don't! :D
<mgraesslin> sheytan: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/open-letter-the-issues-with-client-side-window-decorations/
<sheytan> mgraesslin: i'm against client-side windecos. But the possibility to not require windecos is a good idea :)
<mgraesslin> which *is* csd
 * apachelogger agrees with mgraesslin very much
<sheytan> mgraesslin: if so, then just allow to change the windecos color. Independent from KDE settings
<mgraesslin> either a window is fullscreen or it needs decorations or it is part of the desktop shell
<mgraesslin> sheytan: impossible that is part of the client which kwin doesn't have control about
<mgraesslin> s/client/deco plugin/g
<kubotu> mgraesslin meant: "sheytan: impossible that is part of the deco plugin which kwin doesn't have control about"
<sheytan> mgraesslin: so now imaginge digikam with dark theme and light widecos. This is crap :)
<mgraesslin> sheytan: this is the fault of digikam by switching the theme
<mgraesslin> no application should be "special"
<mgraesslin> not even if it is a KDE application
<mgraesslin> we have global settings for that
<sheytan> mgraesslin: What if i wish amarok to be a dark colored app couse it looks way better that way, but dolphin doesn't. Can't do that with global settings, right?
<mgraesslin> well no, but that's a pretty bad argument for CSD
<mgraesslin> because we *could* fix that even with normal decorations if we wanted to
<mgraesslin> that is: ask Hugo
<sheytan> mgraesslin: you said we can't change app colors without csd
<mgraesslin> no I didn't
<mgraesslin> I only said that KWin cannot change the color of the deco
<mgraesslin> which doesn't mean that we cannot do it without CSD
<sheytan> mgraesslin: well, the easiest way to change the decos colors would be the ability to change the whole app colors, right?
<mgraesslin> yes, but how that is implemented is completely irrelevant to the user, application developer and artist
<mgraesslin> it's part of the widget style (which in our case is also the deco)
<mgraesslin> it would be rather trivial for Hugo with his current approach of client/deco sync to adjust it
<sheytan> mgraesslin: so if a developer decides to add the possibility to change app colors, then only that way it will be possible?
<mgraesslin> sheytan: it clearly depends, iff the widget style is Oxygen and iff the windeco is Oxygen then the settings could be synced
 * apachelogger points out that the player aint gonna be using qwidgets :P
<mgraesslin> in case of the developer wants more control then it is clear that he is an idiot and is about to break the consistency of the workspace and that has to be prohibited
<mgraesslin> e.g. we don't need a skype with custom windows look
<mgraesslin> btw. for Wayland we need windecos for all windows due to technical constrainst - just wanted to mention it
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<sheytan> apachelogger ready
<sheytan> can i have your mail
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> sitter@kde.org
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<sheytan> apachelogger: sent. ask if any ;)
 * sheytan is going to reboot
<jussi> sheytan: ping me when you get back please
<highvoltage> hey jussi 
<jussi> o/ highvoltage
<jussi> sheytan: you back now? 
<jussi> aww
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, did you see this? I think you mentioned wanting something like thaat at UDS: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-dR-Volf-U44/TjNtxTynFDI/AAAAAAAAAG4/PSDseUeTB4E/s1024/overlay.png
<apachelogger> luvely
<apachelogger> now you need blur :P
<apachelogger> and perhaps even darker
<JontheEchidna> currently I'm just setting the background color to 0,0,0 with some transparency
<JontheEchidna> actually I mostly ripped some code of from akonadi
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh the famous overlay code ^^
<apachelogger> I also borrowed that for busy indication in the ubuntusso gui I did ^^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: This is fabulous
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm almost done with telepathy-kde ppa
<yofel> oh, Grid layout crash fixed
 * yofel goes cherry-picking
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: could do with a border of some sort so it can't be mistaken for a window
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you want me to upload new vlc backend to archive?
<Quintasan> jussi: Want me to grab sheytan?
<LaserJock> is the "Page One" thing for plasma-netbook a Kubuntu thing or upstream?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not yet
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It works without doing anything to the packaging
<apachelogger> lovable
<sheytan> back
<apachelogger> jussi: ^
<apachelogger> sheytan: how should one open files?
<apachelogger> regular file open dialog?
<sheytan> apachelogger yes, in menu bar: dragonplayer->play media/open file
 * apachelogger wonders how to get this working with qml ^^
 * sheytan wonders hoow to get a nice font like in oneiric devel preiview :D
<sheytan> did any one tested the PIM stuff in experimental?
<sheytan> Does it causes any known problems right now?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did, it works fairly well on VM
<sheytan> Quintasan did you mean me?
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> Tabfail :S
<yofel> good, grid desktop fix works :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: are you sure you want a regular menubar? seems kinda unfashionable to me
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Quintasan> Anyone up for a test?
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> Quintasan: that was IM right?
<Quintasan> Huh?
<Quintasan> That's telepathy-kde ppa :P
<Quintasan> valorie: ping
<Linkmaster> Quintasan: I can test, though test results won't be all that good I don't think
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: Go ahead in 2 minutes
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: waiting for text-ui to be published
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: install telepathy-kde metapackage
<Linkmaster> I should probably make sure 4.7 is completely installed though...I haven't logged out of X yet
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: doesnt matter
<Linkmaster> Hm, okay
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: it's not really 4.7.0 dependant
<Linkmaster> Well, I want 4.7, so I'm going to log out, then add the ppa, install it. Is it a framework, or a new IM system? I currently use kopete
<Linkmaster> wait..how do you add this? I don't see a "ppa:telepathy" or whatnot..I'm still learning :(
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 166 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Cherry-pick upstream commit 67b5c56e564f5052238bab38342a85e5f4af570b as kubuntu_Fix-assignment-operator-and-add-copy-constructor.diff to fix crash when using the desktop grid layout.
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: ppa:telepathy-kde/ppa
<Linkmaster> I was close in my guess. Thanks! I shall hop to it, and inform you of what happens
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: It's a frontend to Telepathy which is a communication frontend
<Linkmaster> It'll install whatever it needs as well, correct?
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: it should
<Linkmaster> Okay, be back momentarily
<jemparing> only 4(fb, gtalk, jabber, wlive) available in telepathy acc type?
<shadeslayer> jemparing: you need telepathy-gabble or something like that as well
 * jemparing currently testing telepathy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^ did you add those deps?
<jemparing> shadeslayer: i see
<shadeslayer> jemparing: there are a couple of packages that provide functionality for extra accounts
<shadeslayer> tp-haze, tp-gabble, tp-butterfly
<Quintasan> afaik telepathy-accounts-kcm-plugins should recommend em
<shadeslayer> those are the ones i remember off the top of my head
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Quintasan> haze is stupid imo
<Quintasan> adding another layer
<Quintasan> sheytan, apachelogger, jussi, valorie, shadeslayer, yofel: Can has redents? http://identi.ca/notice/80063905
 * yofel wonders when he closed choqok o.O
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: telepathy-kde recommends tp-butterfly and tp-haze and suggests tp-gablle
<Quintasan> there is also sunshine
<Quintasan> salut and idle as well
<shadeslayer> i haven't dented in a while
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do it
<shadeslayer> slow intrawebz still opening
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think we should follow empathy in this regards
<Quintasan> What?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: for kde-telepathy
<Quintasan> You mean recommended tp-* stuff?
<shadeslayer> *tp-kde i mean
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> empathy recommends gabble, salut, haze, butterfly 
<Quintasan> I have no idea why I should change that now, it's 0.1 and not everything is supposed to work
<Quintasan> I believe haze doubles acc types
<Quintasan> sheytan: Thanks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: done
<Quintasan> kubotu: cookies for shadeslayer and sheytan
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for shadeslayer and sheytan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to shadeslayer and sheytan.
<shadeslayer> i'd prefer a sub :P
 * yofel goes installing tp
 * Quintasan goes playing games
<yofel> ok, how does one actually use telepathy-kde now?
<Linkmaster> Quintasan: I tried installing 'telepathy-kde metapackage' but it said something about the metapackage, which means I probably did it wrong, but I am currently installing telepathy-kde, and have enabled the ppa you gave me, so hopefully its the right one
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: yes
<Quintasan> telepathy-kde is a package which is a metapackage
<jemparing> its telepathy-kde
<Linkmaster> Got it :D
<Quintasan> since it doesnt contain anything on it's own, it only depends on other packages so we tell uses to install one instead of install that this and that
<jemparing> so does telepathy appear in sys-tray? 
<jemparing> coz i cant see mine
<yofel> Quintasan: how does one run tp-kde?
<Quintasan> yofel: add account in system settings
<Quintasan> then you should ave telepathy-contatcs list in menu
<yofel> ah, found it
<yofel> the logos when selecting the network are far too small
<yofel> when adding your account data there's no default resource name for jabber, wouldn't hurt to set one IMO
<yofel> Quintasan: ok, now I'm online
<yofel> now how do I use it?
<Linkmaster> Well, I can connect my facebook, gmail, and @live with the telepathy, but I can't see any of my contacts
<yofel> hm...
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
 * yofel looks for a widget
<Linkmaster> I got it
<Linkmaster> I like telepathy..its smoother then kopete
<yofel> how can I make the widget show my jabber status? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/tp1.png
<yofel> and what's that other acc. ?
<Linkmaster> Presence control widget? Where can that be found?
<jemparing> check in widget
<yofel> ah, the left part controls all accounts I guess
<shadeslayer> yofel: you can set your status in that line edit
<shadeslayer> and then iirc it pop's up into the part on the right as well
<shadeslayer> also, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/30/plasma-desktopxx1493.jpg \p/
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> i just needed 	  list.currentIndex = index in the onEntered signal
<apachelogger> them icons are gigantic :P
<Linkmaster> How come telepathy isn't in the system tray, I just noticed that..
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: that a conscious decision
<yofel> Linkmaster: right click on the systray -> you can add it there
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think he means the contact list
<yofel> er, in the settings
<yofel> I was thinking about the widget
<Linkmaster> Tanks, I didn't think about that
<Linkmaster> *thanks
<yofel> although, looking at http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/tp1.png there's enough space for a contact list in there
<shadeslayer> yofel: seen the shelf plasmoid? i'm thinking of adding the capibility to show contacts using that :P
<shadeslayer> it can show kopete's contacts
<Linkmaster> I just loaded up the telepathy systray icon. My first thoughts = WOW
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> not bad in itself, but needing 3 clicks to get my contact list is a bit :/
<yofel> click on widget -> on contacts -> unfold the list
<shadeslayer> can someone show me a screenshot of the part where you can set your current status via the drop down list?
<shadeslayer> i haven't had the time to set up a build of tp on this machine
<yofel> drop down lists?
<yofel> *list?
<shadeslayer> in the contact list
<shadeslayer> there are like boxes which allow you to set your presence
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/tp2.png ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> looks like they added a commit of mine
<shadeslayer> or rather ... 2 of them :P
<Linkmaster> Who exactly is in charge of telepathy
<yofel> packaging wise, Quintasan
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: code wise, #kde-telepathy
<sheytan> apachelogger pong
<sheytan> sorry, i'm busy all the time :)
<yofel> hm, alpha3 on thursday, we need to get packages into the archive...
<apachelogger> sheytan: The black background appears with the app logo on the center with reflecting
<apachelogger> background.
<apachelogger> please define appears
<sheytan> apachelogger it just shows up. Like in banshee :)
<sheytan> gtg
 * apachelogger has no idea what banshee does
<yofel> gnome's idea of amarok
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> I'm tired
 * sheytanDroid is now mobile
<yofel> btw. can someone upload kdevelop-php and kdevelop-php-docs?
<sheytanDroid> apachelogger will you present the player in berlin?
<apachelogger> sheytanDroid: yes
<sheytanDroid> jussi pong
<apachelogger> sheytanDroid: also when you get a chance, start qmlviewer, it has some fancy startup animation, maybe you'd want something like that
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have a spare wifi dongle by any chance?
<sheytanDroid> apachelogger  you can credit me in berlin. make me famous :D
<apachelogger> that is the plan
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/woCNo.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question, KDE uses KNotify for notifications right? 
<shadeslayer> i saw something about another notification system long ago, can't remember what it was called
<apachelogger> sure, why not
<sheytanDroid> great. i kepp working on artwork. the current one is too big and looks boring. already have an idea but no time to implement
<sheytanDroid> shadeslayer colibri?
<debfx> yofel: where are the packages?
<shadeslayer> sheytanDroid: nah
<shadeslayer> debfx: ninjas i believe
<valorie> Quintasan: dented
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> Thanks
<sheytanDroid> quintasan does telepathy @upport GG?
<Quintasan> as in Gadu-Gadu? yest
<Quintasan> install telepathy-sunshine
<sheytanDroid> cool. will Try :D
<sheytanDroid> BTW, kmail doesn't work from experimental
<yofel> debfx: ninjas
<yofel> shadeslayer: I do (some ralink ship inside I thiink)
<yofel> I'll make a note to take it with me
<shadeslayer> yofel: great, could you possibly bring it with you to DS ? :D
<shadeslayer> note: needs to work with kubuntu :P
<yofel> I'll try it later
<shadeslayer> ok, my current WiFi card isn't supported :<
<yofel> I think it worked with kernel 2.6.24 or so last time I tried it ^^
<shadeslayer> Broadcom says support is "Coming Soon ..."
<debfx> shadeslayer: the debian qt-kde team uses dhmk only for KDE SC packages, we should do the same to not diverge from the Debian packaging
<shadeslayer> uh ... ?
<shadeslayer> debfx: this is regarding?
<debfx> shadeslayer: kdevelop-php-docs
<shadeslayer> ok, one sec, lemme have a look
<shadeslayer> debfx: isn't that what i'm using in the package?
<shadeslayer> this is what i see in debian/rules : include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<yofel> kdevelop doesn't belong to the SC
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, you shouldn't use dhmk except for KDE  SC packages
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> interesting, i didn't know that
<shadeslayer> debfx: just dh $@ --with-kde then ?
<debfx> yep
<shadeslayer> fixing, hold on
<debfx> ScottK: a patch that fixes a focus issue in pinentry-qt4 has been dropped while syncing the package from Debian, could you sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/pinentry_0.8.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff which re-adds that patch
<shadeslayer> debfx: thats more of a workaround btw :P
<shadeslayer> we need a better patch 
<debfx> how so?
<shadeslayer> debfx: i discussed it with apachelogger and we had concluded it was a workaround
<shadeslayer> iirc there is a bug somewhere with the discusion
<shadeslayer> *discussion
<shadeslayer> the patch also circumvents KWin's focus policy 
<debfx> how does not calling activateWindow() circumvent a focus policy?
<debfx> kdevelop-php uploaded
<shadeslayer> debfx: new kdevelop-php-docs in ninjas
<shadeslayer> debfx: and i read +-    w->activateWindow(); as ++   w->activateWindow(); ... which is why i said that it circumvents the focus policy
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<debfx> ah, yeah it's a bit weird that not calling activateWindow() fixes a focus issue :)
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> [ 30%] Built target pofiles
<shadeslayer> Unexpected character: `` 
<shadeslayer> ppc is weird
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, online with my wifi dongle, I'll take it with me
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> now i won't have to sit with a ethernet cable attached to a router :P
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> or have to tether my phone
<yofel> latter would be rather expensive I think
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah
<shadeslayer> and wth : http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/30/plasma-desktopIF1493.jpg
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> which reminds me
<yofel> Quintasan_: fix your telepathy
<yofel> [92390.243648] type=1400 audit(1312052086.798:36): apparmor="DENIED" operation="chmod" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/home/yofel/.cache/" pid=16366 comm="mission-control" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<shadeslayer> lul apparmor
<yofel> another one
<yofel> [91641.396689] type=1400 audit(1312051336.078:26): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" name="/home/yofel/.cache/wocky/" pid=18034 comm="telepathy-gabbl" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<ejat> guys .. i get a blank/black sreen after upgrade to 4.7 in natty .. 
<ejat> what should i do ? :(
<yofel> Is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<ejat> yofel : yes
<yofel> k, that complicates things... do you get to kdm?
<ejat> i use gdm .. 
<ejat> yeah .. got it .. n got the splash after login username n password
<ejat> and + the sound login
<ejat> and i also already remove .kde 
<yofel> can you pastebin your .xsession-erorrs file somewhere?
<shadeslayer> ^^ note that it might contain passwords
<ejat> yofel : ok .. otw … 
<yofel> oh right, read through it first
<shadeslayer> so i'd say paste the last 1000 lines
<ejat> yofel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/655321/
<yofel> that has nothing useful...
<yofel> is plasma-desktop running?
<yofel> ps -e | grep plasma should tell
<ejat> yofel : yes
<ejat> running
<yofel> shadeslayer: you got any ideas?
 * shadeslayer looks
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655322/ <-- the full .xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ejat: do you have grid desktop enabled by any chance?
<ejat> shadeslayer : means? 
<shadeslayer> the grid plasma containment
<ejat> how to know i enable or not ? 
<shadeslayer> if you had set it, you would have remembered :P
<ejat> shadeslayer : means i didnt set it :P
<shadeslayer> yep
<ejat> if i not remembered .. 
<ejat> i upgrade it since i saw Quintasan_ comment its has no prob .. 
<yofel> I don't see anything going wrong there
 * yofel is confused
<shadeslayer> me neither
<yofel> hm, "[: 227: =: unexpected operator" didn't we fix that at some point?
<Quintasan> yofel: How am I exactly responsible for apparmor going apeshit?
<yofel> ah, nvm, thought that was from  your PPA
<yofel> sry ;)
<Quintasan> :O
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> good night
<shadeslayer> yofel: that apparmor shit would actually be from mission-control and gabble :P
<ejat> plasma-desktop(1957): ""min" - conversion of "-1,-1" to QSizeF failed" 
<ejat> plasma-desktop(1957): ""max" - conversion of "-1,-1" to QSizeF failed" 
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> gn Quintasan
<ejat> so base on .xsession-errors .. should be no prob ? 
<shadeslayer> ejat: check of kubuntu-desktop is installed
<ejat> any other info that u guys need to analyze it ? 
<ejat> ii  kubuntu-desktop                       1.222.1kde47~ppa2
<yofel> try to login with kdm maybe, otherwise I don't know what to look for...
<ejat> any other things to do to reset to default desktop other than removing .kde ? 
<ejat> after login i can see the bottom bar for seconds .. then its goes black / blank 
<ejat> got some updates .. ill try to update first then ill retry to login .. 
<ejat> still da same :(
<ejat> is it will effect if i use gdm ? 
<ejat> it should not be right .. 
<yofel> I'm seriously clueless what's wrong there...
<ejat> :(
<ejat> how to reinstall kubuntu-desktop package with all the dependencies.. 
<ejat> maybe there is something happend while i updating t0 4.7
<shadeslayer> ejat: also try startkde from a tty
<ejat> $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> ejat: startx
<ejat> im try to change to kdm first .. 
<shadeslayer> startx will directly start X and then KDE, so changing to kdm won't really matter, its plasma that's borked here
<ejat> fatal error : server is already active for display 0
<ejat> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxinit: giving up
<ejat> xinit : unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
<ejat> xinit: server error
<shadeslayer> ejat: did you start kdm as well?
<shadeslayer> you need to stop kdm
<ejat> already stop kdm 
<ejat> startx bring me to gnome
<shadeslayer> kill X as well then
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<ejat> startkde? 
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how to set the session to KDE ^^
<yofel> nope
<yofel> er wait
<shadeslayer> ejat: well ... you could kill X and then do : sudo X :0 : in one tty and then : startkde : in another
<yofel> wasn't that this .Xsession file or how it was called?
<ejat> doesnt have that file
<yofel> I know, it's not there by default, and I can't remember the right name right now :/
<yofel> bah, since they rewrote the build guide on techbase I can't find anything anymore @_@
<shadeslayer> lol, so true
<yofel> ejat: try to add 'exec openbox-session' in ~/.xinitrc
<yofel> err
<yofel> startkde
<yofel> google fail -.-
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 540 * debian/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Add quotes in kubuntu_108_plasma_netbook_for_small_screens.diff so the script doesn't print an error when $1 is undefined.
<yofel> someone get rid of dash too -.-
<ejat> no .xinitrc .. so just create new one ? 
<yofel> yep
<yofel> ejat: and use 'exec startkde'
<ejat> $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> huh thats weird
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> what happens when you run xinit?
<shadeslayer> ejat: sudo killall xorg
<shadeslayer> like ... kill all things x
<ejat> xorg: no process found
<shadeslayer> ejat: try Xorg
<ejat> ok .. killed .. 
<ejat> then i try to startkde 
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> ejat: then do : sudo X :0
<shadeslayer> then open another tty -> login -> export DISPLAY=:0; startkde
<shadeslayer> learned that trick at UDS to start 2 X display servers ;)
<ejat> i can hear the sound login only 
<ejat> so i need to check back at tty1 ?
<Tm_T> so all works, except all what is shown to you us blackness?
<Tm_T> s/us/is/
<kubotu> Tm_T meant: "so all works, except all what is shown to you is blackness?"
<Tm_T> bah, sleep time
<ejat> Tm_T : yes
<shadeslayer> ejat: what does tty1 say? the one where you did statkde
<shadeslayer> s/statkde/startkde/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "ejat: what does tty1 say? the one where you did startkde"
<ejat> Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<shadeslayer> ejat: thats fine, is there any error in tty where you started kde?
<ejat> no … im try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop … 
<yofel> don't reinstall, remove it and install it again. --reinstall won't do anything useful
<ejat> yofel : i already purge everything last night 
<ejat> means the 4.6.5
<ejat> then already install the kubuntu-desktop 4.7
<ejat> :( .. 
<ejat> still da same result .. 
<ejat> can hear the sound login .. but didnt appear anything / black screen
<shadeslayer> yofel: [~/GSoC/Synq/src/plasma/declarative/synq]$ 
<shadeslayer> [1]    10968 segmentation fault (core dumped)  neon-env
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> ejat: i have no idea whats wrong there :(
<ejat> im getting it .. will update u guys shortly
<yofel> o.O
<ejat> i try to uninstall parallels tools .. just let the machine having normal graphic .. then i reboot .. 
<ejat> i manage to login into kde
<ejat> so i think .. its nothing prob with the packages
 * yofel wonders how to kill a stuck rred process
<yofel> SIGKILL doesn't work...
<ejat> sorry to bothering u guys .. n thanks for ya help
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 541 * debian/changelog release version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3
<shadeslayer> i'm off to sleep, night
<yofel> gn
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-31
<claydoh_teleptha> /nick clay-telepathy
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> who wants to see something awesome?
<apachelogger> and sekrit
<claydoh> apachelogger: mememememe
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dunno about the Kubuntu packageset and Main/Universe.
<ScottK> debfx: I can sponsor it, but probably not until Monday.
<mfraz74> I have upgraded Kubuntu 11.04 to KDE 4.7 but I can't seem to find a package that has the Oxygen themes in them.
<yofel> oxygen is a theme, or do you mean the color schemes?
<mfraz74> I mean the files at /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen that I was using for the login screen
<mfraz74> used to be in kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<yofel> mfraz74: I think you're looking for kde-workspace-data-extras
<mfraz74> yofel: thanks
<mfraz74> Is anyone else getting an error box pop up when they use get hot new stuff
<mfraz74> ?
<yofel> mfraz74: where's that again?
<mfraz74> eg if I go into system settings and application appearance and then icons > get new themes, I get an error box saying that i am about to log in to the site "api.opendesktop.org" with the username "mfraser", but the website does not require authentication.
<yofel> hm, I vaguely remember hearing about that auth error, but was never able to reproduce it
<yofel> currently I'm on oneiric, I'll try it later on natty
<mfraz74> yofel: you need to have setup social desktop in account details first. I have tried it with just a username, but it doesn't like that
<yofel> ah true, I don't have that
<mfraz74> are you registered at opendesktop.org?
<yofel> nope
<mfraz74> yofel: could you do it to confirm the bug?
<yofel> a tad busy currently, will do it later
<mfraz74> ok
<yofel> confirmed :/
<ScottK> smokegen binaries accepted.
<yofel> btw. I hacked an overview page together that shows if the branches have UNRELEASED stuff http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/bzrstat/ but I'm not as good as felix when it comes to web development ^^
<yofel> refreshes ~hourly
<ScottK> Please keep uploading
<Quintasan> yofel: Feel like readin' my telepathy kde ppa blog entry? -> http://paste.kde.org/104113/
 * Quintasan uploads gwenview 0ubuntu3
<yofel> I'll do it in ~3mins
<CIA-52> [gwenview] Michal Zajac * 20 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3
<CIA-52> [kalzium] Michal Zajac * 11 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploading stuff right now!
<yofel> Quintasan: fine IMO, but if a plasma applet is the only way to use it then *buntu isn't quite right
<CIA-52> [kde-baseapps] Michal Zajac * 186 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2
<yofel> well ok, actually is
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2
<girlygirl___> Why is there alpha release for Kubuntu Oneric, for Ubuntu there is does this mean bug testing for Kubuntu cannot begin yet?
<girlygirl___> edit: no alpha release for
<Quintasan> girlygirl___: I believe we skipped one because we were doing 4.7 packaging but I'm not sure
<yofel> iirc we had a1, a2 was skipped since we weren't done with 4.7
<girlygirl___> Quintasan: So there will be future pre release builds
<yofel> alpha3 is scheduled for thursday
<girlygirl___> thanks
<CIA-52> [kdeaccessibility] Michal Zajac * 113 * debian/changelog Releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
 * Quintasan is heading to bed for a nap
<ScottK> Quintasan: Great.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 131 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<girlygirl___> Isn't the heading text on the channel supposed to read "Congratulations Yofel" and not Yoful
<girlygirl___> [Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yoful]
<micahg> debfx: you forgot to revert the libjpeg62-dev change in gwenview
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<Quintasan> yofel: more like, how does one change topic?
<girlygirl___> Isn't the heading text on the channel supposed to read "Congratulations Yofel" and not Yoful
<girlygirl___> [Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yoful]
<nigelb> Quintasan: Easiest wway is "poke jussi"
<bambee> evening
<shadeslayer> nigelb: even easier is this
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yofel
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> girlygirl___: fixed :)
<girlygirl___> ok
<seawolf> hi,on kde 4.7,kilpper have generate QR code?
<shadeslayer> seawolf: it should
<shadeslayer> huh, thats weird
<bambee> yofel: congrats ! :D
<shadeslayer> seawolf: possibly the required build dep was not added due to certain reasons
<seawolf> a ok,thank,coming son :D
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oh gah.
<nigelb> didn't know topic was open
<girlygirl___> Kde follows qt releases versions more or less, so when qt 5 is out in 2012 will kde also go to v 5, and will it be a re code like 4.0 was ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how does one get powers to change topics?
<Quintasan> girlygirl___: no, there wont be v5 bump for KDE AFAIC
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the #kubuntu-devel topic is open :)
<Quintasan> I see :S
<jussi> Quintasan: what do you want changed? 
<jussi> Quintasan: and what client are you using? 
<Quintasan> jussi: Nothing now, it was yufel no yofel
<Quintasan> jussi: Quassel
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Congratulations yofel
<Quintasan> :/
<jussi> hehe
<yofel> re
<yofel> bambee: thanks :)
<jussi> sheytan: are you here now? 
<yofel> Quintasan: iirc there will be a v5 bump for KDE, but no rewrite, just ABI cleanup
<jussi> sheytan: Ill leave a message in any case. We need some merchandise designs for the stuff in the ubuntu shop, so if youve got time, could you knock up a couple (must comply with ubuntu brand guidelines). Id say a mug, tshirt/polo, jacket and maybe something else for starters? 
 * jussi needs to go now, laters all
<shadeslayer> valorie: could you ping me when you're free for a bit?
<claydoh> yeah, don't forget to include a Kubuntu thong :)
<claydoh> or, better yet a t-shirt in my size
<eMyller> hi, fellows :)
<eMyller> me @ identica: OMG !KDE, blur is working again on intel graphics card on SC 4.7! ￼ can anyone tell me what happened?
<eMyller> can anyone confirm this?
<eMyller> and it's not even slow
<claydoh> eMyller: I have had blur working well on my intel for a bit now, at least natty. Maybe I have one of the less crappy gpu's :)
<eMyller> claydoh: kde sc 4.7?
<claydoh> yup
<eMyller> it was completely broken on 4.6
<eMyller> and now is smoother than i'd ever expect.
<claydoh> not for mine, though pre-natty it wasn't working for me iirc
<claydoh> 4.4/4.5 somewhere
<eMyller> as far as i've read, blur wasn't going to be fixed for a long time
<claydoh> but yeah, it is sooooooooo nice to have
<eMyller> and i didn't even heard about it
<eMyller> * since then
<eMyller> am looking forward to try oxygen-transparent
<valorie> shadeslayer: pong
<eMyller> do you have an updated deb or could point me to it?
<eMyller> found nothing on PPAs. :|
<claydoh> eMyller: plasma theme?
<eMyller> claydoh: nope; qt/kwin
<eMyller> claydoh: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=127752
<claydoh> eMyller: that stinks, usually a theme creator makes it downloadable via the Get Hot New Stuff thing so you can install it from system settings
<eMyller> those are binaries, not just markup
<claydoh> yeah, so they are lazy :)
<claydoh> use the simple build script to do it for you
<eMyller> claydoh: to not distribute deb packages?
<claydoh> don't need deb packages for this, that a lot of work iirc for something like this
<eMyller> claydoh: i could, but i'm just avoiding having to download dependences on this crappy connection of mine.
<eMyller> claydoh: i guess you're not aware of what's it about :P
<claydoh> I can read :) )usually), but I think binaries could easily be built so that anyone regardless of distro
<claydoh> which I guess may happen once they begin regular versioning
<eMyller> exactly
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<eMyller> but i didn't see that getting into any official repo yet :\
<claydoh> well create a ppa for it :)
<eMyller> if i had sufficient knowledge about it today...
<eMyller> eventually, maybe :)
<claydoh> good learning experience (I am still learning - need to update my kmymoney ppa soon)
<eMyller> yeah. as soon as i have time, i'll play with desktop dev for a while
<eMyller> [am a python web developer and sysadmin]
<sheytan> jussi: no time, sorry :(
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<eMyller> claydoh: i just built oxygen-transparent
<eMyller> TIS BEAUTIFUL, OMG
<claydoh> hehe
<claydoh> worth the effort, then :D
<ejat> eMyller : u have at ya PPA  ?
<eMyller> ejat: nope :|
<eMyller> dunno how to package and upload it
<ejat> owh .. u just build it at ya machine :)
<eMyller> ejat: yep
 * Quintasan wonders if commit message made it here
 * Quintasan tries kwin-gles
<yofel_> didn't
<Quintasan> Well whatever
<yofel> or I missed it too ^^
 * Quintasan wonders if kwin-gles will work on his box
<eMyller> am trying to upload oxygen-transparent to my newly created PPA
<Quintasan> ffs
<eMyller> could anyone gimme a quick guide?
<Quintasan> dput *.changes file
<Quintasan> ooop
<Quintasan> dput ppa:username/ppa *.changes
<eMyller> what's this file?
<Quintasan> It should get generated when you do debuild -S
<yofel> it's created by debuild -S
 * eMyller is reading about them on apt-cache
<Quintasan> eMyller: Or file a bug and assign me to it
<Quintasan> if you really feels like packaging this is really needed
 * Quintasan thought this crap is going to be merged upstream
<yofel> IMO the author should rather fix his kde-look setup so it appears in the download theme dialog
<Quintasan> yofel: This whole thing is an ugly library hack
<yofel> ah ok, then not ofc :/
<Quintasan> Since when we BUILD themes?
 * yofel likes transparency but will stick to what the oxygen team provides
<eMyller> Quintasan: ugly?
<Quintasan> eMyller: How did you build it?
<Quintasan> eMyller: As in, messing with libs
<eMyller> Quintasan: just ran the pl script from the repo
<Quintasan> eMyller: Oh I see, that's not how you generate packages for PPA
<eMyller> yeah... i guess that's how i just build and install for myself.
 * yofel hopes that doesn't override any files
<eMyller> how then? :D
<yofel> otherwise that'll be complicated
<eMyller> yofel: no it's not anymore.
<eMyller> i think.
<Quintasan> I do not really think a theme should look like that
<eMyller> back in months ago, it was replacing default Oxygen theme
<Quintasan> eMyller: Did the author even bother talking to upstream?
<yofel> Quintasan: on kde-look.org he says it's rejected upstream
<yofel> eMyller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Quintasan> Then it must have been doing some nasty things
<yofel> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=127752
<eMyller> check his words about it. http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=127752
<yofel> eMyller: but if the install process requires running a perl script that (probably) won't be too easy to package..
<eMyller> yofel: the pearl script basically clones, configures and builds the thing
<eMyller> i took a glance on it, nothing complex seems to be done.
 * yofel fetches the source
<yofel> ah, seems to use cmake, much easier :)
<valorie> that's pretty
<valorie> I'd like to use that
 * eMyller is halfway done with the ppa thing
<Quintasan> yofel: Do not bother
<Quintasan> I just packaged it :/
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: Will adding kubuntu-ppa/backports dependency to my ppa allow me to build packages against 4.7.0?
<yofel> should
<Quintasan> oh wait, lp doesnt support xz yet
<yofel> Quintasan: it does
<yofel> we just use it in neon :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/104275
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> dput--
<yofel> yay, lp gpg server broken again
<yofel> well, should work anyway
<Quintasan> yofel: Feeling like testin kwin-gles?
<yofel> I'm on my eeePC, so sure, once I finished installing updates
<Quintasan> eMyller: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> plasma-theme-oxygen-transparent should be here soon
<Quintasan> yofel: branch kde-workspace and build for natty :P
<Quintasan> doublebuilding ftw!
<yofel> ok, I'll call back tomorrow evening if it should finish by then :P
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> -j16 FTW
<yofel> this is an atom n270, faster than my arm VMs, but still: forget it
<eMyller> Quintasan: may i delete the ppa i created for it?
<yofel> eMyller: er, leave it
<yofel> it'll leave a PPA zombie, since you can't completely remove them...
<Quintasan> eMyller: You can, but you might want it at some point in future
<Quintasan> make -j1
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> PBUILDER DIE IN FIRE
<eMyller> anyways, i'd appreciate it if you threw your shell logs at me so i could see what was done in order to upload the thing.
<ejat> Quintasan : c00l :) 
 * yofel goes back to uploading stuff
<Quintasan> eMyller: dget -xu https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa/+files/plasma-theme-oxygen-transparent_0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<Quintasan> eMyller: See plasma-theme-oxygen-transparent-0.1/debian directory
<Quintasan> the files inside
<Quintasan> this is how packaging works
<eMyller> [offtopic] http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lopdzbnTio1qzmowao1_500.jpg
<Quintasan> WHY WON'T YOU USE -J16 PBUILDER?
<eMyller> Quintasan: nice, thanks :)
<Quintasan> eMyller: Then, if you went to plasma-theme-oxygen-transparent-0.1 and invoked debuild -S it would do some magic to generate .dsc .changes files and sign them with you gpg key
<eMyller> so that i could upload it
<eMyller> using dput
<Quintasan> To a PPA, yes
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> I'm feeling like playin some TF2
<eMyller> Quintasan: thanks :)
<Quintasan> eMyller: http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#maint-guide
<Quintasan> This is a good read to get introduced to packaging
<Quintasan> and I mean, everything there
<eMyller> cool
<Quintasan> ejat, eMyller: package is building, should be ready in 10 min or so
<eMyller> added to the readlist (got some tabs blinking already :P)
<eMyller> ty :)
<ejat> Quintasan .. thanks .. i can see it on launchpad .. 
<Quintasan> Quasseldroid ftw
<eMyller> using quasselcore too?
<Quintasan> More like using yofels core
<yofel> and package failed to build already ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: theme?
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> What's wrong?
<yofel> dh_install: plasma-theme-oxygen-transparent missing files (usr/lib/*), aborting
<Quintasan> hmm
<yofel> used --with kde?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> It installs stuff automatically?
<yofel> it odes
<yofel> debian/plasma-theme-oxygen-transparent/usr/lib/liboxygentransparentstyleconfig.so.4
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Care to fix it and upload somewhere else?
<yofel> lemme dget it
 * Quintasan just started TF2 to own JT
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> JT is so dead
<Quintasan> in TF
<yofel> lol
<eMyller> Quintasan: why did you call it "plasma-theme"?
<Quintasan> since it's a plasma theme?
<eMyller> is it? Oo
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> Quintasan: window decos?
<eMyller> kwin/qt
<ejat> now yofel wanna try to fix it ? 
<yofel> what was up agani?
<yofel> *again
<ejat> i dc just now .. i mean .. the plasma theme oxygen transparent :)
 * ejat lost the conversation .. 
<yofel> ah, yeah, working on it
<yofel> building on an Atom takes a while ^^
<ejat> ok thanks :) .. 
<ejat> u try at ya machine 1st b4 upload ?
<ejat> :)
<yofel> I first need to find what's wrong, either it's tricky or I'm too tired to miss the obvious
<yofel> Y U BUILD -j1 dpkg-buildpackag? *-.-
<ejat> owh ic :) .. tracing … 
<ejat> it seem .. this year i havent update my packaging / doing any packaging yet :(
<yofel> feel free to poke for work once 4.7.1 is tagged ;)
<yofel> Quintasan: a) it's not just usr/lib/ stuff b) just junk  the install file
<ejat> ouch … 
<ejat> yofel : havent try much on packaging for kde .. just some apps that less dependencies .. maybe i need mentor if i want to join u ninja guys
<yofel> ejat: now with the splits there is a lot of simple stuff, not too hard even for packaging beginners
<yofel> your work gets reviewed anyway (unlike your personal packaging) ;)
<ejat> ic .. 
<ejat> splits ? 
<yofel> ejat: kdeedu, kdegraphics and kdebindings source packages got split up into smaller pieces
<yofel> has to do with the svn -> git move at kde
<ejat> ic .. 
<ejat> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/MovetoGit
<ejat> ok .. get the full pict .. thanks again .. 
<yofel> ScottK: mind taking a look at smokeqt next? It's in source new and once that's in we can upload qtruby and perlqt
<yofel> bah, kiten not in packageset :(
<yofel> ah, it's in universe...
<yofel> Quintasan: can you upload that?
<yofel> eMyller: https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+packages together with other stuff, so make sure you only take oxygen-transparent
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-23
<Riddell> morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> Ok, I'm going to get cracking on the RC
 * shadeslayer looks at debfx's automation stuff
<jussi> shadeslayer: do you know which ppa has a reasonably stable, but reasonably recent version of Calligra?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he threw bits into kubuntu-ninjas but had to wait for it to be in the rightorder
<Riddell> jussi: see kubuntu.org
<jussi> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't see anything related to 4.8.97 in the ninjas ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm thinking we should just diverge from debian and drop the kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.8.90) stuff in favour of versioned depends on kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.8)
<jussi> Riddell: ahh thanks...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that would mean it can just be thrown into the PPA without worrying about the build order, launchpad should work out the build order
<shadeslayer> really? :O
<shadeslayer> why can't it do it right now?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because launchpad's way of working out when to rebuild isn't as complete as debian's
<Riddell> there's a bug about it
<Riddell> but if you upload kde4libs and a kdegames using kde-sc-dev-latest you'll need to retry kdegames after kde4libs is done
<Riddell> which you wouldn't if we just did simple kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.8.90)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh and let me know if you need an ec2
<shadeslayer> nah, have a VPS now :P
<shadeslayer> will poke if I happen to run out of memory
<Riddell> VPS?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Virtual Private server :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you hired one from somewhere?
<shadeslayer> yeah, 15 USD for a year
<shadeslayer> just about enough for building stuff like KDE Telepathy and smaller packages
<shadeslayer> need to script kde telepathy packages though
 * shadeslayer adds to TODO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping me when you're about
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I was thinking of writing a python script that queries launchpad for build state of KDE SC packages, then if they're in a build wait state, and if the build dep was alredy built, it retries the build
<shadeslayer> the latter part is already done
<shadeslayer> the 'monitor' bit needs work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that seems r
<shadeslayer> r? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that seems pretty faffy compared to just working with launchpad and doing versioned build-depends like it expects
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's already implemented in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/kubuntu-retry-builds
<shadeslayer> oh ... awesome
<shadeslayer> I'm not fond of the idea of diverging from debian .....
<shadeslayer> even though we change a couple of lines, merging stuff from debian later on becomes iffy because of a larger diff
<debfx> ideally someone would just fix that launchpad bug :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> can you point me to the bug?
<yofel_> we're talking about build-deps here, we have to merge that anyway - and you wouldn't have to worry about merging kde-sc-dev-latest anymore
<shadeslayer> I'm don't exactly understand what the problem is ...
<yofel> shadeslayer: builds failing instead of being put into dep-wait
<shadeslayer> because it finds that kde-sc-dev-latest was built but kdelibs5-dev wasn't
<yofel> as launchpad ignores the Breaks from kde-sc-dev-latest
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> I once tried to do that, but back then it wasn't scripted and too much work, if you just put that in a script I would prefer using versioned depends over kde-sc-dev-latest
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer_> something is horribly broken between my router and my modem it seems
<shadeslayer> anyway, drop kde-sc-dev-latest then?
<shadeslayer> in favor of versioned build depends on kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> ( will need modifications in debfx's scripts as well then )
<debfx> there's not only kde4libs5-dev
<Riddell> dropping kde-sc-dev-latest gets my vote
<Riddell> but yes it'll need everything else in kde-sc-dev-latest used by the source package as a versioned build-depened for all the packages
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> seems like alot of work .... ah well ..
<debfx> the code to bump the kde-sc-dev-latest build-dep version is already there
<debfx> so it's mostly a matter of keeping the package list synchronized with kde-sc-dev-latest
<shadeslayer> *nod* but I'll have to version unversioned build depends, add kdelibs5-dev etc to most packages right?
<Riddell> yes, for the kde sc packages
<shadeslayer> yeah, so the initial work that needs to be done is quite alot :P
<ScottK> If you're trying to get to build-dep instead of failed, dropping kde-sc-dev-latest won't help much.
<Riddell> ScottK: why not?
<ScottK> Because the first time another build-dep is uninstallable on a slow arch, if fails.
<ScottK> Think of ~everything that depends on pimlibs for example.
<ScottK> You'd have to drop kde-sc-dev-lastest and do the trick I used to do of uploading the packages backwards to do it.
<ScottK> Once a package is in depwait, it'll go back to it.  The trick is getting it there first.
<yofel> shouldn't it be put into dep-wait with the versioned build-deps?
<ScottK> If the necessary version is not available, it'll depwait.  If the dependency is not installable, it'll FTBFS.
<ScottK> That's why the reverse upload trick works.
<debfx> ScottK: why would kdepimlibs be uninstallable after it built?
<ScottK> debfx: It'll be built on some archs and not others.
<ScottK> Maybe we changed enough -dev packages to arch any it's not such a big deal anymore.
<debfx> afaik all -dev packages are arch:any
<Riddell> -dev packages should always be arch any, header files can differ between arches
<debfx> it could only be a problem if a library has a strict dependencies on a data package that is arch:all
 * Riddell uploads some test stuff to ~jr ppa to see
<debfx> e.g. libkdeedu-dev
<Riddell> successful dep waot 
<Riddell> dep wait https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+build/3676000
<shadeslayer> hmm ...
<highvoltage> Darkwing: hey there, are you around?
<Riddell> hmm well it doesn't magically retry the package https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+build/3675999
<Riddell> I find that most strange
<micahg> hrm, there's no ${calligra:Enhances} in calligra-l10n...I'm wondering if I should just demote to suggests for alpha3 and fix the enhances later
<Riddell> micahg: yeah that's fine too
<Riddell> ScottK: csync-owncloud and owncloud-client in New should you be in the mood
<ScottK> OK.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1022479] bzr crashed with SIGSEGV in QGtkStyle::drawComplexControl() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1022479 (by Logan Rosen)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022479 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with SIGSEGV in QGtkStyle::drawComplexControl()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you retry kdepimlibs manually?
<Riddell> on i386 yes
<Riddell> not on amd64
<shadeslayer> ok, amd64 seems to have started 
<Riddell> ooh it's started
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> ok so just launchpad being slow
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so, shall we start switching deps?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it still has my preference
<ScottK> I'd try one with the arch all -common package first.
<ScottK> txwikinger is in Canada.  He should just go make infinity implement the BD-Uninstallable state in soyuz.
<ScottK> That's be easiest.
<ScottK> Well, for everyone except txwikinger.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ScottK> I just gave infinity a ping.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028039] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028039 (by dragan juric)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028039 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> \o/, no longer getting calligra on upgrade without kubuntu-desktop/calligra previously installed
<Riddell> thanks micahg 
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1013868] Crashes at any attempt to open a file @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013868 (by Thomas Malenfant)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013868 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Crashes at any attempt to open a file" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I could use a AWS instance about now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what sort?
<Riddell> 32 or 64?
<Riddell> precise or quantal?
<shadeslayer> quantal, preferably on SSD
<Riddell> mm I've no idea if they do SSD
<shadeslayer> iirc they introduced new options
<Riddell> "High I/O Quadruple Extra Large Instance"
<Riddell> sounds expensive
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> meh, leave it then
<shadeslayer> The I/O time is not worth it
 * shadeslayer will get more resources on his VPS when stock is available
<Riddell> $3.10 an hour, will get very expensive very quickly
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> not worth it then
<Riddell> lots at $0.08 an hour would be preferable :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028039] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028039 (by dragan juric)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028039 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1028163] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV when changing battery monitor settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028163 (by johannes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028163 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV when changing battery monitor settings" [Undecided,Invalid]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-24
<ronnoc> anyone know if anything ever came of Project Silk? 
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> ronnoc: I suspect not
<Riddell> but maybe afiestas' webaccounts will be the successor
<ronnoc> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> hi Jekyll, are you the top notch bug triager from KDE?
<Riddell> anyone else experience kde bug 303812 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 303812 in widget-battery "Power applet in KDE4,9 cannot read change of battery state (Unity can)" [Major,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303812
<Riddell> when I unplug my power it stays at 100%
<CIA-81> [networkmanagement] Jonathan Kolberg * 19 * debian/ (changelog control plasma-widget-networkmanagement.install) Add libopenconnect-dev to build-dependencies (LP: #923587)
<Riddell> bulldog98_: oh?  what does that do?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<apachelogger> "Your membership in kubuntu-members is about to expire"
<apachelogger> cool
<ScottK> You'd still be an indirect member, I believe, so you probably don't escape so easy.
<apachelogger> noooooo
<apachelogger> y u no let me go :P
<Riddell> you're too valuable
<Riddell> renew renew!
<apachelogger> I still have 6 days left, I shall carefully think about it :P
<Riddell> alpha 3 candidates images for the testing!
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/226/builds
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<yofel> fun
<Riddell> it's always fun with you yofel 
 * yofel hugs Riddell
<yofel> same with you :)
<yofel> I'll try to at least get some KVM runs done
<Daskreech> alpha?
<Daskreech> oh right  Kubuntu alpha
<Riddell> yep
<jsubl2> so whats a good way to test the new image,  virtualbox or ??
<Riddell> jsubl2: virtualbox is good yes
<Riddell> or hardware install
<jsubl2> ok
<Riddell> whichever you prefer
<Riddell> record results at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/226/builds
<jsubl2> ok noted.  where are the images
<Riddell> click on an image then "Link to the download information"
<Riddell> that'll tell you the various ways to getit
<jsubl2> i am new at this.  But i have wanted to contribute
<jsubl2> ok
<Riddell> thanks for getting into it :)
<jsubl2> I am recently retired unix admin.  One of my goals was to get involved.
<Riddell> go find bugs!  (cos next you'll want to fix them :)
<jsubl2> ok.  i noticed the links for learning that.  so i will definetly read those.
<Riddell> ad block isn't on by default any more, anyone remember if that's deliberate?
<jtechidna> the best I can find is bug 372379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372379 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Konqueror ships ancient EasyList blocklist" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372379
<Riddell> rings a bell
<Riddell> I think the problem there was the adblock settings being static in k-d-s
<Riddell> but rekonq has an automatic update feature
<yofel> hm, did the OEM install get dropped from the desktop image? F4 only shows 'Normal' as mode
<yofel> hm, nvm
<yofel> the menu is confusing
<shadeslayer> !testers 
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<shadeslayer> Digikam needs testing : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> ooh digikam
<Riddell> shadeslayer: remember we're in alpha freeze so remember to upload to -proposed when ready
<shadeslayer> oh ... ok
 * shadeslayer will remember
 * shadeslayer will test installing the cd once I get a DVD tomorrow
<shadeslayer> darn, should have got one today when I went to buy my mouse
<Riddell> usb keys so much better in my opinion
<shadeslayer> tell that to Apple
<Riddell> cor, new images
<Riddell> yofel: ^^
<Riddell> hmm but still syncing to mirror
<yofel> k
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1028567] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV when changing battery monitor settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028567 (by johannes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028567 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV when changing battery monitor settings" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan_> \o
<yofel> evening Quintasan
<Quintasan> yofel: sup
<yofel> still working through real life backlog that piled up during a month of test and exams
<Quintasan> ha
<Quintasan> still getting things moving here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >implying FF ever worked properly
<shadeslayer> apparently alot of users like FF
<Quintasan> Y U NO WORK VIRT MANAGER
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<ScottK> So I guess shadeslayer has passed the exams excuse on to yofel now.
<yofel> lol, pretty much ^^
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Linkmaster> Question about installing things, and their appdata: when a program installs, its appdata creates ~/.whatever, correct? Well, if you have enough ~/.whatevers, it creates a mess..how hard/difficult/whatnot would changing the install route to ~/.appdata/games.../programs.../etc  ??
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you're free, could you test digikam
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hmm k
<Quintasan> Let me finish my Quntal upgrade
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> Linkmaster: application configuration files aren't that standardized. Some applications use ~/.<app>, some use ~/.config/app/ ~/.local/share/app/ as per XDG standard
<Linkmaster> yofel: hm, I thought as much. I was wondering though, since it would organize things a little more after the initial ~/.whatever mess
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: It wouldn't be Linux if everything was seating neatly organised ;)
<Linkmaster> Oh hush =P thanks guys for at least asking, I was totally flamed in another channel when I presented the idea =P
<Linkmaster> *answering
<Quintasan> Linkmaster: It's the part of the surprise, when looking for udev files you totally exect the rules to sit in /var/some/where/where/you/do/not/expect/it
<Quintasan> :P
 * Linkmaster snorts
<Linkmaster> true enough
<yofel> Linkmaster: well, feel free to point people to the freedesktop spec - I doubt everyone knows it even exists (or they just don't care)
<Quintasan> lol freedesktop
<Quintasan> Heard that name somewhere in the depths of dbus
<Linkmaster> I've never heard of that before
<yofel> Linkmaster: I was talking about http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html specifically
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It has come to my attention that despite our greatest efforts at Project Neon we did not manage to produce a sane daily build system for Amarok 2. A long and bloody and tedious investigation revealed that the culprit behind our apparent inability to do so was caused by a monstrosity called qtscriptgenerator. It's hideous core consists of qmake and other unspeakable horrors which scarred shadeslayer into using his "exams" 
<Quintasan> excuse everytime anything Amarok-related came up on the channel. Not only it is hideous and wrecks havoc within Project Neon members but I also noticed that even the mighty warrior called Phonon is not able to tame the beast and must resort to dirty tricks. That it is only the tip of the iceberg Esquire! Even our fellows from the old lands of Debian seem to have given up slaying the beast (qtscriptgenerator doesn't work with Phonon and 
<Quintasan> uses some hacks to do so). As the result of the aforementioned thing we decided to call upon the mighty Overlord of KDE Multimedia lands, who happens to be you as we speak, for help with taming the beast as it would be beneficial for both Kubuntu and KDE shires.
<shadeslayer> oh boy oh boy
<jsubl2> i installed the latest test image.  I think i missed something it tried to install grub to sdb  which is the flash drive i was installing it from.  
<jsubl2> i am thinking maybe it was me and not a bug.. but not sure
<Riddell> jsubl2: worth testing again
<jsubl2> yeah i will
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1008967  any idea if someone is working on that so I don't do the same stuff twice?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008967 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> not me
<yofel> me neither - and if then that person should be assigned to that
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you give me root rights for lb?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think it's all yours
<yofel> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> thx
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll get to it shortly then
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does not compute
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Read it until it does
<Quintasan> If it doesn't then you need more booze
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now I get it
<apachelogger> just remove the phonon bits?
<apachelogger> last I saw it their overlay was kaput/incomplete
<Quintasan> We want you to fix that
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> what for?
<Quintasan> So it works half-decently?
<Quintasan> Or don't make Amarok 2 depend on that hell
<apachelogger> no one uses the phonon bindings
<apachelogger> and I don't see what for it would be used
<apachelogger> considering qml shebang is in master now
<Quintasan> Amarok 2 depends on that crap for some reason unknown to me
<apachelogger> amarok scripts need the advanced qt bindings
<Quintasan> That's qtscriptgenerator, right?
<apachelogger> aye
<Quintasan> And we need to get that building to get dailes working
<apachelogger> it semi-auto-generates qtscript bindings for stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: patch it I say
<Quintasan> I think yofel made it work just today with some nasty hacks but that's a effing short-term solution imo
<Quintasan> God knows when it will break again
<yofel> we want you to fix phonon so we *don't* have to patch it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> what's wrong with phonon?
<yofel> well, or make qtscriptgenerator build without requiring a 'phonon.h' that includes all phonon headers
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> qsg is not phonon compatible
<apachelogger> only qtphonon had that master header
<apachelogger> as all qt foo has master headers
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I don't really care for where the Qt foo is and where it is. Can you do something about that or we have to patch the hell out of it and pray it doesn't break anytime soon?
<Quintasan> where it is not*
<apachelogger> qsg is not part of kdemm nor kde
<apachelogger> so I cannot do anything about it
<apachelogger> you could however patch in a phonon.h at debian/kubuntu level
<apachelogger> seeing as the package tries to be compatible to qtphonon that sounds like a must-have tBH
<Quintasan> We can do that but I doubt Debian folks will do that
<yofel> Quintasan: they already do that...
<Quintasan> Oh, okay.
<Quintasan> So we are back to square one.
<Quintasan> 148737-redshift-plasmoid-0.4.2.tar.gz
<Quintasan> [plasma-widget-redshift]% tar zxvf 148737-redshift-plasmoid-0.4.2.tar.gz 
<Quintasan> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Quintasan> great
<Riddell> remember: Digikam needs testing : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Quintasan> Riddell: Done, works.
<shadeslayer> yeah, I need to upload that
 * shadeslayer looks at special things to be done to upload to proposed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you upload it it can be a nice feature for alpha 3
<Riddell> put quantal-proposed in the changelog
 * Riddell snoozes
<Quintasan> argh need to repack the tarball
<Quintasan> crap
<shadeslayer> okie
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> whatever, will mail the developer firs
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, how has the flat hunting been going? I've found myself searching for one as well.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Oh, well, good. I'm going to sign the rent contract tomorrow
<Quintasan> It's not the best one but that's the only one that looks sane and affordable
<JontheEchidna> yeah, there has to be a balance
<Quintasan> Of course we will be looking for better one but I take what I can get at the moment
<JontheEchidna> good, good
<JontheEchidna> I've looked at one place today which was pretty nice. I'm due to look at another thursday and hopefully I'll have a decision by the end of the week
<Quintasan> Now that reminds me I have to get up early tomorrow.
<Quintasan> T_T
<Quintasan> Hell, gotta get rolling, will be around for 4.9 tagging tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> the difference between the apartment 10 km from uni vs. the one 2 km is $175 a month, but it would probably be worth it.
<JontheEchidna> since 2 km is easily in walking/biking distance
<JontheEchidna> plus, everybody wants the one 2 km away, so I may not be able to get that one :P
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Well, good luck in finding good offer :P
 * Quintasan totters off to bed
<JontheEchidna> you too :)
<apachelogger> 175 USD are like 3.91 GBP
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> Good night.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nini
 * yofel is off to bed as well - good night
<apachelogger> yofel: nini
<JontheEchidna> ~150 euros a month more for the one 8 km closer :P
<CIA-81> [digikam] Rohan Garg * 49 * debian/changelog Release to quantal-proposed
<apachelogger> is that distance for travel-by-bird or travel-by-bike?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-25
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028704] package libqt4-test 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-test:amd64 4 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028704 (by Tim Desmond)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028704 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-test 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-test:amd64 4" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> alpha 3 images for the testing!
<soee> ok, thanks for the info
<soee> Riddell, KDE 4.9 for 12.04 will be available only after final release ?
<Riddell> soee: well it won't be available before releae of 4.9 :)
<Tm_T> 1445.52 < evll> just want to express my gratitude towards developers of kubuntu. was using it for a long time, but had a problem during version update and switched to chakra. now  I am back and I must say, that is like a breath of fresh air
<Tm_T> 1445.57 < evll> everything just works
<shadeslayer> :D
 * apachelogger stumbles in and mumbles things about being out of coffee
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi apachelogger 
<Riddell> Tm_T: always nice to hear :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: say I want to SRU phonon gstreamer 4.6.1, would I file multiple SRU bugs for the invidiual issues addressed as to provide verification steps for each, or would I file one bug with all steps, or would I file one bug and simply shoot for "does not work worse than 4.6.0 verification"
<Riddell> apachelogger: SRU is for paticular known problems so it should be one bug per issue
<apachelogger> Riddell: would I also have to micro-patch it then?
<Riddell> no but the SRU team will want to be able to review the diff
<apachelogger> mhh
 * apachelogger starts filing then ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: merci cheri
 * shadeslayer tries compiling okular with gcc-4.6
<Tm_T> Riddell: indeed
<Tm_T> considering people typically give feedback only when things are going bad
<littlegirl> Hey there, Riddell, are you at keys?
<Riddell> keys?
<Riddell> ooh http://dot.kde.org/2012/07/24/introducing-project-neon-kvm
<Riddell> go shadeslayer 
<Riddell> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Project-Neon-provides-daily-builds-of-KDE-modules-1652063.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are those kvm images used with?  qemu?
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> archive is rejecting my upload
<apachelogger> and the mail does not say anything useful
<Riddell> apachelogger: upload of what?
<apachelogger> pgst 4.6.1 to precise-proposed
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/522608/
<apachelogger> that's what I get
<Riddell> now that's broken
<Riddell> try again?
<Riddell> or give me packages to try?
<apachelogger> that's already the second time I tried
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/pgst/
<apachelogger> perhaps it simply dislikes ubuntu0.* uploads to pockets other than security
<Riddell> hi jsubl2, how did testing go?
<apachelogger> mhh, we also use that for regular kde SRUs... 
<jsubl2> i found a bug if this test is valid.  I did it 2x
<jsubl2> burn the image to flash drive with dd_rescue.  boots and installs ok.  grub tries to install to flash drive instead of the hard drive i installed to
<jsubl2> grub fails.  no boot
<Riddell> jsubl2: what's dd_rescue?
<jsubl2> utility to burn an iso to flash drive.
<Riddell> jsubl2: time to report a bug then
<Riddell> attach /var/log/syslog
<jsubl2> ok.  i have to read those docs yet on doing that
<Riddell> and /var/log/installer/*
<Riddell> or run  ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<jsubl2> ok so ubuntu-bug ubiquity would guide me through the bug opening process
<Riddell> it should do
<jsubl2> i am on  12.04.  i will boot the image and run the command.
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: If you go the multiple bugs route, it'll be more painful to get verified.  My recommendation is one metabug that references the others.
<apachelogger> SRU documentation says that ubuntu-sru does not like this at all
<apachelogger> and FWIW I could slap a verified stamp on each of those as those are the test cases we used to verify release quality ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you can do that quickly, then that works too as it's getting the verification stamp on each one that can be painful.
<jsubl2> i ran ubuntu-bug ubiquity.  entered the summary. its asking if any on the list is similiar. one is but it is a 2006 bug.  what should i do
<jsubl2> report a new bug is my guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, just download the tar and run the script included
<Riddell> jsubl2: yes
<jsubl2> i cant find /var/log/installer
<Riddell> just syslog should do from the live system
<Riddell> but doesn't ubuntu-bug attach the files for you?
<jsubl2> not sure i clicked on extra options.  this is from 12.10 installed.  not the live.  is this report valid
<jsubl2> or do i need to run this from the failed live install
<Riddell> jsubl2: is it the install you had problems with?
<jsubl2> yes.  but its dual boot. so i added the 12.10 to another grub
<jsubl2> so i could test it
<Riddell> and it doesn't have anything in /var/log/installer/ ?
<jsubl2> no
<Riddell> hum, weird
<jsubl2> dpkg.log has a few comments. but  not much
<Riddell> that won't have anything about grub
<jsubl2> dpkg.log:2012-07-24 14:03:34 status half-configured grub-pc-bin:amd64 1.99-22ubuntu1
<jsubl2> i dont see anything that i believe would be helpful to the devs
<jsubl2> i could recreate the error and run the command from the live.  if it would be helpful
<Riddell> yeah I guess so
<jsubl2> ok
<Riddell> "I thought I'd report that http://www.kubuntu.org/ says "OK" and                                                                                                                     
<Riddell> nothing else at the moment...                                                                                                                                                       "
<Riddell> anyone have problems?  I don't
<ScottK> Works here.
<Riddell> thanks
<jsubl2> from the live cd how do i get a konsole window to start the bug report.  then i need a browser
<Riddell> jsubl2: same way you do anywhere else
<Riddell> kmenu->konsole
<Riddell> or alt-f2 -> konsole
<Riddell> alt-tab if you have a full screen ubiquity hiding it
<jsubl2> so i should bring up the desktop and install from there. 
<jsubl2> then see if the bug occurs
<Riddell> jsubl2: yes
<jsubl2> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: [ubuntu/precise-proposed] phonon-backend-gstreamer 4:4.7.0really4.6.1-0ubuntu0.1 (Waiting for approval)
<Riddell> so it seems not to have liked you for some reason
<tsdgeos> Quintasan: very simple test for the okular search problem http://paste.kde.org/~fabiod/521714/
<tsdgeos> Quintasan: notice how when run in precise, the " No such method" notice contains 10 ints, but when run in quantal it has 9 ints
<tsdgeos> i.e. one magically disappeared
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: i think you were interested in this too ↑
<jsubl2> e
<apachelogger> Riddell: outragous :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for sponsoring
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: yeah, I was looking into how to use nm and objdump to see what the object file contains
<shadeslayer> so that we can report a bug in gcc
<tsdgeos> goodie
<shadeslayer> atm I'm testing some stuff, so will look at that in a bit
<micahg> shadeslayer: congrats on the new job
<shadeslayer> micahg: thanks! :)
 * shadeslayer is really really hungry
 * ScottK notes irony.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1024464] rekonq 0.9.2 lost search with google right mouse button option @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024464 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024464 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "rekonq 0.9.2 lost search with google right mouse button option" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jsubl2> testing the image on amd64.  i have a grub failure.  when running ubuntu-bug i get the following http://paste.kde.org/522716
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> a bug in the bug tracker
<jsubl2> yeah i am having the darnedest luck getting my first bug reported
<Riddell> jsubl2: well you can report it manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<jsubl2> ok.  will do
<Riddell> and then attach /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/
<jsubl2> ok
<jsubl2> bug 1028975 is open
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028975 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "grub failed to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028975
<Riddell> thanks jsubl2 
<Riddell> jsubl2: please also report a bug on apport for the error you had http://paste.kde.org/522716/
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+filebug
<Riddell> (apport is ubuntu-bug)
<jsubl2> ok
<jsubl2> bug 1028984 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028984 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport errored when filing bug on test image alpha3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028984
<jsubl2> later
<shadeslayer> !find pm.h
<ubottu> Found: edos-distcheck, edos-rpmcheck, rpm2html
<vHanda> shadeslayer: have you already packaged nepomuk-core?
<yofel> !info nepomuk-core quantal | vHanda
<ubottu> vHanda: Package nepomuk-core does not exist in quantal
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> anyway, it's there, we're a bit behind on 4.9 packaging though
<vHanda> good
<vHanda> though someone at #kontact installed nepomuk-core through his distro, so I need to find out which one it is
<vHanda> mainly cause I've broken binary compatibility between rc1 and the actual release
<vHanda> ( nepomuk-core is new package, I'm allowed to do that )
<yofel> vHanda: we have the beta2 package in the archive as we didn't get the RC's done. Thanks for the heads up at least
<efislayer> amd64 mac images work, except you need a special xorg.conf on the macbook pro 8,2
<efislayer> ah yes, no wireless as well
<efislayer> http://imgur.com/Ax3yG < rekonq doesn't look righ
<efislayer> t
<efislayer_>  /query ubottu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did digikam get uploaded?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-26
<Riddell> hmm littlegirl had to go away for a bit, no updates docs this cycle I guess :(
<Riddell> Quintasan: does bug 475530 tell us any more about getting kimpanel to work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475530 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu) "KIMPanel is unusable in Kubuntu 9.10" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475530
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is bug 1017490 needed for?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017490 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] clucene1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017490
<yofel_> Riddell: tomahawk if you want that in the archive
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> 4.9!
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> pgst has a regression
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you reject the SRU?
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> apachelogger: kicked
<apachelogger> merci
<Riddell> I'm going to lunch, if nobody is onto 4.9 when I get back I'll get started
<apachelogger> Riddell: we are not going to throw everything up using debfx's script?
<Riddell> that's what I plan to look at
<apachelogger> k
<debfx> the script still has an issue that it aborts when building a package fails
<debfx> which usually happens when a patch doesn't apply
<debfx> ideally it would upload the package anyway and let it ftbfs
<debfx> but not sure if that's possible
<Riddell> does gpg-agent work for people?
<Riddell> it hasn't worked for me in a while
<jtechidna> What's the status of lsb wrt qt3 in quantal?
<Riddell> mm I said I'd post to the ubuntu-devel list so I did
<jtechidna> Riddell: gpg-agent, is that what makes pinentry pop up for package signing, etc?
<Riddell> jtechidna: yes
<jtechidna> it's been on the fritz for me too
<Riddell> works ok for a new users for me
<Riddell> infact works ok when I copy my ~/.gnupg over to the new user
<ScottK> Works on precise.
<ScottK> Riddell and jtechidna: Since Debian removed Qt3 and we're two years away from an LTS release, I think we should go ahead and remove it too.
<jtechidna> I agree
<jtechidna> the sooner the better
<ScottK> Now is definitely the time.
<jtechidna> right after LTS is the best time to do it
<jtechidna> ScottK: btw, have you heard from barry about any further developments
<jtechidna> +?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  He tend to fall of channels and get distracted (he's even older than me), so I'd give him a ping.
<jtechidna> ok, I'll do so when I get home
<ScottK> If someone will troll the archive for Qt3 rdepends and file a comprehensive removal bug, I'll do the removal (ping me once the bug is filed).
 * jtechidna volunteers
<Riddell> I've posted to ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> I recommend waiting until the release team meeting tomorrow to remove it
<jtechidna> we'd need to merge the appropriate debian lsb changes before doing that, too
<Riddell> yes
<jtechidna> bug 960101 made me chuckle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960101 in qt-x11-free (Ubuntu) "Please provide multiarch support for Qt3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960101
<Riddell> "Qt3 is a show-stopper for me now." umm why?
<Riddell> must be one of those repeat shows on a unloved digital channel
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't figure to do it today.  Need to give someone a chance to volunteer to become upstream.
<jtechidna> thankfully, it's very unlikely for that to happen
<Riddell> upstream?  upstream moved on years ago
<debfx> I though that trinity guy is maintaining qt 3 now ;)
<ScottK> I think he's porting KDE3 to Qt4 now.
<ScottK> jtechidna: Agreed.  That's why I put it the way I did.
<ScottK> (see my reply to Riddell)
<debfx> ScottK: I doubt that since porting to Qt 4 requires quite some work.
<ScottK> I probably remember wrong.
<jtechidna> last I saw he was trying to make some sort of compatibility layer so that Qt3 code could run against a Qt4 runtime, or something crazy like that
<jtechidna> TQt or something
<jtechidna> some of these Qt3 rdepends date back before the -0ubuntu* versioning scheme was put in to use in Ubuntu
<debfx> which one?
<jtechidna> several, they also advertise the app as being "for X", lol
<jtechidna> xxdiff and zsafe, to name some
<debfx> I think they are just synced from Debian
<genii-around> How log before A3 hits cdimage.ubuntu.com  ?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: congrats, ktuberling just became a QA reference app for phonon :S
<tsdgeos> i rock!
<Riddell> we always knew it
<debfx> hm why doesn't reverse-depends find zsafe
<jtechidna> I find reverse-depends very unreliable
<jtechidna> I prefer apt-cache rdepends even with its false-positives
<debfx> I'd rather fix reverse-depends
 * apachelogger 'd rather apt-cache rdepends fixed
<apachelogger> actually rdepends should become rrelates and there should be a proper rdepends
<BluesKaj> looks like I have java problems with Firefox. Is there anything I should check for besides the plugins ? ...chromium works fine btw
<debfx> jtechidna: aha, zsafe has already been removed from quantal :)
<jtechidna> you've found me out, I'm on precise ;)
<debfx> see, that's the advantage of reverse-depends :P
<jtechidna> yeah :P
<debfx> jtechidna: in fact many of the packages you created tasks for have been removed
<jtechidna> yeah, I'm finding that out now >.>
<jtechidna> oops
<Riddell> they've probably been removed from debian with the qt 3 removal and so removed from ubuntu recently
<debfx> seems like qsstv has been ported to qt 4
<debfx> this is the list I got from reverse-depends: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111993/
<jtechidna> I'll take this as an opportunity to close the bugs for removed software
<Riddell> debfx: when it fails due to a patch needing changed do I really have to start again from the start?
<Riddell> presumably that'll commit duplicated changelog messages
<ScottK> presumably it's got a list of packages to do.  Can't you just remove the ones that succeeded from the list?
<ulysses> hello, all kde-telepathy-* package refers to the telepathy-kde package which does not exist, there is kde-telepathy instead
<debfx> Riddell: you can work around that by inserting a packages = packages[X:]
<ulysses> (on Kubuntu 12.04)
<Riddell> ulysses: refers how?
<ulysses> Riddell: in the long description: „This package is not meant to be used standalone. It is recommended to install the telepathy-kde metapackage instead.”
<Riddell> ulysses: oh I see, that's fixed in 12.10 and kde-telepathy 0.4 backports
<ulysses> okay
<Riddell> and if that's the biggest problem you can find with them we're doing pretty good :)
<Riddell> I'm out of business cards, anyone want some kubuntu business cards?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm your project neon blog isn't on planet ubuntu
<Riddell> and my most recent once didn't appear there either
<Riddell> it's a conspiracy!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> digikam was uploaded to proposed
<Riddell> morning shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> more like evening ;)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9.0.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1029550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029550 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Please update plasma-widget-networkmanagement to 0.9.0.3" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you mark the amd64+mac image as ready?
<shadeslayer> kind of ready actually, X doesn't start because of some issues
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where did you upload digikam? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=digikam
<shadeslayer> ScottK: someone might have approved it : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/4:2.7.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not touched amd64+mac
<ScottK> Ah.  Excellent.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I managed to get full EFI boot off a USB, so I did test it :)
<shadeslayer> I should blog about it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but jibel seems to have marked it as passed, so I guess X is working for him
<shadeslayer> maybe he booted it via BIOS emulation
<shadeslayer> that hides the Intel Graphics
<shadeslayer> doesn't cause problems with X then ...
<BluesKaj> I have what appears as java issues with Firefox 15 on kubuntu 12.10 ..looking for bug reports etc , but none seem to fit ...some applets don't load properly
<Riddell> BluesKaj: firefox -> #ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  I'm on KDE
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's not a KDE programme
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  it comes down the install pipe with built in installer ...seems default to me 
<Riddell> nevertheless, it's not something we look after
<BluesKaj> not asking for anyone to "look after " , I'm asking if anyone has seen the same problem and knows a fix or workaround , that's all
<rdieter> BluesKaj: perhaps if you'd followed Riddell's advice, you'd be in a venue where you'd have a better chance of getting the answers you want.  instead, you'd rather argue?
<BluesKaj> not a rguing rdieter , just responding 
<rdieter> just sayin, i'd venture if anyone did have anything helpful to give you, they would have by now
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Take what he said as "you'll have more luck there" and not "go away, not our problem".
<ScottK> Technically it's really #ubuntu+1 user support material.
<BluesKaj> ScottK:  yeah , I asked there , i got th brush off ...file abug response :)
<yofel> Riddell: oops, that's because I missed the checkbox for that. So my fault
<ScottK> I think it's either that or ask in #uubntu-desktop.
<yofel> Riddell: and we already have plasma nm 0.9.0.3 in quantal - if anything precise should be updated somhow
<BluesKaj> ScottK:  why ubuntu-desktop ., I have kubuntu-desktop...anyway , I'll just use chromium for a while instead ...I won't bother you again about browsers 
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Because they take care of Firefox, not us.
<yofel> BluesKaj: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<ScottK> yofel: He did already.
<BluesKaj> yofel:  I did , "go file a bug" 
<yofel> oh, didn't scroll back far enough, sry
<BluesKaj> yofel:  np , I realize this isn't the place ... it was a kind of last resort question 
<ScottK> Did you ask in #ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> ScottK: this is the topic at #ubuntu-desktop, If you want to help out, check out http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop | For support please join #ubuntu".
<ScottK> Then I'd file the bug.
<micahg> BluesKaj: I gave you a link to where you can troubleshoot, not just file bug (there are steps there of things to try before filing a bug)
<sheytan> HELLO!
<sheytan> Does anyone here knows where lightdm kde stores its themes?
<sheytan> i'm now trying it. It's still not as on my mockup, but close :D
<yofel> sheytan: from a quick look at the package it seems to be in /usr/share/kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/
<yofel> best ask agateau for something specific
<sheytan> yofel thank you!
<sheytan> i will
<sheytan> is plasma QML from top to bottom for 4.9 yet? ;d
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Pretty sure not.
<Riddell> sheytan: no there's plenty that isn't QML
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/quantal-alpha-3-out
<ScottK> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-27
<ScottK> Riddell: I accepted csync-owncloud, but the embedded copy of iniparser should really go.  Bad practice.
<ScottK> Riddell: In owncloud client you've got owncloud-client.desktop being installed twice.  Once by debian/rules and once by the .install file.  Please pick one.  That's not a blocker though, so accepting.  The rest look good.
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> well... quantal bug too with samba
<Peace-> rbelem: are you there i guess no but anyway..
<ScottK> Did the binaries for csync-owncloud too.
<Peace-> ScottK: can you boost the fix of this samba bug?
<Peace-> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/975028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975028 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin: "Timeout on server workgroup" can't see samba folders without windbind and it needs to modify /etc/nsswitch.conf to work properly" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I don't know a thing about it.
<ScottK> Since I don't run Windows at all, I'm pretty unlikely to learn.
<Peace-> :P
<Peace-> but how do you share stuff with othe computer ?
<Peace-> nfs ?
<Riddell> afiestas_: is bug 975028 the problem you were talking about the other day?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975028 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin: "Timeout on server workgroup" can't see samba folders without windbind and it needs to modify /etc/nsswitch.conf to work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975028
<Mamarok> afiestas_: ping
<Riddell> whee  http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/4.9.0.html
<Riddell> gaurav: a new tazz?
<tazz> o.O
<tazz> gaurav, is just my irssi+screen client.
<Riddell> you get around :)
<santa_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hello santa_ 
<santa_> Riddell: when debian freezes, how do you deal with the freeze?
<Riddell> santa_: same as when it doesn't, we sync packages from debian if there's new ones and if we need something newer we update to that something newer ourselves
<Riddell> got something in mind?
<santa_> yes, I'm thinking about a debian enhancement proposal
<santa_> Riddell: so don't you reuse packages from debian experimental if possible?
<Riddell> santa_: yes we can do, the person looking into updating the package shouldious kinds of enhancements in the Debian project, reflect their current status and, in particular, archive their outcomes.
<Riddell> DEP workflow: state diagram
<Riddell> tsk bad paste
<Riddell> santa_: yes we can do, the person looking into updating the package should check if it's in debian at all and can request a sync from experimental
<santa_> Riddell: so let's say I provide a repository on my own, in this repository would provide packages which are right now in debian experimental, however these packages aren't actually experimental, they are just there because of debian's freeze. also the packages in that repo wouldn't require a transition bug in debian. a couple of examples of these kind of packages are digikam and rekonq. providing that repo would help ubuntu's 
<santa_> development?
<santa_> the idea is doing part of the experimental cherry-pickin for you
<santa_> the idea also is having a debian unstable not-so-freezed
<Riddell> santa_: yes that would be handy as long as it was somewhere we'd naturally look at
<santa_> Riddell: I think I have no more questions for now, thank you for your time. I'll keep you posted about my proposal (if any)
<Riddell> good luck :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<afiestas_> Riddell: nope
<afiestas_> Mamarok: pong
<shadeslayer> scripting question, I do a 'pull-lp-source foo' to download a source, is there a way to cd into the extracted source dir? ( I'm currently using ls -l | grep '^d' | awk '{ print $9 }' to cd into the extracted source)
<Riddell> cd source-*/ ?
<Riddell> cd foo-*/ ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> sounds about right, will try
<Riddell> vHanda: you removed some symbols in nepomuk-core right?
<Riddell> I'm out for a couple of hours, back for meeting, feel free to getinto 4.9.0 if you want, latest is all in ninjas
<vHanda> yes
<vHanda> loads
<vHanda> but nepomuk-core has never been releases
<vHanda> *released
<vHanda> Also, kde-runtime is the only kde component that depends on it
<ScottK> Riddell: No release meeting today.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get my overnight pings re: New processing?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh aye, good point
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I did, on my todo list
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> I see someone else did the owncloud-client binaries while I was asleep.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there are way to run owncloud without PHP?  I lot of it seems very exciting, but there's no way I'm running PHP on a public facing server.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm afraid not, it's kindae written in PHP
<ScottK> Very unfortunate.
<Riddell> ScottK: depending on your use case it wouldn't have to be public
<ScottK> The first thing I'd like to try to do is replace my dependence on Google for syncing Contacts/Calendar between my Android phone and my computer.
<ScottK> Having to set up a VPN for phone -> home network for that seems complex.
<Riddell> Android is probably the wrong OS is you don't like depending on google
<ScottK> Yes, but the alternatives are worse.
<ScottK> It's actually less not trusting Google than trying to reduce the footprint of data I consider private that's on machines I don't control.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like the apport thing got sorted.  pykde4 and friends are in component mismatches now.
 * ScottK tries to figure out if he can do demotions now.
<ScottK> Seems I can.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh interesting
<Riddell> bug 1026198 says go
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026198 in pykde4 (Ubuntu) "Demote pykde4 and friends to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026198
<Riddell> go for it
<ScottK> All done.
<Riddell> whee
<ScottK> After the next publisher run you ought to be able to upload the updated kde-pim runtime.
<ScottK> (if you do it before, not sure what'll happen)
<Riddell> this James guy who posted to the mailing list has a curious way of introducing himself
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> I sent a reply.
<ronnoc> Riddell: ScottK: That was me on the list re: the sceencasting app issue. I figured everyone knew. Scott thanks for the reply, and I know you're right. I'll work on packaging it and ask for help if needed.
<ronnoc> It's an issue I really think needs addressed. SO I'll see what I can do
<ScottK> ronnoc: Excellent.   Motivation is the key.  I wasn't kidding about that.
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> ronnoc: is it a KDE application you're suggesting?
<ronnoc> ScottK: No doubt. I think faccilitating ways for people to contribute is obviously important. I was banging my head because I really can't see an easy way where if someone wanted to make a screencast, they could do so :/
<ronnoc> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> cool
<ronnoc> apparently the develpoer has a bias against *ubuntu so he hasn't make nor will he support any packages...so might not be idea. But there are few options, sadly
<ronnoc> I think my keyboard is messing up.. time to get a new one
<Riddell> ronnoc: do you know anything about packaging?
<ronnoc> Riddell: No but I've found a few good online guides to it so I'll have a go tonight and not bother anyone until I hit a wall. I'm reasonably computer-literate. 
<Riddell> ronnoc: have you got it compiled and working?
 * Riddell renames libnepomukcore4 to libnepomukcore4a
<shadeslayer> oh shoot
<shadeslayer> Is it possible to stop packages from getting into the archive?
<yofel> Riddell: why not use the abi manager?
 * shadeslayer accidentally uploaded some ktp stuff to the archive
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I don't think so
<shadeslayer> bah :(
<Riddell> yofel: mm, good question
<shadeslayer> it'll probably go into depwait I think, just need to check if common-internals was uploaded as well
<shadeslayer> ah yes, common internals was uploaded
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> Rejected
<yofel> shadeslayer: protip, set the default upload location to something other than ubuntu in your ~/.dput.cf
<shadeslayer> "The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question."
<shadeslayer> whee
<Quintasan> shadeslayer can't into archive
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :D
 * Quintasan can't into Debian
<Quintasan> for life of me, I have never seen such a uncooperative device
<Quintasan> even Transformer is better at linux than imx
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> dud
<Quintasan> I'm bootstraping a Debian armhf install from Debian netinstall
<Quintasan> Just to make sure nothing fancy is going wrong
<Quintasan> ronnoc: I'm up if you need some help, might as well as get me in shap
<Quintasan> +e
 * Quintasan has been absent for way too long
<ScottK> shadeslayer: yofel's advice on dput.cf is very good.
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I'm doing right now
<ScottK> Just after I became a core-dev one of my first Main uploads was an accidental upload of kde-guidance to the archive that was supposed to go into a PPA.  It was during an Alpha soft freeze.
<ScottK> Right after that is when I changed mine.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> :D
<jtechidna> my dput.cf defaults to bob
 * Quintasan giggles
<shadeslayer> saved by the fact that I don't have upload rights for ktp \o/
<ScottK> jtechidna: Awesome.  Mine does too.
<Quintasan> Why bob?
<shadeslayer> more importantly, what's bob?
<ScottK> Because it's a non-existent target.
<jtechidna> "cannot upload to target 'bob'"
<shadeslayer> hah
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> If you just unset the target it'll default to Debian.
<jtechidna> holy metabug batman: bug 1030022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030022 in xmonad (Ubuntu) "Port from legacy Xlib to to modern XCB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030022
<ScottK> jtechidna: Wow.  I took us out of it and pointed him to b.k.o.
<Quintasan> So.... meta
<jtechidna> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> I am SOOOOOOO glad you can remove 'affects' now.
 * jtechidna too
<jtechidna> I predict that any packages that will stay affected will be the neglected ones anyways ;P
<ScottK> Yep.
 * debfx wants a delete bug button ...
<debfx> or possibly delete user ;)
<yofel> you can now hide your comments, that's plenty of progress
<yofel> deleting ppa's would be a nice feature
<yofel> i.e. - not just the button
<ronnoc> Quintasan: I can't get to it until after work...4 hours from now. I'm in EST 
<ronnoc> Quintasan: Thanks though I'm sure I'll need some
<shadeslayer> and I think that's the last of it ...
<shadeslayer> KTP uploaded to : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<debfx> looks like this guy has a history of filing absurd bugs with a gazillion tasks, bug #888662 and many more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888662 in xxxterm (Ubuntu) "Web browsers should share the cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888662
<Riddell> wow
<ScottK> debfx: Can you talk to someone in #lauchpad about it?
<Riddell> bug 1027889  is the last comment there someone who just hasn't upgraded?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027889 in Precise Backports "backport rekonq 1.0" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027889
<Riddell> cos I don't see any other issues
<micahg> Riddell: someone who doesn't understand apt pinning
<Riddell> micahg: surely you have to set that up?
<micahg> in oneiric on it's NotAutomatic (pinned to 100)
<micahg> so, you have to explicitly install the backport
<micahg> err...in Natty on it's NotAutomatic, in Oneiric on it's enabled by default
 * ScottK was hoping jtechidna would have exposed this in a nice way to users by now.
<Riddell> hum, I didn't know that
<ScottK> Muon package manager will show multiple available versions.
<jtechidna> mea culpa. I actually have the UI bits for showing multiple available versions in the Muon Software Center, but there's some backend work that would be too invasive this close to the 1.4 release.
<jtechidna> so it only exists as a patch on my harddrive atm
<jtechidna> but yes, the Muon Package Manager has a "Versions" tab that shows up when you are viewing a package with multiple available versions
<jtechidna> a la: http://i.imgur.com/NZmeE.png
<ScottK> Although you can't tell which version it thought was "most appropriate" until you install.
<jtechidna> You can find that out in the "Technical Details" tab
<jtechidna> it shows the current candidate version: http://i.imgur.com/tK9bP.png
<ScottK> It would be nice to highlight the one that'll get installed in the versions tab.
<jtechidna> hmm, true
<ScottK> I think with that, the m-p-m would support this nicely.
<ScottK> Riddell: So you can point people who are interested in the backports at muon package manager so the needn't care about pinning.
<jtechidna> do you think bolding the selected version would be enough indication?
<ScottK> I'd have to see it, but probably.
<ScottK> It just needs to be sufficiently obvious.
<jtechidna> ScottK: e.g. http://i.imgur.com/jrG6K.png
<ScottK> I think that'd do it.
<jtechidna> then if you force a different version, the forced version would be bold, etc
<ScottK> Cool.
<yofel> could you possibly also show the pin values if any are set intentionally?
<ScottK> If you set pin values manually, I'm not sure you're in the target audience.
<yofel> this is the packge manager - not the software center
<yofel> but you have a point that you would need to add that by hand anyway
 * yofel noticed a bug in his pin setup while thinking about this...
<ScottK> I'd figure people who use pinning probably use apt.
<yofel> until some developers intend to preset it for them
<yofel> I'll file a whishlist bug later, low priority anyway
<jtechidna> yofel: it'll read pin files for specific packages located in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ and show a lock on the package emblem
<jtechidna> with the option to pin/unpin the package in the context menu
<jtechidna> but I don't think there's any support for displaying or controlling archive/component level pins.
<yofel> ok, that would be enough I guess as that's what most people would look for if at all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028283] package libqt4-help 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: package libqt4-help is a... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028283 (by Isaac)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028283 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-help 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: package libqt4-help is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New]
<andersonunsonst> test
<Riddell> andersonunsonst: working :)
<andersonunsonst> thanks :)
<Riddell> foo I can't get dh_install --list-missing to work with kde-workspace, the dual compile messing it up
<Riddell> afiestas_: what is usr/bin/solid-network ?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-28
<dantti> do-release-upgrade -d don't show quantal what I'm missing?
<dantti> as ok it was only checking lts ones ...
<dantti> now I need to poke them again to enable my kernel feature :P
<shadeslayer> Anyone have a idea on how to do a fresh install while preserving my old encrypted /home ?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "Overture" by Daft Punk [TRON: Legacy, 2010] [http://open.spotify.com/track/1wlLWCKOYy3o2GlVR1szY2] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your e.v. vote is open!
<Riddell> "Harald Sitter (apachelogger) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2013-07-31."  yay he still loves us!
<jussi> mrgh hrsdhhhjk
<jussi> damn nvidia
<jussi> Random logouts :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<shadeslayer> Everyone who is a e.V. member, plz2vote :P
<jussi> not I said the jussi
<chronos> here shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> chronos: hi
<chronos> so ... is weird, I added ppa but not see ppa packages
<shadeslayer> chronos: right, so you wanted KTP packages for precise?
<chronos> ya
<chronos> to test 0.4
<shadeslayer> ok, sec
<shadeslayer> chronos: by any chance, are you Bhargav?
<chronos> nop
<shadeslayer> chronos: ok, ktp packages are here : https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> chronos: sorry, must have mistaken you for someone else then
<chronos> hm not on kubuntu backports/
<chronos> ?
<Daskreech> chronos: It's not stable so unlikely to be in backports
<shadeslayer> nope
<Daskreech> The point of backports is to make things more stable or more secure
<Daskreech> ktp currently does neither 
<chronos> k, so need to fix that article http://www.kubuntu.org/ktp-0.4
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ktp-filetransfer-handler 2 weeks ago 
<shadeslayer> it's there in kubuntu backports
<shadeslayer> chronos: did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<chronos> ah ya
<chronos> sometimes
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=ktp&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=precise
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "The Grid" by Daft Punk [TRON: Legacy, 2010] [http://open.spotify.com/track/5z9v299A7qXXSk2VY0sUu0] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<chronos> ahn with ppa u send me not works too shadeslayer
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: ha :) How'd that get in? :-D
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: I have no idea tbh :P
<shadeslayer> Probably because we have it in the quantal archives now
<chronos> brb
<shadeslayer> I should get 0.4.1 into archives, will do on Monday after testing
<chronos> hm but we have 0.4 on telepathy-kde ppa for precise
<chronos> really don't know why it not show for me
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> ScottK: Regarding the IM magic, do you think we can get those changes in Precise or we leave it as it is and make it work perfectly in Quantal?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'd say let's get quantal fixed and then see.
<ScottK> I think we probably can get precise fixed though.
<Quintasan> Ok, did you already do some packaging or I can take a look at that?
<ScottK> Please take a look.
<ScottK> I was mostly trying to understand what needed to be done so far.
<Riddell> Quintasan: what did you work out needed done?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uh and what are we talking about? IM stuff?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: I grabbed the source and took a look
<Quintasan> Nothing much, will start doing it.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the biggest thing that needs doing it probably integration of IM activation with language selection.
<ScottK> AIUI anyway)
<Riddell> Quintasan: the source of what?
<Quintasan> Riddell: packaging I mean
<Riddell> Quintasan: packaging of what?
<Quintasan> kdeplasma-addons
<Quintasan> since that's where kimpanel is
<Riddell> Quintasan: but what needs done to it?
<ScottK> It looks like just re-enabling the binary.
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Riddell> for ibus?  /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kimpanel-ibus-panel is already in plasma-widget-kimpanel
<Quintasan> Riddell: New binary from source package plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus
<Quintasan> Hmm
<ScottK> Given we've got someone who has got it working and seems to understand it, I'm inclined to pretty much follow their lead.
<Quintasan> Riddell: It seems like the biggest change is the addition on http://paste.kde.org/524564
<Quintasan> kimpanel-ibus-panel.desktop
<Quintasan> Which gets copied into etc/xdg/autostart/
<Quintasan> Probably to ensure it is really running
<Riddell> right
<Quintasan> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kimpanel-ibus-panel doesn't exist in precise
<Quintasan> At least not in my install
 * Quintasan is pretty sure he installed kimpanel
<Riddell> and get it installed for the right languages
<Riddell> Quintasan: install quantal if you're working on quantal!  else it might all be wrong
<ScottK> It doesn't exist on precise.
<ScottK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=kimpanel-ibus-panel
<ScottK> It does on quantal.
<Quintasan> Then we want that to be fixed in precise
<Quintasan> Our kdeplasma-addons branch installs that file
<ScottK> If $SOMEONE would upload an SRU for that, I'll approve/New it.  Needs bug/test case/etc for SRU.
<Quintasan> I'm not sure how do we handle that entire magic in the installer but the steps seem to be working
<Riddell> Quintasan: which steps?
<Quintasan> Riddell: The ones  Awashiro sent Scott asked if we want im-switch im-select
<Quintasan> However one must ensure ibus is installed before sudo update-alternatives --install /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/en_US xinput-en_US /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus 60
<Quintasan> or as Ma suggested we could use im-switch instead
<Riddell> it's always been a mystery why that stuff is needed rather than just a config file setting like everything else
 * Riddell snoozes
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/524564 makes sure that kimpanel-ibus backend is started automagically
<Quintasan> it integrates very nicely
<shadeslayer> hmm .. does anyone know how to write/modify help.ubuntu.com pages?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: IIRC you need to be an ubuntu-docs member.
<shadeslayer> alrighty, that would be LittleGirl in our case
<ScottK> Quintasan: One of the steps was adding the widget to the panel, wasn't it?  We can do that with javscript if we need to.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think I recall Riddell saying something about her being on VAC for awhile.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Yes, we can, the question is do we want to add that by default for every install
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> Or can we somehow make it if'able basing on locale?
<shadeslayer> it can wait, as long as it gets released along with Quantal
<ScottK> Quintasan: i don't think we have to.  I think we can do it in the language selector somehow.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay.
<ScottK> Or kimpanel can ship the javascript snippet.
<ScottK> I think it's safe to assume that if someone installs it, they want it to work.
<Quintasan> ScottK: The trick to this stuff is finding ibus engines for each language
<Quintasan> for ex. Anthy is for Japanese
<ScottK> Right.
<Quintasan> and then using the im-switch to force ibus
<ScottK> There's two bits I think.
<ScottK> One is getting it into the panel on install.
<ScottK> We can do that with js.
<ScottK> (similar to how was have a different panel layout for plasma-netbook)
<ScottK> Two is getting it activated correctly.
<Quintasan> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kimpanel-ibus-panel -i ?
<ScottK> That's per-language so would have to be done in the language selector.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Ah yeah, I forgot that I added Anthy manually using ibus-setup
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> no idea if we can somehow stick a input method to ibus without nagging the user to do it himself
<ScottK> For part one, I'm thinking about /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/layout-templates/org.kde.plasma-netbook.defaultPanel/contents/layout.js as an example.
<ScottK> (kubuntu-netbook-default-settings)
<Quintasan> ScottK: But that's the easiest part :P Did you try those steps that Awashiro sent?
<ScottK> No.  I told you I hadn't done anything but think about it.
<Quintasan> Oh, ok, look then
<Quintasan> 4. ibus-setup
<Quintasan>  5. Open [Input Method] tab, and check [Customize activate input methods] on
<Quintasan>  6. Click [Select an input methods]-[Japanese]-[Anthy]
<Quintasan>  7. Click [add]
<Quintasan> You gotta do some clicking to do enable Anthy for example
<Quintasan> This would have to be done with every language
<Quintasan> s/language/input method
<Quintasan> The question is how do we handle that
<ScottK> If we could get to step 5 automatically and the user had to click 5 - 7 by hand, that would still be a huge step forward.
<Quintasan> ibus-setup is gui only
<Quintasan> Oh, okay
<Quintasan> ScottK: That stuff needs to be done in language-selector?
<ScottK> That's my guess, but it is a guess.
<Quintasan> Okay, I noted down the gist of what we want to get done and will look at it tomorrow
<ScottK> Great.  You might reply to the mail saying you're working on it.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-29
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> owncloud has the same version in Ubuntu and Debian, but not only are the tarball md5sums not the same, there's one difference in the upstream code:
<ScottK> -               return OC_Filesystem::readfile($this->path);
<ScottK> +               return OC_Filesystem::fopen($this->path,'r');
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ is in wncloud-4.0.5debian/lib/connector/sabre/file.php.  One of them is wrong, but I don't know which.
<ScottK> Other than a difference of opinion of mysql-server being suggests/recommends it seems like other than that the Debian/Ubuntu packages are the same.
<ScottK> One of them ought to be fixed.
<Tm_T> ScottK: that's strange
<SteveRiley> ScottK: the one with readfile is correct, according to this GIT commit: https://gitorious.org/owncloud/owncloud/commit/e7a0c4f0bb73cb6540678e8174c448fdaf5c299d/diffs?diffmode=sidebyside&fragment=1
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> SteveRiley: Thanks.  That's ours.  The Debian one needs fixing.
 * debfx wouldn't be surprised if upstream regenerated the tarballs post release
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1030566] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-xmlpattern... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1030566 (by Antti Seppo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030566 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-xmlpatterns:amd64 4" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Quintasan> !file
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Quintasan> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 58 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri,
<kubotu> roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 31 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<Quintasan> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Quintasan> argh
<Riddell> Quintasan: what are you trying to do?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I was trying to look up a file to learn in which package it is but I forgot the command
<Riddell> Quintasan: packages.ubuntu.com :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> I'm awesome thanks
<lordievader> :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> CANONICAL
<Quintasan> LOL
<genii> Looks like they need to raise a million per day which is highly unlikely
<Quintasan> genii: Judging from the general reaction from mixed social sites it MIGHT just work
<Quintasan> Though it's quite unlikely
<Quintasan> >canonical pls what are you doing
<Quintasan> Best comment
<juancarlospaco> I migrated myself to watch form factor and not coming back, but its a very good idea, I want it to happen...﻿
<juancarlospaco> android watch just google it, no need to carry the brick anymore
<yofel> while the fun raising plan sounds crazy, I like the hardware
<yofel> s/fun/fund/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "while the fund raising plan sounds crazy, I like the hardware"
<soee> yofel, when can we expect RC1 for raring ? :) 
<yofel> I hopefully can finish that today, but I'm still at work so it'll have to wait till later
<manchicken> 128GB storage?! That's impressive.
<juancarlospaco> it does not resist water, nor have cables builtin like watches 
<manchicken> I'm not convinced of a watch form factor to replace my mobile handset.
<juancarlospaco> me neither, of none of the form factors  :) but still
<apachelogger_> back from opera weekend \o/
<yofel> wb, enjoyed it?
 * shadeslayer is listening to some Antonio Vivaldi right now
<apachelogger_> very much
<apachelogger_> http://www.ofs.at/en/home/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: that site is running IIS
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> *running on 
<apachelogger_> it worries me that you would know that from an url :O
<shadeslayer> http://www.ofs.at/en/home/whatever/
<yofel> wow, haven't seen that error page in years
<yofel> but that opera place sure has an amazing scenery :O
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger_> so awesome.
<juancarlospaco> 5 Mac screens on the Ubuntu Ad
<juancarlospaco> :O
 * juancarlospaco I see memes
<Riddell> Ubuntu Ad?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> juancarlospaco: and a windows one as well IIRC
<juancarlospaco> our Spred-Mac Ubuntu Team is working really hard and no one say thank to us  :(
<juancarlospaco> Spread*
<juancarlospaco> im so using the storedGet() for a vagrant instrumentation GUI
<juancarlospaco> that Aqua theme for KDE is really good  *wink*   *wink*
<Quintasan> Riddell: So, when are we getting Ubuntu Edge?
 * Quintasan laughs
<genii> My main question is: Will it run Kubuntu?
<Quintasan> genii: Ubuntu Edge -> Mir -> No.
 * genii shakes a fist
<yofel> depends on the graphics driver they need really. If it's just using EGL then you *could* *maybe* run kwin-wayland on it eventually
<Quintasan> And pray it works.
<yofel> that wouldn't be any different for any other phone really
<Riddell> Quintasan: at least when there's something other than a phone shell to it :)
<Riddell> good luck to them but
<Quintasan> Riddell: I read that as "never"
 * Quintasan hides
<genii> A million a day for a month seems overly optimistic. Especially if they're pulling the $600 level after the first day.
<Riddell> Quintasan: don't be so skeptical!
 * Quintasan giggles
<yofel> Quintasan: why? they already have a unity shell that runs on android, that's exactly what they're selling the phone with + probably a dual-boot with their MIR thing
<yofel> so it's not really only a shell
<Quintasan> Ah oh well, I just used on an actual device
<Quintasan> and it's...bad?
<Quintasan> I mean the software
<yofel> haven't seen it so can't say. But I would believe it can run somewhat well if you feed it with those hardware specs
 * ScottK notes Riddell has a new baby to reign over him if he doesn't get busy winning the vote.
<Quintasan> Hm?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Care to explain?
<Riddell> ach we'll keep the baby even if we vote yes, no sign of a socialist paradise yet
<Riddell> Quintasan: look at any news source ever
<ScottK> Heh
 * Quintasan looks at anything that doesn't report the new king
<ScottK> Future king
<Riddell> ubuntu.com doesn't, how unpatriotic
<Quintasan> Ah
<ScottK> South Africa is a Republic.
<Quintasan> ScottK: New monarch in Belgium as well
<ScottK> Yes, but the Belgian monarchy doesn't come from a history of repression (at least not in Europe).
<Quintasan> Certainly
<Riddell> the Belgian monarchy doesn't come from a history full stop
<Riddell> but poor old congo would disagree on that repression thing (not in europe I guess but repressed from there)
<ScottK> Yes, it was particularly Congo I was thinking of.
<skellat> From the viceroy across the lake in the dominion to my north: http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=15236&lan=eng
<Riddell> poor old ubuntu gets trolled by baby on bbc news http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23402994
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> >Canonical says the Ubuntu OS is so simple that its handset does not need a home button
<Quintasan> Uhh.
<juancarlospaco> can be worse than firefoxos
<juancarlospaco> :P
<Quintasan> Ehh
 * Quintasan stops wasting time on talking about this and starts working
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you repase the pbuilderrc please?
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/p55212a07
<juancarlospaco> we still need kings, meh humanity, so much to be done...
<Quintasan> yofel: Thank you
 * Quintasan wonders if men in expensive suits would come to him if he started a company called Kanonikal
<genii> Ah, he IS there in -meeting
<Quintasan> genii: Who is there?
<genii> Quintasan: Scott
<yofel> yay, we got (most of) our MREs :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1203867] KDE packages FTBFS if Qt 5 present @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1203867 (by Roman Odaisky)
<Quintasan> yes!
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you ever fix the owncloud SRU bugs?
 * ScottK just accepted libkscreen based on the new MRE.
<Riddell> ScottK: no sorry, tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know.
<Riddell> ScottK: yay on the new MRE, thanks for pushing that through
<ScottK> No problem.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174605] No unlock dialogue after locking @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174605 (by naught101)
<ScottK> ^^^ should be kscreen, right?
<yofel> hm, the saucy uploads of kde sc weren't committed in bzr
<Riddell> yofel: ug seriously?
<Riddell> I'll fix that tomorrow sorry
<yofel> I just changed the script to auto-push again so it matches what initial-upload does. Having opposite defaults for the 2 scripts really doesn't work
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-23
<ahoneybun> darn web interface, I can't see who is here
<ScottK> No one.  Everyone is sleeping.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I resubmitted the proposal.
<ScottK> Need to make sure 3f86351c2082cbcabc897dfceac95496b7876cf0 gets reverted from kdepim before the RC packages get released (see KDE release ML).
<apachelogger_> so
<apachelogger_> kf5 workspace fails because of xcb missing
<apachelogger_> and plasma because of idunno
<Quintasan> \o
 * apachelogger_ looks at Quintasan
<nandi1> hi
<apachelogger_> right then
<apachelogger_> I am too stupid to add gpg keys to launchpad
<kidx> hello guys any one know how to downgrade from 4.11 beta 2? back to 13.04 version or stable?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: rdieter was nice enough to push the qreal fix for calligra upstream already :)
<apachelogger_> kidx: downgrades are not supported
<kidx> so how do i fix teh panel disapearing so often
<kidx> other than that i am fine
<apachelogger_> #kde can help I guess
<kidx> also that crashes the desktop
<apachelogger_> well, it's beta, crashes are bound to happen ;)
<apachelogger_> but really #kde may be best about the panel thing, and for the crashes usually reporting bugs helps
<kidx> i did
<kidx> and in KDE now
<kidx> thanks alot
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 2 candidates http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/299/builds
<soee> apachelogger_, he can use ppapurge
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Riddell> hmm
<soee> purge beta ppa than install kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger_> soee: it's unsupported.
<apachelogger_> upstream, downstream any stream reallly
<apachelogger_> yofel: builder now supports signing, requires setting KEYID in the codez
<apachelogger_> also there's now ~neon-builder through which go uploads
<apachelogger_> also qt5 for raring is trying to build
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: what is this neon-builder?
<apachelogger_> the thing that creates the qt5 source
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion opencv 2.4.6.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204059
<yofel> apachelogger_: fixed workspace, but plasma hasn't been building anymore since mid-akademy (even with frameworks etc. built from git)
<apachelogger_> yofel: getting broken all the time
<apachelogger_> libs is changing too much apparently
<apachelogger_> which is a good thing I reckon
<yofel> yeah, it was either breaking on libs itself, or on ECM being behind libs
<kidx> is there any preformance tweaks i can do to opengl or KDE to gain a preformace boost in game?
<apachelogger_> out of space \o/
<apachelogger_> kidx: is it a fullscreen game?
<kidx> yes
<kidx> somtimes lags or stutters
<apachelogger_> ctrl-shift-f12 before starting the game, if that makes things better then the game prevents kwin from automatically doing this, so I'd talk to the game developers
<apachelogger_> also #kde is still the place to go for support on KDE stuff :P
<kidx> is this no kubuntu
<kidx> KDE ubuntu
<kidx> ??
<Riddell> kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<apachelogger_> Riddell: activity suggests otherwise
<apachelogger_> yofel: ppa now all filled up :P
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer's going to look into space bump
<shadeslayer> as soon as I get some coffee first 
<apachelogger_> ecm should still fit in I guess
<apachelogger_> *try*
<apachelogger_> Riddell: why was 'investigate packaging sddm' abandoned/postponed?
<Riddell> was it?
<yofel> I remember david saying something like it's little value to us right now or so
<Riddell> hum
<yofel> apachelogger_: do you have the session recording? (if that worked?)
<apachelogger_> right, yes, sorta
<shadeslayer> yep, what yofel said
<shadeslayer> do you remember what we decided about running tests?
<apachelogger_> at one point I forgot to resume and at another point a Qt build decided to OOM my machine
<apachelogger_> so, I should have recordings just not complete ^^
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I added a comment regardless
<apachelogger_> our xcb would be too old
<yofel> shadeslayer: value/cost not good enough as build.kde.org runs them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> right, thanks for refreshing my memory
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> recording is weird
<apachelogger_> it recorded per user Oo
<apachelogger_> perhaps I should have RTFM first :O
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.95 saucy/script |4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/queue | 13.10 Alpha 2 testing | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<Riddell> topicdiff 13.10 Alpha 2 testing
<shadeslayer> bad apachelogger_
<yofel> which reminds me I need to kill of the tests in neon too -  they've been running pointlessly for long enough
<apachelogger_> .95 is rc1, right?
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: how much space do we want?
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: 10 I'd say
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: surely 32 GB's like neon4 would be too much
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger_> perhaps also make it clear that its transitional
<apachelogger_> and the long term goal is to replace the current neon ppa with the content of what we have in kf5
<apachelogger_> might make it easier to give us the bump :)
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1079150 updated
<ubottu> bug 1079150 in owncloud (Ubuntu Raring) "Update OwnCloud to 5.0.7" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079150
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/232910
<shadeslayer> my mouse is all weird
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: thx
 * apachelogger_ totally management handled kmix release issues \\o/
<apachelogger_> all managed out now... I shall go for a swim
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: do you have stuff that needs doing in KF5
<apachelogger_> not on the build side, no
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger_> it keeps failing due to upstream changero and raring is blocked on space
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger_> (also assuming there are no package name diffs between raring and saucy, raring only needs sequential build triggering to get the stack built)
<yofel> package builds done by launchpad don't fall under the size restriction
<yofel> so just trigger them
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> funny how LP works :)
<apachelogger_> yofel: lol?
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesn't uploading fail though?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> i.e. deb uploading
<yofel> same for package copies from other ppa's
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> fun really ^^
 * apachelogger_ shakes head
<apachelogger_> it was even too much for the bot
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: space granted
<apachelogger_> anyway, I triggered super low level stuff for building
<shadeslayer> I'm awesome
<apachelogger_> we'll see how that goes
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: indeed you are
<apachelogger_> I triggered all !kde stuff (everything without kde/plasma in the name anyway) for raring
<apachelogger_> if it builds feel free to prod kdesupport < kdelibs < plasma-framework
<yofel> bug 1196752 is just fun 
<yofel> and ofc ubottu ran away ;_;
<yofel> bug 1196752
<Riddell> Suspend only works once when using upower with logind
<ubottu> bug 1196752 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Suspend only works once when using upower with logind" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196752
<Riddell> I win!
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> suspending started working for me :O
<shadeslayer> not sure what changed though
<Riddell> more than once?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> hmm .. yeah, you're right
<shadeslayer> it seems last night was the first time I suspended
<shadeslayer> which is probably why it worked
<yofel> also fun
<yofel> $ qdbus
<yofel> qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> heh yes
<shadeslayer> that's because of qt4-default and stuff I think
<yofel> qt5 doesn't have qdbus o.O?
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> you just don't have it installed
<shadeslayer> ^^
<tsdgeos> qdbus-qt5
<yofel> indeed I don't
<shadeslayer> did no one test RC1 for Raring?
<yofel> did someone apply the kdepim patch on raring?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> or well, IDK
<yofel> then that needs to be done and it should be ready for testing
<shadeslayer> okay, nope
<shadeslayer> unless the patch was landed before raring was uploaded
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's more of a runtime thing
<yofel> what?
<shadeslayer> the kdepim patch?
<shadeslayer> isn't that a runtime issue?
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: I only just did the patch for saucy a few hours ago
<Riddell> where are the raring packages now?  I'll add it
<shadeslayer> staging ppa
<yofel> hm, I don't see the patch in bzr
<yofel> oh wait, that's -runtime, right
<yofel> silly m
<yofel> e
<yofel> hm... 
<yofel> Riddell: you forgot to bzr add ^^
<Riddell> meh, thanks for keeping an eye on me
<tsdgeos> please please pleaase
<tsdgeos> apply that kdepim-runtime patch
<tsdgeos> it'll destroy peoples lifes
<tsdgeos> (it did for me) :D
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger_>   CMake 2.8.11 or higher is required.  You are running version 2.8.10.1
<apachelogger_> and here come the problems
<apachelogger_> weeeh
 * apachelogger_ goes for swim and stuff
 * Riddell lets in kde-runtime/4:4.10.95-0ubuntu1 for the alpha
 * yofel goes updating akonadi
<genii> If anyone could just satisfy my curiosity... I notice on the change lists sometimes "Approved by Ubuntu Archive Robot" instead of some human... should i be worried? ;) Or actually... what is this robot?
<shadeslayer> genii: probably the thing that moves packages from proposed to release
<genii> Interesting
<BluesKaj> I hope the decision to move fro proposed to release is made by a human :)
<yofel> not in the development release
<yofel> but I guess that robot comes into play when britney is overridden
<genii> I guess if something is in a waiting queue for a specified time and no one makes any notes against it then it just automatically progresses to the next queue
<genii> yofel: The one I first noticed it with was the phablet in saucy
<yofel> I did only see it recently as well, but britney hasn't been used for that long either
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell http://i.imgur.com/lzaO3MZ.png
<shadeslayer> genii: could also possibly the jenkins automatic stuff
<shadeslayer> that Canonical has in place to make daily releases
 * genii makes more coffee
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1204182] Locale wrongly defaults to en_US.UTF8 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204182 (by Graeme Hewson)
<yofel> shadeslayer: there's always people downloading images (though it's interesting that torrents seem to be quite popular)
<shadeslayer> yofel: true, just thought that it's usually immediately after a release that the numbers spike
<shadeslayer> but it seems the numbers spiked fairly recently
<ScottK> Riddell: Will look at it tonight. 
<Riddell> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: ssup herald
<shadeslayer> didn't realize you changed your name 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any updates regarding the kernel signing in Kubuntu?
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: actually my name is darth vader, but dont tell anyone
<shadeslayer> yeah right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: any plans on building a new Death Star ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell KDE 4.11 RC1 on raring looks fine to me
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think you can just copy it once akonadi is built
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> yofel: kdepim-runtime is FTBFS
<yofel> :S
<Riddell> yeah I still need to fix that
<shadeslayer> seems like archive skew or sth?
<yofel> er, really?
<yofel> looks fine to me
<shadeslayer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shadeslayer>  libakonadi-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer>  libkolabxml-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> hum, I've seen that before
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/4819262
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/4819261
<yofel> Series: saucy
<yofel> eh?
<Riddell> I think the kdepim build had the same, different versions of boost
<yofel> Riddell: I think you uploaded to the wrong release
<Riddell> oh hum
<Riddell> sigh
<shadeslayer> indeedly ^
<Riddell> fix uploaded
<shadeslayer> hm, question, why can't we just seed in linux-signed-generic for Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> there's also efilinux-signed , not sure what that is
<yofel> wasn't it because you needed changes to the image building too? I don't know much about UEFI though
<shadeslayer> not sure, but aren't the scripts same for Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<Riddell> colin has todo items on that
<shadeslayer> time to poke him?
<shadeslayer> I just did some user support in #kde-in regarding EFI installs, where the issue was secure boot
<shadeslayer> which is why I bought this up
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<Riddell> yay new builds!
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<soee> whats going on ?
<Riddell> new alpha 2 candidates
<Riddell> needing testing
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/299/builds
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm on it
<Riddell> awooga
<Quintasan> though the rsync link seems broken
<Riddell> zsync from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20130723.1/ maybe
<Quintasan> i386 (entire disk) - passed
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you do Live Session too?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Not yet
<Quintasan> Once I'm done with encrypted LVM I will do that.
<Riddell> Quintasan: you just ran the installer directly?
<Quintasan> Yes.
<Quintasan> That's what the testcase says
<Riddell> oh interesting
<Riddell> and yeah it needs testing too
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's going to take a while since my pc psu died
<Quintasan> I'm doing it on laptop by hand
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Live CD works
<Quintasan> Manual partitioning as well
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can do amd64 tomorrow
<Riddell> Quintasan: I just did a bunch of amd64 ones
<Quintasan> Okay
<Riddell> Quintasan: but there's a bunch more to do, would be good :)
 * Quintasan tries to squeeze one more vm in
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-24
<ScottK> Riddell: So plasma-widget-menubar only works on Qt stuff now?
<ScottK> I just removed menubar.
<ScottK> I think "here's a U/I widget, but only use it if you know that the app is written in Qt/KDE" is not user friendly.
<ScottK> Riddell: owncloud done.  precise had 5.0.4, not 5.0.7, but I accepted it on the theory that it was progress.  Please let me know if that was wrong and either upload the newer one or I'll remove it.
<jussi> Hrm, I have 2 minor feature improvements for system settings. anyone want to listen to me or shall I make a bug report that will get ignored for all time? :D (yes yes, Ill make the bug report, but I feel like talking to someone  :D) 
<Noskcaj> jussi, speak anyone
<Noskcaj> *anyway
<jussi> :D
<valorie> jussi, what improvements?
<agateau> xnox: ping
<jussi> valorie: make the icon/theme example picture clickable(in system settiings applications appearance, get more themes), so one can quickly see more detail without clicking through tot he web page. second, filter out those themes which do not have local hosted files, as to get rid of that html file download. (its very frustrating not being able to install stuff that is listed there)
<Quintasan> \o
<jussi> heya Quintasan
<Quintasan> jussi:  sup?
<jussi> not much, at work, trying to get thigns done
<jussi> the normal
<xnox> agateau: pong =)  but note i might be leaving soon.
<agateau> xnox: ok :) quick question: I am working on writing a Kubuntu version of ubi-wireless. Is it possible to test the whole thing in a VM?
<xnox> agateau: not sure. the ubi-wireless for gtk, was tested/launched stand-alone, and simply talk to NM =) there is a script to just test the widget.
<agateau> xnox: The only way i can think of right now is installing on a real machine, where I can toggle wireless on and off
<xnox> agateau: i think VirtualBox allows creating a "wifi" device, not so sure about kvm.
<agateau> xnox: oh ok, I need to look into this then (I use virtualbox)
<agateau> xnox: i also ran the widget standalone, but I need to test the whole thing at some point :)
<xnox> yeah. i am thinking to buy second laptop to do testing =)
<debfx> I don't think you can create virtual wifi devices in virtualbox, except passing through real usb wifi adapters
<xnox> I can't wait for qt5.1 to be in the archive and start looking into porting ubiquity to qml / desktop components =) 
<apachelogger> yofel: did you ever backport cmake for neon?
<yofel> kf5? no. I did backport it for neon4 precise once though
<apachelogger> yes, but how did you handle that?
<apachelogger> did you simply backport as-is? or did you fiddle to install it into /opt?
<yofel> apachelogger: that was a straight backport of the next available version (we did the same for the backports too)
<apachelogger> yofel: so for newer cmake in raring for kf5 a straight backport would be the way to go I reckon
<Riddell> "Harald Sitter (apachelogger) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay apachelogger still loves us!
<Riddell> "Philip Muškovac (yofel) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Developers (kubuntu-dev) team" yay yofel still loves us!
<jussi> Riddell: Im thinking to have some shirts made - Polo shirts cost 19,5 € per shirt with the Kubuntu logo. (if we order 50). That would make ~1000€. If we sell them at 25€+PP that makes us 300€.  I have the shop all ready to go , the shop costs are 0.90€ per transaction plus 3% if people pay by credit card. I have a feeling we can find cheaper shirts though, still doing more investigation into that. Over all though, does it sound like a 
<jussi> good Idea? 
<jussi> If we think its a good idea, I would like to request money from the kubuntu fund as seed capital, to buy the inital shirts. that money will then be paid back or used to buy more shirts or mugs or whatever. 
<jussi> Only other thing I need to look into is VAT and how that would work. 
<jussi> Riddell: alternately, a slightly lower quality and only tshirt would come out a lot cheaper - approximately 300€ for 50 shirts. 
<jussi> (Kubuntu logo only on the front left chest, white)
<jussi> Thats a current promotion -50%
<agateau> Riddell: got some time to give https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-max-width/+merge/173744 and its sibling https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kde-max-width/+merge/173746 a bit of love?
<Riddell> agateau: yeah I'll take a look shortly
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> jussi: sounds like an awesomeidea
<jussi> Riddell: Ill do the investigation and sent results/my request to the kubuntu devel list - or is there some better way to move forward? 
<Riddell> jussi: if they're sold by the kubuntu council I wouldn't worry about VAT, it's nowhere near the limit you need to care about it in the UK
<jussi> Riddell: ahh yes, forgotten about that - its about 8k here also, so we dont have to worry
<Riddell> jussi: that's a good way to go
<Riddell> jussi: main thing that comes to mind is I don't have a good way of transfering money to the eurozone
<jussi> Riddell: ok. I expect to have something done in the next few days
<jussi> Riddell: a simple bank transfer would work, no? 
<Riddell> jussi: it's not simple to transfer from Uk to eurozone in my experience
<Riddell> jussi: but I have new online banking things here for the account, I'll try and get those working
<jussi> Riddell: I beleive nowdays you only need the IBAN and maybe BIC codes. 
<jussi> WHich I can supply you with both.
<jussi> ALternately, if you have some sort of credit card, we can arrange that you just buy the stuff and have it sent here
<Riddell> when I tried to send money earlier this year from my personal account it would have cost £25 from one bank, another bank was £8 so I used them which needed many bits of information and it didn't work the money got returned less a random transaction cost
<Riddell> yeah that would work
<jussi> ok, Ill do the homework. 
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj able to do any alpha 2 testing? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/299/builds
<Riddell> jussi: looking at the order of polo shirts for uds last year "It will be £12.50 per poloshirt which will be a total of £250.00 for 20 of them."
<BluesKaj> Riddell, haven't been doing any dailiies since I'm updating /upgrading 13.10 most every day 
<jussi> Riddell: yes, Ive just found this place that has them for 14.88€ - where did you order those? 
<Riddell> which seems a lot cheaper, but postage to finland on top of that
<Riddell> jussi: sports warehouse/superlogo in edinburgh
<jussi> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> they have a website, probably not a great one
<jussi> Riddell: thats a nice reference point.
<jussi> I will keep looking until I find a better deal than that :D
<jussi> Riddell: was that logo on front only?
<jussi> and can you send me a decent resolution logo?
<Riddell> jussi: yes, sewn onto left brest
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork on the wiki
<jussi> ahh, thanks 
<jussi> Dark blue colour? 
<Riddell> jussi: I think that looks the most smart
<Riddell> jussi: oh strikes me we could ask canonical for the money
<Riddell> jussi: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<jussi> hrm, thats a good point :D
<Riddell> lordievader: thanks for your alpha 2 candidate testing :)
<Riddell> lordievader: what language did you install it in?
<lordievader> Dutch, doing the same now on i386.
<Riddell> ook
<lordievader> And no problem ;)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: .95 missing again in l10n land
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yeah there's a few other bits that didn't get in before the freeze, I'll upload when I can but it's waiting on our alpha 2
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> sad
<tsdgeos> can you guys at least patch in kdepim-runtime so it's not destroying people's lifes?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I have
 * Riddell tripple checks
<Riddell> mm stuck in -proposed, I'll let that through the freeze
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my question about the version of owncload for precise?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, not sure what happened there, but there's a new version coming so I think I'll update for that anyway when it comes out
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> yofel, shadeslayer: can I copy 4.10.95 from staging to beta for raring?
<ScottK> Also, if you're letting stuff in, you might consider letting my kubuntu-meta and kubuntu-settings updates in.  I don't think a half working menubar makes sense.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> I'm wondering if we should respin for this kmail bug
<yofel> Riddell: I think yes, I retried kdepim-runtime i386 this morning which should be done by now
<Riddell> "Add desktop/kdedrc deactivating phonon device change windows entirely." apachelogger how come you're maching phonon in kubuntu when it's not upstream?
<ScottK> Found under the headline "RIP Computer Science": http://i.imgur.com/Wx91Z.jpg
<apachelogger> Riddell: because upstream I actually have to care about people not running PA
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<Riddell> ScottK: farewell, we knew thee well
<Riddell> ScottK: doesn't the menubar stuff fall back to just using a normal menubar if it can't find the widget to use?
<Riddell> ScottK: isn't it sensible for netbook users to have the menubar applet for kde apps at least?
<ScottK> Only if you think it's reasonable for users to have to know the difference.
<ScottK> It does work that way, but it seemed to me that was sufficiently inconsistent that it should just go away.  I may be wrong.
<Riddell> agateau: got an opinion since it's your baby?
<agateau> Riddell: since Kubuntu does not ship gtk apps by default, i would say it makes sense to keep it, but 1) I do not have strong opinion on this and 2) it's not my baby anymore, new maintainer is Cédric Bellegarde
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: There is no smooth transition from libkscreen0 to libkscreen1, is that intended?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's unsmooth about it?
<Riddell> oh files in /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen ?
<Riddell> it has Breaks: libkscreen0
<Quintasan> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will not upgrade to libkscreen1
<Quintasan> It says kscreen update was held
<Riddell> Quintasan: never use   apt-get upgrade
<Riddell> always use  apt-get dist-upgrade
<Quintasan> Same thing
<Riddell> or even better use the version upgrade tool
<yofel> isn't this an issue for the SRU too actually?
<Quintasan> Pobieranie:2 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-proposed/universe libkscreen1 amd64 1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1 [90,7 kB]
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> There is something I don't understand, if new kscreen has depends on libkscreen1 which has breaks on libkscreen0 - why didn't dist-upgrade ask me if I want to remove libkscreen0?
<Quintasan> I did try dist-upgrade
<yofel> try with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1
<Quintasan> I'll try that when I get new PSU for my PC
<Quintasan> Will have to upgrade it anyways.
<ScottK> Then also ask yourself why a bug fix release bumped the soname?
<Riddell> 4.10.95 in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<Riddell> Quintasan, lordievader: if I respin for this kmail bug can you do more testing?
 * Riddell uploads kde-l10n 4.10.95 to -proposed
<Quintasan> ScottK: It's a bugfix release, lol
 * Quintasan shuts up
<Quintasan> Riddell: Sure
<lordievader> Riddell: Today yes, tommorow no.
 * yofel does .95 l10n for raring
<genii> For some reason I read that at first as i915
<Riddell> Quintasan, lordievader: rebuilding, check back in 30 mins
<Riddell> new images | !testers 
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> !testers | new images
<ubottu> new images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> Quintasan: rsync is working but you have to add a . at the end
<Riddell> sweet, plymouth works after install now :)
<Riddell> hum, kwallet not requires setup on first use
<Riddell> hum, kwallet now requires setup on first use
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1204585] kwallet requires first use setup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204585 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<Riddell> are there any decent GUIs for qemu?
<Riddell> virtualbox likes to freeze my computer these days but qemu needs command line faff
<Riddell> hmm but qemu doesn't seem to work anyway
<lordievader> Virtualbox works fine here, its slow but it works ;)
<Riddell> it works for me too, until it freezes my computer
<Riddell> let me try again, I'm hoping to do i386 tests
<Riddell> the power supply for my test netbook is lost in charles du gaulle :(
<lordievader> Riddell: When testing the OEM did you see bug 1204524
<ubottu> bug 1204524 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem temporary user not removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204524
<lordievader> ?
<Riddell> lordievader: hmm yes
<Riddell> there is still an oem user here
<Riddell> well spotted
<lordievader> Riddell: Does it also automatically login as that oem user?
<Riddell> lordievader: on first boot it successfully logs in as oem user and on second boot it successfully logs in as created user
<Riddell> lordievader: I think I set "log in automatically" at oem setup, maybe you didn't?
<lordievader> Hmm, here it logs on in both cases as the oem user, true I didn't, I set it to require password.
<Riddell> that's probably the difference
<lordievader> Interesting bug though, wasn't there during my 13.04 tests.
<lordievader> Riddell: Could you add your information to the bug report?
 * Riddell does so
<lordievader> Great, thank you :D
<Riddell> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-vs.-kubuntu.html  not read it, too scared it'll be troll material
<genii> Riddell: It's very favourable actually.
<genii> Although "It's not uncommon for those who do enjoy using Unity not to enjoy KDE as much. After all, KDE is a very powerful desktop and its options are a lot to take in for someone who has never experienced freedom and desktop control to this extent before."  near the end does sound somewhat like a jab at Unity
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1204585 regression back to raring behavior that is?
<ubottu> bug 1204585 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kwallet requires first use setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204585
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from that link
<shadeslayer> "Bear in mind, this doesn't even rely on PulseAudio, this is simply using KDE's Phonon Configuration Module. "
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> while refering to changing device priority
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-vs.-kubuntu.html
<shadeslayer> 2nd page
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is using pulse when pulse is there :P
<shadeslayer> and last I checked, we shipped pulse on Kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> well, it's not like the author's statement is wrong
<apachelogger> it would work regardless
<apachelogger> until evil apachelogger removes that ability with phonon5 :O
<shadeslayer> /o\
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-25
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1120077] Upgrade to kde 4.10 leads to terminal related artifacts on the desktop @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1120077 (by bastafidli)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> 4.11 rc2!
<soee> Riddell, available for Kubuntu ? :)
<Riddell> as soon as someone packages it
 * Riddell marks alpha 2 candidate images as ready
<lordievader> Whoo :)
<allee_> Can someone move libkgapi2 to backports?  kdepim-runtime : Depends: libkgapi2-2 (>= 2.0.1) but it is not installable
<Riddell> allee: what release?
<allee> raring
<Riddell> installing 4.10.5?
<allee> argl 4.10.95 so not backports but beta repo
<allee> sorry
<allee> more raring 4.10.95 missing deps:
<allee> nepomuk-core-runtime : Depends: libnepomukcore4abi1 (= 4:4.10.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1) but 4:4.10.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<allee>                         Depends: libsoprano4 (>= 2.9.3) but 2.9.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<yofel> hm, not everything was copied it seems
<Riddell> hang on I'll get onto it
<yofel> Riddell: I'm on it
<Riddell> ok thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pe447d49f/
<apachelogger> when cleaning a not completely built qtwebkit....
<yofel> I did not finish that package
<yofel> so dunno ^^
<apachelogger> given the shittyness of qtwebkit I'll advocate building it outside the qt5 mono source
<apachelogger> it will only break stuff
<yofel> er, that's what I was working on
<yofel> you don't want to build that with the rest of qt
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> but you did not finish it, so I am doing it :P
<apachelogger> cuz lunchpad is a drag and kdelibs is broken
<allee> At least for my raring pkg selection libkgapi2 2.0.1 and soprano 2.9.3 pkgs are missing in beta repo
<yofel> allee: they're waiting to be published, will be there soon
<TheOneRing> I tried to update to kde-4.11 beta 2 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-411-beta-2
<TheOneRing> no something went wrong mor or less all packages wehre remove
<TheOneRing> when i now try to install kubuntu-desktop it complains about unmet dependencies
<TheOneRing> and dist-pgreade keeps back 3 nepomuk packages
<apachelogger> TheOneRing: packages have not bee completely published disabling apt to build a complete dependency chain on beta2
<allee> yofel: Thx! 
<apachelogger> yofel: didn't we want to use staging ppas to prevent that? :O
<Riddell> apachelogger: we did I just forgot to copy some packages :(
<TheOneRing> hmpf great
<TheOneRing> hm wouldnt it not be possible to make apt-get atleast warn in that case :P
<TheOneRing> before removing everything
<apachelogger> TheOneRing: it does that, if you choose to ignore what apt tells you, that is your problem :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: so how can we prevent that? script? don't we have a script?
 * apachelogger just noticed that he is building qtwebkit in a tmpfs
<apachelogger> may be a really bad idea
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just used copy-packages from ubuntu-dev-tools
<Riddell> apachelogger: a scipt that runs copy packages on the kdesc and other bits would be good but I don't know if the other bits are reliably known
 * yofel doesn't copy-packages because it has no way to copy *everything*
<apachelogger> yofel: do we have a better script?
<yofel> I once wrote kopypackages (in kubuntu-dev-tools)
<yofel> *could* use some improvements, but it works for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: with staging I'd argue that as soon as everything in $pocket is built&published everything should be copied
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that sounds scriptable
<apachelogger> someone create a trello card please
<Riddell> apachelogger: I mind we used to have a script that was then dropped in favour of copy-package from ubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> my qtwebkit just failed -.-
<yofel> copy-package has much better command design than kopypackages so it usually is what you want to use. But it's missing the batch processing 
<yofel> so either one needs a script that lists all packages in a given archive for a release so that can be fed into copy-package, or one improves copy-package to operate on more than one package at a time
 * Riddell runs ./kubuntu-initial-upload -d saucy -v 4.10.97 -m "New upstream RC 2 release" -t ~/src/4.10.97
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/kpN1Nh2S/10-create-copy-package-script
<azeem_>  
<azeem_> oops
 * azeem_ waves to allee 
<allee>  /me waves gladly surprised back to azeem_
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: for some reason syncqt didn't autorun
<apachelogger> it's a big surprise that one :P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: syncqt?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tqcnys?
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> yofel: triggered qtwebkit
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm rejecting your kubuntu-meta and kubuntu-settings uploads, I think more discussion is needed on them
<Riddell> Quintasan: I get no problems doing a dist-upgrade in raring for the kscreen in -proposed bug 1195806
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<ScottK> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> agateau: won't kde-max-width mess up high res displays?
<Riddell> but then high res displays are probably screwed up already
<agateau> Riddell: It should help keeping lines short. But I recon the max width should be defined according to dpi these days
<Riddell> I see gnome got some high res machines sponsored by intel, might be good for kde to ask for the same
<Riddell> agateau: what's the def _create_webview(self): method about?
<Riddell> just refactoring?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> Riddell: would be nice to get hdpi display indeed :)
<Riddell> agateau: comment added about dpi issue and merged and uploaded, also done ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<agateau> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> agateau: probably best if xnox looks at ~agateau/ubiquity/nm-split as there's a bunch of gtk code changes
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I assigned the team as reviewer, hoping someone would chime in, but so far it has not happened
<agateau> Riddell: I guess it's holiday time everywhere
 * Riddell prepares https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/13.10-alpha-2
<soee> yo
<soee> Riddell, i have question
<soee> on one PC i have installed Arch and have free partition ready for Kubuntu, is Alpha 2 stable enought to use it ?
<lordievader> soee: In my opinion Alpha 2 is quite stable :D
<soee> lordievader, you wouldnt lie to me  ? :)
<Riddell> soee: yeah alpha 2 is pretty good
<soee> Riddell, will Kubuntu and its grub find my Arch system ?
<lordievader> Let me put it differently, for me it is stable enough. Haven't seen many crashes ;)
<Riddell> soee: I hope so yes
<soee> Ok downloading
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think we can remove the black screen issue from the list of known issues
<shadeslayer> was fixed in RC1 I think
<soee> whats the name of the package to create bootable usb ?
<shadeslayer> usb-creator
<lordievader> Or unetbootin, but that is not installed by default.
<soee> yeah i go for unetbootin
<ScottK> usb-creator works pretty well for me.
<soee> yo :)
<soee> Riddell, 
<soee> i have installed 13.10 a2 without any problems (i had to only update Arch grub as Kubuntu entry was not seen)
<lordievader> soee: Yayy :D
<soee> do you know if there is .deb with copy.com app ?
<Quintasan> あああああああ
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> fcitx works as expected
<Quintasan> with kimpanel integration working
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> YES
<Riddell> Quintasan: impressive
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh good to know
<Riddell> voila http://www.kubuntu.org/news/13.10-alpha-2
<Quintasan> Riddell: If I get some testing done I belive we could get rid of ibus by 14.04
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh interesting
<Quintasan> I was expecting a question but this is fine too
<Quintasan> Anyways, we won't have to pull gtk stuff for ibus and we get better integration IMO
<Quintasan> At least it works with KIMPanel out of box
<Quintasan> I never managed to get ibus working with it.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> It even has a KCM
<Quintasan> I'm sold
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1204182] Locale wrongly defaults to en_US.UTF8 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204182 (by Graeme Hewson)
<Riddell> Quintasan: why not for 13.10?
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you know what languages and input methods it supports compared to ibus?
<Riddell> where's smartboy when you need him?
<Quintasan> doh
<Quintasan> Riddell: Theoretically I want to go bed. As for your question: In raring there is no package for Anthy (Japanese) support, but I don't think this is a major problem since there is mozc backend support which works just as good if not better
<Quintasan> I'm also sure there are Korean, Chinese backends.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Theoretically we could do it for 13.10 but I'd have to get someone else to test that.
 * Quintasan -> bed
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-26
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180470] "Window title" text box disabled in Window-Specific Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180470 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Better to do it for 13.10 than make the switch in an LTS cycle.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> wibble, amarok doesn't start for me
<Riddell> or it starts but doesn't show anything on screen
<Peace-> Riddell: do you use amarok?
<Peace-> i mean like default audio player?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> what else would I use?
<jussi> juk? :D
<Peace-> Riddell: vlc
<jussi> (ok, ok, I relent, I use VLC)
<Riddell> didn't that go out with the naughties?
<Riddell> vlc doesn't have any playlist
<Peace-> Riddell: sure it has
<jussi> amarok is FAR too heavy for a simple media player
<jussi> Riddell: it has, how far behind are you? :D
<Riddell> it's not supposed to be a simple media player, it's supposed to let you rediscover your music
<Riddell> I can go  vlc * in a directories with an album in and it'll play it
<Riddell> that's pretty limited
<Peace-> Riddell: :D ok ok here it is :P http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/26/plasma-desktopbS2257.png
<Riddell> mm, no list there
<Peace-> Riddell: do you mean this  list ? http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/26/plasma-desktopgk2257.png
<Riddell> any easy way to add things to that?
<Peace-> Riddell: drag and drop
<Peace-> Riddell: and my service menu vlc append
<jussi> I find it mildly funny we are trying to get Riddell to switch to some non kde sw... :P
<Riddell> drag and drop from where? I want my collection on the right hand side
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.97_saucy.html not bad not bad
<Peace-> Riddell: on right you can see media library 
<Peace-> left 
<Peace-> *
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2013/07/25/obama-promises-disappear-from-web/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1195723] 13.10 Alpha-2 Plasma Netbook Interface has no favorites @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195723 (by Marco Parillo)
<apachelogger> Riddell: eh, vlc has a collection
<apachelogger> and playlist
<apachelogger> and only resource support
<apachelogger> and upnp support
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> s/only/online
<Riddell> Peace-: that's not a collection, that's a list
<Riddell> talking of music players, tomahawk crashing for me
<yofel> what version of tomahawk?
<yofel> I'll try to package 0.7 for the archive over the weekend
<apachelogger> Riddell: media library is not a list, well it technically is, except it's a media library...
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-launchpad-branches/launchpad-buildd/trunk/revision/58 :O
<Riddell> yofel: 0.6.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu3
<shadeslayer> yofel: hurray?
<shadeslayer> no silly ~raring1 now
<yofel> yep :)
<yofel> Riddell: mhm, there's 0.7 in tomahawk/ppa if you want to try it
 * Riddell tries it
<shadeslayer> hm, we don't compile kdelibs with -fPIE
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/4825511
<apachelogger> .........................
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does PIE mean?
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Position Independent Executable
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Position-independent_code
<yofel> apachelogger: wtf?
<apachelogger> I am tempted to think that qmake is even more shit than python
<Riddell> "Started 20 hours ago"  holy guacamole
<shadeslayer> haha
<Riddell> apachelogger: everyone thinks that except the qmake maintainer
<yofel> shadeslayer: isn't -fPIE default on amd64?
<shadeslayer> weren't they switching to QBS
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't see it https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145471384/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.10.95-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> ahhh, cancelled builds of course have no log
<apachelogger> weeh
<shadeslayer> cmake does say that it has FPIE support
<shadeslayer> but g++ doesn't seem to be called with that?
<yofel> oh, I mixed that up with fPIC
<yofel> shadeslayer: looking at the gcc manpage, why would you *want* to build with fPIE?
<shadeslayer> yofel: apparently Qt uses it for some reaon, and it seems to be useful for shared libraries?
 * yofel is clueless
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> PIE?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Position-independent_code
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> what about it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any reason not to have it in kdelibs? ( seems to be a useful option for libraries? )
<apachelogger> ask dfaure?
<Riddell> yofel: tomahawk 0.7 crashes for me too
<yofel> :(
<shadeslayer> will do
<apachelogger> I personally do not see the benefit unless you actually manually do ASM somewhere
<shadeslayer> are you saying Qt does ASM somewhere? :O
<apachelogger> an MMU pretty much solves waht PIC/PIE was meant to do originally
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am actually reasonable certain qstring has asm bits
<shadeslayer> :O
 * shadeslayer looks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/blobs/HEAD/src/corelib/arch/qatomic_x86.h
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> well, makes sense then
<shadeslayer> lets check if kdelibs has asm code
<apachelogger> just ask dfaure or send a mail to kde-core-devel? :P
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> a bit of grepping shows  : ./solid/solid/backends/shared/cpufeatures.cpp:
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> #define ASM_MOV_REG(reg1, reg2)   "movl   %%e"reg1", %%e"reg2" \n\t"
<apachelogger> PIC doesn't help that bit at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I see
<shadeslayer> I'm not completly sure if it would be beneficial, just curious whether we should / should not enable it
<agateau> anyone fancy testing wireless support in ubiquity?
<agateau> code is in lp:~agateau/ubiquity/kde-wireless2
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<agateau> not proposed for merge yet as it depends on lp:~agateau/ubiquity/nm-split getting in
<shadeslayer> VBox doesn't have wireless stuff
<Riddell> agateau: can it be run from a local installed machine?
<agateau> shadeslayer: I was able to test it with a usb wifi adapter
<Riddell> or does it need a live image?
<Riddell> why a usb wifi adapter?
<agateau> shadeslayer: by installing the closed-source extension
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> oh in virtualbox
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> Riddell: you can test part the networkmanager widget from your local machine, but it's not exactly a complete test
<agateau> anyway, it can be done with cd where/ubiquity/src/is ; PYTHONPATH=$PWD python3 ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/nmwidgets.py
<agateau> as root
<agateau> first known problem is the entry in the sidebar is empty: it is waiting for a proper translated text. The text is declared in debian/ubiquity.template but I haven't looked into how to install that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you looking at it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still branching
<shadeslayer> grrr
<shadeslayer> somehow kio_file is screwed up
<shadeslayer> I keep getting "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<shadeslayer> klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'."
<shadeslayer> probably because I rebooted in the middle of a upgrade :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's why I said ask david or the mailing list....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: david has no idea
<shadeslayer> which is a first for me :)
<shadeslayer> uhm
<BluesKaj> ahem
<shadeslayer> well, I'm seeing some minor video issues
<shadeslayer> when the titlebar text changes, it is green for some duration
<Riddell> nepomuk-core-runtime: postinst-must-call-ldconfig usr/lib/libnepomukextractor.so
<Riddell> why does dh_makeshlibs not add that?
<Riddell> is it the package name isn't libfoo?
<Riddell> oh it'll be because it's unversioned
<Riddell> >ldd /usr/lib/libakonadi-kabc.so.4.11.0 statically linked
<Riddell> wibble that's not supposed to happen
<soee> hi
 * Riddell high fives himself over the amount of green on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.97_saucy.html
<Riddell> anyone able to test it? then I'll upload
<Riddell> !testers | 4.10.97 in ninjas
<ubottu> 4.10.97 in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what was wrong with kde-workspace?
<shadeslayer> and I'm on OS X right now, can't test :)
<soee> saucy ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that lovely kwin maintainer renamed some files
<Riddell> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> I see
<soee> till the monday i dont have access to saucy
<soee> only raring here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: triator
<shadeslayer> hey, atleast it's unix
<shadeslayer> poor agateau has to work on Windows :D
<Riddell> he does?
<soee> ;o
<shadeslayer> Qt patchery needs testing
<shadeslayer> He tests my patches on Windows, I test his on OS X
<Riddell> what qt patches?
<shadeslayer> "Add icons to QLineEdit context menu (via qstyle?)	"
<shadeslayer> oh on that matter
<shadeslayer> agateau: doesn't the task say to do it via qstyle?
<Tm_T> with 4.10.95 packages, kubuntu-full is not installable
<Tm_T> let's see what .97 says
<Tm_T> aah no packages yet for ninjas
<Tm_T> for raring that is
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<soee> hows the RC1 progress for rarring ?
<yofel> soee: it's in the beta ppa for raring
 * yofel will run the script for RC2 later
<soee> 4.10.90 is b2 ?
<yofel> yes, .95 RC1, .97 RC2
<soee> ah so here on my laptom im on beta2 :) gonna upgrade now
<ari-tczew> debfx: ping
<yofel> Tm_T: I uploaded an updated kubuntu-meta to raring backports ppa that should fix that
<debfx> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> debfx: I've took a look on merge networkmanagement. the rest delta is this diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916281/
<ari-tczew> debfx: is it important change or can we drop it?
<ari-tczew> debfx: ahhh, still one file changes are remaining: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916298/
<ari-tczew> then it could be probably a merge
<debfx> ari-tczew: should be safe to drop that, but we also change some recommends to suggests
<ari-tczew> debfx: and what about the second url ?
<debfx> hm not really sure
<yofel> not sure if all those headers should be there, but that's the solid stuff that was remove from kde-workspace 4.11
<yofel> *removed
<debfx> ehm, is that the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package?
<debfx> we shouldn't install any header files there
<yofel> right
<ari-tczew> debfx: so my 2nd paste should be dropped?
<yofel> yes, but are those 2 desktop files really not needed?
<ari-tczew> yofel, debfx: I have just installed networkmanagement from unstable and I don't see any difference
<yofel> the modemmanager stuff still works? (that's the only desktop file I'm worried about)
<yofel> Other than that it's probably just the control file changes that are still needed and the merge should be done
<ari-tczew> yofel: where can I find modemmanager?
<yofel> uh, it's that mobile phone connection thing, I think? not sure
<ari-tczew> yofel: I have normal wifi, I don't use modem / phone connection
<yofel> I personally would keep those 2 files. Debian probably doesn't need them yet as they still have modemmanager in kde-workspace 4.10
<ari-tczew> yofel: about d/control I've to make sure, but a part of them is already in Debian
<yofel> true, what's kubuntu specific is 
<yofel> +Suggests: kde-workspace-bin, network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-openvpn, 
<yofel> + network-manager-pptp, network-manager-openconnect
<yofel> and the breaks/replaces against kde-workspace-data which is future for debian
<soee> is there something wring with networkmanager in RC1 ?
<yofel> soee: shouldn't be, why?
<soee> yofel, not on my laptop it disconnects me for a 2 seconds and connects again (atleast by icon status change i can assume that), last days i installed KDE on arch and there when downloading something big (heby network traffic)  whole plasma crashed
<soee> this might be coincident though
<ari-tczew> yofel: conclusion: there is the whole remaining delta (d/changelog not included): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916524/
<yofel> fine I think. debfx ^ ?
<ari-tczew> it has to be still adapted to current unstable rev. of course
<yofel> (changelog and maintainer need to be kept as well ofc.)
<ari-tczew> sure
<ari-tczew> it's pre-merge
<ari-tczew> draft
<debfx> yeah looks good so far
<ari-tczew> debfx, yofel: should do I you both subscribe to merge bug?
<debfx> yofel: of course installing desktop files without the corresponding binary (i.e. solid_modemmanager05.so) is not that useful ^^
<debfx> sure
<yofel> eh, those are missing too?
<debfx> yes
<debfx> ari-tczew: could you please add that file to plasma-widget-networkmanagement.install?
<debfx> (not related to the merge, but a fix for the last upload)
 * yofel builds to look at list-missing
<ari-tczew> debfx: which one?
<yofel> not goot -.- http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/knm_mm.png
<yofel> *good
<debfx> ari-tczew: usr/lib/kde4/solid_modemmanager05.so
<debfx> yofel: it doesn't use dhmk so no list-missing
<yofel> I'm still using the old pbuilder hook
<ari-tczew> debfx: how should do I describe this one in d/changelog?
<debfx> for example "Add missing solid_modemmanager05.so to the install file"
<debfx> yofel: what does the hook do?
<yofel> use CDBS iirc
<yofel> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/p7b1a06c8/
<debfx> cdbs? I hope we don't have cdbs-using packages anymore ;)
<debfx> ah ok
<ScottK> So we need a new hook that doesn't need it.
<debfx> overriding dh_install with --list-missing in networkmanager wouldn't be a bad idea
<yofel> # list-missing files result:
<yofel> -./usr/lib/kde4/solid_modemmanager05.so
<yofel> and that's the only file that really should be installed so we're ok now
<debfx> you might be able to misuse dhmk in a similar way
<yofel> rest is just dev symlinks
 * yofel checks what dhmk list-missing does
<debfx> basically create a list of files in debian/tmp, same for all debian/<pkg> and create a diff
<ari-tczew> debfx: the queue in *.install file is important? can I add this one just at the end of file?
<debfx> so nothing really depends on dhmk being used
<ari-tczew> (I mean now usr/lib/kde4/solid_modemmanager05.so)
<debfx> it doesn't matter for the end result but I'd keep the lines sorted
<yofel> hm, am I doing something wrong if I try to call the target with 'make -f /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/list-missing.mk list-missing'?
<yofel> all I get is: make: *** No rule to make target `list-missing'.  Stop.
<debfx> yofel: there is a "ifdef dqk_dir" in list-missing.mk
<yofel> yes, there is. I'm tired -.-
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/pe6734594/ perfect
<debfx> nice
 * debfx copies that into his own set of hooks
<ari-tczew> hmmmm, I run update-maintainer and it changes Kubuntu Dev. to Ubuntu Dev.
<ari-tczew> is it correct?
<yofel> no, update-maintainer only works for ubuntu, not us
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-27
<ari-tczew> yofel: what about forwarding this one to Debian? bug 1195498
<ubottu> bug 1195498 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9.0.9 ships development files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195498
<yofel> well, debian was never affected by that, and I'm not even convinced we need those files (as I didn't see anything that would require them). Considering you just removed the headers from the package you can close the bug I guess
<yofel> (with the upload)
<ari-tczew> yofel: right, I've already remove those files through merge.
 * ari-tczew begins to falling asleep.
<ari-tczew> FYI, bug 1205545
<ubottu> bug 1205545 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Merge networkmanagement 0.9.0.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205545
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> hiho lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, after some food and working again :) not so bad, you ?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<lordievader> Playing with tmpfs :D
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<manchicken> The awkward moment when you show up to a hackathon where people RSVP'ed and nobody shows up....
<manchicken> Which is probably for the best at the moment... the internet isn't working. I'm having to tether.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm going to disregard your spaces criticism :) I'm keeping the code file consistent, even if it is inconsistent with normal standards.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I don't want to be the guy who gets 100% diffs in a commit for space issues and causes conflicts or makes troubleshooting harder :)
<manchicken> apachelogger: Nevermind... I'm wrong on the spaces issue, I see where you're talking about me having changed the spaces. I'll make sure I fix that. I also don't want to be the jerk who changes the indentation levels for only one method :)
<manchicken> i18nc makes sense.
<Noskcaj> I think i just adopted the xfots-terminus package by accident. Well, i need something to do, so i'll do this
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<manchicken> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: I just re-sumitted my merge request.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-28
<Noskcaj> I've just uploaded a fix for  bug 812134 in debian. I'll let you guys know as soon as it gets accepted
<ubottu> bug 812134 in xfonts-terminus (Ubuntu) "Konsole + Terminus font, wrong line alignment (Update to terminus 4.38)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812134
<ahoneybun> hello all
<shadeslayer> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer 
<Noskcaj> If anyone is online, i've fixed bug 812134 but it's rather difficult to get it into debian. Should i try and go stright to ubuntu so it's fixed in time for 13.10?
<ubottu> bug 812134 in xfonts-terminus (Ubuntu) "Konsole + Terminus font, wrong line alignment (Update to terminus 4.38)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812134
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: is this ok? https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112653639189395996344/112653639189395996344/posts
<shadeslayer> looks fine to me
<ahoneybun> I wanted to have a more official social page
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ari-tczew> does anyone use qbzr / Bazaar Explorer ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: how far did you get with investigating the LTS HW enablement stack? I think I've got most of the base dependencies for 4.11 worked out on precise (in ninjas), so now we need a way to depend on the new mesa etc.
<yofel> (possibly rebuild Qt too?)
<shadeslayer> I saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<shadeslayer> which has some specific package names we can depend on
<shadeslayer> but haven't looked at it over the weekend
<shadeslayer> was scheduled for tomorrow
<yofel> we need a list of build-depend updates too I think (like libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-raring), but we can get from the dep output of the packages listed on the wiki
 * ScottK suggests make a new metapackage (e.g. kubuntu-lts-enablement) that would have one binary with depends on the set of build-deps and one binary with depends on the run time depens.
<ScottK> Then the next time the stack is updated, you only need to change one place.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hm? I don't follow the last part about the stack update
<shadeslayer> if there are updates won't they just update libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-raring
<yofel> he meant for -raring -> -saucy upgrades
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<Roey> um, hi.  I'm asking this because no one is answering in #kubuntu.   How do I install Kubuntu 13.04 on a machine that only has a CD?
<yofel> answered in #kubuntu
<Roey> thanks!
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-lts-quantal/+bug/1134492
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1134492 in apt (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-lts-quantal breaks Kubuntu" [High,Confirmed]
 * shadeslayer fires up VM to check
<manchicken> Hiya all.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200755] Vlc: Vlc re-opens 28 px down from closing geometry @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200755 (by Doug McMahon)
 * Mamarok wonders what happened to the Amarok 2.8 beta packaging...
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-21
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7827639/
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> kubuntu-notification-helper code can give you headaches
<apachelogger> really bad ones too
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> sooo
<apachelogger> Riddell: right now ubuntu-upgrade-thingy actually is a matter of try: import pyqt5 except: import pyqt4 (on the upgarde side of things)
<apachelogger> on the download side it's removing a bit of kde and trying to use qt5
<apachelogger> question is, should we go the if qtversion == 5 route or should we simply split the code into two files 
<apachelogger> I am thinking that splitting even with the tiny delta is the better thing, otherwise someone might fiddle with it and forget to add a version check and then the qt4 version blows up
<apachelogger> OTOH should there be a feature addition necessary in the future we'd have to manually code copy stuff around (assuming code is identical for both qts anyway)
<apachelogger> it's all very dodgy I say
 * apachelogger has ports of everything except ubiquity and muon \o/
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<valorie> hi ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<valorie> how many hours until your meeting?
<ovidiu-florin> a few...
 * valorie is still somewhat clueless
<valorie> it's midnight here, so a good time for me to figure it out
<ovidiu-florin> not sure how many, but it's at 9PM UTC+3
<valorie> right, but that isn't information easily used
<valorie> oh well, my calculations say 11 hours, so I'll hope that's correct
<soee> hiho :)
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: yes, 11 hours
<ovidiu-florin> minus 17 minutes :D
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> sure
<ovidiu-florin> the meeting takes place in #ubuntu-meeting, right?
<valorie> if there is nothing scheduled already
<valorie> usually just here
 * valorie 's alarm is set
<lordievader> valorie: Date can calculate timezones ;)
<lordievader> valorie: For example: TZ=America/New_York date
<valorie> I've figured out how to sort of know UTC
<valorie> but on either side of it, I never know when to add or subtract
<valorie> sometimes I get timeanddate.com to give me what I want - so often I just leave in frustration
<Riddell> apachelogger: great stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: if there's only a few if 4 then x if 5 then y do that but more than a handful and it's better to do separate files I guess
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> santa_: todo merges gracias ↑
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with kdesudo btw?
<apachelogger> it's #unmaintained unless someone wants to step up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: would you fancy maintaining kdesudo?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> how much work is it
<apachelogger> not much, it doesn't tend to break a lot, there are some minor issues with it though
<apachelogger> I think the biggest effort would be to push it into kde :P
<apachelogger> I'll even port it to frameworks if you want, just don't wanna have to look after it beyond that ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd like it to go into plasma
<Riddell> I'm happy to look into doing that
<apachelogger> politics
<apachelogger> if it goes into plasma it still needs a maintainer
<apachelogger> that is: it needs a maintainer, no matter what. :P
<Riddell> yeah I can look at whether I'm up to that
 * Riddell nudges it up his todo list
<apachelogger> groovy, unless anyone wants to do the porting to qt5 I'll look into that later today then
<Riddell> apachelogger: might be an idea if I did that, then I can answer the question of whether or not I'm up to be maintainer upstream
<Riddell> but then maybe I don't want to give myself the extra work when you're offering
<apachelogger> your call :P
<apachelogger> it's all the same to me
<Riddell> say should we have old systray icons like skype showing in plasma 5? I thought we had the required patch for that
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the best way to start a port? I'm wanting a template but kapptemplate has none for kf5
<apachelogger> Riddell: look at one of the ports I did, try to copy the cmakelists somewhat
<apachelogger> Riddell: once cmake passes simply make -> fix -> make -> fix xD
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: next has no meta packag eyet?
<apachelogger> something is astray in the next deps
<apachelogger> I am staging from an ubuntu-minimal (plus some other bits) and it pulls in mesa-dev and mir-dev
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> workpace depends qtquick1-5-dev and qttools5-dev-tools
<apachelogger> that seems correct enough -.-
<soee> am i right - the plasma 5 releases are 3 months cycles ?
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192/comments/63
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<ScottK> Comment is nice though.
<Sick_Rimmit> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<Quintasan> What is of happenings
<BluesKaj> testing what ?
 * Sick_Rimmit Reading and learning, experimenting and playing is all
 * Quintasan still doesn't get it
<Quintasan> back to work I guess
<soee> sup ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: usually considered impolite to run that without having something to test :)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: lots of 4.14 beta if you want to test your new packaging skills
<Riddell> ScottK: :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah apologie for invoking testers with nothing to test, I was just reading from the Kubuntu testing docs, and thought Ah Ha let try that
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you can also get Tm_T to add you if you want
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes I think that would be useful, If I understanf it, adding me would then get me notifiied of testing that needs doing, so yes please do add me
<Sick_Rimmit> I've been running installs of Utopic onto a V_Box, nothing to report at this point
<Sick_Rimmit> I am green with the packaging, managed to get Ed packaged succesfully, blew out on wget...
<Sick_Rimmit> It's all good when it works, but when it breaks I'm lost..
<Sick_Rimmit> Am planning to have a crack at packagin Rekonq, and see if I can resolve a working KDE app packaging tool chain
<Sick_Rimmit> Am just trying to Triage the Kpatience bug, under Xfce desktop, see if it still applies and is repeatable
<Riddell> Tm_T: please add Sick_Rimmit or whatever his healthy nick is to !testers
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: rekonq is packaged, is there a new version?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: if you want a challenge, digikam has a new version
<Sick_Rimmit> Tm_T: Sick_Rimmit is my usual Nick, and logged as me on launchpad
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Well I've really limited experience, with packaging, I've worked through some tutorials from YouTube, my purpose of packagin Rekonq, was just trying it out, see if I could do it
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I failed on wget, because I didn't no how to go about solving its Make file issues
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: anyway, it's all woolly and foggy, but I'm just trying to build confidence and skill
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: fair enough, don't be afraid to ask here
<Riddell> wget will use autoconf which is a scary build system, kde has sensibly moved to cmake
<Riddell> which is only a little frightening
<Sick_Rimmit> My EU Political work ended last month, I have a new roll starting in September, which is less time pressured, so I wanted to get back on the Kubuntu bike so to speak and help out where I can
<Riddell> :)
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I'll have a stab a packaging DigiKam 4.1 from  http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/digikam-4.1.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> yay :)
<Riddell> shout if you need help
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I need help
<ovidiu-florin> I'm impatient  :P
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh?
<santa_> Riddell: gracias a ti :)
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: You have been running installs of Utopic onto a V_Box? I am using VMware Player, and I cannot get my image to go full-screen, nor open-vm-tools (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1338993).. Are you using Virtual Box? With Guest Additions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1338993 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Full Screen Mode does not work with open-vm-tools and Kubuntu 14.10" [Undecided,New]
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Will the meeting take place here?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: here or #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> let's use #ubuntu-meeting to be more visible to the ubuntu world
<ovidiu-florin> I'm in
<Riddell> apachelogger: now I've updated kapptemplate (reviews welcome https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119388/) I can crack on with kdesudo, hope to do that tomorrow
<Riddell> apt-get source amor
<Riddell> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Riddell> why is apt suddently so fussy?!
<Riddell> yofel: why the funky version number on pkg-kde-tools? 0.15.14ubuntu2+lintian1
<yofel> because that's the archive package + the lintian dep
<Riddell> yofel: and why's that change not in the archive?
<yofel> because that seems to cause lintian to be pulled in on qt env bootstraps which is rather heavy which made infinity want to strangle me
<yofel> something like that
<Riddell> it's sgclark!
<sgclark> Riddell: hello!
<Riddell> yofel: hmm fooey
<Riddell> ok uploading pkg-kde-tools-0.15.14ubuntu2+lintian1 to ninjas
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> sgclark: why is map_kde_icons.pl installed in kde-style-qtcurve4?
<shadeslayer> because I see it being installed even if I don't build the Qt4 part of Qtcurve
<shadeslayer> sgclark: install manifest : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7831182/
<Riddell> it might well be a mistake, that packaging hasn't been reviewed
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I am sorry but I really don't understand the context here.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: well, bzr says that you packaged qtcurve, and kde-style-qtcurve4 is for KDE4 apparently
<shadeslayer> but that perl script is also installed when building the Qt5 parts of Qtcurve too
<shadeslayer> so that means that the perl script is not KDE4 only
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so fix it :)
<yofel> btw. is sddm from next supposed to work? I did nothing when I tried it
<yofel> *it did
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you also install a theme
<allee> yofel: same here (utopic).  But check that at least sddm-theme-maui is installed
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I fixed it in the packaging this afternoon
<yofel> most likely not, checking
<allee> shadeslayer: ah, you broke upgrade ;-)
<yofel> yep, I did not
<shadeslayer> allee: I ... did?
<yofel> it would've been nice if it had told me that...
<shadeslayer> yofel: it should
<shadeslayer> +now
<shadeslayer> sddm now deps on the maui theme | any other theme
<shadeslayer> also, sddm needs to have better theme handling :p
<yofel> well, I meant that '/etc/init.d/sddm start' -> fail without error is not *that* nice
<allee> yofel: before sddm-theme-maldives was installed.  Becuase sddm recommends sddm-theme (fullfilled already )  sddm-theme-maui was not added  in the upgrade
<allee> shadeslayer: I think as the theme is hardcoded in the /etc/sddm.conf we should depend on the  default theme until upstream implements sort of save fallback
<yofel> nope, still doesn't work
<allee> yofel: and even better /var/log/sddm.log is empty only /var/log/syslog show 'too may respawns'
<yofel> yep, exactly
<shadeslayer> allee: it
<shadeslayer> allee: it's not
<allee> yofel: ah, same here
<shadeslayer> allee: it's hard coded in the code now
<shadeslayer> which is shit
<allee> shadeslayer: agreed.  But then we should depend on sddm-theme-<whatever-is-hardcoded>
<shadeslayer> allee: no, upstream should fix their theme detection code
<allee> shadeslayer: IMO when it fixed we can remove the 'depends.  but as only upgraded sddm are effected we can also life with recommends
<allee> independently: sddm fails on start and logs nothing to /var/log/sddm.log here
<ovidiu-florin> one more hour
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: getting nervous?
<ovidiu-florin>  not really
<ovidiu-florin> my back ake has returned
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<ovidiu-florin> I need to get started on sports again
<Riddell> I recommend canoing
<ovidiu-florin> my doc sayd swimming
<ovidiu-florin> said*
<Riddell> yeah that's pretty good for most issues
<Riddell> no pressure involved
<ovidiu-florin> I like jogging
<ovidiu-florin> But swimming is better
<Riddell> too much impact with jogging if you have injuries
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<Riddell> says my pop physiotherapy
<Riddell> sgclark: have you worked out how to get round adding --allow-unauthenticated with apt-get source ?
<sgclark> Riddell: huh?
<Riddell> sgclark: I find myself having to add --allow-unauthenticated when I run apt-get source to get anything from ninjas
<Riddell> it's a "security issue" which debian fixed recently
<Riddell> maybe you need to do a dist-upgrade to get it
<Riddell> in which case, don't :)
<Riddell> I have apt 1.0.4ubuntu5
<sgclark> ok, I have all the source for this batch from doing the script upload
<sgclark> so have not encountered that issue
 * sgclark s not feeling well today, so not working at optimal levels
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> take it easy then
<ovidiu-florin> health before wealth :P
<sgclark> think kdepim will be easy enough, step and marble I fought with over the weekend without luck if anyone can look at them
<sgclark> Riddell: also tomorrow I will be out working @ OSCON. hopefully feeling better..
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh going to be on the stall bigging up KDE?
<sgclark> Libreoffice asked for help in our loco mailing list
<Riddell> tell them to use calligra >:)
<sgclark> lol
<ovidiu-florin> 20 more minutes :D
<Riddell> quick think of scary questions for ovidiu-florin!
<Riddell> "what is the blood type of your first born" that sort of thing
<Riddell> "can you fill in a spanish identity form" that's stupid scary http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/DUSSELDORF/de/Documents/15-Formulario_NIE_y_certificados.pdf
<ovidiu-florin> claro que si
<ovidiu-florin> io no necessita Google Translate
<ovidiu-florin> I may be a bit off with the conjugation, though
<ovidiu-florin> 10 more minutes
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: Sorry was away from my desk
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do I have to send an email regarding the beginning of the meeting?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> although pinging council members may be an idea https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+members
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: I am here, and ready for meeting
<ovidiu-florin> so am I :D
<ovidiu-florin> should we wait for valorie?
<Riddell> wait for the time :)
<ovidiu-florin> she said she's set up an allarm, so she can join
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: 5  more minutes
<yofel> o/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell yofel shadeslayer ScottK valorie Mamarok Ping. The meeting is about to start. Should we do it here or in #ubuntu-meeting ? #ubuntu-meeting seems free
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meetign in #ubuntu-meeting now
<Riddell> Mamarok, valorie ping ↑
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you didn't commit your sddm changes to plasma-workspace to bzr, done now and re-uploaded
<Riddell> yofel, valorie: think of questions!
<mparillo> 	Sick_Rimmit: You have been running installs of Utopic onto a V_Box? I am using VMware Player, and I cannot install the proprietary VM Tools, nor get my image to go full-screen, nor open-vm-tools (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1338993).. Are you using Virtual Box? With Guest Additions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1338993 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Full Screen Mode does not work with open-vm-tools and Kubuntu 14.10" [Undecided,New]
 * valorie just woke up.....
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: Yes I am 
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: I haven't tried switching it to full screen, I just assumed that would work, but I am happy to try it out,
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: Thank you. VMWare player calls it full-screen mode, which removes the window decorations from the host.
<mparillo> And allows you to scale to the size of your display automagically.
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: Ỳes If I understand you correctly, it is similar in v_box, you have to use a HostKey+F key shortcut to switch back and forth
<Mamarok> Riddell: so sorry, I only just came home :(
<Sick_Rimmit> Mamarok: #ubuntu-meeting if your looking for Member meet
<ryanakca> Riddell: I just received an email at webmaster@k.o. I thought it had been switched to point to Ofir years ago. Who's the appropriate person it should point to now? Of the 18 emails I've received at that address since April 2010, all 18 have been spam, so it could probably just be redirected to /dev/null as well.
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Council Meeting Monday 18:00UTC | Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopii | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html | Congrats to our newest kubuntu-member: ovidiu-florin
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopii | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html | Congrats to our newest kubuntu-member: ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> ryanakca: maybe our new member ovidiu-florin would like the task?
<Riddell> ryanakca: which address is that? webmaster@kubuntu .org ?
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: I'm just testing a Kpatience bug, nearly finished. I'll run up a Utopic VM with Guest additions and test shortly
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: business cards I've only done 1 order of, I can dig out the details if you want some more
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: TY
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't see qtcurve in next, I just uploaded plasma5 meta package with frameworksintegration added
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I haven't had any
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what's the task ryanakca talks about?
 * ovidiu-florin is eating ice cream to celebrate
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: If you get chance you can add me to your map im at - https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Exeter,+Devon+EX4+2PN/@50.731608,-3.5647344,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x486da5b9dbf18ecb:0x79255e58a58afc8!2sExeter,+Devon+EX4+2PN!3b1!3m1!1s0x486da5b9dbf18ecb:0x79255e58a58afc8
 * ovidiu-florin 's lips are numb
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: webmaster@kubuntu .org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Rejected:
<shadeslayer> Unable to find kde-style-qtcurve_1.8.18+git20140721.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<shadeslayer> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debuild -S -sa  is your friend :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, webmaster@. It was originally pointed to me back in 2008 or 2009, whenever I first starting website work, but I'm clearly not the right person for the alias any more :)
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: give me your gmail address
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: ricktimmis68@googlemail.com
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: here's the files I used for business cards, if you make some for yourself I can work out how to order them again http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/business/
 * shadeslayer ponders what to make for dinner
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: check your email
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ryanakca is wonder where webmaster@kubuntu should go to, would you be up to answering the very few e-mails it gets?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can prod the sysadmins to have it moved over
<ryanakca> ovidiu-florin: It's gotten < 20 emails in the past four years, and it's all been spam, so not much time commitment :)
<ovidiu-florin> Sure
<Riddell> ryanakca: ovidiub13@kubuntu .org it is then
<ovidiu-florin> yeeeey :D
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: you get an IRC hostmask too, if you want it
<ovidiu-florin> what's that?
<ovidiu-florin> a nick alias?
<ryanakca> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: Alright. I'll send the sysadmins / RT an email and CC the two of you.
<ovidiu-florin> great
<valorie> no, it replaces your incoming info with custom
<valorie> look at Jussi's
<valorie> very fancy
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: it masks the host part of your address (for you that's the IP)
 * valorie just kept my amarok one
<yofel> so instead of the IP it would say 'ubuntu/member/ovidiu-florin'
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, sure, why not, but isn't it 'kubuntu/member/ovidiu-florin'?
<yofel> no, we don't have our own masks
<ovidiu-florin> and that would appear everywhere? on every channel?
<Riddell> someone did a silent takeover of my kubuntu registration with freenode back in the day
<yofel> well, it's part of your IRC identity, so that's everywhere
<yofel> you see it in whois and join/part
<valorie> you don't have to, but it is one of the perks
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Ah ha, it took me a minute to figure out how to do it, but I'm now on the map. Thanks
<yofel> it does help figuring out who you are if you change to some random weird nick
<yofel> like... jellyfish :P
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: ;)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: how's digikam going?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK, so I got the tarball, and have been look at the README's - I decided to see what I was up against running pbuilder with cmake, and was just looking at some stackoverflow posts, when the members meeting arrived
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm a bit unsure about dependencies, but I think I need to get as far as running pbuilder and see what breaks
<yofel> that's pretty much the first thing you want to do with digikam
<yofel> and read the cmake output - it's long
<sgclark> I asked about the IRC  mask and never recieved an answer, I would like one...
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you just copy over the existing packaging, run dch -i for the new version, run debuild to build it and see what breaks
<yofel> sgclark: #ubuntu-irc should be able to help you there I believe
<Riddell> sgclark: also Tm_T is a useful person for irc help
<sgclark> erm what exactly do I ask for? kubuntu?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Where do I get the exisiting packaging from ? 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit apt-get source digikam
<yofel> sgclark: IRC cloak
<yofel> Riddell, Sick_Rimmit: bzr please
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah right I see
<yofel> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: actually as yofel says 
<Riddell> bzr co that
<valorie> sgclark: look at some of the others and see what you like, before asking
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: yofel OK roger that, so we don't download the tarballs from the project website
<sgclark> too late
<valorie> they don't like to change them
<valorie> ha
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: well, we do, but I believe digikam has a working watch file
<yofel> so debuild can do that itself
<valorie> anyway, off to cook breakfast
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: bzr only has the packaging, not the full source
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: Right OK, I better go an check the info pages on debuild, just get a better idea of what it can do I think]
<yofel> watch files were originally meant for easy version updates for uscan/uupdate, which is what you use if you don't have any packaging branch
<yofel> now that I think about it, the download might not be done by debuild but bzr builddeb... not quite sure anymore
<yofel> anyway, when you have the branch, run dch to add a new changelog for the update, make sure it has the new upstream version and run 'bzr builddeb -S'
<yofel> that'll give you a package that you can build with pbuilder
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: OK I think, I have conflicting and outdated information. I followed some packaging Tutorials from YouTube, non of these techniques were mentioned in them. Is their any upto date docs you can point me at please ?
<yofel> uhm.... maybe.. we use a half-classic/half-UDD packaging style
<yofel> let me dig up the usual pages
<Riddell> sgclark probably knows some
<sgclark> knows some what?
<Riddell> some docs for how to do packaging
<sgclark> you showed me in an ec2 thingy
<yofel> wow, we have our own page in the ubuntu packaging guide o.o
<yofel> rather short though http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/kde.html
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, let me take a look at that.
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: you should read yourself through http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/index.html in any case
<Riddell> packaging guide is mostly about UDD though which hasn't taken off, ignore those chapters
<Sick_Rimmit> I've just down a bzr branch, and got a /debian dir - I understand what that is and what it means, so that's good news
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> now you add it to the extracted sources of digikam
<Riddell> and debuild
<yofel> uh
<yofel> no need to do that
<yofel> just run 'bzr builddeb -S'
<Riddell> fancy shmancy commands are also available ↑
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, er... 
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, non mutex on the above then
<yofel> it's really like normal packaging, just bzr builddeb instead of debuild
<Sick_Rimmit> that's cool, I can try and break all with both routes
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: one piece of advice, you will want to do packaging in a chroot
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Ah now, I thought that was what pbuilder was taking care of ?
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit yeah I verify with pbuilder. probably can do all with it.
<yofel> you *can* package for utopic while running trusty, but you might end up needing some backports eventually. So using a dev chroot helps with that, but it's not needed
 * Sick_Rimmit has read Ubuntu packaging guide, I used that to get setup
<yofel> I personally develop while actually running the dev release, but I do also sometimes do it on trusty
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, you guys are so very Awesome!
<yofel> you do want to be at most one release behind though
<yofel> i.e. latest stable
<Sick_Rimmit> I appreciate your help, let me got try a few things, see what breaks, I'm a bit of a hands on experimenter type of learner
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I'm running LTS 14.04
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: exactly, that is how I learned most of what I now know, and I am still learning everyday
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I can also set up an ec2 cloud machine if you need temporary cpu power or to share screens with someone for help
<Sick_Rimmit> Of course I'm not trying to do this in  foo combat mode, just learning the ropes so it's all good
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Thank you, it's going good right now, and IRC help is proving great
<Riddell> https://blogs.kde.org/content/best-thing-about-plasma-5  new poll!
<yofel> there's kmenuedit? :O
<sgclark> no love for cute developers lol
<Riddell> totally
<yofel> lol, kmenuedit tells me it's version is ""
<yofel> *its
 * yofel likes plasma overall, but will probably stick to Elarun as wallpaper
<sgclark> that is sooo last year!
<yofel> well, maybe I need to try it on something other than my eeePC, but that's the only system I can afford to brick right now :/
<yofel> which I kinda expected to happen and I'm pleasantly suprised it didn't :D
<sgclark> yeah  am actullay running plasma 5 on an old cheap machine, it is running surprisingly well
<_Groo_> The Developers are Cute, 1 vote
<_Groo_> apachelogger: mother doesnt count i guess
<_Groo_> you guys would have more votes if it were: The Developers are dead ugly, although smart
<yofel> hey _Groo_, long time no see ^^
<_Groo_> yofel :D
<_Groo_> yeah im kinda back
<yofel> yay
<_Groo_> i had some personal problems this weekend, but im preparing myself to really mess with your work.. err. packages .. err...life.. err... something
<_Groo_> by your i mean plural has in, groo just messed our build system, no kde beta for you
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo Oo how very exciting..
<Sick_Rimmit> debuild successfully built digikam source tree, and now pbuilder is setting about creating the package...
<Sick_Rimmit> this pleases Sick_Rimmit greatly
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> but you need to check for any uninstalled files
<Riddell> which might be in the build output depending on the build system used
<Riddell> but pbuilder doesn't keep a log so don't kill that terminal window
<yofel> it does if you tell it to..
<yofel> also, our pbuilder-hooks really do help with all that
<Riddell> slightly nutty that's not on by default
<sgclark> yeah mine does
<Riddell> or just build it in a chroot without pbuilder
<_Groo_> if you want to check for lost files, usually lintian tell you to when pbuilder ends building
<_Groo_> also, usually pbuilder creates a log in the pbuilder results dir
<_Groo_> finally you can create your package locally with debuild -us -nc
<_Groo_> and then you upload it to launchpad with debuild -S -sa
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: Hey you still about, I have news about your VM Ware issues
<santa_> sgclark: where is plasma-nm 5 bzr?
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: ping
<sgclark> santa_: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-nm ?
<santa_> sgclark: thank you, apparently somehow it wasn't displayed in the web
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: Pong
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: Ah ha great..
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: So I have news...
<Sick_Rimmit> Running 14.10 Beta in Virtual Box with guest additions, initially did not yield full screen display
<Sick_Rimmit> neither did it offer automagic mouse pointer capture
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: Did 14.04? That is, has something changed? It seems to have with respect to VMware/
<Sick_Rimmit> The solution was to go into Settings>Hardware Drivers and enable the Virtual Box InnoTek drivers
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: A well I didn't try it on 14.04, of course I can and will tomorrow, but I suspect the solution will remain the same
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: Thank you very much, and if you do get a chance with 14.04, would you please update this channel, even if I am not on?
<mparillo> I will see if HW Drivers show anything in 14.10 for me when I re-boot.
<Sick_Rimmit> once the InnoTek drivers are enabled a quick reboot, of the virtual machine should give you a seamless full screen desktop
<Sick_Rimmit> Right, that's me done, off to bed. catch you later ttfn
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: Thank you so much. 
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: You're most welcome..
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: congrats on becoming a Kubuntu Member!
<shadeslayer> I shall accept thanks as a bottle of that fine Romanian Vodka
<shadeslayer> :p
<ScottK> congratulations ovidiu-florin.  
<ScottK> WiFi in the airplane was broken, so I'm glad I pre-voted.
<santa_> may I suggest to delete http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/libkscreen2 ?
<santa_> because the right one seems to be http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/libkscreen (without the 2)
<santa_> (to avoid possible confusions)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-22
<soee> a lot of fixes after latest updates
<soee> all icons in homerun kicker, no need to move mouse when icon on taskbar clicked to show app, all icons in system settings :) weee :D
<soee> now if only locales would work 
<soee> and activities are finished :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-workspace depends on 
<apachelogger>          qtquick1-5-dev,
<apachelogger>          qttools5-dev-tools,
<apachelogger> I'd like to know why please
<apachelogger> because that is somewhat excessively wrong
<apachelogger> in fact what's up with all the runtime deps
<apachelogger> some of them have no history and make me go :O
<apachelogger>          oxygen-icon-theme,
<apachelogger> ^ that should be a dependency/recommends of breeze-icon-theme
<apachelogger>          libkf5service-bin,
<apachelogger> that just shouldn't be explicitly mentioned at all
<apachelogger> libkf5declarative5 neither should this
<apachelogger> udisks2 also a big fat why (considering solid and what have you)
<apachelogger> plasma-framework more why
<yofel> whatever has startkde in it should at least recommend udisks2 as it's used there
<yofel> ... if the disk detection patch got ported
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer, ScottK thank you
<apachelogger> ah that would solve that mystery, probably should be changed to solid eitherway that patch
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: shall we meet at the BSP ?
<ovidiu-florin> in Munich?
<apachelogger> ah yes, welcome ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: but you have to promise to drink more than one glass
<yofel> he have to organize the drinking better this time :P
<apachelogger> everyone does I say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the ubiquity from ppa should land in archive
<Riddell> apachelogger: qtquick1-5-dev qttools5-dev-tools dunno, remove them and see what breaks
<Riddell> oxygen-icon-theme should be dep of breeze-icon-theme and libkf5kicontheme5 I think
<apachelogger> icontheme5 would actually be wrong right now ;)
<Riddell> if you remove libkf5service-bin make sure libkf5service5 symbols file adds a dependency onto it
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336739
<ubottu> KDE bug 336739 in general "default icon theme still oxygen; should be breeze" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?  it falls back to oxygen
<apachelogger> kicontheme does not
<Riddell> that bug is wrong
<apachelogger> oxygen does the fallback
<Riddell> breeze is nowhere near complete enough for kicontheme
<apachelogger> that's why it has a fallback
<apachelogger> right now unless you manually configure things or have kde4breeze run you get the oxygen icon set
<apachelogger> which is why rohan had problems with the icons in systemsettings
<apachelogger> they were only present in breeze but due to a bug in kde4breeze the icon set wasn't explicitly flipped to breeze, so the icons simply were unresolvable
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> dep chain should look like this I think: p-w -> p-d -> breeze -> breeze-icon-theme -> oxygen-icon-theme
<Riddell> I don't really get why frameworkintegration is needed, but it is
<apachelogger> it provides the qt platform plugin
<apachelogger> without it qicon::fromtheme cannot resolve from whatever icon set is configured in default
<apachelogger> equally I think qfiledialogs will not use kio's filedialog gui etc.
<apachelogger> also I think the widget style will not follow kde settings
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> i.e. all the things will not integrated with frameworks ^^
<Riddell> wish someone had told me about it sooner
<apachelogger> dependency resolution by crowd sourcing :P
<soee> guys does the progress bar (in systray) works for you when copying files  ?
<soee> *plasma5
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> didn't work terribly well yesterday, might have been my broken plasma though
<soee> :/
<apachelogger> this sort stuff in debian/control is very fing annoying
<apachelogger> open file, get to hit pagedown 5 times to see useful stuff...
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7834883/ *shrug*
<apachelogger> also it causes commits like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-desktop/revision/17 obstructing bzr annotate.....
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does plasma-desktop depend kde-style-oxygen-qt5,
<Riddell> apachelogger: so that stuff has a nice widget theme?
<apachelogger> ah, no qtcurve
<apachelogger> should be recommends eitherway IMO :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does plasma-desktop depend on gdb?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, does it
<Riddell> apachelogger: it used to depend on gdb-minimal which is needed by drkonqi
<Riddell> that clashes with gdb so it should now depend on gdb-minimal | gdb
<apachelogger> Riddell: drkonqi lives in workspace
<Riddell> that seems silly
<Riddell> apachelogger: will you fix that?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> also about the sillyness... the separation between desktop and workspace I do not get
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, do we want all other workspace packages as dependency or recommends
<Riddell> well that's upstream, so you can have plasma mediacentre installed without desktop
<Riddell> apachelogger: plasma packages are mostly depends in the seeds, what are you thinking of?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that doesn't help the actual packages having crap relationship
<apachelogger> if I install plasma-desktop I should get a plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> not a half broken thing of madness
<apachelogger> so I was thinking recommends khotkeys, kinfocenter, kmenuedit, ksysguard.... and depends only for kio-extras, kde-cli-tools, breeze, plasma-workspace (which is sort of the core you want for a somewhat working desktop)
<apachelogger> that way one could still make a seed conflict a specific package if one of the apps is not desired on the iso
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok if you think so
<apachelogger> Package: plasma-widget-milou-kf5
<apachelogger> why the suffix?
<Riddell> apachelogger: a mistake, feel free to fix
<apachelogger> so much work
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am actually wondering about simply renaming it to milou
<apachelogger> because it contains a lib, the widget and a qml module
<apachelogger> you know, with this pile of different deps for different reasons I'd totally appreciate if we outsourced everything into substvars :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: go for it
<apachelogger> give them meaningful names and such
<apachelogger> Riddell: the renaming or the substvaring? :P
<Riddell> renaming to milou
<Riddell> I don't get what you're thinking with substvars
<apachelogger> I'll show you in a bit
<apachelogger> once I find the documentation for it again ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835072/
<apachelogger> note line 158
<apachelogger> oh, actually plasma-framework belongs there as well, incidentially that's why a bit of clarity would help :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: a magic shlibs for qml files would be great, but not a very easy task
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO qml modules should create custom entries in the control listing their actuall addressing names i.e. milou would have 'XB-QMLModule: org.kde.milou, org.kde.kittens'
<apachelogger> that doesn't cover things perfectly (since an app can bend the import dirs) but in general this would work well
<Riddell> apachelogger: why not just an shqmllibs that reads qmldir files?
<apachelogger> also possible I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: having it as a control entry allows ondemand installation of deps though
<apachelogger> e.g. I install a plasmoid via plasma itself and that module wants QtQuickMultimedia which is not yet installed, plasma/qt could catch the failed module lookup and provided an installer similar to what we do with gstreamer codecs
<apachelogger> but for that you need the metadata on what imports are provided by a package
<Riddell> I think that's overengineering
<Riddell> just an shlibs equivalent so the depends are set right it all anyone needs
<apachelogger> Riddell: they are *exactly* the same thing
<apachelogger> except my proposal would do it on the module package while yours would do it on every package trying to use a module
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're talking about runtime installing, I'm talking about package build time surely?
<apachelogger> they are also exactly the same, except that your solution is impossible to use runtime :P
<Riddell> "just" it's obviously not very easy especially if you're snobby about python what will you say to coding in perl :)
<apachelogger> which is why I argue that defining them as control entries is the way to go
<Riddell> good, I don't want popups all the time saying "now you need to install this, go and fetch someone with the root password"
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you install a plasmoid via plasma and a dep is not there then that is the desired scenario
<apachelogger> because the status quo is "yo, we missing org.kde.yolo.kittens.meow, can't do nothing"
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but if you install it via muon or apt you expect it to work without installing more stuff
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> which is why my suggestion is superior :P
<apachelogger> you can use it on a package level and you can use it at runtime for dep resolution inside plasma itself
<apachelogger> a simple shlibs-like thing cannot be used at runtime because it requires the package to be already installed (which is the other crux with that btw... you do not actually need the qml modules at build time, so you'd have to install them as bdeps just to be able to resolve their import names)
<apachelogger> actually that is something for ubuntu phone as well
<apachelogger> xnox: do you any automated qml module dependency generation or do you leave that up to app developers to figure out?
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does milou bdep on everything ever?
<xnox> apachelogger: app developers -> for clicks they depend on framework which guarantees the deps.
<xnox> apachelogger: for debs, i don't think there is anything that auto-generates ${qml:Depends}
<apachelogger> k, less useful for clicks then
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably it was packaged because I set all the frameworks -dev to dep on what they require
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger, Riddell, I'd like your aproval for something
<xnox> apachelogger: i guess creating a debhelper addon for that, would be useful.
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: approved
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to make a Kubuntu Board related to Promotion
<ovidiu-florin> and keep the promotion and website stuff over there
<ovidiu-florin> I want to add several cards
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what sort of board? trello?
<ovidiu-florin> and asign some of them to my web developer friend
<ovidiu-florin> yes, trello
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: approved
<ovidiu-florin> do I have the rights to make it?
<apachelogger> every organization member can make boards
<ovidiu-florin> done
<apachelogger> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Trello101
<ovidiu-florin> I've made it
<apachelogger> oh, wrong url
<apachelogger> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Trello
<apachelogger> must be visible and allow org member joining and have a couple of admins
<apachelogger> plasma-framework-dev is incredibly inconsistent with the other package names -.-
<ovidiu-florin> can jose be an admin?
<ovidiu-florin> https://trello.com/b/3Fo1KXoN/kubuntu-promotion
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: everyone can be an admin for all I care ;)
<apachelogger> the point of having more than one admin is that have no organization admins that can control all boards, so to ensure that someone can admin the board in case the creater is unavailable more than one person needs to be admin :)
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: want to join?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: the people listed on the trello wiki page you can basically add everywhere and make admin
<apachelogger> all the usual suspects
<apachelogger> yofel: shadeslayer: Riddell: objections to a next-staging ppa?
<apachelogger> or next-proposed for all I care ;)
<yofel> I never got my other staging ppa's :'(
<yofel> FWIW, approved
<apachelogger> yofel: never made them? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm yeah
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<yofel> apachelogger: back then I had no permissions, Riddell always forgot and in the end I did too
 * Riddell begs forgiveness for forgetfulness
<yofel> approved ;P
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: is kf5 uploading to archive not done yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's all done but then a rejected a bunch which need re-uploaded
<Riddell> checked and re-uploaded
<Riddell> I fixed all the tier 3 ones in bzr
<Riddell> not sure if there's any tier 1 still to be reuploaded, I don't think so
<apachelogger> ah, ok, that explains it then
 * Riddell working on kdesudo
<apachelogger> I only noticed some kf5s not being greyed out in the ppa ;)
<Riddell> there's your todo list :)
<apachelogger> still fixing that workspace mess :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do we generate the meta package btw? from a seed or manually?
<Riddell> seed
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-plasma5.utopic/
<Riddell> but I'm wondering if it was a mistake to rename it to kubuntu-plasma5
<apachelogger> thx
<Riddell> since all the other packages don't co-install unless we expect to put them in the ubuntu archive
 * apachelogger notes that we should ditch CK from kde4 somehow
<Riddell> CK?
<apachelogger> consolekit
<Riddell> consolekit?
<Riddell> that thing is still around?
<apachelogger> was pulled in for me anyway
<apachelogger> I did some changes to kdm removing ck support
<Riddell> I thought "kit" names had gone out of fashion along with qtmultimediakit
<apachelogger> but I think there was something in libs also using CK
<apachelogger> Riddell: *cough* packagekit *cough*
<Riddell> kshutdown?
<apachelogger> kshutdownkit, yes, what? :P
<Riddell> something aleix is currently moaning about
<apachelogger> I did not look into it actually
<Riddell> that rdepends on consolekit whatever it is
<apachelogger> woudn't kshutdown be in workspace
<Riddell> oh user-manager ?
<Riddell> dunno why but it depends on it
<apachelogger> user-manager uses CK Oo
<apachelogger> I wouldn't even know why
<Riddell> would be worth checking if that's sane
<apachelogger> all the stuff user-manager needs should come from accountsservice
<Riddell> I would think so
 * apachelogger can't actually find what uses ck_ in kdelibs
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> libpolkit-qt-1-1
<apachelogger> which in turn is deped upon by kauth
<apachelogger> ubottu: find Qt5Qml
<apachelogger> bot doesn't like me :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already did
<shadeslayer> or well, code merged
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/plasma5/+merge/227341
<shadeslayer> I is way ahead of you my friend :p
<xnox> shadeslayer: stuck in proposed.
<shadeslayer> doh!
<shadeslayer> or is it d'oh!
<shadeslayer> I forget
<apachelogger> it's phpewwwpheew, that's the sound a jellyfish makes don't you know
<shadeslayer> didn't realize jellyfish made noise
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> maybe it's the sound they make when you squish them with your feet
<apachelogger> :O
 * Riddell lunches
<apachelogger> I be hungry too
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html | Congrats to our newest kubuntu-member: ovidiu-florin
<yofel> so, no jellyfish anymore
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<apachelogger> wut
<yofel> hi Quintasan
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> where do I get  hold of any kmail people
<yofel> #kontact
<yofel> or #akonadi
<Quintasan> >Could not create collection trash resourceId: 3
<Quintasan> And just closes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sddm-theme-breeze why is that depping sddm?
<yofel> akonadiconsole should tell you what that is
<apachelogger> milou rename in staging shortly
<apachelogger> breeze-icon-theme with dep on oxygen-icon-theme also in staging shortly
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835806/ plz revu
<apachelogger> random note of the day: in plasma-workspace kio-extras will actually elevated to depends because the preview capabilities of the wallpaper dialog depend on it
<yofel> that's very much... -extra
<apachelogger> personally I don't quite get why the thumbnailers are in extra when the wallpaper previews depend on it
<yofel> it sounds extra
<apachelogger> oh one thing that is on my todo still
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Riddell: shouldn't we depend on >= 5.0
<yofel> looks sane to me...
<apachelogger> given some packages also existed in 4.x we might want to make sure we get the 5.x version
 * yofel can't make up his mind
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835943/ workspace also needs review
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one would imagine that just installing the theme is useless
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so is installing a -data package, we don't reverse dep there either though ...
<shadeslayer> should be fixed then?
<apachelogger> which one? the data not having a dep cicle of death or sddm technically having one? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how do we select the sddm theme btw?
<apachelogger> select/configure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kcm, which doesn't work at the moment
<shadeslayer> d_ed is on that
<apachelogger> by default I mean
<apachelogger> I install sddm... how do I get a theme?
<shadeslayer> I don't follow,. by default you get maui
<shadeslayer> which is a dep of sddm
<shadeslayer> unless you do apt-get install sddm sddm-theme-foo
<shadeslayer> in which case sddm will not work
<apachelogger> Recommends: sddm-theme | sddm-theme-maui
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that the latest? 
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> still not correct then
<shadeslayer> why not?
<apachelogger> it needs Depends: sddm-theme-maui
<shadeslayer> no it does not,we can not install maui and just specify a config
<apachelogger> sddm is quite simply broken if maui is not present, so it's not a recommends and it's also not interchangable with sddm-theme right now
<shadeslayer> manually by hand
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, which is what I said
<apachelogger> the package relationship is broken
<shadeslayer> and if you don't sepecify a theme, maui will be installed ootb
<shadeslayer> so it will all work
<shadeslayer> I disagree
<apachelogger> there's no disagreement to be had
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install sddm --no-install-recommends && sudo start sddm -> black screen
<apachelogger> that is broken by any definition of the word
<shadeslayer> is not installing recommends even supported?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> Because last I remember, mint does it, and Ubuntu said that they don't supported
<yofel> it's the same reason why we *depend* on akonadi-backend-mysql for akonadi-server
<shadeslayer> *support it
<apachelogger> because the policy says <<package mustn't be broken without recommends>>
<yofel> even if it's replacable by hand
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so sddm isn't broken
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install sddm --no-install-recommends && sudo start sddm -> black screen
<shadeslayer> you get a black screen because you don't have a theme
<apachelogger> duh
<yofel> that's pretty broken to me...
<shadeslayer> it's not like it crashes
<apachelogger> let me fix that for you
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install sddm-theme-breeze
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install sddm
<apachelogger> sudo start sddm
<apachelogger> black screen
<apachelogger> I have a theme and a black screen now
<shadeslayer> and that's a sddm bug
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that's the packaging being wrong
<shadeslayer> because SDDM can't be arsed to check for themes other than maui
<apachelogger> because I *must* have maui for sddm to work
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I can not have maui and have the right config, and it will work
<yofel> you can also have akonadi with sqlite and the right config
<shadeslayer> its a bug in the code, and not a packaging issue
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> I can also install akonadi
<apachelogger> and then install akonadi-sqlite
<apachelogger> and then configure akonadi to use akonadi-sqlite
<apachelogger> so clearly akonadi shouldn't pull in mysql
<shadeslayer> so why does it then? why can't akonadi be fixed so that it uses a installed backend
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you have a real hard ETA when the theme lookup issue will be fixed? As in: version or date
<yofel> not "soon"
<apachelogger> it doesn't really matter what the ETA is
<apachelogger> right now the package is broken
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, I haven't checked with upstream about this, though I have to
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just because you say it is a bug doesn't make it a bug
<shadeslayer> k I'm done, feel free to do what you think is right, I still don't think it's right
<yofel> shadeslayer: FWIW, sure akonadi can be fixed, please go ahead and do it.
<yofel> Nobody's done it for years though
<apachelogger> e.g. here is an argument where the behavior of akonadi is legit: if sqlite doesn't load or the database gets corrupted (which can happen) we need a solid fallback, therefore mysql must always be available, although it will not be loaded unless absolutely necessary
<apachelogger> either way
 * yofel doesn't particulary care while sddm is in next, but if it lands in the archive the packaging has to match reality
<apachelogger> as I said there is no discussion to be had
<apachelogger> if I install sddm without recommends it is broken, that's a bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sddm has no bzr branch?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nevermind
 * apachelogger too stupid to use own tools
<apachelogger> bzr-buildpackage-ppa now restores orign on sigint :S
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | Congrats to our newest kubuntu-member: ovidiu-florin
<apachelogger> breeze milou and plasma-framework moving from stage to next
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: my phone says I'm to welcome you to twitter
<ovidiu-florin> Don't
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not enjoing it
<ovidiu-florin> It's for a contest
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kf5?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: if you find a use for it, let me know
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<apachelogger> sddm moving from stage to next
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: still waiting on feedback for workspace, desktop and version requirements from earlier btw
<Riddell> apachelogger: what what?
<Riddell> I missed that, can you repeat?
<apachelogger> [14:24] <apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835806/ plz revu
<apachelogger> [14:29] <apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Riddell: shouldn't we depend on >= 5.0
<apachelogger> [14:47] <apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835943/ workspace also needs review
<apachelogger> This would not have happened with Konversation.
<yofel> 1) ack'd (with the bit of 5 knowledge I have), 2) can't make up my mind, 3) no time, laterz
<Riddell> didn't I rename qtdeclarative5-kf5declarative ?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> quite frankly this package obeying the qml-module thing is a bit silly anyway
<apachelogger> as it contains multiple different modules
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I did, that should be fixed
<Riddell> apachelogger: plasma-desktop having versioned depends seems sensible
<Riddell> apachelogger: workspace why plasma-widget-milou-kf5 and milou?
<Riddell> may want to add your depends changes to changelog
<Riddell> otherwise all good
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> god I hate bzr
<apachelogger> so very very very very very much
<yofel> bzr++
 * yofel ducks
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836508/
<apachelogger> that's the correct one
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel ^
<Riddell> apachelogger: and you're doing the milou package rename too?
<apachelogger> already done
<apachelogger> already went through staging in fact
<Riddell> apachelogger: then lovely
<soee> uhm i see this packages are not required anymore: kde-style-qtcurve4 kde-style-qtcurve5 sddm-theme-maldives
<soee> and qtcurve is  kept  back 
<soee> also sddm-theme-maldives is not required but qill be installed :)
<apachelogger> The following extra packages will be installed:
<apachelogger>   sddm-theme-maui
<apachelogger> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<apachelogger>   sddm sddm-theme-maui
<apachelogger> apt disagrees
<soee> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-style-qtcurve4_1.8.18+git20140721-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger> that's not really the error
<soee> yeah
<soee> trying to overwrite "/usr/lib/kde4/kstyle_qtcurve_config.so", which exists also in kde-style-qtcurve 1.8.14-3build1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why the package rename btw?
<apachelogger> should simply be higher version of kde-style-qtcurve IMO
<soee> anyway there are qtcurce, kde-style-qtcurve4 kde-style-qtcurve5 ?
<soee> *qtcurve
<apachelogger> sounds about right
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: great, you ?
<lordievader> Meh, could be better.
<soee> ;]
<soee> brb, reboot
<apachelogger> any neon5 users around?
<soee> hmm http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/22/session_error.png
<apachelogger> eheheh
<apachelogger> soee: paste  ... ps aux 
<apachelogger> don't close the window
<soee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836590/
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> it could be everything xD
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: FWIW I didn't make that package
<soee> :P
<apachelogger> soee: let me check for a way to find out what it is 
<soee> apachelogger: maybe owncloud client that does not work with plasma5 systray ? but this error does nto show on every boot but sometimes
<apachelogger> tricky tricky
<apachelogger> soee: right click window decoration -> more actions -> special application settings
<apachelogger> *applications*, not window
<apachelogger> then go to first tab, what name does it mention there?
<apachelogger> should be something like description "Application settings for konversation"
<soee> shadeslayer: in the description filed ?
<apachelogger> yep
<soee> Ustawienia programu dla konversation == Application settings for konversation
<apachelogger> soee:  if no name shows up ... do a ps aux paste again ... then use ctrl-alt-esc a red death head shoudl appear -> click on the window -> then do another ps aux paste
<apachelogger> soee: ah, I meant on the window with the error ;)
<soee> apachelogger: thers is name "Application settings for konversation"
<soee> ahah :D
<soee> apachelogger: got it
<soee> "Application settings for spotify"
<soee> :)
<soee> ok thank you, now i know its spotify fault
<apachelogger> soee: well, I am not terribly sure how to handle it with spotify
<apachelogger> soee: best report a bug against ksmserver on bugs.kde.org
<soee> spotify client isnt any stable 
<apachelogger> but I think the answer there will be to report against spotify 
<soee> yes probably
<apachelogger> i.e. this wouldn't be a problem if spotify didn't complain about arguments it doesn't understand ... at the same time applications complaining about arguments they don't understand is a general problem with ksmserver trying to restore everything with a session value
<apachelogger> alas, I don't know enough about the inner workings of session restoration, so I can't really comment all that much ;)
<soee> the LANG=en_US does not work for me, locales problem >?
<apachelogger> 'en_US' is not a valid locale identifier
<soee> oh i though i used it few times and wored
<apachelogger> you need to fix it to en_US.UTF-8
<apachelogger> the only locales that have no encoding defined are C and POSIX because they are inherently latin1
<soee> apachelogger: ok but i want to use it to execute command using EN
<soee> like: #LANG=en_US sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<apachelogger> LANGAUGE=en is what you want
<apachelogger> or LANG=C
<soee> indeed :o
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836735/ :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> noted down
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you look at that since you're in the area? ↑ https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-workspace-work/+merge/227770
<apachelogger> Riddell: already gone again. also I am leaving for today, so I'd be earliest tomorrow
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger 
<apachelogger> will fiddle it in with the dep changes staging I guess
<apachelogger> anywho
 * apachelogger out
<shadeslayer> xnox: ping
<shadeslayer> xnox: any ideas how to get rid of the LIBEXECDIR var here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm/view/head:/debian/rules#L13
<shadeslayer> xnox: because I thought that gnuinstalldirs sets that appropriately on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> but apparently doesn't work when used with SDDM
<xnox> shadeslayer: if you open a bug and assign it to me, i can look into it.
<xnox> shadeslayer: a bit busy atm.
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> I was kind of looking into it myself
<Riddell> yay kdesudo ported to frameworks! http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/kdesudo.png
<Riddell> needs lots of tidying but nice that it works
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/1347018
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1347018 in cmake (Ubuntu) "cmake installs libexec to /usr/libexec" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> soee: can you add https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging to check if the kde-style-qtcurve upload fixes things for you?
<yofel> what do we need qtcurve for again?
<shadeslayer> default application style for Plasma 5
<yofel> hm, it would probably help if I had that installed...
<shadeslayer> so far my kubuntu next iso is looking pretty sweet :p
<yofel> can you add kde-style-qtcurve5 to the p5 seed?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> done
 * yofel reboots and watches intel pixel garbage instead of plymouth
<yofel> how did they manage to break it this time ...
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> shadeslayer: is there some setup page that explains how one makes sddm actually work?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmm.. OK I broke digikam.. Builds fails with conflicting dependencies...
<Sick_Rimmit> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: if you just need to look something up you can query the bot, just /msg ubottu paste
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh ok, let me try
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7837488/
<Sick_Rimmit> So I think I am nearly there, logic suggests the control file probably needs version dependencies updating.. 
<yofel> ok, you'll either want to run 'builddeb -S' to just make a source package, or 'sudo apt-get build-dep digikam' if you really want to locally build the binaries
<yofel> not sure what you wanted to do...
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, I don't understand how you figured that out..
<yofel> ok, case 1)
<Sick_Rimmit> alright, I'll do that, thanks yofel
<yofel> dpkg-checkbuilddeps doesn't error out for source package builds, and your command didn't have -S in it
<yofel> case 2) results from you not running case 1) so you'll actually need those installed then
<Sick_Rimmit> Maybe I understand this. Working form the packaging guide, it talks about building the .deb using the command you saw in pastebin. However, for something more complex, this docs example skips building the source packages, which are required to then build the binary. If this builddeb -S completes, then I can re-run builddeb -- -us -uc to see if it will then build a compiled binary. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Have I understood this correctly ?
<yofel> well, if you don't use -S you need an environment that can actually build the package, and your system is missing all the build-dependencies
 * Sick_Rimmit dives off to man builddeb
<yofel> which means either pbuilder, or sbuild, or some other chroot
<yofel> or you can build locally while running the dev release
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: bzr builddeb is pretty much the bzr interface for debuild
<Sick_Rimmit> This is an interesting tool chain...
<yofel> so, you're trying to build digikam
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes.. of course I'm really trying to get good enough at packaging to be a useful part of the team
<Sick_Rimmit> My reading got me to liking pbuilder, as it creates this pristine chroot..
<yofel> do you have a chroot for it? I'm pretty much a very pbuilder centered person, but you can also just make a dev chroot and build stuff locally
<Sick_Rimmit> well it struck me that pbuilder took all the hassle away, as it builds to the distro released based upon the changelog? I believe
<yofel> usually... yes. Depends on how your .pbuilderrc is set up
<yofel> do you have our pbuilder hooks?
<Sick_Rimmit> I feel ultimately I will get a broader handle on the range and ability of the tool set, but I'm a handson learner, and to much RTFM, FPMO ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> no it's a stock trusty install, with no config just the build-essential toolk chain etc...
<yofel> hm, our ninja wiki page got lost in the wiki move it seems
<Sick_Rimmit> I think what makes if tough is the documentation is 1.) all over the place 2.) lets of old stuff, and I get lost real quick, in a dearth of conflicting methods and tools
<Sick_Rimmit> but like anything if you just keep kicking it, until something starts to work, that usually gets me there
<Sick_Rimmit> I me beligerant than intelligent :-)
<yofel> yeah, that's true
<yofel> ok, lets make pbuilder do something useful
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: bzr co  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> then put this in your ~/.pbuilderrc
<yofel> HOOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks"
<yofel> I don't use stuff like pbuilder-dist, just plain pbuilder, so my .pbuilderrc is pretty long: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7837577/ (if you find some useful stuff in it)
<yofel> you will want the pkgname_logfile stuff
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha.. OK, yep saw that in the README file
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: if you have the hooks set up, you should be able to just make a source package for digikam, put it into pbuilder and you'll get what you need to fix from the build log
<Sick_Rimmit> Right, I think a session with pbuilder man pages is in order.
<yofel> there's a manpage for pbuilder and pbuilderrc, useful to read, but you should be able to start out with just the hooks and a simple pbuilder base image
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: Wow, you have been having fun with your Bash Kung Fu!!.
<yofel> hehe, gave me a pbuilder setup that supports eatmydata, parallel gzip, ubuntu, debian, tanglu and icecc
<yofel> there's a lot of junk in there too though
<Sick_Rimmit> hmm pbuilder --build digikam_4.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc has Crashed and Burned.. Pah!
 * Sick_Rimmit Sort of groks pbuilder hooks..
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: making progress or is something trolling you? ^^
<Sick_Rimmit> Well, I found pretty good pbuilder user manual. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I think the trouble I am having now with digikam is that pbuilder is trying to build it in a Saucy chroot, so I'm going to fix that with create --distribution utopic
<Sick_Rimmit> then try and build it again
<Sick_Rimmit> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html
<yofel> wow, that's long
<yofel> IMO the series detection is pretty flakey, which is why I always build with something like 'sudo -E dist=utopic pbuilder build foo' so it never auto-guesses
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: got digikam going?
<Sick_Rimmit> Sssssh keep quite, I'm sneaking up on it
 * yofel hears something crack and watches a huge DSLR lens falls down on Sick_Rimmit
 * Sick_Rimmit lol
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04.1 candidate ↑
<ubottu> 14.04.1 candidate ↑: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<yofel> :P
<alket> :)
<alket> what do I have to do :)
<Riddell> alket: test the candidate for LTS update 14.04.1 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73626/testcases
<alket> thanks
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I've got a utopic chroot installing dependencies now, so you never know, it might work.. 
<Sick_Rimmit> alket: Would you like me to undertake one or two of those tests with you ?
<alket> Sick_Rimmit: yeah , much appreaciated , im lost
<Sick_Rimmit> alket: OK, do you have some questions I can help you with ?
<alket> yes
<alket> where to test the iso-s ,will vbox do ? or i ahve to make a partition ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Indeed vbox is a good place
<Sick_Rimmit> Look at the first test for example
<Sick_Rimmit> You would want a vbox with say Windows installed, and then mount the iso and try to install it to a dual boot setup
<Sick_Rimmit> make sense ?
<Sick_Rimmit> In test two you could just flash up a vbox and do a straight install 
<alket> thanks for ideas
<Sick_Rimmit> Test 3, make a vbox with 2 virtual disks, and then use LVM to mount them to the system as one disc, and encrypt them..
<Sick_Rimmit> That one's a little more complex
<alket> ok I will try
<alket> but I have to watch that video first on how to use tracker I guess
<soee> someone tried sddm already ?
<yofel> soee: me, crap so far
<soee> :P
<yofel> i.e. fails on start without error
<soee> there were some updates lately
<soee> i thought maybe some fixes
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit, alket: do test encrypted LVM without setting up disks, the installer should do that itself
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: Ah what I meant was create a virtual machine, but add an extra virtual HDD, so the machine looks like it has 2 discs installed. Then go for an LVM install with encryption, and it should sort that out automagically. <- Am I on same page as you yofel 
<alket> yofel: thanks
<yofel> oh, that would be good yeah. I was thinking single-disk
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha so digikam build has exploded..
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7837857/
<yofel> seriously...?
<Sick_Rimmit> I think its this
<Sick_Rimmit> CMake Warning at extra/libkface/CMakeLists.txt:78 (MESSAGE):
<Sick_Rimmit>   OpenCV: Version is too old.
<yofel> stupid opencv
<yofel> yeah, it's that
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right... well the fact that I got that, is a good sign..
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: that's in a pbuilder?
<yofel> sid has 2.4.9, so someone will have to merge that
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah I wonder if I made a mistake
<yofel> you did not
<Sick_Rimmit> sudo pbuilder --build digikam_4.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> opencv also seems to be stuck in proposed
<Sick_Rimmit> I was sudo.
<yofel> our opencv is too old, all I said was that debian has the version we need
<Sick_Rimmit> when it dropped FTBFS if left me in as Root
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: the message is as it says, opencv needs to be 2.4.9, we have only 2.4.8 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv
<Riddell> debian has 2.4.9 https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=opencv
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: that's one of the hooks so you can look into stuff on failure
<yofel> if you want to quit just ctrl+d
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, so it looks like I can probably make a succesful build once OpenCV is updated
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: Ah ha got you, I see what's happened there
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I can help you merge opencv if you have a spare hour or two
<Riddell> boy, I thought I was fanatical about KDE, this guy is nuts http://paste.kde.org/pp9ggrvee
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Are you about tomorrow ? 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yep
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I want to review what I did to get this far, with digikam and make a few notes. Then tomorrow I will work on opencv, that way I won't confuse myself
<yofel> why? Some people collect stamps, some tarballs :D
<Riddell> if he's that much of a fan he should become a packager, then he'll have to put up with every tar there is
<soee> sddm log, just tried it again http://paste.ubuntu.com/7837920/
<soee> qtcurve showed up on the list :)
<Sick_Rimmit> My notes from my journey to the centre of Kubuntu packaging -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7837976/
 * yofel wonders why people put backports into the updates ppa all the time -.-
<yofel> *sigh*
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-23
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh? :S
<ovidiu-florin> happy birthday apachelogger :D
<valorie> ooooo, birthday congratulations and best wishes, my dear apachelogger
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to create a Kubuntu „company” or project of some sort on LinkedIn. Can we achieve that?
<valorie> sure, I think just do it, and then from linkedin invite people to join
 * valorie will
<valorie> there are groups - nightrose has one for GSoC students -- but not much traffic
<valorie> there is a KDE "company" or something
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: what should be the official email?
<ovidiu-florin> do we have one?
<ovidiu-florin> I mean, not the mail list
<valorie> oh god no, linkedin spams like crazy
<ovidiu-florin> something that ends in @kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> then I'll put mine for now
<valorie> sounds good
<valorie> I hate to say this, because linkedin seemed decent for a long time, but it seems that they have turned to the dark side lately
<ovidiu-florin> my ovidiub13 at kubuntu dor org email address is not available yet. Who do I have to ping for that?
<valorie> so much spam
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: you just have to deactivate the email notifications
<valorie> no, they send spam to lists *all the time*
<valorie> on almost all the lists I administer - on Rootsweb (genealogy), linuxchix, KDE, and kubuntu
<valorie> the KDE sysadmins threaten them very frequently
<Sick_Rimmit> Houston I believe we have a problem..
<Sick_Rimmit> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140722.2/trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<Sick_Rimmit> shows "404 Not Found"
<valorie> Sick_Rimmit: how about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140723/utopic-desktop-i386.iso
<valorie> oh, trusty
<valorie> why would there be a daily for trusty?
<Noskcaj> valorie, microreleases
<valorie> in /daily-live/ I see only utopic
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit, valorie: the URL in the tracker is wrong
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/trusty/daily-live/current/
<valorie> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/kubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<valorie> from: http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<valorie> oh, that's releases, sorry for the noise
<apachelogger> page down page down page down page down page down
<yofel> EOF
<apachelogger> Riddell: qtdeclarative5-kf5declarative is still named like that... I do not see it transiting to qml-module-whatever
<apachelogger> solid neither FWIW
<apachelogger> I hate bzr so very very very very much
<Riddell> apachelogger: well better believe it cos the transition is in bzr
<Riddell> whatever is wrong with bzr? as long as you're patient it's your best friend
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Birthday Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | Congrats to our newest kubuntu-member: ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> apachelogger: ¡feliz cumpleaños!
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's not in ppa, so I can't change the names
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: when can I expect to use my @kubuntu.org email address?
<apachelogger> "The script which creates the email aliases runs every 2 days. So please wait at least 48 hours before checking if the email is working (or leave it a couple more days to be sure). "
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Riddell> I wonder what to do about oversized 14.04.1 ISOs
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04.1 testing!
<ubottu> 14.04.1 testing!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<apachelogger> drop some languages?
<apachelogger> oh wait, we can't there aren't any left :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> uploading workspace to staging
<apachelogger> ah bugger, I forgot to add gdb there
<apachelogger> some reviewers you guys are :P
<shadeslayer> what what
<apachelogger> pagedown pagedown pagedown pagedown pagedown
<valorie> When I installed project neon to this laptop today, I noticed an enormous number of packages I've never had, such as claws-mail, emacs, etc.
<valorie> is this intended?
<valorie> didn't happen a few days ago when I installed it on the retiring laptop
<apachelogger> emacs sounds wrong
<valorie> but in regular session there is no emacs installed....
<valorie> It did to me, for sure
 * valorie doesn't need a third OS on this lappy
<valorie> happy birthday, apachelogger
<valorie> claws-mail seemed completely off the wall as well
<apachelogger> is it my birthday?
<apachelogger> thank you
<apachelogger> valorie: what did you install exactly
<valorie> afaik, just project neon
<valorie> `sudo apt install project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils project-neon5-konsole`
<valorie> that is a paste from up-arrow in yakuake
<apachelogger> maybe utils pulls something in
<apachelogger> there's a bunch of dev plunder in utils
<apachelogger> not quite sure why installing it is suggested
<valorie> I just thought I'd mention it, since it didn't happen a few days ago
<apachelogger> valorie: where is that line from?
<valorie> that was the line I used to install, and I copied it from Riddell's post
<valorie> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<valorie> didn't eat my babies though
<valorie> just gave me emacs
<Riddell> :)
<valorie> it's sorta bare-bones still
<valorie> I suppose it will grow pretty quickly
<valorie> only problem I've had is that I can't get the wallpaper to show
<apachelogger> emacs is like a decease, if you don't watch out you can easily catch it from other people
<valorie> I think I'm pretty safe on that score
<valorie> not my style at all
<Riddell> apachelogger-x apachelogger-c
<apachelogger> whatever that may mean
 * apachelogger needs to fetch his vimrc from his old $HOME
<apachelogger> if I found my old home that is :'<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qtcurve already moved to next?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> I tested it
<shadeslayer> eet works
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: breeze will want adjustment
<shadeslayer> for?
<apachelogger> recommends all curves
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> it's part of breeze theme convergence
<shadeslayer> I already made plasma5-desktop recommend it
<shadeslayer> or was it depend
<shadeslayer> I forget
<shadeslayer> too much rage yesterday 
<apachelogger> breeze still needs to recommend it :P
<shadeslayer> yeah ofcourse
<shadeslayer> will fixeroo after I write orchrestration
 * apachelogger does the daily dist upgrade to proceed with testing -.-
<valorie> hmmm, I should go to bed
<valorie> ttyl....
<shadeslayer> night valorie
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected kdeclarative cos copyright didn't list MIT, I've updated bzr, please check and re-upload
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded
<apachelogger> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<apachelogger>   kde-style-qtcurve
<apachelogger> I still don't get why the package had to be renamed
<shadeslayer> well, if the Qt5 package  has a 5 at the end, why make it inconsistent with the Qt4 version
<apachelogger> why would one?
<apachelogger> it's not like the package name isn't an utter lie anyway
<apachelogger> there is no kde-style-qtcurve5
<yofel> there is
<apachelogger> it's a qt5-style-qtcruve if anything
<apachelogger> Depends: frameworkintegration, libc6 (>= 2.14), libqt5core5a (>= 5.3.0), libqt5dbus5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.3.0) | libqt5gui5-gles (>= 5.3.0), libqt5svg5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5x11extras5 (>= 5.1.0), libqtcurve-utils1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), qtbase-abi-5-3-0
<apachelogger> why does it dep on frameworkintegration Oo
<Riddell> it only works with frameworkintegration
<Riddell> or at least when you select it through system settings it breaks unless you have frameworkintegration
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> that makes no sense whatsoever
<apachelogger> what frameworksintegration does is make qt load the style configured in the style kcm
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with the theme depending on frameworkintegration
<shadeslayer> hm, sounds about right, but then can you configure QtCurve from other places?
<shadeslayer> so that applications use the qtcurve style
<Riddell> probably qt-config can do it
<Riddell> but that's hardly the most likely option
<Riddell> I suppose a recommends could be justified but it's nasty to break for users and I can't imaging why you wouldn't want frameworkintegration around
<apachelogger> it should have no relationship with frameworkintegration!
<shadeslayer> this is true ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any other QPA 
<apachelogger> and probably .config/Trolltech.conf
<shadeslayer> because there could be any number of other ui's that could configure this
<apachelogger> unless they changed the config path, there is a native config somewhere anyway
<shadeslayer> but I am not really aware of them
<Riddell> maybe systemsettings needs to depend on frameworkintegration as it's that kcm which needs it
<shadeslayer> that seems more sensible to me
<apachelogger> nonononononononono
<shadeslayer> why not?
<apachelogger> the kcm doesn't need it
<apachelogger> for the kcm's setting to take effect you need it
<apachelogger> the setting is there and written to file and all , except it does not do anything unless frameworkintegration is there
<apachelogger> the situation would be the same if there was another platform plugin that gets loaded instead of the frameworks one
<apachelogger> so that is really something to carry and discuss upstream
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's very broken behavious, if it writes the setting but the setting doesn't take place
<apachelogger> there is no active tie from systemsettings to frameworkintegration, so what happens if a user installs dolphin in gnome, then installs systemsettings and wants to set the style, and what if there is another platform plugin getting loaded (assuming that can happen)
<Riddell> upstream just says make plasma-workspace depend on it
<apachelogger> right, that's what we go with then
<apachelogger> the problem ultimately (if anywhere) would be a bug in qt, not providing a way to set the style without a platform plugin
<shadeslayer>  apacheloggeris e.u.c still broken for you
<apachelogger> was last I checked
<apachelogger> 2 weeks ago or so
<shadeslayer> yeah, ev still hasn't replied to me
<apachelogger> send mail and cc ubuntu-devel?
<apachelogger> surely someone can find out what's wrong 
<shadeslayer> yeah I guess
<ochosi> hey folks!
<Riddell> hi ochosi 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll argue that a recommends from systemsettings is warranted
<apachelogger> but the thing is
<apachelogger> this applies to all kde applications
<ochosi> quick question, you've been using trello for a while, are you still using launchpad's blueprint system and status.ubuntu.com at all? if so, what for? if not, any things your missing from that?
<Riddell> ochosi: nah dropped that along with wiki Specs
<apachelogger> and since there is no uniform way to hook into those, I think upstream's suggestion is really the best there is right now
<ochosi> Riddell: so only trello it is?
<Riddell> ochosi: yep, although upstream KDE now uses kanboard as a free alternative
<Riddell> https://todo.kde.org/?controller=board&action=readonly&token=15ea7072a1f2be97963e83e1193f5fe8f1cf431272101b119d1d2237003a
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/daisy/add-kubuntu-bugs/+merge/227879
<apachelogger> ah, lol
<apachelogger>  cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/90xapian
<apachelogger> APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success { "if [ -x /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index ]; then update-apt-xapian-index -u; fi" }
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kxmlgui rejected for incomplete copyright, bzr updated, please check and reupload
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: ^ please create that file and watch your apt-get updates
<apachelogger> need some preliminary data for https://trello.com/c/W1ZdDudj
<apachelogger> well, actually, let me send a mail
 * Riddell makes it sew
<Riddell> apachelogger: qml-module-org-kde-solid qml-module-org-kde-draganddrop etc in archive
<Riddell> trusty-desktop-amd64.iso 5 MB oversized
<apachelogger> neat
<apachelogger> amd64 is too fat
 * Riddell considers removing libreoffice
<apachelogger> Riddell: you could make the seed reject aptdaemon
<apachelogger> it's not useful but pulled in by firefoxy
<apachelogger> blacklist seed is what you want to edit I think
<Riddell> I wonder what qpdf is and why we have it on our CDs
<Riddell> still only gives us 1MB at most
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can blacklist gdb and instead explicitly seed gdb-minimal
<apachelogger> that will definitely be enough
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> blacklist libc-dbg/libc6-dbg
<apachelogger> it's a recommends of gdb that we do not really need because drkonqi shoudl be able to resolve the dep and apport/whoopsie doesn't do client tracing anyway
<Riddell> yowsers
<apachelogger> i.e. libc-dbg disappearing is also the primary effect of gdb-minimal as far as space is concerned ;)
<Riddell> gdb -> apport-kde (Recommends) 
<Riddell> libc6-dbg                             | glibc                          | gdb (Recommends)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you run : grep-available -F Maintainer -i kubuntu -s Source
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and tell me if you get anything
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lots of kde and qt bits
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any kf5 bits
<shadeslayer> ?
<Riddell> yep http://paste.kde.org/poyfheit1
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Riddell> ScottK: ping?
<Riddell> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1347565
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1347565 in apport (Ubuntu Utopic) "apport recommends gdb" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do we do with vlc btw? debian bug is not moving much :'<
 * apachelogger is a bit scared of uploading
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> what needs done with vlc?
<apachelogger> I did however land the same change in neon pvlc and haven't heared complaints so far
 * shadeslayer is a bit busy trying to figure out why grep-available isn't working
<apachelogger> Riddell: it not crashing kf5 apps would be good
<Riddell> yes it would
<apachelogger> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=755154
<ubottu> Debian bug 755154 in vlc "vlc cache gen should happen at runtime, not buildtime" [Normal,Open]
<shadeslayer> sparkleshare - distributed collaboration and sharing tool
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> sounds dirty
<apachelogger> I also do wonder how to package our qt5 ports so that new archive uploads don't override them :S
<Riddell> bigger version number?
<Riddell> what's the issue?
<apachelogger> but how big too not make them too big :P
<shadeslayer> btw thoughts on where to setup ISO orchrestration
<shadeslayer> for Kubuntu 5
<shadeslayer> till Colin sets up stuff on cdimages
<shadeslayer> yofel: ScottK apachelogger Riddell
<Riddell> hmm cantor needs lua, that package just gets weirder
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does that mean?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need to setup ISO scripts somewhere to build kubuntu5 iso's till Colin sets up infra on cdimages
<shadeslayer> where do you propose setting up the scripts?
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> can qa.kubuntu.co.uk handle it? I suspect not
<Riddell> you don't want it on blue systems server?
<shadeslayer> I am unsure, it might be able to
<Riddell> I'd rather fire up an ec2 server to do it I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: idk, apachelogger didn't seem to keen on it
<shadeslayer> *too
<Riddell> silly apachelogger, always making trouble
 * apachelogger just wrote a reply on kubuntuforums, took so long his session timed out Oo
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: I don't want it handled in bluesystems channels etc, the server it runs on I do not care about
<apachelogger> plasma-workspace, desktop and qtcurve moving to next
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I totally feel like we should automate this :P
<yofel> you want to wire up britney for it? :D
<apachelogger> maaaaaaybe
<apachelogger> although, I'd actually rather have something that is blocking all migration when something fails
<yofel> well, britney blocks breakage, isn't that enough?
<apachelogger> not consequential enough if you ask me
<apachelogger> I mean, it's fine for archive scale, considering the limited set of the ppa I'd find it perfectly acceptable to consider the stage as a whole for migration and therefore block it as a whole if something is broken
<apachelogger> softwareproperties and usb-creator in stage
<ScottK> Riddell: infinity needs to bless any trusty changes atm.
<apachelogger> mh
<yofel> well, britney doesn't actually migrate stuff, it creates the list of stuff that can migrate. If that's not all you can just abort
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer: you know, for the qt5 ports it might actually worthwhile to wire up recipes
<apachelogger> yofel: ic
<yofel> what I said is true when running it locally at least, it can feed its output directly into the dak database, but we don't use dak
<Mamarok> Riddell: my fund application for the LiMux event was accepted :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: yay!
<Mamarok> yep, that's really nice :)
<Mamarok> but we are not many yet, any more people attending?
<apachelogger> there's kde people attending as well IIRC
<apachelogger> ah there's a new notes
<apachelogger> hm, software-properties icon is broken somehow
<apachelogger> or maybe I forgot to set it
<apachelogger> who knows :S
<Riddell> app icons are still a bit broken for me, kmenuedit doesn't work, app template one doesn't work
<apachelogger> kmenuedit wouldn't surprise me if it has none set
<apachelogger> given that its kaboutdata appears pretty kaput
<Riddell> still I'd like to know why it doesn't work in the kapptemplate one I made https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119388/
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/moo.tar.gz
<apachelogger> CMake Warning (dev) at /usr/share/ECM/modules/ECMInstallIcons.cmake:205 (message):
<apachelogger>   ecm_install_icons() with no ICONS argument is deprecated
<apachelogger> that maybe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qapplication.html#windowIcon-prop
<Riddell> apachelogger: that just installs it, they still get installed
<Riddell> apachelogger: I was hoping that aboutData.setProgramIconName() would do that for me
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: works for me
<apachelogger> I think
<Riddell> shows the gear icon?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/Mveh1Ke.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did install, right? :P
<apachelogger> uhh, recipe build seems to work nicely for qt5 packaging
<Riddell> -- Installing: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/./moo.png
<Riddell> yep it installs
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you using the plasma 5 packages or the neon packages?
<apachelogger> plasma
<Riddell> apachelogger: anyway can you take a screenshot of the app for kapptemplate?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you have frameworkintegration installed, right? :P
<Riddell> I do
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's you icon theme in systemsettings?
<Riddell> apachelogger: breeze
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: rm .cache/*kicon*
<apachelogger> then try again
<Riddell> rm ~/.cache/icon-cache.kcache; moo  makes no difference
<Riddell> it is spooky
<Riddell> '"Theme tree: (Breeze)"' pointless debug output annoys me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> very curious
<Riddell> very
<Riddell> can I have my screenshot now?
<apachelogger> thing is also, I think mine is going entirely through the cache
<apachelogger> I have no file access on moo.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: can't do dropshadow though
<apachelogger> kwin doesn't like novulsululuooo
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/md7uXvu.png
<Riddell> lovely, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no kjs in the archive?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: khtml, kdelibs4support
<apachelogger> An unhandled exception occurred:
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kiconthemes
<apachelogger> name 'KStandardDirs' is not defined
<apachelogger> :'(
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's in support no?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kjsembed
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's not in python tho :P
<apachelogger> anyway, problem is that usb-creator decides to use different ways to lookup the data assets when run from source and when run from install path
<apachelogger> didn't catch that 
<apachelogger> in software-properties it works all the same
<apachelogger> I tell you the python software we have is a work of madness
<apachelogger> there's no common solutions, no shared stuff, no code style or structure that is the same
<apachelogger> it's like a reinvention of the reinvention of the reinvention
<Riddell> mostly it's ports of the ubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> and those are inconsistent as well
<apachelogger> but all apps I have seen have kde specific logic to deal with a) translations and b) encoding
<apachelogger> and all were different
<apachelogger> and by different I don't mean they looked slightly different... they were doing entirely different things to achieve the same goal
<apachelogger> one of them has a like 20 sloc function to translate qt ui files and the other has 4.....
 * apachelogger always almost accidentally deletes ppas when wanting to delete a package -.-
<apachelogger> it's got the same icon, is at the almost the same location, and it has an annoying page with an ugly button that looks like the build-retry page which I learned to ignore
<apachelogger> muchos dangerous
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you planning to land qtcurve in the archive btw?
 * apachelogger pokes launchpad with a stick
<apachelogger> is it just me or are some builders really really slow?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> kubotu: imager build
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> guess not
<apachelogger> didn't feel like it clearly
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: imager build
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could take him to a different channel  you know
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: #apacheloggerslounge is always free :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: hola, wanting to look at opencv today?
<Riddell> meh if I want to compile anything kde4 that cares about activities I need to remove plasma-workspace and desktop
<Riddell> upstream sucks!
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger doesn't want to package debconf qt5 port with recipe :'<
<kubotu> feed branches had 9 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger>  The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible. 
<apachelogger> I think lunchpad is too busy to let me work on the qt5 ports ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything left to port btw?
<shadeslayer> I can have a look at it on Friday
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ubiquity
<apachelogger> but xnox wanted to do that anyway, so best check with him
<apachelogger> Riddell: how's kdesudo going btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah well, and all of muon
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> not particularly blocking though
<shadeslayer> I'm going to leave that beast to Aleix 
<xnox> apachelogger: what do you mean about ubiquity?!
<xnox> i see nothing outstanding
<apachelogger> xnox: qt5 porting
<Riddell> apachelogger: was working yesterday, not done anything today and needs a bunch of tidying up, then it needs proposed to go into plasma, I guess another day's work
<xnox> apachelogger: oh porting to qt5, right, haven't started that yet.
<xnox> apachelogger: there are vague plans around it.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<Riddell> apachelogger: question is whether I should do more 4.14 beta tomorrow or kdesudo or 4.04.1
<apachelogger> beta
<apachelogger> I do think kdesu (5) needs to have alternatives support added, I don't think I have seen that yet
<apachelogger> without that we cannot smoothly hijack kdesu calls
<Riddell> apachelogger: alternative debian package system or more internal to kdesu
<apachelogger> former
<Riddell> I did port kdesu to sudo back in the day but its split architecture means it doesn't remember the password
<Riddell> so we switched to kdesudo
<apachelogger> I think we used diversion at some point and I switched it to alternatives because diversions would break every other year
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdesudo doesn't do that either (anymore)  (for unknown reasons)
<apachelogger> so we might as well use kdesu :P
<Riddell> remember the password? sure it does
<Riddell> did yesterday when i was testing
<Riddell> I had to run sudo -k lots to forget it
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe kdesudo needs to be fixed for that then
<apachelogger> Riddell: at any rate, if password remembering is the only reason we'd want to keep kdesudo I'd just ditch ignore that shortcoming and use kdesu
<apachelogger> I mean, there's next to no cases where something needs sudo to begin with
<apachelogger> in fact I have a hard time to come up with a recent kdesudo run :P
<apachelogger> ah, inproperly set up users will get sudo queried when mounting devices I thinkg
<Riddell> yes there's a lot fewer now thanks to polkit
<yofel> software-properties IIRC uses kdesudo
<apachelogger> mh, I'd assess whether kdesu wit h sudo wouldn't be better
<apachelogger> yofel: not for long
<yofel> but it's not that much that uses it, so kdesu should do the job
<apachelogger> in fact I already had made the port to dbus and it was merged, somehow I then didn't port our stuff to the dbus api though :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh and kdesudo surely doesn't remember since 13.04 or so
<yofel> what? meaning my stupid bug workarounds are still in there? :D
<apachelogger> and no one complained AFAIK, so I really don't think remembering is that much of a killer feature anymore
<apachelogger> yofel: in kdesudo?
<yofel> s-p
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> there's a 14.10 card to make it less shitty
<Riddell> it remembered yesterday in my frameworks port!
<apachelogger> I'll probably do that on the qt5 port though, seems more convenient anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: wut :O
<apachelogger> magic
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> maybe kde4 is kaput ;)
<apachelogger> I definitely recall kdesudo not remember the password
<apachelogger> twas back when my system had a kate I could use kdesudo on
<apachelogger> The program 'kate' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<yofel> yeah, doesn't remember it here
<apachelogger> :'<
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lordievader> Lets see, can I find a vm to test 14.04.1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: feel free to do whatever you want with krunner btw, clearly packaging doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> and we're all just whiling away our time here
<Riddell> yep, we should just package kdesrc-build and leave it at that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: krunner updated for your review and upload
<yofel> !info kdesrc-build
<ubottu> kdesrc-build (source: kdesrc-build): tool for building KDE from its source repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.1-1 (trusty), package size 162 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Riddell> it's all anyone needs
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: E: krunner source: version-substvar-for-external-package libkf5runner5-dbg -> libkf5runner-bin
<Riddell> mm
<shadeslayer> fixed and uploaded
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> have some bonus points for reviewing
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   plasma-widget-milou-kf5
<yofel> intentional ^ ?
<Riddell> it was renamed I think
<yofel> ok
 * yofel goes back to upstart for the time being - too many service restart issues in updates :(
<Riddell> I'm making frameworks libraries with a qml module have an implicit dependency on that module in the .symbols file
<shadeslayer> hm
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddel: Hey sorry, just got back from a meeting, yes am right up for opencv, would it be OK to start this evening after dinner, in about an hour and half ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: somehow zenity gets pulled into the ISO btw
<yofel> might as well figure out suspend with upower 0.99
<Sick_Rimmit> Doh!
<yofel> shadeslayer: what does the germinate output say?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: aure
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: sure
<shadeslayer> yofel: this is for 5 btw
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Great, will ping you in a little while, thanks
<yofel> shadeslayer: I assumed as much :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, it's no there in the seed
<shadeslayer> so something else must be causing it
<yofel> well yeah, but germinate will tell you where it gets it from...
<shadeslayer> yofel: no, it doesn't end up in the meta package too afaict
<yofel> do you have the germinate output at hand?
<shadeslayer> nope, I can run it though
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.utopic/
<shadeslayer> wrong one :p
<Riddell> don't see it in desktop or desktop-common
<Riddell> oh the plasma 5 image
<yofel> please do, it should log the reason for every package in the seed, not just the explicit ones
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. is there a guide that tells how one makes sddm work?
<shadeslayer> sudo service sddm start ?
<shadeslayer> make sure you have the maui theme?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842642/
<yofel> maui is installed, start hangs for ~10s, then fails
<shadeslayer> try sudo sddm
<shadeslayer> does that work
<yofel> that froze the terminal
<shadeslayer> note that sddm will start on tty1
<yofel> yeah, it froze tty1
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you have the germinate output? That should have zenity somewhere in it
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842642/
<yofel> shadeslayer: not that, the folder that Riddell pointed to
<shadeslayer> aha, wait
<shadeslayer> * Chose zenity to satisfy im-config
<shadeslayer> thought so
<shadeslayer> will need fixing in zenity
 * yofel wonders how quassel, firefox, 2x dolphin, plasma + services can use up 5G of memory [firefox is 1G of that]
<shadeslayer> yofel: KDE 4? or Plasma 5?
<yofel> 4
<shadeslayer> sounds like a  mem leak
<yofel> top is fun, I have 14 akonadi_* processes
<yofel> make that 17 with mysql and akonadiserver
<yofel> so, sudo sddm does at least switch me to tty1 and starts X
<yofel> but I never see it
<shadeslayer> is this bare metal?
<yofel> yeah, my eeePC with it's 945GME
<shadeslayer> not a clue really then
<shadeslayer> its known to be shit with VBox
<shadeslayer> but should work with actual hw
<yofel> wait, it did start X, so let me check the log of that
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, logs should be in /var/log/sddm
<yofel> there is a sddm.log, which doesn't really tell much
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<kubotu> feed branches had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you ever hear back on your insights bug
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi I'm ready when you are 
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you'll need an ssh key, do you have one?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello, I'm ready to have a go at merging opencv
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, my key is lodged with launchpad too
<Riddell> oh yes
<Sick_Rimmit> https://launchpad.net/~rick-timmis
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-205-86-101.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run  byobu
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: great
<Sick_Rimmit> OK done
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: we've on a shared screen on this ec2 cloud server
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so I think first thing would be to make a directory called current and apt-get source opencv
<Riddell> (oh I should say other people use more fancy tools for this than I tend to use)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Looks good
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: now make another directory called debi and dget the debian source
<Riddell> which you can get from packages.debian.org
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: is ther an apt command for that ?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> cos it's not in the archive, that's kindae the purpose of the exercise :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK
<Riddell> go to https://packages.debian.org/src:opencv
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, hangon let me see if ... ah 
<Riddell> click sid
<Sick_Rimmit> ha
<Riddell> find the opencv_2.4.9+dfsg-1.dsc link at the bottom
<Riddell> dget
<Sick_Rimmit> ah OK got it
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: dget
<Riddell> which uses wget to download the .dsc orig and debian.tar
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: looking at the debian changelog there, no changes mentioned, great
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: looking at the current ubuntu changelog, there's a few changes in the ubuntu package
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I'm with you mainly
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so to merge we take the debian package, make the same changes again in the package and voila
<Sick_Rimmit> dget clearly do some special magic
<Riddell> it just works out what the three URLs are you need to wget
<Sick_Rimmit> may I look around for a moment
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ok I just made a diff file so we see the differences in the packaging, there's a few bits in there we need to copy over, nothing much
<Riddell> sure
<Sick_Rimmit> bear with me, just need to catch up
<Riddell> oh, more testing needed
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, So perhaps we need to update the changelog to reflect the changes
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: we need to start with the .orig tar from debian
<Riddell> add a new changelog
<Riddell> merge in the old changelog entries
<Riddell> then merge in all the packaging differences
<Riddell> then test
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep, OK this rings beels
<Sick_Rimmit> or even bells
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so cp debi/*orig* .
<Riddell> untar it
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you had it
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: tar xf  is all it needs, it'll detect the compression type
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ok
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: and copy the debian/ from the debi packaging as well into the extracted opencv source
<Sick_Rimmit> Roger
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> dch -i to add a new changelog entry
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh I hate being watched. my keyboard dyslexia gets bad 
<Riddell> I can see your every typo :)
<Sick_Rimmit> lol
<Riddell> make the entry say Merge with Debian, reamining changes:
<Riddell> and put in your own name and e-mail for the fame and glory
<Riddell> save that, we'll do the copy and pasting next
<Riddell> copy and paste the time :)
<Riddell> cos you're a year out there
<Sick_Rimmit> What edit is this
<Sick_Rimmit> editor
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: emacs of course, are there any others?
<Sick_Rimmit> I have never used emacs
<Sick_Rimmit> Some Vi
<Sick_Rimmit> But almost always nano
<Sick_Rimmit> no worries though
<Riddell> "badly formatted trailer line" it's moaning that you need two spaces after your e-mail address
<Riddell> add those in
<Riddell> you can use nano
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh Boy!!
<Riddell> what have you done?
<Sick_Rimmit> I broke it
<Riddell> no it's all good
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I think it's right now
<Riddell> but for the next trick you might need something more than nano
<Riddell> it needs both changelogs open and copy/paste between them
<Riddell> which I don't think nano can do
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: want me to just do it?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes let me watch
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: there I copied in the list of remaining changes
<Sick_Rimmit> Oohh clever
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: and here I copied in the whole of the old ubuntu changelog at the place where we diverged from debian
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, still with oyu
<Sick_Rimmit> you
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so you can see there's only 1 debian version we have to update for
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: now we need to look at that diff file and merge in any changes which are still relevant
<Riddell> the first one being that Maintainer change in debian/control which debian asks us to do
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: want to copy and paste that in?
<Riddell> that's just less
<Riddell> press q to quit
<Sick_Rimmit> Nope, I getting foxed by the tools
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you can use kate if you want
<Sick_Rimmit> Nah, I'm lost
<Riddell> just I can't watch then
<Riddell> want to use kate?
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm struggling with my shell short cuts Ctrl+Shift+C
<Sick_Rimmit> etc..
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: right, so use kate
<Riddell> in kate click the url bar and open  sftp://ubuntu@ec2-54-205-86-101.compute-1.amazonaws.com/home/ubuntu/mnt/opencv/
<Riddell> then open DIFF
<Riddell> and debian/control
<Sick_Rimmit> One moment, I might be able to get his
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you want to open the DIFF file
<Riddell> and copy and paste (locally with your mouse)
<Riddell> the Maintainer changes
<Riddell> into debian/control
<Riddell> nope, not that one :)
<Sick_Rimmit> No other way round, I want to add the kubuntu maintinaer
<Riddell> yep
<Sick_Rimmit> like this
<Riddell> yep, 1 line done, lots more to go :)
<Riddell> just after that is another line with the modified debian maintainer
<Sick_Rimmit> Hangon just going to get another shell onto the box
<Riddell> that's a good idea
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah blow
<Sick_Rimmit> OK 'm getting there
<Riddell> you quit byobu?
<Sick_Rimmit> Nah I'm out of byobu, 
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm on there server, and can get to the director, which I have done in a second shell.
<Riddell> ok well you're on your own then :)
<Sick_Rimmit> but In the original shell I can seem to get back into byobu
<Riddell> can or can't?
<Sick_Rimmit> can't
<Riddell> looks like you're in
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right
<Sick_Rimmit> hang on let me get reorganised
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so next change in DIFF is those changes for !ppc64el
<Riddell> dunno who has a ppc64el machine to care but we'll be nice to them and copy it over
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm pretty certain I have no idea what I am doing
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: voila, just replace "ocl-icd-opencl-dev," with "ocl-icd-opencl-dev [!ppc64el],"
<Riddell> next one is "libopencv-ml-dev"
<Riddell> replace that with "libopencv-ml-dev, libopencv-ocl-dev [!ppc64el]" 
<Riddell> (with a new line in there)
<Riddell> search for "Conflicts: libcvaux-dev (<= 2.1.0-7), libhighgui-dev (<= 2.1.0-7)" to find where that needs done
<Riddell> in the diff  + lines are from debian and - lines are from ubuntu
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm sorry Riddell, I have no comprehension of the principle at play here, so I just blindly cut, copy paste.
<Riddell> we want to put the - lines in the package (assuming they're still relevant changes)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: here's where the next change is
<Riddell> you can see in the DIFF  +libopencv-ml-dev
<Riddell> that's from debian so we want to change it to the ubuntu values
<Riddell> -	libopencv-ml-dev,
<Riddell> -        libopencv-ocl-dev [!ppc64el]
<Sick_Rimmit> did you make the other change above, whilst I was not looking >
<Riddell> nope, you go ahead
<Riddell> I just scrolled down to the next change point
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha, OK OK 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: not quite, add in both lines I pasted above at 18:30
<Riddell> that's one, the other one is "libopencv-ocl-dev [!ppc64el]" (you have it wrong for "libopencv-ml-dev [!ppc64el]")
<Riddell> nice :)
<Riddell> perfecto
<Sick_Rimmit> OK let see
<Riddell> next one change "libopencv-ocl-dev (= ${binary:Version})," to "libopencv-ocl-dev (= ${binary:Version}) [!ppc64el],"
<Riddell> you'll need to search with control-w to find where that is first
<Riddell> yep there
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> yep, update that Breaks line
 * lordievader goes to test 14.04.1 i386
<Riddell> lordievader++
<Riddell> lordievader: oh and upgrade testing needed too if you're able
<soee> plasma-widget-milou-kf5 renamed to milou now ? i
<lordievader> Riddell: From Precise? I saw I still had a Precise VM logical volume (not sure if Precise is actually on there)
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah I guess both precise and saucy
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: magnifico, save it, that file is done
<Riddell> soee: yep
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I think I got that, just the earlier bulk paste you did, but I have an understanding of what is taking place
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you see the next change to libopencv2.4-java.install ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: that looks like the filename has changed for the new version and debian has updated that in their packaging
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: we will want to keep that debian version because it'll be the same filename in our package
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so nothing for us to do there
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: understand?
<Sick_Rimmit> hangong
<lordievader> Groovy, the Precise-lv actually contains Precise. Time to upgrade ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> @ L222 and L223 yes
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes now I understand
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so the next change we have to care about is libav10.patch
<Riddell> which is a file change, we either want to keep the file debian has added or not
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: "Support building with the upcoming Libav 10 release"
<Riddell> this sounds like a good thing so I say we keep it
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do you agree?
<Sick_Rimmit> May we don't want that support as we want it to build with current..
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ah smart thinking
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: but I know other places have had to be patched for libav10 so I think here will too
<yofel> utopic has libav10 so you most likely want that
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: it'll be an API change so we can find out by compiling it
<Riddell> if it compiles then we've done the right thing
<Riddell> the next change in DIFF is just adding that patch to debian/patches/series so we keep that too
<Sick_Rimmit> hangon grokking
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm getting what;s going on with this DIFF file now.. the mist is clearing
<Riddell> the next change in DIFF is an update to debian/patches/support_multiarch, debian usually know better than me what they're doing with multiarch so we'll keep that too
<Riddell> finally a change in debian/rules to support armhf, we will want to copy over those changes
<Sick_Rimmit> Loads of cahnges to the libav patch.. 
<Sick_Rimmit> nothing for us to do here thought
<Riddell> with a patch file you usually either want it or you don't
<Sick_Rimmit> OK @L1004
<Sick_Rimmit> name change, we'll keep that
<Riddell> if you're having trouble reading the debian/patch changes it's a diff of a diff, so don't bother about what's in the files, it'll mess with your mind, just care about the files
<Sick_Rimmit> OK EOF, I believe the DIFF changes are complete
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: debian/rules changes need to go in
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah didn;t spot that
<Riddell> copy in the lines starting from "# No GL on armhf"
<Riddell> and remove "-DWITH_OPENGL=ON"
<Sick_Rimmit> Why remover OPENGL=ON
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: that's lower down
<Riddell> debian has it set so it always adds -DWITH_OPENGL=ON
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah I see
<Riddell> the lines you just pasted in set it on or off depending on whether it's on armhf
<Riddell> so scroll down until you get to the bit where is always has -DWITH_OPENGL=ON
<Sick_Rimmit> SO how did you know that line needed ot be removed
<Riddell> reading the diff file it shows that debian has that "-DWITH_OPENGL=ON" while the ubuntu one has "No GL on armhf"
<Sick_Rimmit> Voila
<Riddell> the changelog we copyied over earlier said it was a change in ubuntu to "don't build OpenGL on armhf"
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right, I would not have had that level of knowledge to know that
<Riddell> so this is the way to do that
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: lovely, save and quit nano
<Riddell> all changed copied over, we're ready to compile and test it
<Riddell> any questions?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah, OK, perhaps its moving a little fast for me, but I am getting to understand quite a lot
<Riddell> it probably doesn't help that you're not very familiar yet with all the basic packaging stuff
<Riddell> and you're not too familiar with command line text editors
<Riddell> but it should be good to go now
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, can you put that original magic diff command into here so I can copy it can go read the manpage
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: that one I just typed in
<Riddell> although many people prefer to use magic merge tools that do such things for you
<Riddell> or to get the diff off merges.ubuntu.com
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah well you created a DIFF file, perhaps the switch was -urN
<Riddell> yes you're right
<Riddell> fixed in terminal screen
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep great..
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll get me head round that with man
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ready to compile?
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll also go check out emacs
<Riddell> you won't regret it :)
<Riddell> ok you will
<Riddell> but you'll regret it less than vi
<Sick_Rimmit> I really am not much on vi
<Sick_Rimmit> What I like about nano is the easy access to the help menu's,
<Riddell> yes nano is great, just has the major limitation of only opening 1 file at a time
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I am ready to compile now
<Riddell> (I think, maybe it's changed since I last looked)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: this ec2 is a rather sweet little server with 8 processors
<Riddell> so run  debuild -j8  to compile it
<Sick_Rimmit> Just copying that command so I can man it later
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: stop stop
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you uncompressed and are not re-compresssing it
<Riddell> that'll probably change some timestamp or something
<Riddell> just copy the .orig over from the debi/ directory
<Sick_Rimmit> hangon I'll fix
<Riddell> so we have exactly the same .orig as Debian
<Riddell> cp debi/*orig* .
<Riddell> no recompressing!
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha OK
<Riddell> whee, lots of build-dependencies to install
<Riddell>  /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> that's the magic command to install them
<Riddell> or you can apt install and do lots of copy and paste
<Sick_Rimmit> that's jolly clever
<Riddell> it is, not sure why it's hidden away in /usr/lib
<Sick_Rimmit> This is going to take some practice, and there are loads of holes in my picture, but I feel good about making some progress
<Riddell> I hope you're making notes :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, and I will write this up later, like I did last night with digikam
<Sick_Rimmit> My usual method of information retention, is just to keep beating myself with the same pointy stick
<Sick_Rimmit> until it resonates
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: groovy installed, debuild -j8 again
<Sick_Rimmit> OK lets try that again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still at the office? :o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: looks like we're smoking, time to have a cup of tea or do some 14.04.1 candidate test installs, whatever makes you relax :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Hey, so will this take a while to compile, and what will happen at the end, a shiny .deb ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: it says it's at 3% so yes it'll take some minutes
<Riddell> and yes you'll get a .deb at the end if all goes well
<Riddell> this is quite a complex package so you'll get lots of .debs
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Mind blowing stuff man
 * Sick_Rimmit wanders off dazed and looking for coffee pot
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/2.4.8+dfsg1-2.2ubuntu4/+build/6128550 Finished on 2014-06-25 (took 53 minutes, 19.0 seconds)
 * genii makes a fresh batch
<Riddell> that's the last compile on the ubuntu servers so take your time, you have an hour
<yofel> mhm, coffee, good idea
<Riddell> "We are very happy to tell you that we accepted your submission" gosh I'm going to be talking at akademy
<Riddell> I should work out what to talk about
<genii> Riddell: Congrats
<Riddell> genii: thanks! what for?
<Riddell> oh the submission
<genii> Hehe, yes
<Riddell> this is my chance at fame and glory
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> ah glasgow is having a party, that's nice for them
<Riddell> although why do they have to have english presenters for the biggest sports occation in scottish recent history? another reason for a yes vote
<lordievader> Riddell: (Updated) Precise tells me no new release is available -.-
<Riddell> lordievader: you'll need to do it manually
<Riddell> the automated popup isn't turned on til after .1 is out usually
<lordievader> Riddell: By changing the sources you mean?
<Riddell> run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<lordievader> Running :)
<20WAAT1LP> guys.. any idea when kde 4.13.3 will be available for kubuntu 14.04 via ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<20WAAT1LP>  
<Riddell> 20WAAT1LP: nobody is working on it yet, we've got plasma 5 and 14.04 beta as higher priority I'm afraid
<genii> lordievader: As I understand, 14.04.1 is available tomorrow, which means LTS->LTS should be automatically available after that
<20WAAT1LP> @riddell okay fair position i can live with that 4.13.2 runs so smooth and stable here 
<Riddell> genii: he's testing it to make sure it works before we release :)
<Riddell> more testing welcomed
<20WAAT1LP> and yeh plasma 5 good luck with it :) i run it sometimes and i like what i see but the workflow i have now with 4.13.2 i just dont wanna give up on this :P
<genii> Riddell: I don't have Precise installed anyplace anymore now.... running Utopic on this box and Trusty on most of the others
<Riddell> perfect, you can test 14.04.1 install :)
<genii> Riddell: Is in the normal kubuntu ppas or ninja?
<Riddell> genii: ISO images to install
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds
<genii> OK, I'll download then test on one of the boxes here in a few hours when i finish work
<Riddell> great, much appreciated
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: if you can take yourself away from singing glaswegians, your compile is ready
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes I am here, looks like the was a signing issue and some Lintian E: Errors
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: right it doesn't have your gpg key on the server, that's fine if it's trying to sign it it means everything else is good
<Sick_Rimmit> Wow - look at all those shiny debs
<Sick_Rimmit> Now, that was FUN !!
<Riddell> lintian does checking for common errors, I'm not too fussed about them, if it's good enough for debian it's good enough for us
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so test they install fine, dpkg --install *deb
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, do I made some reasonable notes, there are a few things I need to read up on, but there is only one thing for it
<Sick_Rimmit> Need to do it again, on something else
<Sick_Rimmit> OK lets give it a go
<Sick_Rimmit> what do you think
<Sick_Rimmit> Mmm looks good
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: cool, I think we're ready to upload
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: back in the sources run  debuild -S  to build the source package
 * Sick_Rimmit grins
<Sick_Rimmit> Looks good
<Riddell> signing it
<Riddell> debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-54-205-86-101.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/opencv/opencv_2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<Riddell> that'll do it
 * Sick_Rimmit takes notes
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: take a look in opencv_2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes to make sure it's sane
<Riddell> should contain three files to upload
<Riddell> and be uploading with the right version number to utopic
<Sick_Rimmit> Well it looks OK to me
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: dput ubuntu opencv_2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sick_Rimmit> One sec I can't see the 3 files, let me look again
<genii> Crap. Disk /dev/sdc: 1000 MB, 1000341504 bytes      ls -l trusty-desktop-amd64.iso     ... 1078804480 
<Sick_Rimmit> it shows only two files
 * genii looks for a 4G one
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ooh well spotted
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: run  debuild -S -sa  to make sure it includes the .orig tar
<Sick_Rimmit> Yay
<Sick_Rimmit> q
<Sick_Rimmit> Their they are
<Sick_Rimmit> Do they needed to be resigned now ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: signed
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah yes 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: happy to sign
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I've doe it
<Riddell> I've done it
<soee> guys need help :/
<Sick_Rimmit> OK cool
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I do that remotely
<Sick_Rimmit> give 2 minutes dog wants a tinkle
<Sick_Rimmit> brb
<Riddell> normally I'd just do it locally but because the gpg keys aren't on this server (to stop you stealing my identity) I run that remove version of debsign
<soee> after latest upgrades, when i try to login i have familiar error "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus" but qt5-default is installed
<soee> so it moves me back to login screen
<soee> some other package is now required to make it work ?
<Sick_Rimmit> OK sure.. btw Im back
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: dput it
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do it do it!
<Riddell> hah
<Riddell> add a --unchecked
<Riddell> it's because my gpg keys aren't on the server
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do it do it!
<Riddell> hold your breath!
 * Sick_Rimmit Woo Hoo
<Riddell> and breath out
<Sick_Rimmit> OK so the jobs done. 
<Riddell> yep I think so
<Riddell> well hopefully
<Sick_Rimmit> I figure if I update my pbuild I will get the opencv version I need to build digikam, am I correct
<Riddell> now it needs to compile on the ubuntu launchpad build servers
<Sick_Rimmit> Which will happen automagically overnight yes ?
<Riddell> yep, you can watch it compiling at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv
<Sick_Rimmit> ooo
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> now if you want to you can copy the .debs to your local machine to use them there
<Riddell> or I can keep this server alive if you want to do digikam on it
<Riddell> but maybe that's enough for tonight and you want to go back to watching the empire
<Sick_Rimmit> Whoa look at that there's my name.. I'm now "mostly harmless"
<yofel> you're now part of the sneaky ninja troupe :P
<Riddell> subject: [ubuntu/utopic-proposed] opencv 2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Riddell> Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<Riddell> accepted e-mail is in
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: not sure if you get that e-mail or not?
<Riddell> probably not
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah let me look
<Sick_Rimmit> No, no email for me
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, so for me I think I now need to add this last phase to my notes, and sleep on the new data to assimilate
<Sick_Rimmit> Then tomorrow, I'll go back to building digikam on my local machine, hopefully with the new debs built by the build server overnight
<Sick_Rimmit> This would be my preferred plan
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: sudo poweroff to kill the ec2
<Sick_Rimmit> Now that was alot of fun, I didn't understand all of it, but I feel I could have another crack at something like that, and probably fudge my way to a result after falling into a few man traps
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: it's a complex package this so you've been dropped in at the deep end
<Riddell> at some point it'll be worth packaging up something small and simple to do it from scratch
<Sick_Rimmit> Rinse, Repeat, Observe
<Sick_Rimmit> Sure, happy to keep attacking this until I get it down
<soee> here is topic @ the dbus issue, but this soulution wont help as there are no any lines like that in startkde https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1304805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Critical,Fix released]
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Thank you, for spending so much of your valuable time with me, I really enjoyed it, and I learned alot
<lordievader> Pff, Precise -> Trusty upgrade is slow on this VM. Its been at it for about an hour, and still 2 hours remaining. Think I'm gonna let it run over night.
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah it can take a while
<soee> loool :D i just hacked startkde ...
<soee_> ok to be able to login i replaced: qdbus=$qbindir/qdbus
<soee_> with hardcoded path: qdbus=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus
<yofel> soee_: what does 'qtpaths --binaries-dir' say for you?
<soee_> yofel: qtpaths: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtpaths': No such file or directory
<yofel> that's bad
<soee_> thats after todays upgrades
<yofel> qttools5-dev-tools: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtpaths
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> why's that in dev tools
<soee_> do not ask me :)
<yofel> :S
<yofel> apachelogger: sane solution recommendation please ^
<Riddell> aah I knew there was a reason that was in there
<Riddell> add it back would be the most obvious sane solution
<yofel> I'll do that for now then
<yofel> until harald wakes up
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> it's his birthday isn't it? he probably won't wake up
<yofel> good point
<yofel> well, he can fix it on monday I guess :D
<to_> Hi!
<to_> Thanks for Kubuntu!
<Riddell> you're welcome to_ :)
<to_> In related news :-) in /var/log/syslog I see this message "usb_modeswitch: please report the device ID to the Linux USB developers!". I've searched in Google, but I can't find the way to report it
<soee_> yofel: so what exactly is the issue here ?
<yofel> soee_: missing dep
<soee_> ah, ok
<genii> Riddell: OK, trying to install onto my netbook now. Boots OK off USB so far.
 * genii makes more coffee
<Riddell> groovy
<genii> On the Welcome screen it still says 14.04 and not 14.04.1 , has this been changed yet?
<Riddell> it won't be, it's all the same for users
<genii> k
<soee_> yofel: when it fixed shall i restore default values in starkde ?
<soee_> *it is
<yofel> they'll get overwritten by the update
<soee_> nice, thank you
<genii> Hm, Disk Setup doesn't warn if there's already an OS on the drive.
<genii> ( this netbook was dual-booting Android X86 and Kubuntu ) . I just went with defaults and nuked everything. 
<genii> Is libc6-dev supposed to be installed by default?
<Riddell> genii: in trusty yes, I just fixed it today in utopic
<Riddell> gdb at fault
<genii> OK, install went fine, reboot time.
<genii> All black until greeter ( no splash, etc)
<genii> Plasma desktop installed but it should have picked plasma-netbook
<yofel> desktop/netbook is decided on startup, what's the test system?
<genii> yofel: Acer One D250 Netbook. 2G ram, 60G Vertex3 SSD
<genii> No, wait, after desktop loads it is netbook interface and not desktop. Threw me off by the description in greeter which normally says which 
<yofel> yeah, it's the same session in the greeter
<lordievader> Riddell: The upgrade Precise to Trusty took a while, but it went without issues :)
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> lordievader: please tick the box on iso.qa
<genii> dmesg and syslog output all look normal, all default apps open and close fine.
<lordievader> Riddell: Done ;)
<Riddell> awooga
<genii> The only thing in syslog which looks odd is to do with PA and dbus-daemon
<Riddell> we're the only flavour to have an upgrade test, go Kubuntu!
<genii> "[pulseaudio] main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to launch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11"
<lordievader> \o/
<genii> Sound works, however. 
 * lordievader time to go to bed, sleep well
<genii> Riddell: Should I test hibernate/sleep ?
<yofel> sleep would be nice, hibernate shouldn't be an option
<genii> yofel: I had to unlock the bar to add both of them as options... Testing sleep now
<yofel> I mean it shouldn't be available in kickoff
<yofel> as it's disabled by default (if you do run it all it should do is lock the screen)
<genii> Sleep and wakeup from sleep works fine here.
<yofel> great
<genii> If there's anything else you'd like tested let me know, I'll have that machine sitting here next to me until I wrap up down here ( about 2 hours)
<soee_> Dolphin does not use new qtcurve theme ?
<soee_> *plasma5
<Darkwing> Migration back to KDE and Kubuntu complete. 
<Darkwing> Is there a recommended path to plasma5?
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> Darkwing: two, depends if you're on trusty or utopic https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<Darkwing> Looks like I'll jump to utopic. 
<Darkwing> ThinkPad X1 entering the Utopic testing. 
<Riddell> awooga
<Darkwing> Finally getting off unity. Lol
<to_> Thanks for Kubuntu. Good bye!
<soee_> :)
<Darkwing> Truly looking forward to being back.
<Riddell> yay
<Darkwing> Not sure if I'll leap back into docs or go a different direction though. 
<Darkwing> I want to do more community driven things
<Riddell> plenty of areas to help with
<Darkwing> I've been doing a lot of web work lately.
<Darkwing> Also been doing a lot of ingress lol
<Riddell> we've a new website in progress
<Riddell> https://trello.com/b/3Fo1KXoN/kubuntu-promotion
<Riddell> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Darkwing> I shall take a look. Making the leap to Plasma5
<genii> The new site looks good.
<Darkwing> Sddm or lightdm?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-24
<Darkwing> Okay... SDDM fails to load. Let's see if Lightdm will work.
<Darkwing> Huh. sddm didn't like my system. 
<genii> !info sddm utopic
<ubottu> Package sddm does not exist in utopic
<Darkwing> Aaaand Lightdm doesn't load Plasma5 either. *sighs*
<Darkwing> Back to trusty
<valorie> `sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade` didn't work on my other laptop to try to upgrade to utopic
<Darkwing> Hey valorie
<valorie> neither did `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<valorie> hi Darkwing
<valorie> how are ya?
<Darkwing> valorie: a bit frustrated at the moment.
<valorie> what's going on?
<Darkwing> Plasma5 lol
<valorie> it's rather incomplete
<valorie> to say the least
<valorie> but impressively stable, IMO
<valorie> I have to say, I've not been able to do much, so I never leave it running long
<Darkwing> Yeah
<valorie> def. not ready for Prime Time
<Darkwing> Yup
<valorie> I think we made the right call
<valorie> allow easy-ish access, but continue to release the stable version
<valorie> impressive work by the kubuntu team to make both happen simultaneously 
<Darkwing> Agreed. Lol
<Darkwing> The joys of having a state of the art laptop and the pains of having one lol
<valorie> having uefi issues, or what?
<Darkwing> Mostly HiDPI
<valorie> #firstworldproblems!
<Darkwing> Yuuup
<Darkwing> Plasma5 via Neon in trusty works!
<Darkwing> Now to switch my buttons to the left get my workflow back
<Darkwing> http://imgur.com/a/BfxmE
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't even remember the bug?
<valorie> hmmm, I never got the pretty wallpaper to work
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you already working with Ubuntu Security on getting http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdelibs.git&a=commit&h=e4e7b53b71e2659adaf52691d4accc3594203b23 fixed?
<soee> good morning
<soee> after latest upgrades plasmashell crashes at start :(
<soee> ok have it working again after removal of .config dir
<soee> now also i have all icons (with some new etc)
<soee> gtk apps does not use qtcurve 
<apachelogger> yofel: what would you want to do with qtptahs?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, for now I made plasma-workspace depend on qttools5-dev-tools again, but is that really as scary as your comment suggests?
<apachelogger> Your membership in kubuntu-members is about to expire
<apachelogger> talking about a stressful morning
<yofel> nooooo
<apachelogger> yofel: what is it used for?
<yofel> figuring out where the qt bin and plugin paths are
<apachelogger> and the dev dep definitely is no option it pulls in the entire graphics dev stack mesa,mir,probably opengl
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, but for what is it used?
<yofel> apachelogger: startkde uses it
<apachelogger> yofel: needs splitting into own package I'd say
<apachelogger> like qdbus
<yofel> agreed
<soee> any idea why gtk apps do not respect/use qtcurve ?
<soee> *plasma5
<Riddell> ScottK: mm nope, don't think I've seen that
<Riddell> "Harald Sitter (apachelogger) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay apachelogger still loves us!
<yofel> soee: did you set the gtk theme to qtcurve? There was at least a gtk2 one IIRC
<soee> yofel: where exactly should i do it ?
<yofel> good question.. do we have a qt5 gtk theme kcm?
<yofel> soee: try 'kcmshell gtk', maybe that will work
<yofel> er, kcmshell4 gtk
<soee> kcmshell4 kde-gtk-config
<soee> it had oxyget-gtk set by default for gtk2 apps
<soee> now when qtcurve is set by default shouldnt this be set to qtcurve also ?
<soee> for gtk3 thers no option to set qtcurve
<yofel> probably because we have no gtk3 qtcurve theme right now
<yofel> and no, qt and gtk need to be set seperately
<yofel> if anything we can make a script that updates everything on update
<apachelogger> soee: run /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kconf_update_bin/kde4breeze
<apachelogger> if you then don't have gtk use the same theme the app is gtk3 or you are missing the gtk package
<soee> apachelogger: just type /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kconf_update_bin/kde4breeze right ?
<apachelogger> yes
<soee> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/24/qtcurvecfg.png
<yofel> looks right
<soee> ah sorry, i thought there should be gtk3 qtcurve set :) the gtk2 apps works fine now
<soee> *work
<apachelogger> there is no gtk3 qtcurve at this time
<yofel> I see something in a github repo, with a very grumpy gtk3 comment in the readme...
<Riddell> qtcurve just moved to kde git by the way
<Riddell> tsdgeos: what happened to kactivities in 4.13.90?
<apachelogger> it became 5.x
<tsdgeos> Riddell: there is no
<tsdgeos> it's been announced
<tsdgeos> just use 4.12
<tsdgeos> Riddell: there is no, right?
<tsdgeos> or did i fuckup and packaged it anyway?
<soee> http://sessellift.wordpress.com/2014/07/23/its-aliiiiive/ :)
<soee> a lot of intertesting improvements in plasma 5.1
<soee> personaly waiting for activities switcher :)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no it's not there
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I must have missed that announcement, thanks
<soee> question from g+: Where are the 4.13.3 KDE updates for Kubuntu 14.04 Trusty??﻿
<Riddell> soee: none yet, too busy with plasma 5 and 4.14 beta
<Riddell> volunteers welcome as ever
<soee> ok ill give short answer on that question
<valorie> Riddell: you advised using kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade earlier, but I keep getting: command not found
<valorie> do-release-upgrade won't work until utopic is actually released
<Riddell> valorie: part of ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt ?
<Riddell> it's just a one line script to run kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE -d"
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/sddm-theme-maui_0.8.99-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/sddm/themes/maui/maui.jpg', which is also in package sddm 0.1.0~git20140624-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: something expected? ↑
<valorie> I'll try that and leave that laptop working all night
<Riddell> I wonder what happens if you release upgrade with neon installed
<Riddell> since there's no neon in utopic
<Riddell> I guess it'll remove it since it's PPA packages
<valorie> probably have to reinstall, yeah
<shadeslayer> it disables them IIRC
<shadeslayer> on that note, I wonder if neon is co installable with next PPA
<shadeslayer> because of SDDM
<valorie> thanks, your kdesudo line did the trick
<valorie> and I'm installing it in the neon session, so I guess we'll see what it does....
<valorie> either it works or it doesn't; I'll see in the morning
<valorie> niters
<shadeslayer> night
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: do I get any kind of notificaition when my new email is available?
<soee> ehat is FIFO ? :)
<soee> when system is booting i see 2 lines with some messages and one contains FIFO
<Riddell> a queue of any sort
<soee> come kind of quiz ? find out what is behind box 1 2 or 3 ? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/24/wallpapers.png :)
<soee> it is impossible to switch PRIME profiel from NVIDIA to  INTEL, thai should be reported against nvidia-prime ?
<soee> looks like the images thumbs arent cached
<soee> and generated each time we browse images
<kubotu> feed branches had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://cloud.google.com/products/calculator/\
<shadeslayer> Riddell:comes out to about 22 USD a month
<shadeslayer> sent you a email
<shadeslayer> if we remove the cloud storage, it's 20 USD :D
<shadeslayer> about the same price as our current instance
<Riddell> shrug, so no advantage?
<shadeslayer> well, faster disk
<soee> what are the specs of your current cloud storage ?
<Riddell> we don't use cloud currently
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> it's the hosteurope server he's talking about
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: no
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: just try to send yourself a mail via the alias :P
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: apparently the council neglected to mention that you might want to change your launchpad id ....
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ovidiub13@ubuntu.com is good?
<apachelogger> if not you want to change your launchpad id and wait another <=48hours ;)
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#Changing_your_Launchpad_name
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we need that fixed.
<soee> system settings window freezez when trying to open desktop effects section
<apachelogger> gdb -p `pidof systemsettings`
<soee> after few minutes i had a windows askig to cloase program or wait, i have closed it
<soee> and now i when i try again i can open desktop effects oO
<kubotu> feed branches had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> ScottK: slap it on trello then so we don't forget
<soee> hmm  activiteis arent listed in window/program properties
<ScottK> Riddell: All trello'ed up.
<soee> apachelogger: this command gdb -p `pidof systemsettings` should help in case of this problem again ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it allows you to backtrace and repot a bug
<apachelogger> https://community.kde.org/Amarok/Development/DebuggingHowTo#Debugging_Hangs
<apachelogger> going to promote usb-creator and software-properties now, both appear to be rather functional
<apachelogger> also I decided not to run the cpp apps through recipes since we mostly are tied into the releases anyway so we'll not get overriden by a new version without us being aware
<apachelogger> also promoting debconf
<apachelogger> yofel: what's with your workspace in staging?
<Riddell> apachelogger: promote where?
<apachelogger> next
<shadeslayer> voila
<Riddell> asi
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-201407241229.iso
<shadeslayer> amd64 ISO's
<Riddell> ¡así!
<apachelogger> ScottK: you should make more people admin on the board
<apachelogger> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Trello
<Riddell> does it need a separate board?
<Riddell> "Traffic incl. unbegrenzt"
<kdeuser56> yofel: hi, do you know a command that helps me to detect if I run on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that mean unlimited bandwidth?
<Riddell> that's from the hosteurope admin page
<kdeuser56> lsb_release does not state anything about Kubuntu ... only says Ubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: you cannot
<Riddell> kubuntu is just a selection of packages from ubuntu, there is no difference
<apachelogger> you could check if kubuntu-settings-desktop is installed, which is a good indicator, but you can just as well have that package installed on an ubuntu desktop installation
<Riddell> ubuntu unity is another selection of packages, they just like to take the default name
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: how does the kcmmodule do it then (About System)? is that hardcoded?
<apachelogger> that being said, you can detect the desktop you run in and then brand accordingly
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: hardcoded in kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> i.e. kubuntu-settings will force it to brand as kubuntu
<apachelogger> without that package it will also say Ubuntu in the about system kcm
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: casper scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<yofel> apachelogger: that's workspace with qttools added again for now, should be in next too so feel free to remove it
<apachelogger> yofel: dangerous, I always almost delete the ppa :P
<yofel> heck, I wrote klearppa for mass deleting packages. Go and use that
<yofel> usability patches welcome :P
<apachelogger> but I don't want mass delete
<apachelogger> I want selective delete
<yofel> it asks you y/n for every package by default
<apachelogger> I don't want to say y/n for every package either :P
<apachelogger> I want to say delete foo and delete bar
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> as I said, usability improvements welcome :P
<Riddell> http://www.it-muenchen-blog.de/2014/07/bug-squashing-party-2014/ munich sprint now public!
<Riddell> seems they're having some politics with the local provost 
<apachelogger> there's yet another list where I have to put my name
<apachelogger> jebus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you recommend autostarting polkit kde
<shadeslayer> like, hooks on the ISO?
<shadeslayer> package links?
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke poke
<apachelogger> did I not say that yesterday?
<apachelogger> the relevant packages should be fixed to install to etc/xdg/autostart
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *install* ?
<shadeslayer> or link?
<shadeslayer> ah nbm
<kubotu> feed branches had 13 updates, showing the latest 6
<lordievader> Good evening.
<soee> System Settings -> Applications -> Paths ; it is impossible to change /home/soee/Desktop to /home/soee/Pulpit or other name
<soee> other paths i can modify withput eny problem
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<valorie> hmm, upgrade to utopic failed on the other laptop because packages couldn't be downloaded
<soee> :)
<valorie> didn't we fix it so wireless continues to work during an upgrade?
<Riddell> you think network-manager stopped?
<valorie> it was working away when I went to bed
<Riddell> oh but you are on plasma 5, I wonder if that affects it
<valorie> that was the message when I woke up the screen
<Riddell> it'll remove plasma-nm from the ppa I expect
<valorie> I restarted the process, so I'll see now
<valorie> ah
<genii> Was having constant hash mismatch today on the ddebs repo, disabled it for now (14.10).
<valorie> I guess I better get the wire out then
<Riddell> sorry for the hassle valorie, thanks for being a guinea pig
<valorie> not a problem
<valorie> that's precisely why I'm doing it
<valorie> shame to let a decent laptop sit idle!
<valorie> it is reporting getting files, so perhaps it was just a glitch last night
<soee> 4.13.90 = beta3 ?
<kubotu> feed branches had 21 updates, showing the latest 6
<valorie> upgrade succeeding so far, no glitches
<valorie> still from the neon session
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> omg running utopic on the other laptop
<valorie> now installing neon to take it over completely
<valorie> excitment!
<valorie> rebooting....
<valorie> everything looks excellent
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-25
<ScottK> Riddell: It didn't fit with anything else because it's not just 14.04/14.10 (the kdelibs thing)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Admin'ed ALL the people.
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I will rename my launchpad to ovidiu-florin, if I'm allowed to have an - in there
<ovidiu-florin> if not, I'll stick to this one
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I'll get back to you on this one
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I've renamed to ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I thought it was going to ne @kubuntu.org not @ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> you should get both, kubuntu members get @kubuntu.org and ubuntu members get @ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> and all kubuntu members are also ubuntu members
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you link into two autostart dirs you either cause pointless work, race conditional bogus behavior or actually start the software twice...
<apachelogger> if you change a quilt package to a native package lintian will have a stroke when you run it on the package
<apachelogger> I think a little lintian gnome just jumped off a cliff somewhere
<Riddell> lubuntu using dolphin? http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com.es/2014/07/box-for-qt.html
<Riddell> ah no they're just testing their Box widget theme with qt5
<apachelogger> uploading a preliminary qapt3 to stage
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> #
<Riddell> "spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" why does spotify not work on a plasma5 image install?
<Riddell> that library doesn't even exist
<apachelogger> which is probably why it fails :P
<apachelogger> utopic has udev1 I think
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> waa!
<Riddell> no spotify? having to live with the web client? waa
<apachelogger> #thatiswhatyougetforusingproprietarysoftware
<Riddell> yeah yeah, there was me trying to lose my religion and now you give it straight back
<soee> Riddell: spotify does not work on Utopic or what do you mean by plasam5 image install ?
<Riddell> soee: yes utopic
<davmor2> Riddell: because spotify hates you, hate it back it works for me ;)
<soee> Riddell: spotify works for me
<Riddell> soee: you just said it didn't work on utopic
<Riddell> more importantly why does firefox not refresh graphics when I switch to it
<soee> Riddell: i asked if it does not work for you  :)
<apachelogger> I suppose one could try linking udev1 to udev0 and see if spotify gets a symbol error :P
<Riddell> oh weird
<Riddell> I had the i386 version installed
<Riddell> but there is also an amd64 version
<Riddell> what the heck made it install i386?
<Riddell> and now utopic chroots are broken for builds
<apachelogger> much lovely
<apachelogger> new usb-creator works flawlessly \o/
<apachelogger> boot loader creation not so much though -.-
<Riddell> ooh nice
<Riddell> apart from it not working
<Riddell> so what shall I do today? 4.14 beta 3? 4.13.3? or more plasma 5 foo?  I guess not much poking of packages possible until buildds get fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: ppas work interestingly enough
<apachelogger> plasma failed at :46, I uploaded qapt at :54, qapt finished fine apparently
<apachelogger> Riddell: 
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/qml-module-org-kde-runnermodel_5.0.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/runnermodel/qmldir', which is also in package libkf5runner-bin 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5
<Riddell> oh did I forget a replaces/breaks?
<Riddell> yofel: there's no branches for 4.13 backports in 14.04lts yet are there?
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently
<yofel> backports, you mean updates? no
 * apachelogger notes that qapt has worker issues now -.-
<apachelogger> Couldn't register service "Connection ":1.67" is not allowed to own the service "org.kubuntu.qaptworker2" due to security policies in the configuration file"
<apachelogger> wtf
<Riddell> yofel: right updates
<apachelogger> one can still link against the wrong polkit
<apachelogger> ffs
<soee> Riddell: +1 for 4.14 beta 3 :)
<soee> though i think 4.13.3 is very important for a lot of users
<apachelogger> Riddell: we have no polkitqt5 packaged? Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: it doesn't exist
<Riddell> it has about 3 ports none of which are official or released
 * Riddell publishes http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04.1
<Riddell> apachelogger: and consequently kauth is all broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: in git I see one tag
<apachelogger> which makes it rather official
<apachelogger> not that I could actually find a tarball or announcement
 * apachelogger sighs
<soee> #kubuntu [12:34] <jbgood> Is there a timeline when the LTS upgrade in Muon will be offered?
<soee> how does the upgrade worgs through muon ?
<soee> is it released already for upgrades ?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: are my configs busted or do apps not get focused when started in 5.0?
<apachelogger> soee: when .1 is released
<Riddell> apachelogger: that was yesteday
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: e.g. I am in konsole hit ctrl-esc to start ksysguard, except it gets no focus
<Riddell> it needs http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts to be updatd
<apachelogger> Riddell: better poke infinity then? :P
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I just started kwrite through krunner and it got focus
<Riddell> apachelogger: soee: looks like he's waiting until the chroot foo is settled
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: not sure whether triggering by shortcut does set the right timestamp
<mgraesslin> so focus stealing prevention might kick in
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: do you want a bug report for that? and if so against which product
<Riddell> apachelogger, soee: oh no there's an upgrade crasher bug that server have found so waiting for that to be resolved
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: no, as that first needs investigation which product is at fault here
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: in 9 out of 10 cases it's the app
<mgraesslin> no that's wrong: in 11 out of 10
<apachelogger> lol
<mgraesslin> we had exactly one bug concerning focus handling introduced during 5 porting - but it's fixed a long time
<mgraesslin> and that was probably the first bug in that area since I'm working on KWin
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: there must be something else
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: if I start a gui from konsole it also doesn't get focus
<apachelogger> it's not all though
<apachelogger> very suspicious
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: I'll investigate a bit more
<mgraesslin> test with Qt4 vs Qt5
<apachelogger> probably not that
<mgraesslin> well just started a Qt4 app from konsole and it got focus
<apachelogger> konsole(4) -> systemsettings(5) gets focus .... -> ksysguard(5) gets no focus ... -> dolphin(4) gets focus
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: it's not all of them, it's somewhat random
<mgraesslin> oh I'm sure it's not random
<apachelogger> mhh, when I run one of our apps through sudo it also doesn't get focus
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: well, not completely random it just doesn't affect all apps ^^
<mgraesslin> it's either something like no longer using kdelibs4
<apachelogger> so far I see it only affecting qt5 apps though
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: I am running a pyqt5 app and it also doesn't get focus
<mgraesslin> well that's also using the qt5 xcb plugin
<Riddell> yofel: hmm I'm not convinced we have a nice automated way to do this
<Riddell> making the branches I think I need to get the current ones and work out how to branch them before any utopic work
<yofel> why would you branch anything?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: another pyqt5 app gets focus ^^
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: *shrug* - figure out the difference
<Riddell> yofel: where would I get the packaging from?
<yofel> Riddell: what exactly are you trying to do? I'm a bit confused
<Riddell> yofel: package 4.13.3
<yofel> for trusty? use the script? That pulls the packages from trusty-updates
<yofel> I tried making SRU branches for saucy, too much of a hassle really
<Riddell> yofel: which script?
<yofel> kubuntu-initial-upload?
<yofel> --sru
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: what you can also try is check how kwin4 behaves - if kwin4 shows same behavior it's the apps to blema
<mgraesslin> nice typo :-)
<Riddell> yofel: that uses pull-ppa-source ?
<yofel> that uses pull-lp-source IIRC
<yofel> i.e. the previous SRU has to be done before you can use it
<yofel> it does pull from trusty-proposed too though
<Riddell> oh it uses pull-lp-source
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: can  not replicate with kwin4
<yofel> you'll have to keep an eye to it as --sru is interactive, it'll ask you Y/n if it finds some diff in a file that's not whitelisted (e.g. a cmake fix or so)
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: ok, so it might be a kwin5 problem
<apachelogger> let's see if a new user has this behavior as well though
<Riddell> pull-lp-source: Error: Unable to retrieve package information from DDE: http://dde.debian.net/dde/q/udd/dist/d:ubuntu/r:trusty/p:amor/?t=json (<urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<Riddell> I wonder if that's something I should care about
<yofel> I don't *think* so... you will get failure messages because the package won't be in -proposed, it then retries in -updates/release
<Riddell> grr, gpg-agent doesn't run in this plasma 5 install
<Riddell> I wonder what I'm missing, that stuff is spooky voodoo
<yofel> gpg-agent doesn't start here anymore either, and this is kde4. If you figure out what your issue is please tell me
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: also happens with new user FWIW
<mgraesslin> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: does breeze-cursor have no debian alaternative integration? Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably not
<Riddell> yofel: gpg-agent --daemon seems to be the manual fix
<Riddell> hmm seems to be updating from 4.13.0 rather than 4.13.1
<yofel> it'll update from whatever is in trusty, which is a mix of .0, .1 and .2
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: minimal pyqt5 example http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854824/ which fails to get focus
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I'm not sure whether that should get focus at all
<mgraesslin> I would need to investigate how the focus stealing prevention works
<mgraesslin> and how much KApplication played a part in it
<mgraesslin> which won't happen before my vacations :-P
<Riddell> yofel: ah I see
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: all I can say is that it is highly annoying
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: feel free to report a bug and remind me when I'm back from vacations
<apachelogger> i.e. I almost exclusively start things from a terminal and my taskbar is crowded like there's free stuff ;)
<apachelogger> so very annoying to have to find the task in the bar and activate it ^^
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ok will do, thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to look into polkit?
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: should I make our packages coinstallable with 4.x?
<apachelogger> otherwise one can switch to plasma5 but if one then wants to switch back to 4.x the kcms for example won't be there because the new package has a greater version
<apachelogger> ohohoho
<soee> i see some packages with version 4.13.90 in updates
<soee> this is part of 4.14 beta ?
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: https://plus.google.com/112818337850093230691/posts/CLXoVfKVumy shouldn't we force sni-qt into systems somehow?
<apachelogger> I guess dep via plasma-desktop
<mhall119> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> mhall119: everyone is out for lunch right now
<mhall119> oh, is it that dev sprint this week?
<apachelogger> mhall119: no, just a coincidence, although Riddell and shadeslayer work out of the same office so they usually disappear around the same time for lunch ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: ping, did the systray sni stuff in qt get backported to 5.3?
<agateau> apachelogger: forward ported, you mean? :)
<apachelogger> somewhere ported
<agateau> apachelogger: I don't know, I haven't touched it myself
<apachelogger> IIRC it was in master a while ago already but inclusion into stable was not clear
<apachelogger> https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/commit/f1ee10f81ac18789e9a7dc715b464415ba2bc2b8
<apachelogger> good thing martin disappeared again xD
<soee> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/best-linux-desktop-kdes-plasma-1.html
<soee> lates updates -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7855346/
<apachelogger> Riddell, Mirv: I think we need to patchy patch https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/commit/f1ee10f81ac18789e9a7dc715b464415ba2bc2b8 into 5.3 to prevent qt apps from having no systray in plasma5
<Riddell> apachelogger: polkit scares me
<Riddell> apachelogger: make what packages coinstallable?
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> sgclark!
<Riddell> you're back!
<Riddell> I missed you
<sgclark> awww :) yeah OSCON is done.
<Riddell> apachelogger: patch for systray would be good
<Riddell> sgclark: any kde love there?
<sgclark> That was interesting haha.
<sgclark> Riddell: nope :( except what I snuck in
<sgclark> Positive response from folks I talked to though
<Riddell> next year you'll know all about how to do a KDE and Kubuntu stall :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I had this brilliant idea to upgrade my laptop last night. But I should be ready for tasks shortly.
<sgclark> Riddell: hehe yep :)
<sgclark> Plasma 5 is running like a dream on this old cheapo pc btw
<Riddell> yay
<sgclark> ok, laptop rebooted and it has not exploded, if there is anything you need me to do let me know
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179698729/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.kitemmodels_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess you can crack on with the 4.13.95 beta 2
<Riddell> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.14-beta2.php
<sgclark> Riddell: crack on, as in needs initial upload or ?
<Riddell> yeah initial upload
<sgclark> woot! ok on it :)
<sgclark> ninjas private again?
<Riddell> yeah
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> I've updated your key on docs server so you should be able to ssh sgclark@qa.kubuntu.co.uk  to update the cron 
<sgclark> wonderful ty
<apachelogger> Riddell: coinstallability: about-distro kcm, whoopsie kcm, notificationhelper kded and kcm (that one is actually a bit fishy because you can have kded4 and 5 running at the same time :S)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<shadeslayer> nothing I can do, just retry the build
<mitya57> shadeslayer: passing -a (--auto-servernum) to xvfb-run should help
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> will try
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> apachelogger: since plasma 5 isn't co-installable I don't think the kcms need to be
<Riddell> yofel: I'm a bit confused by the if significantChanges bit in sru update, surly if it has changes we want them, that's the point of an update
<Riddell> although I suppose adding british english translations to oxygen-icons isn't necessarily worth the 250MB update
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's not the same thing though
<Riddell> apachelogger: why not?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kcms are typically co-installable anyway, the files install to different locations
<apachelogger> if you install kubuntu-desktop-next and then downgrade by installing kubuntu-desktop you (should) get the core kcms from kde-workspace(4) back
<apachelogger> you wouldn't get our kcms back because they have been version overriden
<apachelogger> and since kcms cannot be crossloaded the only way to get them back is through forcefully downgrading the relevant packages or doing a ppa-purge
<Riddell> we don't support downgrades
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: I hope upstream is ok with us not support that :P
<Riddell> this upstream is
<apachelogger> actually, with a ppa-purge this actually might be very supportable
<apachelogger> everything would get downgraded by a purge anyway
<Riddell> where to upload 4.13.3 ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/staging -> kubuntu-ppa/ppa seems to be the way
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> Riddell: clear staging first though
<apachelogger> people always live crap lingering about :P
<apachelogger> s/live/leave
<shadeslayer> FYI Kubuntu 5 ISO up at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-latest.iso | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-latest.iso.zsync | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Birthday Octopii, 100% jellyfish free | https://trello.com/kubuntu | KF5 5.0.0! notes http://goo.gl/53m7zt : status http://goo.gl/MxvdGp | Congrats to our newest kubuntu-member: ovidiu-florin | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO's http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-latest.iso.zsync
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell think we should announce these?
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/polkit-qt5-1_0.112.0-0ubuntu1.dsc revuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu plz
<shadeslayer> now with torrent http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-201407251140.iso.torrent
<shadeslayer> can someone check if the torrent works?
<apachelogger> can you not?
<shadeslayer> how can I if I'm the only seeder
<apachelogger> veebox for example
<apachelogger> not working tho
<rdieter> shadeslayer: fwiw, I just tried.  reports 0 seeders (in ktorrent)
<apachelogger> or at least I am not finding you
<shadeslayer> I can see 1 leecher
<shadeslayer> so it's weird
<apachelogger> tracker driven torrenting is crap :P
<apachelogger> that's why
<shadeslayer> what would you recommend
<apachelogger> trackerless
<shadeslayer> magnet links?
<apachelogger> no, tracker less torrents
<shadeslayer> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:62e68dd0f8ed8dd2bb753ebec02dc0c953944607&dn=kubuntu5-201407251140.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce
<apachelogger> magnets are just torrent file less torrents
<apachelogger> they can still have a tracker
<shadeslayer> rdieter: try that 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not working for me
<shadeslayer> yikes
<shadeslayer> and we're on the same lan
<apachelogger> clearly your ktorrent is not very sociable 
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/cmake/PolkitQt-1/PolkitQt-1Config.cmake': No such file or directory
<rdieter> shadeslayer: ktorrent says downloading/0 peers
<apachelogger> you'd think polkit could have kept the same cmake dir 
<apachelogger> but you'd be wrong
 * apachelogger debugs torrent
<shadeslayer> rdieter: add all of these trackers and try ?http://publicbt.com/
<rdieter> shadeslayer: if you're the only seeder, you may want to try to manually announce
<shadeslayer> rdieter: I did 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's your public ip
<rdieter> (otherwise, I think it updates only ~30 minutes, ok)
<shadeslayer>  Your public IP address is 88.3.159.54 - Learn more 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can it be kubuntu-plasma5 instead of kubuntu5 ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have DHT enabled?
<shadeslayer> it can be unicorns5 if you want to call it that
<apachelogger> because that's what I meant with trackerless :P
<shadeslayer> I do
<apachelogger> but it appears your address is rejecting my connection attempts
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> there we go
<rdieter> shadeslayer: publicbt.com reports 1 seeder
<shadeslayer> short burst of upload speed there
<apachelogger> Fr. Jul 25 15:47:24 2014: Authentication to 88.3.159.54 : failure
<apachelogger> Fr. Jul 25 15:47:24 2014: Initiating connection to 88.3.159.54 via (TCP)
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/t99kRnU
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's possibly the tracker heartbeat
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> all possible peers http://paste.ubuntu.com/7855962/
<shadeslayer> maybe port is blocked ?
<apachelogger> maybe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think I'd rather call it kubuntu-plasma5 :)
<apachelogger> I have found rdieter \o/
<rdieter> <nod>, I unfirewalled
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you rescue him from being stuck in a large red coloured hat? :)
<apachelogger> you people should learn to use upnp :P
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: probably router blockage
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> I also got auth rejections from rdieter previously
<Riddell> I still am not torrenting it
<Riddell> seeders 0 (1) whatever that means
<apachelogger> because you are behind the same router
<rdieter> Riddell: did you add the 2nd tracker?  (It did nothing for me until I did so)
<shadeslayer> I found rdieter too
<apachelogger> Riddell: enable DHT and you should be able to connect to shadeslayer
<Riddell> what 2nd tracker?
<Riddell> DHT is enabled
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://publicbt.com/
<apachelogger> Riddell: then the office router is crap
<Riddell> and it can't seem to find shadeslayer even though he's sitting just over there
<apachelogger> a tracker is nothing but a 1990's DHT version
<shadeslayer> it is quite crap
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are being routed through the outside for whatever reason
<apachelogger> unless shadeslayer has a local firewall as well ^^
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> it works in theory xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try adding 192.168.1.37
<apachelogger> rdieter: do you have shadeslayer as a peer?
<shadeslayer> rdieter is scored a -50 on here
<apachelogger> that's normal
<rdieter> apachelogger: not sure who's who.  I have one spain, one austria peer
<shadeslayer> maybe ktorrent is shit
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> spain is me
<apachelogger> thing is, I just enabled peer exchange so that's DHT^2 but I still don't get shadeslayer 
<rdieter> and spain just dropped off my list of peers
<apachelogger> rdieter: spain would be shadeslayer then
<rdieter> ok
<Riddell> spain?  it's Catalunya you imperialist torrenters!
<rdieter> now it's back
<rdieter> and gone again,wierd
<apachelogger> lol Riddell
<apachelogger> ohoho
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: change your port plz
<shadeslayer> we could use S3 buckets to disperse
<apachelogger> 6882 or something
<shadeslayer> its' 7881
<apachelogger> we could just contract cloudfront :P
<apachelogger> surely can't be soo expensive
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> oh wait, nah, won't work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: upnp plugin active?
<shadeslayer> I was thinking of distributing via google drive :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> does it say the port is forwarded
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/dx1O9n5.png
<apachelogger> in ktorrent at the bottom there should be a tab
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I know -.-
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> why u tell me port is 7881 when that port is not even forwarded :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I changed the port to 6969
<shadeslayer> screw it
<shadeslayer> use s3
<shadeslayer> S3 ftw
<apachelogger> I think the relevant ktorrent dialog is actually broken xD
<rdieter> done testing then? 
<shadeslayer> yes, I'm setting up S3 with Riddell
<shadeslayer> gives us torrenting for free
<tsimpson> someone want to update http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu ?
<apachelogger> is that different from a cloudfront?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, I know how to work with S3 :p
<shadeslayer> but not with cloudfront
<shadeslayer> does cloudfront do auto torrenting
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> I was talking cost :P
<apachelogger> cost/benefit
<shadeslayer> http://aws.amazon.com/s3/pricing/
<Riddell> tsimpson: new md5sums?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do we need that setup anyway xD
<apachelogger> right now we only use it internally, do we not?
<shadeslayer> I thought we were announcing it
<shadeslayer> or well
<apachelogger> to whom?
<shadeslayer> I would like to announce it
<apachelogger> or rather why :P
<shadeslayer> on planet?
<shadeslayer> because shiny new thing?
<shadeslayer> more testing?
<tsimpson> Riddell: the download points to 14.04 not 14.04.1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it'll cost 24 USD
<shadeslayer> to distrbute 1024 ISO's
<Riddell> tsimpson: hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for distribution you'll want cloudfront I think
<apachelogger> not sure s3 is geolocationally mirroring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 24usd still seems a lot 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd continue trying to get torrents going :P
<tsimpson> people downloading the ISO for a fresh install probably do want the point release
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could put a headless torrent client on qa.kubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wpm
<apachelogger> that would supposedly be less error prone
<shadeslayer> won't make a difference
<shadeslayer> when the server is loaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does when there are more peers
<apachelogger> and qa.kubuntu we pay anyway and it has no traffic limit
<apachelogger> so we get away muchos cheapos
<shadeslayer> disk io is shit on that server
<shadeslayer> you'll kill it
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> I fear it'll be killed
<apachelogger> not with more peers :P
<apachelogger> that's the point of torrent to begin with
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> even if there's 3 peers and 1 is the server the server still only would have 1/2 the load as bottlenecking disk IO would bottleneck the torrent IO which in turn will result in a lower score (in any decent torrent app anyway)
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> tsimpson: how's this? kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<apachelogger> so in any scenario with >=3 peers the server has <=1/2 of a full iso IO to do
<apachelogger> and the more IO it would have to do the less it effectively gets because its score will fall behind any other peer ;)
<apachelogger> it's much magic how distributed nonesense scales itself 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any recommendations for torrent clients on headless servers? :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, something secure
<apachelogger> possibly something with DHT
<shadeslayer> like?
<apachelogger> dunno search
<apachelogger> I do not really work with that stuff :P
 * shadeslayer was thinking utorrent or transmission
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think alex knows about headless clients
<tsimpson> Riddell: that seems to work, just Download mirror and torrent links that need updating too
 * apachelogger needs to do buy do some shopping
<shadeslayer> that makes no sense
<Riddell> tsimpson: torrent updated, download mirrors don't need an updated it's the same page
 * shadeslayer thinks it'll easier to cloudfront/S3
<apachelogger> and more expensive
<apachelogger> stop wasting the moniez
<shadeslayer> If I'm spending work hours setting up headless torrent clients, that's still wastage of man hours and hence monies
<apachelogger> 24 usd is 10 real money for that amount we can feed one dev for one day ;)
<tsimpson> Riddell: ah right, all good then :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> thanks for the ping tsimpson 
<shadeslayer> real money
<Riddell> far more important than all this squabbling about how to distribute it, I've added a nice banner http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/
<Riddell> oh yes http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/ :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
 * Riddell high fives sgclark 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can I blog yet?
<shadeslayer> nope
<sgclark> The requested URL /kubuntu5/ was not found on this server.
<yofel> same here ^
<sgclark> no testing iso for me :(
<Riddell> sgclark: moved to http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> I'm curious to know if plasma-nm works on it, it didn't in the build I tried but that's an older build
<shadeslayer> md5sums and sha256sums up
 * yofel zsyncs
<shadeslayer> I'm still trying to figure out why the torrent doesn't work
<yofel> hm, so I guess this is how sddm is supposed to look like
<yofel> although being an iso I should not be seeing that
<shadeslayer> can someone check if http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/kubuntu-plasma5-201407251140.iso.torrent works
<shadeslayer> yofel: kinda, casper needs fixing
<shadeslayer> it doesn't take sddm into account
<yofel> ah ok, I read that, so it's just not fixed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no seeders or leachers
<yofel> (17:10:16) Could not create download: Could not find any trackers
<yofel> that torrent file is rather broken
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> so, I see a plasma-nm in kvm with the latest image
<yofel> ofc. only shows wired
<Riddell> yofel: right, but on my real laptop it doesn't show any wifi networks
<yofel> hm, I'll test that once I'm home. Plasma-nm does work fine with wifi on my utopic install on my eeepc
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell try adding udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80  to the trackers
<yofel> meh, guess I'll have to use ktorrent
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, that works
<shadeslayer> thought so
<yofel> but rtorrent refuses to even read the file 
<yofel> as 0 trackers is invalid
<yofel> if I open the klipper menu it opens it right on top of the panel -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: y u no revu polkit?
<shadeslayer> forgot
<shadeslayer> looking now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no debug package?
<apachelogger> never had one
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw dht only does not work
<shadeslayer> see http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu-plasma5-201407251140.iso.torrent
<shadeslayer> as soon as I add tracker, download works
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does discover peers apparently
<apachelogger> unless that's the porn torrents
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I added qa.kubuntu.co.uk to the list of DHT nodes explicitly
<apachelogger> Fr. Jul 25 17:27:40 2014: DHT: Got 1 potential peers for torrent kubuntu5-201407251140.iso
<shadeslayer> yeah ktorrent doesn't do shit
<apachelogger> ktorrent isn't exactly the best thing in the world
<shadeslayer> but it is the thing that mostly everyone will be using
<apachelogger> what I see however is that the peer is not the one I see when I ping qa.kubuntu though ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger>  178.191.5.240 is the one I see
<yofel> so, looking at what I can find about the .torrent spec, "announce [the URL of the tracker]" is a required field
<yofel> so 0 trackers is an invalid file
<apachelogger> who has that ip? :P
<apachelogger> entirely possibru
<shadeslayer> you
<apachelogger> make it magnet
<apachelogger> me is that ip?
<apachelogger> why am I connecting to me
<shadeslayer> it's in austria
<apachelogger> this application is really shitty
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7856670/
<apachelogger> indeed it is me
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> why ever would ktorrent talk to itself
<shadeslayer> anywy
<shadeslayer> going to put one tracker in there
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure that qa.kubuntu is actually in a DHT
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> note that a client by default is not a DHT note
<apachelogger> s/note/node
<shadeslayer> yes, I added it explicitly
<apachelogger> muchos curious
<shadeslayer> feel free to create a torrent file
<shadeslayer> and send it over to me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: debian/docs README.porting
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> TODO as well
<shadeslayer> seems a bit useless
<shadeslayer> copyright isn't dep 3
<apachelogger> Fr. Jul 25 17:32:42 2014: Error happened during parsing : Unknown DHT rpc call (transaction id = §)
<apachelogger> that also makes me very confident xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because it's there
<apachelogger> what client do you use on dat qa.kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> qbittorrent
<apachelogger> actually I have some sort of access to that server xD
<apachelogger> good thing I put it in my ssh config, I never remember that sort of crap
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can I watch in byobu or something?
<shadeslayer> see nohup.out
<shadeslayer> in ~
<apachelogger> of who
<yofel> qbittorrent, on a server o.O?
<yofel> why not transmission-daemon or so?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure, that would work too
<shadeslayer> but Qt! :D
<shadeslayer> qbittorrent has a nox client
<shadeslayer> which is what we're using
<apachelogger> naaaaaaaaah
<apachelogger> one ^D too much
<apachelogger> noooooooo
<apachelogger> I have nesting doll ssh sessions it's quite mad right now
<yofel> there is the thing about choosing the right tool for the job you know ^^
<yofel> it's even more fun if you go and nest tmux in nested ssh sessions
<yofel> supreme mess
<apachelogger> jebus
<apachelogger> currently I am laptop -> otherlaptop -> workstation -> elsewhere
<apachelogger> elsewhere sometimes does entail a screen xD
<yofel> wouldn't be much better for me right now. work -> server -> notebook -> qa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that output is not terrible verbose is it 
<apachelogger> turn on tha debug mode
<apachelogger> yofel: at least you have a sensible excuse
<apachelogger> I just cannot be bothered to get my keys ^^
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> so I go through the nodes where I have keys until I get to my workstation
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaict polkit is fine
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> "Description: PolicyKit-qt5-1 library" apachelogger description a bit lax
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${shlibs:Depends}, consolekit" really?
<Riddell> isn't consolekit dead?
<Riddell> "It was downloaded from ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/apps/KDE4.x/admin/" copyright may need updated
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> that's actually where it is from
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> go figure
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
<Riddell> oh ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Riddell> apachelogger: E: polkit-qt5-1 source: version-substvar-for-external-package libpolkit-qt5-1-dev -> libpolkit-qt-1-1
<apachelogger> ohohoho
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: regarding maintainer
<apachelogger> that was already in 4.x
<apachelogger> in fact the divergence came from us depending on consolekit
<apachelogger> so I am not sure how to proceed
<Riddell> that was iain lane says changelog
<Riddell> "* Add Depends on consolekit, since we're using its D-Bus API"
<Riddell> core/polkitqt1-authority.cpp:    QString consoleKitService("org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit");
<Riddell> suggests it is indeed using it
<Riddell> so I guess keep it
<apachelogger> yeah, I don't question that, I am not sure about the maintainer though :P
<apachelogger> technically it should be changed
<apachelogger> but meh :P
<apachelogger> update-maintainer 
<apachelogger> The original maintainer is: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<apachelogger> Resetting as: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<apachelogger> hooray for scripts
<apachelogger> Riddell: maintainer also fixed
<apachelogger> that's also a very useless field on our end
<apachelogger> in fact for quite some software it's even useless on the debian side because there's also team maintainership going on  -.-
<apachelogger> plus, who cares anyway :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: add in XSBC-Original-Maintainer: of course
<Riddell> apachelogger: 
<Riddell> apachelogger: all good otherwise
<apachelogger> script does orig-maintainer actualy
<kubotu> feed branches had 21 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> Riddell: ok to delete 4.13.90 from ninjas?
<soee> if kmix does not show sup in systry by default it is some bug ?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: is 4.13.95 up?
<shadeslayer> soee: in plasma5
<shadeslayer> ?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: soon, libs failed, looking now
<shadeslayer> sgclark: but was that uploaded to a PPA or the archive
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I am uploading 4.13.95 to ninjas now. I do not know what is going on with 4.13.90 because I was at OSCON last few days.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: plz rebuild analitza
<sgclark> so I was asking :)
<sgclark> ?
<shadeslayer> I don't follow :D
<santa_> Riddell: hello, I think the next thing I'm going to do is trying to get a smooth upgrade to plasma 5 when someone have installed kde-standard  or kde-full. wrt that I'm inclined to think naming khelpcenter binary package khelpcenter5 would be a good thing
<shadeslayer> ah
<santa_> let me pastebin something
<sgclark> I don't follow rebuilding, I have not even uploaded it yet
<shadeslayer> right, before uploading, please run the script for analitza again
<shadeslayer> I fixed some symbols
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ahhh ok, got it
 * shadeslayer does hot fix for package in archive
<sgclark> Riddell: crazy ontology ndo.trig error again...
 * sgclark is halted in her tracks
<shadeslayer> FYI Riddell is out
<sgclark> welp, guess I am done haha
<shadeslayer> I can have a look at it
<shadeslayer> what did you guys do the last time
<sgclark> thanks, he had to upload to proposed last time
<shadeslayer> ok, lets just do that then
<sgclark> crazy thing is it builds there and locally, we can't figure out why ppas hates it so
<shadeslayer> I'll do it in a  bit
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> nepomuk-core had same issue. is he gone for the day?
<santa_> shadeslayer: ah, thanks
<shadeslayer> more or less
<sgclark> ok, nepomuk-core has several deps that had to go as well, perhaps I should wait till Monday, or will you be around?
<shadeslayer> I'm around
<shadeslayer> just upload to ninjas and I'll adjust things in the changelog and upload
<shadeslayer> my internet is pretty shit though
<sgclark> ok, I will ping you then when the time comes, thanks!
<shadeslayer> cheers, np
<shadeslayer> though I'm only around for an hour :p
<sgclark> we'll get done what we can lol
 * yofel will be around after that
<sgclark> ok, great thanks
<shadeslayer> kdelibs is up
<shadeslayer> sgclark: do I have to upload nepomuk too?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: waiting for libs to finish before uploading the rest
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ok, I'm heading home
<shadeslayer> cya on Monday
<yofel> have a nice weekend
<soee> shadeslayer: yes in plasma5
<soee> what does it mean: QLayout: Cannot add null widget to QHBoxLayout/
<sgclark> yofel: baloo, kfilemetadata and nepomuk-core will need to be uploaded to proposed when you have time.
 * sgclark is afk a bit
<lordievader> Good evening.
<yofel> sgclark: looking
<yofel> kfilemetadata up
<valorie> hmmm, update today errored out: paste.kde.org/pkhwalus9
<valorie> or maybe that should have been in #project-neon
<sgclark> prolly, I don't know anything of neon sorry :(
<sgclark> yofel: also I am still baffled on getting a status page. I am suppose to update a conf file I can't find for crontab or some such. Can you help?
<yofel> sure, let me dig up where that was again
<yofel> sgclark: /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-automation/utopic.conf on qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<yofel> I changed it to 4.13.95 now
<sgclark> yofel: thanks!
<yofel> hm, baloo needs kdepimlibs
 * yofel looks at that
<santa_> anything wrong with the build farm? I have a few experimental packages waiting to build
<yofel> a couple are offline and there's an 1 hour queue, but that's all it seems https://launchpad.net/builders
<sgclark> aside from have tons building or in que? not that I know of
<sgclark> yofel: I had to fix an install file with baloo as well, so will need ppa2
<yofel> I'll just take what's in bzr, so make sure it's committed
<sgclark> yep :)
<yofel> kdepimlibs uploaded
<soee_> hmm, after i pluged in my usb stick
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7859406/
<yofel> sgclark: I see no update for baloo, did you commit that?
<sgclark> hmm, debcommit -a ? does not push?
<yofel> pushes if the branch is bound
<yofel> checkout makes a bound branch, branch an unbound one. You can also manually un/bind branches
<sgclark> gosh, it is a bzr branch from initial upload, I don't know where that puts things :(
<yofel> oh, that's a branch, go in there and run 'bzr push :parent'
<sgclark> yofel: thanks! pushed
<yofel> there we go :)
<sgclark> yofel: I have to step out for a bit. I will get to the bits (if any) that need attention after nepomuk-core clears sometime this weekend. Thanks for all of your help.
<yofel> I'll look at core in a bit
<yofel> you're welcome, thanks for looking at .95
<yofel> - (optional=gccinternal|arch=)_ZN6Xapian18ValuePostingSourceD0Ev@Base 4:4.12.80
 * yofel wonders how an empty arch setting got in there o.O
<sgclark> odd, no idea
 * sgclark is now leaving
 * yofel throws an empty bottle after shadeslayer for not committing is kde4libs upload to bzr
<valorie> on above discussion re: torrents, I was not able to get the qa.kub link to work even for the banner
<valorie> and nada on any links for the kubuntu5 torrent
<valorie> ooo, it was just slow
<valorie> but it shows no seeders
<valorie> sadness
<valorie> I do have all the *buntu 14.04.1 torrents seeding
<valorie> now off for a bit
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-26
<valorie> got the kubuntu-plasma5-201407251140.iso seeding now, after downloading it
<valorie> it shows me at the only seeder so far, however
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quintasan> \o
<santa_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu5/kubuntu5-latest.iso.zsync
<santa_> ↑ doesn't work for me
<santa_> valorie: ↑ torrent for plasma 5 iso?
<Riddell> santa_: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/
<santa_> thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> agateau: gwenview is failing autopkgtest due to failing one of the internal gwenview tests.  Could you have a look.
<yofel> Riddell: re plasma-nm5: when I just disabled wireless in the applet it disabled the actual interface and considered it inexistent after that. Meaning it doesn't show up anymore and I can't re-enabled it in the GUI anymore. Maybe you had wireless disabled on boot?
<debfx> ScottK, agateau: the tests run fine but kdeinit dies afterwards: kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<Riddell> yofel: I had everthing disabled at boot cos i had no network manager
<Riddell> now I just reinstalled normal utopic
<Riddell> will retry on monday
<yofel> ah
<ScottK> debfx: cjwatson was asking for someone to look into it.  Could you let him know if you think the failure should be overridden or not?
<valorie> santa_: ktorrent still shows zero peers, and zero leechers
<valorie> which sorta sucks
<soee> good news, problem with nvidia-prime switch fixed :)
<soee> now it is possible to switch nvidia or intel card
<soee> plasma5 and kubuntu 14.10 is better and better
<soee> one question, phonon-backend-vlc is installed but in Multimedia properties only gstreamer is listed
<soee> any idea why ?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-27
<kdeuser56> does /usr/bin/kdialog still exist in the next generation kde desktop?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<santa_> apachelogger: around?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> soee: changing the font to 40px wouldn't make it responsive
<sick_rimmit> Good morning Kubuntu fans :-)
<Riddell> hola chico
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit, Riddell. How are you guys doing this fine monday?
<Riddell> toasty hot here in barcelona
<Riddell> my last week too, I'm spending the week packing up to move back to scotland after akademy
<lordievader> You miss the rain? (Does Scotland have a lot of rain?)
<sitter> relevant https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXatLOWjr-k
<sitter> also first two sentences of second paragraph on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_Does_It_Always_Rain_on_Me%3F
 * lordievader wonders if it rains more in Scotland than it does here in Holland.
<sick_rimmit> Riddell: Ooo back to bonnie Scotland, 
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: It's all good here, going to be a very humid day again I think
<Riddell> the reason it always rains on Travis is because they live in Glasgow, I live in Edinburgh where it's always sunny
<lordievader> Hehe, it looks like it is going to rain less then yesterday here.
<sitter> Chewy Chewy
 * sitter wiggles
<lordievader> There is a permanent grouchy cloud above Glasgow?
<soee> hey, just wanted to report that problem with installing kdenlive on Wily i fixed from what i see now :)
<soee> thanks to whoever fixed it :)
<doko> Riddell, how's your GCC 5 ppa looking?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> ovidiu-florin: well you have to modify style for .bread-title-holder element. Do not set fixed height for it but add min-heigth. You can try this styles: .bread-title-holder {min-height: 90px; padding: 30px 0;}
<soee> ovidiu-florin: on small screens you can also set font size for title to 36px
<santa_> doko: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-July/009765.html
<santa_> we still need to do plasma and applications
<santa_> and finally perhaps extragear/3rd party packages
<doko> santa_, very cool, much faster than expected \o/
<santa_> thank you :)
<doko> santa_, hmm, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages doesn't look that good
<santa_> doko: yep, because the packages there doesn't have my patches yet + launchpad's ppas have some problems putting packages in a bd-unstallable state when a package is waiting for other to build (and that's why I made a ppa simulation with siduction's wannabuild/buildds)
<soee_> uh kdenlive seems to be broken
<soee_> ig we click to add new clip or open file it freezes
<soee_> guys if someone can confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350414
<ubottu> KDE bug 350414 in Image Wallpaper "Removed wallpaper is set for desktop after applying changes" [Normal,Confirmed]
<santa_> Riddell: good evening; it seems all frameworks were built fine both with gcc 5 (and even 4) with my patches. if you don't want to pick them one by one I can provide you a workflow to pushing all of them to alioth
<clivejo> hi rick
<ScottK> If santa comes back, I'd really suggest he commit upstream.
<ScottK> There'll be a new Kf5 soon enough.
<ovidiu-florin> how do I install https://github.com/qtproject/qt-labs-qml-presentation-system ?
<ovidiu-florin> I've installed it
<ovidiu-florin> But I can't run qmlscene
<ovidiu-florin> I've succeded... somehow
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ricktimmis> lordievader: Good Morning sir, how are you today ?
<lordievader> Hey ricktimmis, doing good here. Coffee is brewing. How are you?
<ricktimmis> Got my Coffee, and starting my day, all looking pretty good so far :-)
<lordievader> :)
<yossarianuk> upgraded to 15.10 last night - no major issues , the do-release-upgrade process bombed out at one point, but after removing a package (unsure which one as i'm at work now) I could carry on with 'apt-get -f install'
<yossarianuk> from my very limited use of it no issues so far.
<soee_> yossarianuk: good to hear ;)
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<yossarianuk> i notice its using kernel 4.0.x
<yossarianuk> is it going to use 4.1.x when released ?
<yossarianuk> My benchmarks show 4.1 being a bit faster with IO read speed (ext4) 
<yossarianuk> in case anyone is interested ... http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1507214-BE-1507168BE35
<yofel> 4.1 is in wily-proposed
<murthy_> yossarianuk: are the phoronix guy?
<yossarianuk> cool (note : kubuntu stacks up well BTW) - compared to opensuse/arch/debian.
<yossarianuk> murthy_: not with you ? I am a phoronix user - not the developer.
<murthy_> yossarianuk: ok
<murthy_> yossarianuk: some of the kde and kubuntu devs dont like the benchmarks done by phoronix
<lordievader> Is 4.1 going to be lts?
<yossarianuk> murthy_: why not ?
<yossarianuk> murthy_: I do not know of a better app/suite ....
<yossarianuk> murthy_: I know you have to be careful that sometime games read the wrong screen resolution so run lower (than a compared system) 
<yossarianuk> However to fix that I use an xorg.conf (with nvidia), the screen size is always correct for the game when I do.
<yossarianuk> so as long as you are sure all systems are running the game in the same resolution what it the problem?
<murthy_> yossarianuk: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2012/02/about-compositors-and-game-rendering-performance/
<murthy_> yossarianuk: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=110555
<yossarianuk> I always enable 2 settings in kde/nvidia or games are 1/3 slower / unplayable
<yossarianuk> 1) I enable the 'suspend desktop effects for full screen apps'
<yossarianuk> 2) I disable Sync to vblank (I have to do this or many games have really laggy controls)
<yossarianuk> As long as I do these things benchmarks beat windows in many games.
<yossarianuk> (2) doesn't effect fps but makes games playable.
<yossarianuk> in my experince KDE (with the suspend desktop effects for fullscreen apps enabled) is slightly faster than gnome3/cinnamon/unity
<yossarianuk> KDE is my gaming (and everything) desktop
<murthy_> yossarianuk: comparing the benchmarks of two different compositors is wrong first. Both offer different level of features and functionality 
<yossarianuk> murthy_: but surely comparing how a game performs under both compositors is a valid test?
<yossarianuk> I used to not run gnome3 due to the fact you couldn't disable the compositor when it first came out
<yossarianuk> now I don't run gnome3 as its a unusable mutant tablet interface,
<murthy> yossarianuk: sorry I was having dinner
<yossarianuk> np dude - just pointing out that how a game performs under different compostors is something many would be interested it...
<yossarianuk> *in*
<murthy> yossarianuk: the kwin developer thinks that the desktop is not designed for gaming 
<yossarianuk> well once you enable that setting it performs just as well as others (in fact better)
<yossarianuk> with Nvidia at least
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: just do alt+shift+f12 before running games or create a window specific rule to block compositing
<murthy> yossarianuk: If i am not mistaken thats our kwin developer
<yofel> it is ^^
<yossarianuk> mgraesslin: thanks Martin!
<yossarianuk> mgraesslin: enabling the 'suspend desktop effects for fullscreen apps' seems to work also (at least with plasma5)
<yossarianuk> my point was that KDE (5) stacks up well against other desktops...
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: I cannot recomend the feature, it still has the complete compositor up and running
<yossarianuk> ok - well thank you - I shall compare benchamrks after disabling compositing ...
<yossarianuk> im assuming this will not be an issue when we have Wayland ?
<yossarianuk> (and wayland compatible games ?)
<santa_> good evening doko, it seems we will need a fixed scim to build kdeplasma-addons: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/kdeplasma-addons_5.3.2-0ubuntu1+santa1.1_amd64.build
<santa_> (I'm rebuilding plasma with gcc 5, status http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_plasma.html)
<santa_> the other build failures are just symbols files, I will make patches soon
<shadeslayer> can we even accept symbols file patches for gcc 5 yet
<shadeslayer> when KCI is still building with 4
<yofel> switch KCI to 5?
<shadeslayer> disparity between vivid,wily archive builds then
<shadeslayer> not to mention DCI as well
<santa_> shadeslayer, yofel: my patches for frameworks work with gcc 4 anyway, status http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_kf5.html
<yofel> well, we'll have to keep them somewhere, if KCI is a problem we can make another branch maybe
<santa_> so yes, you can accept my patches, in fact it would be nice to get them in kubuntu_vivid_archive before the gcc switch
<yofel> also, you *never* have a guarantee that the same symbol file will work for different releases. Actually, that almost never works as we have pretty much never releases wit the same gcc version
<yofel> so I'm not sure why you're worrying about vivid when it comes to symbofiles
<shadeslayer> I'm just saying, it feels switching at the moment is premature
<shadeslayer> shouldn't we wait till August?
<yofel> so... a week?
<shadeslayer> yes, no, maybe, idk
 * shadeslayer shuts up and goes back into making Qt5 crash
<yofel> I'll re-read the mail again when my wily upgrade is done..
<doko> santa_, scim ftbfs
<doko> libtool: compile:  g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../.. -I../../../.. -I../../../../extras/immodules/common -I../../..
<doko> usr/include/qt4/QtCore -DQT_IMMODULE -DQT4 -g -O0 -g -O2 -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security -c moc_scim-bridge
<doko> -client-qt.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/im_scim_la-moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.o
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:15:2: error: #error "This file was generated using the moc from 5.4.2. It"
<doko>  #error "This file was generated using the moc from 5.4.2. It"
<doko>   ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:16:2: error: #error "cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt."
<mparillo> yofel: You wily upgrade is progessing? You cannot reproduce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<doko>  #error "cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt."
<doko>   ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:17:2: error: #error "(The moc has changed too much.)"
<doko>  #error "(The moc has changed too much.)"
<doko>   ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:22:5: error: 'QByteArrayData' does not name a type
<doko>      QByteArrayData data[3];
<doko>      ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:28:24: error: 'QByteArrayData' was not declared in this scope
<shadeslayer> ok
<doko>          - idx * sizeof(QByteArrayData)) \
<doko>                         ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:32:1: note: in expansion of macro 'QT_MOC_LITERAL'
<doko>  QT_MOC_LITERAL(0, 0, 18), // "ScimBridgeClientQt"
<doko>  ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:29:5: error: 'Q_STATIC_BYTE_ARRAY_DATA_HEADER_INITIALIZER_WITH_OFFSET' was not declared in this scope
<doko>      )
<doko>      ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:32:1: note: in expansion of macro 'QT_MOC_LITERAL'
<doko>  QT_MOC_LITERAL(0, 0, 18), // "ScimBridgeClientQt"
<doko>  ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:28:24: error: 'QByteArrayData' was not declared in this scope
<doko>          - idx * sizeof(QByteArrayData)) \
<doko>                         ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:33:1: note: in expansion of macro 'QT_MOC_LITERAL'
<doko>  QT_MOC_LITERAL(1, 19, 14), // "handle_message"
<doko>  ^
<doko> moc_scim-bridge-client-qt.cpp:29:5: error: 'Q_STATIC_BYTE_ARRAY_DATA_HEADER_INITIALIZER_W
<yofel> mparillo: I had one file conflict so far, but I'm not using the release upgrader
<mparillo> Ahh, TY
<yofel> ah, santa fixed that in git already
<BluesKaj> doko,  have you heard of pastebin?
<mitya57> doko, sounds like it tries to mix Qt4 and Qt5 code
<doko> mitya57, yep, trying in a new chroot
<doko> santa_, now built in the silo16 ppa
<santa_> doko: thanks, right now my buildds are going to be busy rebuilding the rest of the plasma stuff, I will retry the build as soon as I can
<fewcha> Hi everyone :)
<fewcha> I just built Qt 5.5 from scratch in my Kubuntu 15.04
<ari-tczew> hi fewcha
<Riddell> fewcha: elite :)
<fewcha> still qmake --version is showing me
<fewcha> QMake version 2.01a
<fewcha> Using Qt version 4.8.6 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<fewcha> any idea how to turn my system's qt into 5.5 as well?
<fewcha> ari-tczew: Riddell: thanks :D
<Riddell> clivejo: did you ever get anywhere with calligra?
<Riddell> fewcha: install qt5-default
<clivejo> Riddell: only fits of rage
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> clivejo: lots of merges and the stuff sitter posted to the list if you want to try something else
<fewcha> Riddell: so that will make it 5.4.1, right? How do I make it 5.5? :)
<Riddell> run the qmake that was compiled with 5.5 I guess
<clivejo> what stuff did sitter post?
<fewcha> Riddell: Can you please tell me how to do that?
<Riddell> clivejo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-July/009767.html
<Riddell> fewcha: um dunno depends where it installed to 
<clivejo> oh Im not on that list
<fewcha> Riddell: I cloned qt5 in my home, and ran make from there
<fewcha> there as in ~/qt5
<Riddell> clivejo: ah hah, time to join :)
<fewcha> I was following https://wiki.qt.io/Building_Qt_5_from_Git
<Riddell> fewcha: so it'll be somewhere in ~/qt5 I guess, find ~/qt5 -name qmake
<fewcha> according to that, "Installation is only needed if you haven't used the configure options -developer-build or -prefix "%PWD%/qtbase". Otherwise you can just use Qt from the build directory."
<fewcha> so I didn't do make install
<fewcha> okay
<fewcha> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/psqwfimvg/qop0iu
<Riddell> fewcha: so /home/sanjiban/qt5/qtbase/bin/qmake
<fewcha> Riddell: okay so I just need to run that binary
<Riddell> I guess so, I've done it myself
<fewcha> Riddell: okay, so https://paste.kde.org/picb6dcpy/bvyo9h
<Riddell> looks like it's working
<fewcha> Riddell: Isn't it showing there that its usage is incorrect?
<Riddell> it's saying you need to specify I guess, dunno I avoid using qmake as much as possible
<fewcha> Riddell: okay, but do you remember that when you did it, what did you write there?
<Riddell> if I run qmake in a directory with a .pro file it'll make a Makefile
<Riddell> if I run it in a directory with just qt source files it'll write a .pro file
<fewcha> Riddell: the directory from which I am running qmake, contains only binaries, and one qt.conf
<fewcha> directory = ~/qt5/qtbase/bin
<fewcha> Riddell: Running qmake says that it's usage should be like: /home/sanjiban/qt5/qtbase/bin/qmake [mode] [options] [files]
<fewcha> Riddell: so do you remember that when you had run that qmake, what had you put in the mode, options, files?
<fewcha> :)
<Riddell> fewcha: it depends on what's in the directory you are running it
<Riddell> what do you want it to do?
<fewcha> I want it to make my system's qt with this qt built from source
<fewcha> sorry
<fewcha> I want it to replace my system's qt with this qt built from source
<fewcha> Riddell: so that qmake --version shows me Qt 5.5 rather than Qt 5.4
<sgclark> hi from Spain..
<soee> hiho sgclark :)
<soee> first time in Spain ?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> hot?
<sgclark> nice breeze, not so bad. but have not been awake much yet haha. long flight(s)
<santa_> sgclark: which city?
<ahoneybun> santa_: should be la coruna
<santa_> already? welcome then
<sgclark> yeah already lol... guess we will explore some
<santa_> thats good, I think this city is safe in general at night
<santa_> (probably you should be more careful in other cities of the world XD)
<sgclark> where I live is not safe in certain places at night heh. I will stick to day exploration till the crowds get here haha.
<sgclark> gonna try and sleep some so my schedule is not to bonkers this trip. see you all in a few hours.
<santa_> good night
<shadeslayer> sgclark: is the weather soupy there too
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-22
<ahoneybun> seems steam is using gcc-5-base
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning friends
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit 
<valorie> sick_rimmit: we'll almost in the same timezone now!
 * valorie is in a coruna
<valorie> we're
<valorie> also I never got to wish you a happy birthday
<valorie> weeks ago
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Ooh yes your in Espania now, how loely
<valorie> 'tis
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Oh you did wish me Happy Birthday, a while back, bless you, how thoughful
<sgclark> me too
<valorie> we're about to set off on the tourist bus and see the town
<valorie> in advance of akademy work
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: Really, Oh I wish I was there, I really want to meet you guys in person
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: me too :(
<sick_rimmit> OK, brb need a reboot 5 mins
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: maybe we can get you on G+ for our kubuntu day meeting?
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> well time to be off to be a tourist. bbl
<valorie> bye all
<yossarianuk> watch out for English tourists...
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: Yes, I've heard they eat KDE developers
<yossarianuk> Its the package holiday crowd, they tend to drink an awful lot....
<yossarianuk> we're not all like them - promise...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<clivejo> My sound has stopped working in Skype running on Wily, is this just a random thing or a change in wily?
<yossarianuk> random question (semi related) which I'm sure ppl here will know....
<yossarianuk> Did google chrome come from konqueror code?
<mamarley> Indirectly.  Blink (used by Chrome) is a fork of Webkit (used by Safari) which is itself a fork of KHTML.
<yofel> sgclark: how far did you get with the plasma/kf5 backports for vivid? And where are they?
<santa_> good evening doko, status update about plasma and gcc5: 1st -> kdeplasma-addons indeed builds fine after your inclusion of scim in silo 16; 2nd -> muon didn't build in my fisrt atempt, it needs a libqapt rebuilt against silo 16; 3rd -> plasma-workspace doesn't build right now because of libqalculate https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791159
<ubottu> Debian bug 791159 in src:libqalculate "libqalculate: library transition may be needed when GCC 5 is the default" [Important,Open]
<santa_> about the 2nd one there's already a bug report against xapian-core https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791312 so I guess I'm not discovering america here
<ubottu> Debian bug 791312 in src:xapian-core "xapian-core: library transition may be needed when GCC 5 is the default" [Important,Open]
<santa_> status page http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_plasma.html
<santa_> relevant part of the plasma-workspace ftbfs: https://paste.kde.org/powfmtkyv
<doko> xapian-core is rebuilt in the landing16 ppa
<santa_> I see, I guess we also need a libqaculate for plasma-workspace
<santa_> * libqalculate
<Riddell> doko: I applied santa's patches for kde frameworks so they should all compile now using sources in kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<murthy> just tested kdeconnect from the master branch and the following bug is gone https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334080
<ubottu> KDE bug 334080 in common "kdeconnect,some sent photo are uncomplete" [Normal,Confirmed]
<murthy> kdeconnect need libqt5x11extras5 apart from the current depends
<murthy> one small correction. kdeconnect need libqt5x11extras5-dev apart from the current depends
<doko> santa_, Riddell: you need to build libqapt in your repo, apparently requires a newer libKF: /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: cannot find -lKF5::IconThemes
<santa_> yeah, also needs a patch for the symbols file
<santa_> doko: I think the only one which right now we shoudln't fix on our own is libqalculate
<doko> why?
<santa_> shoudln't be included in silo 16 instead?
<doko> ok, will do
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> yofel: I am setteled in and in hacker room, going to finish the backports today I hope.
<yossarianuk> sgclark: i.e the ppa fpr 15.04 ?
<sgclark> yes
<yofel> wheee \o/
<soee_> walpaper from Plasma 5.4 in use http://wstaw.org/m/2015/07/23/snapshot10.png -.-
<soee_> kerner 4.1 in Wily ! :)
<soee_> *kernel
<valorie> trippy, man
<ahoneybun> very trippy valorie and soee lol
<sgclark> clearly I missed something
<soee> ;)
<valorie> sgclark: [01:51] <soee_> walpaper from Plasma 5.4 in use http://wstaw.org/m/2015/07/23/snapshot10.png 
<sgclark> oh wow hah yes very trippy
<ahoneybun> 52 Hours left
<ahoneybun> or so
<Mamarok> Blizzz: thanks a lot for the fast fix on our Owncould instance, bcooksley just talked to me :)
<Blizzz> Mamarok: my pleasure! A matter of honour ;)
<Mamarok> great job :)
<Blizzz> Mamarok: fortunately I had a fix in git already. So it was mostly ensuring that it is the same thing.
<Mamarok> Ben told me it exposed a flaw in php-ldap?
<Mamarok> actualyl that was his guess yesterday
<Blizzz> Mamarok: it actually was small bug that did not have occured in earlier LDAP versions, because there we had a fallback file-based cache which prevented a code path to be taken infinitely.  in 8.1 it is not there anymore as it has some problems with concurrency or so.  so we had the roundtrips until we ran out of memory and crashed.
<Mamarok> Hi there,
<Mamarok> oops, wrong focus
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> oh dear, plasma crashed :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> morning
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I don't recall, are you comig at Akademy?
<vip> hi ho
<vip> anybody seen backports for new plasma, kde, etc, for vivid?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: is working really hard on that. But the universe is against her
<vip> damn universe
<Riddell> anyone want to do alpha 2 this week?
<Riddell> next week
<Riddell> needs testers and people to put it on the website
<Riddell> !testers | someone to take the lead on alpha 2 testing
<ubottu> someone to take the lead on alpha 2 testing: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> others are busy at akademy
<vip> no time to lead, but I can test isos on vbox from time to time
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Nope.
<lordievader> Riddell: Next week? Sure. Please do remind me if I forget.
<Riddell> lordievader: ooh great, join #ubuntu-release where infinity and stgraber will be making the iso images
<Riddell> they'll also be announced here
<Riddell> I guess you'll need some admin power on iso tracker
<lordievader> The testcases won'
<lordievader> t be made automatically?
<Riddell> lordievader: no they're not for Kubuntu
<Riddell> lordievader: oh they're added to iso tracker but people need to fill them in and someone needs to tick "ready" or "rebuild"
<lordievader> Riddell: The rebuild depends on if critical bugs are fixed?
<Riddell> lordievader: yes
<Riddell> for whatever definition of critical you have
<lordievader> But the fixes do need to be available, right?
<Riddell> of course, so if no fix happens then you need to decide if you can release note it with the release or just not release
<lordievader> I see, are you guys not available at all, or just spotty?
<Riddell> just spotty
<lordievader> Right, as I thought ;)
<lordievader> I'll do the best I can ;)
<mparillo> And sometimes a re-build is triggered if somebody eles's critical bug is fixed, right?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> mparillo: yes
<mparillo> And lordievader, I should be able to help out some next week also. BTW, I re-tested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330 and it still failed yesterday.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordievader> mparillo: That is good to hear, thanks :) You are among the !testers ping?
<lordievader> Phew the bot doesn't trigger on that.
<lordievader> I hope the booting issues are fixed.
<lordievader> Last time I wanted to install Wily I couldn't boot the live-usb. I heard of similar problems of valorie.
<murthy> lordievader: I installed wily day before yesterday using live usb and everything is fine till now
<ahoneybun> I installed it using the alpha with not problems  so far
<lordievader> murthy: Ah good to hear :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Are you available to test the alpha2 images next week?
<BluesKaj> had a "no desktop" problem after installing the new kernel this morning, however after updating & upgrading again in the VT/TTY I managed to get it back 
<BluesKaj> on 1510 that is 
<murthy> BluesKaj: you have the nvidia binary driver installed?
<BluesKaj> murthy,  yes, the 340 
<murthy> BluesKaj: is kernel 4.x going to be used in 15.10?
<BluesKaj> yes theat's the kernel that installed this morning 
<murthy> BluesKaj: you mean via normal update?
<BluesKaj> yes update & upgrade
<murthy> cool
<mparillo> Yes, I am part of that ping. I was able to boot Wily Live USB (created by Unetbootin), but I do not have UEFI.
<BluesKaj>  mparillo so maybe you can't boot from a usb either if your pc is older than 2010
<BluesKaj> I meant install, rather thewn boot, mparillo
<BluesKaj> than
 * BluesKaj searches for his bifocals
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Are you available for testing next week?
<lordievader> mparillo: Good, good :)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I suppose so, what are we testing ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Alpha2 testing is next week.
<lordievader> I'll ping this channel when I see the testcases.
<BluesKaj> which day, next week ?
<BluesKaj> I might be away on Monday, not sure yet
<lordievader> Err, the release is thursday, so anytime before that.
<BluesKaj> ok, NP 
<lordievader> Cool, cool.
<BluesKaj> wife isn't going install W10 for quite a while, probly at least 6 mos, til most bugs are ironed out, so even wed next ids free for me to do some testing
<lordievader> \o/
<Ryoma721> hi
<Ryoma721> i have a bug inside kubuntu 15.04
<Ryoma721> when the monitor is suspended, then the restart of the monitor does not make me write a password
<Ryoma721> it does sometimes
<mparillo> I have some very old PCs and I have generally been able to boot from a USB. The problems I hear are generally with the newer PCs with Secure Boot.
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  secure boot usually accompanies UEFI iirc. I have an older from 2008 and usb boot isn't an option 
<mamarley> A computer from 2008 doesn't have USB boot?  That sounds like a pretty awful BIOS.
<BluesKaj> just a regular Phoenix BIOS 
<BluesKaj> it's a HP with amd dual core cpu and came with 3GB RAM which I increased to 6GB
<lordievader> That is rather odd, PC's I have from before that time boot perfectly off usb.
<lordievader> The only ones I've seen not able to had Pentium 3's.
<mamarley> I seem to remember having a Pentium 3 once that could boot from USB, but I may be mistaken.
<BluesKaj> we have 2 HP pcs from 2008 that don't have the usb boot option in the bios
<claydoh> valorie: Mamarok did we moderate Ralf on the kubuntu-users ml?
<soee_> sgclark: ah .. sorry o posted on G+ info about Plasma 5.3.2 backport because i'v seen somewhere that you mentioned it should be this week, sorry if i was wrong :/
<BluesKaj> odd, can't seem to finnd the yr that the usb boot option was added to BIOS ..HP has nothing on it except a method to flash the BIOS which adds the usb boot, however it's doesn't mention which BIOS versions the firmware flash will work with.
<BluesKaj> i could use the plop manager methosd with a cd of course, but that seems a bit silly to me.
<ScottK> mamarley: I have one from 2007/2008 (I don't recall which) that can't boot from USB.  I don't think it was that rare back then.
 * mamarley remembers the bad old days of having to burn CD-Rs for Linux and to transfer data between computers at his house.
<mamarley> My next house is going to have gigabit ethernet ports in every room so I can transfer data at high speed without sneakernet.  I have already bought some used professional-grade network gear to support that. :)
<soee_> i think this is serious problem that users can vboo
<soee_> *cant book Kubuntu from USB: https://plus.google.com/102674597426161841373/posts/SB5UhyaqCjL
<Mamarok> claydoh: nope, not yet, but might be about time. Mind you, he is not the only one using strong language in that thread
<Mamarok> also, he is not using Kubuntu at all, he is repeating this on every occasion, so what is he doing on that list?
<valorie> Mamarok: is this about ralf?
<valorie> if so, I've moderated him this afternoon
<valorie> I warned him already months ago
<mhall119> hey everyone, I just found out about plasma-mobile, are there by chance images for the Nexus 4, or just the 5?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> Not sure who else to ping.
<ScottK> shadeslayer maybe.
<valorie> they are still at the party I think
 * valorie was tired and left after one beer
<mhall119> oh right, Akademy starts tomorrow doesn't it
<mhall119> looks like the only images are for the nexus 5 currently :(
<valorie> yes, this was the pre-registration event
<adrian> hello guys I saw you are the best team doing CI with .deb pkgs
<adrian> how can I automate the changelog ath the moment of rebuild the pkg in jenkins?
<valorie> adrian: most of our team is at a party right now, sorry
<mhall119> ahoneybun: hope you're having fun this weekend
<valorie> you might drop an email to the kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> mhall119: hopefully he's already in the air
<mhall119> oh is he missing the party? that's too bad
<valorie> our journey from Seattle took well over 24 hours
<valorie> he doesn't arrive until morning for some reason
<mhall119> ew, I did that once, makes for a very long first day
<valorie> I came at the beginning of the week in order to have time to get over jetlag
<valorie> and get some work done here in the cool
<valorie> Seattle and Portland both have been frying since spring
<claydoh> valorie: Mamarok It seems Ralf unsubbed himself. Which is of course fine by me, one less non-contributing, non-kubuntu using person wasting email space
<shadeslayer> mhall119: I have no clue what you're talking about :P
<shadeslayer> I totally can't comment on something that doesn't exist .. yet
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-25
<mhall119> shadeslayer: it's all on Google+ now, the cat's out of the bag
<mhall119> valorie: no kidding, I was in Portland for CLS and it was hotter there than in Florida
<shadeslayer> mhall119: only nexus 5 at the moment
<shadeslayer> That was the reference platform
<shadeslayer> mhall119: you could technically just remaster the N4 images
<shadeslayer> I'm totally going to trip on this slope during the next week
<shadeslayer> I know it
<shadeslayer> claydoh: could you fix your connection ?
<santa_> Riddell: I'm working in the okteta symbols files; any reason why they are amd64 only?
<Riddell> santa_: no reason, fixes welcome
<santa_> Riddell: haha, ok, its just renaming the files
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu at Akademy | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF 5.12 Wily build status: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html | Plasma Mobile images http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/
<Riddell> ta da Plasma Mobile images http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/
<Riddell> mparillo: woo!
<Riddell> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=358
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Mamarok> claydoh, valorie: Ralf has subscribed again, with a different mail address... I set a moderation flag to it
<Mamarok> nvm, already gone again, apparently
<Riddell> woo sgclark is an orator!
<bshah> orator?
<bshah> oh right..
<soee_> are there any videos planned from academy ?
<Riddell> soee_: the talks are being videoed
<lordievader> Riddell: Will they publicly be available?
<Riddell> lordievader: of course, but no date set 
<soee_> i se whole g+ is talks today about Plasma Mobile :)
<soee_> *is talking
<Riddell> here's oor scarlett https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/19810238759/
<lordievader> Whoop whoop
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  which one is Scarlett, sitting or standing ?
<Riddell> standing, nightrose is sitting
<bshah> ooo student presentations.. I still remember my presentation..
<BluesKaj> right
<murthy> wow plasma mobile is looks cool!
<murthy> so many questions about the plasma mobile in my mind,  I will just put it here
<murthy> Does it have have the same code base of the desktop or the plasma active?
<murthy> Is the browser shown in the demo is rekonq or a new one?
<Riddell> murthy: #plasma may be a better place
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> yes it's the same codebase, it's all plasmashell
<murthy> super
<Riddell> I think the browser may still be the ubuntu one actually
<murthy> congratulations!
<murthy> oh
<murthy> Is this a kubuntu initiative?
<Riddell> sure, me and shadeslayer and sitter have been working on it
<shadeslayer> it's ... not ... technically
<shadeslayer> hard to explain :p
<shadeslayer> it's a reference image
<shadeslayer> other distributions can build images too
<shadeslayer> assuming they can get bits and pieces working
<shadeslayer> and we're willing to share what knowledge we have
<shadeslayer> so you could have a Fedora reference image, or a suse one
<murthy> more open and collaborative indeed 
<murthy> this is a good news
<murthy> will there be hardware too in the future?
<murthy> Is this an extension of Aaron Seigo  tablet project?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you should ask Swapnil to fix his article
<shadeslayer> it says "Fully Open source" in the title
<shadeslayer> that's literally a lie
<murthy> shadeslayer: the link?
<shadeslayer> http://www.itworld.com/article/2952189/linux/kde-community-announces-fully-open-source-plasma-mobile.html
<murthy> shadeslayer: what is closed? the drivers?
<shadeslayer> yep
<murthy> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: very muchos wrong this article
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  "it also supports GTK apps, Android apps" < Android apps, not yet
<murthy> shadeslayer: telegram?
<shadeslayer> telegram?
<murthy> whatsappp alternative
<murthy> Is for multiple platforms
<murthy> Its primarily an android app also available on linux desktop
<murthy> some android apps do have linux builds
<shadeslayer> no I mean
<shadeslayer> there is no desktop app
<shadeslayer> it's literally a webview
<shadeslayer> https://web.telegram.org
<shadeslayer> that's all it is
<murthy> shadeslayer: no there is a linux desktop app
<murthy> shadeslayer: https://desktop.telegram.org/
<murthy> https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop
<shadeslayer> why would I want that
<shadeslayer> also that won't run on the phoe
<shadeslayer> *phone
<murthy> shadeslayer: Its one of the best alternative to whatsapp
<shadeslayer> someone will have to recompile it for armhf
<shadeslayer> no why would I want a desktop app
<shadeslayer> for that
<shadeslayer> I have telegram
<shadeslayer> for like more than a year
<murthy> shadeslayer: you had used it?
<shadeslayer> that's literally what I said
<murthy> shadeslayer: the desktop app is just for convenience sake
<shadeslayer> I doubt someone actually uses it
<shadeslayer> anyway
<murthy> shadeslayer: The thing is these guys love linux, the code is qt and so it could easily be used
<shadeslayer> yes, but needs recompiling on armhf, like I said
<shadeslayer> probably won't scale on the phone though
<murthy> shadeslayer: ok can we expect a detailed blog soon?
<shadeslayer> what do you need to know?
<shadeslayer> Idk if people are going to blog about stuff
<murthy> everything plasma mobile :)
<murthy> remember the vivaldi project?
<shadeslayer> I have no clue what you know and what you don't know :P
<shadeslayer> we released the git repos plasma mobile
<murthy> shadeslayer: I had earlier seen it in the git and I thought someone was just playing, never thought it was getting serious 
<murthy> The demo video is better than ubuntu phone's demo video :
<murthy> :D
<shadeslayer> murthy: so yeah, what do you want to know more :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: Is this the extension of Aaron Seigo project
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> new stuff afaik
<shadeslayer> there was some stuff that was reused I think
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^ 
<murthy> from plasma active right?
<shadeslayer> possibly
<murthy> Will there be hardware too in the future?
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> atleast not that I know of
<murthy> shadeslayer: but you guys are thinking of?
<shadeslayer> nope
<murthy> :)
<shadeslayer> again, not that I'm aware of at the moment
<murthy> It would be like the koil bird :)
<shadeslayer> idk, personally I think that'd be useless
<shadeslayer> we're shite at hw
<shadeslayer> better to do sw and make it work on existing devices
<murthy> ya, I have seen in case Aaron Seigo tablet project. It was very difficult
<murthy> shadeslayer: a new kde browser was being show in the recent days, is it intended to be part of the plasma mobile?
<shadeslayer> don't know of any such thing
<bshah> shadeslayer: fiber by Ken
<bshah> but no it is not part of plasma mobile
<murthy> network problem
<murthy> Will plasma mobile support low end devices?
<santa_> Riddell: good afternoon, I'm still working on the gcc 5 patches, could you (or someone else with git access) do me a small favor? please sync the git repo of the legacy baloo here http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-sc/baloo.git with the archive
<santa_> I need to patch that one
<santa_> I could of course send you a debdiff but would be a lot better to have it in git
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo/ <- the package in the archive
<murthy> http://www.itworld.com/article/2952574/open-source-tools/sebastian-kgler-kdes-plasma-mobile-is-running-on-plasma-5-and-kubuntu.html
<mhall119> shadeslayer: if the Nexus5 images ship with some of the Ubuntu Core Apps, can you guys give a public "thank you" to those community developers?
<murthy> mhall119:  Its mentioned as "Ubuntu Touch apps" with other components used at the end of the webpage. http://plasma-mobile.org/
<mhall119> thanks murthy 
<mhall119> murthy: I was hoping for something a little more personal, especially when doing an interview with someone
<sebas> mhall119: those are nice apps, so thanks to those who wrote them
<sebas> that said, we didn't thank anybody, we're thankful, but there's the work of thousands of people in there, it'd be a very long list of personal thank yous
<sebas> also, hey :)
<sebas> mhall119: also, let's sit down together and talk about collaboration, common ground and how we can all be more effective
<sebas> perhaps once we're back from Akademy?
<murthy> sebas: Thanks for the interview I got some of my doubts cleared. Waiting for more details
<sebas> murthy: which details are you interested in?
<sebas> our queues with additional information are all flushed for now ;)
<murthy> sebas: what is the future of plasma mobile
<sebas> murthy: that's a pretty general question :D
<murthy> sebas: whats the role of blue systems and how much they may control as a makers
<murthy> will it support low end devices also like kitkat
<sebas> murthy: we're paying a bunch of devs to work on it, but the governance and control over the project has moved to KDE today
<sebas> so, the role of the BS devs is to work with the community to develop the whole thing
<sebas> we're looking to support more devices, but that's work of the next weeks and months
<sebas> I'd love to have a new inexpensive device to support, and it's on the list of things to work on
<murthy> sebas: did you approach any phone makers? 
<sebas> murthy: not yet, too early, we're about a year away from end-user suitability
<sebas> I have to go for dinner now, if you have more question, you can drop me an email
 * sebas @kde.org
<murthy> sebas: sure, thanks. have a good one!
<sebas> murthy: cheers, will do
<mhall119> sebas: absolutely, ping me once you're back and recovered from travel and we'll see where our interests overlap
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-26
<apparle> The link http://www.plasma-mobile.com/ posted on kubuntu.org news article is not working. Not sure who to inform this.
<bshah> should be plasma-mobile.org
<apparle> Someone should fix it I guess...
<bshah> everyone will be sleeping I guess..
<bshah> apparle: I will poke people when they will wake up
<apparle> sure, thanks.
<apparle> being a ardent KDE/Kubuntu fan... I'm just pleased that this is happening :D
<sgclark> hi iall frameworks 5.12.0 vivid in frameworks-staging needs testing.
<Riddell> !testers | frameworks 5.12 in frameworks-staging for vivid
<ubottu> frameworks 5.12 in frameworks-staging for vivid: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<bshah> Riddell: www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-team-launches-plasma-mobile-references-images references to plasma-mobile.com which is wrong and should link to plasma-mobile.org
<bshah> someone here was mentioning it today morning
<Riddell> bshah: I just fixed it thanks
<bshah> cool..
<Riddell> mparillo: how about a wire article summing up the press coverage of mobile?
<ahoneybunn> Hello all!
<ahoneybunn> I'm putting a call out for sgclark from akademy for testing!
<ahoneybunn> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks
<ahoneybunn> all current testers and new are welcomed!
<mparillo> Riddell: I collected four so far: Two IT World articles, the KDEOK G+ post that came out early, and Sebas' blog post, and added them to the bottom of your wire post (still in draft). I will look for more today.
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> mparillo: links to reddit and hacker news too might be useful for their comments
<mparillo> We have been slashdotted
<Riddell> mparillo: ooh? 
<Riddell> slashdot isn't what it once was
<Riddell> but I do like this slashdot comment
<Riddell> "My cows are from France.
<Riddell> They go "Moi".
<Riddell> They are very self centered..."
<Riddell> mparillo: maybe lwn too if it gains and comments http://lwn.net/Articles/652439/
<ari-tczew> can you check if those changes are important for kubuntu-dev? I'm not sure if I can drop it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11941322/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> ahoneybun: ping
<soee_> valorie: ping
<soee> guys whoever want slack invite please send me your email, maybe tommorow i find some time to configure auto invites
<ari-tczew> soee: do not being to be sexist :P
<soee> ~.~
<santa_> Riddell: I have rebuilt libqapt here (both plain wily and wily + silo 16) apparently it builds fine, don't know yet why the in the wily upload ftbfs
<soee> i have configured slack team to allow to join anyone who has email under domain kubuntu.org
<Quintasan> Since when are we using slack?
<soee> we don't
<ahoneybun> soee: pong
<soee> ahoneybun: you should be able to join slack uing your @kubuntu.org e-mail or if you want to use different i can send you an invitation
<ahoneybun> thank you soee!
<yofel_> is it something we want to use?
<ahoneybun> I'm good with that
<soee> yofel: no idea, but for example Neos cms community uses is and its cool that is why i decided to try it for kubuntu
<soee> this is nothing official
<soee> just some tests
<mparillo> soee: my gmail user name is maparillo
<soee> mparillo: want an invite ?
<mparillo> If that is how we communicate, yes please.
<soee> mparillo: this is not how "we communicate" :) 
<soee> this is just a test 
<mparillo> OK, well, I can try to help with testing also.
<soee> mparillo: chekc gmail 
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with irc ? :-)
<soee> nothing ;)
<BluesKaj> i guess slack has it's virtues, but do we really need them 
<mparillo> BluesKaj: My complaint with IRC is that some channels are not logged, so I feel I need to keep my laptop running all the time or I have to figure out a bouncer to see what I missed. And if it is something that was said a week or so ago, then I am searching archives (inefficiently). What is nice about IRC is its low barrier to entry, so somebody can just pop in here and volunteer..
<yofel> right, the missing history is the big downside compared to many other conversation protocols. Which is why I don't really know anybody that still uses it outside of the linux world. With other people I usually talk over Jabber, Skype or Hangouts
<MichaelP> if goal for kubuntu 15.10 is plasma 5.4 why build it with same version as 15.04 ?
<yofel> same version of what? plasma?
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  I have a bouncer for you and they're on freenode Server: orion.trekweb.org Port: 5709, use SSL
<MichaelP> they both 5.2
<yofel> no, wily is on 5.3.2
<yofel> 5.4 isn't out yet I think?
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/07/26/plasma-mobile-images-by-kubuntu/
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  or rather they have a chat on freenode #trekweb i think
<santa_> Riddell: hey, I know what's wrong with libqapt and gstreamer
<Riddell> santa_: ooh well done
<Riddell> mparillo: tried quassel?
<MichaelP> i always thought you built from beta versions
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  aka #LayerBNC
<santa_> Riddell: but I don't have a patch; the problem is that the gst/config.h file was moved
<santa_> -rw-r--r-- root/root      4487 2015-06-24 22:50 ./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gstreamer-1.0/include/gst/gstconfig.h
<santa_> ↑ from debian's buildd
<santa_> it was previously on /usr/include/gstreamer-1.0 I presume
<yofel> MichaelP: we take whatever is available, which currently is 5.3.2 as there isn't even a 5.4 beta yet
<santa_> Riddell: so I guess the thing to do is patching cmake/modules/FindGStreamer.cmake from libqapt to find gstconfig.h in its new location
<MichaelP> yofel: ohh ok... 5.4 suppose to be augest 20th am i right
<yofel> right, if I got the correct schedule, beta should be out 11th
<MichaelP> ohh ok
<MichaelP> guess that the onething i like about arch... already 5.3.2... Qt 5.5
<MichaelP> is dolphin needing kde4 as a dep
<yofel> the current (15.04) version does I believe, the next version should be qt5
<MichaelP> i know with arck.. kdebase-dolphin witch brings in some of kde4 and kdeutils-ark brings in kde4
<MichaelP> arch not arck
<MichaelP> i noticed when i booted live usb of 15.10... the power settings was dead... like in the beginning of plasma5
<MichaelP> Think i'll install it... Give it a shot
<Riddell> mparillo: http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/2015/07/25/kde-lanza-su-plataforma-para-moviles-plasma-mobile/
<Ryoma721> hi
<Ryoma721> i have kubuntu 15.04, after suspend screen i cant write password
<Ryoma721> but works ctrl+alt+F2
<yofel> Ryoma721: #kubuntu for support please
<Ryoma721> mmm
<Ryoma721> the other day I was told to come here
<BluesKaj> Ryoma721,  that's because you had a devel type question
<BluesKaj> this question is not
<Darkwing> I think I just hit a particular nasty bug with Muon Update
<Darkwing> I'll be filling out a bug report but, I wanted to check if there was something I'm missing
<Darkwing> I have my system encrypted. Using muon update for system updates hangs at configuration because of the decrypting thing.
<Darkwing> Anyone else seen this?
<yofel> hm, I guess I could try this on my other notebook where I'm using full system encryption.. but the package manager shouldn't care about cryptfs if the volume is open..
<yofel> unless it's an issue with a package related to that maybe..
<yofel> at what point does it hang?
<Darkwing> Configuring systemd
<Darkwing> Been there for 15 minutes.
<yofel> yikes
<Darkwing> Need to run to the store so I'll check when I get back
<yofel> maybe check the dpkg term.log (/varlog/apt/term.log), that might tell you where exactly it's stuck
<yofel> or figure out what exactly it's running (or trying to) with pstree
<Darkwing> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/p3bwfawhy
<Darkwing> not finding /varlog
<Darkwing> or /var/log
<Darkwing> now it just showed up.
<Darkwing> yofel: dpkg.log https://paste.kde.org/plzitw6aa
<yofel> systemd-tty-ask
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> don't we have someking of GUI handler for that o.O?
<Darkwing> I thought there was 
<yofel> yeah, the only thing we have with that name is systemd-tty-ask-password-agent, but that should not be tty which can't possibly work here
<Darkwing> do you want me to fine a bug request for it?
<yofel> yes, the question is against what..
<yofel> there is systemd-ui, but that only has /usr/bin/systemd-gnome-ask-password-agent
<Darkwing> L/
<Darkwing> :/
<yofel> maybe file a bug against kubuntu-meta, we're missing something here (which might not even exist yet)
<Darkwing> yofel: term.log although we already identified the issue... sorta. https://paste.kde.org/p67aliis4
<Darkwing> I'll be back in a half hour or so.
<yofel> yeah, it's hanging asking for a password on a terminal that doesn't exist..
<Darkwing> Wasn't there an option once to view the terminal output?
<Darkwing> or, is that in Unity
<Darkwing> Wife runs unity so, I think I'm confusing the upgrade processes.
<yofel> dunno if there was..
<Darkwing> I remember clikcing on View Output and putting her password there.
<yofel> synaptic had it IIRC
<Darkwing> I'll be back at my laptop in a few.
<yofel> git-buildpackage: command not found
<yofel> did they seriously rename that into 'gbp buildpackage' ?!?
<ScottK> they did
<Darkwing> I'm back
<Darkwing> yofel: did we figure out what to report this against?
<yofel> Darkwing: no, I would say file it against kubuntu-meta and send a mail to the ML, maybe the others know something
<Darkwing> cups upgrades also request for cryptswap1
<Darkwing> This is interesting.
<Darkwing> yofel: to make things more fun, it's not a one password to rule them all
<Darkwing> Every time systemd plants the request it asks for a password
<yofel> -.-
<Darkwing> running in konsole
<Darkwing> I just "decrypted" it 10 times
<Darkwing> I'll draft a post to the devel ML
<ahoneybun> ScottK: don't know what?
<ScottK> What "You can cutegram aseman.co/en/products/cutegram" means.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> install Cutegram
<ahoneybun> written in QML and QT
<ScottK> Not in the archive though.
<ahoneybun> yea need the deb
<ahoneybun> from that site
<ScottK> Well, I don't typically install binaries from third party sources.
<ahoneybun> not sure of one in the repos
<soee> sgclark: would you be interested to add small jenkins configuration to https://build.kde.org/ so the builds will be reported on slack ?
<sgclark> soee: umm
<sgclark> soee: no clue how to implement that. And slightly unrelated to Kubuntu?
<soee> sgclark: isn't it related as its Plasma stuff etc ? (implementation is very easy)
<sgclark> I think Kubuntu CI would be more useful tbh
<soee> there is Kubuntu CI ?
<soee> i though it is the same
<sgclark> no
<soee> sgclark: ah i see now, ok if you could spend few minutes and have access to installing plugin in jenkins than add 10 lines of configuration it would be all to add notifications to slack
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-25
<DarinMiller> plasma still has a few bugs even in 5.7.2.  I don't have any 5.7.2 boxes running dual screen full time but the little testing I've done I sitll see bugs.
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey!
<tsimonq2> where do I report bugs in packages in the plasma-staging PPA
<tsimonq2> ?
<clivejo> here
<clivejo> staging-plasma PPA is our testing ground
<clivejo> tsimonq2: whats the bug?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so you know the Digital Clock Settings, right?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: strange, after fiddling about unplugging screens, its come back
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes
<tsimonq2> when I went to the Holidays tab, it complains about not having kholidays installed
<tsimonq2> clivejo: it's either a needed dep or the error needs to be handled better
<clivejo> looks like a packaging issue :)
<DarinMiller> clivejo: A plasmashell restart can (but not always) also fix those issues.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but I *am* only using plasma-desktop, not kubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> clivejo: maybe it's in the Kubuntu package?
<clivejo> try installing qml-module-org-kde-kholidays
 * clivejo bangs head off the desk
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you do that?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: E: Unable to locate package qml-module-org-kde-kholidays
<clivejo> have you staging-plasma PPA enabled and refreshed?
<tsimonq2> yep clivejo 
<clivejo> oh, sorry its part of apps!
<clivejo> thats handy!
<tsimonq2> huh?
<clivejo> on my system - qml-module-org-kde-kholidays is already the newest version (16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10).
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what PPAs do you have enabled?
<clivejo> currently staging-kdeapplications as Im testing them
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how dangerous of a PPA is that? XD
<tsimonq2> oh, if it's like staging-plasma but for apps, it should be okay, right?
<clivejo> good question!
 * tsimonq2 enables it and see what problems it causes :P
<clivejo> dont blame me if it fries your kittens
<tsimonq2> I won't
<tsimonq2> I'm running Yakkety, I kinda need to expect that things go wrong :P
<clivejo> but you are right, that is a bug
<clivejo> basically plasma-workspace needs to depend on qml-module-org-kde-kholidays
<tsimonq2> clivejo: if I wanted to fix it, what branch?
<tsimonq2> :D
<clivejo> it needs to go into yakkety_archive, but we also have to upload the new packages to staging
<tsimonq2> alright, so I make a PR against that?
<clivejo> you can see here that Neon have already picked it up
<clivejo> http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/tree/debian/control?h=Neon/unstable
<tsimonq2> how does Neon play into our ecosystem?
<clivejo> Neon are a KDE project now who publish the lastest KDE on Ubuntu LTS
<clivejo> they have their own CI called NCI
<clivejo> so they are ahead of us
<clivejo> debian on the other hand are behind us
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so if they update it, they aren't upstream?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes and no
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but I still need to update it then?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes, plasma-workspace needs updated to pull in those new Depends
<clivejo> you could add Neon as a remote and merge, but be very careful what you kept and replace
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but in the yakkety archive branch?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> someone will review it first
<tsimonq2> k doing now
<clivejo> also cantor needs fixed
<tsimonq2> again?
<tsimonq2> alright, after this
 * valorie is going to the cabin for a night or two, see y'all when I get back
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<valorie> so fantastic to see all this work getting done
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> wow busy busy
<clivejo> acheronuk: mind testing install of apps 16.04.3 on YY?
<tsimonq2> hey it's acheronuk :D
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do I need a dch entry?
<clivejo> yes, just brief what you are doing
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> ie adding new depends for plasma 5.7.2
<acheronuk> I have no YY VM at the moment. have to set anothe rup
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do I need to change the wording I already have? https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-workspace/+merge/301012
<tsimonq2> I'm running YY, what do you need, clivejo?
<clivejo> oh, ok, sorry thought you had a VM
<ahoneybun> yay finished
<acheronuk> I did, but it got a bit m,essed up and the snapshot points I had didn't help that much, so I trashed it
<clivejo> did you just add that one cause its missing?
<tsimonq2> ?
<acheronuk> going to try sleep again, but I could well be back!
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: were you talking to me when you asked: "did you just add that one cause its missing?" ?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> I noticed Neon have a dep on qml-module-qtqml-models2
<tsimonq2> I don't know what that's about
<clivejo> me neither
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but yeah, installing that package fixes my problem
<clivejo> nice one
<clivejo> ok merge pushed and new package uploaded to staging-plasma
<clivejo> tsimonq2: any issues installing apps ?
<clivejo> Im having issues with plasma-discover
<clivejo> I think its packagekit related
<clivejo> I need yofel's help with that
<tsimonq2> clivejo: same here
<clivejo> you could maybe poke around with that, see why its not installing
<clivejo> might be Qt 5.6.1 related
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I have a queue, cantor is next :P
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> but Im off to bed
<clivejo> just queueing you up :P
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo :)
<ahoneybun> night clivejo
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: hey! :D
<ahoneybun> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> fine, u
<tsimonq2> great :)
 * ahoneybun is about to throw YT into a firepi
<ahoneybun> *pit
<tsimonq2> I'm making a monster, I'm installing kubuntu-desktop into a Yakkety VM, then I'm enabling the staging-* PPAs, then the CI PPA
<ahoneybun> the CI?
<tsimonq2> I want to see if things crash and burn XD
<ahoneybun> really
<tsimonq2> yep
<ahoneybun> your twisted a bit
<tsimonq2> XD
<ahoneybun> YT keeps failing to process the video
<ahoneybun> it's a supported file type
<tsimonq2> D:
<ahoneybun> same video really as the podcast
<ahoneybun> just added a intro to it
<ahoneybun> going to try to rename it, maybe YT does not like "_"
<ahoneybun> and I'm mad at YT
<tsimonq2> plasma-workspace PR incoming!
<tsimonq2> oh noes I messed up baaaaaaad
<ahoneybun> ?
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-workspace/+merge/301014
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nope Rik's change log is for unstable
<tsimonq2> Clifford: well that's what I'm doing
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oh right see now
<tsimonq2> merging kubuntu_yakkety_archive -> kubuntu_stable -> kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> yeah :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I dont get the KCI merge feed on telegram
<tsimonq2> Clifford: when someone merges that, that's the last merge error on KCI! :D
<ahoneybun> is it?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I handled the rest
<ahoneybun> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: those aren't merge issues, those are other issues
<ahoneybun> mm I see
<tsimonq2> as soon as https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtwebengine.git/ works, it will fix a LOT of errors
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> thanks acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> np
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Problems sleeping?
<acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Me too
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Must be the weather
 * tsimonq2 throws a party, http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/ is empty! :D
<acheronuk> my sleep got a bit messed up with the hot weather we had in the UK, and it's still out of whack
<acheronuk> it seems
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: acheronuk clivejo https://youtu.be/Q1-ufK4dXms
<ahoneybun> just rendered the intro not the whole thing
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> wtf?
<ahoneybun> what?
<acheronuk> oh. you just explained
<ahoneybun> I kinda like it
<ahoneybun> maybe change the logo and different music
<ahoneybun> but just to try it out
<acheronuk> sounds like the intro to an outtakes reel to me
<acheronuk> Rick;s bloopers
<ahoneybun> it is a dubstep sound track lol
<ahoneybun> http://www.bensound.com/royalty-free-music
<ahoneybun> first song
<ahoneybun> it could be taken as a teleport
<acheronuk> ouch
<ahoneybun> since Rick likes to make it sound like he's taking you to Kubuntu world
 * acheronuk turns down volume!
<tsimonq2> XD
<ahoneybun> any feedback?
<ahoneybun> we also have slide for each section
<ahoneybun> well not for gaming but
<acheronuk> this is the last podcast?
<ahoneybun> well its #14
<ahoneybun> first 5 secs
<ahoneybun> with the intro in
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm trying to get the orig.tar.xz for Scarlett's qtwebengine, it's frustrating that I can't find it...
<acheronuk> don't think debian has actual sources uploaded for that yet?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: then what use is the git source? 
<acheronuk> I presume she has the tarball
<tsimonq2> where's she at?
<acheronuk> sources will be somwhere on the qt site
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yes but trying to use that is unsuccessful
<tsimonq2> trying again
<acheronuk> I can imagine it is unsuccessful, as she is "far from done"
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that's my goal right now, to make that successful, or at least as close as possible
<tsimonq2> (or at the very least I want to attempt it)
<acheronuk> worth a go
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that would probably fix half of the KCI errors
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> 137M source .xz for QtWebEngine
<acheronuk> nice!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: it needs a dependency that's in Debian's Git
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but not in the archive
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so I built it and I'm setting up a local archive so I can build this
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: complicated :P
<acheronuk> Qt rarely seems simple!
<tsimonq2> heh :P
<acheronuk> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libqt5webchannel-dev (>= 5.6.0~) which is a virtual package and is not provided by any available package
<acheronuk> I see
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: setting up a Debian archive is hard :P
<acheronuk> there is a custom pool hook for pbuilder I think?
<tsimonq2> I'm figuring it our
<tsimonq2> *out
<acheronuk> clivejo: apps upgrade on YY
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20833535/
<tsimonq2> D:
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm making progress :D
<acheronuk> great :)
<tsimonq2> it's just missing a bunch of deps
<tsimonq2> and I have to rebuild in sbuild every time, takes a while :/
<ahoneybun> do you have an SSD tsimonq2?
<acheronuk> clivejo: The following packages have unmet dependencies. python3-pyqt5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<tsimonq2> I didn't end up making the Debian archive, couldn't figure it out, so I just built and put it in the clean schroot :P
<tsimonq2> noooo ahoneybun I want one tho
<ahoneybun> my laptop has one
<ahoneybun> maybe I should move to YY on that
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do you have access to a LXC on linode yet?
<acheronuk> clivejo: language pack bustage http://paste.ubuntu.com/20833858/
<acheronuk> I reinstalled on an SSD 2 weeks ago :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: nope. not access to linode
<acheronuk> *no
<tsimonq2> any chance one of you can ship me one? D:
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> clive wanted to intercept mine from Amazon!
<ahoneybun> because grown man sending packaging to a minor is not weird at all
<ahoneybun> "but mom I'll go MUCH faster with it
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I have to say I've not seen so much green in here in a while
<ahoneybun> not anything bad to anyone
<tsimonq2> I live with my dad 100% of the time and he's fine with it
<acheronuk> It's a bit faster for pkg build, but not as much as you might think
<tsimonq2> hell, pleia2 shipped me stickers
<acheronuk> an SSD that is
<ahoneybun> she sent me stickers as well
<ahoneybun> waiting on mariogrip
<ahoneybun> now lol
<acheronuk> clivejo: plasma-discover http://paste.ubuntu.com/20834238/
<ahoneybun> mm no new release found
<acheronuk> clivejo: not a happy desktop after plasma and apps upgrade on YY http://i.imgur.com/6VgVIL1.png
<ahoneybun> looks like a bigger issue then kicker lol
<acheronuk> roll back that VM and try again I think!
<acheronuk> clivejo: adding plasma and apps together http://paste.ubuntu.com/20835899/
<acheronuk> clivejo: that is better. works when adding both ppa at the same time.
<acheronuk> oddly, starts with Plastik window decorations, but Breeze is there in the options
<acheronuk> :D http://i.imgur.com/N1W6u8U.png
<ahoneybun> so I need 16.10 to get 5.7
<acheronuk> clivejo: other comments and pastes from before show same issues, i.e. langage packs, pyqt5, discover etc
<ahoneybun> though my nvidia stuff could cause issues
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: 5.7 will come for XX
<ahoneybun> oh crap\
<ahoneybun> well I started it kinda
<ahoneybun> well I broke it
<ahoneybun> damn
<acheronuk> :(
<ahoneybun> what I did was remove some sources
<ahoneybun> which was bad
<ahoneybun> fixable with a xenial source.list
<acheronuk> makes sense if you aborted it quick enough
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> added them back
<ahoneybun> thanks Google
<ahoneybun> going though with it for real
<ahoneybun> so 10mins to download it
<ahoneybun> maybe 30-45mins to work
<ahoneybun> things are moving acheronuk
<ahoneybun> kde-spectacle is not installed 
<ahoneybun> so kubuntu-desktop is left unconfigured
<ahoneybun> yay endless loop
<ahoneybun> wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<ahoneybun> the heck is going on 
<ahoneybun> that was a bad idea
<acheronuk> I haven't tried an upgrade
<ahoneybun> yea bad idea
<ahoneybun> making a Ubuntu usb drive atm
<ahoneybun> with 16.04
<acheronuk> 08:20:09 E: Error uploading file.
<acheronuk> 08:21:09 \t\t !!!!!!!!!! dput failed two times !!!!!!!!!!
<acheronuk> 08:21:09 chown -R jenkins:jenkins /var/lib/jenkins/workspaces/yakkety/unstable/kwordquiz
<acheronuk> Getting a lot of that ^^^ on CI
<yofel> sitter: did you ever see ^ in the past?
<tsimonq2> yofel \o/
<acheronuk> 08:20:08 Host key verification failed.
<acheronuk> 08:20:08 
<acheronuk> 08:20:08 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<acheronuk> 08:20:08 E: Error uploading file.
<acheronuk> 08:21:08 \t\t !!!!!!!!!! dput failed two times !!!!!!!!!!
<acheronuk> 08:21:08 chown -R jenkins:jenkins /var/lib/jenkins/workspaces/yakkety/unstable/klettres
<sitter> yofel: guess launchpad doesn't wanna play (:
<acheronuk> just on lindode?
<yofel> sitter: yeah, but did you ever get that? Or is that even more random launchpad behavior
 * yofel is tempted to install a jenkins auto-retry-failures plugin..
<yofel> or is launchpad crapping out because I'm doing too many concurrent uploads...
 * yofel would like to know what the actual error is
<sitter> yofel: you'll want to talk to wgrant, I couldn't possibly say. the tooling does a second try after some sleeping already, so it is somewhat unlikely that this is purposeful behavior from launchpad
<yofel> host key verification failed is nonsense, the containers don't even have any entries in known_hosts, which is why the working builds have
<yofel> 08:15:49 Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '91.189.95.83' to the list of known hosts.
<jussi> o/
<yofel> it's a jussi :O
<yofel> o/
<jussi> hello yofel
<jussi> long time no speak
<yofel> sitter: ok, I was just curious if you knew that
<yofel> indeed :)
<sitter> yofel: verification fail makes sense if launchpad closes the ssh session before negoation completes
<yofel> sitter: on river, is jenkins running in lxc or something like that? I a) am not sure if I can upgrade docker without breaking everything and b) I don't understand where the apt-cache is located. 10.0.3.1 is lxcbr0, but there seems to be no container?
<jussi> yofel: How are things in yofel land?
<yofel> sitter: hm, ok
<yofel> jussi: personally I'm rather well, kubuntu is getting better again as well ;)
<jussi> yofel: ok, good :) 
<sitter> yofel: jenkins runs native
<sitter> apt-cache is where it always should be ;)
<jussi> oh fun, I just found a bug in youtube-dl :(
<yofel> oh ok, then I guess I was just too confused to see the obvious...
<jussi> anyone know whats happening here? http://pastebin.com/21uFBww9
<yofel> sitter: another thing, in deploy_in_container.rake, you run bundler in --local mode - but where is it supposed to find the gems? I removed that for now to get it to work... but that doesn't feel nice
<sitter> yofel: mgmt_tooling caches all gems. then again I think you don't use that job
<yofel> oh ok
<yofel> sitter: well, not using it because it's not a matrix job, I'll have to reconfigure that and some others
<yofel> but ok, then I'll work on that
<yofel> thanks!
<sitter> matrix job for nodes? if you had nodes what should happen is: tooling clone -> test -> bundles everything into cache -> tars -> archives -> triggers deployment job -> deployment is matrix unarchiving the tooling tar (including all gems) per node -> runs deploy_in shell script
<sitter> point being you want deployment to not ever fail unless unavoidable (like say new docker image can't be built because yakkety has broken dependencies or something)
<yofel> sitter: I saw no deploy job? So I did that by hand. The only matrix job right now is mgmt_docker
<acheronuk> Would be nice in the FIX lists on CI to be able to see whether last failure was the executor/upload, and which were genuine LP build errors
<sitter> yofel: because mgmt_tooling did the deploy what with only having one node
<yofel> sitter: ah ok, so I did get this right that tooling needs to be a matrix job
<yofel> ah no wait
<sitter> yofel: http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_tooling_progenitor/ (clone & bundle & tar) -> http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_tooling_test/ (runs test and metrics) -> http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_tooling_test/ (deploys tooling on all nodes) -> http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_docker/ (creates/deploys docker images on all nodes)
<yofel> ok great
<sitter> third link should be http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/ :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'm making slow progress on (attempting to) get(ting) qtwebengine working, missing a looooooooot of dependencies that I have to resolve before I even get to code...
<sitter> yofel: you want at least one matrix that is going to a) rake deploy (as defined in Rakefile) which deploys the tooling for the host (i.e. puts it into ~/tooling/) it runs on b) after that runs ~/tooling/mgmt/docker.rb which will deploy the staged tooling into new/updated images via the deploy_in shell script for bootstrapping and later deploy_in.rake
<yofel> ack
<sitter> how you structure this specifically is up to you of course. you could simply use the mci templates to implement the same as there
<sitter> it's probably a bit over engineered for kci
<yofel> splitting mgmt_tooling into tooling+deploy will proably be enough for me
<yofel> *probably
<yofel> tsimonq2: are you basing that on the debian work? They are working on qtwebchannel / qtwebengine. But I don't know how far they got. You can find them in #debian-qt-kde@irc.oftc.net
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'm working on the Debian git branches, yes
<tsimonq2> and ooh! okay
<yofel> tsimonq2: specifically talk to hefee
<tsimonq2> yofel: doing that will probably fix a lot of errors
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: is he/she in a European or US time zone?
<yofel> tsimonq2: europe AFAIK
<yofel> and he 
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> yofel: getting good responses! \o/ :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: great :)
<soee> mamarley: did you tested 5.7 on Xenial maybe ?
<mamarley> soee: Not yet, sorry.  Is it ready?
<soee> mamarley: clivejo said that yes - it requires testing
<soee> i will be doing tests later at home
 * mamarley starts KVM.
<soee> mamarley: report if it wants to remove any packages etc.
<soee> this monday is sponsored by letter G like GREEN :)
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> XD
<jimarvan> hello
<acheronuk> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its not ready on xenial just needs install testing
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Plasma 5.7.2 has depends on apps 16.04.3
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can someone look into why packagekit won't install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> On yakkety
<tsimonq2> let's see
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And yes, need to enable both plasma and app staging to test plasma5.7.2 due to those cross deps
<tsimonq2> packagekit installs fine on my Yakkety system with both apps and plasma staging PPA installed
<yofel> discover might be depending on packagekit from -proposed, which is stuck there
<tsimonq2> oh let's see
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yofel but discover has been rebuild on Qt5.6.1 in staging apps. Don't the staging ppas have proposed enabled?
<tsimonq2> builds correctly, /me consults https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> weird, it's a valid candidate
<yofel> the installability checks fail
<tsimonq2> yofel: is there a link to results somewhere that I'm not seeing on the above page?
<yofel> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt -> look for "Trying easy from autohinter: aptdaemon/1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu15 deja-dup/34.2-0ubuntu2 packagekit/1.1.1-1ubuntu1 pk-update-icon/2.0.0-1build1
<yofel> "
<tsimonq2> thanks
 * tsimonq2 tests in a VM
<acheronuk> plasma-discover : Depends: packagekit (>= 1.0)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I know, we're waiting on the proposed migration and I'm trying to figure that out now
<yofel> tsimonq2: do you know how to read britney output?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: didn't check last posts. whoops
<tsimonq2> yofel: no clue whatsoever
<yofel> tsimonq2: do you know what britney is? ^^
<tsimonq2> yes I know what it is
<tsimonq2> I'm reading w.u.c/ProposedMigration now
<yofel> ok, I'll let you read that then, that explains most of it
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> clivejo: did an apps/plasma YY upgrade test in a VM this morning http://paste.ubuntu.com/20835899/
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> thought python3-pyqt5 was fixed
<acheronuk>  langage packs, pyqt5 uninstallable. discover, the probs we know
<clivejo> but the rebuild of pyqt5 solved a lot of those on my install
<clivejo> why isnt it doing the same on yours
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<acheronuk>  python3-pyqt5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<acheronuk> apt-cache policy python3-pyqt5
<acheronuk> python3-pyqt5:
<acheronuk>   Installed: (none)
<acheronuk>   Candidate: 5.6+dfsg-1
<acheronuk>   Version table:
<acheronuk>      5.6+dfsg-1 500
<acheronuk>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe amd64 Packages
<clivejo> ah, it was in apps staging before the great wipe
<jimarvan> the great wipe? :O
<acheronuk> makes sense
<clivejo> yes, it was so sad jim
<jimarvan> :(
<acheronuk> it was a 'lemon fresh' wipe though
<clivejo> many perished
<jimarvan> :/
<clivejo> including poor pyqt it seems
<acheronuk> mostly germs
<jimarvan> lol
<jimarvan> old versions and such?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I got my laptop back, so I'm part of the conversation time line again here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just saying h
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> i
<tsimonq2> hey it's Rick! \o/
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> o/
<jimarvan> hey :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Im better now I have my laptop back, with my Telegram link here
<tsimonq2> yay :)
<acheronuk> cervisia needs it's packaging porting to KF5
<acheronuk> if tsimonq2 is busy and doesn't want it, I'll do it later
 * tsimonq2 raises his hand
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what needs to be done?
<acheronuk> pacaging done so it builds :P
<acheronuk> *packaging
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274886983/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.cervisia_4%3A16.04.3+p16.04+git20160725.0014-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: but it's more that just adding ECM deps ^^^
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> acheronuk: when these build and piublish, will you test please?  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=pyqt&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: probably symbols as well?
<tsimonq2> re: packagekit, I couldn't figure it out
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: have a look at that and the packaging and see what YOU think
<tsimonq2> alright acheronuk 
<acheronuk> the clues are out there.....
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how did you get on with cantor?
<yofel> acheronuk: don't forget the build system namespace version
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: or you could just pinch Neon's packaging :P
<acheronuk> yofel: did I? 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: wasn't the method if it didn't show an -- Installing: line and the file was missing it could be safely removed
<tsimonq2> clivejo: or am I wrong?
<yofel> acheronuk: I didn't check, it's just a really common mistake
<acheronuk> yofel: oh, right!
<clivejo> tsimonq2: that package has a few problems in it, which is why I wanted you to do it ;)
<clivejo> the lib version has changed
<tsimonq2> will do clivejo 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: cantor goes first, then cervisia :)
<yofel> tsimonq2: if you look at the architecture lists on the output page, britney tells you "these packages would become uninstallable if the new versions go to release and their old versions get deleted". Until that list isn't equal or smaller than the current state in release, britney will refuse to migrate them
<yofel> and as this is a multi-package migration, it's a bit complex
<tsimonq2> yofel: I see that, but I couldn't figure out what the common issue
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> nvm me then ^^
<clivejo> yofel: did you see Mirv's conversation?
<yofel> yesterday yes
<clivejo> happy with that?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I will test pqyqt5 once published
<yofel> yes. Regarding out pages: I simply feel no motivation to do them, then do them *again* after qt 5.6.1 is up
<yofel> *our packages
<clivejo> best way for us to deal is get Qt5.6.1 into archive and then clean up?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: there's more to it, but I'm not seeing it, do I just need to add the libraries listed as Installing: ?
<yofel> yes, preferably
<Mirv> tomorrow is my current plan
<clivejo> Mirv: :)
<clivejo> o/
<yofel> Mirv: are there any chances of qtwebchannel and qtwebengine making it into yakkety if hefee and simon get them done soon?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: because there's three different libraries listed there, and two of them are in the install file
<clivejo> are you sure they are different?
<mamarley> clivejo: Regarding testing 5.7 on Xenial, attempting to install wants kde-l10n-engb, language-pack-kde-en, and python3-pyqt5 (with related dependencies) to be removed.
<clivejo> could they be sym links?
<clivejo> mamarley: I know about the kde-l10n thats on the to-do list
<clivejo> pyqt5 is building in plasma-staging so when it publishes that should be resolved
<Mirv> yofel: sure if those get to Debian it's no problem to sync them (or even without Debian as long as archive admins are happy with them)
<yofel> Mirv: ok, thanks
<mamarley> clivejo: OK, cool.  soee asked me to test and let you know, so I did. :)
<yofel> then we'll wait with apps 16.08 a bit until we know more
<clivejo> mamarley: thanks
<yofel> (otherwise we would have to cut out pim*)
<clivejo> yofel: BTW I uploaded kde4libs to KCI unstable as a temp measure
<acheronuk> clivejo: on XX Missing build dependencies: python-sip-dev (>= 4.18), python3-sip-dev (>= 4.18)
<yofel> clivejo: thanks
<clivejo> acheronuk: yuck
<yofel> can you try to use the old pyqt5 on X?
<clivejo> could be bigger job backporting to XX than thought
<yofel> backporting sip isn't particulary fun..
<yofel> though usually not impossible
<clivejo> wonders how Neon managed it
<yofel> true, wanna check? ^^
<mamarley> clivejo: After installing, everything seems to work though (besides the stuff that got removed).  Good job!
<clivejo> mamarley: very much a team effort :)
<acheronuk> looks like Neon still have build of 5.5.1?
<mamarley> clivejo: acheronuk: yofel:  Good job! :)
<clivejo> building on the shoulders of gaints
<clivejo> tsimonq2 deserves a mention too!
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Good job!
<clivejo> hes been fixing packages left right and centre
<tsimonq2> thanks y'all :D
<mamarley> (Sorry, I can't always keep up with who is doing what.)
<clivejo> mamarley: best just to say thanks team!
<clivejo> so noone feels left out!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I don't know if you saw (I forget who I say what to sometimes) but except for one package, http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/ has been emptied! :D
<clivejo> I noticed ;)
<tsimonq2> an unbelievable amount of packages will be fixed once this uploads
<tsimonq2> (the work I'm doing with hefee)
<clivejo> I need to read that log (sometime)
<acheronuk> it would also let us do the full release of the next kdeappa
<acheronuk> *kdeapps
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you slept?
<acheronuk> clivejo: a bit. enough
<clivejo> is it still warm there?
<acheronuk> about 20C, so comfortable now
<tsimonq2> yofel: the archive admins will (most likely) be okay with new packages until Feature Freeze on Aug. 18
<tsimonq2> yofel: so that answers what you said earlier :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> clivejo: on YY python3-pyqt5 installed ok, and I was then able to re-install apport-kde, apturl-kde, kubuntu-driver-manager, kubuntu-notification-helper and software-properties-kde
 * yofel realizes that apps master now tracks 16.12
<yofel> clivejo: do you think it's worth to save the current apps ci state into kubuntu_stable? So we can base our 16.08 on that?
<yofel> I really need to get stable working again :S
<acheronuk> yofel: do I/we need to hold off doing anything? i.e. KF5 packaging for cervisia etc? I did kdf -> KF5 earlier not thinking about that!
<yofel> acheronuk: no, this is about apps/* - plasma and FW we already have the versions in _archive that we indend to ship
<yofel> well, fw we might update, but then fixing CI is really worth it
<yofel> acheronuk: problem with apps is, I don't know when those ports happened
<yofel> so go ahead and do your work 
<yofel> we can figure stuff out later
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. I checked in kde git to see what they had done, but didn't notw the timing either
<acheronuk> *note
<yofel> acheronuk: actually, check the Applications/15.08 branch, then you'll know if it's fine or not
<yofel> *16.08
<acheronuk> yesp, that is what I'm going to take a look at
<yofel> great :)
 * acheronuk blames his keyboard today. grr @ typos
<acheronuk> ok. looks like both kdf and cervisa where ported for 16.08
<acheronuk> phew!
<yofel> ok, the akonadi change I did earlier was for 16.12 I believe, but not harmful for 16.08
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm OK with that
<yofel> lets wait until the evening so we can get a bit more work done, then I'll work on the CI again
<yofel> first thing I'll add is a retry-after-failure plugin so jenkins auto-retries failure (somewhat like: run>fail>wait 5 min>fail>10min>fail>15min>fail permanently). That should make the failure list more realistic short-term, even if it's ugly
<yofel> then I guess looking at making stable work again should be next...
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.2-4-gd109c90 * Harald Sitter: utils (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> fix incorrect markup usage
<pursuivant> since kf5 kuit markup needs to be run through xi18n* rather than i18n*
<pursuivant> (this really should have a build-time check in ki18n... fixing this crap
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/d109c90d9deb6ff7f2e18f1244801da098916d4f
<clivejo> sorry was away for a bit
<yofel> clivejo: on a different topic: can you explain the usecase of xenial unstable to me?
<clivejo> I dont know why those branches are there
<clivejo> why do we need distro_unstable?
<yofel> I mean the builds. Currently they build from kubuntu_unstable as well, but I don't see any workflow where they would ever get used?
<clivejo> sorry, I think Im misunderstanding the question
<yofel> yakkety unstable, obvious. yakkety stable, obvious. stable_series stable, useful for bugfix releases (e.g. plasma LTS), but stable_series unstable?!?
<yofel> I mean, in what situation would you use the xenial unstable builds?
<yofel> or hm, they give information about backportability
<clivejo> Id use it to judge problems Id encounter backporting to Xenial
<yofel> ok, that's what I missed in my thought process. ok
<clivejo> if we had Qt on KCI, it would have shown up the issues with sip
<tsimonq2> yofel: if I have a package, how do I generate the symbols file when I don't know where the library resides? The docs say: "The above commands should be invoked from the top level directory of your package's source after having build the package and before cleaning (so that debian/libfoo1/usr/lib/libfoo.so.1 exists). "symbols.amd64" is the filename of the intermediate symbols file that will be gener
<tsimonq2> ated by pkgkde-gensymbols." but I don't know what "after having build the package and before cleaning" means
<yofel> tsimonq2: it means in the build folder after a successful build, while all the temporary debhelper/dpkg data is still there
<clivejo> and sometimes we need to backport 3rd party packages to make a succussful backport
<clivejo> libdrumstick will need backported to xenial, so that the new app minuet will build on X
 * yofel isn't convinced that having Qt in kci makes sense
<clivejo> if KCI was working correctly, it should flag that
<yofel> right
<clivejo> just trying to think on example I know about
<clivejo> of why unstable on xenial is useful to have
<yofel> well, it would flag it as "xenial unstable FAILURE"
<clivejo> if everything was wroking
<clivejo> in theory it would make backporting easier, as we would know about issues in advantage of doing the backport
<clivejo> forward planning so to speak
<yofel> right
<clivejo> spread the workload, rather than the big bang approach
<tsimonq2> yofel: do you know if I can do that with sbuild? how can I catch it at that stage?
<yofel> tsimonq2: I don't. I use pbuilder with a hook that drops me into a shell post-build
<tsimonq2> yofel: ooh how do I configure that?
<clivejo> but as for stable on xenial, Im at a lose to find a use for that?
<clivejo> cant see the bigger picture
<clivejo> loss even
<yofel> clivejo: bugfix release SRUs - which we currently don't have. So that's probably something to selectively enable/disable
<yofel> if it's actually worth it
<yofel> probably only for plasma
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> sorry my brain is elsewhere at the moment
<yofel> with plasma LTS for kubuntu 18.04 it'll become relevant
<yofel> again
<clivejo> people are mapping Pokestops on OSM *cries*
<yofel> rofl
<clivejo> as if we dont have enough rubbish with "Big Daves House" and other strangeness people be up to!
<tsimonq2> yofel: how did you configure pbuilder like that?
<yofel> tsimonq2: make yourself a pbuilder setup configuring the pbuilder hook directory, then put http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/view/head:/C10shell into there, rename it to B10shell and make sure it's executable
<yofel> you might as well use all our hooks ;)
<tsimonq2> great thanks :)
<yofel> C10shell will run on failure, B* on success
<clivejo> https://www.openstreetmap.org/node/4318912590
<clivejo> a tourist attraction!
 * clivejo curses
<clivejo> yofel: do you have the kde-l10n packaging guide to hand?
<tsimonq2> yofel: but I don't just want it when it fails
<clivejo> I can never find it
<tsimonq2> yofel: I want it all the time
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes, so cp C10shell to B10shell, or just symlink it
<tsimonq2> alright thanks
<yofel> clivejo: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide (google for kubuntu l10n, then on the linked wiki page there's a link to that)
 * clivejo wonders if he could do the kde-l10n on linode
<yofel> urgh, you'll have to wait a bit with that
<yofel> I didn't finish restoring the packaging env
<clivejo> you torturing it again?
<yofel> so all I could give you is a bare xenial container
<yofel> if that helps you?
<clivejo> it ok, it can wait
<clivejo> did you backup my settings
<yofel> I did back up 'kde-apps', yes
<acheronuk> "If we are in the middle of an update, Launchpad will be back in a couple of minutes."
<acheronuk> if it's not one thing it's another!
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'm frustrated, I couldn't get pbuilder to work, and I just want to do it like the instructions say
<yofel> tsimonq2: then just do it by hand: make a deboostrap chroot, install the build-deps, debuild
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> WoW it's busy busy time in here today 😃
<tsimonq2> o/ Rick
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Lots of action going on 😃
<Mirv> ok Qt Creator 4.0.2 upgrade done, tomorrow: Qt 5.6.1 (if nothing pops up)
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> interesting: https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/07/23/intel-graphics-gen4-and-newer-now-defaults-to-modesetting-driver-on-x/
<acheronuk> :D
<yofel> if that means less buggy intel, I'm happy
<acheronuk> yofel: I saw that. 
<acheronuk> I had to report several bugs to Chris Wilson/intel-gfx when my intel laptop was my main machine
<yofel> my optimus notebook uses the nvidia shipped intel driver. When I initially installed kubuntu, the archive driver was barely functional...
<tsimonq2> yofel: generating symbols, should I specify libQt5WebChannel.so.5, libQt5WebChannel.so.5.6, or libQt5WebChannel.so.5.6.1?
<yofel> tsimonq2: the first
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright
<tsimonq2> yofel: and then the version I specify is the same as in the debian/changelog file or the same as the orig.tar.xz version?
<yofel> uh, now I need to look at the docs, sec
<yofel> tsimonq2: latter (i.e. the same as you would pass batchpatch)
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright
<tsimonq2> yofel: does this look good? https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/qtwebchannel/commit/?id=2eee915b516ff5e79e37e6e21a44189f972f4f28
<yofel> tsimonq2: looks ok to me
<yofel> tsimonq2: actually no
<yofel> that libfoo1 in line 2 is wrong
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<yofel> that should say libqt5webchannel5
<yofel> I think
<tsimonq2> yofel: how about now? https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/qtwebchannel/commit/?id=c5f64da2863d3c1879c72c0553cf96e911539300
<yofel> looks ok to me. The Qt version namespaces at the top I'm not familiar with
<tsimonq2> great :)
<yofel> hm, I forgot that you could indeed just extract the debs to get the library files...
 * yofel makes a mental note
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> has anyone tried to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's going to be a BIG upgrade
<jimarvan> :S
<jimarvan> I wouldn't even dare tbh
<dirtside> I've had bad enough experiences trying to upgrade from one major version to another in the past; it's simpler to just reinstall anew and migrate my home dir.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> personally I would not recommand it
<acheronuk> I did vivid -> wily -> xenial in 1 day, and that was bad enough
<tsimonq2> O___O
<mamarley> I may or may not just change "xenial" to "yakkety" in /etc/apt/source.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* (where applicable) and do a normal upgrade with Synaptic…
<clivejo> mamarley: when you put in an SD, USB or disc does Plasma 5.7.2 pop a window telling you?  and if so, what does it do when you click on the device you just inserted?
<clivejo> in YY
<BluesKaj> mamarley, sudo release-upgrade -d ?
<BluesKaj> oops  sudo do-release-upgrade -d , rather
<BluesKaj> mamarley,^
<mamarley> BluesKaj: No, just a regular upgrade in Synaptic.  I don't recommend others do it though; it may break your system.
<mamarley> clivejo: Just a sec, let me see if I can find a USB stick somewhere around here…
<mamarley> clivejo: Sorry, there are no USB sticks in this vicinity.  I will try that once I get home.
<BluesKaj> mamarley,   I used sed to change sources.list waaay back in the winter sometime ,  sudo sed -i 's/xenial/yakkety/' /etc/apt/sources.list 
<BluesKaj> then updated and upgraded
<mamarley> Yep, that's what I do, mainly so I don't have all my PPA packages downgraded and then have to go re-enable and upgrade them again.
<BluesKaj> well. it does work if there's no devel release available officially 
<BluesKaj> wow, 2 in a row :-)
<yofel> ahoneybun: I did once. Can work, I believe I even tested that at release time, but I wouldn't rely on it. You'll loose all your desktop settings anyway
<yofel> ahoneybun: OTOH, if you do run into problems we can try fixing those ;)
<BluesKaj> Konversation has socks5 proxy server options that seem useless ..the proxy just gets ignored somehow 
<jimarvan> i see the fixing goes very well lately
<jimarvan> what have you done?
<jimarvan> :D
<BluesKaj> I have access to a proxy server that works well on qbittorrent, but the same settings on konversation have no effect whatsoever
<BluesKaj> google and duck duck go  and other searches have nothing about this except how to "tor "
<acheronuk> jimarvan: fixes? a new keen volunteer tsimonq2. nervous energy on my part from lack sleep :P. and everyone else of course
<jimarvan> :D
<Sho_> I can try it some time, I have a socks5 proxy set up
<jimarvan> going for training, see ya later :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: been up for almost 24 hours, I want to sleep, but there's an Ubuntu On Air session in less than a half an hour that I need to do
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but yeah, I've just been plowing through those
<tsimonq2> :P
 * yofel keeps poking tsimonq2 to keep him awake
<tsimonq2> I'm fine lol
<yofel> ;P
<tsimonq2> yofel: drinking game: watch the Ubuntu On Air session and drink every time I yawn
<tsimonq2> XD
<yofel> uh, rather not XD
<tsimonq2> finally! all done! sleep for me, o/
<yofel> nini :)
<clivejo> yofel: how do I setup a LP trigger
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Either through the web ui, or if the branch is in kubuntu packaging, use the script in kubuntu-dev-tools
<clivejo> yofel is there a secret needed?
<claydoh> silly question: how is the qt version in 16.04 affectng things there? 
 * claydoh should know but doesn't
<clivejo> means we have a lot more work to backport Plasma 5.7 as it requires Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> and there wont be official Qt5.6.1 on XX for a while yet
<clivejo> if at all :/
<claydoh> ouch
<acheronuk> we have it readying in the staging for backports
<claydoh> and for obvious reasons we aren't providing updated qt
<acheronuk> backport-ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Clive: no secret. But a long trigger url
<clivejo> acheronuk here has been backporting a test build of it, which is working very nicely!
<acheronuk> but, if people eventually use that backport from a ppa, it will be on them
<claydoh> there actually is a peron in the forum nearly demanding a two week turnover for things, and just where is his applications 16.04.1  packages?
<claydoh> well, I read it as demanding :)
<acheronuk> claydoh: I saw that!
 * claydoh forgets to thank acheronuk for visiting kfn ;)
<claydoh> it is noce to see some crossover
<claydoh> between dev land and user-land, scary as that can be for everyone
<claydoh> nice to see, rather
<acheronuk> claydoh: I like forum stuff, so it's familiar to me
<claydoh> +1
<acheronuk> claydoh: thought I've had to bite my tongue
<acheronuk> *though
<claydoh> acheronuk: why?
<acheronuk> that Q today for one
<claydoh> it is laiud back there, I try to make sure it stays that way, as does everyone else
<claydoh> laid back, rather
<acheronuk> it needs be nothing more, and that is good
<claydoh> feel free to voice an opinion, unless you think you would get hot headed for some reason
<acheronuk> believe me, if I really want to, I will!
<claydoh> ;)
<clivejo> tell him to come and help!
<claydoh> you can tell the overall tone of the forum by how we have responded in that thread. And yes, I held back myself
<clivejo> what forum is it?
<claydoh> kubuntuforums.net
<clivejo> who runs that?
<santa_> good evening everyone
<claydoh> a dude named Open Source, I am a mod/admin there since 2006
<clivejo> hi santa_
<claydoh> but really myself and SnowHog actually run it, though it doesn't ake much to do
<acheronuk> clivejo: I gave hime links to the dojo and to donate to kubuntu ;) to 'hurry things up'
<clivejo> just seen a dirty big ad banner
<clivejo> have you a link to the post?
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70160-Plasma-5-6-x-when&p=390649&viewfull=1#post390649
<claydoh> awe, just sign up there already clivejo :D
<claydoh> get rid of the ads for free
<clivejo> I think Im on it
<clivejo> somewhere
<clivejo> god knows what the password is
<claydoh> yes you are, I can send you a password recovery link if you'd like
<clivejo> let me check my vault
<clivejo> Im reading this 
<clivejo> are you greygeek?
<claydoh> clivejo: nope I am me, claydoh same as here
<claydoh> I am a bit younger lol
<claydoh> tho the grey is expanding
<acheronuk> I think claydoh is claydoh
<clivejo> Im in"!
<acheronuk> unless there is subterfuge
<clivejo> can I point him to Neon?
<claydoh> acheronuk: no ive been claydoh since 1973 ish
<ahoneybun> Neon!
<claydoh> clivejo: he already has been pointed there
<clivejo> ah yes
<ahoneybun> why are people in Kubuntu pointing people to Neon?
<clivejo> cause he wants it yesterday#
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: and it is new and shiny. to them anyway
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun dislikes Neon
<clivejo> what has Neon done on Mr Honeybun?
<ahoneybun> left us
<clivejo> thats the Linux world
<clivejo> forks, of forks, of forks
<clivejo> gives us more choice and freedom
<ahoneybun> also left us high and dry
<genii> Divides and conquers
<claydoh> we aren't distro snobs or haters on the forum thank goodness
<claydoh> tho I was the only "no" votr there on adding a Neon section
<acheronuk> if you don't have one, it will just pollute other threads and sections (more)
<claydoh> we hyave too many sections, and sub-sections which is my pet peeve and popular demand keeps me from getting rid of lol
<acheronuk> always the way with forums. they are hard to balance like that
<claydoh> yup
<santa_> talking about the topic, what's the blocker? qt?
<santa_> how many people we have here with permissions to upload to archive?
<santa_> just want to catch up after my long abscence here
<acheronuk> The Qt maintainer is uploading Qt 5.6.1 for YY tomorrow I think to the main archive?
<acheronuk> so can then build against that rather than my version
<acheronuk> don't think yofel wanted to upload anything else until that was done and ironed out?
<santa_> Mirv: ↑ is this right? do you have a ppa with a pre-release of the upcoming qt packages?
<acheronuk> santa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages
<santa_> ok
<clivejo> awww, I dont have a signature
 * acheronuk goes to put '2 week turnaround' onto trello todo for clivejo
<santa_> reboot
<yofel> clivejo: got your trigger set up?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> I moved muon to LP
<clivejo> updated the git in KCI
<clivejo> and copied a job for yakkety
<yofel> hm, looks about right
<yofel> uh, let me rather do a proper job refresh
<yofel> needs to be added to kci.yaml anyway or the job would vanish
<yofel> I think
<clivejo> could you add muon and kdeconnect to the daily build queue
<yofel> updating
<yofel> clivejo: done
<yofel> hm, why does that have its own category...
<clivejo> dunno
<yofel> kdeconnect was also already there
<clivejo> was thinking of renaming it to misc kde stuff
<clivejo> but dont think theres a way to list the packages in it
<clivejo> can we get rid?
<yofel> of?
<clivejo> the muon tab/category
<yofel> sure, the builds are listed in the other views
<clivejo> it shows up in the xenial and yakkety lists
<clivejo> gone
<mamarley> clivejo: You asked me about the Device Notifier thing earlier?  I just tried it and it appears to work properly.  It pops up when I plug a USB stick and Dolphin comes up when I click on the device.
<clivejo> it opens dolphin
<clivejo> mine doesnt :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: in YY?
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> when I attatched the vboxadditions iso to my yy VM this morning, it triggerd the popup ok
<acheronuk> clicking opened the iso contents in dolphin as well
<clivejo> weird, sometimes it pops up about KIO
<clivejo> I just put in an SD card and its working
<clivejo> claydoh can you enable my signature?
<claydoh> clivejo: lemme look
<acheronuk> !cookies 
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
 * clivejo is still waiting for his cookies
<acheronuk> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * acheronuk ** hides **
<claydoh> clivejo: you should be able to have one, you only need 3 posts before being allowed to
<acheronuk> clivejo: did it not let you edit?
<clivejo> I added one
<clivejo> but not showing up
<claydoh>  Did you ediot  it here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/profile.php?do=editsignature
<clivejo> yup
<claydoh> nothing is showing in the admin panel for you there
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you click preview instead of save maybe?
<claydoh> I can copypasta the text if you can paste it somewhere, can't find the setting yet but mybe we turned off html in sigs? 
<claydoh> nope it is enablred
<clivejo> its three lines buts says Your signature contains too many lines and must be shortened. You may only have up to 4 line(s). Long text may have been implicitly wrapped, causing it to be counted as multiple lines.
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gegl_param_multiline_get_type
<yofel> well, rebuild gimp and scream at the maintainer that broke a lib
<jimarvan> FAILING?
<jimarvan> again? :O
<jimarvan> hihi  :D
<yofel> read timeout, huh
<yofel> well, that's why we now have auto-retries
<yofel> clivejo: what port did I give your container again?
<yofel> I need to implement port logging :/
<clivejo> 2201
<yofel> clivejo: running again
<yofel> I restored ~, did you change anything else?
<clivejo> dont think so
<yofel> ok, if you do remember something, the backup is in /srv/bak/kde-apps on the host
<clivejo> not letting me in
<yofel> hm, oops
<yofel> clivejo: now
<clivejo> in
<yofel> cp -u didn't behave as I expected
<clivejo> The program 'fortune' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<yofel> ok, nvm that, fixed
<acheronuk> yofel: do you know if the fix for driver manager is going into Xenial soon?
<yofel> acheronuk: as soon as someone gets it in
<acheronuk> oops. sorry to interrupt
<clivejo> !info kde-l10n
<ubottu> Package kde-l10n does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info kde-l10n-ru
<ubottu> kde-l10n-ru (source: kde-l10n-ru): ru (ru) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 20943 kB, installed size 35653 kB
<clivejo> oh good lord
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> localization problem?
<clivejo> the linode is fast
<acheronuk> hope so
<clivejo> where do I add my ssh key in KDE
<yofel> login to depot and add it to authorized_keys
<yofel> if you need access to that
<clivejo> how do I add it
<clivejo> what text editor
<clivejo> I can more the file
<clivejo> and can see my other entry
<clivejo> but how do I edit the file to add my new key under that one
<yofel> vim is installed, dunno what else
<apol> hi guys, can you look into this bug report? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366029
<ubottu> KDE bug 366029 in Updater "Updater does not report available updates every day" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> clivejo: lol. 'yak attack' avatar!
<clivejo> :P
<clivejo> now how do I remote sign 
 * clivejo scratches head
<acheronuk> clivejo: I googled a while back and found links like https://www.isi.edu/~calvin/gpgagent.htm
<clivejo> isnt it debsign -r ?
<acheronuk> that would be better
<acheronuk> was going to work it out when I got there....
<clivejo> not sure how to tell it to log into the container
<clivejo> how do I tell it the port :/
<clivejo> yofel: help!
<clivejo> how do I connect to the host via debsign using port 2201?
<acheronuk> wow. very little info, even on Google!
<clivejo> got it
<clivejo> added Port 2201 to my .ssh/config entry
<jimarvan> :)
<acheronuk> noted
<clivejo> I love how fast it is!
<clivejo> would take me hours!
 * acheronuk is jealous
<clivejo> get a container :P
<acheronuk> there are builds on LP still not published 2 hrs after finishing!
<clivejo> where?
<acheronuk> kdelib4support etc
<acheronuk> and some others. if you can belive LP that is
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'll ask for a container when I can justify it. :) 
<acheronuk> ok. I must say goodnight. 
<acheronuk> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<clivejo> hope you sleep well
<acheronuk> now I see your signature
<clivejo> you do?
<clivejo> oh on the forum!
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> !info kiosktool
<ubottu> Package kiosktool does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> really goodnight now. 
<jimarvan> same :D
<jimarvan> see ya peeps
<jimarvan> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-26
<clivejo> lovely, a wall of red
<clivejo> mamarley: mind testing kde-l10n on YY
<clivejo> ?
<mamarley> clivejo: Installs cleanly. :)
<clivejo> nice!
<clivejo> would you happen to know why I cant uninstall  this - /var/cache/apt/archives/libcuda1-340_340.96-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<clivejo> there is no script in the new version of the package
<mamarley> clivejo: Yeah, that was the screwup with the Snap fix a while back.  The way to work around it is to edit the script that is failing and remove the call to systemctl in it.
<mamarley> Sadly, I do not remember the exact location of the script.
<clivejo> could you guide me through it?
<clivejo> Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory
<mamarley> Yeah, the problem is that I can't remember where the prerm scripts live
<clivejo> any way for me to find out?
<mamarley> Maybe your Google-fu is better than mine…
<mamarley> clivejo: Wait, it is /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<mamarley> The file should be something like libcuda1-340.prerm.
<clivejo> libcuda1-340.prerm
<mamarley> Yup, that's the one.
<clivejo> got it
<mamarley> There should be a line starting with "invoke-rc.d" somewhere in there.  Comment that out.
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20944218/
<mamarley> It is the "deb-systemd-invoke" one, sorry.
<clivejo> still getting there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<clivejo> theres a postrm there too
<clivejo> edit that too?
<mamarley> Is it that same package or a different one?
<clivejo> all same package
<clivejo> libcuda1-340.postrm
<mamarley> Try removing the package entirely and then reinstalling it.
<clivejo> it wont let me remove it
<clivejo> the postrm has        systemctl --system daemon-reload >/dev/null || true
<mamarley> What error?
<clivejo> Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory
<clivejo> var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<clivejo> Im using sudo dpkg --remove libcuda1-340
<mamarley> And it isn't trying to remove or install any other packages at the same time?
<clivejo> nope, just that one package
<clivejo> seems to be stuck
<mamarley> clivejo: What is your final goal here?  Are you trying to upgrade nvidia-340 to a later version?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but it wont let me
<clivejo> cant upgrage, cant remove
<mamarley> clivejo: At this point, I would probably just remove the libcuda1-340 section from /var/lib/dpkg/status and then install the new one over the top.
<mamarley> Just make sure the /lib/systemd/system/var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount file is gone because that is the only difference between those versions.
<mamarley> Any other stuff left behind will just get overwritten by files from the new version.
<clivejo> maybe if I created that file
<mamarley> I don't even understand why it is trying to do anything with that unit since you commented out the command to stop it.
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> got it
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1589006/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress]
<mamarley> Hmph, I don't get it.  Commenting out that line should have had the same effect…
<clivejo> is the driver snapped?
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo! Do you ever sleep?
<Mirv> santa_: yep
<DarinMiller> :)
<tsimonq2> I never sleep :P
<tsimonq2> more work on packages! :D
<Mirv> tsimonq2: 1. go 2. to 3. sleep :D
<Mirv> I've read the backlog and worried :)
<Mirv> good morning to everyone
<Mirv> or should I say Qt morning everyone
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I got a good amount of sleep :P
<tsimonq2> Qt! \o/
<tsimonq2> Mirv: what packages need to be looked at then?
<tsimonq2> Mirv: (for the Qt transition)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: everything that starts to be shown as red at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src in an hour or two. in my test run that included lots of lots of k* packages like kauth, kconfig, kcoreaddons, kcrash, kdbusaddons, kdeclarative, kdecoration.. I didn't look at the logs, there might be some problems causing many to fail. then aga
<Mirv> in many passed too like kactivities, kcontacts, kdeprim-runtime, kdewebkit etc..
<tsimonq2> Mirv: yay! work to do! :D
<tsimonq2> Mirv: were there any lx* packages?
<soee> hiho
<tsimonq2> o/ soee 
<Mirv> tsimonq2: no, because they don't have autopkgtests so there weren't any to be run. here's the link to the Sunday's results http://people.ubuntu.com/~timo-jyrinki/excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> maybe we need some ;)
<Mirv> the links do work so some prestudying can be done before the real proposed results. clearly some build dep installability problems at least.
<Mirv> maybe yes :)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: and how do you do that on your own people.ubuntu.com? do you have special permissions? I'm an Ubuntu Member
<tsimonq2> Mirv: or did you just download the page?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I saved the page before it disappeared, yes :)
<Mirv> and now copied the html file over there from my computer
<Mirv> luckily the executed autopkgtest runs are saved in the infrastructure
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: as for executing test runs, it's possible if you use the CI Train infrastructure, have a landing PPA and flip on the landers's "Approved" field. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<tsimonq2> Mirv: how does that work?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: as described on that page.. it's what is used for Ubuntu phone landings, but also open to others (but I think coredev is a requirement). mitya has for example used it for several landings.
<Mirv> tsimonq2: so the page for this Qt 5.6.1 landing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<tsimonq2> Mirv: huh? that's the page?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: on Sunday I clicked the Lander Signoff field and set it to "Approved" to get Automated Signoff starting, which means autopkgtests. that launched thousands of those tests and the results are on that excuses page.
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I didn't now click the "Approved" because it would have again launched thousands of duplicate autopkgtests while I was going to hit the Publish button anyway..
<Mirv> (and since I knew there will be failures it wouldn't have told me anything new)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: all landings are shown on the front page https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<Mirv> tsimonq2: sorry, I pasted wrong link.. the page for Qt 5.6.1 landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354:)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: would you be able to hop over to #lubuntu-devel? I have some more questions about how it impacts LXQt and this isn't really the best place to ask :)
<acheronuk> :D Qt 5.6
<Mirv> tsimonq2: sure
<acheronuk> Is it worth doing much with those tests for things that go red, as we have ppas full of newer versions build against Qt 5.6 that (I presume) yofel will upload?
<acheronuk> answer is obvious for things we don't happen to have newer for
<santa_> Qt mornings everyone
<santa_> Mirv: thanks for all the info
<tsimonq2> SANTA! :D
<tsimonq2> lol
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm planning to migrate my "ppa" to lxc containers / xenial today and I have some things in kubuntu automation to re-test so probably I will rebuild everything against the new Qt 5.6.1 packages
<yofel> Mirv: no transition tracker for 5.6.1?
<tsimonq2> o/ yofel 
<yofel> moin
<Mirv> yofel: I've not used it, do you know how to get Qt there? I've usually been following a) CI Train https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 (tells which one are proposed and which in release), b) update_excuses.html c) update_output.txt in roughly that order
<Mirv> yofel: plus Qt landings have included all known required rebuilds as part of the upload
<acheronuk> morning :)
<Mirv> moinmoin
<yofel> ah right, then probably not worth it
<yofel> Mirv: otherwise it would be gettingn the ben file added to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs
<Mirv> ok the excuses page is updated finally: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src - everything in progress, queues very full http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> \o/ Mirv 
<acheronuk> whooo..
<tsimonq2> if I want to fix stuff that's failing there, what Git branch do I submit a PR against?
<tsimonq2> yofel: ^
<yofel> uhm, "none" technically, as we have no branch that strictly follows the archive
<yofel> _archive is your best bet
<tsimonq2> alright
<yofel> maybe we should add something like _release
<tsimonq2> that would be convenient for people like me who can't upload to the archive :D
<yofel> not only that. I already had to monkey-patch _archive by branching off from the last uploaded tag and then merging back into _archive whenever I had to do an archive hotfix :/
<yofel> I guess you could proposed a merge like *that*
<tsimonq2> yofel: I would rather not XD
<yofel> if we want to try fixing what's currently in the archive
<acheronuk> unless sure it's also going to apply to the new stuff we have, is there much point?
<yofel> probably not
<yofel> I'll try to upload frameworks later, but will probably get some rejects
<yofel> Mirv: could I rely on you to sponsor the missing parts if I give you the sources? Otherwise I'll just make things worse by uploading anything
<acheronuk> ok. I'll be back lunchtime to see how this is going :)
<Mirv> yofel: I'm happy to help if I'm just at computer. why would you make anything worse by uploading fixes? :)
<tsimonq2> what needs to be done for this transition and how can I help?
<yofel> Mirv: I would upload a new frameworks release, and I'm not sure in what state our package set is, so pieces might get stuck in depwait
<yofel> Mirv: unless you would prefer to get stricktly just Qt through proposed for now
<Mirv> yofel: well if you give me sources I could test rebuild it in a landing silo before copying to -proposed
<Mirv> yofel: no I think I don't want you to try to get just Qt through since I guess it could be tremendous amount of work only to be repeated immediately after for the next frameworks etc uploads
<Mirv> so better to just get it all in and get everything migrated in one go
<yofel> Mirv: hm ok, so I guess I could generate the release set and throw that into a ppa for you to sync them over, or would you prefer all sources packages tarred up?
 * yofel starts generating in any case
<Mirv> yofel: copying from PPA sounds good
<yofel> ack
<Mirv> (no problem with tarball either though)
<yofel> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ubuntu/staging3/+packages has frameworks building on top of landing-024. I'll watch it, but that take a day to build if left alone
<yofel> the version ok for you or should I have added a suffix?
<yofel> *that will take
<tsimonq2> yofel: yay packages failing already :P
<yofel> tsimonq2: where do you mean?
<tsimonq2> yofel: the PPA you just listed
<yofel> oh that, that's all DEPWAIT
<yofel> frameworks has multiple dependency layers, which is why I said this would take a day ;)
<yofel> and I forgot that I had arm enabled there...
<tsimonq2> yofel: please don't tell me you had to edit all those debian/changelog files by hand! :)
<yofel> no, we have a script for that
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> yofel: it would be nice to have that script, where's it at?
<yofel> tsimonq2: kubuntu-automation/ubuntu-archive-upload. Does changelog editing, source building and git tags. 
<tsimonq2> yofel: where?
<yofel> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<Mirv> yofel: so hmm, should I copy those to a landing PPA as those have all architectures enabled (also powerpc and s390x), and let it built there before copying the complete binaries to proposed? or simply copy those source of yours to proposed now and you will trigger the rebuilds as necessary?
<Mirv> I'm still wondering about the best option..
<yofel> Mirv: former probably? I could trigger rebuilds for the sources I have upload permissions for, but I'm not convinced that's the case for everything
<yofel> I'll get the DMB to fix that after all the initial uploads are done and I could fix the seeds
<Mirv> yofel: ok
<yofel> Mirv: frameworks will probably not migrate without plasma, but for that I first need to look over the packages which I'll try to do over lunch
<Mirv> yofel: here we go: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+packages
<yofel> Mirv: thanks
<yofel> I'll wipe my ppa then 
<tsimonq2> yofel: does that landing PPA automatically rebuild, if not, it's done building everything (except for2  misc non-amd64/i386 builds )
<tsimonq2> s/for2  /for 2 /g
<tsimonq2> wait there's just a couple more but for the most part it's all done
<yofel> I think it'll auto retry
<yofel> but that's typically a bit slow
<tsimonq2> oh wait, I'm dumb, I thought the square meant dep wait... :P
<yofel> heh
<tsimonq2> sorry
 * yofel would love to have depwait on the overview, and not shown as ftbfs :/
<tsimonq2> yeah
<yofel> that's why we have our own PPA overview pages :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: wooooooow https://launchpad.net/builders/
<tsimonq2> yofel: those are some large build queues
<yofel> not really, I've seen half-week long build queues
<tsimonq2> O__O
<yofel> although that's mostly during low-prio archive rebuilds
<tsimonq2> oh alright
<yofel> queue lenght doesn't tell much without knowing the build karma of a queue item
<tsimonq2> oh yeah
<tsimonq2> I forgot :P
 * acheronuk prods LP
<clivejo> tsimonq2: any progress on fixing cantor?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: frustration :P
<tsimonq2> just came up to get my phone, making food, let's talk in 30 mins
<yofel> does neon have it?
<acheronuk> yofel: they have Neon stable and unstable branchs, so yes looks like they are up to date on it?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ask when you get stuck :)
<clivejo> I asked you to look at it for a reason, to help you learn!
<clivejo> and cause I have a slight evil streak *evil laughs*
<tsimonq2> gotta keep an eye on food, but yeah, I saw your reasoning, both of them :P
<yofel> could someone update prison? seems like workspace wants 1.2.1
<acheronuk> clivejo: same as I reason I suggested cervisia then :P
<yofel> marble...? >.>
<acheronuk> yofel: now that IS evil
<yofel> :P
 * yofel wonders if we want digikam from debian experimental
<tsimonq2> what's that? :P
<acheronuk> ha! Apps 16.08 is released on the day of the YY feature freeze. Hadn't noticed that.
<yofel> tsimonq2: digikam? https://www.digikam.org/
<yofel> acheronuk: well, beta is out already, but without qtwebengine...
<yofel> I *guess* we could cut out everything pim..?
<acheronuk> yeah, I know, it was just the ironic timing that struck me
<yofel> acheronuk: beta release was on the 16.04.1 release day :P
 * tsimonq2 kicks yofel :P
<yofel> ouch!
<tsimonq2> yofel: what's the deadline?
<yofel> tsimonq2: well, feature freeze. Tough if we want 16.08 we should probably start with that a week before..
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright
<clivejo> libprison is to become a framework?  should I move git to LP?
<yofel> dunno, is it?
<clivejo> kdeconnect, why are you failing!
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> thought I heard somewhere it was
<yofel> that repo is not a thing
<yofel> well, maybe it will. For now workspace wants 1.2.1, and we have 1.2gitsomething
<clivejo> git://anongit.kde.org/kdeconnect
<clivejo> what changed
<clivejo> it oh, its kdeconnect-kde
<clivejo> did your script change that yesterday?
<yofel> yes, I'll do another run
<clivejo> maybe that why I thought its frameworks, debian has it under framework namespace
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/prison.git/
<clivejo> yofel: your a "Debian Krap Maintainer" ?
<clivejo> you're
<yofel> oh, I forgot that I did an upload for that once
<yofel> well, it's krap :P
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/to5dV2y.png
<acheronuk> LOL. I must have found that at about the same instant you did!
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you working on it?
<acheronuk> I went to have a look to what on earth prison was. oops
<acheronuk> *to see
<acheronuk> clivejo: never touched it
<clivejo> if you wanted to try it
<clivejo> could do it together
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> clivejo: can you please rename the lp repo to kdeconnect-kde? Otherwise the ci script barfs
<clivejo> temp or perm?
<yofel> perm
<acheronuk> clivejo: what needs doing with it? 
<clivejo> just a new release
<acheronuk> from where?
<clivejo> yofel: is there an easy way to find a git repo on LP
<yofel> either type in the url from your memory, or (seriously) google with 'site:launchpad.net <term>'
<clivejo> I search in each page
<clivejo> but there are about 6 pages on repo now
<yofel> FWIW, the ci build hads the repo url in it
<yofel> *has
<clivejo> ok kdeconnect -> kdeconnect-kde and VCS updated in yakkety_archive and unstable branches
<tsimonq2> clivejo: let me try another time and I'll let you know
<tsimonq2> clivejo: another time being once more, I'm not postponing it
<acheronuk> is prison 1.2.2 tagged anywhere?
<acheronuk> *1.2.1
<clivejo> nope!
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=prison.git
<acheronuk> lovely
<clivejo> yofel: see there is a frameworks and master branch
<acheronuk> I would assume that KF5?
<yofel> upstream depending on unreleased stuff again, lovely indeed
<yofel> I'm *guessing* we need frameworks? Look up a committer in there and ask him
<yofel> sooo... Riddell: why do we have a plasma release with optional deps on unreleased software? ^^
<clivejo> yes, seeing as master hasnt been touched in 5 months
<Riddell> prison? that's nothing new, plasma has always depended on it and it's never had a kf5 release.  it's a problem but not a new one
<Riddell> he keeps saying it'll be part of frameworks release and it somehow not ending up there
<yofel> *sigh*
<Riddell> but yes prison now needs a new git snapshot
<clivejo> !info prison-kf5
<ubottu> Package prison-kf5 does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> libkf5prison-dev
<clivejo> !info libkf5prison-dev
<ubottu> libkf5prison-dev (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~git20150223-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 95 kB
<tsimonq2> Git revision? O_o
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> yes, thats why yofel isnt happy
<tsimonq2> clivejo: wait, Riddell said it needs a new Git snapshot, doesn't yofel want a Git tag?
<yofel> yes I would, but we're not getting that, so just use another snapshot
<Riddell> here's one you could use http://archive.neon.kde.org/dev/unstable/pool/main/p/prison-kf5/
<clivejo> yofel: when we get docs for KCI, can we put this gif on the "Fixing KCI bugs" section?  https://twitter.com/manisha72617183/status/745669337474703361
<yofel> rofl
<yofel> can do XD
<clivejo> sums it up nicely :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: I also linked this one earlier, I'm sure we can find a spot for it as well, right? XD https://twitter.com/manisha72617183/status/755110441471344644
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so I'm having some problems getting it to build :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I have an sbuild instance that I have the CI PPA enabled in, what other PPAs does it need?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: getting what to build?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: cantor
<clivejo> its building on KCI
<clivejo> just needs packaging fixed
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I know, but how do I know if it's fixed if I can't build it?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: does KCI have any more PPAs enabled besides itself, if that makes any sense?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275131426/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.cantor_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160726.1144-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> and if we ever disagree: http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/147044648074/gentle-technical-discussion-on-irc-channel
<acheronuk> I just add KCI as a source for pbuilder, and off it goes
<yofel> tsimonq2: it doesn't
<clivejo> dh_install section
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'll play with it, thanks
<clivejo> you should have all the info you need on that buildlog
<tsimonq2> clivejo: step 1 of fixing things: reproduce locally if you can
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> so pbuilder doesn't give you the same result?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well it's a dep problem
<tsimonq2> oh, so it turns out I can't add PPAs in a golden sbuild, I have to add the key manually and add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsimonq2> works now
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: s/pbuild/sbuild/
<yofel> tsimonq2: you can skip the key if you write the source as "deb [trusted=yes] http..."
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> yofel: WHAT :O
<tsimonq2> how was I not told this before? :D
<yofel> yes, that's a thing, don't use in production :P
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<acheronuk> so is prison sorted?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> are symbols case sensitive
<clivejo> cause if they are this is a mess!
<clivejo> _ZTSN6prison13Code39BarcodeE@Base changed to _ZTSN6Prison13Code39BarcodeE@Base
<clivejo> p changed to P
<yofel> AFAIK, c++ is pretty much completely case sensitive, so yeah, that's a new ABI
<clivejo> libkf5prison1 -> libkf5prison1.2 or libkf5prison2?
<clivejo> my head hurts and Im hungry
<mamarley> You should take a break and eat some food then!
<yofel> the bigger problem is that laurent doesn't seem to understand what an api break is
<yofel> (well, sune broke it)
<yofel> but laurent did https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=prison.git&a=commit&h=5a2c8b345e69ff65e961e25454c3536423b61500
<yofel> but left the SOVERSION as-is :(
<yofel> I'll ask him to fix that
<clivejo> Ill go for lunch!
<acheronuk> SOVERSION "${PRISON_VERSION_MAJOR}"?
<clivejo> yofel: can you update prison to use LP - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/prison
<soee> Rrrrrr ..
<acheronuk> RED?
<soee> Red :D
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so...it builds locally for some reason
<tsimonq2> clivejo: trying again to confirm but still
<tsimonq2> clivejo: (cantor)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and yeah, I'm on the kubuntu_unstable branch
<clivejo> it builds but there are dh_install issues
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no? it shouldn't build, doesn't build in Launchpad...
<clivejo> it does build in KCI LP PPA
<tsimonq2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275131426/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.cantor_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160726.1144-0_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21005574/
<clivejo> you know how to fix the app data
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yeah it does show that, but it fails, not passes
<tsimonq2> yeah that's obvious
<clivejo> but I want you to fix the lib issue
<soee> clivejo: are this problems with Plasma 5.7 that mamarley reported yesterday fixed maybe ?
<soee> *when trying to install on Xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> soee no. Been working on yakkety
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Xenial needs rebuild of pyqt5
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I tried to back port version in yakkety but it needs sip
<tsimonq2> yofel: why is there no icon? :P https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I meant to look into how Neon did it and got distracted
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Maybe you could look?
<soee> clivejo: i do not now much about packaging etc. :)
<acheronuk> neon is still 5.5.1 I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> On a neon install find the version number
<soee> clivejo: pyqt5 ?
<acheronuk> http://archive.neon.kde.org/dev/unstable/pool/main/p/pyqt5/
<soee> there is not installed version just candidate: 5.5.1+dfsg-3+16.04+build2
<acheronuk> Looks like they took the Xenial version, and made just this change? http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/forks/pyqt5.git/commit/?id=2d0f444b2fa0cf31a2897dc3f16dd8f8fec21623
<soee> acheronuk: can you trigger rebuild with this small change ?
<soee> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> probably dont need that
<clivejo> just try a no chnage rebuild in staging-plasma
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you want to do that?
<acheronuk> xenial staging ppa?
<clivejo> staging-plasma
<acheronuk> what I meant
<clivejo> it has Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> oh it has the backported version in there
<clivejo> thats FTBFS
<acheronuk> if delete that and allow the ppa time to clear it, will be ok?
<clivejo> actually its not in there
<clivejo> must been the in apps PPA
<clivejo> problem with these 3rd party packages I dunno where to put them!
<soee> ;/
<clivejo> !info xenial pyqt5-dev
<ubottu> 'pyqt5-dev' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<clivejo> !info pyqt5-dev xenial
<ubottu> pyqt5-dev (source: pyqt5): Development files for PyQt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-3ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 287 kB, installed size 3314 kB
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=pyqt5&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> I need a memory transplant
<acheronuk> so they took that, patched, and give it a neon version and build no basically
<soee> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/cf/05/af/cf05af3f2188da8c80516a6456441040.gif
<acheronuk> lol. I like that gif
<clivejo> he dropped his fruit loops!
<acheronuk> that's a metaphor all on it's own!
 * soee reboots after installing kernel 4.7
<clivejo> I remember that episode - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_of_Opportunity_(Stargate_SG-1)
<tsimonq2> Stargate? :O
<ahoneybun> a show before your time tsimonq2 lol
<acheronuk> Oh yes, I remember now :)
<clivejo> yup!
<clivejo> Director Peter DeLuise asked the prop department to glue the Froot Loops to O'Neill's breakfast spoon to have the same loops in the same spots in each take.
<acheronuk> 5.5.1+dfsg-3ubuntu4 + what version?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: my uncle has the set on DVD and we watch it in the camper in the nighttime
<tsimonq2> (when we are camping)
<clivejo> pyqt5 - 5.5.1+dfsg-1build1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 I guess?
<clivejo> however that one has ubuntu build
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> doing too many things at once
<acheronuk> need to supersede that, I know 
<clivejo> so 5.5.1+dfsg-3ubuntu5~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<clivejo> wont be going into the archive, just backports
<acheronuk> that implies a official ubuntu revision though?
<acheronuk> ubuntu5
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> surely ubuntu4 + something
<acheronuk> ohhh. maybe
<clivejo> but I think you will have trouble uploading that
<clivejo> yofel: help !!
<acheronuk> I've done a lower version into a ppa before I think. Just need to leave time for LP to delete the sources and recognise it has?
<tsimonq2> finally, it's done installing deps, I think it might work now!
<clivejo> can two different versions of pyqt5 exist in the same PPA?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I doubt it
<yofel> sorry, busy at work, later
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
 * acheronuk feels lost without yofel's wise council
<acheronuk> oops. that does a ping doesn't it. sorry
<yofel> ^^
<soee> https://67.media.tumblr.com/5e685fb8893deb145e8bd2b5d6aa09a8/tumblr_nhi4mrJl1Q1u1vo97o1_500.gif
<acheronuk> ok. I'll leave that until a bit later then. may as well double check to get it right 1st time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> test
<yofel> tsimonq2: you can't be more elite than a ninja, hence the additional logo from ~ubuntu-dev is enough :P
<yofel> acheronuk, clivejo: uh so... what was the question?
<tsimonq2> yofel: but why NO logo? :P
<yofel> dunno, that predates my tiem
<yofel> *time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm my network is not working right
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> now it is
 * yofel hands ahoneybun a sonic screwdriver
<ahoneybun> of course
<acheronuk> yofel: sorry about that...
<acheronuk> basically Neon rebuilt xenial's pyqt5 5.5.1+dfsg-3ubuntu4 as 5.5.1+dfsg-3+16.04+build2
<yofel> that sounds more like a rebuild of the debian version
<ahoneybun> removing ubuntu from the packages
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> yofel: "import from ubuntu" http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/forks/pyqt5.git/commit/?id=5c47d4d7815ef15a8ff26b76e1696c88aaa16ebb
<yofel> hm, well, if they don't care about bugfixes that's ok I guess
<soee> you want ninja logo ? :D
<acheronuk> anyway, Q was how to version it if we can just do a rebuild? 
<yofel> I would go with ubuntu4+qt5.6 or ubuntu4.1~qt56 or something like that
<yofel> soee: we have that, ~kubuntu-dev has none
<acheronuk> the other Q was, the 5.6 version has been deleted from the ppa, so will it accept the upload of this older version 5.5.1?
<yofel> it will once the janitor has actually deleted it
<yofel> takes a couple hours
<acheronuk> right. that is what I thought I had done a long while ago, or had read. I just began to doubt it...
<acheronuk> great. thanks. :)
<clivejo> sorry, was sortig out my new wheels
<clivejo> I need 4 new ones!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> (Photo, 1280x697) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ml0ffQ0l/file_295.jpg
<clivejo> hi slhk
<slhk> hi clivejo
<clivejo> how are you?
<slhk> fine thanks, and you?
<clivejo> wet!
<clivejo> just got soaked by the rain
<clivejo> but at least I got one of the lawns mowed
<slhk> I'm wet too, but more because of hot weather. but rain is coming soon
<clivejo> did you ever get to look at that auth issue in Muon?
<clivejo> when you edit the sources the window to prompt for password seems to get lost
<yofel> hm, come to think of it, we could also just debianabimanager prison...
<clivejo> speak English yofel :P
<clivejo> we could do what to prison?
<clivejo> well its built with those new symbols added
<clivejo> but will probably break stuff upstream
<clivejo> kdepimlibs and plasma-workspace
<slhk> clivejo: uhm, it even runs the wrong command here, I didn't notice that before
<yofel> yes, that's why we'll just bump the ABI ourselves!
<clivejo> would you mind looking at it?
<yofel> by adding a suffix!
<clivejo> you'll have to explain/walk me through that!
<clivejo> should we get Simon and Rik listening in too?
<clivejo> and Marcin
<clivejo> he needs to learn too!
 * tsimonq2 double-takes
<clivejo> apparently we are going to debianabimanager prison
<tsimonq2> debianabimanager?
<clivejo> sounds painful, but worth it
<tsimonq2> WOAH! :O
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> what's that?
<tsimonq2> and what's the prison package?
<clivejo> prison is a dev package for making bar codes me thinks
<yofel> clivejo: see e.g. okteta bb2e434da410c4ce31ad13d97d3be23cf61bf53e, the patch, and X-Debian-ABI in the control file (except here, it would be 1, not 0)
<yofel> even if we end up bumping the ABI upstream, it's good to know that we have this
<acheronuk> going to what the what?!!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk knows about prison
<tsimonq2> right?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: kidding, talking about the package :P
<acheronuk> ok, 'what' the prison then?
<clivejo> you mean this commit - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/okteta/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=bb2e434da410c4ce31ad13d97d3be23cf61bf53e
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I know you were
<tsimonq2> ;)
<yofel> clivejo: the tree at the state of that commit
<tsimonq2> yofel: before or after the commit?
<yofel> the old bzr history has better examples, let me check that
<yofel> hm, no, that predates the repo split ^^
<yofel> anyway, if you set X-Debian-ABI to 1, you will get a libPrison.so.1abi1, thus bumping the ABI without upstream changing everything
<clivejo> and where is that set?
<yofel> the control file, see okteta
<clivejo> so the package name is libkf5prison1
<clivejo> it will build libkf5prison1.so.1abi1?
<yofel> will need a rename to libkf5prison1abi1 after that
<yofel> libkf5prison.so.1abi1
<yofel> just patch CMakeLists.txt, add the control entry, and see what happens
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/okteta/tree/debian/patches/enable_debianabimanager.diff?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=bb2e434da410c4ce31ad13d97d3be23cf61bf53e
<yofel> yes, just for prison
<clivejo> is there an easy way to make a patch
<yofel> quilt new <patchfilename>, quilt add CMakeLists.txt, edit CMakeLists.txt, quilt refresh
<clivejo> but I still need the source
<yofel> yes, just take the neon ci build
<clivejo> I been working off the KCI
<yofel> good enough if the tarball is current
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+files/prison-kf5_1.2.2+p16.10+git20160726.1358.orig.tar.xz
<yofel> ack
<yofel> just make it 1.2.2~git
<tsimonq2> clivejo: when you are done, let me know, I'm stuck
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/prison/commit/?id=c603520212a343f58815b7af8d6767c4ddee224a
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> clivejo: version wrong, and patch is missing DEP3 headers
<clivejo> what should the version be
<clivejo> its set at 1.2.2 in the CMake file :/
<yofel> clivejo: what you had there previously was right
 * clivejo kicks
<clivejo> is there a tool will make the DEP3 headers for me
<yofel> not that I know of
<yofel> making the patch with dpkg-source --commit sets some of the headers, but I find it easier to just write them by hand
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/prison/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=a467bf18fe8d85294a9c8cd45680f3884fdc73c0
<yofel> ack
<clivejo> any good?
<clivejo> do the install or symbol files need renames?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> they always match the binary package name
<clivejo> Ill wait until KCI builts it
<clivejo> see what the new name is
<clivejo> should have commited with NOCI
<yofel> bbl
<santa_> clivejo: you must rename libkf5prison1 as libkf5prison1abi1, this means at least changing the name in the control file, changing the name of the *.install fie and others files and creating a brand new symbols file
<Mirv> FYI if you need any uploads to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+packages you can ask a core dev or join #ubuntu-ci-eng and ask trainguards (highlight, ie "trainguards: could you upload blah to landing-041")
<Mirv> although I'll be here again in <12h
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping
<acheronuk> that pyqt5 for xenial helps as it should. not longer wants to remove software-properties-kde, driver manager and apturl-kde and the few other things it did.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sorry trying to get the kitten on a trailer
<mamarley> Literally herding cats?
 * genii twitches and goes to watch https://youtu.be/Pk7yqlTMvp8
<clivejo> nooo
<clivejo> a Robin Reliant "Kitten"
<genii> Heh, had to go look it up. reminds me for some reason of a Lada
<clivejo> genii: https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ml0ffQ0l/file_295.jpg
<clivejo> gone to a new home!
<genii> Looks like a lot of work
 * clivejo nods
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> test
<tsimonq2> test 1 2
<clivejo> test 1 2 3
<clivejo> 1.. 2.. and a 1.. 2..
<acheronuk> **** feeeeeeeeeeeeedback  ****
<acheronuk> ouch
<ahoneybun> now it works
<clivejo> what works?
 * clivejo wonders what Aaron is up too
 * mamarley decreases the gain on acheronuk's mic.
<mamarley> Oh wait, actually clivejo's mic.
<yofel> ?!?
<mamarley> ‽
<clivejo> yofel: whats causing this error - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275171699/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.prison-kf5_1.2.2+p16.10+git20160726.1638-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ahoneybun> clivejo, snaps but my internet is crappy today
<yofel> hm....
<ahoneybun> what I'm not allowed to?
<santa_> clivejo: I told you, you have to rename the package, that X-CMake-Targe a target which you usually don't need to set if you use the right name for the package
<santa_> see the README.DebianABIManager from pkg-kde-tools
<santa_> * X-CMake-Target 
<yofel> santa_: renaming the package didn't help me. but it seems like kf5prison != KF5Prison. latter seems to work as value of X-CMake-Target
<yofel> clivejo: ^
<yofel> maaaaybe a bug in the abi manager? or just some change in cmake?
<santa_> yofel: then you have to add the field to the control file
<yofel> right, but I remember that not being necessary in most cases. And this being *just* a case difference looks weird
<yofel> but well, works
<santa_> yofel: well, keep in mind that this invention comes from the very old kde 4 days when you used that. I was even working for debian. go figure. I think it's, after all, somewhat normal that the stuff can't guess the lib names today if the naming is different
<yofel> hm, yeah, I know, which is why I'm wondering if something changed in cmake - or it's some incompatibility with ecm
<yofel> there is one working way, so that's enough I guess
<santa_> just the names in cmake
<clivejo> I dont understand
<clivejo> -- DebianABIManager: unable to find CMake target 'kf5prison' for package 'libkf5prison1'. Please set X-CMake-Target
<santa_> if I'm not mistaken the thing needs to know the name of the library in the CMakesLists.txt, and that's done using the package name as input
<clivejo> so in the patch?
<yofel> no, X-CMake-Target is a control file field
<yofel> put it next to X-Debian-ABI
<clivejo> it it because the package name in control file is wrong?
<yofel> no... I fixed that and it still didn't work. It for some reason can't read the target properly
<yofel> so you have to set that by hand
<clivejo> got an example use case?
<yofel> what do you mean?
<clivejo> are there arguement
<clivejo> X-CMake-Target : 1
<yofel> X-CMake-Target: KF5Prison
<yofel> found using grep: lib/prison/CMakeLists.txt:install(TARGETS KF5Prison EXPORT KF5PrisonTargets ${KF5_INSTALL_TARGETS_DEFAULT_ARGS})
<clivejo> so who all has tested Apps 16.04.3 on Yakkety?
<clivejo> are there any outstanding issues?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did the holidays work once you installed that package?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yup
<tsimonq2> clivejo: my fix worked! \o/
<clivejo> do they show up in your calendar?
<clivejo> Ive selected the file for Northern Ireland and nothing is showing
<tsimonq2> clivejo: not in Plasma right now, and I'm in the middle of something
<clivejo> ok
<slhk> clivejo: about Muon and package sources, the only problem I found is that software-properties-kde isn't installed (libqapt should depend on it, somehow). Moreover, kdesu is not tra
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> heeeeello
<jimarvan> kdesu?
<jimarvan> you mean kdesudo?
<clivejo> why is there two separate auth methods
<slhk> * kdesu dialog is not transient, which might cause the "lost window". But I cannot reproduce the problem.
<clivejo> it seems to use one way to get access to do the package install and another way to open the software sources window
<slhk> because software-properties-kde is run as a process, whereas other actions are done by the qapt worker over dbus
<clivejo> ah
<slhk> software sources is a different application, not a Muon window
<clivejo> what happens if its not there?
<clivejo> any way of detecting that and display a message to that effect
<clivejo> maybe even get muon to install it :)
<slhk> you still get the authentication dialog and then it silently fails (writes some message on stdout)
<jimarvan> hmmmmmm
<jimarvan> slhk: is that a muon fail?
<jimarvan> to open software sources?
<slhk> no, packaging fail :P
<clivejo> the reports I had said they didnt even get the authentication dialog
<jimarvan> ah ok :)
<slhk> but Muon just assumes it is there :(
<jimarvan> hmm
<clivejo> what if we added depend on kdesu in the muon packaging?
<slhk> clivejo: I still couldn't reproduce those bugs, there is also some timeout somewhere, I guess
<clivejo> wish i could remember who had the problem
<slhk> the call is done in libqapt, not muon
<clivejo> so libqapt needs the depend
<slhk> but maybe it makes sense to have muon depend on it, because e.g. plasma-discover doesn't need it
 * clivejo wonders has that been moved to LP 
<slhk> and it need both kdesu and software-properties-kde
<clivejo> slhk: what system do you use?
<slhk> at present neon
<clivejo> Im trying to package plasma 5.7.2
<clivejo> on a test build of Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> Im having issues with discover
<clivejo> mainly packagekit
<clivejo> happen to know anything about it?
<jimarvan> clive
<clivejo> Jim
<jimarvan> have you considered removing it?
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> I think noone likes discover tbh
<clivejo> its KDE's baby
<jimarvan> oh...
<clivejo> they not like that!
<jimarvan> Oh well
<jimarvan> no no no if its KDE baby
<jimarvan> then I will buy candy for it
<jimarvan> I thought it was an ubuntu thing xD
<slhk> clivejo: no, I'm learning and screaming because I never find doc
<slhk> but I can look into it
<yofel> jimarvan, clivejo: kdesudo was our own thing - and was never ported to qt5, so it recently
<yofel> *died recently
<clivejo> RIP kdesudo
<yofel> hm, isn't is supposed to use pkexec for software-properties-kde?
<clivejo> slhk: ^
<yofel> *it
<slhk> no idea, sure it would make sense
<clivejo> is that something that could be supported?
<slhk> I think it should be software-properties-kde doing the authentication in that case
<acheronuk> clivejo: do you know why the packagekit depends were "tightened" here? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=b0853f807ee4d847d73014a143f0cb5075e1a14a
<acheronuk> jimarvan: I usually boot discover off my machines if it manages to creep on. 
<acheronuk> are you going to make it to the dojo?
<yofel> when's that again?
<acheronuk> Thurs unless I'm mistaken?
<yofel> k
<slhk> otherwise the qapt daemon would have to open the window for source editor
<clivejo> acheronuk: no sorry I dont
<clivejo> yofel: could you add libqapt to KCI?
<acheronuk> clivejo: fair enough. I sometimes look at these things and think "did you _really_ need to do that right then!"
<clivejo> if you want to make sure it builds on the newest version then it makes sense
<clivejo> !info packagekit
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): Provides a package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 269 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<yofel>  adding
<yofel> !info packagekit yakkety-proposed
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): Provides a package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety-proposed), package size 356 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<yofel> whee
<yofel> I'll look over it tomorrow
<clivejo> I still think there something fishy with it
 * clivejo glances a dirty look at prison
<acheronuk> that's a bigger jump than I thought in version
<yofel> because ubuntu always blocked something newer because they use that aptdaemon pk shim
<clivejo> acheronuk: in prison or packagekit
<acheronuk> packagekit
<clivejo> thats in proposed
<clivejo> could that be the "problem"
<yofel> well, the ppa will pick it up, but you need proposed enabled on your system to actually install it
<clivejo> plasma-discover it uninstallable currently on my YY system
<clivejo> due to packagekit
<acheronuk> it's got a dep of >= 1.0, and that is not installable. I would say so
<yofel> the dep is still correct though if it's a requirement
<acheronuk> yes, don't disagree with that
<clivejo> wonder is this gimp issue due to QT5.6.1 
<acheronuk> Neon have packagkit 1.1 under their "forks" section
<acheronuk> what package was that?
<clivejo> !info libgrantlee5-dev
<ubottu> libgrantlee5-dev (source: grantlee5): Grantlee templating library development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 30 kB, installed size 186 kB
<clivejo> and kpimtextedit needs 5.1
<clivejo> who is Grant Lee
<clivejo> and where do I find him
<clivejo> wow, grantlee5 5.0.0 uploaded to Vivid in 2014
<clivejo> LOL more krap
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/krap/grantlee.git/
<clivejo> at least Maxy is on the ball :)
<clivejo> yofel: should that be moved to LP or can you mark it to be synced directly from Debian?
<yofel> clivejo: debian has 0.4, so hardly. But it should eventually be latter
<yofel> unless we need it updated
<acheronuk> I think for kstars to build we might need libindi v1.2 from debian as well. 
<acheronuk> YY is 1.1, with no greater in proposed
<yofel> that I agree with
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/krap/grantlee.git/log/
<yofel> clivejo: when syncing, git is useless to me
<acheronuk> ah. right. someone has looked at that already. good :)
<yofel> now I wonder why doko messed with the indi symbols..
<clivejo> I dont understand, dont move it to LP?
<yofel> I don't see the point
<yofel> do it when we actually need to touch it
<yofel> and cannot sync from debian
<acheronuk> ok. goodnight all
<clivejo> nn acheronuk
<yofel> acheronuk: libindi uploaded to yakkety
 * yofel -> bed
<yofel> nini
<clivejo> can you upload grantlee5?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10523306
<yofel> oh, 5.1, I totally read that as 0.5.1
<yofel> uh... tomorrow
<clivejo> Ive uploaded to KCI Unstable
<yofel> and now really nini
<clivejo> hopefully fix some of those failures
<clivejo> night
<clivejo> happy packaging dreams
<valorie> wow, so fantastic to come back from entirely other work and see what you folks have accomplished!
<valorie> amazing progress
<clivejo> what did we accomplish?
<valorie> getting closer to success on both backports and YY
<valorie> also I'm encouraged that qtwebkit is at least being attempted so that we might be able to have PIM
<valorie> also your kitten went to a new home
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> I on the other hand stacked wood and cleaned a trail
<clivejo> she almost didnt
<valorie> and then cleaned the cabin
<valorie> again, all with good teamwork!
<valorie> unfortunately our cell-booster doesn't boost very well
<valorie> the signal is very low-quality
<valorie> so I really wasn't online at all
<clivejo> at least you have a signal!
<valorie> sort of
<valorie> sometimes
<valorie> it took me an hour to send one text
<clivejo> does it depend on the time of day?
<valorie> and I never got an answer, so who knows if it got sent "really"
<valorie> we're relying on one cell tower a few miles away
<valorie> up at the ski area
<clivejo> when I was on mobile internet, I pointed an antenna at the local cell.  But at peak times the cell tower powers up and down to cope with demand
<valorie> the entire area except the ski area basically has zero service
<clivejo> ===> moves conv to offtopic
<valorie> oh, sorry
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-27
 * clivejo punches the air
<clivejo> YES!!
<clivejo> cowabunga dudes!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: totally rad man :D
<clivejo> valorie: you still got yakkety test?
<valorie> I do
<valorie> something you would like tested?
<clivejo> and you enable staging-plasma and staging-kdeapplications and do an install test
<clivejo> I know anout plasma-discover, that is broken for now, but looking for any other issues
<valorie> I did that last week
<valorie> is there new stuff in there?
<clivejo> apps too?
<valorie> I believe so, yes
<valorie> you reminded me to remove them before I quit
<valorie> which I obediently did
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I installed a random game, and played it
<valorie> it made me feel more confident about upgrading this computer
<valorie> although I've not done it yet
<mamarley> clivejo: I noticed that the "libkf5baloowidgets-bin" and "libkf5baloowidgets5" packages in staging for Yakkety do not have an epoch while the ones in the official archive do.  This makes APT want to downgrade the package.
<clivejo> !info libkf5baloowidgets-bin
<ubottu> libkf5baloowidgets-bin (source: baloo-widgets): Wigets for use with Baloo - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 33 kB
 * clivejo cries
 * mamarley gives clivejo a tissue.
<clivejo> Debian got rid of it when baloo-widget -> baloo-widgets5
<clivejo> but our source is still baloo-widgets
<clivejo> yofel needs to look at this
<clivejo> I dont think that epoch can be removed now :(
<clivejo> anyways I need to get to bed
<clivejo> hopefully Phil will pick it up in the morning
<clivejo> nini
<clivejo> FFS if its not LP messing up its KDE git
<tsimonq2> wow, lots of work on qtwebchannel today, clivejo, tomorrow I really need your help fixing Cantor, I can't figure it out, but otherwise I'm off to bed o/
<Mirv> it looks like kwallet-kf5 has a real test problem on powerpc and s390x, could you upload maybe one where the blowfish tests are disabled for those architectures? it blocks other packages in landing-041
<Mirv> I tried rebuilding them once already
<Mirv> or I could do that but I'd welcome a permission to do so :)
<yofel> Mirv: how does one disable tests on selective architectures? #if DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH ..?
<yofel> really, if you know how to do this, please go ahead
<Mirv> yofel: yeah, like that. ok, I'll do an upload.
<Mirv> a test upload first, if that works a real one
<vip> hi ho
<Mirv> worked, required a slight modification to how I've done things in the pass, probably due to kde packaging automation
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yofel did you see conversation about baloo widgets?
<acheronuk> I decided this morning, what the hell: http://i.imgur.com/OLak88v.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Any problems ?
<acheronuk> very few. One "wants to overwrite" error.
<acheronuk> I don't have discover, so didn't hit that
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21118450/
<acheronuk> did that the manual way swapping out sources lists and then dist-upgrade, so I could go straight to the ppa packages and latest nvidia driver in one shot
<clivejo> nice catch
<clivejo> !info libkface-data
<ubottu> libkface-data (source: libkface): face recognition and detection library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6728 kB, installed size 32032 kB
<clivejo> !info libkf5kface-data
<ubottu> libkf5kface-data (source: libkf5kface): face recognition and detection library. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6679 kB, installed size 32031 kB
 * acheronuk checks for his ppas that have YY builds
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you have time to add a break/replaces?
<clivejo> about top go out the door
<acheronuk> probably not until later
<santa_> good morning everyone
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+packages is now ready for amd64 (powerpc and s390x catching up slowly) - could you see what else would be needed before landing the silo to yakkety-proposed to help with Qt 5.6 migration?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<clivejo> yofel: the new mergers you setup seem to be working, but dont seem to be triggering builds
<clivejo> they seem to need "Trigger build without parameters" box checked to trigger a build
<yofel> hm, by I'm seeing "started by scm change" builds...
<yofel> *but
<clivejo> I been checking the box myself
<clivejo> but the new packages you added seem to not start automatically
<clivejo> yofel: did you see that conversation about libkface?
<clivejo> !info libkf5kface-data
<ubottu> libkf5kface-data (source: libkf5kface): face recognition and detection library. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6679 kB, installed size 32031 kB
<clivejo> !info libkf5kface-dev
<ubottu> libkf5kface-dev (source: libkf5kface): face recognition and detection library - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> wrong *beeping* package
<clivejo> !info libkf5baloowidgets-bin
<ubottu> libkf5baloowidgets-bin (source: baloo-widgets): Wigets for use with Baloo - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 33 kB
 * clivejo needs to take more detailed notes
<clivejo> that epoch is in the archive now, so we cant remove it :(
<clivejo> Debian removed it on the KF5 switch over
<clivejo> we didnt and applied the epoch to the new kf5 packages 
<clivejo> seems to been at the time when I was learning how to use the staging-upload script
<clivejo> rememer when I messed up the version numbers
<Mirv> it's starting to look it was only that kwallet-kf5 that needed powerpc tests disablement. the PPA is almost fully built now for also powerpc and s390x.
<Mirv> let me know what's next, does it need some non-frameworks uploads to go with it or should it be copied to yakkety-proposed eg tomorrow morning
<clivejo> Im guessing Qt5WebEngineConfig.cmake is what tsimonq2 is working on
<yofel> !info baloo-widgets stable
<ubottu> Package baloo-widgets does not exist in stable
<yofel> !info baloo-widgets jessie
<ubottu> 'jessie' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<yofel> dangit XD
<yofel> clivejo: so, "baloo-widgets" has an epoch in debian as well, they renamed it to baloo-widgets5 and dropped it
<yofel> clivejo: we should IMO do the same
<clivejo> yes, the source
<clivejo> but the kf5 packages have been released with an epoch
<yofel> oh, now I see
<yofel> clivejo: ok, you're right
<yofel> bummer
<clivejo> :(
<yofel> clivejo: got an example project that did not trigger a build when it should?
<clivejo> no, been fixing them as I need them
<clivejo> just noticed it was the newly added ones
<yofel> hm, ok, I'll look at the templates later
<yofel> Mirv: I believe there are some plasma pieces stuck in proposed too, I'll check that in ~4-5h when I'm home. Preferably I would like to get 5.7 in as well, as we would then be ok for a while regarding our yakket work - but I'm not sure if it's strickly necessary right now
<clivejo> yofel: can error like that epoch be fixed?
<clivejo> by a meta package or something
<clivejo> or will dpkg just throw a fit
<yofel> clivejo: you can "fix" it by a) renaming the package, b) /increasing the epoch/ (uh well, yeah, fix)
<clivejo> you can do it by breaks/replaces?
<clivejo> cant
<yofel> no, you cannot force dpkg to downgrade a package from packaging
<yofel> so no, there is no way to fix this and stay compatible with debian
<clivejo> didnt think so, otherwise youd have done it before
<clivejo> but just curious
<yofel> yeah :(
<clivejo> did you look at libprison
<yofel> no, other priorities
<clivejo> no prob
<yofel> I would get 5.7 into the archive with that intentional regression, then fix that in a follow up upload
<yofel> as prison requires another transition
<clivejo> did upstream reply to your message?
<yofel> yes, rejected. So we did the most resonable thing we could
<Mirv> yofel: ok!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm
<blaze> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages what's dat?
<soee> :D
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuZ-WPbSbPY
<soee> someone tried to compile/install Pulseaudio 9 on Xenial?
<mamarley> soee: ppa:mamarley/updates
<soee> mamarley: are you using it ?
<mamarley> soee: I have it installed on several systems and it works, yes.
<soee> !
<soee> mamarley: installing it now :)
<soee> brb reboot
<soee> mamarley: alsa* stuff is somehow related/required also ?
<mamarley> soee: Yeah, I also have ALSA updates in that repository, so the PulseAudio package may depend on those versions as well.
<soee> mamarley: so better to update both ?
<mamarley> I don't know, all the systems on which I use those packages just use the whole PPA.
<soee> mamarley: nice ppa - as always :) thanks! now i have my hdmi sound working fine
<mamarley> Oh yeah, that's something I forgot to mention.  Make sure you install the pulseaudio-module-udev package or your HDMI sound may not work.
<soee> it is not marked as a dependency ?
<mamarley> Nope (and this isn't my doing, my package is exactly the same as the one from Yakkety.)
<soee> mamarley: basically my only issue with hdmi sound was it was that output randomly changed to analog/laptop speekers
<soee> and it was fixed in 9.0 while Xenial has 8.0
<mamarley> If it is working for you, then you should be fine.
<soee> someone can recommend not to expensive but good 2.0 speakers ?
<BluesKaj> oops , wrong paul i think
<mamarley> clivejo: With Plasma 5.7.2 on Yakkety, do you have a problem where the shadow on the panel does not display when plasma starts after you log in?
<acheronuk> mamarley: do you have transparency on login when that happens?
<mamarley> acheronuk: The window shadows look normal, but there is no transparency in any of the Plasma elements.
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362531
<ubottu> KDE bug 362531 in Panel "Plasma panels are not transparent after login" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> I'm getting that ^^^
<mamarley> acheronuk: Ah, thanks!  I searched the bugtracker, but couldn't find this one.
<acheronuk> restarting plasa or kwin (can't recall which one) sorted it.
<acheronuk> *plasma
<mamarley> It is plasma.  I discovered that workaround already.
<jimarvan> HI GUYS :D
<jimarvan> how is everyone? :)
<yofel> tsimonq2: what's the story behind https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-workspace/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=72eb931a85c834b9a5a83e937ac29d7493dcdc91
<yofel> that makes it uninstallable
<jimarvan> any news about 5.7.2?
<clivejo> yofel: its the new holidays feature in Plasma 5.7
<clivejo> but its part of apps :(
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9MtFqkRFwQ 1:00
<clivejo> https://youtu.be/A9MtFqkRFwQ?t=58
<yofel> then that's a recommends
 * yofel fixes
<clivejo> how do you tell the difference?
<yofel> plasma may not depend on apps :P
<yofel> at least not in our workflow
<clivejo> so if that package was a plasma release, a depends would be ok?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> well the guideline is -> depends: application does nothing useful without that package, recommends: installed in all but unusual configurations
<yofel> so... don't add too many deps
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> sorry, I told him to add it as a depend
<yofel> np, that's why I asked where that came from
<clivejo> He was testing it on his own install and noticed it
<clivejo> wanted to report it as a bug, so I asked him to install that package and it fixed it so told him to request a merge
<clivejo> what do we have to do to revert kdeconnect back to its original name?
<clivejo> is it in your seed list thingie ma bob
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> finally vacations coming ladies and gentlemen
<jimarvan> after 10 months of continuous work... :D
<clivejo> how long you off for?
<jimarvan> do not know yet
<jimarvan> depends if I return with my car or not
<jimarvan> 16-31 August is the plan
<jimarvan> which means finally some free time for kubuntu studying! :)
<clivejo> anyone tried wayland on YY?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Microsoft will now force you to use its favorite Windows 10 feature, whether you like it or not (MSFT)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=69624554&source=telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I used it a few times
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got me into Mycroft AI
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Still forcing users to use it is a crap
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Even when nod signed in it will send anonymous data
<tsimonq2> yofel: I was told that it should go where it went in that commit, I thought it should be a depends of the package that specifically handles setting/unsetting holidays, but I was isntructed to set it where it is in that commit
<tsimonq2> yofel: in fact, I *wanted* to fix it so that if it doesn't detect the holidays package, it displays a less ugly error than it did
<tsimonq2> yofel: it's clivejo's fault :P
<tsimonq2> and o/ everyone
 * genii gets clivejo more Jamesons
<clivejo> you'll get me tipsy!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and re: "Im guessing Qt5WebEngineConfig.cmake is what tsimonq2 is working on" yep, some coordination is happening on pkg-kde-talk and some on #debian-qt-kde on OFTC
<yofel> tsimonq2: right, see my discussion with clive after that. We do need to eventually improve our qml dep handling
<tsimonq2> yofel: ok
<clivejo> my mistake \o/
<tsimonq2> yofel: you still want the fix I suggested? :)
<clivejo> dont shoot
<tsimonq2> yofel: or should I upstream it?
<yofel> upstream preferably
<tsimonq2> yofel: where do I file a bug so I can assign myself to it? :D
<yofel> hm, regarding upstream, ask in #plasma first. You can file a bug, but you wouldn't be able to assign yourself to it
<tsimonq2> yofel: on freenode?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> question is whether they actually want that improved, or if they have somethign in mind themselves
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<jimarvan> have a good sleep guys
<jimarvan> talk to you tomorrow :0
<tsimonq2> o/ jimarvan 
<jimarvan> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-28
<clivejo> yofel: still awake?
<yofel> clivejo: for some reason yes
<clivejo> how come?
<yofel> spent a while trying to do a win10 upgrade on a noteook, and now wanted to finish something before bedtime
<clivejo> I want to replace Win10 on my mothers laptop, but I cant get the printer to work
<clivejo> thats a big deal breaker for her
<yofel> heh, yeah, my dad's canon is also a driver mess. 
<clivejo> its a brother and there seems to be drivers
<clivejo> but for i386 :/
<clivejo> how long will the upgrade take?
<yofel> download took ~1h, then it started setting stuff up on the running system for another one, then it got stuck at 90% with one svhost process running full throttle. I'll let it run overnight and reset if nothing happens till morning
<yofel> so, meh
<yofel> my previous win10 upgrades all did a shutdown-then-upgrade, which went without problems and took ~1.5h
<tsimonq2> yofel: do you have a Winodes 10 install?
<tsimonq2> *Windows
<clivejo> what the hell does it be doing to take 1.5hours
<clivejo> is it building the upgrade from source?
<yofel> no, but win isn't particulary small
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes
<clivejo> yofel: can I add trojita to KCI to build once a week or something?
<yofel> clivejo: maybe. If we don't add it to the tooling config it might ignore it on job updates
<clivejo> does the tooling remove jobs it doesnt know about?
<yofel> It doesn't look like it from what I've seen
<clivejo> is there anything we can do about KDE git?
<yofel> no... but I wonder if linode is the problem here...
<clivejo> true, Ive never had any issues connecting to KDE git
<clivejo> could there be throttling going on?
<clivejo> max connection count or something
<clivejo> if I add it manually would you add it when you next run the script?
<yofel> if I add it to the script, the script will overwrite all your settings
<clivejo> thats fine
<yofel> but yeah, could be throttling. Maybe jenkins has a way to not start all jobs at once
<yofel> anyway, off to bed now, nini
<clivejo> good night
<santa_> clivejo: hey, I got something important for you, tomorrow we can discuss it when we are around
<Mirv> morning
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Something important?
<soee> tsimonq2: what package was missing to get holidays in calendar ?
<acheronuk> soee: qml-module-org-kde-kholidays
<soee> acheronuk: thanks
<soee> btw. for YY we should stage Beta of KDE Applications 16.08
<soee> than it will be easier to work on final when it comes
<soee> hmm i have this package installed but still no holidays
<soee> oh meh, i had that option turned off in calendar settings :/
<yofel> soee: I would appreciate it if you can prepare a list of 16.08 applications that exclude pim* - *that* we could indeed already be working on
<yofel> in the meanwhile, people are fixing apps in ci, which helps
<sitter> mh. if you have missing qml deps that the CI doesn't complain about you might want to have a look why that is
<sitter> there is a test for qml dependencies, which should be 99% accurate
<soee> yofel: what would be the best way to find those that dont use pim ?
<yofel> soee: good question (which is why I'm looking for volunteers). I think we need the whole dependency tree below kdepimlibs removed
<soee> clivejo: ping
 * clivejo pongs soee over the head
<soee> clivejo: do we have 5.7 for Xenial issues fixed ?
<clivejo> no
<soee> clivejo: ok :)
<clivejo> can you test install it and give some feedback
<clivejo> I forget where we are up to
<soee> clivejo: sure but is there any point if there are know issues that aren't fixed yet?
<soee> clivejo: one b\packaged needs rebuild - that was what you said last time :)
<clivejo> well I think acheronuk rebuilt thingie-ma-bob
<soee> also there were some translations problems reported by mamarley i think
<clivejo> translations are due to apps and kde-l10n not being backported yet
<acheronuk> pyqt5 I did
<clivejo> thats the one
<clivejo> couldnt remember the name
<acheronuk> but yes, at the moment it'll remove user's language packs
<clivejo> soee doesnt need his language anyways
<acheronuk> at the very least
<clivejo> he prefect english :P
<clivejo> perfect
<soee> oh i don't need text at all in my system
<acheronuk> maybe a 'Trump' edition? Only the USA matters?
<soee> a long as i have windows shapes with backgrounds i'm fine with it :)
<clivejo> here we go again
<acheronuk> \t\t !!!!!!!!!! dput failed two times !!!!!!!!!!
<acheronuk> If it's not one thing it's another!
<clivejo> if its not LP its KDEgit 
<soee> all *ubuntu 15.10 die today
<acheronuk> soee: yep, got a relative's laptop to upgrade to xenial
<acheronuk> bbl
<yofel> hm.. it can't be the docker network connections, otherwise it wouldn't ever build anything...
<yofel> for kde it might be throtteling - which we could work around with some exception handling and sleep
<yofel> but the launchpad uploads puzzle me. put already retries the upload a couple times, but never successfully gets an ssh connection
<yofel> *dput
<clivejo> is it only happening on Linode, or master too?
<yofel> although LP needs exception handling to handle API errors
<yofel> clivejo: that's what I'm not sure about either. Did this ever happen on master? The ci has been faling so much recently that I don't remember why it failed
<clivejo> I never seen it happen on master
<clivejo> the dput issue anyway
<yofel> I'll set up another tiny slave on scaleway later, maybe that'll tell us more
<clivejo> it was mainly the LP API temp not available
<clivejo> that still happens the odd time
<yofel> right, that needs more graceful handling
<jimarvan> gooood morning :)
<clivejo> we need some way to sleep and retry those
<jimarvan> did I here 15.10 dies today?
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> *hear
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Morning jim, everyone
<tsimonq2> o/ RIck
<tsimonq2> *Rick
<yofel> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hola Chico
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 0/
<tsimonq2> Sick_Rimmit: ¡Hola señor! ¿Qué tal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Moir bueno, gracias
<tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's it for my spanish I am afraid 😃
<clivejo> yofel: it kinda looks like a race condition
<clivejo> the way LP publishes mean that it sync's all the build to start at the same time
<clivejo> wonder is there a way to stagger the start of new projects
<yofel> I found no reasonable way to do that
<yofel> and sleep(random(0,60)) or so feeeeeeels wrong......
 * yofel -> lunch
<mamarley> clivejo: I don't think I reported any translation problems (besides the packages getting removed, but that is fixed now).
<clivejo> in YY
<clivejo> but not in XX
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<tsimonq2> where's the muon source code?
<acheronuk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git
<tsimonq2> thanks acheronuk 
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<jimarvan> :D
<santa_> clivejo: yes, something important. are you around?
<soee> Ubutnu 16.10 Alpha 2
<tsimonq2> soee: \o/
<soee> \/o\
<soee> ee how to properly escape text that starts with / ?
<yofel> just put a space in front
<yofel>  /o\
 * soee thinks it was to simple to know it ...
<soee> we should add some news our website
<soee> and inform users that 15.10 is now dead and they shouls upgrade to 16.04
<soee> *should
<Mirv> yofel: did you have time to check any additions for silo 41?
 * soee thinks that silo 41 sounds like secret chamber with a bomb ... :)
<Mirv> :) it's the Frameworks PPA to be copied to yakkety-proposed https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/041
<ahoneybun> soee: I removed the links on the Download page for 15.10 a few days ago
<ahoneybun> at least
<yofel> Mirv: I have plasma building on top of 24 and 41 in https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ubuntu/staging3/+packages feel free to copy (there are already plasma pieces stuck in proposed right now)
<yofel> sorry that it took a bit
<yofel> I'm fairly sure that everything will build, but I had to fix something yesterday which is why I wanted to wait for everything to be done before poking you
<Mirv> yofel: you mean you'd like the whole 5.7 / 40 packages in 041? that's ok, and yes I think it's better to start now and maybe have something complete tomorrow :)
<Mirv> yofel: no problem, thanks for your work!
<yofel> Mirv: yes, please put them together in 041. And thanks to you for helping with the archive QA ;)
<acheronuk> o/ Mirv & yofel  
<acheronuk> Great :)
<tsimonq2> hey y'all
<tsimonq2> working on more qtwebengine stuff
<tsimonq2> to give a status update, qtwebchannel is almost done, then we'll get qtwebengine fixed and uploaded
<tsimonq2> if you guys want to take a look, we have a Gobby file at gobby.debian.org/Teams/KDE/qtwebengine
<yofel> \o/
<tsimonq2> but progress nonetheless :)
<acheronuk> The requested URL /Teams/KDE/qtwebengine was not found on this server.
<acheronuk> but great news tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: install the Gobby package, connect to gobby.debian.org (no *://) and browse to it in the document browser
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ok. right
<yotux> Is there a place that a person could get more details about the packing class taking place today
<jimarvan> did you check google plus?
<yotux> have not looked there yet thank you
<jimarvan> https://plus.google.com/+KubuntuPodcast
<jimarvan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<jimarvan> I have to get ready myself too :)
 * ahoneybun works on a snap
<jimarvan> oh no you don't!
<jimarvan> snap? :D
<tsimonq2> $ date -u
<tsimonq2> Thu Jul 28 13:46:52 UTC 2016
<tsimonq2> we have until 18 UTC
<ahoneybun> yea might upload it to the store 
<ahoneybun> if it works
<acheronuk> 7pm here then
<yotux> Thanks for the links, was not sure if kubuntu used the Ubuntu Fridge system or if that is still even a valid place for details
<ahoneybun> that is a good idea though
<mhall119> hey guys, those of you who requested community donations funds to attend Akademy should be getting an email next week, we've just gone through and approved all the ones we had
<Mirv> yofel: I've run some rebuilds faster than LP would do it and it feels like 041 could be ready in an hour or two maybe..
<Mirv> yofel: if it does, and you have time to smoketest it, I could copy it over already today but also tomorrow morning is fine
<Mirv> or whenever, I'm just eager to get to see the autopkgtest infra bombed again :)
<yofel> Mirv: I'll try to test it later, thanks!
<yofel> yeah... I'm not too optimistic about the autopkgtests, they tend to build nonsense
<yofel> TBH, I would be all for force-badtest-ing anything that fails...
<Mirv> if you are good friends with an archive admin that might just be possible :)
<clivejo> they accept bribes too
 * jimarvan yawns
<clivejo> less of that!
 * acheronuk yawns wider
 * yofel yawns
<soee> jimarvan: you said you playes Civilization on linux ?
 * clivejo goes back to bed
 * tsimonq2 throws a bucket of ice water on clivejo and runs
 * acheronuk wonders if there is anywhere to hang a hammock in here
 * clivejo throws a spinlde of DVDs at tsimonq2
 * yofel throws steam at soee
<soee> why ? :D
<clivejo> thats how to get it!
<clivejo> and join the podcast team/group
<jimarvan> :D
<yofel> dunno, felt softer than throwing Civ at you :P
<jimarvan> yes soee
<soee> it is available as on of this: https://www.humblebundle.com/2k-games-bundle
 * mamarley drives up in a steam locomotive and opens the cylinder purge valves, blowing lots of steam at everyone in the channel.
<jimarvan> and it plays wonderfully
<soee> so i need to know if it is fun to pay it
<jimarvan> even with Intel graphics :)
<jimarvan> absolutely man
<jimarvan> i was shocked to see, that it performed well even on low settings
<soee> jimarvan: V ?
<jimarvan> it was visually stunning
<jimarvan> yes
<jimarvan> Civ 5 :)
<jimarvan> with both 2 expansions of course
<jimarvan> makes it much more enjoyable
<soee> will it work on my 21:9 screen ?:D
<jimarvan> yeap yeap
<jimarvan> and plays like a charm in Kubuntu
<jimarvan> BUT we are off topic :P
<yofel> indeed it does
<clivejo> but freeciv runs good too :)
<jimarvan> hope devs dont kill me
 * yofel has Civ VI wishlisted already ^^
<jimarvan> freeciv is AWESOME :D
<yofel> freeciv I have yet to try
<jimarvan> I will personally cover packaging for that game :))
<jimarvan> it is good old school Civ 2
<jimarvan> and plays fantastically for multi player
<jimarvan> if we ever get chance and KDE bugs are all resolved
<jimarvan> we should spend some time gaming :P
<soee> uhm 10 games to add to steam
<jimarvan> soee
<jimarvan> there are 2 games free
<jimarvan> for linux which are just awesome
<jimarvan> one is a card game
<clivejo> BTW if anyone wants to try trojita ( http://trojita.flaska.net - light weight email client based on Qt) KCI built its last night for XX and YY amd64
<jimarvan> clive i will download latest image
<jimarvan> and try it at home :)
<jimarvan> does it have connection to gmail?
<clivejo> jimarvan: if you have IMAP enabled cant see why not
<soee> 2.8 GB to download
<soee> 15 min
<jimarvan> ok :)
<jimarvan> long live my 4Mb/ sec line at home :P
<jimarvan> see ya laters guys leaving work
<santa_> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> santa_: pong
<santa_> clivejo: I see you updated the build depends json map in auomation's git. ho did you update it? by hand?
<santa_> * how
<clivejo> yes, added in the other releases
<santa_> well, there are some issues with it
<clivejo> oh?
<santa_> there are various packages without epoch and therefore the build depends wheren't bumped properly, thing which may lead to random build failures
<clivejo> we are having issues with epochs
<santa_> which is why you shouldn't update the json files by hand unless it's strictly needed
<santa_> and if you do, please report me the problem, so I can fix the underlying thing in the build depend bumping, ok?
<clivejo> unfortunately they don’t work as intended unless you do
<santa_> they work better than adding stuff by hand in most cases
<clivejo> and I didnt realise that some packages had been disabled
<clivejo> so I was running the dev-package-name-list and the packages where being ignored
<santa_> and when you planned to tell me? :P
<clivejo> you werent about at the time :/
<clivejo> only yofel figured it out a week of so ago
<clivejo> !info !info libkf5baloowidgets-bin
<ubottu> 'libkf5baloowidgets-bin' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<clivejo> !info libkf5baloowidgets-bin
<ubottu> libkf5baloowidgets-bin (source: baloo-widgets): Wigets for use with Baloo - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 33 kB
<clivejo> for example that package debian was able to drop the epoch when the KF5 port was released
<clivejo> unfornuately at the time I was still learning and didnt pick up on the fact
<clivejo> and using the KA script it epoched the new kf5 packages
<santa_> which is the correct behaviour if our new packages have an epoch
<tsimonq2> I'm happy to report that the holidays feature works completely fine
<clivejo> this will have to be revert then - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/baloo-widgets/commit/?id=2e172f2cabc9df85b16e0aea092c469f607e6fd5
<santa_> clivejo: there is a version already in the archive with an epoch providing packages with the same name, so yes
<yofel> yes, I got confused there
<yofel> bbl
<santa_> note that the script to update the json files reads the version from the changelog
<santa_> yofel: when you are back I have things for you too :P
 * clivejo wipes his brow
<clivejo> are you done with me?
<santa_> clivejo: for now, but we will have to sort out the bd bumping sooner or later. just wanted to point out the problem ;)
<santa_> yofel: ping me when you back please
<clivejo> time for your grilling :P
<santa_> hey, not grilling at all, just trying to help ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: *sounds alarms* Dojo is soon!
<tsimonq2> wxl: 30 mins :P
<wxl> oh yikes 
<wxl> is it here ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ - password is welcome
<wxl> i'll be listening
<acheronuk> food and coffee needed in short order before that!
<tsimonq2> come on people, who's coming to the dojo? :D
<tsimonq2> we're 10 mins out!
<jimarvan> :)
<yotux> when is the link posted to access webcast
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry guys
<Sick_Rimmit> Some troubles
<yotux> Sick_Rimmit: it happens its technology right....
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> come on guys
<jimarvan> get in
<yotux> jimarvan: what are your referring to when you say get in?
<acheronuk> this? http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ - password is welcome
<jimarvan> yotux: kubuntu dojo 
<jimarvan> learn how to help developing kubuntu (packaging)
<yofel> santa_: pong
<santa_> yofel: yo I wanted to discuss various things with you
<santa_> first of all the kdepim thing
<santa_> what are you trying to do exactly? skip it?
<yofel> santa_: problem is, kdepimlibs 16.08 requires qtwebengine, which we don't have (yet). And as it is still unclear whether it'll make yakkety, we cannot work on 16.08 until we know that - or we intentionally only work on everything *except* pim
<Mirv> ok yofel and everyone interested, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+packages is ready for testing. if you're happy I can publish it.
<Mirv> tomorrow, that is, I'll be here in 10h
<yofel> Mirv: thanks a lot! I'll try to test in an ~hour. If I don't find anything obvious we're good to go tomorrow
<santa_> yofel: that's easy, I can come up with something the next week, so lets discuss the other things affecting the upcoming things for yakkety?
<ScottK> yofel: Work on qtwebengine  is finally moving forward in Debian.
<tsimonq2> ScottK: I've been keeping everyone preety updated :D
<tsimonq2> *pretty
<yofel> ScottK: I'm following the discussion
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I expect you'll have it ~shortly.
<yofel> but thanks ;)
<ahoneybun> thanks ScottK
<santa_> even better, if we have to skip it for a little while I can help
<santa_> thanks for the info ScottK
<santa_> yofel: now the other things regarding the epochs and the build depends bumping
<santa_> there are various things I would like to help to fix so I planned a strategy
<santa_> first one I'm going to try to detect the epochs incorrectly removed
<santa_> such as that one in baloo-widgets, I'll make merge requests of the affected packages
<yofel> that should've only been one
<santa_> just baloo-widgets?
<yofel> as I think I looked at 5-6 packages, and all other ones had no version in the archive.
<yofel> I can look again as removing them from the epoch list was in one commit
<santa_> I will double check just in case
<yofel> but yeah, that static epoch tracking we have really needs to die
<santa_> can I get the epoch back in baloo-widgets in git please?
<yofel> clive didn't fix it?
<santa_> let me check
<yofel> I'm on windows and don't have any ssh keys at hand...
<santa_> not yet
<yofel> clivejo: could you? ^
<santa_> ok, don't worry
<santa_> clive is in the dojo, I'll poke him so we will get it fixed
<santa_> let's go to the next steps
<clivejo> sorry what?
<santa_> clivejo: the epoch of baloo-widgets, can we get it back?
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> yofel: revert your commit?
<yofel> clivejo: will work
<santa_> yofel: so once we get the epochs right in the changelogs I plan to do the following:
<santa_> 1. change bump-build-dep-versions to work this way
<santa_> in addition to the json files we have now we will have override files
<santa_> being the override files meant to be edited manually
<santa_> so, for instance we would have both frameworks-yakkety.json and frameworks-yakkety-overrides.json
<santa_> so frameworks-yakkety.json MUST be changed only using the automatic script
<santa_> if you need additional stuff edit frameworks-yakkety-overrides.json
<santa_> this could override existing entries in frameworks-yakkety.json or add new build dependencies not listed there
<santa_> this way I would inspect the overrides you are using and fix possible bugs in the bumping system
<yofel> sounds good
<clivejo> santa_: epoch is back
<santa_> clivejo: ↑
<clivejo> uploaded to staging-apps
<santa_> clivejo: great! thank you :)
<santa_> ok so once I get the bumping system modified as explained above we might need to fix some packages
<santa_> for instance:
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_applications.html
<santa_> ↑ this is a test rebuild, see akonadi-search
<santa_> it was build sucessfully @ amd64
<santa_> however it failed @ i386
<santa_> and that happens because on amd64 we got lucky and we got the latest packages
<santa_> on i386 we didn't and it failed
<santa_> so we are swimming into the randomness here
<santa_> so to fix that I wil either:
<santa_> a) file a few merge requests
<santa_> b) request you to run the bumping script against the git branch kubuntu_yakkety_archive and push
<santa_> I will to a) if the affected packages are just a few
<santa_> I will do b) if they are too many, since I don't have push permissions to git
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: and that's it. are guys ok with this?
<santa_> yofel: oh I almost forget. I already have a pile of improvements for KA, including the suport for qt bumping which clive used here https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work2
<santa_> would be nice to get them in before stacking more patches on top of that ;)
<yofel> sounds good to me
<yofel> and now I can get my notebook to actually do stuff
<clivejo> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu9 (yakkety), package size 9041 kB, installed size 38421 kB
<acheronuk> The 41 landing ppa would seemingly install fine here on YY if I allowed it.
<valorie> so we don't need to do the force-downgrading?
<jimarvan> valorie: !!!!
<jimarvan> tea? :)
<valorie> coffee!
<valorie> how are you, jimarvan?
<santa_> wihtout caffeine for me XD
<santa_> its 22:02 here
<jimarvan> coffee! roger :>
<jimarvan> trying to do my first baby steps
<jimarvan> in packaging
<valorie> ooooo
<santa_> good luck jimarvan
<valorie> I sort of lost steam in my packaging attempts
 * genii makes a fresh pot 
<valorie> perhaps I'll regain my energy after Akademy
<wxl> ahh back from lunch
<wxl> hai valorie 
<valorie> how are you, walter?
<valorie> nice to see you here
<wxl> good and you?
<valorie> pretty good
<wxl> yeah well i came in for the packaging dojo
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> my dad died in May and I've been up and down since then
<wxl> awww i'm so sorry to hear that
<valorie> he was 89 and had a good long life
<valorie> still, it's a change to lose a parent
<wxl> yeah, it was hard when my dad died, even though he died in his sleep which is about the best i could hope for him (he had a lot of health issues)
<valorie> I'm trying to stay in touch with all my friends here, even if I don't contribute much
 * wxl hugs valorie 
<wxl> seems that kmahjongg is failing because of a host key issue? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/
<valorie> thank you wxl
<yofel> wxl: look at all 4 last builds, one of those might have an actual errors
<yofel> I'm trying to figure out *those* issues in the meantime...
<wxl> i think there's only one, yofel 
<wxl> it may be unsafe permissions on the gnupg directory looking at the full log, yofel 
<yofel> aaaaah
<yofel> that's one of those where clive said no jobs get triggered
<yofel> ok, now I have a debugging example :)
<wxl> of course kmix seems to have similar warnings with different results, but perhaps the problem there is farther upstream
<wxl> um and though this supposedly failed, lp seems to suggest it succeeded?
<yofel> if a package ends up in DEPWAIT, jenkins will fail it - but it might build on launchpad later on
<wxl> yeah that seems to be the case
<wxl> so what exactly do we do with those?
<yofel> the kmix case, would just need a new build triggered.
<yofel> Otherwise, we try to fix the problem, commit that to the kubuntu_unstable branch in our repositories, LP notifies jenkins and that rebuilds the package
<wxl> regarding fixing the problem, what would cause the depwait?
<yofel> a build ordering issue, or another failure elsewhere
<yofel> the ci is *supposed* to enforce build order, but that (and some other things), don't fully work right now
<wxl> k
<wxl> missing files on cantor
<clivejo> Sick_Rimmit: all fished and chipped?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes thanks :-D
<Sick_Rimmit> Phew!!! 
<Sick_Rimmit> That Dojo was stressful
 * Sick_Rimmit sweating
<Sick_Rimmit> I think I know what needs to be done.
<Sick_Rimmit> clivejo: You're right, we need to write our own packaging guide
<Sick_Rimmit> I think we could develop it at docs.kubuntu.org
<Sick_Rimmit> If jimarvan makes a start on those packaging notes, I can work with ahoneybun to get some nice docs developed from it
<jimarvan> I will
<jimarvan> talking to clive to determine a target package task
<jimarvan> to start with
<Sick_Rimmit> :-D
<jimarvan> I will write down all the steps
<jimarvan> including key creation, git source download
<jimarvan> everything
<jimarvan> from scratch
<Sick_Rimmit> Awesome
<jimarvan> and then I can make a script to create a youtube video lol
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll speak to ahoneybun about adding a packaging section to the docs
<jimarvan> brilliant
<jimarvan> finally I will get my hands dirty
<Sick_Rimmit> Im happy to help with the YouTube Video.
<jimarvan> Rick that is your specialty ;)
<jimarvan> hehehe
<Sick_Rimmit> lol :-D
<jimarvan> walter is here?
<jimarvan> wxl: yo man
<jimarvan> wxl: you have set a launchpad account for yellow belt?
<jimarvan> you want rick to make one?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/+git/amarok
<ahoneybun> talking about me again
<acheronuk> using the 1st tool I found
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh hi ahoneybun
<jimarvan> acheronuk: awesome
<jimarvan> you are already on that?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, we're talking about producing a packaging guide, because much of the ubuntu stuff is out of date
 * acheronuk is not in his git comfort zone
<jimarvan> lol
<Sick_Rimmit> I've suggested we could build on the work you've already done with the docs
<jimarvan> so do you think that is a good targeting package for me?
<ahoneybun> I've seen 
<santa_> hey clivejo: currently minuet build depends on this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/6668927/+listing-archive-extra
<clivejo> libdrumstick?
<santa_> so it's not buildable right now unless yo get back that package or you revert the build depend change
 * ahoneybun has thought about pulling data from the ubuntu wiki so the full doc book can be offline
<jimarvan> Sick_Rimmit: I whispered to walter (wxl) to request entry to the yellow belt team (if he has not done already)
<Sick_Rimmit> let me check
<clivejo> santa_: sorry, what?
<ahoneybun> whos Nathan )yotux
<ahoneybun> (yotux
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I've got him.
<Sick_Rimmit> added
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> how does Sick_Rimmit have access to that
<ahoneybun> it's a KC owned group
<santa_> clivejo: minuet right now on git branch kubuntu_yakkety_archive build depends on libdrumstick1-dev
<clivejo> yes
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: made me admin
<santa_> clivejo: however that package is not available in the archive yet, nor in the staging ppa
<santa_> clivejo: therefore it's not buildable
<clivejo> its in the staging-kdeapplications
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> well my snap works tsimonq2
<santa_> solution a) upload the package again to the ppa and upload it to the archive whenever you are going to upload kde applications
<clivejo> I cant upload to the archive
<santa_> solution b) revert the build depend to libdrumstick-dev (without the 1)
<santa_> solution c) change the build depend to be libdrumstick1-dev | libdrumstick-dev
<clivejo> solution b didnt work
<clivejo> package in yakkety was too old
<wxl> Sick_Rimmit: yes, please add me to yellow belt. should i ask to join?
<clivejo> as of a couple of weeks ago
<Sick_Rimmit> wxl: Done :-D
<wxl> thx!
<wxl> jimarvan: did you find a package to work on?
<clivejo> !info libdrumstick-dev
<ubottu> libdrumstick-dev (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<santa_> so we have to go for the a) if the b) didn't work
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrumstick
<clivejo> thats sync'ed from debian?
<yofel> it is
<acheronuk> yofel: did this work sufficiently? https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/+git/amarok
<yofel> looks about right
<jimarvan> wxl: yes probably amarok
<santa_> great and it doesn't build with gcc 6 the old drumstick
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/drumstick.git/
<clivejo> looks like maxy is working on it
<jimarvan> wxl: welcome to the yellows :D
<wxl> yay!
<acheronuk> welcome :D
<wxl> jimarvan: how did you pick amarok? doesn't seem like it needs building (looking in jenkins)
<santa_> clivejo: and it has another name, maybe you should try to build it and upload to the ppa?
<jimarvan> might not, I will just try something even if it builds properly
<clivejo> it is in the PPA
<jimarvan> and take it from there
<clivejo> I dont understand what you are asking
<jimarvan> my next target is freeciv :)
<santa_> really
<santa_> let me check,,,
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=drumstick&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<santa_> clivejo: yeah found it, my bad
<santa_> I was looking for libdrumstick
<clivejo> its only a test build until the proper version gets synced from debian
<santa_> yeah, nevermind
<clivejo> and to let us build minuet
<santa_> I must add that to my ppa simulation
<ahoneybun> amarok is rather large
<ahoneybun> and does not need work really 
<clivejo> yofel: can I upload amarok to staging-apps?
<yofel> that's not an app... put it into misc
<clivejo> its not Qt5 based yet?
<valorie> no
<valorie> the beta was the last of the non-qt5 releases, or the final would be
<valorie> however afaik the qt5 port isn't finished
<acheronuk> no activity on the KF5 branches for 6 months?
<clivejo> ah, the reason I wanted to put it in apps was to give it a touch of acheronuk's magic
<acheronuk> I have magic?
<clivejo> your Qt5.6.1 packages do!
 * acheronuk waves wand
<valorie> if we release the beta, maybe that will help the effort to get Amarok over the hump
<acheronuk> oh
 * valorie hopes for magic
<valorie> and finishes setting up all the new .1 torrent seeds
<acheronuk> ooh. KCI has gained another node
<yofel> that one is for debugging purposes
<acheronuk> something you host then?
<yofel> yes, dead cheap though
<acheronuk> if that helps iron out those failures then great :)
<yofel> well, I want to see if linode is part of the issue
<yofel> wtf, the new mergers have "Trigger when build is: stable or unstable but not failed" for their children o.O
<yofel> no wonder that doesn't work
<yofel> no wait, all have that o.O
<jimarvan> Cannot believe I still have to work until now... :(
<jimarvan> stupid finance estimates...
<jimarvan> yofel: question, if qt4 is completely removed, is amarok gone?
<Sick_Rimmit> Wow it is getting very late for work
<jimarvan> ye i know Rick :( but i have to...
<yofel> if nobody ports it to qt5, yes. Although that probably won't be for another year or so
<jimarvan> ok
<jimarvan> sad sad, I loved amarok :(
<jimarvan> such a good media player but now it seems VLC has conquered that field
<valorie> I believe the porting work is partly done
<valorie> vlc is good but no amarok
<jimarvan> agree 100%!
<valorie> if we release the beta, perhaps that can get the effort moving again
<jimarvan> hope so :/
<valorie> perhaps a student can take up the porting as a SoK
<valorie> if we can find a mentor
<yofel> hm, ok, no, I read the jenkins config wrong...
<acheronuk> plasma-pa latest changelog entry in unstable is the 5.7.2 yakkety entry. so I assume it's ok to make a new UNRELEASED entry?
<yofel> acheronuk: yes
<jimarvan> going to sleep, need the rest! see ya tomorrow guys. YOU ARE ALL AWESOME
<jimarvan> :)
<yofel> nini
<valorie> sleep well, jimarvan
<acheronuk> yofel: so I increase the version as well? 4:5.7.2-0ubuntu1 to ???
<yofel> acheronuk: ubuntu2
<yofel> acheronuk: just run dch
<yofel> should do everything for you
<acheronuk> I did. It did.
<acheronuk> Was just sanity checking in case my logics was off
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<acheronuk> Grrrrrrrrrr @ launchpad!
 * mamarley kicks LP?
 * clivejo kicks LP too
 * yofel tries to add some error handling
<yofel> ok, once the next docker deployment runs, it'll either be better or much worse :P
<clivejo> place your bets now!
 * valorie throws up the coin
<valorie> call it.....
<valorie> we have very few failing though!
<valorie> already it is looking pretty awesome
<yofel> well, lets say I'm fixing the runtime part first, so we can use it
<yofel> the management is a mess
<yofel> although it finally feels like I'm actually making progress
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<yofel> ok, seems like I at least did not make things much worse
<clivejo> no ECM
<clivejo> what is cervisia?
<wxl> cervesa?
<yofel> !info cervisia
<clivejo> cervisia
<ubottu> cervisia (source: cervisia): graphical CVS client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 521 kB, installed size 1701 kB
<yofel> oh wow, that's still a thing
<clivejo> seems so
<clivejo> how come its missing ECM
<yofel> version too old maybe
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/cervisia/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> missing it 
<yofel> no, nobody ported that to kf5 packaging
<wxl> http://www.thebeerstore.ca/sites/default/files/styles/brand_hero/public/sbs/brand/14653---JKM---TBS-Brand-Images---Details-CERVEZA.jpg?itok=HDElPqVE
<yofel> hehe
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/cervisia.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> not ported in debian
<clivejo> maybe its newly ported?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> well, no weird failures so far...
<yofel> Mirv: so the packages seem to work from a quick test, and Rik said they work for him too, so feel free to copy stuff tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-29
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> all executors full
<clivejo> its gonna explode
<clivejo> swy-01 is scaleway?
<clivejo> 56 jobs all hitting us at once, this will be fun
<yofel> yes, VC1S
<yofel> the disk will probably run full soon. Though if this works well, I'll add a volume and just leave it running
<yofel> well, that's that. Now i'm curious if they'll have new builds triggered eventually
<yofel> there seemed nothing really wrong with the configuration as far as I could see
<valorie> I'm upgrading my yy vbox
<valorie> so far, only: 
<valorie> ./usr/lib/
<valorie> ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/trojita/
<valorie> ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/trojita/trojita_plugin_QtKeychainPasswordPlugin.so
<valorie> ./usr/share/doc/
<valorie> ./usr/share/doc/trojita-plugin-qtkeychain/changelog.Debian.gz
<valorie> oops
<valorie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<valorie>  konversation : Depends: konversation-data (= 1.6-0ubuntu1) but 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 is installed
<valorie> -f install seems to be fixing though
<yofel> hm, you should only have to do that if something went wrong previously
<yofel> and ok, I see a bunch of #3 builds for the ones that just got fixed, so it seems as if the triggers work now
<valorie> now restarting it
<valorie> yofel: this was restored from a snapshot; I don't think there were problems, but.....
<tsimonq2> o/ morw qtwebengine work for me
<tsimonq2> *more
<valorie> thank you for that, tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> lots of green
<valorie> isn't it great, ahoneybun?
<valorie> I love seeing it
<ahoneybun> it's never bad
<ahoneybun> more so when the green is money lol
<valorie> I'd rather see green plants than green money, but then....
<valorie> privilege!
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> lol then red
<ahoneybun> wait 
<ahoneybun> then tehy get fixed?
<ahoneybun> anyone still on slack?
 * valorie never got onto slack
<ahoneybun> your on there
<valorie> yes, I have an account, but no team beyond Kubuntu
<valorie> which -- we never really used it
<ahoneybun> I had used it for Mycroft
<ahoneybun> need to get back on that account
<Mirv> yofel: ok, publishing! thanks all!
<Mirv> let's refollow the autopkgtests later when the infra recovees from the shock of getting new frameworks & plasma
<Mirv> done https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-2-publish/6/console
<ahoneybun> thanks Mirv
<acheronuk> that's great Mirv :)
<valorie> it's awesome that we're set up so early this time
<valorie> at least hopefully
<valorie> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> you're welcome :)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: what's going on?
<valorie> tsimonq2: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-2-publish/6/console
<acheronuk> plasma 5.7.2 and FW landing in the yakkety main archive 
<valorie> that's awesome
<soee> good morning
<acheronuk> morning :)
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: I had done it locally, but left that cervisia KF5 port for Simon, as thought it could be a useful one for him to do
<tsimonq2> hey y'all
<acheronuk> hi :D
<tsimonq2> chromebooks suck, I need to have a way to make my development environment more portable
<tsimonq2> (custom config files, keys, etc.)
<tsimonq2> it's annoying to have to set up on every computer I use, and it usually ends up being a terrible experience compared to my regular machine
<tsimonq2> so pretty much all I can do is read and talk, while not getting any work done, it's frustrating :(
<tsimonq2> but whatever, I'll be around if anyone wants to chat ;)
<yofel> tsimonq2: you can get work done over ssh ;)
<yofel> well, if you have access to the keys
<tsimonq2> yofel: I have no server to SSH to and my computer is off
<yofel> tsimonq2: ah, we can fix former, latter... not
<yofel> 03:30:56 /var/lib/jenkins/ci-tooling/kci/source_publisher.rb:44:in `wait': Upload was likely rejected, we have been waiting for well over 30 minutes! (RuntimeError)
<yofel> hm... I think I need to increase that timeout
<tsimonq2> yofel: the thing is, I don't have my private keys on me and I need those to do a couple of important things
<yofel> ahoneybun: because the builds are flaky as that, jenkins will try to build every job 4 times before concluding that it's broken
<tsimonq2> although I *can* do Git I think
<tsimonq2> yofel: there's some out of date symbols I can fix on the Update Excuses list for Qt 5.6.1
<tsimonq2> would you rather I wait and do it properly or do you accept patches via pastebin? :D
<yofel> tsimonq2: the others might accept pastbins ^^ - I'll probably going to be too busy today to look at anything before the evening
<tsimonq2> alright cool :)
<yofel> and I can't type today o.O
<soee> you can sing ! :D
<yofel> I'm siiiiiiiiiiiiiiinging in the sun, just siiiiiiiiiingin' in the sun, What a glooooorious feeling, and I'm ... fried again
<soee> ")
<tsimonq2> *SIGH* I can't set up apt-cacher-ng
<tsimonq2> it's gonna be a long day...
<tsimonq2> (can't start systemd processes because it's in a chroot)
 * yofel wonders if systemd-run chroot ... would work
<yofel> I usually work around it by throwing the cache into lxc if I need it seperated
<tsimonq2> yofel: can't run LXC on this thing either...
<yofel> unless all you have is the chroot
<yofel> ah hm :/
<tsimonq2> I'm inside the chroot and that's all I can mess with
<tsimonq2> great, and I can't use sbuild either
<tsimonq2> I'm done with that
<tsimonq2> **/SIGH
<tsimonq2> *SIGH*
<jimarvan> Good morning KUBUNTU
<jimarvan> :)
<tsimonq2> GOOD MORNING JIM
<tsimonq2> :)
<jimarvan> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> HI Good Morning 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's Friday, and it is a lovely day
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> \o/
<tsimonq2> Rick! :D
<tsimonq2> I'm actually watching the latest Kubuntu Podcast :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yay!
<yofel> hm, with today's CI behavior, I have this feeling of watching a system that's quietly doing it's job, but somehow I don't trust that at all because that feels not normal at all ^^
<tsimonq2> yofel: can we please rewrite in Python? Launchpad has a Python library :P
<tsimonq2> XD
<yofel> as does ruby FWIW (self written by sitter ^^). But I wouldn't mind a language mix in there personally
<acheronuk> at least I have done *some* python! 
<tsimonq2> and Python at least doesn't look weird :P
<tsimonq2> Python is easy
<jimarvan> hey Rick :)
<acheronuk> I started on Fortran and Pascal!
<jimarvan> Fortran OMG
<jimarvan> LOL I hated that language xD
<jimarvan> but now I started to appreciate its simplicity :)
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: don't you think we should port KCI to Python? :D
<jimarvan> we should first build everything from scratch xD
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe
<jimarvan> As an engineer I love "clean" solutions
<yofel> that *was* a "clean" solution btw. ;)
<jimarvan> i know i know
<jimarvan> :D
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: I mean not Jenkins but the build scripts that do everything
<yofel> still, learning ruby is less work then rewriting everything in python (which I don't personally consider superior to ruby)
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit :P
 * tsimonq2 tried XD
<jimarvan> lol
<yofel> because at that point - we might as well do it the jenkins way and rewrite everything in java ^^
<yofel> at least then we would have a compiled language with static types
<tsimonq2> NOOO NOT JAVA D:
<yofel> *that* I consider superior to both python and ruby
<sitter> yofel: t'used to have a language mix. it's not a problem tbh. only reason it went away is because launchpadlib is obscenely slow and complicated to debug for the use case of KCI
<tsimonq2> Java is worse than Ruby :P
<yofel> well, then... D, Rust, Go, whatever (C++ maybe not)
<tsimonq2> yofel: we should rewrite it all in Brainf**k XD
<yofel> errrrrrrr.... piet? ^^
<tsimonq2> huh?
<jimarvan> just a simple easy to debug language would do :P
<yofel> then we could print out the apps at least :P
<tsimonq2> so about QtWebEngine progress
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 2p I would be OK with Python, and it is a very popular langauge. useful for newcomers
<tsimonq2> QtWebChannel builds fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Most important though is how well documented the code is
<tsimonq2> I agree with Rick! yay Python! :D
<tsimonq2> and it's easy to document the code if you can actually read it XD
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: ruby code is self documenting >.>
 * yofel runs
<tsimonq2> QtWebChannel just needs to pass some tests
<tsimonq2> we disabled them for the time being
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yep, I have no issues with Ruby either. I have written any, have read some, reckon I could get my head around it
<tsimonq2> but, it would be good to fix them
<tsimonq2> afair we still have a long ways to go on QtWebEngine, I don't remember if he actually got it to build or not
<tsimonq2> *it
<tsimonq2> wait nvm on that edit
<tsimonq2> but anyways
<tsimonq2> I say eta of ~ 1-1.5 weeks to get into Debian
<tsimonq2> it's cutting it close to FeatureFreeze, but hey, we'll have it :)
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: but documentation is probably the one thing the tooling lacks most. As I'm not very familiar with the ruby ecosystem, it took me hours just to make things *run*
<tsimonq2> yofel: which is why we should port to Python so it's easier to make docs :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
 * yofel sends a python after tsimonq2
 * tsimonq2 throws a ruby at yofel, hitting him, while he proceeds to trap the python and send it back at yofel 
<tsimonq2> :P
<yofel> touché
<acheronuk> sounds like some off kilter DND/role play
<tsimonq2> huh?
<yofel> FWIW, I don't really like python virtualenvs either, but they are a bit easier to use IMO than this rvm thing the tooling runs in on the builders
<sitter> yofel: rbenv > rvm
<yofel> sitter: why are you using rvm then? ^^
<sitter> rvm has the problem that it is basically black magic because it tries to do everything behind the scenes with little to no control
<sitter> yofel: because that's what we originally used
<sitter> don't change what isn't broken :P
<sitter> our newer CI setups have rbenv
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @yofel Perhaps that would make a good task for Ninja's to look at - Refactoring and documenting the tooling
<tsimonq2> or maybe I should do that to convince them to grant me ninja :P
<tsimonq2> (kidding, I agree with Rick)
<yofel> ninjas is about packaging, not coding. If anything that counts towards regular membership.
<yofel> Refactoring isn't really needed, the code works well, just figuring out how to use it is a pain
<tsimonq2> ...speaking of CI :D
<yofel> ooops, that was me dist-upgrading swy-01 and not realizing that docker was on the upgrade list
<tsimonq2> screw it, I'm logging into c9.io
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo that looks interesting
<tsimonq2> yeah, I used to use it to access IRC at school
<tsimonq2> (for grades 7 and 8 I got to carry a Chromebook around)
<tsimonq2> but it's really cool
<tsimonq2> I even convinced a few teachers to let me code things for class projects, and I managed it all under Git
<tsimonq2> it was beautiful
<tsimonq2> but it's also nice for spinning up a cloud instance to just code on
<tsimonq2> I'll use it now to do what my development environment can't :)
<tsimonq2> (my CURRENT one, not the one at home)
<tsimonq2> let's see if C9 likes sbuild :D
<tsimonq2> Sick_Rimmit: One thing about C9 that I really like is that anyone with a GitHub account can collaborate on a terminal
<tsimonq2> (yes, multiple people can work on something)
<tsimonq2> I used that a lot with wxl
<tsimonq2> speeds aren't too bad either ;)
<tsimonq2> yofel: so how far after Qt 5.6.1 gets in the archive do we start porting to Qt 5.7? :D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<yofel> tsimonq2: not this release. Next are finishing apps for yakkety (and maybe working on 16.08). And in parallel the plasma 5.7 xenial backport (including qt5.6.1, which is building in some landing for xenial)
<tsimonq2> oh alright
<soee> and i think 5.7 for Xenial is more important than Qt 5.7 in YY
<soee> *Plasma 5.7
<tsimonq2> yeah I see
<soee> you know what, next onth i will try to create simple widget for plasma
<soee> so some basic stuff for the welcome/slideshow i was talking about some time ago
<clivejo> stderr: fatal: index file smaller than expected
<clivejo> brand new ways to fail
<yofel> and all of those were on linode..
<clivejo> maybe shoot a support email to linode asking why?
<yofel> lets wait a bit more, and it's friday anyway
<clivejo> might be some automated feature kicking in, maybe thinks its a DDOS attack on KDE
<yofel> could be. I tried setting some cpu limits on the container in an attempt to slow it down. But that for some reason seems to be ignored...
<yofel> need to look closer at that
<jimarvan> woooohoooo
<jimarvan> OMG finally it worked
<jimarvan> I am getting payed!!!! (celebration fireworks *****)
<jimarvan> *paid
<yofel> and again..
<clivejo> yofel: don’t you find this maddening ?
<yofel> I did until I added the auto-retry workaround, now I find it annoying
<yofel> but there's more pressing issues that I want to solve, so I don't consider it that much of a problem
<jimarvan> hmm :/
<clivejo> such as?
<yofel> tooling deployment doesn't work with multiple slaves and missing stable builds
<sitter> 11:19:05  > /usr/bin/git -c core.askpass=true fetch --tags --progress git://anongit.kde.org/kmines +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/upstream/*
<sitter> yofel: you should use the git-monitor in tooling
<yofel> sitter: speak english please
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/git-monitor/git
<sitter> implements a semaphore for git
<sitter> run https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/git-monitor/git-monitor as a system service, and the git thingy will intercept network bound commands and semaphore lock them
<sitter> prevents kde from rejecting connections
<yofel> aaaah, thanks
<clivejo> sitter: is it KDE is rejecting them?
<sitter> yup
<sitter> we only allow 5 concurrent connections
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> then does it ban for a certain period of time?
<clivejo> ^ thats useful to know :)
<sitter> not that I know of
<jimarvan> I wish once, to view IRC and see only green color
<jimarvan> one day... one day...
<soee> adjust screen colors to render text in green :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That collaboration feature looks excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I know jimarvan wanted to work with me on Sphero-Droid, that would certainly by doable in c9
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm taking a look further at that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm... I wonder if I can blag some sponsored accounts....
<yofel> jimarvan: the funny part is: 'SUCCESS' is almost never printed here, so if everything is fine, you would see one single message at midnight UTC and that's it ^^
<soee> :D
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> Rick
<jimarvan> 16th of August I am on holiday in Greece
<jimarvan> I will work on Sphero code and kubuntu while on the beach! :P
<jimarvan> And everyone is welcome in Zakynthos ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> @Sick_Rimmit, Playing with a toy is work?!?!
<momentum> hi do you guys have plans to provide plasma 5.8  for kubuntu 16.04?
<soee> momentum: in the future - yes
<momentum> ahh good to know
<momentum> thanks for the info
<jimarvan> see ya laters peeps :)
<tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit: Yeah, C9's collaboration is nice :D
<tsimonq2> I can confirm debian bug 832900 with the staging PPAs
<ubottu> Debian bug 832900 in plasma-workspace "plasma-workspace: Third-party systray icons get a black background" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/832900
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what are you getting blacked out icons for?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Chromium, but Franz is also messed up
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Clifford: Outrageous
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I just saw your reference to Sphero-Droid as a TOY!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmmm.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll have you know that it is a very serious endeavour
<tsimonq2> heheheh
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: don't use thsoe, or have a tray icon for them. just wondered, as shutter, thunderbird, hexchat and dropbox icons are just fine here
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: clememtine mentioned in that bug report is also ok here. weirdness
<tsimonq2> yeah
<soee> Overlord II Now Available For Linux Gamers
 * acheronuk peers meaningfully at marble
<acheronuk> hmmm
<tsimonq2> off to bed very soon
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I *think* it's symbols?
<tsimonq2> but I'm back at home! \o/
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> it needs a new versioned libmarblewidget library package, and symbols regenerated for that I think
<acheronuk> amongst other things
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you are either on a very odd time schedule, or not in the timezone I thought you were
<yofel> hm....
<clivejo> yofel: something going on with the git sycamore
<clivejo> /var/lib/jenkins/tooling3/git-monitor/lib/semaphore.rb:156:in `synchronize': undefined method `synchronize' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError) (Git::GitExecuteError)
<yofel> yeah, I'm looking at the log
<yofel> hm, it's also calling the wrong git during the pull phase
<yofel> sitter: around?
<yofel> or do I have to set the PATH for the jenkins user on the slave ?!?
<yofel> but that's not working on master either
<yofel> I see code to special handle /var/lib/jenkins/tooling3/git, but that's not a thing
<acheronuk> evening :)
<clivejo> hi Rik
<clivejo> acheronuk: you up to much?
<acheronuk> symbols question (oh fuuuun!)
 * clivejo runs and hides
<acheronuk> if the libmarblewidget-qt5-23 library package needs to change to libmarblewidget-qt5-25 where libmarblewidget-qt5.so.23 has changed to libmarblewidget-qt5.so.25, then does that new library package inherit the old symbols file renamed as a starting point?
<clivejo> yes, and also renamed in the actual symbols file
<clivejo> there will be a header line that needs updated
<acheronuk> at the top you mean? i.e. libmarblewidget-qt5.so.25 libmarblewidget-qt5-25 #MINVER#
<acheronuk> yes, that!
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> ok. I'm doing it right then!
<santa_> while it's harmless to reuse the symbols file, usually the way is starting a new one
<santa_> and keep the -bin dependencies in it (if any)
<clivejo> santa_: can you example the reason for that?
<clivejo> explain
<yofel> -bin is one of the reasons why I *prefer* reusing the old file
<yofel> and it doesn't matter which one you do in practice
<santa_> yes
<santa_> clivejo: the reason is that the symbols files are meant to generate dependencies in the packages linked against that library, so ...
<acheronuk> re-using the old one made sense to me, and worked, but I then took a peek at what Neon had done with it, and they obviously started afresh
<santa_> supose we have a library libfoo1
<acheronuk> which made me doubt
<santa_> version 1.0.5 for example
<santa_> then a version 2.0 arrives
<santa_> with the soname bumped
<santa_> so we have the libfoo2 binary package
<santa_> the minimum version of libfoo is 2.0
<santa_> so here we have:
<santa_> a) reusing the old symbols file updating it
<santa_> b) starting a new one
<acheronuk> yofel: presumably as it's changed 2 versions, #MISSING are a gimme for being removed?
<yofel> acheronuk: yes, once the version has changed, all changes are OK
<santa_> if we go for b) all the symbols will have a 2.0 version
<acheronuk> cool
<santa_> so if we have a package linked against it it will have a versioned dependency like this
<santa_> libfoo2 >= 2.0
<santa_> this is right
<santa_> now supose we go for b?
<santa_> and we have the same package linked against a symbol listed in the symbols file we reused
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you have anything in mind with the "you up to much?" question?
<santa_> supose this symbol is listed as appearing in the 1.0.5 versipm
<santa_> then we will get a dependency like this
<santa_> libfoo2 >= 1.0.5
<santa_> since the minimum version of libfoo2 is 2.0
<santa_> the package manager will behave exactly the same when installing the package linked against libfoo2
<clivejo> so how would you go about generating a new symbols file for it?
<santa_> let me find that link...
<santa_> clivejo: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<santa_> using that commands AND
<clivejo> Id like to give it a try sometime
<santa_> checking the -bin dependencies of the old symbols file
<clivejo> can you explain what you mean by checking the -bin deps?
<clivejo> like compare the two?
<santa_> if in the header of the old symbols file there is a libfoo-bin dependency, you MUST add it to the new symbols file
<santa_> and you have to do it manually
<clivejo> or right
<clivejo> oh
<acheronuk> I tried starting a new one, and that is probably why it didn't like that one bit?
<santa_> maybe you find easier the other approach which is also fine, as explained
<santa_> also, in case you didn't already
<santa_> https://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<santa_> ↑ I think it's a MUST read
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: any doubts?
<acheronuk> ok. I had marble working once already in pbuilder, but then went off at a tangent on the new file thing.
<acheronuk> I've had enough of that today, but I'll do a complete re-do tomorrow to get it in my head
<acheronuk> and read the exciting docs
<santa_> not really exciting, but like a medicine of bad taste imo
<santa_> but hey, if you find them exciting, good for you, I'm not gonna demotivate you ;)
 * clivejo giggles
<acheronuk> to be clear, no I don't find that exciting!
<acheronuk> but I've read worse
<clivejo> I sensed the sarcasm!
<yofel> I propose reading the GNU make manual. Amazing collection of dustry dry topics to choke you to death by boredom really slowly
<yofel> oh, and you would probably be the first one here that would manage reading the whole thing :P
<santa_> I don't usually read between lines
<clivejo> should we give it to Simon to read?
<santa_> in any case exciring or not the guide is something you have to read if you want to do a proper job with libraries
<clivejo> be like his initiation 
<yofel> anyway, I *think* I figured out how to use this git-monitor now
<santa_> otherwise you might start to do bizarre things
<clivejo> like sending the newbie painter to go fetch you a tin of rainbow paint
<yofel> but yeah, I agree about the lib packaging guide
<acheronuk> I will bite the bullet
<santa_> note that we also have that a particular way in kde packages to handle the abi breaks
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYIocYmSCI
<santa_> that abi manager thing, but you can skip that for now
<acheronuk> clivejo: mean but funny :D
<clivejo> stupid autotests
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> spectacle has an epoch in KCI unstable
<clivejo> Published 2016-06-22
 * clivejo wont go there
<yofel> delete it?
<clivejo> keep getting timeout on LP
<clivejo> ok got it
<acheronuk> was LP silently rejecting then?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> until KCI timed out
<clivejo> waits 30mins for it to appear in the PPA
<acheronuk> had observed that, yes
<clivejo> it uses the API 
<clivejo> yofel: minuet is another with no triggers set
<clivejo> can I do it manually?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> needs "Trigger build without parameters" checked
<clivejo> ok, Ill just manually build them
<yofel> clivejo: the other builds don't have that set
<clivejo> how do they trigger builds then?
<clivejo> [parameterized-trigger] Downstream builds will not be triggered as no parameter is set.
<clivejo> [parameterized-trigger] Downstream builds will not be triggered as no parameter is set.
<clivejo> oh my
<clivejo> Could not find a configuration file for package "Qt5" that is compatible with requested version "5.7.0".
<yofel> no idea, our configuration is increadibly messy. The build jobs themselves have poll SCM triggers - that are not properly configured...?
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^^ we need Qt5.7
<acheronuk> minuet needs Qt 5.7
<jimarvan> heeeeeeeeeelllo awesome people
<santa_> gonna go out
<clivejo> ah, thats a PIM
<santa_> good night everyone
<clivejo> night night
<jimarvan> gn santa
<clivejo> is sddm maintained by us?
<acheronuk> hmmm minuet set a min version of 5.7.0 in the apps 16.08 branch
<clivejo> looks like that will be removed from our apps release
<yofel> yes
<yofel> the project generation factory in ci-tooling is a mystery.....
<clivejo> why does minuet keep getting restarted?
<jimarvan> good night guys
<jimarvan> see you tomorrow afternoon :)
<yofel> clivejo: jenkins does 3 auto-retries,  then stops
<clivejo> marks it as failed?
<yofel> well, all builds will be failed, but it will stop retrying
<clivejo> is that to "solve" the LP temp available issue?
<clivejo> unavailable
<yofel> it's to work around all of that. Until each issue is fixed properly
 * clivejo wonders if that is santa's other alias!
<clivejo> whats ist palapeli?
<yofel> hm, corrupted workspace
<clivejo> yofel: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70569-Should-I-be-concerned
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> doing the same on my system
<clivejo> and Driver Manager seems to be hanging again :(
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-30
<yofel> ...
<yofel> ???
<ahoneybun> some more green today
<yofel> just fixes for the mess I just made
<yofel> but not it should be quiet - I hope
<yofel> *now
<yofel> I think we need another semaphore around dput...
 * clivejo cries
<yofel> it'll get a lot more red
<clivejo> I dont like red 
<yofel> funny enough, swy-01 is so slow, that it never hits the concurrency issue with dput
<yofel> lets see if I can figure out another DRB wrapper
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: odd schedule, my time zone is CDT and it's 9:11 PM right now
<ahoneybun> heyo tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> fine, you?
<tsimonq2> great ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> how's the 16.10 alpha for lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel your pushing that servers CPU over 90%
<ahoneybun> clivejo: you said something about trojita right?
<ahoneybun> !info
<ahoneybun> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<ahoneybun> oh you built it for yakkety...
<ahoneybun> I need a xenial as I can't get gpg to work
<blaze> ahoneybun: what's wrong and how to reproduce?
<blaze> google doesn't tell me anything about gpg issues on YY
<acheronuk> blaze: they were talking about trojita email client I think? 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> morning (or middle of the night)
<tsimonq2> hey, can you help me figure out what is wrong with plasma-discover ?
<tsimonq2> I have both the apps and plasma staging PPAs enabled
<acheronuk> wrong in what sense? won't install?
<tsimonq2>  plasma-discover : Depends: packagekit (>= 1.0)
<tsimonq2>                    Recommends: software-properties-kde but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yeah, won't install
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's up with packagekit?
<acheronuk> packagekit 1.2? I think is stuck in 'proposed' for YY
<tsimonq2> well that needs to be solved, otherwise with those PPAs, lubuntu-qt-desktop is not installable :(
<acheronuk> actually 1.1.1
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit
<acheronuk> it was being talked about the other day. have to check the IRC logs as I can't recall if anything was to be done
<tsimonq2> trying: packagekit
<tsimonq2> skipped: packagekit (0, 43, 8) got: 291+0: a-168:a-16:a-17:i-18:p-22:p-17:s-33
<tsimonq2> it breaks a loooooot of packages...
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: playing with it in a VM now
<tsimonq2> I'll try upgrading it and seeing what it breaks
<acheronuk> python3-aptdaemon depends gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (<< 0.9)
<acheronuk> so 1.1 would break that, and in turn aptdaemon itself
<tsimonq2> yeah just figured that out acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so is that the only package broken you think?
<acheronuk> not sure, but I guess breaking apt-daemon is a source of most of the other breakage that would result, if not all
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you think just bumping the dep would fix it?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: it should, because it's already in Debian :D
<tsimonq2> (packagekit is)
<acheronuk> I don't know enough about apt-daemon to say what effect a much newer packagekit would have on it
<acheronuk> the << 0.9 was clearly there for a reason. whether that reason still holds, I can't say
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> LP bug: 1496292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
<tsimonq2> hey, there we go, that's the issue I think!
<acheronuk> yep, when aptdaemon 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu15 gets out of 'proposed' itself, that 'should' sort it
<tsimonq2> alright, time to look at that now :)
<acheronuk> Depends on gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (>= 1.1.1) now, to enforce using
<acheronuk>       PackageKit 1.1; which drops GET_DEPENDS and GET_REQUIRES.
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> oh, last few comments on that bug suggest a few things need rebuilding for the new packagekit itself
<acheronuk> but seems people are on it :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: it's been a month, maybe I should poke someone about it? :)
<acheronuk> ah. getting my month wrong!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so what do you suggest? :)
<acheronuk> WWYD?
<acheronuk> hi soee 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: huh?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: oh, you haven't seen that. short for "What Would Yofl Do"
<soee> hiho
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: XD
<tsimonq2> I don't know him well enought :P
<tsimonq2> *ehough
<tsimonq2> **enough
<tsimonq2> grr
<soee> Yofl ?
<tsimonq2> soee: y o f e l
<soee> ah right as it is some family to Yoda
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well what WOULD he do?
<soee> he woudl YODLE!
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQhqikWnQCU
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: a few days ago on those logs he said he would "look over it". assuming that reply was about this
<tsimonq2> yofel: could you please take a look at bug 1496292 ?
<ubottu> bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> so I would see later whether he got a chance
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> speaking of that, I'm off to bed, o/
<acheronuk> night then, or morning, or whatever the hll :P
<yofel> ahoneybun: linode? yes. I'm trying to impose some CPU limits on it, but live updating didn't work so I need to try that when the node is offline
<yofel> 07:27:56 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<yofel> hm, updating docker did not help
<yofel> ok, linode can now only use 1 cpu
<yofel> that should throttle it a bit
<soee> uhm
<soee> yofel: did you used KDevelop ?
<yofel> I did, but haven't used it in a long time
<soee> is it good for creating plasoimds ?
<yofel> no idea -> #kdevelop
<soee> also i tried to click on New project button and it does nothing:/
<yofel> our kdevelop version is more than a bit outdated though
<yofel> sitter: can I somhow access the toplevel Launchpad API collections through Rubber? I'm trying to figure out a ruby equivalent for lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=lp.projects['kubuntu-packaging'])
<soee> bah another issue
<soee> this seems to make my New project button work https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=218&t=130501
<yofel> ah yeah, as I said, our kdevelop is outdated
<soee> !info kdevelop | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1628 kB, installed size 6494 kB
<soee> isn't it latest stable ?
<yofel> it is, but it's qt4, you want to qt5 version for the apptemplates to work fine
<yofel> *want the
<soee> rofl :D
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/Ef7Nl62.png
<yofel> heh
<acheronuk> daily builds of qt5 kdevelop in a someones ppa? https://launchpad.net/~blaze/+archive/ubuntu/kf5 
<acheronuk> I had that enabled on Xenial before I upgraded, but never go round to actually trying it.
<acheronuk> *got around
<soee> :)
<yofel> on my desktop, quassel gives Rik the same highlight color that it gives aaron on my notebook, and as both nicks start with a, my mind constantly tries to read Rik's messages as aaron's
<yofel> aaaaaargh
<clivejo> yofel: can I disable autotests for - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275736185/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kross-interpreters_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160729.2156-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> seems they still dont want to work even with fake frame buffer
<clivejo> acheronuk: any progress on marble?
<yofel> to me that reads like kross is actually broken?
<yofel> it shouldn't even need X
<acheronuk> clivejo: not got back to it today yet. I plan to late afternoon
 * clivejo has no idea what kross is and why it needs interpreting 
 * acheronuk was surprised palapeli is a jigsaw puzzle
<yofel> clivejo: belongs to the other language bindings stack
 * clivejo wishes KDE software was more descriptively named
<yofel> where's the fun in that? :P
<clivejo> whats wrong with kjigsaw ?
<yofel> dunno, wasn't the developers preference?
<clivejo> I dont like having to go hunt for apps
<clivejo> is it any wonder noone knows about them!
<yofel> well that's what package descriptions are for...
<yofel> and categories to some extent
<clivejo> and even if I knew what it was and wanted it, I can bearly spell it!
<clivejo> not good having to go ask google for names of apps you want
<soee> hmm: X-KDE-PluginInfo-Name=org.kde.tutorial
<soee> what valud shoudl be set for kubuntu related plugins/plasmoids ?
<yofel> org.kubuntu.something I guess?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> Granatier is a clone of the classic Bomberman game, inspired by the work of the Clanbomber clone.
<clivejo> nice to know
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/uz9P9Hs.png
 * soee wonders if it is possible to grab system version automatically
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/tiWUz35.png
<blaze> soee: kdevelop5 is pretty stable now, almost ready for release
<clivejo> soee: are you making an installer?
<clivejo> or welcome screen for first login?
<acheronuk> eek. wall of PIM red!
<soee> clivejo: some attempt  to create simple slideshow/welcome screen as a widget
<clivejo> acheronuk: mostly all PIM stuff now
<clivejo> wish could get cantor out of the way
<acheronuk> yep, running out of other stuff to fix!
<clivejo> hint hint, nudge nudge, kick up the backside!
<acheronuk> I think Simon is preoccupied with QtWebEngine and it dep
<clivejo> what is the story with libindi-dev?
<clivejo> for kstars
<acheronuk> Still in proposed?
<acheronuk> I saw v 1.2 stick there, but hoped it would migrate
<clivejo> could we maybe do a test build of the version in proposed and put it in unstable?
 * clivejo wonders if unstable has proposed enabled
<acheronuk> I can't see why not, but better check.....
<acheronuk> it didn't the others day, hence kstars failed again
<acheronuk> I didn't realise, so it was a bit wtf? when it failed
<clivejo> !info libindi-dev
<ubottu> libindi-dev (source: libindi): Instrument-Neutral Device Interface library -- development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 231 kB, installed size 1119 kB
<clivejo> whatever that is
<clivejo> maybe those PIM packages could be disabled and the list used to plan what we are holding back from Apps 16.08
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you have kstars locally?
<clivejo> if you do can you bump libindi-dev (>= 1.2~),
<acheronuk> done I think
<soee> do you gusy have any proposition what should be on welcome slides?
<clivejo> soee: Id like to see something like that other flavour
<clivejo> there was a discussion in here about it, but not I cant remember the name of it!
<acheronuk> hmmm... I'm putting most of my marble changes in 1 commit. should I have staggered them?
<clivejo> in Debian yes you probably should, in Kubuntu Id just use one commit
<acheronuk> OK. this builds locally, so......
<clivejo> what builds locally?
<acheronuk> marble
<clivejo> oh cool
<acheronuk> will need some lintian overides and a few other things changing still.
 * acheronuk waits for that to crash and burn!
 * clivejo goes to do another hour or so of power washing now his hands have stopped vibrating
<clivejo> kdeconnect is at version 1.0
<clivejo> about time too!
<clivejo> thought we would have a 0.9.90
<acheronuk> I keep trying it every so ofetn, but somehow always end up giving up on it as not quite worth it
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: in addition to my plans for the build depend bumping system we discussed I also found other flaw which I would like to fix, but it will take some time
<santa_> from kconfigwidgets debian/control:
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/phuq1fwvm
<santa_> ↑ these version should be bumped too
<santa_> but the current stuff doesn't
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/CLMSoVp.png
<acheronuk> whooooo! a whole 1 package migrated -> breeze-icon-theme (4:5.24.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 => 4:5.24.0-0ubuntu1)
<soee> what ya doin' maaan  ? :)
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/NoFTlyA.png
<ahoneybun> what is that?
<soee> ahoneybun: im testing how welcom screen/slideshow will work as a Plasma widget
<ahoneybun> mm
<soee> the main purpose is to have one slide where user will have backports ppa explained and option to add it automaticaaly to his system 
<ahoneybun> so a welcome screen nice
<ahoneybun> is that hosted anywhere yet soee?
<soee> ahoneybun: no, i'm working on it on my laptop. Need to learn a bit qtquick
<ahoneybun> kj
<jimarvan> hello! :)
<soee> hiho
<jimarvan> quiet today :D
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> I'll be around for a couple mins
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: in that case, on snaps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21546329/
<acheronuk> wtf?
<tsimonq2> wtf?
<tsimonq2> so you are running a snap?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ask on #snappy
<acheronuk> I have. no answer yet
<acheronuk> and you popped your head up! ;)
<acheronuk> I'll work it out
<clivejo> soee: ping
<soee> clivejo: sup?
<clivejo> https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome
<clivejo> thats the welcome screen I was talking about earlier
<clivejo> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/ubuntu-mate-16-04-launches-as-the-first-ever-lts-release-here-s-what-s-new-503262-7.jpg
<soee> yup but i would liek to have it done in qtquick
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/X07nxqv.png
<blaze> launchpad ate my package :O
<blaze> no rejection message, nothing
<clivejo> it killed my kittens too
<acheronuk> blaze: I've have had that happen a few times
<clivejo> acheronuk: fancy doing the symbols on okteta
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275756159/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.okteta_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160730.0041-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> I looked at those, then slowly backed away....
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm trying to knock some sense into cantor
 * acheronuk gives up on snappy
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you succeeding?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well turns out the libraries it was complaining about in dh_install were actually already included in cantor-dev.install
<tsimonq2> MERGE FAILURE
<tsimonq2> on it!
<tsimonq2> grr seems like it's an internal erorr
<tsimonq2> *error
<clivejo> nah, leave that one!
<tsimonq2> alright
 * tsimonq2 steps away and lets clivejo get it
<clivejo> its still looking on debian
<clivejo> needs moved to LP
<tsimonq2> I'm off for now, but I'm close with cantor
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ok
<acheronuk> No wonder marble rarely builds. That's twice in the last 24hs that it's had code changes resulting in new or missing symbols. You fix it, and by the time you do it's already broken again!
 * clivejo nods knowingly
<soee> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/032010/1269602901_no-no-no.gif
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/i5LNZnj.png
<clivejo> whats the red and black mess in the top left
<clivejo> holy moly
<clivejo> more missing symbols#
<acheronuk> What???????????
<acheronuk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=marble.git&a=commit&h=b5dc725832839986048f64ced12c6491cdb954a1
<acheronuk> Honestly, I'm going to work out when that guy sleeps, and fix it THEN!
 * clivejo giggles
<acheronuk> It's symbol slaughter in that commit!
<clivejo> sounds like an interesting hobby
<clivejo> I might become a symbols slaughterer
<acheronuk> I'm leaving that alone tonight now
<clivejo> has anyone tried a wayland session in YY?
<acheronuk> not yet
 * clivejo wonders how you do it
<santa_> hmm
<santa_>  grep-aptavail -FDepends libmarblewidget-qt5-23 | grep ^Package | sort -u
<santa_> Package: libmarble-dev
<santa_> Package: marble
<santa_> Package: marble-plugins
<santa_> Package: marble-qt
<DarinMiller> I tried wayland in YY on my laptop.  Touchpad does not work very well.
<santa_> SRLSY
<clivejo> DarinMiller: how to you switch over?
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: am I mistaken or ... nothing but marble uses that library?
<DarinMiller> Install the wayland components, logout and use the session selector to switch to wayland.
<clivejo> got a how to?
<acheronuk> It's just an alternate session is it not?
<acheronuk> and things either work or are broken?
<DarinMiller> No.  I used a package manager to find  the wayland compoents.  Just a sec I will grab my laptop and let you know what they are...
<DarinMiller> Yes, alternate session.  
<clivejo> santa_: libkgeomap needs libmarble-dev
<DarinMiller> I attempted on my intel video only box... 
<clivejo> sudo apt install plasma-workspace-wayland
<DarinMiller> that's one of them....
<clivejo> that seems to pull the necessary components? 
<acheronuk> I assmed that one pulls in everything else needed?
<acheronuk> snap
<clivejo> The following additional packages will be installed:
<clivejo>   kwin-wayland kwin-wayland-backend-drm xwayland
<clivejo> gonna log out and try it
<DarinMiller> I also installed qtwayland, wayland-protocols kwwin-wayland
<DarinMiller> err. kaywayland-integration
 * acheronuk waits to see if this breaks clivejos desktop
<DarinMiller> NVidia proprietary installed?
<santa_> clivejo: but libkgeomap wasn't skipped in kubuntu? I have no idea why by the way
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> When yofel asked if you are evil, you soooo lied!
<acheronuk> I said "only on Friday"
<acheronuk> but maybe I meant Saturday...
<DarinMiller> Wayland works much better with a mouse.  The tap to touch on the touchpad was not working when I tried it a few days ago...
 * soee don understand how those plasmois icons work :<
<DarinMiller> Wayland:  panel does not autohide  nor will windows cover...  useable but a lot of little paper cuts....
<clivejo> nope, cant log in
 * DarinMiller wishes he could help soee, but knows nothing about plasmoid icons...
 * clivejo thinks hes got a kilo of sand in his hair
<DarinMiller> clivejo: are you using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> it flashes up the NVidia logo and puts me back to the log in page
<DarinMiller> can't do that yet....
<acheronuk> where did you come from? ^^^^^^^^^^^^
 * clivejo kicks marble
<DarinMiller> I tried a couple months ago using Nvidia with nuveau? and could not login either.  Intel video cards work though....
<clivejo> it retries automatically
<clivejo> 3 times I think
<acheronuk> oh.
<acheronuk> I assumed it would not do that with an actual build failure, but fair enough
<clivejo> it cant tell the difference between LP being a *beep* and a failed build
<acheronuk> is that the LP API's fault?
<yofel> it's a bloody workaround for all issues
<yofel> API should not be much of a prolem anymore, there's a multi-retry-after-sleep around all API calls now, so unless LP is actually *down* for more than 5 minutes, that should not error out anymore
<yofel> fetching from KDE is also properly throttled now, so that's good
<clivejo> yofel: o/
<yofel> the oddball memory allocation issues are still a problem, as is excessive dput concurrency
<yofel> former I'm clueless about, latter needs a semaphore accessible from the containers
<clivejo> the git sycamore, can it be disabled for other git repos?
<yofel> why?
<yofel> well, it operates on a per-host basis as far as I can see
<clivejo> seems to be messing up with the libkolab repos
<yofel> so it should only throttle kde and lp
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkolabxml/
<yofel> or it messes up kolab because that's not configured...
<clivejo> oh, it has to be configured?
<yofel> not quite sure, but it has git.kde.org and git.launchpad.net in the code
<yofel> right, it will error out on anything that's not on kde or launchpad
<yofel> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/git-monitor/git
<yofel> I wonder if adding an 'other' option would make sense...
<yofel> that would make it at least not fail
<yofel> hm, why didn't that work..
<yofel> oh, that's also wired in the semaphore
<yofel> next try
<yofel> :w
<yofel> oops
<yofel> clivejo: fixed
<clivejo> how did you fix it?
<yofel> added an :other symbol that's the default for all not configured hosts
<yofel> meaning all random hosts are throttled through the same semaphore, but that's better than failing
<clivejo> where did you add that?
<yofel> let me commit it
<yofel> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/commit/?id=fd331c220675e131aef86aaa1fc2a46738bbf57f
<clivejo> I see it :)
<yofel> now let me deploy that everywhere
<clivejo> does KCI automatically pick that up?
<yofel> no, auto-deploy is broken right now
<yofel> and you can't even auto-deploy that, as the monitor service needs to be restarted on every host
<yofel> jenkins can't do that
<clivejo> that merger is on swy-01
<clivejo> how did you move it to run on linode?
<yofel> you don't. The scheduler does that
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> you *can* limit projects to certain slaves if you need to
<yofel> some mgmt jobs are e.g. limited to master
<clivejo> oh no!
<yofel> 23:21:57 stderr: fatal: remote error: Repository '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkolabxml' not found. ? ^^
<clivejo> yes, I accidently mirrored libkolab into it :(
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> so I deleted it and will copy it across again
<clivejo> not funny :P
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/5zKXz.gif
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-31
<soee> wtf
<soee> what does it mean: Expected token `,'
<clivejo> where does it say that?
<soee> inside qml custom function when i add this: previousButton.enabled: (slidesList.currentIndex > 0) ? true:false;
<soee> rofl inside function i have to use = for assigment not :
<soee> wun wun... have it working !
<tsimonq2> o/ y'all
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping, I want to get Cantor working but I'm stuck
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: stuck how?
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: whenever I try to update the install file, I get complaints about missing libraries
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: the bad part is the libraries don't exist and it seems to be hardcoded :(
<acheronuk> what missing libraries exactly?
<acheronuk> libcantorlibs.so.6 etc?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: just libcantorlibs.so.6 I think
 * tsimonq2 does it again
<acheronuk> well, look at the build log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21618686/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :<
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> stuck pixel on my new monitor... shall I send it to service?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm aware
<acheronuk> well, the .install file is looking for libcantorlibs.so.6 etc to install, but the source build doesn't make that version any more
<acheronuk> so you need to install the new versions instead
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I tried, they don't exist somehow some way
<tsimonq2> but they must be in a different file
<acheronuk> is this in your own test build?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> what source are you using to test?
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_unstable but I modified things so hold on
 * tsimonq2 pastebins it
<acheronuk> no I eman the actual cantor source code, not the kubuntu packaging
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21619256/
<tsimonq2> I don't know what you're saying then
<tsimonq2> here's my git diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21619329/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that diff is what makes dh_install work
<acheronuk> oh
<acheronuk> that diff says you removed the old libcantorlibs.so.6 from the . install file, but did not replace it with the new libcantorlibs.so.16..
<tsimonq2> let me try that and give you outputs
<yofel> moin
<tsimonq2> yofel: \o/
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: even more the source you are using is still building the old libcantorlibs.so.6
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: hwo do I fix that?!?
<tsimonq2> *how
<acheronuk> so you are not using the same source KCI did!
<tsimonq2> why is it doing that? :(
<yofel> really tired for some reason even though I only woke up an hour ago... otherwise ok
<acheronuk> morning yofel :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: great, we're solving the big pita that is cantor :P
<tsimonq2> (at least for NOW it's a piuta)
<tsimonq2> *pita
<acheronuk> where did you take the actual cantor source code from?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: uscan --download-current-version
<tsimonq2> cantor-16.04.3.tar.xz
<tsimonq2> that's the tar ^
<acheronuk> well, that;s not going to work as that will just give you the latest released version
<tsimonq2> k
<acheronuk> not the upstream git that KCI builds from
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so where do I get it then?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=cantor&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> oh thanks
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/rAJKMXl.png
<acheronuk> you can download the orig.tax.xz that KCI used from there
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<yofel> as you'll also need the changelog entry for it to pick that up, I recommend working on the PPA package locally, then copying your changes to git once you're done
<tsimonq2> oh? okay
<yofel> there's also 2 easy  ways to download that: a) 'dget -xu <url_to_dsc>', b) use pull-ppa-source from lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<acheronuk> I usually just rename the KCI orig.tar.xz
<tsimonq2> yofel: why does the changelog entry need to be changed/
<yofel> that works too
<tsimonq2> that's what I did (@ acheronuk)
<acheronuk> then build the soutce without signing, so I can then throw it at pbuilder
<acheronuk> *source
<yofel> right, all you need is a matching source and changelog, so either way is fine
<acheronuk> yep, just do it that way so I can stay in the git tree and make changes there
<tsimonq2> I've been just cloning from source, git checkout kubuntu_unstable, uscan --download-current-version (which I now know doesn't work 100% of the time), and then make changes and build in a special sbuild I set up
<tsimonq2> the sbuild is basically just a yakkety sbuild with the KCI PPA enabled
<tsimonq2> with apt-cacher-ng and shm builds, it FLIES! :D
<acheronuk> if you are fixing the CI builds, you need upstream git source, one way or another
<tsimonq2> well it seems now I can just grab it from the PPA
<tsimonq2> so does that work?
<acheronuk> you can :)
<tsimonq2> I have a debiankde: git alias set up when I need it
<yofel> hm, how *do* you tell sbuild to build in an shm directory? 
<acheronuk> only caveat on that is that it's a snapshot, so if upstream have made new changes since, you won't have them
<tsimonq2> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild :P
<yofel> thanks
<tsimonq2> (there's something I can copy/paste here)
<tsimonq2> I never got used to pbuilder
<tsimonq2> I just use sbuild
<tsimonq2> and hey, that's what PPAs use to, so it works out fine :)
<acheronuk> whatever works for you :)
<yofel> I have a pbuilder setup that works, but sbuild does a couple things better. So I want to get that to work, but never managed to properly configure it ^^
<acheronuk> yofel: the same more or less. I tried it but didn't really get it set up properly
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, yofel: hope that page helps! :)
<yofel> well, it already does, as I *was* looking for those purge settings
<yofel> and Launchpad seems to be in work denial mode o.O
<acheronuk> It's having Sunday off
<tsimonq2> WOW, this is Cantor's Lintian output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21620897/
<acheronuk> oh. 4 hrs to puslish? wtf?
<acheronuk> *publish
<acheronuk> I don't get the 'hardening-no-bindnow' in pbuilder
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/21621129/
<tsimonq2> well I have a more verbose Lintian :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-cantor/+merge/301586
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: so where are you sending the replacement appstream metainfo file then?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Missing files of course :p
<tsimonq2> grr somewhere that got lost
<tsimonq2> hold on
<tsimonq2> sorry
<acheronuk> you may find some extra HTML docs as well? think I did
<tsimonq2> wtf? there's no metainfo anything in the build log under "Installing"
<tsimonq2> nvm
<acheronuk> -- Installing: /build/cantor-16.04.3/debian/tmp/usr/share/metainfo/org.kde.cantor.appdata.xml
<acheronuk> no??
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I said nvm :P
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> He did say that
<acheronuk> I missed that while I was copying & pasting :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: good call re: your comment on the PR
<acheronuk> just comparing with what I have
<tsimonq2> yay sun rising! \o/
<tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> The comment was from allee
<tsimonq2> allee?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: why does Cantor still depend on Python 2.7?
<tsimonq2> :O
<yofel> because it's still a thing? ^^
 * tsimonq2 runs
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-cantor/+merge/301586/comments/776924
<acheronuk> oh, that comment. thought you meant the on here on the channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Maybe he did mean that
<tsimonq2> oh I wasn't paying *that* much attention
<tsimonq2> sorry acheronuk, it was allee :P
<acheronuk> Ok. I'm going to have to go. Sunday lunch and watching people drive very fast round a track in Germany :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Is not lunch time yet
<acheronuk> It is if you've got to sort it out
<acheronuk> .. first
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> What you making?
<acheronuk> Gammon. In cider & mustard
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oh nice!
<tsimonq2> changes pushed
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> ok. bbl
<tsimonq2> thanks alleehol for looking at my PR :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Did you run that in sbuild?
<tsimonq2> Clifford: you mean my changes?
<tsimonq2> if so, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> No HTML files need installed?
<tsimonq2> Clifford: We don't have a docs package of any kind, so if I did fix that, that's a different PR
<tsimonq2> nice catch though :)
<tsimonq2> s/of any kind/of any kind for cantor/
 * tsimonq2 throws https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-cantor/+merge/301586 at clivejo 
<tsimonq2> he was really looking forward to that being fixed :P
<acheronuk> there are already docs installing in the main cantor package. you just have extra files
<tsimonq2> oh?
 * tsimonq2 checks that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: should I just change all of the lines that have usr/share/doc/HTML/en/cantor/ to a single usr/share/doc/HTML/en/cantor ?
<tsimonq2> that would probably fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Maybe wildcard the en
<acheronuk> as usual, there are several ways.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So it will work with other languages
<acheronuk> ok. I'm really going now! lol
<soee> https://youtu.be/yG6BzvIDQTE
<tsimonq2> Clifford: good idea
<tsimonq2> soee: did you fix the slideshow? :O
<tsimonq2> not bad :D
<soee> the main problem is i cant set list item wo inherit width from list view component
<soee> *list item width
<soee> this looks like a crap atm. but when i finish will be nice :D
<tsimonq2> great soee :D
<tsimonq2> I'm looking forward to it :)
<tsimonq2> there, PR should be good
<soee> Woooooooooooooooo !
<soee> what my eyes see
<clivejo> when I said wildcard the en, I meant usr/share/doc/HTML/*/cantor/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: when you make changes do you make a new commit?
<acheronuk> go away okteta and take your symbols with you ^^^
 * acheronuk goes back to the gammon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yeah why? do you want me to squash them?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and alright
<tsimonq2> clivejo: are you Clifford? who's Clifford? :O
<clivejo> yes, Clifford is mobile me
<tsimonq2> oh cool :D
<clivejo> on Telegram
<tsimonq2> yeah
<clivejo> and the bridge posts my messages here
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so what about commits?
<tsimonq2> I see :)
<clivejo> just wondered if you had tried git commit ammend
<clivejo> not sure if it works with personal git repo
<tsimonq2> nope, but I can squash them into one commit if you would like
<clivejo> Ive pushed it already so no issue
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<clivejo> just wondered if ammend is possible on private git repo
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can you add me to Telegram please? I'm tsimonq2 on there as well
<clivejo> I wanted clivejo but someone else registered it :(
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10542071
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> waiting here for family to arrive
<clivejo> awww acheronuk, you spoiled the surprise
<tsimonq2> I did it! :D
<acheronuk> clivejo: sorry ;?
<clivejo> its much better seeing it pop up in green!
<acheronuk> clivejo: I've never been that patient!
<tsimonq2> seems fixing Marble will be hard^Wa lot of fun! :D
<clivejo> to fix marble we will need to put down of of the devel
<tsimonq2> huh?
<clivejo> one of the devel keeps changing stuff
<clivejo> acheronuk has fixed it twice now and the devel broke it again!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: who? /me takes out sword
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 answers that question himself and looks at git logs
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you talking about a Kubuntu dev or Debian dev?
<clivejo> KDE
<clivejo> hes been slaughter symbols 
<tsimonq2> where's the Git for that? :O
<clivejo> quickgi
 * tsimonq2 thinks I can answer my own question again
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=marble.git&a=commit&h=b5dc725832839986048f64ced12c6491cdb954a1
<clivejo> this one broke his fix
<tsimonq2> LOL HIS NAME IS DENNIS
<tsimonq2> (inside joke)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what do I do about all the #MISSING lines?
 * tsimonq2 forgot
<clivejo> determine if its safe to remove them
<tsimonq2> how do I do that?
<clivejo> LOL its hard to know in this case, as the devel has killed so many
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how do I determine if it's safe to fix?
<tsimonq2> does it have a process or do I kinda need to guess
<clivejo> usually if the symbols is marked optional or private its safe to delete
<clivejo> or theres been a so bump
<tsimonq2> how do I determine if it's any of those?
<clivejo> oh handbags 80% off
<tsimonq2> hm?
<clivejo> we usually look at git commits to see what happened
<clivejo> commit message "Only export symbols from the libraries that should be exported "
<clivejo> that suggests to me that the symbols that are not missing shouldnt have been exported
<clivejo> and would be safe to remove
<clivejo> but Im not sure on that
<clivejo> KDE devels throw some curve balls when it comes to symbols and Debian is very strict
<tsimonq2> clivejo: would you be willing to walk me through this particular case or do you want to look at it?
<clivejo> actually need yofel's input on it
<tsimonq2> yofel?
<clivejo> under my current knowledge, such a large removal of symbols would need a so bump
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> I left it as I was pondering...
<acheronuk> If my niece and nephew don't hurry up, I'm going to start on the Sunday roast without them
 * clivejo wonders how you hide IMAP folders in Trojitá
<tsimonq2> wth?
<tsimonq2>   Could not find a configuration file for package "Qt5" that is compatible
<tsimonq2>   with requested version "5.7.0".
<tsimonq2>   The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<tsimonq2>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake, version: 5.6.1
<tsimonq2> that's for minuet
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Needs Qt5.7
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So its not getting released;
<tsimonq2> alright, so we can leave it?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> BluesKaj: how are you?
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, fine here, having kwin problems on yakkety and xenial , crashing...how about you ?
<BluesKaj> thinking of reinstalling trusty 14.04 just for stability ...tired of these problems, can't watch a movie all the way thru without crashes or freezes 
<BluesKaj> on xenial
<BluesKaj> maybe I should connect my outboard media drive to the rpi3 and use that for media
<BluesKaj> BBL... other things to do 
<ahoneybun> mmm I'm not getting that many crashes
<yofel> crashes in what?
 * yofel wonders if cherry picking qt 5.7 builds from neon would make sense
<ahoneybun> blueskaj said they are getting crashes in xenial and yakkety
<yofel> just for the ci
<yofel> oh, I missed that he left
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> still, I run xenial, and it's ~mostly stable
<ahoneybun> it's alright for the most part
<ahoneybun> only when dealing with dual monitors and opengl sometime
<ahoneybun> s
<yofel> dual monitor hotplug that is, static dual on my desktop runs fine
<yofel> same at work
<ahoneybun> it could be better
<yofel> hotplug could, certainly
<clivejo> Im running Yakkety and its stable
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You have changes then the official does not
<tsimonq2> I'm also running Yakkety and BOTH staging PPAs
<tsimonq2> works totally fine
<ahoneybun> that's what I'm saying
<ahoneybun> ppa's
<ahoneybun> normal yakkety is broken when upgrading
<tsimonq2> well I upgraded the day 16.04 came out :P
<ahoneybun> now it is broken for Kubuntu anyway
 * clivejo doesnt do normal Yakkety
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how so?
<clivejo> Ive all the new stuff on  it
<clivejo> from staging PPA's
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so you enabled the PPAs like me?
<clivejo> when Im reasonablely sure they are working!
<tsimonq2> but the point is, you enabled the PPAs?
<clivejo> yes
<tsimonq2> oh okay :)
<tsimonq2> yeah they work on my end lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> how nice
<clivejo> I sense sarcasm!
<ahoneybun> you do
<tsimonq2> I'm going to sleep, bai o/
<clivejo> do you sleep during the day?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I'm a night ow;
<tsimonq2> *owl
<tsimonq2> so 9:30 AM, time for bed until like 5 PM :P
<tsimonq2> o/
<clivejo> eakk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He's a night owl till school starts back
<blaze> Yep, external monitor hotplug is a mess.
<blaze> Makes me wonder if KDE guys ever used this feature before.
<blaze> Or maybe... they're running XFCE :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: on YY most of FW 24 and plasma 5.7.2 is there but in proposed, and app/translations still need to upload. when that's done I think it should unbreak the YY upgrade without ppas
<acheronuk> but it's very WIP at the moment
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea but we need a MOTU from what I hear
<acheronuk> possibly. a YY upgrade with the ppas pre-enabled worked quite nicely here the other day, so will hopefully be good when everything lands and migrates
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you ever try building Qt5.7 from Neon's packaging?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But ppas get disabled during the upgrade process
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. not yet. suppose I could if there is a semi-good reason
<clivejo> for the craic!
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: shoudl have said. I dis that the old fashioned way of swapping to YY sources and dist-upgrade. as I knew I would have issues if not. plus wnated to test what it would be like when all the stuff in the ppas made it to the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<acheronuk> clivejo: that is Irish for 'for the hell of it'?
<clivejo> yeah
<acheronuk> as much as I enjoy doing this, Qt 5.7 is probably a little way down on my 'for the craic' list. :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: if you think it beneficial to do this soon, then I'll gladly have a go
<blaze> acheronuk: is there a way to do an upgrade without ppas being disabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing you could odo the upgrade, enable the ppas back, then do a full-upgrade
<acheronuk> blaze: I disabled ones I wasn't sure of. changed the sources.list and PPA deb lines to YY for what I had left. and added the YY staging PPAs I wanted
<acheronuk> blaze: then simply did 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<acheronuk> old school way to to upgrade, and depends on you knowing and being careful on what you leave enabled and add as sources
<blaze> yep, that's pretty oldschool
<acheronuk> blaze: no probs so far
<blaze> can be potentially disastrous in case of epochs removal
<acheronuk> you do need to inspect v carefully what the upgrade proposes to do
<soee_> uhm, this is some extra work for us http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-1610-Closer-Systemd ?
<acheronuk> Looks hopeful https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtwebengine.git/
<clivejo> indeed
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #60: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #84: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #83: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #4: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
<clivejo> Qt5.9 is breaking all of artful :(
 * clivejo shakes fist at acheronuk
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope
<clivejo> yes yes yes
<clivejo> :P
<acheronuk> new version of lintian is breaking artful
<clivejo> you're supposed to be asleep!
<acheronuk> so are you
<clivejo> forget to put the woof woof to bed!
<acheronuk> MAX!!! bed
<acheronuk> see? he went
<acheronuk> night :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #79: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #36: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #71: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #4: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #4: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #214: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #168: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #214: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #192: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #539: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, No
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll see once I get Internet access back on my computer!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #283: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #208: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #174: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #86: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #93: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #88: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #51: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #284: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/284/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, New version of Lintian? Yasssss :D … More improvements to my favorite packaging helper tool!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #193: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #80: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #37: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #32: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #61: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #215: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #5: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #61: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #87: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #85: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #44: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #544: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #48: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #84: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #64: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #209: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #215: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #5: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #5: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #60: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #224: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #49: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #70: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #52: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #71: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #24: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #65: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #72: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #44: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #225: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #154: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #61: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #71: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #60: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #45: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: update ignores for new lintian
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/59/
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk rolls eyes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #69: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #69: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #69: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #69: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1664: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1664: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1664: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1664: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #87: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #94: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #38: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #72: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #85: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #72: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #81: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #86: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #15: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #89: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #65: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #90: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #34: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #34: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #62: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #62: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #50: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #45: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #88: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #53: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #70: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #226: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #216: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #88: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #92: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #216: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #71: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #210: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #47: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #143: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #156: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #115: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #69: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #61: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #38: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #94: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #61: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #6: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #175: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #54: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #169: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/25/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #48: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/48/
<marco-parillo> This week is both Akademy and Alpha 2 (expected Thursday). Does anybody know when the first Alpha 2 images are expected?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #8: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #8: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/8/
<marco-parillo> Thanks to valorie for creating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Alpha2/Kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1665: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1665: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1665: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1665: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1665/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marco-parillo, Today.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Time to go to Best Buy and pay their outrageous prices for an Ethernet cable!
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed libxml-parser-perl from kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added amarok to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added golang-petname to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added liblastfm to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added libmygpo-qt to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added loudmouth to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added libgpod to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added qtscriptgenerator to kubuntu in artful
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added gcompris-qt to kubuntu in artful
<clivejo> ^^ Who did that?
<acheronuk> cypℏermox I presume
<clivejo> I mean I didnt know the bot did that!
<acheronuk> Have seen it before, but not often. not quite sure why
<acheronuk> maybe only does it on a forced update or something
<tsimonq2> Nope, the bot *should* normally do that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/10/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Ok, so if I wanted to work on some KCI jobs, what's off limits at the moment?
<tsimonq2> (meaning, fixing them)
<clivejo> they aren't too bad at the moment to be fair
<clivejo> tsimonq2: maybe take a look at gcompris, is there a better way to deal with that binary file?
<clivejo> also, it doesn't have a desktop icon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ok.
<clivejo> I'd like to get it ready for an upload
<acheronuk> biggest issues are missing optional dependencies i.e. ark needs a new libzip, kalzium needs new avogadro, cantor needs julia, kstars needs libindi
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can confirm ark. :)
<acheronuk> all of which don't have a new enough version even in debian
<tsimonq2> Uhm... so with gcompris it looks like someone tried but failed to do a Lintian override?
<tsimonq2> 18:53:47 KCI-E :: E: gcompris-qt: malformed-override Override of source-is-missing for package type source (expecting binary) at line 1
<tsimonq2> 18:53:47 KCI-E :: E: gcompris-qt: malformed-override Override of source-is-missing for package type source (expecting binary) at line 2
<clivejo> yeah, thats me
<tsimonq2> clivejo: That's the last build, I see there's a new one building. Have you fixed that?
<clivejo> I think so
<clivejo> but its the binary file install is annoying me
<clivejo> needs to go in /usr/games
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So... why do you override it? Have you tried solving it? :)
<tsimonq2> lintian-info -t source-is-missing
<clivejo> solving what?
<tsimonq2> source-is-missing
<clivejo> I'm overriding it complaining that the line is too big
<clivejo> imagine
<tsimonq2> Ahhhhhhhhhhh ok
<tsimonq2> N:   Please note, that insane-line-length-in-source-file tagged files are
<tsimonq2> N:   likely tagged source-is-missing. It is a feature not a bug.
<clivejo> ha feature
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So why would you override it when you can do this?
<tsimonq2> N:   Please repack your package to include the source or add it to
<tsimonq2> N:   "debian/missing-sources" directory.
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<clivejo> cause its being stupid
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #81: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/81/
<acheronuk> latte-dock needs >= Qt 5.9.0 now it seems
<clivejo> oh dear
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/82/
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhh boy :/
<tsimonq2> Fun...
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Once I land Qt 5.9 in Artful archive, feel free to do the transition in KCI.
<clivejo> its already enabled in KCI
<acheronuk> what transition?
<clivejo> for artful
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: It has to land yet...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the landing ppa is now a dep on the ppas
 * clivejo would have liked apps 17.04.3 in before then :(
<acheronuk> so artful builds are using it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: But we only have builds for Artful in the CI Train PPA.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: duh. I know
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> so zesty build are still using 5.7.1
<acheronuk> and considering that zesty is a short 8 months release, I very much doubt we will be backporting Qt 5.9.1 for the backports ppa for that
<acheronuk> *9 months
<acheronuk> so it even make sorta sense *not* to switch the zesty builds, even after
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #11: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #11: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #11: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/11/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I have to go mow a lawn, there is an icon and desktop file in git https://cgit.kde.org/gcompris.git/tree/  maybe we could inject those in via the packaging
<clivejo> opened a bug upstream - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382670
<ubottu> KDE bug 382670 in general "Does not appear to have a desktop file" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_latte-dock build #84: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_latte-dock/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #83: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/83/
<mhall119> sitter: happy (late?) birthday
<clivejo> it's a shock to see him in shorts/t-shirt and flip flops :O
<clivejo> and no dicky bow
<acheronuk> ok. so latte-dock now works again on Qt 5.7.1 - the Qt 5.9 only changes was a mistake. :)
<clivejo> handy!
<tsimonq2> bueeeno
<tsimonq2> There, I'm upgrading my system atm to ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/2819
<tsimonq2> Trial by fire ;)
<acheronuk> shoudl be fine :)
<tsimonq2> That's what I'm hoping. :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Any reason I shouldn't rebuild iso_artful_unstable_amd64?
<mamarley> I have been running it for a few weeks now (sometimes with additional packages I recompiled myself) without problems. :)
<tsimonq2> oooh ok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: because I did it last night :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Is last night the 22nd? :P
<acheronuk> no
<tsimonq2> Then you didn't rebuild it last night, did you? :P :P
<acheronuk> yes, I did
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Where?
<acheronuk> less that 24hrs ago
<acheronuk> in the ppa
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> I mean the ISO.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the iso probably won't build
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Why do you say that?
<acheronuk> not while Qt 5.9 is in a sepearte ppa
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhh ok gotcha
<tsimonq2> fair
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Do you oppose to me cleaning up unstable_telepathy-qt by removing the patches that aren't in debian/patches/series, or do we need to keep them for some reason?
<tsimonq2> If you don't oppose, I'll do it after work.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that is clivejo's . I would ask him.
<acheronuk> I've had nothing to do with that. AFAIK telepathy should be dead
<tsimonq2> ack
<clivejo> the patches need checked to see if they still relevant 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: But then why are they removed from debian/patches/series? :)
<clivejo> initially to get it building on KCI
<tsimonq2> Ok.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_purpose build #89: FAILURE in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_purpose/89/
<tsimonq2> I'll take responsibility for purpose.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_purpose build #90: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_purpose/90/
<acheronuk> responsibility?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: It was red. I make green. :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I merged from Ubuntu as they made some changes we haven't picked up yet. Changes which probablt aren't correct, and we should fix that... :/
 * acheronuk sees no red
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: But I synced for the purpose (hahahahahahaaa) of being on the same page.
<tsimonq2> -kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_purpose build #89: FAILURE
<acheronuk> oh, the merge. thought you meant the builds
<tsimonq2> Well we'll see if that faisl shortly...
<tsimonq2> *fails
<tsimonq2> But I have to get ready for work!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: a new purpose is coming https://cgit.kde.org/purpose.git/log/?h=1.2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #8: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #8: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #12: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #48: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #62: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #48: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #13: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #63: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #49: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #914: UNSTABLE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #894: UNSTABLE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/65/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #31: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #78: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #200: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #145: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #65: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #15: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #369: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #66: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #87: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #88: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #197: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #66: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #55: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #66: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #56: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #69: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #66: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #63: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #61: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #59: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #281: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #194: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #14: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #18: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #240: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #33: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #545: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #407: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_yakuake build #61: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_yakuake/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #44: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #197: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #28: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #285: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #142: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #415: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #191: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #132: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #13: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #208: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #281: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #285: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #167: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #454: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #158: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #260: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #42: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #290: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #172: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #184: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #240: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #53: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #368: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #51: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #147: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #144: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #50: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #117: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #199: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #194: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #185: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #444: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #206: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #365: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #43: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #127: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #202: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #348: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #200: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #201: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #181: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #436: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #393: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #160: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #162: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #143: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #124: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #105: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #167: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #148: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #159: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #208: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #211: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #185: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #420: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #84: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #204: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #158: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #166: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #193: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #50: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #126: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #150: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #274: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #262: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #76: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #198: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #159: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #178: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #195: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #103: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #139: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #77: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #155: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #188: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/188/
<tsimonq2> Hmm, it seems that the reason for all of these failures is that Launchpad is being mean... it should solve itself on the next rebuild.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #418: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #413: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #168: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #417: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #430: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #87: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #381: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #540: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #171: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #282: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #358: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #77: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #230: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #101: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #190: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #87: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #153: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #119: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #169: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #176: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #153: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #138: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #80: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #348: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #421: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #117: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #186: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #184: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #232: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #203: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #228: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #210: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #222: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #124: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #365: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #73: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #172: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #374: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #369: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #80: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #49: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #97: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #157: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #186: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #154: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #175: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #90: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #142: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #55: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #124: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #152: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #180: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #143: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #110: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #154: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #203: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #147: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #204: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/204/
<tsimonq2> I'll wait for things to settle down and once that's done I'll go through and retry a bunch of stuff.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #290: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #159: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #83: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #110: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #92: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #187: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #77: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #124: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #202: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #65: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #94: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #115: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #100: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #320: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #287: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #426: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #79: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #261: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #370: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #57: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #70: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #201: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #62: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #88: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #146: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #89: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #19: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #32: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #67: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_yakuake build #62: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_yakuake/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #15: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #29: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #14: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #192: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #159: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #349: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #200: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #143: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #203: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #291: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #118: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #201: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #212: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #198: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #173: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #198: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #241: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #286: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #445: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #133: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #26: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #209: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #54: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #455: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #125: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #416: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #186: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #199: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #207: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #185: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #394: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #282: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #182: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #148: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #202: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #205: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #51: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #366: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #43: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #369: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #195: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #44: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #168: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #52: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #149: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #195: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #161: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #163: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #437: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #144: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #145: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #408: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #431: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #189: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #187: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #156: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #84: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #382: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #104: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #282: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #231: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #359: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #177: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #118: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #140: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #154: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #211: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #151: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #422: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #102: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #419: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #172: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #139: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #77: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #286: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #283: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #349: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #191: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #167: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #418: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #160: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #196: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #160: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #125: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #421: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #229: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #263: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #127: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #185: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #241: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #186: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #169: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #154: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #204: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #179: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #233: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #170: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #168: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #275: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #143: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #194: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #414: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #51: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #155: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #223: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #176: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #546: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #66: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #101: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #95: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #144: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #203: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #181: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #98: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #370: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #153: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #95: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #155: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #375: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #50: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #204: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #209: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #291: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #366: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #120: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #78: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #93: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #91: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #125: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #173: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #148: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #187: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #188: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #84: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #159: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #160: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #158: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #205: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #288: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #427: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #321: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/73/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please test the daily images! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) | Z Archive 16.12.3 A | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, A Archive | Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): http
<tsimonq2> grr
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please help! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) | Z Archive 16.12.3 A | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, A Archive | Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://goo.gl/k29qdJ
<tsimonq2> there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #32: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/72/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #33: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #61: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #204: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #495: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #383: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #311: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #332: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #459: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #64: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #31: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #28: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #33: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #41: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #80: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #75: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #51: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #54: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #26: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #136: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #149: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #186: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #210: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #127: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #119: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #145: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #74: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #170: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #145: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #41: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #75: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #198: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #496: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #32: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #384: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #333: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #81: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #55: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #27: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #205: ABORTED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #62: ABORTED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #460: ABORTED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #34: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #52: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #42: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #65: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #76: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #29: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #312: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #63: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #66: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #33: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #77: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #28: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #43: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #30: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #64: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #82: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #35: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #53: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1666: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1666: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1666: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1666: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #80: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/80/
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mparillo> Looks as if the first release candidate for AA Alpha 2 is out. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/379/builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #79: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #334: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #82: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #144: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #76: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #48: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #206: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #385: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #497: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #461: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #313: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #145: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #211: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #120: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #146: FIXED in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #146: FIXED in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #137: FIXED in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #187: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #128: FIXED in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #199: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #150: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #171: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #75: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #262: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #76: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/49/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#49 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - e7ee43c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/de88b17e704fae63d841ab8b6d3b6998f574adc3...e7ee43c84f3b18be621d694886ee5d6c7876962a
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/257274499
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#50 (master - b7f5961 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/2cefedc9cf6a4cf68283651c26b163f79d1733a5...b7f596137f3351e4d2642e638ca86380bc99ffa9
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/257274554
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #85: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/50/
<BluesKaj> had to do a dhclient hacky thing in ~/.config/autostart-scripts with the line "sudo dhclient" to connect my ethernet to the internet..I'm using network interfaces settings instead of NM and haven't seen this bug previous to yesterday's upgrade
<BluesKaj> this is on Artful btw, if you aren't using NM then you might experience the same thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1667: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1667: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1667: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1667: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1667/
<acheronuk> anyone on artful who uses ktorrent might like to test: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc?field.series_filter=artful
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 nudges @Valoriez
<genii> was bootchart replaced with something else between Xenial and Zesty, and if so, what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> systemd-blame ?
<genii> Seems so
 * clivejo yawns
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk yawns wider
 * genii shoves fresh mugs of caffeinated beverages at acheronuk and clivejo
<clivejo> need more than coffee today
<clivejo> @clivejo valorie is really looking forward towards having mycroft somehow in  Kubuntu.. :)
<clivejo> oh is she now!
<clivejo> @valoriez
<clivejo> was wondering why my ears were burning today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #915: FIXED in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #895: FIXED in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/895/
<mparillo> AA Alpha 2, Release Candidate 1 images are available for testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/379/builds
<mparillo> In a VM, the three easy tests were successful, both on 32 and 64 bit. Real HW would be nice, as would the harder test cases.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #56: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #34: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/24/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/77/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Mycroft would be cool to have built in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #254: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #547: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #541: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #255: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #199: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #71: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #342: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #165: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #166: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #343: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #74: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #146: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #75: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #203: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #204: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #36: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #344: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #167: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #76: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #205: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1668: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1668: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1668: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1668: SUCCESS in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1668/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marco-parillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<marco-parillo> The same release candidate of AA Alpha 2 is still available for testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/379/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @tsimonq2 I'm rather far away from that artful keyboard atm........ will return home on Aug. 1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez going to see if people commiting to ktorrent will do a new 5.x release before feature freeze, so there are a few weeks to test yet :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @acheronuk Most of the people here have gone on the day trip, so I have nobody to ask here
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> you might find crickets in #kde-devel ..... or not!
<genii> Are you guys at a conference?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez yep. I realise that. was just wanting anyone here on artful to maybe give it a try so I could feed that back to any possible release
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> hi genii, yes, at akademy
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> pretty much wrapping up today, although Jon will discuss licensing tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I begin my travels towards home tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1669: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1669: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1669: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1669: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1669/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Franklin Weng has written an email to us
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'll go make sure it has made it to the list
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> read it. but think I'll need to read it 10 more times then go poking in some KDE internals to work out what the hell he is saying :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> He met a lot with the Plasma folks, and I think they have solved most of his problems. I'm certain he wants those commits or other changes to make it into our ISO however!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I don't think one of his qualities is separating issues, so we might have to direct some of that to the plasma-devel list
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> IRC is hard for him because of timezones
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he didn't list any changes to make. just things which did not work without any proposed solution
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. yes. I don't think we are doing anything majorly differnet to Neon or other KDE distros, so I suspect it's more a case of docs lagging etc
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> could very well be
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> thank you, Aaron
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just had to count $7000
<BluesKaj> OK, Alpha 2 installed, so far so good here,  mparillo 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pain in the butt
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: Thank you. I would be happy to update the test tracker on your behalf. How did you do it? Manual Partition as usual?
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  yea
<BluesKaj> yes 
<BluesKaj> due to my dual boot setup 
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com.es/2017/07/artful-alpha-2-release-candidate-is.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> hoping for more i386 testing this time around
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I have a feeling that it might be more important than I was thinking
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> in Taiwan, in Munich, in Brazil
<marco-parillo> Valorie: Yesterday, I was successful in a VM for the three most important i386 test cases.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oooooo, cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> that is great news
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So we have another canoncial employee to help out!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oooOOOooo
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> question: have we re-evaluated Rosa since it was released and is now a KDE project? (or becoming one)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> http://jriddell.org/2017/06/22/iso-image-writer/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That won't work on artful
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ok - why?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We have it in kci but runtime just crashes
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> No idea
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> have you tried Riddell's fork?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes that's the tool I added
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> bummer
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I will test it again on Qt 5.9
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> When I get to my computer
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> sounds good. I hear so many complaints about the other ISO writing tools
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> except dd
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah I was excited about it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But won't run on my artful install
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what do I need to test on artful?
<ahoneybun> got it ktorrent
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> can someone tell me the nicks/handles of the LiMux guys here on Telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oh dear, wrong channel, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what channel?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I meant to ask in the akademy-attendees chan
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but pfff
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> nobody knows their nicks
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I want to eat dinner with 'em
<clivejo> santa_: you about?
<clivejo> font sizes in certain appplications do look different in Qt5.9
 * clivejo blames tsimonq2
<clivejo> what did you do?
<KurousagiMK2> ‎clivejo: I also noticed this, look at the difference in the saved settings Qt 5.9.1 https://paste.ubuntu.com/25144976/ Qt 5.7.1 https://paste.ubuntu.com/25144978/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I didn't do anything!
<clivejo> tsimonq2: make Qt great again!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: RTFM, file a bug :P
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?component=simon&list_id=1453880&product=simon&resolution=--- ?
<clivejo> simon made my fonts big
<clivejo> please fix
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Everything looks much better now under Qt 5.9 <3
<clivejo> no no no
<clivejo> too big
<tsimonq2> Bah :P
<clivejo> get anywhere with gcompris?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, RTDM please
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, go away
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nah I'm here to stay lol
<tsimonq2> RTFM is proper. idgaf about !language
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's not really proper per say.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's the proper acronym
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't like to use either one as most projects don't have good manuals
<clivejo> I don't even understand that email on ML
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add ksmtp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #70: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #70: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #70: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #70: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/70/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: Here's a thought (I haven't done anything yet, don't worry :P), why don't we stage KDE Applications 17.07.80 in the Ninja PPA?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1670: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1670: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1670/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Go visit /r/CrappyDesign tsimonq2 lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1670: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1670: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1670/
<clivejo> we haven't even got apps 17.04.3 out the door, need to get those uploaded first before thinking about 17.08
<tsimonq2> Sure, how can I help, clivejo?
<clivejo> it's curently with santa fixing the autotrolling
<tsimonq2> santa_: Hows' that going?
<tsimonq2> *How's
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #916: SUCCESS in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #201: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/201/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/67/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: anything needs testing in artful other then ktorrent?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #542: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #172: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #256: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #194: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #3: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #257: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #218: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #4: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #4: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/202/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: how was your vacation?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #57: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #58: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #219: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #195: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #16: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1706859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on "Where are you" page" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1706861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706861 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "back/forward button in kubuntu slideshow broken" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #155: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/155/
<doko> hi, please could somebody look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perlkde/4:4.14.2-0ubuntu5 ?
<doko> perlkde is not in Debian, and wasn't updated from upstream (there seems to be one newer release in 2013). or should the package just be removed?
<acheronuk> doko: looking....
<doko> acheronuk: or fix the test failure =)
<acheronuk> doko: perlkde and  smokekde are on a list I made some time ago of things I thought were safe to remove
<doko> acheronuk: could you file a bug report for that and subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<acheronuk> doko: yep. will do that a little later once I'm done with some iso testing
<doko> ta
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #156: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/56/
<acheronuk> doko: bug #1706878
<ubottu> bug 1706878 in perlkde (Ubuntu) "Please remove perlkde from Artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706878
<doko> acheronuk: thanks, removed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #103: ABORTED in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #377: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #27: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #378: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #28: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1671: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1671: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1671: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1671: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/68/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
<acheronuk> had at least one build fail in KCI apps due to new cmake 3.9 landing. you think it worthwhile to do a rebuild of apps in staging?
<acheronuk> rebuilt kmail which failed on stable/unstable, and 17.04.3 build seemed to be ok. so not sure if much will be affected
<acheronuk> ..
<acheronuk> helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> 500 Internal Server Error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #204: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #258: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/5/
<ahoneybun> lots of bug reports ac
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: 
<acheronuk> seems the day for them!
<ahoneybun> is it the day?
<acheronuk> alpha2 and some removal of cruft from the archive, so seems so
<ahoneybun> don't know who will fix that button thing on the slideshow
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I tried changing it one like the other flavours use back when you were doing changes. It then worked in my test
<ahoneybun> getting it merged is another thing
<acheronuk> so..... if I can remember what I did, I can maybe sort that
<ahoneybun> greyback: maybe you can help with that?
 * greyback reading up
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: any progress with updating the slides again?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: nope
<ahoneybun> not even the other ubiquity was built with my change
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #69: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/69/
<ahoneybun> greyback: let me get the repots
<ahoneybun> *reports
<greyback> ahoneybun: ta
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: well, I'm sure we can get something sorted
<acheronuk> it can't be left as it is
<ahoneybun> nope it's broken in it's state
<ahoneybun> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful/+merge/326115
<ahoneybun> seems to be a new build of ubiquity
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: did you see a change in the sidebar color?
<acheronuk> yep. very dark grey or black now
<ahoneybun> so that's fixed
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: more readable?
<greyback> ahoneybun: how can I help? Get that reviewed/landed? Or are you having problems with the slides themselves?
<ahoneybun> greyback: getting it reviewed
<ahoneybun> I know tho conflicts need to be looked at
<ahoneybun> not sure what;s up
<greyback> ahoneybun: probably just LP getting confused. I'll get it looked at
<ahoneybun> and I know the .html files give some issue about <div> but it passes all the html tests
<ahoneybun> I know cyphermox knows how it works
<acheronuk> he ^^^^^^^ has been away on vacation and is only just back, so may be easier now
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: yea I know
<ahoneybun> I asked about his vacation yesterday
<ahoneybun> but some help is always a good thing
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/kLdappy.png
<ahoneybun> mm I think it's a bit better
<ahoneybun> sidebar that is
<ahoneybun> could use a different logo mayb
<acheronuk> that seems a bit lighter blue than our standard one
<ahoneybun> I think it was to go with the lighter dark
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: got a 16.04 vm if you need landing tests
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I have nothing new for 16.04 at the moment
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: alrightly
<ahoneybun> ktorrent works well
<ahoneybun> downloaded a few iso and seeding
<acheronuk> :)
<ahoneybun> no crashes
<ahoneybun> good stuff
<acheronuk> hopefully I can persuade it's -devs to do a new release before feature freeze. though if after should not be too much bother for a FFE I think
<ahoneybun> mm we don't have a kubuntu wallpaper package
<acheronuk> nope
<ahoneybun> maybe greyback could help get that in
<ahoneybun> not to put it all on him lol
<acheronuk> it could be added as a package to kubuntu-settings if really problematic
<ahoneybun> well it does apply only to us
<acheronuk> we can try for a separate one 1st. should be simple and no real reason for it to casue a problem getting it in, as long as someone can do the upload
<acheronuk> *initial upload
<ahoneybun> right
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ahoneybun> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi  ahoneybun
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: are all those wallpapers wanted just single size?
<ahoneybun> there's different sizes but would try to find one similar size to upload
<ahoneybun> only will be 10 once I get a way to vote
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I really meant do you want some different sizes and aspect ratio for each one? or just go with the best choice for each?
<ahoneybun> ummm I was going to pick the largest size and go with that
<acheronuk> ok. that makes it even simpler
<acheronuk> just that plasma desktop supports multiple sizes for the same wallpaper, so it can choose the best fit for your display
<acheronuk> eg: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/all/plasma-workspace-wallpapers/filelist
<ahoneybun> ahh
<acheronuk> but one size fita all is ok if that's what we want
<acheronuk> *fits all
<greyback> ahoneybun: I've left some comments: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful/+merge/326115/comments/859613
<greyback> something wierd has happened to your branch, I'm unable to merge it with nasty conflicts
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let me fix my computer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Think I over loaded chrome lol
<ahoneybun> there we go
<ahoneybun> greyback: thanks I'll try to start from a clean base
<ahoneybun> and use bzr to remove file other then deleting them
<greyback> ahoneybun: thanks. Yes "bzr rm" is good to use here
<ahoneybun> I'll also fix those issues
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: does the export and import feature of latte-dock work for you on git?
<ahoneybun> bzr checkout on my current setup?
<ahoneybun> greyback: ^
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not tried it yet
<greyback> ahoneybun: I typically do: lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (as my trunk), then bzr branch ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu <branch-name>
<greyback> and then do the work in <branch-name>
<ahoneybun> as someone with 3 monitors now (laptop screen include) it's nice
<ahoneybun> trunk?
<ahoneybun> then I'm using LP wrong
<ahoneybun> I clone the main dev and make changes then push to my trunk
<greyback> ahoneybun: yep, and that will work. But bzr isn't great at rebasing changes from the "main dev" as you call it
<greyback> so if my branch and trunk diverge, I cd into the trunk, pull, and then switch into my branch and "bzr pull <path/to/trunk>"
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure this checkout in bzr from the one in git
<greyback> it's the workflow I've found most reliable to avoid confusing bzr when merging
<greyback> heh, I didn't realize bzr had a  "checkout"
<ahoneybun> then what is this checkout?
<ahoneybun> "clean checkout"
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: are thsoe my latte-dock ppa builds, or are you doing your own?
<greyback> ahoneybun: well I learned something new: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2980999/is-there-a-difference-between-bzr-clone-bzr-branch-and-bzr-checkout#2981019
<greyback> totally different workflow
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() 
<ahoneybun> and this is why we use git and not crappy bzr
<ahoneybun> so the conflicts are that the files don't exist
<ahoneybun> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful2/+merge/328168
<ahoneybun> "All changes applied successfully. "
 * ahoneybun gets food
 * ahoneybun is back
<ahoneybun> lovely my plugable stopped working...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fKkmhaBP/file_2983.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> very weird
<acheronuk> new apt doesn't like multiple lines for the same source
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> kdevelop-pg-qt (the parser generator) version 2.1.0 was just released.
<acheronuk> santa_: I just patched kde4libs to build with cmake 3.9
<acheronuk> grrr https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382703
<ubottu> KDE bug 382703 in general "Compile error with cmake 3.9" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> digikam ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1672: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1672: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1672: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1672: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1672/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I'm not sure what to do with that
<ahoneybun> I hate bzr for this confusing way it does things
<ahoneybun> how do I fix the conflicts then? the files don't exist to use bzr rm
<tsimonq2> I hate every time I have to work with a project that only uses Bazaar because it's so awful to use.
<ahoneybun> god it's soooo slow too
<tsimonq2> It is
<ahoneybun> it's been cloning for a few mins
<wxl> i got word from tsimonq2 that he got word from valorie that we're ready to go and i was asked to push the button. anyone got complaints?
<ahoneybun> for ?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Alpha 2...
<wxl> the images
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: how would I know what he is talking about without context?
<ahoneybun> wxl: I don't think so
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: The fact that today is Alpha 2 day...
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: could not have looked at my calendar
<wxl> just double checking
<marco-parillo> No complaints from me. I noticed somebody replicated the OEM install problem.
<tsimonq2> And to be honest, while it is an issue, who's going to be doing an OEM install on Alpha 2 of a non-LTS release?
<marco-parillo> Agreed. If it was not a stop-ship for 17.04, how can it be for an alpha? P.S. LXQt is looking good also.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I found you a job!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You did?
<clivejo> YOU, YA BEAUTIFUL SNOWFLAKE // DENVER, CO
<wxl> OMG ARTFUL IS AT THE BOTTOM WTF
<wxl> j/k
<clivejo> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so you mi8ght have a chance there
<tsimonq2> clivejo: huh?
<clivejo> https://system76.com/careers
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Can anyone write the alpha 2 story on kub.org? I ran out of time and Wi-Fi on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Otherwise I'll do it in Barcelona
<clivejo> they looking for a snowflake
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm not sure the mountains and desert of Colorado are ready for Clive
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Or Clive ready for them
<acheronuk> I tried OEM, and it crashed and burned on both isos 
<acheronuk> but I agree, not a how stopper for alpha2
<clivejo> valoriez: what?!
<clivejo> why would I go to Colorado when I have all this beautiful rain at home?
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> See?
<ahoneybun> mm slideshow is broken now
<ahoneybun> well more broken
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: working on the buttons btw
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 780x517) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Qg0wWu1j/file_2991.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I am TRIGGERED where is the Oxford comma? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> you are always triggered
<wxl> word
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> True :P
<wxl> word, word and word.
<wxl> and word.
<wxl> not
<wxl> , and word.
<tsimonq2> wxl: S
<tsimonq2> wxl: T
<tsimonq2> wxl: A
<tsimonq2> wxl: H
<tsimonq2> wxl: P
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> no, thank and you.
<wxl> ^^ i admit, THAT looks weird.
<wxl> but i do likes apples, oranges and grapes.
<wxl> and that doesn't look weird.
<ahoneybun> is it bad that I don't know the oxford comma?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Yes,
<wxl> while you're on the whole pedantic trip
<ahoneybun> oh well
<wxl> you may be surprised to know that the rule for a/an is NOT a before consonants, an before vowels
<wxl> at least not ALL Of the time
<ahoneybun> and cloning ubiquity slideshow again
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 236x274) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xDgbiR1E/file_2993.jpg
<genii> oooo a delivery from Washington
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vhqXuoxG/file_2995.mp4
<genii> valorie: You have nice handwriting :)
<clivejo> she is currently in the air
<clivejo> to Barcelona 
<clivejo> are they stickers?
<genii> The stickers she sent arrived just now, yes
<genii> They'll get distributed at the 17.10 release party
<clivejo> :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: Do you guys object to me doing a KCI rebuild against GCC 7 so we can get fixes for any failures ahead of time (it'll be happening in the archive on August 3rd)
<tsimonq2> Or should I not? :)
<clivejo> Id do it in a PPA
<tsimonq2> Well it's already in a PPA
<tsimonq2> It would just be adding a build dep on the PPA that'll be landed in a week
<tsimonq2> Help fix any failures (and the inevitable symbols problems!) when it does land
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean, that's just my reasoning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #917: SUCCESS in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #12: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/68/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #12: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #426: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #543: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #548: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #25: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #37: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #73: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #206: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #12: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #427: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #74: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #13: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #13: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #207: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #26: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #13: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #174: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #251: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #252: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, If it builds withh GCC7 for zesty, then yes, I do object
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Just for Artful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Only for Artful
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk double checks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> GRR WHY
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Why do you object?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It is using it for zesty, so please copy to a new ppa just for artful and add that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, k
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Because we are never going to ship stuff in backports for zesty building with GCC7
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok fair
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> And if there is any point to KCI, then it has to be useful for that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Created PPA, adding to build deps, rebuilding Artful. Any objections to me doing that?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (I created the PPA, I'm asking if you object to me adding it as a build dep and rebuilding Artful in KCI)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If it's an equivalent/identical GCC7 which is really going to land *soon*, then that seems fine to me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ok doing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #157: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #379: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #90: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #43: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #27: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #28: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #253: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #109: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #29: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #110: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #34: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/34/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/63/
<clivejo> !info pyee unstable
<ubottu> Package pyee does not exist in unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Thank you those who helped alpha 2 out the door. The timing was unfortunate for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> On board for Lisbon on the way to NYC!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #77: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #61: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #208: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #47: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #428: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1673: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1673: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1673: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1673: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #63: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #64: ABORTED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #65: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #48: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #69: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #89: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #45: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #57: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #86: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #46: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #34: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #35: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #36: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #51: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #59: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #54: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #87: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #43: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #56: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #45: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #91: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #88: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #87: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #60: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #37: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #55: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #42: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/50/
<clivejo> acheronuk: you are breaking stuff too ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libktorrent build #46: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libktorrent/46/
<acheronuk> clivejo: a little :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libktorrent build #47: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/12/
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> so tired
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #60: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #81: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/81/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-29
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Me too! On the ground in Newark
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Wooooooo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #56: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/56/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful3/+merge/328193
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1674: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1674: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1674: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1674: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1674/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/60/
 * acheronuk considers putting on the Kmail survey "just fix the **** thing so it builds" ^^^^
<ahoneybun> xD
<acheronuk> joke. but it's tempting
<ahoneybun> I filled it out
<ahoneybun> said somewhere I use Gmail 99% of the time over KMail
<ahoneybun> web app
<acheronuk> I haven't really used it enough to comment in recent years
<ahoneybun> KMail is so slow compared to Geary and other emails clients I've used
<ahoneybun> even the non official ProtonMail client is better to use and it's just a web app lol
<acheronuk> Thunderbird is awful, but everything else for linux email is is *more* awful, so staying with that
<clivejo> !info kreport
<ubottu> Package kreport does not exist in artful
<clivejo> !info kreport unstable
<ubottu> Package kreport does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info kreport experimental
<ubottu> 'experimental' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-ba
<clivejo> poop
<clivejo> !info pyee unstable
<ubottu> Package pyee does not exist in unstable
<acheronuk> !info libkreport3-3
<ubottu> libkreport3-3 (source: kreport): report creation and generation framework -- shared library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1 (artful), package size 271 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://incoming.debian.org/debian-buildd/pool/main/p/pyee/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=869099
<ubottu> Debian bug 869099 in wnpp "ITP: python-pyee -- A port of node.js's EventEmitter to python." [Wishlist,Fixed]
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> what needs that?
<clivejo> just waiting until can see it in unstable so I can request a sync
<clivejo> mycroft
<acheronuk> ahhhh!
<clivejo> there like 8 python modules needed for mycroft-core
<clivejo> but trying to help Ethan get them in
<acheronuk> should auto sync if it goes in unstable
<clivejo> not sure how often that happens
<clivejo> just noticed kexi in the NEW quere
<acheronuk> within 24hrs most time I think
<clivejo> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/kexi_1:3.0.1.1-1.html
<clivejo> if we could sync all of kexi and get it into our packageset
<clivejo> kexi is the database component of calligra
<clivejo> Debian are finally starting to get caught up!
<BluesKaj> clivejo, guess they follow the well known pattern for including apps in their repos, once they reach a certain level of tested stability then it's accepted. 
<clivejo> BluesKaj: nope
<clivejo> they have their own development cycle
<clivejo> which is longer than our 6 monthly one
<BluesKaj> ok, I try to learn sonething new every day, this one  :-)
<clivejo> they have just released stretch which what slowed the development down 
<BluesKaj> I lke debian a lot. I'm running stretch atm
<clivejo> but stretch only has Plasma 5.8 LTS as far as I remember?
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.10.4-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1775 kB, installed size 9089 kB
<clivejo> whereas we have 5.10.4
<BluesKaj> yeah plasmashel -v shows 5.8.6
<BluesKaj> clivejo, i don't use many apps on either OS, so i dodn't really notice much difference except Debian Stretch is quicker to boot and load vs Kubuntu Artful
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> you should try and find out why
<clivejo> see if there is anything we can do to speed things up
<BluesKaj> guess I'll have to enable the kernel noot parameters in grub 
<clivejo> we disabled akonadi from auto-starting on zesty
<clivejo> it is strange watching/reading reviews about neon
<clivejo> people complaining that it is too bare bones
<BluesKaj> ok , brb
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> everything is crashing on me today
<clivejo> ring, opera, random qml stuff
<acheronuk> rock solid here
<clivejo> artful +KCI?
<acheronuk> oh. well crashes there are self inflicted :P
<acheronuk> sorta
 * acheronuk runs
<clivejo> are not
<clivejo> inflicted by people adding PPA's!
<clivejo> like Qt and Cmake
<clivejo> is Jim Arvan still about?
<acheronuk> If anything, Qt should impact unstable less than the normal archive, as there should be more Qt 5.9 fixes in master branches
<acheronuk> and cmake only affects buildability
<acheronuk> hmmm. he renewed his Ninja yellow belt
<clivejo> Qt has been quite smooth
<acheronuk> yep, very good here
<clivejo> dunno why things are so unstable today
 * acheronuk fires up a VM
 * clivejo wonders what is happening about the wallpapers
<acheronuk> has been a mesa update?
<clivejo> dunno
<acheronuk> glitchy mesa can crash stuff
<clivejo> but something has changed
<clivejo> there was an update to nvidia driver
<clivejo> but I didnt pay much attention to it
<acheronuk> 798 to upgrade, 17 to newly install, 1 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<acheronuk> Need to get 494 MB of archives.
<acheronuk> :D
<KurousagiMK2> about the wallpapers --> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381000 Do you already know this?
<BluesKaj> clivejo,  after an update/upgrade there doen't seem to be much difference in boot time now
<ubottu> KDE bug 381000 in Image Wallpaper "[Regression] High CPU when background is set to slideshow" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> I've seen that bug referred to in a fair few places
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: I was talking about Kubuntu static wallpapers, there was a competition which was supposed to pick 10 to go into artful
<clivejo> https://www.flickr.com/groups/kubuntu-cws-1710/pool/
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: I have not been able to replicate that bug on my machines or VMs
<KurousagiMK2> ... Qt 5.9.1? Then you're lucky
<acheronuk> seems I am
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1675: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1675: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1675: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1675: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1675/
<blaze> >Akademy in Vienna
<blaze> I love Vienna, wanna go
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Make plans to join us, @blaze!
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-30
<qbsd> running kubuntu 17.04 here with virtualbox 5.1.22 installed, as well as the extension pack. usb pass through is horribly broken. I can remember in the past when it did work. anyone know anytrhing about this?
<qbsd> and, of course, updating to 5.1.26 via locutusofborg ppa makes no difference...   doesn't anyone test any of this anymore?  Way to go Oracle!
<tsimonq2> qbsd: Why don't you use virt-manager? It's way better.
<qbsd> guess it's time to look for another virtualization solution, this just ain't gonna cut it...
<tsimonq2> I've had loads of problems with Virtualbox.
<tsimonq2> VirtualBox, rather.
<qbsd> gonna have to try something as it looks like this just isn't going to get fixed
<qbsd> it used to work, about a year ago
<tsimonq2> qbsd: What do you expect, it's Oracle :)
<qbsd> been going downhill ever since
<qbsd> guess I'm going to have to learn kvm, back a long time ago xen had kvm beat performance-wise by a long shot but I've heard kvm caught up
<tsimonq2> Like I said, virt-manager is awesome :)
<ahoneybun> ahh 4am
<acheronuk> I only see one usb related bug at present: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bugs?field.searchtext=usb
<acheronuk> if that one is your issue, please add to it. if not, please report a new one
 * acheronuk has not had any trouble like that with vbox when I was using 17.04
<qbsd> I used to be able to pass through a usb wifi rtl8187 and use it in guest machines, did it all the time. haven't done since before I installed 17.04 - it used to work fine; it does not now
<qbsd> never tried running vbox as root though
<qbsd> might try that to see if it might better match the #1576768 PR
<qbsd> I did see an error in the vbox logs that was fixed by changing the udev rules to alter permissions in /dev, but no affect on the usb problem
<qbsd> didn't mess with the script that sets up the usb nodes yet
<qbsd> when I first saw that I thought "ugly kludge hack"
<qbsd> oh well, enough of this nonsense for one night. time to leave it alone for a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1676: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1676: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1676: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1676: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #67: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #68: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/68/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #61: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/61/
<acheronuk> please test: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=kaffeine
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know what that Franklin guy is talking about on -devel ML?
<clivejo> I used artful (17.10) alpha and the XDG_MENU_PREFIX problem is still there. ?
<mparillo> acheronuk: kaffeine installed cleanly from the PPA to a clean AA VM from today's ISO. It launched like the picture, but do you have a good url / test file to test running it?
<clivejo> is vlc now on our iso ?
<mparillo> clivejo: Yes, 
<mparillo> I just installed today's ISO maybe three hours ago.
<clivejo> :)
<mparillo> It is a "Media player" whilst kaffeine is a  "Media Player"
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> a big player
<mparillo> I suppose those come from Appstream data?
<clivejo> probably the desktop file
<clivejo> try editing /usr/share/applications/org.kde.kaffeine.desktop and change the generic name to player
<mparillo> Thanks. It works. I needed sudo, but I did not need to re-start KDE.
<mparillo> s/KDE/Plasma/
<clivejo> dunno which version is correct
<clivejo> I prefer Player myself
<mparillo> Dolphin is File Manager. FF is Web Browser
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1677: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1677: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1677: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1677: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1677/
<acheronuk> mparillo: I just tried on random ones on my hd etc 
<acheronuk> seems good anyway, going by bug #1707489
<ubottu> bug 1707489 in kaffeine (Ubuntu Artful) "Bump Kaffeine to 2.0.12.1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707489
<acheronuk> any more people tested ktorrent from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=ktorrent
<acheronuk> despite being a git snapshot, that seems pretty good here
 * acheronuk pokes weegie
<acheronuk> :( still dead
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Do you use harulds release script to combine translations?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> releaseme? yup
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Could that be included in our tooling?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not sure.
<clivejo> anyone know who Chowdhury Masum (saydulk) is?
<acheronuk> nope
<tsimonq2> nope
<clivejo> badge collector?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~saydulk
<acheronuk> plausible, though has joined 10 teams today. if he really wants to yellow belt, he'd need to come on here and get involved
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #918: SUCCESS in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #134: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksmtp build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksmtp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/285/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #49: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #149: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #176: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #205: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #43: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2372: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2372: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2372: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2372/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2373: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2373: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2373: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2373/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk: test rebuild for the dh porting: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #662: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1147: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1125: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #127: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #54: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #35: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #61: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #29: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #26: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #68: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/58/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #54: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #47: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #20: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/203/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> First RC of the Kubuntu Manual 18.04.1: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual/releases/tag/kubuntu-18.04.1-RC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #158: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #56: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #146: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #162: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #179: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #44: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #26: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2374: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2374: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2374: SUCCESS in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2374/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
<mparillo> cp kubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso bionic-desktop-amd64.iso && zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/bionic/daily-live/20180724/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/392/builds
<mparillo> First candidate 18.04.1 ISOs are up.
<tsimonq2> yup
<mparillo> I have never used kontact, and accidentally tried it while testing 18.04.1 on a fresh install. It looked as if Akonadi Server had some errors (MySQL server log contains errors). Is this normal?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> Hey BluesKaj: First candidate 18.04.1 ISOs are up. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/392/builds
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo, ok thanks, I'll switch over to Bionic later on and upgrade
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #396: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #327: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2375: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2375: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2375: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2375/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> have you guys heard of AppImageLauncher? Thoughts on including it in Kubuntu 18.10? … https://github.com/TheAssassin/AppImageLauncher
<ngraham[m]> it would need to be packaged first. Do you know if it is?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> not in official repos no but they have debs for it
<ngraham[m]> needless to say, it needs to be packaged before it could possible be included by default :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> its fairly alpha so maybe not by default anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Create a bug in LP or a task in Phab and I can look at it. It
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> so this needs to be addressed by Debian then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *cough*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We aren't shipping any appimages so why do we need this?
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Só people can use appimages easier ir needed ?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @ahoneybun, because offering the ability to use AppImages natively exists in only 1 distro and that would be an outstanding plus for Kubuntu to be the first mainstream distro to have it.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> AppImages are heavily preferred at this time as well. Kdenlive for example only publishes in AppImage
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTunnell, At this point I'm hopping on the train for Lubuntu then, and Kubuntu can seed it too if we want, hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll file the Debian ITP later
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'll take it on.
<ngraham[m]> awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zxaiv0xx/file_8730.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @MichaelTunnell mainstream is not always better.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @ahoneybun, not sure what you mean
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> in this context I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we also ship with snapd so we could push snaps too. Why are we pushing appimages more?
<ngraham[m]> no need to get political regarding which one we favor; it's definitely a good idea to support AppImage-packaged apps better
<ngraham[m]> Kubuntu doesn't need to take sides in the packaging format wars :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> we arent pushing appimages at all right now. I am saying being one of the first to offer the option to push em
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I vote for support all 3 of these universal formats
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kubuntu = Hanana Montana Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> .-.
<valorie> amen to appimagelauncher
<valorie> I tried to do an appimage but had no clue how to get it running
<valorie> never have tried a flatpak though
<ngraham[m]> you install it using either the command line or else your graphical app store app (or you can in a pinch download the file and double-click on it), just like an Ubuntu .deb package
<ngraham[m]> it's pretty transparent to the user, much like snap apps
<valorie> ngraham[m]: I think I tried via the cli and nothing happened
<valorie> could have been I did it wrong
<valorie> this was awhile ago
<ngraham[m]> It's much easier to use Discover
<valorie> right, now that it's all buff and working and stuff
<valorie> lol
<ngraham[m]> From within Discover, you can both install the Flatpak backend and also configure Flathub as the default repo. It's literally a two-click process
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #663: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1148: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1126: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #163: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #62: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #69: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #177: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #150: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/200/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #50: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #159: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #155: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/53/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2376: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2376: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2376: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2376/
<mparillo> The Bionic 18.04.1 ISOs are re-built and available for re-testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/392/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am unable to test until I return home next week... I will track the progress and test any untested amd64 installs.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 32bit support continuing with 18.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, No.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Reason I asked was due to ISO tracker pages still listing 32b tests options.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I only see that for 18.04, not 18.10.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, yes nm....
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> And on the first spin, the 32-bit were fully tested (all passed).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2377: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2377: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2377: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #664: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1149: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1127: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #201: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #37: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #70: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #178: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/178/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #163: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #48: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #42: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #53: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #74: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #55: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2378: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2378: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2378: SUCCESS in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2378/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2379: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2379: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2379: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2379/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk so ... dh porting went mostly fine http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html if that's ok I would like to push the changes and rebuild the packages in the staging PPA's. Note there's just a few packages which I didn't change because that would yield some autopkgtests regressions
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ack. sounds reasonable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #173 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, pausing ci and pushing
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Flatpaks are dumb to install. Even if you have the repo for it already installed
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @ngraham[m], Flatpaks are dumb to install. Even if you have the repo for it already installed
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @Valoriez for AppImages just right click, properties, set as executable, double click to run. That's it. But it's not intuitive for sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> A more detailed explanation of using an AppImage. https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<ngraham[m]> "dumb to install" is not exactly informative
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> snap install appname = good … flatpak install flathub org.telegram.desktop = dumb
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> That's assuming everything including flathub is already set up.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> And that's the "simplified" version of doing it
<ngraham[m]> all command-line methods of installing things are for experts; that hardly matters
<ngraham[m]> regular people should use GUI tools
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> It's not for experts when the gui tools require anything done by the user to set it up.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> The is another method of Flatpak install and one of the more common methods … flatpak install https://flathub.org/repo/appstream/org.gimp.GIMP.flatpakref
<ngraham[m]> not sure how any of this is relevant to Kubuntu anyway; we support all three and I don't think anyone objected to your proposal to make AppImages more user-friendly
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I think it's sad that all the gui tools ignore some kind of package. … All of them ignore AppImage.
<ngraham[m]> if we want to make Flatpak more user-friendly, we could easily ship Discover with the Flatpak backend and Flathub added by default
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @ngraham[m], It's relevant due to the comments made by valorie. … There was a slight bit of questioning as to why bother with AppImage.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @ngraham[m], I think that should be done if Discover supports it
<ngraham[m]> Discover surely does
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I knew it was experimental but is it a stable option now?
<ngraham[m]> and I fully intend to propose that for Kubuntu once Flathub and Discover's Flatpak backend are a bit more mature
<ngraham[m]> is there any such thing as "stable" in the world of Linux software? :p
<ngraham[m]> I mean, it works great for me
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Lol fair enough
<ngraham[m]> it has bugs, but so does everything
<ngraham[m]> it's definitely getting better though
<valorie> I agree that we should ship it enabled, as long as that isn't a bit patch we need to maintain
<valorie> big
<ngraham[m]> it shouldn't be a patch at all; just a few tweaks in the packaging I think
<valorie> ngraham[m]: how about phabbing it?
<valorie> so we don't forget
<ngraham[m]> I'm not ready to make the recommendation yet TBH
<ngraham[m]> once I feel like Discover is up to snuff, I'll do it 🙂
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #665: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1150: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1128: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1128/
<valorie> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2380: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2380: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2380: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2380/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2381: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2381: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2381: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2381/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: I noticed that the latest sddm recommends "haveged".  Many modern systems have RDRAND support and some of these have "rng-tools5" installed to take advantage of that functionality.  Maybe sddm should recommend "haveged | rng-tools5" instead so people who already have the latter installed don't get the former as well?
<tsimonq2> mamarley: Mind joining #debian-qt-kde and pinging lisandro and maxy with exactly what you just told me?
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Sure, no problem.
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Uh, there's nobody in that channel.
<tsimonq2> mamarley: Oh, on OFTC.
 * mamarley is now creating an OFTC account, please wait…
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #173: ABORTED in 23 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #134: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #431: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #174: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #510: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #534: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #475: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #544: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #459: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #487: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #498: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #483: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #445: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #432: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #400: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #208: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #426: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #197: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #516: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #451: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #467: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #515: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #476: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #547: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #567: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #381: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
<lisandro> mamarley: yes, that's a possibility
<tsimonq2> Oh hey, I forgot lisandro was in here :)
<lisandro> :)
<lisandro> but you need maxy
<tsimonq2> maxyz is here.
<tsimonq2> (maxy's freenode nick :D)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #487: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/487/
<mamarley> Sorry, I really did mean to go and say that in #debian-qt-kde on OFTC, but my attempt to set up an OFTC account revealed a bug in Qt which slowed me down.
<tsimonq2> A bug in Qt?
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Yes, Qt doesn't clear the OpenSSL errors after a failed attempt to load a non-RSA cert as an RSA cert, which in the case of Quassel causes the error to then be processed by the client connection from the same thread, making it think the client connection encountered an error and disconnecting.  This happened while attempting to setup CertFP auth with an ECDSA cert on OFTC.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/208/
<tsimonq2> mamarley: Please do file a bug upstream :)
 * mamarley will.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #288: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #500: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #518: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #531: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #520: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #530: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #518: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #442: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #413: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #521: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #403: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #522: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #485: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #504: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #432: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #456: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #434: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #456: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #432: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #225: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #496: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #335: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #560: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #445: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #405: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #376: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #461: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #443: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #423: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #180: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #477: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #646: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #471: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #546: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #608: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/608/
<tsimonq2>  /or
<tsimonq2> whoops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #476: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #533: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #579: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #448: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #179: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #149: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #63: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #71: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #68: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #49: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #67: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #54: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #75: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #26: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #210: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #72: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/61/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2382: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2382: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2382: SUCCESS in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2382/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2383: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2383: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2383: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #174 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> landing plasma 5.13.3 in cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good. I will give it a spin on a few days.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, large parts will probably stay stuck in proposed with new Qt
<acheronuk> mamarley: ^^^
<mamarley> acheronuk: Awesome!  I already have what was in the PPAs installed, but I update my systems at least every day so I will have this soon if I don't already. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #174: ABORTED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/174/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I miss my volume keys working...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They stopped working at some point after moving to 18.10
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #476: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2384: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2384: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2384: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2385: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2385: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2385: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2385/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, sadly I can't test in any way :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I know.
<valorie> no testing for me this time either, sadly
<valorie> still packing for the netherlands, and fly out early in the AM
<valorie> looks like my son will have to scramble alone to Denver, so that trip is out for now
<valorie> talked to my friend in the hospital and she sounded much more upbeat than yesterday -- heavy chemo has not yet begun yet though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #666: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1151: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1129: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #181: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #64: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #72: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #73: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/60/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3098: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3098: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3098: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3098/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #9: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #52: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/52/
<IrcsomeBot> trnhmthfriY75 was added by: trnhmthfriY75
<IrcsomeBot> trnhmthfriY75 was removed by: RikMills
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #25: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3099: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3099/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3099: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3099/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3099: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3099/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3100: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3100: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3100: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #36: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kompare build #11: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kompare/11/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> @RikMills I have the changes for discover backends name change, I tested the upgrade for eoan and I think they would be compatible with backports but I haven't tested that yet. the changes are in the _eoan_staging branch
<santa_> of course if we find out it's not a good idea to do this yet, we can revert, postpone the thing or whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @santa_, Thanks. will try to look in a bit
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> BluesKaj: I think this was the bug hitting the person in #kubuntu https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409954
<ubottu> KDE bug 409954 in FTP "KIO FTP: kioclient hangs while copying file over existing file [copy() did not call finished() or error()]" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> RikMills, thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3101: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3101: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3101: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3101/
<santa_> @RikMills I have just tested the discover transitionals inside a disco VM with backports and they work as expected. Built packages from _eoan_staging branch: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kde-test-good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #13: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #60: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #51: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #11: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #6: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdav build #10: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdav/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #41: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #66: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontactinterface build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontactinterface/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #56: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #12: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kldap build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kldap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #54: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kopete build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kopete/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kleopatra build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kleopatra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #11: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgpg build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgpg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #6: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #9: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #67: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #49: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #15: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksmtp build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksmtp/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #54: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #54: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #16: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #16: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #17: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #46: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-mime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #48: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmime build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #12: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmime build #14: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #60: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #17: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #9: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #9: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #10: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #41: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #57: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #61: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #52: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #45: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #78: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #18: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #16: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #42: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #56: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #10: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #67: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/67/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #10: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #19: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmime build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #57: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #10: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #61: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmime build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #55: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #18: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3102: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3102: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3102: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #1090: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/1090/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #54: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #57: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/20/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_print-manager build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_print-manager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #71: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #63: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #26: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3103: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3103: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3103: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3103/
<santa_> good evening/night everyone
<santa_> @RikMills if you are using KA from git master branch beware with gbp-nr because I pushed this morning some changes to the build depends bumping code
<santa_> hopefully these would be the last changes to the bumping code for 2.3
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3104: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3104: SUCCESS in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3104: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3104/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> launchpad is melting in the heat
<RikMills> santa_: thanks for gbp-nr heads up. not using latest changes yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3105: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3105: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3105: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3105/
<wxl> usb-creator-kde sru up for testing
<RikMills> wxl: thanks will try to tes on bionic
<RikMills> *test
<wxl> RikMills: kubuntu's still supporting xenial, too, right?
<RikMills> wxl: no, we don't
<wxl> fooey
<wxl> guess i'll have to use ubuntu ewwww
<wxl> hm let's see who i can coerce into this...
<RikMills> sorry. I can't test stuff < bionic that requires a non VM
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3106: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3106: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3106: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3106/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> Falkon will continue to improve. I got my https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-76122 papercut resolved. The #falkon team is really good on helping whether to report a bug with them or with Qt.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3107: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3107: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3107: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3107/
<valorie> mparillo: that's good news for us xkcd readers!
<mparillo> Which is probably just about all of us!
<valorie> all of us in the channel probably
<valorie> my husband doesn't read it!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3108: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3108: SUCCESS in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3108: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3108/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3109: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3109: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3109: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3109/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3110: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3110: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3110: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3110/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rodrigoty23> does anybody here know where i could find the source code of kubuntu 19.04
<mparillo> Which package? Some sources would come from KDE (those that support Plasma, Frameworks, and the KDE Applications), and other sources are from Ubuntu (kernels, etc.).
<mparillo> But the short answer is launchpad.net can be a starting point when looking for packages.
<rodrigoty23> mparillo, no its not just one package its the whole os!
<rodrigoty23> i have alot of time and i wanna integrate 5 os's in one
<rodrigoty23> and i want it to be fast and efficient and use less memory and less resources
<mparillo> An OS is better thought of as a series of packages that are installed. Even the kernel is itself a package, and modules (also packages) are loaded into it.
<rodrigoty23> i know that
<rodrigoty23> but why do they have to be in separate package
<rodrigoty23> packages
<rodrigoty23> why can you just use one command to get them all as one?
<rodrigoty23> is that even possible?
<mparillo> https://www.google.com/search?client=qupzilla&q=list%20my%20installed%20packages%20ubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3111: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3111: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3111: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3111/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-20
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-21
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<santa_> RikMills: ack about iron hand, like someone in -release suggested that code should be ported to use the yaml thing
<santa_> the HTML parser was an old "proof of concept" like everything else in the ka-iron-hand
<santa_> I will try to have a look one oif these weekends to make it use the yaml file
<santa_> thanks for the heads up and sorry for the late reply
<santa_> s/oif/of/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> no problem. thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> iron hand is handy, but not essential, so not a priority if you have limited time
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-22
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-23
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> On GG, is it really safe to remove kinfocenter kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-settings-desktop libqalculate20 plasma-desktop plasma-widgets-addons plasma-workspace sddm-theme-breeze
<mparillo> https://invent.kde.org/snippets/1068
<mparillo> I wanted to capture this before I re-boot.
<BluesKaj> I haven't done so yet, don't think it's safe, there's no new desktops or workspaces to replace what's being removed
<mparillo> Don't do it. After a re-boot, all I got was a TTY login.
<mparillo> I suppose the -y on apt is not always a time-saver.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I never recommend  automatically autoremove'ing especially with beta releases.
<BluesKaj> or upgrading held packages that require desktop and workspace removal :-)
<mparillo> If I cannot set a good example, at least I can serve as a horrible warning.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Fwiw, not autoremove'ing the recommended files also kills GG. My setup now stops on a very bizarre type sddm screen.
<valorie> thanks for that, mparillo
<valorie> I've not yet upgraded my travel lappy to GG
<valorie> sounds like waiting a week might be a good idea
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @mparillo, That suggests you have ****ed something up, as there is no such breakage in Groovy currently. The libqalculate transition is done a week or so ago
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My system updater wants to remove the same packages as mparillo's.  I declined to remove, but GG partition refuses to reach the plasma desktop on reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, dropping to tty2 and attempting startx also fails.  I have not had chance to did into it yet.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-24
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, I was able to restore the GG desktop by installing plasma-desktop from tty2. I also installed sddm as it was marked for autoremoval.
<valorie> that's what I would have done, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <X> I've been in this situation too
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The breakage you are reporting looks like what you would expect when using -proposed, before plasma-workspace had been rebuilt against libqalculate21. i.e. upgrading that lib would break and uninstall plasma-workspace.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> However, that has not been that case in the archive since 18th July, so I can only imagine some unwise upgrades were done from proposed back then.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Groovy release pocket upgrades currently do not have any issue as far as I can test, as should be the case.
<mparillo> I know I had enabled -proposed a couple of times to test something, but I am pretty sure I had disabled it before the last update. But no worries; it is about time for me to start with a new ISO anyway.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, how were you able determine libqalculate21 is causing the conflict?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, It's the only thing to also be removed in the list that plasma-workspace directly hard depends on
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The list also corresponds to exactly what packages would be removed if you forced removal of libqalculate from a working intsall
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1125x454) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j0Vkhhcp/file_33986.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> plasma-workspace in the release pocket was rebuilt against libqalcuate21, so there should not be breakage. Perhaps some mirror is horribly out of date meaning you are not getting the new plasma-workspace build.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow. Ok. Would not have anticipated that.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Well, I have no breakage with the UK or main mirror. That is all I can say.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I agree with the explanation. It was not on my radar of possibilities. :)
<mamarley> It looks like gcc-10 is now default in groovy-proposed! O.o
<valorie> test images are up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/217725/testcases
<sorcerer> so this iso needs to be checked from all points on the boot menu?
<sorcerer> im just trying to understand the site
<sorcerer> ie auto-resize, entire disk, etc... all those installs need to be checked?
<valorie> yes, those are all separate test cases
<sorcerer> ah oki
<valorie> of course if you run though the live session
<valorie> then do an install from there
<valorie> usually in a VM
<sorcerer> i was gonna do all the different installs and see how they work using a VM
<valorie> you can do two 
<sorcerer> just wanted to make sure i understood that properly
<valorie> cool
<sorcerer> im off work tomorrow so ill start on it tomorrow :)
<valorie> learning to file bug reports from the VM is crucial
<valorie> 'ubuntu-bug packagename` is your friend
<sorcerer> kk ill keep that in mind
<valorie> almost all the bugs I've filed are against ubuiquity which is the installer
<sorcerer> ubuntu-bug already installed or do i need to install it?
<sorcerer> im a noob but i catch on quickly
<sorcerer> lol
<valorie> it's a cli command
<sorcerer> but preinstalled?
<sorcerer> or apt-get it
<valorie> usually even if the installer crashes you can get to a terminal
<valorie> of course
<valorie> it's part of ubuntu base
<sorcerer> kk
<sorcerer> ive never used it before
<sorcerer> lol
<sorcerer> ill learn though
<sorcerer> :)
<valorie> ah, it's the best
<valorie> it downloads the needed files to launchpad
<valorie> depending on what package is the issue
<sorcerer> 11MB/s download from ubuntu.com, not bad
<sorcerer> just downloaded the iso
<sorcerer> that way i am prepared
<valorie> well, there could be a respin
<valorie> so check out zsync
<valorie> that way you only have to download the changes
<sorcerer> alright ty for the information
<valorie> you might want to join #ubuntu-flavors where the testing is coordinated
<sorcerer> kk
<mparillo> zsyncing but only 400kBps 
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
<valorie> heh
<mparillo> I get the right sha256 sum from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/focal/daily-live/current/SHA256SUMS but http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/217796/downloads points me to an MD5sum that I cannot verify
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it was updates an ~hour ago....
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sorcerer> morning
<sorcerer> how are you BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi sorcerer, ok here, and you?
<sorcerer> im good just getting off work
<sorcerer> figuring out where i wanna start nerding at this morning lol
<BluesKaj> heh
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/217796/downloads shows an MD5sum that I do not get when I zsync from the current focal. However, my sha256 does match http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/focal/daily-live/current/SHA256SUMS
<sorcerer> valorie: you around?
<sorcerer> valorie: nevermind i figured out my issue, was gonna ask about something i thought was a software bug but ended up being a bad keyboard
<valorie> glad to hear that, sorcerer
<valorie> mparillo: did you ask in the #ubuntu-release chan about the mismatched md5sum?
<valorie> perhaps some switch that needed to be flipped was forgotten
<sorcerer> i know right it was weird, when i hit the right arrow key, instead of moving over on the cursor it would move the window to the right
<sorcerer> i gotta use one of my spare keyboards until i buy a new rgb one now
<sorcerer> gonna goto the store and get a new one in a few
<sorcerer> i dont like nakey keyboards i need color :P
<sorcerer> then when i come back it'll be time to play with kubuntu test
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-26
<sorcerer> alright time to start the testing
<sorcerer> no issues with the top guided entry so far
<sorcerer> installed and doing updates
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sorcerer> howdy
